# Hier gehts um die ROSE, no Red Bull



## eminem7905 (1. September 2009)

So, da es hier immer mehr ROSE biker gibt, hier kommt nun der thread dazu, postet tips tricks, fotos euer bikes etc. 
Ich habe gestern ein granite chief 4 bekommen, und nach der ersten ausfahrt habe ich immernoch das grinsen im gesicht. 

Überigens, jetzt gibt es die rose bikes bis 500 eur reduziert. 

und das ist mein Bike: leider nur handy-cam


----------



## IceCube66 (1. September 2009)

Glückwunsch zu deinem neuen Bike.  Da kann man glatt neidisch werden. Ich fahre als Zweitrad ein NPL aus dem Jahr 2004, mit X9-Parts im letzten Jahr gepimpt. Insgesamt fahr ich seit mehr als 10 Jahren Bikes aus Bocholt und hatte nie größere Probleme. Mein damaliges Red X X6 hat sogar einen Crash mit einem LKW heil überstanden...weit besser als ich selbst. Damit fährt noch heute mein Sohn herum. 
Der Shop ist übrigens auch klasse, wenn auch nicht immer der billigste. Aber ich mag es eh lieber preiswert. Beratung und Service sind spitze. Und NEIN, ich arbeite nicht bei Rose. Gern nutz ich den Shop als Ziel für ne Tagestour...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Logic (1. September 2009)

warum wird man mit nem Red Bull Bike ausgeschlossen :/?


----------



## eminem7905 (1. September 2009)

weil es eine andere kathegorie von bike ist, vergleichbar mit zwei marken, es geht nur darum die seltenen posts hier im forum (denke es liegt daran das die rose-biker mehr im wald am fahren sind als am posten) der neuen rose bikes zentral zu haben.


----------



## Logic (1. September 2009)

andere kategorie, hä?

Red Bull ist genau so eine Marke von Rose...
und man kann nicht gerade behaupten, dass das Forum von Threads zu Red Bull Bikes überflutet ist 
ich wäre ja dafür man hat hier einen Thread für (Mountain)Bikes des Versenders Rose statt nur für "Rose" Bikes 

lg


----------



## Oshiki (1. September 2009)

Vieleich wäre es Zeit für Rose einen eigenen Forumsbereich im Herstellerbereich einzurichten?


----------



## Maggi (1. September 2009)

hi,

details gabs beim *eminem7905*
hier nur mal der bock.





gruß,maggi


----------



## Oshiki (1. September 2009)

Da fehlt jetzt noch der Flaschenhalter mit Flasche


----------



## Maggi (1. September 2009)

Oshiki schrieb:


> Da fehlt jetzt noch der Flaschenhalter mit Flasche



hi,
ich warte mal die bilder ab, bei denen es scheinbar klappt.

gruß,
maggi


----------



## eminem7905 (1. September 2009)

hier nun die flasche am granite in größe L.  Flaschenhalter: Rosekatalog Seite 606 nr.5 und Flasche von BBB in 0,6 Liter


----------



## Rotten67 (1. September 2009)

Ich überlege ja auch noch.
Brauche ein Hardtail. Da sticht mir das Psycho Path ein wenig ins Auge.
Hat jemand das Bike und schildert seine Erfahrung.

Ich habe noch ein Al Werks und zwei Rennräder vom Erwin.
Und ich bin sowas von zufrieden....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (1. September 2009)

Ich hätte mal eine Frage an die ROSE-Biker. Die Zugführung durch das Steuerrohr ist ja soweit ganz i.O. Was ist denn bei einem Schlammrennnen oder auch nach dem Waschen? Läuft da nicht das Wasser / der Schmutz durch die kleine Tülle ins Steuerrohr und dann in Richtung unteres Steuersatzlager wo es sich sammelt? Ablaufen kann es ja nicht. Da sind die Lager doch bestimmt schnell verrostet. Oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## Nataschamaus (2. September 2009)

Gianty schrieb:


> Ich hätte mal eine Frage an die ROSE-Biker. Die Zugführung durch das Steuerrohr ist ja soweit ganz i.O. Was ist denn bei einem Schlammrennnen oder auch nach dem Waschen? Läuft da nicht das Wasser / der Schmutz durch die kleine Tülle ins Steuerrohr und dann in Richtung unteres Steuersatzlager wo es sich sammelt? Ablaufen kann es ja nicht. Da sind die Lager doch bestimmt schnell verrostet. Oder irre ich mich da?



Ja, du irrst. Noch nie gehört das man Rosen gießen muss? Welken sonst ganz schnell.

Der TE ist doch von Rose gekauft, oder? Sieht verdammt nach Schleichwerbung aus.

Und was Oshiki fordert, ist hiermit ja schon Realität geworden.


----------



## IceCube66 (2. September 2009)

Nataschamaus schrieb:


> Ja, du irrst. Noch nie gehört das man Rosen gießen muss? Welken sonst ganz schnell.
> 
> Der TE ist doch von Rose gekauft, oder? Sieht verdammt nach Schleichwerbung aus.
> 
> Und was Oshiki fordert, ist hiermit ja schon Realität geworden.


 
Möchte mich auch gern von Rose kaufen lassen.  Überall tummeln sich doch ebenfalls Biker, die von ihrem Bike begeistert sind. Möglich, dass sich irgendwann dann hier auch jemand von Rose tummelt. Ich persönlich würd mich nicht ärgern.


----------



## eminem7905 (2. September 2009)

oh, ich von rose gekauft, was ist dann mit den vielen anderen bikern hier im forum???

@gianty

ne, mit den zügen da hat man keinen probleme, soviel nässe kommt da nicht rein, man sollte den kercher natürlich nicht in die nähe der löcher bewegen. 

und es gibt mittlerweile mehrere bikes die die zugverlegung nach innen verlegt haben, siehe canyon


----------



## stevenscrosser (2. September 2009)

Da wurde mein Einspruch aber schnell aufgefasst ^.^ Das ging ja schnell mit dem eigenen Thread -  @ eminem

Dann kann ich mich ja jetzt auch mal outen . Ich hatte eigentlich vor, erst im nÃ¤chsten Jahr in ein neues Bike zu investieren und wollte ganz gemÃ¼tlich abwarten und mich zurÃ¼cklehnen. So weit, so gut. ABER: Da kommt mir die krasse SSV Aktion von Rose dazwischen... Und? - Jetzt hab' ich doch nach einigen Tagen Bedenkzeit und einiger Recherchearbeit glatt meine ganze Planung Ã¼bern Haufen geschmissen am Montag bei Rose angerufen und gefragt obs evtl. noch nen Onkel Jimbo fÃ¼r mich geben wÃ¼rde  Wollt ihr wissen, wie es ausgegangen ist?  

>>> Vorraussichtliche Lieferung am 30.09.2009 

Ein/e Problem/Frage habe ich aber noch. Ich bin 1,80m groÃ und habe eine SchrittlÃ¤nge von 85cm. Ich liege exakt zwischen den MaÃen des L- und des M-Rahmens. Der VerkÃ¤ufer hat mir im GesprÃ¤ch jedoch eher zu M geraten. Ich hÃ¤tte vom GefÃ¼hl her eigentlich eher L genommen, da ich mit dem Ding auch auf ausgedehnte Touren will. Aber er meinte das M wirklich besser sei. Was sagt ihr dazu? Bzw. Maggi kannst du mal deine SL und deine GrÃ¶Ãe posten und berichten wie es sich in M so fÃ¤hrt?

Ich habe mich fÃ¼r ein Fahrrad von Rose entschieden, weil ich zum Einen mit dem normalen Rose-Versand bisher nur Ã¤uÃerst positive Erfahrungen gesammelt habe (auch was schwierige Umtausch-FÃ¤lle anging), mir die Bikes optisch sehr gut gefallen und nun mit dem krassen Nachlass ein einzigartig gutes Preis/LeistungverhÃ¤ltnis besteht und ich zum anderen den Service, den du zu deinem Bike dazu bekommst einfach sehr gut finde. Ich fÃ¼hle mich dort bestens aufgehoben, mit einem Fahrrad von Rose scheiterte es aber bisher noch an wie ich fand doch nicht so gÃ¼nstigen Preisen im Vergleich zu manch anderem Versender (was fÃ¼r mich aber eigentlich der gute Service wieder wet gemacht hÃ¤tte ). Naja - das letzte QuÃ¤ntchen hat das Fass nun zum Ã¼berlaufen gebracht und ich konnte mich nicht mehr halten. Ich freue mich schon auf den 30.09. - denn dann kommt Onkel Jimbo zu Besuch !

Hier ist Ã¼brigens ein kleines Preview zu den 2010 Bikes - Das Granite Chief in Granitgrau kommt ja auch sehr scharf 

Viele GrÃ¼Ãe an alle Rose Fans 

Edit: @ Eminem: Du musst Ã¼brigens deinen Eingangspost noch editieren. Die Bikes sind teilweise sogar bis um 700â¬ reduziert.


----------



## Logic (3. September 2009)

ich bin mit meiner SL von 84cm auch zwischen zwei Rahmengrößen gewesen ( 19" oder 21"). Habe das größere genommen, da mein Hauptaugenmerk auf Touren liegt und nicht bei Trailgewusel 

Wenn der Rahmen etwas kleiner ist, wirds Bike halt etwas wendiger, aber ich bin mit der Wendigkeit meines Rahmen sehr zufrieden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IceCube66 (3. September 2009)

Der Tipp von dem Rose-Mitarbeiter war schon korrekt, da die Rose-Bikes in der Regel immer eher auf ruhigen Geradeauslauf getrimmt sind. Mit dem kleineren Rahmen sitzt du mehr im Rad, es wird wendiger, ohne dass du Abstriche bei den Touren machen musst. 
Die Zeit bis zum 30.09. wird dir sicher lange werden, aber wie war das noch mit der Vorfreude?!  Wünsch dir jedenfalls richtig viel Spaß mit dem Onkel.


----------



## herkulars (3. September 2009)

> >>> Vorraussichtliche Lieferung am 30.09.2009



Bei mir genau einen Tag später, Onkel in schwarz/XL. Rose-Wartezimmer!


----------



## Maggi (3. September 2009)

hi zusammen,

schön das hier was entwickelt.

@stevenscrosser
ich habe eine sl von 81 und bin ca. 175 groß. für mich ist die größe M perfekt, und ich denke, das auch du mit deiner größe und sl gut mit M zurechtkommen wird. sattelstütze einfach raus und gut ist. meine sattelst. ist grade am anfang der scala, also noch viel spielraum. am besten mal vorbei und probieren (wenn möglich).
fahreindruck ist erste sahne. bis jetzt wird der einsatzbereich wie rauf, runter, droppen, *tripple-backflipp*, usw. nur durch mich limitiert. soll heißen, das bock kann weit mehr als ich. 

wer der meinung ist, beim onkel lieber L zu nehmen weil sein *fokus auf touren* liegt, sollte möglicherweise ein anderes bike (granite, jabba, dr.) aus der palette wählen. keine frage, der onkel kann auch auf touren, aber nur am kanal rumeiern halte ich nicht grade für artgerecht.

gruß,
maggi


----------



## stevenscrosser (3. September 2009)

Vielen Dank  - das Warten fällt aber jetzt schon schwer .

Der Mitarbeiter hat am Telefon auch zu mir gemeint, dass bei denen die Leitungen grade am glühen sind und sich die Fertigstellung der Räder so von ehemals 1,5 bis 2 auf nun ca. 4 Wochen hochgeschraubt hat.


----------



## stevenscrosser (7. September 2009)

Könnt ihr nicht noch ein paar Sachen zu euren Bikes schreiben oder ein paar weitere Fotos einstellen? Bin so ungeduldig und muss mir die Zeit sinnvoll vertreiben


----------



## [email protected] (8. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

da mein Onkel hoffendlich im Laufe der nächsten 2 Wochen auch bei mir ankommt, habe ich noch ein Paar Fragen.

Fährt jemand von euch den Onkel mit 2 Kettenblättern und Kettenführung? Wenn ja,  mit welcher?

Bekomme mein Uncle Jimbo 6 mit kompletter Saint Gruppe mit Ausnahme der Bremsen. Da der Onkel mein Torque 3 ersetzen soll und ich auch ganz gern kleinere bis mittlere Sachen springe,droppe wollte ich auf jeden Fall eine Kettenführung haben, nur hat der Onkel ja ISGC05 und ein E-Type Umwerfer oder? Wenn dem so ist, ist die Auswahl an Kefüs ja sehr beschränkt?

Würde mich über Erfahrungsberichte freuen, fall es hier schon einen Onkel mit 2 Kettenblättern gibt.

Es wäre auch super falls jemand ein einfaches Bild, muss nix dolles sein, von dem Trelagerbereich mit E-Type Montage des Umwerfers machen könnte, natürlich alles zusammengebaut  Dann könnte ich schonmal etwas besser gucken welche Kefü passen könnte...

Bis denn
Daniel


----------



## Deleted138492 (10. September 2009)

Mein Uncle Jimbo 6 wurde grad bestellt  D). Allerdings mit Big Betty, diesen schäbigen Nobby nic können sie behalten .



Aaaaargh, ich kanns nicht erwarten .


----------



## eminem7905 (10. September 2009)

da hast du alles richtig gemacht. muste die letzten tage öfter mit rose telefonieren, da ich mein bike für 2199 bestellt habe, und dieser zwischenzeitlich auf 1759 gefallen ist, und was soll ich sagen, der service ist erste sahne, mein ansprechpartner war ohne langes warten am telefon sofort parat, und auch die emails wurden kurzfristig bearbeitet.   

mittlerweile war ich ein wenig mit meinem granite unterwegs, perfekt, kein knarzen, kein klappern, es fühlt sich für seine 13,5kg richtig stabil an. selbst ein bikepark besuch war kein problem für das fahrwerk, allerdings fehlten an machen stellen 20-40mm mehr federweg. aber ich habe einen allrounder gekauft, mit allen sperren an den dämpfern, verhält er sich im uphill wie mein alter cube acid, doch im trail liegen welten zwischen den bikes, der granite geht ab ohne kompromisse.

was ich allerdings weniger mag, sind die meiner meinung nach zu schmalen felgen für 2,4er reifen, hätte ein paar mm mehr breite.


----------



## Deleted138492 (10. September 2009)

Wie kommts denn, dass das Jimbo 6 auf 1759 fiel? Bei mir steht da immer noch 2199â¬ . Und wie kommts denn, dass du die (fast) komplette Saint dran hast? Im Konfigurator sehe ich kein einziges Teil der Saint. Sonst hÃ¤tte ich eine 2-fach Saintkurbel drangepappt .


----------



## [email protected] (10. September 2009)

MÃ¼s Lee schrieb:


> Wie kommts denn, dass das Jimbo 6 auf 1759 fiel? Bei mir steht da immer noch 2199â¬ . Und wie kommts denn, dass du die (fast) komplette Saint dran hast? Im Konfigurator sehe ich kein einziges Teil der Saint. Sonst hÃ¤tte ich eine 2-fach Saintkurbel drangepappt .



Hallo du MÃ¼sli ,

du bringst uns gerade durcheinander, das mit der Saint war mein Bike und das lÃ¤Ãt noch etwas auf sich warten.
eminem7905 fÃ¤hrt ein Granity Chief4 das hat ursprÃ¼nglich mal 2199â¬ gekostet und kostet nun 1749â¬

Ich habe mir das Uncle Jimbo im Biketown angeschaut und schonmal vorkonfiguriert, dann habe ich nochmal 2Tage darÃ¼ber nachgedacht(wollte auch erst ein V.SX kaufen) und dann das Bike per Telefon bestellt und nochmal etwas umkonfiguriert. Das lief dann per eMail.

Genau das ist ja das besondere am "Versender" Rose, du kannst jedes Bauteil umkonfigurieren, genau wie du es willst. Es wird dann einfach gegen das bisher verbaute Teil gegengerechnet. Der Konfigurator im iNet bietet dir nur eine gÃ¤ngige Auswahl...

Nur keine Scheu, einfach anrufen...
Auch wenn ich meinen Berater wohl etwas Nerven gekostet habe, hat er immer alles freundlich so angepasst wie ich es wollte.

Mfg Daniel

P.S. Bin ich der einzige der das Jmbo mit 2fach fahren will? WÃ¼rde mich immer noch Ã¼ber ein Pic vom Tretlagerbereich und der Umwerferverschraubung freuen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (10. September 2009)

Nein, eigentlich ist es auch besser so. Wenn ich das Rad bezahlt habe, ist eh kein Cent mehr übrig und bergab kann man das 3. Blatt doch schon gebrauchen .


----------



## [email protected] (10. September 2009)

Wenn ich dir jetzt verrate das dein Bike mit der Saint Kurbel 7â¬ billiger wird 

Aber du hast schon recht, jeder muss/soll das Bike so konfigurieren wie es ihm am besten gefÃ¤llt. Finde nur den Service von Rose super, das du wirklich "dein" Bike bauen kannst.

Mfg Daniel


----------



## Deleted138492 (10. September 2009)

Dann ist es auch egal, auf der Geraden fahre ich immer 3/6 oder 3/7 und bergab brauch ichs auch . Die Saint war eher so nice to have, aber kein must-have.


----------



## stevenscrosser (10. September 2009)

Hey Müs Lee ^.^!

Cool, das du dich auch für einen Onkel entschieden hast. Wenn hier weiter so viele den Onkel bestellen, machen wir nächsten Sommer ein Onkelz-Treffen, wenn ihr wisst was ich meine .

Das mit den Reifen hatte ich mir auch überlegt und werde glaub statt den Nobby Nic die Fat Albert draufziehen lassen. Hier noch etwas kitschiges: Ich habe mit dem Gedanken gespielt die SRAM Design your Ride Elemente (Also Schaltwerk und Trigger durch die Cash Green Versionen ersetzten lassen) zu ordern. Irgendwie glaube ich aber, dass das dann doch etwas zu dick aufgetragen wäre 

Wann wird deins vorraussichtlich eintrefffen @ Müs Lee und für welche Farbe hast du dich entschieden?


----------



## Deleted138492 (10. September 2009)

Meins wird in etwa 4 Wochen da sein, es wurde auch erst vor einer Stunde bestellt <(^v^)>. Größe M in schwarz anodisiert .

Wenn Onkelztreffen, dann aber nur gute  und nahe Luxemburg . Auto fahren geht eher schlecht ohne Fahrkenntnisse, geschweige denn Auto oder gar Führerschein.


----------



## [email protected] (10. September 2009)

Poste den Vergleich nur mal da es mich gerade selber interessiert hat, bitte nicht als Klug*******rei auffassen.

Ritzelkombination  Übersetungsverhältnis

22/34	                    1.26 
22/30	                    1.42 
22/26	                    1.64 
22/23	                    1.86 
22/20	                    2.13 
22/17	                    2.51 
36/23	                    3.04 
36/20	                    3.49 
36/17	                    4.11 
36/15	                    4.66 
36/13	                    5.37 
36/11	                    6.35 

12 Effektive Gänge 

22/34	                    1.26 
22/30	                    1.42 
22/26	                    1.64 
22/23	                    1.86 
22/20	                    2.13 
22/17	                    2.51 
32/23	                    2.7 
32/20	                    3.1 
32/17	                    3.65
32/15	                    4.14
32/13	                    4.78
44/17	                    5.02
44/15	                    5.69
44/13	                    6.57
44/11	                    7.76

15 effektive Gänge

Bei beiden Übersetungen ist nicht bedacht das einige Gänge eine ungüstige Kettenlinie haben.

Somit sind bei der 3 fach Kurbel 2 Gänge größer wobei der Unterschied in der Übersetzung zwischen 36/11 und 44/13 nur 0,22 beträgt. 

Bis denne
Daniel


----------



## funbiker9 (11. September 2009)

Hier meine Erfahrung mit Rose:

Habe vor ca. zwei Wochen ein Uncle Jimbo bestellt. Keine Warteschleife am Telefon und der Mitarbeiter war wirklich sehr freundlich und fachwissend. Tolle Sache .
Gestern habe ich eine E-mail erhalten, daß mein Rad in der Produktionsvorbereitung ist und in den nächsten 5-10 Tagen endmontiert wird  und ausgeliefert werden kann...nochmal 

Wenn jetzt der Uncle noch pünktlich kommt, bin ich fast schon beeindruckt. Zumal ich am Anfang Versenderbikes sehr misstrauisch gegenüber stand.

Also kurz um kann ich nur wirklich positives über diese Firma Rose berichten 

Bin gespannt wie sich Uncle Jimbo auf den heimischen Trails fahren und springen läßt.


----------



## Deleted138492 (13. September 2009)

Voraussichtliche Ferstigstellung: 9. Oktober . Ich werd schon ganz hibbelig .


----------



## [email protected] (13. September 2009)

Na dann lasst uns ein  trinken und zusammen warten, bin auch schon gespannt... hoffe das ich dieses Jahr dann bis Ende Oktober den Onkel auch nochmal in Winterberg ausprobieren kann 

bis denn
Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stevenscrosser (13. September 2009)

Ich bete jeden Tag, dass es bei mir mit dem vorraussichtlichen Termin am 30.09. klappt - habe sogar schon Urlaub eingeplant  - allerdings könnte ich mir mit Fotos die Zeit etwas besser vertreiben. An alle die schon glückliche Besitzer sind: ICH WILL MEHR BILDER !!!


----------



## W.K. (13. September 2009)

Sooo nun muss ick auchmal zeigen was ick da so habe 







Noch im Rohstadium, aber wird schon langsam...


----------



## [email protected] (14. September 2009)

Das sieht doch schon ganz vielversprechend aus 

Hatte mir im Biketown das Beef Cake DH auch angeschaut... zum momentanen Preis ist das Komplettrad auch sehr nice...

Deins ist der FR Rahmen oder?

Bis denn
Daniel


----------



## stevenscrosser (14. September 2009)

Sehr Nice! Bitte auch ein Bild, wenn du mit dem Aufbau fertig bist


----------



## Deleted138492 (14. September 2009)

Ist das Uncle Jimbo für den Bikepark freigegeben? Ich glaube, da mal so was gehört zu haben, bin mir aber nicht sicher und möchte nicht mit 2 Hälften nach Hause kommen .


----------



## [email protected] (15. September 2009)

Jepp ist es... bei dem Jimbo 8 wirbt Rose sogar mit dem Testbericht aus der Freeride...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IceCube66 (15. September 2009)

Der Thread scheint mir sehr zu einer Wartehalle für Rose-Kunden zu "verkommen".  Ich gehöre zu denen, die seit Jahren ohne Probleme diese Räder bewegen. Rose bewarb mal einige Räder mit dem Begriff "Anti-Stress-Bike". Ich kann sagen, dass dies kein reiner Werbeslogan war/ist. Außer normaler Wartung/Pflege hab ich nie was machen müssen. Sind eben FAHRräder und keine Pflegefälle. 
Dennoch bekomm ich bei den neuen Modellen auch einen gewissen Glanz in den Augen, der erst beim Blick auf´s Konto verschwindet.


----------



## MacVelo (15. September 2009)

War evtl. jemand auf dem "Rose-Eurobike-Stand"?

... und hat sich nicht nur die Rose-Bikes sondern auch die Red Bull angesehen?

In der neuen Mountain Bike steht:
"Mit einem fast komplett neuen Line-Up startet Red Bull ins neue Bike-Jahr. Vom Hardtail AL Factory bis zum Tourenfully NPL warten die Bullen mit Features wie verschliffenen Schweißnähten, konischen Steuerrohren und Pressfit-Lagern auf."

... das hört sich sehr lecker an! 


Deshalb die Frage:

Hat jemand Fotos von den neuen Red Bull MTB gemacht? ... und traut sich diese zu zeigen?


----------



## eminem7905 (15. September 2009)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Ist das Uncle Jimbo für den Bikepark freigegeben? Ich glaube, da mal so was gehört zu haben, bin mir aber nicht sicher und möchte nicht mit 2 Hälften nach Hause kommen .



ich war mit meinem granite auch schon im winterberg, bin sogar die DH-Strecke gefahren, geht alles, solange man eine saubere linie fährt


----------



## stevenscrosser (15. September 2009)

Ich WILL Bilder !!!


----------



## clk2106 (16. September 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> P.S. Bin ich der einzige der das Jmbo mit 2fach fahren will?



bist du nicht!
habe mir mal einige optionen überlegt und auch die frage an den rose-verkäufer gestellt, ob es möglich ist, die afterburner gg. eine andere kurbel zu tauschen. optimal wär ja zb ne slx 2-fach, saint find ich gewichtsmässig bei dem bike etwas übertrieben mit den ca 1200g 
grundsätzlich besteht aber in jedem fall die möglichkeit, das 44er blatt gg einen bashguard zu tauschen, grad wie mans braucht.
und ob 36/11 oder 32/11 is dann auch nicht mehr der grosse beinbruch, behaupt ich jetzt mal ganz keck


----------



## [email protected] (16. September 2009)

clk2106 schrieb:


> bist du nicht!
> ...optimal wär ja zb ne slx 2-fach, saint find ich gewichtsmässig bei dem bike etwas übertrieben mit den ca 1200g



Hmm das ist so nicht ganz richtig, die Saint kostet bißchen was, aber dafür bekommt man auch was  Dir Kurbel wiegt als 2-fach mit Rockring incl. Innenlager 1090g. Die 2-fach SLX mit Rockring wiegt incl. Innenlager genau 1000g... Sogar die montierte FSA Afterburner wiegt OHNE Innenlager 868g. also mit Innenlager ca 950g da das BB30 sehr leicht sein sollte.
Beide Shimano Kurbeln müssen nochmal 20g verkraften, da noch der Adapter von FSA BB30 Standart auf Hollowtech benötigt wird.

Die 160g ist mir das ganze dann aber Wert, die Qualität und Stabilität der Saint sollte ja außer Frage stehen.

Dazu habe ich das Bike in anodisiert Schwarz bestellt. Somit passt die Saint mit Gold/Schwarz super dazu  War auch ein Grund 

Zu dem Ritzel bin ich der Meinung das es nicht kleiner als 36 sein sollte, da mir die Gänge sonst zu klein werden. Aber das ist sicherlich Geschmackssache und jeder muss das für sich selbst entscheiden. Bin auch das Torque 3 mit 2 Kettenblättern in 36-22 gefahren. Da hatte ich eine XT Kurbel mit einem 36er Mountain Goat Blatt umgebaut und damit die Erfahrung gesammelt, dass auch der Umwerfer ein 2fach sein sollte  Dann passen die Ausformungen am Käfig zu der Abstufung.


----------



## funbiker9 (16. September 2009)

Juhu...mein Uncle Jimbo 2 ist zu mir unterwegs  . Werds wohl am Wochenende testen können....


----------



## nachtradler (16. September 2009)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Juhu...mein Uncle Jimbo 2 ist zu mir unterwegs  . Werds wohl am Wochenende testen können....


Schön für dich. Meins ist gestern in die Fertigung. Wird jetzt mein 4. Rose Rad (2 Hardtails, sehr begehrt, wurden beide geklaut, ein Rennrad, Rahmen hat den Crash mit einem Mercedes leider nicht überstanden, der Rest fährt heute noch). Bin jetzt glaube ich, seit 13 Jahren Kunde dort, wurde nie enttäuscht, sollte sich manch anderer Versender eine Scheibe abschneiden. Biketest in Winterberg hat mich auf das Bike gebracht und dann jetzt der Preis. Da gabs keine kein Halten mehr. Nächste Woche kommts.


----------



## stevenscrosser (16. September 2009)

Ich will auch


----------



## kudo (16. September 2009)

ich bekomm auch ,13.10. voraussichtlicher Termin -jabba wood xtr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kudo (16. September 2009)

fährt sonst noch jemand jabba wood


----------



## [email protected] (16. September 2009)

nachtradler schrieb:


> .... Biketest in Winterberg hat mich auf das Bike gebracht und dann jetzt der Preis. Da gabs keine kein Halten mehr. Nächste Woche kommts.



Auf welchen Strecken in Winterberg hast du das Rad denn gefahren? Schreib mal bisßchen was über deine Erfahrungen... bin ganz gespannt, da mein Jimbo da auch ab und zu mal hin muß 



kudo schrieb:


> fährt sonst noch jemand jabba wood



Meine bessere Hälfte bekommt auch ein Jabba Wood 2... das werde ich dann auch mal über die Feierabend führen... bin ich schon gespannt drauf


----------



## stevenscrosser (16. September 2009)

Bis jetzt seit ihr glaub die ersten zukünftigen Jabba Wood Fahrer, die sich hier zu Wort melden


----------



## nachtradler (16. September 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Auf welchen Strecken in Winterberg hast du das Rad denn gefahren? Schreib mal bisßchen was über deine Erfahrungen... bin ganz gespannt, da mein Jimbo da auch ab und zu mal hin muß
> 
> 
> 
> Meine bessere Hälfte bekommt auch ein Jabba Wood 2... das werde ich dann auch mal über die Feierabend führen... bin ich schon gespannt drauf


Bin nur ne halbe Stunde durchs Gelände den Berg runter und dann wieder hoch (war auch das Granite). Hat sich gut angefühlt. Fahre seit meinem Unfall ein Cube Litening mit 100/80 mm. Mein Junior fährt seit letztem Jahr Downhill und da ich Fahrer spiele, komme ich auch mal öfter in die umliegenden Bikeparks. Da ist mein Cube zu dürftig. Bei uns in der Region (Saarland, Kirkel) gibts viele Trails mit ein bisschen Gedöns und da hab ich mich dann doch für die 160 mm entschieden. Hat mein Junior auch gemeint. Also Erfahrungswerte: leider noch keine.


----------



## funbiker9 (17. September 2009)

So da ist es...







[/URL][/IMG]

...und hier noch ein kleiner Bericht wie die Bestellung abgelaufen ist:

26.8. telefonisch bestellt, ohne Warteschleife direkt durch gekommen. Aussage am 15. 09. wird es montiert und 3-4 Tage später hätte ich es dann.
10.09. Mail bekommen dass das Bike in der Montagevorbereitung ist und der Prozess bis zur Fertigstellung 5-10 Tage dauern kann.
16.09. Mail bekommen Bike wurde DHL übergeben ( mit Trackingnummer )
17.09. Bike von DHL per Nachnahme an mich ausgeliefert worden.

Wie Ihr seht besser kanns eigentlich gar nicht laufen. Beim ersten und einzigen Telefonat wurde mit schon gesagt, wann das Bike bei mir ist...und es hat alles penibel gestimmt. 

ALSO LIEBE FIRMA *ROSE* ---> besser gehts echt nicht... und den Daumen habt Ihr Euch mehr als verdient




Morgen wird richtig Probe gefahren....


----------



## stevenscrosser (17. September 2009)

Leck Fett! Starke Maschine - meine Glückwünsche . Das Petrol Green kommt fast wie schwarz rüber - kannst du das bestätigen?. Berichte unbedingt von deinem Ausritt


----------



## Deleted138492 (17. September 2009)

Sau, du . Da werd ich echt neidisch. T -22 Leute!!!

btw: Es wäre nicht Petrol Green, wenns nicht so dunkel wäre . Mir persönlich gefällt schwarz mit güldenen Details besser, aber das ist auch gut .

btw2: Meint ihr, die NS Bikes Aerials Pedale sind zu empfehlen?


----------



## funbiker9 (18. September 2009)

Danke...

das petrol green geht schon Richtung schwarz. Wenn die Sonne drauf scheint, wirds schimmernd dunkel-grün. 

Werd natürlich berichten nach der ersten Ausfahrt. Konnte gestern nur noch den Dämpfer abstimmen und ne Runde vor dem Haus drehen...hat sich aber viel versprechend angefühlt. Von der Geometrie her merkt man, daß es bergab orientierter ist als zum Beispiel das Lapierre Spicy. Ein Stückchen bergauf konnte ich's auch schon testen. Bergauf, ca. 10 - 12 % Steigung ist das Vorderrad noch gut am Boden...allerdings wirds schon leichter mit dem Drang nach oben zu steigen. ( Die Lyrik war dabei *nicht* abgesenkt! )
Mit der Geometrie war ich gleich ein Herz und eine Seele...habe mich vom ersten Moment an Pudelwohl auf dem Uncle gefühlt.

Seine bergab Qualität im Gelände S0 - max. kurz S2, werde ich heute abend testen und berichten. Mal gespannt ob mir der Nobby Nic ausreicht. 

Falls es jemanden interessiert 1,82m Schrittlänge 85cm ---> Rahmengröße M

PS.: Wehe es regnet heute abend


----------



## _TheDice_ (18. September 2009)

Hallo Leute, 
ich habe meine Rose Bike am 27.08 bestellt und habe die Aussage von ca 3 Wochen Lieferzeit erhalten. Also etwa am22/23.09!

Hab denen gesagt das es ganz toll wäre wenn´s bis zum Bikepark besuch am 24.09 schon da wäre.
Aussage: "Eher nicht. Kann sein das sogar 4 Wochen dauert un erst am 29ten da ist.

Tatsache: Bike kam am 14.09 bei mir an. (Wäre schon am 12ten da gewesen wenn Rose eine Samstagslieferung "angekreuzt" hätte)

Sehr gute Lieferzeit und klasse Bike. Kommunikation mit Rose war immer top und über den Preis brauchen wir ja wohl nicht zu sprechen.

Einziges Manko, der verbaute DHX 5.0 Coil Dämpfer wurde nicht auf mein Gewicht angepasst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (18. September 2009)

Wurde die Stahlfeder nicht angepaßt?

Orange / weiß ist ne schöne Farbkombination. Hübsches Rad


----------



## nachtradler (18. September 2009)

_TheDice_ schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> ich habe meine Rose Bike am 27.08 bestellt und habe die Aussage von ca 3 Wochen Lieferzeit erhalten. Also etwa am22/23.09!
> 
> Hab denen gesagt das es ganz toll wäre wenn´s bis zum Bikepark besuch am 24.09 schon da wäre.
> ...


Da haste Glück gehabt. Habe auch am 27.08 bestellt und meins ist am 16.09 erst in die Fertigung. Liegen damit aber noch voll im Zeitplan, siehe oben. Ich hoffe auf Anfang nächster Woche.


----------



## _TheDice_ (18. September 2009)

nein die Feder wurde nicht angepasst. es gibt auch keine option dafür diese anzupassen


----------



## funbiker9 (18. September 2009)

_TheDice_ schrieb:


> nein die Feder wurde nicht angepasst. es gibt auch keine option dafür diese anzupassen



Na dann...selbst ist der Mann


----------



## _TheDice_ (18. September 2009)

hab grad nochmal Rose genervt. mit bissi glück bekomm ich jetzt ne neue feder für lau. falls net, manitou federn passen auch und kosten nen drittel!


----------



## funbiker9 (18. September 2009)

Stimmt...FOX Federn sind wirklich teuer. Die 350 von meiner Frau hat satte 54â¬ gekostet...
WÃ¤re ja Klasse wenn Du eine umsonst bekommst...

Mahlzeit...
bin den Uncle Jimbo in den heimischen WÃ¤ldern Probe gefahren.
Wie ich schon vermutet hatte, wegen der Geometrie, hat der Uncle wirkliche bergab Reserven. Auch bei steilen AbhÃ¤ngen hat man zu keiner Zeit das GefÃ¼hl, gleich Ã¼ber den Lenker hÃ¼pfen zu mÃ¼ssen. Das ist durchaus positiv .
Der Hinterbau funktioniert prÃ¤chtig. Am Anfang ein schÃ¶n weiches Ansprechverhalten ( bei ca.25% Sag ) und gegen Ende hin wird er progressiv. Hab den Uncle von ungefÃ¤hr 70cm massiv ins Flat gepresst und es nicht geschafft den letzte DÃ¤mpferzentimeter anzuschneiden. Also ziemlich progressiv zum Ende hin.

Singletrail ( S0 - S1 ) mÃ¤Ãig, lÃ¤Ãt sich das Rose Baby gut durch die Kurven scheuchen und fÃ¼hlt sich sehr handlich an. Selbst die Nobby Nic's 2,4 Snake Skin verrichten ihren Dienst besser als gedacht. Hatte nur Gripverlust, als ich auf feuchtem Waldboden bergab ( SteilstÃ¼ck mit Wurzeln und Steinen S2 ) fuhr und etwas hÃ¤rter anbremsen muÃte. Da hatte sich dann Nobby schnell mit Erde zugesetzt.

Fazit bis jetzt: Vollwertiges Enduro mit Ã¼berdurchnittlich guten bergab Reserven. Handlich, mit gut funktionierendem Hinterbau. Bremsen ( Elixir 200/180 ) kannte ich schon... Aufpreis zur the 'ONE' lohnt sich meiner Anischt nach nicht. Die taugen mehr als genug und ein Finger am Hebel reicht dauerhaft auch bei lÃ¤ngeren Abfahrten. TOLLES BIKE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _TheDice_ (18. September 2009)

das nenn ich mal nen fahrbericht! super! n kumpel fährt auch das jimbo. der nutzt das als ultra leicht freerider. funktioniert wunderbar! hat auch den bikepark einsatz ohne mucken mitgemacht!

ja die fox federn kosten ca 60 aber man kann auch die manitou federn verwenden. garantieverlust inklusive.


----------



## [email protected] (20. September 2009)

Welches Jimbo hat dein Kumpel denn? Hat er noch weitere Modifikationen vorgenommen? Wie hat sich das Bike im Park geschlagen? Was ging, was ging nicht so gut?

In welcher Größe hat er sein Jimbo gekauft? Hatte teilweise in den Test gelesen, das man es als Spaßbike, falls man zwischen 2 Größen wäre ,zu der kleineren tendieren sollte, da es recht groß ausfällt.

Will Infos 

P.S. Meins ist am 18.09 in die Fertigung gegeangen... *freu*


----------



## Oshiki (20. September 2009)

@funbiker
Wie sieht es denn Bergauf aus?


----------



## _TheDice_ (20. September 2009)

Also das Jimbo 4 ist größe M und wohl eher passend für seine Körpergröße. Er ist etwa 1.70m groß.
Veränderungen sind eine neue Kurbel (1-Fach) mit Kettenführung.
Wir waren im Bikepark Bad Wildbad und da vorzugsweise auf dem Biker X. Demnächst geht´s nach Winterberg!
Mitgemacht hat das Bike eigentlich alles. Der Biker X ist zwar nicht wirklich sehr anspruchsvoll aber darauf hat er auch keine Rücksicht genommen. Runter musst´s gehen!


----------



## funbiker9 (20. September 2009)

Oshiki schrieb:


> @funbiker
> Wie sieht es denn Bergauf aus?



Bergauf geht gut, bin noch nicht in Verlegenheit gekommen die Lyrik absenken zu müssen. Also so habe ich mir bergauf ein Enduro vorgestellt.
Das ist jetzt auch keine Euphorie...neues Bike alles ist klasse, sondern tatsächlich meine 'neutrale' Meinung zu dem Uncle Jimbo.

Achso, falls sich jemand ein Uncle Jimbo zulegt, *unbedingt* zwischen Kurbel und Kettenstrebenschutz irgend etwas schlagabsorbierendes hin kleben oder umwickeln. Denn wenn man auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt fährt ( vorne ) schlägt die Kette doch des öfteren auf den Rahmen und das gibt unschöne Lackabplatzer.


----------



## Deleted138492 (20. September 2009)

Darum habe ich mir gleich einen Kettenstrebenschutz dazubestellt .

T-19 .


----------



## funbiker9 (20. September 2009)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Darum habe ich mir gleich einen Kettenstrebenschutz dazubestellt .
> 
> T-19 .



Kettenstrebenschutz war bei mir mit dabei 

Der Kettenstrebenschutz reicht allerdings nicht an die Stelle die ich meine.

Wenn du dein Bike hast fahr einfach ne kleine Runde auf dem kleinen Blatt. Danach dreh dein Bike rum und da wo die kleinen silbernen Punkte sind meine ich


----------



## Deleted138492 (20. September 2009)

kannst du da mal Fotos davon machen? Das macht mir jetzt doch Sorgen.


----------



## funbiker9 (20. September 2009)

Na klar...mach ich doch glatt...







[/URL][/IMG]

Wie man sieht hab ich schon zwei / drei silberne Punkte. Das ist aber ne Schwachstelle von einigen Bikeherstellern, deshalb habe ich die Stelle gleich unter Augenschein genommen...und Steinschlagfolie drüber geklebt.


----------



## Deleted138492 (20. September 2009)

Also, das gefällt mir aber GAR NICHT! Da werde ich wohl noch ein paar dieser Schutzfolien kaufen müssen .

Und wie ist das, wenn du den Strebenschutz nach vorne über diese Stelle ziehst? Schleift der dann irgendwo oder ist eine andere betroffene Stelle schutzlos?

btw: War der dabei? Wenn ja, kann ich meinen ja abbestellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (20. September 2009)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Also, das gefällt mir aber GAR NICHT! Da werde ich wohl noch ein paar dieser Schutzfolien kaufen müssen .
> 
> Und wie ist das, wenn du den Strebenschutz nach vorne über diese Stelle ziehst? Schleift der dann irgendwo oder ist eine andere betroffene Stelle schutzlos?
> 
> btw: War der dabei? Wenn ja, kann ich meinen ja abbestellen.



Also bei mir war der Kettenstrebenschutz dabei.
Soweit, daß diese Stelle abgedeckt wird kannst du den Kettenstrebenschutz nicht vorziehen.

Diese Stelle ist aber immer gefährdet. Beim Biggi mußte ich das auch schon machen. Ist eigentlich auch kein Problem, einfach diese dicke Folie drüber dann ist gut 

Dachte nur ich geb hier mal Bescheid, denn wenn man das nicht gleich merkt ist Schei$$e und man ärgert sich unnötig...


----------



## Logic (21. September 2009)

@ Müs Lee: du hast dein Rad doch in Schwarz anodisiert bestellt, da sollte das eigentlich nicht passieren.

Mein Red Bull ist auch anodisiert und der Verkäufer im Laden hat mal kurz auf nem anodisierten Rahmen mitm Schlüssel rumgekratzt ohne Effekt.

Habe ein meinem auch nix dran. Kann ja auch kein Lack abplatzen, wenn keiner dran ist^^


----------



## Deleted138492 (21. September 2009)

Hah, stimmt auch wieder . Wie blöd. Da bin ich aber beruhigt . Das Rad soll schließlich so lange wie nur möglich schön bleiben .


----------



## [email protected] (21. September 2009)

Ich muss euch da leider eurer Euphorie berauben.

Auch ein schwarz anodisierter Rahmen kann gegen die Schläge der Kette nichts ausrichten. 
Wenn die Kette im ruppigen Gelände gegen das Alu schlägt gibt das Macken.
Anodisieren ist ja kurz gesagt auch nichts anderes als eine Oxidation der äußeren Aluminiumschicht.

Mein Torque 3 ist/war auch schwart anodisiert, aber an ähnlicher Stelle wie beim Onkel ist es inzwischen silber... Alu pur...

Ist halt so... soweit man ran kommt nen Kevlar Schutz drüber und der Rest wird halt nicht lange schwarz sein.

Bis denne


----------



## Deleted138492 (21. September 2009)

Würde denn so eine Schutzfolie reichen, um die Stelle zu schützen?


----------



## clk2106 (21. September 2009)

lenkerband soll auch helfen...


----------



## [email protected] (21. September 2009)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Würde denn so eine Schutzfolie reichen, um die Stelle zu schützen?



Kommt halt drauf an was du damit machst, bei leichtem Gelände denke ich schon, nur bei derberen Landungen oder wirklich ruppigen Sachen würde ich besagten Kevlarschutz oder ein zerschnittenen Mantel mit 2 Kabelbindern befestigen.

Die Wucht der Kette ist nicht zu unterschätzen, ich mache morgen mal ein Bild von meinem Torque. Auch die "normalen" Neoprenschützer sind dann ganz schnell durchgeschlagen.


----------



## funbiker9 (22. September 2009)

Keine Schutzfolie...sondern Steinschlagfolie. Die ist deutlich dicker als die normale Folie. Eine Schicht davon wÃ¼rde reichen...ich habe Vorsichtshalber 3 drÃ¼ber geklebt. Im Bild oben sind es nur 1 1/2 und das hat schon gut gehalten, da richtet die Kette keinen Schaden mehr an. Die Steinschlagfolie reibt es auch nicht so schnell durch ( wenn Ã¼berhaupt, aber eher nicht )

Kostet ein halber Meter ca. 9â¬. Kann ich nur wÃ¤rmstens empfehlen.


PS.: AuÃerdem ist nur der untere Teil der Strebe betroffen, macht also keinen Sinn um die ganze Strebe Lenkerband, Schrumpfschlauch oder Ã¤hnliches zu wickeln. Zumal das eben an der besagten Stelle eh nicht gut geht. Unterschiedlich dick und die Querverbindung zur Strebe gegenÃ¼ber ist im weg.


----------



## [email protected] (22. September 2009)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> ...Keine Schutzfolie...sondern Steinschlagfolie...



Moin,

kannst mal nen Link posten welche du da genau nimmst? Habe einmal eine Schutzfolie von 3M gehabt und dann diese ganz Dicke von Tesa von der Rolle. Weiß leider nicht mehr genau wie die sich nennt. Leider war beides immer ganz schnell wieder durch. Wobei das Zeug von Tesa schon echt dick war... Wäre klasse wenn du da was besseres hast. Sieht schon schöner aus als die Bastelei mit den anderen Sachen.

Würde das dann gerne mal testen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (22. September 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> kannst mal nen Link posten welche du da genau nimmst? Habe einmal eine Schutzfolie von 3M gehabt und dann diese ganz Dicke von Tesa von der Rolle. Weiß leider nicht mehr genau wie die sich nennt. Leider war beides immer ganz schnell wieder durch. Wobei das Zeug von Tesa schon echt dick war... Wäre klasse wenn du da was besseres hast. Sieht schon schöner aus als die Bastelei mit den anderen Sachen.
> 
> Würde das dann gerne mal testen...




Moin back,

Ich kaufe die Folie immer am Laden um die Ecke. Link finde ich keinen. Werde heute abend mal ein Foto von dem Zeug machen und hier rein stellen.


----------



## funbiker9 (22. September 2009)

Bin damit am Wochenende ne schöne Enduro Tour gefahren inkl. DH Einlage und Singletrails. Außer schwarze Streifen von der Kette war da nichts zu sehen. Kein Verschleiß nichts...habe das Zeug schon am Biggi & Demo dran und selbst da hält es.


----------



## [email protected] (22. September 2009)

Falls es nicht drauf steht frag mal welche Stärke das Kram hat. habe etwas gegooglet und das "dickste" was ich finde ist 325µ.

Falls du ne Firma dazu rausfinden könntest wäre das Klasse...

Bisher musste ich für meine Aktivitäten immer auf Kevlar oder Mantel zurückgreifen... würde mich aber gerne eines besseren beleren lassen.


----------



## funbiker9 (22. September 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Falls es nicht drauf steht frag mal welche Stärke das Kram hat. habe etwas gegooglet und das "dickste" was ich finde ist 325µ.
> 
> Falls du ne Firma dazu rausfinden könntest wäre das Klasse...
> 
> Bisher musste ich für meine Aktivitäten immer auf Kevlar oder Mantel zurückgreifen... würde mich aber gerne eines besseren beleren lassen.



Firma krieg ich raus. Hab noch die original Verpackung


----------



## clk2106 (22. September 2009)

jep, info wär fein, lenkerband is nämlich auch ne super fummelei...


----------



## Deleted138492 (22. September 2009)

Hm, ich hab nen Hein Gericke umme Ecke. Wären deren Schutzfolien stark genug?

btw: Ich bin VIP . Voraussichtlich nächste Woche kommt das Teil. Heute kam die Mail, dass das Rad in der Produktionsvorbereitung stecke und ich bald mein Schätzchen in die Arme schließen kann  Und das nur, weil 2 Freunde ebenfalls sehr am Rad interessiert sind aber nicht die Katze im Sack kaufen wollen (so wie ich ). Schwupps ne Mail an Rose geschickt, dass hier in Luxemburg ein nicht zu verachtender Markt zu erschließen wäre und schon ist die Bestätigung da .

Eigentlich ein wenig schade, ich wollte eine Van RC2 und einen Van R Dämpfer einbauen lassen, was jetzt nicht mehr möglich ist. Aber egal, so gehts bestimmt auch .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (22. September 2009)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Hm, ich hab nen Polo umme Ecke. Wäre deren Schutzfolien stark genug?
> 
> btw: Ich bin VIP . Voraussichtlich nächste Woche kommt das Teil. Heute kam die Mail, dass das Rad in der Produktionsvorbereitung stecke und ich bald mein Schätzchen in die Arme schließen kann  Und das nur, weil 2 Freunde ebenfalls sehr am Rad interessiert sind aber nicht die Katze im Sack kaufen wollen (so wie ich ). Schwupps ne Mail an Rose geschickt, dass hier in Luxemburg kein zu verachtender Markt zu erschließen wäre und schon ist die Bestätigung da .
> 
> Eigentlich ein wenig schade, ich wollte eine Van RC2 und einen Van R Dämpfer einbauen lassen, was jetzt nicht mehr möglich ist. Aber egal, so gehts bestimmt auch .



5 Tage nach der Produktionsvorbereitungsmail war mein Jimbo bei mir zuhause. Die Vorfreude war bei mir riesig....und ich wurde nicht entäuscht


----------



## _TheDice_ (22. September 2009)

> Hallo liebes Rose-Team,
> 
> wie Telefonisch besprochen melde ich mich jetzt per e-Mail. Meine Kundennummer: 000XXXXXX.
> Ich habe am 14.09.2009 das bestellte Rose Beefcake (Auftrag: A1XXXXX23) erhalten und bin nach wie vor mit der Ausstattung sehr zufrieden und bin von der schnellen Lieferung und dem Hammer Preis begeistert.
> ...


Soviel zu Service und Kundenzufriedenheit! Das kann einem bei einem HÃ¤ndler definitiv nicht passieren. DafÃ¼r schaffen die die Preise nicht....
hat eben alles vor und nachteile


----------



## funbiker9 (22. September 2009)

So Mädels,

hier ist die Verpackung der *Steinschlagfolie*. Hoffe Euch weiter geholfen zu haben 






[/URL][/IMG]



@TheDice

Ist natürlich nicht! optimal, aber wenn Rose das gar nicht zur Option stellt, kann man eigentlich auch nichts sagen.
Beim Händler passiert Dir das genauso. Spreche aus Erfahrung...


----------



## nachtradler (22. September 2009)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> 5 Tage nach der Produktionsvorbereitungsmail war mein Jimbo bei mir zuhause. Die Vorfreude war bei mir riesig....und ich wurde nicht entäuscht


MMH.. Die Mail war bei mir am 16.9 da. Dann könnte sich ja morgen etwas tun. Und ich habe ein Krankenschein mit entzündetem Fuss. Aber der geht nur bis Freitag 16.00 Uhr.


----------



## stevenscrosser (22. September 2009)

@ Müs Lee:

Ich glaube ich rufe morgen mal an und schlage das ebenfalls mit Luxemburg oder etwas anderem vor ^.^ Du hast 10 Tage nach mir bestellt aber jetzt schon deine Bestätigung - ich hingeggen noch nicht 
Werd morgen mal anrufen und fragen obs bei nächster Woche Mittwoch bleibt.


----------



## Deleted138492 (22. September 2009)

Nee nee, so läuft das aber nicht . Schließlich hast du doch das Land angegeben, in dem du wohnst, oder nicht? Und in der Bunzrepublik ist Rose ja mehr als genug etabliert *hust*.

Sei besser still, sonst wird meine Bestellung wieder hinten eingereiht .


----------



## nachtradler (23. September 2009)

Bäämm,
Wed, 23. Sep 2009 07:33:04
Ihr Paket mit der Nummer Pxxxxxxxxxxxx wurde soeben an folgende Adresse versandt.
Es ist auf dem Weg. Noch ein mal schlafen.


----------



## nachtradler (23. September 2009)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> So MÃ¤dels,
> 
> hier ist die Verpackung der *Steinschlagfolie*. Hoffe Euch weiter geholfen zu haben
> 
> ...


Hier ein Link zum HÃ¤ndler:
http://www.actionsports.de/product_info.php?refID=geizhals&products_id=12163
Ist der gÃ¼nstigste, den ich gefunden habe, sonst ca. 10 â¬.


----------



## funbiker9 (23. September 2009)

nachtradler schrieb:


> Bäämm,
> Wed, 23. Sep 2009 07:33:04
> Ihr Paket mit der Nummer Pxxxxxxxxxxxx wurde soeben an folgende Adresse versandt.
> Es ist auf dem Weg. Noch ein mal schlafen.




Der Karton ist riesig. Dachte ich muß die Laufräder einbauen...aber nix da. Nur Lenker drehen evtl. noch auf vorlieben anpassen, Pedale dran und los....


----------



## clk2106 (23. September 2009)

so nebenbei, hat wer von euch sei rose schon mal gewogen?
wo liegen die ist-gewichte im vergleich zum soll?? würd mich mal interessieren.

zwecks steinschlagfolie... schmarrn, da is ja der versand teurer als die folie selber...
mal gucken, obs bei uns auch nen BBB vertrieb gibt!?!?

Ps: ihr habts gut, mein rose is mit 19.10. eingetaktet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nachtradler (23. September 2009)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Der Karton ist riesig. Dachte ich muß die Laufräder einbauen...aber nix da. Nur Lenker drehen evtl. noch auf vorlieben anpassen, Pedale dran und los....


Ich weiß, habe schon 3 Räder von Rose besessen. Lenker dran, Pedale, aufsitzen und fahren.


----------



## funbiker9 (23. September 2009)

nachtradler schrieb:


> Ich weiß, habe schon 3 Räder von Rose besessen. Lenker dran, Pedale, aufsitzen und fahren.



Stimmt ja, hattest du ja geschrieben. Ich werde langsam vergesslich  --->  ---> 

War nur beeindruckt von der größe des Kartons. Bin gestern wieder einen kleinen Trail gefahren...also das Fahrwerk vom Uncle taugt wirklich. Schluckt wirklich sehr viel weg. 

Bin immer noch begeistert. Wollte erst mein All mountain nehmen...aber dann hat mich das Rose angelacht und ich konnte nicht widerstehen 

PS.: Falls es jemanden interessiert, in dem neuen mountain bike magazine ist recht gut beschrieben wie man das Basic Setup an einem Enduro einstellt.


----------



## clk2106 (23. September 2009)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> PS.: Falls es jemanden interessiert, in dem neuen mountain bike magazine ist recht gut beschrieben wie man das Basic Setup an einem Enduro einstellt.



viel interressanter:
wie stellt ihr den hinterbau am jimbo ein?
nachdems recht progressiv sein soll, wär ja die frage, den sag eher in richtung 30% zu treiben, oder?


----------



## funbiker9 (23. September 2009)

clk2106 schrieb:


> viel interressanter:
> wie stellt ihr den hinterbau am jimbo ein?
> nachdems recht progressiv sein soll, wär ja die frage, den sag eher in richtung 30% zu treiben, oder?



Der verbaute Dämpfer hat 63mm Hub. Habe ihn auf ca. 17mm Sag eingestellt...also ca. 26,98 %  . Für *mich* finde ich es so optimal. Spricht sanft an und auf den letzten 15mm Hub wirds dann sehr progressiv, was für harte Landung sehr von Vorteil ist, zwecks Durchschlagsreserven.


----------



## clk2106 (23. September 2009)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Der verbaute Dämpfer hat 63mm Hub. Habe ihn auf ca. 17mm Sag eingestellt...also ca. 26,98 %  . Für *mich* finde ich es so optimal. Spricht sanft an und auf den letzten 15mm Hub wirds dann sehr progressiv, was für harte Landung sehr von Vorteil ist, zwecks Durchschlagsreserven.



also 15mm is doch sehr viel reserve, findest nicht?? sind umgerechnet ca. 40 mm federweg, eig schad drum...
werd das mal auf meiner hausstrecke testen, normal hab ich luftdämpfer so eingestellt, dass sie auf dem trail bei vollgas max noch 5mm reserve haben...


----------



## funbiker9 (23. September 2009)

clk2106 schrieb:


> also 15mm is doch sehr viel reserve, findest nicht?? sind umgerechnet ca. 40 mm federweg, eig schad drum...
> werd das mal auf meiner hausstrecke testen, normal hab ich luftdämpfer so eingestellt, dass sie auf dem trail bei vollgas max noch 5mm reserve haben...




Ich schätze, daß du den Dämpfer dann mit 35% Sag fahren mußt. Da er sich am Ende sehr progressiv verhält, könnte ich mir vorstellen, daß er nicht mehr so sensibel reagiert. 
Ist natürlich Gefühlssache, wie es jeder einzelne letzt endlich gerne hat.

Also meine 'Hometrails' sind S0 - S2 da sollte der Dämpfer noch nicht den kompletten Federweg nutzen . Zumal keine Sprünge über 70cm im Weg sind. 

...wenn es soweit ist, berichte doch bitte mal wie er sich mit mehr Sag fährt. Würde mich auf jedenfall interessieren...vielleicht wäre es tatsächlich das bessere setup.


----------



## clk2106 (23. September 2009)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> ...wenn es soweit ist, berichte doch bitte mal wie er sich mit mehr Sag fährt. Würde mich auf jedenfall interessieren...vielleicht wäre es tatsächlich das bessere setup.



tja, das is eben das stichwort... hoff, dass ich um die jahreszeit meinen trail dann noch voll heizen kann... bei uns wirds doch immer schon recht früh ziemlich mies zu fahren, dann kannst nimmer voll stehn lassen.

die frage is für mich ja, ob der federweg dann echt nur für verpatzte landungen freizugeben is... hab selbst schon gemerkt, dass der dämpfer und die gabel eig mehr "leiden", wenns schnell und wellig wird, als beim springen allein... weil beim jump gibts ja selber auch viel nach...


----------



## funbiker9 (23. September 2009)

mmhhh bin jetzt doch etwas neugierig wie sich der Dämpfer verhält mit mehr Sag. Ich muß mal einen richtigen Trail mit fahren und auf den Dämpfer achten.

Sollte natürlich nicht nur bei verpatzten Landungen freigegeben werden. Vielleicht teste ich es doch mal aus.


----------



## Deleted138492 (23. September 2009)

Bei Hein Gericke gibts Steinschlagschutzfolie in 20x30cm für schlappe 5 Euro, hier zu finden. Da der nächste HG-Laden keine 100 Meter weit weg ist, kostet es mich nicht mal Versand .

@ nachtradler und clk2106: Welche habt ihr bestellt bzw. schon erhalten?

Noch was: Zu welcher Uhrzeit habt ihr euer Rad entgegengenommen? Bei uns ist erst ab 3 Uhr jemand zu Hause, an 2 Tagen auch schon um 12. Habt ihr euch freigenommen oder Lieferzeiten angegeben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (23. September 2009)

Wollte den Onkel so mit irgendwas um die 40% fahren, durch die Progression sollte das auch nach nicht ganz perfekten Drops noch passen. Auf dem Wurzeltrail sollte das mit 40% super soft werden.

Deshalb wurde ja auch mein Canyon geopfert, der stark degressive Hinterbau wollte halt am Anfang nicht ganz in fahrt kommen und dann rauschte es ziemlich durch. Das konnte man zwar mit dem extrem progressiven RS Pearl etwas korrigieren aber ist halt auch nicht im sinne des Erfinders...

Als ich im Biketown mit ein paar "vorsichtigen" Bunnyhops mal angetestet habe schein alles ab 30% Sag sehr nett... aber genaues dann wohl erst in 1,5 Wochen


----------



## clk2106 (23. September 2009)

ich hab das jimbo 8 bestellt... hab mir am we in schladming die crossmax sx angeschaut und die sinds echt wert... und nachdem ich am sx ja auch die KS drauf hatte, war das angebot mit der joplin zu verlockend... leider kommt meins durch sehr späte bestellung wohl erst kw43.

ja, tune, das hab ich mir eben auch so vorgestellt. viel sag am hinterbau bringt viel potenzial... wollts eben auch wie das sx abstimmen!


----------



## stevenscrosser (23. September 2009)

Geht doch :



> Guten Tag Herr ................,
> 
> Mit dieser Email möchten wir Ihnen einen kurzen Zwischenstand zur weiteren Bearbeitung Ihres Auftrags geben. Ihr Traumbike wurde soeben an die Produktionsvorbereitung übergeben und wird nun für die Fertigung vorbereitet.
> 
> ...



Boah, ich kanns nicht mehr erwarten!


----------



## Deleted138492 (23. September 2009)

Mal sehen, wer seins eher in den Händen hält . Ich setze auf mich .


----------



## [email protected] (23. September 2009)

An alle die ihr Jimbo schon zu Hause stehen haben.

Kann mir jemand bestätigen, das der E-Type Umwerfer nicht am Tretlager, sondern per Direct Mount am Rahmen verschraubt ist?

Danke schonmal...

Das würde die Suche nach einer Kefü deutlich erleichtern. Eigentlich ist eine Montage des Umwerfers am Tretlager des Jimbo dank BB30 ja sehr unwahrscheinlich. Damit würde sich bei allen die die Kurbeln auf Shimano geändert haben wieder die Möglichkeit der Innelagermontage der Kefü bieten. Wobei dann die Verdrehsicherung wieder so ein Punkt wäre.

Habe da wenn es doch ums Kaufen geht 2 ins Auge gefasst:

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=35327
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=28890

Sagt mal was dazu...

Die Race Face ist natürlich durch die obere Abdeckung schon noch etwas netter, nur leider ist eine Verschraubung bei ISCG05 nicht möglich.


----------



## Nachor (23. September 2009)

Heute ist gerade der SOnderkatalog von Rose 2009 No2 reingeschneit. Jetzt stehe ich vor dem Dilemma. Uncle Jimbo 4 2009 oder doch bis November warten und das 2010 Model?
oder doch ein Torque  http://www.canyon.com/eurobike2009/mtb2010/torque-alpinist.html . Wobei mir da die XT nicht gefällt, steh halt auf SRAM

Was meint Ihr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (23. September 2009)

Meiner Meinung nach: Jetzt zuschlagen. Zu dem Preis gibts erst nächstes Jahr wieder was und Sram rockt .


----------



## clk2106 (23. September 2009)

also um den preis vom uncle jimbo 4 wirst wohl nur den alpinist rahmen kriegen


----------



## Nachor (23. September 2009)

Ich habe noch wirklich rausbekommen was am Uncle 2010 anders /besser ist. Interne Kabelführung, etc,,Der Preis ist halt sehr verführerisch. ein Torque es 7 liegt da gerade mal ähnlich vom Preis


----------



## clk2106 (23. September 2009)

das is aber ausverkauft


----------



## Nachor (23. September 2009)

hmm das mag sein, lange wartezeiten usw kennt man ja bei Canyon


----------



## clk2106 (23. September 2009)

ich hatte schon ein canyon bestellt, dann hab ich mal bei rose reingeschaut


----------



## ka1saa (24. September 2009)

Weiß jemand, wie lange Rose noch SSV hat? Das Angebot ist so furchtbar verlockend...


----------



## nachtradler (24. September 2009)

clk2106 schrieb:


> so nebenbei, hat wer von euch sei rose schon mal gewogen?
> wo liegen die ist-gewichte im vergleich zum soll?? würd mich mal interessieren.


Ha, Uncle Jimbo 2 Gr. M: Sollgewicht ca. 14,6 kg. Ha:  13,8 kg ohne Pedale. Ich habs gerade gewogen.


----------



## nachtradler (24. September 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> An alle die ihr Jimbo schon zu Hause stehen haben.
> 
> Kann mir jemand bestätigen, das der E-Type Umwerfer nicht am Tretlager, sondern per Direct Mount am Rahmen verschraubt ist?



Ist mit dem Rahmen verschraubt.


----------



## nachtradler (24. September 2009)

Siehe Bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nachtradler (24. September 2009)

Es ist endlich da. Und wie oben schon gesagt: 13,8 kg o.P.


----------



## [email protected] (24. September 2009)

Na Halleluja, das macht doch alles einfacher.

Danke für das Foto...

Gratulation... viel Spaß damit...

Na jetzt bin ich gespannt was die 4er,6er und 8er wiegen...

Meins wird ein 6er in S... gleich mal nachwiegen...spannend wird dann auch das 8er von clk2106...
das ganze ist ja sehr vielversprechend.


----------



## nachtradler (24. September 2009)

Ist doch kein Akt, wenns zu Hause steht.


----------



## funbiker9 (24. September 2009)

nachtradler schrieb:


> Es ist endlich da. Und wie oben schon gesagt: 13,8 kg o.P.
> Anhang anzeigen 172798



 Glückwunsch.

Jetzt können wir Erfahrungen austauschen, zwecks Dämpfersetup


----------



## clk2106 (24. September 2009)

nachtradler schrieb:


> Ha, Uncle Jimbo 2 Gr. M: Sollgewicht ca. 14,6 kg. Ha:  13,8 kg ohne Pedale. Ich habs gerade gewogen.



mit welcher waage? 

also das würd mich jetzt extrem wundern, sollten die mehr angeben, als das rad echt wiegt... 

aber wenns so is, gratulation! 

dann hoff ich beim 8er auf 12 kg


----------



## clk2106 (24. September 2009)

nachtradler schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 172798



geil, schaut fein aus, da bin ich schon umso ungehaltener wg meinem, gleiches design!! 

mal ne frage, hab ich im mountainbike magazin auch schon gesehn, genau so wie auf deinem pic:
was is das für ein komischer schaumstoffschoner am sattelrohr und an der oberen schwinge??

so nebenbei noch: mein 8er wird ein L rahmen!!
mag ja auch mit trinkflasche fahren gehn...


----------



## [email protected] (24. September 2009)

clk2106 schrieb:


> ...
> mag ja auch mit trinkflasche fahren gehn... ....



Trinkflasche, Trinkflasche , hmm AHH jetzt weiß ich das ist das Ding, welches man auf dem Rücken hat, aber war das nicht ein TrinkRUCKSACK 

Hehe, da hast du aber Recht bei allem außer L und größer passt das nicht, bei L passt glaube ich ne 0,6er rein oder?


----------



## nachtradler (24. September 2009)

clk2106 schrieb:


> mit welcher waage?
> 
> also das würd mich jetzt extrem wundern, sollten die mehr angeben, als das rad echt wiegt...
> 
> ...


Na mit einer ganz normalen. Ich stell mich drauf: 86,6 kg. Nehm das Rad in die Hand: 100,4 kg. Macht: 13,8 kg. Wie gesagt ohne Pedale


----------



## nachtradler (24. September 2009)

clk2106 schrieb:


> geil, schaut fein aus, da bin ich schon umso ungehaltener wg meinem, gleiches design!!
> 
> mal ne frage, hab ich im mountainbike magazin auch schon gesehn, genau so wie auf deinem pic:
> was is das für ein komischer schaumstoffschoner am sattelrohr und an der oberen schwinge??
> ...



Sind einfach ein paar Schoner gegen Leitungsabrieb.

0,6 l Flasche passt auch bei M


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clk2106 (24. September 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Trinkflasche, Trinkflasche , hmm AHH jetzt weiß ich das ist das Ding, welches man auf dem Rücken hat, aber war das nicht ein TrinkRUCKSACK
> Hehe, da hast du aber Recht bei allem außer L und größer passt das nicht, bei L passt glaube ich ne 0,6er rein oder?



kenn ich, nutz ich seit 2 jahren, nette erfindung!
trotzdem is ne abendrunde am hausberg mit flasche komfortabler 
werd mir den BB sidecage holen, wie von vielen empfohlen, dann hoff ich auf platz für die ,75er. 



nachtradler schrieb:


> Na mit einer ganz normalen. Ich stell mich drauf: 86,6 kg. Nehm das Rad in die Hand: 100,4 kg. Macht: 13,8 kg. Wie gesagt ohne Pedale



ok 



nachtradler schrieb:


> Sind einfach ein paar Schoner gegen Leitungsabrieb.
> Flasche passt auch bei M



also die müssen weg!! *würg*
habs mir mit 1,88m so nebenbei auch wg meiner größe genommen, is ja eher mein tourenbike


----------



## nachtradler (24. September 2009)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Glückwunsch.
> 
> Jetzt können wir Erfahrungen austauschen, zwecks Dämpfersetup


Hab jetzt 12,5 bar (86,6 kg) und Rebound offen. Konnte aber bisher nur kleine Runde drehen. hat sich aber gut angefühlt.


----------



## funbiker9 (24. September 2009)

nachtradler schrieb:


> Hab jetzt 12,5 bar (86,6 kg) und Rebound offen. Konnte aber bisher nur kleine Runde drehen. hat sich aber gut angefühlt.



Ich habe knapp 16 Bar reingepumpt...bei ca. 83kg.
Wieviel Sag hast du bei 12,5 bar??


----------



## nachtradler (24. September 2009)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Ich habe knapp 16 Bar reingepumpt...bei ca. 83kg.
> Wieviel Sag hast du bei 12,5 bar??


ca. 20%


----------



## funbiker9 (24. September 2009)

nachtradler schrieb:


> ca. 20%



Wenn du mal ne Runde gefahren bist, wäre ich neugierig wieviel Federweg du am Heck nutzt bei 20% Sag ???
Wie sieht es bei Dir mit der Gabel aus...paßt Dir die Standartfeder?


----------



## ka1saa (24. September 2009)

clk2106 schrieb:


> habs mir mit 1,88m so nebenbei auch wg meiner größe genommen, is ja eher mein tourenbike


würdet ihr bei 187cm länge und 95cm schrittlänge den L- oder den XL-rahmen nehmen? ist ja grad die grenze... will da nicht draufsitzen wie auf nem kinderdreirad, aber will damit auch noch um die kurven kommen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clk2106 (24. September 2009)

ka1saa schrieb:


> würdet ihr bei 187cm länge und 95cm schrittlänge den L- oder den XL-rahmen nehmen? ist ja grad die grenze... will da nicht draufsitzen wie auf nem kinderdreirad, aber will damit auch noch um die kurven kommen .



also in anbetracht der tatsache, dass ich ein bissl grösser bin als du, würd ich das L nehmen... oberrohr is eh lang genug, sattel halt ein wenig weiter raus, und fertig


----------



## ka1saa (24. September 2009)

clk2106 schrieb:


> also in anbetracht der tatsache, dass ich ein bissl grösser bin als du, würd ich das L nehmen... oberrohr is eh lang genug, sattel halt ein wenig weiter raus, und fertig


hehe okay danke !


----------



## Deleted138492 (24. September 2009)

Argh, ich brauche mehr Bilder, Fahreindrücke, Berichte, ALLES! Sonst geh ich hier noch kaputt .


----------



## clk2106 (24. September 2009)

mann, hat ja noch fast keiner das teil


----------



## Deleted138492 (24. September 2009)

Eben, und ich auch nicht. Ich brauche Material um die Zeit bis zur Lieferung totzuschlagen. In der Schule hocken und ans Rad denken ist nicht so das Wahre .


----------



## [email protected] (24. September 2009)

Falls es dich beruhigt, meins wurde heute versandt....

@clk2106 Jaja du findest das gut


----------



## Deleted138492 (24. September 2009)

Das heisst, morgen gibts Bilder? Gibts da Hoffnung?


----------



## clk2106 (24. September 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Falls es dich beruhigt, meins wurde heute versandt....
> @clk2106 Jaja du findest das gut



logo... da freu ich mich dann fast so viel, wenn meins endlich da ist 
bin schon schwer gespannt auf dein custom


----------



## Deleted138492 (24. September 2009)

Custom? Habe ich da was verpasst? Was hast du denn ändern lassen?


----------



## clk2106 (24. September 2009)

also bei den posts, muss man schon zugeben, manchen is echt fad (schliess mich nicht aus  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (24. September 2009)

Mann, schon die siebte Seite und erst 3 Leute fahren überhaupt ein Rose. So kann das doch nicht weitergehen! Rad Her! Bilder her...


----------



## [email protected] (24. September 2009)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Das heisst, morgen gibts Bilder? Gibts da Hoffnung?



Laut DHL Paketverfolgung nicht  Naja es ist ein Ende in Sicht... dann nur noch andere Reifen aufziehen und fertig ist das hoffendlich fast perfekte Bike.


----------



## Deleted138492 (24. September 2009)

Die Reifen hättest du doch auch von Rose wechseln lassen können. Anrufen, Anfrage durchgeben und fertig. Die haben anscheinend einen super Service, was Konfigurationen anbelangt.


----------



## clk2106 (24. September 2009)

die haben keine auswahl!!


----------



## Deleted138492 (24. September 2009)

Klar, im Konfigurator beim Bike gibts entweder Nobby Nic oder Big Betty, aber wenn du lieb und nett fragst, gibts auch andere Reifen zur Auswahl .


----------



## clk2106 (24. September 2009)

aber keine tubeless zB


----------



## Deleted138492 (24. September 2009)

Dann musst du halt die Felgen eben mitwechseln lassen . Ist eh egal, so gehts auch. Ausserdem ists so schneller bei dir.

Örk, das wird ein langes Wochenende: gutes Wetter und kein Rose!!! Ich geh mich erhängen...


----------



## funbiker9 (25. September 2009)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Dann musst du halt die Felgen eben mitwechseln lassen . Ist eh egal, so gehts auch. Ausserdem ists so schneller bei dir.
> 
> Örk, das wird ein langes Wochenende: gutes Wetter und kein Rose!!! Ich geh mich erhängen...



Warten ist auch nicht gerade meine Parade Disziplin 
Ich hatte sogar ein mini Video gemacht bei der ersten Ausfahrt...nur leider kann man WMV Dateien noch nicht hochladen 

Wieviel Tage sind es denn noch bei Dir ?


----------



## nachtradler (25. September 2009)

nachtradler schrieb:


> Hab jetzt 12,5 bar (86,6 kg) und Rebound offen. Konnte aber bisher nur kleine Runde drehen. hat sich aber gut angefühlt.


Nach einer etwas größeren Runde bin ich jetzt bei 14,5 bar und Rebound 3 Klicks zu. Nutze hinten viel Federweg (gut 80 %). Die Standardfeder vorne sagt mir bis jetzt zu. Muss mich insgesamt an das Rad gewöhnen. Fährt sich halt anders wie mein Cube. Auf dem Hometrail deutlich schneller. Bergab mit Stufen einfach laufenlassen, geil. Dort musste ich vorher überlegen, wo ich entlangfahre, um nicht über den Lenker zu gehen. Und jetzt,Hintern nach hinten und laufenlassen. Werde mich heute mal an einige etwas steilere Stücke berghoch machen. Aber bis jetzt macht es auch da einen super Eindruck. Insgesamt ist es genau so, wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clk2106 (25. September 2009)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Dann musst du halt die Felgen eben mitwechseln lassen . Ist eh egal, so gehts auch. Ausserdem ists so schneller bei dir.



die crossmax sx bleiben dran, was gibts geileres?? 
hab eh noch rückruf downhill reifen daheim, werd direkt bei schwalbe meine reifen beziehen... muddy mary, fat albert, schwerer aber haltbarer 

kann ja gleich mal in die runde fragen, braucht wer nen 2. satz nobby nic?


----------



## stevenscrosser (25. September 2009)

@ Müs Lee:

Vllt. schaffe ich es ja doch noch vor dir


----------



## [email protected] (25. September 2009)

So DHL war wohl doch fixer als gedacht... Paket ist da... ich muss allerdings noch arbeiten 

Wollte die Michelin Mountain X´trem 2,5 drauf ziehen. Liegen bei 850g also auf Muddy Mary Fr2.35 Niveau. Wollte die schon lange mal fahren, bin geheimer Michelin Fan. Fing alles mit dem DH MUD³ an. Was für ein geiler Reifen im Herbst/Winter... Wer das noch nie probiert hat kann sich nicht vorstellen wieviel mehr  der bei den richtigen Bedingungen klebt als zum Beispiel ein Minion DH.

Ein Paar Bilder mache ich euch aber vielleicht trotzdem


----------



## clk2106 (25. September 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> So DHL war wohl doch fixer als gedacht... Paket ist da... ich muss allerdings noch arbeiten
> 
> Wollte die Michelin Mountain X´trem 2,5 drauf ziehen. Liegen bei 850g also auf Muddy Mary Fr2.35 Niveau. Wollte die schon lange mal fahren, bin geheimer Michelin Fan. Fing alles mit dem DH MUD³ an. Was für ein geiler Reifen im Herbst/Winter... Wer das noch nie probiert hat kann sich nicht vorstellen wieviel mehr  der bei den richtigen Bedingungen klebt als zum Beispiel ein Minion DH.
> 
> Ein Paar Bilder mache ich euch aber vielleicht trotzdem



na hau rein, krankenstand, eh klar!! 

bist den minion schon in 40a gefahren?? ein genuss!!
aber halt ein reiner DH reifen und fürs bimbo unbrauchbar... 

ja, her mit den bildern... ev mal mit abgebauter kurbel, musst ja ohnehin mal gucken, was da für ne kefü dranpasst...


----------



## funbiker9 (25. September 2009)

Hoffe mal, daß ich dieses Wochenende noch ne schöne Tour mit dem Jimbo hinbekomme. Dann werd ich mal mit mehr Sag fahren und das austesten. Morgen gehts erstmal nach Wildbad... Bikepark brettern...


----------



## clk2106 (25. September 2009)

bikepark aber mit dem demo, oder? 

hat wer info, welcher iscg standard am bimbo verwendet wird??
is nicht ganz unerheblich bei der auswahl einer kefü!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (25. September 2009)

clk2106 schrieb:


> bikepark aber mit dem demo, oder?
> 
> hat wer info, welcher iscg standard am bimbo verwendet wird??
> is nicht ganz unerheblich bei der auswahl einer kefü!



Ja, morgen ist mal wieder das Demo dran 
Mit dem Jimbo ist Wildbad dann ( für mich ) doch zu arg.


----------



## -MIK- (25. September 2009)

für den Thread, SUPER.

Hab auch ne Rose im Keller: Oncle Jimbo 6. Fotos gibts später. Das Teil macht Berg auf Spass aber Berg ab isset ne Bombe. War auch schon im Birgpark mit der Büchse, das ist (noch) nicht seine Paradedisziplin.



clk2106 schrieb:


> bikepark aber mit dem demo, oder?
> 
> hat wer info, welcher iscg standard am bimbo verwendet wird??
> is nicht ganz unerheblich bei der auswahl einer kefü!



ISCG 05 wird verbaut. Eine Frage, was hast Du für ein Tretlager? Hast Du das BB30 oder den Gewindeadapter mit Schraubfassung für die außen liegenden Lagerschalen verbaut? Hast Du ne 2 fach oder 3 fach Kurbel vorne? Bei letzterem wirds echt tricky mit der KeFü, vor dem Problem steh ich nämlich aktuell...


----------



## clk2106 (25. September 2009)

-MIK- schrieb:


> ISCG 05 wird verbaut. Eine Frage, was hast Du für ein Tretlager? Hast Du das BB30 oder den Gewindeadapter mit Schraubfassung für die außen liegenden Lagerschalen verbaut? Hast Du ne 2 fach oder 3 fach Kurbel vorne? Bei letzterem wirds echt tricky mit der KeFü, vor dem Problem steh ich nämlich aktuell...



hab denn BB30 Adapter für Shimano und fahr 22/36 dazu.
Hab mit dem FSA Zeug ned so recht ne Freude gehabt bisher (Rennrad) und der BB30 is mir noch zu neu, um sich etabliert zu haben.
ergo: Abwarten und Shimano fahren 

3-fach kefü solls irgendwas von liteville geben, aber fürchte, nicht als aftermarket!
und die hier: http://www.g-junkies.de/dreist.html
leider innenlagermontage


----------



## -MIK- (25. September 2009)

Och na dann isset ja Easy, da kannst Dich ja am Markt für die ISCG 05 KeFüs bedienen. Auf den E-Type Umwerfer brauchst Du ja auch keine Rücksicht nehmen, die Aufnahme ist ja bereits am Rahmen angebracht.

Jouh, die KeFü von den G-Junkies klappt leider nicht. Zum Einen wie Du geschrieben hast Lagerklemmung, was aufgrund des BB30 nicht klappt und zum Anderen inkompatibel mit dem ISCG 05. 

Würde man nun das Loch erweitern auf BB30, hätte man immer noch verloren, weil BB30 keine verschraubten sondern gepresste Lager hat. *snög* Ich hab schon bei den G-Junkies angefragt, was ich ändern muss, damit ich die KeFü an der  ISCG 05 Aufnahme anbringen kann. Wird wohl auf eine Eigenkonstruktion raus laufen...


----------



## Deleted138492 (25. September 2009)

@ funbiker9: Einfach das Video auf Youtube hochladen, dann kanns jeder sehen.

@ tuneman: Sche1ss auf Arbeit, du hast ein Rose bekommen!!! Da macht man blau und fährt los!


----------



## Nachor (25. September 2009)

clk2106 schrieb:


> na hau rein, krankenstand, eh klar!!
> 
> bist den minion schon in 40a gefahren?? ein genuss!!
> aber halt ein reiner DH reifen und fürs bimbo unbrauchbar...
> ...



So richtig viel Auswahl an Reifen gibts ja bei Rose nicht, werde dan wohl auf "meinem" Uncle die NN drauf lassen.

Über NN und BB liest man gutes wie schlechtes.....


----------



## clk2106 (25. September 2009)

Nachor schrieb:


> So richtig viel Auswahl an Reifen gibts ja bei Rose nicht, werde dan wohl auf "meinem" Uncle die NN drauf lassen.
> 
> Über NN und BB liest man gutes wie schlechtes.....



also wenn du zw diesen 2 schwankst, sicher den NN.

ich hab mit dem BB ganz schlechte erfahrungen gemacht, montiert, eingeknickt, auf die fresse, demontiert... 

lt. schwalbe is das mit den heurigen reifen aber alles anders worden, probleme von früher geben sie zu.
hab mich mit nem techniker und tester von schwalbe ausführlich unterhalten, die haben anscheinend echt viel gemacht.

ich steig aber wie gesagt sowieso auf tubeless um, wenn ich die felgen dazu schon hab, und da wirds ein MM vorne und ein fatal bert hinten


----------



## -MIK- (25. September 2009)

Hab den Fat Albert Front Rear 2.4 vo / hi verbaut. Passt. Berg ab Bombe und Berg auf ähnlich wie der Nobby...


----------



## svenson77 (25. September 2009)

Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit dem Dr. Z gemacht?! Meins ist schon bestellt, wollte mir bis dahin noch die Nase lang machen lassen...


----------



## [email protected] (25. September 2009)

So nun zu Hause...  Nur Kamera leer... muss noch aufladen ....

Bike ist wirklich nice... sieht so kompakt wie es in S ist recht mächtig aus, total genial.

Auch die schwarze Saint Kurbel macht sich super, das Innenlager hat ja auch schicke goldene Lagerschalen. Das Elox von den Saint Sachen passt exact zu dem der Formula "THE ONE".

Bike wiegt in meiner "stabilen" Variante incl. Pedale 14,2kg.

Pedale ist aber mit knapp 400g recht leicht.

Bin bis jetzt sehr happy. Beim leichten Einrollen im Wohnzimmer komme ich mit 64,5kg mit 8bar im Dämpfer hinten auf einen SAG von 40% mit Protectoren liege ich dann wohl bei 8,5bar.

Gabel habe ich auf 3bar, ist aber noch etwas viel...

Nur der glänzende Sattel sieht etwas "gewöhnungsbedürftig" aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stevenscrosser (25. September 2009)

Welches Dr.Z wirds denn bei dir und für welche Farbe hast du dich entschieden?


----------



## Deleted138492 (25. September 2009)

@tuneman: Glückwunsch . Viel Spaß mit dem Teil. Hast dus auch in schwarz oder Petrol Green genommen?

@ clk216: Ich bin dieses Jahr eine Tour mit der großen Betty in den Alpen gefahren und konnte nichts negatives feststellenn, vom relativ hohen Gewicht und Rollwiderstand auf Asphalt mal abgesehen. Darum habe ich ihn auch ans Rad montieren lassen, alles ist besser als der NN!


----------



## clk2106 (25. September 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Bike ist wirklich nice... sieht so kompakt wie es in S ist recht mächtig aus, total genial.
> 
> Auch die schwarze Saint Kurbel macht sich super, das Innenlager hat ja auch schicke goldene Lagerschalen. Das Elox von den Saint Sachen passt exact zu dem der Formula "THE ONE".
> 
> ...



alter, mach mir den mund wässrig 

deins war mit 13,6 angegeben, oder? naja, mit der kompletten saint...
geht ja, oder? 

kanns kaum mehr erwarten...


----------



## Deleted138492 (25. September 2009)

Die Saint wiegt nur 200 Grämmlein mehr als die FSA, dazu noch Pedale mit 400 Gramm und schon passts.


----------



## nachtradler (26. September 2009)

Moin zusammen,
habe mir gestern gerade mal das 44-Blatt etwas krumm gefahren. Bodenfreiheit ist bei Stufen aufwärts nicht berauschend und schon hats gegrachtet. Lies sich aber wieder richten. Werde wohl über kurz oder lang das große Blatt entfernen und ein gößeres in die Mitte setzen.
Mit den Nobbys bin ich bis jetzt eigentlich mehr als zufrieden. Ist allerdings trocken. Mal abwarten, wenns feucht wird.
Fahre den Dämpfer jetzt mit 14,5 bar und 3 Klicks Rebound, das passt.
Ansonsten macht das Rad nur Spass.


----------



## eminem7905 (26. September 2009)

boh, 
ich glaube ich bin der einzige der mit einem granite unterwegs ist.  

aber jeden tag zaubert er mir ein lächeln ins gesicht, egal ob es up oder downhill geht, mit den 140mm ein perfektes tourenbike. die tage komme noch ein paar neue bilder aus der freien wildbahn. 

ach ja, wovon ich total begeistert bin, das man mittels sperren am dämpfer und gabel, das bike nahezu wie ein hardtail fahren kann, somit kann man die berge (bis aufs gewicht) ohne unnötige kraftverluste hinaufklettern.


----------



## Deleted138492 (26. September 2009)

Hattet ihr jetzt nicht genug Zeit um Bilder zu machen? Ich will ja nicht unverschämt wirken, aber mir langweilts...


----------



## [email protected] (26. September 2009)

Noch nicht dazu gekommen, musste ja fahren.   Macht einen sehr guten Eindruck, bin bei 35% Sag und 8,5Bar im Dämpfer. Fühlt sich sehr vielversprechend.. Aber morgen gibts welche.

Nur die Montage war eher mittelmäßig... Schaltung musste ich sowohl vorn als auch hinten nachstellen. Auch die Anordnung am Lenker war nicht wirklich ideal. Habe Schaltung und Bremsen nochmal getauscht. Nun kommt man auch an den 2. Hebel gescheit ran...


----------



## Deleted138492 (26. September 2009)

Du hast doch auch ein 6er, oder? Schwarz oder Petrol Green? Wie ist der Gesamteindruck so?

Fragen über Fragen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (27. September 2009)

Jepp ist ein schwarzes 6er mit kompletter Saint Schaltung, also Tretlager, Innenlager, Schalthebel, Schaltwerk und Umwerfer.

Gesamteindruck ist wirklich sehr nett, optisch gefÃ¤llt es mir so wirklich gut und die ersten FahreindrÃ¼cke sind auch klasse. Der Hinterbau ist klasse und die Fox 36 funtioniert momentan auch absolut klasse. Hier im Forum hatte man ja auch schon oft vom Gegenteil gelesen.

War heute mit meiner Freundin unterwegs und wir haben mein Torque 3 und das Jimbo ausgefÃ¼hrt und obwohl die beiden RÃ¤der sich recht Ã¤hnlich sind, sieht und merkt man deutlich das das Jimbo dem ersten Torque in jeder Hinsicht Ã¼berlegen ist. Das Ansprechverhalten des Hinterbaus ist in einer ganz anderen Klasse. Die Absenkung der Fox macht auf einer Tour wirklich Sinn und geht ja wirklch fix.
Auch die Geo gefÃ¤llt mir besser... naja mal gucken wie sich das Jimbo morgen auf meinen (Freeride) Hometrail so schlÃ¤gt.

Rein optisch finde ich die schwarzen Kurbeln sehr nett, aber das ist ja bekanntlich Geschmackssache. Sonst ist die Verarbeitung wirklich hochwertig und einige Details sind wirklich sauber zu Ende gedacht.

Auch die SchweiÃnÃ¤hte sehen sehr edel aus, auch wenn sie nicht ganz Nicolai Niveau erreichen...

Habe jedenfalls bis jetzt keinen â¬ fÃ¼r das Rad bereut. Nur die etwas nachlÃ¤ssige Kontrolle der Schaltung finde ich schade. Ist ja kein Beinbruch und auch in 10 Minuten gemacht aber wenn ein Rad wirklich gut zu seien scheint wird man kleinlich 

Habe auch einen schwarzen Schnellspanner am Sitzrohr anstatt des goldenen. Leider weiÃ ich im Moment nicht was mir besser gefÃ¤llt. Habe mir heute schon ein paar mal das Bild von Nachtradler angeschaut zum Vergleich. Bis MOntag werde ich wissen welchen ich haben will.

@clk
Werde mein GlÃ¼ck erstmal mit dieser KefÃ¼ versuchen. Durch das PlastikstÃ¼ck am RÃ¶llchen schlieÃt er mit dem Bashguard ab und die Kette kann nicht verloren gehen.
Denke das ist zumindest besser als wenn man nur ein RÃ¶llchen hat...
http://www.shiftycart.de/a.php/shop..._05_32_bis_36_Zaehne,_schwarz_-_GO_CYCLE_Shop


----------



## euer (27. September 2009)

Hi,

ich hab mein GC2 gestern bestellt und warte nun schon sehnsüchtig darauf :-D. 
Allerdings fand ich es etwas komisch, dass man keine Pumpe für das Federbein mit bekommt.


----------



## clk2106 (27. September 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> @clk
> Werde mein Glück erstmal mit dieser Kefü versuchen. Durch das Plastikstück am Röllchen schließt er mit dem Bashguard ab und die Kette kann nicht verloren gehen.
> Denke das ist zumindest besser als wenn man nur ein Röllchen hat...
> http://www.shiftycart.de/a.php/shop..._05_32_bis_36_Zaehne,_schwarz_-_GO_CYCLE_Shop



ah, ok, doch die "schmalspur" version 
bin gespannt, was du davon berichtest... mir hats bislang die kette eher in richtung kleinem blatt geworfen, als oben raus...

lässt ja das forum ganz schön zappeln mit deinen fotos


----------



## funbiker9 (27. September 2009)

nachtradler schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> habe mir gestern gerade mal das 44-Blatt etwas krumm gefahren. Bodenfreiheit ist bei Stufen aufwärts nicht berauschend und schon hats gegrachtet. Lies sich aber wieder richten. Werde wohl über kurz oder lang das große Blatt entfernen und ein gößeres in die Mitte setzen.
> Mit den Nobbys bin ich bis jetzt eigentlich mehr als zufrieden. Ist allerdings trocken. Mal abwarten, wenns feucht wird.
> Fahre den Dämpfer jetzt mit 14,5 bar und 3 Klicks Rebound, das passt.
> Ansonsten macht das Rad nur Spass.



Oh ja, wenn man die Treppen rauf will, sollte man ein bisschen aufpassen. Zumindest wenn sie steil sind. Bei mir hats zum Glück das Pedal erwischt und nicht das große Kettenblatt.

Mein Dämpfer setup habe ich jetzt auch ' endlich ' gut hinbekommen.
Dämpfer 32% Sag ---> genutzter Federweg 93%  bin zufrieden.

Die Gabel funktioniert auch prächtig. Nach ein bisschen einfahren und rumspielen am Rädchen nutze ich jetzt 15 1/2 cm Federweg von 16 .

Will schon gar nicht mehr runter vom Uncle Jimbo. Falls sich jemand nicht sicher sein sollte beim hüpfen mit dem Jimbo. Von knapp einem Meter ins Flat...kein Problem alles Butter weich


----------



## clk2106 (27. September 2009)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Oh ja, wenn man die Treppen rauf will, sollte man ein bisschen aufpassen. Zumindest wenn sie steil sind. Bei mir hats zum Glück das Pedal erwischt und nicht das große Kettenblatt.
> 
> Mein Dämpfer setup habe ich jetzt auch ' endlich ' gut hinbekommen.
> Dämpfer 32% Sag ---> genutzter Federweg 93%  bin zufrieden.
> ...



tretlager sitzt relativ tief, was sich aber grundsätzlich gut machen sollte, bis auf die geringe bodenfreiheit...

uh, das hört sich vielversprechend an. hast vorne und hinten somit relativ gleiche reserven!!


----------



## Deleted138492 (27. September 2009)

Kann einer messen, wie viel Bodenfreiheit das Teil hat? Ich bin von meinem Specialized diesbezüglich nicht gerade verwöhnt und das war einer der Hauptgründe, ein Enduro zu nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clk2106 (27. September 2009)

gem. homepage 354mm. 2mm tiefer wie das specialized sx trail


----------



## Deleted138492 (27. September 2009)

Dankeschön.


----------



## funbiker9 (27. September 2009)

Wegen der Bodenfreiheit würde ich mir so erstmal keine Sorgen machen. Bergab gab es da bis jetzt nicht die geringsten Probleme. Behaupte sogar da war immer noch genug Platz. 

Wo es knapp geworden ist: Drei Treppenstufen ca. 70 - 75cm hoch ungefähr 70 -90% Steigung. Vorderrrad auf der oberen Stufe abgesetzt und den Rest vom Bike nachgezogen ---> da kam es gerade so zu einem kleinen Pedalaufsetzer. Nichts wirklich wildes...

wenn man es weiß gibt man eh drauf acht.


----------



## Deleted138492 (27. September 2009)

Wäre es auch möglich, dass einer der Besitzer die Distanz des Kettenblatts und der Pedale in der tiefsten Stellung zum Boden misst? Das wäre sehr nett .

Und Bilder müssen her! Wenn morgen keine Versandbestätigung im Postfach liegt, flippe ich aus! Ich packs nimmer...


----------



## funbiker9 (27. September 2009)

bin unterwegs...mit Maßstab...


----------



## funbiker9 (27. September 2009)

Kettenblatt unterster Zahn zum Boden ---> 25,3 evtl. auch 25,4 cm 
und Kurbelende ( liegt knapp tiefer als das Pedal ) ---> 15,3 cm


----------



## Deleted138492 (27. September 2009)

Vielen Dank . Das ist doch schon wesentlich höher als bei meinem Spezi! Da habe ich vielleicht 10cm Spielraum bis zum Boden, wenn überhaupt!

So, nachgemessen! Pedale/Boden: 12cm; Zahnkranz/Boden: 22.5cm; Tretlager/Boden: 32cm; wenn ich draufsitze natürlich bedeutend weniger!

Es kann nur noch nach oben gehen .


----------



## funbiker9 (27. September 2009)

Hier noch ein Bild mit Uncle Demo & Uncle Big Hit







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Deleted138492 (27. September 2009)

Schicke Dinger . Weisse Wände sind bei schmutzigen Bikes aber eher kontraproduktiv ^^.


----------



## funbiker9 (27. September 2009)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Schicke Dinger . Weisse Wände sind bei schmutzigen Bikes aber eher kontraproduktiv ^^.



Ja schon...ist der Heizungskeller...der muß jetzt auch als Fahrradraum her halten. Bekomme langsam Platznot...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (27. September 2009)

Schmeiss den Heizkessel raus, dann passt noch ein 4. Rad rein .


----------



## funbiker9 (27. September 2009)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Schmeiss den Heizkessel raus, dann passt noch ein 4. Rad rein .



 gute Idee


----------



## Deleted138492 (27. September 2009)

Wie lange hat DHL eigentlich bei euch gebraucht, also ab Erhalt der Versandbestätigung? Bei tuneman hats ja nur einen Tag gedauert, wie wars bei den anderen?


----------



## -MIK- (27. September 2009)

Habs in Bocholt abgeholt...


----------



## Deleted138492 (27. September 2009)

Ja Herrgott, das zählt nicht . Da lohnt es sich doch mehr zu warten als 800km nur wegen dem Rad rumzugurken.


----------



## funbiker9 (27. September 2009)

Nachdem Tag der Versandbestätigung war es auch schon da. Also 1 Tag.


----------



## Deleted138492 (27. September 2009)

Das lässt ja hoffen . Vielleicht stehts schon am Dienstag hier, das wär zu schön .


----------



## funbiker9 (27. September 2009)

Hast du schon eine Versandbestätigung bekommen?

Du scheinst dich ja so richtig auf das Rädchen zu freuen. Hoffe wir sehen dann auch ein paar Bilder von dem Teil hier im Forum...


----------



## Deleted138492 (27. September 2009)

Leider nicht, ich hoffe auf Benachrichtigung am Montag. Und nein, ich kanns nicht erwarten endlich damit losfahren zu können .

Wie ein kleiner Bucksensche1sserle vor Weihnachten, so fühl ich mich .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (27. September 2009)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Leider nicht, ich hoffe auf Benachrichtigung am Montag. Und nein, ich kanns nicht erwarten endlich damit losfahren zu können .
> 
> Wie ein kleiner Bucksensche1sserle vor Weihnachten, so fühl ich mich .



 das kenn ich. Bin auch immer ganz nervös, wenn ein neues Bike ansteht. 

Ich drück dir mal die Daumen, daß morgen deine Versandbestätigung kommt.


----------



## Deleted138492 (27. September 2009)

Dankeschön . Ich hoffe, das klappt auch so wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe.


----------



## -MIK- (28. September 2009)

LOL und ich dachte ich sei der Einzige, der sich so fühlt...  Als ich damals meinen Bullen in Bocholt geholt habe, sind für mich "nur" 120km einfache Strecke, konnte ich die Nacht kaum pennen. 

Ich wünsch Dir am Tag der Lieferung und danach bestes Bikerwetter, damit Du direkt Gas geben kannst...


----------



## [email protected] (28. September 2009)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Kettenblatt unterster Zahn zum Boden ---> 25,3 evtl. auch 25,4 cm
> und Kurbelende ( liegt knapp tiefer als das Pedal ) ---> 15,3 cm



Hier muss man aber drauf achten das man das Ganze am besten misst wenn man drauf sitzt, bzw messen läßt.

Mir it gestern Abend auch auf meiner Tour aufgefallen, das das Tretlager recht tief sitzt. Besonders wenn man 30%-40% Sag fährt, das setzt dann das Pedal wenn man es nicht hochnimme schon schnell mal auf.

Aber das Fahrwerk macht echt Spaß. Die Absenkung der Talas ist auch ne Wucht, 2 Klicks am Rädchen drehen und schon ist die Gabel auf 100mm runter.

Ich weiß ich weiß die Bilder... heute kommen sie ganz bestimmt. Dafür dann auch gleich noch von einem cayenne red/weißen Jabba Wood.


----------



## funbiker9 (28. September 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Hier muss man aber drauf achten das man das Ganze am besten misst wenn man drauf sitzt, bzw messen läßt.
> 
> Mir it gestern Abend auch auf meiner Tour aufgefallen, das das Tretlager recht tief sitzt. Besonders wenn man 30%-40% Sag fährt, das setzt dann das Pedal wenn man es nicht hochnimme schon schnell mal auf.
> 
> ...




Da haste recht. Also die Maßangaben waren natürlich brutto.


----------



## herkulars (28. September 2009)

Meins ist auf dem Weg! Kann mir mal einer verraten, wie ich die nächsten 24 Stunden durchstehen soll??  Das geht ja mal garnicht. Die können einem doch nicht sagen, dass sie einem das Bike jetzt geschickt haben. Da dreht man doch durch! Einfach schicken, ist doch umso schöner wenn das Paket plötzlich vor einem steht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seven-secrets (28. September 2009)

herkulars schrieb:


> Meins ist auf dem Weg! Kann mir mal einer verraten, wie ich die nächsten 24 Stunden durchstehen soll??  Das geht ja mal garnicht. Die können einem doch nicht sagen, dass sie einem das Bike jetzt geschickt haben. Da dreht man doch durch! Einfach schicken, ist doch umso schöner wenn das Paket plötzlich vor einem steht.



Das kann allerübelst ausgehen!

Folgendes Szenarion:

Der Packetdienst klingelt, Du, Deine Freundin/Frau, Deine Eltern/Großeltern, Nachbarn, alle nicht zuhause. Dann, um 16:45 Uhr findest Du nach der Arbeit einen Zettel vom freundlichen DHL-Mitarbeiter in Deinem Briefkasten: "Leider haben wir Sie heute nicht angetroffen..."  Dein Fahrrad steht also in irgendeinem Lagerschuppen und Du sitzt vor diesem beschi.... Zettel auf dem steht, dass Du besser die ganze Woche hättest Urlaub nehmen sollen und das Haus auf gar keinen Fall auch nur zum Füßevertreten vor der Haustüre hättest verlassen dürfen. Du glaubst, die kommende Nacht wird die grauenvollste Deines Lebens sein! In dem Moment fällt Dir ein, dass auch Morgen niemand zuhause sein wird und der DHL-Mann wieder...


----------



## -MIK- (28. September 2009)

LOL, grüß Dich Seven. Jetzt verunsicher den Guten doch nicht so. Sollte aber Dein geschildeter Fall eintreten, hilft nur noch das hier:







In der Reihenfolge, Inhalt natürlich je nach Geschmack....


----------



## clk2106 (28. September 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Mir it gestern Abend auch auf meiner Tour aufgefallen, das das Tretlager recht tief sitzt. Besonders wenn man 30%-40% Sag fährt, das setzt dann das Pedal wenn man es nicht hochnimme schon schnell mal auf.



hast den sag nochmal ein wenig erhöht? wie schauts nun aus mit dem heck? lass mal ein paar infos raus...

also ich freu mich schon auf ein tieferes tretlager... is bergab ja doch lustiger, grad in den kurven! 
und an den downhillbikes hast ja doch sogar tw noch weniger tretlagerhöhe, bei absolut gesehn wesentlich mehr sag... das muss schon passen so!


----------



## -MIK- (28. September 2009)

Wegen dem TL macht Euch mal keine Sorgen, des passt scho. Zur Not kommt n Rockring drauf und fettich is.


----------



## Deleted138492 (28. September 2009)

AAAAAAAH SCHWARZ IST NICHT MEHR LIEFERBAR!!!!! :kotz:

Mann, da freut man sich auf eine Versandbenachrichtigung, fragt nach dem aktuellen Stand und was kommt? Schwarz ist aus, das Rad nicht in der Produktion gewesen. Teile wie Gabel, Dämpfer und Kurbel können sie nicht wechseln. Reinfall...


----------



## herkulars (28. September 2009)

@seven-secrets: Is klar, deswegen habe ich vorgesorgt und lasse mir das Rad in die Firma liefern. Selbst wenn ich gerade nicht selbst vor Ort bin, habe ich Kollegen, denen ich vertraue.

@MIK: Gut, dass der Inhalt konfigurierbar ist! Kölsch geht ja mal garnicht. Da könnte ich ja gleich Limo trinken.  Jetzt aber genug OT.


----------



## funbiker9 (28. September 2009)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> AAAAAAAH SCHWARZ IST NICHT MEHR LIEFERBAR!!!!! :kotz:
> 
> Mann, da freut man sich auf eine Versandbenachrichtigung, fragt nach dem aktuellen Stand und was kommt? Schwarz ist aus, das Rad nicht in der Produktion gewesen. Teile wie Gabel, Dämpfer und Kurbel können sie nicht wechseln. Reinfall...



OH Mist...das ist verdammt ärgerlich 

Hast du dich für ein anderes entschieden????


----------



## Deleted138492 (28. September 2009)

Für das Petrol Green halt. Ich will nur, dass das Ding endlich ankommt.


----------



## funbiker9 (28. September 2009)

Wird dann zumindest die Montage vorgezogen oder dauert es wieder 3 Wochen?


----------



## Deleted138492 (28. September 2009)

Keine Ahnung, mir wurde gesagt dass es schnell vonstatten gehen würde. Mal schauen, wanns denn endlich eintreffen wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (28. September 2009)

Wenns dann zumindest schnell geht, ist es ja noch zu verkraften...tortzdem nicht optimal.


----------



## Deleted138492 (28. September 2009)

Trotzdem geht mir das ungeheuer auf den Sack . Der nette Typ vom Service kann ja nix dafür, aber sauer bin ich doch extrem.

Und noch ungeduldiger!


----------



## clk2106 (28. September 2009)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> AAAAAAAH SCHWARZ IST NICHT MEHR LIEFERBAR!!!!! :kotz:
> 
> Mann, da freut man sich auf eine Versandbenachrichtigung, fragt nach dem aktuellen Stand und was kommt? Schwarz ist aus, das Rad nicht in der Produktion gewesen. Teile wie Gabel, Dämpfer und Kurbel können sie nicht wechseln. Reinfall...



ah, stop:
du hast ein schwarzes bestellt, hattest die zusage für das rad und nun heissts, es gibt keins mehr?? ned dein ernst, oder? 

würd heissen, eine auftragsbestätigung ist wertlos?? 

krieg SOFORT die krise...
muss ich jetzt hoffen, dass sie sich beim L rahmen nicht verzählt haben??


----------



## Deleted138492 (28. September 2009)

Jau, Auftragsbestätigung, Mail mit der Benachrichtigung, dass das Rad nun in der Produtkion sei und dann DAS! Auf den Schock muss ich den Wheelie üben gehen und hoffe, dass ich nicht frustriert wiederkomme...


----------



## clk2106 (28. September 2009)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Jau, Auftragsbestätigung, Mail mit der Benachrichtigung, dass das Rad nun in der Produtkion sei und dann DAS! Auf den Schock muss ich den Wheelie üben gehen und hoffe, dass ich nicht frustriert wiederkomme...



na was is denn da verkehrt?
geh mal davon aus, dass die räder allokiert sind, also sollt so was nicht passieren!?!?
was hast du bestellt ghabt?? größe und ausstattung?


----------



## Deleted138492 (28. September 2009)

Uncle Jimbo 6 in schwarz und M.

Ausserdem: Wenn man gescheite Logistik betreibt, braucht man Kunden nicht nach einer Woche zu enttäuschen und sagen, dass die Farbe nicht mehr auf Lager ist, sondern kann sie in weiser Voraussicht bereits bei der Bestellung darüber informieren!


----------



## clk2106 (28. September 2009)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Uncle Jimbo 6 in schwarz und M.
> 
> Ausserdem: Wenn man gescheite Logistik betreibt, braucht man Kunden nicht nach einer Woche zu enttäuschen und sagen, dass die Farbe nicht mehr auf Lager ist, sondern kann sie in weiser Voraussicht bereits bei der Bestellung darüber informieren!



da muss irgendwas brutal schiefgegangen sein bei dir. hab grad in panischer angst den vertrieb kontaktiert, die haben mir die rahmenreservierung bestätigt. 

trotzdem bleibt ob deiner aussage ein kleines fragezeichen... wann wirds endlich mitte/ende oktober??


----------



## Deleted138492 (28. September 2009)

Du hast doch aber einen L Rahmen, oder nicht? Wenn du ein M hast, mach ich da mal etwas Terror...


----------



## [email protected] (28. September 2009)

So nun ein Paar Bilder für die Wartenden... Ein paar von den Saint Teilen, einmal mit Talas auf 100mm einmal auf 160mm. Man sieht deutlich wie die Geo tourentauglicher wird... aber schaut einfach selbst..

Alles nicht mehr sauber, aber das Bike wird eben benutzt 

Werde die Bilder noch kommentieren, aber nu muss ich erstmal einkaufen... Jabba Wood kommt wohl doch erst morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (28. September 2009)

Verdammt, so schön . Und ich muss mich mit Petrol Green begnügen...


----------



## stevenscrosser (28. September 2009)

Hast du nochmal angerufen?


----------



## Deleted138492 (28. September 2009)

Nee, ich dachte das bringt auch nicht mehr als per Email. Ausserdem ists jetzt 6 Uhr, da sind alle Vöglein ausgeflogen. Ich habe aber nachgefragt, warum mir nicht schon früher bescheid gegeben wurde und erhalte wohl morgen eine Antwort.


----------



## stevenscrosser (28. September 2009)

Bin ich mal gespannt. Wirklich schade - tut mir leid für dich. Aber das Petrol Green wird dir bestimmt auch gefallen 

@[email protected]: Der Sattel ist fast zu Porno *Shiny Black* ^_^


----------



## svenson77 (28. September 2009)

stevenscrosser schrieb:


> Welches Dr.Z wirds denn bei dir und für welche Farbe hast du dich entschieden?


Hab das Dr. Z 6 mit ein paar kleinen Änderungen bestellt. Hoffentlich ist das noch in schwarz lieferbar. Glaub, da bekomm ich die Krise wenn man mir trotz Auftragsbestätigung dann sagt, dass schwarz leider nicht mehr lieferbar ist.


----------



## Deleted138492 (28. September 2009)

Ha, was denkst du was ich getan habe . Und das mitten in der letzten Schulstunde. Gut, dass der Lehrer nix mitbekam...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ka1saa (28. September 2009)

schicke bilder, [email protected]! 
nach längerem hin und her (votec v.sx oder uncle jimbo, welches jimbo etcpp.) werd ich die woche wohl auch noch zuschlagen und ein jimbo bestellen, allerdings mit fat alberts .
kann man da eigentlich einfach ne größere bremsscheibe für hinten bestellen (telefonisch)? hab das bei irgendwem gelesen... glaub zwar nicht, dass ichs brauch, aber würd mich mal interessieren. und momentan siehts farbmäßig nach petrol green/white aus, die goldene schrift beim schwarzen ist für mich ein bischen zu viel , aber anodisiert ist natürlich ne feine sache...


----------



## -MIK- (28. September 2009)

herkulars schrieb:


> @seven-secrets: Is klar, deswegen habe ich vorgesorgt und lasse mir das Rad in die Firma liefern. Selbst wenn ich gerade nicht selbst vor Ort bin, habe ich Kollegen, denen ich vertraue.
> 
> @MIK: Gut, dass der Inhalt konfigurierbar ist! Kölsch geht ja mal garnicht. Da könnte ich ja gleich Limo trinken.  Jetzt aber genug OT.



ROFL, nicht schlecht Herr Specht... Okay, was wär denn bei Dir in den Fässern.... 

@Müs Lee:

Hey, das Petrol Green mit der weißen Fox ist der Hammer. Glaub mir, Du wirst die Wahl nicht bereuen. Ich hatte im Netz auch das Schwarz im Hinterkopf, als ich dann aber vor dem weißen Bike mit den Petrol Green Applikationen stand, war der Drops gelutscht. Die Farbe rockt. 

Allerdings ist mir das, was Dir passiert ist bekannt bei Rose. Hatte meinen Jimbo mit Shimano Rapid Fire und Shadow Schaltwerk bestellt. Während den Testwochen mit dem Testbike von Rose (war Sram X9 Schaltwerk und Trigger dran) habe ich die Konfiguration telefonisch und schriftlich geändert. Als dann nach drei Wochen die Fertigstellungsemail eintraf, sagte man mir es sei dennoch Shimano dran. Umbaut ginge nicht so einfach weil andere Züge usw. Alternativen: Entweder mit Shimano kaufen oder noch mal drei Wochen warten.

Da ich biken wollte, hab ichs mit Shimano bestellt. Im Nachhinein bereue ich es zwar aber nun ja, so isset halt.


----------



## Deleted138492 (28. September 2009)

Ja, es sieht gut aus, aber ich wollte eben ein schwarz anodisiertes Rad, bei dem die Farbe mehr aushält und länger gut aussieht als ein lackierter Rahmen. Ich bin froh, wenn das Ding überhaupt mal vor mir steht.


----------



## [email protected] (28. September 2009)

ka1saa schrieb:


> schicke bilder, [email protected]!
> nach längerem hin und her (votec v.sx oder uncle jimbo, welches jimbo etcpp.) werd ich die woche wohl auch noch zuschlagen und ein jimbo bestellen, allerdings mit fat alberts .
> kann man da eigentlich einfach ne größere bremsscheibe für hinten bestellen (telefonisch)? hab das bei irgendwem gelesen... glaub zwar nicht, dass ichs brauch, aber würd mich mal interessieren. und momentan siehts farbmäßig nach petrol green/white aus, die goldene schrift beim schwarzen ist für mich ein bischen zu viel , aber anodisiert ist natürlich ne feine sache...



Hi, genau zwischen diesen beiden habe ich mich auch entschieden... lagen beide gleich auf bis zum SSV von Rose da wars dann klar... 

Die Bremsscheibe hinten zu ändern ist ein Klacks, das machen die Jungs von Rose umgehend. Wie du bei mir siehst ändern die alles was du willst...

@ alle mit Rose Bike (ich weiß wie fies  )
Sind eure Bikes auch per Express geliefert worden?


----------



## Deleted138492 (28. September 2009)

Das von Funkbiker9 war nach einem Tag dort, also würde ich das mal bejahen.

@MIK: Könntest du noch ein paar Fotos von deinem Schmuckstück hochladen? Die Farbe gefällt mir mehr und mehr, nur die längere Wartezeit ärgert mich immer noch.


----------



## clk2106 (28. September 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> So nun ein Paar Bilder für die Wartenden... Ein paar von den Saint Teilen, einmal mit Talas auf 100mm einmal auf 160mm. Man sieht deutlich wie die Geo tourentauglicher wird... aber schaut einfach selbst..



wasn das für ein spacerturm?? 

saint is einfach nur edel!!


----------



## -MIK- (28. September 2009)

Klar, kann ich machen, muss nur auf meinem anderen PC suchen, dauert etwas....


----------



## stevenscrosser (28. September 2009)

> Hi, genau zwischen diesen beiden habe ich mich auch entschieden... lagen beide gleich auf bis zum SSV von Rose da wars dann klar...



Bei mir das gleiche in grün  - Aber ich bereue es definitiv nicht *gg*


----------



## Bueck (28. September 2009)

...mein Jimbo6 stand um 17 Uhr *vor *dem Haus da niemand zuhause war. Gut das es nur ein ganz kleines Dorf ist und dort nix geklaut wird. Aber ist schon ganz schön dreist von DHL ein 2300 euro Bike einfach an der Strasse vors Haus zu stellen. 
Zudem war die Verpackung beschädigt (kl. Macke am Gabelholm) ... somit nix mit Postbote und Reklamation... mal schauen was Rose da meint.
... jedenfalls am Telefon nette Leute... weiter so... 
PS: Prospektgewicht ist eine Sache ... reales Gewicht die Wirklichkeit (Gr. L mit Pedale = 15kg.)


----------



## funbiker9 (29. September 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Hi, genau zwischen diesen beiden habe ich mich auch entschieden... lagen beide gleich auf bis zum SSV von Rose da wars dann klar...
> 
> Die Bremsscheibe hinten zu ändern ist ein Klacks, das machen die Jungs von Rose umgehend. Wie du bei mir siehst ändern die alles was du willst...
> 
> ...



Meins ist auch als Express geliefert worden...war auch verwundert, aber eher positiv 

Schönes Jimbo hast Du da [email protected]  langsam steigt die Zahl der Uncle Jimbo Fahrer hier.

@Müs Lee deins kommt auch noch...
Trotzdem nach einer Auftragsbestätigung darf / sollte so etwas nicht passieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herkulars (29. September 2009)

> Okay, was wär denn bei Dir in den Fässern



Pils. Oder Whiskey.

Gerade klingelte der Postbote. Ach was, die PostbotEN! Die mussten das Paket zu zweit durch Treppenhaus ziehen, weil's nicht in den Fahrstuhl passte. 

Uncle Jimbo 4 XL Black  Yes!!


----------



## seven-secrets (29. September 2009)

herkulars schrieb:


> Pils. Oder Whiskey.
> 
> Gerade klingelte der Postbote. Ach was, die PostbotEN! Die mussten das Paket zu zweit durch Treppenhaus ziehen, weil's nicht in den Fahrstuhl passte.
> 
> Uncle Jimbo 4 XL Black  Yes!!



Zwei Boten für ein bike? Wie willst Du das dann mal alleine im Gelände beweltigen? 

Viel Spass damit, keine Stürze und immer ausreichend Luft um die Felgen.


----------



## clk2106 (29. September 2009)

Bueck schrieb:


> PS: Prospektgewicht ist eine Sache ... reales Gewicht die Wirklichkeit (Gr. L mit Pedale = 15kg.)



puh, da is ja ne gewaltige streuung drin, von leichter als angegeben bis 1,5kg drüber??


----------



## herkulars (29. September 2009)

Nachher schmeiße ich meins mal auf die Waage. Da bin ich echt gespannt, größer geht ja schließlich nicht. Und schwerer nurnoch als 2er mit der Stahlfeder.



> Zwei Boten für ein bike? Wie willst Du das dann mal alleine im Gelände beweltigen?



Das frage ich mich auch. Spaß beiseite, der Karton ist über zwei Meter lang und mindestens einsfuffzig hoch. Versuch den mal alleine eine Treppe hochzutragen.



> Viel Spass damit, keine Stürze und immer ausreichend Luft um die Felgen.



Danke!


----------



## funbiker9 (29. September 2009)

herkulars schrieb:


> Pils. Oder Whiskey.
> 
> Gerade klingelte der Postbote. Ach was, die PostbotEN! Die mussten das Paket zu zweit durch Treppenhaus ziehen, weil's nicht in den Fahrstuhl passte.
> 
> Uncle Jimbo 4 XL Black  Yes!!



...und wieder einer mehr  

Mich würde interessieren wie die 2 - Step Lyrik funktioniert? Berichte mal...


----------



## clk2106 (29. September 2009)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Mich würde interessieren wie die 2 - Step Lyrik funktioniert? Berichte mal...



soferns keine 2010er ist:
unbedingt durchschläge vermeiden... sonst is sie bald beim service!!


----------



## Deleted138492 (29. September 2009)

Mann, alle bekommen schon ihr Bike und ich kann immer noch warten . Anscheinend führte ein Logistikfehler zu dem Desaster...

Trotzdem Glückwunsch an alle, die es schon erhalten haben und eine crashfreie Fahrt!

btw:WLAN im Klassenraum ist klasse .


----------



## funbiker9 (29. September 2009)

Hatte mir das 4er Jimbo auch angeschaut...aber mit der 2-Step....das wollte ich mir nicht antun. Vielleicht hat herkulars ja Glück und seine funktioniert.

Wäre dann wohl 1 von 1000  ( sorry für die Ironie  )


----------



## -MIK- (29. September 2009)

clk2106 schrieb:


> soferns keine 2010er ist:
> unbedingt durchschläge vermeiden... sonst is sie bald beim service!!



Najoah, 2 Jahre Garantie, 3 mal gleiche Defekt = Wandlung, von daher, Feuer frei...  Rose muss das Ding ja dann bei Paul Lange reklamieren, die können ja nix dafür wenns nicht hält.

Aber jetzt mal nicht den Teufel an die Wand schmeißen, erst mal viel Spass mit dem Hobel und lass rocken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clk2106 (29. September 2009)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Najoah, 2 Jahre Garantie, 3 mal gleiche Defekt = Wandlung, von daher, Feuer frei...  Rose muss das Ding ja dann bei Paul Lange reklamieren, die können ja nix dafür wenns nicht hält.



heisst uturn 

na, sag auch mal, muss ja ned sein, grad wenn man schaut, dass genug luft drin is...


----------



## herkulars (29. September 2009)

Ja, ich hab auch die vielen negativen Berichte über die 2Step gelesen. Es gab aber auch genug, die damit zufrieden waren/sind. Ich bin gespannt was letztendlich passiert. Von der Handhabung her isse erste Sahne. Vierteldrehung rechts: 115mm. Vierteldrehung links: 160mm. Ist immerhin ne Vierteldrehung weniger als bei der Fox.


----------



## clk2106 (29. September 2009)

herkulars schrieb:


> Ja, ich hab auch die vielen negativen Berichte über die 2Step gelesen. Es gab aber auch genug, die damit zufrieden waren/sind. Ich bin gespannt was letztendlich passiert. Von der Handhabung her isse erste Sahne. Vierteldrehung rechts: 115mm. Vierteldrehung links: 160mm. Ist immerhin ne Vierteldrehung weniger als bei der Fox.



wird schon klappen! 
poste gleich mal ein pic von deinem bike...


----------



## Nachor (29. September 2009)

....  SO gehör jetzt offiziell auch zu den Jimbo Jüngern. Mein altes (Red Bull /Rose) ist schon weg. Jetzt heissts warten aufs neue Jimbo L in schwarz


----------



## herkulars (29. September 2009)

> poste gleich mal ein pic von deinem bike...


Das wird heute nichts mehr. Hier regnet es grade wie sau und drinnen hab ich keine Möglichkeit für schöne Fotos.
Aber stell es Dir vor wie das eine Seite vorher in größer und mit ner 2Step. 

Aber Gewicht gibt's, wie versprochen:

Jimbo 4 in XL Black: 14kg

Da ich allerdings nur eine billige Personenwaage besitze, schließe ich eine große Meßungenauigkeit nicht aus. Ich würde fast behaupten es geht eher Richtung 15kg.


----------



## Deleted138492 (29. September 2009)

Buchhaltung für Anfänger:

Haben:
Pedale
Steinschlagschutzfolie von Hein Gericke
unbändige Lust am Fahren
Fahrer
Geld

Soll:
Rad


Finde den Fehler!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stevenscrosser (29. September 2009)

Das Fahrrad einfach vor der Tür abzustellen ist wirklich dreist - das dürfen die normalerweise unter keinen Umständen, es sei denn, ihr habt einen sogenannten 'Garagenvertrag' vereinbart, bei dem Pakete an einem sicheren Ort auf dem Grundstück bei Abwesenheit hinterlegt werden können. So wie du das schreibtst, ist dies aber anscheinend nicht der Fall. 
Halte uns mal auf dem Laufendem.

So nun zu mir 

Habe heute morgen eine E-Mail aus Bike Town erhalten, das Uncle Jimbo sich heute auf den Weg zu mir gemacht hat. Ich hoffe er nimmt den Nachtzug, damit ich ihn morgen früh pünktlich zum Frühstück begrüßen darf 

Ich hört morgen wieder von mir 

@ Müs Lee: Konnte man dir jetzt denn schon einen Ersatzliefertermin nennen?


----------



## Deleted138492 (30. September 2009)

Nee,bis jetzt nicht. Da werde ich mal nachfragen.


----------



## stevenscrosser (30. September 2009)

Satz mit X, das war wohl nichts...

Habe gestern früh die Mail bekommen, dass das Bike versandt wurde. Unter dem Link zur Sendungsverfolgung, den ich in der Mail find ist bis jetzt kein Lieferstauts aufgeführt. Und wenn ich die Sendungsnummer normal über DHL eingebe, kommt nur

Status:	 Elektronische Sendungsdaten liegen vor
Status von:	29.09.09 00:00
Nächster Schritt:	Das Paket wird beim Eintreffen im Paketzentrum gescannt.

Bis jetzt scheint da nach dem Status nach zu urteilen noch nicht mal etwas unterwegs zu sein *grml*


----------



## euer (30. September 2009)

Bei DHL ist das System nicht immer ganz sooo schnell. 
Bei meiner letzten Bestellung mit Tracking wurden Schritte da teilweise mit ein paar Stunden Verspätung eingetragen.

Wie lange musstet ihr eigentlich nach der Bestellung warten, bis das Rad montiert wird? Hab keine Lust mehr zu warten  und das alte ist schon ausgeschlachtet (hatte einen Rahmenbruch).


----------



## herkulars (30. September 2009)

Doch, keine Angst. Der Paketdienst holt das Paket ab und scannt den Paketschein. Jetzt liegt ein Auftrag vor. Da aber noch viel mehr Pakete abgeholt werden müssen und der Status erst bei Ankunft in der Zentrale gesetzt wird, dauert das halt ne Weile.
Ich habe am Montag Vormittag die Versandbestätigung erhalten und um 18h war noch immer kein Status zu sehen. Trotzdem war das Rad gestern bei mir. Es besteht also noch Hoffnung.


----------



## stevenscrosser (30. September 2009)

Jep, aber bei dir war das Rad wenigstens am nächsten Tag da ^_^ 
Naja - jetzt werde ich den hoffentlich nur einen Tag auch noch warten können und es vllt. morgen in Empfang nehmen.


----------



## Nachor (30. September 2009)

Durch die ganzen Beiträge hier habe ich auch nochmal bei Rose nachgefragt: Mein Jimbo ist in schwarz lieferbar und wird am 15.10 montiert ,,, grrr. Bis dahin ist also joggen als Ausgleich angesagt, ausser am WE gibts nochmal gutes Wetter fürs Rennrad.


----------



## ka1saa (30. September 2009)

So, es ist vollbracht: das Uncle Jimbo 8 (oh oh oh, warum hats mir das nur so angetan xD, diese verflucht schicken Crossmax SX) ist bestellt! Schön in Petrol Green/Pearl White, Rahmengröße L, mit Fat Alberts drauf, sonst keine nennenswerten Änderungen.
Liefertermin wurde mit "könnte in 2 Wochen da sein" vom freundlichen Mitarbeiter angegeben, zu dem ich auch ohne Warteschleife direkt durchgekommen bin. Hab noch wenige 100 Fragen zum Bike und den Teilen abgegrast, alles kein Problem *lol*. Jetzt heißts nur noch warten, in 2 Wochen wäre perfekt, da hätt ich sogar Zeit, den Hobel in Empfang zu nehmen und gleich mal durch den Wald zu scheuchen !

Ach ja, Rahmen in M und S sind jetzt wohl aus, nur so am Rande, L wird langsam knapp.


----------



## Deleted138492 (30. September 2009)

WUUUHUUUU!!! Es ist FERTIG!!!







Irgendwie ist die Gabel zwar schwarz, aber das ist mir jetzt egal! Anfang nächster woche ist es da!!!


----------



## ka1saa (30. September 2009)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> WUUUHUUUU!!! Es ist FERTIG!!!


na das ging ja dann doch recht fix  glückwunsch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (30. September 2009)

Jo, ich habe mich auch etwas gewundert . Bin sehr froh darüber und hoffe, dass DHL nicht zu lange braucht und dass zum Lieferzeitpunkt auch jemand da ist, der es in Empfang nehmen kann .

btw: Irgendwie finde ich, dass die VR-Scheibe wie eine 180er aussieht, oder ist das eine optische Täuschung bedingt durch die Schräglage?


----------



## clk2106 (30. September 2009)

ka1saa schrieb:


> So, es ist vollbracht: das Uncle Jimbo 8 (oh oh oh, warum hats mir das nur so angetan xD, diese verflucht schicken Crossmax SX) ist bestellt! Schön in Petrol Green/Pearl White, Rahmengröße L, mit Fat Alberts drauf, sonst keine nennenswerten Änderungen.
> Liefertermin wurde mit "könnte in 2 Wochen da sein" vom freundlichen Mitarbeiter angegeben, zu dem ich auch ohne Warteschleife direkt durchgekommen bin. Hab noch wenige 100 Fragen zum Bike und den Teilen abgegrast, alles kein Problem *lol*. Jetzt heißts nur noch warten, in 2 Wochen wäre perfekt, da hätt ich sogar Zeit, den Hobel in Empfang zu nehmen und gleich mal durch den Wald zu scheuchen !
> 
> Ach ja, Rahmen in M und S sind jetzt wohl aus, nur so am Rande, L wird langsam knapp.



pffff... würde heissen, nach mir bestellt, vor mir geliefert??
mein 8er in schwarz und L kommt vorauss. kw43!! 

zu mir meinte ein verkäufer vorgestern, in L sind noch einige da...


----------



## Logic (30. September 2009)

die schwarze gabel passt aber auch gut.

die scheibe sieht wirklich wie eine 180er aus.

wirklich ein schickes teil, nur die kurbelgarnitur gefällt mir nicht so richtig .

hast du das foto von rose bekommen?


----------



## funbiker9 (30. September 2009)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Jo, ich habe mich auch etwas gewundert . Bin sehr froh darüber und hoffe, dass DHL nicht zu lange braucht und dass zum Lieferzeitpunkt auch jemand da ist, der es in Empfang nehmen kann .
> 
> btw: Irgendwie finde ich, dass die VR-Scheibe wie eine 180er aussieht, oder ist das eine optische Täuschung bedingt durch die Schräglage?



 ENDLICH 

Toller Service wenn Rose dir sogar ein Bild schickt. Finde die schwarze Fox aber optisch ganz fein...


----------



## ka1saa (30. September 2009)

clk2106 schrieb:


> pffff... würde heissen, nach mir bestellt, vor mir geliefert??
> mein 8er in schwarz und L kommt vorauss. kw43!!
> 
> zu mir meinte ein verkäufer vorgestern, in L sind noch einige da...


naja ist die frage, wanns wirklich kommt, war eine "könnte vielleicht" aussage vom verkäufer .

und zu mir hat er gemeint, L gibts schon noch, aber auch nicht mehr so viele. vielleicht wollte er mich unter druck setzen , dabei wollt ich doch so oder so bestellen...


----------



## clk2106 (30. September 2009)

Logic schrieb:


> die schwarze gabel passt aber auch gut.
> 
> wirklich ein schickes teil, nur die kurbelgarnitur gefällt mir nicht so richtig .
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted138492 (30. September 2009)

Ja, das Bild kam von Rose als Appetithäppchen , mitsamt einer Entschuldigung (sehr anständig übrigens, der Service war immer top und superschnell).

Eine weisse Fox hätte meiner Meinung nach zwar besser gepasst (geil wäre auch in Petrol Green gewesen ), aber nun ist es unterwegs und soll endlich eintreffen, da lasse ich nix mehr dran ändern . Ich hoffe bloß, dass sie wirklich eine 200er Scheibe verbaut haben :S.


----------



## clk2106 (30. September 2009)

ka1saa schrieb:


> naja ist die frage, wanns wirklich kommt, war eine "könnte vielleicht" aussage vom verkäufer .
> 
> und zu mir hat er gemeint, L gibts schon noch, aber auch nicht mehr so viele. vielleicht wollte er mich unter druck setzen , dabei wollt ich doch so oder so bestellen...



ja, man wird sehn... im endeffekt kann ichs ja nur selber nicht mehr erwarten... bei uns hats seit 2 wochen genialstes herbstwetter und ich kann mich nimmer motivieren, mit dem "alten bock" auszufahren 

hehe, jaja, diese verkäufer


----------



## Logic (30. September 2009)

wegen der bremsescheibe würde ich direkt mal anrufen.

mir wärs zwar relativ egal, weil ich auch ne 180er wohl nicht an die grenze bringe, aber du hast für 200 bezahlt und es sieht geiler aus 
<--
kannst ja mal vom aussehen her vergleichen, an meinem rad sind 180er dran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clk2106 (30. September 2009)

Logic schrieb:


> mir wärs zwar relativ egal, weil ich auch ne 180er wohl nicht an die grenze bringe, aber du hast für 200 bezahlt und es sieht geiler aus



ich hab ne 180er oro bianco mit 10kg rad und 75kg fahrergewicht schon an die thermischen limits gebracht, und das ned nur ein mal. schnelle passagen mit einigen spitzkehren, da glüht die scheibe...
meine is vorne komplett blau, also ich brauch vorne unbedingt die 200er, inzwischen ja auch 83kg kampfgewicht


----------



## Deleted138492 (30. September 2009)

Hö, war doch eine 180er . Nun wirds zurückgepfiffen und eine 200er montiert.

btw: Big Rose is watching you . Also nur positive Kritik, sonst löst sich nach dem nächsten Service das Vorderrad bei ner Abfahrt .


----------



## Logic (30. September 2009)

weiss gerade einer so ausm stehgreif ob der erste Service bei Rose kostenlos ist?


----------



## Deleted138492 (30. September 2009)

Stegreif heisst das Teil 

Soweit ich weiss, ist der 1. Service kostenlos, der Versand innerhalb der Bunzrepublik ebenfalls (womit ich die Arschkarte gezogen hätte ).


----------



## -MIK- (30. September 2009)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> btw: Big Rose is watching you . Also nur positive Kritik, sonst löst sich nach dem nächsten Service das Vorderrad bei ner Abfahrt .



Nananana, das wäre Zensur und ich glaube Rose ist Profi genug um das ab zu können... 

Vermute, dass die Gabel schwarz ist hat den Hintergrund, dass die für Dein schwarzes Bike zurück gelegt wurde und nun der Rahmen nicht mehr da ist aber die Teile. 

Da ich persönlich ne weiße Fox dran habe, würds mich ärgern, wenns Dir egal ist, viel Spass mit der Büchse....


----------



## -MIK- (30. September 2009)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiss, ist der 1. Service kostenlos, der Versand innerhalb der Bunzrepublik ebenfalls (womit ich die Arschkarte gezogen hätte ).



Wär mir neu aber der kostet doch nur 20 Takken oder nicht? Plus Teile versteht sich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (30. September 2009)

Ach, ob schwarz oder weiss, sie federt gleich gut.




Willst du tauschen? 

Zum Service: Guckst du hier.


----------



## -MIK- (30. September 2009)

Öh, nö, find weiß schöner... 

Jaja, aber da steht nur, dass über den ProService der Transport kostenfrei ist, da steht nix davon, dass die Inspektion frei ist oder hab ich jetzt Tomaten auf den Augen. 

BTW: Bei einer kostenlosen Abholung und Anlieferung an einer Wunschadresse, darf der Service auch was kosten...


----------



## Deleted138492 (30. September 2009)

Soweit ich informiert bin, ist die Erstinspektion vom Verkäufer auszuführen und kostenlos. Kann auch sein, dass ich mich irre, aber bisher habe ich nichts anderes gesehen/gehört.


----------



## tgindia (30. September 2009)

Hallo Uncle User,
möcht mir auch nächste Woche das Jimbo4 zulegen bin mir nur noch nicht bei der Größe sicher.

Bin 1,81m, Gewicht 70kg und Schrittlänge ca.86

Laut Rosekatalog Größe L und laut Hotlineberatung Größe M
(hab in vorangegangenen Posts gelesen das M schon aus sein soll - stimmt das?  )

Was meint Ihr? Möchte mit dem Bike auch längere Touren fahren!

Danke Euch schon im voraus,
Gruß Tom


----------



## stevenscrosser (30. September 2009)

Ob M wirklich aus ist, wirst du wohl nur bei der Hotline heraus bekommen . Die haben mir bei ähnlichen Maßen wie deinen auch eher zu M geraten. Sprich am besten wirklich nochmal mit einem Mitarbeiter. Mit der Bestellung musst du dich dann aber glaube ich wirklich bald ranhalten


----------



## funbiker9 (30. September 2009)

tgindia schrieb:


> Hallo Uncle User,
> möcht mir auch nächste Woche das Jimbo4 zulegen bin mir nur noch nicht bei der Größe sicher.
> 
> Bin 1,81m, Gewicht 70kg und Schrittlänge ca.86
> ...



Oh je die Rahmenfrage 

Ich bin 1,82m Schrittlänge 85cm ----> Rahmengröße M. Ich bin mit der Rahmengröße mehr als zufrieden. Würde mich wieder dafür entscheiden. Längere Touren kannst du mit beiden Größen fahren...es hängt also nur von deiner PERSÖNLICHEN Vorliebe ab.

Im allgemeinen M ist handlicher im Gelände ----> L ist laufruhiger bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten.


----------



## clk2106 (30. September 2009)

also ich würd dir M raten, vom oberrohr her is das bimbo eher lang, sattel raus und gut, dann besser handlich!!


----------



## tgindia (30. September 2009)

Danke Ihr Beiden für Eure schnellen Antworten!

Ich fahre zur Zeit ein Marathonbike, also eher ein wenig gestreckt und sportlicher. Jetzt muss (viel) mehr Federweg für verblockte Trails, Treppen usw. her und für meinen armen Nacken eine aufrechterere Sitzposition 

Seid Ihr auch mal auf einem L Bike gesessen? Macht das viel aus? 3 cm Sitzrohr und 1cm beim Oberrohr laut Angaben. Nicht dass dann im stehen das Oberrohr gleich gegen die Weichteile geht  
Hat einer vielleicht ein Bild wo einer draufsitzt?

Ist der wunderschöne (in petrol green) Eurer Erfahrung nach noch tourentauglich (z.B. AlpenX)? Hebt die Front gleich ab oder ist die Absenkung ausreichend? Bevorzuge die Lyrik (hoffe die funktioniert auch) wegen dem kulanteren Service gegenüber Fox.

Merci für Eure Meinung und Erfahrung


----------



## -MIK- (30. September 2009)

Hi tgindia,

ich bin ca. genauso groß wie Du und fahre den Bock in L. Kommt aber auf die Schritlänge und wie bereits gesagt, die Vorliebe. Wenn Du vom Marathon kommst, könnte es sein, dass Du mit dem L gut klar kommen wirst. Das Teil ist auch in L super wendig und leicht zu handeln. Es ist und bleibt ja das gleiche Bike.  Wenn die Biketown nicht zu weit weg ist, fahr mal hin, super nette Leute und Du kannst auf beiden Böcken Probe sitzen.

Berg auf drehst Du die Talas runter und los gehts. Da wären wir auch beim Punkt, auf die Kulanz gedrissen, die FOX 36 ist Gold wert. Ich will sie gegen keine Rock Shox tauschen. Eine Absenkung auf 100mm ist vollkommen ausreichend, wenn das nicht mehr reicht, musst Du halt mit Technik den Berg hochfahren.

Hoffe geholfen zu haben...


----------



## ka1saa (1. Oktober 2009)

tgindia schrieb:


> Bevorzuge die Lyrik (hoffe die funktioniert auch) wegen dem kulanteren Service gegenüber Fox.


der service geht auch bei gabel/dämpfer zunächst mal über rose (und damit über den kostenlosen abhol-/bringdienst). wie die das dann handhaben... nunja, mal schauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tgindia (1. Oktober 2009)

ka1saa schrieb:


> der service geht auch bei gabel/dämpfer zunächst mal über rose (und damit über den kostenlosen abhol-/bringdienst). wie die das dann handhaben... nunja, mal schauen.



Der Fox muss jedes Jahr oder im KM-Turnus gewartet werden sonst verliert er die Garantie. Rose schickt den auch zu Toxoholix ein und zu verschenken haben die auch nichts. RockShox ist da nicht so pingelig (selber Service durchführen kein Problem-erlaubt) und Magura ist überaus kulant. Bauen meiner Erfahrung aber leider nicht die TopDämpfer.

Sei's drum. Viel interessanter ist für mich was für Bikegrößen die anderen fahren (im Bezug auf Größe und Schritthöhe). 

Tendiere wohl zu L . Da sollten hoffentlich noch ein paar auf Lager sein, so dass ich vielleicht noch den Verleihservice in Anspruch nehmen kann um es zu testen 

Was wiegt denn das Rad in L ?


----------



## funbiker9 (1. Oktober 2009)

Fox und toller Service..... Da habe ich schon Geschichten gehört...die sind nicht so toll.


----------



## -MIK- (1. Oktober 2009)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Fox und toller Service..... Da habe ich schon Geschichten gehört...die sind nicht so toll.



Die kann ich Dir auch von Avid und damit von Rock Shox und damit von SRAM erzählen...  Wenn man lang genug sucht, findet man von jedem Hersteller solche Geschichten.


----------



## funbiker9 (1. Oktober 2009)

Das ist wohl wahr, aber Fox ist was Wartungsintervalle & Garantie angeht nicht sonderlich kulant. Habe sogar schon von Fällen gehört, bei denen die Gabel nur noch zerlegt an den Kunden zurück geschickt wurde, weil der ein Teil nicht tauschen lassen wollte. Selbst mein Händler meinte, daß Fox etwas kompliziert SEIN KANN.


----------



## [email protected] (1. Oktober 2009)

Zu der Rahmengröße würde ich dir auch eher zu M raten, aber es ist eben auch Geschmackssache.

Ich bin 171 und habe eine riesige Schrittlänge von 78,5 und ich bin wirklich glücklich das ich S genommen habe. Lag auch genau an der Grenze zwischen S und M.

Lies dir mal den Bericht vom Frakture Magazin durch... da werden auch 1-2 Worte über dir Größe verloren.

http://www.roseversand.de/output/download.aspx?vid=75672

Aber schlag noch zu, das Bike ist wirklich klasse, so viel ausgewogener als mein Torque wirklich unglaublich...

Wobei ich immer noch nicht dazu gekommen bin es mal fliegen zu lassen... aber das kommt auch noch...


----------



## stevenscrosser (1. Oktober 2009)

Onkel Jimbo ist heute morgen um 8.13Uhr eingetroffen!

Fotos gibt's heute Abend


----------



## Nachor (1. Oktober 2009)

tgindia schrieb:


> Der Fox muss jedes Jahr oder im KM-Turnus gewartet werden sonst verliert er die Garantie. Rose schickt den auch zu Toxoholix ein und zu verschenken haben die auch nichts. RockShox ist da nicht so pingelig (selber Service durchführen kein Problem-erlaubt) und Magura ist überaus kulant. Bauen meiner Erfahrung aber leider nicht die TopDämpfer.
> 
> Sei's drum. Viel interessanter ist für mich was für Bikegrößen die anderen fahren (im Bezug auf Größe und Schritthöhe).
> 
> ...



Bei mir wirds auch in L, Schrittlänge 90.5cm bei Grösse 1,85m und übrigens auch mit der Lyrik


----------



## tgindia (1. Oktober 2009)

Nachor schrieb:


> Bei mir wirds auch in L, Schrittlänge 90.5cm bei Grösse 1,85m und übrigens auch mit der Lyrik




Hoffe Du hast es schon bestellt - sonst wird's wohl nix mehr. 
Hab vor 2 Minuten bei der Hotline angerufen. 2 aufgebaute Räder in M und ein Rahmen in M noch verfügbar. Schwarz ausverkauft. Der nette und kompetente Berater hat mir M ans Herz gelegt und somit haben Sie wieder ein Rad weniger im Lager 

UNCLE JIMBO 4 PetrolGreen - ich freu mich auf Dich


----------



## robonr1 (1. Oktober 2009)

Hallo erstmal,
ich interessiere mich für ein Jabba Wood, aber scheinbar dominieren hier eher die Onkels, mag mal ein Jabba Fahrer ein bar pics einstellen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (1. Oktober 2009)

stevenscrosser schrieb:


> Onkel Jimbo ist heute morgen um 8.13Uhr eingetroffen!
> 
> Fotos gibt's heute Abend



Kalalückwunsch 

Berichte bitte unbedingt über dein Fahrwerk setup....


----------



## Nachor (1. Oktober 2009)

tgindia schrieb:


> Hoffe Du hast es schon bestellt - sonst wird's wohl nix mehr.
> Hab vor 2 Minuten bei der Hotline angerufen. 2 aufgebaute Räder in M und ein Rahmen in M noch verfügbar. Schwarz ausverkauft. Der nette und kompetente Berater hat mir M ans Herz gelegt und somit haben Sie wieder ein Rad weniger im Lager
> 
> UNCLE JIMBO 4 PetrolGreen - ich freu mich auf Dich



Jepp , steht ja weiter oben hier. Ist auch schon so bestätigt. Aber nen Liefertermin habe ich noch nicht, nur das es am 15ten gebaut werden soll


----------



## [email protected] (1. Oktober 2009)

robonr1 schrieb:


> Hallo erstmal,
> ich interessiere mich für ein Jabba Wood, aber scheinbar dominieren hier eher die Onkels, mag mal ein Jabba Fahrer ein bar pics einstellen?



Kann dir heute Abend schnell ein paar knipsen... ist zwar von meiner besseren Hälfte also weiß/rot, aber ist auch schick...



tgindia schrieb:


> Hoffe Du hast es schon bestellt - sonst wird's wohl nix mehr.
> Hab vor 2 Minuten bei der Hotline angerufen. 2 aufgebaute Räder in M und ein Rahmen in M noch verfügbar. Schwarz ausverkauft. Der nette und kompetente Berater hat mir M ans Herz gelegt und somit haben Sie wieder ein Rad weniger im Lager
> 
> UNCLE JIMBO 4 PetrolGreen - ich freu mich auf Dich



Glaub mir du wirst M nicht bereuen...


----------



## robonr1 (1. Oktober 2009)

Hab schon gelesen, dass deine bessere Hälfte eine Jabba hat (2er?)
wäre supergummigut, wennst a paar pics machst, welche größe fährt sie denn?


----------



## [email protected] (1. Oktober 2009)

Jepp nen 2er in S...


----------



## stevenscrosser (1. Oktober 2009)

Sodele - hatte ein paar Minuten Zeit mal ein wenig zu fahren. Fahrwerk passt so ungefähr - Feinarbeit muss ich aber noch die Tage aber auf jeden Fall noch machen, wenn ich frei hab. Das einzige was mir bis jetzt aufgefallen ist, ist das doch eher etwas lautere Klingeln bzw. Schleifen der vorderen Formula the One bei Kurvenfahrt. Habe mir das mal nebenher zu Gemüte geführt: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=364293. Werde da dann noch ein wenig rumprobieren müssen. Mal schauen. Hatte noch jemand das Prob mit seiner The One?
Ansonsten: Nur Lecker!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (1. Oktober 2009)

Bei der The One soll es helfen, die Kanten der Beläge abzurunden. Das hat bei einem Kumpel Abhilfe verschafft.

btw: Das wird ein langes Wochenende ohne Onkel... schon wieder!


----------



## stevenscrosser (1. Oktober 2009)

Ja aber ich dachte dein Jimbo ist soweit - also bis auf die Bremsscheibe. Kannst du es nicht noch diese Woche bekommen?


----------



## Deleted138492 (1. Oktober 2009)

Nee, da es ja nach Luxemburg geliefert werden muss, übernimmt das eine Spedition welche anscheinend nicht die schnellste ist. Mir wurde was von Anfang nächster Woche gesagt und ich hoffe, das klappt auch. Nur muss jemand zu Hause sein...


----------



## Logic (1. Oktober 2009)

habe gerade mal bei Rose angerufen.

Die Erstinspektion kostet 30â¬ fÃ¼r den ProService, d.h das Rad wird bei dir abgeholt und die wieder zugeschickt. DafÃ¼r behÃ¤lt man idealer Weise den Lieferkarton .

gruÃ

PS: U.U. sind bei den Rose-Bikes andere Preise, die 30â¬ gelten fÃ¼r mein Pro Factory.


----------



## funbiker9 (1. Oktober 2009)

Was wird bei der 1. Inspektion eigentlich gemacht:

Schmieren der Komponenten ---> kann man selbst
Schaltung nachstellen ---> kann man selbst
Bremse kontrollieren ---> kann man selbst
Schrauben allgemein kontrollieren ---> kann man selbst
Laufräder nachzentrieren ( wenn nötig ) ---> macht Dir jeder Händler

Dafür evtl. 2 Wochen auf das Rad verzichten...NEIN Danke


----------



## Deleted138492 (1. Oktober 2009)

BÄÄÄÄÄÄÄM!!!






Morgen ist es da, per Expressversand! Mann, die Typen von Rose sind echt der Hammer! Weisse Gabel eingebaut und dann noch so schnell. Ich komme am Wochenende gar nicht mehr runter vom Bike, obs nun regnet, schneit, hagelt oder stürmt! Ich kleb mich am Sattel fest!


Noch mal ein fettes Dankeschön an Rose !


----------



## clk2106 (1. Oktober 2009)

wie schön kann vorfreude sein!! 
gabel auch noch gewechselt, na das war ja mehr als unerhofft, oder? 

bin scho gspannt, ob die odi ruffian optisch mit dem gold passen


----------



## Deleted138492 (1. Oktober 2009)

Nee, das hätte ich wirklich nicht erwartet . Bin aber sehr froh darüber, mit der weißen Gabel siehts viel besser aus.






Boah, ich flipp aus! Wie soll ich denn heute nacht schlafen?


----------



## ka1saa (1. Oktober 2009)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Nee, das hätte ich wirklich nicht erwartet . Bin aber sehr froh darüber, mit der weißen Gabel siehts viel besser aus.


yeah, sehr geil! denn mal viel spaß damit !


----------



## funbiker9 (1. Oktober 2009)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Nee, das hätte ich wirklich nicht erwartet . Bin aber sehr froh darüber, mit der weißen Gabel siehts viel besser aus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das freut mich für Dich...vor allem, weil Du es noch vor dem Wochenende bekommst.

Ab morgen bist Du dann auch ein glücklicher Jimboianer  &


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flo-air (1. Oktober 2009)

Schönen guten Abend,

habe mir heute auch ein UncleJimbo 4 in Größe L bestellt, in diesem herrlichen weiß grün, mit BigBettys als einzige Option, ich denke, die RockShox Gabel sollte für mich erstmal ausreichen... Und man kann ja evtl auch später noch ne Talas reinstecken.

So, jetzt heißt es warten...und warten...und warten 

Schönen Abend noch und Grüße an die Onkelbändiger...

Der Flo aus dem Erzgebirge


----------



## Deleted138492 (1. Oktober 2009)

Ach, ich denke die Talas und die Lyrik geben sich nicht viel, höchstens bei den Servicekosten . Glückwunsch noch .


----------



## flo-air (1. Oktober 2009)

Danke, ebenfalls


----------



## [email protected] (1. Oktober 2009)

So, jetzt zuerst ein paar Bilder vom Jabba Wood... schickes Rad nur die Gabel ist fälschlicher Weise schwarz und wird noch weiß Rose kümmert sich bereits drum..




 

 

 

 



Und als nächstes Bilder von der E.13 DS Kefü am Jimbo... sie passt so einigermaßen, man muss schon Flex und Feile schwingen, aber dann ist es eine wirklich schöne Lösung.

Vorwärts-/Rückwärtstreten geht problemlos, das Röllchen ist absolut lautlos. Bis auf den 22-32 laufen alle Gänge ohne schleifen durch die Führung... 
Die Kette wird recht gut geführt, konnte das aber noch nicht ausgiebig testen. Passt sehr gut an den Saint Bashguard.
ABER es ist wirklich Maßarbeit im Tretlagerbereich geht es sehr eng zu. 

Aber schaut selbst:



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



So sah die Kefü vor der Bearbeitung aus:


----------



## Deleted138492 (1. Oktober 2009)

Sieht schick aus, aber ich kann nicht erkennen, wo du da rumgefeilt hast. Was passte denn nicht, dass du so Hand anlegen musstest?


----------



## clk2106 (1. Oktober 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Und als nächstes Bilder von der E.13 DS Kefü am Jimbo... sie passt so einigermaßen, man muss schon Flex und Feile schwingen, aber dann ist es eine wirklich schöne Lösung.
> 
> Vorwärts-/Rückwärtstreten geht problemlos, das Röllchen ist absolut lautlos. Bis auf den 22-32 laufen alle Gänge ohne schleifen durch die Führung...
> Die Kette wird recht gut geführt, konnte das aber noch nicht ausgiebig testen. Passt sehr gut an den Saint Bashguard.
> ABER es ist wirklich Maßarbeit im Tretlagerbereich geht es sehr eng zu.



puh, verdammt knapp... aber solangs funktioniert 

bin mal auf den härtetest gespannt... ob die kette am grossen blatt bleibt...


----------



## [email protected] (1. Oktober 2009)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Sieht schick aus, aber ich kann nicht erkennen, wo du da rumgefeilt hast. Was passte denn nicht, dass du so Hand anlegen musstest?



Vergleich mal das 6.Bild mit dem von der Original Kefü... Die Schwinge steht etwas weiter nach außen als die ISCG Aufnahme 
Deswegen musste ein ganzes Stück rausgeschnitten werde. Zudem musste ich an der Platikführung außen etwas abnehmen, da sonst die Kurbel innen schleift...

Wie gesagt mit etwas Arbeit ergibt das eine super Lösung, aber eben nicht "Out of the Box". Das sollte auf Grund der Gegebenheiten aber bei allen Kefüs ähnlich sein..


----------



## funbiker9 (1. Oktober 2009)

flo-air schrieb:


> Schönen guten Abend,
> 
> habe mir heute auch ein UncleJimbo 4 in Größe L bestellt, in diesem herrlichen weiß grün, mit BigBettys als einzige Option, ich denke, die RockShox Gabel sollte für mich erstmal ausreichen... Und man kann ja evtl auch später noch ne Talas reinstecken.
> 
> ...




Kleinen Tipp hier fürs Forum: *FANGE NIEMALS EINE DISKUSSION AN, OB FOX ; ROCK SHOX ODER MARZOCCHI BESSER IST *du machst Dir nur Feinde


----------



## Deleted138492 (1. Oktober 2009)

Ah so, na da hast du aber mächtig was weggenommen. Gibts denn keine Kefüs die ohne Feilerei ranpassen? Ich wollte mir eventuell auch mal einen Bashguard und eine Kefü dranbasteln und da wäre es gut, informiert zu sein .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (1. Oktober 2009)

@Müs Lee: Hab ichs nicht gesagt, weiß rockt mehr..  ABER, die Bremsscheibe ist immer noch keine 203er oder?

@KeFü Topic:

Hehehe, ich bin grad dabei eine KeFü für die 3-fach Afterburner Kurbel zu bauen. Laut Rose Auskunft soll jede ISCG 05 KeFü ohne Probleme passen. Wie man aber bei [email protected] sieht, gehts nicht ohne Trickserei. Wenns denn mal fertig ist, mach ich mal Bilderschen...


----------



## stevenscrosser (1. Oktober 2009)

Doch er hatte vorher etwas geschrieben, dass die Bremsscheibe auch schon gewechselt wurde.


----------



## Deleted138492 (1. Oktober 2009)

Jo, der Herr Strauß hat mir in der Email geschrieben, dass die Scheibe gewechselt wurde. Ich hoffe bloß, dass die nicht wieder eine 180er drangeschraubt haben .

Hmmm, jetzt finde ich aber auch, dass die Scheibe irgendwie zu klein aussieht. Naja, da kann ich jetzt eh nix mehr ändern bis es eintrifft.


----------



## underdog (1. Oktober 2009)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Jo, der Herr Strauß hat mir in der Email geschrieben, dass die Scheibe gewechselt wurde. Ich hoffe bloß, dass die nicht wieder eine 180er drangeschraubt haben .
> 
> Hmmm, jetzt finde ich aber auch, dass die Scheibe irgendwie zu klein aussieht. Naja, da kann ich jetzt eh nix mehr ändern bis es eintrifft.



also ich würd schon sagen das die scheibe größer ist.
die perspecktiven der bilder sind zwar unterschiedlich aber man kann an der oberen postmount aufnahme sehen das der abstand zur scheibe kleiner ist bei der weißen gabel.das weist auf ne größere scheibe hin und man sieht ja das der bremssattel höher sitzt als bei der schwarzen gabel.

mfg


----------



## Deleted138492 (2. Oktober 2009)

Boah, ich halts hier nicht aus! Ich brauch das Rad .


----------



## clk2106 (2. Oktober 2009)

ich fahr mich auch ablenken in den bikepark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (2. Oktober 2009)

Kinder, Gut Ding will Weile haben....  Wie ist denn das Wetter bei Euch?


----------



## Deleted138492 (2. Oktober 2009)

Neblig bis wolkig, aber immerhi regnets nicht.


----------



## clk2106 (2. Oktober 2009)

ab morgen trocken und meist sonnig, sonntag auch noch wärmer!! yessssssssss...


----------



## Deleted138492 (2. Oktober 2009)

Das hört man gern .


----------



## stevenscrosser (2. Oktober 2009)

Sodele!


----------



## clk2106 (2. Oktober 2009)

stevenscrosser schrieb:


> Sodele!




oh yeah!! ein 8er!! mag details sehn... 
freilauf laut oder leise??


----------



## Deleted138492 (2. Oktober 2009)

Glückwunsch! Ich warte noch auf die SMS, die das Eintreffen vom Rad bestätigt.


----------



## stevenscrosser (2. Oktober 2009)

Zum Freilauf kann ich dir was Witziges erzählen 

Gestern Abend nochmal für eine halbe Stunde ne kleine Runde gedreht und festgestellt, dass das Zirpen der Grillen und das Geräusch meines Freilaufs miteinander konkurrieren...

 Nur soviel: 

Die Grillen können einpacken und nach Hause gehen!  Ich bestimme ab sofort den Ton!

Detailbilder füge ich im Post zwei drüber dann noch zu.


----------



## clk2106 (2. Oktober 2009)

stevenscrosser schrieb:


> Zum Freilauf kann ich dir was Witziges erzählen
> 
> Gestern Abend nochmal für eine halbe Stunde ne kleine Runde gedreht und festgestellt, dass das Zirpen der Grillen und das Geräusch meines Freilaufs miteinander konkurrieren...
> 
> ...



schmacht... irgendwie sind da alle freiläufe anders... hab in schladming die sx mal probiert und die waren echt leise... und im werbevideo vom canyon torque machen die dinger radau wie ein tour de france pelleton 

anscheinend zielens ned immer gleich gut beim fetten


----------



## -MIK- (2. Oktober 2009)

Sag mal, was sind denn dass für Schoner an den Streben und dem Sattelrohr? Auch haben will...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stevenscrosser (2. Oktober 2009)

@ MIK

Die Stoffschoner waren schon angebracht als ich das Rad ausgepackt habe, also nicht von mir. Jemand anderes hatte in dem Thread aber auch schon danach gefragt. Scheints er seit kurzer Zeit dazu zu geben. Frag doch mal bei ROSE, ob sie dir ein paar schicken können.

@CLK

Also mitm' TDF Freilauf kann er glaube ich nicht mithalten. Aber grade in Tunneln und Unterführungen ergibt sich eine wirklich eindrucksvolle Geräuschkulisse - sehr fein  Mir gefällts!

Hoffe ich komme am WE mal zu einer längeren Tour


----------



## herkulars (2. Oktober 2009)

Sind ganz normale Neoprenschoner gegen Leitungsrubbeln. Sind offenbar bei allen Bikes dran.

@stevenscrosser: Wie ich sehe hast Du Dir auch die Rose Standard-Pumpe mitbestellt. Bist Du damit zufrieden? Ich hab das Gefühl, die Skala könnte ein bißchen genauer sein. Das Jimbo ist mein erstes FS und ich muss erstmal mit dem Setup klarkommen.


----------



## clk2106 (2. Oktober 2009)

also ich werd diese schützer ehest möglich abmachen. find ich nicht unbedingt stylish.
schon mal wer geschaut, ob man hier mit schutzfolie arbeiten kann?

@stevenscrosser:
kennst die hope pro 2?
am renner hab ich campa freilauf, selten was geileres gehört... nie mehr klingeln!!


----------



## Deleted138492 (2. Oktober 2009)

Das Rad ist da!!!!!!!! Ich mus ssofort nach Hause!!!!


----------



## stevenscrosser (2. Oktober 2009)

Hi Herkulars,

das Rose ist auch für mich das erste FS Bike. Über die 'Genauigkeit' kann ich dir leider nicht viel sagen, ich habe leider keine andere Pumpe zum Vergleich. Geeicht dürften die ja standartmäßig sein. Die BAR Skala lässt sich mit der gewählten Einteilung in 0,5er Schritte gut ablesen finde ich. Das einzige doofe ist, dass man relativ schnell mal beim Umgreifen auf das Ablassventil drückt. Ist aber baulich bedingt, ich weiß nicht ob es da andere Lösungen gibt. Muss man eben ein bisschen aufpassen. 

@ Müs Lee: Nach dann aber ab nach Hause!


----------



## stevenscrosser (2. Oktober 2009)

@ CLK: Nein, der Hope durft ich bisher noch nicht lauschen - aber kein Klingeln ist schon toll 

Ich hatte mir zum Rad auch http://www.roseversand.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=227
dazubestellt. Denke aber nicht, dass ich die Wechseln werde. Gucks dir mal an, wenn du das Bike hast. Ist nicht so schlimm. Ich kann ja nachher auch nochmal ein Foto davon einstellen.

Habe den Beitrag mit Bild gefunden: 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6367720&postcount=136


----------



## -MIK- (2. Oktober 2009)

@Müs Lee: Fein fein aber nu mach langsam, das Bike ist auch noch da, wenn Du zur normalen Zeit nach Hause kommst. Nix überstürzen, sonst stürzt man... 

Oh, als erstes FS direkt einen Oncle Jimbo mit 160mm, Respekt.  Zum Setup kann ich Euch nur den Tip geben, Druck- und Zugstufe aus der Anleitung zu übernehmen (gerade Fox gibt da immer die meist gefahrene Einstellung an) und den Luftdruck anhand des SAG zu variieren. Am Anfang ruhig ein wenig mehr Luftdruck fahren, an das Gewippe muss man sich noch gewöhnen....


----------



## Deleted138492 (2. Oktober 2009)

Überstürzen muss aber sein. Ich glaub ich lauf nach der Schule nach Hause, ich kann nicht warten.


----------



## clk2106 (2. Oktober 2009)

stevenscrosser schrieb:


> hm, welche größe is deins eigentlich??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (2. Oktober 2009)

Mein Freilauf knattert auch so richtig schön. Macht eine Klingel wirklich überflüssig. Ich finde das aber nicht störend, hat sogar irgendwie was.

Ist mein erster knatter Freilauf 

Hat schon jemand Sprungerfahrungen mit dem Jimbo sammeln können. 
Meine bisherigen Erfahrungen sind durchaus positiv. Geht leicht in die Luft und fühlt sich in der Flugphase sehr ausgewogen an.


----------



## stevenscrosser (2. Oktober 2009)

Meins ist Größe M und passt perfekt bei einer Körpergröße von 1,81m und einer SL von 85cm. Hatte ja bedenken, dass der M Rahmen zu klein ausfällt. Pustekuchen - draufsetzen und wohlfühlen!


----------



## clk2106 (2. Oktober 2009)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Mein Freilauf knattert auch so richtig schön. Macht eine Klingel wirklich überflüssig. Ich finde das aber nicht störend, hat sogar irgendwie was.
> 
> Ist mein erster knatter Freilauf
> 
> ...



hm, naja, das sind die ringle, oder?? geht noch lauter 

btw, danke für den tip mit der bbb folie, gleich mal bestellt...
genauso wie den sidecage... und das cb mallet!


----------



## herkulars (2. Oktober 2009)

> als erstes FS direkt einen Oncle Jimbo mit 160mm


Ganz oder garnicht! 
Ich fahre schon seit Jahren CC-Hardtail. Dieses Jahr bin ich allerdings extrem viele technische Trails gefahren und habe großen Spaß daran gefunden. Zuerst sollte es auch eher Richtung AM mit 140mm gehen. Mit dem Jimbo hab ich aber noch reichlich Reserven. Klar, jetzt am Anfang mag es etwas überdimensioniert sein, aber ich habe auch keinen Bock nächstes Jahr gleich wieder ein neues Bike zu kaufen, weil ich dann härteres Zeug fahren will.


----------



## homerkills (2. Oktober 2009)

herkulars schrieb:


> Ganz oder garnicht!
> Ich fahre schon seit Jahren CC-Hardtail. Dieses Jahr bin ich allerdings extrem viele technische Trails gefahren und habe großen Spaß daran gefunden. Zuerst sollte es auch eher Richtung AM mit 140mm gehen. Mit dem Jimbo hab ich aber noch reichlich Reserven. Klar, jetzt am Anfang mag es etwas überdimensioniert sein, aber ich habe auch keinen Bock nächstes Jahr gleich wieder ein neues Bike zu kaufen, weil ich dann härteres Zeug fahren will.



weise entscheidung.!!!
ich für meinen teil habe mir vor 4 monaten ein ghost amr 120mm fully gekauft.
auch mein erstes.vorher auch nur cc-hardtail gefahren.
naja...in den nächsten wochen werde ich es verkaufen um mir was ANSTÄNDIGES zu holen.

lese hier auch schon fleißig mit..denn...ich schwanke zwischen dem onkel und dem radon slide 160 enduro.

also...immer schön weiter berichten wie sich eure onkels so verhalten

an alle.....und....prost


----------



## Logic (2. Oktober 2009)

@steven: schickes teil! die grauen felgen passen echt gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herkulars (2. Oktober 2009)

@homerkills: Das Radon hatte ich auch im Auge. Mein Problem war die Rahmengröße. Ich wollte es doch noch etwas tourentauglich haben, aber das Radon gibt's nur bis 20". Bei 195cm und 94cm SL brauche ich aber 22", sonst ist's vorbei mit Berge hochfahren. Rein optisch finde ich das Jimbo allerdings auch besser als das Slide 160.


----------



## trigger666 (2. Oktober 2009)

Hi, ein Gruß an alle Onkelz Rider.

Ich habe soeben mein Uncle Jimbo 2 bestellt. 

Der Berater am Telefon war super.

Tip für alle die noch Überlegen, BEEILUNG! Die Bestände sind stark geschrumpft.

Jetzt noch 3-4 Wochen, dann geht das ab.


----------



## Nachor (2. Oktober 2009)

clk2106 schrieb:


> hm, naja, das sind die ringle, oder?? geht noch lauter
> 
> btw, danke für den tip mit der bbb folie, gleich mal bestellt...
> genauso wie den sidecage... und das cb mallet!



bbb, mallet sidcage


----------



## Deleted138492 (2. Oktober 2009)

Boah, das Ding ist geil!!! Ganz was anderes als das, was ich bisher fuhr .

Bei mir war schon Steinschlagschutzfolie am Unterrohr, an den Sitzstreben, vorne an der Kettenstrebe und an der Schwinge (?) im Bereich des sitzrohrs, dafür keine Neoprendinger an der Sitzstrebe. Ist das bei euch genau so? Habt ihr auch so einen Turnbeutel, Kulturbeutel und Brunox (hat zwar nix am Rad verloren, aber egal) erhalten?

btw: Wie bekomme ich diese verf1ckte Ventilkappe von der Gabel runter? Ich wollte keine Kratzer rein machen, also habe ich mal mit den Fingern probiert, das Teil runterzuschrauben, ab es saß bombenfest. Muss ich doch die Zange nehmen? Und wofür ist diese Schraube unten am linken Tauchrohr? Zum Auseinandernehmen?

Noch was: Wenn die Kette vom kleinsten Kettenblatt springt, gelangt sie immer zwischen den Rahmen und das Kettenblatt, wo sie sich verhakt und nur schwer wieder rauszubekommen ist. Das ist mir 3 Mal währen der Fahrt passiert, bis ich den Zug vom Umwerfer etwas mehr gespannt habe und der Umwerfer höher stand. Hoffentlich ist der Spalt am 2010er-Modell nicht so groß, denn es ist eine knifflige Affäre, die Kette wieder zu befreien.


----------



## Nachor (2. Oktober 2009)

Der Turnbeutel und Brunox war bei meinem alten Red Bull auch dabei. Ist doch ne feine Sache, dann fliegen die ganzen Papiere nicht irgenwo rum, auch die beiden Transportsicherungen haben da ihren Platz. Fertig. Durch spannen des Zuges geht der Umwerfer höher ??? Wie das denn, durch Spannen wandert er doch eher nur nach aussen und dann ratterts wieder früher. Hmm..   na ja mal sehen.  Als Vorbereitung werde ich mir am Montag mal ne Satz Highroller kaufen um die NN gleich zu ersetzen...

Das mit der Folie ist aber mal nen netter Zug,mal schauen ob die Neoprendinger nur eine Einzelaktion waren


----------



## homerkills (2. Oktober 2009)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Boah, das Ding ist geil!!! Ganz was anderes als das, was ich bisher fuhr .
> 
> Bei mir war schon Steinschlagschutzfolie am Unterrohr, an den Sitzstreben, vorne an der Kettenstrebe und an der Schwinge (?) im Bereich des sitzrohrs, dafür keine Neoprendinger an der Sitzstrebe. Ist das bei euch genau so? Habt ihr auch so einen Turnbeutel, Kulturbeutel und Brunox (hat zwar nix am Rad verloren, aber egal) erhalten?
> 
> ...



um die ventilkappe loszuschrauben...talas runter drehen und die kappe zeigt ihr köpfchen


----------



## Deleted138492 (2. Oktober 2009)

Fährt sich genau so geil wie es aussieht .

Ja, also mit höher meinte ich diagonal nach rechts oben, so dass die Kette nicht mehr so sehr nach innen gedrückt wird und abspringt.


@homerkills: O_O... anstatt einfach eine Ventilkappe mit Rasterung draufzuschrauben . Da wäre ich ja nie draufgekommen.


----------



## Nachor (2. Oktober 2009)

Verstehe ich immer noch nicht, und erhlich gesagt wenn die Schaltung richtig eingestellt ist sollte da garnix runterfallen


----------



## homerkills (2. Oktober 2009)

@ müs lee...

was hastn da für eine kurbel drauf??sieht irgendwie nicht so wie die fsa auf der rose HP aus???


----------



## Deleted138492 (2. Oktober 2009)

Jo, war aber nicht richtig eingestellt (das Schaltwerk ebenso wenig, damit muss ich mich auch noch rumschlagen). Nun läuft die Kette wenigstens vorne sauber, hinten hakts in den Gängen 4-9 .

@homer: Doch, das ist die Afterburner, das Foto von Rose ist etwas unglücklich beleuchtet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nachor (2. Oktober 2009)

homerkills schrieb:


> @ müs lee...
> 
> was hastn da für eine kurbel drauf??sieht irgendwie nicht so wie die fsa auf der rose HP aus???



die Exportvariante für Luxemburg


----------



## Deleted138492 (2. Oktober 2009)

Jo, extrapoliert . In dem Ding kann ich mich spiegeln .


----------



## homerkills (2. Oktober 2009)

Nachor schrieb:


> die Exportvariante für Luxemburg


----------



## nachtradler (2. Oktober 2009)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Boah, das Ding ist geil!!! Ganz was anderes als das, was ich bisher fuhr .
> 
> Bei mir war schon Steinschlagschutzfolie am Unterrohr, an den Sitzstreben, vorne an der Kettenstrebe und an der Schwinge (?) im Bereich des sitzrohrs, dafür keine Neoprendinger an der Sitzstrebe. Ist das bei euch genau so? Habt ihr auch so einen Turnbeutel, Kulturbeutel und Brunox (hat zwar nix am Rad verloren, aber egal) erhalten?
> 
> btw: Wie bekomme ich diese verf1ckte Ventilkappe von der Gabel runter? Ich wollte keine Kratzer rein machen, also habe ich mal mit den Fingern probiert, das Teil runterzuschrauben, ab es saß bombenfest. Muss ich doch die Zange nehmen? Und wofür ist diese Schraube unten am linken Tauchrohr? Zum Auseinandernehmen?


Brunox nix am Rad verloren? Damit schmiere ich seit Jahren meine Gabel. Kleiner Sprüher und schon flutscht sie wieder.
Ich denke, Du hast die 36er Talas RC2? Dann schau mal hier:
http://www.foxracingshox.com/fox_tech_center/owners_manuals/09/Ger/2009_OM_ger.htm
Und denke an die Protektion, Du fährst schneller mit dem Teil, als Du denkst.


----------



## Deleted138492 (2. Oktober 2009)

Nö, hier wird doch schon seit Ewigkeiten gepredigt, dass Brunox und WD 40 nix am Rad zu suchen haben, da beides Kriechmittel und keine Schmiermittel sind. Auch wenns nicht stimmen sollte, so schadet es bestimmt auch nix wenn ich das Rad nur mit Wasser abwasche und gegebenenfalls etwas Gabeldeo (<- !!!) nehme.

btw: Ich bin dem Ventilverschluss per Tuch und Zange zu Leibe gerückt und schon war er ab . Vorhin war ich nur etwas verwirrt, denn der Talasdrehknop griff nicht, d.h. es war keine Rasterung zu spüren als ich ihn drehte und es passierte auch nix. Dann habe ich ihn mal etwas reingedrückt und schon gings . Ist das immer so? It's not a bug, it's a feature?


Kleine Frage hintendran: Ich wollte mir irgendwann einen Stahlfederdämpfer kaufen (an Treppen merke ich immer wieder, warum) und habe keine Ahnung, welche Buchsen ich dafür benötige. Weiss das zufällig jemand?


----------



## -MIK- (3. Oktober 2009)

@Müs Lee: Bzgl. dem Runterfallen der Kette zwischen kleines Kettenblatt und Rahmen: Willkommen in meinem Leben.  Mir ist das auf heimischen Trails drei mal passiert und im Bikepark Willingen auf der Freeridestrecke bei jeder Abfahrt und zwar in den Bremswellen. Der lokale Service hats zum Verrecken nicht eingestellt bekommen. 

Ende vom Lied, ich designe gerade eine 3-fach KeFü die auf der Dreist von den G-Junkies basiert. Um das Reinrutschen wirksam aber dafür simpel zu lösen, komplette Kurbelgarnitur demontieren und in die ISCG 05 Aufnahme je eine Schraube mit dickem Kopp rein drehen, dann rutscht die Kette wenigstens nicht zwischen Blatt und Rahmen.

Dann zum Thema Dämpfer, ich wollte am Oncle den DHX 5.0 Air haben, da hat man mir von abgeraten. Laut Rose ist das Fahrwerk in Zusammenarbeit mit Fox abgestimmt und der RP23 hat ein spezielles Tuning erhalten. Was genau das bedeutet, keine Ahnung, das der RP23 auch auf Treppen wunderbar funktioniert, isset mir auch egal.  

Thema WD40 und Brunox: Oh jee, such das mal im Forum, da werden Glaubenskriege geführt. Lasst uns diese besser aus dem Thread raushalten. Jeder so wie er will...


----------



## Deleted138492 (3. Oktober 2009)

Na, ich finde dass der RP23 sich auf Treppen noch mehr verhärtet als der Fox Triad im Spezi. Meiner Meinung nach ist es diesbezüglich eher ein Rückschritt, auch wenn er woanders sehr gut funktioniert.

Das mit den Schrauben wäre allerdings eine gute Idee...


----------



## stevenscrosser (3. Oktober 2009)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch @ Müs Lee 
Hast du es doch noch bis zum WE geschafft ^.^
Wie arbeitet deine The One?


Hier noch ein paar Appetitanreger für alle, die noch Warten:


----------



## tgindia (3. Oktober 2009)

Du Sau, das kannst doch nicht machen!!! mir läuft ja jetzt schon das Wasser im Mund zusammen 

Wird Zeit das KW42 wird und mein Jimbo4 an meiner Tür klingelt...

Die Steinschlagschutzfolien scheinen wohl nur am 8 Jimbo vorhanden zu sein?
Wär ja eigentlich bei allen Modellen sinnvoll (kosten ja immerhin 10 das Stück!)

Kann mal einer sagen wie un-zufrieden er mit seiner Lyrik2Step Air ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nachtradler (3. Oktober 2009)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Um das Reinrutschen wirksam aber dafür simpel zu lösen, komplette Kurbelgarnitur demontieren und in die ISCG 05 Aufnahme je eine Schraube mit dickem Kopp rein drehen, dann rutscht die Kette wenigstens nicht zwischen Blatt und Rahmen.
> 
> Gute Idee!!
> 
> ...


Ride on


----------



## Bogeyman (3. Oktober 2009)

tgindia schrieb:


> Die Steinschlagschutzfolien scheinen wohl nur am 8 Jimbo vorhanden zu sein?
> WÃ¤r ja eigentlich bei allen Modellen sinnvoll (kosten ja immerhin 10â¬ das StÃ¼ck!)



Bei meinem 6er sind die Folien und Neoprenverhueterlie auch dran gewesen. Denke das ist bei allen so. An dem Jabba Wood 2 sind sie auch dran.

Ach so Post ist von [email protected]  Sitze bei nem Kumpel


----------



## euer (3. Oktober 2009)

stevenscrosser schrieb:


> ...
> Hier noch ein paar Appetitanreger für alle, die noch Warten:
> ...



Oh ja, die Zeit bis zum 15.10 scheint irgendwie langsamer zu vergehen. 
Aber dein Onkel sieht richtig gut aus


----------



## Deleted138492 (3. Oktober 2009)

Meine Eine muss noch eingebremst werden, ich bin gestern nur im Dorf rumgegurkt und -gehüpft um das Rad mal kennen zu lernen und einzustellen. Bis jetzt liegt sie unter meiner alten Bremse, aber ich bin ja erst 20km damit gefahren .

Heute muss ich aber mal zum Mechaniker umme Ecke, ich bin zu blöd um die Schaltung richtig einzustellen und will heute Mittag fahren ohne dass die Gänge hin- und herspringen.

btw: Wenn jemand die Mountain Bike von 10/09 hat, soll er mal auf Seite 48 unten links nachschauen. Ratet mal, welches Rad der Typ da fährt ^^.


----------



## HiFi-Fan (3. Oktober 2009)

Ich überlege auch mir ein 2'er Onkel anzuschaffen...

Ich fahre überwiegend CC mit meinem Cube Ams Pro und bin auch so weit zu frieden. War aber letztens auch mal mit ein paar Kumpels "spielen" und da merkt man ganz schnell , dass ich mit meinen 100mm schon sehr schnell am Ende war. Hier und da nen paar Wurzeln, kein Ding. Aber wenn heftiger wird :-(

Will mit dem Onkel ein  tourentaugliches Spielzeug was auch mal Sprünge mitmacht und auf dicken Reifen auch durch den Park rollt... 

Gruß Kai


----------



## -MIK- (3. Oktober 2009)

HiFi-Fan schrieb:


> Ich überlege auch mir ein 2'er Onkel anzuschaffen...
> 
> ...auch durch den Park rollt...
> 
> Gruß Kai



Dann würde ich Dir aber den 4er raten....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nachor (3. Oktober 2009)

-MIK- schrieb:


> @Müs Lee: Bzgl. dem Runterfallen der Kette zwischen kleines Kettenblatt und Rahmen: Willkommen in meinem Leben.  Mir ist das auf heimischen Trails drei mal passiert und im Bikepark Willingen auf der Freeridestrecke bei jeder Abfahrt und zwar in den Bremswellen. Der lokale Service hats zum Verrecken nicht eingestellt bekommen.
> 
> Ende vom Lied, ich designe gerade eine 3-fach KeFü die auf der Dreist von den G-Junkies basiert. Um das Reinrutschen wirksam aber dafür simpel zu lösen, komplette Kurbelgarnitur demontieren und in die ISCG 05 Aufnahme je eine Schraube mit dickem Kopp rein drehen, dann rutscht die Kette wenigstens nicht zwischen Blatt und Rahmen.
> 
> ...



An so einer KEFÜ für ne dreier Kurbel hätte ich auch Interesse. Mein grosses Blatt mag ich halt nicht missen...


----------



## Nachor (3. Oktober 2009)

nachtradler schrieb:


> Ride on



Hast du mal ein Bild hiervon, kann mir das gerade nicht vorstellen, Ohne Rad! lol


----------



## Deleted138492 (3. Oktober 2009)

So, ich bin zu blöd um die Schaltung ans Laufen zu bringen. Etwas besser ist es schon, aber mehr auch nicht. Zu alldem habe ich auch noch die Lowschraube vom Umwerfer verloren, die war so was von locker, auch tief eingedreht konnte man sie mühelos mit den Fingern ausschrauben. Ausserdem hatte ich das Gefühl, dass die Schrauben nur dazu da sind um diese Plastikabdeckung festzuhalten, denn eine Veränderung war nicht spürbar. Ich weiss schon warum ich Sram bevorzuge...

Trotzdem war die Jungernfahrt ein voller Erfolg. Drops ins Flat sind wesentlich angenehmer, dicke Steine und Wurzeln kein Problem. Die Gabel ist nun auch richtig konfiguriert und läuft schon sehr gut. Wie wird das erst wenn die eingefahren ist .

Nur die The One war etwas knifflig. Ständig schliff und klingelte sie, was ich Gott sei Dank aber beseitigen konnte. Nur quietscht sie jetzt wie blöde, nachdem ich die Beläge etwas angerauht habe. Ich musste es ja wieder übertreiben und die schwierigste Abfahrt in der Gegend fahren . Da ist es mit der Zeit etwas besser geworden, morgen muss ich nochmal nachschauen. Ansonsten aber ein super Rad. Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit meinem Kauf .






btw: An einer 3-fach Kefü wäre ich auch sehr interessiert!


----------



## MacVelo (3. Oktober 2009)

Hat eigentlich jemand bei seinem Rose-Bike die Laufräder getauscht?

Die Mavic Crossmax SLR des Jabba Wood sollten für mein Gewicht (90 kg ohne Ausrüstung) grenzwertig sein!?
... und für die 2.4er Reifen (Empfohlene Reifenbreite bis 2.1 lt. Mavic) zusätzlich falsch!


----------



## Deleted138492 (3. Oktober 2009)

*2 Fragen:*

1.Welche Art von Umwerfer ist der verbaute XT überhaupt? Der wird ja nicht am Sitzrohr befestigt sondern mit 2 Schrauben am Rahmen.

2. Kann ich ans Jimbo eine Dreist 3-fachkettenführung schrauben? Ich weiss nicht, wie das Teil befestigt werden soll . ISCG ist es jedenfalls nicht, soweit ich das beurteilen kann (muss aber nix heissen ).


----------



## underdog (3. Oktober 2009)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> *2 Fragen:*
> 
> 1.Welche Art von Umwerfer ist der verbaute XT überhaupt? Der wird ja nicht am Sitzrohr befestigt sondern mit 2 Schrauben am Rahmen.
> 
> 2. Kann ich ans Jimbo eine Dreist 3-fachkettenführung schrauben? Ich weiss nicht, wie das Teil befestigt werden soll . ISCG ist es jedenfalls nicht, soweit ich das beurteilen kann (muss aber nix heissen ).




ne die dreist 3 fach kannste nicht verbauen bei bb-30 kurbeln.
die dreist könnteste nur verbauen wenn du den FSA- BSA gewindeadabter im rahmen hast dann kann sie hinters innenlager montiert werden.

wenn du eine kettenführung montieren willst muss sie ne ISCG-05 aufnahme haben und dann musste die auch meist tüchtig bearbeiten damit sie passen.


----------



## HiFi-Fan (3. Oktober 2009)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Zitat:
> Zitat von HiFi-Fan
> Ich überlege auch mir ein 2'er Onkel anzuschaffen...
> 
> ...



Warum? Ist die Gabel so viel besser?

Wie ist die Gabel am kleinen Modell generell ?? Laufräder?

Gruß Kai


----------



## Deleted138492 (3. Oktober 2009)

Die Shaman Enduro würde, so scheints mir, draufpassen, wenn ich links etwas wegschneide.


----------



## Bueck (4. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
bei meinem Bike ist die Kabelführung am Umlenker nicht optimal. Irgendwie ist das angeschweißte Auge vom Zug falsch positioniert so das der Zug nicht sauber von unten sondern von der seite in den Umwerfer kommt.

Ist es normal das in unbelastetem Zustand und kleinen Gängen die Kette auf dem Umwerferblech unten aufsitzt? Das gibt beim "Spielen" mit dem Bike manchmal Rasselgeräusche.

Die Bikes 2010 sollen angeblich Tapered Steering haben (1,5" auf 1 1/8").
Ist die angeblich höhere Steifigkeit vom Steuerrohr wirklich spürbar?
Oder nur "Kopfsache" - Immerhin ist das normale Steuerrohr ja wohl nicht die Schwachstelle im Lenkbereich da das Rohr unten eine ordentliche Wandstärke hat die mehr aushalten sollte als die beiden 36ger Tauchrohre zusammen. Optisch kommt das natürlich schon fett mit 1,5"-konisch.
Weitere Neuerungen wurden hier schon mal genannt - http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=424655

...jedes Jahr das selbe Spiel ... was kommt wohl nächstes Jahr? ...


Aber trotzdem schon ein cooooles Teil.

Gr. 183cm/76kg/Schrittlänge 90 = Jimbo6 in L
Ich habe mal zwei Bilder übereinander gelegt (Gabel auf 100 vs 160mm)
Da sieht man gut wie sich die Geometrie ändert (Radstand, Sattelpos., ect.)

Bin ehem. Cube125 Fahrer und fühlte mich mit dem org. 70mm Vorbau von Gravity bergauf etwas "eingeengt"... mit einem 90ger Vorbau sitzte ich jetzt wie auf meinem Cube. Super Tourig und mit top vortrieb bergauf - mehr Druck über dem Pedal. Bergab bis jetzt noch keinen Nachteil.
Super agiles Bike - im Vergleich zum Cube Fritzz bekommt man die Front auch ohne viel Kraft hoch.

Wippen ist schon stärker als beim cube ... dafür wippt es bei Wurzeltrails bergab um Welten weniger als das Cube


----------



## -MIK- (4. Oktober 2009)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> *2 Fragen:*
> 
> 1.Welche Art von Umwerfer ist der verbaute XT überhaupt? Der wird ja nicht am Sitzrohr befestigt sondern mit 2 Schrauben am Rahmen.
> 
> 2. Kann ich ans Jimbo eine Dreist 3-fachkettenführung schrauben? Ich weiss nicht, wie das Teil befestigt werden soll . ISCG ist es jedenfalls nicht, soweit ich das beurteilen kann (muss aber nix heissen ).



Zu 1.)

Ist ein E-Type Umwerfer, der ohne Bracket direkt an einer Aufnahme am Rahmen angebracht ist:






BTW: Auch bei SRAM Umwerfern sind die H und L Schrauben verbaut. An denen drehst Du auch nicht einfach und es tut sich was. Die beiden Schrauben limitieren den Umwerfer, bzw. das Schaltwerk.  Wenn Du eine der Schrauben einfach so raus ziehen kannst, ist in meinen Augen ein Gewinde um.

Zu 2.)

Wurde ja bereits gesagt, die Dreist in der Version geht nicht. Sie ist für die Lagerklemmung konstruiert, haste nicht wegen BB30. Du hast, wie jeder Rose Biker, eine ISCG 05 Aufnahme am Bike. ISCG 05 hat einen größeren Durchmesser als die ISCG Aufnahmen. Entgegen der Aussage von Rose, kannst Du nicht jedes "out of the Box" Lösung nutzen. Wurde auch schon weiter oben im Thread behandelt.

Unterm Strich gibts für 3-fach ISCG 05 noch nix fertiges auf dem Markt. 



HiFi-Fan schrieb:


> Warum? Ist die Gabel so viel besser?
> 
> Wie ist die Gabel am kleinen Modell generell ?? Laufräder?
> 
> Gruß Kai



Die ganze Ausstattung ist etwas höherwertiger und in meinen Augen haltbarer. Vor allem, wenn Du in den Park willst. Zur Gabel kann man sich streiten, ich würde ne Fox immer ner Rock Shox vorziehen, wieder andere genau verdreht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (4. Oktober 2009)

Bueck schrieb:


> Ist es normal das in unbelastetem Zustand und kleinen Gängen die Kette auf dem Umwerferblech unten aufsitzt? Das gibt beim "Spielen" mit dem Bike manchmal Rasselgeräusche.



Sobald du dich auf das Bike setzt und es etwas in den Federweg sinkt schleift die Kette nicht mehr... das muss so sein...

Wenn ich die Sache mit den Kefüs so sehe war die 2fach Saint seit langem meine beste Idee...
Heute wieder 20km mit schickem Trail gedreht und die Kefü funzt prima. Schalten top, Geräsche = 0, insgesamt viel weniger Geklapper von der Kette.
Ich weiß allerdings nicht, wie viel davon auf das Konto das Saint Schaltwerkes geht, denn dies hat auch stärkere Federn...


----------



## Nachor (4. Oktober 2009)

Bueck schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> bei meinem Bike ist die Kabelführung am Umlenker nicht optimal. Irgendwie ist das angeschweißte Auge vom Zug falsch positioniert so das der Zug nicht sauber von unten sondern von der seite in den Umwerfer kommt.
> 
> Ist es normal das in unbelastetem Zustand und kleinen Gängen die Kette auf dem Umwerferblech unten aufsitzt? Das gibt beim "Spielen" mit dem Bike manchmal Rasselgeräusche.
> ...



Diese "Montageprobleme" hat die jeder feststellen können ??


----------



## kudo (4. Oktober 2009)

robonr1 schrieb:


> Hallo erstmal,
> ich interessiere mich für ein Jabba Wood, aber scheinbar dominieren hier eher die Onkels, mag mal ein Jabba Fahrer ein bar pics einstellen?



ich wart noch -13.10. soll´s so weit sein


----------



## trigger666 (4. Oktober 2009)

Hi,

ich habe mir den 2er Onkel bestellt. Kann mir einer sagen, ob dort auch die Steinschlagfolie schon drauf ist?


----------



## stevenscrosser (4. Oktober 2009)

Die am Unterrohr müsste theoretisch an jedem zu finden sein.


----------



## -MIK- (4. Oktober 2009)

Nachor schrieb:


> Diese "Montageprobleme" hat die jeder feststellen können ??



Ja, kann ich bestätigen. Den Umwerfer ein zustellen ist eine Lebensaufgabe. Ich habe ihn nach einem Schaltzugwechsel nur so einstellen können, dass wenn ich vorne 1 fahre, hinten nur bis 2 schleiffrei fahrbar ist. Ab 3 hinten wirds unglaublich laut, weil die Kette so rattert.


----------



## Astroluca (4. Oktober 2009)

Hi, 
someone has a photo of Uncle jimbo size XL? I'm 1.94 m tall and I think that the Uncle Jimbo is a great bike for All-mountain and light freeride 
Thanks

Sorry for my bad english


----------



## herkulars (4. Oktober 2009)

Hi,

no picture jet, but go for the XL. I'm 1.95m and it's perfect!


----------



## Astroluca (4. Oktober 2009)

herkulars schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> no picture jet, but go for the XL. I'm 1.95m and it's perfect!



Ok, thanks!

If possible, can you photoghaph your bike? or can you help me to search a photo of the bike (size XL)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## underdog (4. Oktober 2009)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Die Shaman Enduro würde, so scheints mir, draufpassen, wenn ich links etwas wegschneide.



wie gesagt die würde nur pssen wenn sie ISCG-05 hat 
aber von Rose gibts doch auch eine eine kettenführung für zweifach!
habe ich letztens an nem beef cake gesehen im biketown.
musste mal nach fragen


----------



## Nachor (4. Oktober 2009)

I doubt that the XL looks different from the L or M version. I would not be able to spot the length difference of the tubes on a picture. What do you try to find?


----------



## Deleted138492 (4. Oktober 2009)

Eine Zweifachkettenführung kann ich leider nicht gebrauchen, ich möchte so bald nicht auf das 3. Blatt verzichten. Ich glaube ich lasse es einfach.


----------



## Astroluca (4. Oktober 2009)

Nachor schrieb:


> I doubt that the XL looks different from the L or M version. I would not be able to spot the length difference of the tubes on a picture. What do you try to find?



I want to see if the oblique tube and the top tube touch each other.


----------



## clk2106 (4. Oktober 2009)

Nachor schrieb:


> bbb, mallet sidcage



bbb folie als kenntenstrebenschutz
bbb sidecage flaschenhalter
mallet pedale

klar?


----------



## Nachor (5. Oktober 2009)

clk2106 schrieb:


> bbb folie als kenntenstrebenschutz
> bbb sidecage flaschenhalter
> mallet pedale
> 
> klar?



Jepp! Hab gerade den hier entdeckt http://www.lackprotect.de/302.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clk2106 (5. Oktober 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Ich weiß allerdings nicht, wie viel davon auf das Konto das Saint Schaltwerkes geht, denn dies hat auch stärkere Federn...



darauf bin ich auch schon gespannt... bin mir nicht sicher, ob das nicht wirklich am saint schaltwerk liegt.
bin grad vom park heim, am sx hab ich ja die stinger drauf, slx kurbel und x.0 schaltwerk und die kette blieb nur sehr ungern dort, wo sie hingehört...


----------



## [email protected] (5. Oktober 2009)

clk2106 schrieb:


> darauf bin ich auch schon gespannt... bin mir nicht sicher, ob das nicht wirklich am saint schaltwerk liegt.
> bin grad vom park heim, am sx hab ich ja die stinger drauf, slx kurbel und x.0 schaltwerk und die kette blieb nur sehr ungern dort, wo sie hingehört...



So gestern kam ich nun auch etwas besser zum testen, bißchen droppen und springen war angesagt und recht verblocktes Gelände.
Die Kefü funktioniert 1A, scheint super zu harmonieren, hatte wirklich null Problme... auch nach einem Überschlag war ich zwar nicht mehr oben die Kette aber schon 

Mehr kann ich erst am 12.10 berichten dann werd ich es mal nen Tag in Wibe testen...


----------



## clk2106 (5. Oktober 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Mehr kann ich erst am 12.10 berichten dann werd ich es mal nen Tag in Wibe testen...



naja, immer noch vor dem montagetermin meines bikes 

warten is schon anstrengend. pah...


----------



## herkulars (5. Oktober 2009)

Am Wochenende hatte ich auch endlich Zeit für eine kurze Ausfahrt bzw. artgerechte Haltung. Das Grinsen ging garnicht mehr weg. Klar, der Umstieg von HT auf FS ist enorm. Was mich aber besonders gefreut hat, ich komme mit dem Bike auch überall hoch. Mit abgesenkter Gabel und blockiertem Heck funktionieren auch starke Steigungen noch gut. 
Der Sattel passt mir allerdings garnicht und wird getauscht. Ist aber kein Problem, kommt mein alter drauf und gut ist.
So, und zum Schluss der Ausfahrt verging mir das Grinsen dann doch noch. Das 2-Step der Lyrik hat seinen Geist aufgegeben. Ich bekomme die Gabel nicht mehr komplett ausgefahren. Das fängt ja gut an! Bin nichtmal 20km damit unterwegs gewesen, keine Sprünge, keine Drops. Bleibt zu hoffen, dass ich einfach ein Montagsmodell erwischt habe.
Die Gabel geht jetzt erstmal zurück zu Rose. Mal gucken, ob die mir die Gabel tauschen oder ich auf den Service warten muss. Der freundliche Hotline-Mitarbeiter sagte, die Bearbeitung bei einem Neurad währe immer sehr schnell. Ich hoffe also auf Austausch.

Vielleicht hätte ich doch die 200 Aufpreis auf die Fox zahlen sollen... Mal abwarten, was dabei rauskommt.


----------



## funbiker9 (5. Oktober 2009)

herkulars schrieb:


> Am Wochenende hatte ich auch endlich Zeit für eine kurze Ausfahrt bzw. artgerechte Haltung. Das Grinsen ging garnicht mehr weg. Klar, der Umstieg von HT auf FS ist enorm. Was mich aber besonders gefreut hat, ich komme mit dem Bike auch überall hoch. Mit abgesenkter Gabel und blockiertem Heck funktionieren auch starke Steigungen noch gut.
> Der Sattel passt mir allerdings garnicht und wird getauscht. Ist aber kein Problem, kommt mein alter drauf und gut ist.
> So, und zum Schluss der Ausfahrt verging mir das Grinsen dann doch noch. Das 2-Step der Lyrik hat seinen Geist aufgegeben. Ich bekomme die Gabel nicht mehr komplett ausgefahren. Das fängt ja gut an! Bin nichtmal 20km damit unterwegs gewesen, keine Sprünge, keine Drops. Bleibt zu hoffen, dass ich einfach ein Montagsmodell erwischt habe.
> Die Gabel geht jetzt erstmal zurück zu Rose. Mal gucken, ob die mir die Gabel tauschen oder ich auf den Service warten muss. Der freundliche Hotline-Mitarbeiter sagte, die Bearbeitung bei einem Neurad währe immer sehr schnell. Ich hoffe also auf Austausch.
> ...




Oh Mann, das ist dämlich. 

...aber eben die 2-Step...die hat noch nie richtig funktioniert. Die Lyrik 2-step sind alle Montags gebaut worden . Ein Händler meinte sogar, daß er noch keine 2-step gesehen hat, welche dauerhaft funktioniert hat. 

Hört sich jetzt blöd an, vor allem weil sie ja neu ist...aber falls das Ding nochmal kaputt geht, schau Dich nach einer anderen Gabel um...


----------



## [email protected] (5. Oktober 2009)

herkulars schrieb:


> ...
> Vielleicht hÃ¤tte ich doch die 200â¬ Aufpreis auf die Fox zahlen sollen... Mal abwarten, was dabei rauskommt.



Da kannst du auch Pech haben... in dem Fox 36 Talas Thread liest man auch viel schlechtes.. von max. 150mm Federweg Ã¼ber nicht funtionierende Talas Systeme, ruppiges Ansprechverhalten, Luft in der DÃ¤mpferkammer bis zu undichten Luftkammern...

Hatte auch schon Ã¼berlegt meine 36er "neu" zu verkaufen und gegen eine Wotan zu tauschen. Nun bin ich froh das ich es nicht gemacht habe, meine funktioniert traumhaft, steht meiner 36er VAN RC2 in nix nach. Ansprechverhalten ist selbst nach knappen 80km schon top, 160mm nimmt sie auch und auch das Talas funzt. Da ich sehr leicht bin und sie nur mit 3bar Druck fahre muss ich allerdings das Vorderrad 1-2x lupfen damit sie ausfÃ¤hrt...

Nur wirklich schade das RS scheinbar immer noch Probleme mit dem 2-Step hat... naja Daumen drÃ¼cken dann lÃ¤uft sie nach dem Service wie ne 1...



funbiker9 schrieb:


> ...
> HÃ¶rt sich jetzt blÃ¶d an, vor allem weil sie ja neu ist...aber falls das Ding nochmal kaputt geht, schau Dich nach einer anderen Gabel um...



Wenn nix hilft Magura WOTAN... meiner Meinung nach eine super Gabel... vielmals unterschÃ¤tzt und keine FOX "Mondpreise"


----------



## clk2106 (5. Oktober 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Hatte auch schon überlegt meine 36er "neu" zu verkaufen und gegen eine Wotan zu tauschen. Nun bin ich froh das ich es nicht gemacht habe, meine funktioniert traumhaft, steht meiner 36er VAN RC2 in nix nach. Ansprechverhalten ist selbst nach knappen 80km schon top, 160mm nimmt sie auch und auch das Talas funzt. Da ich sehr leicht bin und sie nur mit 3bar Druck fahre muss ich allerdings das Vorderrad 1-2x lupfen damit sie ausfährt...



auch von der wotan hört man nicht nur gutes... da haben manche die gabel auch viel beim hersteller...
wenns um reine funktion geht, nix geht über ne stahlfedergabel.
meine totem läuft so super, kann nixht klagen... hat halt keine absenkfunktion und is doch sauschwer im vergleich


----------



## funbiker9 (5. Oktober 2009)

Die Wotan kenn ich nur vom hören, sagen. 

Bei Bikes fürs gröbere bin ich auch ein Fan von einer Stahlfeder. Nicht unbedingt wegen dem Ansprechverhalten, sondern mehr wegen der Zuverlässigkeit.

Fox 36 VAN R ist ne gute Gabel...aber erstens schweine teuer und eben der typisch FOX Service. Von dem hört man ja auch nicht immer gutes.
...oder eben die Lyrik u-turn, das Buchsenspiel dürfte bei den neueren Modellen auch endlich behoben sein. Servicetechnisch gesehen kann man bei Rock Shox auch nicht meckern. Habe bis jetzt zumindest keine negativ Erfahrungen machen müssen.


----------



## herkulars (5. Oktober 2009)

Probleme gibt es mit allen absenkbaren Luftgabeln, dazu hatte ich im Vorfeld hier im Forum schon genug gelesen. Ist halt einfach ärgerlich. Ich hoffe einfach darauf, dass alles so funktioniert wie es soll und möglichst schnell.

Ein Bekannter von mir fährt die Lyrik 2Step im Trek Remedy. Der nimmt das Teil wesentlich härter ran als ich es bisher kann, und die funktioniert hervorragend.


----------



## funbiker9 (5. Oktober 2009)

herkulars schrieb:


> Probleme gibt es mit allen absenkbaren Luftgabeln, dazu hatte ich im Vorfeld hier im Forum schon genug gelesen. Ist halt einfach ärgerlich. Ich hoffe einfach darauf, dass alles so funktioniert wie es soll und möglichst schnell.
> 
> Ein Bekannter von mir fährt die Lyrik 2Step im Trek Remedy. Der nimmt das Teil wesentlich härter ran als ich es bisher kann, und die funktioniert hervorragend.



Das ist mehr als ärgerlich...denn mit einem neuen Bike will man eigentlich fahren...

Habe auch ein Problem mit meinem Jimbo ...mit dem Bike komme ich mittlerweile öfters an Stellen vorbei, welche ich gerne fahren würde und mit dem Jimbo auch durchaus machbar sind. Allerdings, wenn ich auf Tour bin habe ich nicht mehr als einen Helm auf und das ist mir dann doch zu gefährlich. Siehe gestern Wattkopf....ja auch das sind Probleme 

Wie macht Ihr das, fahrt Ihr einfach oder seit ihr dann auch vernünftig und laßt es bleiben?
Bin seit meinem Sturz ( ohne Protektoren ) über den Lenker auf eine Steintreppe irgendwie vorsichtig geworden. Glaube soviel *GLÜCK* da ohne große Verletzungen raus zu kommen hat man nicht zweimal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clk2106 (5. Oktober 2009)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Wie macht Ihr das, fahrt Ihr einfach oder seit ihr dann auch vernünftig und laßt es bleiben?
> Bin seit meinem Sturz ( ohne Protektoren ) über den Lenker auf eine Steintreppe irgendwie vorsichtig geworden. Glaube soviel *GLÜCK* da ohne große Verletzungen raus zu kommen hat man nicht zweimal.



3 varianten:
- harakiri drauf los
- absteigen, anschaun, linie überlegen und dann testen
- absteigen und schieben

ich bevorzug eig die 2. variante, auch wenn ich oft durch den flow im trail automatisch die erste variante zieh, da abbremsen gefählicher is, als einfach drüber...


----------



## funbiker9 (5. Oktober 2009)

Ich meine aber die Stellen, bei denen das testen schon schief gehen kann. 
Voller Euphorie über mein neues Rädchen bin ich den Strommastendownhill runter  ohne den vorher gesehen oder gekannt zu haben. Also die Harakiri Version. Danach habe ich auch gedacht, du Vollseckel. Im Bikepark alles an was es nur gibt und dann so eine Aktion . 

Was ich damit sagen will, das Bike kann 'zuviel' 

Werde mir vorsorglich nen leichten Rücken und Brustpanzer Kombination holen, mit der man auch noch Touren kann.


----------



## clk2106 (5. Oktober 2009)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Werde mir vorsorglich nen leichten Rücken und Brustpanzer Kombination holen, mit der man auch noch Touren kann.



ich hab für den garda den deuter attack und den speci deviant carbon.
werd mir jetzt noch tld knieschoner zulegen...

alles in allem ned schwer aber sehr nützlich.


----------



## funbiker9 (5. Oktober 2009)

Full Face auf Tour ist halt nicht so toll. Natürlich vom Schutz her deutlich besser.
Ich hab ne Dirt Schale auf dem Kopf. Der ist zumindest auf der Seite und hinten zu.

Habe da an so etwas gedacht + Knie & Ellenbogenschtuz

http://www.sixsixone.com/Catalog_66...&product=f397dd4a-6c47-4029-90f2-9d741818906e


----------



## Nachor (5. Oktober 2009)

STOPP..Hier gings doch mal um die Bike nicht um diverse Klamotten, Fahrtechnik etc. Gerade zum Thema Gabeln und Protektoren gibts ja schon einiges hier im Forum

Nicht böse gemeint


----------



## -MIK- (5. Oktober 2009)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Wie macht Ihr das, fahrt Ihr einfach oder seit ihr dann auch vernünftig und laßt es bleiben?



Kette rechts und Feuer.  

Spass bei Seite, wir haben nen Helm auf und Knieschoner von 661 o.ä. an. Was man nicht kennt, guckt man sich entweder erst an und fährt dann oder man guckt es sich beim Fahren an. Beim ersten mal muss man ja nicht mit Steve Peat Geschwindigkeit da rein ballern, Herantasten tuts ja auch.

Ich muss Dir aber recht geben, der Oncle kann unglaublich viel. Mit dem Ding hab ich echt ne Menge Angst verloren, was mein Red Bull nicht geschafft hat...


----------



## funbiker9 (5. Oktober 2009)

Nachor schrieb:


> STOPP..Hier gings doch mal um die Bike nicht um diverse Klamotten, Fahrtechnik etc. Gerade zum Thema Gabeln und Protektoren gibts ja schon einiges hier im Forum
> 
> Nicht böse gemeint



Man brauch die Klamotten aber um sein Uncle artgerecht zu bewegen 

Nein, hast ja recht hier gehts ums Bike und was es kann usw....also back to the Thread.


----------



## clk2106 (5. Oktober 2009)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Nein, hast ja recht hier gehts ums Bike und was es kann usw....also back to the Thread.



dann mal wieder ein paar updates zum fahrwerkssetup... wieviel sag wird nun gefahren?


----------



## funbiker9 (5. Oktober 2009)

Bin bei meinen 32% Sag geblieben  mir paßt's so gut.
An der Lyrik habe ich 3cm SAG...bin sehr zufrieden mit der Einstellung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (5. Oktober 2009)

so, aber heute neu, umfrage auf der ersten seite. damit man einen überblick hat, was hier bevorzugt gefahren wird.


----------



## homerkills (5. Oktober 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> so, aber heute neu, umfrage auf der ersten seite. damit man einen überblick hat, was hier bevorzugt gefahren wird.




nicht wirklich nützlich die umfrage


----------



## Deleted138492 (5. Oktober 2009)

Sach ma Homer, wartest du auch auf dein Rose? Habe ich da was verpasst?


----------



## homerkills (5. Oktober 2009)

nee....ich sach mal "leider" warte ich nicht 
ich les hier nur fleißig mit...und mische mich auch mal ein  ...weil ich mich zwischen dem onkel und dem radon swoop nicht so recht entscheiden kann.

ich weiß iwie noch nicht ob ich sooo oft im park fahren werde und ob mir der onkel daher nicht was "too much" ist.bin eher son trail surfer....ohne lift und so


----------



## Deleted138492 (5. Oktober 2009)

Das 09er Swoop ist auch so gut wie ausverkauft und das Glide 160 ebenfalls (welche ich auch im Auge hatte). Darum bin ich ja zu Rose übergelaufen .


----------



## eminem7905 (5. Oktober 2009)

homerkills schrieb:


> nicht wirklich nützlich die umfrage



wenn man schon  macht, dann wäre ne begründung sinnvoll. mosern kann ja bekanntlich jeder, konstruktiv begründen die wenigsten 


ich finde es schon praktisch, man hat hier einen überblick wer was fährt, und bei problemen etc. kann man dann jem. direkt ansprechen.denn ich dachte eigentlich das hier nur jimbos im thread sind, aber anseinend ist es nicht so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (5. Oktober 2009)

Ach, ich finds schon interessant zu sehen, wie viele und welche Räder hier so gefahren werden .

btw: Endlich funktioniert das Schaltwerk wie es soll. Die kleine Gebrauchsanweisung von Sram hat mir mehr geholfen als alle Anleitungen aus dem Internet zusammen .


----------



## ka1saa (5. Oktober 2009)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> btw: Endlich funktioniert das Schaltwerk wie es soll. Die kleine Gebrauchsanweisung von Sram hat mir mehr geholfen als alle Anleitungen aus dem Internet zusammen .


hehe so ab und an sollen die ja durchaus eine gewisse daseinsberechtigung haben ! läuft jetzt alles wie es soll, was macht das kettenrunterspringen?

und ich warte weiter ... dabei hab ich ja eigentlich grad erst mit warten angefangen xD!


----------



## Deleted138492 (5. Oktober 2009)

Nachdem ich den Zug vom Umwerfer etwas gespannt habe, springt sie nicht mehr runter. Ob das jetzt so bleibt, kann ich erst am Mittwoch in Erfahrung bringen, bis dahin ist das Wetter zu sche1sse.

Wann kommt denn dein Radl? Größe? Farbe?


----------



## homerkills (5. Oktober 2009)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Das 09er Swoop ist auch so gut wie ausverkauft und das Glide 160 ebenfalls (welche ich auch im Auge hatte). Darum bin ich ja zu Rose übergelaufen .




beim swoop stimmt das soweit...das slide habe ich letzte woche erst im laden getestet...und da war keine rede von wegen nur noch begrenzte stückzahl.


----------



## Deleted138492 (5. Oktober 2009)

Hm, egal. Das Rose gefällt mir eh besser .


----------



## homerkills (5. Oktober 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> wenn man schon  macht, dann wäre ne begründung sinnvoll. mosern kann ja bekanntlich jeder, konstruktiv begründen die wenigsten
> 
> 
> ich finde es schon praktisch, man hat hier einen überblick wer was fährt, und bei problemen etc. kann man dann jem. direkt ansprechen.denn ich dachte eigentlich das hier nur jimbos im thread sind, aber anseinend ist es nicht so.




das mit dem direkten ansprechen der leute die das bike xy fahren ist mir nicht durch den kopp gegangen...da hast du wohl recht.ich bitte um entschuldigung


----------



## homerkills (5. Oktober 2009)

wer kann denn was zur stückzahl der jimbos sagen??hat da wer infos?(ausser rose selbst)


----------



## Deleted138492 (5. Oktober 2009)

Schwarz M weg, schwarz L knapp, weiss/grün noch verfügbar, mehr weiss nur Rose.


----------



## herkulars (5. Oktober 2009)

Astroluca schrieb:


> Ok, thanks!
> 
> If possible, can you photoghaph your bike? or can you help me to search a photo of the bike (size XL)?



Here's a picture of my bike. Sorry for the bad details.


----------



## ka1saa (5. Oktober 2009)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Wann kommt denn dein Radl? Größe? Farbe?


fertigstellung voraussichtl. bis 26.10. steht in der auftragsbestätigung, der nette herr am telefon hat gemeint, evtl. bis in 2 wochen ab bestellung (hab mitte letzte woche bestellt), das wäre natürlich sehr geil , aber mach mir da mal vorsorglich keine allzugroßen hoffnungen (dann ist die freude im zweifelsfall umso größer ).
8er jimbo, größe L (bei 187/94 länge), petrol green/white, als einzige option fat alberts (+ flaschenhalter und klingel zum spazierer warnen  ), sonst wie beschrieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clk2106 (6. Oktober 2009)

ka1saa schrieb:


> 8er jimbo, größe L (bei 187/94 länge), petrol green/white, als einzige option fat alberts (+ flaschenhalter und klingel zum spazierer warnen  ), sonst wie beschrieben.



also sofern der freilauf so laut is, wie bei den anderen 8ern, is die klingel ev überflüssig


----------



## -MIK- (6. Oktober 2009)

Jungs, dass ist n Freerider, da kommt keine Klingel dran. Wenn, dann braucht man was mit DRUCK


----------



## clk2106 (6. Oktober 2009)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Jungs, dass ist n Freerider, da kommt keine Klingel dran. Wenn, dann braucht man was mit DRUCK



ich hatt seit meinem kinderrad nirgends mehr ne klingel drauf...
am rennrad wollt ich nun mal eine montieren, da bei uns am radweg verdammt viel los is und tw leut sogar spazieren gehn, inkl. wadlbeisser. 
hat aber keinen platz gefunden, dank campa freilauf gehts aber auch ohne inzwischen 

und genau genommen is es ein ENDURO


----------



## Astroluca (6. Oktober 2009)

herkulars schrieb:


> Here's a picture of my bike. Sorry for the bad details.



Perfect!
Thanks


----------



## Nachor (6. Oktober 2009)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Jungs, dass ist n Freerider, da kommt keine Klingel dran. Wenn, dann braucht man was mit DRUCK



Hab mich gerade schlapp gelacht, beim Lesen der Bewertungen...

40 Tonner und so..

aber mir persönlich zu heftig, dann lieber ne gute Trillerpfeife an Rucksack, für die Waldautobahn reicht das


----------



## robonr1 (6. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Freunde,
Hab mir gestern ein Jabba Wood bestellt - Liefertermin 28.10. - ich zähle die Stunden...


----------



## ka1saa (6. Oktober 2009)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Jungs, dass ist n Freerider, da kommt keine Klingel dran. Wenn, dann braucht man was mit DRUCK


hehe, hatte mal sowas am stadtrad, das macht schon einDRUCK auf die fußgänger (wurde leider irgendwann undicht und die ganzen klagen wegen hörsturz...  ), auf dem rennrad schrei ich, da kommt mir keine klingel drann, aber aufm waldrad bin ich zu faul zum schreien und ich will ja das image der radfahrer nicht unnötig verschlechtern  (moment, ist der ruf erst ruiniert.... ach egal ). finds immer toll, den wild fuchtelnden netten rentnern zu erklären, dass ich 2x geklingelt hab und vollkommen im recht bin xD. im zweifelsfall kommt sie an mein jetztiges stadtrad, da ist die klingel eh ziemlich im eimer.


----------



## Deleted138492 (6. Oktober 2009)

So, grad die The One eingebremst. Das ist aber auch ein Anker ^^. Ich hoffe, ich fliege nicht übern Lenker, wenn ich mal stärker abbremsen muss .


----------



## tgindia (6. Oktober 2009)

Apropos Anker, kann jemand was zur Avid Bremse sagen? Sollte ja ein wenig unter der TheOne von der Leistung liegen. Aber noch immer ankermäßig?

Nächsten Montag kommt mein 4 *FREU*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clk2106 (6. Oktober 2009)

die geht auch brachial... wird auch an DH bikes verwendet!!
ned ganz so, wie die code, aber gut!


----------



## Nachor (7. Oktober 2009)

Bueck schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> bei meinem Bike ist die Kabelführung am Umlenker nicht optimal. Irgendwie ist das angeschweißte Auge vom Zug falsch positioniert so das der Zug nicht sauber von unten sondern von der seite in den Umwerfer kommt.
> 
> Ist es normal das in unbelastetem Zustand und kleinen Gängen die Kette auf dem Umwerferblech unten aufsitzt? Das gibt beim "Spielen" mit dem Bike manchmal Rasselgeräusche.
> ...




Ich war mal so frei die oben dargestellten Montageprobleme (Fotos)an Rose weiterzuleiten. Als Antwort kam ein Danke und das man dies an die Montage weitergeleitet hat. Wenn Hilft


----------



## -MIK- (7. Oktober 2009)

Nachor schrieb:


> Ich war mal so frei die oben dargestellten Montageprobleme (Fotos)an Rose weiterzuleiten. Als Antwort kam ein Danke und das man dies an die Montage weitergeleitet hat. Wenn Hilft



Na das würde mich auch mal interessieren, ob da was von Rose kommt...


----------



## herkulars (7. Oktober 2009)

> Apropos Anker, kann jemand was zur Avid Bremse sagen? Sollte ja ein wenig unter der TheOne von der Leistung liegen. Aber noch immer ankermäßig?



Du wirst die Elixir lieben! Ich fahre seit Anfang des Jahres die R am Hardtail und habe jetzt die CR am Jimbo. Die ist zwar noch nicht eingebremst, aber dank der größeren Scheiben (203/185 zu 185/160) hab ich mich doch erstmal gut erschrocken.
Erschrecken wirst Du Dich allerdings bei Nässe: Da wird sie ziemlich laut, zumindest mit den Standard-Belägen. Dann brauchst Du auch kein Horn und schon gar keine Klingel mehr am Rad.


----------



## clk2106 (7. Oktober 2009)

hat mal jemand die muse und mag mal zusammenfassen, was hier geschrieben steht??
http://www.mtb-forum.it/community/forum/showthread.php?t=133195

mein italienisch ist etwas eingerostet 

zu der alten frage mit dem e2 steerer:
meine meinung, es is halt der neue standard, wieder mal was, um neue rahmen zu verkaufen. bislang war das 1 1/8 steuerrohr ausreichend, auch bei wildesten gangarten.
hab zb an meinem sx 08 selbst mit der totem keine flexprobleme gehabt...
viel lärm um eig recht wenig... 

und irgendwie müssen sie ja was verändert haben... die bikeindustrie lebt davon, jedes jahr neues zu bringen, und eben nicht nur farblich.
somit wurde ja das wort "verschlimmbessert" überhaupt kreiert. durch den wahn, etwas verändern zu müssen, kommt halt nicht immer nur gutes raus...


----------



## funbiker9 (7. Oktober 2009)

herkulars schrieb:


> Du wirst die Elixir lieben! Ich fahre seit Anfang des Jahres die R am Hardtail und habe jetzt die CR am Jimbo. Die ist zwar noch nicht eingebremst, aber dank der größeren Scheiben (203/185 zu 185/160) hab ich mich doch erstmal gut erschrocken.
> Erschrecken wirst Du Dich allerdings bei Nässe: Da wird sie ziemlich laut, zumindest mit den Standard-Belägen. Dann brauchst Du auch kein Horn und schon gar keine Klingel mehr am Rad.



Die Erfahrung habe ich bei Nässe noch nicht gemacht. Kurz nach dem Bikeputz schreit sie kurz, aber nur bis zur ersten härteren Bremsung.

Was ich mittlerweile ( leider! ) sagen muß, daß die Elixir von Werk aus nicht gut entlüftet sind. Ich fahre die Bremse an 3 Rädern...

1. Uncle Jimbo ---> gut entlüftet 
2. Demo ---> schelcht entlüftet  habe letztes Wochenende entlüfteten müssen
3. Big Hit nachgerüstet ---> ebenfalls nicht gut entlüftet  werde ich wahrscheinlich heute abend nachholen

Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, daß die Belagnachstellung bei keiner richtig funktioniert. Je dünner die Bremsbeläge werden, desto weiter wandert der Druckpunkt Richtung lenker. Klingt komisch ist aber so. 

Und von wegen Beläge tauschen ohne Rad aus zu bauen. Versuch mal die Kolben mit eingebautem Rad zurück zu schieben 

Will die Bremse auf keinen Fall schlecht machen...beißt wie'd Sau und fading & Co ist ihr gänzlich unbekannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herkulars (7. Oktober 2009)

> Und von wegen Beläge tauschen ohne Rad aus zu bauen. Versuch mal die Kolben mit eingebautem Rad zurück zu schieben


Stimmt, ist totaler Quatsch, das funktioniert einfach nicht. Trotzdem geht es recht fix, auch wenn das Rad dazu raus muss.

Das mit der Nässe ist tatsächlich so wie Du schreibst. Solange die Scheibe nass ist quietscht sie. Wenn Du mal bei Regen unterwegs bist tut sie das dann halt immer wenn Du mal 5 Minuten nicht gebremst hast. Ist aber kein Problem.

Zum Entlüften: Bei meiner R ist es auch so, das die Hintere nicht gut entlüftet war ab Werk. Geht aber trotzdem gut. Die Vordere geht aber wie sau. Und beim Jimbo muss Rose ja mindestens die Hintere entlüftet haben, wie hätten sie sonst die Leitung durch den Rahmen bekommen?

Aber auch andere Hersteller haben Probleme. Ein Freund von mir fährt die The One am Cube Stereo. Da war von Anfang an der Druckpunkt ein feucht-warmer Händedruck. Sogar V-Brakes haben mehr Druck gemacht. Jetzt sind sie ordentlich entlüftet und echte Wurfanker.


----------



## funbiker9 (7. Oktober 2009)

herkulars schrieb:


> Zum Entlüften: Bei meiner R ist es auch so, das die Hintere nicht gut entlüftet war ab Werk. Geht aber trotzdem gut. Die Vordere geht aber wie sau. Und beim Jimbo muss Rose ja mindestens die Hintere entlüftet haben, wie hätten sie sonst die Leitung durch den Rahmen bekommen?




das macht Sinn.

Ich finde die elixir ja wirklich ne gute Bremse ( fahre sie ja schließlich an drei Rädern ), aber man muß auch ihre schwächen kennen damit sie richtig Anker mäßig funktioniert...


----------



## clk2106 (7. Oktober 2009)

wer hatte schon mal ne Avid mit einem ordentlichen Druckpunkt ab Werk? 
kenn niemanden, der die einfach motiert hat und gefahren is... da gabs immer was zu tun anfangs.
bei der code gabs genug leut, die mehrmals entlüften mussten, bis die ganze luft aus dem system war!


----------



## Deleted138492 (7. Oktober 2009)

So, die The One ist genau so ein Sensibelchen wie mir gesagt wurde ^^. Sie quietscht fürchterlich, wenn auch nur ein winziger Tropfen Wasser auf die Beläge kommt, ausserdem quietscht sie kurz vor dem Stillstand. Am linken Kolben des VR-Sattels hing etwas, das sich verdächtig nach Bremsflüssigkeit anfühlte (schmierig) und die Bremskraft schwindet, wenn das Rad auch nur 10 Minuten nicht bewegt wird. Gestern Abend war die Bremskraft noch super, heute Mittag am Anfang des Ausritts miserabel. Nach einer halben Stunde Rumgebremse war es wieder in Ordnung, doch nachdem ich das Rad 10 Minuten lang stehen ließ, konnte ich wieder von vorne anfangen .

Ich hoffe doch sehr, dass sich das alles mit der Zeit gibt...


----------



## clk2106 (7. Oktober 2009)

so, zur lieferzeit rose: hab mir grad ein lapierre bestellt... lieferung voraussichtlich jänner 2010


----------



## Deleted138492 (7. Oktober 2009)

Wie, was wo? Rose abbestellt oder was? Wieso?


----------



## clk2106 (7. Oktober 2009)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Wie, was wo? Rose abbestellt oder was? Wieso?



na, bist arg? 

hab mir das neue dh720 geordert!!


----------



## Deleted138492 (7. Oktober 2009)

Arg? Hä?
Jedenfalls ein geiles Teil, so in rot .

Kann mir jemand was zu den Problemen mit meiner Einen (nervenden) sagen?


----------



## kudo (7. Oktober 2009)

robonr1 schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde,
> Hab mir gestern ein Jabba Wood bestellt - Liefertermin 28.10. - ich zähle die Stunden...



Willkommen im Club ,bekomm mein ´s am 13.10.


----------



## -MIK- (7. Oktober 2009)

@Avid Topic: Hab zwei Codes an meinem Bullen gehabt, beide haben die ersten 250km gebremst wie Hulle, danach aber abgebaut. Der Druckpunkt wanderte, dann war sie knüppel hart und hat kaum gebremst, dann sind von den Kolben die Nasen andauernd abgebrochen... Die Code braucht auf jeden Fall Pflege.

@The One Topic von Müs Lee: Kann ich in keinster Weise bestätigen. Die The One bremst und bremst und bremst. Wenn ich den Kübel nach dem Waschen aus der feuchten Garage geschoben hab, hats bis zur Waldeinfahrt (keine 3km) ein bissel gequietscht, nach der ersten Abfahrt war das aber wieder vorbei. 

Einen wandernden Druckpunkt oder sogar Leistungsverlust nach Standzeit habe ich auch noch nie gefühlt. Vor weg, hab die Bremse nur ein paar mal angebremst, auf dem Weg zur ersten Tour. Den Rest hat die Abfahrt gemacht.

Würde Dir vorschlagen, dass Du die Bremse mal entlüftest (oder entlüften läst) oder Dich mit Rose in Verbindung setzt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (8. Oktober 2009)

Das Problem ist leider kein wandernder Druckpunkt, sondern nachlassende Bremskraft nach ein paar Stunden Standzeit. Ich fahre noch bis zur Erstinspektion damit und dann sehe ich weiter...


----------



## clk2106 (8. Oktober 2009)

putz die bremse mal mit bremsenreiniger...
ev verschiert der erstabrieb die bremse und führt so zu leistungsverlust?!?!?

PS: "bist arg?" heisst so viel wie "machst du witze?" oder " willst mich verarschen?"
vergesse ab und an, dass man mich als ösi hier nur bedingt versteht


----------



## Deleted138492 (8. Oktober 2009)

Bremsenreiniger kommt mir nicht dran, ich wollte meine Dichtungen noch ein wenig durchs Leben begleiten ^^. Spiritus, Wasser und Spüli habe ich schon auf die Scheiben gehauen und genutzt hat es leider nix . Wie gesagt, ich warte noch etwas ab. Morgen fahre ich den hiesigen "Berg" 2-3 mal runter, vielleicht bessert sich das Ganze ja noch.


----------



## -MIK- (8. Oktober 2009)

clk2106 schrieb:


> putz die bremse mal mit bremsenreiniger...



Uah, ne bloß nicht, dann kannst die Bremse fast komplett neu einbremsen und hast auf die ersten 20m fast null Bremswirkung. Hast Du das Bike schon gewaschen? Bestimmt! Hast Du danach mit einem feuchten Tuch die Bremsscheiben gereinigt?

Was mich irritiert, warum nach ein paar Stunden Standzeit die Leistung nachlässt. Wie fühlt sich das denn an, ist der Druckpunkt weg, bremst Du und die Bremse hat dann Fading, beschreib das bitte mal, kann mir da noch nix drunter vorstellen....



Müs Lee schrieb:


> Bremsenreiniger kommt mir nicht dran, ich wollte meine Dichtunge noch ein wenig durchs Leben begleiten ^^.





Du sollst die Dinger ja nicht tränken, einmal drauf, säubern und verfliegen lassen, wenn überhaupt....


----------



## Deleted138492 (8. Oktober 2009)

Der Druckpunkt ist sehr gut, der verändert sich nicht. Es ist so dass ich die Beläge jedes mal neu einbremsen muss, sie fühlen sich wie frisch aus der Verpackung an. Wie gesagt, morgen wissen wir mehr.


----------



## clk2106 (8. Oktober 2009)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Uah, ne bloß nicht, dann kannst die Bremse fast komplett neu einbremsen und hast auf die ersten 20m fast null Bremswirkung.



kann ich nicht bestätigen... hab grad die code entlüftet und geserviced...
bremsenreiniger halt nicht auf die beläge direkt, aber sonst schon ne gute erfindung...
ich fand spiritus machte bei mir das ganze immer noch schlechter?!?!


----------



## Deleted138492 (8. Oktober 2009)

Nachher wurde die Scheibe natürlich gereinigt und mit einem feuchten Lappen abgewischt. Bei meiner alten Bremse gab es nie ein Problem mit Spiritus, eher im Gegenteil. Klar, die ersten paar Meter ist es nicht berauschend, aber nach ein mal Bremsen war es in Ordnung. Ich habe eh keinen Bremsenreiniger, das hat sich also erledigt .

So, das Quietschen anfangs kommt wahrscheinlich von der hohen Luftfeuchtigkeit in unserem Keller, die Bremskraft war wieder miserabel und nach ein paar mal Bremsen gings wieder. Die VR-Bremse quietscht kurz vor Stillstand nicht mehr so viel, an der HR-Bremse arbeite ich noch. Morgen gehts weiter .


----------



## Nachor (8. Oktober 2009)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Na das würde mich auch mal interessieren, ob da was von Rose kommt...



gerade kam Post von Rose zu den weiter oben genannten Montage"problemen":

Bei der Konstruktion war uns das Fahrverhalten, die Seitensteifigkeit und
die Haltbarkeit des Rahmens bzw. der Lager sehr wichtig. Durch die stabile
Ausführung des Schwingenlagers sind die Möglichkeiten  für die Zugverlegung
begrenzt. Dies führt zu leicht erhöhten Bedienkräften, hat aber bei
ausgiebigen Tests zu keinen weiteren Nachteilen geführt.


Bei schnellen Abfahrten in ruppigem Gelände lässt sich das gelegentliche
Abspringen der Kette ohne Kettenführung nicht kpl. ausschließen. Wir
arbeiten an einer speziellen Kettenführung für 3-fach Kurbeln. Bis diese
serienreif ist montieren wir ab sofort Schrauben am ISCG Adapter, die ein
Verkeilen verhindern.


----------



## Deleted138492 (8. Oktober 2009)

Na, die Kefü werde ich mir holen sobald sie verfügbar ist .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (8. Oktober 2009)

Nachor schrieb:


> gerade kam Post von Rose zu den weiter oben genannten Montage"problemen":
> 
> Bei der Konstruktion war uns das Fahrverhalten, die Seitensteifigkeit und
> die Haltbarkeit des Rahmens bzw. der Lager sehr wichtig. Durch die stabile
> ...





Erstmal danke für die weitergeleiteten Infos Nachor. Dann danke @Rose für die Ehrlichkeit, hätte ich so nicht erwartet...


----------



## ka1saa (9. Oktober 2009)

so, die pedale sind schonmal da xD (nc-17 sudpin III in schwarz, hatte ich woanders bestellt), jetzt heißts nur noch aufs rad warten...


----------



## Deleted138492 (9. Oktober 2009)

So, nun bin ich unser Hügelchen vor der Tür 2 mal runtergefahren (insgesamt etwa 300hm) und jetzt tut es die The One auch schon besser. Vorne quietscht sie gar nicht mehr, hinten nur noch wenig und morgen ist es hoffentlich ganz weg .


----------



## ka1saa (9. Oktober 2009)

ka1saa schrieb:


> jetzt heißts nur noch aufs rad warten...


hab grad festgestellt, dass die wochenangabe bei der "aktuelle liefertermine"-funktion auf der rose-homepage von 3 auf 2 gesunken ist  *hoff*... (schlimm, diese wartenden, die nichts besseres zu tun haben ).

edit: jetzt sinds wieder 3 wochen ...


----------



## timbike (10. Oktober 2009)

hallo an allee
bin neu hier
hab mir ein dr z 2 bestellt,warte gespannt drauf
wird mein 8. rose bike(inkl. mtb meiner frau,rr,und tandem)
wenns mal reklamationen gab(in der regel nur die anbauteile und dafür kann der erwin ja nix) wurde mir imme fix geholfen ganz im gegenteil zum örtlichen,der nur 500 m von mir weg wohnt.
hatte es vor 10 jahren schon mal mit fully versucht,war mir aber nicht so angenehm,deshalb bis jetzt hardtailfan.
wollte mir eigentlich gar kein bike kaufen in diesem jahr da ich 2008 erst ein geiles al team angeschafft hab,aber dann sah ich den preis(1400)und konnte nicht mehr anders.
ausstattung hab ich alles so gelassen,will mal sram testen,bis dato immer nur shimano gequält.
mein letztes fully war die louise von red bull,mit louise scheibenbremse 160 mm vorn und hinten,abenteuer pur sag ich euch.
ride on


----------



## Deleted138492 (10. Oktober 2009)

Ach ja, an alle Onkelfahrer: Wenns in der Region um das Sitzrohr quietscht, schaut nach ob die Bremsleitung (links) nicht daran Schuld ist. Wenn die Leitung trocken und sauber ist, quietscht es nur sehr wenig und es ist fast nicht bemerkbar, aber sobald auch nur ein kleiner Brocken Schlamm oder Wasser dazwischengerät, wirds nervig. Wenn ihr auch betroffen seid, dann klebt einfach ein durchsichtiges oder schwarzes Stück Klebeband auf die Leitung und schon hörts auf.

Bei der Gelegenheit könnt ihr auch nachschauen, ob nicht schon Abriebspuren an der rechten Seite des Sitzrohrs zu sehen sind. Links war bei mir ein langes Stück Folie drauf, aber rechts nur ein kleines ovales Stück, das nicht alles abdeckt wenn das HR einfedert. Nach 3 Tagen waren da schon Spuren zu sehen, das geht also recht schnell!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clk2106 (11. Oktober 2009)

geniale meldung am sonntag nachmittag:
"Ihr Traumbike wurde soeben an die Produktionsvorbereitung übergeben und wird nun für die Fertigung vorbereitet."


----------



## W.K. (11. Oktober 2009)

So leute hier mal meins wa...

Fährt sich hammer Geil, aber einige Sachen werden noch dran gemacht ne. Gewicht muss runter  







Rahmen: Rose Beef Cake Schwarz M
Gabel: Manitou Travis 1.5
Steuersatz: Superstar 1.5 Rot
Dämpfer: Manitou Metal 222mm (Ersatzdämpfer)
Vorbau: Truvativ Holzfeller 1.5 50mm
Lenker: Truvativ Holzfeller 720mm
Griffe: Sixpack Fingertrix Lock On
Sattelstütze: FSA SL 250
Sattelklemme: Rose
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR XC
Bremse - VR: Avid Juicy 7 203mm
Bremse - HR: Avid Juicy 7 203mm
Innenlager: Shimano XT
Kurbel: Shimano LX
Kettenblatt: Shimano LX 38-26 mit Bashguard
Kettenführung: Rose
Pedale: Xtreme
Trigger: Shimano SLX
Umwerfer: Shimano XT
Schaltwerk: Shimano SLX Kurz
Kasette: Shimano Ultegra XT 11-32t (bald Ultegra 11-27 oder 11-25)
Kette: Shimano XT (bald KMC)
VR-Nabe: NS Bikes 36 / 20mm / rot
HR-Nabe: Hope Pro2 36 / 135x12mm / rot
Felgen: Mavic 521
Speichen: DTswiss Competition DB / 2.0-1.8-2.0
Nippel: DTswiss Alu rot 12x2mm
Schläuche: Continental
Reifen: Schwalbe Muddy Mary

18,1kg aktl.


----------



## ka1saa (11. Oktober 2009)

clk2106 schrieb:


> geniale meldung am sonntag nachmittag:
> "Ihr Traumbike wurde soeben an die Produktionsvorbereitung übergeben und wird nun für die Fertigung vorbereitet."


oh yeah , und das am sonntag nachmittag! wann war nochmal dein fertigstellungstermin in der auftragsbestätigung?

@W.K.: schicker kuchen , wär ja direkt auch mal ne überlegung wert , aber glaub mir reicht erstmal der onkel *hehe*

hab mich grad mal wieder mit meinem hardtail durch die sonntagsspaziergängermassen in den wald gequält, sogar auf den trails warn sie unterwegs, tststs  (da war ich doch wieder froh, ne klingel zu haben, sonst wär ich jetzt heiser xD)... wird zeit für den "leichten freerider" !


----------



## clk2106 (11. Oktober 2009)

ka1saa schrieb:


> oh yeah , und das am sonntag nachmittag! wann war nochmal dein fertigstellungstermin in der auftragsbestätigung?!



19.10.
tja, war doch auch ziemlich verwundert über ein mail am sonntag??
automatisiert?


----------



## Deleted138492 (11. Oktober 2009)

Sö, ich habe mal mein Rad gewogen und hab über 14.8 Kilogramm gestaunt . Wenn ich die Pedale (400g) und die schwereren Big Betty Reifen [(870g/Reifen vs 645g vom NN) sehr guter Reifen übrigens] abrechne komme ich auf 350 Gramm Abweichung von der Herstellerangabe. Gut, ist nicht viel und mir auch relativ egal, aber wenn ich bedenke dass ein anderer Onkelbesitzer mit der Nummer 4 (oder wars 2?) auf 13.8 Kilogramm gekommen ist...

Ich will ja nicht meckern dass das Rad zu schwer sei, das ist mir egal, aber Rose soll doch bitte die richtigen Gewichte hinzuschreiben.


----------



## tgindia (11. Oktober 2009)

So, mein Rad ist endlich da und jetzt wo ich aus dem Keller komme und alles begutachtet und eingestellt habe gibt's doch gleich mal ein paar Fragen an die Community...

- Bei einem Sag von ca. 30% zieht im eingefedert Zustand der hintere Schaltzug so eine ausgedehnte Kurve, dass man mit der rechten Ferse gut hängenbleiben kann! Bei Euch auch so, gibt's da abhilfe???

- Die hintere Bremse schleift permanent und lässt sich auch nicht durch Kolben zurückdrücken, korrekte Einstellversuche oder sonstwas beruhigen. Kann es sein, dass zuviel Bremsflüssigkeit drin ist bzw. der Druck zu hoch? Hab kein Bock das Bike gleich wieder zu verpacken und zurück zu schicken!

- Größe M scheint für meine 1,81m und 88 Schrittlänge gut geeignet auch wenn ich den Sattel bis zum Anschlag rausziehen muss um noch ein wenig sportlich voranzukommen 

- Das Setup war nicht auf mich eingestellt, jedoch recht schnell erledigt. Der Rest muss sich beim einfahren zeigen...


----------



## Deleted138492 (11. Oktober 2009)

1. Bei mir ist der schaltzug durch Kabelbinder festgezurrt, da ist meinen Fersen nix im Weg. Vielleicht solltest du diese etwas strammer anziehen, normalerweise bewegt sich der Zug nur im Bereich des Sitzrohrs.

2. Welche Bremse ist es? Am Anfang sind die Beläge noch sehr dick, ich musste auch erst ein paar Kilometer fahren damits aufhört zu Schleifen. Fahr erst mal eine Woche damit, das gibt sich schon .

3. Hättest halt L nehmen sollen .

4. Kein Wunder, ist ja auch ein Versender und somit hast du keinen direkten Draht zum Mechaniker. Bei dem geilen Preis mache ich das Setup aber mit Freuden selbst .


----------



## ka1saa (11. Oktober 2009)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Ich will ja nicht meckern dass das Rad zu schwer sei, das ist mir egal, aber Rose soll doch bitte die richtigen Gewichte hinzuschreiben.


mit was für ner waage wiegt ihr denn? so personenwaagen sind nicht unbedingt grad furchtbar genau, vor allem nicht, wenns die ausm tchibo-markt um die ecke ist .
außerdem hattest du die lackierte version oder? das gewicht ist auf die anodisierte bezogen, die ist ein stückel leichter (kann jetzt keine zahlen sagen, aber da ist halt kein lack/pulver am rad , da wurde nur die oberfläche vom alu behandelt. genau genommen wirds dadurch auch schwerer, aber eben nicht so sehr). nicht zu vergessen die ganzen lackschutzkleber xD.

zu tgindias 3.: na wenns noch passt ists doch top, kommt man den berg umso besser runter . aber wenn man den berg vorher nicht hochkommt, ists natürlich auch nicht toll *g*, also hoff mal, das passt bei dir.

zu Müs Lees 4.: im internet steht was von wegen: geben sie hier ihre daten ein und wir stellen ihr rad direkt auf sie ein. wäre natürlich ne nette sache, ist jetzt wohl aber auch nicht so furchtbar wenns nicht passiert, weil man da eh selber bisl rumspielen muss.


----------



## tgindia (11. Oktober 2009)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> 1. Bei mir ist der schaltzug durch Kabelbinder festgezurrt, da ist meinen Fersen nix im Weg. Vielleicht solltest du diese etwas strammer anziehen, normalerweise bewegt sich der Zug nur im Bereich des Sitzrohrs.
> 
> 2. Welche Bremse ist es? Am Anfang sind die Beläge noch sehr dick, ich musste auch erst ein paar Kilometer fahren damits aufhört zu Schleifen. Fahr erst mal eine Woche damit, das gibt sich schon .



Servus Müs Lee,
- Selbst wenn der letzte Kabelbinder fest ist (muss ich noch kontrollieren), wo bildet sich denn dann bei Dir die Kabelkurve bei Ausdehnung?
- Die Vordere Bremse hat genug Lichtspalt und ist einwandfrei, welshalb sollte ich dann hinten erst weiß Gott wieviel runterbremsen müssen um schleiffrei fahren zu können? Fertigungstoleranzen hin oder. Deshalb hab ich ja eine Bremse gewählt bei der ich den Padkontakt bestimmen kann. Hilft halt nix, wenn der in der Ausgangsstellung schon schleift


----------



## stevenscrosser (12. Oktober 2009)

So!

Nachdem Uncle Jimbo seit seiner Ankunft nur einmal kurz für eine kleine Runde entwendet wurde und die letzte Zeit leider in der Garage verbrachte, war es heute dann endlich soweit . Das Wetter schmeckte mir zwar nicht ganz so - es hatte die letzten zwei Tage geregnet - , aber da ich heute endlich mal genügend Zeit übrig hatte, konnte ich es einfach nicht sein lassen. 

Ich habe Uncle Jimbo das erste Mal frei laufen lassen...

Man war das geil!

Zuvor stand aber nochmal das grobe Setup an. Die Talas hat 4 bar bekommen und der Float RP23 sollte mit 25% SAG laufen. Der Rest verblieb fürs erste auf der Werkseinstellung.

Dann gings auch schon los - Als Erstes habe ich natürlich die großen Anstiege in Angriff genommen. Aber selbst beim bergauf Pedalieren stelle sich schon die erste Freude ein. Wie schon jemand  zuvor gesagt hatte: Talas runter, RP23 Pro Pedal, Sattel hoch und ab geht die Post! Zu meinem Erstaunen nicht einmal ansatzsweise schwerer als mit meinem alten Hardtail. Ganz gemütliches Bergauf Pedalieren und das bei einer Steigung von ca. 15% im 3. Gang. Echt klasse! Oben angekommen und den Eingang zum Trail gesucht. Zuvor aber nochmal absteigen und sich das Teil angucken - der Blick wechselt anschließend immer wieder zwischen Uncle Jimbo und den zurückgelegten Höhenmetern und man fragt sich: Bin ich da grade wirklich so schnell ohne große Mühe hoch gekommen? Du schüttelst kurz den Kopf - Egal jetzt! Weiter geht's! Talas raus, RP23 öffnen, Spaß haben! Dabei habe ich ganz vergessen, das ich fahrtechnisch wohl noch nicht auf dem hohem Niveau anderer Leute mitmischen kann - was dann doch kurz etwas gefährlich geworden ist, als ich den 4 Meter tiefen Abgrund nur knapp verfehlt habe. Der Schreck ist aber schnell verflogen und war bei dem Fahrgefühl, das Uncle Jimbo mir vermittelte schnell verblasst. Ich bin mir sicher: wären die Matschlöcher nicht ganz so tief gewesen, hätte ich schon bessere Skills - ich wäre da nochmal schneller lang gejagt! Und ich war keineswegs langsam! Wurzeln, große Stein, Felsen, Äste und alles was sonst noch so auf dem Waldboden zu finden ist, wurde einfach aufgesaugt! Ich bin bisher nur ab und zu mal mit dem Zweit-Fully von nem Kumpel unterwegs gewesen. Absolut kein Vergleich! Mit dem Hardtail erst recht nicht, da durfte ich diese Strecke zu oft schieben. Heute musste ich dagegen nur zweimal absteigen ( Einmal habe ich mich eine Treppe nicht runter getraut und das zweite Mal war unfreiwillig- nasse Füße waren das Ergebnis... Schon blöd, wenn man zu langsam auf ein großes Matschloch zurollt... ).

Nach zweieinhalb Stunden war ich fertig... - Äste habe mir das rechte Bein zerkratz, ich war nass, voll mit Schlamm und mir war kalt. Aber könnt ihr euch diese in Mitleidenschaft gezogene Person vorstellen, wie sie trotz ihres Übels im Wald steht und hysterisch vor sich hin kichert? 


Fazit:

Nach dem ersten längerem Ausritt kann ich nun sagen, das ich mich jetzt erst so richtig über dieses geile Teil freuen kann, nachdem ich weiß, wie du damit fahren kannst/könntest und wieviel Luft da noch na oben ist - Fahrtechnik und Mut vorrausgesetzt! Auch ich habe ewig lange zwischen All Mountain und Enduro geschwankt. Da ich aber auch die Möglichkeit habe, am Wochenende ohne größere Umschweife nach Bad Wildbad zu kommen und ich den Bikepark in Zukunft sicherlich auch gerne mal in Angriff nehmen möchte, habe ich mich nachher doch für das größere Spielzeug entschieden. Etwas zuviel Federweg macht im Notfall nichts aus - Schade ist es natürlich trotzdem um das verlorene Potential aber  nicht ganz so schlimm finde ich. Fataler ist es dagegen dann schon, wenn man, wie jemand ein paar Threads zuvor schilderte über zu wenige cm's verfügt und sich deshalb ärgerlicherweise erneut ein Bike anschaffen muss. Normalerweise zeigen dir die Leute ja nen' Vogel, wenn du behauptest, du möchtest mit einem Enduro in die Full Suspension Klasse einsteigen... Ich bin super zufrieden mit meiner Wahl  und freue mich schon auf den nächsten Sommer, wenn man hoffentlich wieder täglich ausfährt.

Negatives gibt es wenig zu berichten:
Mit der Schaltung muss ich mich ebenfalls nochmal auseinander setzen - Kette läuft zuviel auf dem Umwerfer. Die vordere The One rasselt immer wieder vereinzelt in ungleichmäßigen Abständen. Undefinierbare Knackgeräusche, die kommen und gehen  Zum Glück hoffentlich nur Kleinigkeiten. Ach ja: Putzen... - Bis ich das Ding wieder einigermaßen sauber hatte, waren zwei Stunden vergangen - aber das wars wert 

Also:

Geiles Enduro, geiler Preis, geiler Service - Meinen Dank an ROSE!

Ein paar Impressionen dieses Tages dürfen auf keinen Fall fehlen:





















Wie siehts bei den anderen Rose Jüngern aus? Seid ihr auch so begeistert wie ich ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clk2106 (12. Oktober 2009)

schon der zweite mit so nem brutalen spacerturm.
is das notwendig?? bekommt ihr noch genug druck aufs vorderrad??


----------



## ka1saa (12. Oktober 2009)

clk2106 schrieb:


> schon der zweite mit so nem brutalen spacerturm.
> is das notwendig?? bekommt ihr noch genug druck aufs vorderrad??


ich denk mal, das ist von haus aus so, dass sich das jeder zurechtstutzen kann wie ers mag (so wie immer)?

auf jeden fall mal wieder ein netter vorgeschmack, stevenscrosser ! *schmacht* ach wenn die wartezeit schon vorbei wär... ach ja, was war denn dein altes hardtail für eins?


----------



## funbiker9 (12. Oktober 2009)

@stevenscrosser

schöner Bericht & schöne Bilder hat Spaß gemacht zu lesen


----------



## -MIK- (12. Oktober 2009)

@tgindia:

Bei mir entsteht beim Einfedern gar keine Schlaufe, soweit ich das sehe, biegen sich der Zug und die Bremsleitung unter dem Sattel, am Rahmenausgang. Kannst Du davon mal n Bild machen?

Bzgl. der Bremse, wie hast Du denn versucht die Bermse zu justieren? Ist der Reifen auf der Felge korrekt montiert? Leichtes Eiern reicht bei neuen Belägen ja schon aus.

@stevenscrosser:

 So gings mir nach der ersten Runde mit Oncle auch, nur Grinsen im Gesicht. Aber Du, auf den Bildern ist der Bock ja kaum dreckig, wie schaffst Du es denn da 2h zu putzen? Ich bin ja schon echt krank was das betrfft aber länger als ne Stunde hab ich auch nach ausgedehnten Matschtouren net gebraucht.  

Zum Knacken hätte ich für Dich ein paar Vorschläge:

- Maxle Achse hinten komplett auseinandernehmen und schönfetten, daher kam bei mir ein Knacken
- Sattelstütze mit Montagepaste "fetten"
- Kettenblätter vorn festziehen
- Kassette festziehen


----------



## clk2106 (12. Oktober 2009)

clk2106 schrieb:


> geniale meldung am sonntag nachmittag:
> "Ihr Traumbike wurde soeben an die Produktionsvorbereitung übergeben und wird nun für die Fertigung vorbereitet."



wie lang hat es bei euch eig nach dieser meldung noch gedauert??
kanns kaum erwarten, das ding endlich unterm hintern zu haben!! 

war letzte woche wieder mal mit dem CC hardtail auf dem haustrail und tags drauf gleich beim zahnarzt, so hats geklappert


----------



## clk2106 (12. Oktober 2009)

ka1saa schrieb:


> ich denk mal, das ist von haus aus so, dass sich das jeder zurechtstutzen kann wie ers mag (so wie immer)?
> 
> 
> > klar, drum auch die frage, wies denjenigen behagt, dies schon haben?
> > ich werds jedenfalls selber mal testen, was der unterschied ist, schaut ja doch nach 2cm sparcerturm aus, das macht schon was aus...


----------



## [email protected] (12. Oktober 2009)

Moin,

auf Grund von Schlechtwetter wurde heute nichts aus dem WiBe Ausflug.. naja..

In den letzten Wochen/Tagen habe ich schon viel Zeit auf/mit dem Onkel verbracht.

Zu der Kefü ist zu sagen, funktioniert ohne jeden Tadel... leise und vorallem bleibt die Kette immer wo sie hin gehört.

Die Entscheidung beim Kauf die Nobby Nics drauf zu lassen, war nicht so die beste. Es mag ein netter Reifen zum Waldautobahn fahren sein, aber in der jetzigen Jahreszeit fehlt es doch an vielem. Zuerst war es mir garnicht so derb aufgefallen. Wetter war meistens naß und somit alles eh rutschig, nur nachdem ich mir doch einen Satz Michelin Mountain x´trem gekauft hatte zeigte sich mal wieder was diese Reifen einfach mehr können. 

DAS war genau die Veränderung die dem Onkel mit seinem potenten Fahrwerk noch gefehlt hat. So wie jetzt stelle ich mir ein Super Enduro vor...

Zumal der Michelin auch vom Gewicht noch im Rahmen liegt, als 2.5er falt mit verstärkter Karkasse wiegt er 860g. Von der Breite ist er gleich auf mit einem 2.4er Big Betty... Nur Rollen tut der Michelin um Längen besser...



clk2106 schrieb:


> wie lang hat es bei euch eig nach dieser meldung noch gedauert??



Nach 4 Werktagen wurde es verschickt  ....


----------



## clk2106 (12. Oktober 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> auf Grund von Schlechtwetter wurde heute nichts aus dem WiBe Ausflug.. naja..
> 
> Nach 4 Werktagen wurde es verschickt  ....



shit, ja, das wetter kann im moment nix mehr... auch wenn bei uns grad kurz die sonne scheint... 

oh, wär cool, dann hätt ich das bike nächste woche hier bei mir! und ein langes WE mit dem bimbo 

und wie schaut dein setup im moment aus?? spacer raus vorne? wieviel sag?

thema kefü find ich super, ich werd wohl mal die stinger aus dem sx testen... scheit ja ziemlich baugleich mit deiner...


----------



## ka1saa (12. Oktober 2009)

clk2106 schrieb:


> klar, drum auch die frage, wies denjenigen behagt, dies schon haben?
> ich werds jedenfalls selber mal testen, was der unterschied ist, schaut ja doch nach 2cm sparcerturm aus, das macht schon was aus...


joa mein ja auch nur, dass die leute mit den türmen auch noch nicht furchtbar viel mitm onkel unterwegs waren, aber stimmt, könnten ja auch die anderen mal was zu sagen . ist aber wohl auch zu nem großen teil geschmackssache, rein optisch abgeschätzt würd ich vllt einen spacer rausmachen... doch zu viel der spekulationen, ob jetzt mit oder ohne turm, ich muss es erstmal haben xD.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bueck (12. Oktober 2009)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Sö, ich habe mal mein Rad gewogen und hab über 14.8 Kilogramm gestaunt . Wenn ich die Pedale (400g) und die schwereren Big Betty Reifen [(870g/Reifen vs 645g vom NN) sehr guter Reifen übrigens] abrechne komme ich auf 350 Gramm Abweichung von der Herstellerangabe. Gut, ist nicht viel und mir auch relativ egal, aber wenn ich bedenke dass ein anderer Onkelbesitzer mit der Nummer 4 (oder wars 2?) auf 13.8 Kilogramm gekommen ist...
> 
> Ich will ja nicht meckern dass das Rad zu schwer sei, das ist mir egal, aber Rose soll doch bitte die richtigen Gewichte hinzuschreiben.



... sag ich ja ... bin auch knapp unter 15kg (Personenwaage) am Jimbo6 Gr. L inkl. Pedale und NN-Reifen.  
Aber ein Cube Fritzz in Gr. M mit XT und K18 Ausstattung hab ich auch mal gewogen (im Laden) = 14,6 Kg ... ist wahrscheinlich der Mittelwert bei Enduros 14 -15 kg   ... der rest ist geschummelt  .... Auch ein Trek Remedy in Gr. L ist bestimmt mehr als 13 Kg - oder?
Aber egal... wer selber  nicht "fett"  ist darf ruhig ein "fettes" Bike besitzen ;-)


----------



## Bueck (12. Oktober 2009)

ka1saa schrieb:


> joa mein ja auch nur, dass die leute mit den türmen auch noch nicht furchtbar viel mitm onkel unterwegs waren, aber stimmt, könnten ja auch die anderen mal was zu sagen . ist aber wohl auch zu nem großen teil geschmackssache, rein optisch abgeschätzt würd ich vllt einen spacer rausmachen... doch zu viel der spekulationen, ob jetzt mit oder ohne turm, ich muss es erstmal haben xD.



.... hab die Türme durchgetestet ... oben - untern - halb halb ... usw...
denke je nach Oberkörper verschiedene Einstellungen möglich...
bei mir ist ohne Spacer optimal weil´s dann Bergauf super geht und Bergab bei 160 mm immer noch gut und sicher ist.
Aber Steuerrohr lieber später absägen weil hinschweißen kommt übel  ...


----------



## clk2106 (12. Oktober 2009)

Bueck schrieb:


> .... hab die Türme durchgetestet ... oben - untern - halb halb ... usw...
> denke je nach Oberkörper verschiedene Einstellungen möglich...
> bei mir ist ohne Spacer optimal weil´s dann Bergauf super geht und Bergab bei 160 mm immer noch gut und sicher ist.
> Aber Steuerrohr lieber später absägen weil hinschweißen kommt übel  ...



denk ich mir eig auch.
vorne tiefer hat bergauf nur vorteile auch im trail hast wesentlich mehr kontrolle am vorderrad. und wenn vorne mal der druck weg is, kanns derbe ausgehn...

und die 2 cm höher vorne bringen bergab sicher keine wesentlichen vorteile, denk ich mal. lenkwinkel bleibt ja gleich, is ja nur der lenker höher und du kommst ein bissl weiter nach hinten...

ich werds auch so testen wie du! und erst dann an den rohrschneider gehn...


----------



## Bueck (12. Oktober 2009)

clk2106 schrieb:


> denk ich mir eig auch.
> vorne tiefer hat bergauf nur vorteile auch im trail hast wesentlich mehr kontrolle am vorderrad. und wenn vorne mal der druck weg is, kanns derbe ausgehn...
> 
> und die 2 cm höher vorne bringen bergab sicher keine wesentlichen vorteile, denk ich mal. lenkwinkel bleibt ja gleich, is ja nur der lenker höher und du kommst ein bissl weiter nach hinten...
> ...


oder:
Statt 2 Spacer unter den Vorbau zu montieren könnte man auch einen anderen, höheren Lenker (zb. Truvativ Holzfeller 720mm mit 50mm Rise) anbauen. Schaut gut aus am BeefCake - bullige Optik.
Ein stark gekröpfter Lenker kommt optisch besser als ein "dünner" Spacerturm... aber zum Testen ist die Spacervariante natürlich billiger.
viel Spass beim Testen.


----------



## Deleted138492 (12. Oktober 2009)

Wie gut dass ich auch ohne Spacerwechselorgien sehr gut mit dem Setup zurechtkomme,


----------



## clk2106 (12. Oktober 2009)

Bueck schrieb:


> oder:
> Statt 2 Spacer unter den Vorbau zu montieren könnte man auch einen anderen, höheren Lenker (zb. Truvativ Holzfeller 720mm mit 50mm Rise) anbauen. Schaut gut aus am BeefCake - bullige Optik.
> Ein stark gekröpfter Lenker kommt optisch besser als ein "dünner" Spacerturm... aber zum Testen ist die Spacervariante natürlich billiger.
> viel Spass beim Testen.



nönö, ein 50er rise kommt mir ned ans bike ... wie gesagt, ich wills eher tiefer als höher! 
aber wies einige vorredner schon gesagt haben, erst mal runden fahren und probieren, bringt dzt wenig, sich darüber nen kopf zu machen, eindrücke von denen, die das bike haben, sind mehr wert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (12. Oktober 2009)

hi allerseits, 

wie schaut es bei euch mit den zügen aus die nach hinten gehen, meint ihr nicht die sind ein wenig zu lang??? 

bei meinem bike fnde ich die ein tick zu lang, so das sie vorne nicht optimal ins rohr verschwinden. denke mal, das ich da im winter was machen werde. 

habe zwar den lenker gekürzt und den spacer turm verändert, aber war schon nach dem kauf der meinung das sie ein wenig zu lang sind.


----------



## Deleted138492 (12. Oktober 2009)

Kennt einer die nötigen Maße der Dämpferbuchsen vom Jimbo? Den RP23 möchte ich so schnell es geht rauswerfen, der taugt meiner Meinung nach nicht wirklich was. Rauscht durch, bei schnellen Schlägen unsensibel und überhaupt, was hat ein CC-Dämpfer in Überlänge an einem Enduro zu suchen... lol


----------



## clk2106 (12. Oktober 2009)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Kennt einer die nötigen Maße der Dämpferbuchsen vom Jimbo? Den RP23 möchte ich so schnell es geht rauswerfen, der taugt meiner Meinung nach nicht wirklich was. Rauscht durch, bei schnellen Schlägen unsensibel und überhaupt, was hat ein CC-Dämpfer in Überlänge an einem Enduro zu suchen... lol



rose fragen... 

was willst dir reintun? dhx air?


----------



## Deleted138492 (12. Oktober 2009)

Nö, wird doch ein Vivid 5.1.

Rose fragte ich schon, aber die Frage zu einem neuen Sattel hat sie wohl mehr beschäftigt als die dazugefügte Anfrage zu den Buchsenmaßen und wurde übersehen. Ich könnte auch den Messschieber nehmen, aber ich habe leider keine Ahnung wo mein Vater den vergraben hat. Hat ein anderer vielleicht einen solchen zur Hand?


----------



## clk2106 (12. Oktober 2009)

ein vivid?? stahlfeder? na du gehst ja ran


----------



## Deleted138492 (12. Oktober 2009)

Ich hatte einen Stahlfederdämpfer über Kurz oder Lang geplant, aber erst mal muss wieder Geld rein und dann muss ich Vaddi noch überzeugen .


----------



## clk2106 (12. Oktober 2009)

also stahlfeder nur bei downhill oder park... für touren is mir das overkill inzwischen...
die high volume sind doch schon recht nahe dran... und dafür um einige gramm leichter und einfacher im setup, also zu verstellen


----------



## Deleted138492 (12. Oktober 2009)

Park wird kommen. Gewicht kratzt mich nicht, tret ich eben stärker in die Pedale, das gibt Muckis. Alle Bekannten die mit Stahlfederdämpfern fahren schwärmen davon und wollen nie wieder mit RP23 und Konsorten fahren. Ich konnte bisher nur ein mal einen SFD über einen Wurzelteppich reiten und das hat mir schon gereicht . Dafür nehme ich gerne die paar Gramm mehr in Kauf. Wenns nun wippt ist es auch nicht schlimm, ich nutze das ProPedal eh nicht.


----------



## -MIK- (12. Oktober 2009)

Ich weiß gar nicht, was Du gegen den RP23 hast. Der schneidet in jedem Test super ab und ich hab den bei meinem Setup so sensibel, das ich wunschlos Glücklich bin. Ich bin jetzt kein Waldautobahnheizer, geht schon zur Sache bei uns. Selbst in Willingen auf der Freeride-Strecke hat der RP23 nen guten Job getan. Da hat mich mehr das ständige Runterfallen der Kette genervt.

Ich hatte beim Kauf auch vor, den DHX 5.0 Air drauf bauen zu lassen. Ist und bleibt ein Touren Bike, von daher hatte ich den Air im Auge. Als ich dann ne Woche später zum Beratungsgespräch in der Biketown war, sagte man mir, dass die Konstrukteure davon abraten würden, da die Kinematik des Rahmens auf den, von Fox getunten, RP23 Dämpfer ausgelegt ist.

Bäähm. Da ich kein Rahmenkonstrukteur bin und auch was das Verhalten verschiedener Dämpfer in einem Rahmen angeht kein Fachmann bin, lasse ich das jetzt mal so stehen. Garry Fisher hat letztes Jahr damit angefangen, da hat Fox auch auf seinen Rahmen passend nen Dämpfer gebaut.

Wollte ich nur los werden...


----------



## clk2106 (12. Oktober 2009)

i frag mich ja doch, ob wirklich alle hersteller den dämpfer auf den rahmen anpassen...
is ja doch ne kostenfrage und so viel wird sicher auch ned verändert.

trotzdem sag ich auch, never change a winning team, was dämpfung angeht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (12. Oktober 2009)

Das Fritzz wurde laut Verkäufer auch auf den RP23 abgestimmt, trotzdem funktionierts mit einem Van R um Welten besser . Ich bin nicht davon abzubringen, der RP23 fliegt raus. So viel kann der gar nicht optimiert worden sein wenn er nicht zufriedenstellend dämpft (mMn).

btw: Weisst du auch warum Fox und Schwalbe in sämtlichen Tests gewinnen, insbesondere der RP23 und der Nobby Nic (Mistreifen, ist sein Geld nicht wert, ich habe ihn sofort wieder rausgeworfen und mir den Fat Albert geschnappt)? Da fließt immer ein wenig Schmiere mit, sonst würden die Dinger niemals auf den ersten Platz rutschen.


----------



## -MIK- (12. Oktober 2009)

Auch da kann ich Dich nur bedingt verstehen, der Nobby Nic ist für seinen Einsatzzweck genial. Für das was Du, und wahrscheinlich auch ich, fährst, ist der Fat Albert die bessere Variante. Wenn Du nun nen Minion aufziehen würdest, würdest Du über den Albert das Gleiche sagen wie jetzt über den Nobby Nic.

Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich will Dir das überhaupt nicht ausreden, ganz im Gegenteil. Mich würde nach dem Tausch ein Erfahrungsbericht brennend interessieren. Allein weil ich wie gesagt nen DHX 5.0 Air im Auge hatte.


----------



## clk2106 (12. Oktober 2009)

i werd vorerst mit highroller fahren, glaub, meine tubeless werden ned rechtzeitig geliefert


----------



## Deleted138492 (12. Oktober 2009)

Den DHX 5.0 Air hatte ich auch im Auge, aber da es den Vivid für fast den gleichen Preis gibt wurde er zum Dorn (Achtung, Wortspiel). Kann sein dass der Nobby Nic für ruppigere Fahrweisen nicht das Gelbe vom Ei ist, aber dass er in den Tests immer mit "guter Grip bei Nässe" beschrieben wird kann ich absolut nicht verstehen. Besonders bei Nässe kackt er dermaßen ab, da könnte ich gleich mit Slicks fahren. Genau so wenig verstehe ich warum das Ding an so vielen Enduros verbaut wurde, da hat er meiner Meinung nach nichts verloren; genau so wenig wie der RP23. Er ist an CCs bis AMs am Besten aufgehoben, aber an Enduros wo ein Dämpfer (gilt auch für Reifen) mehr gefordert wird, eher nicht.


----------



## clk2106 (12. Oktober 2009)

hatte vor jahren an meinem enduro von canyon einen rp3 drin und bin auch den 601 am gardasee runtergekommen 
is alles relativ...


----------



## Deleted138492 (12. Oktober 2009)

Ja, das ist klar. Runter kommen sie alle, aber wie?


----------



## clk2106 (12. Oktober 2009)

na bin gespannt, was du dann berichtest...

so, wenigstens die biketeile wurden heute verschickt... also wart dann nur mehr aufs bike


----------



## trigger666 (12. Oktober 2009)

Das mit dem Nobby Nic kann ich nur bestätigen. Waren heute abend auf unseren Hometrails unterwegs. Sobald nasse Wurzeln oder matschiger Untergrund kamen, war von Traktion keine Spur mehr, es war eher ein ruckartiger Übergang ins Rutschen. 

Ich habe mein Jimbo gleich den Muddy Mary Freeride Version in 2,5 Breite bestellt. Auf meiner Sicht für Herbst, Winter und Frühjahr ideal. Für nen Sommer sollte auch Fat Albert reichen.


----------



## funbiker9 (12. Oktober 2009)

trigger666 schrieb:


> Das mit dem Nobby Nic kann ich nur bestätigen. Waren heute abend auf unseren Hometrails unterwegs. Sobald nasse Wurzeln oder matschiger Untergrund kamen, war von Traktion keine Spur mehr, es war eher ein ruckartiger Übergang ins Rutschen.
> 
> Ich habe mein Jimbo gleich den Muddy Mary Freeride Version in 2,5 Breite bestellt. Auf meiner Sicht für Herbst, Winter und Frühjahr ideal. Für nen Sommer sollte auch Fat Albert reichen.



Auf nassen Wurzeln hält auch kein Muddy Mary mehr .
Der Nobby Nic ist solange gut, solange die Trails trocken sind..bei feuchtem Erduntergrund gibt er dann schnell seine schwächen Preis. Setzt sich zu und das wars dann mit dem Grip .

@Müs Lee

Stahlfederdämpfer haben klar das bessere Ansprechverhalten, aber wenn der Dämpfer durch den Federweg rauscht wie von Dir geschrieben, würde ich mir eher Gedanken über den passenden Luftdruck machen. Der RP23 funktioniert gut ( mit genug Sag im Jimbo ).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (12. Oktober 2009)

Selbst mit 20% Sag funtkioniert er nicht besser und momentan fahre ich mit knapp 30%, sonst ist das Teil zu hart.


----------



## funbiker9 (12. Oktober 2009)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Selbst mit 20% Sag funtkioniert er nicht besser und momentan fahre ich mit knapp 30%, sonst ist das Teil zu hart.



Ich fahre 32% Sag , da paßt das super. Für Bikepark wäre mir das Jimbo zu wenig auch wenn man damit sicher viel Spaß haben kann. 

Bei Big Bikes würde ich sicherlich auch keinen Air Dämpfer verbauen. Da heißt es dann 

Stahl ist die Wahl


----------



## Nachor (12. Oktober 2009)

.....nochmal zurück zum Thema dreifach Kefü von Rose. Gerade kam die Mail das diese in der neuen Saison verfügbar sein soll und man nochmal zum Jahreswechsel nachfragen soll.


----------



## funbiker9 (12. Oktober 2009)

Nachor schrieb:


> .....nochmal zurück zum Thema dreifach Kefü von Rose. Gerade kam die Mail das diese in der neuen Saison verfügbar sein soll und man nochmal zum Jahreswechsel nachfragen soll.



Dreifach Kefü, das ist ne Überlegung wert. Würde Sinn machen am Jimbo. Bin mal auf den Kostenfaktor gespannt...


----------



## tgindia (12. Oktober 2009)

So, seit gestern bin ich nun stolzer Besitzer eines 4er Jimbos 

Wie schon erwähnt stellt sich bei mir ja das Problem der hinteren Zugführung an der sich bei halber Federwegsnutzung gern die Ferse verhaddelt. Ein Kabelbinder würde wohl Abhilfe schaffen aber ich bin gespannt was Rose auf meine Email mein.

Des weiteren hat sich nach nur 300 Metern!!! die 2Step Funktion verabschiedet. Zumindest teilweise, sprich die Gabel lässt sich absenken und ausfahren nur nicht wieder auf die vollen 160mm. Auch hier bin ich auf Rose gespannt. Hab keinen Bock mein tolles Bike gleich wieder einzuschicken. Vielleicht gibt's ja gleich das 2010er Modell. Das soll ja nun endlich funktionieren 

Nun noch den hinteren Belag runterfahren, dann schleift da auch nix mehr. Nur schade, dass das der Endkontrolle nicht aufgefallen ist!

Egal, ich liebe meinen Onkel jetzt schon


----------



## Nachor (12. Oktober 2009)

Sieht hier 
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=dsc00434w0dx.jpg

ganz anders aus. Evtl Zug zu lang ?. Hmm ich komme langsam ins Grübeln vom Kauf zurückzutreten. So was darf nicht sein , meiner Meinung nach, Ist ja kein Baumarktrad.,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (12. Oktober 2009)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> ...Den RP23 möchte ich so schnell es geht rauswerfen, der taugt meiner Meinung nach nicht wirklich was. Rauscht durch, bei schnellen Schlägen unsensibel und überhaupt, was hat ein CC-Dämpfer in Überlänge an einem Enduro zu suchen... lol



Hmm, um es mal vorsichtig zu sagen, der RP23 ist vielleicht der beste Dämpfer den man in einem Bike wie dem Onkel bekommen kann. Das Ansprechverhalten liegt bei 35% SAG gang ganz nah an einem Stahlfeder Dämpfer und nicht Nahe bei irgendeiner Büchse, sondern ich möchte mal den DHX als Beispiel nehmen, sorry gerade kein Double Barrel oder BOS zur Hand 

Wie gesagt, es hat sich leider noch nicht gepasst das Bike im Park zu testen, aber bei meinem Test auf 30+ Stufen ist er schön soft und aktiv... also auch am Ende wird noch schön gedämpft... evtl. Zugstufe zu weit zu?

Jeder muss den Einsatzzweck von dem Bike selber wissen, sicherlich kann man im Bikepark mit dem Jimbo alles fahren, natürlich mit gewissen Abstrichen.

Meine Erfahrung ist sowieso das die Bikes inzwischen meist viel mehr können als die Fahrer, da nehme ich mich nicht aus... Schönes Beispiel Brian Lopez Video von der Whisler A-Line... und das Mojo ist "nur" mit 140mm gesegnet. Können ist da viel wichtiger...

Mehr an sich tunen, als an dem Bike... denn das ist Rose wirklich gelungen.

@ Lyrik geplagte...
Mit dem 2-Step hat RS sich wohl keinen Gefallen getan, schon komisch das sie das nicht in den Griff bekommen, Magura oder auch Suntour benutzen auch ein 2-STep System und die funktionieren deutlich besser, besonders das der sehr günstigen Durolux...


----------



## Deleted138492 (12. Oktober 2009)

Rebound ist voll auf und doch saugt sich der Hinterbau nicht so fest wie bei einem Stahlfederdämpfer. Vielleicht liegt es daran, dass ich ihn mit relativ wenig Druck fahre, ich wiege ja auch nicht weiter viel.

@ Zugproblem: Bewegt sich der Zug denn am Rahmenausgang? Wenn nicht, ist ein Kabelbinder nicht stramm genug. Notfalls nimmst du Kleber oder Draht oder was weiss ich um den Zug am Hinterbau zu fixieren.


----------



## tgindia (12. Oktober 2009)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> @ Zugproblem: Bewegt sich der Zug denn am Rahmenausgang? Wenn nicht, ist ein Kabelbinder nicht stramm genug. Notfalls nimmst du Kleber oder Draht oder was weiss ich um den Zug am Hinterbau zu fixieren.



Die beiden Plastikführungen an dem Hinterrahmen fixieren lediglich den Zug klemmen ihn jdeoch nicht fest. Die Halteklammern können auch nicht fester gestellt werden. Ein Kabelbinder am Ende des Rahmens kurz vor dem Umwerfer würde Abhilfe schaffen. Aber ich kauf mir doch kein Bike um dann selber wieder rumzuschlaumeiern. Da wart ich doch mal lieber auf Rose.

Sonst komm ich noch auf die Idee die Gabel aufzuschrauben um mich des nicht funktionalen 2Steps anzunehmen   Das es ein paar Absenkungen funktionieren würde hätte ich mir schon gewünscht. Da lob ich mir doch meine alte Rock Shox Reba von meinem Marathonbike 

Egal, Probleme dieser Art bietet wohl jeder Federhersteller und solang ich Garantie hab und der Winter mich eh ein wenig ausbremst hab ich Zeit das in den Griff zu bekommen. Wieviel Jahre Garantie hab ich nochmal auf die Komponenten? 

Ansonsten kann ich mich nur den Vorgängern anschließen - ein wirklich tolles Bike und bisher ein empfehlenswerter Kontakt mit Rose. Da können sich andere Anbieter ein Scheibchen von abschneiden!


----------



## funbiker9 (13. Oktober 2009)

So ein zu langer Zug sollte sich doch in den Griff bekommen lassen. Solche Dinge an sich sollten natürlich nicht sein...spätestens an der Endkontrolle fällt einem so ne überlange Zugleitung auf. Naja.

Wieso beklagt Ihr Euch über eine nicht funktionierende Lyrik 2-Step? Dieses System hat bei Rock Shox noch nie funktioniert und totzdem wird es immer noch gekauft. Wenn man sich ein bisschen über die Komponenten schlau gemacht hat, weiß man das die 2-Step ein Schei$$ ist. Was das neue Modell bringen wird, wird man sehen.


@Nachor

...warum willst Du vom Kauf zurück treten, wegen einem zu langen Zug?

Der Thread nimmt ja immer mehr Canyon nörgel Niveau an


----------



## -MIK- (13. Oktober 2009)

@tgindia:

Du hast ein Zughüllenproblem. Die Zugaußenhülle ist meiner IMHO zu lang, weshalb Du diese Beule hast. Den Grund dafür würde ich in der Vorsicht von Rose sehen. Rose lässt die Züge und -außenhüllen immer schön lang, so dass man den Lenker um 180° drehen kann. Gucks Dir mal an. Wenn der Zug und die -außenhülle gekürzt werden, dann klappts auch wieder.

Das würde ich aber erst bei der ersten Inspektion machen. Du kannst Dir so lange provisorisch helfen. Da die Zughüllen durchgehend sind, zieh einfach den Zug vorne etwas aus dem Rahmen, soweit, dass hinten diese Beule weg ist. Dann nimmst Du einen kleinen schwarzen Kabelbinder und fixierst den Zug vorn, vorm Eingang in den Rahmen. Sprich Du legst den Kabelbinder um den Zug, ziehst ihn soweit zu, dass der Zug nicht mehr durchrutscht. 

@Nachor:

Kann den Gedanken schon verstehen aber bedenke zwei Dinge: Meist hört man in einem Forum überwiegend die negativen Dinge (wobei in diesem Thread schon außergewöhnlich viel positives genannt wurde . 2. Macht auch die besten Endkontrolle bei der Masse, die da am Tag raus gehauen wird mal Fehler.

Nicht falsch verstehen, bin kein Rosemitarbeiter oder bekomme Provision von denen, hab mich mit Rose auch schon derbst gestritten wegen ner Menge Defekte aber für manche Dinge (wie eine nicht funktionierende 2-Step) kann Rose nicht viel.


----------



## clk2106 (13. Oktober 2009)

stevenscrosser schrieb:


> Geiles Enduro, geiler Preis, geiler Service - Meinen Dank an ROSE!



@stevenscrosser:
wie schaut eig der lieferumfang beim 8er aus?
ich hoff mal schwer, dass die tubeless-ventile im paket dabei waren??
kannst du das bestätigen??


----------



## Deleted138492 (13. Oktober 2009)

Sö, endlich mal wieder mit dem Radl ausgeritten, die verdammte Grippe hat mich übers Wochenende und gestern ans Haus gekettet (bzw. Mutti tats ). Die The One quietscht munter weiter, auch dieses Mal war die Bremskraft anfangs mau. So bin ich unser Hügelchen 3 mal runtergefahren und zum Schluss war die VR-Bremse ruhiggestellt, die HR-Bremse dagegen nicht . Immerhin bremst sie gut...

Naja, erst mal ein Bild:




Bin sehr zufrieden mit der Gabel. Wie eine waschechte Prostituierte schluckt sie echt alles .


----------



## Nachor (13. Oktober 2009)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> So ein zu langer Zug sollte sich doch in den Griff bekommen lassen. Solche Dinge an sich sollten natürlich nicht sein...spätestens an der Endkontrolle fällt einem so ne überlange Zugleitung auf. Naja.
> 
> Wieso beklagt Ihr Euch über eine nicht funktionierende Lyrik 2-Step? Dieses System hat bei Rock Shox noch nie funktioniert und totzdem wird es immer noch gekauft. Wenn man sich ein bisschen über die Komponenten schlau gemacht hat, weiß man das die 2-Step ein Schei$$ ist. Was das neue Modell bringen wird, wird man sehen.
> 
> ...



Naja, ich hatte auch schon eine2 Step die schön funktioniert hat..
Zumindest in der Zeit als ich ein Testrad mal die Berge runtergescheucht habe. Meine altes Rad hatte "nur" ne Revelation , die ging aber ohne Probleme!

:zurücktreten in dem Sinne doch eine FOX (die ich noch nie hatte) wählen.
Da kommt halt wieder das Thema Wartung und Garantie bei Fox hoch...!!


----------



## tgindia (13. Oktober 2009)

So, warte noch immer auf Antwort von Rose zu meinem Umwerferzugproblem und der noch nie im Einsatz gewesenen aber schon defekten Lyrik 

In der Zwischenzeit hab ich mal nachgewogen. Größe M wiegt exakt die versprochenen 13,9kg. Mit Pedalen, absenkbarer Sattelstütze, Tacho und weiterem unnötigen Zubehör werd ich wohl locker die 15kg Marke knacken 

Mal was anderes wäre es sinnvoll wenn jeder mal sein Gewicht, Größe, Schritthöhe, gewählte Rahmenhöhe und Luftdruck (oder SAG) der jeweiligen Dämpfer preisgibt?

Das wäre wohl eine echte Hilfe für neue Interessenten und den einen oder anderen aus dem Forum wohl auch! 

Wenn ja, mir einfach eine PN mit den Daten schicken und ich schreib das dann mal alles nieder. Vielleicht gibt es ja auch eine Möglichkeit das zu Visualisieren wie bei der Modellumfrage?


----------



## Deleted138492 (13. Oktober 2009)

Biddeschön:
65kg
180cm
80cm Schrittlänge
M
50 PSI in der Gabel, 120 PSI im Dämpfer (wenn ich mich nicht irre, bei der Gabel bin ich mir sicher)
Sag bei der Gabel runde 2cm, am Dämpfer etwa 35-40%


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tgindia (13. Oktober 2009)

Subba, hab schon Excell angeschmissen - also her mit Euren Daten. Wird sicherlich interessant


----------



## cyclo-dude (14. Oktober 2009)

lasst mal lieber den uncle jumbo thread was aufleben, quatern doch eh alle von onkel hier


----------



## funbiker9 (14. Oktober 2009)

Nachor schrieb:


> Naja, ich hatte auch schon eine2 Step die schön funktioniert hat..
> Zumindest in der Zeit als ich ein Testrad mal die Berge runtergescheucht habe. Meine altes Rad hatte "nur" ne Revelation , die ging aber ohne Probleme!
> 
> :zurücktreten in dem Sinne doch eine FOX (die ich noch nie hatte) wählen.
> Da kommt halt wieder das Thema Wartung und Garantie bei Fox hoch...!!



Ah Ok....jetzt kapier auch ich es 

Fox ist wohl die bessere Wahl im Fall der Lyrik 2-Step. Ich hätte keine Lust auf jeder Tour zu zittern, ob die Gabel die Tour ohne nennenswerte Defekte überlebt 
Mein Frauchen hat ne Fox 36 Van R ( glaube so heißt die ) verbaut an ihrem Enduro. Ist zwar keine Air aber an sich ne tolle Gabel. Service bei Fox, naja kann kompliziert sein...muß aber nicht zwangsweise.


----------



## -MIK- (14. Oktober 2009)

@Nachor: Ich würd die Fox nehmen, wie Funbiker schon sagte, Serive und Garantie kann kompliziert sein, muss aber nicht.


----------



## [email protected] (14. Oktober 2009)

171cm
79cm
63kg
Gabel Fox 36 Talas RC2 45PSI
Dämpfer FOX RP23 125PSI
Jimbo 6 Größe S


----------



## tgindia (14. Oktober 2009)

So, hab schon mal viele Daten bezüglich aus den vorangegangenen Post rausgesucht - ist natürlich leichter, wenn Sie mir jeder gibt. Bei bisher 18 Jimbo Fahrern ist das sicherlich für jeden eine Hilfe 

Hab mir das so vorgestellt:

Benutzername: tgindia
Modell: Jimbo
Version: 4
Rahmengröße: M
Größe(mm): 181
Gewicht(kg): 70
Schrittlänge: 88
Federgabelmodell: RockShox Lyrik
Druck (PSI): 50
SAG (%):
Dämpfermodell: Fox RP23
Druck (PSI): 110
SAG (%): 30

Also, einfach obige Vorlage (hab mal meine Daten als Beispiel eingesetzt) kopieren und eigene Daten eintragen!


----------



## funbiker9 (14. Oktober 2009)

Benutzername: funbiker9
Modell: Jimbo
Version: 2
Rahmengröße: M
Größe(mm): 182
Gewicht(kg): 83
Schrittlänge: 85
Federgabelmodell: RockShox Lyrik
Druck (PSI): -
SAG (%): 18,75
Dämpfermodell: Fox RP23
Druck (PSI): 14,5 BAR
SAG (%): 32


So Bidde...


----------



## jojo2 (14. Oktober 2009)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Benutzername: funbiker9
> Rahmengröße: M
> Größe(mm): 182
> So Bidde...



du bist 182 cm groß? hab ich doch richtig, oder?
ich würd sagen: zu klein
gib mir doch mal ne rückmeldung

ich fahr mit 174 cm größe m - das passt
meine größeren mitfahrern ist das zu eng - bei eingelassener sattelstütze (und darum geht´s ja bei dem rad: auch sattel runter und bergab)


----------



## funbiker9 (14. Oktober 2009)

jojo2 schrieb:


> du bist 182 cm groß? hab ich doch richtig, oder?
> ich würd sagen: zu klein
> gib mir doch mal ne rückmeldung
> 
> ...



Das ist die optimale Enduro Größe für mich. 59,5cm Oberrohrlänge .
Wenn ich ein mehr Tourenorientiertes Enduro gewollt hätte, hätte ich zu L gegriffen.

Also ich fahre mit dem Uncle locker 60km lange Touren. Macht zu meinen All mountain tourer kaum einen Unterschied. Außer, das man mit dem Jimbo mehr Spaß haben kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clk2106 (14. Oktober 2009)

jojo2 schrieb:


> ich fahr mit 174 cm größe m - das passt
> meine größeren mitfahrern ist das zu eng - bei eingelassener sattelstütze (und darum geht´s ja bei dem rad: auch sattel runter und bergab)



also auch wenn ich das L bestellt hab, denk ich, dass man bergab doch eher am rad steht, es also kaum zu eng sein kann. hab lang überlegt, das rad in M zu nehmen, obwohl ich 1,88 gross bin, hab dann aber wg der uphill tauglichkeit ein L geordert.
wie schon im link von tune geschrieben, je nachdem wo das hauptaugenmerkt liegt, is M oder L passender


----------



## jojo2 (14. Oktober 2009)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Das ist die optimale Enduro Größe für mich. 59,5cm Oberrohrlänge .
> Wenn ich ein mehr Tourenorientiertes Enduro gewollt hätte, hätte ich zu L gegriffen.



ha
das werde ich meiner heldentruppe sagen,
aber wer weiss, ob die das verstehen werden...
(ich finde sowieso, die sitzen eher auf choppers als auf enduros - ha!)
danke für die Rückmeldung


----------



## funbiker9 (14. Oktober 2009)

jojo2 schrieb:


> ha
> das werde ich meiner heldentruppe sagen,
> aber wer weiss, ob die das verstehen werden...
> (ich finde sowieso, die sitzen eher auf choppers als auf enduros - ha!)
> danke für die Rückmeldung



Kein Thema


----------



## tgindia (14. Oktober 2009)

clk2106 schrieb:


> also auch wenn ich das L bestellt hab, denk ich, dass man bergab doch eher am rad steht, es also kaum zu eng sein kann. hab lang überlegt, das rad in M zu nehmen, obwohl ich 1,88 gross bin, hab dann aber wg der uphill tauglichkeit ein L geordert.
> wie schon im link von tune geschrieben, je nachdem wo das hauptaugenmerkt liegt, is M oder L passender


 
Hab wie schon erwähnt das Rad in M. Passt von der GEO eigentlich ganz gut. Aaaaaber der Sattel ist bis zum absoluten Maximum rausgezogen und berghoch hab ich doch mal das Gefühl ein wenig leicht zu werden 

Da bei mir die Lyrik Federgabel nach 200 Probemetern! kaputt gegangen ist überlege ich mir das Rad zurück zu schicken und wenn vorhanden eines in L zu ordern. Das macht am Sitzrohr 3cm aus und am Oberrohr glaub ich 2,5cm. Käm wohl auch meinem Wunsch entgegen es ein wenig "touriger" zu haben.

Muss heut Abend mal checken ob ich bei 3cm schon mit meiner Männlichkeit im stehen "aufsitze" oder noch genügend Freiraum herrscht 

Ansonsten schon brav weiter meine Vorlage ausfüllen und an alle anderen bisher - DANKE


----------



## clk2106 (14. Oktober 2009)

so heut wurden bereits die anbauteile zum bimbo geliefert...
der sidecage von bbb schaut echt hochwertig aus und ich bin schon gespannt, was da im L dann für flaschengrössen platz haben... hab mir aber trotzdem einen neuen 3l streamer dazubestellt 

weiters find ich die mallet 1 pedale auf den ersten blick echt hochwertig und sinnvoll.
hab nun mal probiert, mich mit normalen schuhen draufzustellen, die madenschrauben halten schon ein wenig was her, man rutscht nicht gleich komplett vom pedal 

also rose, ich WARTE... sollt das bike nächste woche kommen, hab ich überlegt, noch ein letztes mal den gardasee zu besuchen für die heurige saison


----------



## [email protected] (14. Oktober 2009)

clk2106 schrieb:


> so heut wurden bereits die anbauteile zum bimbo geliefert...
> 
> weiters find ich die mallet 1 pedale auf den ersten blick echt hochwertig und sinnvoll.



Hehe, die Mallet sind schöne Teile, am Jimbo können sie dann ihre Nehmerqualitäten beweisen, bei 30%+ SAG sind sie im ständigen Tiefflug über den Boden.
Ich habe am Jimbo aus Gewichtsgründen und weil sie so schön günstig sind mal Wellgo Platikpedale probiert und die haben schon so einiges an Bodenkontakt wegstecken müssen. Der Grip ist im Übrigen erstaunlich gut...



clk2106 schrieb:


> ...also rose, ich WARTE... sollt das bike nächste woche kommen, hab ich überlegt, noch ein letztes mal den gardasee zu besuchen für die heurige saison



Findest du es nicht etwas unverschämt uns das jetzt aufs Brot zu streichen? Wie kann man nur so unverschämt nah am Lago wohnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clk2106 (14. Oktober 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Hehe, die Mallet sind schöne Teile, am Jimbo können sie dann ihre Nehmerqualitäten beweisen, bei 30%+ SAG sind sie im ständigen Tiefflug über den Boden.
> Ich habe am Jimbo aus Gewichtsgründen und weil sie so schön günstig sind mal Wellgo Platikpedale probiert und die haben schon so einiges an Bodenkontakt wegstecken müssen. Der Grip ist im Übrigen erstaunlich gut...
> 
> Findest du es nicht etwas unverschämt uns das jetzt aufs Brot zu streichen? Wie kann man nur so unverschämt nah am Lago wohnen



auf die pedalstellung achten! 
hm.... plastikpedale, echt mutig, wünsch dir, dass die nicht brechen!!

haha, nahe?? fahr 5 stunden! da is so mancher aus dem süden deutschlands viel schneller dort 
aber ehrlich gsagt, wenn ich grad aus dem fester schau und die schneeflocken fallen seh, setz ich mich gern ins auto und hau ab


----------



## [email protected] (14. Oktober 2009)

clk2106 schrieb:


> auf die pedalstellung achten!
> hm.... plastikpedale, echt mutig, wÃ¼nsch dir, dass die nicht brechen!!
> 
> haha, nahe?? fahr 5 stunden! da is so mancher aus dem sÃ¼den deutschlands viel schneller dort
> aber ehrlich gsagt, wenn ich grad aus dem fester schau und die schneeflocken fallen seh, setz ich mich gern ins auto und hau ab



Pedalstellung schon klar, aber wenn man in der Ebene eine Trail langsurft muss man treten damit es nicht zum "rumdÃ¼mpeln" motiert...

Die Pedalen werden von vielen im Streetbereich ja auch schon gefahren, vertraue der Sache einfach mal, ist wie gesagt auch nur ein Test.

Wollte was unter 400g und die ganzen Magnesium Plattformpedalen halten ja nicht wirklich und ich habe wenig Lust 160â¬ nach einem Steinkontakt zu begraben...

Bisher habe ich immer die Holzfeller gefahren, super Pedal, sau stabil, klasse Grip nur eben sau schwer... und mit Clickies kann ich mich im GelÃ¤nde einfach nicht anfreunden...

5 Stunden klingt doch traumhaft, ich fahr 2 nach WiBe und in 5 bin ich gerade mal in MÃ¼nchen


----------



## funbiker9 (14. Oktober 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Pedalstellung schon klar, aber wenn man in der Ebene eine Trail langsurft muss man treten damit es nicht zum "rumdümpeln" motiert...
> 
> Die Pedalen werden von vielen im Streetbereich ja auch schon gefahren, vertraue der Sache einfach mal, ist wie gesagt auch nur ein Test.
> 
> ...




Clickies im Gelände, never .
Wenn ich mir überlege wie oft ich den Fuß mal schnell vom Pedal ziehen muß...ui ui

Ich fahre auch nicht all zu teure Plattformpedale. Gewicht ist mir nicht unbedingt wichtig. Natürlich sollen sie auch keine 650Gramm wiegen...aber sonst.


----------



## ka1saa (14. Oktober 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Wollte was unter 400g und die ganzen Magnesium Plattformpedalen halten ja nicht wirklich und ich habe wenig Lust 160â¬ nach einem Steinkontakt zu begraben...
> 
> Bisher habe ich immer die Holzfeller gefahren, super Pedal, sau stabil, klasse Grip nur eben sau schwer... und mit Clickies kann ich mich im GelÃ¤nde einfach nicht anfreunden...


hab mir wie vor ein paar posts erwÃ¤hnt die nc-17 sudpin III rausgelassen, wiegen 385g (angeblich, habs nicht nachgewogen ). die dinger sind aus anodisiertem alu mit crmo-achse, also halten hoffentlich was aus, und sind ziemlich flach, kosten halt auch 80â¬. gripmÃ¤Ãig sind sie bergab so gut wie meine alten (also sehr gut), bergauf hab ich mich noch nicht so drann gewÃ¶hnt, vllt. bisschen schlechter. manche sagen, sie wÃ¤ren ihnen zu nah an der kurbel, das kann ich jetzt persÃ¶nlich nicht bestÃ¤tigen, naja geschmackssache. meine alten sind 15â¬ CMP alu-pedale mit bombig grippigen madenschrauben xD, aber die achsen hatten schonmal rost angesetzt, deswegen kommen mir die nicht ans jimbo.


----------



## funbiker9 (14. Oktober 2009)

ka1saa schrieb:


> hab mir wie vor ein paar posts erwähnt die nc-17 sudpin III rausgelassen, wiegen 385g (angeblich, habs nicht nachgewogen ). die dinger sind aus anodisiertem alu mit crmo-achse, also halten hoffentlich was aus, und sind ziemlich flach, kosten halt auch 80. gripmäßig sind sie bergab so gut wie meine alten, bergauf hab ich mich noch nicht so drann gewöhnt, vllt. bisschen schlechter. meine alten sind 15 CMP alu-pedale mit bombig grippigen madenschrauben xD, aber die achsen hatten schonmal rost angesetzt, deswegen kommen mir die nicht ans jimbo.



Geile Pedale, aber wenn ich mir überlege wie oft ich an Steinen hängen bleibe...müßte ich auch die bald tauschen und dann 80 Öcken dafür puhh


----------



## Deleted138492 (14. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe die NS Bikes Aerials, die wiegen 396g und haben mordsmäßigen Grip, dazu 1 Industrielager und 2 Gleitlager. Bisher bin ich sehr zufrieden damit .


----------



## clk2106 (14. Oktober 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Bisher habe ich immer die Holzfeller gefahren, super Pedal, sau stabil, klasse Grip nur eben sau schwer... und mit Clickies kann ich mich im Gelände einfach nicht anfreunden...



ich hab die shimano DX gehabt, sind robust und leicht. grip is ein hammer..
leider frisst es die madenschrauben gern bei steinkontakt...
die kommen dann aufs lapierre 

komm eig vom CC, daher clickies gewöhnt. bin mit dem alten enduro auch mit xt pedalen runter, die selben stellen, wo auch der rp3 gute arbeit geleistet hat 

probier das ding jetzt mal, bergauf hast ja enormen vorteil ggü. plattform und auch bergab is der stand am pedal sicher. da werden ja hier im forum unter der rubrik downhill pedale auch kriege ausgefochten, was nun besser sein soll, selbst im WC scheiden sich die geister, heuer hat sam halt mal wieder die nase vorne (mit plattform)...

hab mir halt selbst mit den plattformpedalen nun einen fahrstil angewöhnt, wo ich die füsse am pedal lass, somit mehr kontrolle am bike. darum probier ichs einfach mal so...


----------



## Deleted138492 (14. Oktober 2009)

Jo, die DX sind auch ganz fein, nur sind die Pins dermaßen weich. Wenn man nur ein mal auf einen Stein aufsetzt, ist er entweder krumm oder abgeschliffen. Mit dem Inbus kommt man schon nach 2 Monaten nicht mehr ran, da muss die Zange her.


----------



## clk2106 (14. Oktober 2009)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Jo, die DX sind auch ganz fein, nur sind die Pins dermaßen weich. Wenn man nur ein mal auf einen Stein aufsetzt, ist er entweder krumm oder abgeschliffen. Mit dem Inbus kommt man schon nach 2 Monaten nicht mehr ran, da muss die Zange her.



korrekt!


----------



## Deleted138492 (14. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab mal eine kleine Frage an die Jimbofahrer: Knallt bei euch auch der Umwerfer gegen den Rahmen? Also unten auf der Höhe der Kettenstrebe. Die Schraube, die den Zug hält schlägt mit voller Wucht gegen den Rahmen und es ist schon ein Loch im Lack .

Noch dazu: Bald kommt mein Schrauberkästlein von Rose und ich wollte übers Wochenende die Kurbel abmontieren und 3 Schrauben in die ISCG-Aufnahme drehen damit die Kette nicht andauernd da rein rutscht. Welche Schraubengröß brauche ich da genau? Vielleicht hat jemand die genaue Bezeichnung, am Besten von Schraubem mit möglichst dicken und hohen Kopf (ähnlich wie bei Inbusschrauben), damit die Kette drübergleiten kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (14. Oktober 2009)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Ich hab mal eine kleine Frage an die Jimbofahrer: Knallt bei euch auch der Umwerfer gegen den Rahmen? Also unten auf der Höhe der Kettenstrebe. Die Schraube, die den Zug hält schlägt mit voller Wucht gegen den Rahmen und es ist schon ein Loch im Lack .



Japp, is "normal". Kleb nen Aufkleber drauf und gut is... 

Du hast die Afterburner drauf oder? Weißt Du wie man die demontiert?

Zum Pedaltopic: Fahre die DX Clickies von Shimano, ich farh seit meiner Kindheit mit Clickies und kann das gar nicht mehr ohne. Der Fuß ist nur ns später aus dem Pedal als bei Flats, zumindest wenn man das verinnerlicht hat...


----------



## Deleted138492 (14. Oktober 2009)

Jo, Aufkleber kommt heute Abend drauf, kein Thema. Nur bin ich ein wenig angefressen deswegen .

Keine Ahnung, wie ich das Ding abmontiere. Irgendwo im Wörlt Weit Wäp wirds ja eine Anleitung geben, ausser du willst es mir verklickern .


----------



## tgindia (14. Oktober 2009)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Japp, is "normal". Kleb nen Aufkleber drauf und gut is...
> 
> Du hast die Afterburner drauf oder? Weißt Du wie man die demontiert?
> 
> Zum Pedaltopic: Fahre die DX Clickies von Shimano, ich farh seit meiner Kindheit mit Clickies und kann das gar nicht mehr ohne. Der Fuß ist nur ns später aus dem Pedal als bei Flats, zumindest wenn man das verinnerlicht hat...



Hi MIK,
hab nicht ganz mitbekommen wo der Aufkleber rauf muss (einer von vielen und wenn ich in der neuen Bike den Langzeittest des Dr.Z lese wohl auch nicht der letzte  )

Übrigens füll doch mal die Vorlage aus (ich klapper jetzt jeden einzeln ab  )

Benutzername: tgindia
Modell: Jimbo
Version: 4
Rahmengröße: M
Größe(mm): 181
Gewicht(kg): 70
Schrittlänge: 88
Federgabelmodell: RockShox Lyrik
Druck (PSI): 50
SAG (%):
Dämpfermodell: Fox RP23
Druck (PSI): 110
SAG (%): 30


----------



## Nachor (14. Oktober 2009)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Ah Ok....jetzt kapier auch ich es
> 
> Fox ist wohl die bessere Wahl im Fall der Lyrik 2-Step. Ich hätte keine Lust auf jeder Tour zu zittern, ob die Gabel die Tour ohne nennenswerte Defekte überlebt
> Mein Frauchen hat ne Fox 36 Van R ( glaube so heißt die ) verbaut an ihrem Enduro. Ist zwar keine Air aber an sich ne tolle Gabel. Service bei Fox, naja kann kompliziert sein...muß aber nicht zwangsweise.



HMM die FOx kostet erstmal nochmal mehr AUfpreis, und wie gesagt das Theam Service(kosten) + Garantie. Hmmm.

Hab gerade ne Mail bekommmen, Rad wird jetzt gebaut


----------



## [email protected] (14. Oktober 2009)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Ich hab mal eine kleine Frage an die Jimbofahrer: Knallt bei euch auch der Umwerfer gegen den Rahmen? Also unten auf der Höhe der Kettenstrebe. Die Schraube, die den Zug hält schlägt mit voller Wucht gegen den Rahmen und es ist schon ein Loch im Lack .
> 
> ...



Könnt ihr den Umwerfer bei der Afterburner Kurbel nicht soweit begrenzen das er nicht mehr anschlägt, funktioniert das Schalten dann nicht mehr richtig?

Die 2-fach Saint scheint etwas breiter zu bauen, der Umwerfer ist unten so begrenzt das er nicht an den Rahmen schlägt. War aber auch schon so eingestellt.





sind ca. 1-2mm Luft...


----------



## Deleted138492 (14. Oktober 2009)

Hm hm hm, dann muss ich mir morgen mal Zeit nehmen und das anständig machen. Morgen gehts sowieso noch mal zum Ausreiten, vorher kümmer ich mich drum .

btw: Mittlerweile hängt mir eine Schar Gaffer am Hinterrad, wenn ich durch die Landschaft hüpfe. Ich mag mein Rad und andere wie es scheint auch, aber so langsam nervt die Frage wie viel es denn gekostet hat und ob der Fragesteller auch mal drauf fahren darf. Wenn ich gewusst hätte dass ein gutes Radl solche Nebenwirkungen mit sich bringt, hätte ich es sein gelassen .

btw2: Hat niemand eine leicht verständliche Schritt-für-Schritt-Anleitung um die Afterburner auszubauen? Google verweist mich nur auf den Thread von -MIK-, aber so viel hilft er mir leider nicht..

btw3: Kennt niemand die Bezeichnung der Schrauben, die ich für ISCG-05 benötige?


----------



## ka1saa (14. Oktober 2009)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Geile Pedale, aber wenn ich mir überlege wie oft ich an Steinen hängen bleibe...müßte ich auch die bald tauschen und dann 80 Öcken dafür puhh


hehe na deswegen halten sie hoffentlich bisl was aus. meine alten sind zwar auch ganz gut malträtiert und die gewinde von den madenschrauben zugesetzt, aber mehr als optischen schaden (tiefe kratzer, farbe ab, pins angematscht) ham sie dann doch nicht. und die sudpins sind noch ne ecke flacher (15mm), auf meinen hardtail-trails (viele viele steine, ich warte sehnsüchtig auf mehr federweg xD) bleibt ich dadurch sogar weniger oft hängen ... bei den paar "downhills", die ich bisher jetzt mit den pedalen am hardtail gefahrn bin, gibts nicht so viel zum pedale zerstören. wenn mir die pedale trotzdem schnell flöten gehn sollten, dann kauf ich wieder die billigen mit gleich viel grip *löl*.

so, jetzt aber genug über pedale gequatscht meinerseits . bin ich ja mal gespannt, wie diese umwerfer-geschichte bei mir aussehen wird, fänds schon komisch, wenn der an den rahmen klatscht...


@Müs Lee: zum thema kurbeln an bb30-tretlagern entfernen: http://www.fullspeedahead.com/downl...SA+MTB+BB30+Crankset+Detailed+Instruction.pdf

iscg05er schrauben habch jetzt auf die schnelle nicht gefunden, schau ich im zweifelsfall moin mal.
ach ja, und *lol* zum thema gaffer xD!


----------



## -MIK- (14. Oktober 2009)

Alsooo:

Der Umwerfer ist ein Shimano XT E-Type ohne Bracket. Das Bracket ist die Klemmung am Tretlager, bei Gewindelagerschalen. An unseren Bikes ist der Umwerfer am Rahmen montiert, damit hat man eine sehr sehr begrenzte Einstellmöglichkeit. In meinen Augen ist das Aufschlagen des Umwerfers auf dem Rahmen ein Feature, not a bug oder um noch eine Phrase einzuwerfen: Worked as designed. 

Ich hab da auch nen Aufkleber drauf gemacht und gelutscht ist der Drops.

@tgindia: Der Aufkleber kommt unter den Umwerfer, auf die Schwinge. Da wo er einschlägt, wenn man ganz nach unten schaltet. Gucks Dir an, wirste dann auf jeden Fall erkennen.

@Mus Lee:

Die Afterburner Kurbel auszubauen ist an sich simpel. In der linken Kurbel ist der integrierte Kurbelabzieher drin. Du musst mit einem 10er Imbus durch die so genannte Retaining Nut durch und dann links rum die Kurbel abziehen. Die Retaining Nut ist dieser Kranz mit den kleinen Löchern. Egal was Du machst, diesen Kranz nicht lösen. 1.) bekommst ihn ohne Werkzeug nicht schadensfrei raus und 2.) ohne Selbiges nicht wieder so eingebaut, dass sie drin bleibt.

Wenn Du die Kurbelabziehst, wirst du erst einen großen Widerstand haben, dann machts Knuck und Du kannst ca. eine Umdrehung drehen, dann wirds wieder schwer, weiter drehen, dann beginnt das Abziehen der Kurbel.

So, wenn die linke Kurbel ab ist, dann kannst Du direkt auf die Achse und Lager sehen. Ich würde Dir empfehlen, die Achse mit WD 40 (ich weiß, is nix für Dich aber in dem Fall legitim) oder Balistolöl einzusprühen und über Nacht stehen zu lassen. Unten im Tretlagergehäuse ist ein kleines Loch, da haust Du auch ordentlich WD 40 rein. Hintergrund: Da die Achse in den Lagern bombenfest sitzt, musst Du die Achse mit einem Gummihammer von der linken Seite durch beide Lager schlagen. Axiale Schläge auf Lager sind einfach nicht gut, selbst FSA hat mir das auf schriftliche Anfrage bestätigt. FSA hat mir aber auch bestätigt, dass es keine andere Möglichkeit gibt, als die Lager von link mit dem Gummihammer durchzuprügeln.

Auch hier: worked as designed, FSA sagte mir, dass die Lager und Achse auf 0 Spiel gebaut sind, da mit sie gut funktionieren, daher sitzt die Achse so bombenfest und sie sollte mit WD 40 geschmiert werden. Vielleicht vermeidet man damit eine grobe Beschädigung an den Lagern.

Wenn Du die Achse raus hast, kannst Du auch gleich die Kettenblätter anlösen und mit Kupferpaste einschmieren. An meiner Afterburner waren alle Blätter locker und es hat sich Dreck drunter gesammelt, dieser knackte so schön beim druckvollen Antritt... 

Der Zusammenbau läuft genau anders herum, Achse von rechts soweit reinhämmern, dass Du die 10er Imbus Schraube ansetzen kannst. Dann die Schraube festdrehen und damit die Achse durch die Lager ziehen. Das ist dan schonender für die Lager. Hier gibts eine Drehmoment angabe von FSA, die findest Du bei der Betriebsanleitung von Rose. Ich persönlich finde die zu groß, würde hier auf mein Gefühl hören.

Jouh, dass wärs, werde meinen Thread auch gleich mal updaten....


----------



## Deleted138492 (14. Oktober 2009)

Ah, vielen besten Dank der Herr . Ich hoffe das Werkzeugsammelsurium nebst Sattel kommen am Freitag an, dann habe ich am Wochenende was zu tun. Die Schule schaffts ja schon lange nicht mehr, mich zu etwas zu motivieren .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (14. Oktober 2009)

Du brauchs ja nur einen 10er Imbus, der lang genug ist. Mehr brauchst Du nicht. Das FSA Pin tool z.B. brauchst Du nur um die Retaining Nut zu lösen, bzw. wieder anzubringen. ABER, die brauchst Du ja nie lösen...


----------



## tgindia (14. Oktober 2009)

Fettes Merci für die tolle Anleitung MIK,
klingt allerdings ein wenig komplizierter als eine Shimano Kurbel auszubauen bzw. das Lager zu tauschen. Lieg ich da falsch oder hab ich grad nicht kapiert worum's ging?

Um mal wieder auf die neue Bike und die darin enthaltenen Dauertestkanidaten zu kommen. An dem Bike wo eine BB30 verbaut war waren die Lager nach 3500 merklich hinüber. Dann wie mit WD-40 rumsprühen und mit dem Hammer rumklopfen klingt nicht soo toll 

Langt eigentlich so ein Schutzaufkleber um den Stoß vom Umwerfer zu mildern??? Vielleicht papp ich mal ein wenig Moosgummi ran...

Da hat Rose mit dem Bikeerstlingswerk noch ein wenig Verbesserungspotential!


----------



## -MIK- (15. Oktober 2009)

Kein Ding, gern gemacht. Ich hab Tage lang nach den ganzen Infos gesucht gehabt.. 

Jain, komplizierter nicht, anders ja. Das Einzige was bei Shimano und allen anderen Systemen mit außenliegenden Lagerschaden leichter geht, ist das Herausziehen der Achse. 

Zum Thema kaputte Lager nach 3500km. Wieviele BB30 Systeme wurden denn da getestet? Vielleicht nur Pech? Das Tauschen der Lager bei BB30 ist in der Tat etwas komplizierter aber auch machbar.


----------



## ka1saa (15. Oktober 2009)

Juhu, mein Onkel wurde an die Produktion übergeben *yeah*! Endspurt !


----------



## [email protected] (15. Oktober 2009)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Alsooo:
> 
> Der Umwerfer ist ein Shimano XT E-Type ohne Bracket. Das Bracket ist die Klemmung am Tretlager, bei Gewindelagerschalen. An unseren Bikes ist der Umwerfer am Rahmen montiert, damit hat man eine sehr sehr begrenzte Einstellmöglichkeit. In meinen Augen ist das Aufschlagen des Umwerfers auf dem Rahmen ein Feature, not a bug oder um noch eine Phrase einzuwerfen: Worked as designed.



Das ist nun nicht so ganz richtig... man hat nach wie vor alle Verstellmöglichkeiten die vorher auch da waren. Und die Schraube für den unteren Anschlag sollte sich auch noch drehen lassen 

Die Frage ist eher ob es bei der FSA Kurbel dann noch zum Runterschalten reicht. Wobei das ja eh gehen muss, da der Umwerfer wenn er am Rahmen anliegt sich ja auch nicht weiter bewegt. Also kann ich den Umwerfer mit der Schraube auch so begrenzen das er 0,2mm VOR dem Rahmen aufhört.

Also stellt das Ding ein und gut ist...


----------



## clk2106 (15. Oktober 2009)

ka1saa schrieb:


> Juhu, mein Onkel wurde an die Produktion übergeben *yeah*! Endspurt !



yesss 
die meldung kam bei mir am sonntag... i wart scho ungeduldigst auf die versandmeldung!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bueck (15. Oktober 2009)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Nö, wird doch ein Vivid 5.1.
> 
> Rose fragte ich schon, aber die Frage zu einem neuen Sattel hat sie wohl mehr beschäftigt als die dazugefügte Anfrage zu den Buchsenmaßen und wurde übersehen. Ich könnte auch den Messschieber nehmen, aber ich habe leider keine Ahnung wo mein Vater den vergraben hat. Hat ein anderer vielleicht einen solchen zur Hand?



Der 190ger RP23 (zb. Cube AMS) hat die Maße Dm aussen 15,0 / innen 12,70 / länge 12,7mm.


----------



## Deleted138492 (15. Oktober 2009)

Äh, danke aber das Uncle Jimbo hat andere Maße und auch andere Buchsen. Die Dämpfer haben leider nicht alle die selbe Buchsengröße, dann wärs ja leicht. Die Buchsenmaße sind nun mal rahmenabhängig und die nötige Größe beim Jimbo ist 22,2x8mm.


----------



## Bueck (15. Oktober 2009)

clk2106 schrieb:


> also auch wenn ich das L bestellt hab, denk ich, dass man bergab doch eher am rad steht, es also kaum zu eng sein kann. hab lang überlegt, das rad in M zu nehmen, obwohl ich 1,88 gross bin, hab dann aber wg der uphill tauglichkeit ein L geordert.
> wie schon im link von tune geschrieben, je nachdem wo das hauptaugenmerkt liegt, is M oder L passender



bei 1,88cm ganz klar L ... sonst sitzt du fast über der Hinterradnabe bei demenstsprechender Schrittlänge.
Ich bin 1,83 mit schritt 90cm - Bike in L ... passt super - kleiner darf´s nicht sein - zumindest wenn du noch Touren fahren willst 

ich hab sogar einen 90ger Vorbau von gravity geordert.


----------



## herkulars (15. Oktober 2009)

Kleines Update:
Ich warte noch immer auf den Tausch meiner Lyric 2Step. Ihr erinnert Euch? Ca. 20km Probefahrt, 2Step im Eimer. Immerhin weiter als tgindia 

Bisher hat sich noch nichts getan. Auf telefonische Nachfrage am Dienstag wollte man den Vorgang "beschleunigen". Mein Anruf eben brachte ein "Ich melde mich gleich nochmal". Langsam bin ich böse, mein Rad steht seit 12 Tagen nutzlos im Keller. Canyon-Meckerthread, anyone?
Sollte hier tatsächlich jemand von Rose mitlesen: Kommt mal in die Hufe! Das bike ist toll, aber ich kanns nicht fahren!


----------



## funbiker9 (15. Oktober 2009)

herkulars schrieb:


> Kleines Update:
> Ich warte noch immer auf den Tausch meiner Lyric 2Step. Ihr erinnert Euch? Ca. 20km Probefahrt, 2Step im Eimer. Immerhin weiter als tgindia
> 
> Bisher hat sich noch nichts getan. Auf telefonische Nachfrage am Dienstag wollte man den Vorgang "beschleunigen". Mein Anruf eben brachte ein "Ich melde mich gleich nochmal". Langsam bin ich böse, mein Rad steht seit 12 Tagen nutzlos im Keller. Canyon-Meckerthread, anyone?
> Sollte hier tatsächlich jemand von Rose mitlesen: Kommt mal in die Hufe! Das bike ist toll, aber ich kanns nicht fahren!



Ja das ist unschön. Da hat man ein neues Rad im Keller, und dann kann man damit nicht fahren  
Ich denke Rose ließt hier still mit, denn auf der Rose Seite wird sogar Werbung für mtb news gemacht.


----------



## herkulars (15. Oktober 2009)

Nochmal Update:

Ich bekomme eine neue Lyrik. Mitte nächster Woche soll sie bei mir eintreffen. Schade, dass es noch so lange dauert.


----------



## eminem7905 (15. Oktober 2009)

herkulars schrieb:


> Nochmal Update:
> 
> Ich bekomme eine neue Lyrik. Mitte nächster Woche soll sie bei mir eintreffen. Schade, dass es noch so lange dauert.



hi, 
denke mal das rose da auch auf die lieferanten angewiesen ist. ansonsten viel spaß beim warten


----------



## clk2106 (15. Oktober 2009)

herkulars schrieb:


> Sollte hier tatsächlich jemand von Rose mitlesen: Kommt mal in die Hufe! Das bike ist toll, aber ich kanns nicht fahren!




ich poste ja auch nur, damit sich rose mal denk, ok, jetzt schicken wir dem burschen mal schnell das rad, dem muss ja verdammt langweilig sein...


btw, rad in L is für mich sicher super, auch wenn die schrittlänge bei mir grad knapp über 90cm ist. dafür hab ich mir den kürzeren vorbau bestellt.
is auch nicht unvorteilhaft im downhill! 

hm, das wird dann wohl die 2010er  lyrik sein... die werden ja schon fleissig geliefert... schad um die 2 wochen, aber unterm strich doch feiner, als du kriegst wieder ein defektes modell


----------



## herkulars (15. Oktober 2009)

> hm, das wird dann wohl die 2010er lyrik sein


Glaub ich nicht. Ist mir auch egal, von mir aus kann's auch ne Fox 36 oder ne Durolux sein.  Ich will doch nur ne Gabel 



> rad in L is für mich sicher super, auch wenn die schrittlänge bei mir grad knapp über 90cm


Sicher? Ich hab den XL-Rahmen und Schrittlänge 94cm. Bei mir ist die Stütze bis an die Endmarkierung ausgezogen. Zumindest in der Ebene und Bergauf.


----------



## -MIK- (15. Oktober 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Das ist nun nicht so ganz richtig... man hat nach wie vor alle Verstellmöglichkeiten die vorher auch da waren. Und die Schraube für den unteren Anschlag sollte sich auch noch drehen lassen
> 
> Die Frage ist eher ob es bei der FSA Kurbel dann noch zum Runterschalten reicht. Wobei das ja eh gehen muss, da der Umwerfer wenn er am Rahmen anliegt sich ja auch nicht weiter bewegt. Also kann ich den Umwerfer mit der Schraube auch so begrenzen das er 0,2mm VOR dem Rahmen aufhört.
> 
> Also stellt das Ding ein und gut ist...



Ouh, das hab ich unfein ausgedrückt. Richtig wäre: Neben den üblichen Verstellmöglichkeiten, H L und Zugspannung, kann man den Umwerfer nicht neigen oder höher bzw. niedriger positionieren, wie bei üblichen Umwerfern mit Schelle.

Ich bin aber auch davon überzeugt, dass wenn der Umwerfer richtig eingestellt ist, das Runterspringen der Kette sowie das Aufschlagen am Rahmen zu beheben ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (15. Oktober 2009)

Das Problem ist ja, dass mein Umwerfer richtig eingestellt ist. Wenn ich den Zug spanne oder lockere, verschiebt sich nur der Führungskäfig, nicht aber das Teil wo der Zug befestigt ist.


----------



## -MIK- (15. Oktober 2009)

Stimmt, dass musst Du dann mit der H Schraube machen.


----------



## cyclo-dude (15. Oktober 2009)

ich bin gerade am überlegen ob ich die bettys oder die nobbys ordern soll, fahren will ich beide nicht weil ich erst noch meine dicken alberts runter fahren will und dann werd ich wohl wieder zu maxxis greifen.
die frage ist also welche reifen lassen sich besser verkaufen?


----------



## ka1saa (15. Oktober 2009)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Stimmt, dass musst Du dann mit der H Schraube machen.


@müs lee: stichwort: begrenzung (dafür sind die beiden schrauben ja bekanntermaßen, also nicht zug straffer/loser spannen).

@clk2106: dann bin ich ja mal weiter gespannt, ob du dieses we schon fahren kannst . bei mir wirds dann wohl bis nächste woche dauern, dumm nur, dass ich da ganztags arbeite. mal schauen, wen ich zum heim hüten verdonnern kann ... 

was passiert eigentlich, wenn niemand da ist (außer in dem einen fall, wo dhl es vor die tür gestellt hat )? also wenn die das bei mir machen, ist das rad nach 10min. spätestens weg *löl*, normalerweise werden bei mir öfters mal päckchen bei den nachbarn abgegeben.
na ich hoff mal, ich kann wen zum entgegennehmen engagieren (der sich das ding nicht gleich unter den nagel reißt ).


----------



## clk2106 (15. Oktober 2009)

ka1saa schrieb:


> @clk2106: dann bin ich ja mal weiter gespannt, ob du dieses we schon fahren kannst . bei mir wirds dann wohl bis nächste woche dauern, dumm nur, dass ich da ganztags arbeite. mal schauen, wen ich zum heim hüten verdonnern kann ...




dieses WE? NEVER!!! 
ich bin froh, wenn ichs nächstes WE hab...

also wenn keiner daheim is, wird wohl ein zettel hinterlegt, so is es zumindest bei uns... dann anrufen und sagen, man holts selber und fährt hin und holts


----------



## Deleted138492 (15. Oktober 2009)

So, Friede Freude Eierkuchen . Die Schrauben sind drin (M6 für die die es interessiert, allerdings müssen sie auf rund 5mm kastriert werden) und die The One gibt endlich Ruhe. Der Umwerfer wird morgen eingestellt, jetzt habe ich keine Lust mehr. Ich war immerhin von 16:00 bis 18:30 damit beschäftigt, alles abzukleben und zu putzen und Schrauben das Gewinde wieder gerade zu schneiden und 3 mal die Kurbel abzumontieren usw usf. .

Ach ja, Berichtigung für die Statistik: Ich fahre mit 145 psi im Dämpfer statt die angegebenen 120.


----------



## euer (15. Oktober 2009)

Wohoo, ich hab gerade mein Granite Chief abgeholt. Machte auf dem Rose-Parkplatz schonmal einen super Eindruck 
Für eine längere Probefahrt war es leider schon zu dunkel und spät, aber morgen ist ja auch noch ein Tag. Kann es kaum erwarten damit endlich in den Wald zu können.


----------



## ka1saa (15. Oktober 2009)

euer schrieb:


> Wohoo, ich hab gerade mein Granite Chief abgeholt. Machte auf dem Rose-Parkplatz schonmal einen super Eindruck
> Für eine längere Probefahrt war es leider schon zu dunkel und spät, aber morgen ist ja auch noch ein Tag. Kann es kaum erwarten damit endlich in den Wald zu können.


glückwunsch ! dann kann die "olle cc-feile" aus der minibeschreibung ja bald den gnadenhafer futtern .
ach ja, da um die ecke zu wohnen wär auch ne nette sache, dann könnte man sich die versand-dauer sparen... aber geht ja scheinbar sehr fix .


----------



## funbiker9 (16. Oktober 2009)

cyclo-dude schrieb:


> ich bin gerade am überlegen ob ich die bettys oder die nobbys ordern soll, fahren will ich beide nicht weil ich erst noch meine dicken alberts runter fahren will und dann werd ich wohl wieder zu maxxis greifen.
> die frage ist also welche reifen lassen sich besser verkaufen?



Die Big Bettys lassen sich garantiert besser verkaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clk2106 (16. Oktober 2009)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Die Big Bettys lassen sich garantiert besser verkaufen.



musst aber auch 10 euro mehr einnehmen 
also ich hab nen satz nobby nic zu verkaufen, werd die dinger so zeimlich zum dumpingpreis rausschleudern, liegt nur rum bei mir...
nachdem schwalbe noch keinen fatal bert tubeless liefern kann, werd ich wohl vorerst mit meiner angestammten highroller mischung fahren


----------



## clk2106 (16. Oktober 2009)

clk2106 schrieb:


> geniale meldung am sonntag nachmittag:
> "Ihr Traumbike wurde soeben an die Produktionsvorbereitung übergeben und wird nun für die Fertigung vorbereitet."



hmmm... leider bis heut keine versandmeldung, die woche is rum


----------



## ka1saa (16. Oktober 2009)

clk2106 schrieb:


> hmmm... leider bis heut keine versandmeldung, die woche is rum


schade... aber nächstes we gehts hoffentlich sowohl bei dir als auch bei mir ab ! dieses we ist hier eh mieses wetter und ich hab kaum zeit *wartezeit-schönred*.

die rose-punkte kriegt man dann kurz drauf, oder? wollte mir dann noch 1-2 sachen bestellen, die ich vergessen hab bzw. nicht so dringend brauch.


----------



## Deleted138492 (16. Oktober 2009)

Rosepunkte? Was habe ich da verpasst?

Muh, grad gesehen dass meine The One wirklich undicht ist . Ich war eh nicht mit der Bremskraft zufrieden, dazu noch das ewige Gequietsche und jetzt DAS!!! Ich habe mal bei Rose gefragt, ob sie mir die Eine nervige gegen eine Saint tauschen würden. Nie mehr Formula...


----------



## euer (16. Oktober 2009)

ka1saa schrieb:


> glückwunsch ! dann kann die "olle cc-feile" aus der minibeschreibung ja bald den gnadenhafer futtern .
> ach ja, da um die ecke zu wohnen wär auch ne nette sache, dann könnte man sich die versand-dauer sparen... aber geht ja scheinbar sehr fix .



Danke 
Joa, der Grund für den Kauf des Granite Chiefs ist eigentlich, dass das alte Rad endgültig seinen Geist aufgegeben hat. 
Nach einem Sturz waren zwei Risse im und am Steuerrohr
Leider bin ich heute immer noch nicht dazu gekommen eine Runde durch den Wald zu fahren, Uni war so lange
Aber den Dämpfer habe ich schonmal richtig aufgepumpt und mich mit den Einstellmöglichkeiten des Fahrwerks vertraut gemacht. Ich bin doch etwas erstaunt, wie viele Einstellmöglichkteiten es bietet, im Gegensatz zu den Fahrwerken meiner Moppeds 

@Müs: Rose hat so eine "Supersondervipspecialkunden"-Karte. Man kann damit ein paar Punkte sammeln und dafür irgendwann bei denen mal was einkaufen. Ob sich das nun aber so lohnt, wenn man im bei einem anderen Händler vllt. ein paar Prozente aushandeln könnte.


----------



## funbiker9 (16. Oktober 2009)

euer schrieb:


> @Müs: Rose hat so eine "Supersondervipspecialkunden"-Karte. Man kann damit ein paar Punkte sammeln und dafür irgendwann bei denen mal was einkaufen. Ob sich das nun aber so lohnt, wenn man im bei einem anderen Händler vllt. ein paar Prozente aushandeln könnte.



Natürlich lohnt sich das. Ich habe mir ne Dämpferpumpe und ne Mütze davon geholt...for free.
Welcher Händler schenkt Dir schon was ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## euer (16. Oktober 2009)

Natürlich lohnt es sich immer wenn man was "umsonst" dazu bekommt. Aber vllt. hätte man mehr rausbekommen, wenn man es geschafft hätte um ein paar Prozente zu verhandeln.


----------



## funbiker9 (16. Oktober 2009)

euer schrieb:


> Natürlich lohnt es sich immer wenn man was "umsonst" dazu bekommt. Aber vllt. hätte man mehr rausbekommen, wenn man es geschafft hätte um ein paar Prozente zu verhandeln.



Ich bin ja nicht der überzeugte Fahrradonline Käufer, aber das Jimbo für 1599, eine wirklich gute Beratung am Telefon und noch knapp 35  geschenkt bekommen, hat selbst mich überzeugt  

Ich habe mich ja vorher schlau gemacht was noch so alles auf dem Enduro Markt angeboten wird...vergleichbares unter 2400 Euro ( beim Händler, nicht! bei diversen anderen Online Shops ) gibt es nicht.


----------



## ka1saa (16. Oktober 2009)

euer schrieb:


> Joa, der Grund fÃ¼r den Kauf des Granite Chiefs ist eigentlich, dass das alte Rad endgÃ¼ltig seinen Geist aufgegeben hat.
> Nach einem Sturz waren zwei Risse im und am Steuerrohr
> 
> 
> ...


ohje, na dann wurds wohl zeit .

also es gibt mit der rose-card pro ganzem euro umsatz 2 punkte, die jeweils 1cent entsprechen. macht bei nem uncle jimbo 8 dann 55,98â¬, einlÃ¶sen kann man sie fÃ¼r alles im shop bzw. mit der karte auch in der "biketown", ich hol mir handschuhe und 50% rucksack fÃ¼r die punkte . glaub, so viele %e kriegt man bei nem hÃ¤ndler fÃ¼r sowas nicht. in relation zu noch nem neuen fahrrad ists natÃ¼rlich nicht viel, aber rose ist ja eh ein gÃ¼nstiger versender (und bei versendern, z.b. rose, canyon, votec kann man ja allgemein nicht verhandeln), vor allem grad im ssv . ach ja, und bei der rad-bestellung hab ich auch ungefragt (wurde mir nÃ¤mlich direkt gesagt ^^) %e auf mitbestellte artikel fÃ¼rs rad bekommen (anbauteile, dÃ¤mpferpumpe...).
wann habt ihr anderen denn die punkte gutgeschrieben bekommen? wenn das bike fertig ist, nehm ich an.


----------



## tgindia (16. Oktober 2009)

Nochmal was zum Thema vorderer Umwerfer und am Rahmen "andotzen". Hab mir das mal angeschaut. Bei mir war er schon so eingestellt, dass es zwar knapp ist aber keine Schäden zu erwarten wären. Hab nochmal mit der Anschalgschraube nachjustiert nud nun sind locker 2-3mm Luft dazwischen. Die Funktion ist einwandfrei und nichts schleift. 

Also alles halb so wild


----------



## ka1saa (16. Oktober 2009)

tgindia schrieb:


> Nochmal was zum Thema vorderer Umwerfer und am Rahmen "andotzen". Hab mir das mal angeschaut. Bei mir war er schon so eingestellt, dass es zwar knapp ist aber keine Schäden zu erwarten wären. Hab nochmal mit der Anschalgschraube nachjustiert nud nun sind locker 2-3mm Luft dazwischen. Die Funktion ist einwandfrei und nichts schleift.
> 
> Also alles halb so wild


sehr schön, danke fürs feedback ! dann kann ich ja beruhigt dem onkel entgegensehen.


----------



## -MIK- (16. Oktober 2009)

@Mus Lee: Och Du nu wieder mit der Pauschalisierung.  

Bei mir macht die The One nen mörder Job, ich hab vorher ne Saint gehabt die mir mein Laufrad vorn kaputt gemacht hat, weil die so eine Vibrationsfrequenz aufgebaut hat. Davor hatte ich eine Avid Code, die "richtige" Code. 2 x Zylindernasen abgebrochen (ohne dazu tun von außen), Druckpunkt wanderte wie er wollte, dann wurde sie vo wie hi knochen hart und man musste mit Bärenkraft zupacken, dass da was passierte, hab vo wie hi kurz nach Kauf servicen müssen und und und. Als die Code neu war, hat sie einen super Job gemacht aber nach ein paar 100km begannen die Probleme. Meine The One hat nach den paar 100km erst angefangen "Gas" zu geben. 

Würde an Deiner Stelle einfach mit Rose sprechen, lass Dir nen Austausch geben oder Deine The One reparieren. Das Teil ist schon top...


----------



## funbiker9 (16. Oktober 2009)

Die Formula K18 macht auch einen guten Job an einem unserer Bikes. Kann bis jetzt nichts schlechtes über Formula sagen trotz der ganzen negativ Beiträge hier im Forum.


----------



## Deleted138492 (16. Oktober 2009)

Shimano ist nicht umsonst für seine Sorglosbremsen bekannt. Formula dagegen...

Wenn die Saint auch nix taugt gibts halt eine Hope!


----------



## clk2106 (16. Oktober 2009)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Shimano ist nicht umsonst für seine Sorglosbremsen bekannt. Formula dagegen...
> 
> Wenn die Saint auch nix taugt gibts halt eine Hope!



haha, shimano sorglos... frag mal wen, der ne neue saint hat, wie oft er das ding entlüften muss pro saison...


----------



## -MIK- (16. Oktober 2009)

Welche Bremse ist denn heut zu Tage sorglos? Genau, ne alte V-Brake.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clk2106 (16. Oktober 2009)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Welche Bremse ist denn heut zu Tage sorglos? Genau, ne alte V-Brake.



da hast die sorgen nur am trail


----------



## funbiker9 (16. Oktober 2009)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Welche Bremse ist denn heut zu Tage sorglos? Genau, ne alte V-Brake.



Bei den V-Brakes finde ich das ständige entlüften immer so nervig 
...außerdem das Fading mag ich nicht und die Belagsnachstellung funktioniert auch nicht


----------



## Deleted138492 (16. Oktober 2009)

Jo, mit der möchte ich auch rumfahren . Ja nee is kla!

btw: Besser eine Saint als eine Code ^^. Ich kenne einen der mit der Saint schon seit etwas mehr als einem Jahr rumkurvt und der ist mehr als zufrieden damit. Eine kurze Runde durfte ich auch damit drehen und sie war ähnlich bissig wie eine eingefahrene 2008er The One. Zudem ist mir Mineralöl lieber als DOT, das muss ich nicht nach jeder Saison wechseln.


----------



## clk2106 (16. Oktober 2009)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Jo, mit der möchte ich auch rumfahren . Ja nee is kla!
> 
> btw: Besser eine Saint als eine Code ^^. Ich kenne einen der mit der Saint schon seit etwas mehr als einem Jahr rumkurvt und der ist mehr als zufrieden damit. Eine kurze Runde durfte ich auch damit drehen und sie war ähnlich bissig wie eine eingefahrene 2008er The One. Zudem ist mir Mineralöl lieber als DOT, das muss ich nicht nach jeder Saison wechseln.



dann rauf mit der saint, und per pn bitte ein angebot für die the one, thx!


----------



## Deleted138492 (16. Oktober 2009)

Ich denke, ich schicke das Rad zur Erstinspektion und lasse dann die Bremse gleich wechseln. Ich weiss noch nicht ob ich nett sein soll und keinen Wertausgleich fordere oder die Saint kaufe und selbst anbringe. Die The One geht bestimmt für 350 oder mehr weg. Wenn du also eine undichte Bremse haben möchtest...


----------



## clk2106 (16. Oktober 2009)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Die The One geht bestimmt für 350 oder mehr weg. Wenn du also eine undichte Bremse haben möchtest...



glaubst du... siehst eh...


----------



## Deleted138492 (16. Oktober 2009)

Wieso nicht? Das GÃ¼nstigste das ich auf die Schnelle gefunden habe waren 200â¬ fÃ¼r die Vorderradbremse. Noch mal 200 fÃ¼r die HR-Bremse minus 50 wegen etwas gebraucht und schon hab ich wieder Geld . Die Dichtung muss eh auf Garantie ersetzt werden, kostet mich also nix und den KÃ¤ufer somit auch nicht.


----------



## -MIK- (16. Oktober 2009)

clk2106 schrieb:


> da hast die sorgen nur am trail



Och wieso? Vor 15 Jahren ging das doch auch... 



Müs Lee schrieb:


> Ich kenne einen der mit der Saint schon seit etwas mehr als einem Jahr rumkurvt und der ist mehr als zufrieden damit.



So einen kenne ich für die Code, die The One, ne Hope und ne Saint. Jetzt mal ehrlich Müs Lee, wenn ich lange genug suche, finde ich immer wen der pro und wen der contra ist. Wenn Du die Saint drauf haust und dann damit ähnliche Probleme hast wie ich, was machste denn dann mit dem, der mit der 1,5 Jahre alten Saint zufrieden ist?

Aber Du; Du hast doch die Kiste erst n paar Tage, wann willst Du denn die Erstinspektion machen lassen?

BTW: Wurde freundlich bleiben, egal was an Defekten angefallen ist, Rose hat mir immer geholfen...


----------



## Deleted138492 (16. Oktober 2009)

Watt weiss ich? Irgendwann nächste Woche wirds eingeschickt, vielleicht nur die Bremse, vielleicht das ganze Rad um die Saint ranbasteln zu lassen. Vielleicht lasse ich die Bremse einschicken und reparieren, vielleicht steige ich auch wieder auf meine M525 um die hier noch rumliegt. Sorgloser als die The One ist sie allemal...

Klar, schlechte Berichte gibt es zu Hauf im Internet, zu jedem erdenklichen Teil. Komischerweise relativ wenig zu Shimano...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (17. Oktober 2009)

Hmmm gerade wenn es kalt wird auf eine Saint Bremse zu wechseln, wird dir aber nicht unedingt ein Grinsen ins Gesicht zaubern... lieÃ dich mal etwas schlau zu dem Thema Saint ServobetÃ¤tigung...

Ich habe mit DER EINEN auch erst gehadert, aber nur weil das gute Teil eine so Ã¼berragende Bremsleistung auf die Scheiben drÃ¼ckt das es ungewohnt war. 
Zudem bekommst du kaum eine Bremse die eine solch schÃ¶ne Verarbeitung und vorallem diese EinstellmÃ¶glichkeiten hat. Selbst die 2010er THE ONE bietet diese nicht mehr... Mir fallen da auch nur Hope oder The Cleg ein... aber dann bist auch mit 300â¬ pro Bremse dabei...

WÃ¼rde dir auch raten die undichte Bremse austauschen zu lassen und gut ist.

Einen "Wertausgleich" wirst du mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlickeit nicht bekommen. Die Saint sollte eher etwas Aufpreis kosten. Hatte mir das damals bei Rose auch durchrechnen lassen. Die gibt es dann eben nicht zu dem "Setpreis" das Bikes, sondern zum normalen.


----------



## -MIK- (17. Oktober 2009)

Nein, Code, Saint und The One liegen im gleichen Preissegment. Als ich von der Code auf die Saint umbauen ließ, war alles im Preisrahmen...


----------



## funbiker9 (17. Oktober 2009)

Salü Mädels,

habe gerade mit dem Uncle Jimbo eine Regenendurotour gemacht. Ein paar Trails ( leider nur kurze ) abgeklappert. Uffz, was ne schlechte Kombination ist ---> matschiger Boden mit nassem Laub bedeckt und noch ein bisschen steil mit Kurven. Da kann einem schon komisch werden . Der gute Uncle macht einfach Spaß, will ihn nicht mehr missen müssen....und zur Belohnung habe ich ihn dann auch noch geputzt 

Weiss gar nicht was ihr alle gegen die Nobby Nics habt,mit denen wird alles noch viel spannender


----------



## ka1saa (17. Oktober 2009)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Weiss gar nicht was ihr alle gegen die Nobby Nics habt,mit denen wird alles noch viel spannender


----------



## Deleted138492 (17. Oktober 2009)

Hm, sagst du das auch in den Alpen, wenn eine riesige Gewitterfront zwischen dir und dem Tal schwebt? No risk, no fun, gell


----------



## funbiker9 (17. Oktober 2009)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Hm, sagst du das auch in den Alpen, wenn eine riesige Gewitterfront zwischen dir und dem Tal schwebt? No risk, no fun, gell



In den Alpen würde ich einen Freeride Schlauch und Muddy Marys Faltversion voziehen.

Nimm nicht immer alles so ernst...Mensch du Keks


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clk2106 (17. Oktober 2009)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> In den Alpen würde ich einen Freeride Schlauch und Muddy Marys Faltversion voziehen.



wenn der reifen passt, is der schlauch egal


----------



## Deleted138492 (17. Oktober 2009)

Jo, ich Kekz ^^


----------



## funbiker9 (17. Oktober 2009)

clk2106 schrieb:


> wenn der reifen passt, is der schlauch egal



...das würde ich so nicht unterschreiben. Normalen Schlauch in einem Freeride oder Dh Reifen führt unter Umständen recht fix zu einem Platten.
Hast du mal einen normalen und einen DH Schlauch nebeneinander gelegt?

Beispiel: Mein Kollege, Big Betty normale Schläuche..Wildbad runter zweimal platt. DH Schläuche rein---> nicht platt. Die normalen Schläuche hats im Reifen zerissen...gut der fährt auch wie ein irrer 

@Müslee 

...nein nicht das Keksmonster


----------



## clk2106 (17. Oktober 2009)

is halt ne glaubensfrage... bei uns fahren die leutz selbst im rennen mit normalen schläuchen... kenn eh die fr oder dh schläuche auch...
aber is eig nur zusätzlich gewicht... wenn du ne gute karkasse hast, gibts da nix...
kenn wildbad nicht, mag sein, dass das extrem steinig is?!?!


----------



## Bueck (17. Oktober 2009)

Jimbo ist wieder zurück von der Retoure  (hatte Transportschäden an Gabel und Felgen).
Erstmal dickes Lob an den reibungslosen Umtausch der beanstandeten Teile. Top Service vom Rose Team ... immer freundlich und zuvorkommend.
Weiter so... 
nur das Problem mit dem Zug vom Umwerfer konnten sie nicht lösen. Da kam die (billige) Erklärung:
 "Bei der Konstruktion war uns das Fahrverhalten, die Seitensteifigkeit und die Haltbarkeit des Rahmens bzw. der Lager sehr wichtig. Duch die stabile Ausführung des Schwingenlagers sind die Möglichkeiten für die Zugverlegung begrenzt. Dies führt zu leicht erhöhten Bedienkräften, hat aber bei ausgiebigen Tests zu keinen weiteren Nachteilen geführt"
 
meiner Meinung nach hat da irgend ein Konstruktööör voll daneben konstruiert... das Auge welches den Umwerferzug aufnimmt ist einfach total daneben platziert worden. Somit läuft der Zug total schräg von unten nach oben über die Auflage des Umwerfers und rutscht von dieser sogar seitl. runter wenn auf das kleinste Blatt geschaltet wird. Die Folge ist das der Zug geklemmt wird und man das sogar beim Schalten spürt - es reibt ... wahrscheinlich reibt es so lang bis das Kabel durch ist ... Tolle Sache !!!  ... Ich bin kein Konstrukteur, aber Wekzeugmechaniker ... somit würde ich das Auge für den Zug einfach weiter oben auf dem Schwingenlager anschweißen und der Zug würde gerade verlaufen. 
So ... nun ist es aber mal so wie es ist... mach mer das Beste daraus:
Ich hab etwas an dem Ganzen gefeilt und nun schaltet sich das Ganze ohne Reibung... nur unten am Auge wo der Zug rausläuft reibt es noch... weil das nicht auf die Schnelle geändert werden kann... hoffe das das Kabel nicht irgendwann den Geist aufgibt.
Schaut einfach mal die Bilder vom Umwerfer an.

viel Spass beim Feilen und Schleifen ...


----------



## funbiker9 (17. Oktober 2009)

clk2106 schrieb:


> is halt ne glaubensfrage... bei uns fahren die leutz selbst im rennen mit normalen schläuchen... kenn eh die fr oder dh schläuche auch...
> aber is eig nur zusätzlich gewicht... wenn du ne gute karkasse hast, gibts da nix...
> kenn wildbad nicht, mag sein, dass das extrem steinig is?!?!



Ich habe noch in keinem Bikepark mehr Steine gesehen...






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## clk2106 (17. Oktober 2009)

ok 

das gibts in ö kaum wo...
wir haben mehr bäume, ergo wurzeln
und berge, ergo gefälle


----------



## funbiker9 (17. Oktober 2009)

Dafür habt Ihr Leogang usw. da bin ich schon neidisch 
Da will ich unbedingt mal hin. Bin bis jetzt nur bis nach Todtnau mit dem Bike gekommen ( in südlicher Richtung ).

Reicht das Uncle Jimbo für die Parks in Österreich?

PS.: Laß Dich von dem Bild nicht täuschen, da ist genug Gefälle um die Bremsen heiß zu machen.


----------



## clk2106 (17. Oktober 2009)

hehe, haben schon ein bissl was, klar...
also das jimbo werd ich nicht in parks bewegen, da hab ich mir das lapierre zugelegt dafür... mit dem sx gingen einige parks, aber auch mehr schlecht als recht... 

weltcup strecke in schladming is schon sehr selektiv... musst mal hin!!


----------



## funbiker9 (17. Oktober 2009)

Ich weiß es ist hier ein Rose Thread....aber welches Lapierre denn?

Ich bewege mein Jimo auch nicht im Park, dafür gibt es dann doch 'bessere' Räder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clk2106 (17. Oktober 2009)

is offtopic, aber: dh 720...
passt besser in die parks... 

i will das bike ned mutwillig zerstören... rahmenleichtbau, leichte laufräder, xtr und x0 und ein carbonlenker find ich nicht gut aufgehoben auf den ruppigen pisten...
ich fahr mit dem rose lieber freeride touren wie eben gardasee, oder sonst wo, wo es sich lohnt, die positiven höhenmeter in angriff zu nehmen 

für den park wird mans sicher mal vergewaltigen können, der spassfaktor is aber sicher nicht 1A


----------



## funbiker9 (17. Oktober 2009)

Lapierre dh 720  verdammt geile Kiste....


----------



## euer (17. Oktober 2009)

Heute die erste Tour mit dem Chief gestartet, mensch ist das genial im Gegensatz zu einem Hardtail. 
Hatte noch nie das Gefühl so viel Kontrolle über das Rad zu haben. Die 140mm Federweg sind hier noch erstmal etwas unterfordert und ich hab die Gabel mal auf 120mm zurück geschraubt. 95mm kommen meiner alten Sitzposition schon wieder etwas näher, aber das möchte ich eigentlich nicht mehr^^ 
Zug- und Druckstufe der Pike passen eigentlich schon sehr gut und dank harter Federn sehr angenehm.
Beim Dämpfer hatte ich etwas wenig Luft drin und somit einen doch sehr großen Negativfederweg. Nun hab ich den auf 25% eingestellt und den werde ich morgen mal testen. Bin jetzt schon großer Fan des Lockout und ProPedal 
Nach dem Einbremsen packt die Juciy 3 auch angenehm zu, nur muss ich den Hebelweg noch nachstellen.

Alles in allem bin ich mit dem Rad sehr zufrieden und die Verarbeitung scheint auch gut zu sein. Bis jetzt ist mir noch nichts Negatives aufgefallen.


----------



## kudo (18. Oktober 2009)

So, Rosi steht seit Do in der Garage.   Werde heute erste Ausfahrt machen, mit Erfahrungsbericht heute Abend.
Bin dann mal weg.


----------



## tgindia (18. Oktober 2009)

kudo schrieb:


> So, Rosi steht seit Do in der Garage.   Werde heute erste Ausfahrt machen, mit Erfahrungsbericht heute Abend.
> Bin dann mal weg.



Hi Kudo,
dann mal viel Spaß und bin gespannt auf Deine heutigen Erfahrungen.

Und wer Lust hat einfach noch die paar Angaben an mich schicken. Ist bisher recht interessant! (Klar wird das bald veröffentlicht  )

(mit meinen Angaben als Beispiel)

Benutzername: tgindia
Modell: Jimbo
Version: 4
Rahmengröße: M
Größe(mm): 181
Gewicht(kg): 70
Schrittlänge: 88
Federgabelmodell: RockShox Lyrik
Druck (PSI): 50
SAG (%):
Dämpfermodell: Fox RP23
Druck (PSI): 110
SAG (%): 30


----------



## kudo (18. Oktober 2009)

So,über zwei Stunden Matsch-fun liegen hinter mir . Erst mal vor weg : es war nass und arschkalt. Erster Fahreindruck nach 15 Jahren Harttail-erst seit einem Jahr Federgabel Manitou r7- braucht kein Mensch. Aber nach und nach kam das Fahrgefühl für das bike. Die Fox ist erste Sahne, und sie ist noch nicht ein gefahren. Kein Verkleich mit der r7 , obwohl die auch nicht schlecht ist. Für hinten wird´s noch ein wenig dauern bis die Abstimmung passt. Ansonsten drauf setzen und wohlfühlen.Die Bremse packt wie s.., konnte kein gravierentes Bremsenquietschen feststellen . Umwerferbefestigung gefällt nicht, sammelt sich viel Dreck an, die alte Lösung mit Rohrschelle am Sitzrohr ist besser. Sattel wird wohl auch über kurz oder lang getauscht werden. Gibt ja noch die Option bei Rose. Kein Rückhalt im Stehen nach hinten.Für die dies wissen wollen :fahr ein jabba wood 4,xt-xtr Schaltung, 
r1Bremse,rest von der Stange. Grösse M
Bilder folgen ,muß jetzt noch ein wenig puzen.
Gruß
@zu rose-versand ist noch zu sagen ,das von vorn bis hinten alles gepasst hat


----------



## clk2106 (19. Oktober 2009)

Ihr Paket wurde soeben versandt 
also muss mal sagen, die planung bei rose stimmt! auslieferung wurde mir genau für heute vorausgesagt! bravo und danke!
nun drück ich mal der post die daumen, dass sie das ding schnell und heil zu mir bringen


----------



## cyclo-dude (19. Oktober 2009)

ich hoffe ja immernoch das es bei mir schneller geht als vorrausgesagt und ich das ding schon dieses wochenende in händen halte und nicht erst nächstens haha


----------



## gnarf (19. Oktober 2009)

so heute email bekommen Bike wird zusammengebaut, wie lange hats denn von da an bei euch gedauert...5-10 Tage steht da !? aaargh zum Wochenende wäre sehr cool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clk2106 (19. Oktober 2009)

gnarf schrieb:


> so heute email bekommen Bike wird zusammengebaut, wie lange hats denn von da an bei euch gedauert...5-10 Tage steht da !? aaargh zum Wochenende wäre sehr cool



bei mir von so letzter woche bis heute, dass es ausgeliefert wird... dann noch versanddauer


----------



## gnarf (19. Oktober 2009)

ah ok ich hols ab, könnte als vlt. bis freitag/samstag wat werden 
Was hasten dir geholt ?


----------



## clk2106 (19. Oktober 2009)

gnarf schrieb:


> ah ok ich hols ab, könnte als vlt. bis freitag/samstag wat werden
> Was hasten dir geholt ?



ein Bimbo 8 in L, mit kleinen veränderungen, ich hoff, ich kanns ehest hier als foto posten, wie das ding aussieht...


----------



## euer (19. Oktober 2009)

gnarf schrieb:


> so heute email bekommen Bike wird zusammengebaut, wie lange hats denn von da an bei euch gedauert...5-10 Tage steht da !? aaargh zum Wochenende wäre sehr cool



Hat bei mir einen Tag gedauert bis ich es abholen konnte.


----------



## ka1saa (19. Oktober 2009)

clk2106 schrieb:


> Ihr Paket wurde soeben versandt
> also muss mal sagen, die planung bei rose stimmt! auslieferung wurde mir genau für heute vorausgesagt! bravo und danke!
> nun drück ich mal der post die daumen, dass sie das ding schnell und heil zu mir bringen


oh yeah ! dann kannst am we so richtig loslegen ! muss schon sagen, gute (und auch zügige) planung bei rose!
bin mal gespannt, wies bei mir aussieht, hab gestern festgestellt, dass ich am we nur am so. nachmittag/abend da bin xD, sch... termine. aber wenns je am fr. versandt werden sollte, werd ich mir hoffentlich zumindest am sa. die zeit zum postboten abwarten nehmen können. ansonsten nächste woche das gleiche spiel wie diese mit der arbeit, na wird schon werden .
*kribbelkribbel*, was soll ich nur noch so lang machen xD? würd jetzt gern ne onkel-feierabendtour machen, bevor die zeitumstellung solche pläne endgültig begräbt . muss wohl das alte rad reichen...


----------



## clk2106 (19. Oktober 2009)

ka1saa schrieb:


> oh yeah ! dann kannst am we so richtig loslegen !



tja, wenn ich dazusagen darf, wir in oö haben am montag feiertag, also hab ich 3 tage zeit, soferns nun echt bis freitag da ist!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (19. Oktober 2009)

Bevor ichs vergesse: Fahrt nicht zu viel durch den Sand mit dem Jimbo. Ich bin bereits seit 2 Tagen damit beschäftigt das Rad von Knirschen und Knarzen zu befreien . Vor allem im Tretlagerbereich sammelt sich was, weil aussen noch viel Fett klebt und es Partikel magisch anzieht.


----------



## cyclo-dude (19. Oktober 2009)

so nach meiner vorfreude und dem post von heute mittag wie sehr ich hoffe am wochende auch zu den jimbo besitzern zu gehÃ¶ren, darf ich mich nun wohl wieder austragen aus der liste.
am 09.10. bestellt ein schwarzes 2er in XL heute kam die mail das das leider aufgrund eines fehlbestands nicht lieferbar ist. ausweichmÃ¶glichkeit ist dann ein 4er fÃ¼r 1900â¬ was mich ehrlich gesagt nicht wirklich milde stimmt.
die ausstattung ist nicht signifikant besser finde ich als die vom 2er, dazu kommt das ich dann die 2step hÃ¤tte von der man nicht unbedingt gutes hÃ¶rt.
menno, was soll ich nur machen.

ich hÃ¤tte es schon gern, aber nicht zu dem preis. fÃ¼r 1800â¬ vielleicht das ist innerhalb der toleranz. haben die denn wohl schon die 2010er lyrik 2step? die soll ja besser funktionieren oder??

hatte das schonmal jemand? wisst ihr wie ROSE da zu ist wenn ich sage das ich mit dem angebot nicht zufrieden bin?


----------



## Deleted138492 (19. Oktober 2009)

So, in einem Bastelanfall habe ich das Rad nun komplett, bis auf die Gabel, auseinandergenommen und gereinigt. Fertig bin ich zwar noch nicht, aber irgendwie befriedigend ist es schon . Anständig fahren kann ich mit der The One ohnehin nicht und ich hoffe bloß, dass sich Rose bald zu diesem Thema meldet...


----------



## ka1saa (19. Oktober 2009)

clk2106 schrieb:


> tja, wenn ich dazusagen darf, wir in oö haben am montag feiertag, also hab ich 3 tage zeit, soferns nun echt bis freitag da ist!!


glückspilz ! hoffentlich kann ich nächste woche mal früher feierabend machen, sonst muss ich früher aufstehn und ne runde drehen  (ich sag nur: sommerzeitumstellung am sonntag!). ist bloß inzwischen schon wieder so ein insgesamt kurzer zeitraum täglich, wo es tageslicht gibt .




cyclo-dude schrieb:


> hatte das schonmal jemand? wisst ihr wie ROSE da zu ist wenn ich sage das ich mit dem angebot nicht zufrieden bin?


ich denke nicht, dass sie dir den kopf abreißen werden , also fragen kostet nichts und verstehen wird man dich wohl auch. wie die weitere firmenpolitik aussieht, musst du dann wohl rausfinden; was ich bisher erlebt hab, war sehr kundenfreundlich, aber bei mir passt (hoffentlich ) soweit auch alles.
ach ja, ich würd vielleicht anrufen und das "persönlich" klären... in freundlichem (wenn auch bestimmten) ton natürlich, dann wird einem doch immer gleich viel lieber geholfen.


----------



## cyclo-dude (19. Oktober 2009)

ja hatte ich absolut vor.
blöd ist nur das ich heute schon 45 minuten versucht habe jemanden an die strippe zu bekommen. weder der junge mann der mit das rad verkauft hat bei meinem besuch, noch der verfasser der email waren zu erreichen, und bei der haupthotline hat man mich mehrere male zu denen verwiesen.
ich habe dann auf anraten eines der telefonisten dort eine antwortmail geschrieben mit meiner nummer und auch schonmal durchblicken lassen das ich mit dem angebot nicht ganz so zufrieden bin, gemeldet hat sicher aber niemand leider.
werd ichs wohl morgen nochmal versuchen.

EDIT:
ich muss jedoch leider sagen das ich mich auch schon nach anderen rädern umschauhe, jetzt wo ich mich schon dazu entschlossen habe überhaupt geld auszugeben


----------



## ka1saa (19. Oktober 2009)

cyclo-dude schrieb:


> gemeldet hat sicher aber niemand leider.
> werd ichs wohl morgen nochmal versuchen.
> 
> EDIT:
> ich muss jedoch leider sagen das ich mich auch schon nach anderen rädern umschauhe, jetzt wo ich mich schon dazu entschlossen habe überhaupt geld auszugeben


okay das ist ärgerlich, aber kann denk mal passieren (die schweinegrippe ist schuld, oder war das bei checker pig? ... okay, der war schlecht ^^). klärt sich hoffentlich schnell! finds allgemein gut, dass man bei rose überhaupt auf anhieb nen echten menschen am telefon erreicht und auch meine emails wurden schnellstens und sinnvoll beantwortet (2x spät abends geschrieben, 2x früh morgens antwort erhalten). also ich drück dir mal die daumen, dass das jetzt ein ungeschickter zufall war und ihr euch güttlich einigt , ansonsten gibts ja auch noch 1-2 andere schicke räder auf dieser welt .


zum edit: mir gings ähnlich, nur ausgehend von nem votec zu jetzt nem rose  (allerdings war mir bei votec die kommunikation von vornherein zu langsam/ungenau und die lieferzeit zu lang [kein vorwurf, nur eine feststellung! kann verstehen, dass die _etwas_ überrannt sind, aber ich will dann dadurch keine probleme haben ], was ich aber auch vor einer eventuellen bestellung schon gewusst/bemerkt hab).


edit edit: wird wohl doch nichts mit sa. auf den postboten warten, also wäre planmäßig anfang nächster woche wohl doch das beste, so schade es um das we wäre  (da bin ich auf dem feldberg *arg*, ohne neues rad ). nunja, weiß ja eh noch nicht, wanns kommt, also immer ruhig mit den jungen jimbos...


----------



## Bueck (19. Oktober 2009)

*Frage zur Steckachse*,
wer kann mir die Frage beantworten?
Wenn ich beim Jimbo die Steckachse hinten löse geht der Hinterbau erstmal ca. 1cm auf (hat die Nabe Einbaubreite: 135 mm so geht bei meinem Bike der Hinterbau nach dem Lösen auf ca. 145 mm auf - federt sozusagen etwas auf).
Ist das immer so? Kommt da nicht eine Biegekraft aufs Schwingenlager?

Früher mit herkömmlichem Schnellspanner hat die Weite im Hinterbau ziemlich genau mit der Nabenbreite übereingestimmt.
Beim Jimbo ist auf der Bremsscheibenseite eine schwarze Distanzbuchse eingebaut... rechts ist nichts drinn.
Auch kommt die Kette wenn sie vorn auf 22 ist und hinten auf 34 nicht unbedingt gerade - knickt nach dem Tretlager leicht nach innen (Versatz).
Komisch, weil ja meistens auf ganz klein mit ordentlich Schmackes bergauf gefahren wird ... das mit gebogener Kette ... hmmmmm?

*nochwas: *
wie fest sollte die Steckachse hinten eigentlich festgezogen werden? Kann sich die nicht lockern weil sie ja ein recht grobes Gewinde hat? 

Danke für Tips .... und trotzdem ... geiles Bike (aber nur in Black )


----------



## Deleted138492 (19. Oktober 2009)

Bei mir federt da nix auseinander, der Hinterbau bleibt brav wo er ist. Eine Distanzbuchse ist mir vorhin nicht aufgefallen und ich denke nicht, dass da eine war. Und so übermäßig fest muss die Achse bestimmt nicht festgezogen werden. Fest muss sein, aber nicht anknallen.


----------



## Bueck (19. Oktober 2009)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Bei mir federt da nix auseinander, der Hinterbau bleibt brav wo er ist. Eine Distanzbuchse ist mir vorhin nicht aufgefallen und ich denke nicht, dass da eine war. Und so übermäßig fest muss die Achse bestimmt nicht festgezogen werden. Fest muss sein, aber nicht anknallen.



... schnelle Antwort 
ich stelle morgen mal ein Bild rein ... da sieht man es besser ... auch mit der Kette ...


----------



## tgindia (19. Oktober 2009)

Bueck schrieb:


> *Frage zur Steckachse*,
> 
> Beim Jimbo ist auf der Bremsscheibenseite eine schwarze Distanzbuchse eingebaut... rechts ist nichts drinn.



Bin mit meinem Bike auch in (gewünschtem) Petrol Green sehr zufrieden 

Bei mir ist jedoch ebenfalls auf der linken Seite die Schwarze Buchse und rechts schaut einfach ein freies eingefettetes Gewinde raus - ob das so normal ist? 
Und mit der Lackqualität bin ich auch nicht so zufrieden. Im Bereich des Kettenumwerfers an der hinteren Schwinge ist er abgeplatzt - hoffe das blättert nicht weiter ab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (20. Oktober 2009)

Bueck schrieb:


> *Frage zur Steckachse*,
> wer kann mir die Frage beantworten?
> Wenn ich beim Jimbo die Steckachse hinten löse geht der Hinterbau erstmal ca. 1cm auf
> ...
> Auch kommt die Kette wenn sie vorn auf 22 ist und hinten auf 34 nicht unbedingt gerade - knickt nach dem Tretlager leicht nach innen (Versatz).



Kann ich bestätigen, ist mir beim letzten mal Achsefetten auch aufgefallen, der Hinterbau klafft regelrecht auf. Hab mir aber nix weiter dabei gedacht, wird schon worked as designed sein. 

Auch die "verdrehte" Kettenlinie kann ich bestätigen, zumindest bei der 3-fach Kurbel, gerade ist ganz anders.



Bueck schrieb:


> *nochwas: *
> wie fest sollte die Steckachse hinten eigentlich festgezogen werden? Kann sich die nicht lockern weil sie ja ein recht grobes Gewinde hat?



Zieh sie handwarm an und dann noch mal ne viertel Umdrehung. Mir ist es jetzt schon zwei mal passiert, dass die Achse sich gelockert hat. Knallt man sie hingegen zu fest an, bekommste arge Probleme sie wieder zu lösen, Maxle sei dank.


----------



## Nachor (20. Oktober 2009)

7:27 , wow. DIrekt nach dem aufstehen ab ins Forum !! 

Na gut, gerade kam die Email von Rose, das meins in die Produktion geht. Super also langsam Licht am Horizont !
Dann hab ich endlich wieder Platz meine Lampe(n) unterzubringen und auch abends nach der Arbeit ne Runde zu fahren.


----------



## -MIK- (20. Oktober 2009)

Nachor schrieb:


> 7:27 , wow. DIrekt nach dem aufstehen ab ins Forum !!



LOL, net ganz, der Wecker klingelt um 05:15 Uhr...


----------



## tgindia (20. Oktober 2009)

Noch was zum Thema defekte Lyrik2Step.

Laut Kundenberater wird Sie komplett ausgetauscht (nicht repariert, damit's schneller geht). Jedoch gibt es ein 2009er Modell und nicht die neue Version 2010  Wär ja auch zu schön gewesen...

Haben eigentlich auch anderer Lackprobleme?


----------



## funbiker9 (20. Oktober 2009)

Nein keine Lackprobleme...und sonst auch keine 
Bin immer noch rundum zufrieden.


----------



## herkulars (20. Oktober 2009)

> Laut Kundenberater wird Sie komplett ausgetauscht (nicht repariert, damit's schneller geht).


Und wie schnell soll es bei Dir dann gehen? Meine kommt hoffentlich morgen. Eingeschickt habe ich sie am 6.10. Mir wurde vorher auch am Telefon gesagt, dass es schnell geht.


----------



## [email protected] (20. Oktober 2009)

Beim Schwarzen fallen die "Lackprobleme" eh aus, da anodisiert, und mal ehrlich also die Stelle hinten unter dem Schaltwerk... wenn das die einzigen Macken bleiben, wäre das toll... da werden mit Sicherheit andere dazukommen... ist nunmal ein Gebrauchsgegenstand.


----------



## cyclo-dude (20. Oktober 2009)

so ich hab grad wieder telefoniert.
werde dann jombo 4 besitzer sein, hab ich so jetzt fÃ¼r 1850â¬ bekommen. dafÃ¼r kann ichs noch diese woche abholen weils noch fertig im keller stand 
mit der 2step bin ich mal gespannt, der junge mann sagte auch etwas davon das er sich des problems bewusst ist. ich denke aber wenn die nochmal kaputt geht, oder halt in einem halben jahr, dann wirds auch ein 2010er modell geben.
sonst halt u turn und bares zurÃ¼ck 

ich freu mich schon auf freitag


----------



## -MIK- (20. Oktober 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> wenn das die einzigen Macken bleiben, wäre das toll... da werden mit Sicherheit andere dazukommen... ist nunmal ein Gebrauchsgegenstand.



Jouh, wenn der Uncle argerecht verwendet wird, werdens noch einige mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clk2106 (20. Oktober 2009)

also das warten mit der info im kopf, dass das bike versandt wurde, is noch schlimmer, als davor!!


----------



## Bueck (20. Oktober 2009)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Kann ich bestätigen, ist mir beim letzten mal Achsefetten auch aufgefallen, der Hinterbau klafft regelrecht auf. Hab mir aber nix weiter dabei gedacht, wird schon worked as designed sein.



Hinterbau Jimbo - Bilder :
Ich hab mal nachgemessen ... geht 5mm auf - somit wahrscheinlich kein Problem. Trotzdem hier mal ein paar Bilder. 
Vielleicht ist das bei allen so ... ihr könnt ja mal nachmessen.


----------



## Bueck (20. Oktober 2009)

Nachor schrieb:


> 7:27 , wow. DIrekt nach dem aufstehen ab ins Forum !!
> 
> Na gut, gerade kam die Email von Rose, das meins in die Produktion geht. Super also langsam Licht am Horizont !
> Dann hab ich endlich wieder Platz meine Lampe(n) unterzubringen und auch abends nach der Arbeit ne Runde zu fahren.




dann hast du wahrscheinlich jetzt genau 7 Tage "Vorfreude" bis zur Bescherung (so lange durfte ich nach der Mail warten)


----------



## euer (20. Oktober 2009)

Hat Rose eigentlich einen AM-Sattel im Angebot den man empfehlen kann? Mit dem Selle Italia C2 komme ich schon nach der zweiten Fahrt nicht richtig zurecht und würde den gerne umtauschen.


----------



## -MIK- (21. Oktober 2009)

euer schrieb:


> Hat Rose eigentlich einen AM-Sattel im Angebot den man empfehlen kann? Mit dem Selle Italia C2 komme ich schon nach der zweiten Fahrt nicht richtig zurecht und würde den gerne umtauschen.



Terry Fly GT oder Fly GT Max, super Sattel, hab ich schon auf dem 2. Hobel drauf...


----------



## Nachor (21. Oktober 2009)

euer schrieb:


> Hat Rose eigentlich einen AM-Sattel im Angebot den man empfehlen kann? Mit dem Selle Italia C2 komme ich schon nach der zweiten Fahrt nicht richtig zurecht und würde den gerne umtauschen.



Umtauschen ?? Einfach so? Bietet das Rose bei jedem Sattel an ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## euer (21. Oktober 2009)

@Mik: Danke für den Tip. Ich werde den Sattel dann mal probieren.



Nachor schrieb:


> Umtauschen ?? Einfach so? Bietet das Rose bei jedem Sattel an ???



Als ich das Rad abgeholt hab, wurde mir gesagt, dass ich den Sattel innerhalb von 4 Wochen bei Nichtgefallen austauschen kann. Man muss natürlich einen Aufpreis zahlen, wenn der neue mehr kostet.
Auch den Vorbau soll man so tauschen lassen können.


----------



## -MIK- (21. Oktober 2009)

euer schrieb:


> @Mik: Danke für den Tip. Ich werde den Sattel dann mal probieren.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kein Ding, auf dem Sattel fühlt sich mein Popöchen am wohlsten, hab den Fizik auch mal gehabt, ging gar nicht.



Nachor schrieb:


> Umtauschen ?? Einfach so? Bietet das Rose bei jedem Sattel an ???



Vorbau 2 Wochen
Sattel 4 Wochen

Es dürfen natürlich keine Gebrauchsspuren an den Teilen sein.


----------



## clk2106 (21. Oktober 2009)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Es dürfen natürlich keine Gebrauchsspuren an den Teilen sein.



na da bin ich gespannt, wie ihr das beim sattel macht...
jeder selle italia hat bei mir nach dem ersten aufsitzen irgendwo eine falte gezogen


----------



## herkulars (21. Oktober 2009)

Ja sag mal spinn' ich jetzt?!? Letzte Woche hat man mir bei Rose zugesagt, dass meine Austausch-Lyrik "Mitte nächster Woche" bei mir sein wird. Da heute noch immer kein Paket gekommen ist, habe ich gerade nochmal bei Rose angerufen: "Da ist wohl was schiefgegangen..." Meine Gabel wurde noch nicht versendet. 

So langsam kann ich das mit dem guten Service nicht mehr glauben. Wenn mal was daneben geht, ok. Ich bin auch nicht der Typ, der immer sofort Druck macht. Aber ich habe jetzt jedesmal, wenn ich nachgefragt habe, immer als Antwort erhalten, "es ist etwas schiefgegangen" oder in der Art. Bei dem selben Vorgang!  Das kann doch nicht sein.

Wenn die Gabel Freitag nicht da ist, werde ich den Rest von dem Rad einpacken und vom Kaufvertrag zurücktreten.


----------



## ka1saa (21. Oktober 2009)

juhu, mein onkel wurde heute auf die reise geschickt *freu*! war das bei euch wirklich am nächsten tag schon da (dt.-land), so wie ich das bei einigen rausgelesen hab? momentan stehts nämlich noch in düsseldorf laut dhl ("sendung ist im abholstandort eingegangen"). naja, hab mal vorsorglich morgen nachmittag wen zu hause abgestellt .


----------



## Nachor (21. Oktober 2009)

Mein Uncle kommt wohl (hoffentlich nächste Woche). Da bin ich aber in München.
Da freut sich dann wieder die Post-Partner-Fililale. !! Wohin mit dem Karton . Die haben sich schon immer gefreut wenn mein altes Rad von der Inspektion zurück kam und ich nicht daheim war. lol


----------



## ka1saa (21. Oktober 2009)

Nachor schrieb:


> Mein Uncle kommt wohl (hoffentlich nächste Woche). Da bin ich aber in München.
> Da freut sich dann wieder die Post-Partner-Fililale. !! Wohin mit dem Karton . Die haben sich schon immer gefreut wenn mein altes Rad von der Inspektion zurück kam und ich nicht daheim war. lol


hehe jo so wirds bei mir auch aussehen, wenns (vllt. fr. oder) sa. kommt xD. und dann wird sich der post-schalter wieder einen lachen, wenn ich sag, dass ich mit der straßenbahn da bin und das paket irgendwie heim schleifen muss (könnt alternativ auch mitm rad hin xD). naja könnt ja gleich nen inbus mitnehmen und aus der post rausradeln , das hätte was.


----------



## Deleted138492 (21. Oktober 2009)

Lass doch einfach die Freundin oder Mutti zu Hause, die kann das Paket ja entgegennehmen. Es sei denn, du liebst es, von fragenden Blicken der anderen Bahnpassagiere durchlöchert zu werden und alten Damen den Sitzplatz zu klauen .


----------



## euer (21. Oktober 2009)

clk2106 schrieb:


> na da bin ich gespannt, wie ihr das beim sattel macht...
> jeder selle italia hat bei mir nach dem ersten aufsitzen irgendwo eine falte gezogen



Hmm, bei mir sah der noch wie neu aus. 
Habe den heute problemlos gegen einen Terry Fly GT getauscht. Macht nach der kurzen Probefahrt einen viel besseren Eindruck. Hoffentlich schaffe ich morgen eine größere Tour, denn im Moment schränkt mich die frühe Dämmerung sehr ein. Die Lampe ist immernoch nicht fertig


----------



## clk2106 (21. Oktober 2009)

euer schrieb:


> Hmm, bei mir sah der noch wie neu aus.
> Habe den heute problemlos gegen einen Terry Fly GT getauscht. Macht nach der kurzen Probefahrt einen viel besseren Eindruck. Hoffentlich schaffe ich morgen eine größere Tour, denn im Moment schränkt mich die frühe Dämmerung sehr ein. Die Lampe ist immernoch nicht fertig



wird wohl mein fortgeschrittenes gewicht sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (21. Oktober 2009)

Du Ungeduldiger, du . Ich kann dich aber verstehen . Wie viele Leute hast du jetzt mit den PNs belästigt?


----------



## ka1saa (21. Oktober 2009)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Lass doch einfach die Freundin oder Mutti zu Hause, die kann das Paket ja entgegennehmen. Es sei denn, du liebst es, von fragenden Blicken der anderen Bahnpassagiere durchlöchert zu werden und alten Damen den Sitzplatz zu klauen .


hehe ja geht wie gesagt nur morgen mit der post-wache. sind zum glück nur 2 stationen mit der bahn xD.


----------



## Nachor (21. Oktober 2009)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Lass doch einfach die Freundin oder Mutti zu Hause, die kann das Paket ja entgegennehmen. Es sei denn, du liebst es, von fragenden Blicken der anderen Bahnpassagiere durchlöchert zu werden und alten Damen den Sitzplatz zu klauen .



Freundin gibts nicht (da hätte meine Frau was dagegen ), die muss aber auch arbeiten und Mutti wohnt weit weg


----------



## -MIK- (22. Oktober 2009)

euer schrieb:


> Die Lampe ist immernoch nicht fertig



Oooh, Eigenbau? *interessiertbin* 



clk2106 schrieb:


> wird wohl mein fortgeschrittenes gewicht sein



LOL, das hast Du jetzt gesagt. Keine Gebrauchsspuren heißt ja auch eher, dass er sauber ist und keinen Sturz hinter sich hat.

Gibt gleich Bilder von meinem Uncle, lade die gerade hoch...


----------



## -MIK- (22. Oktober 2009)

So, hier wie versprochen die Bilder:


----------



## Nachor (22. Oktober 2009)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Oooh, Eigenbau? *interessiertbin*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das mit dem Lampe bauen ist nicht so schwer, hab damit vor zwei Jahren angefangen, zuerst mit Bleiakku und Halogenlampen, dann Xenon HID und jetzt zwei kleine leichte LED 4 fach Lampen mit Camcorderakku. Macht Spass !


----------



## -MIK- (22. Oktober 2009)

Jaaa eben, deshalb bin ich immer an so Geschichten interessiert. Mein liebe Freund Lambi hat letzten Winter auch damit angefangen, da sind die tollsten Sachen bei heraus gekommen, der hat jetzt überall so LED Lampen...


----------



## nachtradler (22. Oktober 2009)

Nachor schrieb:


> Das mit dem Lampe bauen ist nicht so schwer, hab damit vor zwei Jahren angefangen, zuerst mit Bleiakku und Halogenlampen, dann Xenon HID und jetzt zwei kleine leichte LED 4 fach Lampen mit Camcorderakku. Macht Spass !


Ei da wäre ein Link zu einer Anleitung nicht schlecht.
Bin auch nach Wochen mit meinem Jimbo 2 zufrieden. Alle bisher beschriebenen Probleme sind bei mir nicht aufgetaucht, vor allem die Gabelpros nicht (wusste, dass die U-turn eine gute Wahl ist). das einzige war ei Knacken im Wiegetritt. Hatte sich aber nur eine Dämpferschraube leicht gelockert. Ansonsten großes Kettenblatt weg, 36 statt 32 Blatt (Deore einfach), statt Nobbys sind jetzt fürs Nasse Kenda Nevegals (am Wiriehorn für 3 /Stück, ehrlich, ergattert) drauf.


----------



## clk2106 (22. Oktober 2009)

ich werd zum affen... heut wieder nix da...
schön langsam kann ich das we abschreiben, morgen kann ich mal fix nicht wegfahren... grrrr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ka1saa (22. Oktober 2009)

hey clk2106, tut mir furchtbar leid, aber... meins ist heute gekommen . als kleinen trost, konnte nur noch eine minirunde bei dämmerung und dann dunkelheit drehen. bin heut morgen um 8:20 aus dem haus, 4min. später hab ich an ner kreuzung nen dhl-express-lieferwagen gesehen und er hatte nen rose-karton hinten drinn, ehrlich ! gleich zu hause angerufen: aufstehen, päckchen kommt *lol* (und so wars dann auch).
naja bei der arbeit saß ich dann eeeeeetwas auf kohlen, bin dann um kurz nach halb 6 nach hause gespurtet, hab den lenker grade festgeschraubt, die pedale dranngemacht, kurz drübergecheckt und ab gings in den wald. war jetzt nur noch ne sehr kurze tour mit trail und ohne licht xD, aber muss bisher sagen, top ! 

rad ist ziemlich richtig eingestellt gekommen, größe L passt perfekt und auch die sattelhöhe war genau richtig (zur erinnerung: 187cm, schrittlänge 94cm), dämpfer und gabel haben sich ganz gut angefühlt, aber das wird die zeit zeigen. ich komm mit dem bike prima berge hoch (vergleichbar mit meinem hardtail), absolut genial! die sram x.0 ist natürlich super *g*, die ONE hat nach kurzer zeit gut gegriffen (da ist wohl aber auch noch viel potential nach oben) und mit den fat alberts bin ich bei der kurzen wenig aussagekräftigen tour auch zufrieden gewesen. der sattel fühlt sich gut an (muss aber ne längere tour zum bewerten her) und die joplin ist sau praktisch , hat aber wie so oft seitenspiel, scheint ja normal zu sein. laufräder haben sich unauffällig gut verhalten, der leerlauf schnurrt wie ne katze xD. in den flaschenhalter passt ne 0,75er flasche nur mit anliegen an den dämpfer rein, aber egal, hab nen camelback, für kurze touren sollten 0,5l reichen, die passen grade so rein.
einziger kritikpunkt, eine schraube am lenker hat sich nach ein paar km gelöst, nicht schön, aber war auch nicht schlimm, habs schnell bemerkt.

alles in allem ein top rad , bereu den kauf absolut nicht und werd hoffentlich demnächst viel spaß damit haben !
werds demnächst noch wiegen und fotos machen, der fotoakku ist grad nur etwas leer.

ich freu mich so, ich freu mich so!!! xD  


edit: ach ja, tuningpotential (*lol*) gibts noch bei der griffweiteneinstellung von der ONE, allgemein werd ich bremsen + schalthebel nen halben cm nach innen verlegen und den winkel vom unteren schalthebel etwas anpassen (ich liebe sram). vorbau passt erstmal, lenkerhöhe muss ich noch checken, wie sich das auswirkt mit den spacern... und in echt wirkt der sattel garnicht so pornös xD, passt gut zur lackierten version.

so, hab noch ein schnelles foto hingekriegt mit dem akku, wenn ich wieder draußen mit unterwegs bin gibts mehr . pedale sind nach wie vor gut (und die klingel hat sich schon bewährt, bevor die gleich wer kritisiert xD (immer diese dämmerungs-jogger... ach, mach ich ja auch manchmal, egal )).


----------



## clk2106 (22. Oktober 2009)

coole sache! bei gelegenheit will ich bilder sehn...
bin zuversichtlich, dass meins morgen kommt


----------



## tgindia (22. Oktober 2009)

hi ka1saa,
freut mich dass alles gut geklappt hat. was für eine farbe hast du denn?

gruß tgindia


----------



## ka1saa (22. Oktober 2009)

tgindia schrieb:


> hi ka1saa,
> freut mich dass alles gut geklappt hat. was für eine farbe hast du denn?
> 
> gruß tgindia


danke !
ich glaub, die frage kannst du nach meinem letzten edit oben selbst beantworten *g*. hab das grad mit der 0,75er flasche ausprobiert, ergebnis sieht man im bild .


----------



## tgindia (22. Oktober 2009)

Stimmt, die Farbfrage hat sich damit erledigt 
Wie lang ist eigentlich der Vorbau bei der Größe "L"?

70 oder 90 mm?


----------



## clk2106 (22. Oktober 2009)

beim L gibts den 80er serie und den 70er auf wunsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nachor (22. Oktober 2009)

nachtradler schrieb:


> Ei da wäre ein Link zu einer Anleitung nicht schlecht.
> f.



wie wäre es mit www.mtb-news.de 

Nee ehrlich, du solltest mindestens löten können, und bevor du anfängst wissen was für ne Lampe, (Halogen, LED, XENON, etc.) und wieviel Kohle du raushauen willst. Falls du keine Lust am basteln hast dann kauf dir die hier um Forum sooft beschrieben DX Tesla Klon Lampe.
Aber ehrlich, basteln macht mehr Laune!!

http://home.arcor.de/schymik/Lampen/bikelight_wiki.htm#Infos_rund_um_die_Beleuchtung_am_Bike

nicht mehr ganz aktuell aber ein guter Anfang,, OK?
So jetzt wieder zurück zum Thema.

Meins soll wohl kommenden Freitag kommen, gut da komme ich eh aus München zurück..


----------



## ka1saa (23. Oktober 2009)

tgindia schrieb:


> Stimmt, die Farbfrage hat sich damit erledigt
> Wie lang ist eigentlich der Vorbau bei der Größe "L"?
> 
> 70 oder 90 mm?


hab wie clk2106 schon angedeutet hat den 80er-vorbau und bin auf der tour heute auch glücklich damit gewesen.

noch ein paar anmerkungen, bevors ab in die heia geht:
jemand hatte mal gefragt, ob die tubeless-ventile von den felgen (bei mir mavic crossmax sx ) dabei sind (weiß nicht, ob die frage schon beantwortet wurde): ja, und auch der speichenschlüssel, ein tacho-magnet und ein reifenheber oder sowas in der art. außerdem alle anleitungen (bei felgen und federelementen doppelt wg. gleichem hersteller xD) in einer rose-mappe.
bei den (fox-) federelementen ist wie üblich im gegensatz zum einzelkauf keine pumpe dabei, die standard-pumpe von rose kratzt ein bisschen beim einschrauben bei der gabel... werd da (bei der pumpe ^^) wohl noch ein bisschen feilen.
die griffe find ich persönlich ziemlich gut (geschmackssache).
die scheiben von der ONE scheppern bei manchem tempo ganz gut (...egal...), ansonsten tut sie bei mir was sie soll und schreit bisher auch nicht (bzw. kaum). downhill-test kommt dann bei gelegenheit .
in die iscg05-aufnahme haben sie jetzt tatsächlich wie angekündigt schrauben reingedreht, damit die kette da nicht verklemmen kann . und tatsächlich ist mir die kette vorher direkt einmal abgeflogen, aber war dadurch <-- überhaupt kein act.
der umwerfer stößt bei mir nicht an den rahmen an, ist auch ziemlich gut eingestellt, werd da vllt. noch nen halben mm nachjustieren.

sonst fällt mir grade nichts mehr ein, hab noch bisl an der position und griffweite von den bremsen und schalthebeln gearbeitet (werd u.U. auch mal ausprobieren, wie es ist, schalthebel und bremse jeweils zu tauschen, kommt mir so vor, als wenns noch besser passen könnte) und am federungsluftdruck rumgespielt und werd dann irgendwann auch meine daten freigeben, wenn ichs getestet hab (so richtig wohl erst nächstes we ).


----------



## nachtradler (23. Oktober 2009)

Nachor schrieb:


> Aber ehrlich, basteln macht mehr Laune!!
> 
> http://home.arcor.de/schymik/Lampen/bikelight_wiki.htm#Infos_rund_um_die_Beleuchtung_am_Bike
> 
> nicht mehr ganz aktuell aber ein guter Anfang,, OK?


Na ist doch ein Anfang, besten Dank. Dann hoffe ich, dass dein Rad heute kommt. Es macht saumäßig Spass. Bei uns wirds allmählich regnerisch. Also könnte ich meins heute mittag mal zusauen.


----------



## herkulars (23. Oktober 2009)

Hurra, ich habe endlich meine Lyrik bekommen!

Der Vollständigkeit halber nochmal ein Überblick über die ganze Geschichte:

03.10. Erste halbwegs richtige Ausfahrt mit dem Jimbo 4. Nach der Fahrt stelle ich fest, dass das 2Step nicht mehr komplett ausfährt und Öl aus dem Luftventil kommt.

05.10. Anruf bei Rose, ob das komplette Bike eingeschickt werden muss oder nur die Gabel. Gabel reicht, bei Neurad würde die Bearbeitung "in der Regel schnell gehen".

06.10. Ich gebe die Gabel Vormittags bei der Post ab, versehen mit einer genauen Fehlerbeschreibung und Rechnungskopie, so wie mit der Hotline besprochen.

13.10. Da ich bisher nichts von Rose gehört habe, frage ich telefonisch nach. Ob bei der Gabel ein Service gemacht werden solle? Nein, sie stammt aus einem Neurad und ist defekt!
Gut, es wird sich schnellstmöglich darum gekümmert, es ist wohl etwas schiefgelaufen.
Ja, das kann passieren.

15.10. Erneute telefonische Nachfrage, wie denn der Status sei und was überhaupt gemacht wird (Reparatur oder Tausch).
"Äääähhhm... ich melde mich gleich nochmal bei Ihnen, ich muss das kurz überprüfen". Nagut.
Wenig später erhalte ich eine kurze Email in der steht, dass ich eine neue Gabel bekomme. "Diese wird in den nächsten Tagen versandt und sollte mitte nächster Woche bei Ihnen sein".
Verstehe ich so, dass ich sie diesen Mittwoch haben SOLLTE, Komplikationen mal ausgeschlossen.

21.10. Da ich kein Paket und auch sonst keine Nachricht von Rose erhalten habe, rufe ich abends nocheinmal an.
"Die Gabel ist da, wurde aber nicht verschickt." Ich bestehe darauf, dass sie mir am nächsten Tag per Express zugeschickt wird, andernfalls trete ich vom Kaufvertrag des Bikes zurück.

22.10. Ich rufe nochmal bei Rose an, um auch sicherzugehen, dass die Gabel verschickt wird. Ja, ist auf dem Weg. Wenig später erhalte ich per Email auch die Tracking-Nummer.

23.10. Der Postbote klingelt, meine Gabel ist endlich da. Tatsächlich neu und wie gewünscht mit meinem Gabelkonus und einer Ahaed-Kralle versehen.

Dafür, dass mir immerwieder versichert wurde, es würde schnell gehen, hat es mit über 2 Wochen ganz schön lange gedauert. Ich hätte ja auch kein so großes Problem damit, wenn mir von vornherein gesagt worden währe, es wird so lange dauern. Aber immer von der Hotline zu hören "Es ist etwas schiefgelaufen" und das drei mal kann's echt nicht sein. Wenn etwas schiefläuft muss das doch eigentlich mit Priorität behandelt werden oder? Und was ist das schon für eine Aussage?

Naja, für mich ist dieses Kapitel beendet. Ich gehe jetzt Spaß haben mit meinem supertollen Rose-Bike und hoffe, dass diese negativ-Erfahrung ein Einzelfall war.


----------



## clk2106 (23. Oktober 2009)

hurra hurra, die post war da!! bau grad zam, bilder folgen!!


----------



## euer (23. Oktober 2009)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Oooh, Eigenbau? *interessiertbin*



Jo wird ein Eigenbau. Im Moment weis ich leider nicht wohin mit dem Bleiakku. 
Da es schnell gehen sollte, habe ich mich für eine unkomplizierte Lösung mit Osram-Spot, Bleiakku und normaler Schmelzsicherung entschieden. Das Gehäuse habe ich hier aus dem Forum gekauft und das ist sehr schön gearbeitet. 
Leider hat sich ein Bohrer festgefressen und mir das Gehäuse aus der Halterung gerissen. Nun hab ich tolle Kratzer drauf, aber das ändert ja nichts an der Funktion und Nachts ist es ja eh dunkel

Nach der ersten längeren Fahrt mit dem neuen Sattel kann ich einfach nur  sagen
Ist echt sehr angenehm und sieht auch gut verarbeitet aus.


----------



## -MIK- (23. Oktober 2009)

clk2106 schrieb:


> hurra hurra, die post war da!! bau grad zam, bilder folgen!!



Heeey, glückwünsch.  Viel Spass...



euer schrieb:


> Jo wird ein Eigenbau. Im Moment weis ich leider nicht wohin mit dem Bleiakku.



Hast schon mal überlegt, den Akku in einer Trinkflasche zu deponieren? Ne 500er würde auch an den Uncle passen. Oder was fertiges von Hope oder Sigma? Blöd wirds dann erst mit dem Anschluss an der Lampe selber, wobei ich das mit den Verlängerungskabeln, die die Hersteller anbieten, lösen würde... Hach, bekomm schon wieder Bastellaune...


----------



## euer (23. Oktober 2009)

Eine Trinkflasche passt leider nicht an den Chief, da die Umlenkung immer vor den Halter stößt beim Einfedern. 
Auch der Akku passt nicht in die große Rose-Werkeugdose, die ich mir eigentlich extra dafür gekauft hab. Die Zuleitung ist eigentlich sehr leicht zu bauen. Ich hab mir 2x0,75 PVC-Leitung (leider gabs die bei Reichelt nur in dunkelbraun) und wasserdichte Steckverbinder (http://www.reichelt.de/?;ACTION=2;L...wQARsAAEbfMW04a935ec56ef3cd16a5afb0875c93c824) besorgt. 
Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, waren die auch an den Schilden auf der Zeche verbaut und die sollten dann schon ordentlich wasserdicht und mech. belastbar sein. Nur was etwas doof ist, dass die Anschlüsse angelötet werden müssen und bei der Abwärme von dem Spot ist das auch wieder so eine Sache.


----------



## Nachor (23. Oktober 2009)

Nen Bleiakku mit 7,2 AH bekommst du nicht in die Trinkflasche. Dann musst du halt mit LiIon arbeiten. Für die Kabel kann ich die Investition in die Lupine Kabel nahelegen. Die bleiben auch im Winter flexibel und die Stecker sind dicht. Passende Stecker /Buchse für Ladegerät gibt in den USA im 10er Pack


----------



## rose versand (23. Oktober 2009)

Ein freundliches Hallo an alle jetzigen und zukünftigen Rose-Fahrer.

Wie  ihr ja sicherlich bemerkt habt schaue ich gelegentlich auch mal in dieses Forum.
Ich will mich hier auch gar nicht großartig einmischen, dies ist euer thread.
Eure Meinung ist mir aber sehr wichtig.
Viele eurer Anregungen hab ich sofort  in die Tat umgesetzt, an anderen arbeiten wir noch.
Es ist klasse, wenn so viele Testfahrer an der Entwicklung mitarbeiten.
Grad die Initiative von tgindia finde ich sehr gut. Wir haben zwar auch Werte zur Fahrwerksabstimmung ermittelt, jedoch haben wir nicht in jeder Gewichtsklasse den passenden Fahrer. So dass die Liste von tgindia bestimmt umfassender und praxistauglicher wird. Nach meiner Erfahrung muss man den Luftdruck leicht  erhöhen, wenn Dämpfer und Gabel eingefahren sind

@tgindia  wenn du willst kann ich dir gerne unsere Liste zur Ergänzung zur Verfügung stellen


Stefan Strauss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (23. Oktober 2009)

Ah, der Herr Strauß . Besten Dank noch mal für den Expressversand .

Fürs 2011er Modell würde ich den Umwerfer etwas aus dem Dreckbereich entfernen, der wird mMn ziemlich zugemüllt. Dazu vielleicht ein paar "anständige" Pedale zur Auswahl, die Wählbaren waren leider nicht so das Gelbe vom Ei. Nur so als kleine Anregung .

Ansonsten: Mich würde die Ausstattung der 2010er Onkel interessieren. Wird es eine 170er Lyrik geben? Die würde ja wunderbar mit dem 167er Hinterbau harmonieren. Ändert sich etwas grundlegendes am Rad, bezüglich Geometrie oder Anbauteiloptionen? Ein Konfigurator, bei dem man wirklich alles, auch Gabel, Dämpfer, Laufräder etc. ändern kann wäre super. Ich hätte mir gleich eine Van RC2 und einen Vivid einbauen lassen wenns möglich gewesen wäre .


----------



## cyclo-dude (23. Oktober 2009)

ich komme grad auch von der ersten kleinen runde wieder, nur 10 km bischen durch die gegend.
also super ding, mein erstes fully und funktioniert super, und vermittelt auch noch massig vertrauen.

meine drucktabelle kommt auch noch
die gabel fahre ich erstmal mit 7 bar dann hab ich 3.5cm sag bei meinem gewicht sollte ich eigentlich um 8 bar nehmen aber das wÃ¤re schon zuviel.
im dÃ¤mpfer hab ich jetzt 17,5 bar und sag von ca. 1,5cm am dÃ¤mper, ist natÃ¼rlich smooth ohne ende aber nach der kleinen runde sind 75% ausgenutzt und das schlimmste war vom bodstein hÃ¼pfen. da wer ich also nochmal pumpen.

des weiteren eigentlich alles bestens, nur meinem vorredner muss ich mich im bezug auf pedale anschlieÃen. ich meine ich hab meine ja so dabei bekommen aber 35â¬ fÃ¼r welche die nichtmal austauschbare pins haben????? schon krass.

sonst bin ich zufrieden.


achso, ich habe ja die Crossline, da eiert der Fat Albert aber MÃCHTIG drauf, auf der EN521 vorher war das garnicht so.


----------



## Deleted138492 (23. Oktober 2009)

Das liegt an Schwalbe und nicht an Mavic. Manche Reifen eiern gewaltig, wieder andere (auch das gleiche Modell) laufen schnurgerade. Die haben auch starke Schwankungen, was das Gewicht betrifft. 10% über der Herstellerangabe sind nich selten . Auch wenn ich bis jetzt mit Schwalbe sehr zufrieden war, werde ich mal einen Conti ausprobieren. Die eiern anscheinend lange nicht so stark wie die Vögel .


----------



## tgindia (23. Oktober 2009)

rose versand schrieb:


> Grad die Initiative von tgindia finde ich sehr gut. Wir haben zwar auch Werte zur Fahrwerksabstimmung ermittelt, jedoch haben wir nicht in jeder Gewichtsklasse den passenden Fahrer. So dass die Liste von tgindia bestimmt umfassender und praxistauglicher wird. Nach meiner Erfahrung muss man den Luftdruck leicht  erhöhen, wenn Dämpfer und Gabel eingefahren sind
> 
> @tgindia  wenn du willst kann ich dir gerne unsere Liste zur Ergänzung zur Verfügung stellen
> 
> Stefan Strauss



Dann werd ich doch gleich mal die Liste vom netten Herrn Strauss sichern und mit einpflegen!
Und nochmal an die Uncle Fahrer appelieren mir Ihre Werte zur Verfügung zu stellen. Entweder hier über den Thread oder Privatnachricht. 
Davon profitieren alle 

Und wieder mal die geeignete Vorlage dafür mit meinen Beispielangaben:

Benutzername: tgindia
Modell: Jimbo
Version: 6
Rahmengröße: L
Größe(mm): 183
Gewicht(kg): 70
Schrittlänge: 88
Federgabelmodell: FoxTalas 
Druck (PSI): 50
SAG (%): 30
Dämpfermodell: Fox RP23
Druck (PSI): 110
SAG (%): 30         

Und alle die schön aufgepasst haben werden fesstellen, dass sich meine Daten wundersam geändert haben. M war mir zu klein und somit hat mir der geduldige Rose Mitarbeiter einen Wechsel zum 6er Jimbo in Schwarz ermöglicht 

Viele Grüße Tom


----------



## clk2106 (23. Oktober 2009)

hey leute...
erstmal, wow, das ding is genial, bergauf wie eine rakete, echt affengeil...
da bin ich ja mit meinem CC rad nicht viel schneller unterwegs, war baff, wie schnell ich den hausberg pack!! leider war das rad nicht wirklich abgestimmt, hab in etwa die 30% sag hinten und vorne so ca 25% eingestellt...
bergab, wow, sehr wendig für ein L...

und dann kam die grosse ernüchterung:
auf einem relativ flowingen trail hör ich auf einmal hinten ein zeimlich unschönes geräusch, ich voll in die eisen, schaun was los is...
damn it, ein platter, dacht ich anfangs... als ich das rad runterschieb, wundere ich mich noch, wieso sich die kurbel mitdreht, hab dann versucht sie anzuhalten, nix da, die kasette is fest!! komplett...
was is denn da los? dachte sofort: FREILAUF IM EIMER!!!

also kette raus, und runter mit dem rad zu nem freund, zerlegen...
dacht mir dann noch, ui fein, ein achter der seinesgleichen sucht, naja, hinterrad ausgebaut, kassette runter (btw, das geht ziemlich strend, alukörper ist ziemlich weich)... nochmal probiert, komisch, der freilauf is es nicht... 

nun ein kleines detailbild:




also, muss nun sagen, es betrifft wohl kaum rose, doch eher MAVIC, die hier ziemlich mist gebaut haben!!
der sicherungsring ging ab und es hat sich eine speiche in die kassette gebohrt, dass die sich nicht mehr drehen konnte!!

liebe leute in frankreich, das is keine meisterleistung...
habs das rad nun wieder repariert, speiche rein, neu zentriert, sicherungsring wieder rein und ein neuer schlauch...

werd rose mal kontaktieren, die speiche is ordentlich abgefräst, genauso wie der ring im eimer ist, also aufgebogen... kassette hats leicht erwischt...

aber das bringt schon eine ernüchterung, wenn der flow komplett verloren geht...


----------



## clk2106 (23. Oktober 2009)

also hier nun die bilder:
















die jungs lernen verdammt schnell  :












und dann nach der reparatur mit etwas schönerem ambiente


----------



## -MIK- (23. Oktober 2009)

rose versand schrieb:


> Es ist klasse, wenn so viele Testfahrer an der Entwicklung mitarbeiten.



Oh, kann man da auch mal "richtiges Testmaterial" fahren? Da hätte ich wirklich interesse dran und im Bergischen Land auch die ein oder andere Möglichkeit so ein Bike auf Herz und Nieren zu testen.

Zum Thema Umwerfer wurde ja schon eine Menge gesagt,was Müs Lee gesagt hat, dass der Umwerfer zu sehr im Dreck liegt, seh ich nicht, was in meinen Augen ein viel "schlimmer" ist, ist die super schwere Einstellmöglichkeit. Ich habe den Zug tauschen müssen, weil ich auf Sram X9 Trigger umgerüstet habe, selbst heute habe ich den Umwerfer noch nicht so eingestellt bekommen, dass er einwandfrei arbeitet. Vielleicht könnt ihr da ja zukünftig was drehen. 

Zum Thema Maxle hätte ich auch noch eine Anmerkung: ich würde sie nicht mehr verbauen. Mir ist es nun mehrfach passiert, dass der Spanner sich gelöst hat und die Achse es ihm gleich tat. Knallt man dann die Achse so fest an, dass sie zu bleibt, bekommt man ne Woche später das Problem, sie wieder zu öffnen. Glaub hatte ich auch bereits im Thread erwähnt... Werde wohl doch alt.... 

@tgindia: Daten kommen, muss sie nur noch zsamme schreibe... 

@Schwalbe Thema: Wenn Du den Reifen aufgezogen hast, pump ihn mit der Standpumpe auf 3 - 3,2 Bar auf und lass dann wieder auf 2,2 oder was Du auch immer fährst, ab, dann sollte er besser sitzen.

@Mavic Thema: Oih ne, wie blöd... Drück Dir die Daumen, dass Du das Problem nicht nochmal bekommst.


----------



## euer (23. Oktober 2009)

Hier mal mein Chief in freier Wildbahn, allerdings noch mit dem alten Sattel:





Die goldene Klingel ist leider nicht zu sehen
Was nehmt ihr denn so um die Kette zu schmieren? Ich hab bis jetzt Silikonöl genommen, allerdings gefiel mir das in der letzten Zeit immer weniger. Motorradkettenfett ist da auch eher fehl am Platz
Ganz normales Maschinenöl oder Kettensägenöl hätte ich auch noch (wird aber wohl zu stark harzen).

Ist es eigentlich normal das die Scheiben der Bremsen ab und zu so "klimpern"? Sind ja eigentlich eher nur Scheibchen bei der Breite.


----------



## Deleted138492 (23. Oktober 2009)

Welche sinds denn? Elixir R mit Cleansweep G3? Eigentlich kann jede Scheibenbremse klingeln, die Kombination Scheiben/Reifen/Gabel ist ausschlaggebend. Die Reifen produzieren Vibrationen (insbesondere auf Asphalt), die Gabel verstärkt diese und das Resultat hört man dann .

Zum Schmieren nehme ich immer Shimpanso Kettenöl, das klappt ganz gut. Leider ist es nicht ganz billig, deshalb werde ich das nächste mal etwas von Pedro's probieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## euer (24. Oktober 2009)

Sind die Avid Juicy 3 mit den Nobby Nics. 
Einen gewissen Zusammenhang zwischen den Reifen und dem Geräusch (Resonanz?) habe ich auch festgestellt, nur ist es halt mein erstes Rad mit einer Scheibenbremse. Da ist es halt etwas ungewohnt und man macht sich doch Gedanken, wenn das Rad auf einmal nach einem Blech klingt.


----------



## cyclo-dude (24. Oktober 2009)

ich musste leider feststellen das mein dachgepäckträger mir schon eine unschöne macke ins sitzrohr gerieben hat.
was kann ich machen umd die gegend besser zu schützen?? 
einfach ein stück panzerband drumkleben, oder greift der kleber da eventuell was an?
ist GENAU der bereich neben dem roseloge am sitzroht.


----------



## Deleted138492 (24. Oktober 2009)

Durchsichtige Steinschlagschutzfolie dranpappen? Gibts beim Motorradzubehör umme Ecke für einen Fünfer.


----------



## cyclo-dude (24. Oktober 2009)

ja hatt ich auch schon geacht, aber diese folie ist so dick und ich galube in diesem fall KÖNNTE das probleme gehen das sie dann schnell wieder aufgeht.
irgendwo hab ich noch was liegen, mach ist erstmal sowas drauf.

ist aber auch was ärgerlich mensch, zum glück da wo mans eigentlich nicht sieht.


----------



## berndguggi (24. Oktober 2009)

Hallo liebe Rose-Biker
Fährt hier auch jemand das Beef Cake DH ?
Meines ging am Montag in Pruduktion. Ich bekomme es also hoffentlich nächste Woche.
Bin schon ganz gespannt. Auf den Bilder sieht es ja schon fein aus (habe es in schwarz bestellt)
mal sehen wie es in natur aussieht.
Ich hatte vorher ein Trek Remedy - bin aber auf Rose umgestiegen da ich von tour weg zu dh tendiere.


----------



## -MIK- (24. Oktober 2009)

@tgindia:

So, hier mal meine Daten:

Benutzername: -MIK-
Modell: Jimbo
Version: 6
Rahmengröße: L
Größe(mm): 186
Gewicht(kg): 99
Schrittlänge: 82
Federgabelmodell: Fox 36 Talas RC2
Druck (Bar): 5,5
SAG (%): 30
Dämpfermodell: Fox RP23
Druck (Bar): 17
SAG (%): 20


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herkulars (24. Oktober 2009)

@cyclo-dude
Wenn die Macke von der Klemmung des Fahrradträgers kommt, warum klemmst Du dann nicht einfach einen Lappen dazwischen?


----------



## tgindia (24. Oktober 2009)

Hi MIK,
erst mal Danke für das ausfüllen der Liste!

@all: MIK hat in seinen Angaben die Liste auf "Bar" beim Feder- und Gabeldruck umgestellt. Scheinbar ist Euch das lieber - bleiben wir also bei "Bar". Zur Not rechne ich's um 

Also, fleisig ausfüllen. Schließlich sind hier schon weit über 20 JimboUser.
Macht Euch die Mühe und füllt es aus!

Gruß Tom


----------



## cyclo-dude (24. Oktober 2009)

@herkulars
das seltsame ist das der bügel um den rahmen nur schwer zugeht aber dann wackelt es wieder, war bei meinem letzten rad nicht so.
eine pappe würde also erst nicht dazwischen passen und danach vermutlich auchnoch rausfallen.

vermutlich mache ich jetzt einach erstmal panzerband drüber und gucke dann mal ob ich noch aufkleber in meinem geburtsort rumfliegen habe.

meine drucktabelle kommt noch.
wann wird die denn veröffentlicht sag mal?


----------



## clk2106 (24. Oktober 2009)

meine Daten:

Benutzername: clk2106
Modell: Jimbo
Version: 8
Rahmengröße: L
Größe(mm): 188
Gewicht(kg): 84
Schrittlänge: 90+
Federgabelmodell: Fox 36 Talas RC2
Druck (Bar): 3,8
SAG (%): 22 (Gabel noch nicht eingefahren)
Dämpfermodell: Fox RP23
Druck (Bar): 11,7
SAG (%): 35

gleich noch mal ein kleines update:
lenker runter und remote umgestellt


----------



## tgindia (24. Oktober 2009)

Merci für die Daten 

Hast Du eine Kindshock (welches Modell? schon 2010?) montiert? Zufrieden?


----------



## clk2106 (24. Oktober 2009)

nö, das is die joplin, war ja drauf... hab den remotekit bestellt, nur der hebel hat etwas gestört mit dem polar


----------



## -MIK- (24. Oktober 2009)

@CLK: Was hast Du denn da für einen Lenker drauf...


----------



## Deleted138492 (24. Oktober 2009)

Die Griffe finde ich zwar unpassend. Die originalen Griffe harmonieren viel besser mit dem Rest vom Rad. Und was ist das da oberhalb des Bremsgriffs? Welcher Bremsgriff ist das überhaupt? Sieht aus wie eine 2010er The One, aber viel erkenne ich nicht auf dem Bild .


----------



## herkulars (24. Oktober 2009)

Hier jetzt auch meine Daten, Änderungen vorbehalten weil noch nicht eingefahren:

Benutzername: herkulars
Modell: Jimbo
Version: 4
Rahmengröße: XL
Größe(mm): 195
Gewicht(kg): 78
Schrittlänge: 94
Federgabelmodell: Rock Shox Lyrik 2Step
Druck (Bar): 6-7 / 80-90 PSI (Experimentiere noch, nicht eingefahren)
SAG (%): ca. 20
Dämpfermodell: Fox RP23
Druck (Bar): 13
SAG (%): ca. 20 (auch noch nicht endgültig)


----------



## clk2106 (24. Oktober 2009)

is der mokeylite, serie beim 8er...
bremse is die 2010er the one... das ding is nur geil!!

gerade retour von ner 800hm runde in der nähe...
gardasee hab ich ja abgesagt, trau mich mit dem hinterrad nicht zu weit weg...
aber das bike rockt, unglaublich. bin sehr zufrieden... kettenführung muss noch ran, und die tubeless dürfen dann mal kommen, aber dann is es perfekt in meinen augen 

der hebel is der remote hebel von der joplin...

und die griffe hatte ich vom sx übrig, haben einen einmaligen grip, sind die odi ruffian.
obs fabrlich passt, is geschmacksache... dacht nur, unbenutzte teile kriegt man besser an den mannIN 

aja, hätte einen satz NN 2,4er, einen SLR T1 Sattel und Schraubgriffe abzugeben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bueck (24. Oktober 2009)

Nachor schrieb:


> Ich habe noch wirklich rausbekommen was am Uncle 2010 anders /besser ist. Interne Kabelführung, etc,,Der Preis ist halt sehr verführerisch. ein Torque es 7 liegt da gerade mal ähnlich vom Preis



am Jimbo 2010 soll angeblich der Hinterbau geändert worden sein um Wippen zu minimieren (betrifft alle Rose Bikes) / die Kabelführung ist nicht mehr "auf" der hinteren Strebe sondern "unter" ihr um den Bremsschlauch nicht so arg zu biegen. / das Steuerrohr wird ggf. tapered 1,5"auf 1 1/8" und die Gabel bekommt eine Kartusche (Fit) ... da würd ich aber nicht behaupten ob das wirklich besser ist. Ein geschlossenes System mit weniger Öl = weniger Gewicht ... aber was ist auf Dauer mit der Schmierung der Gleitbuchsen usw.? - Abwarten ... lieber spätere Modelljahre kaufen ... siehe Anfangsprobleme bei Lyrik 2-step.
Ich glaub das die jetzige Fox36 relativ ausgereift ist... die gibt es schon lange.
Hab auch überlegt zu warten - aber bei dem Preis - neeee.... was man hat das hat man ... 

Top Bike - mfg bück


----------



## Bueck (24. Oktober 2009)

clk2106 schrieb:


> beim L gibts den 80er serie und den 70er auf wunsch



???  bei mir am Jimbo6 war Serie Gravity light 70mm drauf - Tausch gegen 90mm läuft grad. Gerade nicht lieferbar.


----------



## clk2106 (24. Oktober 2009)

aha, ok... hast du auch ein L?
scheit nicht ganz gleich zu sein je nach modell. am 8er is der Syncros FL Grunge in 80 drauf. in anbetracht der tatsache, dass ich auch bergab meinen spass haben will, hab ich dann den 70er geordert, um muss sagen, ich bereue es nicht.

so nebenbei, hab nun eben den vorbau zwischen den 2 spacern montiert, was sich sehr positiv im gesamtverhalten auswirkt, werde demnächst noch die tiefe variante testen.

das FIT system wurde meines wissen eingeführt, weil fox einige zugstufen um die ohren geflogen sind, speziell bei der 40. hab da einige gesehn, die micht mehr wollten.

das e2 steuerrohr am rose würde ich mal vernachlässigen, der rahmen is schön steif, hab da keinen wunsch auf mehr steifigkeit! rose, danke.. 

hab übrigens heute bei der ausfahrt vorne wie hinten noch ein bissl reserve im federweg gehabt, was wohl daran liegt, dass es superfeucht und echt schmierig war, das viele laub macht mir das leben ned grad leichter...


----------



## nachtradler (25. Oktober 2009)

Hallo, nach 3 Tagen Krankenhaus mit Gehirnerschütterung (welches nur) wieder zu Hause. Anscheinend kapitalen Abgang über den Lenker mit Kopfeinschlag im Kirkeler Wald. Keine Erinnerung dran. Aber wohl nicht das schlechteste. Material ist aber heil geblieben. Rose baut halt stabile Räder. Knochen, bis einen kleinen Schaden am Knie, dank Protection auch heil geblieben. Eine Woche Ruhe und dann gehts weiter ans Jimbofahren.


----------



## tgindia (25. Oktober 2009)

Hi nachtradler,
krass von Deinem Abgang zu hören aber gut wenn noch alles glimpflich abgegangen ist. 
Wenn Du Dein Gehirn wieder gefunden hast  kannst du ja mal die Liste mit Deinen Angaben ausfüllen... bis dahin gute Besserung

Benutzername: tgindia
Modell: Jimbo
Version: 6
Rahmengröße: L
Größe(mm): 183
Gewicht(kg): 70
Schrittlänge: 88
Federgabelmodell: FoxTalas 
Druck (PSI): 50
SAG (%): 30
Dämpfermodell: Fox RP23
Druck (PSI): 110
SAG (%): 30


----------



## Deleted138492 (25. Oktober 2009)

Uje, hoffentlich gehts deinem Rad gut . Hast du einen Helm aufgehabt?


----------



## nachtradler (25. Oktober 2009)

Na dann mal hier die Daten:
Benutzername: nachtradler
Modell: Jimbo
Version: 2
Rahmengröße: M
Größe(mm): 179
Gewicht(kg): 84
Schrittlänge: 82
Federgabelmodell: Lyrik U-turn
Druck (PSI): -
SAG (%): 25
Dämpfermodell: Fox RP23
Druck (PSI): 14,5 bar
SAG (%): 30
@Müs Lee: Helm, Protektorenjacke, MX-Hose mit Protektoren, lange Handschuhe
Hat sich mal wieder bewährt. Mag sich übervorsichtig anhören auf dem Hometrail, aber ich habe vor Jahren schon mal Glück gehabt (Rennradunfall, Auto ist über mich drüber, Dank Helm kaum Kopfverletzungen).
Und vor allem: das Rad hats ohne Schaden überstanden!!


----------



## clk2106 (25. Oktober 2009)

also ich muss den druck noch etwas erhöhen im dämpfer, habs nun doch geschafft, den vollen federweg zu nutzen... mirgen mal ein halbes bar dazu und weitergucken...
man muss aber dazusagen, es war ein sprung ins flat, also nicht der optimalfall!!

hab mir dann mit nem freund ein quetschkonzert mit der alten und neuen the one gegeben, mussten feststellen, dass sie in einer anderen tonlagen "hupen". 

das tiefe tretlager bei abgesenkter gabel konnte ich nun auch mal feststellen, tiefe spurrillen sind dann nicht sehr ratsam


----------



## ka1saa (25. Oktober 2009)

clk2106 schrieb:


> bremse is die 2010er the one... das ding is nur geil!!


hey clk, erstmal auch von mir glückwunsch ! dann kannst jetzt auch loslegen! komm grad vom jimbo-losen we wieder und bin noch schnell ne kleine runde gefahren: oh wunder, ich komm die trails viel schneller runter als auf dem hardtail, das ich die letzte zeit gefahren bin , war ein großer spaß. für die dh-parts hat dann doch leider schon etwas licht gefehlt... werd mal noch ein bisschen weitertesten und dann auch meine druckwerte schreiben, ist nach ein bisschen anpassung schon sehr geil, aber noch nicht optimal *g*.

bei mir ist die 2009er-One drann *wunder*, haben sie wohl noch kurz nach deiner fertigstellung doch noch welche gefunden , aber die sind auch nur geil, von daher ...

@nachtradler: gute besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clk2106 (25. Oktober 2009)

ka1saa schrieb:


> bei mir ist die 2009er-One drann *wunder*, haben sie wohl noch kurz nach deiner fertigstellung doch noch welche gefunden , aber die sind auch nur geil, von daher ...



du, das wurde bei mir damals so angegeben, dürften wohl einen engpass gehabt haben, ich hab dann gesagt, i hab nix gegen die neue, dafür wr warten angesagt 
im endeffekt fehlt halt die druckpunksverstellung, die ich nun heut eig hinten gebraucht hätt... mal gucken, obs da zum entlüften wird...
nachdem ich nun auf 3 bikes formula bremsen hab, zahlt sich der entlüftungskit schön langsam auch aus 

btw, fahrwerk is wenigstens super abgestimmt bei mir, hab mir die gabel angeschaut, die ging auch auf anschlag.. aber schon gut gedämpft, also ohne rumps, genauso wie hinten, halt grad recht...


----------



## Deleted138492 (25. Oktober 2009)

Heisst das, dass die 2010er The One ab Werk an deinem Rad dran war und du nicht explizit eine verlangt hast?


----------



## clk2106 (25. Oktober 2009)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Heisst das, dass die 2010er The One ab Werk an deinem Rad dran war und du nicht explizit eine verlangt hast?



korrekt. hab damals angerufen und ein jimbo bestellt, dann wurde mir gesagt, nein, geht ned mehr, bremsen sind nicht mehr lagernd. der herr an der strippe meinte dann, moment, der kollege sagt grad, sie bekommen die 2010er und ob ich darauf warten will. naja, dacht mir, bevor ich das rad ned bestell, wieso ned... mab somit die katze im sack gekauft, doppelt, die 2010er hatte ja noch keiner getestet.

mein fazit derzeit:
vorderbremse so bissig wie ne avid code, hinterbremse hat irgendein problem, muss ich mir mal genau anschaun...

heut sind dann auch die gänge auf einmal nimmer so perfekt gelaufen, mal nachstellen. darüberhinaus is am umwerfer was ned gut eingestellt, kann vorne gross fahren und ab dem 4 gang hinten schleifts dann.


----------



## funbiker9 (25. Oktober 2009)

Mal wieder was neues vom Jimbo.
Ich habe heute ne kleine Tour gemacht...und plötzlich hat meine Schaltung angefangen zu spinnen...mmmhhh. Nachdem das immer schlimmer wurde und ich keinen Gang mehr schalten mußte, weil das die Schaltung 20x in der Minute schon von sich aus tat...hatte ich mich spontan entschieden nach zu schauen. 

Mein erster Gedanke war Schaltung verstellt, logisch also Werkzeug geholt...als ich gerade anfangen wollte die Schaltung neu einzustellen, fand ich das Problem. 
Die Maxle Steckachse hatte sich am Hinterrad von selbst gelöst...großer Mist.
Nur zu meiner Frage, darf die Maxle Steckachse das? Sollte ja eigentlich nicht passieren?


----------



## Deleted138492 (25. Oktober 2009)

Vielleicht hast du sie nicht fest genug angezogen? Bisher blieb meine immer an Ort und Stelle. Insgesamt bin ich sehr zufrieden mit dem System, es ist viel massiver als diese blöden Schnellspannerchen...


----------



## Bueck (25. Oktober 2009)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Mal wieder was neues vom Jimbo.
> Ich habe heute ne kleine Tour gemacht...und plötzlich hat meine Schaltung angefangen zu spinnen...mmmhhh. Nachdem das immer schlimmer wurde und ich keinen Gang mehr schalten mußte, weil das die Schaltung 20x in der Minute schon von sich aus tat...hatte ich mich spontan entschieden nach zu schauen.
> 
> Mein erster Gedanke war Schaltung verstellt, logisch also Werkzeug geholt...als ich gerade Anfangen wollte die Schaltung neu einzustellen, fand ich das Problem.
> ...



   darf sie nicht .... nie ... 
aber man hört das schon öfters ... darum hab ich mal hier gefragt "wie" fest man die zuschrauben muss - ist ein recht grobes gewinde (große Steigung = weniger Selbsthaltekraft bzw. Haftreibung) und löst sich daher konstruktionsbedingt schon leichter wenn´s nicht volle pulle angezogen wird ... aber eine richtige Lösung kenn ich auch nicht ... 

PS:  mit Loctide reinkleben und bei Reifenwechsel über´m Lagerfeuer warmmachen zum Rausschrauben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clk2106 (25. Oktober 2009)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Die Maxle Steckachse hatte sich am Hinterrad von selbst gelöst...großer Mist.
> Nur zu meiner Frage, darf die Maxle Steckachse das? Sollte ja eigentlich nicht passieren?



muss ich gleich checken, nachdem meine schaltung ja auch ned passt...


----------



## funbiker9 (25. Oktober 2009)

Bueck schrieb:


> darf sie nicht .... nie ...
> aber man hört das schon öfters ... darum hab ich mal hier gefragt "wie" fest man die zuschrauben muss - ist ein recht grobes gewinde (große Steigung = weniger Selbsthaltekraft bzw. Haftreibung) und löst sich daher konstruktionsbedingt schon leichter wenn´s nicht volle pulle angezogen wird ... aber eine richtige Lösung kenn ich auch nicht ...
> 
> PS:  mit Loctide reinkleben und bei Reifenwechsel über´m Lagerfeuer warmmachen zum Rausschrauben



...klasse Idee 
Lagerfeuerromantik mit dem Jimbo 

Ich drehe die Maxle Handfest, dass heißt so fest das nix mehr geht dann schnapper zu und gut. War schon leicht erschrocken als ich das bemerkt habe...Mann Mann

Wie fest dreht Ihr Eure MAXLE zu??


----------



## Bueck (25. Oktober 2009)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Vielleicht hast du sie nicht fest genug angezogen? Bisher blieb meine immer an Ort und Stelle. Insgesamt bin ich sehr zufrieden mit dem System, es ist viel massiver als diese blöden Schnellspannerchen...



ich hab mal die "alten" Schnellspanner getestet wieviel Klemmkraft die her bringen ... hab dazu einen Kraftmesser (Hottinger) dazwischen gebaut und siehe da ... das waren gleich mal 360 kg Spannkraft  ... und das mit ner M5-Achse (DT Swiss Systemlaufrad bei Cube).   Da hat sich jedenfalls nie was gelöst ... oder verbogen ... 

Möchte nicht dafür unterschreiben das die Maxle wirklich "steifer" macht. 

... aber ich lass mich gern eines besseren belehren


----------



## clk2106 (25. Oktober 2009)

sollte sich meine maxle auch gelöst haben, nehm ich die blaue schraubensicherung, da kriegst dus auch ohne feuer auf


----------



## Bueck (25. Oktober 2009)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> ...klasse Idee
> Lagerfeuerromantik mit dem Jimbo
> 
> Ich drehe die Maxle Handfest, dass heißt so fest das nix mehr geht dann schnapper zu und gut. War schon leicht erschrocken als ich das bemerkt habe...Mann Mann
> ...



... wobei der Schnapper bei der Maxle doch nur als Werkzeug dient ... mit der Klemmung hat der ja nix zu tun ... der lässt sich bei meiner karre wie ein Propeller rum drehen wenn er zu ist ... der geht erst etwas schwer und kurz bevor er zu ist wird´s wieder leichter ... dann ist er permanent drehbar ... theoretisch kannst den nach zudrehen der Achse sogar ganz raus schrauben und keiner kann dir dann mehr das Hinterrad klauen  
soweit mein Kenntnisstand


----------



## Deleted138492 (25. Oktober 2009)

Ist auch richtig so, dein Kenntnisstand. Deshalb mag ich das Ding so . Wichtiger wärs mMn aber eher beim Vorderrad, die sind schneller geklaut als das HR.

btw: Ich baue nun auf 2-fach um *yay*. Bodenfreiheit, ich komme! 4 Zähne sind den Steinen schon zum Opfer gefallen, das reicht allmählich.


----------



## funbiker9 (25. Oktober 2009)

clk2106 schrieb:


> sollte sich meine maxle auch gelöst haben, nehm ich die blaue schraubensicherung, da kriegst dus auch ohne feuer auf



Das könnte funktionieren...

Das schlimme dabei war, man hat das abgesehen von der Schaltung nicht gemerkt. Zum Glück ist das eine Steckachse, wenn die Achsaufnahme unten offen wäre wie bei einem Schnellspanner, hätte ich das wohl schneller gemerkt . 

War schon ein bisschen unsicher nach der Maxle Aktion und habe sie noch drei weitere male auf der ' Tour ' kontrolliert. Zum Glück fest.


----------



## clk2106 (25. Oktober 2009)

das funktioniert sicher!!! 

und wie ich rose kenn, is das ab kommender woche auch bei der auslieferung so drauf


----------



## garbel (25. Oktober 2009)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> ...klasse Idee
> Lagerfeuerromantik mit dem Jimbo
> 
> Ich drehe die Maxle Handfest, dass heißt so fest das nix mehr geht dann schnapper zu und gut. War schon leicht erschrocken als ich das bemerkt habe...Mann Mann
> ...



Wie fest man die Achse anknallt, ist doch garnicht ausschlaggebend (handfest reicht vollkommen) - wie stark die Klemmung ist, nachdem man den Hebel umgelegt hat, ist wichtig. Deswegen drehe ich die Rändelmutter auf der anderen Seite immer so weit rein, daß der Hebel sich schon recht schwer umlegen läßt und die Maxle stramm im Ausfallende klemmt.


----------



## clk2106 (25. Oktober 2009)

selbe handhabe auch bei mir 
kenn ich von der totem auch so, da ging nämlich alles auf, wenn der schnellspanner drin ned stramm war


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bueck (25. Oktober 2009)

garbel schrieb:


> Wie fest man die Achse anknallt, ist doch garnicht ausschlaggebend (handfest reicht vollkommen) - wie stark die Klemmung ist, nachdem man den Hebel umgelegt hat, ist wichtig. Deswegen drehe ich die Rändelmutter auf der anderen Seite immer so weit rein, daß der Hebel sich schon recht schwer umlegen läßt und die Maxle stramm im Ausfallende klemmt.



   nein ... mit dem Hebel schraubst die Achse nur rein ... 
           klemmen tut der nix am Hinterbau !!!  wirklich nix 

schau mal auf das Bild - da kann der Hebel doch nix klemmen ausser sich selber damit er nicht verloren geht ...

Die Klemmung macht die Achse selber - wie eine normale Schraube das so tut.


----------



## funbiker9 (25. Oktober 2009)

garbel schrieb:


> Wie fest man die Achse anknallt, ist doch garnicht ausschlaggebend (handfest reicht vollkommen) - wie stark die Klemmung ist, nachdem man den Hebel umgelegt hat, ist wichtig. Deswegen drehe ich die Rändelmutter auf der anderen Seite immer so weit rein, daß der Hebel sich schon recht schwer umlegen läßt und die Maxle stramm im Ausfallende klemmt.




Rändelmutter am Hinterrad?

@Bueck

so denke ich auch der Hebel ist nur als Werkzeug angedacht.


----------



## -MIK- (25. Oktober 2009)

@nachtradler: Oh Alter, gute Besserung.. 

@Maxle Topic:

Hehe, jouh, deshalb hab ich das Ding auch weiter oben kritisiert. Ich finde das Maxle System total unhandlich und unverlässlich. Zwar hab auch ich nen Weg gefunden, ohne Loctide , wie die Aches festbleibt aber subba is dat net. Da ist die Foxachse vorn scho deutlich besser 

Btw: Hab mir heute nen Abflug übern Lenker gegönnt.  Die Bewegung ging nach vorn lings, das Rad blockte aber in Richtung rechts. Schoade... Da ich fast stand, alles kein Problem. Leider ist der Uncle beim Umfallen so blöd auf nen Stein gefallen, dass der Bremshebel an der Sollbruchstelle gebrochen ist. :daume: System funzt also. Nur blöd, dass so ein loser Bremshebel schlappe 50 Taler kostet.....


----------



## funbiker9 (25. Oktober 2009)

-MIK- schrieb:


> @nachtradler: Oh Alter, gute Besserung..
> 
> @Maxle Topic:
> 
> ...



Ups..ja übern Lenker fallen ist richtig Schei..., solange es aber dem Fahrer gut geht ist der Materialschaden zu verkraften.

PS.: Habe das mit Nachtradler eben erst gelesen. Auch von mir gute Besserung...


----------



## garbel (25. Oktober 2009)

Bueck schrieb:


> nein ... mit dem Hebel schraubst die Achse nur rein ...
> klemmen tut der nix am Hinterbau !!!  wirklich nix
> 
> schau mal auf das Bild - da kann der Hebel doch nix klemmen ausser sich selber damit er nicht verloren geht ...
> ...



Sorry, du bist total auf dem Holzweg. Die hintere Maxle ist auf der Hebelseite geschlitzt. Durch Umlegen des Hebels wird im Innern ein Konus gegen die Achse gedrückt und das linke Ende gespreizt. Dadurch entsteht die Klemmwirkung. Die Rändelmutter auf der rechten Seite ist dazu da, die Klemmkraft einzustellen. Was dachtest du denn, wozu die da ist? Vorne klemmt die Maxle auf beiden Seiten, hinten nur links.

Nimm das Ding ruhig mal auseinander, vielleicht wird es dann klarer.

Eine Steckachse funktioniert anders als ein Schnellspanner, da gibt's keine Vorspanung, die Stabilität entseht durch die Achse selbst. Nicht ohne Grund ist eine Steckache vorne 20 mm dick.


----------



## funbiker9 (25. Oktober 2009)

garbel schrieb:


> Sorry, du bist total auf dem Holzweg. Die hintere Maxle ist auf der Hebelseite geschlitzt. Durch Umlegen des Hebels wird im Innern ein Konus gegen die Achse gedrückt und das linke Ende gespreizt. Dadurch entsteht die Klemmwirkung. Die Rändelmutter auf der rechten Seite ist dazu da, die Klemmkraft einzustellen. Was dachtest du denn, wozu die da ist? Vorne klemmt die Maxle auf beiden Seiten, hinten nur links.



Auf der rechten Seite ist aber keine Rändelmutter, wie am Vorderrad?

Oder bin ich jetzt gerade total falsch?


----------



## garbel (25. Oktober 2009)

Hinten ist rechts die Rändelmutter (ist auf dem Foto doch gut zu erkennen), vorne ist diese Mutter links, da hat sie eine andere Form.


----------



## funbiker9 (25. Oktober 2009)

[/URL][/IMG]

Du meinst dieses Ding?
Ich stehe gerade auf dem Schlauch...Sorry


----------



## Bueck (25. Oktober 2009)

garbel schrieb:


> Sorry, du bist total auf dem Holzweg. Die hintere Maxle ist auf der Hebelseite geschlitzt. Durch Umlegen des Hebels wird im Innern ein Konus gegen die Achse gedrückt und das linke Ende gespreizt. Dadurch entsteht die Klemmwirkung. Die Rändelmutter auf der rechten Seite ist dazu da, die Klemmkraft einzustellen. Was dachtest du denn, wozu die da ist? Vorne klemmt die Maxle auf beiden Seiten, hinten nur links.
> 
> Nimm das Ding ruhig mal auseinander, vielleicht wird es dann klarer.
> 
> Eine Steckachse funktioniert anders als ein Schnellspanner, da gibt's keine Vorspanung, die Stabilität entseht durch die Achse selbst. Nicht ohne Grund ist eine Steckache vorne 20 mm dick.



  jetzt bin ich wirklich 
aber wenn das so ist macht es Sinn ... werd das Morgen mal zerpflücken ...

nur noch eine Frage ... warum habe ich dann nicht den gewohnten Druckpunkt wie bei herkömmlichen Spannern sondern kurz vor dem Endpunkt wird bei mir der Hebel dann wieder locker  
das würde ja bedeuten das bei meinem Spannhebel der Excenter nicht gleichmäßig steigt sondern am Endpunkt flach ist bzw. wieder abnimmt ? Häääää 

oder muß ich den sog. Rändel einfach mal noch fester zudrehen? 
Komisch war aber das der Hebel sich vom Werk aus (Rose) noch drehen lies.
Haben die dann geschlampt? Häää 
ich blick jetzt gar nix mehr ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## garbel (25. Oktober 2009)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> Du meinst dieses Ding?
> Ich stehe gerade auf dem Schlauch...Sorry



Ja, das Ding, was da rausguckt!  Hat die Funktion, die Klemmkraft einzustellen. Also: Hebel umlegen, wenn das zu leicht geht, Hebel wieder auf, Rändelmütter ein wenig reindrehen und Hebel wieder zu, wenn das immer noch zu leicht geht, Hebel wieder auf....usw. Bis du meinst, jetzt klemmt es stramm genug.

Die Achse schon bis zum Anschlag reindrehen (mit dem Hebel), aber nicht wie blöde anknallen, bringt garnichts.


----------



## funbiker9 (25. Oktober 2009)

Bueck schrieb:


> oder muß ich den sog. Rändel einfach mal noch fester zudrehen?
> Komisch war aber das der Hebel sich vom Werk aus (Rose) noch drehen lies.
> Haben die dann geschlampt? Häää
> ich blick jetzt gar nix mehr ...



xxx


----------



## Deleted138492 (25. Oktober 2009)

Der Hebel lässt sich drehen und das soll auch so sein .


----------



## garbel (25. Oktober 2009)

Bueck schrieb:


> jetzt bin ich wirklich
> aber wenn das so ist macht es Sinn ... werd das Morgen mal zerpflücken ...
> 
> nur noch eine Frage ... warum habe ich dann nicht den gewohnten Druckpunkt wie bei herkömmlichen Spannern sondern kurz vor dem Endpunkt wird bei mir der Hebel dann wieder locker
> ...



Das muß so, der Hebel soll noch drehbar bleiben, ist ja quasi eine Maxle 360.


----------



## funbiker9 (25. Oktober 2009)

Ok auch ich habe es jetzt kapiert. Paßt auch alles...war extremst fest das Ding. 
...und obwohl alles i.O. war ging die Maxle trotzdem auf...das gibt mir jetzt doch zu denken....


----------



## Bueck (25. Oktober 2009)

Bueck schrieb:


> jetzt bin ich wirklich
> aber wenn das so ist macht es Sinn ... werd das Morgen mal zerpflücken ...
> 
> nur noch eine Frage ... warum habe ich dann nicht den gewohnten Druckpunkt wie bei herkömmlichen Spannern sondern kurz vor dem Endpunkt wird bei mir der Hebel dann wieder locker
> ...



Hab Bilder gefunden ... da sieht man tatsächlich den Konus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (25. Oktober 2009)

@garbel

Danke für die Info's. 
Das das ne Rändelmutter sein soll wäre mir erstmal so nicht aufgefallen. Macht aber natürlich Sinn. Am Vorderrad wars klar...tssss ich mal wieder


----------



## garbel (25. Oktober 2009)

Gut, dann ham wir's ja


----------



## ka1saa (25. Oktober 2009)

clk2106 schrieb:


> hab damals angerufen und ein jimbo bestellt, dann wurde mir gesagt, nein, geht ned mehr, bremsen sind nicht mehr lagernd. der herr an der strippe meinte dann, moment, der kollege sagt grad, sie bekommen die 2010er und ob ich darauf warten will. naja, dacht mir, bevor ich das rad ned bestell, wieso ned...


joa deswegen wunder ich mich ja, dass sie nach dir dann doch wieder 2009er gefunden haben *g* (hab ja ~2 wochen? nach dir bestellt), aber wie gesagt, wayne... find die griffweiten- und druckpkt.- einstellung sehr angenehm.

ach ja, hab nach der ersten mini-tour (die ich ja kurz vor sonnenuntergang quasi aus dem karton raus gemacht hab ) festgestellt, dass auf den reifen gute 3 bar waren und hab dann erstmal bisschen abgelassen...


----------



## clk2106 (25. Oktober 2009)

frag mal müs lee wie das mit dem lagerbestand aussieht, dann fragst das nicht mehr 

ich bin schon gespannt, wann meine tubeless geliefert werden, mag mal sehn, was das so bringt.

btw, hat jemand anders auch schon spiel in der hinterradnabe?? find das gar ein wenig früh!?!?!?


----------



## -MIK- (26. Oktober 2009)

clk2106 schrieb:


> btw, hat jemand anders auch schon spiel in der hinterradnabe?? find das gar ein wenig früh!?!?!?



Oh, das kenn ich sonst nur von Easton Havocs. Hast Du denn Spiel in den Lagern oder Spiel, wenn das Rad eingespannt ist?


----------



## clk2106 (26. Oktober 2009)

is mit eingespanntem rad, kommt aber zeimlich sicher von der nabe.
nicht umsonst wird mavic das werkzeug zum nachstellen mit dazu gegeben haben...
und angeblich is es bei mavic systemlaufrädern nicht ganz unüblich. werds mal prüfen!

so nebenbei, sound der nabe is sehr ansprechend, nur leider viel zu leise...


----------



## Deleted138492 (26. Oktober 2009)

Dann bau dir eine Chris King rein . Ich mag das Geräusch der Mavic sehr und will nicht so was
ratterndes wie eine CK, das wäre mir viel zu laut.


----------



## trigger666 (26. Oktober 2009)

Hi,

habe soeben die Meldung bekommen, das mein Bike in die Produktion geht.
Wie lange hat es bei Euch gedauert, bis das Bike dann ausgeliefert wurde?

Ist im Lieferumfang schon eine Dämpferpumpe dabei gewesen? Gibt es generell Sachen die automatisch mit geliefert werden.


----------



## funbiker9 (26. Oktober 2009)

trigger666 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> habe soeben die Meldung bekommen, das mein Bike in die Produktion geht.
> Wie lange hat es bei Euch gedauert, bis das Bike dann ausgeliefert wurde?
> ...



Dämpferpumpe ist nicht dabei.
Dabei waren: Eine Rose Tasche & ein Fläschchen Brunox & Rosemappe mit den Unterlagen.


----------



## stevenscrosser (26. Oktober 2009)

> Dämpferpumpe ist nicht dabei.
> Dabei waren: Eine Rose Tasche & ein Fläschchen Brunox & Rosemappe mit den Unterlagen.



Rose-Tasche?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (26. Oktober 2009)

stevenscrosser schrieb:


> Rose-Tasche?



Ja da war so ne Umhängetasche mit dabei, deklariert als Neukundengeschenk


----------



## -MIK- (26. Oktober 2009)

Wenn man den Bock in der Biketown abholt, ist da noch eine Satteltasche, Flickzeug, n Minitool und n Reifenheberset drin.


----------



## euer (26. Oktober 2009)

Und ein Schlauch bis 2,25


----------



## nachtradler (26. Oktober 2009)

Hallo
besten Dank für die Anteilnahme. Geht aber schon wieder. Eine woche Ruhe und am Wochenende gehts wieder raus. Wenn einen alten Esel der Hafer sticht... Aber PROTEKTOREN an und weiter gehts. Uncle muss gerockt werden.
Unfallfreies Fahren an alle.


----------



## ka1saa (26. Oktober 2009)

trigger666 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> habe soeben die Meldung bekommen, das mein Bike in die Produktion geht.
> Wie lange hat es bei Euch gedauert, bis das Bike dann ausgeliefert wurde?
> ...


schön , nach genau einer woche wars da .

dämpferpumpen sind bei rädern (quasi) nie dabei, auch wenns zu den gabeln, wenn man sie einzeln kauft, eine dazu gäbe. die händler kaufen die halt billiger ohne alles ein (beim pc-teile-markt heißt das glaub "bulk"), wodurchs dann auch für dich natürlich im endeffekt günstiger wird, als wenn du alle teile einzeln kaufen würdest.
außer dem schon genannten kram war bei mir noch ne 0,5l-rose-flasche dabei (hab allerdigns auch nen flaschenhalter bestellt und ein rad in größe L, wo dann grad so ne 0,5er reinpasst).
in der rose-mappe dann alle anleitungen, die tubeless-ventile für meine tubeless-kompatiblen felgen, mavic-speichenschlüssel, ein plastikteil zum bremsbeläge beim transportieren ohne laufrad auseinanderhalten und irgendein schlüssel für die mavic-felge...


mal ne frage zur talas 36: ich kann irgendwie das rad für die highspeed-druckstufe nicht drehen, dreh ich zu schwach (ist bisl schwierig über kopf bei sonem öligen teil *g*) oder gibts da nen trick? lowspeed geht problemlos...


----------



## clk2106 (26. Oktober 2009)

ka1saa schrieb:


> und irgendein schlüssel für die mavic-felge...
> 
> 
> mal ne frage zur talas 36: ich kann irgendwie das rad für die highspeed-druckstufe nicht drehen, dreh ich zu schwach (ist bisl schwierig über kopf bei sonem öligen teil *g*) oder gibts da nen trick? lowspeed geht problemlos...



das is der schlüssel zum lager nachstellen, den ich demnächst benutzen werden muss 

bei mir gehts eig rel problemlos, beim ersten mal drehn sitzt es wohl ein bissl fest, aber ölig? wie kommt da öl hin??


----------



## ka1saa (26. Oktober 2009)

clk2106 schrieb:


> aber ölig? wie kommt da öl hin??


naja nicht triefig ölig, aber grad so viel, dass es doch etwas rutschig ist *g*...
kanns nach ein bisschen probieren jetzt in eine richtung drehen, dann wirds wohl in die andere am anschlag sein. dacht, ist wie bei den anderen sachen auf mittel gestellt.


----------



## Deleted138492 (26. Oktober 2009)

Bei mir waren die Zugstufen ganz offen und auch ein wenig festgedreht. Mit ein wenig Öl wird es natürlich schwierig, den Knopf zu drehen . Wenns wirklich nicht geht, nimm die Rohrzange und ein Stück Stoff, um das Metall nicht zu verkratzen.


----------



## ka1saa (26. Oktober 2009)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Bei mir waren die Zugstufen ganz offen und auch ein wenig festgedreht. Mit ein wenig Öl wird es natürlich schwierig, den Knopf zu drehen . Wenns wirklich nicht geht, nimm die Rohrzange und ein Stück Stoff, um das Metall nicht zu verkratzen.


okay, wenn sie bei dir auch ganz offen war... hab grad nochmal in der anleitung nachgelesen, da steht, dass die mittlere position werkseinstellung ist, na mal die klicks zählen ^^.
habs jetzt mit nem stück stoff und ohne zange hinbekommen, zange wollt ich der gabel nicht antun.


edit: jup, war komplett offen, danke für den tipp .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trigger666 (26. Oktober 2009)

Na, da könnte ich Glück haben, das mein Bike vielleicht noch vor dem Wochenende kommt.

Das wär der Hammer.

PS: nachtradler, ich wünsche Dir schnelle Genesung.


----------



## Deleted138492 (26. Oktober 2009)

Verdammt, diese schei*ss The One ist doch undicht! Nun war sie eine Zeit lang trocken, und heute hats wieder angefangen! Wasser kann es nicht sein, das da am Inneren des Bremssattels rumsifft, das Rad hat seit einer Woche keins mehr gesehen. Zudem habe ich mir jetzt schon das 3. Paar Beläge versaut. Mit 70 Euro wird das langsam teuer!!!



Mal sehen was Rose dazu sagt...


----------



## ka1saa (26. Oktober 2009)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Zudem habe ich mir jetzt schon das 3. Paar Beläge versaut. Mit 70 Euro wird das langsam teuer!!!


beläge ausbauen und mit spiritus/propanol (das ist der desinfizieralkohol aus der apotheke)/... reinigen/auskochen/... (vllt. nicht grad auf nem gasherd *löl*, naja vorsichtig halt)? sollte ein bisschen geld sparen . danach evtl. anrauen und ab geht die post, zumindest, wenn das ganze wieder dicht ist irgendwann. sollte zumindest mit sinter-belägen gut funzen, mit organischen weiß ichs nicht, schätzungsweise sollten auch die zumindest wieder besser sein danach *g*.


----------



## nachtradler (26. Oktober 2009)

Jungs, irgendwie hab ich mit meinem Uncle 2 einen Glückskauf, oder? Tut mir ja leid, aber die Probs die ihr mit der 2-Step und den One-Bakes beschreibt, sind doch schon lange bekannt. Hi-tech ist das eine, reduce to the.. also zu dem ,was notwendig ist, das andere. Nichts desto trotz hoffe ich das ihr das in den Griff bekommt. Und dann endlich nur Spass habt.


----------



## nachtradler (26. Oktober 2009)

nachtradler schrieb:


> Jungs, irgendwie hab ich mit meinem Uncle 2 einen Glückskauf, oder? Tut mir ja leid, aber die Probs die ihr mit der 2-Step und den One-Bakes beschreibt, sind doch schon lange bekannt. Hi-tech ist das eine, reduce to the.. also zu dem ,was notwendig ist, das andere. Nichts desto trotz hoffe ich das ihr das in den Griff bekommt. Und dann endlich nur Spass habt.


PS: Müs Lee: wo wohnst du in Luxenburg? Ist für ich als Saarländer (Kirkel) ja nicht so weit weg. Hast du Interesse an DH? Guck mal auf www. soulrider.ev. Kannst dich ja mal melden. Verein fährt am 07.11.09 ein bisschen  in  der Nähe von Saarlouis. Melde dich mal.


----------



## nachtradler (26. Oktober 2009)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Verdammt, diese schei*ss The One ist doch undicht! Nun war sie eine Zeit lang trocken, und heute hats wieder angefangen! Wasser kann es nicht sein, das da am Inneren des Bremssattels rumsifft, das Rad hat seit einer Woche keins mehr gesehen. Zudem habe ich mir jetzt schon das 3. Paar Beläge versaut. Mit 70 Euro wird das langsam teuer!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Mal sehen was Rose dazu sagt...


Wo kaufst du deine Beläge??? Schau doch mal im Bikemarkt. Napalmdeath ist da der Tip.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (27. Oktober 2009)

Beläge für 70 Eur? RESPEKT, ich zahl dafür 23,00 das Paar bei Hibike... Original sintered von Formula. Aber auch ich bin erstaunt, hab mit der The One null Probleme. Das Ding ist für mich n Traktor.... Wo siffts denn? Kannst mal n Pic davon machen?


----------



## Deleted138492 (27. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe keine Nerven mehr, das Teil anzuschauen und dann auch noch zu fotografieren . Heute wird die Bremse eingeschickt und ich hoffe, dass ich schnell einen Ersatz bekomme. Für die, die es interessiert, der linke Kolben der VR-Bremse ist undicht. Es läuft eine ölige, graue Flüssigkeit raus und verschmiert Kolben, Scheibe und Beläge.
Eigentlich sind schon 4 Paar Beläge draufgegangen, wenn ich die originalen mitzähle. 70 deshalb, weil 50 inkl. Versand für 2 Paar organische von Bike-Components und etwas mehr als 20 für Sinterbeläge vom Händler. Zu viel ist es in jedem Fall .


----------



## nachtradler (27. Oktober 2009)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Nerven mehr, das Teil anzuschauen und dann auch noch zu fotografieren . Heute wird die Bremse eingeschickt und ich hoffe, dass ich schnell einen Ersatz bekomme. Für die, die es interessiert, der linke Kolben der VR-Bremse ist undicht. Es läuft eine ölige, graue Flüssigkeit raus und verschmiert Kolben, Scheibe und Beläge.
> Eigentlich sind schon 4 Paar Beläge draufgegangen, wenn ich die originalen mitzähle. 70 deshalb, weil 50 inkl. Versand für 2 Paar organische von Bike-Components und etwas mehr als 20 für Sinterbeläge vom Händler. Zu viel ist es in jedem Fall .


Das ist schlecht. Nur Bremsen dürfte die doch nicht mehr. Rauslaufen kann da nur die Bremsflüssigkeit. Hätte ich gleich reklamiert. Aber zu den Belägen:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/219898/cat/500
14.95 für 2 Paar ist ein super Preis. Ich fahre die auf meiner alten Magura und mein Junior im Downhill auf einer Hope M6. Ohne Probs. Hoffe, dass der Austausch schnell über die Bühne geht.


----------



## clk2106 (27. Oktober 2009)

nachtradler schrieb:


> Aber zu den Belägen:
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/219898/cat/500
> 14.95 für 2 Paar ist ein super Preis.



also alligator kommen bei mir keien mehr drauf... haben mich gar nicht überzeugt. geräuschentwicklung, bremsleistung und verschleiss unter jeder kritik... sind zwar schön billig, aber sonst auch sehr wenig...


----------



## nachtradler (27. Oktober 2009)

Kann ich nicht bestätigen. Verschleiß bei meiner Julie war sogar geringer wie die Originalbeläge. Geräusch? Keines. Bremsleistung genauso gut wie original. Und auf der Hope beim DH die selbe Erfahrung.


----------



## herkulars (27. Oktober 2009)

> Julie





> Bremsleistung genauso gut wie original.



Da haben wir's schon  

Nicht böse sein, ich bin am CC-Hardtail auch lange die Julie gefahren. Anfang diesen Jahres habe ich dann auf Elixir R aufgerüstet. Die Julie, zumindest die älteren, sind einfach keine anständigen Bremsen.


----------



## clk2106 (27. Oktober 2009)

auweh, ich werd nicht drum rum kommen, mein laufrad einzuschicken...
nun muss ich mir 2 kalte nasse wochen suchen, wo ich das in angriff nehme...

das is doch ein bissl ärgerlich jetzt!!


----------



## -MIK- (27. Oktober 2009)

Ruf doch bei Rose mal an und frag, ob die Dir nicht ein LR zuschicken können und Du das Defekte dann zurück. Denke ja mal, dass es gegen ein Neu-LR getauscht wird oder nicht?


----------



## clk2106 (27. Oktober 2009)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Ruf doch bei Rose mal an und frag, ob die Dir nicht ein LR zuschicken können und Du das Defekte dann zurück. Denke ja mal, dass es gegen ein Neu-LR getauscht wird oder nicht?



geht ned... dacht ich mir auch... 

ma, heut is scho wieder so schön bei uns, a witz...
i mag biken...


----------



## -MIK- (27. Oktober 2009)

Hmm, dass ja blöd... Was wird denn gemacht? Neues Lager?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clk2106 (27. Oktober 2009)

keine ahnung, die werden sichs mal anschaun.
aber hat je die eine speiche angesägt am kopf, das nabengehäuse ein bissl abrasiert, is ja alles alu, hält nix aus. und dann noch das lagerspiel...


----------



## Deleted138492 (27. Oktober 2009)

Rose ist wieder mal sehr nett! Die schicken mir gleich eine neue Bremse und ich muss nur die alte einsenden, ohne darauf zu warten dass jemand sie zu Formula schickt oder Ähnliches. Wieder mal dickes Lob an den Roseservice .

btw: clk2106 tröste dich, ich könnte auch nicht biken wenn die Bremse dicht wäre, ich muss Mathe lernen :kotz:.


----------



## clk2106 (27. Oktober 2009)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Rose ist wieder mal sehr nett! Die schicken mir gleich eine neue Bremse und ich muss nur die alte einsenden, ohne darauf zu warten dass jemand sie zu Formula schickt oder Ähnliches. Wieder mal dickes Lob an den Roseservice .



frag mich, wieso das bei dir geht, bei mir aber nicht!??!
hab sogar fotos vom defekt an rose gesandt, dass sie sich vergewissern können, dass es wirklich so ist. 

hoff mal, dass deine bremse dann gleich richtig abgelängt kommt, sonst heissts erst recht, entlüften


----------



## Deleted138492 (27. Oktober 2009)

Hm, daran habe ich noch gar nicht gedacht. Ich hoffe doch, dass die sich einfach eine Bremse schnappen, die für die Montage vorgesehen und bereits gekürzt war.

Da ich nächste Woche die Bremse unbedingt brauche, haben sie schnell gehandelt. Ist mir nur lieb und recht so .

Der Service hat grad geschrieben, dass die Leitung leider ungekürzt ist. Dann muss das Teppichmesser her...


----------



## nachtradler (27. Oktober 2009)

Na Jungs, ich sitz auch zu hause mit immer noch leicht brummendem Schädel. Ich hab zwar ein Rad, das funktioniert, aber ich soll Ruhe halten. Habe mir heute mal den Helm von innen angeschaut. Upps. Gebrochen. Aussen gehalten, innen Styroporkern zerbrochen. Brauch also auch noch einen neuen Helm, bevor weitergeht. Deshalb denkt an dieses Teil!


----------



## ka1saa (27. Oktober 2009)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Eigentlich sind schon 4 Paar Beläge draufgegangen, wenn ich die originalen mitzähle. 70 deshalb, weil 50 inkl. Versand für 2 Paar organische von Bike-Components und etwas mehr als 20 für Sinterbeläge vom Händler. Zu viel ist es in jedem Fall .


wie gesagt, hätt erstmal die sinter-beläge (wirklich richtig super gründlich) gut entfettet wie oben beschrieben (am besten wäre vielleicht essig(säureethyl)ester *g*, das entfettet wirklich alles, naja da kommt der chemiker durch...), aber macht auch keinen sinn, wenn die bremse sifft. dann kommt hoffentlich schnell die neue!



			
				nachtradler schrieb:
			
		

> Habe mir heute mal den Helm von innen angeschaut. Upps. Gebrochen. Aussen gehalten, innen Styroporkern zerbrochen. Brauch also auch noch einen neuen Helm, bevor weitergeht. Deshalb denkt an dieses Teil!


na wenn du ne deftige gehirnerschütterung davongetragen hast, dann wärs auch ein wunder (bzw. nicht im sinne des erfinders, stoß soll ja absorbiert werden), wenn der helm noch ganz wär... hab das leider auch schon erleben dürfen . naja, lieber ab und an nen neuen helm kaufen als nen neuen kopf...



			
				Müs Lee schrieb:
			
		

> btw: clk2106 tröste dich, ich könnte auch nicht biken wenn die Bremse dicht wäre, ich muss Mathe lernen


...und ich muss schaffen , trotz bestem wetter heute ... aber am we ist überraschend der samstag frei geworden, awesome ! 2 tage hintereinander radlen, sehr genial !


----------



## Deleted138492 (28. Oktober 2009)

Ein Entlüftungskit liegt bei *yay*. Hoffentlich haben sie auch ans DOT gedacht, ich habe nämlich keine Ahnung wo ich das hierzulande finden kann .


----------



## clk2106 (28. Oktober 2009)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Ein Entlüftungskit liegt bei *yay*. Hoffentlich haben sie auch ans DOT gedacht, ich habe nämlich keine Ahnung wo ich das hierzulande finden kann .



in jeder autowerkstatt bzw. zubehörhandel...


----------



## Deleted138492 (28. Oktober 2009)

Hm, gut zu wissen . Ich hoffe das Teil kommt bald, ich will endlich wieder fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (28. Oktober 2009)

Hmm manchmal scheint es schnell zu gehen und manchmal scheint es doch etwas arg zÃ¤h zu sein, meine Freundin darf nun schon knapp *4 Wochen warten, bis Ã¼berhaupt mal geklÃ¤rt wird*, was mit ihrer falschen schwarzen Gabel nun passiert...  

Dann ist der Bearbeiter nicht da und keiner will/kann ihn vertreten, selbst der Leiter des Radverkaufs kann/will sich der Sache nicht annehmen.

Bei allem VerstÃ¤ndnis welches wir ja nun seit knapp 4 Wochen aufbringen werde ich langsam sauer. Wenn da nicht bis Ende der Woche eine neue weiÃe Gabel in dem Rad steckt, geht das ganze Teil an Rose zurÃ¼ck, der Kaufvertrag wird rÃ¼ckgÃ¤ngig gemacht, ich zahl 10â¬ Wertminderung und das Thema ist erledigt.

Es kann nicht sein, dass bei einigen etliches zig mal getausch, umgebaut, neukonfiguriert wird. Und andere 4 Wochen warten und noch nichteinmal geklÃ¤rt ist was passiert.

So bekommt jeder gute Service einen schlechten Ruf...und jeder Kunde verliert die Lust an dem was er sich gekauft hat...sehr schade

@ROSE Ich halte eigentlich nicht viel davon sowas Ã¶ffentlich zu diskutieren, aber machmal scheint es wohl nicht anders zu gehen.

*EDIT:* Schonmal Vielen Dank an Herrn Strauss, nun scheint alles auf dem richtigen Weg zu sein. Jedenfalls hat die Besitzerin des Jabba Wood sich sehr Ã¼ber die Zusage gefreut das die Gabel sich nun unverzÃ¼glich auf den Weg macht. Werde euch weiter auf dem laufenden halten. Nun sieht es nach einem Happy End aus...


----------



## clk2106 (28. Oktober 2009)

hört sich auch nach grobem patzer an! soll und is sicher nicht der standard bei rose!!
wünsch dir mal viel erfolg bei der reklamation! 

wie gez eig deinem jimbo? hast ja sicher schon etliche km drauf


----------



## [email protected] (28. Oktober 2009)

Dem Jimbo geht es super, das durfte inzwischen schon im Deister fliegen und hat auch nach Feierabend(DX sei dank  ) einige Kilometer gemacht, läuft wirklich super. 

Die Kefü funktioniert auch auf dem Freeride wie ne 1. Noch nicht ein mal Probleme mit der Kette gehabt. Da es so gut klappt hätte ich selber nicht erwartet.

Naja wie schon geschrieben, waren halt nur die Nobbys nicht wirklich geeigenet für den Zweck. War aber natürlich mein Fehler hätte ich ja schon gleich ändern können. Dafür habe ich nun endlich mal die Michelin Mountain x´trem testen können in 2.5" und bin absolut begeistert, Rollwiederstand ist absolut im Rahmen und Grip ist sogar bei tiefen Böden noch gut. Sicherlich dann nicht mit einem DH mud³ zu vergleichen, aber man muss nicht unbedingt wechseln.

Das mein Bike so problemlos ist und ich immer fahre fördert den Unmut bei uns zuhause natürlich noch zusätzlich...

P.S. Samstag gehts endlich nach WiBe


----------



## clk2106 (28. Oktober 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Die Kefü funktioniert auch auf dem Freeride wie ne 1. Noch nicht ein mal Probleme mit der Kette gehabt. Da es so gut klappt hätte ich selber nicht erwartet.



hm, die wird bei mir nun auch pflicht... mal umschaun, deine variante find ich ja schon mal recht interessant... muss ich mir noch überlegen 

hast am federungssetup noch was geändert?


----------



## [email protected] (28. Oktober 2009)

Die Gabel habe ich nicht mehr angefasst, läuft super... 

Dämpfer fahre ich inzwischen mit 130PSI da ich am WE dann noch das Jacket und nen FF dabei hab und damit dann bei 125 PSI 45% SAG hatte... das war zu viel... nun bin ich bei 35%. Wurzelteppiche sind sehr vielversprechend, wobei ich auf die Bremswellen in Wibe gespannt bin...

Mal gucken wie der Onkel sich da schlägt.

*off Topic*
Bin auch gerade noch auf der Suche nach einem DH´ler. Da ich ihn aber eher selten benutze und das Beef Cake DH wohl nicht mehr lieferbar ist, leibäugel ich gerade mit dem YT TUES DH. Kein LP 720 aber schon ganz nett 
*on Topic*

Bin mit der Kinematik aber sehr zufrieden, die Progression gegen Ende läßt einen das Bike schön soft abstimmen und wenn man mal pedalieren muss hilft das PP auf Stufe 2.


----------



## clk2106 (28. Oktober 2009)

ok... ja, bei mir sind die ca 35% sag ein wenig zu viel, hab den hinterbau trotzdem zum durchschlagen gebracht 

ich fahr das pp auf stufe 3, wenn schon denn schon, sag ich immer 

oja, das tues hab ich auch schon entdeckt, preislich ne kampfansage wie rose selbst... 

bin gespannt, wies dir im park geht mit dem ding...
so nebenbei, hab grad geschaut, hab am we 100km und 2000hm auf den jimbo gefahren, ganz ok für ein enduro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nachor (28. Oktober 2009)

So, heute morgen kam die Mail  !!´Rad geht in den Versand!! Mal eben nachgesehen ist schon in Düsseldorf!! Also wirds wohl morgen ankommen.

Dumm nur das ich erst wieder am Freitag zurück bin . Vetreib mir die Zeit gerade in München.


----------



## Deleted138492 (28. Oktober 2009)

@[email protected]: Welche Kettenführung hast du da eigentlich drangeschraubt? Kannst du mir auch die Produktummer deiner Saintkurbel (wie BR M775 bei der XT) geben? Google spuckt bei den Worten Saint und BB30 nix Gescheites raus . Falls die FSA mal rausfliegen sollte, kommt vielleicht eine Saint rein. Vorher schicke ich die FSA aber zu KHUJAND und lasse sie mir in dem selben Petrol Green wie der Hinterbau pulvern .

Dazu: Ich habe nun den Bashguard montiert (RF Atlas FR 34 Zähne), doch die Schrauben lassen sich ums Verrecken nicht beidrehen, weil der Gewindering zu verschmiert ist, um ihn irgendwie festzuhalten. Handschuhe und ein Stück Stoff zwischen Finger und Ring habe ich schon versucht, leider hats nichts genutzt. Schraubstock oder Zange wären auch eher suboptimal, schliesslich soll das Teil wenigstens an der Seite kratzerfrei bleiben . Hat jemand einen Tip, um diesen Ring irgendwie zu fixieren, so dass ich die Schraube vernünftig reindrehen kann?

Noch etwas: Falls ihr mit dem Selle Italia SRL T1 unzufrieden seid, schaut euch den Specialized Phenom an. Der Sattel ist wirklich superbequem und nicht zu schwer. Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Ding .

@ Nachor: Viel Spaß mit dem Onkel! Den wirst du sicherlich haben .


----------



## [email protected] (28. Oktober 2009)

@Müs Lee Bald hast das komplette Rad umgebaut 

Kefü: E:13 DS http://www.e13components.com/product_ds.html
Saint: FC-815-2 http://www.paul-lange.de/produkte/shimano/mtb/saint/FC-M815/
BB30: Hier brauchst du einen Adapter http://mtb.fullspeedahead.com/product.aspx?taxid=280&pid=472&lid=2


----------



## Deleted138492 (28. Oktober 2009)

Och, ich habe aber mächtig Spaß am Basteln, fast so viel wie am Fahren .

Dieser BB30 Adapter ist ja mal praktisch. Und ich dachte schon, ich sei auf Ewig an FSA gebunden . Danke für die Links.


----------



## ka1saa (28. Oktober 2009)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Dieser BB30 Adapter ist ja mal praktisch. Und ich dachte schon, ich sei auf Ewig an FSA gebunden .


nönö, man kann ja auch auf wunsch bei rose ne shimano-/sram-kurbel drannklatschen, halt auch nur mit adapter, der rahmen ist nunmal primär auf bb30 ausgelegt. wurde glaub schon paar mal pro/contra diskutiert, hat man halt ein gewisses mehrgewicht mit dem adapter und die mehr oder weniger gegebenen vorteile von bb30 egalisiert, aber bei wems nicht drauf ankommt... 
ich bin bisher sehr zufrieden mit der fsa-kurbel, find sie sogar ziemlich schick (so fett wie sie ist ), aber nun ja, am we kommt dann die erste lange tour. hab halt den kauf auch etwas vom gewicht abhängig gemacht (will damit weiterhin wie mit dem hardtail touren fahren, aber es bergab um einiges mehr krachen lassen xD und den einsatzbereich auf noch mehr dh ausweiten), da kommt mir kein adapter ans rad , auch wenn ich die xtr-kurbel (bzw. slx wenn mans preislich mal gediegener angehen will) noch schicker finde (jaja, das ding wiegt nicht die welt, aber egal ).


----------



## tgindia (28. Oktober 2009)

Der Tausch ist vollkommen.

War mit meinem Jimbo4 in "M" nicht zufrieden und hab es nun gegen ein Jimbo6 in "L" getauscht. 

Was soll ich sagen - perfekt  Rose Service? Bisher perfekt! 

Einziges Problem was ich nun habe ich das Umwerferproblem, welches auch Bueck schon beschrieben hat. 

Der Seilzug des vorderen XT Umwerfers rutscht von dem Führungsradius, klemmt und ist schwergängig. Zudem schleift der Umwerferzug am Auge (sägt geradezu Riefen rein) weil dieses nicht in geeigneter Position angeschweißt wurde. 
Rose hat sich da ja schon konstruktionsseitig rausgeredet .Habt Ihr vielleicht das gleiche Problem und Lösungsansätze für den XT-Umwerfer?


----------



## euer (29. Oktober 2009)

Bei mir liegt der Zug auch an einer Seite des Auges an und schleift sich da rein. Habe den XT-Umwerfer, aber runtergerutscht ist da noch nichts.


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (29. Oktober 2009)

Mit dem Schaltzug am Umwerfer ist es bei mir am Beef Cake 6 das gleiche Problem.
-> kleine Schlüsselfeile nehmen und lange feilen , wo mein feilen muss gibt es ein paar Seiten vorher ja gute Fotos dazu.


----------



## cyclo-dude (29. Oktober 2009)

ich habe mal eine frage zum dämpfer:
wieviel weg nutz der denn auf der Gleitfläche, bin gestern mal aus spaß ein paar mal eine 50cm stufe runtergesprungen und der Ring sitzt jetzt so etwa einen cm bevor er abspringt.


----------



## clk2106 (29. Oktober 2009)

cyclo-dude schrieb:


> ich habe mal eine frage zum dämpfer:
> wieviel weg nutz der denn auf der Gleitfläche, bin gestern mal aus spaß ein paar mal eine 50cm stufe runtergesprungen und der Ring sitzt jetzt so etwa einen cm bevor er abspringt.



100% nutzt er
wenn der dämpfer durchschlägt, ist der ring nicht mehr am kolben! 

du hast somit ca. 15% restfederweg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (29. Oktober 2009)

cyclo-dude schrieb:


> ich habe mal eine frage zum dämpfer:
> wieviel weg nutz der denn auf der Gleitfläche, bin gestern mal aus spaß ein paar mal eine 50cm stufe runtergesprungen und der Ring sitzt jetzt so etwa einen cm bevor er abspringt.



Der Dämpfer nutzt bei vollem einfedern die komplette Gleitfläche. Kannst mal die Luft ganz ablassen, dann siehst du es.


----------



## Deleted138492 (29. Oktober 2009)

Wie viel Sag hast du? Wenn ich aus einem Meter Höhe ins Flache springe, habe ich auch noch 1cm Restweg am Kolben und das bei runden 33% Sag. Vielleicht hast du etwas zu wenig Druck drin .

btw: Meine Bremse wurde vorhin per DHL verschickt. Morgen ist leider erst ab 3 Uhr jemand zu Hause. Kann ich DHL irgendwie verklickern, dass sie das Paket irgendwo in den Garten stellen, dem Nachbarn anvertrauen oder nach 3 Uhr auftauchen sollen?


----------



## Deleted138492 (29. Oktober 2009)

*DAS IST DOCH DER GIPFEL!!!!*

Jetzt ist diese gottverdammte HR-Bremse ebenfalls undicht! Und das auch am linken Kolben!!! Ich könnte grad jemanden erschiessen! Nun hab ich mich über die Versandbenachrichtigung der VR-Bremse gefreut und endlich wieder am WE fahren zu können und dann DAS .

Bilder:








 Wie üblich leicht graue, schmierig-ölige Flüssigkeit!

Mal sehen, ob ich diese verf*ckte Formula nicht doch rauswerfe und eine FUNKTIONIERENDE Saint ranbaue.


Und das, wo morgen Ferien sind


----------



## clk2106 (29. Oktober 2009)

also du scheinst hier echt ein arges montagsmodell erwischt zu haben!! damn it...

andererseits kannst wohl mit der bremse noch fahren und das WE überstehen, hinten reichts ja auch, wenns nicht so brachial zieht... also ich würd das we fahren und fertig...

ich bin auch am grübeln, wann dann mal der beste zeitpunkt für das einschicken des laufrads ist...


----------



## Deleted138492 (29. Oktober 2009)

Ja schon, es bremst auch noch, aber das geht mir so verdammt auf den SACK!!! Ich will endlich eine Bremse die auch bremst und dicht hält! Verdammtes Formulapack und Gesocks.


----------



## clk2106 (29. Oktober 2009)

kann es nachempfinden... aber du kriegst ja deine teile weigstens, bevor du das alte hinschickst


----------



## Deleted138492 (29. Oktober 2009)

Immerhin etwas . Trotzdem ist die HR-Bremse allerfrühestens am Montag hier und dann kann ich das Ding auch noch kürzen und entlüften. Vielleicht schicke ich das Rad auch ein und lasse Rose das erledigen, aber das dauert dann wieder eine Ewigkeit...


----------



## cyclo-dude (29. Oktober 2009)

ahh dann bin ich ja beruhigt das ich noch was über habe and federweg.
ich habe auch etwa 30% SAG aber habe den sprung nicht wirklich aktiv abgefedert, das allermeiste wird der dämpfer gemacht haben, hatte auch sattel hoch und so.
außerdem war das mein allererster sprung ÜBERHAUPT


----------



## euer (29. Oktober 2009)

Hmm, bei der Bremse scheinen die Dichtungen am Bremskolben wohl hinüber zu sein, aber ich hab den Fehler auch schon gefunden: "Made in Italy" 
Beim Mopped war das eigentlich kein großes Ding die zu tauschen, aber wenn da noch Garantie drauf ist, ist es was anderes.


Es gibt eine Rückrufaktion für meinen Easton-Vorbau. Laut Rose soll der neue per Post kommen und den alten soll ich dann wieder zurückschicken. Dazu gibt es ein Minitool gratis. Top Sache von Rose
Allerdings werde ich das Tool nicht für die Montage nehmen, sondern lieber mein anderes Werkzeug


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (29. Oktober 2009)

Über welchen Vorbau reden wir? Ich bin mit meinem FSA ja zum Glück nicht betroffen, der ist auch viel zu pornös um ihn herzugeben.


----------



## Schaaf (29. Oktober 2009)

clk2106 schrieb:


> ich bin auch am grübeln, wann dann mal der beste zeitpunkt für das einschicken des laufrads ist...



Wenns nur am schneien ist oder total mießes Wetter ist.

Sagt mal, ist das Beef Cake DH eigentich gut? Ich bin überrascht das es 17,8 KG wiegt und das für jetzige 2800. Das treibt mit tränen in die Augen weil meins 1,7 mehr wiegt und ich das gleiche bezhalt habe


----------



## euer (29. Oktober 2009)

Ist der Easton EA30 Vorbau.


----------



## Deleted138492 (29. Oktober 2009)

@Schaaf: Beim DH ist das Gewicht doch mehr oder weniger egal. Mehr Masse bedeutet mehr Laufruhe .


----------



## Schaaf (29. Oktober 2009)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> @Schaaf: Beim DH ist das Gewicht doch mehr oder weniger egal. Mehr Masse bedeutet mehr Laufruhe .



Ja schon aber desto leichter, desto agiler. Dann kannste auch besser tricks machen wobei ein Downhiller dafür nicht gemacht ist


----------



## Deleted138492 (29. Oktober 2009)

Och, man kann auch mit dem RR Tricks vollführen. Wie lange es das aber aushält ist eine andere Frage.

Ich hatte auch eine Weile mit dem Gedanken gespielt, mir ein Beef Cake 6 zu schnappen, aber das war dann doch etwas oversized. Damit kommt man ja kaum noch den Berg hoch ^^.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ulrich S. (29. Oktober 2009)

Für den EA 30 gibts einen Rückruf von Easton.(Bruchgefahr)


----------



## Schaaf (29. Oktober 2009)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Och, man kann auch mit dem RR Tricks vollführen. Wie lange es das aber aushält ist eine andere Frage.
> 
> Ich hatte auch eine Weile mit dem Gedanken gespielt, mir ein Beef Cake 6 zu schnappen, aber das war dann doch etwas oversized. Damit kommt man ja kaum noch den Berg hoch ^^.



Ich komme mit meinem Norco (19,5kg) viele Berge hoch. 
Frag aber nicht wie


----------



## Deleted138492 (29. Oktober 2009)

Langsam .

Ich bin mal mal mit einem 17 Kilo Freerider in den Alpen rumgekurbelt, das hat mir gelangt . Bis ich mal einen Freerider im Keller stehen habe, muss noch etwas Muskelschmalz und viel Geld her. Wobei das YT Tues ja ganz nett ausschaut, vor Allem der Preis ist verlockend...


----------



## Schaaf (29. Oktober 2009)

Jep man quält sich nen Ast.

YT ist ganz nett. Ob man es mag kommt auf jeden selber an.


----------



## wintergriller (30. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
nachdem ich hier schon eine ganze Weile mitlese muss ich mich auch mal zu Wort melden. Bin leider ziemlich von Rose enttäuscht 

Mein Mann und ich sind (bzw. waren) schon länger Rosekunden und haben dort in den letzten fünf Jahren bereits zwei Red Bull Factory und etliches Zubehör gekauft womit wir immer sehr zufrieden waren. Auftretende Probleme/Defekte wurden jeweils sofort behoben. Wir waren vom Service begeistert, und haben Rose auch weiterempfohlen. Seitdem fahren auch einige Freunde von uns Red Bulls. 
Im September haben wir dann zwei Jimbo 8 bestellt, die wir auch gut drei Wochen später in Bocholt abgeholt haben. Bei der Probefahrt meines Mannes mit seinem neuen Rad ist der Freilauf einmal durchgerutscht. Als der Mechaniker nochmal fuhr, war natürlich alles iO. Wir haben das also erstmal so hingenommen und gehofft, dass sich da "nur was gesetzt hat".
Die erste Ausfahrt (ca.50km) am 28.9. war echt klasse. Kein rutschender Freilauf. Die Räder haben richtig Spaß gemacht.

Die nächste Ausfahrt knapp zwei Wochen später war dann schon nicht mehr so witzig  In einer Steilstelle tritt mein Mann plötzlich ins Leere! Der Freilauf rutscht durch. Keine Kraftübertragung mehr möglich! Hinterrad nach gerade mal 80km schon kaputt?? Naja, ist eigentlich kein Rose Problem, vielleicht ein "Montagslaufrad" (Crossmax SX) erwischt!
Ein Glück ging es von der Stelle fast ausschließlich bergab bis nach Hause, so dass der Heimweg noch relativ gut machbar war. Nach einem Telefonat mit Rose wurde beschlossen, dass Rose erst einen leeren(!) Karton zu uns schickt, mit dem wir dann das Laufrad zu Rose zurückschicken sollen. Diese Vorgehensweise war uns bisher neu. Bisher kamen die Ersatzteile immer im Karton und wir haben die defekten Teile dann darin zurückgeschickt. Darauf wollte man sich diesmal nicht einlassen. Dies bedeutete eine zusätzliche Verzögerung und eine jimbofreie Zeit bei mittlerweile feinstem Bikewetter!

Die Zeit ohne fahrbereites Bike nutzte mein Mann um die restlichen Laufräder zu überprüfen: Deutliches Lagerspiel an allen Laufrädern! Kann das sein nach gerade mal 80km? 85% Waldautobahn und 15% leichter Trail (S1-S2)?? Wie gut, dass das Einstellwerkzeug von Mavic bei den Rädern mitgeliefert wurde!

Der eigentliche Hammer kam aber erst danach. Meinem Mann fiel auf, dass die Außenhülle des Schaltzuges im Bereich der Sitzstrebe abgescheuert war. Komisch, da hier doch von Rose bereits ein Neoprenschützer montiert ist und der Schaltzug den Rahmen garnicht berührt. Also hat mein Mann mal die Neoprenteile demontiert und siehe da: Auch am Rahmen sind Scheuerstellen, die Anodisierung blank! Komischerweise ist die Bremsleitung nicht beschädigt obwohl hier ebenfalls der Rahmen blank ist! An meinem Jimbo ist alles iO. Keine beschädigte Außenhülle und keine blanken Stellen! Mein Factory hat ähnliche Gebrauchsspuren, aber da ist der Rahmen nicht durch Neopren geschützt und es hat auch schon einige tausend Kilometer mehr auf dem Buckel!

Für uns war zu diesem Zeitpunkt klar: Das kann kein neues Bike sein. Eher ein in irgendeiner Form gebrauchtes Bike mit teilweise getauschten Komponenten! Zumindest alte Schaltung und Rahmen, wohl mindestens neue Hinterradbremse. Das bereits defekte Hinterrad erscheint nun natürlich auch in neuem Licht. Ist es vielleicht ebenfalls schon gebraucht gewesen? Das Vertrauen in die Teile ist natürlich erstmal dahin. Wir wissen nicht, was neu, was gebraucht ist. Was hat der Carbonlenker evtl. schon erlebt?
Wieder ein Anruf bei Rose: Wieder das gleiche Spielchen, sie schicken uns einen leeren Karton und wir sollen darin dann das komplette Rad zurückschicken. Dies wird am 23.10. erledigt. Dem Paket legen wir noch einen ausführlichen Brief mit Schadensbeschreibung und der Bitte um Klärung der Vorgeschichte des Bikes bei. Wir bitten außerdem darum uns anzurufen wenn das Rad in Bocholt begutachtet wird, damit wir das Problem im Gespräch klären können!

Der Telefonanruf kam dann gestern: Der Rahmen ist angeblich neu und die Beschädigungen an Rahmen und Außenzug auf die Nutzung durch meinem Mann zu erklären. Die angebrachten Neoprenschützer wären angeblich zu kurz gewesen und deshalb hätten Schaltzug und Bremsleitung die Anodisierung abgerieben. Auf den Einwand wie es denn dann sein könnte, dass zwar der Schaltaußenzug beschädigt sei, die Bremsleitung jedoch nichtmal die geringsten Schleifspuren aufweist, hatte der Rosemitarbeiter allerdings keine Antwort. Wir allerdings auch nicht.... muss wohl Zauberei gewesen sein, dass die doch recht harte anodisierte Oberfläche so sang- und klanglos der weicheren Bremsleitung nachgegeben hat 
Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass die Neoprenschützer richtig positioniert waren und sich auch im Fahrbetrieb nicht ständig verschieben, wie ich an meinem Jimbo bereits überprüfen konnte!
Rose beharrt also darauf, dass das Rad neu ist, trotzdem wurde der Hinterbau getauscht. Das Laufrad ist angeblich bei Mavic, man wolle sich aber darum kümmern. dass ein neues Laufrad mitgeschickt wird. Die Auslieferung sollte gestern noch erfolgen.
Mein Mann wollte zusätzlich eine schriftliche Aussage, dass das Bike bei Auslieferung neu war. Die haben wir zwar bekommen, allerdings ohne Namen oder gar Unterschrift -> Hätten die sich auch sparen können!

Fazit der ganzen Geschichte: Wir bekommen das Jimbo also zumindest von der Optik her als "neu" zurück. Dennoch bleibt eine ziemliche Enttäuschung von Rose so abgefertigt und für dumm verkauft worden zu sein. Wir wissen weiterhin nicht, welche Teile bereits gebraucht sind und was sie schon (Sturz?) erlebt haben.

Ein Anwalt wird wohl eher weniger bringen, evtl. könnte er einen Umtausch gegen ein "neues" Bike erreichen, aber was soll das bringen. Nach dieser Aktion habe ich (bzw. wir) kein Vertrauen mehr in die Montage bei Rose! Deshalb gilt ab jetzt für uns: Wir werden kein Rad mehr bei Rose kaufen. So bitter es ist, wir waren wirklich immer sehr zufrieden mit dem Service. Aber sorry, das Vertrauen ist weg!
Wir werden nur noch unsere Rosepunkte dort bei Gelegenheit umsetzen und dann hat sich das Thema Rose für uns erledigt!

Schade!

Wenn sich jetzt einer fragt, warum ich das hier schreibe: Ich will Rose nicht schlecht machen. Bin nur enttäuscht, da ich solch ein Verhalten bisher bei Rose nicht kannte.
Außerdem geht es mir jetzt irgendwie besser


----------



## herkulars (30. Oktober 2009)

Schonmal daran gedacht, dass Dreck zwischen Rahmen und Neopren gekommen sein kann? In diesem Fall scheuert es natürlich durch den Druck des anliegenden Schaltzuges von Aussen am Rohr, der Schaltzug hat jedoch keine Beschädigung. Da reicht schon ein klein wenig Sand. Wenn der Bereich ständig in Bewegung ist, ist da ruckzuck alles abgerieben.

Ich hatte ja auch so meine Service-Probleme mit Rose, aber soweit zu gehen dem Kunden ein gebrauchtes Rad anzudrehen? Das kann ich mir echt nicht vorstellen. Dann müßten auch andere Spuren darauf hindeuten. Wenn alle Komponenten einmal montiert, demontiert und neue Teile wieder montiert wurden, wird man das garantiert sehen können, z.B. an der Bremsaufname.


----------



## clk2106 (30. Oktober 2009)

also zwecks rücksendung:
was ich etwas vermisse, ist eine klare linie. 

wir haben hier nun auf den letzten 2 seiten 3 verschiedene varianten der garantieabwicklung sehen können:
1. sendung der neuteile mit der bitte um rücksendung der defekten komponenten 
2. sendung einer verpackung für das defekte teil mitte der bitte um einsendung 
3. bitte um einsendung, ohne verpackung oder neuteil vorab geschickt zu haben. 

aus kundenseite ist natürlich immer variante 1 gewünscht, da dies, wie vorher angesprochen, einen ungestörten betrieb ermöglicht.

ev kann sich rose hier mal äußern, was den ausschlag macht, welche art der reklamationsbehandlung stattfindet.


----------



## wintergriller (30. Oktober 2009)

herkulars schrieb:


> Schonmal daran gedacht, dass Dreck zwischen Rahmen und Neopren gekommen sein kann? In diesem Fall scheuert es natürlich durch den Druck des anliegenden Schaltzuges von Aussen am Rohr, der Schaltzug hat jedoch keine Beschädigung. Da reicht schon ein klein wenig Sand. Wenn der Bereich ständig in Bewegung ist, ist da ruckzuck alles abgerieben.



Dreck schliesse ich aus. der hätte ja drunter sein müssen, als wir dei Neoprendinger abmontiert haben! Wäre mir auch schleierhaft, wie der da bei zwei kleinen Touren bei feinstem Sonneschein im trockenen Gelände hingekommen sein sollte!
Außerdem ist der *Schaltzug aufgescheuert*(!!), die *Bremsleitung aber nicht*! Der Rahmen jedoch sowohl an der Schaltzug- als auch der Bremsleitungsseite blank!


----------



## cyclo-dude (30. Oktober 2009)

ist schon eine blÃ¶de geschichte die du da erzÃ¤hlst.
ich muss sagen es liegt mir EXTREM fern irgendwen schlecht zu machen oder jemanden hoch zu loben.
aber auch wenn ich ebenfalls bereits ein problem mit rose hatte das mich so gesehen auch 250â¬ gekostet hat, muss ich sagen das bisher alles bestens war und das, so denke ich jedenfalls die auswahl nicht wirklich groÃ ist.

rose ist ein versender MIT SERVICE wo gibts das sonst noch vernÃ¼nftig?
der einzige hÃ¤ndler mit "high-tech" bikes in meiner gegend, dem vertraue ich jedenfalls nicht mehr. wenn ich da auch keinen dicken bock erlebt habe, aber jedesmal wenn ich da war wieder ne neue kleinigkeit. da denke ich doch jedesmal das irgendwas nicht passt.
und bei bislang gehÃ¶rten 3 von 100 schlechten sachen die mit rose zu tun haben ist das noch immer ne ziemlich gute bilanz.


----------



## [email protected] (30. Oktober 2009)

clk2106 schrieb:


> also zwecks rücksendung:
> was ich etwas vermisse, ist eine klare linie.



Ich denke dem könnte man sich anschließen.

Ich zähle selber zu denjenigen die wirklich verärgert waren, weil es nicht so lieft wie es sollte.

Ich denke man muss bedenken das Rose in den letzten Wochen viel zu tun hatte, da die SSV Aktion der neuen ROSE Linie wohl ein ziemlicher Erfolgt gewesen ist. Denke da wurde die ein oder andere Überstunde geschoben.

Zudem sollte man sich einem bewußt sein: "Nur wer nicht arbeitet macht auch keine Fehler" Menschen machen Fehler, das ist ganz normal und da kann sich, denke ich, von uns keiner von freisprechen.
Nur ist es eben dann an einem gutem Service zu zeigen was er kann und dies im Sinne das Kunden schnellst möglich aus der Welt zu schaffen.

Ich war zumindest vorgestern sehr positiv überrascht, das nachdem Herr Strauss sich eingeschaltet hatte, alles wirklich schnell ging. Ein Anruf des Bearbeiters mit einer Entschuldigung und einer Lösung im Sinne des Kunden. Wenn jetzt alles wie versprochen klappt, werde ich evtl. doch nochmal darüber nachdenken ob YT oder ROSE meinen DH´ler baut 
Naja warten wirs ab ...

Auch unser Jabba Wood ist von der Rückrufaktion des Easton EA30 Vorbaus betroffen und in diesem Fall zeigt der Rose Service wirklich einmal mehr warum er zu den besten zählt.

So läuft die Umtauschaktion ab, meiner Meinung nach vorbildlich.

1) Der alte Vorbau soll ab sofort nicht mehr genutzt werden
2) Umgehend wurde ein Ersatzvorbau auf den Weg geschickt mit dem schon erwähnten Multitool als Beigabe.
3) Der alte Vorbau soll per beiligendem Rückschein und Verpackung an Rose geschickt werden.
4) Sobald lieferbar kommt dann ein neuer Easton Vorbau als endgültiger Ersatz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clk2106 (30. Oktober 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Ich denke dem könnte man sich anschließen.
> 
> 
> So läuft die Umtauschaktion ab, meiner Meinung nach vorbildlich.
> ...



tja, so würd ichs mir für mein laufrad auch wünschen...
ich bekomm ein neues frei haus und im selben karton geht mein altes zurück. der schmarrn is ja in dem fall jetzt die maxle achse.
normale laufräder hätt ich ja eh genug


----------



## andiolympia (30. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,
anderes Thema, aber könnt ihr mir als erfahrene "Rose" Bike MTB Fahrer einen Tip geben. Ich stehe vor der Entscheidung, mir einen neuen Rahmen aus der Rose Linie aussuchen zu können. Alle Komponenten (130 km gefahren, wie neu), werden umgebaut.

Grobe Eckdaten für die vorhandenen Komponentren:
- Fox F100 (100mm)
- XT Schaltung
- Magura Louise
- Anbauteile und Kurbel komplett Race Face
- Felgen Mavic Crossmax

Egal welcher Rahmen, könnte auch der Thrill Hill aus Carbon sein. Hat irgendjemand Erfahrung mit dem Rahmen? Was spricht dafür, dagegen? Falls jemand Interesse hat, könnte er das Bike auch kaufen und Rahmen und Größe bestimmen. VK würde ich auf 1300  festlegen.

Freu mich auf Anregungen.


----------



## cyclo-dude (30. Oktober 2009)

so hier jetzt auch mal meine daten des setups

Benutzername: cyclo-dude
Modell: Jimbo
Version: 4
Rahmengröße: XL
Größe(cm): 198
Gewicht(kg): ca. 100kg
Schrittlänge: 96
Federgabelmodell: Rock Shox Lyrik 2Step
Druck (Bar/PSI): 6.5 / 105 (bis jetzt schön weich, einstellen ist ja noch mit MC möglich,  wird sicher geändert wenn die gabel besser eingefahren ist)
SAG (%): ca. 25
Dämpfermodell: Fox RP23
Druck (Bar): 18
SAG (%): ca. 30(noch nicht endgültig)

EDIT:
wann kommt denn die erste hochrechnung?
ich bin wohl einer der ersten schwereren fahrer


----------



## Nachor (30. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Leute, kann mir mal jemadn sagen zuwas man die kleine Torxschraube an den Avid Elixir Bremsen am Hebel nutzt ?  An der Elixir CR sind ja die roten Eloxteile die man zu verstellen der Abstände der Bremsbelege Werkzeuglos nutzen können soll. Der rechte rote Versteller ist bei mir recht fest lässt sich nur schwer drehen (klicken wie im Handbuch beschrieben tut da auch nix) der ander ist recht locker Die Position der erwähten Torxschraube ist auch unterschiedlich. Also rechts zeigts nach unten links nach oben. Wenn man dann das rote Teil dreht drehen sich die Bremsleitungen mit ????

Wollte eigentlich diese WE fahren, Hilfe ??


----------



## Deleted138492 (30. Oktober 2009)

Foto? Kann mir mit deiner Beschreibung nix darunter vorstellen. Steht im Handbuch nix zu den Schrauben? Vielleicht hat die Position der Torxschrauben etwas mit dem Drehdingsbums zu tun, von wegen schwer/leicht zu drehen.

Meine Bremsen sind leider noch nicht angekommen . Wird dann wohl Montag werden, bis sie eintreffen...


----------



## ka1saa (30. Oktober 2009)

Nachor schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, kann mir mal jemadn sagen zuwas man die kleine Torxschraube an den Avid Elixir Bremsen am Hebel nutzt ?


http://www.sram.com/_media/techdocs/95-5015-016-000.pdf
seitennr. 8 (bezogen auf die nummerierung im dokument unten an den seitenrändern), punkt 7, mitte? die schrauben da?

bzw. auf deutsch: seitennr. 18. wobei da inbus steht, aber ein foto hilft da sicher bei der klärung der frage...


----------



## cyclo-dude (30. Oktober 2009)

ich nehme an die sind zum entlüften oder?
das die einmal unten und einmal oben ist wird wohl sein weil die hebel ja rechts und links benutzt werden können oder?

das rote elox ding läßt sich bei mir recht gut drehen, richtige clicks hab ich aber auch nicht. die bremsleitung dreht ich zwar mit aber wenn man sie festhält dann nichtmehr 

geh nicht zu vorsichtit ran an die technik, wenn du mit dem rad auch so vorsichtig bist hätte es auch ein 80mm hardtail getan 
ist nicht böse gemeint


----------



## Nachor (30. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,
@ka1saa:  ne die nicht, bei der Elixir CR sind die Reichweiteneinsteller anders, kann man ohne Inbus betätigen- Aber unter Punkt 8 werden die Roten Einsteller erwähnt.
da ist halt nochmal ne Torx drin und die roten Teile lassen sich ohne das man ein Maulschlüssel gegenhält nicht drehen ??

Zum Foto machen ist jetzt zu dunkel, bin gerade zurück von den ersten 20 km durch den Wald.


----------



## Deleted138492 (30. Oktober 2009)

Eigentlich müssten sich die roten Teile ohne Probleme drehen lassen. Dreht sich die Verschlussschraube der Leitung denn mit oder was?

btw: Vorhin gemerkt, dass Rose einen Brief geschickt hat, in dem steht dass die VR-Bremse nicht mehr lagernd wäre. Komischerweise ist das Teil laut DHL schon im Lande . Mal sehen, ob am Montag ein Päckchen eintrudelt oder nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ka1saa (30. Oktober 2009)

ich hab keine ahnung von der avid elixir, aber vllt. hilft ja diese explosionszeichnung beim lokalisieren von deinem problem, damit andere elixir-besitzer dir dann hoffentlich weiterhelfen können:






@Müs Lee: mysteriös... im zweifelsfall wird wohl dhl recht haben , vllt. kommen ja 2 bremsen *hrhr*


----------



## Deleted138492 (30. Oktober 2009)

Es kommen eh 2 Bremsen, da beide undicht sind. Die VR-Bremse ist schon im Land, aber laut Brief war keine mehr lagernd. Mysteriös, mysteriös. Ein Fall für Galileo Mystery! Stecken die Illuminaten dahinter, oder gar Aliens? Aiman Abdallah wird es herausfinden und noch mehr Fragen aufwerfen!


----------



## ka1saa (30. Oktober 2009)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Ein Fall für Galileo Mystery!


hehe ohja... hätte auch noch nen fall beizusteuern. bin wie gesagt am so. das letzte mal richtig gefahren, allgemein erst 2x recht kurz (jeweils 1-2h), weil ich arbeiten musste, wollte morgen jetzt ne richtige tour machen. hab vorher das rad nochmal übergeputzt, weil mir nach so. nicht so viel zeit geblieben war und hab die kette geölt, und jetzt... eiert auf einmal dieser dämliche hinterreifen *arg*!! also nicht das laufrad, zum glück, nur der fat albert, aber das hat er am so. noch nicht gemacht und jetzt ists extrem! das kann doch nicht vom putzen kommen...


----------



## Deleted138492 (30. Oktober 2009)

Schwalbereifen sind dafür bekannt, viel und häufig zu eiern. Ich scheine mit meinem Big Betty Glück gehabt zu haben, der vorherige Fat Albert jedoch eierte leicht seitlich. Schwalbe hat anscheinend große Fertigungstoleranzen .


----------



## ka1saa (30. Oktober 2009)

hm spontane eier-anfälle, na toll... außerdem meine ich, dass sich der freilauf neuerdings komisch anhört, liegt hoffentlich auch nur am eiern?? *grmbl* will morgen fahren.


----------



## Nachor (30. Oktober 2009)

Hab mal zwei Pfeile eingefügt.

Das grosse Teil ist das rote Eloxteil das sich max 2 mal drehen lassen solll um den Abstand der Beläge anzupassen, der andere Teil zeigt auf die erwähnte Schraube


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clk2106 (30. Oktober 2009)

sag bloss... ned du auch noch mit defekten SX


----------



## Mircwidu (30. Oktober 2009)

ich habe das eiern immer relativ gut wie folgt wegbekommen:
lauft raus
Mantel von der flege lösen
Seifenlauge auf die Folge und mantel
reifen aufpumpen
durch die seifenlauge rutscht er besser auf der Felge in seine position

jetzt fahr ich Conti und bin mehr als glücklich


----------



## herkulars (30. Oktober 2009)

Laß mal ein bißchen Luft aus dem Reifen, walke ihn auf der Felge hin und her, pumpe ihn auf Maximum auf und laß dann wieder bis zu Deinem gewünschten Luftdruck ab. Damit sollte sich der Reifen richtig in die Felge setzen. Manchmal tut er das beim Aufziehen nämlich nicht gleich.
Wenn das nicht hilft liegt's vielleicht tatsächlich an Fertigungstoleranzen.



> außerdem meine ich, dass sich der freilauf neuerdings komisch anhört



Jetzt macht Dich doch nicht verrückt. Setzt Dich auf's Bike und hab Spaß! 

Ich hab das Gefühl, je mehr man hier liest, umso mehr Probleme sucht man an seinem Rad. Früher(tm) sind wir einfach in den Wald und haben's krachen lassen.


----------



## ka1saa (30. Oktober 2009)

Nachor schrieb:


> Hab mal zwei Pfeile eingefügt.
> 
> Das grosse Teil ist das rote Eloxteil das sich max 2 mal drehen lassen solll um den Abstand der Beläge anzupassen, der andere Teil zeigt auf die erwähnte Schraube


ich würde aufgrund der explosionszeichnung vermuten, dass man mit besagtem torx-schräubchen die festigkeit von den roten elox-teilen einstellen kann. also das was zu fest ist, würde ich mal sachte lockern.

@clk: na hoffentlich nicht. werd dann morgen erstmal ne kurze proberunde drehen, bevors richtig los geht. weiß garnicht, woher das jetzt kommen soll... immerhin sind bei mir die speichen da, wo sie hingehören.


----------



## Deleted138492 (30. Oktober 2009)

Ja, dass sie Schrauben die Festigkeit des Drehrings bestimmen, scheint logisch. Ist das denn nicht im Handbuch beschrieben?

btw: Kauft Conti und seid glücklich. Eiert nicht und hat keine so hohe Abnutzung wie Schwalbe und deren Triple Nano bla blubb.


----------



## ka1saa (30. Oktober 2009)

herkulars schrieb:


> Jetzt macht Dich doch nicht verrückt. Setzt Dich auf's Bike und hab Spaß!
> 
> Ich hab das Gefühl, je mehr man hier liest, umso mehr Probleme sucht man an seinem Rad. Früher(tm) sind wir einfach in den Wald und haben's krachen lassen.


hehe ja danke für die tipps, hab vorher auch mal luft abgelassen etcpp. (kein effekt), mit der seifenlauge versuch ichs vllt. noch.

und frag mal mein altes rad , aber das ding hier ist quasi neu, war sack teuer und hat jetzt mal wenigstens auf der ersten richtigen tour zu funktionieren ! naja werds ja morgen sehen.


edit: hab jetzt mal nochmal das rad komplett ausgebaut. zumindest so schnell ich den freilauf von hand drehen kann, hört er sich normal an. wieder eingebaut (und vor der ausbauaktion) hörts sich bei höheren geschwindigkeiten so an, als wenn irgendwo der kettenstrebenschutz periodisch am eiernden reifen schleifen würde (was er nicht tut, wenn ich ihn abmach, hörts sich genauso an), dass ihr euch das geräusch vorstellen könnt. ich kann nirgends irgendwas schleifendes finden. hab jetzt für heute keinen bock mehr, soll der reifen eiern und brummen... kann mich morgen wieder aufregen .


----------



## Nachor (30. Oktober 2009)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Ja, dass sie Schrauben die Festigkeit des Drehrings bestimmen, scheint logisch. Ist das denn nicht im Handbuch beschrieben?
> 
> .



In Handbuch ist da nix beschrieben, da die Schraube aber ne Dichtung zu haben scheint gehen mich mal eher von einer Entlüftungs oder Befüllungsöffnung aus. Das rote Teil lässt sich aber immer noch nur schwer drehen, oder halt garnicht-


----------



## Deleted138492 (31. Oktober 2009)

@ka1saa: Genau das habe ich auch manchmal . Komischerweise nur, wenn ich vorne auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt bin. Dann hört es sich so an, als würde der Reifen periodisch irgendwo am Rahmen schleifen. Sobald ich wieder in den 2. Gang schalte, ist es als sei nix gewesen. Der Zug vom Umwerfer kommt nicht ans Rad, ich habe ihn extra deswegen umgebogen. Das Schleifen/Rattern kommt auch nur vor, wenn das Rad im Ständer hängt und es frei schwebt. Sobald es den Boden berührt und ich damit fahre, hört man nichts mehr.

@ Nachor: Dreh die Schraube mal eine halbe Umdrehung raus, vielleicht ists ja doch keine Entlüftungsschraube (auch wenn ich auf der Explosionszeichnung keine andere Schraube sehen kann, doch ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass diese an dem Drehdingens positioniert sein sollte).


----------



## Nachor (31. Oktober 2009)

...ist definitiv eine Befüll/Entlüftungöffnung. Schraube raus , dann sieht man den Dichtung und die DOT Flüssigkeit.

OK noch stört mich das nicht wirklich, da die Bremsen auch noch nicht eingefahren gut Bremsen (und gerade vorne Krach machen).
Ich will aber trotzdem wissen ..... ,  Denn wenn es drehbar sein soll dann soll es auch funktionieren.

Gestern Abend der "kurze Nightride" war jedenfalls mal gut. Ich muss mich noch etwas an die andere Geo gewöhnen , aber man kommt mit dem Rad noch gut bergauf und auch auf der Waldautobahn voran. Also für mich nicht zu "bergablastig".

Gestern abend mit Licht und heute morgen zum Bäcker und zurück durch den Ort so ein bischen die Treppen und kleine Drops runter war auf jedenfall mal spassig. Gerade gestern abend im dunkeln )  mit vollem Licht die Treppen... die Leut die die Treppe hochkamen (andere Seite, will ja keinen verärgern) haben dumme geschaut


----------



## ka1saa (31. Oktober 2009)

so, heute mal mehr gefahren . also das mysteriöse freilaufgeräusch ist beim fahren nicht vorhanden, wird dann wohl an der schwalbe-unwucht bei sehr hohen drehgeschwindigkeiten in der luft liegen... hoff ich. dafür quietscht jetzt meine hintere bremse, wenn ich langsam fahr (begleitmusik beim bergauffahren), liegt wohl minimal an der scheibe an, rad läuft aber gut. ist jetzt nicht furchtbar, aber hat jemand ne idee, was man da machen kann?
bei vielen losen steinen und fahr-/regenwasserrinnen (hat die letzten wochen scheinbar nen haufen erde abgetragen) muss ich mich mal erstmal an die neue position im bike gewöhnen, alle anderen trails, kurvig, steil, verwurzelt, sind ein genuss mit dem rad ! bin nur pünktlich zum we etwas erkältet, naja ging trotzdem noch ganz gut ab.
talas funktioniert prima, auch im fahren, habs heute zur genüge hin- und hergeschaltet (bergauf, bergab, bergauf, bergab.....).
joplin funktioniert auch gut, für alles außer downhill reichen mir die 75mm auch locker aus. wenn man bei abgesenkter sattelstütze das rad am sattel hochhebt, kommt der sattel raus, ist aber normal und hat bisher keine probleme verursacht.
ach ja, der vorderreifen eiert jetzt auch bisl xD, allerdings nicht so sehr wie der hinterreifen... vom grip und von den rolleigenschaften bin ich ansonsten sehr zufrieden mit den fat alberts.
der hinterbau arbeitet jetzt ziemlich wie er soll (~30% sag), an der gabel muss ich noch weiter rumspielen, der rebound und die druckstufen werden langsam, aber vllt. lass ich nochmal ein bisschen luft ab.













mehr bilder im profil, allerdings nichts weltbewegendes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (31. Oktober 2009)

Die Idee mit hydraulisch versenkbaren Sattelstützen ist schon genial...aber 75mm das wäre mir deutlich zu wenig. Wenn ich in die Verlegenheit komme meinen Sattel absenken zu müssen, mache ich ihn immer ganz nach unten. 

Die ca. 30% Sag am Dämpfer haben sich langsam wohl eingependelt 

Die Fat Alberts habe ich mir auch schon überlegt auf zu ziehen...scheinen recht gut zu funktionieren.


----------



## ka1saa (31. Oktober 2009)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Die Idee mit hydraulisch versenkbaren Sattelstützen ist schon genial...aber 75mm das wäre mir deutlich zu wenig. Wenn ich in die Verlegenheit komme meinen Sattel absenken zu müssen, mache ich ihn immer ganz nach unten.


ja dacht im voraus auch, dass 75mm niemals reichen können, aber für ich sag mal normale trail-geschichten ists sehr angenehm, wenn man öfters mal wechseln muss, und da reicht das auch erstaunlich gut.
gibt ja inzwischen die kindshock mit 125mm und wenns die 2010er gibt, angeblich auch ohne seitenspiel , die wär mal noch interessant, aber vorerst ist die joplin mal genial und für wirklich ruppige abfahrten steig ich dann eben doch nochmal kurz ab.

das eiern von den fat alberts nervt mich schon, aber beim fahren hats mich heute nicht wirklich gestört, da kann ich bei den restlichen guten eigenschaften dann auch drüber hinwegsehen ^^, aber vllt. gibts nächstes mal trotzdem andere reifen. naja dauert ja hoffentlich noch *hehe*.


----------



## funbiker9 (31. Oktober 2009)

ka1saa schrieb:


> ja dacht im voraus auch, dass 75mm niemals reichen können, aber für ich sag mal normale trail-geschichten ists sehr angenehm, wenn man öfters mal wechseln muss, und da reicht das auch erstaunlich gut.
> gibt ja inzwischen die kindshock mit 125mm und wenns die 2010er gibt, angeblich auch ohne seitenspiel , die wär mal noch interessant, aber vorerst ist die joplin mal genial und für wirklich ruppige abfahrten steig ich dann eben doch nochmal kurz ab.
> 
> das eiern von den fat alberts nervt mich schon, aber beim fahren hats mich heute nicht wirklich gestört, da kann ich bei den restlichen guten eigenschaften dann auch drüber hinwegsehen ^^, aber vllt. gibts nächstes mal trotzdem andere reifen. naja dauert ja hoffentlich noch *hehe*.



Ja , da haben die Schwalbe Reifen Probleme. Vom Muddy Mary über Big Betty bis zum Nobby Nic eiern sie wirklich alle 
Allerdings beim fahren merkt man das nur optisch, zumindest mein Popometer schlägt da nicht aus.


----------



## tgindia (1. November 2009)

So, mein erster Ausflug ins Gelände war ein voller Erfolg. 25km rauf und runter und ein Lächeln sitzt im Gesicht.
Die Geo ist dank der Talas 1a. Runter auf 100mm, beim RP23 das ProPedal umlegen und das Ding klettert wie sau. 
Ok, ist kein Bionicon aber dafür richtig gut.

Die Probleme des vorderen Umwerfers hab ich gestern Abend noch alle "weggefeilt". Das es nur Aluminum ist ging das recht flott. Jetzt schlägt er nirgendwo mehr an und reibt. Einzig am Halterauge für den Zug schleift es noch ein wenig. Das wird sich aber sicher bald von selbst erledigt haben.

Jetzt noch ein paar Aufkleber unter die Kettenstrebe wo immer die Kette gegenschlägt und das nervige Geklingel von der The One in den Griff bekommen, das war's.

Hab gesehen, das nach dem Einbremsen die Bremsscheige nun eiert und das Geklingel auslöst. Vielleicht hilft einfach ein weig rumbiegen und zentrieren... 

Für alle die's interessiert - die neue Kinshock verrichtet unauffälig Ihren Dienst und ist mir einem Hub von 125mm erste Sahne.


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (1. November 2009)

@tgindia

Welche "neue" Kindshock hast du? Die i900 oder die i950?
Die überarbeiteten "neuen" Modelle sollen nämlich erst Januar 2010 verfügbar sein???


----------



## clk2106 (1. November 2009)

die neuen haben auch 135 und nicht 125 hub, wird wohl die 09er sein


----------



## [email protected] (1. November 2009)

Wie heißt es so schön in der Werbung:

15 Uhr Winterberg,
die Luft ist kalt,
FreeCross und Downhill sind ruppig,
die Kette Hält 

3 Wetter Taft ähhmm ne anders E:13 DS


----------



## clk2106 (1. November 2009)

cool 
hab ich nun auch bestellt...
mir hats gestern die kette von unten über die kettenstrebe gerissen, hatte ich auch noch nie... naja, immer mal wieder was neues 

nebenbei, kannst du, oder auch ander mal schaun, wie die icsg aufnahme an den rahmen geschweisst ist?
bei mir schaut das nicht mittig aus, also irgendwie verdreht!?!?!?
ev kann mal weg pics posten. thx

btw, druck im dämpfer erhöht um 1 bar


----------



## funbiker9 (1. November 2009)

ich befürchte ich bin unfähig. Ich bekomme diese elendige x7 Schaltung nicht eingestellt...das ist die erste Schaltung die ich nicht in den Griff bekomme...und wieder 

Hinten der 5. 6. 7. Gang machen mich wahnsinnig. Ich stelle die Schaltung ein vorne groß hinten klein, ausrichten usw.. Alles paßt, bis die erste richtige Erschütterung kommt z.B. Bunny Hop und schon gehts wieder los, die Gänge springen... WARUM AHHHH


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herkulars (1. November 2009)

> WARUM AHHHH


Schaltwerk lose?
Kassette lose?


----------



## [email protected] (1. November 2009)

clk2106 schrieb:


> cool
> 
> ev kann mal weg pics posten. thx



In meiner Gallerie sind ein paar Bilder von meiner Kefü drin. An den Schaubenköpfen kannst ja ganz gut sehen wie die ISCG am Rahmen vershweißt ist.

Sonst musst nochmal genau sagen was du als Bild brauchst, dann schleiche ich nochmal raus


----------



## clk2106 (1. November 2009)

ein foto von der BB von unten.
bei mir stehen die bolzen der iscg aufnahme nicht parallel zur kurbel.
befürchte im moment, das is schlechte schweissarbeit...


----------



## funbiker9 (1. November 2009)

herkulars schrieb:


> Schaltwerk lose?
> Kassette lose?



Nein, alles fest. Leider 

Nach dem einstellen schaltet die Schaltung sauber durch...bis der erste heftigere Stoß kommt...danach gehts von vorne los. Vor allem nur die drei oben genannten Gänge der Rest paßt super.


----------



## tgindia (1. November 2009)

Es handelt sich um die KS I-900 und schon um das 2010er Modell mit verbesserter Dichtung und geringerem Seitenspiel. Von größerem Verstellbereich war meines Wissens bisher noch nirgendwo die Rede.

http://www.shiftycart.de/a.php/shop...e_Sattelstuetze_31-6_-_390_mm_-_GO_CYCLE_Shop

Hat einer eigentlich schon seine "The One" zum Schweigen gebracht?
Und wenn ja wie?


----------



## clk2106 (1. November 2009)

also in der aktuellen freeride steht das so drin mit den 135. habens wieder schmarrn gepostet??
die freeride wird auch immer schlechter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ka1saa (1. November 2009)

tgindia schrieb:


> Hat einer eigentlich schon seine "The One" zum Schweigen gebracht?
> Und wenn ja wie?


nö, aber hab grad zufällig irgendwo nen post gesehen, wo jemand in die inneren spitz zulaufenden ausfräsungen gummistopfen reingeklemmt hat und dann ham sie wohl nicht mehr geklirrt , geile methode. bei mir klirren die scheiben hauptsächlich auf asphalt, was mir dann doch recht egal ist. quietschen tun sie bei mir eher wenig, bei normalem tempo zumindest...
hab mir jetzt mal meine hr-bremse genauer angeschaut, da liegt tatsächlich die scheibe (die aber grade läuft) leicht an dem in fahrtrichtung rechten bremsbelag an (der nicht weiter weg kann). irgendwelche lösungsvorschläge oder leb ich einfach mit dem leichten quietschen bei langsamem tempo ^^?


----------



## tgindia (1. November 2009)

clk2106 schrieb:


> also in der aktuellen freeride steht das so drin mit den 135. habens wieder schmarrn gepostet??
> die freeride wird auch immer schlechter...



Vielleicht nur ein Schreibfehler (was dann aber auch nicht für die Freeride spricht  )
Auf jeden Fall ihr Geld wert


----------



## [email protected] (1. November 2009)

tgindia schrieb:


> Hat einer eigentlich schon seine "The One" zum Schweigen gebracht?
> Und wenn ja wie?




Meine ist inzwischen ruhig... wie? Einfach eingefahren hat sich von ganz allein gelegt...

@clk2106
Werd morgen mal nen Bildchen schießen...


----------



## clk2106 (1. November 2009)

tgindia schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall ihr Geld wert



naja, irgendwie haben sie 09 immer das gleiche getestet, enduro und freerider... downhill test is schon ewig her, kann mich ned mal erinnern, ob die 08 einen test ghabt haben!?!?!? is scho schwach...

tune, thx


----------



## tgindia (1. November 2009)

Weiß jemand zufällig was für einen Durchmesser (oder Radius) das Tretlagerrohr hat?

Die Aufnahme meines Bikehalters ist etwas zu klein (Aufnahmeradius) und die Auflagefläche etwas zu schmal (ISCG sei Dank), da muss ich mir wohl schnell was selber basteln


----------



## Deleted138492 (2. November 2009)

Tretlagerrohr? Was soll das denn sein . Auflagefläche zu schmal dank ISCG? Ich blick nicht durch...

Wenn du das Sattelrohr meinst, hat das runde 35mm Aussendurchmesser. Wenn du tatsächlich das Tretlager meinen solltest, verstehe ich nicht, wie man das an einem Radhalter befestigen soll.

¿No comprende, señor?


----------



## -MIK- (2. November 2009)

ka1saa schrieb:


> hab mir jetzt mal meine hr-bremse genauer angeschaut, da liegt tatsächlich die scheibe (die aber grade läuft) leicht an dem in fahrtrichtung rechten bremsbelag an (der nicht weiter weg kann). irgendwelche lösungsvorschläge oder leb ich einfach mit dem leichten quietschen bei langsamem tempo ^^?



Von Zeit zu Zeit muss man auch schon mal den Bremssattel neu ausrichten, dann sollte die Scheibe auch nicht mehr anliegen.


----------



## tgindia (2. November 2009)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Tretlagerrohr? Was soll das denn sein . Auflagefläche zu schmal dank ISCG? Ich blick nicht durch...
> 
> Wenn du das Sattelrohr meinst, hat das runde 35mm Aussendurchmesser. Wenn du tatsächlich das Tretlager meinen solltest, verstehe ich nicht, wie man das an einem Radhalter befestigen soll.
> 
> ¿No comprende, señor?



Na es gibt montagehalter bei denen das Rad auf das Tretlager aufgesetzt und am Rahmenrohr (Richtung Vorderrrad) abgestützt. Hab den   [FONT="]Xtreme Montageständer X-Stand IIvon Rose.[/FONT]


----------



## Deleted138492 (2. November 2009)

Na, so ein Teil habe ich ja noch nie gesehen . Bisher kannte ich nur die "normalen" Halter bei denen das Oberrohr oder Sattelrohr von einer Klemme gehalten wird.

@MIK: Er schreibt doch, dass er den Sattel nicht weiter nach rechts bewegen kann, da er schon am äussersten Punkt ist.

btw: Meine Bremsen sind da . Leider macht die Post erst in 10 Minuten wieder auf...

Die Bremse ist eingebaut (VR, HR kommt wohl erst morgen an) und hat leider noch viel Leerweg, das DOT kommt erst mit der HR-Bremse. Schon jetzt packt das Ding wie Sau, ich habe ganz vergessen wie gut eine eingebremste The One doch sein kann  .


----------



## -MIK- (2. November 2009)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> @MIK: Er schreibt doch, dass er den Sattel nicht weiter nach rechts bewegen kann, da er schon am äussersten Punkt ist.



Memo an mich selbst: Zum Augenarzt gehen. 

Hab nix gesagt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tgindia (2. November 2009)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Die Bremse ist eingebaut (VR, HR kommt wohl erst morgen an) und hat leider noch viel Leerweg, das DOT kommt erst mit der HR-Bremse.


 
Meine "The One" hat leider hinten auch sehr viel Leerweg. Die Belageinstellschraube/hebel ist schon am Anschlag. 

Was kann man dann noch machen? Mehr Bremsflüssigkeit? Was brauch ich dafür? Hab noch nie an meiner Bremse entlüftet oder so Sachen


----------



## Deleted138492 (2. November 2009)

Da hilft es, die Beläge rauszunehmen und etwas zu pumpen, damit die Kolben etwas weiter rausstehen. Die Belagnachrückfunktion funktioniert eh nicht richtig und die beschriebene Methode macht das Gleiche.


----------



## Nachor (2. November 2009)

gibt eigentlich eine Gesamtwerk aller bisher gesammelten Werte zur Dämpfer und Gabeleinstellung ?? Wenn ja , wo?

danke

Apropos ISG: bei mir waren keine Schrauben drin, bekomme aber welche nachgesendet ? Wie geht den die Kurbel ab und raus ??


----------



## tgindia (2. November 2009)

Nachor schrieb:


> gibt eigentlich eine Gesamtwerk aller bisher gesammelten Werte zur Dämpfer und Gabeleinstellung ?? Wenn ja , wo?
> 
> danke
> 
> Apropos ISG: bei mir waren keine Schrauben drin, bekomme aber welche nachgesendet ? Wie geht den die Kurbel ab und raus ??



Die bin ich grad am sammeln - und wenn Du Deine noch in die Vorlage eingibst wird sie wieder ein wenig interessanter! Die Excel-Datei kann bei mir per PN angefordert werden bzw. wird wenn sie ein wenig größer ist hier zum download angeboten.

Beispielvorlage:
Benutzername: cyclo-dude
Modell: Jimbo
Version: 4
Rahmengröße: XL
Größe(cm): 198
Gewicht(kg): ca. 100kg
Schrittlänge: 96
Federgabelmodell: Rock Shox Lyrik 2Step
Druck (Bar/PSI): 6.5
SAG (%): ca. 25
Dämpfermodell: Fox RP23
Druck (Bar): 18
SAG (%): ca. 30


----------



## Deleted138492 (2. November 2009)

Zum ISCG: Schrauben gibts beim Metallwarenhändler für ein paar Pfennige. M6x25 ist das Maß. Kürzer gibts die nicht, das heisst du musst die Schrauben absägen damit sie reinpassen.

Um die Kurbel abzumontieren, musst du nur auf der linken Seite mit einem 10er Inbus den Kurbelarm abschrauben, leicht mit einem Gummihammer aufs Lager kloppen und dann kannst du den rechten Kurbelarm samt Lager rausziehen.


----------



## Deleted138492 (3. November 2009)

*So, großes Problem!!!*

Weiss jemand, wie ich die Bremsleitung anständig durch die Zugführung ziehen kann? An beiden Enden der Führung ist ein Knubbel, der das normale Durchschieben der Leitung unmöglich macht. Ich habe auch schon probiert, ein Stahlseil durchzupfriemeln und es dann an die Leitung zu kleben, um diese dann lockerleicht durchziehen zu können. Durch diese verf1ckte Erhebung am Ende kommt das leider auch nicht durch! Hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich das bewerkstelligen könnte? Rose habe ich schon gefragt, aber die lassen sich mit der Antwort Zeit...

Und ich wollte diese Woche so viel fahren .


----------



## herkulars (3. November 2009)

Nur so zum Verständnis:

Du hast den Bremshebel am Lenker befestigt, die Leitung am Steueurrohr in den Rahmen geschoben und bekommst ihn hinten nicht mehr raus, richtig?

Was denn bitte für ein Knubbel? Meinst Du diese Plastik-Einsätze, die in der Bohrung im Rahmen sitzen? Die sollten sich doch einfach rausziehen lassen.


----------



## Deleted138492 (3. November 2009)

Nein, umgekehrt: ich habe die Leitung am Hebel gelöst (anders gehts nicht, am Sattel kann man sie nicht ohne Weiteres abmontieren) und schiebe sie von hinten nach vorne durch.

Der Plastikeinsatz ist schon draußen. Knubbel ist vielleicht das falsche Wort für das, was ich meine. Die Zugführung ist nicht durchgehend. Wenn sie auf das Steuerrohr trifft, hängt die Leitung frei und man muss sie irgendwie in das Loch vorne schieben. Rose hat mittlerweile geraten, zu einem festen Draht zu greifen, was ich jetzt auch probieren werde.


----------



## trigger666 (3. November 2009)

Hi Leute,

mein Uncle Jimbo 2 wurde heute geliefert. Habe es eben ausgepackt. Ist ja der Hammer!!!

Wird morgen erstmal eingestellt und ordentlich Probe gefahren. Da frei. 

Ich kann nur sagen von der Bestellung bis zur Auslieferung absolut top!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ka1saa (3. November 2009)

trigger666 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> mein Uncle Jimbo 2 wurde heute geliefert. Habe es eben ausgepackt. Ist ja der Hammer!!!
> 
> ...


hehe glückwunsch und viel spaß ! am sonntag ist hoffentlich auch bei mir gutes wetter ...


----------



## Bueck (3. November 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> In meiner Gallerie sind ein paar Bilder von meiner Kefü drin. An den Schaubenköpfen kannst ja ganz gut sehen wie die ISCG am Rahmen vershweißt ist.
> 
> Sonst musst nochmal genau sagen was du als Bild brauchst, dann schleiche ich nochmal raus



Hallo zusammen - wenn wir schon beim Thema KeFü sind:

Kann mir einer das genaue Maß vom Lochkreisdurchmesser der ISCG am Jimbo nennen?

Sind die drei M6 Gewinde gleichmäßig auf 120° Grad aufgeteilt?

Ich möchte mir selbst einen Kunstoffring (GFK30%) drehen mit Fase damit die Kette falls sie abfliegt gleich wieder aufs kl. Blatt rutscht ... hab aber keinen Bock die Kurbel zu zerlegen - zumindest jetzt weil ich noch fahre.

Und zur KeFü: Liteville hat einen neuen Kettenspanner bzw. ein einzelnes Rizel hinter der Kurbel an der Strebe wie ein Schanier nach unten - das die Bewegungen vom gr. aufs kl. Blatt mit macht ... funzt super - wiegt nix. 
leicht zum selber herstellen (falls Metallbetrieb vorhanden )
Danke schon mal für das Maß vom Lochkreis ... irgendjemand hat bestimmt grad eine Kurbel abmontiert 
Bück


----------



## [email protected] (3. November 2009)

Bueck schrieb:


> Danke schon mal für das Maß vom Lochkreis ... irgendjemand hat bestimmt grad eine Kurbel abmontiert
> Bück



Da es ja ein Standart ist muss es bei allen ISCG 05 gleich sein, somit sollte dies helfen 







Rechts ist ISCG 05


----------



## Nachor (3. November 2009)

Zum Thema Kefü 3 Fach,

passt dieses Teil beim Jimbo ?? Ist zwar keine Kefü aber schütz das "Grosse" und verhindert wohl auch das verklemmen der Kette zwischen "Kleinem " und Rahmen.

http://www.mrpbike.com/product.php?section=product&item=xcg


----------



## Deleted138492 (3. November 2009)

Wenn du es dir zurechtschneidest, dann passt es. Der Hinterbau ist ja etwas im Weg, so dass du an der linken Seite rumfeilen musst.


----------



## Nachor (4. November 2009)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Wenn du es dir zurechtschneidest, dann passt es. Der Hinterbau ist ja etwas im Weg, so dass du an der linken Seite rumfeilen musst.



Verstehe ich jetzt nicht ( ist ja schon dunkel und war nen langer Arbeitstag).
Wenn ich mir das Bild da so ansehe wo kommt da der Hinterbau in die Quere ?

Mach doch bitte mal den Erklärbär  

danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (4. November 2009)

Hier auf den Fotos kann mans gut erkennen.

btw: Nun habe ich die Bremse hier liegen, geöffnet und nicht eingebaut, dazu die Schwinge abmontiert. Beides kriege ich nicht wieder dran, ich muss wohl das Rad einschicken  Die Bremsleitung durch die Zugführung zu zwängen ist praktisch unmöglich. Wenn ich vorne einen Draht durchschiebe, bleibt er an der Rahmenaufnahme der Wippe hängen und lässt sich ums Verrecken nicht weiterbewegen. Umgekehrt gehts auch nicht, da ich die Leitung nicht ins dafür vorgesehene Loch im Steuerrohr bugsieren kann. Ich hatte den Bolzen der Schwinge rausgenommen und nun kriege ich die beiden Unterlegscheiben nicht anständig in Position gerückt, um ebenjenen Bolzen wieder einsetzen zu können.

Nie wieder ein Rad mit integrierter Zugführung, auch wenns schick aussieht...


----------



## -MIK- (4. November 2009)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Nie wieder ein Rad mit integrierter Zugführung, auch wenns schick aussieht...



LOL, Du und Deine "Nie wieder" Parolen.  Die Jungs bei Rose bauen x von den Rose Bikes am Tag zusammen und bekommen dass doch auch hin. Wahrscheinlich ist es nur eine Übungssache. Geh doch mit dem Bock zum lokalen Bikehändler, leg dem das Geld aufn Tisch, was er haben will, leg nen Zehner drauf und guck Dir an wie der das macht.... 

@Nachor: Hilf mir noch mal, 3-fach oder 2-fach KeFü?


----------



## funbiker9 (4. November 2009)

Weiß jemand ob und wie die Hammerschmidt auf dem Jimbo funktioniert?


----------



## trigger666 (4. November 2009)

Hier meine Daten:

Benutzername: trigger666
Modell: Jimbo
Version: 2
Rahmengröße: L
Größe(cm): 182
Gewicht(kg): 82kg
Schrittlänge: 84
Federgabelmodell: Rock Shox Lyrik U Turn
Druck (Bar/PSI): entfällt
SAG (%): ca. 20
Dämpfermodell: Fox RP23
Druck (Bar): 13,5
SAG (%): ca. 30


----------



## funbiker9 (4. November 2009)

@trigger666

und zufrieden mit größe L & dem Bike


----------



## trigger666 (4. November 2009)

@funbiker9

Ich bin auf jeden Fall mit "L" zufrieden. Kleiner dürfte es nicht sein. Habe das Bike mit 70er Vorbau bestellt. So kann ich immer noch die Sitzposition durch
einen kürzen Vorbau optimieren.

Das Bike absolut einwandfrei der Burner.

Was sehr fett ist, sind die 2,5er Muddy Mary in der Freeride Version.

Nachher geht es ins Gelände. Werde dann berichten.


----------



## funbiker9 (4. November 2009)

Wie rollen die MM auf dem Jimbo. Ich hab die Dinger nur auf meinen DH Bikes drauf.
Grip hast du natürlich damit mehr als genug.


----------



## tgindia (4. November 2009)

trigger666 schrieb:


> Hier meine Daten:
> 
> Benutzername: trigger666
> Modell: Jimbo
> ...


 
Hi trigger666,
weshalb entfällt die Druckangabe bei der Lyrik? Ist doch wichtig bei wieviel Druck Du den genannte Sag erreichtst!!!


----------



## cyclo-dude (4. November 2009)

weil das 2er modell die stahlfeder lyrik hat 
also wäre höchstens wie federhärte interissant *knick-knack*


----------



## [email protected] (4. November 2009)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> WeiÃ jemand ob und wie die Hammerschmidt auf dem Jimbo funktioniert?



Einfach "Out of the Box" kannst du die Hammerschmidt nicht montieren. Die GrÃ¼nde sind die selben, weshalb man auch die KefÃ¼ berabeiten muss.

Bei der HS muÃt du einen Teil der RÃ¼ckplatte abfrÃ¤sen lassen, dann lÃ¤Ãt sie sich montieren. Das ganze sollte beim Metallbauer auch nicht mehr als 40-50â¬ kosten bzw. evtl. macht es dir auch jemand fÃ¼r eine Spende in die Kaffeekasse nach Feierabend.

Wobei ich im Moment eher auf eine HS2 warten wÃ¼rde, der untere Ausgang des Schaltzuges ist dort wirklich unglÃ¼cklich angebracht und hat sich ja bei einigen schon verabschiedet. Denke SRAM wird da bald was nachlegen.

Oder evtl. Die B-Boxx in ErwÃ¤gung ziehen, wobei die preislich bestimmt deutlich Ã¼ber der HS liegen wird.

@MÃ¼s Lee
Steck die Leitung von hinten durch bis sie vorne am Steuerrohr angekommen ist. Nun den Draht, von vorne durch das Steuerrohr, in die Leitung stecken und sie damit vorne durchs Loch fÃ¼hren.
Die Jungs von Rose brauchen gute Nerven  Wenn du dir das ganze nochmal in Ruhe anschaust klappt es auch mit der Schwinge. Evtl. noch von jemandem helfen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (4. November 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Einfach "Out of the Box" kannst du die Hammerschmidt nicht montieren. Die Gründe sind die selben, weshalb man auch die Kefü berabeiten muss.
> 
> Bei der HS mußt du einen Teil der Rückplatte abfräsen lassen, dann läßt sie sich montieren. Das ganze sollte beim Metallbauer auch nicht mehr als 40-50 kosten bzw. evtl. macht es dir auch jemand für eine Spende in die Kaffeekasse nach Feierabend.
> 
> ...



Danke für die Info. Bin nämlich am überlegen ob ich überhaupt 3 Kettenblätter brauche. Ein Bushgard wäre mir fast lieber. Das große Zahnrädchen vorne kommt dem Boden doch recht nah.


----------



## Deleted138492 (4. November 2009)

Ich glaub ich mach euch mal ein Foto, so einfach ist das nämlich nicht von wegen Draht in die Leitung stecken. Die Leitung ist leider krumm, was sich auch nicht begradigen lässt (haha, Wortspiel). Es gibt auch keine "echten" Führungen, die Leitungen fliegen frei und lustig im Oberrohr herum, weshalb es auch unmöglich ist, die Leitung einfach so von hinten nach vorne durchzuschieben. Ich werde heute wieder den ganzen Tag versuchen, diese verdammte Leitung reinzuquetschen und werde mal Magnete zu Hand nehmen, vielleicht klappts ja .

@MIK: Du kannst dich auch gerne daran versuchen. Ich werde dich bis hierhin fluchen hören können...

@funbiker: Ein drittes KB brauchts meiner Meinung nach nicht. Mit nur 2 KB hat man ein gutes Stück Bodenfreiheit gewonnen und das macht sich häufig bemerkbar.


----------



## clk2106 (4. November 2009)

tgindia schrieb:


> Hi trigger666,
> weshalb entfällt die Druckangabe bei der Lyrik? Ist doch wichtig bei wieviel Druck Du den genannte Sag erreichtst!!!



ist das nicht eine stahlfedergabel??


----------



## herkulars (4. November 2009)

> so einfach ist das nämlich nicht von wegen Draht in die Leitung stecken


Hast Du schon versucht einen langen Draht von vorne bis hinten durchzuführen, die Leitung hinten am Draht zu befestigen und dann nach vorne durchzuziehen? Wenn's mit ziehen alleine nicht reicht, gleichzeitig von hinten schieben und vorne nur leicht ziehen, um die Leitung zu führen.


----------



## Deleted138492 (4. November 2009)

Das Problem ist ja, dass der Draht nur dann durchgehen kann (!!!), wenn das Lager der Wippe draußen ist. Das behindert eine leichte Zugverlegung, denn es ist im Weg . Ohne das Teil wärs ganz einfach gewesen, aber ich habs auch so hingekriegt. Ich habe die Leitung von hinten nach vorne durchgeschoben und anstatt sie durch das dafür vorgesehene Loch zu zwängen, habe ich sie durch das Loch, das das Oberrohr mit dem Steuerrohr verbindet, gelegt. Nun reibt sie zwar am Gabelschaft, aber wofür gibts Panzertape und Fett. Wenn ihr mal die Gabel rausnehmt, werdet ihr sehen dass das Ganze gar nicht so einfach ist. Dafür an dieser Stelle mal Respekt an die Jungs von Rose .

btw: Die Wippe kommt morgen dran, dafür habe ich jetzt keinen Bock mehr.


----------



## Nachor (4. November 2009)

-MIK- schrieb:


> LOL, Du und Deine "Nie wieder" Parolen.  Die Jungs bei Rose bauen x von den Rose Bikes am Tag zusammen und bekommen dass doch auch hin. Wahrscheinlich ist es nur eine Übungssache. Geh doch mit dem Bock zum lokalen Bikehändler, leg dem das Geld aufn Tisch, was er haben will, leg nen Zehner drauf und guck Dir an wie der das macht....
> 
> @Nachor: Hilf mir noch mal, 3-fach oder 2-fach KeFü?



Ursprünlich dreifach. Aber mittlterweile tendiere ich doch zur zweifach. Also das mittlere Ritzel weg, dafür nen 38 oder 47er + Kefü und Bashguard.Hat einer nen link zu nem optischen passeenden "Paket". Und vorallem welches Lochmass muss ich nehmen. Bei Chainreaction hab ich noch nix gefunden...


----------



## Deleted138492 (4. November 2009)

Meinst du nicht eher großes Ritzel weg oder willst du RR-Übersetzung mit dem 47er fahren?

Der Lochkreis beträgt 104mm und alle gängigen BGs mit 4-Lochaufnahme haben diese Maße. Eins der neuen Canyon Torque hat einen BG, der sehr gut zur FSA passen würde, aber es steht nicht dabei welcher es ist und ich habe jetzt auch keine Lust zu suchen denn das Internet ist saulahm .


----------



## -MIK- (4. November 2009)

@Müs Lee: Hab ja nicht gesagt dass ich es kann...  Aber wenn ich vom zuhören her überlege, würde ich, bevor ich die Bremsleitung herausziehe, Bremshebel und Sattel abmontieren, einen Draht durch die Leitung führen und dann die Leitung herausziehen. In die neue Leitung würde ich den Draht einführen und dann diesen als Führung nutzen. Soweit in der Theorie. Da ich das Ganze noch nieee auseinander hatte, weiß ich nicht ob das überhaupt machbar ist. FAkt ist für mich nur, die Rose Jungs montieren die Teile auf Zeit. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die für einen Bock 4 Stunden an den Leitungen fummeln.

@KeFü Topic:

Ich habe mir auch schon überlegt auf 2-fach umzurüsten, um es mit der KeFü einfacher zu gestalten. Da der Uncle für mich aber immer noch ein Tourenbike ist, machen 3 Blätter Sinn. Aus dem Grund habe ich eine für mich eine Lösung gefunden:

G-Junkies Dreist:

Klick
und
Klick

Wie ihr seht, gibt es eine 3-fach KeFü mit Bashguard. Das Problem ist nur, dass dieses KeFü für die Klemmung am Tretlager konzipiert ist. Alle die kein BB30 verbaut haben, könnten gewonnen haben, wenn die Lagerschalen weit genug raus gucken, geht die KeFü auch an der Schwinge vorbei.

Wir BB30 User müssen das gute Stück erst auf BB30 und ISCG 05 umbauen. D.h. Das Loch muss auf 46mm Durchmesser geöffnet werden und es müssen die drei Schraubpunkte für die Schrauben eingefügt werden. Vermutlich wir die KeFü später kein loch mehr haben sondern wie ein paar Seiten vorher bereits gesehen, ein Halbmond sein.

Dann das Ganze mit dem Baschguard angebracht und fertig ist die KeFü für unser BB30 Onkelchen.

Mangels Masse konnte ich die KeFü bis heute noch nicht bestellen, sobald das aber geht, mach ich Fotos und ihr sehts.


----------



## jk1 (4. November 2009)

Hallo Jimbo Fahrer!

Heute ist mein Jimbo 6 endlich angekommen.
Also erstmal dickes Lob an Rose, ich habe das Bike am 23.10.09 bestellt, und heute, am 4.11.09 ist es angekommen

Aber ich habe noch eine Frage an die Fox-Gabel Fahrer:
Habe mir noch extra die Fox Gabelpumpe gekauft, habe aber keine Ahnung wie ich an das Ventil der Gabel komme.
Laut Bedienungsanleitung müsste man ja in der Mitte von dem Linken Drehknopf eine Ventilkappe abschrauben können.
Da ist zwar sowas wie ne Ventilkappe, sieht aber völlig anderst als auf den Bildern aus, und es scheint auch ziemlich fest zu sein

Wie kriege ich dass ding ab? (Oder ist es überhaupt der richtige Knopf/Deckel, siehe Bild)

Wäre schön wenn mir jemand helfen könnte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nachor (4. November 2009)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Meinst du nicht eher großes Ritzel weg oder willst du RR-Übersetzung mit dem 47er fahren?
> 
> Der Lochkreis beträgt 104mm und alle gängigen BGs mit 4-Lochaufnahme haben diese Maße. Eins der neuen Canyon Torque hat einen BG, der sehr gut zur FSA passen würde, aber es steht nicht dabei welcher es ist und ich habe jetzt auch keine Lust zu suchen denn das Internet ist saulahm .



OK, das grosse 44 fliegt doch eh weg, da kommt ja dann der Ring hin, Das mittlere würde dann halt getauscht.


----------



## cyclo-dude (4. November 2009)

@Jk1
hab keine fox aber bei meiner lyrik ist das ventil UNTEN an den rohren und nicht oben, haste da schonmal geguckt?


----------



## clk2106 (4. November 2009)

jk1 schrieb:


> Aber ich habe noch eine Frage an die Fox-Gabel Fahrer:
> Habe mir noch extra die Fox Gabelpumpe gekauft, habe aber keine Ahnung wie ich an das Ventil der Gabel komme.
> Laut Bedienungsanleitung müsste man ja in der Mitte von dem Linken Drehknopf eine Ventilkappe abschrauben können.
> Da ist zwar sowas wie ne Ventilkappe, sieht aber völlig anderst als auf den Bildern aus, und es scheint auch ziemlich fest zu sein
> ...



senk die gabel mal auf 100 mm ab, dann geht der kopf weiter rein und der ventilkopf wird schöner erreichbar!! 

die lage stimmt für die befüllung der gabel


----------



## jk1 (4. November 2009)

clk2106 schrieb:


> senk die gabel mal auf 100 mm ab, dann geht der kopf weiter rein und der ventilkopf wird schöner erreichbar!!
> 
> die lage stimmt für die befüllung der gabel




ahh, jetzt gehts 
vielen dank


----------



## Bueck (4. November 2009)

schnickundschnackamjimbo 

Hab mir einen Teflon-Dreckabstreifer in die Sattelklemme gebaut (selbst hergestellt).

Zusätzlich noch eine Verdrehsicherung (Madenschraube M4 - mit Zapfen 3,5mm) damit die Schelle an Ort und Stelle bleibt.
Hoffe so das Dreckproblem beim Einschieben von der Sattelstüzte ins Sattelrohr gelöst oder gemindert zu haben... 

Danke noch an [email protected] für die Zeichnung der ICSG5.


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (4. November 2009)

@Bueck
schaut ja gut aus 

Wie hast du dir den Dichtungsring gezaubert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (4. November 2009)

@MIK: Hätte ich gewusst was mich erwartet, hätte ich auf jeden Fall auch deine Methode angewandt .

Zum Thema Kefü: Gibt es überhaupt eine, die auf Anhieb ans Jimbo passt? Welche 2-fach Kefü lässt sich bedenkenlos zurechtstutzen?


----------



## Nachor (4. November 2009)

wie wäre es mit dieser

http://www.blackspire.com/qs/product/83/5947/320894/0/0

http://www.blackspire.com/qs/product/83/5947/293179/0/0

?


----------



## Deleted138492 (4. November 2009)

Ui, das erste Modell ist ja sehr interessant! Gleich mal unter Lesezeichen speichern . Danke für den Link .

Hmmm, da steht BB. Ist das für BB30 oder heisst das nur, dass sie mit dem Lager befestigt wird? Kennt einer die Mindestmaße für das Loch von BB30 Kefüs?

Wer einen passenden BG zur Afterburner sucht, muss rausfinden welcher auf dem Canyon Torque 9.0 Vertride montiert ist. So sieht er aus:






Meiner Meinung nach würde er sich sehr gut an der FSA machen.


----------



## [email protected] (4. November 2009)

Nun tippe ich nochmal ,da man sich ja nicht selber zitieren soll, beim nächsten mal werd ichs aber tun, da alles schon weiter vorne steht.

Es passt ohne Bearbeitung keine Kefü die einen umlaufenden Rand hat... somit passen auch die beiden NC-17 nicht ohne Nacharbeit. Auch wird es problematisch falls das Material der Kefü zu dick ist dann stoßen die Schrauben der ISCG gegen das kleine Kettenblatt.

Schaut euch einfach die Bilder in meiner Gallerie nochmal an. Damit sollte alles geklärt sein.

Ich kann natürlich nur für meinen Rahmen in Größe S sprechen, aber ich denke die Schwingenlagerung wird bei allen gleich sein. 

Wenn man wirklich über 2-fach nachdenkt und das Bike schon mit der 3-fach FSA Afterburner zuhause stehen hat, würde ich die Kurbel verkaufen und die FSA Gravity Light kaufen. Diese gibt es auch als BB30 Variante.
Denke bei der Afterburner würde es schwierig werden einen optisch passenden Bashguard zu finden.

Der Bash auf Müs Lees Bild ist eine Anfertigung für Canyon, wurde in einem der Messevideos glaube ich angesprochen.


----------



## -MIK- (5. November 2009)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> @MIK: Hätte ich gewusst was mich erwartet, hätte ich auf jeden Fall auch deine Methode angewandt .



Im Nachhinein ist man immer schlauer und eigentlich müssten wir Dir ja dankbar sein. Dank Deiner Odyssee sind wir jetzt schlauer. 



Bueck schrieb:


> schnickundschnackamjimbo
> 
> Hab mir einen Teflon-Dreckabstreifer in die Sattelklemme gebaut (selbst hergestellt).
> 
> ...



Oooh, auch haben will, wie hast Du den Abstreifer gemacht?

@KeFü und Bashguard Topic:

Nun, mir persönlich ist es eher egal, ob der Bashguard farblich zum Afterburner passt oder nicht, das muss funktionieren. Wenn man aber wirklich darauf achten möchte, kann man auch den Bashguard einfach Hochglanz polieren (Setzt nen Alubashguard voraus) und anschließend versiegeln lassen. Finde aber der Guard von den Junkies farblich akzeptabel.

Und wie gesagt, ich bin überzeugt, dass die Dreist nach entsprechender Bearbeitung klappen wird.

Bei der zuvor geposteten Stinger KeFü ist sogar noch die E-Typeaufnahme zu sehen, die kann an den Uncles nicht verwendet werden, da die E-Typaufnahme am Rahmen ist.


----------



## herkulars (5. November 2009)

> Hab mir einen Teflon-Dreckabstreifer in die Sattelklemme gebaut (selbst hergestellt).



Hätte ich auch gern! Wie sieht's aus, machst Du ne Kleinserie?


----------



## Nachor (5. November 2009)

herkulars schrieb:


> Hätte ich auch gern! Wie sieht's aus, machst Du ne Kleinserie?



ebenfalls 

und zur erwähnten Gravity Light: Die hat nur ein 32 Blatt. das wäre dann mir persönlich zu wenig in einer zweier Version


----------



## funbiker9 (5. November 2009)

Mahlzeit Mädels,

Frage:

Ich habe es immer noch nicht geschafft meine Schaltung einzustellen...daher bin ich über meinen Schatten gesprungen und zum Händler um die Ecke ( der weiß was er tut, kenn ich schon länger ). Der meinte, daß die Schaltung sehr gut eingestellt ist und sonst auch alles paßt. Problem könnte sein, daß es schon öfters vorgekommen ist, daß Sramx.7 und SLX Zahnkranz nicht gut miteinander funktionieren. ( Unter Last, ohne Last schaltet die Schaltung sehr gut durch )
Die Gänge rutschen auch hauptsächlich bei mir durch, wenn meine Frau fährt kaum wenn überhaupt.

Habt ihr von der SLX vs. Sramx.7 Problematik auch schon was gehört?


----------



## Deleted138492 (5. November 2009)

Hm, das habe ich noch nie gesehen . Läuft es denn mir einer anderen Kassette besser? Es gibt doch bestimmt ein Srampendant zur SLX-Kassette welche bestimmt nicht die Welt kostet, ich würde es mal mit einer solchen probieren.


----------



## funbiker9 (5. November 2009)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Hm, das habe ich noch nie gesehen . Läuft es denn mir einer anderen Kassette besser? Es gibt doch bestimmt ein Srampendant zur SLX-Kassette welche bestimmt nicht die Welt kostet, ich würde es mal mit einer solchen probieren.



Das habe ich mir auch schon überlegt. Eine andere Kasette ausprobieren, wenns besser ist , wenn nicht .

Na ja mal schauen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nachor (5. November 2009)

-MIK- schrieb:


> @Müs Lee: Hab ja nicht gesagt dass ich es kann...  Aber wenn ich vom zuhören her überlege, würde ich, bevor ich die Bremsleitung herausziehe, Bremshebel und Sattel abmontieren, einen Draht durch die Leitung führen und dann die Leitung herausziehen. In die neue Leitung würde ich den Draht einführen und dann diesen als Führung nutzen. Soweit in der Theorie. Da ich das Ganze noch nieee auseinander hatte, weiß ich nicht ob das überhaupt machbar ist. FAkt ist für mich nur, die Rose Jungs montieren die Teile auf Zeit. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die für einen Bock 4 Stunden an den Leitungen fummeln.
> 
> @KeFü Topic:
> 
> ...



Hast  du das Teil mitlerweile da ?? Die Maße der Grundplatte würde mich mal interressieren. Evtl habe ich da jemand der dies Platte als ISG 05 fräsen/lasern könnte
(Hab die Dreist heute zufällig in der Hand gehabt! 129 beim lokalen Dealer!)


----------



## Deleted138492 (5. November 2009)

So, endlich ist das Rad fertig:







Leider habe ich das blöde Gefühl, dass etwas Öl auf die Beläge der HR-Bremse gelangt ist, als ich sie entlüftet habe. Ich könnte mir selbst in den Arsch beissen, dass ich keine alten Beläge reingetan habe, bei denen es egal gewesen wäre.


----------



## ka1saa (5. November 2009)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> So, endlich ist das Rad fertig.
> 
> Leider habe ich das blöde Gefühl, dass etwas Öl auf die Beläge der HR-Bremse gelangt ist, als ich sie entlüftet habe. Ich könnte mir selbst in den Arsch beissen, dass ich keine alten Beläge reingetan habe, bei denen es egal gewesen wäre.


schön!

zum belagsthema: entfette sie im zweifelsfall (und die scheibe gleich mit), ums ausbauen von den belägen wirst halt nicht drummrumkommen, wenn sie verölt sind. aber immer gleich neue kaufen ist nicht sinnvoll bzw. nur, wenn man nen goldesel hat...


----------



## Deleted138492 (5. November 2009)

Hm, womit sollte ich die Beläge denn am Besten entölen? Meiner Erfahrung nach ist das Belagmaterial sehr saugfähig und nimmt jegliche Flüssigkeit sofort auf. Wie bekomme ich das Öl denn aus den tieferen Sphären raus? Würde Brennspiritus funktionieren?


----------



## Honigblume (5. November 2009)

Hast nen Bike fÃ¼r mehr als 2000â¬ und mÃ¶chtest jetzt an BremsbelÃ¤gen sparen? Wie du schon sagst, die saugen sich voll (das weisst du doch) mit dem Ãl.

Ich geh jetzt auch wieder, weil ich hab nur nen RedBull und kein Rose Bike


----------



## [email protected] (5. November 2009)

Honigblume schrieb:


> ...
> Ich geh jetzt auch wieder, weil ich hab nur nen RedBull und kein Rose Bike



Na jetzt aber schnell *husch* *husch*


----------



## ka1saa (5. November 2009)

ach du bist auf organisch gewechselt, oder? die gesinterten kann man prima in spiritus/alkohol kochen (zumindest, bevor man sie fast ungefahren wegwirft), natürlich ist dabei der gesunde menschenverstand hinsichtlich des brandschutzes gefragt (nicht in geschlossenen räumen, nur in brandfester umgebung, nicht drüber beugen, bei entflammung deckel drauf etcpp.)... bei den organischen hab ich keine ahnung, da würd ichs gefühlsmäßig eher lassen, aber du hast ja vllt. noch deine "alten", gesinterten, die schon vollgesifft sind. also bevor du wieder nen haufen kohle für nochmal neue ausgibst (ist ja sone sache als schüler...), würd ichs wenigstens probieren, aber: you decide.


----------



## Deleted138492 (5. November 2009)

@ Honigblume: Ich habe nun schon 70 Euro für Beläge ausgegeben, die ich zusammen weniger als 100 Kilometer fahren konnte. Nun reichts mir langsam mit dem Geldausgeben .

@ka1saa: Ich fahre nun mit den beigelegten Sinterbelägen und habe auch noch ein paar verölte Sinterbeläge rumliegen. Soll ich die wirklich in einem Topf mit Spiritus kochen? Das hört sich doch nun sehr ungewöhnlich an .


----------



## ka1saa (5. November 2009)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> @ka1saa: Ich fahre nun mit den beigelegten Sinterbelägen und habe auch noch ein paar verölte Sinterbeläge rumliegen. Soll ich die wirklich in einem Topf mit Spiritus kochen? Das hört sich doch nun sehr ungewöhnlich an .


nja bei den versifften kannst ja nichts mehr kaputt machen . und ich bin chemiker, deswegen ist da meine hemmschwelle etwas erniedrigt *lol*.
wenn dus ausprobieren magst, halt vorsichtig sein, vorher schonmal grob entfetten, vielleicht nicht auf höchster stufe kochen, nicht den ganzen dampf einatmen, dem ganzen etwas zeit geben und die obigen ratschläge beherzigen. danach die entfetteten beläge anrauen, scheiben auch entfetten, einbremsen und hoffentlich wieder spaß mit haben. wenn sie dir je immer noch zu schlecht sind, hast du ein bisschen zeit und ein paar cent für spiritus verloren (und hoffentlich nicht dein haus abgefackelt ), aber eigentlich funzt das.

ach ja, vielleicht nicht grad den besten topf nehmen, es gibt mütter, die sowas nicht mögen xD...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (5. November 2009)

Hmmm, dann muss ich aber warten bis Mutti nicht mehr im Haus ist . Wann weiss ich eigentlich, dass die Beläge "gar" sind? Und warum funktioniert das nicht mit organischen Belägen?


----------



## ka1saa (5. November 2009)

hehe... naja ich würds einfach mal ein weilchen köcheln lassen, 1/4h oder so, bei abartiger verölung mit frischem spiritus nochmal... (kochender spiritus riecht nicht so toll, benebelt und _könnte_ sich bei schlechter abluft und zündquelle entzünden, bevor du muttis küche damit vollbläst).
ich hab noch nie organische beläge gehabt, deswegen kann ichs nicht sagen, wie die dadrauf reagieren, grundsätzlich werden organische materialien von lösungsmitteln angegriffen, können sich besser vollsaugen und sind hitzeempfindlicher, gesinterte materialien haben die probleme nicht.

edit: bevor ichs vergess, natürlich die entfetteten beläge vorsichtig testen, wenn sie nicht bremsen, kein risiko eingehen... sicherheit geht vor.


----------



## Deleted138492 (5. November 2009)

Wir haben zum Glück eine separate Herdplatte, die ich an die Steckdose anschließen kann. Die Terasse muss dann wohl als Experimentierfeld fungieren . Danke für die Tips. Wenn ich die nächsten 2 Tage nichts mehr hier geschrieben habe, bin ich entweder tot oder liege zumindest im Krankenhaus .


----------



## ka1saa (5. November 2009)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Wir haben zum Glück eine separate Herdplatte, die ich an die Steckdose anschließen kann. Die Terasse muss dann wohl als Experimentierfeld fungieren . Danke für die Tips. Wenn ich die nächsten 2 Tage nichts mehr hier geschrieben habe, bin ich entweder tot oder liege zumindest im Krankenhaus .


na hoffentlich wird das nicht der fall sein!

jetzt aber back2topic ...

hab mein jimbo 8 größe L übrigens mal mit ner personenwaage gewogen (inkl. pedale, 385g, flaschenhalter, 38g, fat alberts, klingel und etwas dreck, kp wie schwer). bei 5 messungen ist jeweils was anderes zwischen 14,0 und 14,4kg rausgekommen *lol* (ich stand mit drauf und hab mein gewicht abgezogen), muss ich wohl doch mal ne andere waage auftreiben, um das *noch* genauer rauszufinden...


----------



## trigger666 (5. November 2009)

@funbiker9

Die MM in 2,5 lassen sich super beschleunigen. Bin gestern ne 2 1/2 Std. Tour gefahren. Runter, rauf, runter, gerade, war alles dabei. War danach dreckig, nass und sehr glücklich.

Die Reifen schränken einen bergauf oder auf der geraden kein Stück ein.

Im Vergleich zu meinen Hardtail, burnt der Onkel wie die Hölle. Jetzt bin ich das Limit, nicht mehr das Bike.

@tgindia

Die Stahlfedergabel hat Rose auf mein Gewicht angepaßt. Die Feder arbeitet optimal zwischen 76 und 85kg. Gemäß telefonischer Rückfrage.

Alles andere wird sich in den nächsten Tagen ergeben.


----------



## [email protected] (6. November 2009)

trigger666 schrieb:


> Die MM in 2,5 lassen sich super beschleunigen. Bin gestern ne 2 1/2 Std. Tour gefahren. Runter, rauf, runter, gerade, war alles dabei. War danach dreckig, nass und sehr glücklich.
> 
> Die Reifen schränken einen bergauf oder auf der geraden kein Stück ein.



Ich kann deine Euphorie ja gut verstehen, aber es macht schon einen erheblichen Unterschied ob man mit einem 2.4er NN oder einem 2.5MM den Berg hoch muss.
Ich selber fahre den Michelin Mountain X´trem in 2.5, der sogar etwas besser rollt als der MM und nochmal knapp 150g pro Reifen leichter ist, aber man verbrennt doch deutlich mehr Körner als mit dem NN.
Das muss am Ende jeder selber wissen, mir macht der Onkel auch erst so richtig Spaß nachdem die NN den Michelin gewichen sind.

Wobei der MM 2.5 wirklich ein Top Reifen ist, obwohl ich ihn wenn in 2.35 fahren würde oder den Onza Ibex FR 2.25 testen würde. der ist mit seinen 57mm auch garnicht so schmal und wiegt nur 675g gewogen tendeziell sogar etwas leichter.

Ride on...

P.S Aber gut zu wissen das der 2.5er MM in den Onkel reinpasst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clk2106 (6. November 2009)

so, heut is die kefü gekommen, hab nun auch die selbe wie tune da, muss mal gucken, wann und wie ich das teil dann anpasse und montiere. hoff, dass die iscg bei mir doch richtig angeschweisst wurde und die kefü draufpasst.

thema reifen:
fahr dzt highroller 2,5"
danach kommt aber vorne MM 2,35" und hinten FA 2,4"
sollte sich vom rollverhalten die waage halten und das tubeless endlich meine unzähligen defekte am hinterreifen reduzieren!?!?


----------



## Nachor (6. November 2009)

Reifenwahl ist fast so schwer wie den richtigen Sattel zu finden.
Nachdem ich letztes Jahr 2,5 Highroller gefahren bin , ist auf dem Uncle jetzt vorne eine Highroller 2,35 Super tacky und hinter eine Highroller 2,35 aufgezogen. Bin damit zufrieden und sind wenn aufgezogen so breit wie der 2,4 NN.


----------



## clk2106 (6. November 2009)

is der st nur in 2ply?? der wär ma nämlich zu schwer, rollverhalten auch bescheiden 
und breite? also mein 2,5er is so breit wie der nn in 2,4


----------



## [email protected] (6. November 2009)

clk2106 schrieb:


> so, heut is die kefü gekommen, hab nun auch die selbe wie tune da, muss mal gucken, wann und wie ich das teil dann anpasse und montiere. hoff, dass die iscg bei mir doch richtig angeschweisst wurde und die kefü draufpasst.



Also ich brauchte so ziemlich alles was dabei war... Zum Ausrichten musste ich die 3 Unterlegscheiben an der ISCG Aufnahme als auch die 2 Unterlegscheiben an der Rolle montieren...

Danach sollte alles passen...


----------



## Honigblume (6. November 2009)

Aufs Ergebnis vom Spiritus kochen bin ich gespannt 
Hab auch etliche Paare Beläge hier... dennoch, wenn da irgendwas drauf kommen würde was da nicht drauf gehört, würden die in den Müll kommen, meine Gesundheit ist mir wichtiger.
*nen roten Stier streicheln geht*


----------



## -MIK- (6. November 2009)

Nachor schrieb:


> Hast  du das Teil mitlerweile da ?? Die Maße der Grundplatte würde mich mal interressieren. Evtl habe ich da jemand der dies Platte als ISG 05 fräsen/lasern könnte
> (Hab die Dreist heute zufällig in der Hand gehabt! 129 beim lokalen Dealer!)



Ne noch nicht, die 129 Euro müssen im Moment anders investiert werden.  Aber ich habe die Grundplatte schon nachgebaut, bzw. ein Freund und ich. Im Moment passen wir das Loch gerade aud ISCG 05 an und werden den linken Steg wegfeilen, damit die Platte an die Schwinge passt. Wenn das mal dran ist, gibts auch Fotos.

Wills aber erst dann machen, wenn die Kohle für die KeFü da ist, damit ich die Kurbel nicht fünf mal demontieren muss.


----------



## Deleted138492 (6. November 2009)

Der Tip, um die Beläge zu kochen ist Gold/Geld wert! Ich habe sie 10 Minuten in Brennspritus gekocht, das Zeug dann verdunsten lassen und die Beläge eingebaut. Anfangs quietscht es fürchterlich, wenn man bremst, aber nach einer guten Viertelstunde auf- und abfahren war die Bremskraft voll da! Die Methode ist wirklich sehr zu empfehlen. Morgen versuche ich mich dann an den organischen Belägen .


----------



## ka1saa (6. November 2009)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Der Tip, um die Beläge zu kochen ist Gold/Geld wert! Ich habe sie 10 Minuten in Brennspritus gekocht, das Zeug dann verdunsten lassen und die Beläge eingebaut. Anfangs quietscht es fürchterlich, wenn man bremst, aber nach einer guten Viertelstunde auf- und abfahren war die Bremskraft voll da! Die Methode ist wirklich sehr zu empfehlen. Morgen versuche ich mich dann an den organischen Belägen .


hehe schön . wie gesagt, bei organischen belägen empfehl ich das aus o.g. gründen nicht (weiß auch nicht, wie da die beläge am metall befestigt sind/ob die befestigung leidet), aber hatte eben auch noch nie welche... bevor sie in den müll wandern, kann man sicher noch mit rumspielen, aber da wär ich persönlich dann doch auch vorsichtig.


----------



## Deleted138492 (6. November 2009)

Jo, ich werde sie zur Sicherheit auch nur hinten benutzen, falls das bei organischen Belägen überhaupt funktioniert. Die Befestigung der Trägerplatte sollte sich ja eigentlich nicht von den Sinterbelägen unterscheiden, oder doch?

btw: Ich glaube, ich habe meine Kettenführung gefunden: Die Blackspire Stinger mit ISCG05-Aufnahmen. Kostet 3 mal nix und man kann munter dran rumsägen, um sie ans Jimbo montieren zu können. Ich dachte, die gibts nur mit E-Typeaufnahme, weswegen sie weggefallen wäre.


----------



## Nachor (6. November 2009)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Ne noch nicht, die 129 Euro müssen im Moment anders investiert werden.  Aber ich habe die Grundplatte schon nachgebaut, bzw. ein Freund und ich. Im Moment passen wir das Loch gerade aud ISCG 05 an und werden den linken Steg wegfeilen, damit die Platte an die Schwinge passt. Wenn das mal dran ist, gibts auch Fotos.
> 
> Wills aber erst dann machen, wenn die Kohle für die KeFü da ist, damit ich die Kurbel nicht fünf mal demontieren muss.



Also das mit der Grundplatte wäre schon interessant, denn das ist ja das Teil das nicht passt. Ich wüsste da jemanden wo man das auch in kleinserie fräsen/lasern lassen könnte. Alle anderen Teile bekommt man ja als Ersatzteile. Hast du da ne Zeichnung oder Maße ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (6. November 2009)

So, ich wollte nun nochmal abschließend einen Beitrag bezüglich meines Reklamationsproblems mit Rose schreiben.

Anscheinen hat nur ein "Startimpuls" gefehlt 

Jetzt ist alles so wie meine Freundin es sich vorgestellt hat und die Jungs von Rose haben sich wirklich angestrengt das Problem so schnell wie möglich zu lösen.

Die scharze 2009er Recon wurde gegen das weiße 2010er Modell ausgetausch und als kleinen Bonus gab es noch die Variante mit Remote für den Motion Control.

Etwas ausgebremst davon das Rock Shox den Montagestandart an der Recon von 2009 zu 2010 geändert hat, musste noch ein Postmount Adapter nachgeliefert werden, welcher heute auch gekommen ist.

Jetzt hat wirklich alles super geklappt, dafür nochmals Danke an Herrn Strauss und Herrn Prahl.


----------



## -MIK- (6. November 2009)

@Nachor:

Maße kann ich Dir nicht geben, hab von der Homepage die Zeichnung genommen, meinem Freund gesendet und der hat CAD in World gemacht. Heißt, er hat die Zeichnung so lange auf dem Kopierer vergrößert, dass der Radius von dem Loch stimmte. Das Ganze auf einen Alustreifen geklebt und ausgeschnitten. Sieht dann so aus:







An der linken Seite siehst Du ein Stück Alu, was nicht von Papier beklebt ist. Das haben wir dazu gedichtet, weil wir dachten, wir müssen der Platte mehr Futter geben, damit das größere Loch für die ISCG 05 auch gehalten wird.

Aufgrund der Infos aus dem Thread hier, wissen wir ja nun, dass an der KeFü die linke Seite abgefeilt werden muss. Dies beschreibt die schwarze Linie.

So sieht die Grundplatte aus, wenn die linke Seite abgefeilt und das Loch auf ISCG 05 geweitet wurde:





Die Löcher Markierungen für die Schraubpunkte sind gemäß der Schraubpunkte der ISCG 05, hab ich von einem der Jungs von J-Junkies bekommen. An der Stelle ein fettes Danke schön nochmal. BTW.: Die Jungs sind gerade dabei, die Dreist auf ISCG 05 zu adaptieren. Dauert aber leider noch, biss dass die fertig ist.

So sieht das Ganze dann aus, mit der 2. Bohrung für die Vorbereitung der Langlöcher. Sind leider aufgrund einer fehlenden Standbohre ungenau geworden aber ist ja eh nur n Prototyp.






An der rechten Seite kann man schon sehen, wie eng da wirklich konstruiert werden muss. Wenn die Langlöcher eingesetzt werden, ist an der rechten Seite sehr wenig Futter. Hab jetzt nicht im Kopf aus welchem Material und in welcher Dicke die orig. Grundplatte ist. Mein Plan ist es ja, diese zu nehmen und entsprechen umzufeilen. Sollte das nicht gehen, aufgrund der Dicke, würde ich sie umfeilen und als Muster nehmen, um eine dickere Version zu bauen. Hier stellt sich wieder die Frage, wie dick die Platte sein darf, damit sie an den Uncle montiert werden kann.

Wuff, wasn Akt... 

@[email protected]: Herr Prahl ist ein Engel, genau wie Herr Schmitz vom Service in der Biketown. Die Jungs haben mir echt immer super geholfen....


----------



## Nachor (6. November 2009)

Zur Dicke des Materials würde ich vermuten das man sich an dieser "Stufe" am BB30 Tretlager des Uncles orientiert. Ich denke das dieser etwas "abgesetzte" Bereich für die Kefü mit ISCG05 vorgesehen ist.


----------



## -MIK- (7. November 2009)

Jaein, dicker darf es schon sein, muss es vermutlich auch, wenn ich das Langloch auf 4 Uhr sehe. Mal abwarten, hab dem Kollegen von J-Junkies meinen Entwurf mal zugesendet, vielleicht bekomm ich da ja ne Einschätzung von ihm.


----------



## Deleted138492 (7. November 2009)

Kontrolliert besser mal eure Schaltzüge, denn bei mir ist er im Bereich es Sitzrohrs auf dem besten Wege, durchzuscheuern. Es ist bereits ein guter halber Millimeter Material abgetragen und man spürt eine deutliche Kuhle, wenn man mit dem Finger drüberfährt. Am Zugausgang über dem Dämpfer ist es das gleiche Spiel. Das Panzertape muss mal wieder her!


----------



## clk2106 (7. November 2009)

so nebenbei, ich glaube, dass auch der rp23 eingefahren werden muss...
hab nun den druck auf 14 bar erhöht und nutz trotzdem nahezu den gesamten federweg..


----------



## Bueck (7. November 2009)

Lose Muttern ... Jimbo = Harley ???   
langsam glaub ich´s jetzt aber ... hab ich da ne Harley ohne Motor bekommen???
Man hört dann und wann von sich lösenden Maxxle Achsen hinten ... 
und heut merkte ich das sich die 36ger Mutter am BB30 losgedreht hat ... und dann noch eine sehr lose Mutter am Lager der Hinterfelge (Mavic Crossline) ... Da hat Mavic ja so einen Plastikschlüssel ins Rose-Täschle beigelegt ... komisch komisch ... warum ist das alles so ein "Glump"...?

Was am Rande... vom Lande:
Hatte ich heut noch eine Begegnung der "besonderen Art" ...
ein schöner Trail im Allgäu --- zisch um´s Eck und Zack... da stand er schon ... mitten im Weg mit Raupenschuppkarre (motorisiert) ... auf dem Kopf nen grünen "Nebelspalter" ... in der Hand ne Axt ... älteren Alters ... vom Wegeamt ... sein erster Spruch:" Da sind se wieder ... mine Freund - des isscht VERBOOOOTEN !!! ANZEIGEN sott ba Uib alle ... Fahra bloß auf Weag mit mehr als 1 Meter breite ... Was des immer Koscht ... dia Weag richta ... ze´fix ze´fix... 
Zitat von uns: "Mir bremsed ja gar it ... waaaaas .... Weag mit 1 Meter ... wieasooooo??? ... Zitat ende mit: des Problem mit deam löst sich sowieso bald "biologisch" 
Ahhh... herrlich diese Ewig-Motzer mit Spitzhut und Strickkittel ... 
Aber wenn 5 Km im Wald a Baum umfällt wird sofort a neuer Forstweg da hin gebaut ... natürlich für MTB gesperrt ... was des koschtet ... ze´fix ze´fix... 
sooo .... das tat gut


----------



## Deleted138492 (7. November 2009)

@clk: Nö, so ist der RP23 nun mal . Gibt lockerflockig seinen gesamten Federweg her, sei es am Bordstein oder beim kleinsten Hüpferle. Durschrauschen nennt man das und lässt sich durch einen anständigen Dämpfer beheben.


----------



## [email protected] (8. November 2009)

Langsam mag ich es nicht mehr hören...

Dann bau endlich irgendwas mit Stahlfeder ein... Vivid, DHX, SToy, Double Barrel... egal Hauptsache schön schwer... 

Der RP23 funtioniert wunderbar... er ist DER Dämpfer für das Rad. Das PP macht in diesem Bike wirklich Sinn. Und die merkliche Progression am Ende passt super zu dem Bike...

Ansonsten... Schön nen Vivid rein mit Stahlfeder, 2,5er 2pl Maxxis Minion DH drauf, Talas raus Totem Coil rein... fahren fahren fahren ... merken das der Rahmen falsch ist... passt garnicht zu den neuen Komponenten.. Rahmen tauschen.... JETZT ist das "Jimbo" das richtige Bike...

Bitte nicht zu ernst nehmen, wollte das nur mal etwas überzeichnen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nachor (8. November 2009)

Bueck schrieb:


> Lose Muttern ... Jimbo = Harley ???
> langsam glaub ich´s jetzt aber ... hab ich da ne Harley ohne Motor bekommen???
> Man hört dann und wann von sich lösenden Maxxle Achsen hinten ...
> und heut merkte ich das sich die 36ger Mutter am BB30 losgedreht hat ... und dann noch eine sehr lose Mutter am Lager der Hinterfelge (Mavic Crossline) ... Da hat Mavic ja so einen Plastikschlüssel ins Rose-Täschle beigelegt ... komisch komisch ... warum ist das alles so ein "Glump"...?
> ...



Sag mal, was machst du denn da mit der Tasche am Rad?? Also wirklich, wie das aussieht, PFUI!!


----------



## Deleted138492 (8. November 2009)

@ [email protected]: Gib mir mal schnell 300â¬, dann haste keinen Grund mehr zu meckern .

Es ist allgemein bekannt, dass FloatdÃ¤mpfer und DHX Air wenig mittleren Federweg besitzen und gerne durchrutschen. Das kannst du Ã¼berall nachlesen. Vielleicht kennst du auch diesen Trick, ich Ã¼berlege mir ob ich das nicht versuchen sollte.

btw: Ãber die Progression habe ich mich auch gar nicht beschwert, falls dir das nicht aufgefallen sein sollte...


----------



## funbiker9 (8. November 2009)

Bueck schrieb:


> Lose Muttern ... Jimbo = Harley ???
> langsam glaub ich´s jetzt aber ... hab ich da ne Harley ohne Motor bekommen???
> Man hört dann und wann von sich lösenden Maxxle Achsen hinten ...
> und heut merkte ich das sich die 36ger Mutter am BB30 losgedreht hat ... und dann noch eine sehr lose Mutter am Lager der Hinterfelge (Mavic Crossline) ... Da hat Mavic ja so einen Plastikschlüssel ins Rose-Täschle beigelegt ... komisch komisch ... warum ist das alles so ein "Glump"...?
> ...




Ja ja die Meckerpartei.
Ich glaube aber uns Biker würde richtig was fehlen, wenn keiner mehr meckern würde. Außerdem ist doch ganz klar, daß wir alle Raudis sind und die Natur zerstören wollen  diese Ironie 

Man muß einfach wissen, daß manche Menschen sehr gerne motzen. Da kann man tun und lassen was man will...keine Chance.

Meines erachtens nach, gibt es da zwei Möglichkeiten:

1. Ignorieren und sich seinen Teil denken...( bevorzuge ich & klappt meistens )

oder

2. Mal so richtig Dampf ablassen ( natürlich nur verbal! ). Tut manchmal richtig gut.


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (8. November 2009)

Kontrolliert bei euren Bike unbedingt die Lager an der Dämpferwippe.
Ich habe jetzt nach nur 50km bemerkt, dass die Lager gute 2mm Spiel hatten. Wenn euer Bike eben vor euch steht einfach unter den Sattel greifen und leicht anheben. Ich konnte so etwas mehr "Federweg" aus dem Bike holen. Bei genauerem hinsehen habe ich dann gesehen, dass sich sogar die Schraube im Lager mitbewegt hat. Ich konnte die Schraube sogar mit der Hand drehen - demnächst wäre sie wohl rausgefallen...

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/506967#

Habe im Bild die Stelle markiert - ich hoffe man kann es erkennen.
Die Schraube richtig anzuziehen ist gar nicht so einfach, da innen Inbus und außen nicht. Warum Rose hier außen nicht auch einen Inbus-Kopf aufgesetzt hat ist mir ein Rätsel. Zumal das auch noch einen gewissen Schutz vor eindringenden Wasser wäre.


----------



## Sledge (8. November 2009)

del. Zwecks sinnlos.


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (8. November 2009)

deleted


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ka1saa (8. November 2009)

MaStErLeNiN schrieb:


> Habe im Bild die Stelle markiert - ich hoffe man kann es erkennen.


ich bin heute nicht so recht auf dem damm (tolle erkältung *grmbl*, deswegen auch keine tour heute ), aber ich seh da irgendwie keine markierung... korrigier mich, wenn ich zu vermatscht zum sehen bin *g*.


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (8. November 2009)

hmm
Wenn du mit der Maus in das Bild fährst sollte exakt in der Bildmitte ein kleiner Kasten kommen.
Ansonsten meine ich das Lager direkt unter der rechten Befestigung des Dämpfers.Da wo auch die Streben zum Hinterrad gehen


----------



## ka1saa (8. November 2009)

ahja okay. komischerweise kommt bei mir keine markierung. beim jimbo ist das ein bisschen anders, aber die analoge schraube ist bei mir auf beiden seiten inbus (und auch nicht hand-lose). aber danke für den tipp! nicht, dass sich da was einfach löst...


----------



## euer (8. November 2009)

Ich hab mal eine Frage an die, die von der Rückrufaktion des EA30 Vorbaus betroffen sind: Habt ihr schon den neuen Vorbau bekommen?


----------



## Nachor (8. November 2009)

ka1saa schrieb:


> ahja okay. komischerweise kommt bei mir keine markierung. beim jimbo ist das ein bisschen anders, aber die analoge schraube ist bei mir auf beiden seiten inbus (und auch nicht hand-lose). aber danke für den tipp! nicht, dass sich da was einfach löst...



Hab jetzt ca 100km drauf nix lose. Aber die Vorderradbremse habe ich jetzt wohl eingebremst. Deswegen heute meiner erste Abflug schräg über den Lenker (etwa zu viel gebremst bei der Natursteintreppe ) 
Nebenbei war das eine richtige Schlammschlacht heute, erst im Matsch hoch zum Feldberg und dann wieder runter.....  Somit musste der Uncle auch seine erste "Gloria" dusche ertragen.

Nebenbei, dreht sich euer Hinterrad auch so"schwer", also ich meine mit der Hand angedreht behält es den Schwung nur kurz bei. Bin ich bei meinen anderen Mavic am RR ganz anders gewöhnt


----------



## tgindia (8. November 2009)

Die Hinterradnabe ist auch bei mir recht schwergängig und behält den gegebenen Schwung nur kurz bei. Leichtlauf ist was anderes aber es scheint dann wohl normal zu sein


----------



## Deleted138492 (8. November 2009)

Hm, ich habe auch nur runde 120km drauf und das HR geht lockerleicht wie es sein soll. Alle Schrauben sind fest angezogen, nix ist locker, nur die Bremse muss eingebremst werden. War es bei euch auch so, dass letztere kurz vor dem Radstillstand quietschte/knarzte?


----------



## ka1saa (8. November 2009)

meine vr-bremse zieht jetzt auch gewaltig *hehe*, hr geht noch was. und ja, die hr-bremse quietscht kurz vor stillstand, da scheinbar die scheibe an einer seite minimalst anliegt. der freilauf ist dadurch allerdings quasi nicht beeinflusst, dreht sich zwar nicht so lang wie meine rennradlaufräder , aber auf jeden fall dreht es sich lange . hab mal mit dem mavic-schlüssel die achse nach einigen km etwas nachgezogen, war recht locker. weiß allerdings nicht, wie fest/locker man das anziehen sollte ...


----------



## [email protected] (9. November 2009)

euer schrieb:


> Ich hab mal eine Frage an die, die von der RÃ¼ckrufaktion des EA30 Vorbaus betroffen sind: Habt ihr schon den neuen Vorbau bekommen?



Hi, bei uns ist auch noch kein Vorbau eingetroffen... liegt wohl am Lagerabverkauf bei Rose ist im Versand sicherlich wieder die HÃ¶lle los...

Fahren den Vorbau aber auch vorsichtig weiter 



MÃ¼s Lee schrieb:


> @ [email protected]: Gib mir mal schnell 300â¬, dann haste keinen Grund mehr zu meckern .
> 
> RP23 Verkaufen von dem Geld nen Vivid kaufen, sollte passen
> 
> ...


----------



## -MIK- (9. November 2009)

Mein HR läuft locker leicht, einzig in den unteren Gängen schlägt die Kette beim Freilauf. Wahrscheinlich kündigt sich hier ein Defekt vom Freilauf an oder er muss nur mal ordentlich gefettet werden...

Aber darauf hab ich ja schon gewartet....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (9. November 2009)

Eigentlich quietscht die Bremse nur, wenn ich bremse und das Rad kurz vor dem Stillstand ist. Das hat meine alte aber nie getan


----------



## -MIK- (9. November 2009)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Eigentlich quietscht die Bremse nur, wenn ich bremse und das Rad kurz vor dem Stillstand ist. Das hat meine alte aber nie getan



Lass mich raten, Nie wieder The One? 

Hört euch mal ne Magura an, da kommen manchmal Töne raus... unglaublich. Es ist halt ne Scheibenbremse mit gelochten Scheiben, da ist das ganz normal, dass da auch mal ein kurzes Quietsch raus kommt...


----------



## funbiker9 (9. November 2009)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Lass mich raten, Nie wieder The One?
> 
> Hört euch mal ne Magura an, da kommen manchmal Töne raus... unglaublich. Es ist halt ne Scheibenbremse mit gelochten Scheiben, da ist das ganz normal, dass da auch mal ein kurzes Quietsch raus kommt...



Einölen der Scheiben und Beläge wäre ne Möglichkeit...da quietscht nicht' s mehr. Aber dann paßt Dir ja die Bremsleistung nicht mehr ( sorry Müslee ist nicht bös gemeint  )


----------



## Deleted138492 (9. November 2009)

Ich nehms euch ja nicht übel . Beim Thema Bremsen bin ich halt ein gebranntes Kind und allergisch gegen jede Art von Quietschen und Schleifen.

btw: Meine alten Scheiben waren auch gelocht, doch die gaben keinen Mucks von sich


----------



## clk2106 (9. November 2009)

also nochmal weg vom nörgeln über bremsen, inzwischen is das ja kein rose gespräch mehr, sondern eher tech talk für gewisse teile...

für die statistik:
hab nun im dämpfer 14 bar und gut is... so hab ich gestern mit knapp 5mm restfederweg den trail bestritten, man muss halt dazusagen, strömender regen, also nicht so am limit wie sonst 

geh nun aber davon aus, dass ich nun richtig bin mit dem ding... sag muss ich aber nochmal nachmessen...

hab gestern mal geschaut, meine maxle löst sich nicht von selbst... hält ganz gut!! 

und fahrverhalten vom jimbo is einfach erste sahne 
hatte bislang mit dem sx am trail immer super DH performance, sobalds aber ein bissl flacher und leichter wurde, hab ich mir sofort ein CC fully gewünscht. den spagat schafft das jimbo nun super... reserven im trail, wo er schwer is, und spritzig, wenns mal ums reinstrampeln geht...
das rad is trotz grösse L super wendig und agil, knall das ding in jeden noch so kleinen anlieger rein und springen is eine freude...

gestern gabs dann wieder mal eine besondere ölung fürs bike, nach der schlammschlacht nur angemessen...


----------



## funbiker9 (9. November 2009)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Ich nehms euch ja nicht übel . Beim Thema Bremsen bin ich halt ein gebranntes Kind und allergisch gegen jede Art von Quietschen und Schleifen.
> 
> btw: Meine alten Scheiben waren auch gelocht, doch die gaben keinen Mucks von sich



Da muß ich die Elixier echt loben...bin am Wochenende ein paar Stunden im nassen geradelt und da hat nichts gequietscht.


----------



## funbiker9 (9. November 2009)

clk2106 schrieb:


> also nochmal weg vom nörgeln über bremsen, inzwischen is das ja kein rose gespräch mehr, sondern eher tech talk für gewisse teile...
> 
> für die statistik:
> hab nun im dämpfer 14 bar und gut is... so hab ich gestern mit knapp 5mm restfederweg den trail bestritten, man muss halt dazusagen, strömender regen, also nicht so am limit wie sonst
> ...




Meine Maxle hat sich bis jetzt auch nicht mehr gelöst...juhu und auch meine Schaltung funktioniert wieder. Allerdings weiß ich nicht genau warum...egal hauptsache sie tut. 
Mittlerweile vernachlässige ich mein All mountain / Tourenfully ganz gewaltig, das Jimbo macht einfach viel mehr Spaß und klettert fast genau so gut...
Gestern habe ich es sogar noch kurz geputzt... jetzt steht es ungeschmiert im Keller und wartet auf seinen nächsten Einsatz.

Bin immer noch super zufrieden


----------



## clk2106 (9. November 2009)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> jetzt steht es ungeschmiert im Keller und wartet auf seinen nächsten Einsatz.



würd ich nicht mehr machen... hab vor jahren mal ein bike nass im keller abgestellt, ohne es zu schmieren, bei der nächsten ausfahrt war überall rost am antrieb, gar nicht fein...
also bei mir wird nun immer alles schön fein mit brunox und kettenöl gepflegt...


----------



## funbiker9 (9. November 2009)

Mach ich eigentlich auch nicht...hatte gestern nur keine Lust mehr ( ja diese Ausreden  ). Heute abend bekommt es dann seine Schmierung.

Zur Lyrik: Die Gabel hat zwar nicht viele Einstellmöglichkeiten, aber brauch sie auch nicht zwangsweise. Sie spricht super soft an ohne durchzuschlagen und arbeitet wirklich erstaunlich gut bzw. unauffällig. Ist fast genau so soft wie meine Boxxer und das will was heißen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trigger666 (9. November 2009)

Habe gestern mit meinem Onkel ne 3 1/2 Stunden Tour unternommen. Trotz 2,5er Reifen kein Problem den Berg zu erklimmen. Habe auch bei längeren Uphills die Absenkfunktion nicht genutzt, da es auch so einwandfrei geklettert ist. Bin auf jeden Fall froh, das ich es in "L" genommen habe.

Im Trail bergrunter habe ich an vielen Stellen, wo ich früher(Hardtail) bremsen musste, jetzt einfach stehen lassen können. Macht unendlich viel Laune. Der Dämpfer funktioniert wunderbar. Habe jetzt 12bar drauf, bei 84kg. Habe noch ca. 8mm Restfederweg(die mm, bis der Ring vom Dämpfer rutscht). Werde mich langsam weiter ran tasten.

Das mit der Pflege kann ich bestätigen, Freitag abend nass weggestellt. Ohne Ölung oder Schmierung. Samstag morgen war die Kette mit Rost behaftet. Also immer schön pflegen.


----------



## cyclo-dude (9. November 2009)

also da ich nch Brunox liegen hatte hab ich das letztens auch mal auf die Lyrik getan.
darf ich das dem Fox dämpfer auch zumuten? bilsang schmiert der sich noch selber, die lyrik war schon eher trocken.
was macht man da sonst drauf?


----------



## funbiker9 (9. November 2009)

Neoval & Brunox kannst du eigentlich für alles nehmen was man am Rädchen zum schmieren findet. Nur für die Kette würde ich etwas haftenderes nehmen.


----------



## clk2106 (9. November 2009)

also ich nehm auch brunox für die fox teile...
hab zwar mal mit nem techniker gesprochen (von magura), der meinte, gablen schmieren sich selber... tja, muss aber ehrlich sagen, die funktion is auf dauer mit extra schmierung und reinigung schon feiner, als die dinger trocken zu lassen.

hab ich gestern allein schon bei der joplin gemerkt... wenn du da nicht mit ordentlich brunox rangehst, fangt die zu haken an, geht schwer und macht keine laune...


----------



## funbiker9 (9. November 2009)

clk2106 schrieb:


> also ich nehm auch brunox für die fox teile...
> hab zwar mal mit nem techniker gesprochen (von magura), der meinte, gablen schmieren sich selber... tja, muss aber ehrlich sagen, die funktion is auf dauer mit extra schmierung und reinigung schon feiner, als die dinger trocken zu lassen.
> 
> hab ich gestern allein schon bei der joplin gemerkt... wenn du da nicht mit ordentlich brunox rangehst, fangt die zu haken an, geht schwer und macht keine laune...



Ja so ein kleiner Tropfen auf die Staubabstreifer & die Standrohre bewirkt wunder.


----------



## cyclo-dude (9. November 2009)

ja bei magura gibts doch auch ein system mit selberschmierung oder nicht.
ich knalls immer auf die abstreifer und tauche die gabel dann ein paar mal gut ein damit es sich auch auf die rohre verteilt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (9. November 2009)

Also Schmierung brauchen die Gabeln meiner Meinung nach auch nicht, ich hau das Brunox da gerne drauf, damit die Staubabstreifer schon geschmeidig bleiben...


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (9. November 2009)

ihr wollt jetzt abe nicht hier nen Brunox Gabeldeo Thread drauß machen oder?

Zerlegt mal ne Federgabel oder Dämpfer und schaut euch die Staubabstreifer an. Da ist der Brunox Bremsenreiniger (mit nem Tropfen Öl) echt nur Gift. Brunox ist ein Kriechöl, welches das Dickflüssige Öl aus den Schaumstoffringen ausspült und das restliche Öl verwässert. Nach dem draufsprühen top Performance - die hält aber nur die ersten km - danach isses weg weil Kriechöl.

Aber diskutiert das jetzt bitte nicht hier durch - dazu gibts  schon genug andere Threads. In einem hat sogar wirklich einer das Brunox Zeug analysieren lassen - und es ist Lösungsmittel...


----------



## cyclo-dude (9. November 2009)

stimmt den thread sollten wir nicht in die richtung driften lassen.
aber bei all den threads die es darüber gibt bin ich mir nicht sicher ob alle über dasselbe brunox reden.
ich rede vom federgabeldeo, ob das lösungsmittel ist, keine ahnung.
das andere ist sicher welches, steht ja auch drauf


----------



## funbiker9 (10. November 2009)

MaStErLeNiN schrieb:


> ihr wollt jetzt abe nicht hier nen Brunox Gabeldeo Thread drauß machen oder?
> 
> Zerlegt mal ne Federgabel oder Dämpfer und schaut euch die Staubabstreifer an. Da ist der Brunox Bremsenreiniger (mit nem Tropfen Öl) echt nur Gift. Brunox ist ein Kriechöl, welches das Dickflüssige Öl aus den Schaumstoffringen ausspült und das restliche Öl verwässert. Nach dem draufsprühen top Performance - die hält aber nur die ersten km - danach isses weg weil Kriechöl.
> 
> Aber diskutiert das jetzt bitte nicht hier durch - dazu gibts  schon genug andere Threads. In einem hat sogar wirklich einer das Brunox Zeug analysieren lassen - und es ist Lösungsmittel...



Das soll einfach jeder handhaben wie er will. 
Ich benutze seit Jahren NEOVAL und  das funzt


----------



## -MIK- (10. November 2009)

cyclo-dude schrieb:


> ich rede vom federgabeldeo, ob das lösungsmittel ist, keine ahnung.
> das andere ist sicher welches, steht ja auch drauf



In dem angesprochen Thread hat das einer druch n Spektraldingensbummens laufen lassen und zu dem Ergebniss gekommen, dass es das gleiche Zeut ist, wie das "normale" Brunox nur teurer.


----------



## Deleted138492 (10. November 2009)

Die dicke Betty ist bei Nässe wirklich nicht zu gebrauchen .Bei Wurzeln rutscht er gnadenlos weg und selbst auf Syntheticterrain (Outdoorbasketballplatz) geh ich damit auf die Fresse, und ich war nicht mal schnell.

Ausserdem bin ich zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass ich doch beim RP23 verbleibe. Das Rad hat mich schon genug Geld gekostet und es widerstrebt mir, noch mehr auszugeben. Der RP23 verrichtet seinen Dienst hoffentlich etwas besser, wenn er richtig eingefahren wurde, so dass ich auf den Vivid verzichten kann.


----------



## tgindia (10. November 2009)

Apropos "einfahren" mal ne Frage zur FOX Talas 36 - muss die eingefahren werden?
War erst ein paar Kilometer mit dem Bike unterwegs. Die Federgabel fühlt sich aber recht unwillig/staksig an. Also ob sie erst einen gewissen Wiederstand überwinden muss bis vernünftig eingefedert wird 

Das Problem ist, das ich mit meinen 70kg mit sau wenig Druck fahren müsste um einen brauchbaren Sag zu bekommen.

Bin halt meine RockShox Reba gewohnt. Die Gabel kann im Stand sanft gedrückt werden und federt sofort aus und ein.


----------



## Deleted138492 (10. November 2009)

Ja, jede Gabel und Dämpfer muss eingefahren werden. Dass die Fox wenig Sag bereitstellt, ist normal. Die haben alle ein höheres Losbrechmoment als RS und Konsorten. Ausserdem würde ich mich nicht an die Sagwerte halten. Mach so viel Druck rein wie du es als angenehm empfindest.

btw: Mir ist aufgefallen, dass das HR eine Unwucht hat. Beim Fahren spüre ich zwar zum Glück nix davon, aber ein wenig komisch ist das schon . Kann ein anderer auch davon berichten?


----------



## tgindia (10. November 2009)

Kommt mir halt ein wenig wiederwillig vor. Wie ein bockiger Esel  
Na dann werd ich mal wieder auf wenig schöneres Wetter hoffen und mit der Gabel ordentlich Kilometer schrubben. mal sehen ob sie dann geschmeidiger wird...

Mein Hinterrad verhalt sich bis auf den etwas schwergängigeren Freilauf unauffällig!


----------



## ka1saa (11. November 2009)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Ja, jede Gabel und Dämpfer muss eingefahren werden. Dass die Fox wenig Sag bereitstellt, ist normal. Die haben alle ein höheres Losbrechmoment als RS und Konsorten. Ausserdem würde ich mich nicht an die Sagwerte halten. Mach so viel Druck rein wie du es als angenehm empfindest.
> 
> btw: Mir ist aufgefallen, dass das HR eine Unwucht hat. Beim Fahren spüre ich zwar zum Glück nix davon, aber ein wenig komisch ist das schon . Kann ein anderer auch davon berichten?


bin auch mal gespannt, wie sich die gabel eingefahren macht... das losbrechmoment ist momentan nicht so doll (tjaja, man sollte mehr wiegen, immer diese probleme ), aber ansonsten natürlich ein top teil !

vom eiernden fat albert abgesehen laufen meine räder schnurgerade, hast das hr mal mit dem beigelegten schlüssel sachte nachgezogen (also bei den crossmax sx geht das zumindest, müsst ja auch bei den crossline gehen)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (11. November 2009)

Hmm lest mal ein bißchen im Fox Talas Thread, es soll wohl so sein, dass Fox mal mehr mal weniger Öl zum schmieren in die Holme getan hat.

Meine Talas spricht inzwischen nach ca. 400km sogar etwas besser an als meine 06er Fox 36 VAN RC2. Fahre um auf den richtigen Sag zu kommen auch nur mit 45PSI... klappt super... nur um die Gabel nach dem Absenken auszufahren muss ein kurzer Wheelie her...

Bin vom Onkel inzwischen absolut überzeugt, das Bike geht sogar besser als ich es mir erhofft hatte... immer wieder eine Freude... fehlt nur noch nen gescheiter Dh´ler und ich bin glücklich


----------



## trigger666 (11. November 2009)

Beim nassen und matschigen Wetter kann ich jedem nur empfehlen die Muddy Mary in der Freeride Version zu verwenden. Ich fahre die Ausführung mit Triple Nano C. und bin bisher keinen Reifen gefahren, der mehr Grip bei dem Mist-Wetter hatte.

Gestern habe ich festgestellt, das sich bereits am Rahmen, durch Scheuern des Kabels, der Lack(Hinterbaustrebe) auf und davon gemacht hat. Ich werde nachher mal Bilder machen und posten. Ärgerlich dabei ist, das der Schutzaufkleber ca. 2 cm zu kurz ist. Ich werde die Stelle jetzt mit Gewebeband abtapen.

Zum RP23 kann ich bestätigen, das er eingefahren werden muss. So richtig gut funktioniert er noch nicht, wird aber von Fahrt zu Fahrt besser.
Inzwischen konnte ich den Luftdruck auf 11,5bar reduzieren und er schlägt noch nicht durch.


----------



## Mircwidu (11. November 2009)

Gibt es eigentlich schon etwas zu den 2010er Modellen?
Ausstatungen Preise und ab wann Verfügbar?

Gruß


----------



## [email protected] (11. November 2009)

Im aktuellen Rose Flyer gab es Bilder zum 2010er Onkel und 2 neuen Modellen...

Das 6er kommt Ã¤hnlich ausgestattet wie das 2009er ... Lenker, SattelstÃ¼tze, Vorbau sind jetzt alles von Syncros... Fahrwerk komplett Fox wie diese Saison auch... Farben sind Schwarz anodiesiert und WeiÃ/Kupfer... ziemlich nett...

Preis sind glaube ich 2699â¬


----------



## clk2106 (11. November 2009)

trigger666 schrieb:


> Zum RP23 kann ich bestätigen, das er eingefahren werden muss. So richtig gut funktioniert er noch nicht, wird aber von Fahrt zu Fahrt besser.
> Inzwischen konnte ich den Luftdruck auf 11,5bar reduzieren und er schlägt noch nicht durch.



also ich muss von ausfahrt zu ausfahrt den druck erhöhen... durch das "einfahren" wird der dämpfer bei mir nachgiebiger, d.h. ich steh inzwischen bei 14 bar, damit er nicht durchrauscht oder gar durchschlägt, anfangs warens, hm, mal überlegen, 12,5??

tune:
selben eindruck hab ich auch. bin positiv überrascht, was das ding bergab leistet, dacht ja anfangs,  das wird ein grober rückschritt vom SX, noch dazu rahmengröße L. aber denkste, verspielt, wenig, trotzdem halbwegs laufruhig bei groben brocken... gefällt!!


----------



## tgindia (11. November 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Hmm lest mal ein bißchen im Fox Talas Thread, es soll wohl so sein, dass Fox mal mehr mal weniger Öl zum schmieren in die Holme getan hat.


 
Brunox Deo auf die Holme zu sprühen wird bei zu wenig Öl innen wohl nichts bringen...

Hilf mir mal auf die schnelle wo ich den Fox Thread finde?

Daaaanke


----------



## [email protected] (11. November 2009)

tgindia schrieb:


> Brunox Deo auf die Holme zu sprühen wird bei zu wenig Öl innen wohl nichts bringen...
> 
> Hilf mir mal auf die schnelle wo ich den Fox Thread finde?
> 
> Daaaanke



Faulpelz 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=382189


----------



## -MIK- (11. November 2009)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> btw: Mir ist aufgefallen, dass das HR eine Unwucht hat. Beim Fahren spüre ich zwar zum Glück nix davon, aber ein wenig komisch ist das schon . Kann ein anderer auch davon berichten?



Och Jung, Du schreibst, als wenn Du es ordentlich krachen lässt. Du müsstes doch wissen, dass so ein LR nicht ein Leben lang zentriert bleibt. Ab und an muss man die halt zentrieren.... Hab ich auch schon drei mal gemacht... 

Was viel ärgerlicher ist, ist die Tatsache dass mein Freilauf um ist. Dazu mal eine Frage, vielleicht hat ja wer ne Antwort: Kann man von einem "hochwertigeren" Mavic LRS den Freilauf in die Corssline schrauben? Dann die Frage was wäre wohl hochwertiger? Deetracks vielleicht?


----------



## clk2106 (11. November 2009)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Och Jung, Du schreibst, als wenn Du es ordentlich krachen lässt. Du müsstes doch wissen, dass so ein LR nicht ein Leben lang zentriert bleibt. Ab und an muss man die halt zentrieren.... Hab ich auch schon drei mal gemacht...
> 
> Was viel ärgerlicher ist, ist die Tatsache dass mein Freilauf um ist. Dazu mal eine Frage, vielleicht hat ja wer ne Antwort: Kann man von einem "hochwertigeren" Mavic LRS den Freilauf in die Corssline schrauben? Dann die Frage was wäre wohl hochwertiger? Deetracks vielleicht?



hm, unwucht hat nicht unbedingt was mit nem 8er zu tun, würde eher auf ne schlechte felge schliessen, die ev auf der schweissung bzw, beim stecken erheblich mehr material aufweisst.
rennradlaufräder sind zb so genau, dass man stets die bohrung für das radventil als minimale unwucht feststellen kann!

freilauf? is mal die frage, ob mavic hochwertige freiläufe herstellt. kollegen haben die deemax zb inzwischen gg. hope naben mit mavic felgen getauscht, da sie zwar von den naben nix, dafür von den felgen viel halten.
mein freilauf nimmt die kurbel auch mit, was eig nicht sein sollte. werd das ganze ding demnächst mal zerlegen oder ev gleich einschicken, da es mir ja die speiche damals auch gelöst und in die kassette reingedrückt hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (11. November 2009)

Jo, mein Freilauf reisst die Kette auch immer mit, das kommt aber nur im Montageständer vor und es gibt sich hoffentlich. Und wenn ich Unwucht sage, dann meine ich auch Unwucht. Das ganze Rad wackelt wie ein Kuhschwanz, wenn das HR schnell dreht. Das ist kein 8er . Und ein Leben lang hat er bisher auch nicht gehalten, ich habe das Rad ja erst 5 1/2 Wochen in denen ich dank der Bremsen auch nicht immer so fahren konnte wie ich es gewollt hätte (und ja, mittlerweile bin ich zufrieden mit den Formulas ).

btw: Ich habe auch ein kleines Problem mit meiner Talas und dem Absenksystem, welches ich im Talasthread beschrieben habe. Wenn jemand etwas dazu schreiben kann, wärs nett .


----------



## Eksduro (11. November 2009)

servus,

habe mitte oktober mein jimbo 6 bekommen und vorher oft hier mitgelesen um infos zu sammeln...sehr guter thread!

habe mein bike samstags abgeholt, dann nur kurz die federelemte eingestellt und bin am darauf folgenden dienstag das erst mal richtig gefahren....richtig geil...berg rauf für enduro verhältnisse bombe und berg runter läuft es richtig knaller....na ja leider zu knaller...in einer downhill passage auf unserem haustrail (von frielinghausen runter nach wilhelmstal für die die aus der gegend kommen) trugs mich aufgrund meines begeisterten übermuts leicht aus der kurve...ich sah nur noch einen baum auf mich zurasen, wich noch mit dem lenker aus, blieb aber leider nahezu ungebremst mit der rechten schulter am baum hängen...so wurde ich dann schön aus dem sattel gehebelt, hob ab und kam ein paar meter weit entfernt von meinen bike wieder unsanft auf...na ja...dann direkt in die ambulanz weil sich mein rechter arm ab der schulter nicht mehr bewegen lies, röntgen am nächsten tag mrt röhre, arm fixiert usw...

im endeffekt hab ich nochmal glück gehabt..."nur" ein riesenbluterguss und schwere prellung in der schulterkapsel...nen paar tage schmerzmittel und mittlerweile die dritte woche krank geschrieben...na ja...zumindest kann ich den arm wieder soweit bewegen um euch an der jungfernfahrt teilhaben zu lassen....

das bike ist übrigens nahezu heil geblieben...nur der sattel ist komplett verzogen...werd ihn jetzt mal einschicken und fragen ob rose mir da irgendwie helfen kann... 

das problem weiter oben mit der losen schrauben an der dämpferaufnahme kann ich übrigens bestätigen...dachte das wär vom sturz, die war nämlich so lose das sie richtig seitliches spiel hatte...konte irgendwie aber auch nicht sein, da das bike dort noch nichtmals dreck oder kratzer hatte...


----------



## nachtradler (11. November 2009)

Eksduro schrieb:


> servus,
> na ja leider zu knaller...in einer downhill passage auf unserem haustrail (von frielinghausen runter nach wilhelmstal für die die aus der gegend kommen) trugs mich aufgrund meines begeisterten übermuts leicht aus der kurve...ich sah nur noch einen baum auf mich zurasen, wich noch mit dem lenker aus, blieb aber leider nahezu ungebremst mit der rechten schulter am baum hängen...so wurde ich dann schön aus dem sattel gehebelt, hob ab und kam ein paar meter weit entfernt von meinen bike wieder unsanft auf...na ja...dann direkt in die ambulanz weil sich mein rechter arm ab der schulter nicht mehr bewegen lies, röntgen am nächsten tag mrt röhre, arm fixiert usw...
> 
> das problem weiter oben mit der losen schrauben an der dämpferaufnahme kann ich übrigens bestätigen...dachte das wär vom sturz, die war nämlich so lose das sie richtig seitliches spiel hatte...konte irgendwie aber auch nicht sein, da das bike dort noch nichtmals dreck oder kratzer hatte...


Erster Teil ommt mir so bekannt vor. Jimbo verleitet einen dazu, etwas mehr zu wagen, als im Moment vielleicht gut ist. 2 Abgänge über den Lenker mit Abschürfungen und einmal Gehirnerschütterung zeugen davon.
Die Sache mit der Schraube hatte ich auch. Einmal nachgezogen und gut wars. Hat sich nicht mehr gelockert und klemmt auch nicht.
Auf Grund von Arbeit und Mistwetter nicht so oft auf dem Rad (mir reichts momentan, wenn ich zweimal am Tag nass werde, Weg zu und von der Arbeit). Aber dreckig ist es. Da ich nicht der Putzer (ausser Schaltung, Gabel, Dämpfer) bin, bleibt der bei mir auch drauf, bis er von alleine abfällt. Aber trotz Dreck sind nirgendwo Abriebstellen der Züge zu sehen. Weder an den Zügen, noch am Rahmen.
Aber zum Wochenende solls ja besser werden. Dann muss der Onkel wieder raus.
Sturzfreies Fahren an alle.


----------



## ka1saa (14. November 2009)

nach der ersten regenfahrt nochmal zum thema bremsgeräusche, so als kleine info für die, dies interessiert:
heute war ja erstmal garnicht soo schlechtes wetter, grau und trocken, aber kurz vor der 2. abfahrt hats dann doch ganz gut mit regnen angefangen und der boden war sowieso nass. die bremsen haben keinen mucks von sich gegeben, auch nach kurzen standpausen absolute ruhe , bei super bremsleistung natürlich.
dann stand das rad ein gutes weilchen auf dem bahnsteig im regen, bis die bahn gekommen ist, war dann natürlich auf der heimfahrt nass und als ich dann die letzten meter durch dann richtig starken regen heim bin, hatten die bremsen durchaus was von nem diesellokhorn . ist dann aber auch schon wieder weniger geworden... also kann nicht behaupten, damit probleme zu haben !


----------



## clk2106 (14. November 2009)

lärmfahrer sind hörbarer


----------



## euer (14. November 2009)

Mein Austausch-Vorbau kam am Freitag und ist schon montiert. Das kleine Tool macht einen niedlichen Eindruck. Ob es was taugt weis ich noch nicht, hab zur Montage lieber richtiges Werkzeug genommen.

Heute habe ich mit den Nobby Nics wieder einen Platten gehabt. Bei der letzten Tour genauso. Immer einen Schleicher, obwohl ich gar nicht großartig durch Dornen oder sonstwas gefahren bin. Als ich den Mantel von innen untersucht hab, habe ich auch nichts dergleichen gefunden. Komisch, trotz Snakeskin und Nano-Zeugs
Sowas ist mir mit den billigen Conti MountainKing-Drahtreifen nicht passiert. Werde wohl wieder auf die umsteigen, wenn der Nic abgenutzt ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (14. November 2009)

euer schrieb:


> Mein Austausch-Vorbau kam am Freitag und ist schon montiert. Das kleine Tool macht einen niedlichen Eindruck. Ob es was taugt weis ich noch nicht, hab zur Montage lieber richtiges Werkzeug genommen.
> 
> Heute habe ich mit den Nobby Nics wieder einen Platten gehabt. Bei der letzten Tour genauso. Immer einen Schleicher, obwohl ich gar nicht großartig durch Dornen oder sonstwas gefahren bin. Als ich den Mantel von innen untersucht hab, habe ich auch nichts dergleichen gefunden. Komisch, trotz Snakeskin und Nano-Zeugs
> Sowas ist mir mit den billigen Conti MountainKing-Drahtreifen nicht passiert. Werde wohl wieder auf die umsteigen, wenn der Nic abgenutzt ist.




Ähm Conti Mountain king...ich hatte auf 800m Asphalt noch nie soviele Platten wie mit dem Conti MK ( allerdings Faltversion ). 
Mit dem Nobby Nic hatte ich noch nie einen...

PS.: Die Reifenfrage würde ich hier nicht anfangen...dazu gibt es schon genug Threads )


----------



## Flouu (15. November 2009)

huhu,
ich werf mich mal hier so rein=o
also, vielleicht habe ich es hier überlesen, aber hat schon einer was von den preisen der 2010er modelle gehört? bin nämlich am überlegen ob ich mir das uncle jimbo 2 von 2009 kaufen soll oder das von 2010^^ich weiß halt nicht ob das 2010er vllt teurer wird als das jetztige jimbo2...könnt ihr mir weiter helfen?

gruß, flo


----------



## Palmer (15. November 2009)

die Bikes sind schon online unter Neuheiten

http://www.roseversand.de/output/co...il2=1&bereich=&warenbereich=-1&ebene=&marke=3

cu palmer


----------



## Flouu (15. November 2009)

oh nein^^
das neue jimbo 2 kostet ja 2000â¬ =/
dann wirds wohl doch das 2009er werden...soviel geld kann ich als schÃ¼ler nicht aufbringen und ich brauch jetzt nen neues=D

naja trotzdem danke

tschu


----------



## herkulars (15. November 2009)

Wenn die Austattung der 2010er Bikes tatsächlich so ist wie dort beschrieben, bist Du meiner Meinung nach mit dem 2009er besser bedient. Der Preis ist "besser" und Du bekommst noch den RP23 Dämpfer. Im 2010er steckt dann der Float R, bei dem Du die Platform nicht schalten/einstellen kannst.

Und wenn mich die Farbangaben nicht täuschen gibt es keine Anodisierten Rahmen mehr, oder? Pearl Black dürfte doch auch gepulvert sein?


----------



## Deleted138492 (15. November 2009)

Nein, Pearl Black ist lackiert, genau so wie die 09er Pearl White/Petrol Green. Schade eigentlich :S.


----------



## ka1saa (15. November 2009)

Flouu schrieb:


> oh nein^^
> das neue jimbo 2 kostet ja 2000â¬ =/
> dann wirds wohl doch das 2009er werden...soviel geld kann ich als schÃ¼ler nicht aufbringen und ich brauch jetzt nen neues=D


joa so viel wie das 2009er eben auch gekostet hat, als noch kein ssv war ... also entweder jetzt schnell zuschlagen, wobei da auch schon "aktuelle Lieferzeit: in KlÃ¤rung" steht, oder n jahr warten.


----------



## Deleted138492 (15. November 2009)

Ob ihr es glaubt oder nicht, diese verfikkte The One ist schon wieder undicht . Ich frage Rose mal, ob ich nicht dieses Mal eine Saint kriegen kann, denn mein Vertrauen in Formula ist DEFINITIV hin.

Ich fuhr gemütlich eine kleine Runde um die Beläge anständig einzufahren und wunderte mich, dass die Bremskraft einfach nicht mehr wurde, sondern nur Mittelmaß blieb. Also nahm ich die nächstbeste Abfahrt, doch die Bremskraft schwindete immer mehr, wogegen das Gequietsche zunahm . Unten angekommen baue ich die Beläge aus und was sehe meine genervten Augen? Flüssigkeit auf den Belägen! Vorne nur links, dafür viel, und hinten auf beiden Seiten ein wenig (wobei links mehr DOT war als rechts). Wasser ist es keins, denn das Zeug fing nach 10 Minuten auf meinen Fingern an zu jucken. Hier ein paar Bilder, aufgenommen nachdem die Abfahrt zu Ende war:

Vorne links: 


vorne rechts (staubtrocken): 


hinten links: 

 


hinten rechts: 



Mal sehen, was Rose dazu sagt (mal wieder )...


----------



## tgindia (15. November 2009)

Mann, Du hast ja echt ein Pech mit Deiner Formula! Ich steh ja persöhnlich mehr auf Avid, aber bisher klingelt meine TheOne munter vor sich hin und funktioniert.

Mal was anderes, bei meinem FOX RP23 gibt es einen Ring an der oberen Kartusche. Ist das so eine Art Sprengring der was hebt, also unterbrochen sein? Oder ist der nur bei mir gebrochen und muss getauscht werden?


----------



## ka1saa (15. November 2009)

tgindia schrieb:


> Mal was anderes, bei meinem FOX RP23 gibt es einen Ring an der oberen Kartusche. Ist das so eine Art Sprengring der was hebt, also unterbrochen sein? Oder ist der nur bei mir gebrochen und muss getauscht werden?


ist normal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyclo-dude (15. November 2009)

mal zu den 2010er modellen.
gibts da jetzt 2 verschiedene rahmen oder nutzen die adampter für die shimano kurbeln?
ich finde variante 2 und 2 sehr ansprechend für einsteiger. da kann mich nicht mecker das fahrwerk jedenfalls schaut gut aus.


----------



## Deleted138492 (15. November 2009)

Ja, da gibts Adapter von BB30 auf HT2 welche Rose nutzt.

Meinst du Variante 2 und 4? Für den Preis bekommt man schon viel geboten, da hast du recht.


----------



## Nachor (15. November 2009)

Mal kurz zurück zu den 2009 Modellen,,

Aber auf meinem Jimbo4 bin ich auf der Waldautobahn bergab deutlich langsamer als mit  meinem alten RedBull ES 600. Liegt das jetzt an der Geometrie, dem LRS (jetzt Mavic, vorher Xtreme) am Reifen (vorher Maxxis 2,5 Highroller, jetzt Maxxis Highroller 2,4 vorne ST)  oder ganz easy ich täusche mich ?? (Hab ja keine Tacho dran)


----------



## ka1saa (15. November 2009)

Nachor schrieb:


> Mal kurz zurück zu den 2009 Modellen,,
> 
> Aber auf meinem Jimbo4 bin ich auf der Waldautobahn bergab deutlich langsamer als mit  meinem alten RedBull ES 600. Liegt das jetzt an der Geometrie, dem LRS (jetzt Mavic, vorher Xtreme) am Reifen (vorher Maxxis 2,5 Highroller, jetzt Maxxis Highroller 2,4 vorne ST)  oder ganz easy ich täusche mich ?? (Hab ja keine Tacho dran)


grundsätzlich komtms mir auch so vor, allerdings hatt ich vorher 2,25er racing ralph und jetzt 2,4er fat albert , das ist dann schon ein kleiner unterschied... wobei ich von den fat alberts bis aufs eiern doch positiv überrascht bin, gute teile!


----------



## -MIK- (16. November 2009)

@Müs Lee: Check ich absolut nicht, wie das bei vier verschiedenen Bremsen passieren kann. Entweder ist ne ganze Charge mit defekten Dichtungen verkauft worden (aus der Du bedient wurdest) oder Du hast einfach nur derbes Pech... 

@Nachor:  langsamer auf Waldautobahnen? Nicht wirklich, der Bock ist in meinen Augen sogar lebendiger...


----------



## Deleted138492 (16. November 2009)

Ich habe Rose  auch gefragt, ob Formula eine fehlerhafte Charge ausgeliefert hat. Bisher hat Rose leider noch kein Statement gegeben und ich kann mir vorstellen, dass ich nicht der einzige mit undichten Formulas bin.


----------



## trigger666 (16. November 2009)

Nachor schrieb:


> Mal kurz zurück zu den 2009 Modellen,,
> 
> Aber auf meinem Jimbo4 bin ich auf der Waldautobahn bergab deutlich langsamer als mit  meinem alten RedBull ES 600. Liegt das jetzt an der Geometrie, dem LRS (jetzt Mavic, vorher Xtreme) am Reifen (vorher Maxxis 2,5 Highroller, jetzt Maxxis Highroller 2,4 vorne ST)  oder ganz easy ich täusche mich ?? (Hab ja keine Tacho dran)



Das kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Ich komme schneller als vorher runter, trotz 2,5er Muddy Mary. Leider manchmal auch zu schnell. 

Mich hat es am Samstag zweimal abgelegt. Nasses Laub und darunterliegende(unsichtbare) Äste, vertragen sich irgendwie nicht, wenn man zu schnell unterwegs ist.

Das Bike vermittelt mir das Gefühl von "alles geht" und geht nicht, gibt es nicht.

Also, immer schön locker angehen.


----------



## Deleted138492 (16. November 2009)

Das Rad geht morgen auf die Reise! Mal sehen, was dabei rauskommt .


----------



## clk2106 (16. November 2009)

trigger666 schrieb:


> Das kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Ich komme schneller als vorher runter, trotz 2,5er Muddy Mary. Leider manchmal auch zu schnell.
> 
> Mich hat es am Samstag zweimal abgelegt. Nasses Laub und darunterliegende(unsichtbare) Äste, vertragen sich irgendwie nicht, wenn man zu schnell unterwegs ist.



also meine erfahrungen mit dem jimbo in kombi mit dem highroller weisen ein super zeugnis aus. die kiste geht extrem spät weg und dann doch noch sehr kontrolliert. hatte bislang wenige vorderradrutscher und habs immer einfangen können 

meine schwalbe kommen leider erst vor weihnachten, als muss ich weiter auf den MM und FA tubeless warten... bis dahin weiter fleissig platten flicken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ka1saa (16. November 2009)

trigger666 schrieb:


> Das Bike vermittelt mir das Gefühl von "alles geht" und geht nicht, gibt es nicht.
> 
> Also, immer schön locker angehen.


naja ging ja um waldautobahn, da sind andere reifen schon schneller als die dicken fett profilierten schlappen. hab mich auch mit meinem alten rad mit meinen alten reifen getraut, auf wald-/schotterwegen schnell zu fahren , aber im gelände ist das jimbo natürlich verführerisch ...


----------



## trigger666 (16. November 2009)

Wir sind bergab viel auf ehemaligen Holzrückewegen/Gassen unterwegs. Da liegt sehr viel Bruchholz rum. Von daher weiss man zur Zeit nicht immer genau, was sich unter dem frischen Laub verbirgt.

Forststrassen/Waldautobahn benutzen wir nur, um zu den Abfahrten zu kommen.

Auf was für Wegen seid Ihr so unterwegs?


----------



## ka1saa (16. November 2009)

trigger666 schrieb:


> Wir sind bergab viel auf ehemaligen Holzrückewegen/Gassen unterwegs. Da liegt sehr viel Bruchholz rum. Von daher weiss man zur Zeit nicht immer genau, was sich unter dem frischen Laub verbirgt.
> 
> Forststrassen/Waldautobahn benutzen wir nur, um zu den Abfahrten zu kommen.
> 
> Auf was für Wegen seid Ihr so unterwegs?


wie gesagt, dadrum gings nur oben irgendwo, dass es wem auf der autobahn mit dicken schlappen bergab langsamer vorgekommen ist . dass man in dieser jahreszeit allgemein eher mal probleme mit laub und ästen hat, ist wohl reifenunabhängig... wobei ich mich da mit fatties wohler fühle als mit racies, is klar .
ich fahr die waldautobahnen mit dem jimbo auch nur, um von trail a zu trail b zu kommen . das land der unendlichen trails liegt leider nicht direkt vor meiner haustüre , also geht da auch mal der ein oder andere km flöten, aber nunja, das jimbo ist ja auch ziemlich tourentauglich .


----------



## Nachor (16. November 2009)

trigger666 schrieb:


> Das kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Ich komme schneller als vorher runter, trotz 2,5er Muddy Mary. Leider manchmal auch zu schnell.
> 
> Mich hat es am Samstag zweimal abgelegt. Nasses Laub und darunterliegende(unsichtbare) Äste, vertragen sich irgendwie nicht, wenn man zu schnell unterwegs ist.
> 
> ...



 Ich bin doch garnicht "unlocker"

Die Waldautobahn ist nunmal der Weg der bis an die Stube führt, OK Stück richtige Strasse auch noch....

Aber trotzdem ich hab irgendwie das Gefühlt es geht langsamer als "früher"- Ich sage auch nix gegen die Fähigkeiten des Uncle im "harten" Gelände, aber ich fahre halt mit dem Rad von daheim weg, dann den Trail oder Tour und dann wieder heim (Auto bleibt das We stehen).

Was "bremst" mich, die leichte 8 hinten (heute entdeckt) der "schwere "Freilauf ... ??????


----------



## clk2106 (17. November 2009)

also dass ein 160mm fully ned so abgeht, wie ein reinrassiges cc bike, ist wohl klar, oder?
ich vergleich das ding auf der strasse auch nicht mit meinem rennrad oder hardtail... das is einfach nicht das terrain von dem teil. dafür, was du dort verlierst, holst du dir dann wieder an spass und kontrolle im gelände.

leute, es bleibt trotz super kinematik und dem feinen gewicht letztendlich noch ein ENDURO!!!


----------



## Deleted138492 (17. November 2009)

Ich finde, dass es mit der abgesenkten Gabel doch schon sehr flott voran geht. Mit einer CC-Feile wäre ich bestimmt nicht viel schneller .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herkulars (17. November 2009)

Dann trainierst Du nicht hart genug


----------



## Deleted138492 (17. November 2009)

Jaja, mit dem Jimbo bin ich auf der Geraden mit abgesenkter Gabel und 2. Gang vorne/7. Gang hinten im Schnitt mit 33 unterwegs. Also mir reicht das .


----------



## clk2106 (17. November 2009)

wollte lediglich anmerken, dass es wohl für gewisse bereiche bessere/schnellere bikes gibt - aber sich wohl niemand für das jimbo entschieden hat, weils es auf asphalt so schön läuft


----------



## Bueck (17. November 2009)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Ja, da gibts Adapter von BB30 auf HT2 welche Rose nutzt.
> 
> Meinst du Variante 2 und 4? Für den Preis bekommt man schon viel geboten, da hast du recht.



  Irgendwie ist das BB30 nicht so ganz ausgereift, oder? 
Jetzt löste sich schon mehrere male die 36ger Mutter an der Kurbel.
Die mickrige Madenschraube zum klemmen ist der pure Witz... nützt sogut wie nix... 

Da war mir das alte System wartungsärmer ...


----------



## Deleted138492 (17. November 2009)

Madenschraube zum Klemmen? Wie was wo? Nie gesehen, nie nachgezogen oder sonstwas und trotzdem hats bei mir gehalten .

Foto?


----------



## Bueck (17. November 2009)

tgindia schrieb:


> Apropos "einfahren" mal ne Frage zur FOX Talas 36 - muss die eingefahren werden?
> War erst ein paar Kilometer mit dem Bike unterwegs. Die Federgabel fühlt sich aber recht unwillig/staksig an. Also ob sie erst einen gewissen Wiederstand überwinden muss bis vernünftig eingefedert wird
> 
> Das Problem ist, das ich mit meinen 70kg mit sau wenig Druck fahren müsste um einen brauchbaren Sag zu bekommen.
> ...



Ich auch (ca. 74kg) = vorne 4 bar
Lowspeed 6 klicks auf 
Highspeed 5 klicks auf
Rebound 5 klicks auf


----------



## Bueck (17. November 2009)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Madenschraube zum Klemmen? Wie was wo? Nie gesehen, nie nachgezogen oder sonstwas und trotzdem hats bei mir gehalten .
> 
> Foto?



Im Rosemäppchen ist eine Beschreibung beigelegt ( BB30 MTB Crankset ...)
Dort die Pos. 8 = Preload Nut Set Screw
Ein 1,5mm Imbusschlüssel passt.


----------



## lo-jay (17. November 2009)

hi,

brauche auch schon die 2. formula, die hr bremse wurde auf garantie getauscht. dann
ölaustritt am geber der vr bremse, demontiert & eingeschickt. bekam dann von rose die mitteilung, dass das teil zum hersteller geht & mit bis zu 4 wochen für den austausch zu rechen sei...
angerufen, jetzt wird die bremse repariert & nicht eingeschickt.
vertrauen in formula gegen null - fragt man sich nur wie so was bei allen tests so 
super abschneiden kann - drehen die jungs genau eine runde & gut ist???


----------



## Deleted138492 (17. November 2009)

Aha, ich bin also nicht der Einzige! Und mir sagte der Herr Steverding, dass es sonst keine Probleme mit der Bremse gab, doch ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass es weitere Fälle gibt. Ich werde auf jeden Fall das Teil verkaufen, wenn es wiederkommt und mir eine Saint dranbasteln. Formula kann mir bis auf Weiteres gestohlen bleiben!


----------



## Honigblume (18. November 2009)

*pfeif*

Müs Lee


> Aha, ich bin also nicht der Einzige! Und mir sagte der Herr Steverding, dass es sonst keine Probleme mit der Bremse gab



Das bekommen scheinbar auch noch andere zu hören, man ist dort immer der erste und einzige der Probleme mit etwas hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (18. November 2009)

Es ist halt immer das Problem, daß die 1000 zufriedenen Formula the one Fahrer die keine Probleme haben, hier nicht posten.

Klar ist so etwas ärgerlich, aber das verallgemeinern ist nicht so toll. Wenn tatsächlich 2 von 1000 nicht richtig funktionieren sind das 0,2%. Ich bin mir sicher, daß da andere Bremsen einen schlechteren Schnitt haben.


----------



## Nachor (18. November 2009)

Nachor schrieb:


> Ich bin doch garnicht "unlocker"
> 
> Die Waldautobahn ist nunmal der Weg der bis an die Stube führt, OK Stück richtige Strasse auch noch....
> 
> ...



Das mit dem schweren Freilauf lässt mich nicht in Ruhe. Ist halt für meine Begriffe ungewöhnlich das das Rad "so schwer dreht". Also eingebaut angestossen dreht es schon SEHR viel kürzer als vorne. Auch ausgebaut dreht sich das Ritzelpaket nicht richtig leicht. Hab das dann heute mal mit einem anderen Crossline Satz verglichen.
Wenn man das HR in der Hand  ist auf einer Seite eine Vierkantmutter. Wenn dann dort dreht ist das ganze recht schwergängig. In dem anderen neunen LRS geht das viel leichter. Werde mir das mal genauer ansehen

http://www.tech-mavic.com/tech-mavic/technical_manual/data/mavic_tech.php


----------



## Bueck (18. November 2009)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Es ist halt immer das Problem, daß die 1000 zufriedenen Formula the one Fahrer die keine Probleme haben, hier nicht posten.
> 
> Klar ist so etwas ärgerlich, aber das verallgemeinern ist nicht so toll. Wenn tatsächlich 2 von 1000 nicht richtig funktionieren sind das 0,2%. Ich bin mir sicher, daß da andere Bremsen einen schlechteren Schnitt haben.




Ich seh das so:

ich arbeite bei einem namhaften Bremssystemhersteller im Allgäu und dort gilt 0 PPM ===> keine Fehler beim Kunden.*


----------



## Deleted138492 (18. November 2009)

Darf man fragen, welcher Hersteller das ist?


----------



## Bueck (18. November 2009)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Darf man fragen, welcher Hersteller das ist?



ja darf man 

fängt mit "B" an und hört mit "osch" auf.


----------



## Deleted138492 (18. November 2009)

Die produzieren nicht zufällig Bremssysteme fürs MTB?


----------



## Bueck (18. November 2009)

Kettenführung am neuen Liteville 301

was haltet ihr davon?  selber nachbasteln? 
soll gut funzen und ist sehr leicht und robust - nur schweißen kommt schon übel am neuen Rahmen - dann lieber eine schmale Klemmung um die Strebe oder ähnlich
 ... oder doch lieber so wie herkömlich am Iscg05 befestigen?


----------



## Deleted138492 (18. November 2009)

Ich würde nicht am Rahmen rumschweissen, nachher siehts sche1sse aus und die Metallstruktur ist geschwächt. Ich werde auf jeden Fall auf ISCG setzen .


----------



## Bueck (18. November 2009)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Die produzieren nicht zufällig Bremssysteme fürs MTB?



hi hi... höchsten für brutalo-dh_ler  wo das bike dann 30 kg wiegen darf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (18. November 2009)

Och, davon 2 vorne und eine hinten und schon ist man bei 50


----------



## Bueck (18. November 2009)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Ich würde nicht am Rahmen rumschweissen, nachher siehts sche1sse aus und die Metallstruktur ist geschwächt. Ich werde auf jeden Fall auf ISCG setzen .



falls hier im Forum mal jemand eine gute Skizze vom KeFü-Blech hat (die passt und nicht wie vom Kindergarten Bastelclub gemacht aussieht) 
    ...
bitte als Bild ins Forum stellen 

Bin zu faul schon wieder die Kurbel abzubauen - und vielleicht hat der eine oder andere ne super Idee.

Vielleicht ein einzelnes Rizel auf einer breiteren Welle welches sich leicht von links nach rechts bewegen lässt und die schaltwechsel mitmacht.

Danke schon mal.


----------



## Nachor (18. November 2009)

schau dir mal das Installhandbuch von der Dreist an. Im Endeffekt könnte man alle Ersatzteile bestellen und nur die Grundplatte für ISG05 nachbauen!!


----------



## tgindia (18. November 2009)

Noch ne Frage zur FOX36 Talas.
Wenn ich im stehen die Vorderradbremse ziehe und das Rad vor und zurück Wippe klackert die Gabel leicht (hör und fühlbar). Ist das Geräusch im Bereich der Gabelbrücke wo die Rohre eintauschen normal? Da die Gabel erst 40km runterhat wäre ein Verschleis oder ausgeschlagene Buchesen wohl nicht zu erwarten


----------



## euer (19. November 2009)

Eventuell Lenkkopf-/Steuerlager nachziehen? War bei mir nach 100km auch leicht locker.

Edit: Wenn du das Rad von jemanden vorne anheben lässt und dann unten an der Tauchrohren rüttelst/wackelst, dann müsstest du eigentlich merken ob Spiel in dem Lager ist.


----------



## tgindia (19. November 2009)

Lenk-Steuerlager ist fest, es ist definitiv eine geringen Kippbewegung der Gabel (Da wo die Gabel in die Tauchrohre übergeht) welches das klackergeräusch macht! Vielleicht ist bei der großen Talas das Spiel einfach größer wie bei meiner kleinen schmalen RockShox Reba von früher?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (19. November 2009)

Sicher das es die Gabel ist? Selbes Geräusch verurschat auch einfach der Bremsbelagt der minimales Spiel im Sattel hat wenn du bei gezogener Bremse vor und zurück wippst.

Probier es mal ohne die Bremse, indem jemand die Gabel festhält oder notfalls indem du gegen eine Wand rollst.


----------



## lo-jay (19. November 2009)

ok,

die angesprochen vr-formula kam super schnell von rose zurück,
leider aber - wie ich beim einbau feststellte - ohne druck. d.h.
es ist erstmal wieder 'ne runde befüllen/entlüften - sprich mit dot4
rumsauen - angesagt. zur zeit zuviel schrauben & zuwenig fahren


----------



## Flouu (19. November 2009)

hallo,
wollte euch mal fragen was ihr von dem uncle jimbo 2 von 2010 haltet?
oder ob man für das geld vllt nen besseres bike bekommt?

gruß, flo


----------



## Nachor (19. November 2009)

Nachor schrieb:


> Das mit dem schweren Freilauf lässt mich nicht in Ruhe. Ist halt für meine Begriffe ungewöhnlich das das Rad "so schwer dreht". Also eingebaut angestossen dreht es schon SEHR viel kürzer als vorne. Auch ausgebaut dreht sich das Ritzelpaket nicht richtig leicht. Hab das dann heute mal mit einem anderen Crossline Satz verglichen.
> Wenn man das HR in der Hand  ist auf einer Seite eine Vierkantmutter. Wenn dann dort dreht ist das ganze recht schwergängig. In dem anderen neunen LRS geht das viel leichter. Werde mir das mal genauer ansehen
> 
> http://www.tech-mavic.com/tech-mavic/technical_manual/data/mavic_tech.php



so die leichte 8 ist draussen und der Freilauf bzw das rad dreht sich jetzt wesentlich leichter als vorher. jezt kann man das auch mit zwei Finger drehen- War viel zu fest/stramm angezogen!!


----------



## Nachor (19. November 2009)

Flouu schrieb:


> hallo,
> wollte euch mal fragen was ihr von dem uncle jimbo 2 von 2010 haltet?
> oder ob man für das geld vllt nen besseres bike bekommt?
> 
> gruß, flo



was bedeutet denn für DICH besser... wir kennen deine Ansprüche ja nicht und was du mit dem Rad machen willst. 
Willst du die Mega Avalanche reiten oder Alpencross oder Papa/Kind Touren oder oder oder???


----------



## [email protected] (19. November 2009)

Falls noch in deiner Größe verfügbar, würde ich versuchen ein Jimbo 2 von 2009 aus dem SSV zu bekommen. Da bekommst du ein super Bike zu einem super Preisleistungsverhältnis.

Das 2010er ist für seinen Preis gut ausgestattet, allerdings bekommst du da wohl bei anderen Versendern etwas mehr. 

Nur Ausstattung kann man notfalls später nochmal optimieren, aber beim Rahmen wird das schon schwieriger. Der ist bei Rose allerdings schon sehr nett... bei dem Gewicht 167mm Federweg mit der feinen Steifigkeit unter einen Hut zu bringen können nicht viele.

Falsch machen wirst du mit keinem der beiden was... wobei ich klar das 2009er mit SSV Rabatt wählen würde...


----------



## tgindia (19. November 2009)

Nachor schrieb:


> so die leichte 8 ist draussen und der Freilauf bzw das rad dreht sich jetzt wesentlich leichter als vorher. jezt kann man das auch mit zwei Finger drehen- War viel zu fest/stramm angezogen!!



Uuuui, interessant - mein Freilauf geht ja auch recht schwer. Was ist denn zu machen? Mit dem Mavicschlüssel ein wenig lockern? Und wie fest wieder anziehen? Oder doch was anderes?


----------



## Nachor (19. November 2009)

Exact, zumindest denke ich das. Hat mein Händler hier mal so nebenbei geprüft , getan und nix berechnet. LOL. Aber es ist definitiv ein Unterschied


----------



## Flouu (20. November 2009)

^^also ich wollte halt größtenteils damit touren fahren und ab und an mal in den bikepark, so für 4x, conti track mit halt kleinen drops.

jaaa...so ein mist^^ ich habe da vorgestern angerufen, und sie mienten es wäre nix mehr da....kein komplettes bike und auch nimmer der rahmen =/


----------



## clk2106 (20. November 2009)

das bike rockt! nur die schläuche machen nicht mit...
12 ausfahrten und 3 platten!! das is einfach zu viel. wo bleiben meine tubeless!?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klemme58c (20. November 2009)

´n Abend die Herren,

so muß ich auch mal schnell meinen summs loswerden:


Benutzername: klemme58c
Modell: Jimbo
Version: 2
Rahmengröße: XL
Größe(cm): 196
Gewicht(kg): ca. 100kg (fahrfertig angezogen)
Schrittlänge: 95 
Federgabelmodell: Rock Shox Lyrik DFR
Druck (Bar/PSI): Standardfeder 81-90kg
SAG (%): ca. 25
Dämpfermodell: Fox RP23
Druck (Bar): 220 PSI
SAG (%): ca. 35-40% 

Bisheriges Bike war ein SX-Trail von 2006 mit Van36

*Lyrik *weil ich kein Geschiss haben wollte mit Gabeln die nicht ausfedern wollen, leider hab ich irgendwie total gepennt denn das ist eine OEM-Gabel ohne Mission Control also eine "DFR". Laut Rose kann man nachrüsten, Kosten liegen je nach M zwischen 100.- und 250.-. Naja, ets fahr mer halt mal erstmal.......

*Schaltung* X9/X9/SLX war top eingestellt, zugegeben: ab und an knattert mal eine Gangkombination (is wurscht erstmal, wird eh auf 36/22 umgerüstet)

*Bremsen* Elixir ist für mich völlig ausreichend, quietscht und rubbelt noch a weng aber hat ja auch erst 50km drauf.

*Dämpfer* fühlt sich auch mit weniger Druck  noch sehr "straff" an, vielleicht ändert sich das ja noch. Mag aber garn nicht weniger SAG fahren, fühlt sich gut so an.

Im Vergleich zum SX find ich den Onkel eh wesentlich straffer und dynamischer, auch braucht man fürs weehlen oder hoppen nur noch die halbe Kraft.
Wobei ich auch am überlegen bin ob ich nicht etwas weiter hinter komme durch die Joplin und sich das ganze etwas hecklastiger entwickelt? 

*Pedale* hab ich gerade gegen NC17 Standard II getauscht, (Huhu Herr Rose: Die im Shop verfügbaren sind ja echt ziemlich furchtbar gewesen, machen se doch mal z.B. CrankBrothers 5500 in schwarz/gold, hätt ich sofort mitbestellt! Taugen und haben blingbling-Faktor! )

Am WE steht mal eine längere Tour an, dann schau ich mal wie sich die Bettys und der Rest der Komponeten sich so schlagen. (Schläuche sind auf jeden Fall schon mal ne Krankheit aber irgendwo mussten die ja mal das sparen anfangen.)

Grüßlichkeit und nen schönen Abend euch noch! Basti


----------



## tgindia (20. November 2009)

Servus Basti,
danke für Deine Angaben (hab ich gleich eingepflegt  ) und noch viel Spaß mit Deim Uncle!

Und an alle anderen die noch nicht Ihre Angaben zuteil haben werden lassen. Ausfüllen! 

Gruß Tom


----------



## funbiker9 (21. November 2009)

[/URL][/IMG]

Habe mein Jimbo heute mal so richtig auf Enduro Niveau bewegt...hat mächtig Spaß gemacht. Will es nicht mehr her geben.

PS: @ALL

*Ladet mal ein paar Bilder von Euren Rose Bikes in action hoch*. Ist zwar ein Tech Talk, aber so ein paar Bilder werten einen Thread doch auf.

Theoretisch wissen wir eh bald alles ---> aber das Bike praktisch zu bewegen ist doch unser eigentliches Anliegen...


----------



## Deleted138492 (21. November 2009)

Boah, ich geh kaputt . Supergeiles Wetter, 17 Grad und das Rad ist nicht hier! Und dann kommst du mit so einem Foto. Als ob ich nicht schon genug leiden müsste .


----------



## funbiker9 (21. November 2009)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Boah, ich geh kaputt . Supergeiles Wetter, 17 Grad und das Rad ist nicht hier! Und dann kommst du mit so einem Foto. Als ob ich nicht schon genug leiden müsste .



Fettes Sorry Müs Lee 

Das Wetter war heute mehr als geil und der Trail sowieso...


----------



## clk2106 (21. November 2009)

wär ein geiles bild geworden, hätte mich wer geknipst, kurz bevor ich mich voll auf ie fresse gelegt hab... anfangs drift, dann vorderrad weg.. outsch...
was mich aber wirklich stört:
seit 3 ausfahrten knackst nun das bike beim festen antreten so elendig, kaum auszuhalten. dacht angangs, da is was im tretlager, scheint aber nicht so, das geräusch is leider nicht richtig ortbar


----------



## Deleted138492 (21. November 2009)

Alle Lager und Schrauben fest? Sicher, dass es nicht vielleicht die Lager der Pedale sind? Steuersatz? Gabel? Dämpferbuchsen schon ausgeschlagen (ok, unwahrscheinlich)?


----------



## funbiker9 (21. November 2009)

clk2106 schrieb:


> wär ein geiles bild geworden, hätte mich wer geknipst, kurz bevor ich mich voll auf ie fresse gelegt hab... anfangs drift, dann vorderrad weg.. outsch...
> was mich aber wirklich stört:
> seit 3 ausfahrten knackst nun das bike beim festen antreten so elendig, kaum auszuhalten. dacht angangs, da is was im tretlager, scheint aber nicht so, das geräusch is leider nicht richtig ortbar



Ja die Sache mit den Stürzen...irgendwie wird man sie nie los 

Ist es vielleicht der Sattel bzw. die Klemmung. War bei mir mal so am Biggi. Hatte ewig gebraucht bis ich drauf gekommen bin.


----------



## [email protected] (21. November 2009)

clk2106 schrieb:


> wär ein geiles bild geworden, hätte mich wer geknipst, kurz bevor ich mich voll auf ie fresse gelegt hab... anfangs drift, dann vorderrad weg.. outsch...
> was mich aber wirklich stört:
> seit 3 ausfahrten knackst nun das bike beim festen antreten so elendig, kaum auszuhalten. dacht angangs, da is was im tretlager, scheint aber nicht so, das geräusch is leider nicht richtig ortbar




Hehe das habe ich auch nen halben Tag gesucht... RearMaxle raus, Achse fetten, Gewinde mit Montagepaste einschmieren und weg ist es


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tgindia (21. November 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Hehe das habe ich auch nen halben Tag gesucht... RearMaxle raus, Achse fetten, Gewinde mit Montagepaste einschmieren und weg ist es



Jetzt ohne Scheiß, das Antrittskrachen kommt von der RearMaxle???

Hab heut endlich meine erste ENDUROausfahrt erlebt und bekomm das Grinsen nicht mehr aus dem Gesicht. Auf so ein Bike hab ich schon sooo lang gewartet! 

Aber wie gesagt, das Antrittsgeräusch ist komisch. Dachte eigentlich das es vielleicht von den Kettenbättern kommt. Aber wenn Du glaubst, das es die Hinterradachse ist. Rausziehen und fetten langt? Was ist Montagepaste oder was kann stattdessen verwendet werden?


----------



## [email protected] (21. November 2009)

Das Geräusch was ich meine war ein Knarzen beim kräftigen Antreten, bei mir wurde es dann immer häufiger... hatte auch das komplette Tretlager auseinander und habe alle Kettenblätter mit Montagepaste neu montiert und alles nachgezogen... das Problem.. das Geräusch war immer noch da.

Am Ende war es wirklich die Maxle, habe ich auch als letztes dran gedacht.

Montagepaste nennt sich das Zeug für Bikes, du kannst auch aus dem KFZ Handel Kupferpaste benutzen. Nehme ich auch, man bekommt es nur nie mehr aus den Klamotten wenn man sich damit einsaut


----------



## euer (21. November 2009)

clk2106 schrieb:


> wär ein geiles bild geworden, hätte mich wer geknipst, kurz bevor ich mich voll auf ie fresse gelegt hab... anfangs drift, dann vorderrad weg.. outsch...
> was mich aber wirklich stört:
> seit 3 ausfahrten knackst nun das bike beim festen antreten so elendig, kaum auszuhalten. dacht angangs, da is was im tretlager, scheint aber nicht so, das geräusch is leider nicht richtig ortbar



Seit heute habe ich auch dieses tolle Geräusch. Es ist proportional zu Kraft mit der ich in die Pedale trete und scheint aus dem Trestlagerbereich zu kommen. 
Morgen werde ich das mal untersuchen, denn ich habe hinten nur eine normale Schnellspannerachse beim Granite Chief.
Auch meine Sattelstütze scheint nicht richtig geklemmt zu werden, ständig verdreht sich der Sattel und rutscht gut 2cm in den Rahmen hinein. Ich werde als erstes mal das Fett von der Stütze entfernen, denn noch mehr möchte ich den Schnellspanner nicht anziehen.


----------



## clk2106 (21. November 2009)

ok, check ich mal, das mit dem maxle... so oft, wie ich nun schon nen platten hatte(3 stk) kanns echt sein, dass das von dort kommt...

haha, beim leger heut hats mit den sattel auch super verdreht inkl stütze.
war froh, dass das ding ned zu fest angeknallt war, zusätzlich hab ichs ned bereut, meinen alten rennradsattel einzusetzen, das ding schaut schon aus, wow...


----------



## -MIK- (22. November 2009)

Knacken am Jimbo:

- Kettenblätter von der Kurbel festziehen
- MAXLE Steckachse zerlegen und fetten
- Sattelstange säubern und mit Monatagepaste einsetzen
- Sattel gestänge säubern und mit Montagepaste einsezten (Sattel hierfür demontieren)

Dass sind die Stellen, an denen es bei mir immer wieder knackt. Einmal im Monat mach ich ne große Sauberaktion und da nehm ich alles auseinander....


----------



## -MIK- (23. November 2009)

Moin Jungs, hab ganz vergessen, neues Setup:



-MIK-'s altes Setup schrieb:


> Benutzername: -MIK-
> Modell: Jimbo
> Version: 6
> Rahmengröße: L
> ...



Federgabel:

- Druck: 4,8 bar
- Zugstufe : 4 Klicks
- Druckstufe:
--- Low: 5 Klicks
--- High: 3 Klicks

Dämpfer:

- Druck: 18 bar

Das Bike liegt nun um einiges satter. Die Federgabel arbeitet nun auch spürbar sensibel, nicht wie vorher fast auf Block. Das Fahrwerk war vorher sehr hecklastig ausgerichtet, nun ist es harmonisch und lieg im Nassen wirklich gut. 

Besten Dank an Relaxo, der mir mal wieder mit Rat und Tat zur Seite stand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seven-secrets (23. November 2009)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Moin Jungs, hab ganz vergessen, neues Setup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du sollst fahren und nicht laufend drann rumschrauben.


----------



## tgindia (23. November 2009)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Moin Jungs, hab ganz vergessen, neues Setup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und die Druckangabe zwischen Gabel und Dämpfer nicht verwechseln


----------



## -MIK- (24. November 2009)

seven-secrets schrieb:


> Du sollst fahren und nicht laufend drann rumschrauben.



Jajajajajajaja.....  Wird fürs WE eingeplant und die Zwischenzeit muss doch überbrückt werden... 



tgindia schrieb:


> Und die Druckangabe zwischen Gabel und Dämpfer nicht verwechseln



ROFL, könnte bei 18bar in der Gabel echt interessant werden, da schießt die Talas ja von 100 auf 160mm wie eine die Kugel aus ner Pistole raus...


----------



## Bueck (24. November 2009)

neidisch?      und das 1000 hm abwärts 
immer noch kein Schnee -


----------



## Bueck (24. November 2009)

euer schrieb:


> Seit heute habe ich auch dieses tolle Geräusch. Es ist proportional zu Kraft mit der ich in die Pedale trete und scheint aus dem Trestlagerbereich zu kommen.
> Morgen werde ich das mal untersuchen, denn ich habe hinten nur eine normale Schnellspannerachse beim Granite Chief.
> Auch meine Sattelstütze scheint nicht richtig geklemmt zu werden, ständig verdreht sich der Sattel und rutscht gut 2cm in den Rahmen hinein. Ich werde als erstes mal das Fett von der Stütze entfernen, denn noch mehr möchte ich den Schnellspanner nicht anziehen.



Hatte das mal am Cube - da war der Freilauf hin - Test mit anderer Hinterfelge.


----------



## Deleted138492 (24. November 2009)

Ja, verdammt neidisch . Ich durchlebe grade Höllenqualen, weil ich mich nicht austoben kann und will auch so eine Abfahrt .


----------



## funbiker9 (24. November 2009)

Wann bekommst du denn dein Bike wieder?


----------



## -MIK- (25. November 2009)

Bueck schrieb:


> neidisch?      und das 1000 hm abwärts
> immer noch kein Schnee -



Woah lecker.... wann kann ich Dich besuchen kommen?


----------



## trigger666 (25. November 2009)

Bueck schrieb:


> neidisch?      und das 1000 hm abwärts
> immer noch kein Schnee -



Wie geil ist das denn! Hast Du das vor der Haustür? Ich denke mal über einen Umzug nach.


----------



## Deleted138492 (25. November 2009)

@funbiker: Man sagte mir etwas von 1 1/2 bis 2 Wochen, bis sich drum gekümmert würde. Ich hoffe doch, dass sie die Zeit einhalten können, sonst platze ich vor Energie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bueck (25. November 2009)

trigger666 schrieb:


> Wie geil ist das denn! Hast Du das vor der Haustür? Ich denke mal über einen Umzug nach.






*i nix wisse* i nix sage* aber mal a Frage:



*Frage zu RP23XV am Jimbo6:*

ist das bei allen Jimbo Bikes so das beim Einfedern des Dämpfers nach 5mm Weg der Kolbenstange ein kleiner Widerstand ist - so eine Art kurzes Schleifgeräusch oder wie wenn ein Ventil auf bzw. zu macht - der Dämpfer an dieser Stelle einen kleinen Ruckler macht und dann normal weiter eintaucht?*
Bitte mal alle mit dem Oberkörper auf den Sattel lehnen und leicht wippen - geht das von Anfang an bis Ende gleich oder habt ihr auch*
so einen "Zwischenruckler" drinn? *Kenn mich mit dem Dämpfer nicht aus.


----------



## cyclo-dude (25. November 2009)

ich höre da immer so ein klacken das sich etwas nach ventil anhört, ruckeln hab ich bisher keins gespürt.


----------



## Deleted138492 (25. November 2009)

Meinst du BV? Wenn ja, sollte das normal sein, der neue RP23 hat dieses komische Nadelventil das irgendwie beide Kammern verbindet und an einem bestimmten Punkt auslöst (warum auch immer, mehr habe ich nicht vom Präsentationsvideo mitgekriegt ).


----------



## ka1saa (25. November 2009)

also bei mir schmatzt der dämpfer (09er-modell) ein bisschen vor sich hin, aber nach 5mm kann ich da nichts besonderes feststellen... werds mal bei zeiten nochmal checken.

@müs lee: ja, das habch auch irgendwo gelesen, wenns der neue ist, dann gibts da n extra ventil, das dafür sorgt, dass bei kleinen erschütterungen das wippen bei bestehen bleibender dämpfung stärker unterdrückt und dann bei bedarf mehr federweg freigegeben wird.


----------



## holger.frank (26. November 2009)

Hallo, ich überlege mir einen Uncle Jimbo 2010 zu holen, deshalb würden mich erste Erfahrungen der 2009 Jimbo Besitzern brennend interessieren:

- 2010 Jimbo gibts nur noch lackiert. Wie ist die Qualität der 2009er, gibts Lackabplatzer, Macken etc ?
- ich würde gerne die Formula Bremsen gegen eine Saint wechseln - sind Probleme bzgl der innenliegenden Zugführung zu erwarten ?
- kann man an das BB30 Innenlager auch eine Shimano Kurbel montieren ?
- welchen Eindruck macht das Schaltauge (habe an meinem aktuellen Rad schon 2 abgerissen  )?

vielen Dank und gruss holger


----------



## -MIK- (26. November 2009)

holger.frank schrieb:


> - 2010 Jimbo gibts nur noch lackiert. Wie ist die Qualität der 2009er, gibts Lackabplatzer, Macken etc ?



Bei artgerechtem Gebrauch ja.  Lässt sich aber bei keinem Bike was lackiert oder pulverbeschichtet ist verhindern. Wenn Du es krachen lässt, sind "Kampfspuren" normal. Hab aber keine Abplatzer wegen schlechter Qualität, eigentlich nur durch Einschläge.



holger.frank schrieb:


> - ich würde gerne die Formula Bremsen gegen eine Saint wechseln - sind Probleme bzgl der innenliegenden Zugführung zu erwarten ?



Wüßte nicht warum aber da kann Müs Lee wohl mehr zu sagen.....  



holger.frank schrieb:


> - kann man an das BB30 Innenlager auch eine Shimano Kurbel montieren ?



Kann man, dafür gibts Gewindeadapter



holger.frank schrieb:


> - welchen Eindruck macht das Schaltauge (habe an meinem aktuellen Rad schon 2 abgerissen  )?



Ist halt n Schaltauge, davon hat man ein zwei zu Hause auf Lager liegen und gut is. Die zwei Stück werden Dir ja nicht nur durch schöndes Schalten abgerissen sein oder?


----------



## Deleted138492 (26. November 2009)

Das Einfachste ist, Rose alles machen zu lassen bevor das Rad ausgeliefert wird. Die tauschen auf Wunsch so gut wie alles aus damit das Rad auch den Vorstellungen entsprechend beim Käufer ankommt. Hier gibts ja auch jemanden mit einer Saintkurbel und -bremsen, welche von Rose angebracht wurden (was ich auch hätte machen lassen sollen ).


----------



## clk2106 (26. November 2009)

saintkurbel ja, aber wer hat die bremse?? 
ich hab nun die maxle mal ordentlich gefettet, knacken is weniger, aber noch nicht weg, ich glaub, ich hab mehrere geräuschquellen am rad, leider...
werd wohl am we endlich mal die kurbel abbauen und nachsehn, was es da hat... darüberhinaus is bei dem tretlagerdesign kurbel abbaun allein schon wg dem putzen sinnvoll. man kommt ja echt kaum zum umwerfer 

so nebenbei, die abstimmung des dämpfers hab ich nun wohl endgültig geschafft, hab 1-2mm resthub bei suboptimalem bodenkontakt nach drop oder sprung, sonst ca 5mm.
gabel arbeitet auch super, da wirds aber noch etwas an feintuning brauchen, bis ich die ganzen low/highspeen einstellungen optimiert hab.

schaltung muss ich nun auch mal nachstellen, ich denke, die züge haben nach den ersten 400km schon etwas nachgegeben!


----------



## Deleted138492 (26. November 2009)

Ach, ich dachte es hätte auch jemand die Saintbremsen hier . Egal, bald kann ich ja was Genaues zu denen sagen  (hoffe ich doch).

btw: Dämpfersetup war bei mir schnell erledigt: Luft rein, 1m ins Flache gesprungen, ein wenig Luft raus, noch mal gesprungen, rund 5mm Restweg am Kolben - fertig. Läuft wunderbar so .

Sag mal clk, schenkst du mir dein SX?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clk2106 (26. November 2009)

ich schick dir geld mit dazu, oder??


----------



## Toolpusher69 (26. November 2009)

Tach an alle,
stehe vor der Qual der Wahl, die sogenannte Gretchenfrage. Ich suche die eierlegende Wollmilchsau. Uncle Jimbo oder Grantie Chief. Mein bevorzugtes Umfeld ist zwar eher Flach ( Kilometerschrubben ), jedoch auch des öfteren der Teuto und ich wollte so 2-3 mal im Jahr zum Bikepark Winterberg o.ä.. Mein jetziges Bike ist ein NPL 09 mit 120mm Federweg, mit dem man natürlich vorzüglich die Fitness trainieren kann. Wie verhält es sich so mit einem Uncle Jimbo? Ich habe so meine Bedenken mit 2,4er Reifen und dem Gewicht, ich bräuchte Gr.L. Laut Katalog UJ 6 13,7 Kg und GC 6 12,7 Kg. Ich selbst liege bei 88Kg bei einer Grösse von 1,85m ( ja ja ich weiß, daß meiste Tuning liegt beim Fahrer ). Also eure Empfehlung an mich, auch bezüglich Haltbarkeit, Verarbeitung u.s.w. Für fundierte Aussagen wäre ich sehr dankbar.
Grüsse aus der schönen Grafschaft Bentheim, Toolpusher69


----------



## funbiker9 (26. November 2009)

Toolpusher69 schrieb:


> Tach an alle,
> stehe vor der Qual der Wahl, die sogenannte Gretchenfrage. Ich suche die eierlegende Wollmilchsau. Uncle Jimbo oder Grantie Chief. Mein bevorzugtes Umfeld ist zwar eher Flach ( Kilometerschrubben ), jedoch auch des öfteren der Teuto und ich wollte so 2-3 mal im Jahr zum Bikepark Winterberg o.ä.. Mein jetziges Bike ist ein NPL 09 mit 120mm Federweg, mit dem man natürlich vorzüglich die Fitness trainieren kann. Wie verhält es sich so mit einem Uncle Jimbo? Ich habe so meine Bedenken mit 2,4er Reifen und dem Gewicht, ich bräuchte Gr.L. Laut Katalog UJ 6 13,7 Kg und GC 6 12,7 Kg. Ich selbst liege bei 88Kg bei einer Grösse von 1,85m ( ja ja ich weiß, daß meiste Tuning liegt beim Fahrer ). Also eure Empfehlung an mich, auch bezüglich Haltbarkeit, Verarbeitung u.s.w. Für fundierte Aussagen wäre ich sehr dankbar.
> Grüsse aus der schönen Grafschaft Bentheim, Toolpusher69



Wenn du damit auch ab und an in den Bikepark willst---> Uncle Jimbo.
Im flachen kannst du ja die Absenkfunktion benutzen, welche dir die Gabel zur Verfügung stellt. Dämpfer blockieren, Gabel runter und schon geht das Ding ab wie Sau. 
Allerdings ist es schwer eine Kombination von ' Fitness Bike ' und ' Bikeparkschleuder ' hin zu bekommen. 

Zu meiner Erfahrung:

Ob ich jetzt mit meinem Tour/ All mountain Bike unterwegs bin oder mit dem Uncle Jimbo...der Unterschied ist nicht annährend so gravierend wie ich anfangs gedacht habe.


----------



## clk2106 (26. November 2009)

kauf dir das granite chief und borg dir im park ein gscheites bike 

bin letztens mal schnell mit meinem CC bike eine runde gedüst, also echt gedüst... das is schon noch was anderes...

leute, verabschiedet euch vom gedanken, es gäb ein rad für alles und es is überall super!!
das ding is ein enduro und geht für diese bezeichnung erfreulich gut bergauf.
aber mal ehrlich, so ein ein CC bike läufts auch nicht, nie und nimmer!

und im park fahr ich auch lieber mit dem bald gelieferten DH720, als da mit 160mm rumzueiern...


----------



## funbiker9 (26. November 2009)

Ja, im Bikepark geht einfach nichts über ein Big Bike...da hast du wohl recht.
In Winterberg* kann *man aber auch mit dem Jimbo Spaß haben.


----------



## Bueck (27. November 2009)

Toolpusher69 schrieb:


> Tach an alle,
> stehe vor der Qual der Wahl, die sogenannte Gretchenfrage. Ich suche die eierlegende Wollmilchsau. Uncle Jimbo oder Grantie Chief. Mein bevorzugtes Umfeld ist zwar eher Flach ( Kilometerschrubben ), jedoch auch des öfteren der Teuto und ich wollte so 2-3 mal im Jahr zum Bikepark Winterberg o.ä.. Mein jetziges Bike ist ein NPL 09 mit 120mm Federweg, mit dem man natürlich vorzüglich die Fitness trainieren kann. Wie verhält es sich so mit einem Uncle Jimbo? Ich habe so meine Bedenken mit 2,4er Reifen und dem Gewicht, ich bräuchte Gr.L. Laut Katalog UJ 6 13,7 Kg und GC 6 12,7 Kg. Ich selbst liege bei 88Kg bei einer Grösse von 1,85m ( ja ja ich weiß, daß meiste Tuning liegt beim Fahrer ). Also eure Empfehlung an mich, auch bezüglich Haltbarkeit, Verarbeitung u.s.w. Für fundierte Aussagen wäre ich sehr dankbar.
> Grüsse aus der schönen Grafschaft Bentheim, Toolpusher69


 

Kauf dir ein Jimbo 6 - mit 90ger Vorbau - ohne Spacer darunter - und Sattel so einstellen das es mit der Flucht von Kneischeibe und Pedalkurbel passt - dann hast du ein super agiles Bike welches bergauf (mit Platform Stufe 2) einem Cube AMS125 bis auf das Mehrgewicht der 2.4er Reifen in nichts nachsteht ... Bin begeistert.

 Und selbst auf der normalsten CC-Feierabendtour kommt man immer an irgendwelchen schönen Abfahrten vorbei bei denen die 160mm genial
 zu fahren sind ... Versprochen** (siehe neues Foto im Fotoalbum)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sledge (27. November 2009)

holger.frank schrieb:


> Hallo, ich überlege mir einen Uncle Jimbo 2010 zu holen, deshalb würden mich erste Erfahrungen der 2009 Jimbo Besitzern brennend interessieren:
> 
> - 2010 Jimbo gibts nur noch lackiert. Wie ist die Qualität der 2009er, gibts Lackabplatzer, Macken etc ?
> vielen Dank und gruss holger



Hallo, das Rose Dr. Z wurde in der Mountain Bike einem Langzeittest unterzogen. Hab die Zeitung grad vor mir, in dem Test wurde die Lackqualität bemängelt.
Ich zitiere: "Spuren hinterlassen hat der harte Einsatz gleichwohl: etwa in Form von durchscheuertem Lack an allen Stellen, wo im Übergang vom Hauptrahmen zum Hinterbau die Züge dicht am Rahmen verlaufen. Selbst nachträglich angebrachte Schutzaufkleber konnten das nicht lange verhindern.[...]Weitere Lackplatzer gab's auch an der ungeschützten Kettenstrebe" Zitat Ende.


----------



## cyclo-dude (27. November 2009)

über nen 90er vorbau hab ich auch schon nachgedacht.
hab XL bei 1,98m und 96cm schritt. mit dem jetzigen 75er sitze ich recht gedrungen und ich müßte eigentlich sogar den sattel noch was weiter ranschieben, oder muss ichmich einfach dran gewöhnen.

alles in allem ein GEILES fahrgefühl, aber irgendwann wirds auf einen schlag ungemütlich


----------



## Bueck (27. November 2009)

cyclo-dude schrieb:


> über nen 90er vorbau hab ich auch schon nachgedacht.
> hab XL bei 1,98m und 96cm schritt. mit dem jetzigen 75er sitze ich recht gedrungen und ich müßte eigentlich sogar den sattel noch was weiter ranschieben, oder muss ichmich einfach dran gewöhnen.
> 
> alles in allem ein GEILES fahrgefühl, aber irgendwann wirds auf einen schlag ungemütlich


 



Durch den relativ flachen Sitzwinkel muß der Sattel sowieso fast bis Anschlag vor um bei voll versenkter Gabel richtig zu Sitzen (jedenfalls bei mir mit Schrittlänge 90cm) - Da ist es auch gut das Kindshock eine neue versenkbare Stütze - KS950i - raus bringt die keinen Versatz nach hinten hat und der Sattel so optimal eingestellt werden kann.
Wer viel Bergauf fährt weiß das zu schätzen.
Ich hab jetzt die optimale Position gefunden (90ger Vorbau - Sattel ganz vor - Stütze raus bis 3,5 - Lenker 45° nach hinten was den 90ger Vorbau wieder etwas kürzt - auch gut für die Handgelenke - keine Spacer)


----------



## tgindia (27. November 2009)

Was soll ich sagen, ich für mich hab die Eierlegendewollmilchsau im Jimbo6 gefunden. Optimierung war jedoch in folgenden Punkten angesagt:

- Kindshock versenkbare Sattelstütze
- ergonomische Handgriffe welche die Hand entlasten

Nun hab ich mein "All in One". Anbei noch 2 Bilder von meinem gestrigen "NightRide"


----------



## Deleted138492 (27. November 2009)

Für Herbst und Winter würde ich den NN aber runterschmeissen. Ich war schon nicht von dem überzeugt, als es noch trocken war...

Ansonsten: Das kleine Schwarze sieht doch besser aus .


----------



## Sledge (27. November 2009)

tgindia schrieb:


> Was soll ich sagen, ich für mich hab die Eierlegendewollmilchsau im Jimbo6 gefunden. Optimierung war jedoch in folgenden Punkten angesagt:
> 
> - ergonomische Handgriffe welche die Hand entlasten



Was sind das für Handriffe?


----------



## Deleted138492 (27. November 2009)

Die auf dem Foto sehen nach den Originalen aus. Vielleicht ist das Bild nicht mehr ganz aktuell .


----------



## tgindia (27. November 2009)

Wie gesagt, dass Bild ist von gestern Nacht und die Griffe (ergon) noch nicht dran...


----------



## ka1saa (27. November 2009)

die langhubige kindshock hab ich mir auch schon überlegt... für trailsurfen ist die joplin genial, aber für mehr muss man trotzdem absteigen und den schnellspanner bemühen.
zum thema sattelposition, ich würd meinen sattel gern noch bisl weiter nach hinten machen, aber da ist ne markierung am sattel (slr t1), da darf man wohl nicht düber raus *blödfrag* ^^? ansonsten müsst ich wohl über nen längeren vorbau nachdenken (von 80 auf 90mm...), irgendwann wirds sonst unangenehm *vorposter-zustimm*.


----------



## cyclo-dude (27. November 2009)

problem ist sattel nach vorne und längerer vorbau ändert dann ja nix oder?
kann man des 75er FA vom 4er modell wohl auch umdrehen?
oder muss ich den sattel nach außen drehen??
geht das so?

den sattel weiter als das gestell "zuläßt" zu verstellen wird nicht sooo schlimm sein denke ich, ist ja nix aus CFK oder?
hab ich auch gemacht, bislang keine probleme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (28. November 2009)

Die Spedition, die Rose bei mir hat antanzen lassen ist echt schnell! Gestern ist das Rad angekommen...






...aber nicht bei mir, sondern erst mal bei Rose!


----------



## -MIK- (29. November 2009)

@Kindshock User: Leute, hab mal ne Frage, hat die Sattelstütze Spiel? Ich kenne das noch von der ersten Joplin, die hatte 1 - 2mm Spiel, was mich beim biken extrem gestört hätte. Spiele nämlich auch mit dem Gedanken mir eine KS 900 i zu kaufen.


----------



## Bueck (29. November 2009)

cyclo-dude schrieb:


> problem ist sattel nach vorne und längerer vorbau ändert dann ja nix oder?
> * ...
> ! Doch - das ändert viel - weil als erstes mal die eigentliche Sitzposition bei versenkter Gabel stimmen muss.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bueck (29. November 2009)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Die auf dem Foto sehen nach den Originalen aus. Vielleicht ist das Bild nicht mehr ganz aktuell .



Kauftipp:
ich hab die xtreme  r-gotec comfort best.nr. 694308-1 für 13,50euro
gleich montieren lassen - saugute griffe - würd sie nicht mehr hergeben.


... genug geschrieben ... ich muß weg ... schnell noch ne Runde kurbeln


----------



## Deleted138492 (29. November 2009)

@MIK: Warte die neue Version der KS ab, die soll praktisch kein Seitenspiel mehr haben (behauptet die Freeride in der letzten Ausgabe).


----------



## tgindia (29. November 2009)

-MIK- schrieb:


> @Kindshock User: Leute, hab mal ne Frage, hat die Sattelstütze Spiel? Ich kenne das noch von der ersten Joplin, die hatte 1 - 2mm Spiel, was mich beim biken extrem gestört hätte. Spiele nämlich auch mit dem Gedanken mir eine KS 900 i zu kaufen.




Aaaalso, die Kindshock Baureihen haben kein seitliches Spiel (wenn nur seeeehr gering) und die Stütze bleibt auch in versenkter Position arretiert und wird nicht herausgezogen wenn man das Bike daran hebt.

Ich habe auch noch die Joplin an meinem alten Bike und bin komm damit auch gut zurecht. Das seitliche Spiel hat mich beim biken eigentlich nicht gestört. Vielleicht ein wenig gewöhnungsbedürftig  Das Spiel kommt vom Messingführungsbolzen, der ist sehr weich und gibt mit der Zeit das Spiel frei. Ergo, wenn er getauscht wird veringert sich das Spiel wieder. Hab ich ein paar mal gemacht - ist halt immer mit arbeit verbunden   Das Problem, dass der Sattel in abgesenkter Position herausziehbar ist wird dadurch natürlich nicht behoben. Aber auch das hat mich nicht wirklich gestört. Dann schon eher der geringe Hub.

Also, ruhig sich ne Kindshock gönnen. Aber drann denken, der Handhebel ist recht kurz geraten und nach einiger Ruhezeit will die Stütze mit Kraft beweget werden.


----------



## euer (29. November 2009)

Bueck schrieb:


> Kauftipp:
> ich hab die xtreme  r-gotec comfort best.nr. 694308-1 für 13,50euro
> gleich montieren lassen - saugute griffe - würd sie nicht mehr hergeben.
> 
> ...



Kann ich nur bestätigen, hab mir auch diese Griffe geholt. 

Allerdings haben meine Handschuhe eine Geleinlage und die drückt manchmal durch die Unterstützung vom Griff. Also eher nur mit "normalen" Handschuhen, aber dann sind die echt spitze.


----------



## cyclo-dude (29. November 2009)

mhhh okay dann probiere ich mal das umzustellen mit dem sattel.
spacer raus ist so ein ding, dann wirds glaub ich recht tief vorne, ich habe jetzt schon etwa 6-8cm überhöhung, und ärgerlich ist das mir das nicht in der austauschzeit eingefallen ist mit dem vorbau.
ich werd mich langsam rantasten, jetzt ists ja eh egal


----------



## strippenzieher (29. November 2009)

servus,

hab mir jetzt alles bis zur letzten Seite durchgelesen konnte aber zum Beef Cake so gut wie nicht rauslesen als einzigster hat  W.K. sein Gerät gezeigt trotz 11 Besitzer. Frage deshalb da mir das Beef Cake zusagt weils so richtig Bullig aussieht und von der Ausstattung gut ist.

Auf der Hompage vom Beef Cake 8 ist es mit Hammersdchmidt abgebildet doch in pearl-orange/pearl-white nicht verwirrt bisschen

Könnten die angesprochenen Beef Cake Fahrer sich zu wort melden und was von Ihrem neuen Gerät erzählen


Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaStErLeNiN (29. November 2009)

@strippenzieher

Also ich habe ein Beef Cake 8 in schwarz. Ist ein echt geiles Gefährt.
Mit hammerschmidt wirst du das Ding allerdings nicht bekommen, da die Strebe des Hinterbaus im Weg ist. Soweit ich weiß gilt das auch für die 2010 Modelle.
Wollte auch zuerst unbedingt die Hammerschmidt - jetzt ist es halt eine 2fach Kurbel. Habe mir noch ne E13 Kettenführung rangemacht und jetzt isses perfekt 

Was möchtest denn genau wissen?


----------



## ka1saa (29. November 2009)

die 09er modelle (also das, wo das beef cake in schwarz mit hammerschmidt abgebildet ist) gibts soweit ich weiß eh nicht mehr und in den specs steht die hammerschmidt ja auch (leider) nicht drinn. trotzdem interessant, dass die die kurbel da mal dranngebaut haben ...


----------



## -MIK- (30. November 2009)

THX für die Kindshockerfahrungen.... Was heißt denn, "Aber drann denken, der Handhebel ist recht kurz geraten und nach einiger Ruhezeit will die Stütze mit Kraft beweget werden. "?

Würdet Ihr die 300 oder die 350 empfehlen?


----------



## seven-secrets (30. November 2009)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Würdet Ihr die 300 oder die 350 empfehlen?



Moin MIK,

die Joplin! 


Wir war's WE?


----------



## clk2106 (30. November 2009)

ich muss ehrlich sagen, nach reiflichen tests mit beiden stützen würde ich wieder zur KS greifen.
die joplin hat seit anfang an spiel, macht nun sogar schon mucken bei der absenkung, d.h. sie kommt im versenkten zustand selbstständig wieder etwas raus.
also das thema wartung ist hier eine riesen frage!?!?!!?


----------



## -MIK- (30. November 2009)

seven-secrets schrieb:


> Moin MIK,
> 
> die Joplin!
> 
> ...



Hehe, grüß Dich alter Freund. Wir haben die Joplin doch auf der Eurobike getestet und damals schon das Spiel gesehen... Außerdem, die KS ist um 100 Euro günstiger und wenn die nahezu spielfrei ist... Perfekt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tgindia (30. November 2009)

Die neue (die alte aber auch) KS ist nahezu spielfrei.

Der kurze (im vergleich zu Joplin&Co.) Hebel macht die Verstellung ein wenig fummeliger. Wird die Stütze ein Weilchen nicht verwendet muss man mit viel Kraft die Stütze bewegen um Funktion zu erlangen, danach flutscht alles wie gewohnt. Dieses Phänomen ist bekannt und nicht schlimm - erfordert einfach ein wenig Schmackes (Hebel bewegen und mit dem allerwertesten drauf und alles funktioniert  )

Bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Preisleistungsverhältniss. Hatte schon alle Arten von Herstellern und würd mir diese jederzeit wieder holen!


----------



## clk2106 (30. November 2009)

is bei der neuen der kopf ein wenig härter??
mir hats bei der 900er damals die klemmplatten verbogen, wahr wohl das falsche material...
hab dann ersatz bekommen, farblich anders, nehm an, härteres material...


----------



## -MIK- (30. November 2009)

Was würdet Iht denn empfehlen, 300 oder 350?


----------



## tgindia (30. November 2009)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Was würdet Iht denn empfehlen, 300 oder 350?



Was soll denn 300 oder 350 sein 

Ich hab die KS I900 mit 125mm Hub. Es gibt noch eine mit 100mm Hub wobei für uns wohl nur erstere in Frage kommt


----------



## -MIK- (1. Dezember 2009)

LOL, ich Idiot, meinte die i900 oder i950, mir hat sich der Unterschied noch nicht erschlossen....


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (1. Dezember 2009)

...ist doch offensichtlich:
- die i950 hat keinen Versatz und eine doppelte Klemmung für den Sattel
- die i900 hat einen Versatz und nur eine einfache Klemmung für den Sattel


----------



## -MIK- (1. Dezember 2009)

Ich kanns nicht glauben aber ich steh grad total auf dem Schlauch, wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe gibts nur den Unterschied in der Sattelklemmung richtig? Rein vom Bild her würde mir die 900er zusagen, ich gehe mal davon aus, dass man die Sattelneigung bei beiden einstellen kann oder?


----------



## seven-secrets (1. Dezember 2009)

Moin MIK,

schau Dir die Bilder an, dann siehst Du selbst, wie sie sich unterscheiden. Die Remote-Ausführungen sehen da im Versatz nochmal anders aus. Die Neigung kannst Du bei allen verstellen, sonst musst Du halt in der Baggy einen Keil unterlegen.

http://www.kindshock.com.cn/cn/products.asp?fid=181

Grüße aus dem deutschen Mittelgebirge mit dem längsten MTB-Strecken-Netz


----------



## seven-secrets (1. Dezember 2009)

Ahhhh, noch was!

Fährt eigentlich die Mehrheit von Euch Remote oder greift Ihr zwischen die Beine? Die eigenen natürlich!


----------



## -MIK- (1. Dezember 2009)

Die "normale" und die Remote sind identisch, genau wie bei der Joplin. Da kann man das Remote Kit nachrüsten, ist ja im Endeffekt nur n Seilzug, der das Ventil öffnet. 

Hab auch überlegt ob Remote oder "Normal", wird aber wahrscheinlich kein Remote werden, da ich den Lenker möglichst aufgeräumt haben will. Deshalb hat ja auch der Fahrradcomputer seinen Weg nicht ans Jimbo gefunden.  Außerdem, die 3 - 4 mal auf ner Tour, da kann man auch zwischen die Beine greifen, hauptsache man muss nicht jedes mal absteigen, Klemmung lösen, Sattel runter, ausrichten..... bla bla bla...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seven-secrets (1. Dezember 2009)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Die "normale" und die Remote sind identisch, genau wie bei der Joplin. Da kann man das Remote Kit nachrüsten, ist ja im Endeffekt nur n Seilzug, der das Ventil öffnet.



Da muss ich Dich enttäuschen, denn neben dem Seilzug und Auslöser braucht die Remote auch den Gegenhalter für die Bowdenzughülle. Sieht man auf den Bildern recht gut. Der ist am Sattelstützenkopf aus einem "Guss" mitgefertigt. Wird dann der ganze Kopf getauscht?


----------



## -MIK- (1. Dezember 2009)

Aah, okay, jetzt seh ich was Du meinst. Gut, dann hab ich mich wohl vertan, die Joplin kann man im Nachhinein noch umbauen auf Remote. Aber wie gesagt, mir würde der Hebel reichen. Will nicht mehr soviel am Cockpit haben. Wenn ich mir das mal vorstelle:

- 2 x Bremshebel
- 2 x Trigger / Shifter
- 1 x Remotelock von der Gabel
- 1 x Remotel für die Sattelstütze
- 1x Tacho
- 1x Lampe beim Nightride

.... Vieel zu viel für mich.


----------



## flo-air (1. Dezember 2009)

So, jetzt kommen meine Daten:

Benutzername: flo-air
Modell: Jimbo
Version: 4
Rahmengröße: L
Größe(cm): 189
Gewicht(kg): ca. 70 kg (fahrfertig angezogen)
Schrittlänge: 
Federgabelmodell: Rock Shox Lyrik 2 Step Air
Druck (Bar/PSI): 7 bar
SAG (%): ca. 30 %
Dämpfermodell: Fox RP23
Druck (Bar): 14 bar (mags gerne etwas straffer)
SAG (%): ca. 35 %

Die SAG- Angaben sind mehr oder weniger geraten, hab ehrlich gesagt nicht so den Plan davon, wie man das bestimmt... 
Bin bis jetzt super zufrieden mit dem Bike, die Lyrik funktioniert auch einwandfrei. Habe lediglich paar Ergon Enduro- Griffe nachgerüstet, sonst sind bis jetzt keine weiteren Modifikationen angedacht.

Hat jemand von euch ne aktuelle Info bezüglich der 3-fach-Kettenführung von Rose? Die solte ja Ende 2009 verfügbar sein

weiterhin fröhliches biken 
Grüße vom Flo


----------



## herkulars (1. Dezember 2009)

> - 2 x Bremshebel
> - 2 x Trigger / Shifter
> - 1 x Remotelock von der Gabel
> - 1 x Remotel für die Sattelstütze
> ...



Breiterer Lenker? Oder mal damit probieren 

Ich bin auch kein Freund von überladenen Lenkern, deshalb freue ich mich auch über die Matchmaker an meinem Jimbo.


----------



## Deleted138492 (1. Dezember 2009)

Erst eine Bremsendiskussion, nun eine Variostützendebatte. Mann, hier gehts um die ROSE, no Red Bull oder whatever .

btw: Meine Rose ging gestern zu den Mechanikern (endlich!), die sich die Bremsen hoffentlich anständig anschauen und mir dann eine Saint dranpappen ^^.


----------



## -MIK- (1. Dezember 2009)

herkulars schrieb:


> Breiterer Lenker? Oder mal damit probieren



LOL, würg, neee, muss nicht sein...



herkulars schrieb:


> Ich bin auch kein Freund von überladenen Lenkern, deshalb freue ich mich auch über die Matchmaker an meinem Jimbo.



Oh ja, den Matchmaker hätte ich auch sehr gerne aber leider gibst für die The One keinen passenden. Für ne Oro gibts den Matchmaker, argh... 

@Müs Lee: Geht doch um Rose, die Sattelstütze soll in ein ROSE Bike verbaut werden und Herkulars Link war sogar von Rose. Also, alles roger....


----------



## ka1saa (1. Dezember 2009)

seven-secrets schrieb:


> Fährt eigentlich die Mehrheit von Euch Remote oder greift Ihr zwischen die Beine? Die eigenen natürlich!


Fahr Lever (aka "normal"/Hebel). Hatte allerdings schon 1-2x die Situation, dass ich schnell den Sattel runterbekommen musst und ganz gern beide Hände am Lenker gelassen hätte . Naja, wie gesagt 1-2x... ist die Frage, ob sich die Remote da lohnt.
Davon abgesehen, dass es natürlich ein luxusproblem ist xD, ohne sone Sattelstütze gings ja vorher auch .


----------



## tgindia (1. Dezember 2009)

So, meine Vorderradbremse (TheOne) gehört wohl auch zu den "Auslaufmodellen".
Wunderte mich schon weshalb trotz tollem einfahren die Bremsleistung so lasch war. Beläge raus und an der Kolbenseite waren sie feucht von der Bremsflüssigkeit 

Also bei Rose melden und abwarten was passiert. Bin gespannt was Müs-Lee noch alles so erlebt. Eine dichte TheOne als Ersatz würde mir schon langen. An das geeier und gequietsche hatte ich mich ja schon gewöhnt


----------



## Deleted138492 (1. Dezember 2009)

Aha, ich bin also wirklich nicht der einzige . Das beruhigt doch ein wenig ^^.

Nur verstehe ich nicht, was ihr alle mit diesen Stützen habt. Ich mag es vielleicht nicht verstehen, weil ich noch nicht zu dem Genuss gekommen bin, eine zu probieren, aber bisher haben sie mir nicht gefehlt. Könnte sein, dass ich meine Meinung mal ändern würde, aber so reicht mir auch der Griff zum Schnellspanner. Wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich den Sattel eigentlich fast nie verstelle, dafür gehts hierzulande nicht lange genug bergab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ka1saa (1. Dezember 2009)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Nur verstehe ich nicht, was ihr alle mit diesen Stützen habt. Ich mag es vielleicht nicht verstehen, weil ich noch nicht zu dem Genuss gekommen bin, eine zu probieren, aber bisher haben sie mir nicht gefehlt. Könnte sein, dass ich meine Meinung mal ändern würde, aber so reicht mir auch der Griff zum Schnellspanner. Wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich den Sattel eigentlich fast nie verstelle, dafür gehts hierzulande nicht lange genug bergab.


joa habs auch für nicht so wahnsinnig nötig gehalten, aber weil ich die crossmax sx haben wollt (und die x.0-gruppe so geil ist xD) und der preis vom jimbo 6 mit dranngeschraubten crossmax sx wieder fast bei dem vom 8er war, hab ich das 8er genommen mit der idee, dass ich die joplin ja immer noch verkaufen kann. finds aber super praktisch, grad beim trailsurfen, um mal auf ebenen passagen den sattel schnell hoch und bei bedarf wieder runterzufahren, erweitert das flowige fahrgefühl nochmal erheblich. für downhill reicht der absenkbereich von 75mm dann halt nicht mehr *hehe* und wenn man eh kein hochrunterhochrunter im gelände hat, dann braucht mans ja auch an der sattelstütze nicht.


----------



## clk2106 (1. Dezember 2009)

die variostütze weisst du erst dann zu schätzen, wenn du mal eine hattest 

gerade im gewellten terain is die einfach der hammer, kein fahren wie der affe am schleifstein, wenn der knackige gegenanstieg kommt, und auch keine troubles, wenns mal knackig bergab geht...


----------



## -MIK- (1. Dezember 2009)

@Müs Lee: Bevor es Fullies gab, sind wir Hardtails gefahren. Bis zu dem Moment wo es die vollgefederten Bikes gab, hat sie auch keiner vermisst.... Denk mal drüber nach.  

@tgindia: *snög* blöde Sache, kann Dir aber nur den Tip geben, lass die Bremse reparieren und tausche sie nicht gegen eine Neue. Damit bekommst andere Probleme. Zumindest war es bei mir und der code so. Schick se ein, lass Rose die Dichtungen tauschen und gut is.


----------



## Deleted138492 (1. Dezember 2009)

Wieso, was war denn mit deiner Kot (Achtung, Bremsenunterforuminsiderwitz)?

Zum Variodingens: Leider kenne ich niemanden in meiner Nähe, der so ein Ding besitzt, weshalb ich so etwas auch noch nie ausprobieren konnte. Wenn ich mal Geld zu viel habe, probiere ich vielleicht mal eine aus, vorher ist es (zumindest für mich) nicht nötig. Erst mal muss ich die Winterreifen abstottern, was immerhin 80 Teuros sind. Zum Glück gibts die Kettenführung zu Weihnachten .

Und nie wieder Formula... klingelts? Wenn ja, macht die Tür nicht auf sondern meldet euch im nächsten Hospital zur längeren Beobachtung an.


----------



## Toolpusher69 (2. Dezember 2009)

Wieder tach an alle,
war heute im Biketempel bei Rose. Ich habe das neue Uncle Jimbo 6 gesehen , probegefahren und dann in Braun-Weiß bestellt  ( kommt ende Dezember  ). Die Joblin habe ich ebenfalls getestet, ist wirklich eine super Sache. Nur leider war mein Budget erschöpft  und ich möchte die Nerven meiner Frau nicht überstrapazieren ( bloß kein Krieg vor Weihnachten  ). In freudiger Erwartung, Toolpusher69


----------



## funbiker9 (2. Dezember 2009)

Toolpusher69 schrieb:


> Wieder tach an alle,
> war heute im Biketempel bei Rose. Ich habe das neue Uncle Jimbo 6 gesehen , probegefahren und dann in Braun-Weiß bestellt  ( kommt ende Dezember  ). Die Joblin habe ich ebenfalls getestet, ist wirklich eine super Sache. Nur leider war mein Budget erschöpft  und ich möchte die Nerven meiner Frau nicht überstrapazieren ( bloß kein Krieg vor Weihnachten  ). In freudiger Erwartung, Toolpusher69



Glückwunsch  

& wir warten auf Bilder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (2. Dezember 2009)

flo-air schrieb:


> So, jetzt kommen meine Daten:
> 
> Benutzername: flo-air
> Modell: Jimbo
> ...



Hmmm das ist wohl wirklich eher weniger als mehr... mit 70kg fahrfertig und 14bar im DÃ¤mpfer sind das nicht annÃ¤hernd 35%SAG das sind eher 5-10%... bevor das in die Tabelle kommt bitte nochmal in Ruhe Ã¼berprÃ¼fen und korrigieren...


----------



## Bueck (2. Dezember 2009)

*wieder was gebastelt - Schaltwerkschutz*
                         &
* super-moderner-billig-SAG-O-Meter* 

Erklärbär zum Sag-o-meter = wenn aus der normalen Sitzposition der dünne Strich rechts am dicken Strich liegt = 40% SAG / liegt er an der linken Seite der dicken Markierung an ist es 30% SAG ... voll einfach, oder? 
Aufwand: zur festlegung der Markierungsposition eimal den O-Ring bei 30 bzw 40% SAG stellen - Federung bis dorthin belasten und Strich pinseln.

Während der Fahrt immer ablesbar ;-)   ... ausser bei Nacht.

PS: zur Sattelstützendiskussion: da wo ich zuhause bin ist es so:  Sattel 50% oben + Sattel 50% unten weils nach bergauf immer sauber bergab geht


----------



## tgindia (2. Dezember 2009)

Dei überaus "großzügig" dimensionierte Sagangabe habe ich nicht miteingepflegt


----------



## strippenzieher (2. Dezember 2009)

hab heut bei Rose angerufen weil ja auf dem Bild vom Beef Cake 8 2009 mit Hammerschmidt abgebildet ist und sagte des geht erst ab 2010 Modellen 
warum ist es den so schwer ein Rad zu finden das einem zusagt aber immer abstriche gemacht werden müssen (ausser man gibt natürlich reichlich Geld aus dann sollte es klappen)


----------



## Bueck (2. Dezember 2009)

strippenzieher schrieb:


> hab heut bei Rose angerufen weil ja auf dem Bild vom Beef Cake 8 2009 mit Hammerschmidt abgebildet ist und sagte des geht erst ab 2010 Modellen
> warum ist es den so schwer ein Rad zu finden das einem zusagt aber immer abstriche gemacht werden müssen (ausser man gibt natürlich reichlich Geld aus dann sollte es klappen)



...weil das halt das Gleiche wie bei FRAUEN ist ...


----------



## Bueck (2. Dezember 2009)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> @MIK: Warte die neue Version der KS ab, die soll praktisch kein Seitenspiel mehr haben (behauptet die Freeride in der letzten Ausgabe).



schau mal hier ... ist das schon die neue (weil das Bild alt ist).
Der Preis wär super für eine ks950i.
http://www.bikestore.cc/product_info.php/products_id/23726


----------



## Nachor (2. Dezember 2009)

Bueck schrieb:


> *wieder was gebastelt - Schaltwerkschutz*
> &
> * super-moderner-billig-SAG-O-Meter*
> 
> ...



Also "fast" genauso wie bei Canyon 
http://www.canyon.com/popup/serien_highlights/sag-monitor.html?title=SAG-MONITOR


zur Sattelstütze:

Diameterabhängig  , BÄH denglisch wird immer schlimmer !!!


----------



## Deleted138492 (2. Dezember 2009)

Jo, wollte ich auch grad sagen. Der Sagindikator kam mir verdächtig bekannt vor . Die Schaltwerkbefestigung ist allerdings gar nicht so übel . Hast du dir das Blech selbst zurechtgebogen?


----------



## Nachor (2. Dezember 2009)

Nochmal ne Frage zur KS. Reizen tut mich so ein Teil auch, aber mit der KS bekomme ich den Sattel doch nie soweit runter wie jetzt , oder? Ich kann mir halt momentan nicht vorstellen wie "tief" das Teil eingebaut wird ??


----------



## Deleted138492 (2. Dezember 2009)

Wenn du die KS bis zum Anschlag reinschiebst, kommts auf das Gleiche raus. Das ist aber irgendwie wohl nicht so ganz im Sinne des Erfinders .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bueck (2. Dezember 2009)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Jo, wollte ich auch grad sagen. Der Sagindikator kam mir verdächtig bekannt vor . Die Schaltwerkbefestigung ist allerdings gar nicht so übel . Hast du dir das Blech selbst zurechtgebogen?



Logo... bin ja nicht studiert ;-) ... 
4mm Alublech 
hier eine Skizze: 


PS: erwischt  wegen dem Sag-o-meter ... hab auf der Canyonseite spioniert


----------



## Nachor (2. Dezember 2009)

Ist es nicht ?? Eigentlich willst du das Teil doch so weit runter wies geht, bei ner steilen Abfahrt, oder ?


----------



## ka1saa (2. Dezember 2009)

strippenzieher schrieb:


> hab heut bei Rose angerufen weil ja auf dem Bild vom Beef Cake 8 2009 mit Hammerschmidt abgebildet ist und sagte des geht erst ab 2010 Modellen
> warum ist es den so schwer ein Rad zu finden das einem zusagt aber immer abstriche gemacht werden müssen (ausser man gibt natürlich reichlich Geld aus dann sollte es klappen)


gibts denn überhaupt noch 09er beef cakes? ansonsten ist die diskussion hinfällig oder?


----------



## Nachor (2. Dezember 2009)

Bueck schrieb:


> Logo... bin ja nicht studiert ;-) ...
> 4mm Alublech
> hier eine Skizze:
> 
> ...



Hast du noch ne Kopie davon ?? )
welche Löcher am Rahmen hast du denn benutzt ?? Muss mal schauen ob da was ist zum nschrauben


----------



## Bueck (2. Dezember 2009)

Nachor schrieb:


> Hast du noch ne Kopie davon ?? )
> welche Löcher am Rahmen hast du denn benutzt ?? Muss mal schauen ob da was ist zum nschrauben



Am Rahmen ist schon ein Gewinde M6 drinn (irgendwann gibt´s bestimmt sowas zu kaufen - extra für jimbo so wie es Liteville auch macht)


----------



## Deleted138492 (2. Dezember 2009)

@ ka1saa: Schon, aber bisher hatte niemand die KS bis zum Anschlag versenkt. Also ich meine den nicht verstellbaren Teil, der im Sattelrohr steckt. Es geht ja darum, letzteren nicht verstellen zu müssen, und wenn der ganz drinsteckt ist der Sattel nachher vielleicht zu tief.

Meinte natürlich Nachor ^^.


----------



## ka1saa (3. Dezember 2009)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> @ ka1saa: Schon, aber bisher hatte niemand die KS bis zum Anschlag versenkt. Also ich meine den nicht verstellbaren Teil, der im Sattelrohr steckt. Es geht ja darum, letzteren nicht verstellen zu müssen, und wenn der ganz drinsteckt ist der Sattel nachher vielleicht zu tief.


ähm meinst du wirklich mich? es ging in meinem letzten post um den von mir zitierten post von wegen hammerschmidt am beef cake .

ansonsten stimm ich dir größtenteils zu, hab das grad mal eben grob abgemessen, bei meiner fahr-sattelposition für die ebene bei 94cm schrittlänge müsste sone variosattelstütze wohl um die 20cm hub haben, damit ich sie quasi stufenlos von komplett versenkt bis komplett ausgefahren betätigen könnte . allerdings wär natürlich auch ne 125er schon wieder ein enormer fortschritt in sachen komfort (uhhh ^^), halt die frage, ob ers wert ist, sollte schonmal für ein paar ruppigere abfahrten ohne absteigen reichen .


----------



## -MIK- (3. Dezember 2009)

Nachor schrieb:


> Ist es nicht ?? Eigentlich willst du das Teil doch so weit runter wies geht, bei ner steilen Abfahrt, oder ?



Also soweit wie möglich runter mach ich den Sattel nie. Um ehrlich zu sein, wenn ich den Sattel ganz reindrücke, dann kann ich nicht mehr fahren. So ein bissel Kontakt zum Sattel braucht man auf Abfahrten schon wie ich finde. Von daher sind 125mm Verstellbereich für die Stütze schon enorm.


----------



## tgindia (3. Dezember 2009)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Also soweit wie möglich runter mach ich den Sattel nie. Um ehrlich zu sein, wenn ich den Sattel ganz reindrücke, dann kann ich nicht mehr fahren. So ein bissel Kontakt zum Sattel braucht man auf Abfahrten schon wie ich finde. Von daher sind 125mm Verstellbereich für die Stütze schon enorm.


 

Geb da MIK vollkommen recht, ein wenig Sattelführung am Schenkel finde ich auch sehr wichtig und ich hatte noch keine steile Abfahrt gefunden bei der die 125mm Hub nicht ausgereicht hätten. 
Wo das nötig wäre fahr ich wohl nicht mehr runter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nachor (3. Dezember 2009)

stimmt auch wiederum, das es gerade regnet ohne Ende werde ich das mal ausmessen und dann mal sehen ob ich mir sowas zulege oder nicht


----------



## -MIK- (3. Dezember 2009)

Mal als Anhaltspunkt:

Fahre mit der Easton Stütze meist auf Skala 3,5 bis 4. Wenn ich den Sattel versenke, versenke ich ihn soweit, dass das Easton-Logo noch herausguckt. Hab keinen Plan wieviel cm das sind, müsste ich auch gleich messen.


----------



## Deleted138492 (3. Dezember 2009)

Ich finde die Höhe auf der 7 sehr angenehm. Ich komme gut bergauf und bergab brauche ich meistens den Sattel nicht zu verstellen. Ich würde auch auf 8 fahren, aber dann knackt verletztungsbedingt mein Knie (Sehnenüberdehnung im August letzten Jahres, die springt jetzt hin und her), was mit der Zeit anfängt zu schmerzen. Habt ihr alle so lange Beine? Ich habe 80cm Schrittlänge, auf 4 komme ich mir eher wie auf einem RR vor.


----------



## flo-air (3. Dezember 2009)

So, jetzt die Korrigierten Daten, nachdem ich mich bezgl. SAG schlau gemacht hab:

Benutzername: flo-air
Modell: Jimbo
Version: 4
Rahmengröße: L
Größe(cm): 189
Gewicht(kg): ca. 70 kg (fahrfertig angezogen)
Schrittlänge: 
Federgabelmodell: Rock Shox Lyrik 2 Step Air
Druck (Bar/PSI): 7 bar
SAG (%): ca. 10 %
Dämpfermodell: Fox RP23
Druck (Bar): 14 bar (mags gerne etwas straffer)
SAG (%): ca. 10 %

War ja doch nicht so schwer 

So ne Sattelstütze brauch ich auch net unbedingt, ist zwar schön, wenn man eine hat, aber brauchen tut man sie selten, denke ich. Ich bin eigentlich hauptsächlich am fahren und versuche nicht, mein Bike ständig an die Gegebenheiten anzupassen 
Fazit: hilfreich ja, notwendig nein.

Hat jemand ne aktuelle Info bzgl. der 3- fach Kettenführung von Rose?


----------



## HansWurst666 (3. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,
@MüsLee Welche Rahmengröße fährst Du denn? Ich habe 81cm Schrittlänge und bin auch bei 3-4 auf der Easton-Stütze.
Bergab macht's so aber keinen Spass.
Im hügeligen Gelände kommt die Stütze auch etwas weiter rein.

Wo gibt es denn diese Tabelle mit Sag usw.?


----------



## Deleted138492 (3. Dezember 2009)

Ich fahre M und mag es auch eher hecklastig. Ich konnte mich noch nie mit der Sitzposition auf CC-Feilen und RR gewöhnen. 3-4 wäre wohl auch die biometrisch und antriebstechnisch sinnvollste Position, aber ich empfinde sie nicht als angenehm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaStErLeNiN (3. Dezember 2009)

@flo-air

Bist du dir sicher, dass du das mit dem Sag verstanden hast?

Mit 10% Sag wirst du vermutlich 10m Drops springen können ohne, dass die Federung durchschlägt...

Sprich ich glaube nicht, dass du mit deinen aktuellen Einstellungen je deinen Federweg ganz nutzen können wirst.

Für ein Enduro wie es das Jimbo eines ist sind vorne 20-25% und hinten 25-35% die Werte.

Mit deinen 70kg biste ja auch sehr leicht - da schlägt so schnell nix durch.


----------



## clk2106 (3. Dezember 2009)

flo-air schrieb:


> Gewicht(kg): ca. 70 kg (fahrfertig angezogen)
> Druck (Bar): 14 bar (mags gerne etwas straffer)
> SAG (%): ca. 10 %



ha, na bin ich mal gespannt... ich wiege 84kg ohne ausrüstung und hab eig den selben druck drin, wenn ich mich recht erinnere...
und hab von 1,5m ins flat mit halbwegs verkackter landung auch grad keinen durchschlag geschafft...
also wirst du wohl eher nur den halben federweg nutzen, dann wär doch ein cc bike gscheiter gewesen...


----------



## Deleted138492 (3. Dezember 2009)

Samma clk, hast du meine PN eigentlich erhalten?


----------



## flo-air (3. Dezember 2009)

Also ich glaube, die SAG- Werte stimmen so...
Dass ich den Federweg somit nicht komplett nutze ist mir bewusst, bin halt ein paar mal ins Flat aus ca. einem Meter Höhe gesprungen und hab da jetzt am Dämpfer noch ca. 2 cm Luft, ist mir irgendwie sicherer, wenn ich da noch "Luft" habe 
Aber werde wohl da eher noch etwas an Druck rauslassen.
Danke für die Tips! 

Beim CC- Bike gefällt mir die Sitzposition nicht


----------



## cyclo-dude (3. Dezember 2009)

also ich habe die stütze bis zur 2 raus bei 96cm schritt und XL rahmen

EDIT:
lass mal ruhig noch was luft raus, ich habe auch noch zuviel drauf du kannst ja fast 2 bar weglassen, und das gefahrlos


----------



## -MIK- (4. Dezember 2009)

flo-air schrieb:


> Hat jemand ne aktuelle Info bzgl. der 3- fach Kettenführung von Rose?



Wasn für ne 3-fach KeFü von Rose?


----------



## Deleted138492 (4. Dezember 2009)

Na die, die Rose angekündigt hatte und im Dezember erscheinen soll.


----------



## trigger666 (4. Dezember 2009)

Ich fahre bei Rahmengrösse "L" und einer Körpergrösse von 181cm, bergauf und in der Ebene die Easton Sattelstütze zwischen 7 und 8. Bergrunter mache ich die Stütze immer soweit wie möglich runter.

Was mich bei den Variostützen am meisten stören könnte ist, wie Pflegeintensiv sie sind. Was ist Eure Meinung/Erfahrung mit der Pflege?


----------



## -MIK- (4. Dezember 2009)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Na die, die Rose angekündigt hatte und im Dezember erscheinen soll.



Woahw, habsch mal wieder gepennt oder was?


----------



## Deleted138492 (4. Dezember 2009)

Scheint so . Ich denke, im Dezember kommt sie aber nicht mehr, sonst hätte man wohl etwas mehr davon gehört.

Kleines Schmankerl: Uncle-Jimbo-tauglich!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nachor (4. Dezember 2009)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Woahw, habsch mal wieder gepennt oder was?



wann war das denn ???  Ich hab nur ne Email vom Verkauf das da mal was kommen soll, aber doch nichts offizielles !!


----------



## clk2106 (4. Dezember 2009)

trigger666 schrieb:


> Was mich bei den Variostützen am meisten stören könnte ist, wie Pflegeintensiv sie sind. Was ist Eure Meinung/Erfahrung mit der Pflege?



kommt auf modell und design an.
KS ist sehr pflegeleicht, da einfache technik.
CB ist doch eher heikel, saugt luft an und funktioniert dann nicht mehr so toll, die muss eben sehr gut gewartet werden.

als nachrüststütze würd ich IMMER die KS nehmen, da sie trotz einfacher technik auch nicht schwerer ist als die CB und auch anstandslos funktioniert - nebenbei billiger und kein spiel. 

trotzdem, für mich reicht die CB


----------



## tgindia (4. Dezember 2009)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Scheint so . Ich denke, im Dezember kommt sie aber nicht mehr, sonst hätte man wohl etwas mehr davon gehört.
> 
> Kleines Schmankerl: Uncle-Jimbo-tauglich!!!



Mist, hab wohl auch total gepennt 

Woher habt Ihr denn die Info? Vor allem dass sie Jimbo-tauglich ist? Weiß wer was sie kosten soll? Ist wohl dann so ähnlich wie die Dreist aufgebaut? 

http://www.g-junkies.de/dreist.html

Sowas würd mich ja extremst interessieren!!! (Vor allem haut's dann meinem Jimbo nicht mehr so die Kette um die Ohren  )


----------



## Deleted138492 (4. Dezember 2009)

Vor einer Zeit hat jemand hier im Thread Rose gefragt und sie antworteten, dass sie an besagter Kefü arbeiten würden, sie jimbotauglich wäre und Ende dieses Jahres erscheinen würde. Mehr ist noch nicht bekannt. Vielleicht hat ja einer Lust und fragt wie es damit steht...


----------



## -MIK- (4. Dezember 2009)

tgindia schrieb:


> http://www.g-junkies.de/dreist.html
> 
> Sowas würd mich ja extremst interessieren!!! (Vor allem haut's dann meinem Jimbo nicht mehr so die Kette um die Ohren  )



Wie gesagt, meinem "Prototypen" nach ist es mit der Dreist kein Problem, solange man sie etwas bearbeitet....


----------



## Bueck (4. Dezember 2009)

Nachor schrieb:


> Nochmal ne Frage zur KS. Reizen tut mich so ein Teil auch, aber mit der KS bekomme ich den Sattel doch nie soweit runter wie jetzt , oder? Ich kann mir halt momentan nicht vorstellen wie "tief" das Teil eingebaut wird ??



Es Weihnachtet 
KS i950 ist gekauft - Lieferung der verbesserten Stütze von Bikestore im Jan.2010 - für 169,99 

PS: zur Frage wie weit die Stütze runter geht... ist doch eine billige Rechnung,oder?  Sattelhöhe so wie immer minus 125mm 
also, Sattel mal so einstellen - draufsitzen - die Kellertreppe runter (schepper-schepper) - warten bis der Schmerz nachlässt - überlegen ob es mit 5 cm noch tiefer weniger weh getan hätte - feststellen das es Wurscht wäre - dem Christkind bescheid geben was es zu besorgen hat


----------



## Deleted138492 (4. Dezember 2009)

Ach ja, Neuigkeiten gibts: Gestern hat Rose angerufen und mir verklickert, dass ich (mal wieder) neue The Ones erhalte. Da ich mir aber, wie schon gesagt, eine Saint holen mÃ¶chte, biete ich die The One hier mal fÃ¼r 325â¬ inkl. Versand an. Geliefert wird alles, was ich von der Bremse besitze, also insgesamt 5 Paar BelÃ¤ge (3x Sinter, 2x Organisch), 1 oder 2 Ersatzbelaghalteschraube (muss nachschauen wie viele es sind), 3 zusÃ¤tzliche Belagfedern, rund 230ml DOT 4/5.1 Gemisch, 2 EntlÃ¼ftungskits. Wer sie haben mÃ¶chte, soll sich bittÃ¶ melden, denn clk216 hat ja nicht auf meine PN geantwortet .


----------



## Nachor (4. Dezember 2009)

hier die Antwort von Rose

Leider ist eine 3-fach Kettenführung momentan nicht verfügbar. Wir arbeiten an einer Lösung, ein Liefertermin ist jedoch nicht absehbar.


----------



## nachtradler (4. Dezember 2009)

So, hier mal ein paar Bilder beim Fahren. 4 x gings gut, dann kam der Crash.


Hier sind sie in größer:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/523439
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/523438
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/523437
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/523435
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/523434
Wie bekomme ich größer Bilder in die Antwort?? Irgendwie fallen die mit 60 KB sehr klein aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (4. Dezember 2009)

Einfach auf BBCode "ein-/ausblenden", den erscheinenden Code (kleines Bild, mittleres Bild, großes Bild) kopieren. Du brauchst nicht mal in der Texteingabe auf "Bild einfügen" zu klicken, bloß den Link pasten. Das sieht dann so aus:


----------



## nachtradler (4. Dezember 2009)

Na dann mal danke.


----------



## kalatche (8. Dezember 2009)

Tach erstmal, 

les jetzt scho einige Zeit hier im Forum mit (seit ich mein Bike bestellt habe uncle jimbo) . So und jetzt hab ichs endlich nach 1.5 Monaten mehr oder weniger unproblematisch, pünktlich wenn im Allgäu der erste Schnee fällt 

Gestern bekommen heute hab ichs geschafft mal zum testen wenn auch nur aufm teer, hmm und  jetzt hab ich doch mal ne Frage. 
Also kenn mich mit guten Federgabeln bzw. Dämpfern nett wirklich aus.

Anleitung hab ich gelesen ca 20% sollte beim aufsitzen einfedern, past auch mehr oder weniger (hinten werd ich nachstellen  müssen ca. 40%) 
aber heute beim testen hab ich am Dämpfer den Gummiring bis an die Kante gebracht und an der Gabel ca 1,5 cm vor Ende. 
Hab jetzt etwas angst da ich no nett mal im Gelände war. Is das normal??
Wie gesagt hocke das erste mal auf so nem Teil daher hab ich keine Ahnung. 
Sollte evtl noch sagen das ich BMX fahr und auch dementsprechend mein Fahrstyl ist Bunnyhop leg ich mein ganzen Gewicht nach vorne bzw beim landen nach hinten is alles so weich  

Will mich nur mal versichern thx


----------



## clk2106 (8. Dezember 2009)

bei 40% sag wird dir der hinterbau bei dementsprechender fahrweise sicher mal durchschlagen...
die gabel hat da schon eher reserven...
pump mal rein und nähere dich eher von der hochdruckseite zum optimum, is materialschonender 

wobei, wenn du auf der ebene die tricks auspackst, nutzt du schon rel viel federweg, auch ohne wurzeln, etc...


----------



## kalatche (8. Dezember 2009)

Ja hinten werd ich auf jeden fall noch nachstellen. Bei der Kabel liegts wahrscheinlich au daran das ich n Endo versucht hab, is scho noch sehr ungewohnt  

Hab vorne die Rock-Shox Lyrik U-Turn hab mir heute jemand erzählt das man da auch die Feder wegen der härte tauschen lassen kann, aber wenn ich normal draufsitze und 20 % habe is das doch ok oder?


----------



## sochris (10. Dezember 2009)

Hi,

will mir das Granite 4 zulegen.
Bin mir jedoch nicht ganz sicher wegen der Größe.
bin 180 groß, 84 SL. Welche Größe würdet Ihr empfehlen. Liegt ja irgendwie zwischen M und L.

Danke
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bueck (10. Dezember 2009)

sochris schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> will mir das Granite 4 zulegen.
> Bin mir jedoch nicht ganz sicher wegen der Größe.
> ...




Da es ein Granite sein soll - auf jeden Fall Gr. L - da es ja wohl eher zum Touren ist als für steile DH´s. * - odd´r? -*



Bin 1,83 / SL 90 = Jimbo in L =*


----------



## tgindia (10. Dezember 2009)

sochris schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> will mir das Granite 4 zulegen.
> Bin mir jedoch nicht ganz sicher wegen der Größe.
> ...



In jedem Fall Größe L, sonst wirst Du keinen Spaß haben


----------



## sochris (10. Dezember 2009)

DAnke!
wollte eigentlich das Jimbo, aber da ist wohl heute Nacht vorbei gewesen. keine 2009er mehr da.

Komisch dass der Rose Mitarbeiter meinte "Auf jedenen Fall M" aber da dachte ich mir ich frage mal die Profis hier 

Edit: klar will ich es - da es ein Chief wird - ehr zum Touren. soll aber das Spass haben nicht ausschließen


----------



## Deleted138492 (10. Dezember 2009)

Morgen kommts Radl . Na endlich! Nach 3 1/2 Wochen mal wieder etwas Anständiges unterm Arsch zu haben freut mich jetzt schon .


----------



## ka1saa (12. Dezember 2009)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Morgen kommts Radl . Na endlich! Nach 3 1/2 Wochen mal wieder etwas Anständiges unterm Arsch zu haben freut mich jetzt schon .


und ists wieder heil und ganz angekommen? hast jetzt eigentlich ne andere bremse drann?


----------



## Deleted138492 (12. Dezember 2009)

Ist doch nicht gekommen . Die Spedition hat wohl vergessen, dass sie Samstags nicht liefern...


----------



## Bueck (12. Dezember 2009)

Hier mal was zum Einstudieren für´s nächste Jahr 

Bobby Root beim Fotoshooting für die Rose Bikes 2010. Der Geschwindigkeits-Weltrekordler für Wheelies fährt sich auch im dichtesten Verkehr auf nur einem Rad warm.  
coole Sache ... wer kann-der kann 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YgITtzzd2mk"]YouTube- Bobby Root - Wheelie bergab durch die Stadt[/ame]


----------



## ka1saa (14. Dezember 2009)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Ist doch nicht gekommen . Die Spedition hat wohl vergessen, dass sie Samstags nicht liefern...


und heute?


----------



## Deleted138492 (14. Dezember 2009)

Nö...

Morgen hoffentlich.


----------



## kalatche (15. Dezember 2009)

soviel zum Thema in action......
mehr bleibt mir für das Jahr wohl nicht mehr:
Der 2mx2m living-room-trail  

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zyK-OWB7uOA"]YouTube- Zimmerbiken[/ame]

nicht wirklich ernst nehmen, auf sowas kommt man bei langeweile


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (15. Dezember 2009)

Eieiei . Geh vor dir Tür! So kalt ist es auch wieder nicht (sind hier lediglich 0,3°, morgen -5 und übermorgen -13 um die selbe Zeit, also mache ich mich mal auf zu einem Nightride ^^).

Nebenbei: Das Rad ist da und ich habe einen Tauschpartner für die Bremse gefunden, die Blackspire Stinger gibts neben Protektoren zu Weihnachten und der Spezi Deviant 2 Carbon für knapp 165 Öre aus Schmalland ist so gut wie bestellt. Mag mir jemand eine 140-Bikehose sponsern? So langsam geht mir wieder das Geld aus, das ich durch den Verkauf meines alten Rads eingenommen habe xD. Dazu noch die Reifen... oje. Die Wirtschaftskrise hat zugeschlagen!


----------



## kalatche (15. Dezember 2009)

das kannst laut sagen mit der Krise, stocken ihre bilanzen glaub mit meinem Konto guthaben auf, da is immer leer  
ich bräucht au no ne hose, rest hab ich gott sei dank noch von meiner sumo. 

Aber zu deim "geh vor die Tür" mein Bike lass ich glaub ich lieber drin, hier liegt leider scho meter hoch das Salz und cm hoch der schnee ....


----------



## Deleted138492 (15. Dezember 2009)

Ah geh, nimmst ein paar Fritten mit, dann ist das Salz gleich viel erträglicher . Ausserdem sollte das heutigen Lackierungen nix mehr anhaben.


----------



## -MIK- (16. Dezember 2009)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Ausserdem sollte das heutigen Lackierungen nix mehr anhaben.



Naja, bei den ganzen Lackabplatzern ist das so eine Sache...  Wenn das Bike dem gedachten Einsatz entsprechend verwendet wird, bleibt das halt nicht aus.


----------



## herkulars (16. Dezember 2009)

Training in der Wohnung ist doch super! Ich hab neulich vor dem Fernseher Trackstand geübt.


----------



## ka1saa (16. Dezember 2009)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Die Wirtschaftskrise hat zugeschlagen!


welche wirtschaftskrise? wir pumpen doch so viel geld in die (fahrrad-) wirtschaft, der müssts jetzt wieder blendend gehen .

zum thema lackabplatzer: hab auch nen minimalen entdeckt, aber nicht weiter tragisch. der rahmen aus alu rostet eh nicht , aber bei irgendwelchen schrauben, der kette und sonstigen stahlteilen ists immer hässlich im winter. frag mich eh, warum bei so teuren teilen (allgemein, nicht unbedingt auf mein jimbo bezogen) nicht standardmäßig edelstahlschrauben drann sind, die verchromten rosten doch IMMER, weil sie beim festdrehen ihre chromschicht verletzt bekommen. na beim jimbo 8 sind glaub einige schrauben edelstahl, wenn ich das richtig seh, aber ausprobieren muss ichs trotzdem nicht zwingend *g*, zum glück wird hier kaum gesalzen.


----------



## -MIK- (16. Dezember 2009)

Mal ehrlich, wo bekommt der Bock denn richtig viel Salz ab, ist doch kein Rennrad.  Und im Wald wird nicht gesalzen... Spaß bei Seite, nach der Tour das Bike waschen und gut is...


----------



## Deleted138492 (16. Dezember 2009)

@ ka1saa: Leider fließt dieses Geld nicht auf mein Konto .

btw: Tadaaaa!





Und: 



Keine Ahnung, was sich die Jungs da gedacht haben, aber so lässt sich die Bremse doch nicht entlüften! So wundert es mich wenig, dass die auch keinen guten Druckpunkt hingekriegt haben .


----------



## ka1saa (16. Dezember 2009)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich, wo bekommt der Bock denn richtig viel Salz ab, ist doch kein Rennrad.  Und im Wald wird nicht gesalzen... Spaß bei Seite, nach der Tour das Bike waschen und gut is...


ja, wenn ich mit dem auto in den wald fahr oder das rad bis dahin trage , mag das stimmen, weil leider wohn ich nicht mittendrinn . also ist wie du sagst waschen angesagt. davon abgesehen, dass edelstahlschrauben bei entsprechender abnahmemenge nicht wirklich mehr kosten als standardschrauben und dafür eben nicht rosten.

@müs lee: du bist ja nicht die wirtschaft, du bist der konsument, der zockerbanken, managerpleiten und jobabbau finanzieren darf xD. kleiner scherz am rande. na endlich ist dein bike wieder da, wann gibts denn den bremsenumbau?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klemme58c (16. Dezember 2009)

Sorry die Herren muß hier mal kurz eingreifen!

Wer glaub das Edelstahl nicht rostet, glaubt auch das Zitronenfalter Zitronen falten.
Und Edelstal in Alu (kombiniert mit Wasser)ist sowieso mal der GAU schlechthin; Thema Ionenwanderung. Da fließ soviel Strom, da könnt ihr beim Nightride ohne Akkus an den Start gehen 
Und jeder kennt die Ätzpickel und angelaufenen Gehäuse an Motorrädern die im Winter gefahren worden sind, Salz frißt sich in kürzester Zeit in unbeschichtete Aluoberfächen.
Und Edelstahl schmoddert ohne Pflege auch an...

Also: Nach kleinstem Salzkontakt *waschen*, *trocknen* und *pflegen*! 
Besser noch zerlegen, Gewinde schön fetten und immer schön pflegen. 

Weil wer gut schmiert der gut fährt! 

Viel Spaß euch noch

Wei fahrts Ihr eigentlich bei -Graden?


----------



## ka1saa (16. Dezember 2009)

klemme58c schrieb:


> Wer glaub das Edelstahl nicht rostet, glaubt auch das Zitronenfalter Zitronen falten.
> Und Edelstal in Alu (kombiniert mit Wasser)ist sowieso mal der GAU schlechthin; Thema Ionenwanderung. Da fließ soviel Strom, da könnt ihr beim Nightride ohne Akkus an den Start gehen


 kurzer rückeingriff:
es gibt solchen (china08/15) und solchen rostfreien stahl, wer schonmal versucht hat, säurebeständigen stahl in Salz-/Salpeter-/Schwefelsäure zu lösen, wird merken, dass da auch mit zusätzlichen Oxidationsmitteln herzlich wenig passiert und sich der Stahl einen lacht. Dass die käuflich zu erwerbenden Schrauben id Regel nicht aus sowas sind, ist klar, aber ich hab teilweise meine Verchromten Schrauben an meinem alten Rad ersetzt und es ist eine Freude, die Dinger blitzen zu sehen. 
Dass Alu auch korrodiert, wenn man es mit feuchterm Salz einreibt und stehen lässt, ist klar, aber deswegen putzt man ja, minimale Mengen sind da nicht so schlimm, da sich das Material von selbst etwas "anodisiert" (fachliuch falsch, ich weiß, aber der Begriff ist so bekannt xD). Auch Alufelgen sind nicht lackiert, bloß haben die eine professionell abgeschiedene Aluoxid/hydroxidschutzschicht. Wie auch immer, genug gelabert für heute, jetzt gehts zur Weihnachtsfeier .
Viel Spaß beim fahren allerseits, ich für meinen Teil fahr dick eingepackt (Fleece + Softshell, lange Unterhose, ...) .


----------



## Deleted138492 (16. Dezember 2009)

So, nun bin ich eine Dreiviertelstunde im Dunkeln rumgegurkt und bin eigentlich von der The One angetan. Ich bin nun recht unsicher, ob ich sie wirklich gegen die Saint eintauschen möchte, mit den organischen Belägen beisst sie doch sehr kraftvoll zu. Aber das hier geht mir gehörig auf den Sack:

, weswegen ich erst mal Rose mit Fragen löchern muss (von wegen was das soll usw.). Nachher zerbreche ich mir den Kopf ob nun Saint oder One .

btw: So langsam muss ich meine Mütze wieder hervorkramen. Plödes Wetter, wenn doch wenigstens schon Schnee fallen würde...


----------



## -MIK- (17. Dezember 2009)

@Müs Lee: Du hast aber auch ein Pech..


----------



## [email protected] (17. Dezember 2009)

Kann mich bitte kurz jemand aufklären was an dem Bild nicht stimmt? Stehe gerade wohl auf dem Schlauch...


----------



## euer (17. Dezember 2009)

Scheint so, als ob es kurz unterhalb des Fittings etwas heraussifft. 
Hier könnten neue Dichtungen helfen (so kleine Aluscheiben). Nur das richtige Drehmoment ist bei den Hohlschrauben sehr wichtig, aber ansonsten kein großer Akt (Edit: zumindest ist es bei Motorrädern so).


Bei meinem Chief ist das Knacken mittlerweile wieder verschwunden, aber dafür habe ich jetzt auch die Probs mit dem nicht ganz passenden XT-Umwerfer.
Auch meine Sattelstütze wandert immer rein, fester will ich den Schnellspanner nicht anziehen. Ich hab mal in das Rohr reingeguckt und das war voll mit richtig tiefen Riefen, als wenn da irgendwas schiefgegangen wäre.

Aber ansonsten bin ich der Meinung, das das Rad genau richtig für mich und diese Gegend hier ist und macht immernoch richtig viel Spaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (17. Dezember 2009)

Normalerweise ist in dem Anschluss für die Bremsleitung eine Torx Schraube zum Entlüften des Sattels. Diese fehlt bei Müs Lee. 

@euer: Ouuuh, nicht doch, die Bremse ist gerade neu. Ihm gehts um die fehlende Entlüftungsschraube. Zum Thema Sattelstütze: Knall den Spenner noch etwas mehr an, meiner Meinung nach kann der gar nix und muss extrem angezogen werden. Die Riefen von denen Du berichtest hab ich auch, scheint normal zu sein.


----------



## cyclo-dude (17. Dezember 2009)

jep die riefen hab ich auch.
der spanner ist super finde ich, der hält die stütze sogar bei mir wo sie sein soll.
einfach schön fest zumachen dann passt das.


----------



## ka1saa (17. Dezember 2009)

cyclo-dude schrieb:


> jep die riefen hab ich auch.
> der spanner ist super finde ich, der hält die stütze sogar bei mir wo sie sein soll.
> einfach schön fest zumachen dann passt das.


so seh ich das auch, hab auch riefen, aber der schnellspanner hält. gut, wieg ja auch nichts xD, aber auch bei ruppigen sachen kein problem... da hats mir nur mal den sattel vom winkel her verdreht, weil ich die schraube nur fest und nicht bombenfest angezogen hatte ^^.


----------



## Deleted138492 (18. Dezember 2009)

So, heute eine schöne kleine Hüpf- und Eistour (Seen, Flüsse, überschwemmte Wiesen - war saulustig ) im Südwesten des Landes mit einem Kumpel und seinem Fritzz unternommen und ich bin (wieder) überzeugt von der The One, will heissen sie bleibt dran sofern sie dicht hält (was ich doch sehr hoffe). Dass die Schraube am Leitungsanschluss fehlt ist laut Rose mittlerweile "normal" (mMn ist das kein Bisschen normal, sämtliche anderen Hersteller vertrauen auf 2 offene Enden des Systems um zu entlüften) und sie schicken mir die Schraube zu. Mal sehen, wie das Teil montiert wird, schließlich hat der Leitungsanschluss kein Gewinde und der, der der Bremse beilag auch nicht . Wenns nicht geht probiere ich es ohne Schraube und muss damit leben...


----------



## -MIK- (19. Dezember 2009)

Alter ganz ehrlich, leg Dir die Schraube auf die Werkbank und schraub sie erst dann dran, wenn Du WIRKLICH mal entlüften musst. Never brake a running System, fahr den Bock jetzt un dfreunde Dich mit Deiner FUNKTIONIERENDEN The One an. 

Btw.: Unter den Umständen solltest Du Deine Sig vielleicht ändern.


----------



## Deleted138492 (19. Dezember 2009)

Ja, aber jetzt habe ich versucht, das Schaissding ohne 2. Öffnung zu entlüften, da der Leerweg doch sehr nervig war. Ich hätte nie gedacht, dass so viel Luft in einem Bremsystem sein kann, und dabei hängt noch eine Luftblase im Sattel, die ich ohne ebenjene Öffnung nicht rausziehen kann. Ich höre es schön im Sattel schmatzen, wenn ich den Hebel ziehe, die VR-Bremse dagegen ist still und tut ihren Dienst. Den Hebel der VR-Bremse kann ich beim ersten Mal Pumpen fast bis zum Lenker ziehen . Wenn ich es nicht hinbekomme, diese gottverdammte Schraube da reinzudrehen, übernimmt der nächstbeste Händler das für mich und gut is!

btw: Versuch du mal, eine Bremse zu entlüften, wenn du nur am Hebel eine Öffnung hast. Die Luft, die im Hebel und der Leitung sitzt, kann man locker raussaugen, aber die im Bremssattel wird man einfach nicht los . Dazu kann man das System nicht anständig befüllen, weil die 2. Öffnung fehlt, wobei wieder etwas Luft mit eingeschlossen wird. Wer auch immer bei Formula auf diese *ABSOLUT GENIALE* Idee kam, gehört geteert und gefedert!!! Is doch wahr...

Wie gesagt, ich bin seeeehr pingelig was die Bremsen und das Rad insgesamt angeht .


----------



## Nachor (20. Dezember 2009)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Ja, aber jetzt habe ich versucht, das ...
> 
> Wie gesagt, ich bin seeeehr pingelig was die Bremsen und das Rad insgesamt angeht .



Jepp ich glaube das hat schon jeder hier mitbekommen


----------



## [email protected] (21. Dezember 2009)

Mal ein paar Impression von unserer nordischen Winterlandschaft 

















Wünsche allen ein schönes Fest.


----------



## Bueck (21. Dezember 2009)

Servus bis in 3 Monaten*
Bike gegen Skatingski getauscht ... auch super.
Frohe Feiertage*
Bück


----------



## Trekki (21. Dezember 2009)

Hat jemand schon den 2010er Jabba Wood gefahren?
-trekki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toolpusher69 (22. Dezember 2009)

Tach an alle,

habe im Rosetempel angerufen und mal nett angefragt, wann denn mein Uncle Jimbo zur Auslieferung kommt. Der nette Verkäufer  von Rose sagte mir, daß mein 2010er Rahmen leider noch auf dem Weg in Richtung Europa unterwegs sei  .Ich rechne also somit nicht mehr mit einer Lieferung in diesem Jahr  . Na denn, ich bleibe in freudiger Erwartung  ,genieße erstmal das Weihnachtsfest  und versuche schadlos ins neue Jahr zu rutschen  . 
Ich wünsche allen Roseanern genau dasselbe und immer eine handbreit Schotter unterm Rad. Bis nächstes Jahr und dann mit Foto  .
Schöne Grüsse aus der Grafschaft, Toolpusher69.


----------



## Nachor (23. Dezember 2009)

SO, nachdem es heute mal nicht geregnet hat und ich auch noch Zeit hatte mal ne kleine Runde im Taunusschnee gedreht. Bergauf gings heute leichter als runter 

Hier ein paar Eindrücke

http://picasaweb.google.com/Nachor....2121?pli=1&gsessionid=eFba2L1t6sf9vg-3KfZ0uA#


----------



## lo-jay (23. Dezember 2009)

züge verlegen?

hallo,

gibt es irgendwelche tricks beim einfädeln neuer schaltzüge bzw. bremsleitungen?
fange ich bei den kleinen löchern am steuerrohr an oder umgekehrt?
frage mich insbesonders, wie man den zug zum umwerfer hin bekommen
soll?

danke für anregungen!


----------



## Deleted138492 (24. Dezember 2009)

So, heute kam die Schraube bzw. der Einsatz in einem übergroßen Paket (ein Brief hätte es auch getan) an. Also gleich in den Keller und das Teil gewechselt, und nach ein paar Komplikationen (Kolben fiel raus ) ist der Druckpunkt wieder subber . Nur schade, dass es grade so ein Sche1sswetter ist...


----------



## nachtradler (25. Dezember 2009)

lo-jay schrieb:


> züge verlegen?
> 
> hallo,
> 
> ...


Nur die Züge ist doch kein Prob. Du hast doch eine durchgehende Aussenhülle. Wenn die Aussenhülle erneuert werden muss, hilft Geduld und am Jimbo den Dämpfer und die Gabel ausbauen. Musste ich letztens machen. hatte die alte Hülle leider schon entfernt. Beim nächsten Mal würde ich einen langen Draht durch die alte und die neue Hülle ziehen. Dann die beiden Hüllen mit Klebeband verbinden. Dann die alte Hülle rausziehen. Sollte sich das Klebeband lösen, hast du immer noch den Draht als Führung. Und wie gesagt: Geduld.
Bei der Bremsleitung würde ich zuerst Mal die Bremsflüssigkeit entfernen und dann genauso vorgehen.


----------



## nachtradler (25. Dezember 2009)

@[email protected]: Hab mir jetzt die e-13 DS (Weihnachtsgeschenk der Familie) nach deinen Bildern zurechtgebaut. Bisschen Sägen und Schleifen, dicke Unterlagsscheiben drunter, passt. Leider ist absolutes Mistwetter, also wird morgen erst gefahren.


----------



## Deleted138492 (25. Dezember 2009)

Meine Blackspire Stinger ist leider nicht rechtzeitig abgekommen . Die kommt wohl erst am Montag.

btw: Kann mir einer sagen, wie viel ich wegsägen muss? Hat jemand ein Foto oÄ. parat?


----------



## [email protected] (25. Dezember 2009)

nachtradler schrieb:


> @[email protected]: Hab mir jetzt die e-13 DS (Weihnachtsgeschenk der Familie) nach deinen Bildern zurechtgebaut. Bisschen Sägen und Schleifen, dicke Unterlagsscheiben drunter, passt. Leider ist absolutes Mistwetter, also wird morgen erst gefahren.




Hehe, freut mich das es bei dir auch so gut passt. Irgendwie hatte ich so eine Eingebung das du die zu Weihnachten bekommst 

Ich habe als U-Scheiben nur alle die benötigt die dabei waren. Also an der ISCG Aufnahme habe ich welche drunter und am Röllchen habe ich auch 2 dran.



Müs Lee schrieb:


> Meine Blackspire Stinger ist leider nicht rechtzeitig abgekommen . Die kommt wohl erst am Montag.
> 
> btw: Kann mir einer sagen, wie viel ich wegsägen muss? Hat jemand ein Foto oÄ. parat?



Guck in meine Gallerie...


----------



## Deleted138492 (25. Dezember 2009)

So, mal ein bisschen was für die Gesundheit getan 

Das Teil da:





und die da:





Wenn das Wetter wieder mitspielt, lasse ich es krachen (hoffentlich nicht die Knochen!).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nachtradler (26. Dezember 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Hehe, freut mich das es bei dir auch so gut passt. Irgendwie hatte ich so eine Eingebung das du die zu Weihnachten bekommst
> 
> Ich habe als U-Scheiben nur alle die benötigt die dabei waren. Also an der ISCG Aufnahme habe ich welche drunter und am Röllchen habe ich auch 2 dran.


Ja, Weihnachten hat so seine Überraschungen. Da wissen andere manchmal mehr, wie einer selbst. 
Habe nur die dicken U-Scheiben an der ISCG-Aufnahme. Funzt super. Schaltet gefühlt/gehört sogar besser wie vorher (22/36-Blätter).
Habe das Teil nach dem Sägen und Feilen/Schleifen mal abgemalt. Passt an meinem Jimbo L-Rahmen.
Soll nur eine grobe Orientierung sein, also keine Gewähr bei Benutzung der Schablone.
Anhang anzeigen Kefü e13DS Jimbo.pdf
Also: ist eine e-13 DS.
Ausschneiden und auf die Kefü legen. 
Viel Spass


----------



## Toolpusher69 (27. Dezember 2009)

Moin,
hab da mal zwei Fragen. Welchen Außendurchmesser muß ich für eine verstellbare Sattelstütze von KS bestellen ( 30,9 oder 31,6 mm ), ist für ein Uncle Jimbo? Desweiteren welche Verstelllänge würdet Ihr empfehlen 75 oder 125 mm? Danke im Vorraus für die Antworten. Schöne Grüsse aus der Grafschaft, Toolpusher69.


----------



## -MIK- (27. Dezember 2009)

31,6mm Durchmesser und Verstellbereich... tja, was bist Du denn für ein Fahrer? Musst Du den Sattel spüren oder willst das Teil so weit wie möglich versenken? Bei ersterem 75mm bei letzterem 125mm.


----------



## flo-air (27. Dezember 2009)

So, ich melde mich auch mal wieder zu Wort 
Jimbo läuft nachwievor einwandfrei, habe heute paar Jumps getestet und dabei festgestellt, dass der Dämpfer doch noch ein wenig mehr Druck braucht, fahre jetzt mit 12 Bar (wiege 70 Kg) und habe bei den Sprüngen noch ca. 0,5 cm Restfederweg.

Meine eigentliche Frage: hat hier jemand von den Jimbo- Fahrern ne G-Junkies "Dreist"- Kettenführung dran? Habe mich etwas mit der Montageanleitung auseinandergesetzt, scheint wohl doch etwas schwieriger zu sein als gedacht...
Entweder ich geh das Risiko der Bastelei ein oder ich warte auf die 3 fach Führung von Rose, die hoffeltlich bald kommt.
Mir sagt ehrlich gesagt die Montage via ISCG- Aufnahme mehr zu, wenn ich schon so ne Aufnahme hab, sollte ich sie auch nutzen...


----------



## Nachor (27. Dezember 2009)

zur dreist und Co steht ja schon weiter oben in diesem Thread etwas. Passen tut die Dreist von Hause aus nicht und wann die von Rose kommt steht in den Sternen.


----------



## Toolpusher69 (27. Dezember 2009)

@MIK

Danke für die Antwort, fährst Du auch eine verstellbare Sattelstütze? Ich werde, denke ich, die 125mm Stütze bestellen. Die ist von der Länge her mobiler und doch bestimmt auch stufenlos einstellbar, oder gibt es nur 0 bzw. 125mm? Gruß Toolpusher69


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nachtradler (28. Dezember 2009)

flo-air schrieb:


> So, ich melde mich auch mal wieder zu Wort
> Jimbo läuft nachwievor einwandfrei, habe heute paar Jumps getestet und dabei festgestellt, dass der Dämpfer doch noch ein wenig mehr Druck braucht, fahre jetzt mit 12 Bar (wiege 70 Kg) und habe bei den Sprüngen noch ca. 0,5 cm Restfederweg.
> 
> Meine eigentliche Frage: hat hier jemand von den Jimbo- Fahrern ne G-Junkies "Dreist"- Kettenführung dran? Habe mich etwas mit der Montageanleitung auseinandergesetzt, scheint wohl doch etwas schwieriger zu sein als gedacht...
> ...



Jo, nimm Dir eine mit ISCG 05, da Innenlagermontage durch das BB30 nicht funzt (oder?). Umbau ist relativ einfach. Sägen und Feilen ca. 30 min. Schau mal weiter oben, da habe ich eine Schablone als grobe Richtschnur als pdf gepostet.


----------



## nachtradler (28. Dezember 2009)

Toolpusher69 schrieb:


> @MIK
> 
> Danke für die Antwort, fährst Du auch eine verstellbare Sattelstütze? Ich werde, denke ich, die 125mm Stütze bestellen. Die ist von der Länge her mobiler und doch bestimmt auch stufenlos einstellbar, oder gibt es nur 0 bzw. 125mm? Gruß Toolpusher69




Ich spiele auch mit dem Gedanken. Wenn nur die Lange mit 125 mm. Stufenlos verstellbar ist die. Habe auf dem Testrad in WiBe die Joplin gefahren. Ist schon praktisch. Mir fehlt nur noch das Geld. Aber dann gibts ne KS i950.


----------



## ka1saa (28. Dezember 2009)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> So, mal ein bisschen was für die Gesundheit getan
> [...]
> und die da:


*lol* genau die wollt ich mir auch rauslassen, aber hab dann doch bei den ganzen weihnachtsgeschenk-kosten die investition ins neue jahr verschoben, komm grad eh nicht zum fahren. und was gabs zu weihnachten? dainese beinprotektoren xD...endlich nicht nur die knie geschützt, brombeeren und pedale (im besten "fall"), ihr könnt mich mal .



Toolpusher69 schrieb:


> @MIK
> 
> Danke für die Antwort, fährst Du auch eine verstellbare Sattelstütze? Ich werde, denke ich, die 125mm Stütze bestellen. Die ist von der Länge her mobiler und doch bestimmt auch stufenlos einstellbar, oder gibt es nur 0 bzw. 125mm? Gruß Toolpusher69


ist ja preislich kein unterschied, die lange und die kurze kindshock, die lange wiegt grad mal 62g mehr (beide aussagen laut hibike...), von daher würde ich auch auf jeden fall die lange nehmen, mehr hilft mehr , bzw. mit ner 75er muss man schon noch öfters mal absteigen. da wird man auch mit ner 125er nicht ganz drumrumkommen, aber der komfort wird nochmal ehreblich größer. trotzdem ist auch schon die 75er joplin sehr nett . falls ich nächstes jahr zu viel geld haben sollte, landet die joplin evtl. bei ebay, aber die gefahr besteht eigentlich nicht xD. davon abgesehen, dass sie vom nicht sehr sauber gefrästen rohr ein paar kratzer hat, die die funktion zwar nicht beeinträchtigen, sehr wohl aber den wiederverkaufspreis xD.


----------



## Toolpusher69 (29. Dezember 2009)

Wieder tach,

sagt mal, wo liegt denn nun der Vorteil der KS i950 gegenÃ¼ber der KS i900. Abgesehen vom Preisunterschied von ca. 45â¬ und einem Versatz nach hinten von ca. 2-3cm, ich sehe bis jetzt nur Nachteile, wie eben beschrieben. Sie hat zwar 2 Klemmschrauben aber sonst ? KlÃ¤rt mich bitte doch mal auf. Ich habe mir nÃ¤mlich die 900er schon bestellt, die 950er ist erst ab ca. 5KW. lieferbar. GruÃ aus der Grafschaft, Toolpusher69


----------



## Deleted138492 (30. Dezember 2009)

Sooo, meine Kefü ist nun auch druff, das war ein Kampf . Erst mal musste ich viel absägen, weit mehr als ich erwartet hatte. Dann sprang die Kette auf dem kleinen KB immer auf den inneren Wulst der Rolle, was mir sehr missfiel, denn so schliff sie an der Kettenstrebe. Da ich aber keine Lust mehr hatte, noch mehr abzusägen um die Position zu verändern, beschloss ich, diesen Wulst abzusägen. Gesagt, getan und die Schrauben gleich mitgekürzt. Nun drehte sich die Rolle nicht mehr und die Kette wurde durch den äusseren Wulst nun zu weit nach innen gedrückt, so dass sie auf das kleine KB fiel, wenn ich die Kurbel rückwärts drehte. Also die ganz grobe Feile geschnappt und den Wulst etwas kastriert, Fett ins Loch gepackt damit das Teil sich endlich mal dreht und endlich gehts so wie es soll .


----------



## [email protected] (30. Dezember 2009)

Hmm mach mal bitte ein Foto von der "abgesägten Wulst" bzw. der Kefü. Kann mir das im Moment nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Deleted138492 (30. Dezember 2009)

Ja, kommt heute Abend.


----------



## cyclo-dude (30. Dezember 2009)

bitte eine fotostory:
das hört sich ja doch ´SEHR abenteuerlich an


----------



## Deleted138492 (30. Dezember 2009)

Ist es auch, doch ich glaube, heute wirds nichts mehr mit den Fotos, Mutti räumt das Büro auf. Will heissen: Sie zerrt ihre sämtlichen Unterlagen aus den tiefsten Sphären der Schubladen und Schränke, breitet das auf MEINEM Tisch aus, verzieht sich nach 2 Stunden wieder und hinterlässt ein Riesenchaos, das ich einfach auf die Seite schippe und darauf warte, dass das Ganze sich irgendwann wiederholt, in der Regel nach 6 Wochen. Das Spiel zieht sich nun schon über 3 Jahre, aber nerven tuts immer noch .

Kurz: Morgen oder übermorgen gibts die Bilder.


----------



## -MIK- (31. Dezember 2009)

Toolpusher69 schrieb:


> @MIK
> 
> Danke für die Antwort, fährst Du auch eine verstellbare Sattelstütze? Ich werde, denke ich, die 125mm Stütze bestellen. Die ist von der Länge her mobiler und doch bestimmt auch stufenlos einstellbar, oder gibt es nur 0 bzw. 125mm? Gruß Toolpusher69



Ich fahre keine verstellbare Sattelstütze, mittlerweile ist es mir egal, ob der Sattel hoch ist oder nicht. Bei den ganz kranken Dinger halten wir sowieso vorher an und dann stell ich die Stütze per Hand runter. Meist sind die kranken Sachen ja am Ende eines Uphills wo man mal kurz verschnaufen möchte. Alles andere wird mit Sattel oben gefahren und passt. Von daher, wenn überhaupt würde ich die kleine nehmen.

@Müs Lee: Looos, will sehen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (31. Dezember 2009)

Jaaa, Moment! Wir haben Ikea leergeräumt und alles in mein Zimmer verfrachtet, das dauert halt ^^. Die Bilder kommen gleich.


----------



## KadR (31. Dezember 2009)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Ist es auch, doch ich glaube, heute wirds nichts mehr mit den Fotos, Mutti räumt das Büro auf. Will heissen: Sie zerrt ihre sämtlichen Unterlagen aus den tiefsten Sphären der Schubladen und Schränke, breitet das auf MEINEM Tisch aus... Das Spiel zieht sich nun schon über 3 Jahre, aber nerven tuts immer noch .
> 
> Kurz: Morgen oder übermorgen gibts die Bilder.


 
Hallo Müs Lee,

bei uns schafft man da mit der blauen Tonnen Abhilfe. So wirst Du das olle Papier los und siehst es erst nach dem Recycling als Verpackung Deiner neuen Federgabel wieder.

@MIK
Guten Rutsch, natürlich auch an Conny.


----------



## Toolpusher69 (31. Dezember 2009)

@Mik
Sattelstütze ist gestern schon geliefert worden ( i900 ). Macht einen sehr soliden Eindruck . Wenn ich meinen Onkel schon hätte, könnte ich auch montieren , aber nee, muß noch warten. Nach allem was man im Forum so liest bin ich gespannt ob ich auch bald diese dubiosen Riefen in der Stütze habe. Beim Test von Hand jedenfalls funktioniert sie super, da hakt nichts. Warten wirs ab, ist ja schließlich 2 Jahre Garantie drauf.

@Müs Lee
wo bleibt das Foto von Deiner selbstgeschraubtgehämmertgefeiltundmontiert Kefü?

Grüsse aus der Grafschaft, Toolpusher69


----------



## Deleted138492 (31. Dezember 2009)

Jaja, jetzt hetzt mich nicht so .

Also, so hat das mal ausgesehen:









Jetzt siehts so aus:




Das war mal dran:




Die Rolle wurde kastriert und eine Unterlegscheibe zugefügt:




Die hat gute Dienste geleistet:




Und so siehts nun aus:




Feddisch!


----------



## Toolpusher69 (31. Dezember 2009)

@Müs Lee
mit den Todesanzeigen im Untergrund nach dem Zerpflücken, passt . Bevor Du nun das gute Stück zersägt hast , hättest Du Dir nicht besser ein Teil nach Zeichnung anfertigen lassen können. Mit ein wenig connection hätte man Dir bestimmt eines gefräst. Ansonsten, schon unter Zug ausprobiert? Hoffentlich hälts, ansonsten Loctite auf die Schrauben , hält. Gruß aus der Grafschaft, Toolpusher69 und guten Rutsch wünsch ich allen


----------



## Deleted138492 (31. Dezember 2009)

Wie meinen, unter Zug? Ich werf doch nicht mein Rad auf die Gleise .

Ich hätte es sehr wohl fräsen lassen können, mein Vadda ist Lehrer an einer technischen Schule und es stünden die nötigen Geräte zur Verfügung, doch ich wollte den nicht damit belästigen. Ausserdem gings so auch ganz gut . Und ja, es hält.


----------



## Toolpusher69 (31. Dezember 2009)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Wie meinen, unter Zug? Ich werf doch nicht mein Rad auf die Gleise .
> 
> Ich hätte es sehr wohl fräsen lassen können, mein Vadda ist Lehrer an einer technischen Schule und es stünden die nötigen Geräte zur Verfügung, doch ich wollte den nicht damit belästigen. Ausserdem gings so auch ganz gut . Und ja, es hält.



Na denn mal viel Spaß damit  und, Du sollst Dich nicht vor einen Zug werfen , macht man doch nicht! Erstrecht nicht an Silvester, mensch denk doch mal an Deine Eltern . Also, immer ne Hand breit Schotter unterm Rad, bis denne . Toolpusher69


----------



## Lars-1 (31. Dezember 2009)

Habt ihr schon die neue Beef Cake DH Signature Edition von Bobby Root gesehen:






Guten Rutsch Euch allen ! 

Grüße,

Lars


----------



## Deleted138492 (31. Dezember 2009)

Gefällt mir gar nicht! Purpur=bäh, mit Gold=noch bäher, mit weiss= extrem bäh, mit Troy Lee Sattel :kotz:. Genau so wie die braunweissen Jimbos von '10, ich bin froh ein 09er mit diesem herrlichen Grün erwischt zu haben .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ScaryJerome (31. Dezember 2009)

Gute Arbeit Müs Lee q:


Hast du denn jetzt auf 2-Gang runtergerüstet?


Mfg
Jap guten Rutsch (;


----------



## kudo (1. Januar 2010)

allen ein gutes,gesundes und erfolgreiches neues Jahr.
Gruß Udo


----------



## funbiker9 (1. Januar 2010)

Lars-1 schrieb:


> Habt ihr schon die neue Beef Cake DH Signature Edition von Bobby Root gesehen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich schätze mal mit anderen Reifen ( komplett schwarz ), würde es mir sogar gefallen.
...aber diese Reifen :kotz:


----------



## Toolpusher69 (1. Januar 2010)

Lars-1 schrieb:


> Habt ihr schon die neue Beef Cake DH Signature Edition von Bobby Root gesehen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich finde, daß ist eine richtig geile Farbcombo "voll tuntig", perfekt für die Parade am Cristopher-Street Day. Was hat Rose sich da bloß angetan , ist doch noch gar kein Karneval .


----------



## Toolpusher69 (1. Januar 2010)

Sagt mal Mädels,
was fahrt Ihr für Lenkerbreiten an Euren Onkel`s ? 690er oder doch eher 740er ? Original oder Zubehör und wie fährt sich so ein 740er ? Besser oder schlechter ? Bitte um rege Antworten. Gruß aus der Grafschaft, Toolpusher69


----------



## Deleted138492 (1. Januar 2010)

Ich fahr den originalen Monkeylite/Monkeylite (kA welcher es ist) EA70, der dürfte um die 68-69cm lang sein. Der geht ganz gut, auch wenn ich mir manchmal einen etwas kürzeren Vorbau wünsche. Irgendwie sitze ich ein wenig zu gestreckt auf dem Rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (1. Januar 2010)

Ich fahre ebenfalls den standart Lenker. Würde allerdings gerne mal einen low riser mit 74cm Breite ausprobieren. Vermißt habe ich einen breiteren Lenker aber noch nicht.


----------



## cyclo-dude (1. Januar 2010)

ich bin als langerrecht gut zufrieden mit dem original monkey bar, länger muss es für mich nicht unbedingt sein.
wie lang ist denn dein vorbau müsli?


----------



## Deleted138492 (1. Januar 2010)

Vorbau ist 70mm lang, aber es könnte ruhig weniger sein.


----------



## ka1saa (1. Januar 2010)

Lars-1 schrieb:


> Habt ihr schon die neue Beef Cake DH Signature Edition von Bobby Root gesehen:
> [...]



pornös xD, nee muss nicht sein... und da sag mal noch einer, der selle italia slr t1 würde zu sehr glänzen . also mit dem ding muss man auch bobby root-like fahren können, dasses nicht peinlich wird .



Toolpusher69 schrieb:


> Sagt mal Mädels,
> was fahrt Ihr für Lenkerbreiten an Euren Onkel`s ? 690er oder doch eher 740er ? Original oder Zubehör und wie fährt sich so ein 740er ? Besser oder schlechter ? Bitte um rege Antworten. Gruß aus der Grafschaft, Toolpusher69



fahr original den 690er, bin damit sehr zufrieden, der vorbau könnte länger sein (ist der 80er, 90-100 wäre gut), aber hab ich verpennt und jetzt probier ich mal noch ein bisl rum, bevor ich mir für ~70 nen neuen hol ^^ (also falls jemand tauschen mag *wink*). ach ja, 187cm groß bei 94cm schrittlänge, uncle jimbo L.


----------



## HansWurst666 (1. Januar 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Vorbau ist 70mm lang, aber es könnte ruhig weniger sein.



Ich bin 1,78m, ca 81cm Schrittlänge, Uncle Jimbo M. Mich würde auch interessieren wie sich ein kürzerer Vorbau fährt.
Die Sitzposition ist meinem alten ghost amr recht ähnlich. Ich habe das Jimbo erst im November gekauft und bin nur 3 Bergtouren gefahren.
Wenn ich micht mal an die Geometrie gewöhnt habe, überlege ich ob noch tuning nötig ist.
Wenn Du es mal ausprobierst, wäre es super wenn Du deine Erfahrungen hier postest.


----------



## Deleted138492 (1. Januar 2010)

@ka1saa: 80er? Ich dachte man hätte die Wahl zwischen 70 und 90, wie kommst du denn auf 80mm? 

Wieso gibts eigentlich keine Direct Mount Vorbauten für Einfachbrückengabeln? Da wär ich sofort mit von der Partie .


----------



## ka1saa (1. Januar 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> @ka1saa: 80er? Ich dachte man hätte die Wahl zwischen 70 und 90, wie kommst du denn auf 80mm?


nö... beim L ist soweit ich weiß der 80er standard, hatten wir doch schonmal das thema. also von mitte lenker bis mitte steuersatz gemessen sinds exakt 8cm.

edit: ach ja, frohes neues an alle roseaner natürlich !


----------



## -MIK- (2. Januar 2010)

KadR schrieb:


> @MIK
> Guten Rutsch, natürlich auch an Conny.



Danköööö, soll ganz lieb zurück grüßen, hoffe Ihr seid auch gut gerutscht. Ich habs leider etwas übertrieben und mir die LED Lampe ausgeschossen... Ich ruf heute Abend mal an....

@Mus Lee:

Das ist doch eine 2-fach KeFü, Du hast doch 3-fach vorne oder nicht? Und warum hast Du die Rolle noch gekürzt?


----------



## Deleted138492 (2. Januar 2010)

Nee, ist schon länger 2-fach. Zum Wieso steht irgendwo weiter oben was.


----------



## tgindia (2. Januar 2010)

Apropos Kettenführung,
das rumgeklapper geht mir ja auch auf den Keks!
Allerdings will ich bei 3-fach aufgrund der tourentauglichkeit bleiben.

Brauchbare Kettenführungen sind mir nur folgende bekannt. Kann jemand was zu den beiden sagen? Was passt an die ISCG Aufnahme bzw. taugt was? Vielleicht gibt es ja auch was zum selberbasteln, was ein wenig das Kettenschwingen verhindert? Von Rose hab ich ne Email erhalten, dass Sie mit Ihrer Kettenführung wohl nicht in die Pötte kommen!

http://montaramtb.com/Products/3Guide/3Guide.htm

http://www.g-junkies.de/dreist.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (2. Januar 2010)

Beide, die du verlinkst, werden ans Lager geklemmt, sind also ungeeignet. Du kannst versuchen, 3 Löcher reinzubohren und sie anzubringen, aber ich weiss nicht, ob das Loch fürs Lager groß genug wäre. Dreifachkefüs mit ISCG05 gibts keine.


----------



## cyclo-dude (2. Januar 2010)

also ich habe glaub ich nen 75er vorbau am XL jimbo 4
einen längeren könnte ich aber auch vertragen glaub ich.oder ich bau den lenker tiefer aber irgendwie muss ich meinen rücken immer so abknicken weil es zu kompakt ist, und das tut dann SCHLAGARTIG nach so etwa 2 stunden weh.


----------



## Toolpusher69 (2. Januar 2010)

Bei meinem 2010 Modell des Onkel 6 ist ein 50er Syncros verbaut mit einem 690er Lenker.
Ich überlege aber noch ob ich den Lenker in einen 740er umbestelle. Andererseits wird es mit zunehmender Breite auf dem Trail, zwischen Bäumen und Sträuchern, nicht besser lenkbar oder ? Habt Ihr Erfahrung ?


----------



## HansWurst666 (4. Januar 2010)

Ich bin zwar noch nie mit einem 740er Lenker gefahren, aber ich kenne Trails auf denen sich die Latschen schon bei einem 690er Lenker an den Bremsen festhalten...
Hier ist übrigens ein Artikel zum Thema http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=437686 .
Offensichtlich ist als Standard der kurze 50mm Vorbau an allen Größen der 2010er Modelle verbaut. Bin mal gespannt, ob das den L/XL Fahrern nicht etwas zu kurz ist.


----------



## Toolpusher69 (6. Januar 2010)

Tach,
habe jetzt den 740er Lenker bestellt mit 50er Vorbau. Mein Onkel kommt in Gr.L, wobei ich eine Stütze von KS, die i900, montieren werde und somit ca. 2-3cm nach hinten rutsche. Habe die KS gewählt da, super Preis und macht optisch, wie mechnisch einen super Eindruck. Die Langzeitqualitäten...... ich werde sehen. Ich habe mal nachgefragt bezüglich 3fach Kefü, soll laut Verkäufer, in diiiiieeeesem Jahr kommen, da bin ich gespannt. Beim blättern in der Bikerfibel bin ich auf "Shaman Racing Typ Commander" gestoßen, die bieten auch eine 3fach Kefü mit ISCG Aufnahme an. Frage, kennt sich jemand damit aus ? Läßt die sich vielleicht montieren ohne große Säge.-Feil.-Hämmer.-und was weiß ich noch für Umbauarbeiten ? Gruß aus der Grafschaft, Toolpusher69


----------



## Deleted138492 (6. Januar 2010)

Absägen musst du so der so, da hilft die Shaman auch nix.


----------



## herkulars (6. Januar 2010)

Zumal am Jimbo eine Aufnahme für ISCG05 ist. ISCG ist nochmal anders und passt dann sowieso nicht.


----------



## Deleted138492 (6. Januar 2010)

Die Befestigungslöcher sind fast gleich, nur das Loch um das Lager durchzustecken ist unterschiedlich groß. Siehe hier, oben links ISCG und unten links ISCG05.


----------



## -MIK- (6. Januar 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Die Befestigungslöcher sind fast gleich



Falsch, die Löcher sind um ein paar Grad verschoben und somit grundverschieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (6. Januar 2010)

Wie gesagt, fast. Die Löcher sind ja länglich, das müsste doch hinhauen.


----------



## [email protected] (6. Januar 2010)

Der Radius auf dem sich die Löcher befinden ist auch nicht gleich...


----------



## Deleted138492 (6. Januar 2010)

Ach so, ja dann...


----------



## -MIK- (6. Januar 2010)

Schaut mal hier:






Da sind die Unterschied deutlich.


----------



## [email protected] (6. Januar 2010)

Das hatte ich hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6504775&postcount=939 auch schonmal gepostet. 

Ist wohl in den 50 Seiten untergegangen...


----------



## Nachor (6. Januar 2010)

also am besten ne Petition an den Vertrieb bei Rose schreiben endlich mit der dreifach Kefü rüberzukommen. Ich von meiner Seite hab den Vertrieb schon zweimal angeschrieben. Je mehr Jimbofahrer das tun  umso besser, oder ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JustFlying (6. Januar 2010)

Ich werd mich mal dazugesellen -  heute auch ein Jimbo 6 bestellt
Freu mich schon wie n Keks und hoff dass es bald kommt


----------



## ka1saa (7. Januar 2010)

Nachor schrieb:


> also am besten ne Petition an den Vertrieb bei Rose schreiben endlich mit der dreifach Kefü rüberzukommen. Ich von meiner Seite hab den Vertrieb schon zweimal angeschrieben. Je mehr Jimbofahrer das tun  umso besser, oder ??


selber bauen, vertreiben, goldene nase verdienen ... leider hab ich dazu nicht die möglichkeiten .


----------



## -MIK- (7. Januar 2010)

ka1saa schrieb:


> selber bauen, vertreiben, goldene nase verdienen ... leider hab ich dazu nicht die möglichkeiten .



Die Jungs von den G-Junkies sind schon dran, konnten mir aber noch keine Auskunft geben wann die KeFü fertig sein wird. Das Problem ist ja nach wie vor, dass die Jimbos die Schwinge so gekonnt angebracht bekommen haben, dass man in jedem Fall sägen muss...


----------



## Nachor (7. Januar 2010)

Also zu mir kam ein klares NEIN von den G-junkies.

Bezueglich  der Dreist würde das dann mit einer geänderten Grundplatte überhaupt mit der Lagerbreite hinkommen ? Am Jimbo kommt die Grundplatte ja dann nicht mehr "unter" die rechte Lagerschale und die Kettenlinie würde sich nicht nach aussen verschieben.?


----------



## -MIK- (7. Januar 2010)

Ja kla, durch die geänderte Grundplatte auf ISCG 05 hast Du ja schon die Lagerbreite abgedeckt. Wir Jimbojungs müssen nach wie vor die linke Seite der Platte absägen da ja da die Schwinge im Weg ist.


----------



## Nachor (7. Januar 2010)

aha, gut aber noch gibts die Platte nicht, Aber wenn mir jemand ne Vorlage als Zeichnung/CAD geben kann könnte ich mal probieren sowas lasern zu lassen


----------



## herkulars (7. Januar 2010)

Selbstbau? Gute Idee und warscheinlich das einzige, was funktionieren wird.
Ich hatte schon beim Detailbild von Müs Lees Sägekünsten die Idee, eine passende Führung zu basteln. Allerdings mangelte es mir an Zeit und vorallem technischen Möglichkeiten.
Meine Idee ist den Ring zur Schwinge hin offen zu gestalten, eben so wie auf dem Foto:





Die Schlitze für die Schrauben können dann ja so angebracht werden, dass sie nicht aufgesägt werden müssen und man die dritte Schraubverbindung auch nutzen kann.

Noch jemand mit Ideen oder Zeichnung oder Erfahrung im Selbstbau? Carbonplatte mit nem Dremel bearbeiten hab ich jetzt nicht unbedingt Lust drauf.


----------



## Deleted138492 (7. Januar 2010)

Wenn ich das anständig gesägt hätte, wäre das 3. Loch auch noch nutzbar gewesen . Aber die Kefü muss ja nix halten ausser der Kette, deshalb reichen 2 Löcher locker. Auch der Bereich links des 3. Loches hätte ich schöner aussägen können (mit Schwung nach oben oder so, damit das 3. Loch nicht wegfallen müsste), aber da unten siehts eh keiner. So langts auch ganz gut .


----------



## tgindia (9. Januar 2010)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Die Jungs von den G-Junkies sind schon dran, konnten mir aber noch keine Auskunft geben wann die KeFü fertig sein wird. Das Problem ist ja nach wie vor, dass die Jimbos die Schwinge so gekonnt angebracht bekommen haben, dass man in jedem Fall sägen muss...



Endlich ist mal wieder ein wenig Schwung drin in der Jimbo-3fach-Kettenführungsgeschichte 
Macht es Sinn die Jungs von Dreist dazu ebenfalls anzuschreiben? SO nach dem Motto je mehr quängeln umso mehr wird der Bedarf festgestellt.

Ebenfalls würde ich mich beteiligen oder gern eine selbstgebaute Lösung (irgendwer hat lasern angeboten ;-) übernehmen.

Mal schau'n ob sich da noch was tut...


----------



## Nachor (9. Januar 2010)

Also ich habe jemanden gefunden der so eine Grundplatte idealerweise als Ersatz zu der Platte der Dreist lasern oder per CNC herstellen könnte !
1.) Wer hat alles Bedarf 
2.)Hat jemand die Dreist oder evtl die genauen erforderlichen Masse ? Wenn es denn die Grundplatte der Dreist ersetzen soll dann würde ich auch gleich alle anderen Löcher etc passende machen lassen. Die anderen Teile kann man ja alle separat bei G junkies bestellen. (mir haben die übrigens mit einem Wort geantwortet "NEIN" , auf meine Frage ob es was für ICSG05 geben wird)
Kostenpunkt (eloxiert ?) 20-30 Euro (je nach Menge)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tgindia (9. Januar 2010)

Ich hätte Interesse!

Anbei noch eine andere Möglichkeit. ISCG Aufnahme mittels einer Schraube. In wie weit das ganze jedoch geeignet ist weiß ich nicht. Mit ein wenig basteln würde aber auch diese (kostengünstige) Möglichkeit Ihren Zweck erfüllen schätze ich!

http://www.shamanracing.com/index.php?module=showProduct&identification=15


----------



## lo-jay (9. Januar 2010)

also leute,

weiss ja nicht wie & wo ihr mit eurem jimbos so fahrt, aber ich habe mein grosses kettenblatt beim shredden noch nie vermisst: blackspire anpassen & montieren, bashguard 'drauf & dann noch 36/24 auflegen - gut ist


----------



## Deleted138492 (9. Januar 2010)

Genau so ist es . Ich bin sehr froh, das 3. KB los zu sein, so komme ich auch Vorsprünge mit mehr als 30cm hoch. Vorher habe ich mir immer einen Zahn rausgebrochen >.<


----------



## [email protected] (9. Januar 2010)

Ihr macht euch das Lebens meiner Meinung nach unnÃ¶tig schwer...

Ihr kÃ¶nnt ja mal Ã¼ber folgendes nachdenken:

e:13 DS kaufen, wie hier schon hÃ¤ufig gezeigt bearbeiten,
bei den Junkies des Delrin RÃ¤dchen der Dreist kaufen,
2 lÃ¤ngere Schrauben fÃ¼r die e:13 alles zusammenbauen und gut.

Kosten sind dann ca. 50â¬ und es funktioniert... man muÃ das Rad ja nicht unbedingt neu erfinden.


----------



## Nachor (9. Januar 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Ihr macht euch das Lebens meiner Meinung nach unnötig schwer...
> 
> Ihr könnt ja mal über folgendes nachdenken:
> 
> ...



Kannst du das mal näher erläutern ?? Hab ich wohl verpasst oder übersehen.

Auf 2-fach umrüsten, muss ich da nicht auch den Umwerfer ändern ?? Welche Kettenblätter , woher ? Kette kürzen ???


----------



## Deleted138492 (9. Januar 2010)

Nein nein, einfach die Grundplatte der e13 kaufen und die Rolle von irgendeiner 3-fachkefü wie etwa der Heim 3-Guide oder Dreist kaufen und schon passts. Den Umwerfer brauchst du bei 2-fach eh nicht zu ändern, nur die H-Schraube reindrehen muss man.


----------



## Nachor (9. Januar 2010)

Schaut mal  , schöne arbeiten oder ??

http://mozartt.pinkbike.com/album/Projects/


----------



## Deleted138492 (9. Januar 2010)

Ja, ist wirklich schick. Wo kann man die kaufen?


----------



## Nachor (9. Januar 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Nein nein, einfach die Grundplatte der e13 kaufen und die Rolle von irgendeiner 3-fachkefü wie etwa der Heim 3-Guide oder Dreist kaufen und schon passts. Den Umwerfer brauchst du bei 2-fach eh nicht zu ändern, nur die H-Schraube reindrehen muss man.



Warum die Rolle von der dreifach , wenn auf zweifach umgerüstet?

oder lese ich deine Antwort jetzt falsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (9. Januar 2010)

Ja, aber wir sprachen von der Dreifach. *ratterratter*


----------



## Nachor (9. Januar 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Ja, ist wirklich schick. Wo kann man die kaufen?



http://www.badone.eu/index.php/produkty


----------



## Nachor (9. Januar 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Ja, aber wir sprachen von der Dreifach. *ratterratter*



Naja du schreibst aber, bei 2 fach H Schraube rein


----------



## Deleted138492 (9. Januar 2010)

Und du hast geschrieben 





			
				Nachokäse schrieb:
			
		

> Auf 2-fach umrüsten, muss ich da nicht auch den Umwerfer ändern ?? Welche Kettenblätter , woher ? Kette kürzen ???



Da hab ich halt auf deine Frage geantwortet. Tuneman sprach von 3fach.

btw: Andere KBs nicht unbedingt nötig, Kette kürzen ebensowenig.


----------



## [email protected] (9. Januar 2010)

Hehe, MÃ¼sLee hat es schon richtig erklÃ¤rt...

Also die e:13 DS kaufen ca. 30â¬ davon alles benutzen bis auf das RÃ¶llchen
Dann von G-Junkies das Delrin RÃ¶lchen der Dreist kaufen. Waren 18â¬ oder so oder?

Dann bei der E:13 DS anstatt dem originalen 2-fach RÃ¶llchen das 3-fach von der Dreist montieren. Genau HierfÃ¼r braucht man dann die 2 lÃ¤ngeren Schrauben.


----------



## Nachor (9. Januar 2010)

an der E:13 musst du aber auch rumsägen richtig, hier war irgendwo mal ein Bild glaube ich.

@Müs Lee: du meinst die KB behalten und statt dem dritten ein Bashguard oder so ?? hm  ich glaube dann wäre mir das mit dem was übrig bleibt zu "klein" vorne

Diese ??

http://cgi.ebay.de/E-13-DS-KETTENFU...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item35a5e22b76

passt die ohne sägen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (9. Januar 2010)

Keine normale Kefü passt ohne Sägen. Die Kettenstrebe ist einfach im Weg.

Machen 4 Zähne denn so einen Riesenunterschied? Ich meine, ob ich nun mit 50 oder 55 km/h den Berg runterfahre (was ich eh nicht oft mache, wofür sind denn die Trails erfunden worden???) ist mir ziemlich egal . Ich komme jedenfalls ganz gut klar mit 22/32 vorne.


----------



## tgindia (9. Januar 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Hehe, MüsLee hat es schon richtig erklärt...
> 
> Also die e:13 DS kaufen ca. 30 davon alles benutzen bis auf das Röllchen
> Dann von G-Junkies das Delrin Rölchen der Dreist kaufen. Waren 18 oder so oder?
> ...



Wenn das mal kein brauchbarer und kostengünstiger Vorschlag ist!
Hat das einer von der Thorie am Jimbo schon in die Praxis umgesetzt?
Wegen der Platzverhältnisse an der Schwinge und der Kettenlinie (die Dreist will ja ganz penibel eingestellt werden damit nix röhrt und schleift  )

Aber wie gesagt, von der Theorie her ein Super Vorschlag. Das Rad muss ja nicht neu erfunden werden 

Gruß Tom


----------



## Nachor (10. Januar 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Keine normale Kefü passt ohne Sägen. Die Kettenstrebe ist einfach im Weg.
> 
> Machen 4 Zähne denn so einen Riesenunterschied? Ich meine, ob ich nun mit 50 oder 55 km/h den Berg runterfahre (was ich eh nicht oft mache, wofür sind denn die Trails erfunden worden???) ist mir ziemlich egal . Ich komme jedenfalls ganz gut klar mit 22/32 vorne.



was ´meinst du denn mit 4 Zähnen ?? Das Grosse hat ja 44 Zähne, und wenn man das mittlere bei 32 lässt würde mir gerade wegen der Tourentauglichkeit was fehlen.

Weiss jemand ob und wenn ja was das Maximun  an Zähnen ist für das mittlere? Was packt denn der Umwerfer noch , so das man noch gut schalten kann? 

Hmm da wird diese E13 Lösung gleich wieder interessanter, wenn denn geht


----------



## [email protected] (10. Januar 2010)

tgindia schrieb:


> Wenn das mal kein brauchbarer und kostengünstiger Vorschlag ist!
> Hat das einer von der Thorie am Jimbo schon in die Praxis umgesetzt?
> Wegen der Platzverhältnisse an der Schwinge und der Kettenlinie (die Dreist will ja ganz penibel eingestellt werden damit nix röhrt und schleift  )
> 
> ...



Hi,

ich fahre die E:13 ja schon fast seit dem ersten Tag, allerdings ja mit der 2-fach Saint und Hollowtech Lager. Hatte das Rad damals ja gleich mit der Saint bestellt.
Irgendwo am Anfang des Threads auf Seite 3,4 oder 5  hatte ich auch nochmal einen Vergleich des Übersetzungsverhältnisses gepostet. edit: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6322799&postcount=33

Die Kettenlinie der inneren Blätter sollte aber gleich sein. Mit der 2-fach funktioniert es super, Nachtradler hat die e:13 inzwischen ja auch verbaut und ist zufrieden. Vom ihm gibt es doch auch eine schöne pdf Vorlage zum sägen, diese hatte ich damals leider nicht mehr gemacht. Also einfach die Bilder in meiner Gallerie anschauen und zusätzlich noch das pdf von Nachtradler dann kann fast nix mehr schief gehen.


----------



## Deleted138492 (10. Januar 2010)

Mit 4 Zähnen mehr meinte ich den Wechsel von 32 auf 36 Zähne, der ja oft vollzogen wird.

Ich denke 38 wäre so ziemlich an der Grenze des Umwerfers, vielleicht auch 40. Ich verstehe nur nicht, wo man mit einem Enduro das 44er KB benötigt. Meiner Meinung nach reicht das 32er, wohl auch ein 36er KB. Fahrt ihr alle auf der Straße ins Tal oder was .


----------



## Nachor (10. Januar 2010)

nee, halt auch Touren, auf denen man mit dem Uncle gut "abfährt".

schau mal

http://www.amazon.de/GING-Kettenspa..._1_11?ie=UTF8&s=sports&qid=1263083191&sr=8-11

 , das passt auch an den Uncle.  lol


----------



## tgindia (10. Januar 2010)

Nachor schrieb:


> nee, halt auch Touren, auf denen man mit dem Uncle gut "abfährt".
> 
> schau mal
> 
> ...



Ööööhm. meine Reden und jetzt weiß ich auch was ich die ganze Zeit gesucht habe! Eigentlich hopft bei mir nie die Kette runter sondern scheppert immer gegen die Strebe. Somit hab ich das Dingens gleich mal bestellt und werde berichten ob's was taugt...


----------



## nachtradler (10. Januar 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich fahre die E:13 ja schon fast seit dem ersten Tag, allerdings ja mit der 2-fach Saint und Hollowtech Lager. Hatte das Rad damals ja gleich mit der Saint bestellt.
> Irgendwo am Anfang des Threads auf Seite 3,4 oder 5  hatte ich auch nochmal einen Vergleich des Übersetzungsverhältnisses gepostet. edit: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6322799&postcount=33
> ...


Hallo zusammen,
hier nochmal die Schablone für die E 13 DS:
Anhang anzeigen Kefü e13DS Jimbo.pdf
Kettenblätter 22/36 (kein DH-Blatt, sondern mit Steighilfen)(http://www.roseversand.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=1445).
Und gut idt, zumindest bei Zweifach, reicht auch für Touren.
Die Idee mit der Dreist-Rolle dürfte eine gute Alternative für 3-fach sein. Wobei das große Blatt im Gelände zum Aufsetzen neigt.


----------



## Nachor (10. Januar 2010)

tgindia schrieb:


> Ööööhm. meine Reden und jetzt weiß ich auch was ich die ganze Zeit gesucht habe! Eigentlich hopft bei mir nie die Kette runter sondern scheppert immer gegen die Strebe. Somit hab ich das Dingens gleich mal bestellt und werde berichten ob's was taugt...



Na dann bin ich mal gespannt auch wie das optisch aussieht.

Wenn du es bei Amazon bestellt hast ist es ja morgen da ,, lol


----------



## tgindia (10. Januar 2010)

Nachor schrieb:


> Na dann bin ich mal gespannt auch wie das optisch aussieht.
> 
> Wenn du es bei Amazon bestellt hast ist es ja morgen da ,, lol



Bin die Woche noch Gleitschirmfliegen (auch Jimbolenker brauchen Abwechslung  ) 
Sobald ich es drangewurschtelt hab werd ich das hier mal zum besten geben. Bin eh gespannt wie das Ding die Breite der 3 Kettenblätter überbrückt ohne die Kettenlinie zu verhunzen  Ich werd's ja bald sehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nachor (10. Januar 2010)

nachtradler schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> hier nochmal die Schablone für die E 13 DS:
> Anhang anzeigen 179504
> Kettenblätter 22/36 (kein DH-Blatt, sondern mit Steighilfen)(http://www.roseversand.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=1445).
> ...



hmm vielleicht ist das die beste Idee. hast du auch eine passenden Rockring ? Der kommt ja dann wohl anstelle des dritten Blattes mit langen Schrauben dran. Mach doch mal nen Foto von deinem Setup wie das aussieht


----------



## Deleted138492 (10. Januar 2010)

Nee, man braucht keine langen Schrauben, da der Bashguard ja die Stelle des 3. KB einnimmt.

Btw: Das KB von Rose hat 75mm Lochdurchmesser, bei der Afterburner brauchts aber 104mm fürs mittlere KB.


----------



## Nachor (10. Januar 2010)

Rose redet da ja vom Lochabstand nicht vom Lochkreis. was aber schon seltsam ist


----------



## Deleted138492 (10. Januar 2010)

Korrekt heissts ja Lochkreisabstand. Der Lochkreisabstand fürs mittlere und große KB an der Afterburner ist 104mm, fürs kleine sind es glaube ich 75mm.


----------



## Nachor (10. Januar 2010)

das kleine hat 64mm. Aber schau mal bei Rose da gibts keine einziges 36 Zahn Ritzel mit 104mm "Lochabstand". Nimmst du jetzt mal die FSA Kurbel am Jimbo kann man den Abstand von Loch zu Loch mit 75mm messen, das ist aber nicht der Durchmesser des Lochkreises. Warum Rose dieses Mass verwendet ist mir nicht klar. Ich denke also das oben verlinkte Kettenblatt passt


----------



## -MIK- (11. Januar 2010)

Nachor schrieb:


> nee, halt auch Touren, auf denen man mit dem Uncle gut "abfährt".
> 
> schau mal
> 
> ...



Wird nicht passen, die Kettenstrebe ist a) nicht rund und b) zu dick für die Führung, hatte sowas auch schon versucht.


----------



## nachtradler (11. Januar 2010)

Nachor schrieb:


> das kleine hat 64mm. Aber schau mal bei Rose da gibts keine einziges 36 Zahn Ritzel mit 104mm "Lochabstand". Nimmst du jetzt mal die FSA Kurbel am Jimbo kann man den Abstand von Loch zu Loch mit 75mm messen, das ist aber nicht der Durchmesser des Lochkreises. Warum Rose dieses Mass verwendet ist mir nicht klar. Ich denke also das oben verlinkte Kettenblatt passt


Hallo,
Standardkettenblätter haben in 22/24 einen Lochkreis von 64 mm, ab 32 (also Mitte) bis ganz groß (46 o.m.) einen Lochkreis von 104 mm. D.H. die 36er passen. Hab sie ja drauf. Aussen habe ich einen alten Bashgaurd von meinem Junior. Vielleicht etwas klein, tut aber seinen Dienst. Wenns hinhaut von der Zeit, gibts heute Mittag ein paar Bilder.


----------



## Deleted138492 (11. Januar 2010)

Sagt mal, ist der Jimborahmen eigentlich linear oder progressiv (oder gar degressiv)? Der Dämpfer hat ja 3 von 3 Strichen in der Kompression, da das Federverhalten auch relativ progressiv zum Ende hin ist, gehe ich davon aus, dass der Rahmen entweder linear oder leicht progressiv ist. Stimmt das so?


----------



## nachtradler (11. Januar 2010)

So, hier die versprochenen Bilder von meiner KeFü 2-fach 22/36 e13 DS.
http://www.abload.de/gallery.php?key=5MezCnM8
Der Dreck ist normal. Rad ist zum Fahren, nicht zum Putzen da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nachor (11. Januar 2010)

ist das das von dir verlinkte Deore SG Blatt ?? Hmm das Teil ist glaube ich unterste Kategorie. Hier im Bikemarkt verkauft einer ein SAINT Blatt das sollte doch auch passen , denke ich. Gleicher LK


----------



## ka1saa (11. Januar 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Sagt mal, ist der Jimborahmen eigentlich linear oder progressiv (oder gar degressiv)? Der Dämpfer hat ja 3 von 3 Strichen in der Kompression, da das Federverhalten auch relativ progressiv zum Ende hin ist, gehe ich davon aus, dass der Rahmen entweder linear oder leicht progressiv ist. Stimmt das so?


laut mb- und freeride-test hat das 09er-jimbo nen progressiven hinterbau, seh ich ähnlich ^^.


----------



## ka1saa (11. Januar 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> bei den Junkies des Delrin Rädchen der Dreist kaufen


kann ich das bei denen einzeln bestellen? auf der hp gibts ja nur die kefüs komplett... (und die dreist erst ab kw40 wieder). oder schreib ich die einfach mal an?

oh, sorry, doppelpost...


----------



## Nachor (11. Januar 2010)

ka1saa schrieb:


> kann ich das bei denen einzeln bestellen? auf der hp gibts ja nur die kefüs komplett... (und die dreist erst ab kw40 wieder). oder schreib ich die einfach mal an?
> 
> oh, sorry, doppelpost...



ja

http://www.g-junkies.de/tech/Ersatzteilpreise_Dreist_alt_(bis Aug09).pdf

ok aber gemacht habe ich das  noch nicht


----------



## nachtradler (12. Januar 2010)

Nachor schrieb:


> ist das das von dir verlinkte Deore SG Blatt ?? Hmm das Teil ist glaube ich unterste Kategorie. Hier im Bikemarkt verkauft einer ein SAINT Blatt das sollte doch auch passen , denke ich. Gleicher LK


Was heißt unterste Kategorie? Ich fahre auch an meinem CC, wenn was gewechselt wird, fast nur noch Deoreteile. Sind ein paar Gramm schwerer, einige Euro günstiger und halten. Und das zählt. Da muss nicht Saint oder xt oder so draufstehen.
Beim Saint musst du aber aufpassen. Die Größen 34/36/38/40/42 sind meist DH-Blätter ohne Steighilfen, das 36 gibts für die 810/815-2 auch mit Steighilfe. Also Augen auf, sonst nutzt dich das Teil nicht wirklich was für 2-fach.


----------



## Nachor (12. Januar 2010)

kein Sorge ich wollte deine Wahl nicht schlecht machen. Es gibt ja auch noch Klassen unter Deore von Shimano. Aber egal, du hast recht Hauptsache es hält. Am RR fahre ich auch keine DuraAce, die Gewichtsersparnis rechnet sich nicht gegen Ultegra


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ka1saa (12. Januar 2010)

Nachor schrieb:


> ja
> 
> http://www.g-junkies.de/tech/Ersatzteilpreise_Dreist_alt_(bis%20Aug09).pdf
> 
> ok aber gemacht habe ich das  noch nicht


ah okay danke... huiuiui, gut 50 nur für die rollen mit lager, stützhülsen, schrauben, kleinkram und leitblech, nicht übel ^^... wills nicht jemand vor mir ausprobieren ?


----------



## [email protected] (12. Januar 2010)

Hi,

ich wÃ¼rde da auch erstmal ein anderes RÃ¶llchen probieren, evtl. von Shaman Racing, MRP oder so. Bei CRC gibts nen ganzen Haufen finde die 30â¬ auch zu viel...


----------



## Deleted138492 (12. Januar 2010)

Das Röllchen der Stinger kostet nur 10 und ich denke, wenn man den inneren Wulst auf die gleiche Höhe wie den Mittelteil zurechtschneidet und den äusseren Wulst etwas in der Breite kastriert, dürfte das hinhauen. Breit genug wäre es, allerdings wäre der äussere Wulst dann ziemlich dünn, was aber nicht schlimm wäre.


----------



## ka1saa (12. Januar 2010)

MÃ¼s Lee schrieb:


> Das RÃ¶llchen der Stinger kostet nur 10â¬ und ich denke, wenn man den inneren Wulst auf die gleiche HÃ¶he wie den Mittelteil zurechtschneidet und den Ã¤usseren Wulst etwas in der Breite kastriert, dÃ¼rfte das hinhauen. Breit genug wÃ¤re es, allerdings wÃ¤re der Ã¤ussere Wulst dann ziemlich dÃ¼nn, was aber nicht schlimm wÃ¤re.


naja ging ja speziell um ne 3fach-kefÃ¼ (sinn hin oder her), sonst mÃ¼sst man ja nicht extra die dreist-rolle benutzen... oder meinst du, dass man diesen leitwulst auÃen (zurÃ¼ckgestutzt) als fÃ¼hrungsteil fÃ¼r das dritte blatt nehmen soll? weiÃ nicht, ob das klappt...


----------



## Deleted138492 (15. Januar 2010)

So, ich komme grade von einem Ausritt zurück und beim Putzen ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Schalthülle vom Umwerfer am Rahmeneingang am Steuerrohr über eine Hälfte eingerissen ist. Ich habe das mit zwei Lagen Panzertape abgedichtet, doch frage ich mich, ob das schlimm ist/werden könnte? Notfalls kann ich Rose ja anschreiben, damit mir eine neie Schalthülle zugesandt wird, doch ich möchte mir die Arbeit lieber ersparen .

btw: Mit Fullface wird man aber ganz schön blöde angekuckt, wenn man vorbeifährt . Egal, nun brauchts keine Mütze mehr ^^.


----------



## lo-jay (15. Januar 2010)

hehe, fahre im winter auch viel full-face - lass sie kucken !
bitte unbedingt posten wie du die hülle deines bowdenzuges getauscht
bekommst. das steht mir auch noch bevor - leider sind die teile ja inne-
verlegt, was es nicht ganz so trivial macht?


----------



## Deleted138492 (15. Januar 2010)

Ja, wie soll ich das schon tauschen? Den Zug lasse ich drin und die Hülle wird lockerflockig eingefädelt und durchgeschoben .


----------



## lo-jay (15. Januar 2010)

verstehe - wie würdest du die hr bremsleitung wechseln, frage da rose die bei mir arg kurz ausgeführt hat ( kann den lenke nicht komplett einschlagen ...) ?


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (15. Januar 2010)

Bremsflüssigkeit komplett ablassen. Bremsleitung hinten und vorne lösen und dann einen geeigneten Draht durch die Bremsleitung schieben. Mit diesem Draht kannst du dann die neue Bremsleitung einfädeln...


----------



## [email protected] (15. Januar 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Ja, wie soll ich das schon tauschen? Den Zug lasse ich drin und die Hülle wird lockerflockig eingefädelt und durchgeschoben .



Hehe ich kann mich noch erinnern wie "locker flockig" du drauf warst als du die tauschen  wolltest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (15. Januar 2010)

Das war die Bremsleitung, mit der Schalthülle gehts einfacher, da ich nur den Zug einfädeln und durchschieben muss .

btw: Falls du eine The One (bei der Elixir glaube ich auch) hast, kannst du die Leitung am Sattel nicht abmontieren, da sie gequetscht ist und du sie nicht wieder ohne die nötige Maschinerie drankriegst. Ich würde den Hebel abmontieren, dort einen Draht bis hinten durchführen, die Leitung rausziehen und die neue Leitung ebenfalls am Draht entlang führen. So dürfte das ohne Problem machbar sein. Jedenfalls werde ich es das nächste mal so versuchen .


----------



## corratec1234 (16. Januar 2010)

guten morgen, 
kann mir mal einer sagen wie ich bei meinem granite chief den dämpfer richtig abstimme? ich habe keine ahnung welchen druck ich in den dämpfer füllen muss bei ca. 86kg gewicht nackt. ich habe leider keine tabelle gefunden, wie ich sie auf der rs revelation drauf habe um wenigstens eine richtlinie zu haben.

wäre toll wenn mir jemand nen tipp geben kann.

gruß mike


----------



## Deleted138492 (16. Januar 2010)

Ich denke, mit 160 oder mehr PSI wärst du gut beraten. Zum Vergleich: Ich wiege 65kg mit allem Drum und Dran und fahre mit 130 PSI am Jimbo. Eigentlich ist es auch Geschmackssache, mit wie viel Druck man fährt. Die einen mögen es weicher, die anderen straffer. Probier also aus, wie viel Druck dir am besten liegt.


----------



## corratec1234 (16. Januar 2010)

ich habe nun ca. 180psi drin. mal sehen wie es sich damit fahren lässt. ist ja ne wissenschaft für sich sowas.

gruß mike


----------



## ka1saa (16. Januar 2010)

corratec1234 schrieb:


> guten morgen,
> kann mir mal einer sagen wie ich bei meinem granite chief den dämpfer richtig abstimme? ich habe keine ahnung welchen druck ich in den dämpfer füllen muss bei ca. 86kg gewicht nackt. ich habe leider keine tabelle gefunden, wie ich sie auf der rs revelation drauf habe um wenigstens eine richtlinie zu haben.
> 
> wäre toll wenn mir jemand nen tipp geben kann.
> ...


in der rose-mappe mit den ganzen anleitungen ist doch auch sone fox-cd dabei, da ist die (zugegebenermaßen etwas unübersichtliche) hilfe drauf, die es auch online gibt (http://www.foxracingshox.com/fox_tech_center/manuals.htm). viel spaß beim rumprobieren , beim jimbo war so der konsens, dass 30% sag gut sind...


----------



## funbiker9 (16. Januar 2010)

Weiß von Euch jemand wo dieses spezielle knacken herkommt. Ich kann es einfach nicht orten. Der Sattel ist es nicht. Habe die Vermutung, daß es vom Umwerfer kommen könnte. Das knacken wir proportional zur Tretstärke lauter...verschwindet aber ab und zu auch wieder?

Hat einer ne Ahnung?


----------



## Deleted138492 (16. Januar 2010)

Pedale? Tretlager? Kettenblätter? Buchsen? Gleitlager? Nabe? Sattelstütze?


----------



## funbiker9 (16. Januar 2010)

Nabe, Sattelstütze, Pedale, Tretlager schließ ich mal aus.

Buchsen und Gleitlager halte ich für unwahrscheinlich. Kettenblätter sind fest.

Das klacken triit auch nur unter Belastung auf ( also nicht am Montageständer ).


----------



## Deleted138492 (16. Januar 2010)

Dass es der Umwerfer sein könnte, wage ich mal zu bezweifeln. Der ist ja fix, sofern du nicht schaltest. Und welche Belastung meinst du? Wiegetritt? Springen? Feste in die Pedale treten? Normal pedalieren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (16. Januar 2010)

Normal pedalieren...

Pro Umdrehung einmal klack.


----------



## Deleted138492 (16. Januar 2010)

Vielleicht streifst du nur mit dem Schuh die Kettenstrebe, das hatte ich auch mal .

Ich tippe auf das Tretlager oder die Pedale.


----------



## funbiker9 (16. Januar 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Vielleicht streifst du mit dem Schuh nur die Kettenstrebe, das hatte ich auch mal .
> 
> Ich tippe auf das Tretlager oder die Pedale.



Beim Tretlager würde es auch auf dem Montageständer auftreten, zwar leiser aber würde auftreten. Pedale dass könnte ich mal testen auch wenn ichs nicht glaube.

Ich glaube ich fang mal an zu zerlegen...aber heute bin ich zu faul .


----------



## Deleted138492 (16. Januar 2010)

Hat niemand mehr etwas zur kaputten Schalthülle beizutragen? Kann das schlimm enden bzw. ist es schon schlimm?

@fun: Das Tretlager meiner Corratecstadtschlampe knackt schon seit einem Jahr im Wiegetritt und am Montageständer ist es nicht zu hören .


----------



## -MIK- (16. Januar 2010)

@Fun: Nimm mal die Maxle Achse auseinander, sauber machen und fetten. Schaltauge kanns auch sein, demontieren, säubern und mit CuPa wieder einbauen. Ansonsten würde mir nur noch die Sattelstange einfallen, ausbauen, säubern und mit Monatagepaste einbauen. Ach ja, der Schnellspanner kanns auch sein, zerlegen, säubern und fetten.


----------



## ka1saa (16. Januar 2010)

also die pedale haben bei mir schon oft geknackt und die kettenblätter auch hin und wieder, beide nur bei belastung, als würde ich die auch mal nicht so schnell aus den verdächtigen nehmen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nachor (16. Januar 2010)

Die Sattelklemmung könnte auch ein "Verdächtiger " sein.
So nebenbei, meine Sattelklemme zeiht sich oben mehr zu als "unten" als am Sitzrohr). Laut Rose darf die Schraube mit 10 Nm angezogen werden. Bevor ich das gemacht habe ist die Stütze immer ganz langsam nach unten gewandert. Denke nur das das nicht ewig hält. Kennt jemand nen guten Ersatz ? Muss nicht Rose sein


----------



## Astroluca (16. Januar 2010)

mein Rose Uncle Jimbo 1 2010!!!


----------



## Deleted138492 (16. Januar 2010)

Schick! Wie viel wiegt das neue abzüglich Pedale?


----------



## funbiker9 (16. Januar 2010)

Auf der Suche nach dem klacken.
Schaltauge gesäubert, Pedale ab und neu gefettet, Kettenblätter abgebaut und nachgezogen, Maxle zerlegt, gesäubert & nachgefettet, Sitzrohr gereinigt und geschmiert, Sattel überprüft, Probefahrt gemacht und die Schei$$e klackt immer noch 







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## funbiker9 (16. Januar 2010)

An alle beef cake Fahrer hier.

Könnt ihr mal hier posten wie ihr das beef cake technisch und praktisch findet...mir fehlt nämlich noch ein Freerider...

Danke


----------



## Deleted138492 (16. Januar 2010)

Du samma, wenn du schon dabei bist: Könntest du den Stahlfederdämpfer aus dem Demo oder Big Hit mal ins Jimbo transferieren und schauen, ob der irgendwo mit dem Rahmen kollidiert? Ich mache mir Sorgen, dass die Dinger an der kleinen Strebe der Wippe anecken könnten. Ich gehe davon aus, dass das Casting an Nr 2 (36.5mm) zu breit für die Wippe (35mm) ist. Das wäre jedoch das kleinste Problem, wofür gibts Stahlfeilen xD. 






btw: Dann überlass mir das Demo, wenn du dir ein BC zulegen willst ^^.


----------



## funbiker9 (16. Januar 2010)

@Müs Lee

habs gerade ausgemessen und mir mal angeschaut... Dein Maß Nr.4 ist das Problem, da fehlt am Jimbo ca. 1cm Platz.

PS.: Vergiß es, das Demo ist das geilste Rad das ich bis jetzt gefahren bin...das geb ich nicht mehr her


----------



## herkulars (16. Januar 2010)

> Probefahrt gemacht und die Schei$$e klackt immer noch


Nochmal Sympthome: Nur bei Belastung und beim Pedalieren?

Ganz klar: Kniegelenk!


----------



## funbiker9 (16. Januar 2010)

herkulars schrieb:


> Nochmal Sympthome: Nur bei Belastung und beim Pedalieren?
> 
> Ganz klar: Kniegelenk!



 daran hab ich ja noch gar nicht gedacht


----------



## Deleted138492 (16. Januar 2010)

@fun: Ich wollten den Dämpfer mit dem Piggy nach hinten montieren, so ist Nr 4 gelöst, doch hier kommt Nr 2 ins Spiel. Kannst du noch mal nachschauen? Büdde büdde .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (16. Januar 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> @fun: Ich wollten den Dämpfer mit dem Piggy nach hinten montieren, so ist Nr 4 gelöst, doch hier kommt Nr 2 ins Spiel. Kannst du noch mal nachschauen? Büdde büdde .



Hab ich auch grade gemerkt  ( ist ja auch schon spät )

Das ist eine ganz knappe Kiste, das Problem ist folgendes und zwar der Abstand zwischen Dämpferauge und Federteller ( das Teil zum Feder Vorspannen ). Der Abstand beim Dämpfer ist 4,9cm und der Platz am Jimbo ist knapp weniger wie 4,9cm. ( Man kann die Feder natürlich etwas mehr Vorspannen, dann bekommst du mehr Platz. Ist aber natürlich schlecht für die Federkennlinie )

Außerdem hat das Demo eine andere Dämpferlänge verbaut 222mm. Probier doch mal ob Dir einer einen passenden Dämpfer leiht. Wird auf jedenfall knapp...sehr knapp, wenns überhaupt geht.

Zu Maß Nr.2: dazu bräuchte ich eine Schieblehre ( hab ich leider keine ).


Warum willst Du eigentlich einen Stahlfederdämpfer verbauen? Meiner Ansicht nach funktioniert der Hinterbau mit dem RP23 wirklich gut. Beim Enduroeinsatzgebiet wirst Du bergab so gut wie keinen Unterschied merken. Bergauf aber sehr wohl, denn es wird höllisch wippen und Dein Jimbo wird nochmal einige Gramm schwerer.
Ich würde das nicht machen. Die bessere Lösung, wäre dann auf einen Freerider zu sparen.


 Ich glaube ich habe die Lösung zwecks klacken. Achtung jetzt kommts: wenn der Hinterbau blockiert ist klackt so wie es scheint nichts. Aus Zufall bin ich eben auf die Schlaufe des Innenverlegten Zuges für den Umwerfer gekommen, und siehe da, da war mein Geräusch. Deshalb jetzt die große und Hoffnungsvolle Vermutung ( werd ich noch genaustens austesten ), daß wenn der Hinterbau aktiviert ist und beim treten leicht wippt, der Umwerferzug leicht in Bewegung kommt und von innen gegen den Rahmen pocht. Würde auch erklären warum bei stärkerem Antritt das Geräusch proportional an Lautstärke zulegt. Weil stärkerer Antritt mehr wippen am Hinterbau, desto mehr Bewegung am Zug der 'heftiger' an das Innenrohr pocht.


----------



## Sealer (16. Januar 2010)

WeiÃ jemand was sich beim Uncle Jimbo 2,4 und 6 an der Standardkonfiguration von 2009 zu 2010 geÃ¤ndert hat? Falls sich da was geÃ¤ndert hat. Bei Rose kann man nur bei den 2010 Modellen die Komponenten sehen, bei den 2009er im WSV steht nix dabei.

Spiel schon seit 2-3 Wochen mit dem Gedanken mir das Uncle Jimbo zu kaufen. Und eigentlich wÃ¼rde bei den Preisen der 2010er Modelle nur das 2 in Frage kommen.
Aber so wie ich das sehe, ist bei Rose im Moment nen WSV der 2009 Modelle und da wÃ¼rd ich gern genau vergleichen, ob ich einfach 500â¬ beim 2er spare oder es sich lohnt das 2009er 6er fÃ¼r den Preis des 2010er 2er zu holen.
Und genau in der Mitte liegt das 2009 4er.
Falls die alle noch verfÃ¼gbar sind, man kann sie zumindest mal online auswÃ¤hlen, aber dann werd ich ja sehen ob ich noch eins bekomm.

Naja, hoffe da kann jemand weiterhelfen. Steht vlt. irgendwo hier im Thread was zu den Komponenten, aber bei 59 Seiten...


----------



## HansWurst666 (16. Januar 2010)

In einem Interview stand mal was von
- etwas leichter
- leicht veränderte Kinematik
- der Dämpfer ist für das Rad angepasst
- konisches Steuerrohr
- die neuen Modelle haben alle einen kürzeren Vorbau.
- es gibt den Rahmen nicht mehr anodisiert

Ich würde trotzdem das 2009er Jimbo 6 dem 2010 Jimbo 2 vorziehen.


----------



## Sealer (16. Januar 2010)

ah ok, schonmal danke für die schnelle Info.

also falls ich bei dem WSV wirklich noch eins abbekomme, werd ich zu den Preisen definitiv zu den 2009er Modellen greifen.

Kann mich im Moment nur nicht wirklich entscheiden ob ich zum 2009er Jimbo 2 greifen soll und 500 weniger ausgebe als ursprünglich geplant.
Im Moment reizt mich aber besonders das Jimbo 4 2009 für 1800.
Wenn die Komponenten wie bei den 2010er Modellen sind, liegt zum 6 da der Unterschied hauptsächlich beim Dämpfer (Float R -> RP 23).
Wobei ich glaube, dass das 2009 4 eine Lyrik 2-step hat und das 2010 laut Datenblatt ne Talas.


----------



## funbiker9 (17. Januar 2010)

Sealer schrieb:


> ah ok, schonmal danke fÃ¼r die schnelle Info.
> 
> also falls ich bei dem WSV wirklich noch eins abbekomme, werd ich zu den Preisen definitiv zu den 2009er Modellen greifen.
> 
> ...



Kauf die kein Rad, an dem eine 2008 oder 2009 Lyrik 2-Step verbaut ist. Du wirst Probleme haben. Forsche mal nach...


----------



## Sealer (17. Januar 2010)

ja, das hab ich auch schon Ã¶fters gelesen. WeiÃt du denn genau ob das 2009 4 eine 2-Step Lyrik hat? denn bei den Daten zum 2010 Modell hat das 4 genau wie das 6 eine Tallas.
Sehe du hast ein 2er, das hat die U-Turn Lyrik, oder?
Mhh, wenn ich die 2-Step ausschlieÃe, dann bleibt die Entscheidung zwischen 2 und 6 welche 500â¬ trennt.


----------



## funbiker9 (17. Januar 2010)

Sealer schrieb:


> ja, das hab ich auch schon Ã¶fters gelesen. WeiÃt du denn genau ob das 2009 4 eine 2-Step Lyrik hat? denn bei den Daten zum 2010 Modell hat das 4 genau wie das 6 eine Tallas.
> Sehe du hast ein 2er, das hat die U-Turn Lyrik, oder?
> Mhh, wenn ich die 2-Step ausschlieÃe, dann bleibt die Entscheidung zwischen 2 und 6 welche 500â¬ trennt.



Ja bin sicher, das Jimbo 4 hat ne 2-Step ( hab den Katalog neben mir liegen von 2009 ).

Stimmt, mein Jimbo 2 hat eine Lyrik u-turn. Benutze ich aber eigentlich nie. Das Jimbo kommt jeden Berg rauf ohne dass das Vorderrad bei mir hoch kommt.


----------



## Nachor (17. Januar 2010)

Jepp hab auch das Jimbo 4 und keine Probleme mit der Lyrik


----------



## Eksduro (17. Januar 2010)

@ funbiker


is dat mit dem knacken jetzt geklärt?


wenn nich, mein jimbo ist seit über nem monat wieder bei rose...

hatte auch sowat und konnte es absolut nicht lokalisieren, mein tip war vordere dämpferaufnahme....

habs dann eingeschickt, ergebnis war nach langer suche das es ein "leises" Geräusch vorne im Rahmen gab, weil bei der inneren Zugführung irgendwas falsch war und das Hinterrad schuld an dem "lauteren" Knacken is ....die Felge ist im Moment bei mavic weil die wohl kaputt war und die Roseaner das mit ihren Mitteln nicht reparieren konnten....

jetzt heissts warten....

dabei kann ich aber nur den service von rose loben...bike kostenfrei abgeholt, persönlich angerufen und problem geschildert, regelmäßige emails wg status und das der hersteller angemahnt wird wegen der wartezeit undund...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (17. Januar 2010)

Ja ich hoffe...denke auch das es das folgende ist... Beitrag #1453

Ich glaube ich habe die Lösung zwecks klacken. Achtung jetzt kommts: wenn der Hinterbau blockiert ist klackt so wie es scheint nichts. Aus Zufall bin ich eben auf die Schlaufe des Innenverlegten Zuges für den Umwerfer gekommen, und siehe da, da war mein Geräusch. Deshalb jetzt die große und Hoffnungsvolle Vermutung ( werd ich noch genaustens austesten ), daß wenn der Hinterbau aktiviert ist und beim treten leicht wippt, der Umwerferzug leicht in Bewegung kommt und von innen gegen den Rahmen pocht. Würde auch erklären warum bei stärkerem Antritt das Geräusch proportional an Lautstärke zulegt. Weil stärkerer Antritt mehr wippen am Hinterbau, desto mehr Bewegung am Zug der 'heftiger' an das Innenrohr pocht.


----------



## Toolpusher69 (17. Januar 2010)

Sealer schrieb:


> ah ok, schonmal danke für die schnelle Info.
> 
> also falls ich bei dem WSV wirklich noch eins abbekomme, werd ich zu den Preisen definitiv zu den 2009er Modellen greifen.
> 
> ...



Moin Sealer,
wollte auch erst ein 2009er Modell nehmen, sind jedoch alle ( a.schwarz ) ausverkauft. Die Veränderungen vom 2010 Modell zum 2009er belaufen sich auf Folgende, aus Mattschwarz wird glänzend, aus Grün/Weiß wird Braun/Weiß. Der Rahmen erhält optische Retuschen und leichtere Parts, wie z.B. die Aufhängung des Dämpfers die ist jetzt hohl anstatt aus Vollmaterial. Die Geometrie der Hinterradschwinge wurde geändert, da das alte Modell in Anstiegen gewippt haben soll. Die Lenkkopfsteifigkeit wurde verändert durch ein konisches Steuerrohr und die Rahmenteile wurden durch veränderte Hydroformingteile ersetzt. Die Gabel erhält die neue Fit- Kartusche von Fox ( UJ 4-8 ) und der RP23 Dämpfer ist erst ab Modell UJ 6 verbaut. Die Lenkerbreite ist auf 740mm angewachsen ( UJ 1-4 ), sowie alle Modelle werden mit Syncros Vorbau FR 50mm ausgeliefert. Ich habe mich für das Model UJ6 in Braun/Weiß entschieden. Muß jedoch noch bis ende Januar warten ( gesagt wurde mitte bis ende Dezember ) aufgrund von Lieferschwierigkeiten der Rahmen. Viel Spaß beim Bestellen, ich war nach der Probefahrt bei Rose total begeistert und kann`s kaum erwarten mein Bike zu bekommen. Desweiteren wird es mit Shimano 647, KS i900 ausgerüstet und bekommt Griffe von Ergon GE1. Den Lenker habe ich umbestellt in eine 740er ( anstatt 690er ). Gruß aus der Grafschaft, Andre.


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (17. Januar 2010)

@ Jabba Wood Besitzer

Habe mir bei Rose den Jabba Wood Rahmen im Schlußverkauf geholt 

Nun habe ich allerdings ein Problem mit dem XT Shadow Schaltwerk.
Beim Schalten vom 2ten aufs kleinste Kettenblatt bleibt die Kette an der Befestigungsschraube des Schaltwerks hängen.
Könnte einer von euch am Bike mal schauen wie Rose das gelöst hat? Ist die Schraube kürze, oder ist da eine Unterlegscheibe mit dran?

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!


----------



## Sealer (17. Januar 2010)

Toolpusher69 schrieb:


> Moin Sealer,
> wollte auch erst ein 2009er Modell nehmen, sind jedoch alle ( a.schwarz ) ausverkauft.



ah danke für die Info, schade, aber dacht ich mir schon, dass die so ziemlich alle ausverkauft sind.
Welches wolltest du denn ordern? das U.J. 6? und meinst du mit der Bemerkung in der Klammer, das alle außer schwarz ausverkauft sind?
Mir würde zwar auch das grün/weiß besser gefallen, aber hab mich dazu entschieden falls sie noch ein U.J. 6 in M haben sollten, dann nehm ich das zu dem Preis, egal ob schwarz oder grün/weiß. Werd deswegen direkt morgen früh mal anrufen und nachfragen


----------



## ka1saa (17. Januar 2010)

MaStErLeNiN schrieb:


> @ Jabba Wood Besitzer
> 
> Habe mir bei Rose den Jabba Wood Rahmen im Schlußverkauf geholt
> 
> ...


also bei meinem jimbo steht da nichts über, allerdings ist entweder das schaltauge da breiter oder ne unterlegscheibe drinn, kann nicht sehen, ob das direkt einteilig gelöst ist... kann mal n bild machen.
edit: s. hier (klick):


----------



## Toolpusher69 (17. Januar 2010)

Sealer schrieb:


> ah danke für die Info, schade, aber dacht ich mir schon, dass die so ziemlich alle ausverkauft sind.
> Welches wolltest du denn ordern? das U.J. 6? und meinst du mit der Bemerkung in der Klammer, das alle außer schwarz ausverkauft sind?
> Mir würde zwar auch das grün/weiß besser gefallen, aber hab mich dazu entschieden falls sie noch ein U.J. 6 in M haben sollten, dann nehm ich das zu dem Preis, egal ob schwarz oder grün/weiß. Werd deswegen direkt morgen früh mal anrufen und nachfragen



@Sealer
Kannst ja mal nachfragen, aber wenn dann nur noch in schwarz, vielleicht hast Du ja Glück. Ich drück Dir die Daumen. Ich wollte das UJ8 2009 in grün/weiß, bekomme aber jetzt das (hoffentlich nächste Woche) braun/weiß UJ6 ( mit den ausgemerzten Kinderkrankheiten der 2009er Serie ) Modell 2010. Die Farbe wird von vielen, glaube ich, nicht so sehr geliebt. Sieht aber im Original super aus und ist auch nicht so schmutzempfindlich . Als Verkäufer möchte ich Dir Hr.Prahl ans Herz legen, sehr kompetent und nett . Laß Dich einfach zu ihm verbinden. Ist jetzt mein 2tes Rad von Rose, bin sehr gut mit dem Service und dem Kundenkontakt zufrieden. Kannst dann ja mal schreiben wie es so gelaufen ist. Gruß aus der Grafschaft, Andre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toolpusher69 (17. Januar 2010)

Sealer schrieb:


> ah danke für die Info, schade, aber dacht ich mir schon, dass die so ziemlich alle ausverkauft sind.
> Welches wolltest du denn ordern? das U.J. 6? und meinst du mit der Bemerkung in der Klammer, das alle außer schwarz ausverkauft sind?
> Mir würde zwar auch das grün/weiß besser gefallen, aber hab mich dazu entschieden falls sie noch ein U.J. 6 in M haben sollten, dann nehm ich das zu dem Preis, egal ob schwarz oder grün/weiß. Werd deswegen direkt morgen früh mal anrufen und nachfragen





ka1saa schrieb:


> also bei meinem jimbo steht da nichts über, allerdings ist entweder das schaltauge da breiter oder ne unterlegscheibe drinn, kann nicht sehen, ob das direkt einteilig gelöst ist... kann mal n bild machen.
> edit: s. hier (klick):



Du hast ein Sram-Schaltwerk, der Kollege ein Shimano-Shadow  !!!


----------



## [email protected] (17. Januar 2010)

So, habe gerade mal das Jabba Wood meiner Freundin "untersucht"

eine dicke Unterlegscheibe löst das Problem


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (17. Januar 2010)

Super 

Danke für die Rückmeldungen!


----------



## ka1saa (17. Januar 2010)

Toolpusher69 schrieb:


> Du hast ein Sram-Schaltwerk, der Kollege ein Shimano-Shadow  !!!


...trotzdem hab ich da ne unterlegscheibe, die sein problem genauso löst ...


----------



## Trekki (17. Januar 2010)

HansWurst666 schrieb:


> In einem Interview stand mal was von
> - etwas leichter
> - leicht veränderte Kinematik
> - der Dämpfer ist für das Rad angepasst
> ...


Ähnliche Frage, jedoch Jabba Wood: zumindest die Rahmengrössen und Farben sind verändert. Was sonst?

Was bedeutet es, wenn der Dämpfer für den Rahmen angepasst ist? Der Dämpfer wird doch auf den Fahrer angepasst (Luftdruck etc.).
-trekki - der mit den Gedanken spielt, JW zu holen.


----------



## Deleted138492 (17. Januar 2010)

Das ist wie bei den 09er Modellen. Beim Jimbo zB ist der RP23 auf 3/3 Balken bei der Druckstufe und 2/3 beim Rebound eingestellt worden. Das JW wird ähnlich eingestellt worden sein.


----------



## cherokee779 (17. Januar 2010)

Trekki schrieb:


> Ähnliche Frage, jedoch Jabba Wood: zumindest die Rahmengrössen und Farben sind verändert. Was sonst?
> 
> Was bedeutet es, wenn der Dämpfer für den Rahmen angepasst ist? Der Dämpfer wird doch auf den Fahrer angepasst (Luftdruck etc.).
> -trekki - der mit den Gedanken spielt, JW zu holen.



Was sich sonst noch verändert hat, kann man wunderbar auf der Rose-Homepage unter "Bike-Vergleich" erkennen .
Ich erkenne dort einen Unterschied von 300 Gramm und 450,- Euro zu Gunsten des ´09ers. Über die XT oder X9 Komponenten kann man streiten. Kurbel und Laufräder finde ich persönlich am ´09er besser/edler.

Die Sache mit dem angepassten Dämpfer.... 

-cherokee779- der sich das ´09er JW geholt hat


----------



## cherokee779 (17. Januar 2010)

Und die Rahmengrößen sind nur in der Größenbezeichnung geändert. Tatsächlich sind die Geometrien und Größen/Rohrlängen absolut identisch (zumindest in den Geometrietabellen).

Vielleicht haben die so auch die "Dämpferabstimmung"  geändert


----------



## LifesAGamble (17. Januar 2010)

nabend,

kann mir jemand mal kurz nen erfahrungsbericht geben!?

folgendes:

ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich ein uncle jimbo in M oder S kaufen soll?! für eine probefahrt ist mir rose zu weit.
laut tabelle käme für mich ein M infrage-allerdings scheint mir das M ziemlich groß und da ich viel auf singletrails und parks unterwegs bin, muss das bike auch handlich und wendig bleiben...

bin 1,73 und hab ne schrittlänge von 81...noch jemand mit diesen "maßen"? 

kann mir da jemand nen tipp geben?


----------



## Deleted138492 (17. Januar 2010)

Da würde ich ein S nehmen. Ich bin 182cm groß und habe 80cm kurze Beinchen und mir ist die Sitzposition beim M ein wenig zu gestreckt, was ich demnächst durch einen kürzeren Vorbau (35mm) auszugleichen versuchen werde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ka1saa (17. Januar 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Da würde ich ein S nehmen. Ich bin 182cm groß und habe 80cm kurze Beinchen und mir ist die Sitzposition beim M ein wenig zu gestreckt, was ich demnächst durch einen kürzeren Vorbau (35mm) auszugleichen versuchen werde.


hab mal in der freeride beim endurotest als "tuningtipp" für den onkel gelesen, dass man nen 0°-vorbau verbauen sollte. da ich eh grad drüber nachdenk, ob ich mir nen längeren drannbau *schenkelklopfer* (die sitzposition so ist einfach nicht optimal für mich langes elend xD, aber werd noch ein bisschen rumprobieren vor der endgültigen entscheidung) mal die frage, was meint ihr zur 0°-geschichte und woher krieg ich sowas, möglichst 90mm+ ^^? find herzlich wenig ansprechendes... oder haben die so stummel-fr-vorbauten gemeint? damit komm ich vllt gut bergab, aber nie wieder hoch xD.


----------



## LifesAGamble (17. Januar 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Da würde ich ein S nehmen. Ich bin 182cm groß und habe 80cm kurze Beinchen und mir ist die Sitzposition beim M ein wenig zu gestreckt, was ich demnächst durch einen kürzeren Vorbau (35mm) auszugleichen versuchen werde.




okay, danke für die schnelle antwort. dann war meine vermutung doch richtig auf S zu gehen...


----------



## -MIK- (18. Januar 2010)

@Fun: Oih, das hab ich total vergessen mit dem innen verlegten Zug. Hatte da auch immer ein Klacken aber nur beim Springen. Mach mal folgendes: zieh den Zug am Steuerrohr soweit raus, dass unten nur noch eine kleine Schlaufe ist. Die Schlaufe sollte nicht zu groß aber auch nicht zu klein sein. Dann nimmst Du einen kleinen Kabelbinder und bindest ihn oben um die Zughülle und ziehst ihn leicht zu. Schieb ihn soweit runter, bis er am Rohreingang anliegt und dann fixier ihn. Das Gleiche machst Du unten. Nun ist der Zug fixiert, hat noch genug Spielraum und das Klacken sollte aufhören.

So hab ich es mit nem Kumpel ausgeklüngelt und es funzt...


----------



## Sealer (18. Januar 2010)

so, heute morgen direkt kurz nach 8 angerufen und das letzte 2009er Uncle Jimbo 6 in M und schwarz bekommen 

Die Neuerungen des 2010 Modells hören sich zwar nicht schlecht an, aber da mein finanzieller Rahmen mit 2000 quasi komplett ausgereizt ist, wäre dann nur das U.J. 2 in Frage gekommen.


----------



## Deleted138492 (18. Januar 2010)

He Jungs, stimmt für mich und es gibt nen Keks :3.

http://www.cyclenoid.com/boty/?page_id=144


----------



## funbiker9 (18. Januar 2010)

-MIK- schrieb:


> @Fun: Oih, das hab ich total vergessen mit dem innen verlegten Zug. Hatte da auch immer ein Klacken aber nur beim Springen. Mach mal folgendes: zieh den Zug am Steuerrohr soweit raus, dass unten nur noch eine kleine Schlaufe ist. Die Schlaufe sollte nicht zu groß aber auch nicht zu klein sein. Dann nimmst Du einen kleinen Kabelbinder und bindest ihn oben um die Zughülle und ziehst ihn leicht zu. Schieb ihn soweit runter, bis er am Rohreingang anliegt und dann fixier ihn. Das Gleiche machst Du unten. Nun ist der Zug fixiert, hat noch genug Spielraum und das Klacken sollte aufhören.
> 
> So hab ich es mit nem Kumpel ausgeklüngelt und es funzt...



Macht doch nichts, ich war ganz stolz auf mich als ichs gefunden habe .
Das mit den Kabelbinder habe ich mir auch überlegt, Danke für die Info werds ausprobieren.

Jetzt habe ich zumindest mal mein Jimbo zerlegt und Stellen gereinigt, welche man sonst nicht so leicht erreicht. Hat Spaß gemacht


----------



## Flouu (19. Januar 2010)

hahe...gerade das letzte jimbo 6 2009 fÃ¼r 2000â¬ bekommen 
leider nicht in schwarz sondern in grÃ¼n/ weiÃ...mh...eigentlich keine traumfarbe=D
aber hey^^

jetzt gehÃ¶r i bald auch zu den jimbo- besitzern<3 =D


----------



## HansWurst666 (19. Januar 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> was ich demnächst durch einen kürzeren Vorbau (35mm) auszugleichen versuchen werde.



Welchen Vorbau hast Du mit 35mm gefunden? Ich wollte mir zum Testen erst mal den 40mm Truvativ Hussefelt bestellen. Der kostet fast nichts.


----------



## Deleted138492 (19. Januar 2010)

1. Der hier
2. Der da

Es wird wohl auf den Straitline rauslaufen, aber ich bin noch unschlüssig ob ich den Vorbau nehmen oder auf den neuen Dämpfer sparen soll...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ka1saa (19. Januar 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> 1. Der hier
> 2. Der da
> 
> Es wird wohl auf den Straitline rauslaufen, aber ich bin noch unschlüssig ob ich den Vorbau nehmen oder auf den neuen Dämpfer sparen soll...


netter shop, nette preise, da gibts auch den 8er jimbo-vorbau für 1/3 des normalen preises ^^, da könnte man sich glatt in unkosten stürzen. muss ich da noch zoll/steuern drauf zahlen, wenn ich mir das nach dt.-land schicken lasse? wär immer noch billig, aber wenn nicht würd ich noch paar mehr sachen bestellen...


----------



## Deleted138492 (19. Januar 2010)

Nee, Zoll und Steuern entfallen da EU-Mitglied (ist schließlich England und net Amiland ). Die Preise sind aber wirklich viel interessanter als zB bei diesem überteuerten BMO und die Lieferzeiten sind auch moderat mit 5 Tagen.


----------



## Sealer (19. Januar 2010)

hab diese Woche auch das erste mal bei CRC bestellt und mich mit neuen Schuhen, Helm und Handschuhen eingedeckt. Und hab noch am selben Tag ne Versandbestätigung bekommen. Und die Preise waren dabei echt der Hammer


----------



## Deleted138492 (19. Januar 2010)

Ja, bei CRC gabs meinen Helm für 100 anstatt 200 da Auslaufmodell. Winstanleys hatte den gleichen, aber nur zu 33% reduziert, da war die Frage der Shopwahl schnell erledigt .


----------



## ka1saa (19. Januar 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Nee, Zoll und Steuern entfallen da EU-Mitglied (ist schließlich England und net Amiland ). Die Preise sind aber wirklich viel interessanter als zB bei diesem überteuerten BMO und die Lieferzeiten sind auch moderat mit 5 Tagen.


*an-den-kopf-fass* richtig, genau... auch wenn die uk'ler ganz gerne ihre extrawurst braten in sachen eu xD. bin grad schön am durchsuchen, wenn jetzt noch geld da wär .


----------



## Nachor (20. Januar 2010)

kleine Frage:

Hab heute beim Reinigen, mal die Kurbel abgebaut (ging ja recht easy) um die von Rose gelieferten Schrauben in die ICSG05  Löcher zu schrauben.  Für den Einbau sagt FSA als Anzugsdrehmoment 39-49 NM. Problem: in meinen kleinen Drehmomentschlüssel pastt keine 10er Inbus, und für meine grossen vom PKW hab ich sowas noch nicht gefunden.
Also einfach nur "fest" mit der Hand und fertig ?

Und zweitens: an alle Kindshock Nutzer am Jimbo , I 900 oder i 950, also mit oder ohne Satback?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (20. Januar 2010)

@Nachor: "handfest" sind meistens 15 - 20nm, wenn ich das noch richtig in Erinnerung hab. Ich hab die Kurbel seiner Zeit Fest angezogen und dann noch einmal mit mehr Druck. Dürfte jetzt irgendwas umme 35 - 45nm haben (ich schätz das jetzt sehr vorsichtig). Machs einfach so und kontrollier nach ein paar Ausfahrten ob die Schraube noch sitzt, wenn ja, Jackpott.


----------



## nachtradler (20. Januar 2010)

Hallo,
@ Knacken: habe ich auch. Nach Austausch des Schaltauges (war nicht mehr ganz gerade) und komischerweise Anbau einer Kefü taucht es nur noch manchmal im Wiegetritt auf. Kabelführung scheint wirklich das Prob zu sein. Alles andere habe ich auch schon eleminiert. 
Ist CRC so neu für euch? Die sind super sortiert, haben einen top Service und dann oft die günstigsten Preise. Zahlung mit Paypal und die sachen sind in 4-5 Tagen da.
@Müs Lee: die Schaltzughülle würde ich tauschen (hatte ich auch). Schaltet irgendwann nicht mehr.


----------



## stevenscrosser (20. Januar 2010)

Gab's das schon?:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CMeFPfBUNCw"]YouTube- Rose Beef Cake gefahren von Sergio Ghezzi am Lake Como[/ame]


----------



## Deleted138492 (20. Januar 2010)

Nee, war noch nicht .


----------



## funbiker9 (20. Januar 2010)

schönes Video...so ein Bike brauch ich auch....


----------



## Deleted138492 (20. Januar 2010)

Der Typ im Video hätte es aber sicher keinen FRer gebraucht bei dem bisschen an Steinen, über das er gerumpelt ist .

@fun: Wirds ein Beef Cake?


----------



## funbiker9 (20. Januar 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Der Typ im Video hätte aber sicher keinen FRer gebraucht bei dem bisschen an Steinen, über das er gerumpelt ist .
> 
> @fun: Wirds ein Beef Cake?



Ich Liebäugle gerade mit einem beef cake 4 allerdings mit einer Totem drin...ich schätze ich werd mir die nächsten Wochen eins bestellen


----------



## cyclo-dude (20. Januar 2010)

also vertuh ich mich da? das jimbo wurde doch genau dafür gemacht was da im video abgeht oder??
das beefcake würde mehr bei den collective streifen reinpassen oder?


----------



## Deleted138492 (20. Januar 2010)

Nee, hast schon recht.

btw: Ich seh grad, das Beef Cake hat eine Kefü. Ich nehme an, dass die Kettenstrebe ähnlich aussieht wie beim Jimbo. Hat Rose da eine Spezialanfertigung verbaut oder kann man da eine Kefü ohne irgendwelche Modifikationen dranschrauben?


----------



## ka1saa (20. Januar 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> btw: Ich seh grad, das Beef Cake hat eine Kefü. Ich nehme an, dass die Kettenstrebe ähnlich aussieht wie beim Jimbo. Hat Rose da eine Spezialanfertigung verbaut oder kann man da eine Kefü ohne irgendwelche Modifikationen dranschrauben?


an der bobby root-variante ist ne shock therapy g2, aber kp, was an den "normalen" ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (21. Januar 2010)

Die Hülle ist sogar doppelt gerissen! Ich habe Rose mal angeschrieben und die beiden Fotos hier mitgeschickt, mal sehen was die dazu sagen.


----------



## stevenscrosser (21. Januar 2010)

Shit! Du hast aber auch ein Glück


----------



## Deleted138492 (21. Januar 2010)

Ich hab wohl Montagsmodelle erwischt, was Bremsen und Schalthüllen angeht ^^.


----------



## stevenscrosser (21. Januar 2010)

Oder die Luxemburger Luft bekommt deinem Jimmy nicht


----------



## Deleted138492 (21. Januar 2010)

Ich hoffe nicht . Bisher hatte ich den Eindruck, dass es die hiesige "Höhenluft" ganz gut verträgt .


----------



## ka1saa (22. Januar 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Die Hülle ist sogar doppelt gerissen! Ich habe Rose mal angeschrieben und die beiden Fotos hier mitgeschickt, mal sehen was die dazu sagen.


hui, bist du damit mal irgendwo hängen geblieben? naja vom ärger und der fitzelei beim austauschen abgesehn ists wenigstens nicht so gravierend wie die undichten bremsen...


----------



## Deleted138492 (22. Januar 2010)

Nein, dieser Bereich liegt normalerweise geschützt im Steuerrohr, deshalb verwundert es mich umso mehr, dass da die Hülle gleich doppelt gerissen ist . Fürs Foto habe ich die Hülle rausgezogen.


----------



## stevenscrosser (22. Januar 2010)

Wie weit ungefähr? Und was hattest du ursprünglich nochmal vor?


----------



## Deleted138492 (22. Januar 2010)

Gut 3-4cm vor dem ersten Riss. Und was meinst du mit "was hattest du vor"? Ich hatte mal den Zug ein wenig rausgezogen um zu kontrollieren ob nicht irgendwie Dreck in das Loch geschleudert wurde o.Ä., da ist mir der erste Riss aufgefallen. Gestern dann, als ich die Fotos machte, habe ich den 2. auch gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stevenscrosser (22. Januar 2010)

Du wolltest halt nach Dreck gucken, das meinte ich ^.^
Von Rose schon Rücksprache bekommen?

Nebenbei - Winterschlaf und so:





Den Gabelschaft kann ich sicherlich noch bei ROSE kürzen lassen, wenn das Ding zur Inspek geht oder?


----------



## Deleted138492 (22. Januar 2010)

Nix Winterschlaf! Raus auffe Piste, du fauler Sack .

Den Schaft kannst du selbst kürzen, das ist doch keine Kunst. Nur gerade muss der Schnitt sein, mehr ist nicht dabei und nachher muss sauber entgratet werden.

Und ja, ich bekomme von Rose eine neue Schalthülle. Mir wurde gleich ein neuer Schaltzug mitempfohlen, doch der scheint noch in Ordnung zu sein.


----------



## stevenscrosser (22. Januar 2010)

Das was bei mir eigentlich Piste ist/war, ist komplett zugeeist - seit Wochen. Und die Salzsuppe die hier wirklich fast Centimeter hoch auf den Straßen rumschwimmt will ich mir nicht geben, da verzichte ich lieber ein bisschen. Ich hoffe Ende März gehts dann endlich los. Ich freu mich schon riesig 

EDIT: Ich wäre jetzt mal fei wirklich für ein ROSE eigenes Hersteller Forum - der Fred wird viel zu unübersichtlich. Und noch was: Rose Treffen 2010? - Ist da was in Planung? Wäre cool.


----------



## Deleted138492 (23. Januar 2010)

Beim Rosetreffen wäre ich dabei, am Besten in einem Bikepark à la Wildbad, Lac Blanc oder sowas .

btw: Wieso hast du eine schwarze Sattelklemme? Die sieht mir aus wie die originale, doch die ist auch bei den schwarzen Modellen golden, oder irre ich da?


----------



## nachtradler (23. Januar 2010)

stevenscrosser schrieb:


> Das was bei mir eigentlich Piste ist/war, ist komplett zugeeist - seit Wochen. Und die Salzsuppe die hier wirklich fast Centimeter hoch auf den Straßen rumschwimmt will ich mir nicht geben, da verzichte ich lieber ein bisschen. Ich hoffe Ende März gehts dann endlich los. Ich freu mich schon riesig
> 
> EDIT: Ich wäre jetzt mal fei wirklich für ein ROSE eigenes Hersteller Forum - der Fred wird viel zu unübersichtlich. Und noch was: Rose Treffen 2010? - Ist da was in Planung? Wäre cool.


Da kannst Du einem nur leid tun. Da ist es hier im oberen Südwesten (Saarland) um Klassen besser. Da es jetzt auch länger hell ist, lohnt sogar der Ausritt nach der Arbeit. Habe von meinem Junior die Muddy Mary DH in 2.5 drauf. Da macht auch das rutschige nix mehr aus. Habe die in 2.35 Performance auf meinem CC, die gehen auch im Schnee super. Kann ich nur empfehlen.
Treffen wäre durchaus eine Idee. Nur der zentrale Treff ist wohl schwer zu finden. Die Rose Bike Fahrer dürften doch ziemlich verteilt sein. Lac Blanc wäre gut. Dort passt für jeden eine Strecke. Ist ja nicht jeder ein Hardcorerider, dem Bad Wildbad DH abgeht. So gehöre ich als älterer Herr noch zu den lernenden, der durchaus mal aus Versehen noch die  Bremse zieht und dann geht nix oder es kracht.
Gruß
an alle


----------



## ka1saa (23. Januar 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> btw: Wieso hast du eine schwarze Sattelklemme? Die sieht mir aus wie die originale, doch die ist auch bei den schwarzen Modellen golden, oder irre ich da?


bei meinem grün/weißen ist sie auch schwarz, eigentlich ist sie glaub nur bei den anodisierten golden (wenn mal keine irgendwo zwischen die fronten gerät ^^).

juhu, gleich gehts zum 1. mal das jahr wieder los, der schnee ist weg, das salz abgespült und ich hab auch noch zeit xD... schönes we euch roseanern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LifesAGamble (23. Januar 2010)

moinsen,

hat jemand schon ein 2010er uncle jimbo in dem pearl-black?
würd's gern mal in "echt" sehen!?

thx


----------



## Deleted138492 (23. Januar 2010)

Ja, schau mal eine oder zwei Seiten vorher, ich glaube da ist ziemlich weit unten auf der Seite ein Foto.


----------



## Nachor (23. Januar 2010)

nachtradler schrieb:


> ... Dort passt für jeden eine Strecke. Ist ja nicht jeder ein Hardcorerider, dem Bad Wildbad DH abgeht. So gehöre ich als älterer Herr noch zu den lernenden, der durchaus mal aus Versehen noch die  Bremse zieht und dann geht nix oder es kracht.
> Gruß
> an alle



... Ja Ja so gehts mir auch, langsam wird man alt. Und die Familie tolleriert auch nicht mehr jede Blesur  ...lol


----------



## Deleted138492 (23. Januar 2010)

Na dann ist Lac Blanc ja subber. Habt ihr alle während den Sommerferien Zeit?


----------



## LifesAGamble (23. Januar 2010)

Astroluca schrieb:


> mein Rose Uncle Jimbo 1 2010!!!
> Anhang anzeigen 179941




huch, diese strebe vom oberrohr zum sitzrohr find ich ja leider nicht so den optischen knaller...schade! 
dann lieber ein radon slide 160...!


----------



## Deleted138492 (23. Januar 2010)

Hm, das Ding ist mir ja noch nie aufgefallen  Wieder mal bin ich froh, ein 09er Modell ergattert zu haben .


----------



## cyclo-dude (23. Januar 2010)

das oberrohr schaut auch dünner aus oder vertuh ich mich?
das kommt halt davon wenn man das hydroforming mitmachen muss


----------



## ka1saa (23. Januar 2010)

ach, wie ist das schön, war vorher radeln, hab dann für die letzte abfahrt mit nem kumpel mit hardtail (cube, xt, formula oro k18, reba 120mm) getauscht und wurde fies durchgeschüttelt, dazu ham meine hände wehgetan wegen der niedrigen bremskraft (im vgl. zur one) und sogar an der eigentlich perfekt laufenden xt konnt ich rumnörgeln, da weiß man wieder, was für standards man sich angeeignet hat xD. naja dafür wars cube hardtail bergauf auf leichtem schotter dann doch ein klein wenig leichter  und durch die weniger dicken schlappen natürlich gut unterwegs, aber gefühlt ist *der* unterschied nicht groß, im gegensatz zu dem bergab .

ach ja, mal von den 2010er-komponenten, die ich natürlich auch ganz gern hätte, und der evtl. vorhandenen größeren wippneutralität abgesehn, find ich die 2010er-jimbos definitiv hässlicher ^^, hab ja allerdings auch noch keins in echt oder auf benutzerbildern gesehn bis auf das 1er.


----------



## Nachor (23. Januar 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Na dann ist Lac Blanc ja subber. Habt ihr alle während den Sommerferien Zeit?





Da hat wohl jeder anders Zeit, Schulferien sind ja nach Bundesland unterschiedlich.  Aber wer sicherlich ein super GAG mit 32 Jimbo Fahrern irgendwo einzufallen


----------



## stevenscrosser (23. Januar 2010)

Gut - es sollen ja nicht nur Onkel-Fahrer willkommen sein  aber du hast recht - wäre sicher n' mords Gaudi!

Vllt. stellen wir erstmal die allgemeine Frage wer an einem Treffen überhaupt alles Interesse hätte. Das mit den Ferien ist wirklich schwierig, aber vllt. wäre ja ein Sonntag im Juni/Juli passend.

Wer von euch hätte prinzipiell Interesse an einem Treffen im Sommer? Antwortet bitte mit einem "Hier".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyclo-dude (23. Januar 2010)

wäre schon geil.
ich schreibe aber meine bachelorarbeit und denke nicht das ich mich da einfach so loseisen könnte.
ansonsten bin ich auch so mal für treffen, bin ab märz im pott unterwegs (duisenbüttel)


----------



## Deleted138492 (24. Januar 2010)

Ich hab 9 Wochen Sommerferien, das wird schon irgendwie passen.


----------



## Nachor (24. Januar 2010)

HIER,, Aber WO!!??

Kann mann auf Googlemaps (oder so) nicht eine Userlandkarte erstellen ? Muss ja kein Bikepark sein. Den letzten "Treff" (DIY Lampenbastler) den ich mitgemacht habe ging auch ohne Bikepark (aber mit Grillen und Co)


----------



## ka1saa (24. Januar 2010)

bin wohl eher unflexibel in der sommerzeit, höchstens spontan wenns passt (waren das jetzt gegensätzliche aussagen? naja ^^...).


----------



## stevenscrosser (24. Januar 2010)

Oder wir ziehen wie ein Gewitter geschlossen vor der BikeTown in Bocholt auf


----------



## stevenscrosser (24. Januar 2010)

Nochmal zum Thema: Die Strebe Oberrohr Sitzrohr kommt auf dem Foto wesentlich riesiger rüber als auf dem Foto der off. Website:
http://www.roseversand.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=155&detail=1000&detail2=24573

EDIT: Bobby Root = Spongebob Fan?

Klick mal hier: Klick!

und geht dann unten rechts auf Soulriding mit Bobby Root und achtet mal darauf, was nun oben in der Adressleiste steht ?


----------



## funbiker9 (24. Januar 2010)

Mein Vorschlag für ein Onkel treffen wäre der Bikepark Beerfelden. Er liegt relativ zentral in Deutschland und die Strecken sind auf gutem Enduro Niveau. Wildbad und Enduo ne Danke.


----------



## herkulars (24. Januar 2010)

Etwas merkwürdige Vorstellung von zentral:

Bikepark Beerfelden

Dann schon eher Winterberg, wenn's auch ein bißchen mehr Richtung Westen ist.

Sinnvoller ist aber wohl eher zu sehen, wer überhaupt und woher kommt.


----------



## funbiker9 (24. Januar 2010)

herkulars schrieb:


> Etwas merkwürdige Vorstellung von zentral:
> 
> Bikepark Beerfelden
> 
> ...



Ich meinte damit Bikeparkmäßig was auf Enduro Niveau liegt. Für Winterberg & Co gibt es deutlich bessere Räder.

...aber Du hast recht man müßte wissen wo die Leute herkommen. Ich mach mal den Anfang.- KARLSRUHE-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (24. Januar 2010)

Luxemburg!


----------



## -MIK- (24. Januar 2010)

Wermelskirichen im bergischen Land, meine Heimat besteht größtenteils aus Enduro Trails.


----------



## Nachor (24. Januar 2010)

Also mal schauen ob das funktioniert

http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=U...d=107396391521496533774.00047de88a070b34d06a4

über bearbeiten kann da Jeder seinen Standort eintragen. Bitte mal Rückmeldung obs geht


----------



## tgindia (24. Januar 2010)

Ich schließ mich funbiker9 an (witzig könnten wir fast mal ne tour machen)

KARLSRUHE


----------



## Flouu (24. Januar 2010)

ich wäre für winterberg^^
auch enduros kommen da gut zurecht^^


----------



## Deleted138492 (24. Januar 2010)

Meinetwegen ja auch, aber bei all den alten Knackern hier wäre etwas weniger holpriges Gelände wohl besser geeignet . Für die schlage ich Holland vor xD.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (24. Januar 2010)

tgindia schrieb:


> Ich schließ mich funbiker9 an (witzig könnten wir fast mal ne tour machen)
> 
> KARLSRUHE



Wir sind öfter mal auf dem Wattkopf unterwegs. Da kann man schön Enduro testen smdh...
Oder halt in Bad Wildbad...


----------



## ka1saa (24. Januar 2010)

Nachor schrieb:


> Also mal schauen ob das funktioniert
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=U...d=107396391521496533774.00047de88a070b34d06a4
> 
> über bearbeiten kann da Jeder seinen Standort eintragen. Bitte mal Rückmeldung obs geht


geht, wenn ich mich mit nem googlemail-account einlogge...
ach ja, gestern wieder übern wattkopf geschrubbt @funbiker&tgindia


----------



## funbiker9 (24. Januar 2010)

ka1saa schrieb:


> geht, wenn ich mich mit nem googlemail-account einlogge...
> ach ja, gestern wieder übern wattkopf geschrubbt @funbiker&tgindia



Mein Frauchen und ich sind den Bismarkturmtreppentrail und den smdh gefahren. Hat mal wieder richtig Spaß gemacht. Vor allem der smdh ist ja wie für Enduros geschaffen. Warst Du gestern auch am Wattkopf unterwegs? Hab extra Ausschau nach Jimbo's gehalten...aber keins gesehen...


----------



## stevenscrosser (24. Januar 2010)

@Nachor: Könntest du für mich bitte 'Nufringen' auf deiner Karte eintragen?

EDIT: Ich fände es immer noch toll, falls wir vllt. so geeignetes Gelände finden würden, dass auch Leute mitkommen können, die nur über 120mm verfügen, oder was meint ihr?


----------



## ka1saa (24. Januar 2010)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Mein Frauchen und ich sind den Bismarkturmtreppentrail und den smdh gefahren. Hat mal wieder richtig Spaß gemacht. Vor allem der smdh ist ja wie für Enduros geschaffen. Warst Du gestern auch am Wattkopf unterwegs? Hab extra Ausschau nach Jimbo's gehalten...aber keins gesehen...


smdh? ah strommasten . bin gestern mit nem kollegen zischen ca. 12:30 und 14:00 4x den wattkopf hoch und wieder runter ^^, 1. highspeed (?? ob der so genannt wird... fängt irgendwo hinterm funkturm ganz oben an und geht bis runter kurz vor den parkplatz am fuß der treppen), 2. treppen, 3. + 4. diese steinigen kehren richtung schwimmbad. nachdem der 1. oben so vereist war, haben wir uns gegen strommasten entschieden.

edit: hab mal ein paar eingetragen auf der google-karte...


----------



## funbiker9 (24. Januar 2010)

ka1saa schrieb:


> smdh? ah strommasten . bin gestern mit nem kollegen zischen ca. 12:30 und 14:00 4x den wattkopf hoch und wieder runter ^^, 1. highspeed (?? ob der so genannt wird... fängt irgendwo hinterm funkturm ganz oben an und geht bis runter kurz vor den parkplatz am fuß der treppen), 2. treppen, 3. + 4. diese steinigen kehren richtung schwimmbad. nachdem der 1. oben so vereist war, haben wir uns gegen strommasten entschieden.
> 
> edit: hab mal ein paar eingetragen auf der google-karte...



Der smdh  war aber gut fahrbar selbst mit Nobby Nic. Macht richtig Spaß mit dem Jimbo. Wir sind 3x hoch und runter und das dritte mal haben wir teilweise sogar geschoben ,die Beine haben so gebrannt.

Seit ihr ab und an auch mal in Wildbad unterwegs?


----------



## tgindia (24. Januar 2010)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Der smdh  war aber gut fahrbar selbst mit Nobby Nic. Macht richtig Spaß mit dem Jimbo. Wir sind 3x hoch und runter und das dritte mal haben wir teilweise sogar geschoben ,die Beine haben so gebrannt.
> 
> Seit ihr ab und an auch mal in Wildbad unterwegs?



Wildbad ist nicht so meine Baustelle, eher die Treppen am Bismark, Totemannstein oder andere Trails in der Umgebung. Bin da eher ein wenig gemäßigt unterwegs 
Und momentan ja überhaupt nicht, da meine Vorderbremse (undicht) erst nächste Woche wieder aus Italien zurück kommt. Die haben jetzt doch sage und schreibe 6Wochen gebraucht!!! :-(

Dann haben wir ja schon 3 Jimbos in Karlsruhe. Ist jemand beim MTB-Club KA mit dabei?


----------



## Nachor (24. Januar 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Meinetwegen ja auch, aber bei all den alten Knackern hier wäre etwas weniger holpriges Gelände wohl besser geeignet . Für die schlage ich Holland vor xD.



Vielliecht sollten wir ein Mindesalter einführen.

Ganz schön freche Töne


----------



## Deleted138492 (24. Januar 2010)

Ja, wer hat sich denn beschwert, dass Wildbad nix für alte Männer sei? 

Also, Wildbad wäre doch noch vertretbar, was die zurückzulegende Strecke aller Mitglieder betrifft, die sich bis jetzt auf der Karte eingetragen haben bzw. haben eintragen lassen. Wer ausser die alten Männer sind dagegen? 


btw: Ich habe vorhin den Straitline SSC in 35mm und einen Boobar mit 20mm Rise und 780mm Breite bestellt. Ich denke, den Lenker werde ich wohl kürzen müssen, dennoch verspreche ich mir viel von der Kombi .


----------



## ka1saa (24. Januar 2010)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Der smdh  war aber gut fahrbar selbst mit Nobby Nic. Macht richtig Spaß mit dem Jimbo. Wir sind 3x hoch und runter und das dritte mal haben wir teilweise sogar geschoben ,die Beine haben so gebrannt.
> 
> Seit ihr ab und an auch mal in Wildbad unterwegs?


okay, gut zu wissen, nächstes we dann vielleicht wieder . ja waren beim 4. mal wattkopf hoch auch etwas am ende, wird zeit für beständiges wetter zum kondition wieder aufbauen ^^.
wildbad kommt die saison mal, bin ja bis vor kurzem hardtail gefahren und mein kollege macht das auch immer noch, wobei er schon sehr neidisch ist ... aber brauch noch ein paar gewöhnungs-km.

ach ja, hab jetzt auch mal den lenker tiefer gelegt (unter die 2 spacer), finds viel besser so, kann die eisensäge demnächst ihren dienst tun ^^.

edit: finds auch witzig, wie wir uns alle recht westlich drängen, gibt doch auch anderswo berge ^^??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (24. Januar 2010)

Im Westen nix Neues .

Wieso hast du den Lenker denn tiefergelegt? Wenns bergauf geht, kannst du ja die Gabel einfahren und bergab hat man nicht so schnell Überschlagsgefühle.

btw: Wie wärs mal mit einer neuen, unbegrenzten Umfrage, bei der die aktuellen Modelle auch zur Auswahl stehen?


----------



## Nachor (24. Januar 2010)

Auf der Karte, können sich natürlich auch alle anderen ROSE Biker eintragen. Egal wie alt 

http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=U...d=107396391521496533774.00047de88a070b34d06a4


----------



## tgindia (24. Januar 2010)

coole sache mit der karte!


----------



## ka1saa (24. Januar 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Wieso hast du den Lenker denn tiefergelegt? Wenns bergauf geht, kannst du ja die Gabel einfahren und bergab hat man nicht so schnell Überschlagsgefühle.


fand die kontrolle auch bergab irgendwie besser, weitere tests folgen ^^.
müsste auch von irgendwelchen winkelfunktionen her die überschlagsgefühle mehr minimieren als maximieren, weil man ein näher am rad liegendes lot vom lenker aus senkrecht fällen kann... aber das darf mathematisch gern wer anderes beweisen .


----------



## -MIK- (25. Januar 2010)

@Nachor: Danke für die Karteninitiative.... 

@Rest: Bikepark ist in meinen Augen außen vor, dafür hat mein ein Bikeparkbike und dann ist gut. Ich denke wir sollten, wenn wir uns schon treffen, mit den Bikes im Gelände spielen gehen, auf Touren die etwas anspruchsvoller sind....


----------



## Deleted138492 (25. Januar 2010)

Näh, nix Tour  Das Jimbo IST ein Bikeparkradl, man kann zwar nicht unbedingt die fettesten Drops damit
moshen, aber wer in diesem Thread macht das  schon?

btw: Ist schon jemandem das Gewinde am rechten Ausfallende neben dem Loch für die Steckachse aufgefallen? Wozu dient das?


----------



## cyclo-dude (25. Januar 2010)

also ich hab mir das ding zwar auch gekauft um mal in den park zu fahren, aber mein vorschlag wären entweder was man so unter enduro touren versteht, oder halt schön flowige strecken. die ganz großen dinger müssen es für mich auch nicht sein.


----------



## -MIK- (25. Januar 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Näh, nix Tour  Das Jimbo IST ein Bikeparkradl, ?



Ney Dude, das seh ich komplett anders. Das Jimbo ist ein Endouro, fürn Park ist das Beef Cake gedacht. In seiner "Serienausstattung" ist es für mich ein Tourenbike, mit dem man es ordentlich krachen lassen kann.

Mit der 3-fach Kurbel ist das Bike im Park durchgefallen, zumindest bei mir. Hatte andauernd die Kette runter und zwischen Blatt und Rahmen eingeklemmt. Selbst der Service in Willingen hats nicht hinbekommen und mir aus Mitleid ein KTM Aphex für ne Stunde angeboten.... 

Von daher, ne flowige Tour wo's was härter zu geht und ich bin dabei.


----------



## Deleted138492 (25. Januar 2010)

Hmmm, ich bin von einer Tour zwar nicht sooo ganz überzeugt, aber egal. Falls wir also eine Tour machen sollten, wären wir wieder bei den Anfangsfragem: Wann, Wer und Wo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stevenscrosser (25. Januar 2010)

Wann: Ein Sonntag / WE im Sommer (Juni/Juli/August).
Wer: Nur 160/140? oder alle die n' Rose Bike haben? 
Wo: Warten wir vllt. noch ein bisschen, ob sich noch weiteres Leute auf der Karte eintragen (Was übrigens echt ne klasse Idee war )


----------



## Deleted138492 (25. Januar 2010)

Alle Roseaner sollten dabei sein, vielleicht sollten wir nur die Touren nach Können klassieren, dh die die glauben, gut fahren zu können in Gruppe 1 und die die nicht so gut fahren können in Gruppe 2. Ob das nun technisches Können oder Kondition ist, sei mal dahingestellt.


----------



## -MIK- (25. Januar 2010)

Ach, nu ma ehrlich, wenn so ein Treffen statt findet, ist das ne Fun-Angelegenheit. Da noch mit Gruppen usw. anzufangen wäre wohl mit Kanonen auf Spatzen geschossen.  Da müssen sich die "Kranken" unter uns halt mal n bissel zurück halten.


----------



## nachtradler (25. Januar 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Meinetwegen ja auch, aber bei all den alten Knackern hier wäre etwas weniger holpriges Gelände wohl besser geeignet . Für die schlage ich Holland vor xD.


Hey Müs Lee, sach nix über die alten Knacker. Wenn es zu einem Treffen kommt, wirste du sehen wie schnell die ein defektes Bike wieder fit haben. Nix für ungut. Bin in Karte drin. Je nach Wochenende bin ich dabei.


----------



## Nachor (25. Januar 2010)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Ach, nu ma ehrlich, wenn so ein Treffen statt findet, ist das ne Fun-Angelegenheit. Da noch mit Gruppen usw. anzufangen wäre wohl mit Kanonen auf Spatzen geschossen.  Da müssen sich die "Kranken" unter uns halt mal n bissel zurück halten.



dem stimme ich mal so zu. Ist doch eher ne FUN Angelegenheit. Die Wilden Kerle können sich ja dann immer noch irgendwo runterstürzen.
Ich für meine Teil pass halt lieber etwas auf meine Knochen auf.

Unser "Jungspund" hier  kommt da auch noch irgendwann drauf 

edit:kann man die Karte nicht irgendwie "oben" anpinnen ??

PS: hab gerade die Kindshock KS 900 eingebaut. Mal sehen wie das Ding so geht, leider ist hier gerade zuviel Schnee zum fahren (und zu vereist drunter, sonst wäre ich jetzt direkt mal los..)


----------



## KarlMai (25. Januar 2010)

´tach zusammen,
wirklich coole Idee mit der Karte  
bin auf jeden Fall auch dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (25. Januar 2010)

@nachtradler: Nicht übel nehmen . War ja nicht böse gemeint .


----------



## MoRis (25. Januar 2010)

Hi, hab mir jetzt nach langen überlegen auch ein UncleJimbo6 zugelegt
Würd mich auch gern in die Karte eintragen, hab es aber noch nicht hinbekommen.
Kann mir einer sagen wie das geht.
Danke


----------



## Deleted138492 (25. Januar 2010)

Wie es scheint, braucht man dazu einen Google Mail Account. Frag ka1saa, der trägt dich ein .

btw: Wirds ein 09er oder schon ein 10er? Wenns ein 10er wird, verlange ich eine Gewichtsmessung und einen ausführlichen Fahrbericht .


----------



## ka1saa (25. Januar 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Wie es scheint, braucht man dazu einen Google Mail Account. Frag ka1saa, der trägt dich ein .


genau . oh, ich seh grad, wir expandieren langsam auch in andere teile deutschlands ^^. gutgut, hätte mich doch sehr gewundert, wenn das uncle jimbo nur am westrand gefahren wird .


----------



## Deleted138492 (25. Januar 2010)

Dann wirds aber wieder schwerer, einen Sammelpunkt zu finden, der von jedem ohne größere Probleme zu erreichen ist :7.


----------



## MoRis (25. Januar 2010)

Ich würde sagen fast unmöglich! Winterberg wär glaubich so ein Punkt wo die mehrheit relativ gut hinkommt.
Denn ohne das ein paar eine lange fahrt in kauf nehmen müssen, werden sich wohl nicht alle treffen können.


----------



## Deleted138492 (25. Januar 2010)

Dieser Meinung schließe ich mich an .


----------



## Trekki (25. Januar 2010)

In 2009 haben die Liteviller sich in der Eifel (etwas südlich von Köln/Bonn) getroffen, den Forenbeiträgen nach war es sehr erfolgreich. Es sind Leute aus ganz D gekommen.
Für 2010 diskutieren sie schon wieder.

Übrigens: in 2 Wochen bin ich aus Rose'aner. Samstag habe ich einen Jabba Wood bestellt.
-trekki


----------



## stevenscrosser (25. Januar 2010)

Gute Wahl @ Moris und Trekki 
2009er oder 2010er Modell? Und wann sollen die guten Stücke vor eurer Haustür stehen?


----------



## Deleted138492 (25. Januar 2010)

Kleine Frage: Falls wir in Richtung Bikepark tuckern sollten (oder auch eine Tour bestreiten), darf dann ein Cubeler mit oder wird das eine strikt exklusive Sache?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toolpusher69 (25. Januar 2010)

Tach Gemeinde,
da bin ich auch dabei. Habe schon ne Mail mit Koordinaten an Ka1saa geschickt. Mein Onkel Jimbo 6 ist in der Prod. und soll dann in 5-10 Tagen bei mir sein, i hope so. Ich will eeeendlichhhhh faaaahrennnn !!!!!!. Bilder vom Bike 2010 in Braun/Weiß folgen dann sogleich. Gruß aus der Grafschaft an alle Onkel`s und Tanten, Toolpusher69.


----------



## stevenscrosser (25. Januar 2010)

@ Müs Lee: der 'Außenseiter' soll sich einfach bei Rose ein Jimbo übers WE leihen .

Bin gespannt auf die Fotos Toolpusher 

Edit: Hat eigentlich einer von euch noch irgendwelche Modifikationen in Auftrag gegeben @ die Wartenden?


----------



## Toolpusher69 (25. Januar 2010)

Wieder Tach,
Winterberg oder Willingen ist doch ziemlich Zentral und läd ein auf`n Trail oder Bikepark. Falls es definitiv zu einem Treffen der Onkel`s und Tanten Rose kommen sollte, wollen wir dann nicht auch mal bei Fa. Rose anklingeln ? Vielleicht hat Bobby ja auch Bock mit uns 20 - ( 100 ? ) Bikern ne Runde zu drehen . ( Aber nicht mit seinem Tuntenhopser  ). Was meint Ihr ? Gruß Toolpusher69


----------



## stevenscrosser (25. Januar 2010)

Ich denke wirklich, dass wir mal noch ne Woche verstreichen lassen sollten, um zu sehen, wer denn noch alles Interesse hätte und sich gegebenenfalls in die Karte einträgt, erst dann scheint mir eine genauere Ortsbestimmung sinnvoll. Na mal sehen. 

EDIT: Nö Nö. Ich guck dann ganz gemütlich zu, wie Müs Lee sich mit Bobby battled


----------



## JustFlying (25. Januar 2010)

So, heute kam mein Uncle Jimbo 6 (2010) an - mit Muddy Mary 2.5 und Pedalen komm ich auf ca. 14.5 Kg


----------



## Deleted138492 (25. Januar 2010)

@ JustFlying: Fotos bidde .

@stevenscrosser: Ich mach den alle .


----------



## Toolpusher69 (25. Januar 2010)

JustFlying schrieb:


> So, heute kam mein Uncle Jimbo 6 (2010) an - mit Muddy Mary 2.5 und Pedalen komm ich auf ca. 14.5 Kg



Tach,
welche Rahmengröße und Farbe isses denn? Gruß Toolpusher69.


----------



## Travis09 (25. Januar 2010)

Gutenabent freunde,

Ich bin 34 jahren alt und wohn in Den Haag, Holland (mein Deutsch ist nicht perfect ;-)) 

Ich habe in Dezember ein weis/grune Jimbo 2 '09 in L besteld. Das wahr die letzte '09 frame in L... Extras: Crossline Laufradsatz Big Betty Reifen, und (von Ebay) Wellgo magnesium flatpedals.

Mitwoch oder Samstag geh ich das Bike bei Rose abhohlen... YES!!!

Sind hier luiten wie nach der Freeraid Classic im Les Deux Alpes gehen dezes jahr?


----------



## Deleted138492 (25. Januar 2010)

Glückwunsch zum Rad .

Ich falle gleich mal mit der Tür ins Haus . Hättest du auch Interesse an unserem Treffen teilzunehmen? Je mehr, desto lustiger .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Travis09 (25. Januar 2010)

Danke,

Wann ist das?


----------



## Trekki (25. Januar 2010)

stevenscrosser schrieb:


> Gute Wahl @ Moris und Trekki
> 2009er oder 2010er Modell? Und wann sollen die guten Stücke vor eurer Haustür stehen?


Bei mir ist es das 2010er JW4 geworden. Soll in 2 Wochen geliefert werden. Ist hoffentlich stabiler als mein Cube AMS (3xRahmenbruch in 5 Jahren).
-trekki


----------



## Deleted138492 (25. Januar 2010)

@Travis: Das wissen wir selbst noch nicht so genau . Irgendwann im Sommer.


----------



## Travis09 (25. Januar 2010)

@Müs Lee

Wan das Willingen ist. Möglich.


----------



## Deleted138492 (25. Januar 2010)

Das Wo steht auch noch nicht ganz fest . Wir warten erst mal eine Woche und schauen, wer alles mitfahren will, der Ort muss noch besprochen werden. Ich bin jedenfalls für einen Bikepark, ob nun Wildbad, Willingen oder Lac Blanc, ist mir egal. Mir passen die drei wunderbar .


----------



## JustFlying (25. Januar 2010)

Rahmengröße L, mehr Fotos im Album


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (25. Januar 2010)

Die 2010er haben doch 167mm Federweg am Heck, oder nicht? Eine 170er Lyrik Coil würde bestimmt wunderbar mit dem Rad harmonieren . Passen denn bei diesem Jahrgang Stahlfederdämpfer?


----------



## Nachor (25. Januar 2010)

Zur Karte: Laut GoogleMaps gibt es ein Gadget das "Where do we gather" heisst und das man zur Karte hinzufügen kann, welches dann automatisch die "Mitte" darstellt. bekomms aber nicht zum laufen 
@JustFlying: noch ein Hesse  ; lol Gut

http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=U...d=107396391521496533774.00047de88a070b34d06a4


----------



## Nachor (25. Januar 2010)

Toolpusher69 schrieb:


> Wieder Tach,
> Winterberg oder Willingen ist doch ziemlich Zentral und läd ein auf`n Trail oder Bikepark. Falls es definitiv zu einem Treffen der Onkel`s und Tanten Rose kommen sollte, wollen wir dann nicht auch mal bei Fa. Rose anklingeln ? Vielleicht hat Bobby ja auch Bock mit uns 20 - ( 100 ? ) Bikern ne Runde zu drehen . ( Aber nicht mit seinem Tuntenhopser  ). Was meint Ihr ? Gruß Toolpusher69



Also wenn sich da 30 - xxxx Rosebiker treffen, sollte ROSE sicher etwas mehr springen lassen als ne Jimbo vom Hügel.

Zum Beispiel, Grillzeug und Getränke  

Naja mal sehen ,ich weiss sowas ist nicht einfach aber wenns soweit ist dann kann man ja mal bei Marketing/Vertrieb anfragen


----------



## Deleted138492 (25. Januar 2010)

Das wäre doch eine super Werbeaktion für die. Ausserdem will ich mal Herrn Strauss kennenlernen, der Typ hat mir das Rad binnen 22 Stunden verschafft. Ich frage den morgen mal, ob er Lust hätte am Rosetreff teilzunehmen und die gesamte Belegschaft mitkommen möchte . Herr Steverding muss auch mitkommen, den muss ich für die vielen Fragen entschädigen ^^.

So, Frage verschickt. Mal sehen, was dabei rauskommt . Herr Steverding ist momentan ausser Haus, die Mail ging an Herrn Lukas. Vielleicht lässt der sich ja auch begeistern ^^.


----------



## nachtradler (25. Januar 2010)

@Müs Lee: kein Thema, war nihct ernst gemeint
21.05. - 24.05.10 Dirtmasters in Winterberg.
Bin ich sowieso. 
Würde sich aber anbieten. Rose hatte dort 2009 auch einen Stand. Würde sich somit anbieten. Da Pfingsten ist, würden vielleicht mehr Leute Zeit finden, um sich zu treffen. Sind zwar viele Menschen dort, aber es reicht zum Fahren, Chillen, Produkte schauen, Leistungssport zu sehen und zu quatschen.


----------



## Deleted138492 (25. Januar 2010)

Wäre auch eine Möglichkeit. Doch wenn die Dirtmaster dort rumhüpfen, können wir dann auf der Strecke rumbolzen oder ist die dann besetzt?


----------



## ka1saa (25. Januar 2010)

zu der karte kurz was: ich trag euch alle gern ein, kein problem, aber nachor hat sie eingerichtet, nicht, dass ich hier irgendwelche lorbeeren abgreife ...

@JustFlying: na dann mal viel Spaß ! darfst gerne noch ein paar bilder bei tageslicht reinstellen , damit wir uns auch ein gutes bild vom neuen modell machen können, sieht schonmal besser aus als auf den shop-bildern...


----------



## Toolpusher69 (26. Januar 2010)

Trekki schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es das 2010er JW4 geworden. Soll in 2 Wochen geliefert werden. Ist hoffentlich stabiler als mein Cube AMS (3xRahmenbruch in 5 Jahren).
> -trekki



Tach Trekki,
ich hatte auch mal ( damals ) ein Cube AMS-CC und muß sagen, mein Hinterbau war ebenso instabil. Man hatte immer das Gefühl das Ding bricht in Kurven gleich zusammen . Dann Wechsel zum NPL-500 Custom und siehe da, kein rucken und zucken, total steif ( wie mein Mann seiner  ). Und nun, mein Traumrad bestellt ( kommt in 5-10 Tagen ). 160mm, eine echte Ansage zum Spaß haben . ich wünsche Dir jedenfalls viel Spaß mit Deinem Jabba und immer ne Hand voll Schotter unter`m Rad. Gruß aus der Grafschaft, Toolpusher69.


----------



## Toolpusher69 (26. Januar 2010)

Nachor schrieb:


> Also wenn sich da 30 - xxxx Rosebiker treffen, sollte ROSE sicher etwas mehr springen lassen als ne Jimbo vom Hügel.
> 
> Zum Beispiel, Grillzeug und Getränke
> 
> Naja mal sehen ,ich weiss sowas ist nicht einfach aber wenns soweit ist dann kann man ja mal bei Marketing/Vertrieb anfragen



Ein Hoch  auf den Betriebsausflug !!! Grillzeug und Getränke , super Idee . Dann wollen wir mal hoffen das alles über die Bühne geht . Dann noch ein gutes Vid, mehr ( günstig ) Werbung kann man ja wohl nicht bekommen. Ich denke, Rose läßt sich bestimmt nicht lumpen. Voller Vorfreude, Toolpusher69.


----------



## eminem7905 (26. Januar 2010)

so ich (der gründer dieses threads)  melde mich hier auch zu wort, also wenn es terminlich passt, bin ich dabei, lt. google sieht es fast so aus, als wenn das treffen in NRW stattfinden würde. ich könnte hier in hagen eine tour anbieten mit ca. 40-60km und etwa um die 1000hm, zwar viele flowige trails, aber nichts besonderers (die jungen wilden würden nicht so auf ihre kosten kommen  ), einkehren, bei der halbzeit der tour könnte man hier http://www.bauer-consulting.info/mhb/

natürlich wäre eine tour bei ROSE (samt essen+trinken sponsoring) viel besser, so wie es z.b. CANYON macht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trigger666 (26. Januar 2010)

Tag zusammen,

ich finde ein Onkelz Treffen ne super Idee! Leider habe ich die Funktion nicht ausmachen können, wo man sich eintragen kann.

Ein Treffen im Bikepark ist am sinnvollsten. Da ist dann für jeden was dabei.


----------



## Deleted138492 (26. Januar 2010)

Frag nachor oder ka1saa, die können dich eintragen. Ich denke auch, dass ein Park wie Willingen die meisten Möglichkeiten bietet und viele zufrieden stellt.


----------



## -MIK- (26. Januar 2010)

Ich check echt nicht, dass Ihr mit den Dingern in den Park wollt. Ganz ehrlich? Da würd ich lieber nach Luxemburg kommen und mir Deine Trails angucken Müs Lee. Wenn es da was zentraleres geben würde, fände ich das angenehm. Wenn es ein Parktreffen wird komm ich auch aber dann nicht mit dem Onkel sondern mit was schwerem....


----------



## Deleted138492 (26. Januar 2010)

Der Park hat eben den Vorteil, dass für jeden etwas dabei ist, von Anfänger bis Profi. Ausserdem braucht man keine Tour vorzubereiten und ein Park ist einfacher zu finden .


----------



## Deleted138492 (26. Januar 2010)

Hört her! Hört her! Ich bringe frohe Kunde!



			
				Rose schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Müs Lee,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail, es freut uns wirklich sehr, dass die Rose Räder im MTB-Forum so populär geworden sind und so gut für Gesprächsstoff sorgen!
> 
> ...


----------



## sochris (26. Januar 2010)

hat einer zufällig Ahnung ob in den GC4 auch die 2.5 Maxxis Rear passen? Will sie mir für PdS holen. habe aber keine Info dazu gefunden. Front passen sie problemlos.

danke schonmal


----------



## cyclo-dude (26. Januar 2010)

da die ja recht schmaler sind als die 2.4er die normalerweise drin sitzen wird das kein problem sein mit den maxxis.

also ein treffen in willingen fänd ich okay weil die freeridestrecke in ordnung geht glaub ich. ist natürlich wenig abwechslungsreich. dafür spricht aber das man sich da auch mal über den weg läuft und viel quatschen kann, bei ner trail tour ist das nicht unbedingt so "stressfrei" denke ich vor allem beo 50+km.

tour ist der vorteil das es abwechslungsreicher ist.

welche federwege mitmachen ist jedoch auch recht entscheidend nehm ich an, egal welche alternative getroffen wird.
schön das rose da auch mitmacht, glaube aber nicht das die zu sehr bereit sind den sektor zu verlassen.

für mich persönlich wäre tour in hagen, oder park im sauerland wohl sogar zu managen und ich wäre dabei, termin ist fast egal, kann höchstens kurzfristig was wichtiges dazwischen kommen.


----------



## Deleted138492 (26. Januar 2010)

2.5er Maxxis passen bestimmt, die sind so breit wie 2.25er Schwalbereifen.

Argh, zu spät .


Wir könnten ja auch Wildbad unsicher machen, die haben doch mehr Strecken unterschiedlichen Niveaus, oder nicht?


----------



## Trekki (26. Januar 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Der Park hat eben den Vorteil, dass für jeden etwas dabei ist, von Anfänger bis Profi. Ausserdem braucht man keine Tour vorzubereiten und ein Park ist einfacher zu finden .


Ich bin zwar kein Onkel-Fahrer und war bisher auch nur einmal in einem Bike Park (http://www.bikeparks.co.nz/, da werden wir uns wohl kaum treffen). Von dem einen Besuch kann ich nicht auf andere Parks schliessen. Aber eine gemeinsame Tour incl. Grillabend etc. halte ich für interessanter. Lest doch mal den Thread Himmelfahrt 2009 - Liteviller & friends on tour: 100% Eifel.
Grober Plan: langes Wochenende im Mittelgebirge, lokale Guides mit unterschiedlichen technischen Anforderungen.
Hier eine Tour aus 2009, bei der selbst für cracks unfahrbare Stellen dabei waren.
Teil 1
Teil 2
Teil 3
Super Bilder und lustige Texte von Handlampe, insbesondere Teil 3 ist recht spektakulär.
Gibt es so etwas im Park???

-trekki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stevenscrosser (26. Januar 2010)

Warten wir wie gesagt mal noch bis vllt. nächsten Mittwoch (03.02.10), wie viele sich noch melden und dann gucken wir nochmal wegen ORT und ZEIT. Im Zweifelsfall kann man ja eine abstimmung machen. 

Ich finde eigentlich das beide Ideen ihre Vor-und Nachteile haben:

Bikepark: Jeder kann sich (richtiger Bikepark vorrausgesetzt) das richtige für sein fahrrerisches Können heraussuchen. Und Abends, bzw. zum Mittagessen, Frühstück etc. kann man sich als große Rose-Gemeinschaft zusammen setzten, Grillen und danach den Nightride in Angriff nehmen .

Tour: Ist auf jeden Fall mal schwerer zu organiesieren, denke ich. Vorteil gegenüber dem Park: Kein vordefiniertes, sondern wildes, freies Gelände, was durchaus seinen Reiz hat.

Beste Lösung: Ein Bikepark, bei dem auch Touren in der Umgebung ohne weiteres möglich bzw. planbar sind und jeder dann einfach seiner Interessengemeinschaft beitreten kann. am ehesten wohl Willingen oder?

Da sich bisher niemand groß zur zeitlichen Begrenzung geäußert hat, kann man das ja willkürlich wählen. Aber mittlerweile sind wir wieder an einem anderem Knackpunkt. Verbringen wir nur 1 Tag gemeinsam oder ein Wochenende von Freitag bis Sonntag?

Ich freu mich auf jeden Fall schon rieseig - wenn das klappen würde wär's garantiert n' riesen Gaudi


----------



## MoRis (26. Januar 2010)

Also in Willingen ist für jeden etwas dabei(Meiner Meinung nach), das letzte mal als ich da war hab ich 1. 2. Touren gemacht aber dann auch mal die Freeridestrecke runter gebrettert


Ich bin für Willingen oder Winterberg(Zu Winterberg kann ich zwa selber nichts sagen war noch nicht da) macht aber bestimmt dort auch ein riesen fun

Naja wir werden sehen.


----------



## Deleted138492 (26. Januar 2010)

Aaalso, die Idee mit dem Nightride finde ich klasse . Samstag morgens Anreise und Kennenlernen, Mittag+Nachmittag den Park unsicher machen und dann abends einen nächtlichen Ausflug. Wenn wir das Ganze über ein Wochenende veranstalten, können wir ja am Tag darauf bis 12 Uhr mit dem Arsch im Bett liegen (so ein Nightride schlaucht doch sicher ganz schön) und Mittags wieder im Park rumbolzen und zum Abschluss gibts ein großes Grillgelage . Wär das was oder wär das was? Allerdings bräuchten wir dann jemanden der sich in der Region gut auskennt, nicht dass wir irgendwann in Köln landen xD.


----------



## MoRis (26. Januar 2010)

Also die touren sind in Willingen relativ gut ausgeschildert(mit Nummern an Pfosten).

Wenn das klappen würde wär glaubich der burner und wenn dann noch Rose mitzieht. 

Dann wird das bestimmt ein super treffen


----------



## -MIK- (27. Januar 2010)

Wenn Bikepark, dann würde ich auch Willingen vorschlagen. Die Freeride geht ganz gut aber macht Euch auf Kettenklemmer gefasst...


----------



## eminem7905 (27. Januar 2010)

ja willingen kann man nur empfehlen, also ich bin dabei. bin eher der tourenfahrer als der bikepark springer. 

und mit rose an board bekommt es dein zusätzlichen touch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (27. Januar 2010)

tgindia schrieb:


> Wildbad ist nicht so meine Baustelle, eher die Treppen am Bismark, Totemannstein oder andere Trails in der Umgebung. Bin da eher ein wenig gemäßigt unterwegs
> Und momentan ja überhaupt nicht, da meine Vorderbremse (undicht) erst nächste Woche wieder aus Italien zurück kommt. Die haben jetzt doch sage und schreibe 6Wochen gebraucht!!! :-(
> 
> Dann haben wir ja schon 3 Jimbos in Karlsruhe. Ist jemand beim MTB-Club KA mit dabei?



@TGINIDA

Ich meine nicht den Bikepark Bad Wildbad, sondern die 2 amüsanten Trails dort auf dem Sommerberg. Mit dem Enduro hätte ich in dem Park auch keine Lust zu fahren


----------



## funbiker9 (27. Januar 2010)

@Müs Lee

Klasse Idee Rose zu fragen und super feedback von Rose 

@ ALL

...wenn Bikepark dann Winterberg, da ist wirklich für alle sparten von Fahrern was dabei. Vom Winterberg DH ( welchen man mit einem Enduro relativ gut fahren kann ) oder den anderen Strecken...die Auswahl ist groß.


----------



## Deleted138492 (27. Januar 2010)

Winterberg ist auch eine gute Option, da wollte ich eh mal hin .


----------



## funbiker9 (27. Januar 2010)

In Winterberg wird sich keiner überfordert fühlen, egal welche fahrtechnische Qualifikation man mit bringt. Ich finde gerade das ist auch wichtig, denn nicht jeder Rose-fahrer ist ein Bikeparkjunkie.

Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten gibt es auch genug dort. Ebenfalls scheint Winterberg, wenn man sich die Karte der Rosianer anschaut, zentral zu liegen. 

Ich würde mal Vorschlagen das *ROSEFAHRERBIKETREFFEN 2010* findet im Bikepark Winterberg statt.

Somit könnten wir zumindest mal den Ort festlegen.


----------



## MoRis (27. Januar 2010)

Ok bin ich auch für!

Macht bestimmt fun wenn alle da mit nem rose stehn. 
wie die dann alle gucken


----------



## Deleted138492 (27. Januar 2010)

Ich bin auch dafür!!!111einself


----------



## Toolpusher69 (27. Januar 2010)

Tach Gemeinde,
Winterberg rockt. Ich heb die Hand, auch dafür. Wer noch?


----------



## MoRis (27. Januar 2010)

Sry das ich jetzt so dazwischen schreibe aber was habt ihr für Pedalen an euren Jimbo's? 
Ich weiß nicht welche ich nehmen soll.

Edit: Aber auf jeden fall Plattform!

Danke


----------



## Deleted138492 (27. Januar 2010)

Ich hab die NS Bikes Aerials. Leicht und haltbar, allerdings vermisse ich ein paar Pins auf dem Mittelsteg, aber das ist wohl wegen der Achse nicht möglich. Ich bin trotzdem sehr zufrieden mit den Dingern.


----------



## Nachor (27. Januar 2010)

NoName Plattform in schwarz, gabs gerade günstige auf der Bucht, und für längere Touren auch mal Shimano "Plattform/Klick" Kombipedal. Die Dinger aber nicht im Winter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herkulars (27. Januar 2010)

NC-17 Sudpin III S-Pro

Leicht, flach, schwarz. Und Pins auf dem Mittelsteg.


----------



## Deleted138492 (27. Januar 2010)

Ehrlich gesagt habe ich die Pins nur ein mal dort vermisst, nämlich als überall gefrorener Schlamm war, ausser in der Mitte der Pedale . Ansonsten ist der Grip wirklich sehr gut.


----------



## ka1saa (27. Januar 2010)

MoRis schrieb:


> Sry das ich jetzt so dazwischen schreibe aber was habt ihr fÃ¼r Pedalen an euren Jimbo's?
> Ich weiÃ nicht welche ich nehmen soll.
> 
> Edit: Aber auf jeden fall Plattform!
> ...


nc-17 sudpin III s-pro in schwarz anodisiert.
pro: gewicht < 400g  (alu), bisher sehr haltbar (gut, sie haben schrammen, dafÃ¼r sind sie da ^^), sehr flach (wie die ns aerials von mÃ¼s lee wohl auch, allgemein recht Ã¤hnliches design), guter grip, wobei ich gern alle schrauben als madenschrauben hÃ¤tte, aber naja... mit dem richtigen schuhwerk ist der grip super genug  und die stiftschrauben kann man im zweifelsfall wohl besser wechseln. bei dem streben-design gehen madenschrauben einfach nicht (bzw. nur da, wos material dick genug ist, an der achse...).
contra: definitiv der preis  (70-80â¬), meine dicken, schweren, an den achsen rostenden noname-pedale am hardtail fÃ¼r 15â¬ haben (etwas) besseren grip xD (nÃ¤mlich hÃ¶llisch guten, egal, was fÃ¼r schuhe, die sind halt hinterher hin ^^).
fazit: wenn ich nen anstÃ¤ndigen wellgo-hÃ¤ndler in der eu (und nicht in hongkong ^^) gefunden hÃ¤tte, wÃ¤rens wohl erstmal mittelteure wellgos geworden, aber ich bereu es auch nicht, die teuren dinger am rad zu haben (das rad war ja auch nicht billig ), weil sie schon geil  und qualitativ auch sehr hochwertig sind.

zum thema roseaner-treffen: ich halt mich da mal aus den entscheidungen raus, weil ich eh keine ahnung hab, wann bzw. ob ich zeit hab. aber hÃ¶rt sich soweit alles sehr schÃ¶n an, auch die antwort von rose .


edit: btw, hab jetzt mal bei crc nen lÃ¤ngeren vorbau geordert (der gleiche wie am jimbo 8 in lÃ¤nger und ohne "grunge-bemalung" ^^), ich weiÃ, es tut den dh'lern unter den enduristen im herzen weh , aber muss das als bohnenstange jetzt mal ausprobieren. ansonsten war das ding so gÃ¼nstig, dass ichs sicher noch fÃ¼rn paar â¬ mehr bei ebay verkloppt bekomm . und damit sich die bestellung lohnt, gibts obendrauf ein paar schuhe und protektoren ^^.


----------



## MoRis (27. Januar 2010)

Okay  danke erstmal.

Aber vernüftige Pedalen sind echt nicht billig.
Aber mal gucken ich schau mich mal noch so nen bissel um.


----------



## Deleted138492 (27. Januar 2010)

Ah, mal so am Rande: Heute sind der Boobar und die Schalthülle eingetroffen. Leider war der Boobar nicht wie beschrieben schwarz, sondern Tungsten Grey und ich muss mir noch überlegen, ob ich ihn behalten oder ihn mir für teuer Geld in schwarz zulegen soll . Die Schalthülle wird morgen angebracht und wenn gefordert, mache ich Fotos .

Moment mal, sehe ich das richtig? funbiker, ka1saa und tgindia wohnen fast nebeneinander?


----------



## Sealer (27. Januar 2010)

Mein 2009er Jimbo 6 ging heut an DHL 

wegen Pedale, da hab ich mir die Truvativ Holzfeller bestellt, sind auch schon zu Hause, aber komme erst zum Wochenende nach Hause.
Aber da sollte dann auch alles da sein, inkl. Jimbo


----------



## stevenscrosser (27. Januar 2010)

Jimbo ist echt ein Dauerbrenner .
Bevor hier schon Abstimmungen laufen, bin ich immer noch dafür sich noch bis nächsten Dienstag zu gedulden


----------



## Deleted138492 (27. Januar 2010)

Jaja, nun schieb nicht solche Panik .


----------



## Nachor (27. Januar 2010)

Die Karte wird immer voller.  Interessanterweise bisher nur aus den alten Bundesländern!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tgindia (27. Januar 2010)

So, da meld ich mich dann auch mal wieder bezüglich Treffen noch vor der Abstimmung.
Ich schließ mich den "alten Herren" an oder denjenigen, die Ihr Jimbo als das benutzen wofür es eigentlich gemacht ist - zum Endurotouren 

Von uns aus sind es schlappe 300km in den Park, der zugegebenermaßen einen tollen Eindruck macht! Aber fallen da 20 Jimbofahrer zwischen 100 Kids auf???
Die Vorstellung in einem überfüllten Park rumzuhängen will mir irgendwie nicht so ausergewöhnlich vorkommen. 
Aber generell bin ich natürlich für ein Jimboridertreffen...


----------



## MoRis (27. Januar 2010)

Ich mein wir fallen bestimmt auf, alleine schon wenn sich alle auf dem Parkplatz treffen und man nur weiß/grüne oder scharze Jimbo's sieht.
Werden wohl auch Blicke auf uns gerichtet sein.

Ich finde das Jimbo ist auch für gröbere Sachen und damit "für mich" Parktauglich


----------



## Trekki (27. Januar 2010)

MoRis schrieb:


> Ich mein wir fallen bestimmt auf, alleine schon wenn sich alle auf dem Parkplatz treffen und man nur weiß/grüne oder scharze Jimbo's sieht.
> Werden wohl auch Blicke auf uns gerichtet sein.
> 
> Ich finde das Jimbo ist auch für gröbere Sachen und damit "für mich" Parktauglich



Geht's hier ums Posen?
Bin übrigens auch ein alter Herr: Senioren II


----------



## Nachor (27. Januar 2010)

tgindia schrieb:


> so, da meld ich mich dann auch mal wieder bezüglich treffen noch vor der abstimmung.
> Ich schließ mich den "alten herren" an oder denjenigen, die ihr jimbo als das benutzen wofür es eigentlich gemacht ist - zum endurotouren
> 
> von uns aus sind es schlappe 300km in den park, der zugegebenermaßen einen tollen eindruck macht! Aber fallen da 20 jimbofahrer zwischen 100 kids auf???
> ...



jepp, bin auch einer der alten (denke ich):d:d

und auch eher tourenorientiert und nach 2 mehr oder minder heftigen unfällen auch etwas "langsamer" unterwegs.

Noch steht ja noch nicht mal das datum fest geschweige der ort. Ich denke das der sinn des treffens nicht das gegenseitige messen ist, zu sehen wer ist der "beste" im park. Sondern in der einen oder anderen art und weise spass zu haben. Und das muss nicht unbedingt in eine bikepark sein, immerhin scheint es ja eine grössere gruppe zu werden.


----------



## Deleted138492 (27. Januar 2010)

@ tgindia: Hey, ich wohne auch nicht näher am Park als du, andere noch weiter weg. Hörst du uns uns beschweren?

@ MoRis: Sehe ich genau so!

@ trekki: Es geht nur ums Posen. Hast du dir das Rad etwa gekauft, um tatsächlich damit zu fahren?  

Ein Park ist einfach zentraler, da gibts mehr Menschen, es ist für jeden was dabei, es gibt gute und günstige Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten, ums Essen brauchen wir uns auch nicht zu sorgen. Wir können ja, wie gesagt, einen Tag Park und einen Tag Tour machen, oder wie ich es am liebsten tun würde: Park, Nightride, Park, Grillgelage. Damit wäre jeder zufriedengestellt.


----------



## Nachor (27. Januar 2010)

Organisier doch mal nen Gruppenrabatt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (27. Januar 2010)

Bin ich nun zum Organisator abkommandiert worden oder was? Ganz schöne Töne hat der Kerl da .


----------



## tgindia (27. Januar 2010)

@müs-lee: Tja, es trifft halt immer die größten Pos(t)er 

Ne Spaß beiseite, es ist schon klar, dass man bezüglich des Anfahrtsweges nicht allen gerecht werden kann.

Ob Bikepark oder nicht überlassen wir doch einfach der Abstimmung nächste Woche. Vielleicht sollten wir dazu ein paar Topics bereitstellen auf die dann abgestimmt werden kann.

Kombinationspunkte könnten sein:
- Bikepark
- Trailtour
- Nightride
- Grillen

Dann kann man noch immer ans organisieren gehen...


----------



## Deleted138492 (27. Januar 2010)

Na, mit meiner vorgeschlagenen Kombi ist doch alles unter Dach und Fach, wozu abstimmen?  Noch besser wäre es, am ersten Tag eine Tour zu fahren, dann einen Nightride, ausschlafen, im Park umherrennen und abends eine Grillorgie zu veranstalten. Damit wäre alles unter einem Hut untergebracht, alle sind zufrieden und gut is .


----------



## ka1saa (28. Januar 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Moment mal, sehe ich das richtig? funbiker, ka1saa und tgindia wohnen fast nebeneinander?


quasi, nicht ganz so nah wie auf der karte, ich hab einfach mal beim karlsruher schloss (/ca. ganz arg grob stadzentrum) verlinkt ... über den weg gefahren sind wir uns tatsächlich erstaunlicherweise noch nicht ^^. könnten mal ein minitreffen organisieren, aber grad ist wieder sau viel salz auf den straßen :S *nörgel* .


----------



## funbiker9 (28. Januar 2010)

Nachor schrieb:


> Die Karte wird immer voller.  Interessanterweise bisher nur aus den alten Bundesländern!!



 zum Glück...*duck und weg....

@ka1saa

ich komme ein bisschen von außerhalb...

@ALL

Winterberg ist riesig...stellt Euch den Park nicht so vor, daß dort alles furchtbar schwer zu fahren wäre. Winterberg ist selbst für blutige  Anfänger lustig. Machne Strecken könnte man sogar ohne Federung fahren. Macht Euch da keinen Kopf zwecks des Schwierigkeitsgrades. Der Bikepark ist wirklich ein tolles Erlebnis und selbst, wenn das mit Winterberg hier nicht klappt, so würde ich doch jedem raten dort mal 1-2 Tage hin zu gehen. Der Spaßfaktor ist enorm.


----------



## stevenscrosser (28. Januar 2010)

> Winterberg ist riesig...stellt Euch den Park nicht so vor, daß dort alles furchtbar schwer zu fahren wäre. Winterberg ist selbst für blutige Anfänger lustig. Machne Strecken könnte man sogar ohne Federung fahren. Macht Euch da keinen Kopf zwecks des Schwierigkeitsgrades. Der Bikepark ist wirklich ein tolles Erlebnis und selbst, wenn das mit Winterberg hier nicht klappt, so würde ich doch jedem raten dort mal 1-2 Tage hin zu gehen. Der Spaßfaktor ist enorm.       Heute 03:45


Ich denke mal, dass generell nicht jeder einem Park gegenüber abgeneigt ist. Nur müssen wir einen Ort finden, der für alle, die Interesse haben zufriedenstellend ist. Werden in Winterberg auch ganz normale Touren angeboten oder gibt es dort 'nur' den Bikepark. Anderenfalls fände ich  Willingen dann vllt. doch besser, weil da definitiv für jeden was dabei ist. Warten und 'Monster-Energy' trinken .

Ach übrigens: http://www.roseversand.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=18359 Einheitskleidung ist Pflicht .

@Müs Lee: Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Posten des Ober-Organisators 









 Hast du der netten Dame bestätigt, dass das 'Treffen 2010 Vorhaben' auch auf der Rose Website geschaltet werden darf?



> Zitat von *Rose*
> _Hallo Müs Lee,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail, es freut uns wirklich sehr, dass die Rose Räder im MTB-Forum so populär geworden sind und so gut für Gesprächsstoff sorgen!
> ...


Zum Thema Pedale - ebenfalls NC-17 Sudpin III - bisher echt super:


----------



## Deleted138492 (28. Januar 2010)

Nee, der habe ich noch nicht zurückgeschrieben, das mache ich aber erst, wenn Zeit und Ort feststehen.


----------



## stevenscrosser (28. Januar 2010)

Stimmt - eigentlich sinnvoll


----------



## funbiker9 (28. Januar 2010)

Heute morgen geordert... 

http://www.roseversand.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=155&detail=1000&detail2=24568

...allerdings in Pearl Orange / Pearl White


----------



## stiffee25 (28. Januar 2010)

hy
so mein 2 bikes von mir

uncle jimbo 4/ beefcake dh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (28. Januar 2010)

stiffee25 schrieb:


> hy
> so mein 2 bikes von mir
> 
> uncle jimbo 4/ beefcake dh



Mehr Rad braucht man nicht. Schöne Räder


----------



## Deleted138492 (28. Januar 2010)

Die Beef Cakes sind echt geilo . Bringst du das BC mit aufs Treffen, funbiker? 

Das BC DH von stiffee25 ist auch schick. Kommst du auch aufs Treffen?


----------



## funbiker9 (28. Januar 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Die Beef Cakes sind echt geilo . Bringst du das BC mit aufs Treffen, funbiker?
> 
> Das BC DH von stiffee25 ist auch schick. Kommst du auch aufs Treffen?



Wenn es in einen Bikepark geht auf jeden Fall. Eigentlich wollte ich die Totem dazu, nur leider ist das die abgespeckte Version ohne Motion Control. Deshalb habe ich mich für das Standartbike entschieden.
Rüste ich aber vielleicht noch nach, je nachdem wie die Domain funktioniert.

Bin mal auf den DHX5 Air gespannt....


----------



## Deleted138492 (28. Januar 2010)

Die Domain ist funktionell gesehen anscheinend nicht so viel schlechter als eine Totem, jedenfalls ist die Gabel nicht kleinzukriegen .

Was bringt Motion Control eigentlich? Und was ist so toll an der Mission Control Kartusche? Den Unterschied zwischen der DH und Non-DH kenne ich zwar, aber das wars schon ^^.


----------



## funbiker9 (28. Januar 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Die Domain ist funktionell gesehen anscheinend nicht so viel schlechter als eine Totem, jedenfalls ist die Gabel nicht kleinzukriegen .
> 
> Was bringt Motion Control eigentlich? Und was ist so toll an der Mission Control Kartusche? Den Unterschied zwischen der DH und Non-DH kenne ich zwar, aber das wars schon ^^.



Motion Control ist eine Stufenmäßige Zuschaltung von lockout. Manche Gabeln von Rock Shox ( OEM ) haben anscheinend dann auch eine schlechtere Dämpfereinheit verbaut, aber genau weiß ich das nicht...von dem her sage ich da besser nichts dazu. 

Meine Meinung ist halt, wenn schon eine Totem dann mit allem drum und dran und nicht so etwas halblebiges ( was durchaus gut funktionieren kann )


----------



## stevenscrosser (28. Januar 2010)

Glückwunsch @ Funbiker  Was steht dir der Fleischkuchen ins Haus? 
Poste dann mal ein aktuelles Bild von deinem weißen Kellerraum


----------



## funbiker9 (28. Januar 2010)

stevenscrosser schrieb:


> Glückwunsch @ Funbiker  Was steht dir der Fleischkuchen ins Haus?
> Poste dann mal ein aktuelles Bild von deinem weißen Kellerraum



So in zwei Wochen sollt es da sein . Ist wohl alles da , bis auf die Laufräder ( sollen aber demnächst kommen ).

Mein Heizungskeller ist doch extra weiß gestrichen, damit nichts von den Rädern ablenkt


----------



## stevenscrosser (28. Januar 2010)

Mich tät interessieren, wie du das BC da auch noch unterbringst 
Nebenbei, grade eingetroffen:





Hoffentlich können wir auch ein nettes Filmchen machen


----------



## stiffee25 (28. Januar 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Die Beef Cakes sind echt geilo . Bringst du das BC mit aufs Treffen, funbiker?
> 
> Das BC DH von stiffee25 ist auch schick. Kommst du auch aufs Treffen?



hy
auf welches treffen????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (28. Januar 2010)

Isf das unter anderem eine Unterwasserkamera?

btw: Hat einer von euch eine Helmkamera?

Noch was: Der erwähnte Cubeler ist ebenfalls mit von der Partie. Bitte noch einen aus Luxemburg eintragen .


----------



## stevenscrosser (28. Januar 2010)

Kannst du auch bis 30m Tiefe nutzen. Link:

http://cgi.ebay.de/GoPro-HD-Helmet-...to_Camcorder_Camcorder_PM?hash=item19b6df9bcc


----------



## funbiker9 (28. Januar 2010)

stevenscrosser schrieb:


> Mich tät interessieren, wie du das BC da auch noch unterbringst
> Nebenbei, grade eingetroffen:
> 
> 
> ...



hübsch , dann bin ich mal auf Videos von Dir gespannt. Kannst ja voll durchstarten.


----------



## Deleted138492 (28. Januar 2010)

@stiffee: Das, worüber wir seit 6 Seiten reden xD.


----------



## stiffee25 (28. Januar 2010)

wir sind bei seite 67

und will jetzt auch nicht den ganzen thread durchlesen


----------



## stevenscrosser (28. Januar 2010)

Seite 61 Post 1514 gehts los


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stiffee25 (28. Januar 2010)

danke

jetzt kann ich auch mitreden....
man könnte ja auch ne liste machen wo sich jeder eintragen kann hier im thread zb.so:


Fahrer-----------------Bike----------------------------wohnort
stiffee                   unclejimbo4/beefcake dh               oberhausen nrw
.........                  ............................

und dann kann sich jeder eintragen und die liste weiterführen
und man sieht wo jeder herkommt und so könnte man dann sich ja ausrechnen wo man sich am besten treffen könnte im sommer!


----------



## Deleted138492 (28. Januar 2010)

Dafür haben wir schon lange eine Karte bei Google Maps angefertigt .


----------



## stiffee25 (28. Januar 2010)

ohh wohl nicht gesehen


----------



## funbiker9 (28. Januar 2010)

http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=U...d=107396391521496533774.00047de88a070b34d06a4

hier ist der link...


----------



## cyclo-dude (28. Januar 2010)

Ã¼ber die einheitskleidung hab ich auch schon nachgedacht, sollte rose ein spezialangebot machen fÃ¼r das lila weiÃe FR trikot wÃ¤re ich bereit mit das Ã¼berzustreifen.
so fÃ¼r 40â¬ statt 50â¬


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (28. Januar 2010)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich die Totem dazu, nur leider ist das die abgespeckte Version ohne Motion Control. Deshalb habe ich mich für das Standartbike entschieden.
> Rüste ich aber vielleicht noch nach, je nachdem wie die Domain funktioniert.
> 
> Bin mal auf den DHX5 Air gespannt....



Von welchem Rose Bike redest du? Das Beef Cake 6 hat ne Totem Coil mit Mission Control. Eine bessere Version gibt es nicht. Mission Control ist mit High und Lowspeed Stufe.
Es gibt noch eine Totem IS für OEMs - die hat "nur" Motion Control.
Ich habe das 09er Beef Cake 6 und wüsste nicht, dass Rose da was geändert hätte...

Der DHX 5 Air geht übrigens erste Sahne


----------



## Deleted138492 (28. Januar 2010)

Ein 4er möchte er .


----------



## funbiker9 (28. Januar 2010)

MaStErLeNiN schrieb:


> Von welchem Rose Bike redest du? Das Beef Cake 6 hat ne Totem Coil mit Mission Control. Eine bessere Version gibt es nicht. Mission Control ist mit High und Lowspeed Stufe.
> Es gibt noch eine Totem IS für OEMs - die hat "nur" Motion Control.
> Ich habe das 09er Beef Cake 6 und wüsste nicht, dass Rose da was geändert hätte...
> 
> Der DHX 5 Air geht übrigens erste Sahne



Hi,

es geht um das 4 beef cake. Da gibt es als custom option eine totem für 295 Aufpreis und nach Aussage Rose Verkäufer ist das die abgespeckte Version ohne Motion Control. Hab EXTRA 2x nachgefragt.

Schade eigentlich...die Domain ist auch nicht schlecht und wenns Not tut..rüste ich nach


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (28. Januar 2010)

Ah ok 
Ist aber trotzdem komisch - eine Totem ohne Motion Control gibt es eigentlich nicht. Irgendeine Dämpfung muss ja da sein.

http://www.sram.com/node/166/brand/rockshox/src/cat

http://www.sram.com/node/162/brand/rockshox/src/cat

Wobei es bei dem Aufpreis eigentlich schon die MissionControl Variante sein sollte. Aber wer kennt schon die Rose Preispolitik


----------



## -MIK- (28. Januar 2010)

Herrschaften, nur so am Rande: Willingen ist Rose-Partner...  Vielleicht kann man da jarüber was machen? Wäre doch z.B. cool, wenn Rose mit ein paar Beefcake DHs dort auftauchen würde, die wir mal auf der DH Strecke rannehmen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (28. Januar 2010)

MaStErLeNiN schrieb:


> Ah ok
> Ist aber trotzdem komisch - eine Totem ohne Motion Control gibt es eigentlich nicht. Irgendeine Dämpfung muss ja da sein.
> 
> http://www.sram.com/node/166/brand/rockshox/src/cat
> ...



Bei meinem Lyrik ( Jimbo 2 ) ist auch keine motion control Einheit verbaut. Hab mich auch gewundert, aber wenns der Verkäufer von Rose sagt sollte ich ihm das auch glauben können


----------



## funbiker9 (28. Januar 2010)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Herrschaften, nur so am Rande: Willingen ist Rose-Partner...  Vielleicht kann man da jarüber was machen? Wäre doch z.B. cool, wenn Rose mit ein paar Beefcake DHs dort auftauchen würde, die wir mal auf der DH Strecke rannehmen....



Ja, wäre auch nicht schlecht. Willingen ist glaube ich auch gar nicht soweit von Winterberg entfernt?


----------



## MoRis (28. Januar 2010)

ne eigednlich nur einmal übern berg so zu sagen.
Also mit dem Auto 30min Willingen-Winterberg.

Ich denke mal es wird zwischen den beiden Orten entschieden 

Das mit dem neuen Triko ist ne feine Sachen, wär cool wenn Rose da für uns was machen könnte
Denn unser Treffen ist bestimmt eine schicke Werbung für Rose.


----------



## stevenscrosser (28. Januar 2010)

Ich hätte eher an nen T-Shirt "ROSE Treffen 2010" mit dem Aufdruck des Namens oder so gedacht - also so vorschlagshalber.


----------



## Deleted138492 (28. Januar 2010)

Aber bitte mit Nicknames . Sonst erkennt niemand niemanden ^^.


----------



## stevenscrosser (28. Januar 2010)

Bei dir muss dann aber der Smiley

  in XXL mit auf's T-Shirt


----------



## stiffee25 (28. Januar 2010)

mit den trikos wird rose auf jeden fall was machen ist ja super werbung für die

aber wie ich hier lese fahren ja dann 90% nen jimbo      habe zwar auch eins  aber das beef ist zurzeit nr1 für mich^^


----------



## Deleted138492 (28. Januar 2010)

@ stevenscrosser: Gerne, ich mag den lieben kleinen Kerl . Hast du jetzt 8 Minuten nach dem Smiley gesucht oder was?


----------



## stevenscrosser (28. Januar 2010)

Nein nein 

Hier gibt's ganz viele Brüder und Schwestern - musste nicht lang suchen:

http://www.smileygarden.de/Crazy.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (28. Januar 2010)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Ja, wäre auch nicht schlecht. Willingen ist glaube ich auch gar nicht soweit von Winterberg entfernt?



Jupp, wie schon gesagt wurde, einmal um den Berg rum, ca. 20 Minuten. 

LOL

Können ja erst in Willingen runter und dann ne Tour nach Winterberg machen und da runter....


----------



## Deleted138492 (28. Januar 2010)

Ich mag diese Kerlchen . Auf Computerbase.de/forum habe ich diesen hier. Allerdings wollte ich ein wenig Abwechslung .

btw: Hat noch keiner den Cubeler eingetragen? Der nennt sich hier davide91 und möchte auch mit .


----------



## ka1saa (28. Januar 2010)

JustFlying schrieb:


> Rahmengröße L, mehr Fotos im Album


btw, ist das nicht der 2009er dämpfer an deinem rad? der 2010er sieht doch anders aus...

ach ja, müs lee: erledigt.


----------



## Nachor (28. Januar 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Ich mag diese Kerlchen . Auf Computerbase.de/forum habe ich diesen hier. Allerdings wollte ich ein wenig Abwechslung .
> 
> btw: Hat noch keiner den Cubeler eingetragen? Der nennt sich hier davide91 und möchte auch mit .



AHA, Beruf: Arschtreter !!!

Von was für einem Trikot reden wir hier ???


----------



## tgindia (29. Januar 2010)

Trikot mit Druck bezüglich Treffen und (Nick)name fänd ich auch sehr cool  Und Rose macht da sicher was.

Wenn unsere Initiative und Engagement keine Werbung für Rose sind weiß ich auch nicht.

Jetzt noch was anderes und wieder zum thread passend!

Hatte ja aufgrund von undichtigkeit (wie bei Müs-Lee) meine vordere TheOne eingeschickt. Formula hat sie bis jetzt (7Wochen!) nicht zurückgeschickt.
Jetzt wollte Rose mir das neue Model schicken. Aber eine neue und eine alte TheOne passen ja schon rein optisch nicht unbedingt zusammen. Mal abgesehen von der fehlenden Pad und Hebeljustagemöglichkeit 

Hoffe sie bekommen doch noch meine originale zurück...


----------



## Deleted138492 (29. Januar 2010)

Na hoffentlich ist deine Bremse fürs Treffen wieder bei dir ^^.  7 Wochen sind schon hart, die 4 Wochen in denen mein Rad wegen den Bremsen unterwegs war, waren schon unerträglich genug :7.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (29. Januar 2010)

Wir sollten mal einen festen Ort bestimmen..sonst wird das nichts Mädels.

Ich denke es wird sich zwischen Willingen und Winterberg entscheiden.


----------



## Deleted138492 (29. Januar 2010)

Winterberrrrg!!!!


----------



## funbiker9 (29. Januar 2010)

Wenn ich schon da hoch fahre, bleibe ich auch ein paar Tage...und da beide Parks dicht zusammen liegen ist es mir *wurscht*

MIK hat eigentlich recht...wenn ROSE schon der Sponsor von Willingen ist, wäre es geschickt dort das Treffen zu veranstalten.


----------



## Deleted138492 (29. Januar 2010)

Hm, jo ist eigentlich egal. Hauptsache Park .


----------



## funbiker9 (29. Januar 2010)

ROSEBIKETREFFEN 2010 im Bikepark Willingen 

Einverstanden?


----------



## Deleted138492 (29. Januar 2010)

Jup.


----------



## MoRis (29. Januar 2010)

Bin auch für Willingen!


----------



## funbiker9 (29. Januar 2010)

Da kristallisiert sich ja glatt  eine Tendenz heraus...mal bis morgen warten


----------



## JustFlying (29. Januar 2010)

Wenn ich Zeit hab, werd ich auch kommen. Ob Willingen oder Winterberg ist mir im Grunde egal, beide Parks liegen recht nah bei mir


----------



## -MIK- (29. Januar 2010)

Jouh, wenns n Park sein muss, dann Willingen. Wenns Willingen wird, hatte ich noch nen Speci-Biker der mitkommen würde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaStErLeNiN (29. Januar 2010)

Kann man dem Thread noch eine 2te Umfrage hinzufügen?
Sonst sind die nächsten Seiten bald mit Willingen oder Winterberg gefüllt 

Btw: Ich bin für Willingen


----------



## funbiker9 (29. Januar 2010)

Wird doch ein beef cake 4 mit ner Totem ( inkl. mission control DH ). Habe gerade nochmal mit Rose telefoniert... juhu


----------



## -MIK- (29. Januar 2010)

MaStErLeNiN schrieb:


> Kann man dem Thread noch eine 2te Umfrage hinzufügen?
> Sonst sind die nächsten Seiten bald mit Willingen oder Winterberg gefüllt
> 
> Btw: Ich bin für Willingen



Büddeschee: KLICK Umfrage Rose Biker Treffen 2010


----------



## stevenscrosser (29. Januar 2010)

Wieviel Aufpreis macht das denn aus Funbiker?


----------



## funbiker9 (29. Januar 2010)

295 â¬, das ist die Gabel aber alleine schon wegen der Optik wert...


----------



## stevenscrosser (29. Januar 2010)

?

Hast du eigentlich einen kleinen Rabatt im Preis rausschlagen können, weil du schon das zweite innerhalb kurzer Zeit kaufst?


----------



## funbiker9 (29. Januar 2010)

stevenscrosser schrieb:


> Hast du eigentlich einen kleinen Rabatt im Preis rausschlagen können, weil du schon das zweite innerhalb kurzer Zeit kaufst?



Nicht wirklich. Sind alles Festpreise und nicht verhandelbar...dafür bekommt man ja die Bonuspunkte...


----------



## Deleted138492 (29. Januar 2010)

Kann man die Bonuspunkte eigentlich nachträglich ergattern? Als ich das Rad kaufte, hatte ich noch keine Karte und das Teil würde mir ja ein paar Punkte verschaffen .


----------



## funbiker9 (29. Januar 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Kann man die Bonuspunkte eigentlich nachträglich ergattern? Als ich das Rad kaufte, hatte ich noch keine Karte und das Teil würde mir ja ein paar Punkte verschaffen .



Du hast doch einen Rose Account, da müßten die Punkte gespeichert sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stevenscrosser (29. Januar 2010)

> Ich habe für Willingen gestimmt, da war ich nämlich noch nicht mit dem Mtb. Da Winterberg rockt, wäre das auch voll i.O. .
> Ach übrigends, mein Onkel 6 in Braun/Weiß ist heute angekommen. Fotos gibt es Sonntag. Gruß Toolpusher69



Herzlichen Glückwunsch  Geschafft ne kleine Probefahrt zu machen?


----------



## funbiker9 (29. Januar 2010)

@Toolpusher69

dann laß mal rocken das Ding. Glückwunsch.

...Fotos ist ein muß


----------



## Deleted138492 (29. Januar 2010)

Hm, ich frag mal ganz frech:

Könnte uns (mich und davide91) jemand, aus dem Süden oder sonstwoher kommend, mit nach Willingen nehmen? Meine Eltern sind, je nachdem wann das Treffen stattfindet, nicht zu Hause und der Bahn vertraue ich nicht :7. Vielleicht, aber nur vielleicht können meine Eltern (oder die von davide91) uns doch bringen, doch sicher ist es nicht, sodass ich wissen muss, wer sonst dazu bereit wäre .


----------



## Child3k (29. Januar 2010)

Haett ma ne Frage an die Rose-Biker hier. Und zwar will ich mir dieses Fruehjahr n Allmountain zulegen und hab da das Granite Chief im Blick (unter anderem ) - wuerde da wohl das Granite Chief 2 ins Auge fassen falls die Preise so bleiben. 

Meine Frage: Lohnt es sich den Fox Float R durch nen RP23 zu ersetzen?


----------



## funbiker9 (29. Januar 2010)

Child3k schrieb:


> Haett ma ne Frage an die Rose-Biker hier. Und zwar will ich mir dieses Fruehjahr n Allmountain zulegen und hab da das Granite Chief im Blick (unter anderem ) - wuerde da wohl das Granite Chief 2 ins Auge fassen falls die Preise so bleiben.
> 
> Meine Frage: Lohnt es sich den Fox Float R durch nen RP23 zu ersetzen?



Ich fahre zwar kein Granite chief, aber meiner Ansicht nach lohnt es sich auf jeden Fall. Grund: Den RP23 kannst du blockieren den Float R nicht.


----------



## Poemmaus (29. Januar 2010)

Hi...Kennt sich jm mit der Zugverlegung von Rose aus? Habe einen al factory Rahmen Red bull und weiß nicht, wie das unten funktionieren soll...hat jm ein Bild, wie das fachmänisch aussehen könnte?

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (29. Januar 2010)

Bald kann ich dir mehr sagen, ich muss eine Schalthülle wechseln .

Mir ist jedoch nicht ganz klar, was du mit "unten" meinst. Einfach ein wenig Platz lassen, damit der Zug nicht überspannt wird, wenn der Hinterbau einfedert und gut is.

btw: Titel schon gesehen? No Red Bull .


----------



## -MIK- (30. Januar 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> btw: Titel schon gesehen? No Red Bull .



Sitz und aus, lass den Scheiß Buddy. 

@Poemmaus: Wat hasse denn genau fürn Problem?


----------



## underdog (30. Januar 2010)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Ich fahre zwar kein Granite chief, aber meiner Ansicht nach lohnt es sich auf jeden Fall. Grund: Den RP23 kannst du blockieren den Float R nicht.



Falsch der RP23 hat Pro Pedal/Plattform-Dämpfung und kein Lockout


----------



## Deleted138492 (30. Januar 2010)

Ist doch ein Pseudolockout .


----------



## nachtradler (30. Januar 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Hm, ich frag mal ganz frech:
> 
> Könnte uns (mich und davide91) jemand, aus dem Süden oder sonstwoher kommend, mit nach Willingen nehmen? Meine Eltern sind, je nachdem wann das Treffen stattfindet, nicht zu Hause und der Bahn vertraue ich nicht :7. Vielleicht, aber nur vielleicht können meine Eltern (oder die von davide91) uns doch bringen, doch sicher ist es nicht, sodass ich wissen muss, wer sonst dazu bereit wäre .


Je nach Termin könnt ich euch mitnehmen. Bin ja Saarländer. Da ist das kein so grosser Umweg.


----------



## ka1saa (30. Januar 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Kann man die Bonuspunkte eigentlich nachträglich ergattern? Als ich das Rad kaufte, hatte ich noch keine Karte und das Teil würde mir ja ein paar Punkte verschaffen .


wenn sie nicht grad übermäßig kulant sind: nein. die punkte kriegt man, soweit ich mich entsinne das in den bedingungen gelesen zu haben, nur, wenn man bei kauf sone rose vip-card hat (die mir der verkäufer direkt aufgeschwatzt hat, also kp warum manche ohne sowas n rad verkauft bekommen...).


----------



## funbiker9 (30. Januar 2010)

underdog schrieb:


> Falsch der RP23 hat Pro Pedal/Plattform-Dämpfung und kein Lockout



...und das Propedal blockiert den Hinterbau in erster Linie jetzt nicht ?
Sei mal nicht so kleinlich


----------



## Sealer (30. Januar 2010)

heute mittag kam mein Uncle Jimbo 6 (2009) in weiß/schwarz
leider ist der Schnee hier echt zu hoch um wirklich fahren zu können. Aber ein bischen bin ich dann doch schon hin und hergefahren. Macht wirklich nen erstklassigen Eindruck, freu mich schon rießig drauf, wenn der Schnee mal ein bischen weg ist.


----------



## Deleted138492 (30. Januar 2010)

Ist nicht schwarz! Dat isch Petrol Green . Das muss ich auch immer wieder den Leuten sagen, die glauben es sei schwarz ^^.


----------



## MoRis (30. Januar 2010)

Aber echt kauft sich selber das bike und sagt das ist weiß/schwarz  sry muss ich grad drüber lachen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (30. Januar 2010)

Hab ich irgendwann gesagt es sei weiss/schwarz?


----------



## -MIK- (30. Januar 2010)

Meine Freundin glaubt mir bis heute nicht, dass es Petrol green ist, selbst als es mal im Sonnenlicht funkelte.....


----------



## Sealer (30. Januar 2010)

ist auch wirklich nen sehr dunkles grün das Petrol Grün.
bin richtig froh dass ich noch eins in der Farbe bekommen hab, mir gefällt das mit der weißen Gabel einfach besser und auch die schriftfarbe auf dem weiß gefällt mir besser als beim schwarzen.

Die Holzfeller Pedale haben ja echt brutalen grip, aber abrutschen will man da auch wirklich nicht


----------



## Toolpusher69 (30. Januar 2010)

Tach alle zusammen,
so, da ist es nun endlich  . Heute muß ich leider noch arbeiten , aber morgen wird gerockt . 
Zusätzliche Umbauten, Ergongriffe GE 1 - Sattelstütze KS i900 - Pedale Extreme - Lenker Syncros 740mm. Gewicht in Gr.L, original 14,0 Kg ohne Pedale mit orig.Stütze. Mit Umbauten 14,8 Kg. Gruß aus der Grafschaft, Toolpusher69.
( Weitere Fotos im Ordner )


----------



## underdog (30. Januar 2010)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> ...und das Propedal blockiert den Hinterbau in erster Linie jetzt nicht ?
> Sei mal nicht so kleinlich



ich bin nicht kleinlich  ich nehme es nur sehr genau
es ist halt kein lockout. der float rl hat nen lockout


----------



## funbiker9 (30. Januar 2010)

underdog schrieb:


> ich bin nicht kleinlich  ich nehme es nur sehr genau
> es ist halt kein lockout. der float rl hat nen lockout



Ich habe auch nichts von lockout geschrieben nur von blockieren...aber wir wissen doch beide was gemeint ist 

@Toolpusher

überaus hübsch, ist das erste das ich in natura sehe 

Sehr geehrter Herr Toolpusher,

ist nächstes Ziel ist: Bilder in action oder Videos zu erstellen. 

Vielen Dank für Ihre Aufmerksamkeit 

Greez 

der funbiker


----------



## MoRis (30. Januar 2010)

@ Müs Lee ich meinte nicht dich  
 sondern Sealer.


----------



## Deleted138492 (30. Januar 2010)

Aaach, schafft euch mal ein Userbild an. Ich schaue mir so gut wie nie den Namen an sondern orientiere mich meist am Avatar, sodass es manchmal zu Verwechselungen kommt ^^.


----------



## stevenscrosser (30. Januar 2010)

Sehr geil @ Tollpusher 

Das Sepiabraun kommt doch ziemlich viel besser rüber als gedacht - mir gefällts!

Ich hätte schwören können, irgendwo mitbekommen zu haben, dass die 2010er Jimbos keine Bohrungen mehr für Flaschenhalter haben sollten *grübel*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (30. Januar 2010)

@ Toolpusher69 - sehr fett, gefällt mir richtig gut 

@ Sealer - Die weiße Fox find ich abartig geil, als ich die das erste mal in Natura gesehen hab, war für mich sofort klar, ich bekomm meines in Petrol-Green / weiß, wollte vorher auch in schwarz kaufen.... Frag mal Müs Lee  den musste ich auch erst bekehren.


----------



## Deleted138492 (30. Januar 2010)

Nein, ich wurde gezwungen, mich damit zufrieden zu geben . Egal, das weiss/grün sieht auch gut aus und mittlerweile mag ich es sehr .


----------



## MoRis (30. Januar 2010)

Meins kommt auch in weiß/grün


----------



## -MIK- (30. Januar 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Nein, ich wurde gezwungen, mich damit zufrieden zu geben .



LOL, ich kann mich noch erinnern:

"So ein Scheiß, nicht mehr in schwarz.."
"Ooh wie ich mich freue, das weiß / grün gefällt mir ja so gut..."
"Hach, jetzt wo ich es in Schwarz sehe, hätte ich es ja doch gern in schwarz..."

*ggg*

Du Mädschen...  Aber egal in welcher Farbe, das Ding rockt...


----------



## Deleted138492 (30. Januar 2010)

> Ooh wie ich mich freue, das weiß / grün gefällt mir ja so gut...



Zeig mir die Passage doch mal bitte, daran kann ich mich nicht erinnern . Ich hab grad die ersten 15 Seiten kontrolliert, auf Seite 12 am 2.10.2009 kam das Rad an, doch nirgends war die Rede von


> Ooh wie ich mich freue, das weiß / grün gefällt mir ja so gut...



.

Schwarz wär doch besser gewesen! Aber hey, nun stehts hier und es ist auch gut.


----------



## ka1saa (30. Januar 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Zeig mir die Passage doch mal bitte, daran kann ich mich nicht erinnern . Ich hab grad die ersten 15 Seiten kontrolliert, auf Seite 12 am 2.10.2009 kam das Rad an, doch nirgends war die Rede von.


irgendwie erinner ich mich da auch drann  mal suchen...


Müs Lee schrieb:


> Ja, es sieht gut aus, aber ich wollte eben ein schwarz anodisiertes Rad, bei dem die Farbe mehr aushält und länger gut aussieht als ein lackierter Rahmen.





Müs Lee schrieb:


> Die Farbe gefällt mir mehr und mehr, nur die längere Wartezeit ärgert mich immer noch.





Müs Lee schrieb:


> Eine weisse Fox hätte meiner Meinung nach zwar besser gepasst (geil wäre auch in Petrol Green gewesen )


naja so direkt hasts wohl doch nicht gesagt, aber man hört gewissen tendenzen anklingen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (30. Januar 2010)

Hey, ich habe lediglich meine Situation akzeptiert. Schließlich konnte ich eh nix dran ändern, da machte es wenig Sinn, die weiss/grüne Lackierung zu verteufeln .


----------



## El Butre (30. Januar 2010)

Hier mal wieder was für die CC Fraktion,mein Z8 vom Mai 09.


----------



## Deleted138492 (30. Januar 2010)

Sehr schön, das gefällt .


btw, mal ein Foto:




Der Boobar ist subber, wird jedoch am Montag gegen einen schwarzen mit den gleichen Maßen getauscht, da bei Bike24 irgendwas durcheinandergeraten ist. Nächste Woche kommt hoffentlich auch der Straitline SSC an .


----------



## stevenscrosser (30. Januar 2010)

Mal etwas Abwechslung @ El Butre. Und - zufrieden?


----------



## Deleted138492 (30. Januar 2010)

Ach ja @ nachtradler: Danke fürs Angebot .

Noch was: Mir ist schon vor einiger Zeit aufgefallen, dass die Vorderradnabe seltsame Geräusche macht, so ein *Schrrschrrrschrrr*, es ist schwer zu beschreiben. Seltsamerweise nicht immer, oder nach einer Zeit fällts mir nicht mehr auf. Ist das was schlimmes? Kann ich das selbst beheben? Ich glaube nicht, dass die Lager zu fest angezogen sind, das Rad läuft superleicht. Am Montageständer konnte ich es bisher nicht reproduzieren, es muss wohl Gewicht auf das Rad wirken, damit es dieses komische Geräusch macht .


----------



## ka1saa (31. Januar 2010)

El Butre schrieb:


> Hier mal wieder was für die CC Fraktion,mein Z8 vom Mai 09.


hui, schick! der slr-laufradsatz macht aber auch immer was her ! vom restlicherad ganz zu schweigen...


----------



## El Butre (31. Januar 2010)

stevenscrosser schrieb:


> Und - zufrieden?


 Und wie !! Ich muß zugeben, bis Mai letzten Jahres hatte ich eine gewisse Aversion gegenüber Versenderbikes,aber ein Besuch in Bocholt bei Rose überzeugten  mich vom Gegenteil.Als ich das Z8 in der Auslage sah,wußte ich sofort das oder keins! Liebe auf den ersten Blick sozusagen. Und die Probefahrt bestädigte meinen ersten Eindruck,einfach genial das Teil !!


----------



## herkulars (31. Januar 2010)

Aber der hintere Flaschenhalter ist nur Deko, oder?


----------



## -MIK- (31. Januar 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Noch was: Mir ist schon vor einiger Zeit aufgefallen, dass die Vorderradnabe seltsame Geräusche macht, so ein *Schrrschrrrschrrr*, es ist schwer zu beschreiben.



Hatte ich auch, beim lokalen Händler fing dieser an zu schreien, dass das ein Garantiefall sei und ich das gefälligst über Rose abwicklen lassen soll. Hintergrund, ich hab ihm das LR gebracht, damit er es neu zentriert.  Gegen Bezahlung und da tickt der so aus... 

Hab das dann mit einem Freund im Zentrierständer selber gemacht, naja, mein Kumpel hat die LRs zentriert, ich hab Kaffee gereicht.  

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Lass die Laufräder mal neu zentrieren und das Geräusch ist weg. Die Lager können nicht zu fest angezogen sein, das sind Industrielager, die werden in einen Sitz eingepresst.


----------



## cyclo-dude (31. Januar 2010)

also müs lee, langsam würde ich dir raten nicht so viel an dem rad rumzuschrauben, du findest ja jeden tag was das nicht 100% ist.
hier wird ja des öfteren gesagt das man sein radel auch totpflegen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (31. Januar 2010)

Wieso totpflegen? So ein Laufrad hat gefälltigst zentriert zu sein. Ausserdem nervt mich dieses periodische Geratter/Geschleife/whatever beim Fahren!


----------



## MoRis (31. Januar 2010)

So nebenbei bis wann soll die Umfrage für das Treffen laufen?


----------



## -MIK- (31. Januar 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Wieso totpflegen? So ein Laufrad hat gefälltigst zentriert zu sein. Ausserdem nervt mich dieses periodische Geratter/Geschleife/whatever beim Fahren!



Müs Lee, wenn Du mit dem LR falsch aufkommst beim springen, kanns schon passieren, dass es verzogen ist. Das müsstest Du doch besser wissen als ich.  Das ist nu wirklich ne normale Verschleißerscheinung. 

@MoRis: kein Plan, bis Ende Feb meinetwegen.


----------



## Deleted138492 (31. Januar 2010)

Ach, dann nehm ich mir nächste Woche mal Zeit und zentrier das plöhde Rad und wechsel nebenbei die Schalthülle. Und ich dachte, ich hätte mir ein Sorglosrad angeschafft .


----------



## -MIK- (31. Januar 2010)

Sorglosrad? Sowas gibbet meiner Meinung nach nicht, von KEINEM Hersteller.


----------



## ka1saa (31. Januar 2010)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Sorglosrad? Sowas gibbet meiner Meinung nach nicht, von KEINEM Hersteller.


außer, man nagelts sich an die wand ...


----------



## funbiker9 (31. Januar 2010)

Sorglosräder gibt es wirklich nicht.

@MIK
...und warum tickt der Händler so aus, weil er ein Laufrad zentrieren soll? Hä
es gibt schon komische Menschen und da wundern die sich warum man Online bestellt.


----------



## Trekki (31. Januar 2010)

MoRis schrieb:


> So nebenbei bis wann soll die Umfrage für das Treffen laufen?



Meinst Du diese Umfrage ?


----------



## -MIK- (31. Januar 2010)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> @MIK
> ...und warum tickt der Händler so aus, weil er ein Laufrad zentrieren soll? Hä
> es gibt schon komische Menschen und da wundern die sich warum man Online bestellt.



Weiß ich auch nicht, ich wollte, dass er meine LR zentriert und ihn dafür bezahlen. Hatte ein kleines Tick tick beim Fahren unter Last am VR. Er ist mir dann mit dem Kommentar "Ihr fahrt ja auch dahin und kauft Euch dir Räder, dann holt Euch auch da den Service!" gekommen, worauf hin ich mich mit dem Kommentar verabschiedet habe, dass ich gerade in meiner Entscheidung bestätigt worden bin.

Wenn ich dann höre, wer bei Rose, Canyon, Votec, etc kauft tötet den Einzelhandel, könnt ich mich kringeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (31. Januar 2010)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Weiß ich auch nicht, ich wollte, dass er meine LR zentriert und ihn dafür bezahlen. Hatte ein kleines Tick tick beim Fahren unter Last am VR. Er ist mir dann mit dem Kommentar "Ihr fahrt ja auch dahin und kauft Euch dir Räder, dann holt Euch auch da den Service!" gekommen, worauf hin ich mich mit dem Kommentar verabschiedet habe, dass ich gerade in meiner Entscheidung bestätigt worden bin.
> 
> Wenn ich dann höre, wer bei Rose, Canyon, Votec, etc kauft tötet den Einzelhandel, könnt ich mich kringeln.



 die Reaktion war angemessen. Wenn einer kein Geld verdienen will, muß er es ja auch nicht. Ich finde so etwas eigentlich schon dreist, aber gut...

Ich schätze das nächste Rad wirst du direkt bei ihm dann kaufen, damit er deine Laufräder auch zentriert


----------



## MoRis (31. Januar 2010)

@ trekki: ja kla mein ich die...


----------



## -MIK- (31. Januar 2010)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Ich schätze das nächste Rad wirst du direkt bei ihm dann kaufen, damit er deine Laufräder auch zentriert



Na logo, ich zahl gern super hohe Preise, damit ich nen Service, den ich eh bezahlen will endlich bekomme... Du hast es ja schon gesagt, wenn einer kein Geld verdienen will... 

BTW: Als ich mal wegen meinem Red Bull in der Biketown war, war irgend ne Garantiesache zu regeln, hab ich die LRs von meinem Ghost Rennrad mitgenommen und gefragt, ob die Jungs mir die mal eben zentrieren können. Wurde gemacht, als ich gefragt habe, was bekommt ihr dafür, sagte man mir, is schon gut, machen wir für die weite Fahrt....


----------



## nachtradler (1. Februar 2010)

Laufräder zentrieren ist doch kein Kunststück. Dafür war ich das letzte Mal vor 20 Jahren in einem Laden. Seither sowohl am MTB, als auch RR, nur noch selbst gemacht. War zwar früher einfacher, als es noch Felgenbremsen gab. Da ging das ratzfatz ohne Radausbau. Aber ein kleiner Zentrierständer kostet auch nicht die Welt. 
Muss feststellen, dass das Jimbo auch ein super Schneerad ist. Habe die Muddy Marys in 2,5 (DH-Version vom Junior) drauf. Wenns mal rutscht, sehr kontrolliert.  Aber meistens ein bombensicheres Gefühl. Muss jetzt mal die 2,35 MM Performance noch ausprobieren. Spikeskauf war unnötig, stehen nur dumm rum. Na, das nächste Eis kommt bestimmt.
Treff scheint ja wohl auf Willingen rauszulaufen. Bleibt nur noch der Termin. Pfingsten geht bei mir nicht, da ist Bike Masters in Winterberg.


----------



## Deleted138492 (1. Februar 2010)

Jo, das Jimbo geht wunderbar im Schnee .

Vorschlag fürs Treffen: Zwischen Mitte und Ende Juli.


----------



## -MIK- (1. Februar 2010)

Mitte Juli wäre cool, da habsch schon Urlaub.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (1. Februar 2010)

Mitte Juli, da läßt sich bestimmt was einrichten


----------



## underdog (1. Februar 2010)

17-18 Juli wäre super!!! sonst habe ich im Juli gar keine Zeit


----------



## stevenscrosser (1. Februar 2010)

Mitte Juli wäre voll in Ordnung.


----------



## MoRis (1. Februar 2010)

Hab am 15. Juli GB  und bin noch Schüler fahren meistens die erste 2-3 Wochen der Ferien in die Schweiz  BIKEEEEEN


----------



## Deleted138492 (1. Februar 2010)

Ok, halten wir den 17/18. Juli provisorisch fest?

btw: Nun hats auch die Schalthülle vom Schaltwerk erwischt .



 



Ich denke, die Hüllen werden beim Lenken zu sehr verbogen, und das ist dann das Resultat . Kontrolliert bei euch auch besser mal .


----------



## Toolpusher69 (1. Februar 2010)

Tach Onkel`s Fahrer,

ich habe mir mein UJ 6 mal genauer angeschaut und dabei dieses entdeckt  , daß ist doch wohl nicht normal oder ? Ich wollte eigentlich gestern das erste mal fahren und dann sowas  . Sieht euer 44er Zahnkranz etwa auch so aus ( 0 Km gefahren ) ??? E-Mail mit Fotos an Rose ist unterwegs, bin ja extrem gespannt auf DIE Antwort . Meldet euch mal ob euer Zahnkranz auch "so toll" gefräst ist  . Gruß, Toolpusher69


----------



## Deleted138492 (1. Februar 2010)

War bei mir auch. Ich denke, das sind Steighilfen.


----------



## funbiker9 (1. Februar 2010)

Toolpusher69 schrieb:


> Tach Onkel`s Fahrer,
> 
> ich habe mir mein UJ 6 mal genauer angeschaut und dabei dieses entdeckt  , daß ist doch wohl nicht normal oder ? Ich wollte eigentlich gestern das erste mal fahren und dann sowas  . Sieht euer 44er Zahnkranz etwa auch so aus ( 0 Km gefahren ) ??? E-Mail mit Fotos an Rose ist unterwegs, bin ja extrem gespannt auf DIE Antwort . Meldet euch mal ob euer Zahnkranz auch "so toll" gefräst ist  . Gruß, Toolpusher69



sieht bei mir auch so aus...am Jimbo und am Lapierre


----------



## Toolpusher69 (1. Februar 2010)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> sieht bei mir auch so aus...am Jimbo und am Lapierre



@funbiker
wirklich ? Bis jetzt bin ich nur Shimano gefahren und so eine " graziöse Arbeit   " habe ich vorher noch nie gesehen. Also muß das so  ? Ist ja der Hammer, Danke. Toolpusher69


----------



## Deleted138492 (1. Februar 2010)

Wie gesagt können es auch Steighilfen sein. Wie heisst es doch so schön: Nicht alles was ein Loch hat, muss auch kaputt sein .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (1. Februar 2010)

Toolpusher69 schrieb:


> @funbiker
> wirklich ? Bis jetzt bin ich nur Shimano gefahren und so eine " graziöse Arbeit   " habe ich vorher noch nie gesehen. Also muß das so  ? Ist ja der Hammer, Danke. Toolpusher69



Ich hatte mich Anfangs auch gewundert, aber nachdem ich das bei mehreren Fahrrädchen gesehen hatte, habe ich gedacht das muß wohl so...


----------



## Toolpusher69 (1. Februar 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Wie gesagt können es auch Steighilfen sein. Wie heisst es doch so schön: Nicht alles was ein Loch hat, muss auch kaputt sein .



@ Müs Lee,

das stimmt. Aber alle Löcher nerven auf Dauer gewaltig, glaube mir  .


----------



## Travis09 (1. Februar 2010)

Kein panic freunden, das ist gans normahl. Das ist special construirt fur besser gangenweschel.


----------



## Deleted138492 (1. Februar 2010)

Ha, siehste Toolpusher, da habe ich richtig vermutet .


----------



## Toolpusher69 (1. Februar 2010)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Ich hatte mich Anfangs auch gewundert, aber nachdem ich das bei mehreren Fahrrädchen gesehen hatte, habe ich gedacht das muß wohl so...



Kein wunder das bei den Ami`s außer im "Film" nichts richtig funzt . Wie heißt es so schön : " Die  die Ami`s, oder waren es doch die Römer ? Gruß, Toolpusher69


----------



## Toolpusher69 (1. Februar 2010)

Was mir gerade noch so einfällt, ich wollte mich noch bei den beknackten-unterdimensionierten Usern für die konstruktiven Berichte, im andern Rose-Threat, bedanken :kotz:. Gut das jetzt Schluß ist . Und an alle anderen DOOFEN da draußen, WIR TREFFEN UNS DOCH. Ich freue mich schon riesig.


ROSE TREFFEN 2010-ICH BIN DABEI, DU AUCH?


----------



## Deleted138492 (1. Februar 2010)

Jau, ich habe Freesoul gebeten, den Thread zu schliessen. Der Ort stand ja eh fest .

btw zitiere ich mich nochmal, das ist wichtig:


Müs Lee schrieb:


> Ok, halten wir den 17/18. Juli provisorisch fest?
> 
> btw: Nun hats auch die Schalthülle vom Schaltwerk erwischt .
> 
> ...



Ich gehe davon aus, dass das nicht nur bei mir der Fall sein könnte.


----------



## stevenscrosser (1. Februar 2010)

> btw: Nun hats auch die Schalthülle vom Schaltwerk erwischt .



Das Foto ist doch vom Schaltzug vom Umwerfer oder  ?

Hab grade mal geguckt. Ist eigentlich der einzige den man weiter herausziehen kann. Ist zwar nicht so durchgescheuert wie bei dir aber die Oberfläche ist schon leicht angeraut. Ich denke mit etwas 'Schmieri' lässt sich vorbeugen. Beim Treffen lass ich nen' Klingelbeutel rumgehen und wir sammeln Geld, um dein Rad einmal komplett zu zerlegen und herrichten zu lassen  Armer Hund du.

(Ich hab ja gesagt, dass es die Luxemburger Luft ist )


----------



## Deleted138492 (1. Februar 2010)

Nein nein, der Zug vom Umerfer verläuft durchs rechte Loch, das vom Schaltwerk durchs linke. Der Zug ist nicht rausgezogen, das ist der Normalzustand. Ich denke, es liegt an der Biegung, die die Hüllen bei jedem Lenkereinschlag durchlaufen müssen. Die Biegung ist bei integrierten Zügen wie an diesem Rahmen wohl besonders stark und das Resultat (Ermüdungsbruch) kann man hier bewundern .

Wie schon mal gesagt: Nie wieder, auch wenns noch so gut aussieht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stevenscrosser (1. Februar 2010)

Das ist ja lustig - bei mir geht der Schaltzug zum Umwerfer links unten neben dem ROSE Emblem in den Rahmen (Wenn man Frontal auf das Steuerrohr guckt). Darüber wird die Bremsleitung in den Rahmen eingeführt. - Rechts neben dem Emblem geht der Schaltzug für das Schaltwerk in den Rahmen. Komisch, dass das unterschiedlich ist, aber ich bezweifle, dass das etwas ausmacht.


----------



## Deleted138492 (1. Februar 2010)

Ich habe aber aus Fahrtrichtung beschrieben . Somit stimmt alles.


----------



## stevenscrosser (1. Februar 2010)

OMG - Jetzt habe ich mich selbst verkuddelmuddelt - so ein Unsinn


----------



## Deleted138492 (2. Februar 2010)

Mit weisser Lyrik? Muss das so? Ist da nicht ein Fehler unterlaufen?


----------



## Flouu (2. Februar 2010)

nein...das wollte ich so


----------



## Deleted138492 (2. Februar 2010)

Hm, sieht meiner Meinung nach etwas unharmonisch aus, aber wenns dir gefällt .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tvaellen (2. Februar 2010)

Flouu schrieb:


> juuhu  es ist da....mein neues Bike
> weiße pedalen fehlen mir jedoch noch...^^



Gibt es das Bike eigentlich auch in schön?
Schwarz-goldener Rahmen, auch die Accessoires in schwarz-gold und dann eine weiß-silberne Gabel? Bei einem alte-Teile-wiederverwendungs-Bike o.k. geschenkt, aber bei einem neuen Bike sollte man eigentlich etwas mehr auf die Farbwahl achten. 
Btw.: weiße Pedale passen da gar nicht.


----------



## Flouu (2. Februar 2010)

jeder hat einen anderen geschmack ...zum glück
ich finde es echt gut so^^
ich mag standarts nicht!


----------



## dschugaschwili (2. Februar 2010)

Flouu schrieb:


> juuhu  es ist da....mein neues Bike
> weiße pedalen fehlen mir jedoch noch...^^



brrrh! was ist mir gruselig.


----------



## Toolpusher69 (2. Februar 2010)

Flouu schrieb:


> ist doch alles nen witz hier...wird zum drecks- thread hier



@ Flouu

Glückwunsch zum Bike  . Laß dich nicht von denen ärgern, ist nur der Neid der Besitzlosen  . Gruß, Toolpusher69


----------



## stevenscrosser (2. Februar 2010)

Kann man das Niveau jetzt wieder auf eine annehmbare Höhe zurückhieven und vllt. auf diverse Schimpfwörter und Gespamme verzichten? Danke.

@ Flouu: Also ich finds geil  Lass dir die Freude über dein neues Bike doch nicht so vermiesen! Manche mögens, manche nicht. Hauptsache dir gefällts! Punkt.


----------



## Flouu (2. Februar 2010)

danke euch....ich weiß das der kontrast vllt nen bisschen stark ist...und gold schwarz weiss ist halt nicht jedermanns sache...aber wie schon gesagt...mir gefällts 

und ja ich lass mir jetzt auch nciht meine gute laune hier verderben... schließlich ist mein bike heute gekommen!!


----------



## nachtradler (2. Februar 2010)

Flouu schrieb:


> nein...das wollte ich so


Und dann ist gut so. Müsige Diskussion, ist wie mit Mode und Musik. Geschmäcker sind verschieden. Hauptsache, ein Ziel: Spass beim Biken. Und der hat nix mit Farbe zu tun, sondern mit Funktion. Und die hat wieder nix mit der Farbe zu tun. Ausserdem, wenns schlammig wird, sehen irgendwann alle Räder farblich gleich aus.
Viel Spass mit dem neuen Bike.


----------



## stevenscrosser (2. Februar 2010)

So ist richtig  Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass du das Schwarz-Weiß Thema noch mit weißen Griffen, weißen Pedalen und evtl. nem. weißen Sattel untermalen könntest. Müsste man sich aber erst angucken. Viele Freude mit dem Rad  

Achja:  ROSE Bike Treffen im Juli in Willingen einplanen, gelle!


----------



## Nachor (2. Februar 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Neid der geistig Armen triffts eher...



OH man , 

Dies krankhaft kindische hin und her gefrotzle geht mit in diesem Thread langsam auf den Geist.

Ein zweimal ein ironisch/komischer Kommentar geht ja, aber jetzt muss auch mal Schluss sein, das gilt auch für die Kommentatoren aus dem "anderen" Thread die sich hier anscheinend angesprochen fühlten..

Zurück zum TOPIC des Thread..


----------



## stevenscrosser (2. Februar 2010)

> OH man ,
> 
> Dies krankhaft kindische hin und her gefrotzle geht mit in diesem Thread langsam auf den Geist.
> 
> ...



Dito!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ka1saa (2. Februar 2010)

erstmal glückwünsch zum rad flouu!

hab heute auch mein päckchen aus england bekommen und den längeren vorbau montiert, sieht irgendwie komisch aus xD...aber die sitzposition ist jetzt top, mal schaun, wie sich das bergab verhält, ich berichte .
ach ja, die fifeten-schuhe haben ja mal nen genialen grip auf den flatpedals !


----------



## stiffee25 (2. Februar 2010)

also ich finde mit der weißen gabel hat was
                     eyecatcher


----------



## -MIK- (3. Februar 2010)

Die weißen Gabeln find ich alle sammt klasse. Hab am DHler auch ne weiße 40 dran.... bööööh....


----------



## Deleted138492 (3. Februar 2010)

Jaaa, aber ein ganz schwarzes Rad mit weisser Gabel sieht halt seltsam aus. Egal, hauptsache dem Besitzer gefällts .


----------



## -MIK- (3. Februar 2010)

Ne, das sieht nicht so nach OEM aus wie ich finde..


----------



## seven-secrets (3. Februar 2010)

Sogar am RR hat der MIK ein wenig Weiß an der Gabel. So ist immer klar geregelt, wo Vorne ist.


----------



## -MIK- (3. Februar 2010)

Jouh, das waren Zeiten wo die Gabel noch grau oder schwarz war.. poch...


----------



## KarlMai (3. Februar 2010)

ich denke, den Meisten muss doch aufgefallen sein, dass es ganz viele Bikes gibt, die schon vom Hersteller so zusammengebaut werden dass die Gabel eine andere Farbe als der Rahmen hat.
Und das sieht meiner Meinung auch ganz gut aus. 
Zusätzlich noch ein-zwei Parts in der Gabelfarbe verstärkt den Effekt noch etwas.


----------



## stevenscrosser (3. Februar 2010)

So in der Art:

Weiße Akzente?

Weiße Akzente 2?

Weiße Akzente 3?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (3. Februar 2010)

Hey, das Votec mit dieser Farbkombi ist geil . Wenn die nicht so ewig lange Wartezeiten gehabt hätten, wärs ein V.SX geworden anstatt dem Onkel .


----------



## funbiker9 (3. Februar 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Hey, das Votec mit dieser Farbkombi ist geil . Wenn die nicht so ewig lange Wartezeiten gehabt hätten, wärs ein V.SX geworden anstatt dem Onkel .



Jetzt muß du dich halt mit uns Rosianern rumschlagen...


----------



## Deleted138492 (3. Februar 2010)

Ach, hätte ich doch bloß ein Votec genommen  .


----------



## funbiker9 (3. Februar 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Ach, hätte ich doch bloß ein Votec genommen  .


----------



## stevenscrosser (3. Februar 2010)

Ich bin damals auch von Votec auf ROSE abgesprungen und bin im Nachhinein sehr sehr froh darüber - siehe deren Thread


----------



## Deleted138492 (3. Februar 2010)

Darf man fragen warum?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stevenscrosser (3. Februar 2010)

Öhm naja - hast du mal deren Thread ein bisschen mitverfolgt, was da Teilweise für Sachen gelaufen sind? Außerdem gabs da nicht so ne tolle SSV Aktion - Danke ROSE


----------



## -MIK- (3. Februar 2010)

stevenscrosser schrieb:


> So in der Art:
> 
> Weiße Akzente?
> 
> ...



Hätte da noch EINS  Hängt derzeit bei mir im Keller, hat aber ne weiße The One und sieht möööööörder heiß aus.


----------



## tvaellen (3. Februar 2010)

Es geht nicht um schwarz und weiß gemischt, sondern um schwarz-*gold* und weiß-*silber*. Fragt doch einfach mal eure Freundin, falls ihr so was schon habt, was sie davon hält, gleichzeitig Gold- und Silberschmuck zu tragen. 
Vermutlich wird die Antwort sein :  
denn abgesehen vom Ehering ist das ein Stil-fauxpas.


----------



## ka1saa (3. Februar 2010)

tvaellen schrieb:


> denn abgesehen vom Ehering ist das ein Stil-fauxpas.


wenn ich (meiner subjektiven meinung nach) nen stil-fauxpas-overflow erleben will, muss ich nur mal durch die fußgängerzone gehen und mir die leute anschaun  ... wenns ihm gefällt, passts, wenn nicht, selber schuld, andere müssen ja nicht mit leben . und ansonsten muss das rad fahren, gut is ...


----------



## [email protected] (3. Februar 2010)

tvaellen schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um schwarz und weiß gemischt, sondern um schwarz-*gold* und weiß-*silber*. Fragt doch einfach mal eure Freundin, falls ihr so was schon habt, was sie davon hält, gleichzeitig Gold- und Silberschmuck zu tragen.
> Vermutlich wird die Antwort sein :
> denn abgesehen vom Ehering ist das ein Stil-fauxpas.



Ist dir schon aufgefallen das das keinen interessiert? 

Wenn du unbedingt jemand seine Freude madig machen willst, geh doch bitte auch zu deiner Freundin...

Gib doch bitte endlich Ruhe...


----------



## funbiker9 (4. Februar 2010)

Nice, wieder einer für die Ignorierliste 

Manche müssen ihren Senf einfach über alles und jeden ablassen :kotz:

PS.: Jetzt ist der auch noch ein Mod und man kann ihn einfach nicht auf die Liste setzen. Na wenn es hier schon solche Mod's gibt, wundert mich eigentlich nichts mehr


----------



## herkulars (4. Februar 2010)

Och Leute, nun bleibt doch mal locker! Wenn ich mich über jeden Beitrag aufregen würde, der mir nicht passt, wäre ich wohl schon geplatzt.
Life is short, go biking!


----------



## funbiker9 (4. Februar 2010)

herkulars schrieb:


> Och Leute, nun bleibt doch mal locker! Wenn ich mich über jeden Beitrag aufregen würde, der mir nicht passt, wäre ich wohl schon geplatzt.
> Life is short, go biking!



Ich rege mich nicht auf. Das ist nur meine Meinung. Alles ganz locker 
Ich finde nur, daß sich hier manche unnötig aufspielen...mehr nicht.


----------



## KarlMai (4. Februar 2010)

stevenscrosser schrieb:


> So in der Art:
> 
> Weiße Akzente?
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted138492 (4. Februar 2010)

Hoi .

Ich habe grade den Umwerferzug samt -hÃ¼lle getauscht. Es geht genau so wie ich es mir gedacht hatte. Da es mein erster Schaltzug/-hÃ¼llenwechsel war, hatte ich ein wenig Bammel dass mir der Shifter entgegenspringt oder ich die HÃ¼lle trotz FÃ¼hrung nicht durchgepfriemelt kriege, doch wars ziemlich einfach. Im Eifer des Gefechts habe ich auch den Zug des Schaltwerks rausgezogen, jedoch ganz vergessen, dass die zweite Sendung ja noch gar nicht angekommen ist ã_ã. Naja, morgen mÃ¼sste die eintrudeln und denne gehts weiter .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stevenscrosser (4. Februar 2010)




----------



## Deleted138492 (4. Februar 2010)

Rüschtüsch .

Bemerkung am Rande: Damit man die Hülle anständig durchschieben kann, muss man die Gabel ausbauen und mit einem Schraubenzieher den Zug im Steuerrohr hin- und herbewegen, damit die Hülle durch das Loch kommt. Ansonsten ists sehr einfach .


----------



## Trekki (4. Februar 2010)

Trekki schrieb:


> Übrigens: in 2 Wochen bin ich aus Rose'aner. Samstag habe ich einen Jabba Wood bestellt.
> -trekki



Die 2 Wochen sind um




Noch sauber und ungefahren.

-trekki


----------



## Deleted138492 (4. Februar 2010)

Schick .


----------



## stevenscrosser (4. Februar 2010)

Ouh Man - da kribbelts schon wieder 
Starke Maschine - Glückwunsch


----------



## [email protected] (4. Februar 2010)

@ Trekki

Das ist mal geschätz doppelt so groß wie das meiner Freundin 

Ist das L?


----------



## Trekki (4. Februar 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> @ Trekki
> 
> Das ist mal geschätz doppelt so groß wie das meiner Freundin
> 
> Ist das L?



Nein XL

Ich bin im Laden L und XL zur Probe gefahren. Beim L ist mir der Lenker gegen die Knie gestossen, XL passte prima. Rose hat mich mit 189,5cm Körpergröße / 91,6cm Beinlänge vermessen.

-trekki


----------



## -MIK- (4. Februar 2010)

Trekki schrieb:


> Nein XL
> 
> Ich bin im Laden L und XL zur Probe gefahren. Beim L ist mir der Lenker gegen die Knie gestossen, XL passte prima. Rose hat mich mit 189,5cm Körpergröße / 91,6cm Beinlänge vermessen.
> 
> -trekki



Wouhw, das ja mal ne Ansage... Viel Spass mit dem Bock.


----------



## tgindia (5. Februar 2010)

Uuuuaaah, feines Teil auf zwei Rädern - und noch so sauber  Da bekomm ich schon wieder Lust mich rauszuhauen...

Leider ist meine Vorderbremse noch immer bei Formular verschollen. Rose hat mir jetzt das 2010 Model zugeschickt. Aber erstens hab ich kein Bock selber zu entlüften und an der Leitung rum zu schneiden und zweitens fehlt dem neuen Model ja die Einstellmöglichkeiten und die Optik ist ja auch ne andere. 

Och Menno, ich will doch nur meine alte frisch abgedichtet - das kann doch nicht soooo schwer sein!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (5. Februar 2010)

tgindia schrieb:


> Uuuuaaah, feines Teil auf zwei Rädern - und noch so sauber  Da bekomm ich schon wieder Lust mich rauszuhauen...
> 
> Leider ist meine Vorderbremse noch immer bei Formular verschollen. Rose hat mir jetzt das 2010 Model zugeschickt. Aber erstens hab ich kein Bock selber zu entlüften und an der Leitung rum zu schneiden und zweitens fehlt dem neuen Model ja die Einstellmöglichkeiten und die Optik ist ja auch ne andere.
> 
> Och Menno, ich will doch nur meine alte frisch abgedichtet - das kann doch nicht soooo schwer sein!!!!



Ja das kann durch aus nervig sein, solange auf ein Teil warten zu müssen.


----------



## -MIK- (5. Februar 2010)

tgindia schrieb:


> Och Menno, ich will doch nur meine alte frisch abgedichtet - das kann doch nicht soooo schwer sein!!!!



Da würde ich auch drauf bestehen, hab die 2010er am DH Bike kleben, ist kein Vergleich zur 09er.


----------



## Deleted138492 (5. Februar 2010)

Inwiefern?


----------



## ka1saa (5. Februar 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Inwiefern?


*lol* genau das wollt ich auch grad fragen xD... schick ist die 2010er ja, die einstellmöglichkeiten von der 2009er sind meines erachtens nach nicht unbedingt nötig (wer verstellt schon den druckpunkt in die schlechtere richtung? die komfortable griffweiteneinstellung ist natürlich toll, aber das stellt man ja auch nur 1x ein) und dazu soll die 2010er ja scheinbar leichter und stärker sein... davon abgesehn, dass mir die 2009er vollkommen reicht ^^, aber weniger sollts auch nicht sein...


----------



## -MIK- (5. Februar 2010)

Also, rein von der Optik finde ich die 09er viel schöner. Den Druckpunkt habe ich bei neuen Belägen und frisch entlüftet nicht voll drin, habe daher noch Verstellmöglichkeit. Was die Griffweitenverstrellung betrifft bin ich ja bei Euch, einmal eingestellt, nie wieder drüber nachgedacht. Was aber auch ein großer Grund ist, bei der 2010er fehlt die Kerbe für die Sollbruchstelle im Bremshebel. Die hat mir schon einmal den kompletten Bremshebelkörper gerettet...


----------



## ka1saa (5. Februar 2010)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Also, rein von der Optik finde ich die 09er viel schöner. Den Druckpunkt habe ich bei neuen Belägen und frisch entlüftet nicht voll drin, habe daher noch Verstellmöglichkeit. Was die Griffweitenverstrellung betrifft bin ich ja bei Euch, einmal eingestellt, nie wieder drüber nachgedacht. Was aber auch ein großer Grund ist, bei der 2010er fehlt die Kerbe für die Sollbruchstelle im Bremshebel. Die hat mir schon einmal den kompletten Bremshebelkörper gerettet...


ah okay. wie siehts mit der leistung aus, ist ein unterschied bemerkbar oder ist das jacke wie hose...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tgindia (5. Februar 2010)

Freudige Entwarnung, hab zwar heut die 2010 Ersatzbremse erhalten aber am kommenden Mittwoch geht meine alte repariert an mich zurück! 

Schon allein optisch ist der Unterschied zu groß und komisch um das ich mir die verschiedenen Hebel hinmachen würde!

Laut dem aktuellen Bike-Bremsentest ist das neue Modell gering schwächer was die Bremspower angeht - aber noch immer das Maß der Dinge.
Mir wiederum sind die paar Gramm Gewichtsersparniss wurscht und die PAD-Belagseinstellung wichtiger. Stell den Abstand zwischen hinten und vorne gern unterschiedlich ein. Und wenn die Scheibe mal zu arg quietscht kann ich sie so schnell "entschärfen" bis ich sie wieder vernünftig eingestellt habe


----------



## tvaellen (5. Februar 2010)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Nice, wieder einer für die Ignorierliste
> 
> Manche müssen ihren Senf einfach über alles und jeden ablassen :kotz:
> 
> PS.: Jetzt ist der auch noch ein Mod und man kann ihn einfach nicht auf die Liste setzen. Na wenn es hier schon solche Mod's gibt, wundert mich eigentlich nichts mehr



Bei sachlicher Kritik an der Optik kommt man bei Rose/Red Bull Fahrern direkt auf die Ignoreliste? Na, das nenne ich doch mal echte Toleranz


----------



## stevenscrosser (5. Februar 2010)

Zitate von tvaellen: 



> *Gibt es das Bike eigentlich auch in schön?*
> Schwarz-goldener Rahmen, auch die Accessoires in schwarz-gold und dann eine weiß-silberne Gabel? Bei einem alte-Teile-wiederverwendungs-Bike o.k. geschenkt, aber bei einem neuen Bike sollte man eigentlich etwas mehr auf die Farbwahl achten.
> Btw.: weiße Pedale passen da gar nicht.





> Es geht nicht um schwarz und weiß gemischt, sondern um schwarz-gold und weiß-silber. *Fragt doch einfach mal eure Freundin, falls ihr so was schon habt, was sie davon hält, gleichzeitig Gold- und Silberschmuck zu tragen.
> Vermutlich wird die Antwort sein  *





> Bei sachlicher Kritik an der Optik kommt man bei Rose/Red Bull Fahrern direkt auf die Ignoreliste? Na, das nenne ich doch mal echte Toleranz




Was du in "sachliche" Kritik hinein interpretieren kannst ist ja höchst interessant...

Achja - Danke übrigens für das Quäntchen Zynismus: 



> Bei sachlicher Kritik an der Optik kommt man bei Rose/Red Bull Fahrern direkt auf die Ignoreliste? Na, das nenne ich doch mal echte Toleranz



Hättest du dir aber ebenfalls sparen können...


----------



## ka1saa (5. Februar 2010)

oh leute, back2topic, wen juckts... macht doch nicht immer weiter ! jedem, wies ihm gefällt, gut is.

morgen nach ner arbeitsamen woche endlich wieder biken, ich hoff mal, der himmel lässt seine schleusen zu , naja ansonsten gibts wieder ne großputzaktion . mal schaun, wie sich der vorbau macht.


----------



## funbiker9 (5. Februar 2010)

@tvaellen

stevencrosser hat das sehr gut auf den Punkt gebracht. Da habe ich nichts mehr hinzuzufügen.

@ka1saa

Ich habe morgen früh noch einen Termin und dann hoffe ich, daß wir auch aufs Bike kommen. Wir sind schon bald 11/2 Wochen nicht mehr gefahren .
Das arme Jimbo fühlt sich schon vernachlässigt


----------



## tgindia (5. Februar 2010)

Genau, immer schön "On Topic" bleiben! 

Und sobald meine (hoffentlich wieder kraftvolle) Vorderradbremse wieder am Start ist geht's ab auf den Trail.

Mein Jimbo quengelt auch schon im Keller rum (und ohne Bremse fühlt sich's ja sooooo zahnlos )


----------



## Astroluca (6. Februar 2010)

My Rose Uncle Jimbo 1 2010


----------



## Flouu (6. Februar 2010)

cool cool...mit weissen pedalen...brauch ich auch noch=D
auch wenn hier einer meinte das das ja ein 'no-go' wäre....also in meinem falle...mir egal was er meint 

sieht so aus als hätteste die verpackung vom bike zerlegt^^
hab ich leider auch....weil i den karton mit der 'wichtigen information' leider erst zum schluss rausgeholt habe ...naja...


----------



## trigger666 (6. Februar 2010)

Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike astroluca.

@alle
Wie genau geht es wegen dem Treffen weiter?


----------



## Deleted138492 (6. Februar 2010)

Willingen steht ja fest, fehlt nur noch das Datum. Das Wochenende vom 17./18. Juli wurde ziemlich positiv aufgenommen. Hat jemand einen anderen Vorschlag oder passt das so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flouu (6. Februar 2010)

das datum wäre aufjeden fall super...nur früher wäre doof^^


----------



## Deleted138492 (6. Februar 2010)

Jau, früher würde mir auch nicht passen.


----------



## -MIK- (6. Februar 2010)

Joah, dann machen wir das doch mal fest: *17. - 18. Juli 2010 - Rose Bikertreff in Willingen*.


----------



## Deleted138492 (6. Februar 2010)

Moment, es sind ja erst 3 Leute, denen das Datum passen würde . Warten wir erst mal ab, was der Rest dazu zu sagen hat.


----------



## -MIK- (6. Februar 2010)

Hau, ich habe gesprochen....  Wie wäre es, wenn wir wieder eine Tabelle anfertigen?


----------



## Deleted138492 (6. Februar 2010)

Du meinst eine Umfrage?


----------



## -MIK- (6. Februar 2010)

Kla, hat ja beim letzten mal schon so gut geklappt...


----------



## Deleted138492 (6. Februar 2010)

Jaaaaa .

Also gut:

17./18. Juli: |||

Weitere Vorschläge?

btw: Weiss einer, wie ich dieses blöde Logo von der Eastonsattelstütze abbekomme? Dieses Gelb stört mich gewaltig...


----------



## -MIK- (6. Februar 2010)

LOL, Du hast Ideen. Versuchs mit Verdünnung, Bremsenreiniger, Radiergummi und wenn alles nix hilft: 2000er Schleifpapier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tgindia (6. Februar 2010)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Joah, dann machen wir das doch mal fest: *17. - 18. Juli 2010 - Rose Bikertreff in Willingen*.



Ist zwar noch ne Weile hin aber im Grunde für mich in Ordnung. Außerdem wenn keiner ne Ansage macht passiert ja doch wieder nix 

von daher - passt 

wenn genügend dabei, sind kann ja müs-lee vielleicht nochmal wegen dem sponsering nachhaken. grillen wär klasse und gegen ein stylishes radtrikot hat sicher auch niemand was (z.B. mit kostenbeteiligung).


----------



## Deleted138492 (6. Februar 2010)

Ich werde Rose diesbezüglich noch anschreiben. Wie ist das überhaupt mit der Übernachtung? Zelt, Wald, Brücke, Hotel? Alle zusammen oder jeder wie er mag?


----------



## -MIK- (6. Februar 2010)

Also ich würde eher auf ein Bike-Trikot verzichten, dafür aber so eine Art kleiner Messestand fänd ich klasse. Hatte ja schon mal angedeutet, dass ich es super interessant fände, wenn Rose mit ein paar Beef Cakes zum Probereiten aufschlagen würde. 

Übernachtung jeder für sich, ich für meinen Teil weiß noch nicht ob und wie überhaupt. 

BTW.: Wenn ein Datum feststeht, würde ich vorschlagen, posten wir das Ganze (nach Rücksprache mit Rose wegen der Größenordnung) noch im Biketreff Forum. Vielleicht kann das IBC Team noch einen News-Eintrag setzen.


----------



## trigger666 (6. Februar 2010)

Datum 17./18.07. passt bei mir ebenfalls.

Die Übernachtung sollte jeder für sich finden. Evtl. sind Fahrgemeinschaften ne gute Sache. Wobei das eh erst kurzfristig geklärt werden kann.

Wenn Rose mit ins Boot kommt, muss das Treffen bei jedem Wetter stattfinden. Ich glaube nicht, das Rose Verständnis hat, wenn im Dauerregen keiner auftaucht.


----------



## tom-tom86 (6. Februar 2010)

Hi ihr Rose-aner.

Ich habe die letzten Woche aufmerksam eure Gespräche verfolgt.Gestern konnte ich nun endlich mein neues Uncle Jimbo entgegen nehmen und möchte mich endlich unter euch mischen.

Nachdem jemand der Meinung war, ihm würde mein Ghost ERT besser stehen (Diebe sollte man übergießen und anzünden), habe ich mich für ein Uncle Jimbo 2 (2009) entschieden, da mein Studentenbudget nicht sehr viel zulässt.Ich bin aber total begeistert und irgendwie ein wenig froh, dass das Ghost abhanden gekommen ist.

Leider muss es noch eine Nacht im Keller verbringen, aber ab morgen wird geroggt.Verliebt habe ich mich jetzt schon.

Euer Treffen interessiert mich voll. Ich komme zwar aus Thüringen, aber wenn es passt im Juli /Juni.....

Ich wünsche euch allen nen schönes We und viel Spaß mit euren Rädern.


P.S: Beim einfedern schlägt auch bei mir auch der Schaltzug innen gegen das Rohr. Gibt es da ne Lösung?


----------



## burn23 (6. Februar 2010)

Hallo Rosianer!

Will auch mal meinen Onkel vorstellen:






Ausstattung:

Dämpfer:Fox RP23 (Uncle Jimbo Setup)

GabelRock Shox Lyrik U-Turn 100-160 mm, 20 mm Steckachse, konisch

Nabensatz: Shimano Saint, Steckachse 20 mm vorne und SRAM Rear Maxle 12x135 hinten

Felgen: Sunringlé Drift 2.0 

ReifenSchwalbe Fat Albert Performance 2.4

Zahnkranz: Shimano Deore

TretlagerShimano Saint

Umwerfer:Shimano SLX

Schaltwerk: Shimano Saint

Schalthebel: Shimano Saint

Bremsen:Avid Elixir R 203/185

Muss sagen das der Onkel sich allererste Sahne fahren lässt. Bin froh ihn mir gekauft zu haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (6. Februar 2010)

Glückwunsch an euch zwei, willkommen in der Runde. 



tom-tom86 schrieb:


> P.S: Beim einfedern schlägt auch bei mir auch der Schaltzug innen gegen das Rohr. Gibt es da ne Lösung?



Ich habs wie beschrieben mit nem kleinen Kabelbinder oben und nem kleinen Kabelbinder unten gelöst. Unten ne schöne kleine Schlaufe vom Zug legen, so dass er nicht reißen kann und dann mit den Kabelbindern unten und oben um den Zug diesen einfach blockieren.

Mehr geht net.


----------



## funbiker9 (6. Februar 2010)

Glückwunsch an die Rose Neubikebesitzer .
Viel Spaß mit den Teilen.

Zum Rosebiketreffen 2010. Also für uns würde der 17-18 Juli auch passen...und schlechtes Wetter gibt es da nicht. Ist an den Tagen definitiv verboten . Keine Diskussion darüber .

PS.: Ich habe mein Jimbo gerade schmutzig gemacht...


----------



## Deleted138492 (6. Februar 2010)

Es gibt Neuigkeiten:

Es ist ein Stück _*Schaumstoff*_ (!!!!!!!!!) im Oberrohr, das verhindert dass die Zughülle lockerleicht durchgeschoben werden kann. Ich habe keine Ahnung, was das Scheissteil da zu suchen hat, jedenfalls habe ich mir den Schaltzug deswegen arg verbogen und ist nun mehrfach geknickt. Ich glaube, ich muss das Rad mal wieder Rose zukommen lassen...


----------



## ka1saa (6. Februar 2010)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> PS.: Ich habe mein Jimbo gerade schmutzig gemacht...


bah, ich auch, muss jetzt mal putzen... sehr verwirrend, was es plötzlich bei waldarbeiten für wege gibt... oder einfach nicht mehr gibt , danke fürs verstecken unter riesigen bergen ästen und stämmen, ich habs trotzdem nach wenigem hin und her gefunden ! dafür bin ich mit meinen fat alberts schon auf der geraden im waldmaschinenmatsch durchgedreht *lol* war alles etwas frustrierend heute... naja, kommt auch wieder weniger matschiges wetter ^^.

ach ja, mit dem längeren vorbau fährts sich prima von a nach b, zu nem richtigen bergab-test ists nicht mehr gekommen heute, war zu genervt bis ich mal oben war ^^.


----------



## ka1saa (6. Februar 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Es gibt Neuigkeiten:
> 
> Es ist ein Stück _*Schaumstoff*_ (!!!!!!!!!) im Oberrohr, das verhindert dass die Zughülle lockerleicht durchgeschoben werden kann. Ich habe keine Ahnung, was das Scheissteil da zu suchen hat


vllt wegen dem mehrfach beschriebenen klappern?


----------



## Deleted138492 (6. Februar 2010)

Was mir aber egal wäre. Hauptsache, ich kann die Züge und Leitungen durchschieben .


----------



## funbiker9 (6. Februar 2010)

Ach Müs Lee, jetzt schick das Ding noch mal ein. Laß alles richten und dann laß die Finger vom Rad ( Schraubertechnisch ) .
Hoffentlich ist es zum ROSEBIKETREFFEN fertig . 
Nicht übel nehmen..ist nicht bös gemeint.

Griffe und Pedale für's beef cake sind schon eingetroffen. Jetzt fehlt nur noch das Rad.


----------



## Deleted138492 (6. Februar 2010)

Ja, und wenns so läuft wie letztes Mal dauerts wieder einen Monat wegen so einer Lappalie .


----------



## funbiker9 (6. Februar 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Ja, und wenns so läuft wie letztes Mal dauerts wieder einen Monat wegen so einer Lappalie .



Ein Monat ohne Rad ist natürlich bitter. Damit hätte ich auch Probleme...nein ich würde sogar wahnsinnig werden


----------



## Deleted138492 (6. Februar 2010)

Höhö, ich habs . Wegen diesem blöden Stück Schaumstoff hatte ich damals wohl auch solche Schwierigkeiten, die Bremsleitung durchzuschieben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## underdog (6. Februar 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Willingen steht ja fest, fehlt nur noch das Datum. Das Wochenende vom 17./18. Juli wurde ziemlich positiv aufgenommen. Hat jemand einen anderen Vorschlag oder passt das so?



17-18 juli ist nen top termin


----------



## nachtradler (6. Februar 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Es gibt Neuigkeiten:
> 
> Es ist ein Stück _*Schaumstoff*_ (!!!!!!!!!) im Oberrohr, das verhindert dass die Zughülle lockerleicht durchgeschoben werden kann. Ich habe keine Ahnung, was das Scheissteil da zu suchen hat, jedenfalls habe ich mir den Schaltzug deswegen arg verbogen und ist nun mehrfach geknickt. Ich glaube, ich muss das Rad mal wieder Rose zukommen lassen...



Ich glaube, sowas habe ich schon viele Posts vorher erwähnt. Hat den Tausch der zughülle etwas kompliziert. Ging aber. Und der Schaumstoff soll wohl das Klappern der Hüllen im Rohr verhindern. Macht ja auch Sinn.
@ Müs Lee: Dich muss ich unbedingt kennen lernen. Wie jemand mit dem Rad so viel schrauben kann. Wann fährst Du? Nix für ungut, ist nicht bös gemeint. Meine einzige Schraubarbeit war das Zugwechseln und ansonsten ein Reifenwechsel nach dem anderen (Matsch, Schnee, Eis, Trocken).

Treffen 17./18.07 sieht bei mir auch recht gut aus.

Und viel Spass für alle neuen Roseradler.


----------



## Deleted138492 (6. Februar 2010)

Ok, dann hätten wir schon mal 7 Stimmen, mich und den Cubeler mit eingeschlossen. Scheint wohl auf dieses Wochenende hinauszulaufen.


----------



## eminem7905 (6. Februar 2010)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Joah, dann machen wir das doch mal fest: *17. - 18. Juli 2010 - Rose Bikertreff in Willingen*.



notiert 
bin da mit dem chief!!


----------



## funbiker9 (6. Februar 2010)

Auf das Treffen bin ich auch mal gespannt...vor allem auf die Leute. Werd gleich für den Montag danach Urlaub einreichen.

*Freude*Freude*


----------



## Nachor (6. Februar 2010)

ich reserviere mal,,, WER bringt den Termin ROSE bei ??


----------



## Deleted138492 (6. Februar 2010)

Der Organisator: Ich .


btw: Danke -MIK-, der Tip mit dem Radiergummi hat super funktioniert . Sieht ohne das Gelb viel besser aus. Den Schriftzug habe ich drangelassen, sonst ist die Stütze doch ein wenig fad .


----------



## stevenscrosser (6. Februar 2010)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an Astroluca, tom-tom86 und burn23 zu den Jimbos  

Das Wochenende 17/18 Juli müsste bei mir hoffentlich auch klar gehen 

An alle Nachzügler: Tragt euch doch noch der Vollständigkeit halber auf unserer Karte ein:

ROSE Biker

Danke @ Müs LEE, dass du dich drum kümmerst


----------



## tgindia (6. Februar 2010)

So Ihr Lieben,
hab mal soweit ich das überschauen konnte alle die den Termin (17.-18. Juli) für Willingen positiv fanden in der Bikekarte "grün" eingefärbt.

Deshalb wär es auch nicht schlecht wenn andere Interessierte noch Ihren Wohnort preisgeben z.B. Flouu usw. ...

http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=U...d=107396391521496533774.00047de88a070b34d06a4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flouu (6. Februar 2010)

schon getan


----------



## Toolpusher69 (7. Februar 2010)

Wochenende 17.-18.07.2010 ist im Terminplaner notiert . Gruß an alle Roseaner und schönes Wochenende, Toolpusher69.


----------



## -MIK- (7. Februar 2010)

Hab noch nem Freund bescheid gegeben, hoffe er kommt mit seinem Werks ES 700 auch vorbei...


----------



## funbiker9 (8. Februar 2010)

*Freude*Freude*

Rose hat heute mein zukünftiges Rädchen verschickt 
Hoffe nur, daß der DHL Mann erst morgen abend kommt. Sonst kann ich es frühestens Donnerstag abholen. Verdammte Ironie des Schicksal's...


----------



## -MIK- (8. Februar 2010)

Ja geilomat, ich bin auf Foootoooos gespannt....


----------



## Deleted138492 (8. Februar 2010)

Sau, du . Ich will auch eins...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (8. Februar 2010)

www.roseversand.de die verkaufen die da, ist bestimmt noch eins da....... Hihihihi *ggg*


----------



## stevenscrosser (8. Februar 2010)

Coole Sache @ Funbiker 

@ Müs : Rose schon geschrieben?


----------



## funbiker9 (8. Februar 2010)

Ich bin mal gespannt wie die Dinger dran passen....







[/URL][/IMG]

Schätze mal es sieht so Schei$$e aus, daß es mir schon wieder gefällt.


----------



## Deleted138492 (8. Februar 2010)

Mann,  organge/weiss/grün... Wenn das mal gutgeht .

@stevens: Nee, noch nicht. Mache ich grade .


----------



## stevenscrosser (8. Februar 2010)

Orange / Weiß und grüne Pedale / Griffe ? - Da bin ich aber gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen auf die Fotos. Wie bist du auf solch eine Farbkombi gekommen? Oder war das reine Willkür?

Danke nochmal @ Müs LEE


----------



## funbiker9 (8. Februar 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Mann,  organge/weiss/grün... Wenn das mal gutgeht .
> 
> @stevens: Nee, noch nicht. Mache ich grade .



Also mit Paint bearbeitet, hat es ganz lustig ausgesehen 

Bin mal gespannt was Rose zu dem Treffen meint...


----------



## Deleted138492 (8. Februar 2010)

Sollen wir Bobby Root auch einladen? Machen wir eine Grillorgie? Saufgelage? Swingerabend?

Ich meine, irgendwas müssen wir doch tun, um das Treffen würdig abzuschließen. Bringt jemand einen Grill mit oder die Freundin zur kollektiven Verfügung oder was?


----------



## funbiker9 (8. Februar 2010)

stevenscrosser schrieb:


> Orange / Weiß und grüne Pedale / Griffe ? - Da bin ich aber gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen auf die Fotos. Wie bist du auf solch eine Farbkombi gekommen? Oder war das reine Willkür?
> 
> Danke nochmal @ Müs LEE



Wie ich drauf gekommen bin, tja manchmal habe ich seltsame Eingebungen. Ich habe 4 Jahre im ehemaligen Kernforschungszentrum gearbeitet und bin im Jahre Tschernobyl geboren. Das könnte so einiges erklären...


----------



## Deleted138492 (8. Februar 2010)

Hulk? Bist dus?


----------



## stevenscrosser (8. Februar 2010)

Der passende Helm ist dann aber auch Pflicht:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (8. Februar 2010)

stevenscrosser schrieb:


> Der passende Helm ist dann aber auch Pflicht:



Geil, den hab ich schon überall gesucht


----------



## Deleted138492 (8. Februar 2010)

Also nochmal .



Müs Lee schrieb:


> Sollen wir Bobby Root auch einladen? Machen wir eine Grillorgie? Saufgelage? Swingerabend?
> 
> Ich meine, irgendwas müssen wir doch tun, um das Treffen würdig abzuschließen. Bringt jemand einen Grill mit oder die Freundin zur kollektiven Verfügung oder was?


----------



## tgindia (8. Februar 2010)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Ich habe 4 Jahre im ehemaligen Kernforschungszentrum gearbeitet und bin im Jahre Tschernobyl geboren. Das könnte so einiges erklären...



Dort hab ich auch mal gearbeitet. Mir scheint als ob sich die radioaktive Konzentration im Jimbo-Bikekauf niedergeschlagen hat


----------



## funbiker9 (8. Februar 2010)

Bobby Root: Willst du dich wirklich schlecht fühlen, wenn du siehst was der alles kann und wir alle nicht....

Grillorgie: da schließe ich mich der Mehrheit an, zumindest abends zusammen was essen & trinken könnte man gehen

Swingerabend: Vielleicht hilft dir das *zensiert* so!


@tginida

das könnte natürlich sein...


----------



## Deleted138492 (8. Februar 2010)

Ok, dann eben kein Bobby Root. Grillorgie wäre gut, Swingerabend nur mit annehmbarer Auswahl .

Wer schleppt den Grill an? Fleisch bringt jeder selbst mit/kaufts vor Ort!


----------



## stevenscrosser (8. Februar 2010)

Das mit Bobby kann wohl nur ROSE entscheiden - weiß nicht, ob der so spontan mal Zeit hat, aber ein Workshop oder sowas mit dem wäre wirklich ne tolle Sache. 

Saufgelage? Nein, aus dem Alter sind wir raus. 

Grillorgie - auf Jeden! 

Swingerabend? Swingmusik aus 20er/30er ja. - Aber ohne Erotik!

Würdig abschließen? Wie wärs mit nem' Gruppenfoto 

EDIT: erledigt


----------



## funbiker9 (8. Februar 2010)

stevenscrosser schrieb:


> Das mit Bobby kann wohl nur ROSE entscheiden - weiß nicht, ob der so spontan mal Zeit hat, aber ein Workshop oder sowas mit dem wäre wirklich ne tolle Sache.
> 
> Saufgelage? Nein, aus dem Alter sind wir raus.
> 
> ...



Gruppenfoto ist ein muß


----------



## Deleted138492 (8. Februar 2010)

Soll ich Rose denn fragen, ob sie ein paar Beef Cakes/Jimbos (gibts zu Genüge)/Granite Chiefs/... bereitstellen können?

Bleibt auch noch zu klären, ob nun 2 Tage Park oder auch einen Tag Tour?


----------



## stevenscrosser (8. Februar 2010)

Haben die das in Willingen nicht eh vor Ort?

Ob PArk oder Tour können wir uns dann ja immer noch vor Ort entscheiden. Es soll ja allem anschein nach alles ausgeschildert sein. Wer Tour fahren möchte kann das und wer im Park bleiben möchte darf ebenfalls. Nur dann abends oder Mittags zum Essen zusammen hocken wäre schon cool. Aber sonst sind wir ja nicht aneinander gekettet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flouu (8. Februar 2010)

also nur mal so am rande...darf i mal so hier rein fragen wie alt ihr alle so in etwa seit?=D
nur damit ich mich dann darauf so ein wenig einstellen kann...sollte i auch zum treffen kommen


----------



## funbiker9 (8. Februar 2010)

Ich würde einfach mal Rose mitteilen, wann und wo das ganze ist. Den Thread hier kennen die wahrscheinlich auch schon und lesen heimlich mit 

Dann werden Rose den Termin vielleicht auf ihrer Homepage veröffentlichen und je nach Intresse mehr oder weniger 'sponsern'.

*BIN 29 Jahre alt / jung*


----------



## Deleted138492 (8. Februar 2010)

17+ Cubeler 18, der Rest alles alte Knacker .

btw: Ich frag die mal, mit wievielen Leuten die antanzen, schliesslich reicht ein einziger Grill nicht für uns und schon gar nicht fürs Personal mit eingeschlossen.

Wie stehts überhaupt mit den Trikots?


----------



## stevenscrosser (8. Februar 2010)

Vielleicht so:



> Samstag den 17.07.10:
> 
> 11.30 Uhr -Treffpunkt bei ... (noch ausmachen)
> Anschließend gemeinsames Mittagessen/Kennenlernen
> ...



Problem an der ganzen Sache: "gemeinsam" impliziert automatisch, dass wir uns in der gleichen Herberge/Pension aufhalten müssten. K.A. ob das so möglich ist.


----------



## Deleted138492 (8. Februar 2010)

Vor allem: Wann ist Schluss? Da kommt doch einer von München, der hat eine ganze Weile zu fahren, bis der wieder zu Hause ist, andere sind nicht viel besser dran. Je nachdem sollten wir das Grillgelage Mittags veranstalten, damit jeder wieder rechtzeitig nach Hause kommt oder jeder fährt wann er Lust hat.

Hat keiner einen Beamer + Leinwand zu Hause? Einfach in den Wald stellen, an die Autobatterie anschliessen und los gehts .


----------



## stevenscrosser (8. Februar 2010)

Zum thema Trikot

Da wäre ich für etwas simples:

http://www.spreadshirt.de/t-shirt-selbst-gestalten-C59

Achja: 23


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (8. Februar 2010)

Ich denke, es wäre für den Anfang schon mal ne tolle Sache, wenn es klappen würde 20 Rosianer dort zu versammeln. Alles andere ergibt sich dann schon...


----------



## Deleted138492 (8. Februar 2010)

Hö, für ein Logo könnte ich mir was einfallen lassen . In den Ferien habe ich ein wenig Zeit, vielleicht überlege ich mir was Schönes.


----------



## Flouu (8. Februar 2010)

wie siehts denn mit zelten aus?
aber weiß nicht so genau ob es da..wie in winterberg...einen zeltplatz gibt....


----------



## Deleted138492 (8. Februar 2010)

Naja, ich will mein schönes Rad aber nicht mitten in der Wildnis unbeaufsichtigt stehen lassen. Dann lieber in den Hotelkeller damit.


----------



## Flouu (8. Februar 2010)

ins auto


----------



## stevenscrosser (8. Februar 2010)

Auf der Seite gibt's auch son' Hotel/Pension Searcher:

http://www.biken-willingen.de/gastgeber/hotels-pensionen-suchen.html

Da gibts welche ab 30â¬ / Nacht.


----------



## -MIK- (8. Februar 2010)

Also, bin 29, dann zum Treffen:

- Bobby Root und Workshop fänd ich richtig edel aber mal Hand aufs Herz, wegen uns paar Fans werden die Bobby Root bestimmt nicht herzaubern
- Grillen: Einer plant das, organisiert das und sammelt die Kohle ein. Wenn jeder sein eigenes Süppchen kocht, gibt das eh keinen
- Rose Bring In: Ich hatte mich ja schon mal dafür ausgesprochen, lieber verzichte ich auf ein gesponsortes Trikot, dafür rödel ich mal nen Beef Cake die DH Strecke runter. Ich fände es z.B. cool, wenn Rose eine Art kleine Messe / Expo herrichtet. Da hat Rose was von, wir können die Beefs mal testen und wenn Rose ganz cool drauf ist, organisieren die das Grillen und wir zahlen dafür ne kleine Pauschale

So würde ich es versuchen. Wenns wirklich Trikots geben soll, lasst uns das auf die Beine stellen aber nicht über Rose abwicklen.


----------



## Deleted138492 (8. Februar 2010)

Wie gesagt, Booby Root ist kein Muss.
Zum Grillen: Wer würde sich denn generell bereit erklären, einen Grill mitzunehmen? Wir bräuchten bestimmt mindestens 3 normale Grills, wenn wir insgesamt zu 30-40 Personen sind.
Trikot muss nicht sein, wäre ein nettes Gimmick.
Was soll Rose denn zeigen? Räder stellen sie ziemlich sicher zur Verfügung und Bocholt ist nicht weit weg, sodass wir auch dahin einen kleinen Ausflug unternehmen könnten.
Das mit der Grillpauschale wäre eine gute Idee. Schaun wer mal, denn sehn wer schon .


----------



## stevenscrosser (8. Februar 2010)

Hier der Link:

http://www.bikestation-willingen.de/angebote/touren-und-test-weekend-powered-by-rose

Und hier kann man die Bikes anscheinend auch leihen:

http://www.wandern-und-biken.de/


----------



## -MIK- (8. Februar 2010)

Wenns 30 - 40 Leute werden kannst das sowie so vergessen. Da lege ich meine Hoffnung mal auf Rose. Die haben, wenn sie sich wirklich einbringen wollen, die Logistik und auch Finanzkraft dahinter. 

Einen Ausflug nach Bocholt? Keule, das sind 200km+.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (8. Februar 2010)

Ach, ist doch weiter als ich dachte. Naja, dann halt nicht.


----------



## tgindia (8. Februar 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Ach, ist doch weiter als ich dachte. Naja, dann halt nicht.



So ist das mit dem Denken  Mit 17 hab ich vielleicht auch noch so gedacht aber mit 34 gehör ich hier schon zu den oldschool Typen 

Den vorgeschlagenen Ablauf fand ich bisher schon mal korrekt:

*************************************************
Samstag den 17.07.10:

11.30 Uhr -Treffpunkt bei ... (noch ausmachen)
Anschließend gemeinsames Mittagessen/Kennenlernen

13.00 Uhr - ab auf die Räder und Spaß haben. 

18.30 Uhr -  gemeinsames Grillen / Essen Trinken etc.

20.00 Uhr Vllt. nochmal ne Runde biken

22.00 Uhr Nightride YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES

00.00 Schlafenszeit/open end für die Jungen Wilden

Sonntag, den 18.07.10

08.00Uhr - Aufstehen und gemeinsames Frühstück anschließend vllt. ein Workshop. Falls es was gibt.

Dann Biken - gemeinsam Mittagessen nochmal vllt. und dann so gegen Abend nach Hause? Vorher natürlich noch Gruppenfoto und sowas. 
***************************************************

Generell würd ich bei Rose das mal so anklingen lassen ebenso wie die Themen Grillen, Trikots, Bikes usw. 
Die werden dann schon sagen was für Sie am ehesten geht und möglich wäre!!!
Bikes sind ja schon in Willingen stationiert, Grillen tun die nicht zum ersten mal (haben ja auch Openings und Workshops) und hat mal einer dran gedacht was ein Trikot im EK kostet??? Das sind doch für die Art von Werbung PEANUTS - also warum drauf verzichten???


----------



## Deleted138492 (8. Februar 2010)

Weil das immer mehr zur Werbeaktion verkommt . Ich wollte eher ein freundschaftliches Beisammensein haben, ohne übermäßige Werbung.


----------



## -MIK- (8. Februar 2010)

tgindia schrieb:


> Bikes sind ja schon in Willingen stationiert, Grillen tun die nicht zum ersten mal (haben ja auch Openings und Workshops) und hat mal einer dran gedacht was ein Trikot im EK kostet??? Das sind doch für die Art von Werbung PEANUTS - also warum drauf verzichten???



Hmmm, ob die Bikes da schon stehen weiß ich gar nicht. 

Hätte noch ne Änderungsidee:

*************************************************
Samstag den 17.07.10:
_
*11.30 Uhr -Treffpunkt bei ... (noch ausmachen)
Anschließend gemeinsames Mittagessen/Kennenlernen*_

09:00 Uhr - Treffpunkt bei ... (noch ausmachen)
Anschließend gemeinsames Frühstück/Kennenlernen (so hätten wir mehr vom Tag) 

11.00 Uhr - ab auf die Räder und Spaß haben. 

18.30 Uhr -  gemeinsames Grillen / Essen Trinken etc.

20.00 Uhr Vllt. nochmal ne Runde biken

22.00 Uhr Nightride YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES

00.00 Schlafenszeit/open end für die Jungen Wilden

Sonntag, den 18.07.10

08.00Uhr - Aufstehen und gemeinsames Frühstück anschließend vllt. ein Workshop. Falls es was gibt.

Dann Biken - gemeinsam Mittagessen nochmal vllt. und dann so gegen Abend nach Hause? Vorher natürlich noch Gruppenfoto und sowas. 
***************************************************


----------



## -MIK- (8. Februar 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Weil das immer mehr zur Werbeaktion verkommt . Ich wollte eher ein freundschaftliches Beisammensein haben, ohne übermäßige Werbung.



Okay, dann ganz einfach: 17 Juli, Treffen in Willingen an der Liftstation, Frühstücken und gucken was kommt. Jetzt ohne Jux, dann muss Rose ganz raus bleiben, die brauchen ja auch nen Mehrwert von der Aktion wenn die sich beteiligen.


----------



## stevenscrosser (8. Februar 2010)

Korrekt. Auerßdem wäre es schon lobenswert, wenn sie uns bei der Organisation vllt. etwas unter die Arme greifen. Das reicht ja eigentlich schon .


----------



## Trekki (8. Februar 2010)

Manchmal Denke ich hier sitzt niemand auf dem Rad sondern schreibt nur im Forum. Stimmt aber nicht: von gestern sind nur 2 Beiträge, von heute schon 2 Seiten.

Ich möchte ja nicht die Willigen-Treff-Vorbereitungs-Diskussion unterbrechen, aber zumindest einige Tips für Jabba Wood loswerden.

Gestern konnte ich meinen neuen Hobel zu ersten mal artgerecht ausfahren. Die Reifen (Conti MountainKing) scheinen für Match nicht sonderlich geeignet zu sein. Siehe hier:



Die Lauffläche ist komplett sauber weil die Stollen so gut wie nicht vorhanden sind.
Auch muss ich noch lernen mit dem Schaltwerk umzugehen. Ich fahre seit ca. 5 Jahren invers, dies ist aber nicht montierbar. Grund: das Schaltwerk würde gegen die Schwinge stoßen. Ich werde wohl auch als 46 Jähriger mich noch umstellen können.

Zurück zum Thema Treffen: ohne mich, bin im Urlaub. Beachtet, dass der 17.7 das erste Wochenende in den NRW-Schulferien ist. Hotels und so etwas könnten schnell ausgebucht sein.

-trekki


----------



## Deleted138492 (8. Februar 2010)

Warum sollte ich Montags abends um 21:20 auf dem Rad sitzen?

@ -MIK-: Anfangs hatte ich eher die Idee, einfach mal die Mitarbeiter (!!!), nicht den Konzern und damit die PR-Agentur vom Treffen zu informieren. Wenns nicht ohne Werbung geht, solls mir recht sein, dann ist es halt so.

9 Uhr Treffpunkt? Und der Münchener soll um 3 Uhr nachts deswegen aufstehen? Der ist doch kaputt ehe er überhaupt auf dem Rad saß. 11:30 passt eher.

@ über mir: Gut, dass du das sagst, dann sollten wir beizeiten die Zimmer reservieren.


----------



## trigger666 (8. Februar 2010)

@müs lee, frag doch mal bei rose nach, ob die das thema hier verfolgen.wir machen uns hier gedanken um ungelegte eier,was deren beteiligung betrifft.trikot hin oder her, ich finde es sollte um den spass dabei gehen.ich fahre lieber meinem onkel in willingen die berge runter,als mit einem bike, das ich danach nicht wieder fahre werde.sollte jemand nicht zum treffen kommen,weil kein trikot oder beef cake zum probefahren,hat nicht verstanden um was geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (8. Februar 2010)

Damit hast du vollkommen Recht.

Ich habe sie nun schon mehrfach auf den Thread aufmerksam gemacht und sie habem auch schon 2 mal reingeschrieben, ich kann mir schon denken dass sie den Thread ein wenig verfolgen.

Ob das Treffen nun mit oder ohne Rose stattfinden wird, ich bin dabei und wenns keine Beef Cakes zum Probieren gibt - was solls? Ich komme eh .


----------



## -MIK- (9. Februar 2010)

Trekki schrieb:


> Manchmal Denke ich hier sitzt niemand auf dem Rad sondern schreibt nur im Forum.



Argh, nicht nett Trekki, nicht nett auch noch Salz in die WUnde zu streuen... Liege erkältet im Bett (bzw. auf der Couche) und hier sind die Wälder immer noch vereist wegen dem drecks Schnee... 

Voll ätzend, hast den Keller voller geiler Bikes stehen und kannst keines benutzen.

Zum Treffen: Wie bereits gesagt, Treffen am 17.7. um xx Uhr in Willingen oder wo auch immer, fertig. Wir sind doch größtenteils alle alt genug, gehen wir halt Abends chic essen.


----------



## seven-secrets (9. Februar 2010)

-MIK- schrieb:


> ...und hier sind die Wälder immer noch vereist wegen dem drecks Schnee...



Hi MIK,

da kann ich Dich beruhigen, der Drecksschnee ist bald weg. Der liegt dann nähmlich unter Neuschnee und keiner sieht ihn mehr.


----------



## -MIK- (9. Februar 2010)

Grüß Dich alter Freund, wie schauts denn mit Dir aus, biste beim Treffen dabei? 

Ach ja und zum Thema Schnee....:


----------



## Trekki (9. Februar 2010)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Liege erkältet im Bett (bzw. auf der Couche) und hier sind die Wälder immer noch vereist wegen dem drecks Schnee...



Dann erhol Dich mal gut und lass die Jecken draussen feiern.
Heute mittag war ich eine runde im Wald. Es ist ja alles wieder gefroren, dort wo der Schnee schon weg war ist es toll. Alles andere sind Eisplatten. Du verpasst also nicht so viel auf dem Couche.

Heute ist mir der erste und hoffentlich letzte Montagefehler bei meinem neuen JW aufgefallen: der Reifen auf dem Hinterrad ist in der falschen Laufrichtung montiert. Villeicht hatte ich deswegen am Sonntag solche Probleme mit dem Grip

-trekki


----------



## funbiker9 (9. Februar 2010)

DHL WAR MIT EINEM PAKET VON ROSE DA...ich leider nicht 

Für das Treffen würde ich nach wie vor vorschlagen, nicht zuviel zu planen. Datum und Uhrzeit alles andere ergibt sich von selbst.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stevenscrosser (9. Februar 2010)

Na erstmal warten, was Rose zu Müs Lee's Anschreiben sagt 

@ Funbiker: Na bis morgen wirst du doch noch auf deinen Hulk Helm warten können *kicher*


----------



## JustFlying (9. Februar 2010)

Zum Treffen in Willingen werde ich auch kommen; schließlich hab ich Ferien


----------



## funbiker9 (9. Februar 2010)

stevenscrosser schrieb:


> Na erstmal warten, was Rose zu Müs Lee's Anschreiben sagt



Da bin ich auch mal gespannt. Wäre natürlich toll, wenn Rose da ein wenig mitmischen würde, aber wenn nicht ist mir das ehrlich gesagt auch schnuppe...

Mir persönlich gehts mehr darum, mit gleichgesinnten ein bisschen Spaß zu haben...

@stevencrosser

der Helm ist aber so schön... ich will ihn jetzt jetzt jetzt


----------



## ka1saa (9. Februar 2010)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> DHL WAR MIT EINEM PAKET VON ROSE DA...ich leider nicht


jep, die schicken das per express, das kommt immer schon recht früh morgens... hab meins grad an mir vorbei fahren sehn, als ich auf dem weg zur arbeit war ^^, aber war zum glück noch wer zu hause. dann mal erträgliche wartezeit!


----------



## Toolpusher69 (9. Februar 2010)

Tach mal wieder aus dem Norden der Republik,
da viele sehr weite Anfahrwege haben wäre mein Vorschlag, das Treffen um 13:00 Uhr beginnen zu lassen. Da das "Rose-Meeting 2010" eh im Sommer stattfindet sind die Tage ja nicht so kurz wie jetzt. 
Ach ja, ich gehöre zur Fraktion der Opa-Biker  mit 40 und kann natürlich den Jungspunten nicht das Wasser reichen, aber ein alkoholfreies Weizen  . Ich sehe jedoch die Rosedays nicht als Battle sondern als Kennenlern -Erfahrungsaustausch -Spasshaben -Biken  u.s.w. Wochenende .
Gruß an alle, Toolpusher69.


----------



## funbiker9 (9. Februar 2010)

ka1saa schrieb:


> jep, die schicken das per express, das kommt immer schon recht früh morgens... hab meins grad an mir vorbei fahren sehn, als ich auf dem weg zur arbeit war ^^, aber war zum glück noch wer zu hause. dann mal erträgliche wartezeit!



Na ja morgen soll es dann zwischen 17:00 & 22:00 Uhr kommen. Hoffentlich Träume ich heute Nacht nicht davon


----------



## funbiker9 (9. Februar 2010)

Toolpusher69 schrieb:


> Ich sehe jedoch die Rosedays nicht als Battle sondern als Kennenlern -Erfahrungsaustausch -Spasshaben -Biken  u.s.w. Wochenende .
> Gruß an alle, Toolpusher69.



Genau das...


----------



## stevenscrosser (9. Februar 2010)

Ich konnte mich vorgestern auch nicht mehr zusammenreißen. Jimbo runtergeschleppt, GoPro um gewickelt und losgefahren. Das, was ich im Wald vorfand war mehr als frustrierend. Der Schnee so hoch aber auch so feucht, das ich mir vorkam, als würde ich durch tiefsten Matsch fahren.
Es war anstrengend und hat keinen Spaß gemacht  Bitte Bitte lieber Frühling - gib mal ein bisschen Gas


----------



## Toolpusher69 (9. Februar 2010)

@ Funbiker
träum schön und fall heute Nacht nicht vom Rad, ach ne außem Bett .
Vorfreude ist doch die schönste Freude . Gruß Toolpusher69


----------



## stevenscrosser (9. Februar 2010)

Bist du mit deinem eigentlich nochmal rausgekommen @ Tool?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (9. Februar 2010)

@ funiker: Dann ruf DHL morgen in aller Frühe an und sag denen, wann sie bei dir anklopfen können und wann nicht .

@ Rosestatement: Es kam noch nix zurück. Vielleicht gibts morgen eine Antwort, vielleicht auch nicht .


----------



## -MIK- (9. Februar 2010)

Trekki schrieb:


> Dann erhol Dich mal gut und lass die Jecken draussen feiern.
> Heute mittag war ich eine runde im Wald. Es ist ja alles wieder gefroren, dort wo der Schnee schon weg war ist es toll. Alles andere sind Eisplatten. Du verpasst also nicht so viel auf dem Couche.



Jupp, is in Arbeit, heut schön brav nicht von der Couche bewegt. Hoffe mal, wenn ich wieder fit bin, dass der drecks schnee dann weg ist.....


----------



## nachtradler (10. Februar 2010)

Toolpusher69 schrieb:


> Tach mal wieder aus dem Norden der Republik,
> da viele sehr weite Anfahrwege haben wäre mein Vorschlag, das Treffen um 13:00 Uhr beginnen zu lassen. Da das "Rose-Meeting 2010" eh im Sommer stattfindet sind die Tage ja nicht so kurz wie jetzt.
> Ach ja, ich gehöre zur Fraktion der Opa-Biker  mit 40 und kann natürlich den Jungspunten nicht das Wasser reichen, aber ein alkoholfreies Weizen  . Ich sehe jedoch die Rosedays nicht als Battle sondern als Kennenlern -Erfahrungsaustausch -Spasshaben -Biken  u.s.w. Wochenende .
> Gruß an alle, Toolpusher69.


Na, da biste noch jung. Werde jetzt bald 51, somit wohl einer der älteren hier im Kreis. Und alk darf das Weizen zum Feierabend schon haben.


Ansonsten hast du aber vollkommen Recht.


----------



## stiffee25 (10. Februar 2010)

hy

ich werde auch auf jeden fall am 17.07 am start sein

und noch mal kurz zum beefcake..... wenn einer unbedingt es mal ausprobieren will und die in willingen keins da haben wovon ich aus gehhe bin ich ja auch noch da


----------



## Deleted138492 (10. Februar 2010)

Es gibt Neuigkeiten!



			
				Rose schrieb:
			
		

> Wir sind weiterhin für das Rose Treffen 2010 und würden uns gerne mit einbringen. Momentan wird noch fleißig organisiert, von daher kann ich noch nichts fest zusagen.
> Aber wenn alles klappt, würden wir eine Runde Grillfleisch spendieren, das ein oder andere neue Beef Cake 2010 mitbringen und diese von Bobby Root und Andi Heimerdinger (Ingenieur der Rose Bikes) präsentieren lassen.
> Insgesamt würden wir mit ca. 4-5 Leuten des Rose Teams dabei sein.
> 
> Sobald sich etwas Neues ergibt oder bestätigt, werde ich mich mit Ihnen in Verbindung setzen. Falls Fragen aufgekommen sind, stehe ich Ihnen gerne zur Verfügung.


----------



## -MIK- (10. Februar 2010)

Cool, das könnte echt interessant werden...


----------



## stevenscrosser (10. Februar 2010)

Coole Sache *froi*


----------



## Toolpusher69 (10. Februar 2010)

nachtradler schrieb:


> Na, da biste noch jung. Werde jetzt bald 51, somit wohl einer der älteren hier im Kreis. Und alk darf das Weizen zum Feierabend schon haben.
> Anhang anzeigen 181396
> Ansonsten hast du aber vollkommen Recht.



@ Nachtradler, 
unser Weizen ja, aber das erzählen wir den anderen nicht , .

@stevenscrosser,
ja aber nur ne kleine Runde zum Probieren, Testen und Einstellen der Federelemente  .Entweder ich muß arbeiten oder das k... Wetter macht mir immer einen Strich durch die Rechnung , aber ich gebe die Hoffnung nicht auf, bald ist Früüühhhhhling  .

Gruß Toolpusher69


----------



## Toolpusher69 (10. Februar 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Es gibt Neuigkeiten!



@ Müs Lee

 Super Burschi . Haste super hinbekommen, respekt .


Gruß Toolpusher69


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (10. Februar 2010)

Pff, ich bin in der Schule dauernd gelangweilt, da habe ich genug Zeit und es kommt halt so was bei raus ^^.


----------



## tgindia (10. Februar 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Es gibt Neuigkeiten!




Reeeeeespekt 

Das klingt ja mal richtig lässig. Wenn es zustande kommt können wir nicht meckern! Ich freu mich schon mal vor


----------



## tgindia (10. Februar 2010)

Hab mal wieder die GoogleKarte aktuallisiert und was soll ich sagen,
es sind schon 15 Jimbos am Start. Bis zum Treffen wird die Zahl wohl noch wachsen


----------



## funbiker9 (10. Februar 2010)

Frisch aus der Schachtel 






[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## funbiker9 (10. Februar 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Es gibt Neuigkeiten!



Sehr geil Müs Lee 
Hast ein dickes Lob verdient. ( ernsthaft )


----------



## eminem7905 (10. Februar 2010)

tgindia schrieb:


> Hab mal wieder die GoogleKarte aktuallisiert und was soll ich sagen,
> es sind schon 15 Jimbos am Start. Bis zum Treffen wird die Zahl wohl noch wachsen



und 1 granite chief!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (10. Februar 2010)

Hm, danke fürs Lob, aber das ist doch jetzt nix Besonderes.

btw: Grün passt mMn gar nicht ^^. Ich hätte orange Pedale und weisse Griffe verbaut, aber wie so oft: Geschmackssache .


----------



## -MIK- (10. Februar 2010)

Glückwunsch Funbiker Netter Fuhrpark.


----------



## funbiker9 (10. Februar 2010)

Muß mir nur noch beibringen die Federelemente richtig abzustimmen. Da sind soviele Rädchen dran...Der Versuch wird mich schlauer machen 

PS.: Ich will sofort 10 Grad und Trockenheit, damit ich den Hobel testen kann. Bin nur gerade etwas leicht kränklich


----------



## stevenscrosser (10. Februar 2010)

Glückwunsch @ Funbiker


----------



## stiffee25 (10. Februar 2010)

@funbiker

erstmal glückwunsch zum beef
aber jetzt habe ich mal ne frage an dich WIESO hast du ein luftdämpfer hinten drin????????


----------



## funbiker9 (10. Februar 2010)

stiffee25 schrieb:


> @funbiker
> 
> erstmal glückwunsch zum beef
> aber jetzt habe ich mal ne frage an dich WIESO hast du ein luftdämpfer hinten drin????????



bis auf die Dh Versionen & beef cake 2 haben die beef cake's einen dhx5 air drin.

Ich wollte aber sowieso einen Air Dämpfer, zwecks Pro Pedal das man zuschalten kann. Will es auch zum Freeridetouren nehmen.


----------



## stiffee25 (10. Februar 2010)

ja ok dann kann ich dich verstehen
nur bin kein fan von luftdämpfern!!
merk das bei mein jimbo das es nicht der hit is...........

wieviel ferderweg hat der dämpfer?


----------



## funbiker9 (10. Februar 2010)

stiffee25 schrieb:


> ja ok dann kann ich dich verstehen
> nur bin kein fan von luftdämpfern!!
> merk das bei mein jimbo das es nicht der hit is...........
> 
> wieviel ferderweg hat der dämpfer?



18cm Federweg am Heck.

Sagen wir mal so. Stahlfeder hat 'klar'das bessere Federverhalten und im Bikepark würde ich immer einen Stahlfederdämpfer vorziehen, aber ich denke wenn der dhx5 vernünftig abgestimmt ist funktioniert er ganz gut.

Muß ich aber erst noch testen und einstellen was da am besten ist.


----------



## Deleted138492 (10. Februar 2010)

Naja, die Suspensioncracks hier im Forum (decolocsta, evil_rider, Lord Helmchen) verteufeln das Ding immer wieder und schwören alle auf Luftdämpfer von Manitou ^^. Ich hatte auch eine Zeit lang den DHX Air im Auge, aber das was man so davon liest, ist ziemlich ernüchternd. Ich setze all meine Hoffnungen auf den X-Fusion H3 LT. Mit ein wenig Glück könnt ihr ihn beim Treffen bestaunen, doch ich denke bis dahin habe ich noch nicht genügend Knete .


----------



## stiffee25 (10. Februar 2010)

nimmst das bike auch mit zum treffen?
weil würde gerne mal  mit dem fr mal ein kleines ründchen drehen wenn ich darf^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toolpusher69 (10. Februar 2010)

@ funbiker

glückwunsch zum BC . Viel Spaß damit und ich sag mal so : Ich finde das froschgrün voll cool , fällt halt voll ins Auge und du findest es unter hunderten wieder. Gruß Toolpusher69


----------



## tgindia (10. Februar 2010)

Toolpusher69 schrieb:


> @ funbiker
> 
> glückwunsch zum BC . Viel Spaß damit und ich sag mal so : Ich finde das froschgrün voll cool , fällt halt voll ins Auge und du findest es unter hunderten wieder. Gruß Toolpusher69



Da schließ ich mich Toolpusher an - wenn die Farbkombi nicht ins Auge springt weiß ich auch nicht. Das coolste Gefährt für den Osterhasen (sorry, bei Grün musst ich gleich dran denken  ) 
Hast es aus der Packung gleich mal an den Turmberg für ne Photosession ausgeführt


----------



## ka1saa (10. Februar 2010)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Frisch aus der Schachtel


wie crank  glückwunsch ! auf jeden fall einzigartig, mein fall wärs zwar absolut nicht, aber das ist schon wieder so heftig, dasses wieder irgendwo geil ist ...

@müs lee: hört sich nobel [email protected] , ich bleib aber weiterhin bei spontanen zu- und absagen, so "weit" in die zukunft schauen is grad nicht bei mir ^^, um den dreh rum hab ich einiges um die ohren .
leider wirds wohl auch nichts mit alpen im juli /august *grummel* weil der kollege, mit dem ich gehen wollt, nur früher urlaub kriegt. na mal schaun, wies bis dahin aussieht, erstmal muss eh die wintermüdigkeit aus den knochen .


----------



## nachtradler (11. Februar 2010)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Frisch aus der Schachtel


Pass auf im Wald. Da muss kein Förster mehr nach dem Namen fragen. Die geben nur noch eine Suchanzeige mit Farbbeschreibung raus. Nettes Farbkombi, hat was.
@Müs Lee: sehr gut gemacht. Und jetzt schraub mal weniger an deinem Rad und fahr mehr.


----------



## Deleted138492 (11. Februar 2010)

Geht nicht, ich muss noch auf den neuen Lenker warten um die Züge und Hüllen richtig abzulängen. Ausserdem macht schrauben Spaß .


----------



## nachtradler (11. Februar 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Geht nicht, ich muss noch auf den neuen Lenker warten um die Züge und Hüllen richtig abzulängen. Ausserdem macht schrauben Spaß .


Das stimmt schon. Aber fahren macht mehr Spass!!!


----------



## cyclo-dude (11. Februar 2010)

@funbiker
geiles ding, ich finde das grün passt RICHTIG gut. sowas ist beim schwarzen jimbo garnicht möglich, was passt schon zu schwarz und gold.
ich würde das ding schon fast gegen mein jimbo eintauschen hihi

PS: schreibt doch mal wie das BC sich beim touren so schlägt im vergleich zum UJ oder war das thema schonmal?


@müslee
schick das die bikes mitbringen und die beiden bekloppten.
jetzt ist es natürlich an uns da auch in einer entsprechenden zahl aufzutauchen, motviert bin ich auf jeden fall, meine dame würd ich auch mitnehmen auch wenn sie kein rose fährt. aber auch ich kann schlecht schon jetzt zusagen, wenn die chance besteht bin ich auf jeden fall dabei.


----------



## MoRis (11. Februar 2010)

Hi leute melde mich auch mal wieder. Grad in den Briefkasten geschaut und was liegt drin Zettel vom Postboten also nachher meinen Uncle abholen gehn

@funbiker
geile kombi


----------



## stevenscrosser (11. Februar 2010)

Denk dran, jemanden mitzunehmen @ MoRis - den Riesenkarton alleine tragen is nich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ka1saa (11. Februar 2010)

stevenscrosser schrieb:


> Denk dran, jemanden mitzunehmen @ MoRis - den Riesenkarton alleine tragen is nich


inbus einpacken, lenker gradestellen, losradeln xD...


----------



## funbiker9 (11. Februar 2010)

Hi Mädels...

Die Farbkombi müßt ihr mal in echt sehen. Wie schon gesagt, daß sieht so Schei$$e aus, daß es mir schon wieder gefällt . Hab jetzt noch grüne Aufkleber gefunden .

@cyclo dude

Ein Fahrbericht / Tourenbericht folgt noch sobald das Wetter mal wieder freundlicher wird . Gestern bin ich ein paar Meter bergauf geradelt und war eigentlich überrascht wie 'gut' es klettert. 'Gut' ist indem Fall natürlich mit Vorsicht zu genießen....

@stiffee25

Das BC wird auf jeden Fall beim ROSEBIKETREFFEN 2010 dabei sein. Sowas macht im Park einfach mehr Spaß.

@All 

Thank's


----------



## MoRis (11. Februar 2010)

War grad mit meinem Bruder beim DHL. Das ist jaaa nen rieeesen Karton.

Haben es nicht mal versucht den in A6 zu schieben, naja wird morgen zur passenden Zeit gebracht. 
Aber Rose hat das Bike auch auf deutsch gesagt "*******" verschickt. 
Laut DHL war der Auftrag vor 12 Uhr zu liefern

Wer ist den dann zu Hause


----------



## stevenscrosser (11. Februar 2010)

ROSE verschickt Bikes immer als Express (bedeutet - 'dringende,schnelle Lieferung vor 12.00 Uhr'). Meins kam damals morgens um 8.30 Uhr.

Also kommt der DHL Mann morgen nochmal zu dir?


----------



## MoRis (11. Februar 2010)

Ja er hat dann gefragt wann es passen würde habe ich gesagt so 14 Uhr da  meinte er das dann jemand kommt. 
Naja Express war bei meinem Bike wenn es  morgen kommt 3Wochen nach 5 mal Anrufen, mir würde immer gesagt ja kommt in den  nächsten Tagen. 
Nur keiner hat sich darum gekümmert das es  verschickt wird so stand es jetzt über 2 Wochen bei Rose nur Rum und  keiner hatte es weggeschickt. Wut 
Erst als ich Dienstag mal wieder angerufen  habe kam dann: ja eigentlich hätte das schon längst bei ihnen  sein sollen. 

Bin also jetzt nicht gerade zufrieden mit dem Service.  Leider!

Edit: Keine Ahnung wieso manche Wörter grün sind.

       Nochmal zum Treffen würde auch gerne kommen bin aber dann schon in der Schweiz beim Biken


----------



## funbiker9 (11. Februar 2010)

Bei uns kam das Rad 9:45Uhr an. Zehn Minuten später wäre einer daheim gewesen.
 Was soll's...aber man freut sich halt so furchtbar darauf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flouu (11. Februar 2010)

huhu ihr 
also das mit dem oragne und dem grün find ich iwie cool (;
hat sowas besonderes=D
schönes bike

aber ich hab mal ne frage....mit macht nämlich das kabel für den umwerfer ein wenig sorgen.
guckt das bei euch auch so weit herraus? hab angst das sich da größeres geäst verfängt...und es dann wohl möglich noch kaputt gehtoO


----------



## funbiker9 (11. Februar 2010)

Zieh die Schlaufe am Steuerrohr raus und mach einen Kabelbinder drum. 








[/URL][/IMG]

so jetzt..grüne Kabelbinder an den Steuerrohrdurchführungen..


----------



## Flouu (11. Februar 2010)

okey danke...ich werds mal probieren (;


----------



## Deleted138492 (11. Februar 2010)

Eigentlich brauchts diese Schlaufe gar nicht, der Zuggegenhalter ist ja am Hauptrahmen platziert worden, d.h. an einem unbeweglichen Teil. Ich habe grade die Züge und Bremsleitungen gekürzt und ggf. entlüftet und die Schaltung eingestellt, weil mir so langweilig war, und da ist mir das aufgefallen. Der Zug kann ruhig gekürzt werden, man muss nur aufpassen, dass man den Lenker noch genügend drehen kann.

btw: Es gefällt mir schon besser mit dem Grün .


----------



## Deleted138492 (11. Februar 2010)

Hier mal ein Jimbo FR-Version! Schaut schön aus .


----------



## funbiker9 (11. Februar 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Eigentlich brauchts diese Schlaufe gar nicht, der Zuggegenhalter ist ja am Hauptrahmen platziert worden, d.h. an einem unbeweglichen Teil. Ich habe grade die Züge und Bremsleitungen gekürzt und ggf. entlüftet und die Schaltung eingestellt, weil mir so langweilig war, und da ist mir das aufgefallen. Der Zug kann ruhig gekürzt werden, man muss nur aufpassen, dass man den Lenker noch genügend drehen kann.
> 
> btw: Es gefällt mir schon besser mit dem Grün .



Das liegt bestimmt an den Aufklebern die ich drauf gemacht habe .

Du hast wieder an Deinem Jimbo rum geschraubt ...MüsLee MüsLee


----------



## Deleted138492 (11. Februar 2010)

Ich kann nicht anders . Ich glaube, ich muss meine Sucht später bei Rose auskurieren. Auf der HP steht, das dauere rund 3.5 Jahre .


----------



## funbiker9 (11. Februar 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht anders . Ich glaube, ich muss meine Sucht später bei Rose auskurieren. Auf der HP steht, das dauere rund 3.5 Jahre .





Ich glaube ROSE hat sogar eine Schrauberentzugsklinik. Da stehen überall Fahrräder und Werkzeug hinter einer Glasscheibe und du kommst nicht dran. 
Wenn dir das dann irgendwann gar nichts mehr ausmacht bist du geheilt...


----------



## Deleted138492 (11. Februar 2010)

Das wird niemals der Fall sein . Die Rückfallgefahr ist einfach zu hoch bei mir .


----------



## Trekki (11. Februar 2010)

MoRis schrieb:


> Nur keiner hat sich darum gekümmert das es  verschickt wird so stand es jetzt über 2 Wochen bei Rose nur Rum und  keiner hatte es weggeschickt. Wut
> Erst als ich Dienstag mal wieder angerufen  habe kam dann: ja eigentlich hätte das schon längst bei ihnen  sein sollen.


Da hast Du wohl echt Pech gehabt. Bei mir war es genau anders herum: mein Berater/Verkäufer hat mir eine Email gesendet, um mir mir ein Montageproblem zu klären. Als ich am Tag darauf zurück gerufen habe hat meine Frau es fast Zeitgleich vom DHL Fahrer angenommen.



MoRis schrieb:


> Edit: Keine Ahnung wieso manche Wörter grün sind.


Grün weil: "". Klick mal "Zitieren", dann siehst Du die Tags.

-trekki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stevenscrosser (11. Februar 2010)

@ Müs Lee: Wessen Jimbo ist das?


----------



## Deleted138492 (11. Februar 2010)

Das von jomü.

Ich habe ihn auch gleich gefragt, wie er denn den Vivid da reingekriegt hat. Soweit ich informiert bin, ist der gleich breit wie ein DHX/Van R und somit ein wenig zu breit, ausserdem steht, glaube ich, eine Strebe in der Wippe zu weit über, sodass die mit dem Dämpfer kollidieren würde .


----------



## stevenscrosser (11. Februar 2010)

Die 2009er Jimbos hatten ja 1 1/8 und die 2010er sind konisch. Hat jemand von euch da schon einen spürbaren Unterschied feststellen können? Oder ist das auch wieder so eine Glaubenssache?


----------



## -MIK- (11. Februar 2010)

Ey Müs Lee, ich hab echt noch keinen gesehen, der sein Touren-Rad kurz nach dem Erwerb so brachial umgebaut hat wie Du. LOL, ist nicht böse gemeint aber ein wenig wundern tu ich mich schon. Warum hast nicht einfach ein Frameset gekauft und die Büchse von Hand aufgebaut?


----------



## Deleted138492 (11. Februar 2010)

Weil das sehr, sehr, SEHR, *SEHR* viel teurer geworden wäre. Rahmenset 1400 + Talas 1100= mehr als der Preis, den ich fürs ganze Rad gezahlt habe ^^.

@ stevens: Ist größtenteils Glaubenssache, in diesem Bereich ist der normale 1 1/8"-Schaft steif genug. Im FR-Bereich würde ich aber 1.5" durchgängig nehmen, halbe Sachen liegen mir nicht.

btw: Vivid im Jimbo bedeutet einen halben Zentimeter am Dämpfer abfeilen, doch ich glaube das lasse ich lieber ^^.


----------



## ka1saa (11. Februar 2010)

MoRis schrieb:


> Aber Rose hat das Bike auch auf deutsch gesagt "*******" verschickt.
> Laut DHL war der Auftrag vor 12 Uhr zu liefern
> 
> Wer ist den dann zu Hause


is halt express, berichtet hier ja jeder einzelne, steht glaub auch iiiirgendwo auf der rose-hp... am abend verschickt, am morgen da, bei mir um 8:25. wenns nicht expres gewesen wär, hätts ~3 tage gedauert, kommt also aufs gleiche raus. mir wars ehrlich gesagt lieber als nachmittags (zufällig war morgens wer da), weil da wär wirklich gar niemand mehr da gewesen bis abends, und welcher paketbote kommt schon abends ^^? lass mir inzwischen soweit möglich alles an ne packstation schicken (gut, wird schwer mit nem rad *lol*), weil zu post-zeiten niemand da ist. auch wenn das arbeitsplätze gefährdet, aber geht halt nicht anders.
und dass ein radpaket groß ist, wundert dich ? ham doch gewarnt *g*. hab mir einmal ein rad mit abmontierten rädern schicken lassen, das dpd dann durch die gegend geworfen hat -.-, so dass tolle lackabplatzer am rahmen waren, wo die naben aufgeschlagen sind .
naja auf jeden fall sehr ärgerlich mit dem vergessen worden sein, das führt dann auch den expres-versand ad absurdum... denn mal viel erfolg beim gebracht kriegen und dann viel spaß !

@FR-Jimbo: geiles teil ! btw, kann die goldene schrift einfach abgerubbelt werden? wenn ich das gewusst hätte -.- ... *lol* ach das grün-weiß ist designmäßig top, anodisiert wär nur praktischer gewesen ^^.


----------



## Deleted138492 (11. Februar 2010)

Jo, wer das FR-Jimbo haben möchte, soll bei Ebay nachschauen, das gute Stück wird verscherbelt .

Ach ja @ MoRis: Warum hast du es nicht einfach aus dem Karton gehoben, das VR abmontiert und dann ohne Verpackung ins Auto verfrachtet? Dann könntest du jetzt schon damit rumkurven .

Und @ MIK: Ich lasse mir die Kurbel noch schwarz pulvern/ schwarz-weiss lackieren und es kommen XT-Scheiben mit Spider, dazu irgendwann ein neuer Dämpfer und der schwarze 740er Boobar müsste morgen hier sein, der Straitlinevorbau ist schon vorhanden. Den Rest kennst du ja schon .


----------



## -MIK- (11. Februar 2010)

Ich mein, eines muss man Dir ja lassen, an Phantasie mangelt es Dir nicht!  Mach auf jeden Fall von den einzelnen Schritten Bilder, bin schwer gespannt....


----------



## Deleted138492 (11. Februar 2010)

Nee, nachher heissts noch, ich hätte einen übertriebenen Selbstdarstellungsdrang ^^. Falls der Boobar morgen eintrifft, mache ich ein Foto davon auf dem Ausritt. Andernfalls muss ich bis Donnerstag warten, bis ich ihn in Empfang nehmen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (11. Februar 2010)

Dann zitier einfach meine Aufforderung und Du bist raus....


----------



## Deleted138492 (11. Februar 2010)

Ah geh, dazu bin ich einfach zu faul .


----------



## -MIK- (12. Februar 2010)

@funbiker:

Ich hab die ganze Zeit schon danach gesucht und eben endlich gefunden:







Der grüne Kettenstrebenschutz würde doch super am Beef aussehen....

Edit:

Oh man, noch was für Dich:






Die haben bestimmt auch noch den passenden Dämpferschutz.


----------



## herkulars (12. Februar 2010)

Also wenn schon, dann richtig:


----------



## Gnarze (12. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

Rose hat wohl gerade nicht viel zu tun, Samstag Granite Chief 6 2009 gekauft, heute E-Mail mit der Versandbestätigung bekommen.
Kann es schon garnichtmehr aushalten bis zur morgigen Bescherung!

Gruß

Gnarze


----------



## tgindia (12. Februar 2010)

Gnarze schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Rose hat wohl gerade nicht viel zu tun, Samstag Granite Chief 6 2009 gekauft, heute E-Mail mit der Versandbestätigung bekommen.
> Kann es schon garnichtmehr aushalten bis zur morgigen Bescherung!
> ...



Herzlichen Glückwunsch und wie immer sind wir gespannt auf die ersten Bilder in freier Laufbahn.

Rose hat nun nach fast 9 Wochen auch meine Vorderradbremse auf den Weg zu mir geschickt *FREU* bald geht's wieder biken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (12. Februar 2010)

herkulars schrieb:


> Also wenn schon, dann richtig:



LOL, aber der wir ja dann vom giftgrünen Schoner verdeckt.


----------



## MoRis (12. Februar 2010)

Gnarze schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Rose hat wohl gerade nicht viel zu tun, Samstag Granite Chief 6 2009 gekauft, heute E-Mail mit der Versandbestätigung bekommen.
> Kann es schon garnichtmehr aushalten bis zur morgigen Bescherung!
> ...



Da hast du aber glück gehabt, bei mir am Telefon hieß es: Hier ist viel los und sie sind nicht der einzige

Naja Bike sollte eigendlich gleich irgendwann kommen.


und @Müs Lee: Ja hätte ich machen können aber bei dem Wetter hatte ich jetzt auch keine lust im Schnee vorm DHL Center das Bike aus dem Karton zu holen. Mache ich lieber gleich zuhause


----------



## herkulars (12. Februar 2010)

> LOL, aber der wir ja dann vom giftgrünen Schoner verdeckt.


  

Um das Outfit abzurunden fehlt dann noch eine orange Knollennase und übergroße Schuhe:






Spaß beiseite, ich finde die Kombination gar nicht mal übel. Das Grün darf nur nicht zu hell bzw. giftig werden. Das dunkle Grün des King-Steuersatzes ist echt heiß.
Das aktuelle "Event"-Trikot von Werder Bremen (Nein, bin kein Fan) finde ich z.B. farblich recht ansprechend. Einen solchen Aufbau am Bike kann ich mir gut vorstellen.


----------



## tom-tom86 (12. Februar 2010)

Ich habe es mal Trekki nachgemacht und bin raus in den Schnee. Herrlich endlich mal das Jimbo zu testen. Herzlichen Glückwunsch an Rose. Ihr macht mich sehr glücklich.

An alle anderen:

Macht euch raus solang der Schnee noch da ist. Keine Beulen bei Stürze, das Bike wird nicht dreckig, sondern nur nass  und man kann driften ohne Ende.

Winter is cool !


----------



## stiffee25 (12. Februar 2010)

wo wir bei dem thema schnee sind, hier bin ich mit beef im schnee
was geileres gibt es net.........................


----------



## tom-tom86 (12. Februar 2010)

Super Stiffee 

Super Einstellung und schönes Foto. Werde mich auch mal um so eines bemühen. 

Vielleicht kriegen wir die anderen dazu, das Treffen in den Winter zu verlegen . Dann müssten sich auch die älteren Fahrer, die sich immer sorgen ums Können, keine Gedanken machen.

Hat noch wer so schönes Fotos von draußen wie Stiffee?


----------



## stiffee25 (12. Februar 2010)

danke!

das treffen wäre im winter auch ne super sache


----------



## funbiker9 (12. Februar 2010)

Danke für die Ideen jungs.
Hab nur ein kleines Problem, das beef cake geht zurück an Rose.

Grund: Bin gestern 250m auf Asphalt gefahren da hat sich schon das erste Gelenk gelöst  ( Dämpferwippe / Hinterbau ).
Dann habe ich es nachgezogen und habe es 10-15mal einfedern lassen, also einfach auf den Sattel gedrückt. Shit happens...man konnte zuschauen wie sich das Gelenk wieder gelöst hat.

Das ist mir einfach zu gefährlich wenn sich da schon Gelnke vom Satteldrücken lösen, wie soll das bc dann erst im Bikepark funktionieren.

Naja...jetzt sollen die von Rose mal nachschauen. Allerdings wenn es wieder kommt und nach kurzer Zeit das gleiche Problem auftaucht...ne funbiker nicht so schwarz sehen


----------



## -MIK- (12. Februar 2010)

Och nö, wie blöd.... Hat man bei defekt Neuteilen Recht auf ein ganz neues?


----------



## Trekki (12. Februar 2010)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Och nö, wie blöd.... Hat man bei defekt Neuteilen Recht auf ein ganz neues?


Nein leider nicht. Aber im Versand gibt es 2 Wochen Rückgaberecht.
-trekki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom-tom86 (12. Februar 2010)

Naja, er will das ja bestimmt nicht zurückgeben, sondern nur das Prob gelöst haben. Da gibt es ja "Gewährleistung". Rose muss gewährleisten, dass es zum fahren nutzbar ist. Also werden sie entweder das Gelenk auswechseln und wenn nicht möglich nen neuen Rahmen (Fahrrad) liefern. Is doch wie in allen Sachen.

Dreimal dürfen sie versuchen ihrer Pflicht nachzukommen, danach darf man vom Kauf zurücktreten.

*Aber soweit es ja noch nicht. Ich drücke dir die Daumen, dass es ganz schnell wieder da ist und du raus in den Schnee kannst.*

Laut Wetterbericht haben sie noch zwei Wochen Zeit . Aber bei dem ausgezeichnetten Kundenservice ist das bestimmt bald erledigt.


----------



## -MIK- (12. Februar 2010)

Was den Kundenservice angeht denke ich das auch, die sind so kulant bei Rose, da brauchste Dir erst mal keine sorgen zu machen.


----------



## funbiker9 (12. Februar 2010)

Vom Kauf würde ich nur im äußersten 'Notfall' zurücktreten, weil mir das Rad einfach gefällt uns auch sonst einen sehr guten Eindruck macht.
Nur leider ist eben der Dämpfer + Anlenkung das Herzstück eines Rades und wenn das nicht richtig funktioniert ( in diesem Fall ) ist das halt merde.

Mir kommt es vor als wäre die Hinterbauschwinge, dort wo sie am Gelenk befestigt wird, zu breit und im angezogenem Zustand zu sehr unter Spannung. Deshalb so denke ich, drückt es die Gelenkschraube/n nach ein paar Metern raus.

Man kann wirklich zu sehen wie der Gelenkspalt ( wo keiner sein sollte ) größer wird bis ca. 1 - 1,5mm.







[/URL][/IMG]

Die zwei rot umrandeten Gelenke sind es...


----------



## nachtradler (12. Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen, 
habe vor ein paar Tagen, da war bei uns Tauwetter, ziemlich viel Schlamm im Umwerferbereich eingefangen.

Kommt vom Hinterrad, ist klar. Und dann wirds kalt, das Zeug gefriert und nix geht mehr am Umwerfer. Auch nachdem es aufgetaut war, musste ich ziemlich pfriemeln um alles sauber zu bekommen.
Hat von euch schon einer eine Idee gehabt, was dort als Schutz sinnvoll wäre?
bIN ZU FAUL ZUM dENKEN


----------



## funbiker9 (12. Februar 2010)

*geändert*


----------



## nachtradler (12. Februar 2010)

Wo??? Versteh ich jetzt nicht.


----------



## nachtradler (12. Februar 2010)

Die (Schrauben) hatten sich an meinem Jimbo auch am Anfang gelöst. Mit etwas Loctite war das Problem behoben.


----------



## nachtradler (12. Februar 2010)

@ Müs Lee: wie willst Du eigentlich Willingen überstehen??? Dort soll gefahren werden. Du bist wirklich unser wahrscheinlich intensivster Schrauber.


----------



## tom-tom86 (12. Februar 2010)

Kannst du mal ein Foto machen. Ich habe mal ein Foto von meinem Jimbo gemacht und dort ist zu sehen, dass zwischen den beiden Elementen ne Unterlegscheibe ist. Das Gelenk schaut 2mm oder so raus, ist aber bombenfest. Auch beim fahren war nix zu merken.

Hier die Fotos von meinem:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom-tom86 (12. Februar 2010)

Zu der Umwerfergeschicht: Zahnbürste mit auf Tour nehmen 

Aber ohne Minischutzblech wie beim Cube Fritzz wird da nix zu machen sein. Kann mir aber schwer vorstellen, dass das Probleme macht. Werde ich mal drauf achten.


----------



## funbiker9 (12. Februar 2010)

tom-tom86 schrieb:


> Kannst du mal ein Foto machen. Ich habe mal ein Foto von meinem Jimbo gemacht und dort ist zu sehen, dass zwischen den beiden Elementen ne Unterlegscheibe ist. Das Gelenk schaut 2mm oder so raus, ist aber bombenfest. Auch beim fahren war nix zu merken.
> 
> Hier die Fotos von meinem:



Sodele...






[/URL][/IMG]

Selbst wenn ich es wieder fest ziehe, nach 10-15mal einfedern sieht es wieder so aus. 
...und Schraubensicherungslack sollte die Schraube nur sichern, nicht grundsätzlich an ihrem Platz halten.


----------



## nachtradler (12. Februar 2010)

tom-tom86 schrieb:


> Zu der Umwerfergeschicht: Zahnbürste mit auf Tour nehmen
> 
> Aber ohne Minischutzblech wie beim Cube Fritzz wird da nix zu machen sein. Kann mir aber schwer vorstellen, dass das Probleme macht. Werde ich mal drauf achten.


Wenns nicht mehr schaltet, ist das schon ein Prob. Aber die Zahnbürste ist gar nicht schlecht. So eine kleine Reisezahnbürste hat im Rucksack immer noch Platz.
Na, ich guck dann morgen mal genau und denke dann doch noch. Werd eine Lösung finden.


----------



## Nachor (12. Februar 2010)

nachtradler schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> habe vor ein paar Tagen, da war bei uns Tauwetter, ziemlich viel Schlamm im Umwerferbereich eingefangen.
> Anhang anzeigen 181518
> Kommt vom Hinterrad, ist klar. Und dann wirds kalt, das Zeug gefriert und nix geht mehr am Umwerfer. Auch nachdem es aufgetaut war, musste ich ziemlich pfriemeln um alles sauber zu bekommen.
> ...



Ich hab immer die Gloria Spritze im Kofferraum oder an der Tür stehen. DAmit wird "geduscht".


----------



## tom-tom86 (12. Februar 2010)

Leider bin ich ein Ingenieur für nen anderes Fachgebiet. Bei mir muss alles stehn bleiben.

Anscheinend ist beim Beefcake keine durchgehende Achse verbaut, egal. Die Schraube würde ich auf keinen Fall zu fest anziehen und so Spannung aufbringen. Materialen unter Spannung zu bringen ist nur selten gekonnt und vorteilhaft.

Wenn der Spalt auf der anderen Seite geringer ist, dann stimmt da was nicht. Man kann von hier aus jetzt nur spekulieren, aber entweder hat sich der Rahmen beim schweißen durch die entstehenden inneren Spannungen verzogen, oder da fehlt einfach nur was, oder is kaputt. Man könnte jetzt einfach ne Unterlegscheibe auf der anderen Seite drunter tun und so ausgleichen. Aber woher die passende Scheibe?

Ich will da aber nicht meine Hand dafür ins Feuer legen. ICh würde bei Rose anrufen und nachfragen, ab sie das selbst nachschauen wollen, oder ob sie so einer "russischen" Maßnahme (schriftl) zustimmen würden und mit wieviel Drehmoment ich die Schraube anziehen muss, damit sie fest ist. Wenn sich die Schraueb dennoch löst, muss sie ersetzt werden !!!

!!! Auf keinen Fall den Rahmen durch anziehen der Schraube zusammenpressen !!!

Da entwickeln sich schnell riesen Kräfte, die zu Rissen führen.


----------



## nachtradler (12. Februar 2010)

@Nachor: Idee ist nicht schlecht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (12. Februar 2010)

tom-tom86 schrieb:


> Leider bin ich ein Ingenieur für nen anderes Fachgebiet. Bei mir muss alles stehn bleiben.
> 
> Anscheinend ist beim Beefcake keine durchgehende Achse verbaut, egal. Die Schraube würde ich auf keinen Fall zu fest anziehen und so Spannung aufbringen. Materialen unter Spannung zu bringen ist nur selten gekonnt und vorteilhaft.
> 
> ...



Genau so ist es. Auf der anderen Seite ist kein Spalt nur auf dieser. Ganz meiner Meinung den Rahmen nicht zusammen ziehen, denn Spannung im Material ist bei so etwas bestimmt nicht gut.

Das mit der passenden Scheibe habe ich heute schon versucht, aber nix gefunden beim HORNBACH ( die haben wirklich viele Unterlegscheiben ).

...und das mit dem Schweißen und verziehen habe ich mir auch schon gedacht.

Es ist ein neues Rad und da will ich eigentlich erstmal nichts machen müssen--> deshalb neu ( Kleinigkeiten sind natürlich immer drin )

Ich gehe fast davon aus, daß da irgendwelche Maße nicht passen.


Ach noch was, du bist echt gut . Hattest gleich die selben Gedanken wie ich.

Zitat Full Metal Jacket:

DEIN AR$CH KOMMT AUF MEINE LISTE ( indem Fall positiv gemeint  )


----------



## Deleted138492 (12. Februar 2010)

Ich glaube, ich habe meinen RP23 ins Koma verfrachtet . Ganz tot ist er nicht, nur das PP ist im Arsch. Ich habe die Luft abgelassen und ihn zusammengedrückt (ich bin ausgerutscht und lag auf dem Sattel ), als das PP an war. Nun federt er nur sehr wenig ein, wenn das PP an ist. Ich glaube, ich lasse mir das bei TFTuned richten und nebenbei tunen...

@ funbiker: Ganz schöne sche|sse, deine Geschichte. Dabei ist doch schon am Anfang des Threads über einen änhlichen Fall beim Beef Cake FR berichtet worden...


----------



## nachtradler (12. Februar 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Ich glaube, ich habe meinen RP23 ins Koma verfrachtet . Ganz tot ist er nicht, nur das PP ist im Arsch. Ich habe die Luft abgelassen und ihn zusammengedrückt (ich bin ausgerutscht und lag auf dem Sattel ), als das PP an war. Nun federt er nur sehr wenig ein, wenn das PP an ist. Ich glaube, ich lasse mir das bei TFTuned richten und nebenbei tunen...
> 
> @ funbiker: Ganz schöne sche|sse, deine Geschichte. Dabei ist doch schon am Anfang des Threads über einen änhlichen Fall beim Beef Cake FR berichtet worden...


Lass mal den Druck ganz ab. Dämpfer auf offen stellen und neu aufpumpen. Vielleicht hilfts.


----------



## Deleted138492 (12. Februar 2010)

Probier ich nachher.


----------



## -MIK- (12. Februar 2010)

Ich geh kaputt, Müs Lee, made my day.... LOL Sag bescheid wenns wieder klappt.... Drück Dir die Daumen.


----------



## Deleted138492 (12. Februar 2010)

Mir ist eher zum Heulen , auch wenn das eine Gelegenheit ist, den Dämpfer tunen zu lassen. Trotzdem ärgerlich!


----------



## nachtradler (12. Februar 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Ich glaube, ich habe meinen RP23 ins Koma verfrachtet . Ganz tot ist er nicht, nur das PP ist im Arsch. Ich habe die Luft abgelassen und ihn zusammengedrückt (ich bin ausgerutscht und lag auf dem Sattel ), als das PP an war. Nun federt er nur sehr wenig ein, wenn das PP an ist. Ich glaube, ich lasse mir das bei TFTuned richten und nebenbei tunen...
> 
> @ funbiker: Ganz schöne sche|sse, deine Geschichte. Dabei ist doch schon am Anfang des Threads über einen änhlichen Fall beim Beef Cake FR berichtet worden...


Das seh ich jetzt erst. Das ist doch der Sinn bei ProPedal (PP). Wenns an ist, federt der Dämpfer nicht mehr so stark. Schau mal hier: http://www.foxracingshox.com/fox_tech_center/owners_manuals/09/Ger/2009_OM_ger.htm
Sei ehrlich, du suchst nur einen Grund den Dämpfer zum Tuning zu schicken.


----------



## Deleted138492 (12. Februar 2010)

Danke, ich weiss auch was PP ist. Hier mal eine Erläuterung.


----------



## herkulars (12. Februar 2010)

Sorry, aber ich musste mir gerade ein mögliches Szenario auf dem Rose-Treffen vorstellen:

UserXY: "Mist, mein Reifen ist platt. Hat jemand von Euch einen Schlauch dabei?"
Müs Lee: "Warte, ich helf' Dir."
Alle: "BLOSS NICHT!!!"

Nichts für ungut, aber ich glaube, Du selbst kannst es auch nur noch mit Humor hinnehmen, oder?


----------



## Deleted138492 (12. Februar 2010)

herkulars schrieb:


> UserXY: "Mist, mein Reifen ist platt. Hat jemand von Euch einen Schlauch dabei?"
> Müs Lee: "Warte, ich helf' Dir."
> Alle: "BLOSS NICHT!!!"





Naaa, so schlimm ist es ja auch wieder nicht . Ich bin immer noch in der Lernphase, dazu gehört auch Lehrgeld und nachher bin icke schlauer. Ich bin froh, ein Versenderbike genommen zu haben, denn in den 4 Monaten, in denen ich das Rad habe, habe ich sehr viel dazugelernt . Gestern Zug-/Hüllenwechsel, vorher Bremse entlüften, Schaltung einstellen, Laufräder zentrieren (heute nach der Ausfahrt), etc pp.

Mit einem Rad vom Local Dealer hätte ich das alles nie erlebt .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nachtradler (12. Februar 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Naaa, so schlimm ist es ja auch wieder nicht . Ich bin immer noch in der Lernphase, dazu gehört auch Lehrgeld und nachher bin icke schlauer. Ich bin froh, ein Versenderbike genommen zu haben, denn in den 4 Monaten, in denen ich das Rad habe, habe ich sehr viel dazugelernt . Gestern Zug-/Hüllenwechsel, vorher Bremse entlüften, Schaltung einstellen, Laufräder zentrieren (heute nach der Ausfahrt), etc pp.
> 
> Mit einem Rad vom Local Dealer hätte ich das alles nie erlebt .


So ging es mir auch. Nur habe ich Jahre dafür gebraucht. Aber du bist schon Grund genung, im Juli zu kommen. Dich muss ich kennenlernen. Ich bring auch die große Werkzeugkiste mit.


----------



## -MIK- (12. Februar 2010)

herkulars schrieb:


> Sorry, aber ich musste mir gerade ein mögliches Szenario auf dem Rose-Treffen vorstellen:
> 
> UserXY: "Mist, mein Reifen ist platt. Hat jemand von Euch einen Schlauch dabei?"
> Müs Lee: "Warte, ich helf' Dir."
> ...



Hihihihi, ich hatte nen ähnlichen Gedanken..... LOOL


----------



## Deleted138492 (12. Februar 2010)

nachtradler schrieb:


> So ging es mir auch. Nur habe ich Jahre dafür gebraucht. Aber du bist schon Grund genung, im Juli zu kommen. Dich muss ich kennenlernen. Ich bring auch die große Werkzeugkiste mit.



Geldnot macht halt selbstständig


----------



## nachtradler (12. Februar 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Geldnot macht halt selbstständig


Ja, ja. Habe mir mit Gewindestange, Unterlegscheiben, Muttern und Holzscheiben ein Einpresswerzeug für Steuersätze gebaut. Funzt heute noch. Und die Steuersätze haben auch gehalten. Kosten: Pfennigskram (war noch DM-Zeit). 
Aber jetzt wirds Off-topic.
Nostalgische Erinnerungen sind einfach schön im Alter.
So, ich habe dem Alter dann mal ein Gesicht gegeben.
Und das geht jetzt ein weizen trinken.


----------



## Deleted138492 (12. Februar 2010)

Ist es dein Gesicht? Falls ja, geh mal zum Frisör ^^ (ok, ich seh nicht besser aus ).


----------



## nachtradler (12. Februar 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Ist es dein Gesicht? Falls ja, geh mal zum Frisör ^^ (ok, ich seh nicht besser aus ).


Habe nur das. Bis vor einem Jahr waren die stoppelkurz (6 mm). Seither dürfen sie machen, was sie wollen


----------



## Deleted138492 (12. Februar 2010)

Hm, der Schaden am Dämpfer ist doch nicht so groß wie befürchtet, dennoch vorhanden. Der Dämpfer zischt nun wie blöde, egal ob das PP an oder aus ist. Ich habe das Gefühl, dass er ein wenig durchhängt, wenn das PP aus ist, das war heute Mittag (bei den gestern eingefüllten und genau bemessenen 140psi) nicht so. Bei angeschaltetem PP ist das Losbrechmoment höher als vorhin und es zischt ziemlich viel. Ich denke, bis ich genug Geld habe um mir das Tunig leisten zu können, kann ich damit fahren .


----------



## herkulars (12. Februar 2010)

Klingt nach durchgeknallter Dichtung.


----------



## Deleted138492 (12. Februar 2010)

Könnte sein. Bis Donnerstag wirds eh nicht bewegt (London - hurra :kotz, ich werde mir überlegen ob ich mein Sparkonto plündern soll, um das Tuning/den Service zu finanzieren. All zu gut für den Dämpfer kanns ja nicht sein, mit kaputter Dichtung rumzufahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (12. Februar 2010)

Was will TFTuned denn damit bitte anstellen?


----------



## Deleted138492 (12. Februar 2010)

Na alles auseinanderpflücken und wieder geflickt zusammensetzen, dazu hier und da ein wenig was tauschen damits besser flutscht . Das Tuning beinhaltet schließlich einen Service, bei dem alle Dichtungen gewechselt werden und der Rest auch gleich kontrolliert wird.


----------



## funbiker9 (12. Februar 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> @ funbiker: Ganz schöne sche|sse, deine Geschichte. Dabei ist doch schon am Anfang des Threads über einen änhlichen Fall beim Beef Cake FR berichtet worden...



Wo denn?


----------



## Deleted138492 (12. Februar 2010)

Weiss ick nüscht genau, such mal ^^.


----------



## funbiker9 (12. Februar 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Weiss ick nüscht genau, such mal ^^.



Hab ich schon, da gibts nix


----------



## stevenscrosser (13. Februar 2010)

Und was genau wird da 'getuned'? Der Dämpfer ist doch schon seitens Fox und ROSE auf das Jimbo abgestimmt. Oder möchtest du nur ein 'persönliches Tuning'?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (13. Februar 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Weiss ick nüscht genau, such mal ^^.



Ey Du bist aber auch ein fauler Sack. 

Was soll denn beim RP23 besser flutschen nach dem Tuning?


----------



## Trekki (13. Februar 2010)

Verzweifelt nicht am Eis, da gibt es eine gute Hilfe






Der Grip ist auf Eis ist prima, auf Asphalt so laut wie ein Trecker und läuft wie ein Sack Nüsse. Jedoch im Schnee hilft's nicht.

-trekki


----------



## stevenscrosser (13. Februar 2010)

Mal ne dumme Frage: Inwiefern kann man denn die Abstimmung noch ändern? Ich allein kann im Luftdruck, Zug-Druckstufe etc. variieren, schon klar. Aber was kann der Hersteller noch am Setup verändern, was der Kunde nachher nicht mehr kann?


----------



## stevenscrosser (13. Februar 2010)

Coole Sache @ Trekki. Dein Rad sieht absolut riesig aus - als wenn man von nem' Hochhaus runterguckt ^_^


----------



## Trekki (13. Februar 2010)

stevenscrosser schrieb:


> Coole Sache @ Trekki. Dein Rad sieht absolut riesig aus - als wenn man von nem' Hochhaus runterguckt ^_^


Findet mein Sohn auch




Der Grund ist recht einfach: ich habe ein Tourenrad und kein Bikepark-Taugliches Rad. Also: vom Tretlager bis zum Sattel sind es 80cm. So kann ich entspannt Sitzen und doch kräftig treten. Zusammen mit dem hohen Tretlager komme ich dann auf eine Sattelhöhe von 110cm (ohne Sag).

Insgesamt habe ich jetzt 250km auf dem Tacho, ich schreibe einen Erfahrungsbericht vom Hochrad wenn es 4 Stellig geworden ist.
-trekki


----------



## nachtradler (13. Februar 2010)

Trekki schrieb:


> Verzweifelt nicht am Eis, da gibt es eine gute Hilfe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Genau so ist es . Hat mir in den letzten Wochen häufige Reifenwechsel eingebracht. Fürs Eis den Conti Spike Claw, für Nassschnee den Muddy Mary DH 2,5 und für festen Schnee den Muddy Mary Performance 2,35. Fahr mit dem Teil jeden Tag über Strasse und Wald auf die Arbeit, da macht man sich die Mühe.


----------



## -MIK- (13. Februar 2010)

stevenscrosser schrieb:


> Mal ne dumme Frage: Inwiefern kann man denn die Abstimmung noch ändern? Ich allein kann im Luftdruck, Zug-Druckstufe etc. variieren, schon klar. Aber was kann der Hersteller noch am Setup verändern, was der Kunde nachher nicht mehr kann?



Naja bei öl gedämpften Elementen kannst Du mit der Viskosität vom Öl noch experimentieren, wobei ich glaube, dass der Effekt nur nachmessbar ist.


----------



## Deleted138492 (13. Februar 2010)

Oh nein, der Effekt ist sehr gut spürbar! Bei der Talas bewirkt 15w30er Motorenöl Wunder in Sachen Ansprechverhalten, beim Dämpfer hilft eine Packung Fett in der Luftkammer anstatt des Schmieröls auch ein viel besseres Federverhalten zu erlangen. Beim Tuning werden noch ein paar Teile getauscht wie Reboundkolben oÄ. Schaut euch einfach mal die Servicebeschreibung von Motopitkan oder TFTuned an, da wird recht viel getan. Und das "Tuning" von Rose besteht nur im Anpassen von Druck- und Zugstufe, was man an den Strichen bzw. jetzt an den Buchstaben erkennen kann. Die hohe Wechseldauer zwischen Ein- und Ausfedern des Kolbens zB wird stark dezimiert (das Teil ist werksseitig nämlich recht träge). Schaut euch mal das Pro Race Tuning von Motopitkan an, da wird sehr viel erledigt und kostet dementsprechend auch 160.


----------



## tgindia (14. Februar 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Oh nein, der Effekt ist sehr gut spürbar! Bei der Talas bewirkt 15w30er Motorenöl Wunder in Sachen Ansprechverhalten,



Servus Müs-Lee, da bin ich ja mal gespannt auf Deine Talas beim Treffen. Wenn die wirklich ein besseres Losbrechmoment bekommt muss ich wohl auch Motoröl oder Gabelöl mit anderer Viskosität reinkippen


----------



## Deleted138492 (14. Februar 2010)

Ich muss mich korrigieren, da kommt kein 15w30 rein, sondern 5w30. Wenn der Dämpfer ausser Haus ist, mache ich einen Ölwechsel und berichte dann .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (14. Februar 2010)

nachtradler schrieb:


> ... für Nassschnee den Muddy Mary DH 2,5 und für festen Schnee den Muddy Mary Performance 2,35


Weiss jemand, ob der 2.5er Reifen auch in den Jabba Wood passt?

-trekki


----------



## nachtradler (14. Februar 2010)

Trekki schrieb:


> Weiss jemand, ob der 2.5er Reifen auch in den Jabba Wood passt?
> 
> -trekki





7,5 cm Breite am Hinterbau. Da passt der MM in 2,5.


----------



## Flouu (14. Februar 2010)

ehm...wenn einem der dämpfer zu weich ist...kann man doch einfach luft zu pumpen oder?

ist glaub ne ziehmlich doofe frage...aber es ist mein erster dämpfer und bevor ich was kaputt machen frag ich doch mal lieber nach


----------



## Flouu (14. Februar 2010)

hat sich schon erledigt....war eine unnötige frage =o


----------



## funbiker9 (14. Februar 2010)

Flouu schrieb:


> hat sich schon erledigt....war eine unnötige frage =o



War keine unnötige Frage, besser fragen als was kaputt zu machen.
An einem neuen Rad ist man irgendwie immer übervorsichtig...geht mir auch so


----------



## Flouu (14. Februar 2010)

jaa=D

ja aber da steh ich jetzt wieder vor einem problem^^
und zwar wie bekomm ich zb 15 bar drauf...geht die pumpe an der tankstelle 'so weit'?
oder habt ihr alle so eine 'fox-pumpe'?


----------



## funbiker9 (14. Februar 2010)

Nix Tankstelle...auf keinen Fall!

Hochdruckpumpe ist ein muß, die gehen in der Regel bis 22 o. 25 Bar.


----------



## Flouu (14. Februar 2010)

okey gut, aber wo bekomm ich die her und wie teuer ist die so ca.?

ich komm mir grad einwenig hilflos vor..sry^^


----------



## funbiker9 (14. Februar 2010)

Flouu schrieb:


> okey gut, aber wo bekomm ich die her und wie teuer ist die so ca.?
> 
> ich komm mir grad einwenig hilflos vor..sry^^



Kein Problem, da mußte ich am Anfang auch durch...

Wenn du eine gute willst, die kostet ca.27  und die hält sehr sehr lang...

http://www.roseversand.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=3474


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flouu (14. Februar 2010)

ach ja..super...danke dir


----------



## nachtradler (14. Februar 2010)

Flouu schrieb:


> okey gut, aber wo bekomm ich die her und wie teuer ist die so ca.?
> 
> ich komm mir grad einwenig hilflos vor..sry^^


Ich habe die hier:
http://www.roseversand.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=350
17,90 und reicht absolut.


----------



## stevenscrosser (14. Februar 2010)

Schließe mich Nachtradler an. Habe selbiges Modell. Mich wundert es, dass ROSE dir beim Kauf nicht die Luftpumpe mit dazu empfohlen hat.


----------



## ka1saa (14. Februar 2010)

stevenscrosser schrieb:


> Schließe mich Nachtradler an. Habe selbiges Modell. Mich wundert es, dass ROSE dir beim Kauf nicht die Luftpumpe mit dazu empfohlen hat.


haben sie bei mir gemacht, hab aber auch soooo viel gefragt *lol*... für den einstieg reicht die billige auf jeden fall, werd mir irgendwann noch son ventil holen, dass beim abschrauben keine luft entweicht, aber am anfang ist das fox-gabel-setup eh nur ein wildes rumgestochere im nebel , da kommts auf das bisschen dann auch nicht an...


----------



## stiffee25 (14. Februar 2010)

hy rosianer

kann nicht zum rose treffen kommen auch nicht zu den die irgendwann folgen
weil ich einen bandscheibenvorfall habe......und hiermit auch mein ende des biken ist!!!!!


----------



## JustFlying (14. Februar 2010)

Oha... mein Beileid...
Steht schon fest das es mit dem Biken ganz aus sein wird?
Bandscheibenvorfall muss ja nicht gleich das Ende des Sports bedeuten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (14. Februar 2010)

Oh nein stiffee, wie ist das denn auf einmal gekommen??? Schreib noch nicht alles ab, tot gesagte leben länger. Ich drück Dir die Daumen, dass Du bald wieder biken kannst!!!


----------



## stiffee25 (14. Februar 2010)

danke!
ja ich hoffe ja noch aber komme dienstag erstmal in kh und mittwoch op..... dann mal sehen was ich noch darf oder net...................

Ride on jungs...............


----------



## -MIK- (14. Februar 2010)

Alter, ich drück Dir sowas von die Daumen!!


----------



## tgindia (15. Februar 2010)

Ohren nicht hängen lassen. Du hast zuviele (und zu geile) bikes die alle wieder ausgeführt werden wollen. Also OP, Reha und das volle Genesungsprogramm - dann darfst auch wieder an die Bikes ran! 

Gute Besserung


----------



## nachtradler (15. Februar 2010)

@stiffee25: Das ist nicht das Ende. Wie tgindia sagt: Volles Programm, dann geht das wieder. Habe da ein wenig Erfahrung, arbeite als Sporttherapeut in der Reha. Habe auch zwei Jungs im Verein mit Bandscheibenprob, die sich beim DH-fahren am wohlsten fühlen. Du musst vor allem muskulär aufgearbeitet werden und nachher weiter daran arbeiten. Dann wird das.
Vorab alles Gute, schreib mal Willingen noch nicht ab.
P.S. Reha gibts gute hier im Saarland (Bliestal Kliniken), mein Arbeitgeber.


----------



## -MIK- (15. Februar 2010)

So siehts aus, Willingen biste dabei!!!


----------



## stiffee25 (15. Februar 2010)

danke danke

oh man das wird ja wwenn noch sehr viel arbeit für mich
aber das gib mir ja wieder hoffnung
meld mich dann zwischen durch wieder..........

ride on...


----------



## WRC206 (15. Februar 2010)

Hey, habs jetzt erst hier gelesen.

Ich wünsch dir auch alles gute und dass du auf jeden Fall weiter biken gehen kannst.
Wer zeigt mir denn sonst bald wie das geht? 

Also viel Glück nochmal.


----------



## tom-tom86 (15. Februar 2010)

Auch von mir alles Gute !!!

P.S. Denk dran, wenn de nach dem Muskelaufbautraining dann 100 kg Kampfgewicht auf die Wage bringst, müssen härtere Federn her


----------



## Gnarze (15. Februar 2010)

Hi,

Samstag ist mein Granite Chief 6 2009er Modell gekommen, sehr geiles Teil, sieht echt super aus, fahren konnte ich leider noch nicht.

Jetzt das nicht so schöne.....:-(

Da fragte ich den Verkäufer nach Flaschenhalter bei der Rahmengröße "L" und der meint: kein Problem, haben hier den CF 29 mit seitlicher Entnahme, das paßt.
Okay, Samstag ausprobiert, beim einfedern stößt der Dämpfer leicht an die Flasche.......kann man ja vielleicht mit ner anderen Flasche optimieren....Also den Verkäufer nochmal angemailt und Sachverhalt geschildert. Antwort des Verkäufers per Mail:
"Hallo Herr xxxx,
vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage.

Bei diesem Granite Chief gibt's Rahmentechnisch keine Lösung für Trinkflaschenhalter.

Die meisten unserer Kundenbenutzen die Trinkrucksäcke wie auf Rose Katalog Seite 664/665, Deuter oder Camelbak."

Häh, wie bitte, keine Lösung? Aber erstmal für 30 Euronen einen Flaschenhalter verkaufen? Komisch, versteh ich nicht.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom-tom86 (15. Februar 2010)

Schau mal gleich auf Seite 1. Da gibt es ein Foto und eine Beschreibung, die dein Problem lösen könnte.

Ich fahre übrigens lieber mit Trinkrucksack. Bei langen Touren brauch man schon mal nen Wechseltrikot, was warmes und Notfallwerkzeug.
Diese Trinkblase ist dabei einfach super praktisch.


----------



## Gnarze (15. Februar 2010)

tom-tom86 schrieb:


> Schau mal gleich auf Seite 1. Da gibt es ein Foto und eine Beschreibung, die dein Problem lösen könnte.
> 
> Ich fahre übrigens lieber mit Trinkrucksack. Bei langen Touren brauch man schon mal nen Wechseltrikot, was warmes und Notfallwerkzeug.
> Diese Trinkblase ist dabei einfach super praktisch.


Danke für den Tip, muß ich mal im Katalog nachblättern.
Aber trotzdem ein geiles Verhalten, erst verkaufen dann sagen geht nicht....

Gruß Gnarze


----------



## funbiker9 (15. Februar 2010)

stiffee25 schrieb:


> hy rosianer
> 
> kann nicht zum rose treffen kommen auch nicht zu den die irgendwann folgen
> weil ich einen bandscheibenvorfall habe......und hiermit auch mein ende des biken ist!!!!!



OH Mist .
Bandscheibenvorfälle sind doch verboten seit 2009...
Laß bloß den Kopf nicht hängen, das biken geht igendwann schon wieder


----------



## -MIK- (15. Februar 2010)

Gnarze schrieb:


> Danke für den Tip, muß ich mal im Katalog nachblättern.
> Aber trotzdem ein geiles Verhalten, erst verkaufen dann sagen geht nicht....
> 
> Gruß Gnarze



Ne, nicht im Katalog, hier im Thread:



eminem7905 schrieb:


> hier nun die flasche am granite in größe L.  Flaschenhalter: Rosekatalog Seite 606 nr.5 und Flasche von BBB in 0,6 Liter





Welche Rahmengröße hast Du denn?


----------



## Gnarze (15. Februar 2010)

@MIK

Meinte ich ja, ;-) Katalog Seite 606 nachgucken, da ist ja dein abgebildeter Flaschenhalter. Habe auch Größe L gekauft, kann den Carbon Halter leider nicht weiter runterschieben, Montagelöcher sind schon am Anschlag, da muß ich wohl mal auf die Gutschrift der Bonuspunkte warten und den gezeigten Flaschenhalter bestellen. Trinkrucksack habe ich schon länger, aber für die kleine Feierabendrunde will ich den nicht immer nutzen bzw danach säubern  und trocknen....


----------



## tom-tom86 (15. Februar 2010)

Na für die Feierabendrunde mit dem Feierabendbier hätte es doch auch sowas getan


----------



## cyclo-dude (15. Februar 2010)

Herr Gnarze, wenn du malwieder vorbeifährst dann sag knall denen den halter doch wieder vorn latz und erklär wie das war, ich denke schon das die den dann zurück nehmen.
kannst du im teuto sicher gut nutzen das bike. ich bin mit meinem jimbo grad nach duisburg gezogen, kam vorher aus borgloh


----------



## Gnarze (15. Februar 2010)

cyclo-dude schrieb:


> Herr Gnarze, wenn du malwieder vorbeifährst dann sag knall denen den halter doch wieder vorn latz und erklär wie das war, ich denke schon das die den dann zurück nehmen.
> kannst du im teuto sicher gut nutzen das bike. ich bin mit meinem jimbo grad nach duisburg gezogen, kam vorher aus borgloh


Kann man hier wirklich gut gebrauchen, Borgloh ist ja dieselbe Location, komme aus Kloster


----------



## Nachor (15. Februar 2010)

?? Sagt mal , hat den ROSE schon was zum Rosetreffen verlauten lassen ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (15. Februar 2010)

Nee, warum auch?

btw: Hier in London habe ich am ersten Tag mehr Fixies und SSPer gesehen als zuvor im ganzen Leben ^^.


----------



## stevenscrosser (16. Februar 2010)

> ?? Sagt mal , hat den rose schon was zum rosetreffen verlauten lassen ??





> nee, warum auch?



hä?


----------



## Deleted138492 (16. Februar 2010)

Was "hä?". Warum sollte denn noch was kommen? Alles was mir von ihnen zukam, habe ich doch schon gepostet. Wenn du was verpasst hast, schau mal eine oder zwei Seiten vorher nach.


----------



## stevenscrosser (16. Februar 2010)

BRRRRRR - ganz ruhig Brauner . Hatte ich falsch verstanden, nichts für ungut.


----------



## Deleted138492 (16. Februar 2010)

Wieso ruhig? Icke bin/war ruhig. Wie man sieht, funktioniert das Internet nicht ohne Smilies...


----------



## cyclo-dude (16. Februar 2010)

ja das ist doch eh klar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (16. Februar 2010)

Doch doch, das Internet funktioniert ohne Smilies, es kommt dennoch auf den Ton an!!!


----------



## Deleted138492 (16. Februar 2010)

Nein, wenn ich diesen hier  dazugetan hätte wärs so rübergekommen wie ich es meinte, nämlich freundlich.

Deshalb: alles klärchen + .


----------



## ka1saa (16. Februar 2010)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Doch doch, das Internet funktioniert ohne Smilies, es kommt dennoch auf den Ton an!!!


hui, drei ausrufezeichen, und da sag mal einer, es kommt auf den ton an... just joking .

@stiffee: alles gute!


----------



## -MIK- (16. Februar 2010)

ka1saa schrieb:


> hui, drei ausrufezeichen, und da sag mal einer, es kommt auf den ton an... just joking .



*gg* Genau das wollte ich damit auch ausdrücken aber Müs Lee ist nicht drauf angesprungen... 

Gut, Spaß bei Seite, als ich Deinen Post das erste mal gelesen habe, dachte ich mir auch "Wat hatta denn?"...

So, nu ist wieder gut und wir haben uns


----------



## Nachor (16. Februar 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Was "hä?". Warum sollte denn noch was kommen? Alles was mir von ihnen zukam, habe ich doch schon gepostet. Wenn du was verpasst hast, schau mal eine oder zwei Seiten vorher nach.



Nix gefunden (jedenfalls nicht zwei Seiten vorhier). Ich kann mich nur nioch an die erste Antwort erinnern, aber da stand der Termin ja noch nicht


----------



## tgindia (16. Februar 2010)

Nachor schrieb:


> Nix gefunden (jedenfalls nicht zwei Seiten vorhier). Ich kann mich nur nioch an die erste Antwort erinnern, aber da stand der Termin ja noch nicht



Dann mal weiter als 2 Seiten Blättern 

Kurz zusammengefasst: rose ist schon fleißig am organisieren! Grillfleisch, ein paar BeeCakes und vielleicht auch noch Bobby Root sind am Start. Immerhin so 4-5 Mann stark wird die Rose Anwesenheit sein 

Das wird ein schönes Festchen...


----------



## stevenscrosser (17. Februar 2010)

Bobby ist schon ein bisschen 'verrückt' oder? *lach*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nKpO-Os6VxQ&feature=related"]YouTube- Bobby Root - Mountain biking[/ame]


----------



## Deleted138492 (17. Februar 2010)

Jup, isser. Gegen den sehen wir beim Treffen wohl alle alt aus .


----------



## -MIK- (17. Februar 2010)

Der ist total crazy....


----------



## Toolpusher69 (17. Februar 2010)

Der totaaaal krank , aber cool . Ami halt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoRis (17. Februar 2010)

Jap Bobby Root ist irgendwie krank xD

Aber ich wollte noch fragen hat einer noch ne Partlist vom Uncle Jimbo 6 das 2009 Modell?
Wollte die mir eigendlich von der Seite Kopieren habs aber dasnn irgendwie vergessen

Danke im Vorraus

Edit: Hat sich erledigt, kann ja einfach in Katalog schaun


----------



## Deleted138492 (17. Februar 2010)

Buah, jetzt komme ich heim und freue mich auf meinen *schwarzen* Boobar und wat is? Schon wieder wurde mir ein grauer geliefert :kotz:. Jetzt bestelle ich mir einfach einen Atlas FR und gut is...


----------



## nachtradler (18. Februar 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Buah, jetzt komme ich heim und freue mich auf meinen *schwarzen* Boobar und wat is? Schon wieder wurde mir ein grauer geliefert :kotz:. Jetzt bestelle ich mir einfach einen Atlas FR und gut is...


Du kannst einem echt leid tun. Soviel Vorfreude und dann sowas. Aber das wird schon werden. Ausser Matsch ist ja momentan auch nicht viel.


----------



## Deleted138492 (18. Februar 2010)

Auch Matsch mach Spaß, der hat mich heute nur wenig gestört . Nach 5 Tagen Großstadt musste ich einfach raus. London - so bald nicht wieder...


----------



## Flouu (18. Februar 2010)

ich stehe gerade vor einem...für mich momentan nicht verständlichen problem^^

und zwar...wenn ich fahre...und dann in den 'leerlauf' gehe...also nciht trete...hängt die kette durch und der schlatkopf (der arm der unter dem ritzen hinten ist..mir fehlt gerade das wort^^) bewegt sich nach vorne.
trete ich jetzt zurück, lockere ich die kette immer mehr und sie hängt immer weiter durch. es ist so als ob sich das ritzel nciht nach hinten drehen kann....

steht das bike jedoch...hängt nichts durch, der schaltarm bleibt in normaler position und die kette lässt sich nach hinter weg drehen...

falls ihr ne lösung wisst..danke(;


----------



## Trekki (18. Februar 2010)

Flouu schrieb:


> falls ihr ne lösung wisst..danke(;



Freilauf defekt? Nimm mal das Rad aus dem Rahmen und drehe die Kassette rückwärts. Dies sollte sehr leicht und insbesondere gleichmässig laufen.


----------



## HansWurst666 (18. Februar 2010)

@FLouu
Hört sich so an als ob der Freilauf nicht mehr in Ordnung ist. Vielleicht hilft es, den Freilauf zu lösen und anschließend wieder fest zu ziehen. Welchen Laufradsatz / Schaltwerk hast Du denn? Bei Mavic gab's öfter mal Probleme mit dem Freilauf.


----------



## Flouu (18. Februar 2010)

mmh...
mein schaltwerk isn shimano SLX...mein laufradsatz is nen mavic....ja dann werd i das morgen mal auseinander bauen
hftl hilfts


----------



## -MIK- (18. Februar 2010)

Def der Freilauf, hatte ich auch. Ist Dir mal beim Antritt die Kette mit nem lauten Knacken durchgerutscht? Mir ganz am Anfang, dabei hats mir einen Kanal der Sperrklinken so weit geöffnet, dass dieser am Nabenkörper schliff und die Kette wieder mitzog. Genau so wie Du es beschrieben hast.

Freilauf ausgebaut, an Rose geschickt, drei Wochen gewartet und nen neuen bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stiffee25 (18. Februar 2010)

hy jungs


so bin wieder unter den lebenden
sieht wieder alles jut bei mir aus ...........und darf bald wieder nach viel training BIKEN


----------



## Deleted138492 (18. Februar 2010)

Glückwunsch!!! Wär doch echt scheissse, wenn du nicht mehr radeln könntest. Wie kam der schnelle Gesundheitswandel denn?


----------



## stiffee25 (18. Februar 2010)

durch ne super OP
muß nur wie gesagt viel tun für mein rücken....


----------



## Deleted138492 (18. Februar 2010)

Na dann: Gutes Gelingen .


----------



## -MIK- (19. Februar 2010)

stiffee25 schrieb:


> durch ne super OP
> muß nur wie gesagt viel tun für mein rücken....



Klasse, das freut mich zu hören.  Gute Genesung


----------



## tgindia (19. Februar 2010)

Was für eine Kette ist eigentlich auf dem Jimbo6?

Möchte ein Kettenschloss einsetzten - nur was für eins (Powerlink II oder III)?

Ritzel ist XT Schaltwerk ja SRAM. Jemand ne Idee?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (19. Februar 2010)

Müsste ne Shimano sein, war zumindest bei mir drauf.


----------



## tgindia (19. Februar 2010)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Müsste ne Shimano sein, war zumindest bei mir drauf.



F*** 

Ist auch bei mir drauf (macht bei XT Ritzel auch Sinn) und Shimano bietet leider kein Kettenschloss. Rose meint - bitte Nietwerkzeug verwenden - Aha.


----------



## Deleted138492 (19. Februar 2010)

Ich dachte, das Sram Kettenschloss könnte man auch an Shimpansoketten verwenden?

btw: Den Ritzeln ist es scheisssegal, welcher Hersteller die Kette zusammengebrutzelt hat .


----------



## tgindia (19. Februar 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Ich dachte, das Sram Kettenschloss könnte man auch an Shimpansoketten verwenden?
> 
> btw: Den Ritzeln ist es scheisssegal, welcher Hersteller die Kette zusammengebrutzelt hat .



Ich würd mal sagen "fast" egal gibt da schon ein paar Systemunterschiede. Über die man logischweise beim Einbau hinwegsehen kann - funktionieren tut es trotzdem. 
Der Roseservice empfiehlt nur SRAM Kettenschlösser NICHT mit Shimano Ketten einzusetzten.


----------



## Deleted138492 (19. Februar 2010)

Diesen beiden Herren hier und hier nach funktioniert es aber mit Shimano. Würde mich auch wundern, wenn nicht. Kette bleibt schliesslich Kette.


----------



## Mircwidu (19. Februar 2010)

Also ich fahr an allen Rädern seit jahren SRAM Kettenschlösser an Shimano Ketten.
Das Powerlink sollte hat nur für 9fach sein.

Natürlich raten die Hersteller ab, da sie ihr eigenes Zeug verkaufen wollen und keine Garantie geben. 
Hab noch nie Probleme festgestellt.

Gruß


----------



## Deleted138492 (19. Februar 2010)

Da hammwas .


----------



## funbiker9 (19. Februar 2010)

stiffee25 schrieb:


> durch ne super OP
> muß nur wie gesagt viel tun für mein rücken....



...super, daß das wieder wird 

...vom Rücken trainieren bekommst auch ein breites Kreuz...und da stehen ja bekanntlich die Mädels drauf


----------



## stevenscrosser (19. Februar 2010)

@Funbiker: Weißt du schon was neues wegen deinem Beef?


----------



## tgindia (19. Februar 2010)

XC01_Biker schrieb:


> Also ich fahr an allen Rädern seit jahren SRAM Kettenschlösser an Shimano Ketten.
> Das Powerlink sollte hat nur für 9fach sein.
> 
> Natürlich raten die Hersteller ab, da sie ihr eigenes Zeug verkaufen wollen und keine Garantie geben.
> ...



Merci für die Infos - Kettenschlösser für die Bikes sind bestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nachtradler (19. Februar 2010)

stiffee25 schrieb:


> durch ne super OP
> muß nur wie gesagt viel tun für mein rücken....


Na, da würde ich eher sagen für den Bauch. Denn die Bauchmuskulatur entlastet dir durch eine effektive Beckenkippung den unteren Rücken. Gerade das Training der unteren Rückenmuskulatur bei einer vernachlässigten Bauchmuskulatur kann das Problem verstärken. Kannst dich ja mal per PM melden.


----------



## nachtradler (19. Februar 2010)

Flouu schrieb:


> ich stehe gerade vor einem...für mich momentan nicht verständlichen problem^^
> 
> und zwar...wenn ich fahre...und dann in den 'leerlauf' gehe...also nciht trete...hängt die kette durch und der schlatkopf (der arm der unter dem ritzen hinten ist..mir fehlt gerade das wort^^) bewegt sich nach vorne.
> trete ich jetzt zurück, lockere ich die kette immer mehr und sie hängt immer weiter durch. es ist so als ob sich das ritzel nciht nach hinten drehen kann....
> ...


Nehmen wir mal den wohl häufigsten Fall an:
Der Kette fehlt Schmierung. Dann bleibt sie hängen und nix dreht sich mehr. Also mal Kette schmieren und dann erst schrauben.


----------



## -MIK- (19. Februar 2010)

Zum SRAM Kettenschloßthema: Als wir letztes Jahr mit meinem Jimbo in Willingen waren, haben wir die Kette drei mal gekürzt (war einfach zu lang). Beim ersten mal hat mein Kumpel ein altes SRAM Kettenschloß aus seiner Kiste gezogen und meinte, hier, kannste haben. Hält heute noch bombig und ich hab noch nicht mal Ahnung, obsn Powerlink II oder III oder überhaupt für 9-fach ausgelegt ist.


----------



## Flouu (19. Februar 2010)

mmh...das habe ich eigentlich gemacht
ich habe jetzt etwas kriechöl in die kleinen öffnungen bei der kassette in richtung freilauf laufen lassen....eine kleine verbesserung war schon zu sehen(;

ich warte jetzt mal ab, nen freund meinte das ich erst mal so ca 60km fahren sollte, vllt legt sich das problem dann...
ich hoffes es mal (;


----------



## Deleted138492 (19. Februar 2010)

Welche Öffnungen meinst du? Ich kann mir grad nix darunter vorstellen.

Btw: Kriechöl schmiert nur kurzzeitig und verfliegt dann, danach ists schlechter als vorher da es Öl und Fett verdrängt. Darum nachher wieder ölen/fetten, damit es lange rund läuft.


----------



## Flouu (19. Februar 2010)

so nen ganz kleiner spalt...über zwischen dem 'rohr' für den schnellspanner und kassette, und hinter der kassette...also zwischen speichen und kassette....aber ich bezweifel es eig. dass so etwas zum freilauf gekommen ist, aber versuchen konnt man es mal....


----------



## Deleted138492 (19. Februar 2010)

Der Freilaufkörper ist doch eigentlich dicht, damit kein Schmutz reingelangt. Ich denke auch nicht, dass das Kriechmittel weit genug vordringen kann. Fahr noch ein wenig und wenns nicht besser wird, schick das Hinterrad ein oder öffne den Freilauf mal selbst um nachzuschauen.


----------



## stiffee25 (19. Februar 2010)

hy

kennt sich jemand mit dämpfer federn aus?
weil in meinen fox shox dhx 5,0 habe ich eine 400.2,8 feder drin und die ist viel zu weich und von der länge her zu kurz
jetzt weiß ich nicht welche feder ich brauche weil kenne mich nicht damit aus!!!!
möchte gerne eine längere und härtere feder haben !!!!!


----------



## Deleted138492 (19. Februar 2010)

Wie lang ist der Dämpfer und wie viel Sag hast du mit der aktuellen Feder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stiffee25 (19. Februar 2010)

meinste die einbaulänge? die ist 190mm
und was ist sag?


----------



## Deleted138492 (19. Februar 2010)

190mm? Ist das nicht ein bisschen wenig? Ich meine, das Jimbo hat 216mm EBL, das BC hat bestimmt mehr.
Sag ist der Negativfederweg, der verschwindet, wenn du dich aufs Rad setzt. Der wird gebraucht, um nicht wie ein nasser Sack Kartoffeln in kleine Löcher zu plumpsen, sondern sie auszugleichen.


----------



## stiffee25 (19. Februar 2010)

ehrlich gesagt habe ich keine ahnung wie die einbau länge ist

der SAG ist heftig habe  die feder ja schon fast auf bis limit geschraubt....
mit mein 82kg ist die feder defi zu weich
achso die feder die ich jetzt drin habe hat ne länge von 140mm


----------



## Trekki (19. Februar 2010)




----------



## stiffee25 (19. Februar 2010)

danke Trekki


dann habe ich ne ebl von 222mm


----------



## Deleted138492 (19. Februar 2010)

Wenn der Dämpfer so krass durchhängt, wie du sagst, würde ich mal eine 500er Feder probieren. Du brauchst also eine Feder für einen 216/222mm (ist die gleiche Feder) langen Dämpfer mit 2.75"/70mm Federweg.

Du musst auf den Durchmesser der Feder achten, Marzocchifedern zB kannst du nicht verwenden, Manitou dagegen schon. Letztere sind auch noch ein ganzes Stück günstiger als die von Fox, wiegen aber ein paar Unzen mehr, manche reden von 200 Gramm.

Es kann verwirrend sein, dass Manitou die Feder mit 222/230mm angibt, aber die kann man auh problemlos verwenden. Diese hier zum Beispiel kostet 3 mal nix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoRis (20. Februar 2010)

Hi,

hab mla nen Frage wie bau ich beim Uncle Jimbo6 mit der Fox Talas(Steckachse) das Vorderrad aus??
Da sind ja nur diese beide Hebel, hab mich aber noch nicht getraut da dran zu gehen.

Danke im Vorraus


----------



## funbiker9 (20. Februar 2010)

Die zwei Hebel nach unten klappen, dann die Steckachse raus drehen.
Die zwei Hebel nicht zu fest anziehen beim wieder verschließen, die klemmen die Steckachse nur...


----------



## stevenscrosser (20. Februar 2010)

Vllt. noch eine kleine Anmerkung *klugscheiss*:

Auf der Nichtgewindeseite ist ein kleiner Hebel im Steckachskopf versenkt, den musst du erst herausklappen, dann lässt sichs auch leichter heraus drehen


----------



## MoRis (20. Februar 2010)

okay danke


----------



## funbiker9 (20. Februar 2010)

MoRis schrieb:


> okay danke



Nur Mut, da kann man eigentlich gar nichts falsch bzw. kaputt machen.

PS.: wenn du das Vorderrad ausgebaut hast, auf keinen Fall die vordere Bremse ziehen...


----------



## MoRis (20. Februar 2010)

jap werd ich nicht, sonst gibs ne riesen sauerei


----------



## funbiker9 (20. Februar 2010)

MoRis schrieb:


> jap werd ich nicht, sonst gibs ne riesen sauerei



Sauerrei gibts nicht...du mußt nur die Kolben wieder auseinander drücken und das kann nerven 







[/URL][/IMG]

*...ich bräuchte mal wasserdichte Unterwäsche...*


----------



## -MIK- (20. Februar 2010)

Flouu schrieb:


> so nen ganz kleiner spalt...über zwischen dem 'rohr' für den schnellspanner und kassette, und hinter der kassette...also zwischen speichen und kassette....aber ich bezweifel es eig. dass so etwas zum freilauf gekommen ist, aber versuchen konnt man es mal....



Also, in den Freilaufkörper kommt nix rein, der ist auf der einen Seite (innen) durch einen Gummiring gedichtet und auf der anderen Seite (außen) dircj das Lager. Die Mavicfreiläufe dürfen auch nie gefettet werden, immer geölt. Ich empfehle Motoröl. Hat mir ein Freund empfohlen. Habe meinen auch damit eingebaut und null Probleme.

Warum da kein Fett rein soll, bzw. im Grunde nur spezielles Fett, ist ganz einfach: Das Fett, dass man i.d.R. zu Hause hat, verklebt bei niedrigen Temperaturen und dann kann es sein, dass die Sperrklinken nurn noch sperren oder halt frei bleiben. Beim Motoröl kannste mal davon ausgehen, dass das nicht passiert und es ist kein Kriechöl, was sich durch jede Ritze saugt (Kapilarkraft [??]).




stiffee25 schrieb:


> der SAG ist heftig habe  die feder ja schon fast auf bis limit geschraubt....
> mit mein 82kg ist die feder defi zu weich



Oih Keule, also mal ehrlich, ich hab in meiner Dicken Lady den DHX RC4 mit ganau der gleichen Feder wie Du und rein vom statischen SAG Messen reicht die aus. Ich vermute zwar, dass die im "richtigen" Einsatz zu weich sein wird und daher eine 450er, max 500er rein muss. Im Gegensatz zu Dir wiege ich aber aktuell 96kg. 

Prüf da noch mal genau nach, ob Du Dich mit dem SAG messen nicht vertan hast, ich würde nämlich sagen, dass Du die Feder locker fahren kannst.


----------



## funbiker9 (20. Februar 2010)

stiffee,

Wieviel sag hast du denn. Man soll die Stahlfeder höchsten 2- 3 Umdrehungen vorspannen. Sonst wird die Federkennlinie schlechter. Fährst du Deinen Dämpfer schon auf max. Druck im Piggy Pack? Hast den *Durchschlagswidertstandseinsteller* komplett rein gedreht?


----------



## -MIK- (20. Februar 2010)

Der Druck im Piggy dürfte sich aber nicht auf den SAG auswirken sondern nur auf den Durchschlagschutz. Je mehr Druck da drin ist, desto progressiver wird der Dämpfer doch, dies kann man noch verstärken, in dem man das Volumen des Piggy verkleinert. Oder liege ich jetzt falsch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (20. Februar 2010)

@MIK

Stimmt.

....aber ich brauche doch nur eine härtere Feder wenn mir der Dämpfer ständig durchschlägt, sonst lohnt doch der Tausch überhaupt nicht. Wenn ich den vollen Federweg ohne spürbaren Durchschlag nutze---> ist doch perfekt.


----------



## -MIK- (20. Februar 2010)

Har, da haste recht, Gedankenknoten in meinem Birnchen... 

BTW.: zum Freilaufthema hab ich mal ein paar Fotos hochgeladen.





Wie ihr sehen könnt, steht die Sperrklinke schon schief im Kanal.



 



Dieser hat sich soweit geöffnet, dass der am Nabenkörper schliff und die Kette mitzog (wie auch beschrieben). Die Abschürfungen seht ihr ja am Freilauf.





Hier noch mal im Profil, auf der rechten Seite ist der von mir angesprochene Dichtring, dieser dichtet den Nabenkörper ab, so dass kein Dreck in den Freilauf kommen kann. Auf der linken Seite sitzt ja wie gesagt das lager, welches außen gedichtet ist. Sind übrigends SKF Lager.


----------



## Deleted138492 (20. Februar 2010)

> Oih Keule, also mal ehrlich, ich hab in meiner Dicken Lady den DHX RC4 mit ganau der gleichen Feder wie Du und rein vom statischen SAG Messen reicht die aus. Ich vermute zwar, dass die im "richtigen" Einsatz zu weich sein wird und daher eine 450er, max 500er rein muss. Im Gegensatz zu Dir wiege ich aber aktuell 96kg.
> 
> Prüf da noch mal genau nach, ob Du Dich mit dem SAG messen nicht vertan hast, ich würde nämlich sagen, dass Du die Feder locker fahren kannst.



Schon mal daran gedacht, dass das Canyon vielleicht ein anderes Anlenksystem und ein anderes Übersetzungsverhältnis hat? Man kann nicht pauschal sagen "tu mal Feder X rein, das passt schon". Jedes Radmodell bzw. jedes Anlenksystem ist anders, man kann nicht immer von dem einen auf das andere schließen.

btw: Damits nicht falsch rüberkommt: .


----------



## funbiker9 (20. Februar 2010)

@MIK
Nette Bilder...jetzt sehe ich endlich mal wie so ein Freilaufkörper von innen aussieht. Habe so etwas noch nie zerlegt.


----------



## stevenscrosser (20. Februar 2010)

@ Funbiker: Was ist denn nu mit deim Beef? Oder schon bei ROSE?


----------



## -MIK- (20. Februar 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Schon mal daran gedacht, dass das Canyon vielleicht ein anderes Anlenksystem und ein anderes Übersetzungsverhältnis hat? Man kann nicht pauschal sagen "tu mal Feder X rein, das passt schon". Jedes Radmodell bzw. jedes Anlenksystem ist anders, man kann nicht immer von dem einen auf das andere schließen.







Müs Lee schrieb:


> btw: Damits nicht falsch rüberkommt: .





Ich wollt schon sagen....  

Spass bei Seite, kla, da haste schon recht Müs Lee aber macht das denn wirklich so einen großen Unterschied aus, dass ich statisch mit einer 400er zurecht komme und stifee nicht?

@Funbiker: Kein Ding, mache die Tage noch ein paar. Rose hat mir als Ersatz nen Bausatz geschickt, da muss ich das Lager noch selber einpressen.


----------



## Deleted138492 (20. Februar 2010)

Ja, das kann durchaus sehr unterschiedlich sein. Während bei dem einen einen Rahmen eine 400er reicht, kann in dem anderen eine 500er von Nöten sein oder eine 300er. Bei Luftdämpfern ists ja das gleiche: Für mein Gewicht sind beim Jimbo 140psi super, am Fritzz bräuchte ich dank höherem Übersetzungsverhältnis und anderem Anlenksystem mehr Druck (1:2,54 vs 1:2,8).


----------



## funbiker9 (20. Februar 2010)

Das ist der große Vorteil von Luftdämpfern. Ein bisschen mehr Druck rein und in 1 Minute ist alles gut.

Bei Stahlfeder wirds da schon teuer...zumindest wer nen Fox Dämpfer hat.


----------



## Deleted138492 (20. Februar 2010)

Darum kann der Sparfuchs ja Manitoufedern kaufen, die passen auch, sind aber ein wenig schwerer (Achtung, RS und MZ passen nüscht!).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stiffee25 (21. Februar 2010)

hy jungs

kurz zum thema dämpfer....habe mir noch ein rat vom freund geholt und haben ne 500 feder bestellt
mal sehen obs besser wird......

wenn jemand bremsen haben möchte oder andere teile bitte pn^^
verkaufe:
formula the one vorne hinten 203mm scheiben
lenker fsa gravity 40mm rise
kettenführung truvativ
schaltung shimano saint

und jetzt noch mal waas zum treffen.....
wie siehts denn aus mit ner fahrgemeinschaft könnte noch 3 bikes mitnehmen......


----------



## -MIK- (21. Februar 2010)

@Stifee: Fahren werde ich selber aber ich lese gerade Du kommst aus Oberhausen, wie fährst denn da nach Willingen, kommst Du über Leverkusen und dann die A1? Wenn ja könnten wir ab Wermelskirchen im Verbund fahren.


----------



## stiffee25 (21. Februar 2010)

@mik

weiß noch nicht wie ich genau fahre^^
aber wenn könnten wir das so machen


----------



## -MIK- (21. Februar 2010)

Saubäää, hab mal grad bei Google geguckt, müssten uns wahrscheinlich der Einfachheit halber auf der Route treffen aber das geht ja auch.


----------



## Deleted138492 (21. Februar 2010)

Sag mal stiffee, könntest du einen Umweg über Luxemburg in Kauf nehmen um zwei Jungspunde mitzunehmen?


----------



## -MIK- (21. Februar 2010)

Müs Lee, die Smilies.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stiffee25 (21. Februar 2010)

das aber ein kleiner umweg^^


----------



## funbiker9 (21. Februar 2010)

Unser Müs Lee halt


----------



## Deleted138492 (21. Februar 2010)

Zufrieden???????


----------



## funbiker9 (21. Februar 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Zufrieden???????



Wie gehts eigentlich Deinem Dämpfer?


----------



## stevenscrosser (21. Februar 2010)

Ihr müsst schon den richtigen benutzen:


----------



## funbiker9 (21. Februar 2010)

Oh mein Gott...es ist ein Müs Lee


----------



## Deleted138492 (21. Februar 2010)

Ach was.


Da fehlt der Schaum vorm Mund. Sieht doch jeder, dass ich das nicht bin .

@ Dämpfer: TFTuned hat mir vor einer Woche gesagt, sie hätte keine Teile mehr, welche aber diese oder nächste Woche eintreffen sollten. Sie schicken mir eine Email, wenn die Teile da sind.


----------



## Nachor (21. Februar 2010)

Ist eigentlich schon irgeendeine Bleibe in/bei Willingen auserwählt wurden ??


----------



## stevenscrosser (21. Februar 2010)

Solange noch nichts konkreteres seitens ROSE veröffentlicht wurde, warten wir damit am besten noch ein wenig oder? Ich meine so Herrbergen Vorschläge etc. habe ich ja ein paar Seiten zuvor schon was gepostet.


----------



## Deleted138492 (21. Februar 2010)

Das ist jedem selbst überlassen, sonst könnte es Streitigkeiten geben .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stiffee25 (21. Februar 2010)

ja aber wollen wir uns nach ROSE richten !!!!!!
mir ist das relativ ob rose seine finger da mit drin hat oder net....


----------



## funbiker9 (21. Februar 2010)

Ein 7 Sterne Hotel sollte es schon sein. Ich will mein Rad nicht selbst abends noch putzen müssen 

Nein ernsthaft. Die Übernachtung sollte jeder selbst klären bzw. organisieren.

PS.: @stiffee

mir ist es auch egal ob ROSE da mit macht oder nicht. Richten werde ich mich nach denen sicherlich nicht.


----------



## Deleted138492 (21. Februar 2010)

Die einen führen, die anderen folgen. Ich für meinen Teil führe lieber als zu folgen und erwähle mein Domizil selbst ^^.


----------



## funbiker9 (21. Februar 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Die einen führen, die anderen folgen. Ich für meinen Teil führe lieber als zu folgen und erwähle mein Domizil selbst ^^.



Was ist denn das für ein Spruch


----------



## stiffee25 (21. Februar 2010)

sehe ich auch so!
ABER fände es auch gut wenn "wir" vllt in einer übernachtungs möglichkeit sind dann könnte man abends noch gemütlich ne bier schnabolieren..........


----------



## Deleted138492 (21. Februar 2010)

@ funbiker: Mann, warum wird jeder Spruch, der auch nur im Geringsten mit dem 3. Reich oder sonst was zu tun haben *könnte*, bei euch gleich so negativ gewertet wie es nur geht? Das hat NIX damit zu tun!


----------



## funbiker9 (21. Februar 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> @ funbiker: Mann, warum wird jeder Spruch, der auch nur im Geringsten mit dem 3. Reich oder sonst was zu tun haben *könnte*, bei euch gleich so negativ gewertet wie es nur geht? Das hat NIX damit zu tun!



Was hat das mit dem 3. Reich zu tun ---> der Spruch ist einfach nur schlecht


----------



## Deleted138492 (21. Februar 2010)

Ok, dann sag das auch, nicht dass das (wie hier) zu blöden Missverständnissen führt ^^. Ich habe halt sehr oft gesehen, dass ein Satz, in dem das Verb "führen" oder auch das Wort "Führer" vorkommt, gleich mit dem 3. Reich assoziiert wird. Ihr Deutschen seid da manchmal ein wenig empfindlich.


----------



## funbiker9 (21. Februar 2010)

stiffee25 schrieb:


> sehe ich auch so!
> ABER fände es auch gut wenn "wir" vllt in einer übernachtungs möglichkeit sind dann könnte man abends noch gemütlich ne bier schnabolieren..........



Man könnte auch kuscheln 

Ich denke da läßt sich schon was finden was halbwegs zusammen liegt. Wenn es auf den Termin mal zu geht, können wir ja ein paar Unterkünfte ( welche nahe zusammen liegen ) hier im Thread vorschlagen. So ein Bierchen oder ähnliches sollte man abends schon zusammen trinken können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stiffee25 (21. Februar 2010)

@funbiker
nee ich kuschel nur mit mein beef^^
das wärre auf jeden nicht schlecht wenn das alles fast zusammen liegt.........


----------



## Deleted138492 (21. Februar 2010)

Das liegt doch eh alles beieinander, oder nicht? Ich meine, Willingen ist ja nicht gerade so groß wie New York oder so wat.


----------



## stiffee25 (21. Februar 2010)

klar ist doch ne welt-stadt oder nicht!


----------



## stevenscrosser (21. Februar 2010)

Mich hat der Spruch eher an irgendein Lied vom aktuellen Rammstein Album erinnert. 

EDIT: Habe grade mal nachgehört: [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YtIfxY_wKy8"]YouTube- Rammstein-Rammlied(Ramm Song)[/ame] ab 1:36 min. Hat nichts mit den plöhden Nazis zu tun 

Aber nun wieder zum Thema. Also ich würde schon gern mit ein paar Gesellen von euch ein Zimmer/Herberge teilen. Von daher würde ich mich da gerne nach der Mehrheit richten bzw. mich jemandem anschließen.


----------



## funbiker9 (21. Februar 2010)

Ja das denke ich auch Willingen kann so groß gar nicht sein.
Wir kommen auf jeden Fall zu zweit ( Frauchen & ich )


----------



## Deleted138492 (21. Februar 2010)

Da habe ich den Spruch ja her, wenn auch leicht abgewandelt 

@ stevens: Ich glaube, wenn du nicht wie Jabba the Hut persönlich aussiehst, wirst du einen Wohnpartner finden ^^.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stevenscrosser (21. Februar 2010)

OMG! Ich erinnerte mich, dass das jetzt irgendwas mit STAR WARS zu tun hatte, aber die Bildersuche bei Google nach 'Jabba the hut' is echt übel. 

Ich hätte da mal ein paar Noob-Fragen, wenn die genehmigt sind *schäm*:

1. Wie wird beim RP23 eigentlich der angegebene Federweg von ca. 160mm gemessen? Wenn ich den 'sichtbaren' Teil des Federbeins, der aus dem Dämpfer herausguckt messe, komme ich auf 62mm. Könnte mir vorstellen das man durch 2 interne Hülsen/Kammern zwischen den komprimierbares Volumen ist oder so den Federweg nochmal erweitert. Ist das so? Kann ich die 160mm überhaupt nachmessen oder wie ergeben die sich?

2. Grade mal an meiner Talas rumgemacht, weil ich das Bike heute mal bisschen frischgemacht habe ( Dreck von Schaltröllchen kratzen und sowas), und dabei entdeckt. Das die angegebenen Abstufungen 100-130-160 so bei mir nicht stimmen. Damit sind sicherlich die im unbelasteten Zustand gemeint oder?. Talas ganz ausgefahren > 165mm. Hebel um 90 Grad gedreht und belatet > Talas bleibt bei mehreren Versuchen trotzdem immer zw. 140 und 145mm. Weitere 90 Grad gedreht und belastst > ich komme nicht unter 120mm. Gemessen habe ich von Staubdichtung an den Standrohren bis zum Eingang der Tauchrohre in die Gabelkrone. Habe ich überhaupt richtig gemessen? Wodran kann das noch liegen?


----------



## Deleted138492 (21. Februar 2010)

1. Das, was du gemessen hast, nennt sich Dämpferhub. Der Federweg ist die Distanz, die das Rad von unten nach oben und wieder zurück auf einer kreisförmigen Bahn bestreitet. Dazu hat der RP23 bei 216mm Einbaulänge 63mm Hub.

2. Falsch gemessen. Die Standrohre sind etwa 7mm länger, als sie komprimierbar sind. Dazu arbeitet das Talas nicht ganz genau, es kann durchaus zu ein paar mm Abweichung kommen.


----------



## stevenscrosser (21. Februar 2010)

> Wenn es auf den Termin mal zu geht, können wir ja ein paar Unterkünfte ( welche nahe zusammen liegen ) hier im Thread vorschlagen.



Ich denke wenn, dann solten wir uns frühstmöglich darum kümern, irgendjemand hatte nämlich schon erwähnt, dass genau am WE 17/18.07 Ferienbeginn ist.


----------



## stevenscrosser (21. Februar 2010)

Danke @ Müs !

nur eins verstehe ich nicht ganz:





> Der Federweg ist die Distanz, um die sich das Rad von unten nach oben und wieder zurück auf einer kreisförmigen Bahn bestreitet.



Verstehe ich das dann richtig, dass wenn die Kante , nehmen wir jetzt mal die unterste und setzen am Reifen ein Orientierungspunkt ), dass dieser Orientierungspunkt, keine Rotation des Rades vorrausgesetzt sich um 160mm in der Höhe variiert und somit der 62mm Hub und die Hinterbau Geometrie zusammen die 160mm Gesamt ergeben?


----------



## Deleted138492 (21. Februar 2010)

Ich verstehe nicht ganz, was du meinst, deshalb mal ein gepflegtes "Hä?" von mir.

Der Hinterbau, kombiniert mit dem Dämpferhub, hat ein Übersetzungsverhältnis von 1:X cm. Das heisst wenn der Dämpfer um 1cm komprimiert wird, bewegt sich das Rad um X cm (im Falle vom UJ um 2.54 cm). Wie man sich nun denken kann, ergibt 63mm Dämpferhub geteilt durch 160mm Gesamtfederweg ein Verhältnis von 1:2.54.


----------



## Nachor (21. Februar 2010)

HRS sagt von 25 Euro bis 152 Euro die Nacht.


----------



## stevenscrosser (21. Februar 2010)

Also stell dir vor. Ich habe einen weißen Marker dabei. Mein Uncle steht unberührt und ohne umzukippen grade auf dem Asphalt. Nun setze ich ein kleinen weißen Punkt am untersten Punkt des Reifens im Lot. So. Nun hält jemand das Rad vorne am Lenker und jemand am Sattel fest sozusagen. Ein dritter von mir aus du  greift nun in die Felge und zieht das Rad bis zum Anschlag hoch. Nun misst man die Höhe, die der weiße Punkt jetzt im komplett eingefederten Zustand hat. Sind dies dann die 160mm? Also der Abstand zum Boden? It vllt. etwas kompliziert, aber weiß grade nicht, wie ich es besser erklären könnte.

EDIT


> er Hinterbau, kombiniert mit dem Dämpferhub, hat ein Übersetzungsverhältnis von 1:X cm. Das heisst wenn der Dämpfer um 1cm komprimiert wird, bewegt sich das Rad um X cm (im Falle vom UJ um 2.54 cm). Wie man sich nun denken kann, ergibt 63mm Dämpferhub geteilt durch 160mm Gesamtfederweg ein Verhältnis von 1:2.54.


 Okay, das habe ich gerafft. Aber angenommen ich wollte ums Verrecken messen. Wäre das dann so wie oben beschrieben?


----------



## Deleted138492 (21. Februar 2010)

Ja, das was du beschreibst ist der Federweg des Hinterrades. Wie ich schon sagte: 





> Der Federweg ist die Distanz, die das Rad von unten nach oben und wieder zurück auf einer kreisförmigen Bahn bestreitet


.


----------



## stevenscrosser (21. Februar 2010)

Okay jetzt klingelts - jetzt kann ich mir das auch mit der kreisförmigen Bahn besser vorstellen auf der auch der Schwerpunkt vom Hinterrad dann 160mm in der Höhe während der Belastung wandert. Danke @ Müs


----------



## Deleted138492 (21. Februar 2010)

Welcher Schwerpunkt denn? Der Schwerpunkt des Rads wird doch durch die G-Kräfte (Sprünge, Knubbel, Drops, Kurven) und die Schwerpunktverlagerungen des Fahrers beeinflusst, nicht durch das bloße Einfedern des Hinterrads ^^.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stevenscrosser (21. Februar 2010)

Nein ich meinte den Schwerpunkt des Hinterrades ( Felge, Reifen, Nabe etc.) , nicht den des Gesamtrades.



> Der Schwerpunkt des Rads wird doch durch die G-Kräfte (Sprünge, Knubbel, Drops, Kurven) und die Schwerpunktverlagerungen des Fahrers beeinflusst, nicht durch das bloße Einfedern des Hinterrads ^^.



Richtig, durch die Position der Räder mit Aufbau (Federelemente eingefedert oder nicht) und des Fahrers.


----------



## Deleted138492 (21. Februar 2010)

Ich glaube, das ist doch zu vernachlässigen. Wenn der Hinterbau wirklich mal 160mm einfedert, ist der Schwerpunkt derart weit unten, dass es nicht mehr ins Gewicht fällt .


----------



## stevenscrosser (21. Februar 2010)

Mal noch was anderes - bei mir siehts ja eher mau aus mit Mitfahrgelegeheit. Kann man sein Rad bei der Bahn mitnehmen? Weiß das jemand von euch?


----------



## Deleted138492 (21. Februar 2010)

Jap, und wenn du es auseinandernimmst und in einen Bikekoffer packst, geht es als Gepäckstück durch und es kostet keinen Aufschlag.


----------



## stevenscrosser (21. Februar 2010)

In welchen könnte das Jimbo denn passen? Hast du grade ein Modell parat?
Oder ich nehm einfach den Monster ROSE Karton


----------



## Deleted138492 (21. Februar 2010)

Eine Biketasche wäre wohl praktischer, da sie Umhängegurte besitzt. So was wie hier, auch Bikebag genannt.


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (22. Februar 2010)

stevenscrosser schrieb:


> Mal noch was anderes - bei mir siehts ja eher mau aus mit Mitfahrgelegeheit. Kann man sein Rad bei der Bahn mitnehmen? Weiß das jemand von euch?




http://www.bahn.de/p/view/service/fahrrad/mitnahme/bahn_und_fahrrad.shtml

Nix mit Fahrrad demontieren - das geht so. Vorrausgesetzt es steigen nicht weitere 30 Leute mit Fahrrad ein....


----------



## Nachor (22. Februar 2010)

MaStErLeNiN schrieb:


> http://www.bahn.de/p/view/service/fahrrad/mitnahme/bahn_und_fahrrad.shtml
> 
> Nix mit Fahrrad demontieren - das geht so. Vorrausgesetzt es steigen nicht weitere 30 Leute mit Fahrrad ein....



JEPP und der Zug hat eine "Fahhradwagen". Laut der Seit die du verlinkt hast


----------



## herkulars (22. Februar 2010)

Natürlich geht es auch so. Kostet aber 4,50 zusätzlich. Was Müs Lee meinte ist, dass Dein Fahrrad nichts zusätzlich kostet, wenn Du es demontiert in einer Tasche transportierst. Dann ist es ein Gepäckstück und kein Fahrrad. So kann man auch sein Fahrrad mit in den ICE nehmen, in dem keine Fahrräder transportiert werden dürfen, weil es dort keine "Fahrradwagen" gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom-tom86 (22. Februar 2010)

Geht aber nur in den IC-Zügen, nicht im ICE. Im ICE brauchst du ne Tasche,

Denk dran, mindestens einen Tag vorher das Ticket zu holen, da man die STellplätze im IC reservieren muss, bzw. ohne ist es immer ungewiss ob nicht alles schon belegt ist.
Die reservierung ist eh kostenlos beim Kauf des Tickets mit drin.


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (22. Februar 2010)

herkulars schrieb:


> Natürlich geht es auch so. Kostet aber 4,50 zusätzlich. Was Müs Lee meinte ist, dass Dein Fahrrad nichts zusätzlich kostet, wenn Du es demontiert in einer Tasche transportierst. Dann ist es ein Gepäckstück und kein Fahrrad. So kann man auch sein Fahrrad mit in den ICE nehmen, in dem keine Fahrräder transportiert werden dürfen, weil es dort keine "Fahrradwagen" gibt.



Da gibts aber ne kleine Einschränkung:
"Demontierte und komplett verpackte handelsübliche Fahrräder sowie zusammengeklappte Fahrräder (letztere auch unverpackt) können als kostenloses Handgepäck mitgenommen werden, s*ofern diese unter bzw. über dem Sitz sicher verstaut werden können*."

Wenn du dein Rose-Bike vorher durch die Schrottpresse drückst dann kannst es als Handgepäck im Zug mitnehmen


----------



## herkulars (22. Februar 2010)

Ach, Hinterbau "mal eben kurz" demontieren, dann wird das schon klein genug. Außerdem ist die Anzahl der Gepäckstücke bei der Bahn soweit ich weiß nicht begrenzt. Und glaub mal nicht, dass der Schaffner alle Deine Taschen / Koffer auf evtl. darin befindliche Fahrräder überprüft.

Dass das in der Praxis Blödsinn ist, ist mir auch klar.


----------



## ka1saa (22. Februar 2010)

tom-tom86 schrieb:


> Die reservierung ist eh kostenlos beim Kauf des Tickets mit drin.


 seit wann denn das? die werden ja wohl nicht auf ihre alten tage die preise reduzieren, das glaub ich nicht ^^. soweit ich weiß, kost ne sitzplatzreservierung ohne karte 4,50 und mit karte 2,50...


----------



## stiffee25 (22. Februar 2010)

hy jungs

hier wird gerade das beef geschlachtet
und wartet auf die neuen teile..........................


----------



## funbiker9 (22. Februar 2010)

stiffee25 schrieb:


> hy jungs
> 
> hier wird gerade das beef geschlachtet
> und wartet auf die neuen teile..........................



Putzen 

Was für Teile kommen denn dran?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stiffee25 (22. Februar 2010)

bin ja gerade dabei es zu putzen

was kommt da dran viel
spank stiffy felgen(weiß) mit hope pro 2 naben
spank 777 lenker weiß
hope m6 ti bremsen
sram schaltung x-0 (orange) +schalthebel(orange)
kettenführung MRP - G2 Chain Guide 2009 - Cedric Gracia Edition
griffe und so klein kram noch


----------



## funbiker9 (22. Februar 2010)

stiffee25 schrieb:


> bin ja gerade dabei es zu putzen
> 
> was kommt da dran viel
> spank stiffy felgen(weiß) mit hope pro 2 naben
> ...



Hübsche Partliste...


----------



## Deleted138492 (22. Februar 2010)

Und teuer ^^.

Btw: TFTuned hat die Teile jetzt parat und morgen oder übermorgen geht der Dämpfer auf die Reise. Dann nehme ich mir auch mal den Ölwechsel der Gabel zur Brust.


----------



## stiffee25 (22. Februar 2010)

@funbiker  Danke

@müs lee
teuer ist relativ^^ hält sich aber im rahmen


----------



## jonalisa (22. Februar 2010)

Hallo erst mal,

ich wende mich mit meinen Fragen in erster Linie an alle "Onkels" hier im Forum und hoffe natürlich, dass Letztere mir behilflich sein könnten.
Habe mich durch alle 90 Seiten durchgelesen und zum Einen die Erkenntnis gemacht, dass hier viel Fachwissen und Kompetenz kursiert, zum Anderen aber leider auch feststellen müssen, dass es noch keine Antwort auf meine Fragen gibt.
Ich werde mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit bald Besitzer eines Rose Uncle Jimbo 8 2010 sein.
Mein bevorzugtes Einsatzgebiet sind Singletrails im Vinschgau, wobei auch längere Touren (8 Stunden) dabei sind.
Für die teils sehr ruppigen Abfahrten mit über 1000 Hm eignet sich ein Enduro am besten. Ich sollte vielleicht auch erwähnen, dass ich keine Bikeparks besuche, da ich mich in der Natur zur Genüge austoben kann.

Nun meine beiden Fragen:

1) Wie gut klettert das Uncle Jimbo wirklich?
2) Welche Rahmengröße würdet ihr bei Körpergröße 181cm und Schrittlänge 86cm empfehlen?

Zur Erinnerung: Es sollte was zum Spielen sein, womit man aber auch lange Touren gut übersteht.

Granite Chief wird es deswegen nicht, weil die Gabel nicht steif genug ist, und es zu "wenig" Federweg hat. Auch die Laufräder und die Kurbel (Carbon) überzeugen mich nicht.


----------



## stiffee25 (22. Februar 2010)

jonalisa schrieb:


> Hallo erst mal,
> 
> ich wende mich mit meinen Fragen in erster Linie an alle "Onkels" hier im Forum und hoffe natürlich, dass Letztere mir behilflich sein könnten.
> Habe mich durch alle 90 Seiten durchgelesen und zum Einen die Erkenntnis gemacht, dass hier viel Fachwissen und Kompetenz kursiert, zum Anderen aber leider auch feststellen müssen, dass es noch keine Antwort auf meine Fragen gibt.
> ...



zu1. das jimbo klettert sehr sehr gut....man muß halt auch was in den beinen haben ^^
zu2. also ich bin 183 und habe mein jimbo in m und passt perfect


----------



## trigger666 (22. Februar 2010)

@jonalisa; ich selbst habe bei fast identischen vorraussetzungen(1cm  unterschied) den onkel in L genommen. ist für touren besser geeignet. 

klettern tut der onkel gut(habe 2,5 Muddy Mary in der Freeride Version drauf), hatte vorher ein hardtail das dementsprechend leichter war und besser berghoch ging. dafür ist bergrunter ein traum.

@alle; wg. hotels und co. habe ich mal geschaut, es gibt schon gute zimmer ab 25 die nacht.

ich werde bei gutem wetter schon 1-2 tage vorher anreisen. will noch jemand früher anreisen? dann könnte man vorher zusammen ne runde drehen und/oder den park besuchen.


----------



## jonalisa (22. Februar 2010)

Danke für die fixe Antwort.

Würde aber gerne auch noch andere Meinungen hören, wenn möglich.


----------



## jonalisa (22. Februar 2010)

Danke für die fixe Antwort.

Würde aber gerne auch noch andere Meinungen hören, wenn möglich?!


----------



## jonalisa (22. Februar 2010)

Wenn ihr auf dem Rad so schnell seid wie beim Antworten...
Alle Achtung.

Jetzt bin ich wieder zwischen M und L.

Gebt mir bitte mehr!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stiffee25 (22. Februar 2010)

wenn echt nur touren und so fährst würde ich dir vllt aucht L raten!


----------



## jonalisa (22. Februar 2010)

Da ist mir wohl ein Beitrag zu viel hineingerutscht.

Gibt's ne Möglichkeit den wieder zu löschen?!


----------



## stiffee25 (22. Februar 2010)

ach ist doch egal^^


----------



## Deleted138492 (22. Februar 2010)

Für Touren definitiv L. Klettern tut es sehr gut, keine Frage. Das Propedal und die absenkbare Gabel sind wirklich hilfreich und ich will die bald nicht mehr missen.

Btw: Welches Hotel hat denn so tiefe Preise? Je nachdem reise ich auch einen Tag früher an, dann können meine Eltern mich hinbringen.


----------



## stiffee25 (22. Februar 2010)

das würde ich auch gerne wiesen weil ist ja ein top preiß!


----------



## Trekki (22. Februar 2010)

jonalisa schrieb:


> Wenn ihr auf dem Rad so schnell seid wie beim Antworten...
> Alle Achtung.
> 
> Jetzt bin ich wieder zwischen M und L.
> ...


Ich bin zwar einige cm grösser, die Proberunde im Biketown hat mich aber auf den XL (Jabba Wood) gebracht. Was ich damit sagen möchte: falls Du irgendwie die Möglichkeit hast, fahre nach Bocholt. Dort haben die alle Modelle in allen Grössen.

(mein) Problem beim L : meine Knie sind beim einlenken an den Lenker gestossen. Bisher bin ich immer L bzw. 21" gefahren.

Vor einiger Zeit habe ich eine Werbung bekommen, dass die Rose-Räder verliehen werden. Die Leihgebühren wurden auf den neukauf angerechnet. Villeicht gibt es das Angebot noch, ruf doch einfach mal an.

-trekki


----------



## tgindia (22. Februar 2010)

jonalisa schrieb:


> Wenn ihr auf dem Rad so schnell seid wie beim Antworten...
> Alle Achtung.
> 
> Jetzt bin ich wieder zwischen M und L.
> ...



Aufgrund Deiner Voraussetzungen und des voraussichtlichen Einsatzes rate ich dir zu L. Fahr ich selber und quäl mich auch mit vielstündigen Touren 

Wenn Du mir Deine Email gibst kann ich Dir die bisher gesammelten Rahmengrößen mit Fahrerdaten zukommen lassen! Das sollte Deine Frage/n seeeehr schnell beantwortet haben


----------



## -MIK- (22. Februar 2010)

jonalisa schrieb:


> Nun meine beiden Fragen:
> 
> 1) Wie gut klettert das Uncle Jimbo wirklich?
> 2) Welche Rahmengröße würdet ihr bei Körpergröße 181cm und Schrittlänge 86cm empfehlen?
> ...



Willkommen im Thread. 

Zu 1.) Klettert wie ne kleine Bergziege, unglaublich gut. Fahr z.Zt. 2,4er Fat Albert Front Rear und geht trotzdem Berg auf gut.

Zu 2.) Ich habe eine 89er Schrittlänge bei knapp 1,80 glaub ich und fahre L. Passt zwar ganz gut und ich fühl mich sau wohl auf dem Bike, würde aber im Nachhinein auch das M mal probieren. Mein Canyon Torque FRX hab ich in M genommen. Ja, ist ne andere Geo und ein DH taugliches Bike, wenns aber was zum Spielen sein soll, dann dürfte bei Deiner Schrittlänge M ganz gut passen. Wenns sein muss ne längere Sattelstütze, bzw. da ist doch die Jopplin drin oder? Dann passts doch in jedem Fall. 

Rein von den "trockenen" Daten würde ich Dir zu M raten, allerdings unterschreibe ich den Vorschlag, das Bike in der Biketown in beiden Größen zu testen.

Zur Gabel und den Kurbeln: Die Gabel ist ein Traum, bin von einer 32er Talas auf die 36 gewechselt. Sind Welten, da bist Du beim Jimbo natürlich sehr gut dabei. Die FSA Afterburner macht auch einen guten Eindruck.



trigger666 schrieb:


> @alle; wg. hotels und co. habe ich mal geschaut, es gibt schon gute zimmer ab 25 die nacht.
> 
> ich werde bei gutem wetter schon 1-2 tage vorher anreisen. will noch jemand früher anreisen? dann könnte man vorher zusammen ne runde drehen und/oder den park besuchen.



Oh, da hätte ich auch Interesse dran, wenns wirklich so günstig kommt, könnte ich mir auch eine Anreise Do oder Fr vorstellen.


----------



## ka1saa (22. Februar 2010)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Willkommen im Thread.
> 
> Zu 1.) Klettert wie ne kleine Bergziege [...]
> Zu 2.) [...]


bei 1. schließ ich mich direkt mal an . ach ja, die gabel hat natürlich kein lockout, war bisher aber kein problem, auch wenn man da sicher bergauf noch ein paar körner sparen könnte, aber dafür, dass sie das nicht hat, gehts ab wie luzi ^^.
wenns ein tourentaugliches rad werden soll, würd ich eher L sagen. bin zwar etwas größer (187/94), aber bei mir ist dafür L grenzwertig (in die richtung: zu klein). habs jetzt mal mit nem längeren vorbau probiert, jetzt fährts sich prima auf touren, aber bergab bin ich mir da noch nicht so sicher ^^. naja hab grad wenig zeit, zu testen.
probefahrt wär wohl ideal .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stiffee25 (22. Februar 2010)

Oh, da hätte ich auch Interesse dran, wenns wirklich so günstig kommt, könnte ich mir auch eine Anreise Do oder Fr vorstellen.[/QUOTE]

schließe mich an wenn das so vom preiß her hinkommt


----------



## Deleted138492 (22. Februar 2010)

Ausser, das Hotel ist eine einzige Bruchbude, in der einem die Tür entgegenkommend auf die Birne knallt und der Massagesessel nur wegen den Kakerlaken vibriert...


----------



## stiffee25 (22. Februar 2010)

hauptsache das bike schläft gut^^ und ist sicher untergebracht der rest ist mir egal......

weiß einer ob da nen zeltplatz ist???


----------



## stevenscrosser (23. Februar 2010)

@ Jonalisa: Ich habe eine Gr. von 1,80m und ein SL von 85cm. M passt mir wie angegossen. Beim damaligen Gespräch mit dem Mitarbeiter habe ich auch erst gesagt, dass sich das Bike schon ein wenig Richtung Touren orientieren soll. Der Verkäufer riet mir aber damals trotz meiner Maße, die exakt zwischen L und M lagen zu M, da die Rahemn seiner Aussage nach eh etwas größer ausfallen sollten. Kurzum: M sitzt perfekt. 
Knackpunkt bei dir: jewals in Gr. und SL 1cm größer - ja auch das kanns schon rausreißen und ich glaube eine leicht veränderte Geometrie der 2010er Bikes. Von daher kann zumindest ich dir nicht sagen, ob die Angaben, die dir die Leute zu ihren 2009er Modellen machen auch für das 2010er zutreffend sind . Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre, dir das Bike einfach mal über ein Wochenende wahlweise in M oder L zu ordern und es auszuprobieren.


----------



## tom-tom86 (23. Februar 2010)

Klettereigenschaften: Wenn du dir nen Jimbo 8 holst..... 13,2 kg ? HAllo????
Wieviel weniger soll denn ein Enduro noch wiegen?

Rahmengröße: Einfach mal bei Rose anrufen!!!!! Die haben Erfahrung, Größentabellen und können dir einen guten Vorschlag machen.

Ich (1,85) fahre ne M und die is Perfekt für Touren und mit den anderen im Wald rumzuspielen. War die Empfehlung des Verkäufers am Telefon. Danke nochmal an ihn.


----------



## -MIK- (23. Februar 2010)

Denke auch, dass M die bessere Wahl sein wird, bei den 1cm Unterschieden einfach nen längeren Vorbau und die Jopplin weiter raus, feddich.

Aber mal was anderes, schickt Rose die Bikes nicht mehr zum Testen? Letztes Jahr hatte Rose doch Testbikes verschickt. Frag doch mal an, ob Du nicht über ein WE ein M haben kannst, sollte es Dir dann zu klein sein, kannste L bestellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (23. Februar 2010)

Neuigkeiten!!!



			
				  schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Herr Müs Lee,
> 
> falls Sie noch nichts anderes haben, könnten wir den Grillabend im Bavarium Willingen organisieren. Dort hätten wir eine Terrasse mit ausreichend Sitzmöglichkeiten, einen Grill und Getränke direkt vor Ort. Das Bavarium ist direkt in der Willinger Innenstadt und somit nah bei anderen Kneipen, falls Sie noch weiter ziehen wollen.
> 
> ...



Wann sollen wir denn den Grill anschmeissen? Ich schlage ein Treffen um 6 Uhr vor, dann kann um 7 das Fleisch aufgelegt werden und der Abend kann gut ausklingen.


----------



## -MIK- (23. Februar 2010)

Passt


----------



## stiffee25 (23. Februar 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Neuigkeiten!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Wann sollen wir denn den Grill anschmeissen? Ich schlage ein Treffen um 6 Uhr vor, dann kann um 7 das Fleisch aufgelegt werden und der Abend kann gut ausklingen.



6uhr etwas früh bin ich noch garnicht wach


----------



## -MIK- (23. Februar 2010)

PM stiffee...


----------



## stevenscrosser (23. Februar 2010)

Geile Sache  6 Uhr passt. Aber die Teilnehmerzahl lässt sich im Moment schlecht sagen oder?


----------



## Deleted138492 (23. Februar 2010)

Ich sagte 26, Tendenz steigend. Mehr kann ich ja bisher nicht sagen.


----------



## jonalisa (23. Februar 2010)

Vorerst mal einen großen Dank an alle,

mit dem Testen habe ich leider zwei Probleme.

1) Bocholt ist verdammt weit weg 
2) Räder werden zum Testen nicht nach Italien geschickt


----------



## stevenscrosser (23. Februar 2010)

*lach* mit der Bahn brauchts nach Willingen Upland entweder 6,5 oder sonst *13!* Stunden 
Falls jemand von den Karlsruhern noch nen Platz frei hat, denkt an mich


----------



## funbiker9 (23. Februar 2010)

jonalisa schrieb:


> Vorerst mal einen großen Dank an alle,
> 
> mit dem Testen habe ich leider zwei Probleme.
> 
> ...



Hi,

ich fahre das Jimbo auf Touren und Trails.

Größe M bei 1,82m und 85cm Schrittlänge. Paßt mir sehr gut und absolut keine Probleme was das Thema Lenker und Knie betrifft. Da ist noch genug Platz.


----------



## trigger666 (23. Februar 2010)

ich bin finde 18uhr treffen und 19uhr essen super

fleisch auf feuer gut

bei der pension schröder habe ich bereits angefragt gehabt. die pension macht einen super eindruck. bin gespannt, was frei ist.

die 25Euro für die günstigste übernachtungsmöglichkeit, hat sich als nicht gepflegte preisliste eines hotels entpuppt.(wurde mir bei reservierung mitgeteilt)

sorry falls sich jemand falsche hoffnungen gemacht hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stiffee25 (23. Februar 2010)

aber bitte nicht mein beef aufs feuer^^


----------



## funbiker9 (23. Februar 2010)

stiffee25 schrieb:


> aber bitte nicht mein beef aufs feuer^^



 Scherzkeks


----------



## Toolpusher69 (23. Februar 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Neuigkeiten!!!
> Wann sollen wir denn den Grill anschmeissen? Ich schlage ein Treffen um 6 Uhr vor, dann kann um 7 das Fleisch aufgelegt werden und der Abend kann gut ausklingen.



Gute Zeit, bin dabei  ( Ich habe mich schon für den 17.-18.07.10 bei meiner Familie abgemeldet  , danke Frau und Kind !!! ).


----------



## stiffee25 (23. Februar 2010)

bin ich der einzige der miten beef da aufkreuzt????


----------



## funbiker9 (23. Februar 2010)

Toolpusher69 schrieb:


> Gute Zeit, bin dabei  ( Ich habe mich schon für den 17.-18.07.10 bei meiner Familie abgemeldet  , danke Frau und Kind !!! ).



Ich bring meine Frau mit...die geht auch gerne in Bikeparks. Zusammen sind wir das Crash Boom Bang Team  ( einen erwischt es immer )


----------



## Toolpusher69 (23. Februar 2010)

@jonalisa,

1) Klettert nicht schlechter als mein ehemaliges Cube Stereo.
2) Ich bin 1,85 mit 90er SL und fahre ein UJ6 in L. Ich habe beide Größen getestet und mich dann für L entschieden da ich meist im Mittelgebirge fahre (Tourenlastig ) und 1-3 mal im Jahr in den Bikepark gehe. Da du aber anscheinend viel hüppen ( spielen ) willst, würde ich dir zu M raten.
Gruß Toolpusher69


----------



## tgindia (23. Februar 2010)

trigger666 schrieb:


> ich bin finde 18uhr treffen und 19uhr essen super
> 
> fleisch auf feuer gut
> 
> ...



Yeeees, so wird's gemacht! 

Pension Schröder sieht auch nett aus, haben aber nur noch 2 Einzelzimmer frei. Wenn alle Stricke reisen schlaf ich neben meinem Jimbo im Auto


----------



## Deleted138492 (23. Februar 2010)

W00t! Nur noch 2 Einzelzimmer! Dann klemme ich mich morgen mal ans Telefon oder ich muss im Zelt schlafen...


----------



## robert80 (24. Februar 2010)

Mal was anderes:

Wer von den Granite Chief Fahrern hat schon mal die Bremsen getauscht?

Ich häng irgendwie in der Luft wie das mit den innenverlegten Zügen gehen soll am hinteren Teil des Rahmens. Das sieht recht eng aus und ob ich da Stahlflexleitungen durch bekomme ohne dass diese arg gequetscht werden.

Würde gerne die One gegen ne Hope M4 Tauschen....

Wie ich die Leitung durch bekommen soll ist mir ebenfalls etwas schleierhaft, so einen Luxus wie innenverlegte Züge hatte ich bis jetzt nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (24. Februar 2010)

Ich musste das auch schon durchmachen. Schieb die Leitung von hinten nach vorne durch, bis sie am Ende des Oberrohrs angelangt ist. Bau die Gabel aus und versuche, durch Drehen und Werkeln die Leitung zum Loch zu bewegen. Steck den Finger durch das Loch im Steuerrohr, so kannst du die Leitung hoch und runter bewegen. Es kann sein, dass ein Stück Schaumgummi das Unterfangen verkompliziert (das verhindert Kabelklappern beim Einfedern), aber es ist machbar.

Btw: Wie kürzt man überhhaupt eine Stahlflex? Mit dem Cutter könnte es ja schwierig werden.


----------



## robert80 (24. Februar 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Ich musste das auch schon durchmachen. Schieb die Leitung von hinten nach vorne durch, bis sie am Ende des Oberrohrs angelangt ist. Bau die Gabel aus und versuche, durch Drehen und Werkeln die Leitung zum Loch zu bewegen. Steck den Finger durch das Loch im Steuerrohr, so kannst du die Leitung hoch und runter bewegen. Es kann sein, dass ein Stück Schaumgummi das Unterfangen verkompliziert (das verhindert Kabelklappern beim Einfedern), aber es ist machbar.
> 
> Btw: Wie kürzt man überhhaupt eine Stahlflex? Mit dem Cutter könnte es ja schwierig werden.




Also ich muss zugeben das ist mir zu viel Arbeit bzw. bin ne faule Sau zur Zeit 

Ginge es wenn ich die Leitung der One an die Hope baue?

Kürzen geht mitm Dremel und ner Trennscheibe ganz einfach und vor allem Sauber


----------



## Deleted138492 (24. Februar 2010)

Ob man die Komponenten kombinieren kann weiss ich nicht. Wenn der Durchmesser der Leitung und die Stützhülse auch passt, dann ja. Aber wenn du schon Stahlflexleitungen hast, dann nutze es doch. Du kannst auch einen Draht an die alte Leitung kleben, sie rausziehen, den Draht an die neue kleben und durchpfriemeln.


----------



## robert80 (24. Februar 2010)

"Noch" habe ich sie nicht, wollte diese heute oder morgen bestellen. Dann fiel mir das mit der Kabelführung auf und ich schaute genauer nach 

Bei meinem alten ging das mit den Stahlflex einfacher zum kürzen als die normalen Leitungen, der Dremel ist echt perfekt für sowas. Aber aufpassen, kann in die Augen spritzen beim kürzen, man sollte eine Brille tragen oder einen guten Augenarzt kennen


----------



## -MIK- (24. Februar 2010)

Ich hatte das dem Müs Lee schon empfohlen: Schraub die Leitungen von Hebel und Bremskörper ab, zieh einen dünnen aber genügend dicken Draht durch die alte Leitung von der The One. Müs Lee hat herausgefunden, dass das einfädeln von hinten (jaja, ein Schelm wer böses dabei denkt ) praktikabler ist, würde ich nun die Leitung der The One von vorne heraus ziehen, dabei aber drauf achten, dass das Kabel (oder besser ein dünner Draht) nicht mit heraus kommt. Nun fädelst Du den Draht, das Kabel in die Hope Leitung ein und hast so Deine Führung. Kommst Du vorne an, kannst Du mit dem Kabel ode Draht die Leitung zum Ausgangsloch führen....

Soweit meine theoretische Idee.


----------



## Deleted138492 (24. Februar 2010)

Du vergisst da was Wichtiges: Man kann den Banjo nicht von der Leitung entfernen, und so kann man die Leitung nicht nach vorne ausziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stiffee25 (24. Februar 2010)

jungs das einfachste ist ein schweißdraht vorher durch zu schieben^^ ne sache von 2 min nur so zu info...........................


----------



## -MIK- (24. Februar 2010)

stiffee25 schrieb:


> jungs das einfachste ist ein schweißdraht vorher durch zu schieben^^ ne sache von 2 min nur so zu info...........................



Jaaa, genau daran hatte ich gedacht, mir fehlte aber das Wort.... Döing.

@Müs: Ouh, okay, dann das Ganze halt doch konventionell von vorne.


----------



## robert80 (24. Februar 2010)

Okay also probiere ich mal von vorne (ist mir eh lieber)

Mal sehen was dabei rauskommt


----------



## stiffee25 (24. Februar 2010)

von vorne ist eh leichter^^


so mal wieder ein kleines update........felgen sind gerade angekommen


----------



## Flouu (24. Februar 2010)

so...konnte gerade zum ersten mal mein bike richtig ausfahren da der meiste schnee jetzt weg ist^^
es fährt sich richtig richtig gut 

nur finde ich das der dämpfer sehr weich ist, ich habe 10-12 bar drauf, und dann habe ich zum test ein kleinen bunny hop gemacht und der dämpfer federte 2/3 ein, obwohl der sprung echt nicht hoch war und ich wiege ca. 75 kg.

wenn ich jetzt im bikepark fahre und etwas höher springe, schlägt der mir doch bestimmt durch...15 - 17 bar hält der dämpfer doch noch aus oder?
ich meine gelesen zu haben das max. 21 bar 'rein passen'.

mit wieviel bar fahrt ihr?


----------



## stiffee25 (24. Februar 2010)

bei mein jimbo habe ich 13bar drin.......


----------



## Flouu (24. Februar 2010)

und wie weit federt der so ca ein wenn du draufsitzt?


----------



## stiffee25 (24. Februar 2010)

puhh schwer zu sagen denke so ca 1cm.... bin damit auch schon den einen oder andern drop gesprungen aber nie wirklich durchgeschlagen oder einfach nicht gemerkt^^


----------



## Flouu (24. Februar 2010)

mh okey^^...ich werd denk einfach nochn bissel draufpacken....15 bar müssten top sein^^hoff ich


----------



## Deleted138492 (24. Februar 2010)

Bunny Hops und Drops ins Flache sind eine höhere Belastung als so manch einer denken mag . Der Dämpfer sollte 2cm einfedern, wenn du normal drausitzt (ca. 30%). Der Dämpfer schlägt im Bikepark auch nicht so schnell durch, die Landungen dort sind ja meist langgezogen, was die Energie aus dem Drop "in die Länge zieht" und verteilt. Im Flachen knallt man einfach mit vollem Gewicht auf das Rad, weshalb die Federung mehr arbeiten muss und Bunny Hops nicht als Referenz herhalten sollten ^^.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (24. Februar 2010)

Glaub ich hab 16bar in dem Dämpfer...


----------



## cyclo-dude (24. Februar 2010)

ich habe 18 bar drin glaub ich oder 17, und der dämpfer macht max. 20 mit meine ich gehört zu haben.


----------



## tgindia (24. Februar 2010)

Leute, ich werd noch bekloppt.

Jetzt hab ich endlich wieder meine Vorderradbremse (bisher dicht  ) aber nach wie vor das *Tretlagerknacken*.

Hatte alles nachgezogen (Kinematik und Hinterradnabe+gefettet/Sattelstütze unbelastet) aber es ist deutlicher als zuvor zu hören.

Gerade im langsamen Wiegetritt. Muss man am Tretlager vielleicht was nachziehen? Wenn ja wie?

Hab mal ein Video davon gemacht. Das Knacken ist deutlich hörbar (wenn es auch nicht wie in echt klingt) und mein Schnaufen einfach überhören 

Vielleicht habt ja Ihr noch eine Idee. (Wenn nicht wird Müs_Lee sicherlich beim Treffen in Willingen alles auseinander schreiben, weil es Ihn interessiert woher das kommt und er es nicht hat )
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=di3PPJ2bk5A"]YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## ka1saa (24. Februar 2010)

tgindia schrieb:


> youtube





> dieses video ist privat.


...? ^^


----------



## funbiker9 (24. Februar 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Bunny Hops und Drops ins Flache sind eine höhere Belastung als so manch einer denken mag . Der Dämpfer sollte 2cm einfedern, wenn du normal drausitzt (ca. 30%). Der Dämpfer schlägt im Bikepark auch nicht so schnell durch, die Landungen dort sind ja meist langgezogen, was die Energie aus dem Drop "in die Länge zieht" und verteilt. Im Flachen knallt man einfach mit vollem Gewicht auf das Rad, weshalb die Federung mehr arbeiten muss und Bunny Hops nicht als Referenz herhalten sollten ^^.



Man sollte seinen Dämpfer & Gabel auch nicht mi 30% SAG oder oder oder einstellen...
Man sollte die Dämpfer und Gabelabstimmung so wählen, daß auf dem Spot / Trail usw. den man am meisten fährt und am anspruchsvollsten ist ( für die Federelemente ), der Federweg bis auf eine kleine Reserve genutzt wird.

Danach stimmt man sein Fahrwerk erstmal ab und nicht pauschal 30% SAG.


----------



## tgindia (24. Februar 2010)

ka1saa schrieb:


> ...? ^^



Sooorry - jetzt ist es Gott und er Welt offen. 
Somit hoffentlich auch denen die helfen können! 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=di3PPJ2bk5A"]YouTube- TretlagergerÃ¤usch Uncle Jimbo[/ame]


----------



## stevenscrosser (24. Februar 2010)

Hmm komisch... Lässt sich aber butterweich treten oder?


----------



## Deleted138492 (24. Februar 2010)

@ funbiker: Damit hast du vollkommen recht, aber wenn der Dämpfer nur 1cm einfedert, sobald man sich draufsetzt, ist definitiv zu viel Luft drin. Das wären ja nur etwa 16.67% Sag, was sicher ein wenig wenig ist ^^. Die 30% sind ja auch mehr ein Richtwert als feste Regel, an dem man sich gut für ein Enduro orientieren kann. 

Btw: Dämpfer ist weg, Atlas FR unterwegs und Gabel demontiert. Nun können sich die Schaumstoffringe mal schön mit Öl vollsaugen, ehe es wohl erst Freitag wieder ans Zusammenbauen geht. Scheiss Klausuren .


----------



## tom-tom86 (24. Februar 2010)

Mein altes Rad hatte dasselbe Problem.Leider kann man immer nur schwer feststellen von wo es kommt. Bei mir war es am Ende ein trockenes Lager im Rahmen (Schwinge).

Desshalb:
1.Hast du in letzter Zeit irgendwas abgebaut? So ein Knacken kann am Ende auch vom Lenker kommen.Die Schwingungen übertragen sich ja an einem Fahrrad einfach super.

2.Am Tretlager kann entweder das Innenlager nicht fest sein, die draufgesteckte Kurbel (da braucht man nen echt großen Schlüssel !!!), oder am Ende ist es dann doch einfach wieder die Pedale im A***** (Fall 1.)

3. Das Innenlager ist kaputt, was aber echt selten der Fall ist.

Ich habe damals das Innenlager wechseln lassen, da alle überzeugt waren, es wäre der Auslöser. War es wie gesagt aber nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom-tom86 (24. Februar 2010)

Zur Dämpfergeschichte:

Hier steht alles drin !!! Lesen und sich auskennen !


----------



## trigger666 (24. Februar 2010)

ich fahre meinen dämpfer bei 85kg eigengewicht mit 12 bar. ist auf meine hometrails abgestimmt. für den park wäre es zu weich.

einen richtigen standard luftdruck gibt es dabei nicht. wichtig ist, das der dämpfer für den richtigen zweck abgestimmt ist.


----------



## tgindia (24. Februar 2010)

@Stevencrosser = Lässt sich butterweich treten.

@tom-tom86 = Lenker hab ich mit verschiedenen Anzugsmomenten probiert. Genauso wie all die anderen Schrauben an der Kinematik und der Sattel war ja immer unbelastet. 

*Anfangs war das Rad ja diesbezüglich ruhig*, deshalb bin ich verwundert.
Bleibt noch die Pedale zu tauschen, den Kurbelarm (gibt's da ne brauchbare Anleitung?) nachziehen und eventuell die Lager der Kinematik ausbauen und prüfen ob die Kugellager hin sind. Braucht man da Spezialschlüssel? Die meißten Lagerbuchsen haben ja immer nur auf einer Seite einen Inbus.

Ich hab keinen Bock nach der Bremsenodysee jetzt das Rad doch komplett einzuschicken 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=di3PPJ2bk5A"]YouTube- TretlagergerÃ¤usch Uncle Jimbo[/ame]





tom-tom86 schrieb:


> Mein altes Rad hatte dasselbe Problem.Leider kann man immer nur schwer feststellen von wo es kommt. Bei mir war es am Ende ein trockenes Lager im Rahmen (Schwinge).
> 
> Desshalb:
> 1.Hast du in letzter Zeit irgendwas abgebaut? So ein Knacken kann am Ende auch vom Lenker kommen.Die Schwingungen übertragen sich ja an einem Fahrrad einfach super.
> ...


----------



## ka1saa (24. Februar 2010)

pedale (sinds bei mir ca. immer -.-, zumindest, wenns nicht der lenker is ^^), kettenblätter, kurbel? die kurbeln sollten laut beiligender anleitung ja recht einfach und ohne spezialwerkzeug handzuhaben sein, oder müs lee? du hattest die doch das eine oder andere mal schon ab . lager wär da schon blöder...


----------



## realracer (24. Februar 2010)

Hey, es ist das BB30 Lager, was das Geräusch macht, es ist etwas unter Spannung, ist nicht sehr schlimm, macht halt nur dieses schöne Geräusch! Entweder du schickst es zum Pro Service ein,oder machst ein Termin im Biketown, dann wird das behoben und du kannst wieder Geräuschlos durch die gegend ziehen...


----------



## tgindia (24. Februar 2010)

realracer schrieb:


> Hey, es ist das BB30 Lager, was das Geräusch macht, es ist etwas unter Spannung, ist nicht sehr schlimm, macht halt nur dieses schöne Geräusch! Entweder du schickst es zum Pro Service ein,oder machst ein Termin im Biketown, dann wird das behoben und du kannst wieder Geräuschlos durch die gegend ziehen...




Kann das sein, dass es sich erst mit der Zeit so verspannt hat? Kann man das nicht selber irgendwie richten? (Was passiert da dann im Inneren des BB30?)
Tritt nur im langsamen oder und kräftigen Wiege- bzw. Antritt auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (24. Februar 2010)

Im Inneren des Lagers kann nicht viel geschehen, das besteht ja nur aus Achse und (Gleit-)Lagerschalen, die mit dem Rahmen verbunden sind. Wenn du die Kurbel demontieren möchtest, steck einfach einen 10er Inbus in den integrierten Kurbelabzieher am linken Kurbelarm und dreh entgegen dem Uhrzeigersinn (mMn das einfachste und eins der steifsten Achsensysteme!). Ich glaube zwar nicht, dass das BB30 am Knacken schuld sein könnte, aber probieren kann mans ja.

Btw: Das Motoröl bewirkt echt Wunder! Das Losbrechmoment ist sehr deutlich gesunken! Schade, dass der Dämpfer weg ist, ich hätte die "neue" Gabel gerne mal getestet .

PS: Weiss jemand, wie ich Gabelölflecken von meinen neuen Schuhen mit Nylonoberfläche entfernen kann? -.-

Ach ja: Beim Treffen wäre ich bereit, den einen oder anderen Ölwechsel an euren Gabeln durchzuführen, wenn irgendwo eine anständige Werkstatt mit Montageständer zur Verfügung steht (andernfalls schleppe ich meinen mit). Samstags fahrt ihr mit dem normalen Öl, Samstag Abend bearbeite ich 1, 2 Gabeln und am Sonntag könnt ihr vergleichen .

Noch was Anderes: Wer wäre generell bereit, 2 Jungspunde abzuholen und mitzunehmen (ausser nachtradler)? Ich brauche mindestens 2 Mitfahrmöglichkeiten, es kann ja sein dass nachtradler ausfällt (aus welchem Grund auch immer).


----------



## ka1saa (25. Februar 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> PS: Weiss jemand, wie ich Gabelölflecken von meinen neuen Schuhen mit Nylonoberfläche entfernen kann? -.-
> 
> Ach ja: Beim Treffen wäre ich bereit, den einen oder anderen Ölwechsel an euren Gabeln durchzuführen


hmm gehn die schuhe in die waschmaschine?

wie war das noch mit der garantie bei gabelölwechseln mit öl ungleich herstelleröl? find das losbrechmoment auch verbesserungswürdig, vor allem als leichtgewicht... sag? gibts nicht ^^, bzw. nur, wenn ich mit zu wenig luft fahr.


----------



## -MIK- (25. Februar 2010)

realracer schrieb:


> Hey, es ist das BB30 Lager, was das Geräusch macht, es ist etwas unter Spannung, ist nicht sehr schlimm, macht halt nur dieses schöne Geräusch! Entweder du schickst es zum Pro Service ein,oder machst ein Termin im Biketown, dann wird das behoben und du kannst wieder Geräuschlos durch die gegend ziehen...



Ne, das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Wenn ich das im Video richtig gesehen habe, dann entsteht das Geräusch nur, wenn Du mit dem rechten Bein antrittst. Was hast denn schon alles versucht?

- Schaltauge gesäubert?
- Maxle Achse gefettet?
- Sattelstange gefettet (am besten mit Montagepaste)?
- Sattegestänge gesäubert und gefettet?

Ich glaube nicht, dass es von einem Lager kommt, dann wäre das Knacken auch beim Federn, drücken, ziehen und Gott weiß wann da. Wenns aber nur beim Antritt ist, wirds irgendwas mit nem Teil zu tun hat, was dabei unter Spannung gerät.


----------



## Deleted138492 (25. Februar 2010)

@ ka1saa: Garantie bleibt erhalten. Falls sie doch meckern sollten, wird einfach wieder das alte Öl reingekippt und gut is.

Schuhe in Waschmachine, naja. Ich weiss nicht, ob das Leder sowas aushält :7.


----------



## tgindia (25. Februar 2010)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Ne, das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Wenn ich das im Video richtig gesehen habe, dann entsteht das Geräusch nur, wenn Du mit dem rechten Bein antrittst. Was hast denn schon alles versucht?
> 
> - Schaltauge gesäubert?
> - Maxle Achse gefettet?
> ...



Das Rad hat eigentlich noch keine Einsätze hinter sichgebracht wo Reinigungsorgien von nöten wären.

- Maxle gefettet
- Sattelstange ist beim Knacken unbelastet (sprich ich steh)
- in der Tat kommt das stärkste Knacksen bei rechtsseitiger Belastung

Ich weiß einfach nicht wo ich noch rumspielen sollte...


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (25. Februar 2010)

*hust*

vielleicht ist es ja dein rechtes Knie oder deine Hüfte 
-> Tausch mal den Fahrer aus 

*Duck und weg*


----------



## -MIK- (25. Februar 2010)

Du wirst Lachen aber an meinem alten Bike war es so ähnlich, da habe ich im Stehen genau das gleiche Knacken gehabt, lag am Sattel. Ist ja ganz leicht heraus zu finden, Sattel komplett raus, im Stehen fahren und checken.

Was bei mir auch noch ein sehr starkes Knacken verursacht hat waren zu lockere Kettenblattschrauben. Die waren vom ersten Tag an zu locker. Gleiches könnte für die Kassette gelten.


----------



## Nachor (25. Februar 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> @ ka1saa: Garantie bleibt erhalten. Falls sie doch meckern sollten, wird einfach wieder das alte Öl reingekippt und gut is.
> 
> Schuhe in Waschmachine, naja. Ich weiss nicht, ob das Leder sowas aushält :7.



bei einem der diversem Homeshoppingsender gibt es garantiert die eine oder anderen "Fleckwegegalwaspaste" im Angebot. Selbst in Luxemburg (da war ich heute auch


----------



## stiffee25 (25. Februar 2010)

jungs habe nee gunstige idee fürs treffen (übernachtung)

habe nen "zelt" 6*3m(in 5 min aufgebaut) da würden 6+2bis3 feldbetten plus bikes und sachen reinpassen..................nur so ne idee halt


----------



## Deleted138492 (25. Februar 2010)

@ nachor: Aha, und wo warst du unterwegs?  Eigentlich haben wir genügend Pasten/Crèmes/Bürsten/Fleckenentferner/whatever im Haus, da müsste was zu finden sein.

@ stiffee: Mal schauen. Jedenfalls hat Vaddi mal die Hotels angeklappert. Mir als eher gemütlichem Typen gefällt das auch eher .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stiffee25 (25. Februar 2010)

immer diese gemütlichen............


----------



## Deleted138492 (25. Februar 2010)

Jau, macht das Leben viel angenehmer . Ungemütlich werde ich nur, wenn jemand versucht an meinem Rad rumzufummeln oder wenn ich selbst damit unterwegs bin - in beiden Fällen hält mich so schnell nix auf ^^.


----------



## eightball28 (26. Februar 2010)

Hallo Kinder, hab mir jetzt ein Dr Z 8 bestellt und wollt mal fragen, ob jemand weiß, wie lange ich darauf warten muß. Es ist übrigens ein 09er Modell. vielen Dak für eventuelle Antworten


----------



## Gnarze (26. Februar 2010)

eightball28 schrieb:


> Hallo Kinder, hab mir jetzt ein Dr Z 8 bestellt und wollt mal fragen, ob jemand weiß, wie lange ich darauf warten muß. Es ist übrigens ein 09er Modell. vielen Dak für eventuelle Antworten



Ich habe eine Woche auf mein Granite Chief 2009
gewartet, kam vorletzte Woche


----------



## realracer (26. Februar 2010)

Hey tegindia, also es ist genauso, wie ich es dir geschrieben habe, das BB30 System muss nachgearbeitet werden, damit sich das Lager entspannt, das geht nur bei Rose, also, den anderen Kram ,von den anderen Kollegen hier im Forum hilft dir hierbei leider nicht!


----------



## tgindia (26. Februar 2010)

realracer schrieb:


> Hey tegindia, also es ist genauso, wie ich es dir geschrieben habe, das BB30 System muss nachgearbeitet werden, damit sich das Lager entspannt, das geht nur bei Rose, also, den anderen Kram ,von den anderen Kollegen hier im Forum hilft dir hierbei leider nicht!



F***
hab ich mir schon gedacht und das Video zu rose geschickt. Der Service meinte dann auch, dass es sich um eine Lagerproblematik (defekt oder nacharbeitbar) handelt und somit eingeschickt werden muss. 

Na toll, hab ich mal wieder kein Rad. Nachdem meine Vorderradbremse ja nur 9Wochen unterwegs war. Ich krieg noch'n Föhn 

Immerhin hoffe ich es Einsatzbereit zu haben bis zu unserem Treff in Willingen


----------



## funbiker9 (26. Februar 2010)

tgindia schrieb:


> F***
> hab ich mir schon gedacht und das Video zu rose geschickt. Der Service meinte dann auch, dass es sich um eine Lagerproblematik (defekt oder nacharbeitbar) handelt und somit eingeschickt werden muss.
> 
> Na toll, hab ich mal wieder kein Rad. Nachdem meine Vorderradbremse ja nur 9Wochen unterwegs war. Ich krieg noch'n Föhn
> ...



Hoffentlich bleibt bei mir das knacken weg. Hatte das gleiche auch eine Zeit lang und ich denke auch, daß es das Tretlager war.

Auf einschicken hätte ich echt keine Lust


----------



## Deleted138492 (26. Februar 2010)

Naja, bei mir löst sich an der VR-Bremse die Dichtung rund um den AGB sowie am Banjo (hier zwar nur wenig). Am AGB ist sie links ganz ab. Noch hält es dicht, aber beunruhigend ist es... Jedenfalls schreibe ich Formula mal deswegen an (die haben wohl ganz schöne Probleme mit den Dichtungen ).

btw: Auf dem kleinsten Ritzel springt die Kette jedes dritte Glied ein mal, weil das Verbindungsstück auf einem Zahn aufkommt anstatt im Tal dahinter. Wohl ein Indiz, dass ich den 9. Gang öfter fahren muss .

Immerhin ist der Atlas FR eingetroffen und mangels Dämpfer kann ich eh nicht fahren!


----------



## trigger666 (26. Februar 2010)

ich werde mit meinen kumpel am am 16.07. anreisen. in der pension ein doppelzimmer mit frühstück gebucht. sind bike freundlich incl. sicheren keller für die bikes. also alles schön.

wenn jetzt noch das wetter passt, lecker, lecker, lecker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stevenscrosser (26. Februar 2010)

Du meinst jetzt Pension Schröder oder?


----------



## trigger666 (27. Februar 2010)

stevenscrosser schrieb:


> Du meinst jetzt Pension Schröder oder?


ja,die meine ich


----------



## nachtradler (27. Februar 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Noch was Anderes: Wer wäre generell bereit, 2 Jungspunde abzuholen und mitzunehmen (ausser nachtradler)? Ich brauche mindestens 2 Mitfahrmöglichkeiten, es kann ja sein dass nachtradler ausfällt (aus welchem Grund auch immer).


Da ist man mal eine Woche nicht da, schon ist was von Ausfall im Gespräch. Nee, hast schon recht, kann ja vorkommen.
Ungünstig ist, dass Willingen keinen Campingplatz hat. Der nächste ist ca. 6 km weg. Na mal schauen.


----------



## jonalisa (27. Februar 2010)

Hi Jungs,

danke noch einmal für die zahlreichen Antworten, werde sie demnächst auswerten.

Da ich diesen Sommer einige Gletschertouren und eine Alpenüberquerung zu "Fuß" eingeplant habe, wird nicht so viel Zeit zum Radfahren bleiben.
Deshalb würde ich mein Uncle Jimbo gerne erst im Herbst kaufen.
Dazu zwei Fragen:
- Veranstaltet Rose jedes Jahr einen SSV mit stark reduzierten Preisen?   (bin erst seit gut einem Jahr Rose Kunde)
- Wie groß ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit sein Wunschbike dabei auch noch zu ergattern?

Danke


----------



## funbiker9 (27. Februar 2010)

Soviel ich weiß macht Rose jedes Jahr einen SSV. Ich habe mein Jimbo auch im SSV gekauft und wenn du gleich am Anfang des SSV bestellst, bekommst du sicherlich das was du auch willst.


----------



## jonalisa (27. Februar 2010)

Gibt's noch jemanden der mehr dazu weiß?

z.B. wann der SSV in den letzten Jahren, sofern er stattgefunden hat, gestartet ist?

Wäre den erfahrenen Roseanern für ihre Antworten dankbar!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (27. Februar 2010)

Ich glaube, der fängt so Anfang/Mitte September an, zumindest war es letztes Jahr so.


----------



## -MIK- (27. Februar 2010)

Woah aua... der Uncle hat mich heute ganz schön geärgert. In einem 2m, fast senkrechten Anstieg hat mich der Bock umgeworfen. Was war passiert: Auf unserer Runde gibt es eine Stelle, die geht fast senkrecht hoch, sind knapp 2m (eigentlich nur n Stück mehr als ne Fahrradlänge). Macht nen heiden Fetz die Stelle hoch und dann den nächsten Anstieg hoch. Ist ne kleine Prollstrecke aber auch gut um zu checken, wo man mit der Fitness steht.

Nun gut, komme an wie immer, den richtigen Gang parat, die Wurzel anvisiert, in den Hang rein und grad war das HR ebenfalls im Hang, ich will antreten, nix. Totale Block. Hab dann das HR gelupft, nix gebracht und dann war schon zum Ausklicken zu spät weil ich im Fall war. Plopp, schön auf die Seite gekracht. 

Hab erst gedacht ich bin an der Wurzel hängen geblieben, also kurz geschüttelt, aufs Biek und Block. Ich , dann mal geguckt und siehe da, der Grund für den Block war keine Wurzel, nein, es haben sich zwei Schrauben vom kleinen Kettenblatt gelöst, eine hat sich verkeilt.  Dankö. Werde Rose mal n Email zu der Sache schicken, mein Red Bull hat Monate lang im Dauereinsatz verbracht, ohne dass da was passiert ist, da war ich schon etwas platt....

Nun gut, geh jetzt mal Wunden lecken.


----------



## stevenscrosser (27. Februar 2010)

ungünstig @ MIK 

Pss Sss :

Grade vom Nightride zurück (selbst nach 5 Tagen mit fast 10 Grad liegt dieser Fu**ing Schnee immer noch im Wald und lässt absolut null Geschwindigkeit zu )





Anderer Vorbau und weiße Griffe:





Mit schwarzer Aheadkappe und 12mm Spacer oben drauf sieht das aber irgendwie gaga aus 
Da muss ich noch was tun!


----------



## nachtradler (28. Februar 2010)

jonalisa schrieb:


> Gibt's noch jemanden der mehr dazu weiß?
> 
> z.B. wann der SSV in den letzten Jahren, sofern er stattgefunden hat, gestartet ist?
> 
> Wäre den erfahrenen Roseanern für ihre Antworten dankbar!


Bin seit über 15 Jahren Kunde bei Rose und den SSV hat es jedes Jahr gegeben. Wenn du also vorher kein Rad brauchst, warte. Ist wie mit allem so.


----------



## nachtradler (28. Februar 2010)

stevenscrosser schrieb:


> ungünstig @ MIK
> 
> Pss Sss :
> 
> ...


hast du da eine Lupine Tesla drauf?
Tip für alle:
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.25149
Ist ein Chinaklon. Funzt aber und zu dem Preis. Macht Licht ohne Ende. Fahren bei mir in der Gegend mindestens 20 Leute ohne Probs.


----------



## stevenscrosser (28. Februar 2010)

Hi Nachtradler!

Ich hatte auch zwei von den Dingern, aber warscheinlich Montagsmodelle. Hatte nur Ärger damit. Von spontanen Ausfällen (beide mitten im Wald!) über diverse wechselnde Farbtemperaturen der LEDs bis hin zu Akkus die nach 2 Monaten bereits 50 Prozent ihrer Kapazität verloren hatten. Dazu noch Kabelbrüche und anderer Quatsch. Ich war von den Dingern absolut nicht begeistert, bin aber trotzdem der Meinung, das man hier viel Licht für wenig Geld bekommt, sofern man ein Modell ohne oben beschriebene Mängel erwischt. Ich weiß nicht, was sich da in der Qualität inzwischen getan hat. Die Lupine funzt jedenfalls super


----------



## jonalisa (28. Februar 2010)

nachtradler schrieb:


> Bin seit über 15 Jahren Kunde bei Rose und den SSV hat es jedes Jahr gegeben. Wenn du also vorher kein Rad brauchst, warte. Ist wie mit allem so.



Dann weißt du sicher auch wann der SSV immer ungefähr startet, weil ich möchte sofort zuschlagen?!
Wie groß ist in etwa die Wahrscheinlichkeit meinen Onkel dann auch noch in gewünschter Farbe, Ausstattung und Größe zu ergattern?

Danke für die bisherigen Antworten


----------



## stevenscrosser (28. Februar 2010)

Exakt wird dir das niemand sagen können, da es diese neue Bike Linie 'Rose Bikes' (zusätzlich zu Red Bull) ja erst seit Ende 2008 zu kaufen gibt und folglich niemand weiß, wie der SSV 2010 verlaufen wird. Wenn du bestellst, sobald der SSV startet, solltest du glaube ich trotzdem sehr große Chance haben, das Rad nach deinen Wünschen zu bekommen.


----------



## funbiker9 (28. Februar 2010)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Woah aua... der Uncle hat mich heute ganz schön geärgert. In einem 2m, fast senkrechten Anstieg hat mich der Bock umgeworfen. Was war passiert: Auf unserer Runde gibt es eine Stelle, die geht fast senkrecht hoch, sind knapp 2m (eigentlich nur n Stück mehr als ne Fahrradlänge). Macht nen heiden Fetz die Stelle hoch und dann den nächsten Anstieg hoch. Ist ne kleine Prollstrecke aber auch gut um zu checken, wo man mit der Fitness steht.
> 
> Nun gut, komme an wie immer, den richtigen Gang parat, die Wurzel anvisiert, in den Hang rein und grad war das HR ebenfalls im Hang, ich will antreten, nix. Totale Block. Hab dann das HR gelupft, nix gebracht und dann war schon zum Ausklicken zu spät weil ich im Fall war. Plopp, schön auf die Seite gekracht.
> 
> ...



Mit Schrauben & Verschraubungen die sich lösen, hat Rose wohl ein Problem das in den Griff zu bekommen. Sehr ärgerlich


----------



## nachtradler (28. Februar 2010)

stevenscrosser schrieb:


> Hi Nachtradler!
> 
> Ich hatte auch zwei von den Dingern, aber warscheinlich Montagsmodelle. Hatte nur Ärger damit. Von spontanen Ausfällen (beide mitten im Wald!) über diverse wechselnde Farbtemperaturen der LEDs bis hin zu Akkus die nach 2 Monaten bereits 50 Prozent ihrer Kapazität verloren hatten. Dazu noch Kabelbrüche und anderer Quatsch. Ich war von den Dingern absolut nicht begeistert, bin aber trotzdem der Meinung, das man hier viel Licht für wenig Geld bekommt, sofern man ein Modell ohne oben beschriebene Mängel erwischt. Ich weiß nicht, was sich da in der Qualität inzwischen getan hat. Die Lupine funzt jedenfalls super


Da hast du ziemlich Pech gehabt. Wir fahren die Dinger jetzt teilweise seit November, ich selbst seit Mitte Dezember (fast jeden Tag in Gebrauch, bei jedem Wetter) und noch null Ausfälle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stevenscrosser (28. Februar 2010)

Das Thermometer zeigt 15 Grad... Wer findet den Fehler?:





Der Wind ist übrigens 'nett'. Bergab musste ich heute treten und bergauf konnte ich mich entspannt rollen lassen


----------



## Deleted138492 (28. Februar 2010)

Hier ist es ähnlich. Sturm mit 120km/h Spitze und heute morgen war der Strom weg. Da war bestimmt irgendwo ein Baum, der beim Umknicken eine Leitung mitgerissen hat .


----------



## funbiker9 (28. Februar 2010)

Ja der Wind. Wir sind auch gerade wieder zurück...konnte uns stellenweise 30Grad gegen den Seitenwind lehnen...spaßig wars 

@stevenscrosser

Ihr habt aber noch viel Schnee 
Dein Jimbo gefällt mir echt gut  schönes Bild


----------



## -MIK- (28. Februar 2010)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Dein Jimbo gefällt mir echt gut  schönes Bild



*zustimm*

Finde die weißen Parts (Griffe und Pedale) echt super.  Genauso hatte ich mir das für meins auch noch überlegt, allerdings wirds schwierig, die Shimano DX Pedale in weiß zu bekommen. Finde auch die Farbe der Felgen frischt das Gesamtbild gut auf.


----------



## herkulars (28. Februar 2010)

> Wer findet den Fehler?



Bike nicht geputzt!


----------



## Trekki (28. Februar 2010)

stevenscrosser schrieb:


> Das Thermometer zeigt 15 Grad... Wer findet den Fehler?:


Das Foto ist nicht aktuell

Frage zum Rad: wie kommst Du mit der Variostütze klar? Bei meiner Proberunde im Biketown war Lift-Fahren kein Problem, jedoch konnte ich den Sattel ohne weiteren Wiederstand etwas nach links+rechts drehen. Dies fand ich - für die Testfahrt - störend. Eventuell ist dies ja im Gelände egal.


----------



## ka1saa (28. Februar 2010)

Trekki schrieb:


> Frage zum Rad: wie kommst Du mit der Variostütze klar? Bei meiner Proberunde im Biketown war Lift-Fahren kein Problem, jedoch konnte ich den Sattel ohne weiteren Wiederstand etwas nach links+rechts drehen. Dies fand ich - für die Testfahrt - störend. Eventuell ist dies ja im Gelände egal.


hab die ja auch, ist wohl normal, war bei den kindshocks letztes jahr auch so. also ein gewisses seitenspiel hat die crankbros. joplin immer, wobei es mit der zeit mehr wird und man dann den gleitblock im inneren wieder fester anziehen sollte, dann ists wieder wie am anfang. anscheinend ists beim 2010er-modell (das auch mehr hub hat, ca. 10cm, wird das in den aktuellen rose-rädern verbaut?) besser, aber habs nicht selbst getestet. im gelände stört mich persönlich das wackeln nicht, mir fällts nämlich nur auf, wenn ich drauf achte.


----------



## stevenscrosser (28. Februar 2010)

Mir fällt es ebenfalls nur auf, wenn ich explizit darauf achte. Ansonsten läuft sie bis jetzt problemlos, dafür das es der erste Jahrgang ist. 2010er soll nach meinem Wissensstand 100 statt 75mm Hub haben und eben ohne dieses seitliche Spiel auskommen.



> Das Foto ist nicht aktuell



Doch es ist von heute  - aber zugegeben ich habe ein bisschen getrickst. Das war wirklich die Stelle, die noch am meisten Schnee hatte. Ansonsten war Eisplatten fahren angesagt, teilweise war aber auch schon wieder braune Erde sichtbar - diese jedoch so weich und aufgelöst, dass ich keine Motivation verspürte mich durch diesen tiefen Modder zu quälen. Naja, warten und Tee trinken.


----------



## stevenscrosser (28. Februar 2010)

THX @ Funbiker und MIK  Könnte man eurer Meinung nach noch etwas 'anpassen'?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (28. Februar 2010)

Platzangssticker wieder runter, dann passts . Clean ist immer gut, deshalb werde ich die Sticker von den Crosslines irgendwann entfernen, die sind mir viel zu auffällig und störend.


----------



## funbiker9 (1. März 2010)

stevenscrosser schrieb:


> THX @ Funbiker und MIK  Könnte man eurer Meinung nach noch etwas 'anpassen'?



Würde da gar nichts mehr dran machen sieht wirklich top aus 

Evtl. einen breiteren Lenker, aber das ist Geschmackssache. Seit ich einen 74cm Lenker im Gelände gefahren bin, will ich nichts anderes mehr.


----------



## -MIK- (1. März 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Platzangssticker wieder runter, dann passts .



Ganz im Gegenteil, finde den Platzangststicker klasse an der Stelle. Beim Auto bin ich ja dabei, wenns ganz clean ist aber am MTB steh ich schon auf den ein oder anderen Sticker.

Würd auch nix mehr machen, das passt so wie es ist. Es sei Denn Du willst noch ein stylisches Schutzblech verbauen:


----------



## funbiker9 (1. März 2010)

ja sehr stylisch MIK


----------



## -MIK- (1. März 2010)

LOL, ich finds irgendwie klasse... Kostet bei CRC nur 9 Euro, da da eh gleich ne Bestellung raus geht, pack ich das vielleicht mal mit drauf.


----------



## Deleted138492 (1. März 2010)

Sag mal funbiker, wie ists eigentlich mit deinem Beef Cake?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (1. März 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Sag mal funbiker, wie ists eigentlich mit deinem Beef Cake?



Bericht folgt noch.....


----------



## ka1saa (2. März 2010)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Finde die weißen Parts (Griffe und Pedale) echt super.


da schließ ich mich auch mal an , auch wenn ich mich für schwarz entscheiden hab (griffe, vorbau, pedale, sonstige anbauteile ^^), aber jetzt wo ichs seh, könnt ich mich auch an weiß gewöhnen !


----------



## Deleted138492 (3. März 2010)

Der Dämpfer ist wieder da *freu*. Ich komme grade von der Testfahrt zurück und bin äusserst zufrieden damit. Der ist jetzt wunderbar sensibel und harmoniert perkekt mit der auf Motoröl getrimmten Gabel. Damit schwebe ich wie auf Wolken . Für die, die das Setup des Dämpfers interessiert: Propedal stärker, Sensibilität rauf, Wechselmoment zwischen Ein- und Ausfedern runter. Der Rest ist übliches Pushtuning und auf tftunedshox.com nachzulesen. Im Dämpfer sind nach wie vor 140psi bei 65kg Gewicht, in der Gabel 50, aber ich denke da muss ich noch am Setup rumspielen.

Ich wurde ja auch irgendwann nach Fotos gefragt. Am Wochenende klaue ich die DSLR meines Vaters und mache ein paar anständige Bilder. Weitere Updates folgen auf Grund schulischer Leistungen vorerst nicht :7.


----------



## Trekki (3. März 2010)

Der Schnee ist weg! Die Sonne ist da!



Heute mittag im 7Gebirge mit Blick auf den Drachenfels. Links ein wenig vom Rhein, rechts hinten ist Bonn.

-trekki


----------



## MoRis (3. März 2010)

Dann Stell ich meins auch mal rein. Habe nicht viele Fotos, Uncle ist auch grade bei Rose


----------



## Bueck (3. März 2010)

Frage zu Steuersatz am Uncle Jimbo.
Weiß jemand von Euch ob es möglich ist (wegen den Abmessungen)
einen höheren unteren Steuersatz ins Jimbo zu bauen um den Lenkwinkel um ca. 0,5° bis 1° zu verflachen. Zum Bsp. diesen "FSA the PIG DH pro Steuersatz" - der erhöht die Front um ca. 15mm und sollte reichen.
Aber:
Der FSA Pig hat wahrscheinlich nicht die passenden Maße für das Jimbo Steuerrohr (innen 44mm ?? / aussen 50mm).
Gibt es da eine Alternative? 
Ist erstmal nur reine Neugierde ... ob es was verbessert lässt sich ausprobieren.
Bike ist noch 2009er Modell (zum Glück... zu blöd von Rose das sie den anodisierten Rahmen nicht mehr anbieten - gib nix geileres )
Danke schon mal für Infos.
Bück


----------



## stiffee25 (3. März 2010)

hy jungs

finde das echt nicht gut das ihr alle schön durch die wälder und co. fahrt

mein bike steht hier in 1000 einzelteile und warte dass endlich meine teile kommen

will auch wieder ein wenig fahren


----------



## Deleted138492 (3. März 2010)

@ MoRis: Warum ist deins denn weg?
@ Bueck: Messen oder Rose fragen .
@ stiffee: Jaja, du wolltest ja die Teile tauschen, nu beschwer dich net  .


----------



## -MIK- (3. März 2010)

@Bueck: Denke sollte passen, ist ja auch ein 1 1/8 Zoll Steuersatz. Was passieren kann ist, dass Du oben einen Spacer weniger benutzen kannst, oder vertu ich mich jetzt?


----------



## MoRis (3. März 2010)

@ Müs Lee: Hab es mit einem Schlag im Vorder und Hinterrad bekommen-.-.
Bin dann nur einmal nen bisschen gefahren ob der rest in ordnung ist habe dann noch festgestellt das irgendwas mit den Bremsen nicht stimmt. Nicht wirklich was gravierendes, aber hab es vom Pro Service abholen lassen und fertig. Soll Rose mal alles richten damit ich bei den nächsten Sonnenstrahlen voll durchstarten kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (3. März 2010)

Wenns nur geeiert hat, dann hättest du es auch selbst richten können, schwer ist das nicht . Was war denn mit den Bremsen los? Etwa auch undicht? .


----------



## HansWurst666 (3. März 2010)

@Bueck, -MiK:
Ich denke das müsste mit jedem 11/8" Steuersatz gehen. Ein Spacer müssten dann tatsächlich weg.
Ich hab mal versucht das auszurechnen, aber es war zu spät. Deswegen hab ich den Mist wieder gelöscht ;-) Der Sitzwinkel wird flacher und das Tretlager kommt nach oben (hoher Schwerpunkt). Keine Ahnung ob sich's lohnt. Wenn es mal jemand ausprobiert, kann er ja mal die Erfahrungen hier verkünden.

Wieviel Aufwand ist es denn so einen Steuersatz zu wechseln? Vielleicht kann man ja nur den unteren Teil tauschen.


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (4. März 2010)

Steuersatz wechseln ist ohne passendes Werkzeug und Wissen fast unmöglich.
Die Lagerschalen sind in den Rahmen gepresst. Und bei einem Steuersatzwechsel musst du fast immer die Lagerschalen mit wechseln, weil die neuen Lager nicht in die Schale passen...

Wenn du so was zum ersten mal machst würde ich es zum Händler bringen.


----------



## herkulars (4. März 2010)

Man muss schon wissen, was man tut. Anleitungen gibt es genug. Bei einem neuen Rad mit Garantie würde ich das aber nicht das allererste Mal probieren.


----------



## stiffee25 (4. März 2010)

ich hatte bis jetzt auch schon öfters probleme mit mein beef/jimbo!
trotz garantie werde ich mein bike nicht mehr rose anvertrauen

weil zb. die ganzen lager wurden nicht gefettet usw.......

daher selbst ist der mann........


----------



## MoRis (4. März 2010)

@Müs Lee: Keine ahnung, fehlte einfach am Bremskarft vielleicht zu wenig Öl, Luft in der Leitung keine ahnung.


----------



## yuexel99 (4. März 2010)

Bueck schrieb:


> Frage zu Steuersatz am Uncle Jimbo.
> Weiß jemand von Euch ob es möglich ist (wegen den Abmessungen)
> einen höheren unteren Steuersatz ins Jimbo zu bauen um den Lenkwinkel um ca. 0,5° bis 1° zu verflachen. Zum Bsp. diesen "FSA the PIG DH pro Steuersatz" - d



Den The Pig Steuersatz kannst du nicht in das Rad einbauen. Passen tut wahrscheinlich nur der original Steuersatz. 




> Man muss schon wissen, was man tut. Anleitungen gibt es genug. Bei einem neuen Rad mit Garantie würde ich das aber nicht das allererste Mal probieren.



Man muss schon wissen was man tut - und schreibt - und welche Anleitungen man empfiehlt. Bei dem Rad sind keine Lagerschalen verpresst.


----------



## HansWurst666 (5. März 2010)

Ich hatte nicht vor den Steuersatz zu wechseln. Hat mich nur mal interessiert, welchen Einfluss das auf den Lenkwinkel hat.

Ich hab das jetzt nochmal nachgerechnet. 10mm machen ca. 0.5° aus.
Man kann ja die Gabel knall voll pumpen, dann wir der Lenkwinkel auch flacher, aber ob das dann postive Auswikungen auf die Fahreigenschaften hat ;-)
Fox gibt bei den Gabeln übrigens +-5mm Toleranz in der Länge an, d.h identisch aufgebaute Räder können sich untereinander schon um 0.5° Lenkwinkel unterscheiden.


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (5. März 2010)

yuexel99 schrieb:


> Man muss schon wissen was man tut - und schreibt - und welche Anleitungen man empfiehlt. Bei dem Rad sind keine Lagerschalen verpresst.



Ach ja!?! 

Habe leider "nur" ein Beef Cake. Da hat Rose auf alle Fälle ne Super Konstruktion gemacht. Ein 1.5-A-Head Steuerrohr mit nem semi-integrierten Steuersatz. Orbit E 1.5 http://mtb.fullspeedahead.com/downloadfly.aspx?download=downloads/2010+Headset+Technical+Catalogue+PDF+(Low+Version).zip Seite 101. Ganz großes Kino...

Aber wieder zum Jimbo 09: Was ist denn da für nen Steuersatz drin (AHead, semi-integriert, integriert) Irgendwo müssen die Lager ja hin...

Jimbo 2010 hat den FSA Gravity SX Pro, das ist ein semi-integrierter Reduziersteuersatz (Seite 123/124) und da hast du sehr wohl Lagerschalen
(Teile 7+6) und die werden in das Steuerrohr eingepresst...

Klär mich auf, wenn ich falsch liege


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pimpmysales (5. März 2010)

Tja hallo erst mal 
Was kann man als ersten Post in diesem Forum besseres tun als zu sagen: noch eine Stunde, dann gehts ab zur Biketown - *Abholung*. *Granite Chief 6* - is the name of the game 

Tschö & Gruß.


----------



## stiffee25 (5. März 2010)

dann wünsche ich dir viel spaß................neues bike zu holen ist immer geil

ride on


----------



## pimpmysales (5. März 2010)

stiffee25 schrieb:


> dann wünsche ich dir viel spaß................neues bike zu holen ist immer geil
> 
> ride on



Aber hallo, das sag ich Dir, renne schon auf und ab wie ein Tiger - warte nur noch das meine Frau mit dem Touareg heim kommt - kleines Paket halt


----------



## stevenscrosser (5. März 2010)

FOTOS!


----------



## Deleted138492 (5. März 2010)

Jaja, Moment.


xD






So, besseres Foto.


----------



## stiffee25 (5. März 2010)

schöööööön nur der lenker gefällt mir net.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (5. März 2010)

Wieso? Mir taugt er wunderbar .


----------



## stevenscrosser (5. März 2010)

Welche Kefü hast du jetzt eigentlich @ Müs?


----------



## Deleted138492 (5. März 2010)

Blackspire Stinger ohne E-Typeaufnahme, aber zurechtgestutzt.


----------



## trigger666 (5. März 2010)

Wir haben heute mal wieder ne Runde gedreht. War zwar noch sehr kühl im Schatten, aber was solls. Hauptsache wieder den Waldboden massiert.

Wie bekomme ich das Bild größer dargestellt? Thx im Vorraus für Tipps.


----------



## MoRis (5. März 2010)

Heute Uncle wieder gekommen, dann ist mir etwas am Viergelenk aufgefallen. 
Die oberste Schraube oder Achse was immer das auch sein soll also die Mutter davon(das Ding mit dem Schlitz) guckt etwas herraus! 
Muss das so


----------



## funbiker9 (5. März 2010)

Mahlzeit die Herrn...

für diejenigen die es interessiert, ich werde wohl kein beef cake Fahrer. Ich habe mir das gut überlegt und das Problem mit dem sich lösenden Hinterbau ist für mich ein absolutes No Go! Denke sogar, daß da etwas vergessen wurde oder einfach die Maße an dem mir zugesandten Bike nicht gepaßt haben. Ich will mit so einem Rad nicht im Bikepark unterwegs sein...bei dem sich schon nach ein paar Metern Straße der Hinterbau löst.
Sehr Schade eigentlich, weil der Rest vom Rad inkl. Optik sehr gut war / ist. 

Bin also vom Kauf zurückgetreten. 

Den guten Eindruck welchen Rose mir beim bestellen gegeben hat, konnten Sie bei der Rücknahme nicht gerecht werden. Der Informationsfluß war so träge, daß ich zweimal nachhaken mußte um überhaupt eine Information zum Rücknahmestatus zu erhalten. Auch der / die Mitarbeiter mit denen ich da telefoniert habe, waren anscheinend von meinem Anruf gelangweilt... so kam es mir auf jeden Fall vor.

Funktioniert hat allerdings trotzdem alles ohne große Probleme. 


Vor lauter Trauer um das schöne beef cake, habe ich mich damit getröstet

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/578718


....


----------



## funbiker9 (5. März 2010)

MoRis schrieb:


> Heute Uncle wieder gekommen, dann ist mir etwas am Viergelenk aufgefallen.
> Die oberste Schraube oder Achse was immer das auch sein soll also die Mutter davon(das Ding mit dem Schlitz) guckt etwas herraus!
> Muss das so



Ist es locker?  Das Ding ist sozusagen die Mutter für die Schraube.

Hast du Spiel am Hinterbau?


----------



## funbiker9 (5. März 2010)

Mir war langweilig und habe mal ein paar Szenen zusammen geschnitten von Bad Wildbad / Winterberg und Hometrails. Mein Jimbo ist darauf auch mal in Action zu sehen...---> 

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/4876


...zeigt mal Video's von Euch


----------



## MoRis (5. März 2010)

Also es ist nicht locker, schaut es denn bei dir auch so raus oder ist die Mutter ganz drin?


----------



## funbiker9 (5. März 2010)

Ich geh mal gucken....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (5. März 2010)

Bei mir ist die 'Mutter' bündig. Steht also nicht so raus wie bei Dir. 

Hast du wirklich kein Spiel am Hinterbau und ist die Verbindung Schraube / Mutter wirklich fest ?


----------



## MoRis (5. März 2010)

Ich guck nochmal, kann ich die selber reinschrauben?


----------



## funbiker9 (5. März 2010)

MoRis schrieb:


> Ich guck nochmal, kann ich die selber reinschrauben?



Klar kannst du...aber frag mich bitte nicht nach dem Drehmoment .

Einen Tropfen Loctite nicht vergessen, falls das anziehen der Schraube nötig ist ( auf die Schraube natürlich ).

Das ist einfach eine ganz normale Schrauben / Mutter Verbindung, mit dem kleinen Unterschied, daß um die 'Mutter' herum ein Wälzlager ist...mehr nicht.


----------



## MoRis (5. März 2010)

Hab geschüttelt und gerüttel, mehrmals eingefedert. Kein klackern nichts loses.
Das mit dem Drehmoment steht das da nicht ich mein 9newton oder sowas?!?!
Also die mutter einfach mit einem Großen Schraubenschlüssen kontern und dann mit Imbus festziehen?!?!

danke für die hilfe funbiker


----------



## funbiker9 (5. März 2010)

Kein Thema...bin auch froh wenn man mir manchmal hilft...

Nicht unbedingt einfedern, sondern am Sattel leicht nach oben ziehen so merkt man das Spiel ( wenn eines da ist ) am besten.

Ja so kann man das festziehen...aber wenns fest ist und kein Spiel hat mußt du das nicht. Würde dann aber trotzdem die nächsten Ausfahrten einen Blick drauf werfen ob sich da doch nichts löst oder sich die Mutter heraus arbeitet...Nur als Vorsorge.


----------



## MoRis (5. März 2010)

Jap werde ich machen danke nochmal


EDIT: Habe nochmal geguckt kein Spiel, zum glück. Dann werde ich das mal weiterhin beobachten.


----------



## funbiker9 (5. März 2010)

MoRis schrieb:


> Jap werde ich machen danke nochmal
> 
> 
> EDIT: Habe nochmal geguckt kein Spiel, zum glück. Dann werde ich das mal weiterhin beobachten.



Spiel würdest du sofort merken...also wenn keines da ist und auch alles fest ist ---> 


Sie haben Ihr Ziel erreicht


----------



## -MIK- (6. März 2010)

@Müs Lee: schickes Foto, kannst Du noch ein paar nachreichen.  Würde den Lenker gern mal aus ner anderen Perspektive sehen, so wie auf dem Foto gefällt mir die Optik uch net so, aber so ein Lenker muss ja funktionieren. 

BTW.: Schicke Reifen... 

@funbiker9: Muah übelst, da kauft der sich um auf andere Gedanken zu kommen ein Foggy..  Ich hatte ja auch überlegt mir ein Beef zu gönnen, meine Ablenkung sieht so aus: Klick  

@MoRis: Och nöö, das ja echt unfein, kommt das Bike zurück und dann ist das nächste dran. Ich kann Dir nur den Tip geben, lern das Schrauben an dem Bike und mach alles selber. Rose ist relativ kulant, was die Zusendung von E-Teilen angeht, da habe ich in der Vergangenheit nie Probleme gehabt. Du musst natürlich zeitnah die defekten Sachen zurück schicken aber dann kannst Du auch sicher sein, dass alles so ist, wie soll...


----------



## -MIK- (6. März 2010)

Juhuuu, Doppelpost...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stevenscrosser (6. März 2010)

@ Müs Lee: Wieso hast du dich eigentlich für einen Lenker mit soviel Backsweep entschieden? Tät mich aber auch mal interessieren, wie der sich fährt.

@ Funbiker: Dumm gelaufen mit deinem Beef  Froggy ist auf jeden Fall auch klasse  Mir ist immer noch unerklärlich, wie so ein gravierender Mangel nicht bei der Endkontrolle/Probefahrt bei Rose auffallen konnte. Naja. Hier muss Rose eben aufpassen. Bleibst du deinem Jimbo trotzdem treu ?

EDIT: Bei mir schneits schon wieder Centimeter hoch - nachher mal den Wauwau vors Jimbo binden


----------



## -MIK- (6. März 2010)

Thema Endkontrolle: Als ich mein neues Spiezlzeug vor ein paar Wochen bekommen habe, habe ich alles in Ruhe aufgebaut und musste nur noch das HR einbauen. Häng das HR also rein, schieb die Maxle Light (im Übigen totaler Schrott) Achse durch die Nabe, dreh 1,5 Windungen und dann Stop. Ich:  Also alles wieder raus und siehe da, die erste Windung der Achse ist platt.

Was war passiert? Der Hersteller hat das Bike montiert und die Endkontrolle gemacht, alles domontiert und an den MIK geschickt. Wir vermuten, dass beim Herausdrehen der Achse ein Metalldorn ins Gewinde gezogen wurde, welcher am Gewindeeingang meine Achse geplättet hat. Der Einsatz eines Gewindeschneiders bestätigte die Vermutung.

Da war also das Bike durch die Endkontrolle gegangen, alles war toll und dann war doch so ein elementares Ding wie ein Gewinde nicht in Ordnung. Man kann da auch keinem nen Vorwurf machen, keiner konnte es sehen.

Mich würde die Erklärung zu dem Defekt von Rose interessieren. Was war es, ist es ein Konstruktionsproblem, war es ein dummer Zufall, hat der Mechaniker an dem Tag schlechte Laune gehabt und nicht 100% gearbeitet?


----------



## stevenscrosser (6. März 2010)

Meintest du jetzt dein Torque?


----------



## -MIK- (6. März 2010)

Jaaaa....


----------



## funbiker9 (6. März 2010)

@stevenscrosser

...dem Jimbo bleibe ich treu, keine Frage . 
Bei uns liegt auch wieder eine geschlossene Schneedecke *würg*

@MIK

...irgendwie muß man sich ja trösten . 
Wenn ich mir das DH beef cake  im Vergleich zu deinem Canyon angucke, hätte ich mich auch für das canyon entschieden. Wie schon gesagt blau und weiß ist meiner Ansicht nach eine perfekte Farbkombination 

...die Parts an dem Bike sprechen natürlich für sich


----------



## Deleted138492 (6. März 2010)

Wieso so viel Backsweep? Der hat genau wie der originale Monkeybar 9 Grad Backsweep. Mag am Foto liegen, dass das so extrem ausschaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stevenscrosser (6. März 2010)

Öcht? Ja okay, auf dem Foto siehts wirklich extrem aus.


----------



## -MIK- (6. März 2010)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Wie schon gesagt blau und weiß ist meiner Ansicht nach eine perfekte Farbkombination
> 
> ...die Parts an dem Bike sprechen natürlich für sich



Die Farbkombi ist n Traum, wo bei das orange/weiß vom Beef auch legga ist. Die Partlist war u.a. ein Entscheidungsgrund gegen das Beef, außerdem hat mich der Rahmen vom FRX mehr angesprochen.


----------



## funbiker9 (6. März 2010)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Mich würde die Erklärung zu dem Defekt von Rose interessieren. Was war es, ist es ein Konstruktionsproblem, war es ein dummer Zufall, hat der Mechaniker an dem Tag schlechte Laune gehabt und nicht 100% gearbeitet?



Ich habe nicht mehr nachgefragt...aber Stiffee hat ein ähnliches Problem mit sich lösenden Verbindungen. Hab auch mit einem dritten Kontakt gehabt und auch bei dem lösen sich Verbindungen. Ich wollte das Risiko einfach nicht eingehen mich ewig und drei Tage mit so einem Mist beschäftigen zu müssen...zumal das Rad in dieser Preisklasse über so etwas erhaben sein sollte.

Das ist mir auch einfach zu gefährlich, wenn sich der Hinterbau binnen 10 -  15 x einfedern löst.

In dem Fall habe ich mir gedacht: Besser gleich das Problem komplett aus dem Weg schaffen. 

Sehr Schade eigentlich, denn der Rest vom BC war sehr sehr gut von der Verarbeitung und der Optik her. Bringt aber alles nichts wenn das Herzstück im Rahmen nicht so funktioniert wie es soll



Das FRX ist auch ein Hammer Bike... mußt mal einen Fahrbericht liefern wenn du mal im Park warst


----------



## Deleted138492 (6. März 2010)

Er bringts mit auf das Treffen, da kannst du es bestimmt mal testen .

btw: Irgendwie sahst du auf deinem Video ein wenig langsam aus. Hast du Angst, dass es dich zerlegt?


----------



## stiffee25 (6. März 2010)

hy 

ja ich hatte auch das prob. das sich die verbindung ewig gelöst haben....aber jetzt nicht mehr.....habe es in den grif bekommen


----------



## -MIK- (6. März 2010)

stiffee25 schrieb:


> hy
> 
> ja ich hatte auch das prob. das sich die verbindung ewig gelöst haben....aber jetzt nicht mehr.....habe es in den grif bekommen



Spann uns nicht auf die Folter, wie deeeennnn? 

Im Moment beschäfitge ich mich damit, das FRX einzustellen, die 400er Feder im Dämpfer und die blaue in der 40 sind def zu weich. Zum Glück hat n Freund noch ne 450er und ne grüne parat.  Sobald das geschafft ist, gehts hier in die ersten Abfahrten, dann auf die ersten heimischen Spots und sobald es das erste WE trocken ist und Willingen oder Winterberg offen haben, heeereee we are...  Dann folgt der Bericht.

Ob ich es zum Treffen mitbring muss ich mal gucken, jetzt wo Rose angekündigt hat die Beefs mit zu bringen, kann ich ja mal mit schwerem Gerät los.


----------



## funbiker9 (6. März 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Er bringts mit auf das Treffen, da kannst du es bestimmt mal testen .
> 
> btw: Irgendwie sahst du auf deinem Video ein wenig langsam aus. Hast du Angst, dass es dich zerlegt?



Bin nicht der schnellste...aber kannst gerne mal mit nach Wildbad kommen, bin mir sicher daß du da noch langsamer bist 

@Stiffee

Was hast du gemacht?


----------



## -MIK- (6. März 2010)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> aber kannst gerne mal mit nach Wildbad kommen,



Ich auch ich auch ich auch....  Ich fahr auch langsam mit runter....


----------



## stiffee25 (6. März 2010)

habe die ganzen lager auseinander geschraubt gefettet, loctite(blau) auf die schrauben geschmiert und wieder fest geschraubt und seit dem nichts mehr kein lösen kein spiel in den lagern usw..... ganz easy


----------



## funbiker9 (6. März 2010)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Ich auch ich auch ich auch....  Ich fahr auch langsam mit runter....



Gerne wir sind jedes Jahr öfter da oben, können uns mal Treffen. Stevenscrosser will auch mal mit 


Winterberg und Wildbad sind nicht Vergleichbar. Winterberg ist ein schöner flowiger Freeride / Downhill Trail und Wildbad so ziemlich das schlimmste was dir in Deutschland passieren kann....aber Spaß machts auf jeden Fall


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (6. März 2010)

@stiffee

hattest du auch so einen schönen Spalt?








[/URL][/IMG]

Festziehen hatte auch nichts genutzt, nach 10-15x einfedern war der Spalt wieder da. Ich gehe davon aus, daß das Maß von der Schwinge nicht ganz gepaßt hat. Man konnte wirklich zuschauen wie sich die Schraube immer mehr gelöst hat...


----------



## stiffee25 (6. März 2010)

ja hatte das auch.

das ist einfach nen produkt fehler von rose........denke aber auch das es sich bei mir auch wieder lösen wird....

wo ich das erste mal gemerkt hatte das es sich gelöst hatte bin ich eben nach rose gefahren und die meinten (das ist ganz normal bißchen loctite drauf fertig) 


wennn garnichts mehr geht setze ich da nen schweißpunkt drauf


----------



## -MIK- (6. März 2010)

stiffee25 schrieb:


> und die meinten (das ist ganz normal bißchen loctite drauf fertig)



 WHAT? 

Ne is kla, wenn Ihnen an Ihrem Neuwagen die Motorhaube während der Fahrt aufgeht, dann schweißen wir Ihnen die einfach zu. 

Dann kann ich mir ja nen Ast abfreuen, das FRX genommen zu haben.


----------



## stiffee25 (6. März 2010)

rose halt

darum bring ich meine bikes auch nicht mehr dahin..........die wollen in meinen augen nur verkaufen (meine meinung)

noch ein beispiel: hatte meine fox ausgebaut und alles war furz trocken null schmierung da haben die,diefox ohne schmierung einfach trocken eingebaut!!! naja


----------



## stevenscrosser (6. März 2010)

Jau ich würde auch mit nach Wildbad - vllt. lässt sich ja im Sommer mal was arrangieren


----------



## Deleted138492 (6. März 2010)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Bin nicht der schnellste...aber kannst gerne mal mit nach Wildbad kommen, bin mir sicher daß du da noch langsamer bist




Im Steinfeld kann ich es ja sehr gut verstehen, aber zB mit dem Demo auf den Northshores und mit dem Jimbo kratzt du nicht gerade an der Schallmauer . Ausserdem hat es mich verwundert, dass du das Big Hit (doch eher FRer) zum DHlern genutzt und das Demo zum Northshorehüpfen genutzt hast. Ich hätte es umgekehrt getan.

Nimms nicht böse, ist mir nur so aufgefallen .

btw: Wildbad - gerne! Ich muss nur irgendwie dorthin gelangen.


----------



## funbiker9 (6. März 2010)

Ich sehe das Problem auch darin, wenn ich die Gelenkschraube wieder fest anziehe, bringe ich in die Hinterbaustrebe Spannung und das soll halt nicht sein. Das ist, so denke ich, ein Maßfehler am  Hinterbau.

Das mit dem Loctite haben Rose zu mir auch gesagt: Darauf habe ich geantwortet, daß Loctite ein Schraubensicherungslack ist und nicht prinzipiell dafür da ist eine Schraube an ihrem eigentlichen Platz zu halten. Loctite soll die Schraube nur davor sichern, daß sie sich nicht  selbst heraus dreht...und nicht um Spannungen im Hinterbau zu kompensieren.
Darauf wußte Rose dann auch keine Antwort mehr...

Na ja, hoffe das es bei Dir hält stiffee...kannst du schon wieder Biken...


@MüsLee

...du bist ne Banane, macht dich aber irgendwie sympatisch 

@stevenscrosser

da läßt sich bestimmt was arrangieren. Zumal Wildbad die ganze Woche auf hat.


----------



## Deleted138492 (6. März 2010)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> @MüsLee
> 
> ...du bist ne Banane, macht dich aber irgendwie sympatisch



Wurde mir schon mehr als ein mal gesagt xD.


----------



## stiffee25 (6. März 2010)

@funbiker

ja bin mit mein beachcruiser schon ein paar runden gefahren....weil mein beef ist ja ne baustelle^^ und jimbo hatte ich keine lust zu fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (6. März 2010)

stiffee25 schrieb:


> @funbiker
> 
> ja bin mit mein beachcruiser schon ein paar runden gefahren....weil mein beef ist ja ne baustelle^^ und jimbo hatte ich keine lust zu fahren



Bin mal gespannt wie dein BC fertig aussieht...Partliste war ja schon mal sehr fein.

Wer von den Rosianern konnte sich heute motivieren seinen wertesten Popo auf das Rädchen zu bewegen und eine Runde zu drehen...ich irgendwie nicht 

Vielleicht morgen....


----------



## Trekki (6. März 2010)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Wer von den Rosianern konnte sich heute motivieren seinen wertesten Popo auf das Rädchen zu bewegen und eine Runde zu drehen...ich irgendwie nicht
> 
> Vielleicht morgen....


Ich. Und das war vielleicht anstengend! Heute Nacht hat es heftig gescheit, bedeutet ca. 30cm Neuschnee auf den höher gelegenen Teilen, darunter Schneematsch. Am ende der Tour hatte ich vorne nur noch das mittlere Blatt und die 4 grössten Ritzel. Alles andere ist unterm Eispanzer versteckt gewesen.
Morgen nochmal! Ich Freue mich schon.
-trekki


----------



## MoRis (6. März 2010)

Ich war auch heut biken, war richtig geil
und mein Hinterbau hat sich auch nicht gelockert trotz das die mutter ein bisschen rausguckt ca 1-2mm. Vllt. Schraube zu kurz oder so kp. Aber der Hinterbau ist fest.


----------



## marcossa (6. März 2010)

hi zusammen,

hat zufällig jemand die austattung des granite chief 4 aus 09 noch da?


----------



## Sealer (6. März 2010)

ich hab mich heut auch auf mein Jimbo geschwungen und bin durch den Schnee, wobei der sich kurz nach mittag schon zum Teil verflüchtigt hatte.
Im Wald lagen noch ca. 5-10cm, lies sich sehr gut fahren.

Aber war trotzdem ziemlich krasser Kontrast zu meiner Freitag Nachmittag Tour, wo es noch komplett ohne Schnee und trocken bei Sonnenschein war 

Aber falls es morgen nicht regnet oder so, mach ich wieder ne kleine Tour.


----------



## funbiker9 (6. März 2010)

Morgen werd ich auch wieder ne Rund biken...muß einfach---> diese Bikesucht ahhhhh *grins*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pimpmysales (6. März 2010)

marcossa schrieb:


> hi zusammen,
> 
> hat zufällig jemand die austattung des granite chief 4 aus 09 noch da?



Versuchs mal hier: http://www.roseversand.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=155&detail=1000&detail2=16687


----------



## pimpmysales (6. März 2010)

So heute war nach der gestrigen Abholung noch nix mit Biken. Erst mal alles gecheckt und eingestellt. Dazu auch noch ne Frage: gibts hier einige Richt-/Erfahrungswerte für die Einstellung von Dämpfer und Gabel beim Granite Chief 6 (2009)? Rahmen Größe S und mein Gewicht bei 1.70 rund 65 Kg.


----------



## Flouu (7. März 2010)

hatte grad langeweile und hab mal geschaut ob rose auch in youtube vertreten ist^^

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CMeFPfBUNCw"]YouTube- Rose Beef Cake gefahren von Sergio Ghezzi am Lake Como[/ame]
hätte man aber auch mit dem uncle nehmen können oder(;

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7bvcxEe54NY&feature=related"]YouTube- BIKE EXPO presents the Rose Beef Cake[/ame]
ist das der 'gründer' von rose? wenn ja...hät ich nicht gedacht...so jung=D


----------



## stiffee25 (7. März 2010)

nee das ist nicht der "gründer" von rose


----------



## Flouu (7. März 2010)

dachte=D...weil der eine sagte: 'mike von rose...sein neuestes produkt'...
aber wenn...wärs mir eig. auch egal


----------



## stevenscrosser (7. März 2010)

Ich dachte eigentl. ach das Andi Heimerdinger der Konstrukteur sei, wer dieser Mike ist - K A 

Hier gibts nochmal Bobby's Arbeitsgerät:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W-W6Ao56fic"]YouTube- Bobby Roots Sickline @ the Specialized Enduro Ride 2009[/ame]


----------



## funbiker9 (7. März 2010)

So der funbiker geht jetzt radeln und sein Jimbo ausführen...mal gespannt wie lange ich es in dieser elendigen Kälte aushalte.


*WO BLEIBT DER FRÜHLING*


----------



## stevenscrosser (7. März 2010)

Vergiss die Fotos nicht !


----------



## Flouu (7. März 2010)

da war grad der schnee weg und man konnte wieder super fahren (foto nach meiner ersten fr- fahrt mit dem jimbo...echt ein gutes bike (; )....






...und schon ist der schnee wieder da ):


----------



## funbiker9 (7. März 2010)

Cooles Pic Flouu...

Ist ein 74cm Syncros oder?  Ich finde die Lyrik ohne Motion Control Einheit überdämpft ein wenig. Was ja Berg ab meistens gut ist...aber in manchen Situationen einfach suboptimal. Z.B. bei höheren Absätzen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flouu (7. März 2010)

danke
ja ist einer...aber ich will mir eig einen neuen kaufen...weiß nur noch nicht welchen...^^
ich find die lyrik top 

bin aber auch am überlegen ob ich mir einen dämper mit stahlfeder zulege, weil ich ein wenig bammel habe das mir der hier durchschlägt =o
aber hier weiß ich auch noch nicht welchen....halt wegen der größe....und sollte auch nicht so teuer sein^^ aber muss ja auch nicht sein=D


----------



## funbiker9 (7. März 2010)

Flouu schrieb:


> danke
> ja ist einer...aber ich will mir eig einen neuen kaufen...weiß nur noch nicht welchen...^^
> ich find die lyrik top
> 
> ...



Wieviel wiegst du denn, daß der Dämpfer bei max. Druck durschlägt? 120-130kg ?

Nene ich würde den schön drin lassen. Einen Stahlfederdämpfer kauft man sich nur wegen dem besseren Ansprechverhalten...aber ob das beim Jimbo Sinn macht wage ich zu bezweifeln.

Warum bist du mit dem Lenker nicht zufrieden?

Greez


----------



## Flouu (7. März 2010)

70kg^^
sollte es dann mal in einen bikepark gehen mach ich halt 18-19 bar drauf...dann ist der dämpfer gut voll und schlägt nicht durch...
dann lass ich das auch mal mit der stahlfeder....kostet eh zu viel..

ne schlecht ist der lenker nicht....halt wegen der optik dann...aber das auch nur wenn mal 'geld übrig ist'...was selter der fall ist =D

gruß


----------



## funbiker9 (7. März 2010)

Flouu schrieb:


> 70kg^^
> sollte es dann mal in einen bikepark gehen mach ich halt 18-19 bar drauf...dann ist der dämpfer gut voll und schlägt nicht durch...
> dann lass ich das auch mal mit der stahlfeder....kostet eh zu viel..
> 
> ...



Im Bikepark fährt man den Dämpfer eher etwas weicher als auf Touren. So in der Regel zwischen 25 - 40% Sag. Spring aus 1m ins Flat...dann sollte noch ca. 2-4mm Platz bis Ende Dämpferhub sein. So würde ich den Dämpfer im Bikepark fahren.

Was bringt dir ein Fully mit 16cm Federweg, wenn du den Dämpfer so sehr aufpumpst, daß du nur noch 50-60% Federweg nutzt.

Zum Lenker...meine Meinung nach paßt der optisch echt gut


----------



## Deleted138492 (7. März 2010)

Zum Stahlfeder: Ich habe mich intensiv damit beschäftigt: Ohne Feilen oder Sägen passt kein Stahlfederdämpfer oder Luftdämpfer mit Piggyback am Kolben (zB Manitou Swinger Air, X-Fusion H3 LT, ein DHX Air zB passt). Die DHX Coil sind um 0.5mm zu breit, so dass man entweder die Wippe oder den Dämpfer anfeilen müsste. Ein Vivid hätte zwar knapp die richtige Breite, doch dann wären wir wieder beim Problem mit dem Piggyback: Das Verbindungsstück vom Piggyback zum Dämpfer steht zu weit über, man muss das Stück ansägen, was die Garantie verfallen lässt.   

Btw: Stahlfederdämpfer schlagen genau so durch wie Luftdämpfer, wenn das Setup nicht stimmt. Wenn genug Druck im RP23 ist, tut der seinen Dienst. Wenn er dir nicht sensibel genug ist, schick ihn zu TFTuned, meiner ist jetzt wunderbar abgestimmt, so dass ich keinen Stahlfederdämpfer mehr benötige.


----------



## funbiker9 (7. März 2010)

@MüsLee

was ist denn nach dem tuning besser als zuvor? Das er weicher anspricht zählt nicht, da kann ich auch Luft ablassen...


----------



## Deleted138492 (7. März 2010)

Scheiss vbulletin -.-


----------



## Deleted138492 (7. März 2010)

Er spricht weicher an, OHNE Luft ablassen zu müssen . *owned* xD

Wenn man den Dämpfer verschickt, gibt man einfach seine Wunschliste dazu und gut is. Meine sieht so: Das Losbrechmoment ist gesunken, der mittlere Federweg etwas linearer, der Anfangsfederweg softer, das Wechselmoment zwischen Ein- und Ausfedern wurde reduziert, das PP ein wenig härter eingestellt. Was sonst noch alles beim Pushtuning geändert wird, ist hier nachzulesen: http://tftunedshox.com/info/push_fox_rear.aspx


----------



## funbiker9 (7. März 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Er spricht weicher an, OHNE Luft ablassen zu müssen . *owned* xD
> 
> Wenn man den Dämpfer verschickt, gibt man einfach seine Wunschliste dazu und gut is. Meine sieht so: Das Losbrechmoment ist gesunken, der mittlere Federweg etwas linearer, der Anfangsfederweg softer, das Wechselmoment zwischen Ein- und Ausfedern wurde reduziert, das PP ein wenig härter eingestellt.



Wenn man das auch spürt ist es wirklich gut . Hört sich auf jeden Fall mal gut an.

PS.: Mach mal ein paar Bilder in action von dir oder ein Video...nach deinen Post's gestern hast du noch was offen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (7. März 2010)

Irgendwann möchte ich mir eine Helmkamera zulegen, dann kannst du gerne ein paar lokale Trails bestaunen . Vorher gehts eher schlecht, ich kenne keinen, der eine besitzt und ich fahre so gut wie immer alleine, so dass mich keiner filmen kann.


----------



## pimpmysales (7. März 2010)

So heute erste Mal das Granite Chief artgerecht bewegt - auf der Hoppenbruch Halde in Herten - muddy muddy muddy! Aber sche woars


----------



## stiffee25 (7. März 2010)

SAUBER


----------



## funbiker9 (7. März 2010)

pimpmysales schrieb:


> So heute erste Mal das Granite Chief artgerecht bewegt - auf der Hoppenbruch Halde in Herten - muddy muddy muddy! Aber sche woars



Oh ja das hatte ich vorhin auch... 2kg Dreck am Bike. Hab's gerade eben noch geschmiert, jetzt ist es wieder einsatzbereit


----------



## Flouu (7. März 2010)

@müs lee

nur leider habe ich keinen RP23 sondern ein Float R...
weiß jetzt nicht ob da jetzt welten zwischen liegen und mein float r viel schlechter ist...damit kenn ich micht jetzt nicht so aus^^


----------



## stevenscrosser (7. März 2010)

Du hast aber hoffentlich nicht den Hochdruckreiniger im Hintergrund benutzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pimpmysales (7. März 2010)

stevenscrosser schrieb:


> Du hast aber hoffentlich nicht den Hochdruckreiniger im Hintergrund benutzt



Nee - nur einen Schlauch den die da haben und außerdem wollte ich die Masse an Dreck nicht in unserem Keller ausbreiten. 

BTW: wie geht ihr denn vor bei einer echt massiven Ladung Schlamm am Bike? Schlauch, Einmer mit Wasser oder wie???


----------



## Flouu (7. März 2010)

na du bist wohl neu in der 'scene'^^

also i nehm immer vom auto so eine bürste mit weichen borsten und nen eimer mit heißem wasser und som autowaschmittel
evtl abtrocknen und kette nachölen...

so mach ich es zuminedstens immer^^


----------



## funbiker9 (7. März 2010)

Flouu schrieb:


> @müs lee
> 
> nur leider habe ich keinen RP23 sondern ein Float R...
> weiß jetzt nicht ob da jetzt welten zwischen liegen und mein float r viel schlechter ist...damit kenn ich micht jetzt nicht so aus^^



Der Float R soll sogar einen Tick besser an als der RP23 das liegt irgendwie an der fehlenden Pro Pedal Funktion. Mir hats mal einer aus nem Bikeladen erklärt...aber wie das genau war weiß ich nicht mehr.


Zur Bikewäsche: Gardena Gartenschlauch ---> Grobschmutz abspritzen danach mit einem Schwamm putzen---> wieder abspritzen, trocken reiben und wenn trocken Gabel, Schaltung, Umwerfer & Dämpfer schmieren    ----> ferdisch jäähh


----------



## Deleted138492 (7. März 2010)

HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!

Der im Bikeladen wusste wohl nicht, wovon er spricht .
Der Float R hat fixes, nicht ausschaltbares Propedal. Das Gegenteil ist der Fall, er spricht unsensibler an. Nicht immer alles glauben, was die Herren Experten aus dem Laden einem manchmal so erzählen .

@ flouu: Jeder Tuner kann dir das PP verstellen, das ist kein Problem. Es ist dann zwar immer noch fix, aber es kann so eingestellt werden, als sei es gar nicht mehr aktiv.


----------



## Nachor (7. März 2010)

pimpmysales schrieb:


> Nee - nur einen Schlauch den die da haben und außerdem wollte ich die Masse an Dreck nicht in unserem Keller ausbreiten.
> 
> BTW: wie geht ihr denn vor bei einer echt massiven Ladung Schlamm am Bike? Schlauch, Einmer mit Wasser oder wie???



Ich nimm die 9 Euro Gloria Gartenspritze, (mit warmem Wasser geht aus diverse Eis aus dem Umwerfer und der Schaltung). Kostet wenig, funktioniert.Musst halt immer wieder Druck auf die Flasche pumpen. Das Teil habe ich auch immer im Auto dabei, um mir nicht den ganzen Kofferraum zuzuschlammen.


----------



## pimpmysales (7. März 2010)

Nachor schrieb:


> Ich nimm die 9 Euro Gloria Gartenspritze, (mit warmem Wasser geht aus diverse Eis aus dem Umwerfer und der Schaltung). Kostet wenig, funktioniert.Musst halt immer wieder Druck auf die Flasche pumpen. Das Teil habe ich auch immer im Auto dabei, um mir nicht den ganzen Kofferraum zuzuschlammen.



Na das ist doch mal ein super Tip - hätte mir heute eine gute Stunde von Touareg gespart, nehme ich an. Wird meine Frau morgen gleich mal erwerben  Besten Dank!


----------



## funbiker9 (7. März 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!
> 
> Der im Bikeladen wusste wohl nicht, wovon er spricht .
> Der Float R hat fixes, nicht ausschaltbares Propedal. Das Gegenteil ist der Fall, er spricht unsensibler an. Nicht immer alles glauben, was die Herren Experten aus dem Laden einem manchmal so erzählen .
> ...



Ach MüsLee...du weißt ja wohl alles besser 
...und warum geht dann bei Dir ständig was kaputt *Klugsch....*


ich bin raus....


----------



## stevenscrosser (7. März 2010)

Is doch sowas von Bumms *gähn*  Nacht Leude  Träumt schonmal vom Frühling!


----------



## Deleted138492 (7. März 2010)

@ fun: Ich werde aber nicht dafür bezahlt, Müll zu erzählen . Meiner Meinung nach sollte ein Angestellter in einem Bikeladen wissen, wovon er spricht und dem Kunden nicht irgendeine Halbwahrheit dahinknallen, nur um einen Anschein von Materialkenntnis vorzutäuschen. Mir ist das leider schon mehr als ein mal passiert und ich finde es immer wieder verwunderlich, dass diese Leute in den Radläden Bestand haben und munter weiter Blödsinn von sich geben. Das erinnert frappant an das Buch "Generation Doof"...


----------



## Eksduro (7. März 2010)

Servus,

na monatelanger Verletzungs-, Erkältungs- und Umzugspause konnte endlich die Saison 2010 eröffnet werden...

Bin mit meinem Lieblingsonkel durch den Schnee gezogen...er ist schwarz, heisst Jimbo und trägt gerne Goldschmuck...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nachtradler (8. März 2010)

Ich mag jetzt keinen Schnee mehr. Will endlich ohne das Zeug radfahren.
Zum Putzen: Wasser aus dem Schlauch und gut ist. Und auch nur, wenns nicht so kalt ist. Das Teil steht in der Garage und nix ist ärgerlicher als morgens um 6:15 ein eingefrorenes Schaltwerk zu haben. Ich putz mein Rad deshalb, vor allem im Winter, äusserst selten. Der Dreck hält das Salz ab. Erfahrung aus den letzten Jahrzehnten. Ab und zu Kette und Schaltung schmieren. und das teil läuft. Hat mein Cube jetzt 10 Jahre (und ca. 40000 km) klaglos mitgemacht.


----------



## -MIK- (8. März 2010)

Ja, ich kann die ***** auch nicht mehr sehen. Vor allem war das so schön weg geschmolzen, nu hält sich das Zeug wieder ewig.

Zur Bikepflege: Religionsfrage. Wenns um das Sportgerät geht, dann spätestens Sonntagabend. Eimer Autoshampoo/Wasser Gemisch anrühren, das Bike schön per Wasserstrahl vom groben Dreck befreien und dann mit dem Schwamm das Gerät sauber machen. 

Nach dem Säubern trocknen und dann schmieren. Ich sprüh immer eine Ladung Silispray auf die Schaltwerkskomponenten, die Kette bekommt Nigrin Sprühfett und die Dichtungen der Federgabel bekommen einen Fingerstreif vom Silispray ab. Feddich.

Wenn ich mal gute Laune und Bock auf Schrauben habe, dann demontiere ich die LRs und fette die Steckachsen neu. An der Federgabel schraub ich die Spanner ab und fette sie, gleiches beim Schnellspanner von der Maxle und dem Sattel. Wenn ich gaaaaanz viel Lust auf Schrauben hab (oder mir das Knacken beim Fahren den letzten Nerv raubt) nehme ich sogar die Sattelklemmung auseinander, fette sie und setz den Sattel mit Montagepaste ein. 

Wenn der Bock dann noch nicht sauber ist oder knackt, gibts nur noch eins:







Spass bei Seite, dem Reinigungsdrang sind da keine Grenzen gesetzt. Meine Kumpels lachen mich immer aus wenn ich da nen halben Tag an nem Fahrrad (!!) putze, mir machts aber auch Spass und ist n Hobby.


----------



## nachtradler (8. März 2010)

Joo, so ist es: Glaubensfrage.
Einmal im Jahr, Frühjahr (wenns warm ist; dies mal wohl eher Sommer), gibts bei mir auch das Große reinigen. Dann meist auch mit neuer Kette und Ritzelpaket, Fett bzw. passende Schmierung an alles, was sich bewegt. Da geht schon mal ein halber Tag drauf. Aber dann ist auch gut für den Rest vom Jahr, denn das Rad ist zum fahren, nicht zum Putzen da.


----------



## nachtradler (8. März 2010)

War doppelt


----------



## Trekki (8. März 2010)

nachtradler schrieb:


> Joo, so ist es: Glaubensfrage.
> Einmal im Jahr, Frühjahr (wenns warm ist; dies mal wohl eher Sommer), gibts bei mir auch das Große reinigen. Dann meist auch mit neuer Kette und Ritzelpaket, Fett bzw. passende Schmierung an alles, was sich bewegt. Da geht schon mal ein halber Tag drauf. Aber dann ist auch gut für den Rest vom Jahr, denn das Rad ist zum fahren, nicht zum Putzen da.


Dies erinnert mich an meinen Vater. Nach Weihnachten waren wir zusammen in einigen Radläden um ein neues Rad für ihn zu finden. Ein wichtiges Kriterium war, dass die Rahmenfarbe den Dreck tarnen soll. Er hat ja sein ganzes Leben lang noch nie ein Rad geputzt und will es mit knapp 70 auch nicht anfangen. Der Händler war sprachlos.

Ich selbst halte es recht liberal: das notwendigste wird immer gemacht (Kette, Gleitbereiche von Gabel und Dämpfer), der Rest wenn meine Mitfahrer all zu laut schimpfen. Oder meine Frau. Das Rad muss ja schliesslich durchs Wohnzimmer in den Keller.


----------



## stiffee25 (8. März 2010)

hy

kann mir vllt jemand sagen wie ich die kurbeln ab kriege

weil irgendwie bekomme ich die nicht ab......


----------



## Deleted138492 (8. März 2010)

10er Inbus links rein und drehen .


----------



## stiffee25 (8. März 2010)

aber brauch ich dann nicht noch son abzieher für die kurbel


----------



## Deleted138492 (8. März 2010)

Nein, der ist integriert. Finde ich super bei der Kurbel .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stiffee25 (8. März 2010)

danke ist ab


----------



## stiffee25 (8. März 2010)

müs lee

weißt du welche aufnahme das bc hat?    welche ISCG????


----------



## Deleted138492 (8. März 2010)

Müsste wie beim Jimbo ISCG05 sein.


----------



## ka1saa (8. März 2010)

stiffee25 schrieb:


> aber brauch ich dann nicht noch son abzieher  für die kurbel





Müs Lee schrieb:


> Nein, der ist integriert. Finde ich super bei der Kurbel .


steht alles in der anleitung, zumindest bei mir ...

so, genug gemosert nach nem arbeitsreichen tag, ich hoff mal, bis zum we ists wieder etwas eisfreier, da könnt ich zeit zum radeln haben ,und danach wollt ich mal das rad zur 1.-inspektion einschicken, damit ich vor lauter rad-versuchung nicht mit schaffen aufhör .


----------



## stiffee25 (8. März 2010)

so habe mal ne frage an euch

welche speichen farbe würdet ihr auf weiße felgen machen??

weiße oder schwarze speichen?? ich kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden  bin zu 55%für weiße aber mal sehen was ihr sagt


----------



## stevenscrosser (8. März 2010)

Welche Felgen denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stiffee25 (8. März 2010)

die


----------



## Deleted138492 (8. März 2010)

Definitiv schwarze! Erstens weil zu viel weiss nicht mehr gut ausschaut (was mit weissen Speichen der Fall wäre) und weil die Farbe dem Abrieb nicht stand halten wird (die Dinger verbiegen sich ja andauernd), was irgendwann in einem komischen, schwarzen Ring an den Speichenkreuzungen resultiert. 

Aber dir muss es gefallen, nicht uns .


----------



## ka1saa (8. März 2010)

stiffee25 schrieb:


> die


also ich würd eher weiß nehmen, in kombi mit anderen weißen parts , aber wies wirklich aussieht, sieht man ja wahrscheinlich erst hinterher...

bei schwarzen speichen hat man doch genau das gleiche problem mit abrieb, müs lee? ist dann wohl metallisch silbern glänzend, aber.... wayne ^^? ist ja n arbeitsgerät, quasi .


----------



## stevenscrosser (8. März 2010)

Schwarze Felgen mit weißen Speichen 
Weiße Felgen mit weißen Speichen 
Weiße Felgen mit schwarzen Speichen :kotz:

Aber was für Naben kommen denn dazu?

Edit: verbessert


----------



## Deleted138492 (8. März 2010)

stevenscrosser schrieb:


> weiße felgen mit schwarzen speichen
> Weiße felgen mit schwarzen speichen :kotz:



hä?


----------



## stevenscrosser (8. März 2010)

Danke für den Hinweis


----------



## stiffee25 (8. März 2010)

stevenscrosser schrieb:


> Schwarze Felgen mit weißen Speichen
> Weiße Felgen mit weißen Speichen
> Weiße Felgen mit schwarzen Speichen :kotz:
> 
> ...



da kommen hope pro 2 naben rein


----------



## MoRis (8. März 2010)

mal etwas vom biken

Edit: hää wo ist das bild nochmal


----------



## MoRis (8. März 2010)

so...


----------



## stevenscrosser (8. März 2010)

Schöne Bilder @ Eksduro und Moris 

Memo an mich: am Wochenende in der Ami-Kaserne ganz lieb fragen, ob ich den Flammenwerfer mal ein paar Minuten zum Trail enteisen ausleihen darf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (9. März 2010)

@stifee: Denke auch, dass schwarze Speichen blöd aussehen würden auf ner weißen Felge.


----------



## stiffee25 (9. März 2010)

-MIK- schrieb:


> @stifee: Denke auch, dass schwarze Speichen blöd aussehen würden auf ner weißen Felge.



bin mir nicht sicher ob weiße speichen nicht schon to much sind.......
ich werde wohl kurz oder lang  ne münze werfen was drauf kommt


----------



## cyclo-dude (9. März 2010)

guck doch einfach mal auf der HP von felixthewolf nach, der aus dem laufrad forum.
da siehst du mal einige kombis.
und hatte nicht funbiker oder so die grünen parts mit irgendeinem PC mogelprogramm ans rad gebaut. mach das doch mit den LR auch, dann weißt du wie es an deinem bock aussieht.


----------



## Gnarze (9. März 2010)

Also ich finde schwarze Speichen mit weißen Felgen(an der DT Swiss EX1750 zumindest, ist ja auch noch viel Rot dabei) sehr gut. Paßt wunderbar.

Gruß Gnarze


----------



## Bacara (9. März 2010)

Weiße Speichen sind zu viel des Guten. Stellt euch mal den DT EX1750 LRS mit weißen Speichen vor :kotz:
Ich würde schwarze Speichen nehmen.

Bacara

Edit: Da war wohl jemand schneller


----------



## trigger666 (9. März 2010)

hallo zusammen, wir waren am wochenende mal wieder unterwegs. anbei zwei pics. der schnee verschwindet endlich.

hoffe das bleibt so.


----------



## stiffee25 (9. März 2010)

coole bilder


----------



## Deleted138492 (9. März 2010)

.


----------



## Deleted138492 (9. März 2010)

Sö, Kette gewechselt. Die war schon bei 121mm, normal sind 119.5mm ^^. Jetzt habe ich das auch mal gemacht. Fehlt nur noch Steuersatz einpressen, dann kann ich alles, was es am Rad zu tun gibt .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stevenscrosser (9. März 2010)

Hast du dir sone Kettenlehre besorgt oder mit Maßband gemessen? BTW: Wieviel KM warns' denn ungefähr, wenn die jetzt schon runter ist ?


----------



## Deleted138492 (9. März 2010)

Schiebelehre wars. KM waren es so um die 500-750 sehr schlammige rum. Ich kann es nicht genau sagen, ich fahre ohne Tacho.

Wie es scheint, hat das viele Putzen nix geholfen, mir hats trotzdem die Kette runtergeschmirgelt . Wenigstens sind Kassette und Kettenblätter noch in Ordnung, ich hätte kein Geld mehr, um die auch noch zu finanzieren.


----------



## trigger666 (9. März 2010)

@stiffee25: thx

ich hatte am wochenende meinen ersten platten hinterreifen am uncle. zum ersten mal die steckachse benutzt. ging besser los und wieder fest als ich dachte.

das mit der kette ist komisch. habe am meinen hardtail nach 18 monaten das erste mal die kette gewechselt und selbst da hatte ich noch luft. in der zeit habe ich um die 1500km abgerissen.


----------



## Deleted138492 (9. März 2010)

Wie gesagt, hier gab es über den Winter sehr viel Schlamm und nassen Sand. Auch wenn ich das Rad *nach* jedem Ausritt geputzt habe, scheint das nichts genutzt zu haben. Ich kann ja auch nicht nach jeder Pfütze anhalten, um den Antrieb wieder zu säubern ^^.


----------



## funbiker9 (9. März 2010)

trigger666 schrieb:


> hallo zusammen, wir waren am wochenende mal wieder unterwegs. anbei zwei pics. der schnee verschwindet endlich.
> 
> hoffe das bleibt so.



Dein Jimbo sieht ja aus wie Sau....

...genau so muß das sein 

Wie haste den Platten hin bekommen?


----------



## trigger666 (9. März 2010)

mit dem putzen habe ich es nicht so. nach drei bis vier gefahrenen touren gibt es mit hochdruck beschleunigtes wasser gegen den dreck. bevor jemand schreit, der druck ist runtergeguliert und der dämpfer und die gabel werden nicht direkt abgestrahlt. 

war es extrem matschig nach einer tour nehme ich schonmal die gießkanne für den gröbsten schmutz.

die kette schmiere ich nur mit wd 40. hat bis heute bei jedem bike funktioniert.

ich finde es gut wenn jemand sein bike immer tip top geputzt hat. allerdings ist das nicht für mich. siehe die beiden geposten bilder:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6921432&postcount=2508


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trigger666 (9. März 2010)

mit dem putzen habe ich es nicht so. nach drei bis vier gefahrenen touren gibt es mit hochdruck beschleunigtes wasser gegen den dreck. bevor jemand schreit, der druck ist runtergeguliert und der dämpfer und die gabel werden nicht direkt abgestrahlt. 

war es extrem matschig nach einer tour nehme ich schonmal die gießkanne für den gröbsten schmutz.

die kette schmiere ich nur mit wd 40. hat bis heute bei jedem bike funktioniert.

ich finde es gut wenn jemand sein bike immer tip top geputzt hat. allerdings ist das nicht für mich. siehe die beiden geposten bilder:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6921432&postcount=2508


----------



## trigger666 (9. März 2010)

uargh doppelpost

wir sind ne abfahrt runter wo links und rechts dornenbüsche wuchern. habe mir nen dorn reingejagt und pfffffffffffffffffff raus ist die luft.

gut so, sonst hätte ich mich nicht mit der steckachse auseinander gesetzt.


----------



## funbiker9 (9. März 2010)

trigger666 schrieb:


> uargh doppelpost
> 
> wir sind ne abfahrt runter wo links und rechts dornenbüsche wuchern. habe mir nen dorn reingejagt und pfffffffffffffffffff raus ist die luft.
> 
> gut so, sonst hätte ich mich nicht mit der steckachse auseinander gesetzt.



Ja wenn man muß macht man es halt. Das kenn ich...


----------



## trigger666 (9. März 2010)

noch ein bild vom ausritt auf dem handy gefunden


----------



## funbiker9 (9. März 2010)

Das schmutzig machen macht einfach am meisten Spaß...gut so.
Wie bist du mit der kastrierten Lyrik zufrieden?


----------



## trigger666 (9. März 2010)

ich bin damit absolut zufrieden. super sensibel und spricht gut an.

mein kumpel fährt ne fox 36 talas. da wir hin und wieder die räder tauschen sind wir beide der meinung das sich die beiden gabeln nichts nehmen.

schwierig war es für mich das fahrwerk harmonisch abzustimmen. hat gedauert bis dämpfer und gabel gleichmäßig ein- und ausfedern.

konnte man bei dem schnee gut machen. treppestufe immer wieder runter, eingestellt, ausprobiert und von vorne. 

jetzt ist alles schön und ich will fahren!!!!

der schnee ist weg und mit der led lampe ist ne feierabend runde auch drin.


----------



## funbiker9 (9. März 2010)

trigger666 schrieb:


> ich bin damit absolut zufrieden. super sensibel und spricht gut an.
> 
> mein kumpel fährt ne fox 36 talas. da wir hin und wieder die räder tauschen sind wir beide der meinung das sich die beiden gabeln nichts nehmen.
> 
> ...




Ja Fahrrad fahren...leider habe ich unter der Woche so gut wie nie Zeit meine Rädchen auszuführen ....aber bald wirds wieder warm ich darf wieder im Bikepark spielen gehen und die trockenen Trails befahren...

Wann wirds mal endlich wieder Sommer...das Adrenalin fehlt ein bisschen 

Bin mal auf Willingen gespannt  da war ich noch nicht...


----------



## trigger666 (9. März 2010)

in willingen war ich auch noch nicht. wir werden demächst mal hahnenklee und wurmberg ausprobieren.

ich habe den harz vor der haustür, da ist der weg dann nicht so weit. freu.

bei uns im wald kenne ich jeden ast und kiesel mit namen.


----------



## stevenscrosser (9. März 2010)

Ihr könnt euch schonmal warm anziehen *bibber* Im Juni gibt's Frost!
Hatte neulich auch den ersten platten Albert am HR. Dazu gleich mal ne Frage. Runter bekomme ich den Reifen grade noch. Aber beim Aufziehen auf die Felge wird man ja schier schwarz. Trotz Seife und Schmieri ist das ne Extremstanstrengung die 2te Reifenwulst über das Felgenhorn zu bringen. Habt ihr da noch gute Tricks parat? Und das zweite: Die Wülste springen beim wiederbefüllen nur sehr schwer in die Nuten im Felgenhorn. Letztes Mal wollte die eine Seite trotz fast 5 bar ums Verrecken nicht reinspringen. Also wieder Luft bisschen runter, aufgesessen und mal ein paar größere Schlenker gemacht, bis das Ding von alleine reingesprungen ist. Tipps?


----------



## Deleted138492 (9. März 2010)

Hast du keinen Reifenheber parat? Aber nicht die kleinen Dinger, die schon beim bloßen Anblick zerbrechen, sondern die dicken aus Hartplastik.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stevenscrosser (9. März 2010)

Scherzkeks - also wer das komplett ohne Reifenheber schafft ist


----------



## -MIK- (10. März 2010)

Ööh, das Aufziehen geht eigentlich immer ohne Reifenheber, zumindest bei mir. Wie es jetzt mit den Maxxis aussehen wird weiß ich noch nicht aber den Albert hab ich bis jetzt immer ohne Reifenheber aufgezogeben bekommen....


----------



## cyclo-dude (10. März 2010)

fat albert 2.4 und onza ibex 2.25 hab ich auch ohne probleme draufbekommen. runter bracht man für den anfang NATÜLICH reifenheber, oder sau dünne finger


----------



## stevenscrosser (10. März 2010)

Runter mit Reifenheber und rauf mit bloßen Händen, so hab ichs ja auch gemacht. Bin halt ein kleiner Mickerling


----------



## nachtradler (11. März 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Sö, Kette gewechselt. Die war schon bei 121mm, normal sind 119.5mm ^^. Jetzt habe ich das auch mal gemacht. Fehlt nur noch Steuersatz einpressen, dann kann ich alles, was es am Rad zu tun gibt .


Du bist ein Knaller. Nach 700 km Kette wechseln ist flott. Am alten Cube habe ich das einmal im Jahr und zwar im Frühjahr nach 4000 - 5000 km gemacht. Am Renner habe ich eine Kette mal über 10000 km gefahren. Ab und an mal Schaltung etwas nachjustiert und gefunzt hat das ganze.
Zum reifenprob:
kenn ich nur von den Mavic Deemax, da geht so gut wie kein Reifen ohne Gewalt drauf. Ansonsten mit 1 Reifenheber runter und ohne wieder drauf (manchmal mit einem etwas nachhelfen).


----------



## stevenscrosser (11. März 2010)

Jo und bei den Crossmax SX braucht man auch Schmackes! Idee für's Treffen - so eine Art hau den Lukas: Wer kann am schnellsten eine Muddy Mary von Hand auf einen Deemax aufziehen


----------



## Deleted138492 (11. März 2010)

Besser ein Swampthing. Wer das schafft, ist ein echter Schwarzenegger .


----------



## -MIK- (11. März 2010)

nachtradler schrieb:


> Du bist ein Knaller. Nach 700 km Kette wechseln ist flott.



Da muss ich den Jung jetzt aber mal in Schutz nehmen, meine Kette ist nach ca. der gleichen Leistung (eher ein paar KM weniger) auch schon um. Hab das Caliber reingehalten und ich gebe der Kette höchstens noch 300km. Neue ist schon geliefert, wird aber erst getauscht, wenn die Alte "wirklich" um ist.

Fragt mich mal warum, ich hab keine Ahnung. An meinem Werks ES hab ich die Kette 2tKm gefahren ohne sie zu tauschen....


----------



## Deleted138492 (11. März 2010)

Liegt wohl an dem vielen Schlamm, dem die Kette den ganzen Winter über ausgesetzt war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stevenscrosser (11. März 2010)

Ich wollte mir nächsten Monat mal noch einen Drehmomentschlüssel zulegen möglichst mit nem passenden Bitsatz dazu. Empfehlungen?


----------



## Deleted138492 (11. März 2010)

BBB Torquefix. Den wollte ich mir auch mal kaufen, leider bin ich zu knapp bei Kasse .


----------



## -MIK- (11. März 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Liegt wohl an dem vielen Schlamm, dem die Kette den ganzen Winter über ausgesetzt war.



Glaub ich nicht, das Werks hat bei jedem Wetter das bekommen, was ich gebraucht hab.


----------



## Trekki (11. März 2010)

stevenscrosser schrieb:


> Ich wollte mir nächsten Monat mal noch einen Drehmomentschlüssel zulegen möglichst mit nem passenden Bitsatz dazu. Empfehlungen?



Ich habe diesen und bin ganz zufrieden. Dort passen normale Bits über einen 1/4" Adapter.
-trekki


----------



## nachtradler (11. März 2010)

Mal ein paar Bilder von meinem Drecks-Jimbo. Heute gerade festgestellt, dass die Aussenhülle der Elexir gebrochen ist (direkt am Steuerrohr). Anruf bei Rose. Neues Teil kommt.









Und irgendwann ist der Schnee weg. Hoffentlich. Und der Wind. Gestern mal 2 Stunden Sturmschäden beseitigt, sprich Bäume von den Wegen geräumt. Und das im Biosphärenreservat. Ich schlechter Mensch.


----------



## Deleted138492 (11. März 2010)

Ich denke, dass die Mechaniker von Rose die Schalthüllen und Bremsleitungen an manchen Rädern ein wenig großzügig bemessen hat. Ich habe den ganzen Kabelsalat so gekürzt, dass er geradewegs aus dek Steuerrohr kommt und keinen unnötigen Bogen beschreibt, wegen dem die Dinger gerissen sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nachtradler (11. März 2010)

Den Lenkeinschlag muss ich aber als Bogen haben. Und mehr war es nicht. Das Material ist wahrscheinlich nicht undbedingt kälteresistent. Dadurch verhärtet es und bricht. Ich benutze das Rad halt auch bei -10 Grad und kälter. Und dann hat es die ganze Nacht in der Kälte gestanden. Aber wir schrauben ja gerne.


----------



## Deleted138492 (11. März 2010)

Rüschtüsch .

Wobei ich ich dennoch davon ausgehe, dass die Teile wegen der Länge gerissen sind. Die Kälte tut denen nix, da sind ja allerhand Weichmacher und anderes Zeugs drin. Das repetitive, starke Umbiegen auf engem Raum hat sie wohl geschafft.


----------



## nachtradler (12. März 2010)

Hallo,
gerissen ist die Hülle genau am Übergang ins Steuerrohr. Ich denke, die rutscht nicht in der alten Führungsbuchs und knickt dadurch. Die neuen Jimbos haben da andere Buchsen.



Die alten schliessen flach ab, die neuen stehen ein Stück vor.


----------



## Deleted138492 (12. März 2010)

Genau die hat meins auch . Hat wohl nix genutzt...


----------



## nachtradler (12. März 2010)

Du hast schon die etwas längeren Buchsen?


----------



## Deleted138492 (12. März 2010)

Ja, genau die gleichen wie auf dem Bild. Wie sehen denn die Flachen aus?


----------



## herkulars (12. März 2010)

Also bei mir sehen die Buchsen auch so aus. Wann hast Du denn Dein Jimbo gekauft, nachtradler? Vielleicht hat Rose ja schon im Laufe des Jahres nachgebessert.


----------



## tgindia (12. März 2010)

So, Rad ist verpackt und steht bei der Post. Bin mal gespannt ob Rose das Tretlagerknacken beseitigt (und wenn ja was Sie behoben haben).

Gott sei Dank ist es bei dem Wetter noch erträglich auf das Bike zu verzichten. Aber bis Willingen muss alles einsatzbereit sein 

Grüße an alle Jimbojünger


----------



## funbiker9 (12. März 2010)

tgindia schrieb:


> So, Rad ist verpackt und steht bei der Post. Bin mal gespannt ob Rose das Tretlagerknacken beseitigt (und wenn ja was Sie behoben haben).
> 
> Gott sei Dank ist es bei dem Wetter noch erträglich auf das Bike zu verzichten. Aber bis Willingen muss alles einsatzbereit sein
> 
> Grüße an alle Jimbojünger



Das knacken bzw. das beheben davon, würde mich auch interessieren was es nun letztendlich ist. Bei mir tritt es zum Glück nur noch ab und zu auf, verschwindet dann aber wieder.


----------



## cyclo-dude (13. März 2010)

ich seh das schon kommen, ihr die jetzt alle probleme habt sitzt allein in willingen, weil die von uns die noch nix hatten dann den ganzen sommer über das rad bei rose stehen haben weil die fehler dann erst auftrete 

mal was anderes,
ist irgendwer von euch heute bei ROSE wegen saison einstimmung dort??
ich wollte so gegen 12 mal los fahren und mich da mal umsehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stevenscrosser (13. März 2010)

Saisoneinstimmung bei 10cm Schnee?


----------



## funbiker9 (13. März 2010)

Ich habe mich heute ein bisschen dreckig gemacht...aber so richtiges Bikefeeling will bei Schnee einfach nicht aufkommen...

...aber ab nächster Woche soll es zweistellige plus Grade geben. Es wird doch nicht wohl die Bikeparksaison starten? *Hoff*


----------



## cyclo-dude (13. März 2010)

so bin wieder da von rose.
ganz schönes tam tam da. war soweit gan interissant, und bobby hat da auch abgehangen.
hat leider geregnet, schnee liegt hier in der ecke schon lange nicht mehr, aber es soll die nächsten tage noch öfter mal nass werden leider.


----------



## stevenscrosser (16. März 2010)

Um den Fred mal wieder aus der Versenkung zu holen  Was muss denn eigentlich gegeben sein, damit man ein Hersteller Subforum einrichten kann?


----------



## Deleted138492 (16. März 2010)

Hmmm, ein fähiger Mod oder auch Admin (hier leider Mangelware), der dazu gewillt ist?


----------



## kubischerreiter (16. März 2010)

mal ein paar bilder 
naja sonen bisschen schnee kann doch keine aufhalten ;-)
Vorallem wenn man nenn neues bike hat. Find das granite chief geht auch ganz schön ab, selbst das 2er von 2009. bin auf jeden  fall voll zufrieden.  Außer die innenverlegten züge find ich nich so dolle, die neue bremsleitung zu verlegen war ganz schöne nervenarbeit. manchmal is innovation nich gleich verbesserung.
sonst top teil, kanns jedem empfehlen.

ride on!


----------



## -MIK- (17. März 2010)

stevenscrosser schrieb:


> Um den Fred mal wieder aus der Versenkung zu holen  Was muss denn eigentlich gegeben sein, damit man ein Hersteller Subforum einrichten kann?



Hab beim Thomas schon vor Wochen mal angefragt, er wollte drüber nachdenken.


----------



## robert80 (17. März 2010)

Was hast Du für Bremsen bei deinem Chief verbaut?

Kämpfe immer noch mich dazu aufzuraffen meine One´s zu verbannen und andere hin zu bauen, bis jetzt war ich dank der innen verlegten Züge zu faul 

Ungewaschen siehts besser aus 





kubischerreiter schrieb:


> mal ein paar bilder
> naja sonen bisschen schnee kann doch keine aufhalten ;-)
> Vorallem wenn man nenn neues bike hat. Find das granite chief geht auch ganz schön ab, selbst das 2er von 2009. bin auf jeden  fall voll zufrieden.  Außer die innenverlegten züge find ich nich so dolle, die neue bremsleitung zu verlegen war ganz schöne nervenarbeit. manchmal is innovation nich gleich verbesserung.
> sonst top teil, kanns jedem empfehlen.
> ...


----------



## -MIK- (17. März 2010)

Warum? Die Dinger ankern doch wie Hulle..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robert80 (17. März 2010)

Ich hab bis jetzt nur Probleme mit den Dingern, gefahren, entlüftet, gefahren, entlüftet, neue Beläge da verschmiert, neue Dichtung, entlüftet.

Momentan muss ich die nur noch einstellen, damit man keinen Gehörsturz kriegt wenn ich den Berg runter fahre. Aber mein Vertrauen ist dahin.... Auch finde ich dass die nicht so der Brüller ist wie immer beschrieben, meine Luisa BAT war fast genauso stark vom Gefühl her....

Das Entlüften ist friemelig, und irgendwie haben die Dinger echt ein Problem mit der Qualität, denn die hintere geht wie ne eins, nur die vordere macht die Probleme.... Nie so dass man sagen könnte, okay auf Garantie einschicken und warten bis was neues kommt, aber ich will nur "fahren und Bremsen" und dazu sind mir die zu pflegebedürftig. 

Die sind Typ italienische Diva  Scharf, schlank, trotzdem gut gebaut, aber wehe man kümmert sich nicht darum und hegt und pflegt diese....


----------



## robert80 (17. März 2010)

sorry

Es heisst, Luise BAT




robert80 schrieb:


> Ich hab bis jetzt nur Probleme mit den Dingern, gefahren, entlüftet, gefahren, entlüftet, neue Beläge da verschmiert, neue Dichtung, entlüftet.
> 
> Momentan muss ich die nur noch einstellen, damit man keinen Gehörsturz kriegt wenn ich den Berg runter fahre. Aber mein Vertrauen ist dahin.... Auch finde ich dass die nicht so der Brüller ist wie immer beschrieben, meine Luisa BAT war fast genauso stark vom Gefühl her....
> 
> ...


----------



## -MIK- (17. März 2010)

robert80 schrieb:


> Die sind Typ italienische Diva  Scharf, schlank, trotzdem gut gebaut, aber wehe man kümmert sich nicht darum und hegt und pflegt diese....



LOL 

Cooler Vergleich....  Ich wills nicht beschwören aber im Moment hab ich keine Probleme (3 x auf Holz klopf). Am Werks ES hatte ich die Avid Code, damit hatte ich mal richtig Probleme....


----------



## kubischerreiter (17. März 2010)

ich hab die neuen avid elixir 5 verbaut. ich find sie top. Mehr bremsleistung brauch ich nicht und ist auch super zu dosieren. Von irgendwelchen versagen beim langen abfahrten hab ich bis jetzt noch nichts gemerkt. 
Sie sind halt weiß, aber naja, so als akzent am ganz schwarzen bike kann das auch ganz gut aussehen


----------



## funbiker9 (17. März 2010)

kubischerreiter schrieb:


> ich hab die neuen avid elixir 5 verbaut. ich find sie top. Mehr bremsleistung brauch ich nicht und ist auch super zu dosieren. *Von irgendwelchen versagen beim langen abfahrten hab ich bis jetzt noch nichts gemerkt.*
> Sie sind halt weiß, aber naja, so als akzent am ganz schwarzen bike kann das auch ganz gut aussehen



Fading habe ich bei der Bremse bis jetzt auch noch nicht bemerkt...und ich fahre die Elixir R an all meinen Rädern. Beim entlüften muß man ein wenig aufpassen, aber sonst....

Von der Bremsleistung her liegt sie zwischen Juciy und Code...mehr braucht man nicht wirklich.


----------



## MoRis (17. März 2010)

Hi, war heut ein bisschen unterwegs und dann hab ich geräusche von der vorderen Scheibe gehört. Als wenn die irgendwie schleifen würde oder weiß nicht wie ich das erlären soll. So ne Art klapper Geräusch... ist die Scheibe vielleicht locker oder was kann das sein??

Danke im vorraus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (17. März 2010)

MoRis schrieb:


> Hi, war heut ein bisschen unterwegs und dann hab ich geräusche von der vorderen Scheibe gehört. Als wenn die irgendwie schleifen würde oder weiß nicht wie ich das erlären soll. So ne Art klapper Geräusch... ist die Scheibe vielleicht locker oder was kann das sein??
> 
> Danke im vorraus



Ob die Scheibe locker ist findest du sicher selbst raus .
Ansonsten könnte noch sein, daß die Bremsbeläge schleifen oder die Scheibe zu schwingen anfängt. Im schlechtesten Fall könnte deine Scheibe verbogen sein...


----------



## MoRis (17. März 2010)

mhm... ok danke. das schleifen kommt dass dadurch wenn die breme nicht genau in der mitte der scheibe ist. Also von beiden bremsbelägen nicht der gleiche abstand?
Dann brauch ich doch nur leicht die Bremse lösen, Bremsen und wieder festschrauben oder??
PS: Bin immer noch in der lernphase in Sachen wie scheibenbremsen und allgemein mit dem Uncle mein erstes vernünftiges rad


----------



## funbiker9 (17. März 2010)

MoRis schrieb:


> mhm... ok danke. das schleifen kommt dass dadurch wenn die breme nicht genau in der mitte der scheibe ist. Also von beiden bremsbelägen nicht der gleiche abstand?
> Dann brauch ich doch nur leicht die Bremse lösen, Bremsen und wieder festschrauben oder??
> PS: Bin immer noch in der lernphase in Sachen wie scheibenbremsen und allgemein mit dem Uncle mein erstes vernünftiges rad



Du mußt den Bremssattel lösen...die Bremse ziehen und wieder fest schrauben ( die Drehmoment Angaben nicht vergessen ).

Wenn das nicht funktioniert mußt du den Bremssattel per Hand & Taschenlampe ausrichten.

Falls das nur ein ganz ganz leichtes schleifen ist...macht das aber eigentlich nichts.

Wann tritt denn das Geräusch auf? In Kurven oder ständig?


----------



## Deleted138492 (17. März 2010)

Gerade bei solchen fundamentalen Sachen ist die Forumssuche oder Dr. Google sehr hilfsbereit .


----------



## Trekki (17. März 2010)

kubischerreiter schrieb:


> mal ein paar bilder


Bild 2 ist ganz klar mein Favorit!

-trekki


----------



## MoRis (17. März 2010)

Also in den Kurven auf jeden fall, also immer wenn ich etwas schräg fahre...


----------



## funbiker9 (17. März 2010)

MoRis schrieb:


> Also in den Kurven auf jeden fall, also immer wenn ich etwas schräg fahre...



Dann schwingt wahrscheinlich die Scheibe....wenn dich das stört, versuche durch ausrichten das weg zu bekommen...aber eigentlich ist das wirklich egal. It's your turn...


----------



## MoRis (17. März 2010)

Ok wenn das nicht schlimm ist, werde aber trotzdem versuchen das weg zu bekommen danke nochmal. 
Ah nochwas was ich vor kurzen schon einmal angesprochen habe mit meinem hinterbau das bei der obersten Schraube die mutter etwa 1mm rausguckt und die Schraube nicht bündig in der Mutter sitzt. 

Also nach mehreren Fahrten nichts hab immer wieder geguckt ob sich etwas gelockert hat aber irgendwie nichts. habe eigendlich vor die schraube mal zu lösen aber wie am besten? 

Gib es ein spezielles Werkzeug hab es schon mit einem großen schraubendreher versucht aber der ist auch zu klein. Auf beiden seiten der mutter sind ja kerben... 

Danke nochmal im vorraus... frage viel, ich weiß möchte aber auch nichts kaputt machen und das bike nicht wieder für 2 wochen nach rose schicken.


----------



## funbiker9 (17. März 2010)

MoRis schrieb:


> Ok wenn das nicht schlimm ist, werde aber trotzdem versuchen das weg zu bekommen danke nochmal.
> Ah nochwas was ich vor kurzen schon einmal angesprochen habe mit meinem hinterbau das bei der obersten Schraube die mutter etwa 1mm rausguckt und die Schraube nicht bündig in der Mutter sitzt.
> 
> Also nach mehreren Fahrten nichts hab immer wieder geguckt ob sich etwas gelockert hat aber irgendwie nichts. habe eigendlich vor die schraube mal zu lösen aber wie am besten?
> ...




Das ist ein 'Sicherheitsschraubendreher' möglicherweise gibt es so etwas im Baumarkt etc. oder frag mal bei Rose nach ob die dir solch ein Teil zuschicken können ( die sollten es ja haben  )

Wenn du die Schraube heraus drehst...vergiss nicht beim wieder anziehen ( Drehmoment!) mittelfesten Schraubensicherungslack auf das Gewinde zu tröpfeln...wichtig


----------



## stevenscrosser (17. März 2010)

Ich bin heute auch das erste mal seit 3 Monaten wieder auf einer Hausstrecke unterwegs gewesen. Hatte bei der Heimkehr bestimmt 5 Kilo Matsch und Dreck geladen. Man kann sagen, was man will, aber solange die Wälder noch solche Matschlöcher sind, finde ich im Moment einfach keinen richtigen Spaß daran 

. Ist das bei euch auch so, das wenn ich durch sehr matschiges Gelände fahrt, sichs' dann schwerer Schalten lässt, bzw, alles knirscht und rasselt? Foto gibts morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (17. März 2010)

Scheiss vBulletin


----------



## Deleted138492 (17. März 2010)

@ stevens: Ja, das Knirschen nervt schon, aber die Nässe und der Schlamm schulen die Reflexe und Fahrfertigkeiten . Wäre der Schmodder nicht so materialmordend, würde ich ihn sogar gerne haben . 

@ moris: Diese Schraube ist vollkommen normal, jetzt mach dir nicht so einen Kopf . Bei mir sieht die genau gleich aus und hat sich noch nie gelockert. Zu den Bremsen gibts ein paar Threads im Bremsenunterforum, die dein Problem behandeln, du bist nicht der erste damit ^^. Einfach mal nach "Bremse schleift" suchen.


----------



## ka1saa (17. März 2010)

MoRis schrieb:


> Hi, war heut ein bisschen unterwegs und dann hab ich geräusche von der vorderen Scheibe gehört. Als wenn die irgendwie schleifen würde oder weiß nicht wie ich das erlären soll. So ne Art klapper Geräusch... ist die Scheibe vielleicht locker oder was kann das sein??
> 
> Danke im vorraus


so ein klirren? ein klirren hab ich bei mittleren geschwindigkeiten auf asphalt und das ist ganz normal (resonanz, eigenfrequenz etcpp.), vor allem bei den großen scheiben. hab mal von irgendwem gelesen, der sich irgendwelche gummidinger in die scheibenzwischenräume geklemmt hat, aber ansich stört das ja nicht, man fährt ja nicht nur auf apshalt .


----------



## robert80 (18. März 2010)

Je größer die Scheibe und grobstolliger der Reifen desto mehr klingeln an den Scheiben. Diese schwingen einfach mit, durch die Vibrationen.

Ich habe mich nie daran gestört da dies fast nur bei Teer auftritt und die Fußgänger meisst auch gleich wissen das da wer kommt...

Sowas zu beheben ist den Aufwand nicht wert.....


----------



## MoRis (18. März 2010)

Danke für die ganze hilfe 

@MüsLee sieht das bei dir auch so aus?!?! also etwas 1mm guck die Mutter herraus...siehe anhang


----------



## stiffee25 (18. März 2010)

MoRis schrieb:


> Danke für die ganze hilfe
> 
> @MüsLee sieht das bei dir auch so aus?!?! also etwas 1mm guck die Mutter herraus...siehe anhang



hy 
hast du den spiel drin ?
weil sieht nicht normal aus!


----------



## MoRis (18. März 2010)

Genau das wundert mich ja, kein spiel und nichts locker.


----------



## stiffee25 (18. März 2010)

könnte nur sein dass die mutter/hülse zu lang ist 1mm

da hat rose den fehler überhaupt gemacht bei allen rahmen ist das gleiche prob. mit der mutter stehen ab lockern sich und und und


----------



## funbiker9 (18. März 2010)

stevenscrosser schrieb:


> Ich bin heute auch das erste mal seit 3 Monaten wieder auf einer Hausstrecke unterwegs gewesen. Hatte bei der Heimkehr bestimmt 5 Kilo Matsch und Dreck geladen. Man kann sagen, was man will, aber solange die Wälder noch solche Matschlöcher sind, finde ich im Moment einfach keinen richtigen Spaß daran
> 
> . Ist das bei euch auch so, das wenn ich durch sehr matschiges Gelände fahrt, sichs' dann schwerer Schalten lässt, bzw, alles knirscht und rasselt? Foto gibts morgen



Schneematsch kann Spaß machen...nur diese elendige putzerei danach 

*für MÜSLEE gelöscht*

... es ist schon irgendwie spannend wenn man nicht weiß ob die Reifen halten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (18. März 2010)

@ MoRis: Ach die meinst du. Das ist keinesfalls normal! Ich dachte, du würdest von der Flachkopfinbusschraube sprechen, die den Hinterbau mit der Wippe verbindet. Hast du keinen Schraubendreher, der breit genug ist, um die Mutter zu fixieren?

@ funbiker: Irgendwie sieht das ja aus wie gestellt . Noch dazu kommt, dass du den Thread mit deinem LP schändest . Das geht ja gar nicht .


----------



## MoRis (18. März 2010)

Muss ich nochmal gucken ob ich was passendes finde aber auf jeden fall ist die ja fest. wie stiffe25 gesagt hat wahrscheinlich eine falsche mutter, ich werd mal morgen bei rose anrufen ma sehn was die dazu sagen.


----------



## funbiker9 (18. März 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> @ MoRis: Ach die meinst du. Das ist keinesfalls normal! Ich dachte, du würdest von der Flachkopfinbusschraube sprechen, die den Hinterbau mit der Wippe verbindet. Hast du keinen Schraubendreher, der breit genug ist, um die Mutter zu fixieren?
> 
> @ funbiker: Irgendwie sieht das ja aus wie gestellt . Noch dazu kommt, dass du den Thread mit deinem LP schändest . Das geht ja gar nicht .



Das ist nicht gestellt...MüsLee. 
Ist es in Luxemburg eigentlich so, daß man eine große Fresse hat aber selbst nichts 'vorzuweisen'? Du mußt noch ein ganzes Stück erwachsener werden mein lieber...

armer MüsLee mußt viele Probleme haben 


( ich werde das Bild extra für dich löschen )


----------



## Deleted138492 (18. März 2010)

Meine Fresse, jetzt sei doch nicht so angepisst...

Zu den Fotos: Ich sagte dir bereits, dass ich zu 99% alleine fahre und keine Helmcam besitze.

btw: Muss ich alle meine Aussagen mit [Ironie und/oder Sarkasmus] Spruch [/Ironie und/oder Sarkasmus] kennzeichnen, damit es nicht immer so negativ aufgefasst wird??? Ausserdem sagte ich nur, dass es so *aussieht wie gestellt*. Nicht, dass es auch so wäre.


----------



## funbiker9 (18. März 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Meine Fresse, jetzt sei doch nicht so angepisst...
> 
> Zu den Fotos: Ich sagte dir bereits, dass ich zu 99% alleine fahre und keine Helmcam besitze.



Ich bin nicht angepisst--->  Klug*******r mag ich einfach nicht... naja lassen wir das, dass gehört hier nicht hin 

PS.: es ist völlig unnötig dich zu rechtfertigen.


----------



## funbiker9 (18. März 2010)

MoRis schrieb:


> Muss ich nochmal gucken ob ich was passendes finde aber auf jeden fall ist die ja fest. wie stiffe25 gesagt hat wahrscheinlich eine falsche mutter, ich werd mal morgen bei rose anrufen ma sehn was die dazu sagen.



Gib mal Bescheid was Rose dazu meint, würde mich echt interessieren.

Greez


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stiffee25 (18. März 2010)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Gib mal Bescheid was Rose dazu meint, würde mich echt interessieren.
> 
> Greez



mich auch


----------



## Deleted138492 (18. März 2010)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> PS.: es ist völlig unnötig dich zu rechtfertigen.



In Willingen kannst du dich gerne von mir überzeugen. Oder auch nicht, wenn du dann immer noch schmollst...

So, genug jetzt.


----------



## funbiker9 (18. März 2010)

stiffee25 schrieb:


> mich auch



Wahrscheinlich Loctite drauf


----------



## stiffee25 (18. März 2010)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich Loctite drauf



genau das wärs


----------



## funbiker9 (18. März 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> In Willingen kannst du dich gerne von mir überzeugen. Oder auch nicht, wenn du dann immer noch schmollst...
> 
> So, genug jetzt.



Ja werde ich auch...und wehe du bist nicht annährend so gut wie deine große Klappe .

Außerdem hast du in Willingen absolutes Schrauberverbot, daß ist Dir hoffentlich klar


----------



## Deleted138492 (18. März 2010)

An meinem Rad werde ich doch rumschrauben dürfen .

btw: Ich werde viiieel üben . Wir können dann ja ein Rennen veranstalten ^^.


----------



## stiffee25 (18. März 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> An meinem Rad werde ich doch rumschrauben dürfen .
> 
> btw: Ich werde viiieel üben . Wir können dann ja ein Rennen veranstalten ^^.



beim rennen bin ich auch dabei


----------



## Deleted138492 (18. März 2010)

Dann aber mit dem Jimbo, ja? Sonst hast du einen nicht unerheblichen Vorteil ^^.


----------



## funbiker9 (18. März 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> An meinem Rad werde ich doch rumschrauben dürfen .
> 
> btw: Ich werde viiieel üben . Wir können dann ja ein Rennen veranstalten ^^.





ich werde wahrscheinlich nicht mit dem Jimbo kommen, weil ich vorhabe noch einen Tag in Winterberg ( wenn ich schonmal da oben bin ) zu verbringen und für DH's nehm ich lieber das Demo...oder das Biggi 

Würde aber furchtbar gerne mal ein Beef Cake DH fahren...also wenn Rose da etwas arrangiert wäre toll.


----------



## stiffee25 (18. März 2010)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> ich werde wahrscheinlich nicht mit dem Jimbo kommen, weil ich vorhabe noch einen Tag in Winterberg ( wenn ich schonmal da oben bin ) zu verbringen und für DH's nehm ich lieber das Demo...oder das Biggi
> 
> Würde aber furchtbar gerne mal ein Beef Cake DH fahren...also wenn Rose da etwas arrangiert wäre toll.



könntes auch mein beef mal ausprobieren.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (18. März 2010)

stiffee25 schrieb:


> könntes auch mein beef mal ausprobieren.......



zumindest mal drauf sitzen wäre toll...denn weiter wie 200m kam ich ja mit meinem BC nicht


----------



## stiffee25 (18. März 2010)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> zumindest mal drauf sitzen wäre toll...denn weiter wie 200m kam ich ja mit meinem BC nicht



machen wir schon


----------



## Deleted138492 (18. März 2010)

@ funbiker: Jetzt, wo du dich mal (hoffentlich) beruhigt hast, ein Erklärungsversuch. Wenn du ihn nicht akzeptieren willst, dann lass es. Aber dann kannst du wenigstens nicht behaupten, ich hätte es nicht getan. Also: Das Foto ist sehr scharf, weist keine Bewegungsunschärfe auf. Es fliegt auch kein Schnee durch die Luft, die Räder sehen absolut statisch aus. Dazu kommt, dass du den linken Fuß ausstreckst, was mich denken ließ du würdest dich damit abstützen. Alle üblichen Fakefotos sehen deiner ziemlich ähnlich, so dass es mich eben auf den Gedanken brachte, es wäre *eventuell* auch ein Fake. Drum schrieb ich ja "es sieht so aus, als ob" und nicht "das ist ein Fake". Und nein, ich nutze nicht jede Gelegenheit, um dich runterzubuttern, nur weil ich mal dein Video als "etwas langsam" betitelt habe, bzw muss man es nicht so auffassen. Ich bin ja nicht generell abwertend oder streitsüchtig, schon gar nicht bei Kommilitonen. Nur um das mal klar zu stellen .


----------



## stiffee25 (18. März 2010)

@funbiker

stell das bild noch mal rein!

ist doch egal fake oder net hauptsache sieht gut aus ^^


----------



## stevenscrosser (18. März 2010)

@ Müs: Trotzdem hätte dir ja aufallen Können/müssen, dass das nicht das erste Mal war. Manchmal sollte man seine Gedanken vielleicht besser bei sich behalten. Punkt aus. Und nein ich wettere ebenfalls nicht gegen dich aber deine teilweise abwertenden/matchomäßigen Posts sind einfach manchmal nicht grade passend. Da du aber ja schon lange in diesem Fred unterwegs bist, ist das zumindest *Mir* nichts neues. Und wenn mans' weiß ist es ja soweit auch ok, denke ich. 

Du bist jetzt allerdings in der Bringschuld 







Jetzt bitte wieder BACK2TOPIC


----------



## Deleted138492 (18. März 2010)

Ok, ich unterlasse das demnächst ^^.


----------



## stevenscrosser (18. März 2010)

Achja und ähm der Verlierer muss dann einmal nach alter Tradition im Downhill-Fairy-Costum durch Willingen gejagt werden. Also überlegts euch gut 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nfcDbtZeDsA"]YouTube- Leogang Freeride im rosa Tanga und TÃ¼tÃ¼ / Helmkamera[/ame]


----------



## -MIK- (19. März 2010)

@Fun: kann ich das Pic um das es geht mal sehen?

Aber jetzt mal was zum Thema:

Gestern endlich wieder biken biken biken... Hab Mittags die DH Möhre das erste mal artgerecht bewegt. Holy moly, das Ding geht wie Zunder. Das Fahrwerk bereitet mir zwar noch etwas Kopfschmerzen, ist mir noch zu slacky (schreibt man das eigentlich so?), sprich zu kibbelig. Trotzdem, bin einen gebauten DH bei uns runter und da hat sich das Bike extrem gut gemacht. Die Abfahrt endet in einem Steinfeld, hab die Linie so überhaupt nicht getroffen und hab mich schon auf dem Boden liegen gesehen. Mit dem Uncle wär das auch passiert schätze ich aber das FRX hat sich in der Spur halten lassen.

Toll. Werde jetzt die blaue Feder der 40 gegen eine grüne und die 400er vom DHX gegen eine 450er tauschen. Mal gucken ob das reicht.

Gut, jetzt aber wieder zur Rose. Nachmittags war Enduro-Tour angesagt, mei, wie hab ich es vermisst. Es war zwar nur ne kleine 30km Runde aber die hatte es in sich. Erst haben wir uns auf einem anderen gebauten DH ausgetobt. Da hab ich festgestellt, dass der Uncle echt Freeridepotential hätte, würde nicht immer diese blöde Kette zwischen Rahmen und kleines Ritzel fallen. Werde mich jetzt damit beschäfitgen, ob ich wirklich auf 2-fach umrüsten möchte und dann ne schaltbare KeFü kaufen. 

Danach sind wir eine etwas technischere Abfahrt runter, die in eine schnelle Abfahrt mündet, mit einem normalerweise lockeren Ausstieg. Der Ausstieg ist 3m tief, fast senkrecht und macht Laune. Mein Kumpel kannte den aber nicht und ist einen früher abgefahren. In meinem Kopf gings so ab:

"Hach, was macht der denn da, warum fährt der da runter, naja, lässt Dich ja nicht lumpen!"
"Woah ist der Ausstieg geil, uuuuh, der wird Spaß machen...!"
"Hey Du bremst zu stark, kannst nicht mehr lenken, hör mal au...." POCK Einschlag mit der linken Lenkerseite und den Knöcheln in nen Baum, 180° Drehung und leicht schmerzhafte Landung...

Die Abfahrt ist bestimmt 10m lang, annähernd senkrecht und breit genug. Man fällt da rein und sackt erst mal weg, wegen dem ganzen Laub. Dann heißts nur noch Schuß. Suuuuper Ding. Ich war mit den Gedanken einfach nicht dabei und bin deshalb in den Baum eingschlagen.

Was macht der MIK? Genau, schiebt den Shice wieder hoch und fährts noch mal, dann aber mit Sinn und Verstand. Hey das Ding hätt ich noch 10 mal fahren können soviel Spass hats gemacht.

Als ich dann Abends auf der Couche lag, mit Schmerzen in allen Knochen war ich hoch zufrieden.


----------



## Deleted138492 (19. März 2010)

Hört sich ja nach einem super Tag an . Ich bin endlich fertig mit den Klausuren und kann nun auch wieder fahren *freu*, aber leider wird es heute regnen. Vielleicht werde ich mich doch dazu bewegen, eine kleine Spritztour zu machen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (19. März 2010)

Ja, war absolut genial und an der Stelle mal Danke an meinen Cheffe, der mir wegen meiner Sucht einen Urlaubstag kurzfristig genehmigt hat.  

Hier regnet es auch schon wieder, leider. Aber daraus schöpfe ich auch etwas Mut, mir fehlt nämlich noch das Feeling für naße rutschige Abfahrten. Ich werde dabei immer super langsam weil ich immer große Sorge habe, dass die Reifen weg rutschen. Lass ichs dann mal fliegen, rutscht auch, meist der hintere, der Reifen weg.... 
Plöd... Da lege ich meine Hoffnung in die Swampthings, wenn se denn endlich kommen.


----------



## thomas.h (19. März 2010)

Hallo,
besitzt jemand den Jimbo in Süddeutschland/Alpennähe?
Würde mich dieser für ein Bierchen eine Runde damit drehen lassen?

Danke, Thomas


----------



## robert80 (19. März 2010)

Nachdem Du schon bei den Votec, Radon und jetzt hier schreibst, klingst ja schon recht verzweifelt.

Also bei Rose kannst Dir einfach eins zur Probefahrt mieten, wennst es dann haben willst, verrechnen die die Mietgebühr und dann zahlst für die Miete des Rades über das Wochenende nichts....

Ich hab ja leider nur ein Granite Chief, das wird Dich wohl weniger interessieren....


----------



## thomas.h (19. März 2010)

robert80 schrieb:


> Nachdem Du schon bei den Votec, Radon und jetzt hier schreibst, klingst ja schon recht verzweifelt.
> 
> Also bei Rose kannst Dir einfach eins zur Probefahrt mieten, wennst es dann haben willst, verrechnen die die Mietgebühr und dann zahlst für die Miete des Rades über das Wochenende nichts....
> 
> Ich hab ja leider nur ein Granite Chief, das wird Dich wohl weniger interessieren....



Hallo,
verzweifelt - jein. Ich interessiere mich halt für diese 3 Räder.
Das mit dem Mieten hab ich auch schon gelesen, kostet aber in Deutschland schon nicht wenig. Wenn ich den Versand nach Österreich dazurechne, ist das eigentlich schon relativ teuer.

Grüße


----------



## robert80 (19. März 2010)

stimmt, aber nur wennst es nicht kaufst danach und schlecht sind die bestimmt nicht von Rose....

An Radon hat mir halt nicht gefallen dass die sehr überzeugt von ihren Rädern sind und allein schon auf die Frage ob eine 200er Scheibe hinten geht, als Antwort kam, braucht man nicht, geht nicht 

Bei Votec kann ich Dir nicht weiterhelfen, aber hier treibt sich Rose auch im Forum rum, schau mal und schreib die einfach mal an und frag ob da was im Preis geht...?

Alternativ, wennst bei der Umfrage wer welches Rose fährt auf den jeweiligen Typ klickst siehst, wer aus Deiner Nähe kommt/ käme, den kannst dann gezielt anschreiben, wenn der Ort hinterlegt ist. Bei Dir übrigens auch nicht, was es wohl für andere schwer macht zu antworten


----------



## robert80 (19. März 2010)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=406089&highlight=Granite+Chief


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sealer (19. März 2010)

hab mal ne Frage, insbesondere an Müs Lee

und zwar interessiert mich im Moment auch das Thema Kettenführung, bin aber Schraubertechnisch, was Schaltung und so angeht noch ein ziemlicher Noob und hab mich bis jetzt nur mal durchs Thema gelesen.

So wie ich das sehe gibt es ja immer noch keine Kefü für 3-fach und BB30. Also müsste ich auf 2-fach umbauen. Mir ist nun noch nicht ganz klar, was ich da nun alles tauschen müsste.
Sehe ich das richtig, dass ich das große Kettenblatt durch einen Bashguard ersetze und das mittlere durch ein bischen größeres, da mir dann ja das große fehlt. Und als Kefü funktioniert dann die Stinger, wenn zugeschnitten.
Ist es dann in Sachen Schaltung ausreichend, den Umwerfer per Einstellschraube zu begrenzen?
Also würde an Anschaffungen für diesen Umbau, die Kefü (Stinger), nen Bashguard und nen größeres Kettenblatt um das mittlere zu ersetzen reichen?
Oder muss da noch etwas beachtet bzw. getauscht werden?

Würd mich im Moment einfach mal interessieren, bin mir aber noch nicht ganz sicher ob ich wirklich umbauen soll, da ich noch abwägen will, wie sehr ich das große Kettenblatt vermissen würde.


----------



## thomas.h (19. März 2010)

Hej,
vielen Dank!
Lt pdf wollen die nur innerhalb von Deutschland Testbikes liefern, muss ich mich erkundigen.

Grüße (PS: Wohnort ausgebessert )


----------



## stevenscrosser (19. März 2010)

@ Thomas: Vllt könntest du auch mal ein Rose beim Freeride Festival in Saalbach Hinterglemm testen. Dauert aber noch ein wenig.


----------



## Deleted138492 (19. März 2010)

Also, ich vermisse das große KB gar nicht. Ist aber auch Geschmacks- und Gewöhnungssache. Ob du es vermisst, kannst du ganz einfach rausfinden, indem du die H-Schraube am Umwerfer reindrehst, bis man nicht mehr auf das 3. KB schalten kann. Ein größeres, mittleres KB ist nicht unbedingt nötig, ich habe einfach das Originale drangelassen.

Btw: Kein _ in meinem Namen .


----------



## funbiker9 (19. März 2010)

stevenscrosser schrieb:


> Achja und ähm der Verlierer muss dann einmal nach alter Tradition im Downhill-Fairy-Costum durch Willingen gejagt werden. Also überlegts euch gut
> 
> YouTube- Leogang Freeride im rosa Tanga und TÃ¼tÃ¼ / Helmkamera





ob uns das Outfit wohl steht???


----------



## stiffee25 (19. März 2010)

könnten ja mal echt ein kleines rennen starten^^


----------



## funbiker9 (19. März 2010)

MüsLee die Situation scheint Dich ja echt zu belasten...

aber trotzdem hier nochnmal das Bild inkl. Beschreibung....






[/URL][/IMG]

Zum Untergrund: Matsch darüber nasses Laub und darüber nasser Schnee...ist ein bisschen rutschig und deshalb auch der Fuß, daß ich im Fall der Fälle das Rad noch abfangen kann. Der Fuß berührt allerdings nicht! den Boden.

Geschwindigkeit dürfte knapp unter 10km/h liegen. Also nicht wirklich schnell ist halt aber auch eine fast 90 Grad Kurve ohne Anlieger ( who cares ).

Das Bild ist in so fern gestellt, daß ich da extra für ein Foto da runter bin. Also wußte ich tatsächlich, daß da jemand mit Fotoapparat steht 
Mehr ist da aber auch nicht gestellt.

Zu mir und meiner Fahrtechnik: Ist sicherlich nicht die beste, habe auch keine Lizenz und Profi bin ich auch nicht. Jetzt kommt's: Ich will auch gar keine Lizenz & Profi werden...mir reicht es wenn ich beim Biken Spaß habe und es mich 'glücklich' macht *freude* ( denke so gehts 80% hier im Forum / vielleicht auch nur 60%  ).

Ob ich nun für Wildbad oder sonst wo 5 Minuten oder 7 Minuten nach unten brauche ist mir völlig egal...Hauptsache ist---> es macht mir Spaß. Man darf nicht vergessen, daß Wildbad die Anspruchsvollste Strecke ist, welche Deutschland zu bieten hat. Wer da schnell runter kommt der kanns richtig .

...und mal ehrlich, als ich das erste mal ein Video von Wildbad gesehen habe, dachte ich auch junge das ist ja einfach...naja die Realität hat mich vom Gegenteil überzeugt .

MüsLee ob du besser oder schlechter fährst wie ich ist mir unwichtig. Wenn du besser fährst kannst du mir ja ein paar skills zeigen...keinThema...

..also nichts für ungut...

Resultat:  Will kein Profi sein...nur Spaß am Biken haben!


@Mik schöner Bericht...du scheinst ja auch von der Downhillphobie infiziert zu sein.


----------



## Flouu (19. März 2010)

ach ja..downhill....ich freu mich schon darauf wenn die bikeparks hier wieder auf machen...dann bin ich mal gespannt was mein jimbo da so aushält...bzw ich^^
ob die downhill- strecke wohl zu meistern ist...abgesehen von größeren drops oder einem großen steinfeld?! ich werds ja sehen...

oder sollte man dh- strecken mit dem jimbo lieber umfahren?=o
hat da vielleicht wer erfahrungen mit?(;

@fb9
jaap...du hast den nagel auf den kopf getroffen(; seh ich genau so, sollen die anderen doch besser und schneller fahren...hauptsache man hat seinen spaß und kommt unten lebend wieder an

gruß


----------



## underdog (19. März 2010)

Hier mein Beef Cake :-D freu mich schon wenn es wieder los geht mit Biken!


----------



## funbiker9 (19. März 2010)

Flouu schrieb:


> ach ja..downhill....ich freu mich schon darauf wenn die bikeparks hier wieder auf machen...dann bin ich mal gespannt was mein jimbo da so aushält...bzw ich^^
> ob die downhill- strecke wohl zu meistern ist...abgesehen von größeren drops oder einem großen steinfeld?! ich werds ja sehen...
> 
> *oder sollte man dh- strecken mit dem jimbo lieber umfahren?=o
> ...



Kommt auf die Dh Strecke an...Winterberg ist auf jeden Fall Jimbo geeignet.

Außerdem ist das Jimbo ja für Bikepark frei gegeben...sollte also so ziemlich alles ab können ( Drop's über 1,5 m würde ich persönlich aber lassen ).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (19. März 2010)

underdog schrieb:


> Hier mein Beef Cake :-D freu mich schon wenn es wieder los geht mit Biken!



Sehr hübsch aufgebaut...die Boxxer paßt optisch wirklich gut da rein 


Ohh ich seh grad....SAINT Ausstattung nice


----------



## Deleted138492 (19. März 2010)

@ underdog: Sehr schick . So gehört das!

@ DH mit Jimbo: Machbar wäre es sicher, nur eben etwas langsamer als mit einem echten DHler. Und wenn das Jimbo Sprünge ins Flat aus einem Meter locker aushält, müssten 1.5 mit anständiger Landung doch kein Problem sein.


----------



## Deleted138492 (19. März 2010)

.


----------



## stiffee25 (19. März 2010)

underdog schrieb:


> Hier mein Beef Cake :-D freu mich schon wenn es wieder los geht mit Biken!



sehr schön
endlich mal mehr leude mitem bc


----------



## Deleted138492 (19. März 2010)

Sag mal underdog, bist du jetzt auch beim Treffen dabei? Jetzt, wo du wieder ein anständiges Radl hast .


----------



## underdog (19. März 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Sag mal underdog, bist du jetzt auch beim Treffen dabei? Jetzt, wo du wieder ein anständiges Radl hast .



Ja ich bin wohl dabei!


----------



## Deleted138492 (19. März 2010)

Sehr jut! Dann wären wir ja schon um die 30 Mann, die dort antanzen werden .


----------



## funbiker9 (19. März 2010)

Achso hätte ich fast vergessen...

Falls einer sein Jimbo Tourentauglicher gestalten will ohne DH Eigenschaften zu verlieren, dem kann ich raten einen Riser Lenker zu verbauen. Hab mir heute einen Race Face Diabolus dran geschraubt ( 71cm breit & 38mm rise ). War verwundert wieviel bequemer das ist...


----------



## W.K. (19. März 2010)

Sooo hier mal wieder mein Hobel 






Morgen oder so kommen Pics vom Tage... Mal schauen ob underdog auch Zeit hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (19. März 2010)

Gefällt ebenfalls .


----------



## -MIK- (19. März 2010)

@Fun: Das Pic is doch nice... weiß gar nicht was es da zu diskutieren gibt. Dann unterschreib ich Deine Ausführungen kommentarlos. Ich suche meinen Flow, da gabs mal in der Bike oder MB n schönen Bericht drüber, ist schon drei Jahre her. Meinen Flow hab dann gefunden, wenn ich Donnerstags noch über die Tour vom Sonntag nachdenke und mein Gesicht dann so aussieht: . Dieses Gefühl habe ich auf normalen Touren, wo wir es einfach krachen lassen. Mein Coach ist Galaxien schneller und der ist für mich n Stern am Himmel aber man muss ja auch Vorbilder haben..... 

@DH Infizierung: Jooooahaa, sowas von. Waren heute wieder zur Tour verabredet. Hat damit geendet, dass wir durch zwei Täler gefahren sind, um wieder am gebauten DH zu spielen. Dumm nur, dass ich von der Konzentration und Kraft nicht mehr ganz dabei war, so hat mal gar nix geklappt. Unterm Strich bin ich jetzt ganz heiß drauf, das FRX fertig einzustellen und etwas zu trainieren.

@DH mim Jimbo: Geht aber nur mit 2-fach Kurbel und KeFü. Ich bin auf der FR Strecke in Willingen fast amok gelaufen, weil die scheiß Kette immer zwischen kleinem Blatt und Rahmen verkeilt ist.... Prinzipiell geht alles wenn man will....


----------



## -MIK- (19. März 2010)

@Fun: Das Pic is doch nice... weiß gar nicht was es da zu diskutieren gibt. Dann unterschreib ich Deine Ausführungen kommentarlos. Ich suche meinen Flow, da gabs mal in der Bike oder MB n schönen Bericht drüber, ist schon drei Jahre her. Meinen Flow hab dann gefunden, wenn ich Donnerstags noch über die Tour vom Sonntag nachdenke und mein Gesicht dann so aussieht: . Dieses Gefühl habe ich auf normalen Touren, wo wir es einfach krachen lassen. Mein Coach ist Galaxien schneller und der ist für mich n Stern am Himmel aber man muss ja auch Vorbilder haben..... 

@DH Infizierung: Jooooahaa, sowas von. Waren heute wieder zur Tour verabredet. Hat damit geendet, dass wir durch zwei Täler gefahren sind, um wieder am gebauten DH zu spielen. Dumm nur, dass ich von der Konzentration und Kraft nicht mehr ganz dabei war, so hat mal gar nix geklappt. Unterm Strich bin ich jetzt ganz heiß drauf, das FRX fertig einzustellen und etwas zu trainieren.

@DH mim Jimbo: Geht aber nur mit 2-fach Kurbel und KeFü. Ich bin auf der FR Strecke in Willingen fast amok gelaufen, weil die scheiß Kette immer zwischen kleinem Blatt und Rahmen verkeilt ist.... Prinzipiell geht alles wenn man will....


----------



## ka1saa (19. März 2010)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Achso hätte ich fast vergessen...
> 
> Falls einer sein Jimbo Tourentauglicher gestalten will ohne DH Eigenschaften zu verlieren, dem kann ich raten einen Riser Lenker zu verbauen. Hab mir heute einen Race Face Diabolus dran geschraubt ( 71cm breit & 38mm rise ). War verwundert wieviel bequemer das ist...


kannst mal n bild machen? würd mich interessieren!

und mal wieder schöne bikes @ bild-poster .


----------



## funbiker9 (19. März 2010)

-MIK- schrieb:


> @Fun: Das Pic is doch nice... weiß gar nicht was es da zu diskutieren gibt. Dann unterschreib ich Deine Ausführungen kommentarlos. Ich suche meinen Flow, da gabs mal in der Bike oder MB n schönen Bericht drüber, ist schon drei Jahre her. Meinen Flow hab dann gefunden, wenn ich Donnerstags noch über die Tour vom Sonntag nachdenke und mein Gesicht dann so aussieht: . Dieses Gefühl habe ich auf normalen Touren, wo wir es einfach krachen lassen. Mein Coach ist Galaxien schneller und der ist für mich n Stern am Himmel aber man muss ja auch Vorbilder haben.....
> 
> @DH Infizierung: Jooooahaa, sowas von. Waren heute wieder zur Tour verabredet. Hat damit geendet, dass wir durch zwei Täler gefahren sind, um wieder am gebauten DH zu spielen. Dumm nur, dass ich von der *Konzentration und Kraft* nicht mehr ganz dabei war, so hat mal gar nix geklappt. Unterm Strich bin ich jetzt ganz heiß drauf, das FRX fertig einzustellen und etwas zu trainieren.
> 
> @DH mim Jimbo: Geht aber nur mit 2-fach Kurbel und KeFü. Ich bin auf der FR Strecke in Willingen fast amok gelaufen, weil die scheiß Kette immer zwischen kleinem Blatt und Rahmen verkeilt ist.... Prinzipiell geht alles wenn man will....



Das hat mir schon manche blaue Flecken beschert. Schönes Wetter, heiß aufs Biken die letzte Abfahrt ( obwohl man schon 2 Abfahrten vorher am Ende war ) und krawumm da liegt man.... und meistens sind das die schlimmeren Stürze.

erinnert mich direkt an Winterberg, keine Kraft mehr nach 2 Tagen Bikepark...letzte DH Abfahrt und da hats gekracht. Und zwar so heftig, daß ich eine viertel Stunde nicht mehr stehen konnte. Unterer Rücken 1cm dicker ---> ohne Protektoren wäre das direkt Krankenhaus gewesen. Zum Glück konnte ich 4 Tage / Nächte später wieder schmerzfrei schlafen 


@ka1saa

...bin mit Foto unterwegs, bis gleich...


----------



## Deleted138492 (19. März 2010)

Fotos, sogar von heute . Beim ersten war ich auf dem Wurzelteppich zu schnell unterwegs (nein, das ist jetzt keine Anspielung auf irgendwas oder Machogetue!), beim zweiten waren die Schutzfolien von Rose wohl nicht beständig genug.









@ fun: Hört sich schmerzhaft an :/.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (19. März 2010)

Jouh, mein Kumpel hatte mir vorgeschlagen noch mal zu fahren, hab aber dankend abgelehnt... Allein weil mir die Knochen noch von gestern aua tun.


----------



## funbiker9 (19. März 2010)

@ka1saa







[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


@Mik
bin mal gespannt wie du deinen DH'ler im Bikepark findest...
Ja mit 29 Jahren ( wie ich auch ) da tun die Knochen schon mal weh  wie wird das wohl mit 30 werden


----------



## -MIK- (19. März 2010)

Oh, das bin ich auch. Was mich aber abschreckt, hab teilweise schon bei den Kinderhügeln hier Schwierigkeiten... Wie es dann wohl im Bikepark wird....


----------



## Deleted138492 (19. März 2010)

Gehört das Lapierre rechts deiner besseren Hälfte?

btw: Ihr müsst euch wieder euren jugendlichen Leichtsinn aneignen, dann ist das kein großes Problem mehr. Tut aber manchmal ganz schön Aua...


----------



## funbiker9 (19. März 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Fotos, sogar von heute . Beim ersten war ich auf dem Wurzelteppich zu schnell unterwegs (nein, das ist jetzt keine Anspielung auf irgendwas oder Machogetue!), beim zweiten waren die Schutzfolien von Rose wohl nicht beständig genug.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Schöner Kratzer 
Schienbeinschoner sind gold wert...aber zugegeben außer im Bikepark hab ich eigentlich auch keine an .

Ja das war mein übelster Sturz bis jetzt...hatte zwar schon viele aber der war


----------



## Deleted138492 (19. März 2010)

Ja, ich habe ja auch welche, aber hier herrschten 21° und 40% Luftfeuchtigkeit. Das wäre wohl ein wenig warm geworden. Dass mir die Birne unter dem Helm anfängt zu schmelzen, genügt mir .


----------



## funbiker9 (19. März 2010)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Oh, das bin ich auch. Was mich aber abschreckt, hab teilweise schon bei den Kinderhügeln hier Schwierigkeiten... Wie es dann wohl im Bikepark wird....



Ganz klar----> extrem lustig 


@MüsLee

das Lappierre und das Biggi gehören meiner besseren hälfte...


----------



## -MIK- (19. März 2010)

LOL, na dann freu ich mich ja... 

@Mus Lee: ich fahr immer mit Schonern, mir bringts zum Einen was im Kopf und zum anderen, naja, erst gestern haben sie sich bewährt...


----------



## -MIK- (19. März 2010)

LOL, na dann freu ich mich ja... 

@Mus Lee: ich fahr immer mit Schonern, mir bringts zum Einen was im Kopf und zum anderen, naja, erst gestern haben sie sich bewährt...


----------



## trigger666 (19. März 2010)

hallo zusammen. habe heute erneut im www nach einer schaltbaren 3 fach kettenführung für meinen onkel gesucht. 

jedoch nichts gefunden. habt ihr einen tipp für mich? wollte rose nicht was entwickeln und rausbringen?

besten dank im voraus.

PS: Biken war heute der Hammer, dreckig, nass und schmutzig. ich liebe es. mein onkel hat heute 2kg an dreck, matsch und laub zugenommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (19. März 2010)

Keine Firma bietet Trägerplatten mit ISCG05 für 3fachkefüs an. Man muss wohl selber basteln. Rose scheint ja noch in der Entwicklungsphase zu stecken, jedenfalls gibts noch nix Neues dazu.


----------



## stevenscrosser (19. März 2010)

Ich habe mich heute mal ein wenig im Wheelie fahren üben wollen und es hat für den Anfang auch schon fast ganz gut geplappt. Ich bekomme das Bike an diesen 'Hot Spt' oder wie man das nennt und kann so ein bis zwei Sekündchen den Wheelie fahren, jedoch kippe ich dann jedes mal nach komplettem Lenkereinschlag nach links oder rechts weg. Was mache ich falsch?


----------



## Deleted138492 (19. März 2010)

Du musst mit den Knieen ausbalancieren.

Ich kann den Sweet Spot einfach nicht halten . Wenn ich versuche, die Bremse leicht zu ziehen um nicht nach hinten zu kippen, befördert die The One mich sofort wieder auf den Boden -.-


----------



## stevenscrosser (19. März 2010)

Habe ich ein wenig versucht. Ist verdammt schwer die The One perfekt zu dosieren - haste recht 

Naja - üben üben üben 

EDIT: Was mir ein bisschen geholfen hatte, war der Tip, die Arme nach dem Gewicht nach hinter verlagern _komplett durchzustrecken_. So gings dann ein wenig einfacher. Stand mal in ner Bike glaube oder so. Vllt. hilfts dir ja.


----------



## tgindia (19. März 2010)

stevenscrosser schrieb:


> IIch bekomme das Bike an diesen 'Hot Spt' oder wie man das nennt und kann so ein bis zwei Sekündchen den Wheelie fahren, jedoch kippe ich dann jedes mal nach komplettem Lenkereinschlag nach links oder rechts weg. Was mache ich falsch?




Der Punkt an dem sich die ideale Balance und ein stimmiges Gefühl einstellt nennt sich "sweet spot" und da kann ich nur sagen üben üben üben üben.

Geht mir grad genauso und trotz aller Fahrtechnikanleitungen des Mountainbike Magazines bleibt nur eins klar - üben üben üben und dann wird es bis zum Sommer sicherlich kippelfrei auf dem Hinterrad voran gehen


----------



## morph027 (19. März 2010)

Für was brauch man nen Wheelie auf einem Uncle?  Für den sinnvolleren Manual musst du dann eh bei mehr Geschwindigkeit neu üben. Aber egal, das mit dem abkippen kenn ich


----------



## stevenscrosser (19. März 2010)

Einfach aus Spaß an der Freude @ Morph 

@ Müs:

Woher hast du eigentlich die Zahl 30? Wir haben ja leider immer noch keine Teilnehmerliste oder ähnliches bzw. feste Zusagen. Habt ihr alle schon das Hotel gebucht?


----------



## Deleted138492 (19. März 2010)

.


----------



## Deleted138492 (19. März 2010)

Verzählt, mit underdog sinds 28.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stiffee25 (19. März 2010)

also ich werde  spontan eine übernachtung suchen weil ich wohl mit 2-3 leuten dhin fahre und dann einfach mal gucken^^


----------



## funbiker9 (19. März 2010)

Ich / wir werden wohl irgendwo in Winterberg übernachten, da wir vorhaben Freitags schon im Bikepark Winterberg zu radeln...mal schaun was hin gibt.
Wir werden es wohl so machen wie Stiffee ...spontan.


----------



## stiffee25 (19. März 2010)

was ich schade finde ist das rose nur dieses eine trikot von sich hat und dann in der farbe
hätte mir gerne eins fürs treffen geholt aber die farbe ich weiß net!!!


----------



## ka1saa (20. März 2010)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> @ka1saa
> 
> ...bin mit Foto unterwegs, bis gleich...


oh danke ! sieht vielversprechend aus, sollt ich auch mal versuchen. mein längerer vorbau bringt zwar prima touren performance, kratzt aber an der vom bergabfahren, wie erwartet  (kann den vorbau aber auch gut am hardtail gebrauchen, von daher nichts verloren ^^). naja morgen komm ich überhaupt endlich mal wieder zum fahren, wenns nicht grad doch pisst ...


----------



## ka1saa (20. März 2010)

ka1saa schrieb:


> naja morgen komm ich überhaupt endlich mal wieder zum fahren, wenns nicht grad doch pisst ...


juhu, mal wieder gefahren , und es hat nicht geregnet , nur heute nacht, was die trockenheit de letzten tage wieder in leckeren matsch verwandelt hat, aber immerhin nicht so viel wie letztens beim tauwetter.
bei den recht normalen bedingungen hat sich der längere vorbau jetzt doch auch bergab (u.a. strommasten-dh für die ka'ler) bewährt, riser bar wäre wohl noch perfekter, aber vorerst passts, spar ich mir bis zum nächsten anflug von kapitalismus .


----------



## Trekki (20. März 2010)

ka1saa schrieb:


> (u.a. strommasten-dh für die ka'ler)


Den kenne ich, bin ich vor ca. 7 Jahren mit einem Canondale Super-V gefahren. Dabei habe ich ganz schön weiche Knie bekommen.
Bin mitte April wieder in KA, villeicht können wir zusammen eine Runde fahren?
-trekki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ka1saa (20. März 2010)

Trekki schrieb:


> Den kenne ich, bin ich vor ca. 7 Jahren mit einem Canondale Super-V gefahren. Dabei habe ich ganz schön weiche Knie bekommen.
> Bin mitte April wieder in KA, villeicht können wir zusammen eine Runde fahren?
> -trekki


hehe ja bin da auch noch nicht so ganz drin, aber es wird . hab wohl leider bis mai sehr viel um die ohren, aber kannst ja dann bescheid sagen, vielleicht passts ja, ansonsten hats hier ja auch noch mehr roseaner.

hab grad im neuen rose-katalog gesehen, dass man für das jimbo als zusatzoption ne *hammerschmidt-kurbel* bestellen kann, ging das beim 2009er-modell nicht aus irgendwelchen gründen nicht? und warum gibts die "nur" mit x9-schalthebel? außerdem gibts jetzt auch die kindshock-sattelstütze als zusatzoption (bzw. wenn normalerweise ne joplin drann wär ohne aufpreis).


----------



## Deleted138492 (20. März 2010)

Hammerschmidt ging wegen der Aufnahme nicht, ich glaube ISCG05 passt nicht. Und Sram wäre ja ganz schön blöd, würden sie zulassen dass man die HS auch mit Shimano kombinieren könnte. Die wollen ja auch was verkaufen und die Konkurrenz ausbooten .


----------



## ka1saa (20. März 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Hammerschmidt ging wegen der Aufnahme nicht, ich glaube ISCG05 passt nicht. Und Sram wäre ja ganz schön blöd, würden sie zulassen dass man die HS auch mit Shimano kombinieren könnte. Die wollen ja auch was verkaufen und die Konkurrenz ausbooten .


nene schon klar *g*, mein warum nicht x0, was ja standardmäßig am 8er jimbo drann wäre... hat mich nur gewundert ^^.
dacht, hammerschmidt wäre grad iscg05, na mal nochmal schauen, hatte eher die wippe in verdacht, dasses wieder nicht passt ^^. hat das 2010er-modell etwa keine iscg05er-aufnahme mehr?


----------



## Deleted138492 (20. März 2010)

Ja, die Wippe hatte ich jetzt nicht bedacht. An der könnte es schon eher liegen ^^. Warum nur X9? Keine Ahnung, frag Sram mal.


----------



## ka1saa (21. März 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Ja, die Wippe hatte ich jetzt nicht bedacht. An der könnte es schon eher liegen ^^. Warum nur X9? Keine Ahnung, frag Sram mal.


sram sagt, x0 und x9 ^^, aber ist ja auch total wayne... würd mich nur mal interessieren, ob sie jetzt am 2010er-modell was geändert haben oder warum das auf einmal geht oder ob das sowieso schon immer ging? weiß da jemand was? sonst mail ich denen mal, weil die kurbel hattem ich im vorfeld vorm kauf auch interessiert...


----------



## -MIK- (21. März 2010)

Hammerschmidt braucht sogar ISCG05 aber dank der genialen Schwinge ist der Drops wohl gelutscht.


----------



## Deleted138492 (21. März 2010)

Am 2010er BC passt es jedenfalls, wurde ja irgendwann mal hier im Thread erwähnt. Vielleicht auch am 2010er UJ?


----------



## Trekki (21. März 2010)

ka1saa schrieb:


> außerdem gibts jetzt auch die kindshock-sattelstütze als zusatzoption






Oder bei Bike-Components für 139Eur zum selbst nachrüsten.
-trekki


----------



## ka1saa (21. März 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Am 2010er BC passt es jedenfalls, wurde ja irgendwann mal hier im Thread erwähnt. Vielleicht auch am 2010er UJ?


ja wäre ja sonst etwas sinnlos, das ding als zusatzoption fürs 2010er jimbo anzubieten (http://www.roseversand.de/upload/DLDT_DOWN11323.pdf), daher ja meine frage, was da anders ist... als briefbeschwerer will sich das zu dem preis sicher niemand dazubestellen xD.


----------



## trigger666 (21. März 2010)

hi leute, wir waren heute wieder unterwegs. nass, dreckig, ecklig, so wie es sein muss.

anbei ein schönes vorher/nachher beispiel. was ein bißchen hochdruckbeschleunigtes wasser ausrichten kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (21. März 2010)

Naja, den Hochdruckreiniger sollte man ja eigentlich nicht zum Radputzen nehmen, Gabel, Dämpfer und Naben mögen es nicht sonderlich, wenn Wasser eindringt. Mit einem normalen Schlauch gehts genau so gut.


----------



## trigger666 (21. März 2010)

keine panik! 

wurde ordnungsgemäß mit ganz wenig druck an den empfindlichen stellen gereinigt.

möchte ja länger was von meinen teilen und lagern haben.


----------



## Deleted138492 (21. März 2010)

Ok, dann bin icke ja beruhigt .


----------



## stiffee25 (21. März 2010)

hehe
mein bike wurde noch nie mit schlauch oder hochdruckreiniger sauber gemacht..............nur mit lappen(feucht) und zahnbürste


----------



## Trekki (21. März 2010)

trigger666 schrieb:


> <schöne Fotos>



@trigger666: bitte nutze nicht diese Links auf den Werbeserver. Mit den "" - Tags wird es Werbefrei, etwas kleinere Bilder wären auch nicht schlecht.
-trekki


----------



## W.K. (22. März 2010)

Nun isset erstmal soweit fertig... Und es ist ein Traum


----------



## Deleted138492 (22. März 2010)

Ich beneide dich .


----------



## -MIK- (22. März 2010)

Sieht schon chic aus...


----------



## stiffee25 (22. März 2010)

W.K. schrieb:


> Nun isset erstmal soweit fertig... Und es ist ein Traum



sehr nice

find nur schade das nen luft-dämpfer drin hast!

was hast den da für steuersatz drin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (22. März 2010)

Ich bin gerade dabei, mir den Hammerschmidtthread durchzulesen (hier zu finden), und laut ein paar Usern ist nicht zwingend ein X9 oder X0 Trigger erforderlich. Da alle Umwerfertrigger eh gleich schalten, kann man auch einen XT oder Saint oder sonstwas nehmen.


----------



## _TheDice_ (22. März 2010)

Hallo Leute,

jetzt mÃ¶chte ich den ganzen Rose-Fans mal was mitteilen. Angemerkt sei, ich war auch mal einer. Betonung liegt auf WAR!

Nachdem die Bestellung und sogar Vor-Terminliche Lieferung meines BeefCakeÂ´s so extra super geklappt haben, war ich total von Rose begeistert. Billig! Schnell! Top Parts!

Aber Jetzt gehts los.

1. Hat sich im Bikepark eine schraube der DÃ¤mpferaufnahme gelÃ¶Ãt. Nein, ich hab sie Ã¼berprÃ¼ft als das Bike gekommen ist. Aber wenn das Gewinde voller Fett ist dann bringt halt noch so viel Schraubenkleber nix mehr.
Ok, das kann passieren. War ja auch schnell gelÃ¶st das Problem.

2. Die Fox 40 RC2 hat wohl sehr groÃzÃ¼gige Tolleranzen was die TauchrohrfÃ¼hrungen angeht (Aussage Toxoholic). Da hat sich nach nichtmal 20 Betriebsstunden ein deutliches Spiel gezeigt. Gut dafÃ¼r kann Rose ja nix. Aber fÃ¼r das folgende. Die Gabel wurde von mir eingeschickt mit BrÃ¼cke und Achse! Bekommen habe ich dann eine Gabel mit BrÃ¼cke und OHNE Achse!!! Sogleich bei Rose angerufen und gefragt was da los sei. Rose wollte mir dann sofort ne Achse schicken. Die kam dann auch drei Tage spÃ¤ter. Nur eben die HINTERACHSE. Also wie blÃ¶d muss man sein wenn man ne Achse vermisst fÃ¼r ne Federgabel und dann einem die Hinterachse zu schicken??? Das Problem wurde letztenendes gelÃ¶Ãt.
Auf den Anruf oder die Mail von Rose in der mir, wie zugesichert, der Fehler geschildert wird, warte ich heute noch.

3. Hier mÃ¶chte ich die e-Mails fÃ¼r sich sprechen lassen...


> Hallo liebes Rose-Team,
> 
> als ich    dieses Wochenende mein Bike gereinigt habe, sind mir BeschÃ¤digungen am Rahmen    aufgefallen.
> 
> ...


Ja, ich war leicht angepisst! Ihr versteht sicherlich warum.

Antwort:



> Sehr geehrter Herr  S,
> 
> an Hand ihrer Fotos  kann ich keine auÃergewÃ¶hnlichen SchÃ¤den erkennen. Sie scheinen im Rahmen einer  normalen Benutzung zu liegen. Dort wo SchaltzÃ¼ge am Rahmen scheuern, kÃ¶nnen Sie  den Lack beschÃ¤digen. Solche Stellen kann man durch Schutzaufkleber, die wir im  Programm haben, schÃ¼tzen.
> 
> ...


Nach einem Telefonat mit dem netten Herrn bekomme ich nun die SchaltzughÃ¼lle zugeschickt und darf die selber einbauen.

Ich hÃ¤tte mir ein wenig mehr Kundenorientiertes denken und Handeln erhofft. Da wo ich arbeite gilt das Motto, "Ein unzufriedener Kunde nimmt zehn andere mit"
Aber Rose scheint sich sowas erlauben zu kÃ¶nnen.
Bei jedem Gebrauchtwagen habt ihr ein Jahr Garantie! In der Zeit kÃ¶nnt ihr den HÃ¤ndler fÃ¼r alles anpissen was nicht zu den VerschleiÃteilen gehÃ¶rt. Bei einem Bike gillt das nicht? Naja, die Rechtslage wird von mir gerade geprÃ¼ft.

Ach und bevor die Frage aufkommt oder irgendwelche Behauptungen von wegen "das is Ã¼berall so".
Es ist weder mein erstes Bike noch kenne ich keine Bike-ShopÂ´s.

Was aber sicher ist, das es mein letztes Rose war!
Hier gibt es einige andere Shops bei denen man Service groÃ schreibt und ich weiÃ aus Erfahrung das da sowas nicht passiert wÃ¤re!!!

Es sollte sich also jeder Ã¼berlegen wieviel Service er erwatet und ob es ein Versender einerlei Bike sein soll. Denn seien wir mal ehrlich. Der Rose Einheitsrahmen...naja.

Sorry Leute fÃ¼r den mega groÃen Beitrag aber das musste raus. Und wenn nur einer hier sich gegen ein Rose entscheidet aufgrund meines Beitrages dann gehtÂ´s mir schon deutlich besser.

Danke

So long


----------



## W.K. (23. März 2010)

stiffee25 schrieb:


> sehr nice
> 
> find nur schade das nen luft-dämpfer drin hast!
> 
> was hast den da für steuersatz drin?



Hey, 

Danke schonmal!!! Naja Luftdämpfer ist erstmal drinnen, spricht im Moment einfach besser an. Aber ick schaue mich ja auch noch um nach nem guten alten Stahlfederdämpfer 
Ach der Steuersatz ist ne Cane Creek Nachbau aus Fernost, hatte mich halt nur 35 gekostet das gute Stück und naja läuft halt Super 
Aber mal schauen ne neue Gabel liegt ja auch noch rum, ne schöne Totem von 2010, mal schauen wann die rein kommt, erstmal so ne bissl fahren damit...


----------



## robert80 (23. März 2010)

Also bei der Achse wird es wohl wirklich ein Fehler gewesen sein, sowas kommt aber immer mal vor. Ärgerlich aber kommt vor....

Wenn Rose Dir anbietet Dir die Teile zu senden, oder eben dass Du das Rad einsenden kannst mit einer Angabe der max Dauer; finde ich weder schlimm noch kundenunfreundlich. Auch dass der Versand dann kostenfrei ist, ist auch nicht Versendertypisch. Frag mal bei Ca***n oder R**on nach ob Du das Rad kostenlos einsenden kannst um es anschauen zu lassen und ggf. den ersten kostenlosen Service machen kannst.

Entweder Du machst es selbst wenn Du willst und bekommst die Teile, oder sendest es ein und die machen das und schauen sich das gleich nochmal an. Dass die sofort irgendwelche Ansprüche deinerseits ablehnen haben die auch nicht gesagt.

Was hättest denn Du erwartet bei einem Versender was Rose ja ist; dass die ein Serviceteam zu Dir senden?


----------



## wintergriller (23. März 2010)

_TheDice_ schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> ....
> 3. Hier möchte ich die e-Mails für sich sprechen lassen...
> Ja, ich war leicht angepisst! Ihr versteht sicherlich warum.
> ...



..erinnert mich (leider) an das von mir in Beitrag http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6487847&postcount=872 geschilderte Vorgehen....


----------



## -MIK- (23. März 2010)

Bein einem so großen Laden wie Rose kommen auch leider negative Dinge vor. Im Grundsatz schließe ich mich Robert an, ganz so dramatisch wie TheDice schrieb, sehe ich das nicht. Unterm Strich:

- Schraube Dämpferaufnahme -> NoGo, liebe Rose, das DARF NICHT passieren
- Fox 40 kaputt -> blöd, kann aber Rose nix für und wurde ja umsonst geserviced
- Fehlende Achse der 40 -> auch blöd, sollte nicht passieren, kann aber
- Fehlende Achse durch falsche Achse ersetzt -> nicht blöd aber dumm. Da Du ja eh schon angefressen warst, war das vermutlich der Tropfen, der das Faß zum Überlaufen gebracht hat. Um Dich zu beruhigen, ist mir beim FRX auch passiert. 
- Schleifender Schaltzug am Rahmen -> Hey Keule, jetzt mal ehrlich. Wenn Du ein Auto kaufst, erwartest Du dann auch, dass der Verkäufer Dich drauf hinweist, dass die Nieten in Deiner Jeans am Kotflügel Kratzer hinterlassen, wenn Du Dich drauf setzt? Auch hier, Rose schickt Dir die Hülle kostenfrei zu, top Kundenservice würd ich sagen

Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich will jetzt kein Lobeslied auf den Laden mit der Blume singen aber unterm Strich bist doch gut weggekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (23. März 2010)

@TheDice

...das ist natürlich ärgerlich. Im einzelnen finde ich ist kein gravierender Mangel dabei aber die Summe der Mängel kann einen natürlich ziemlich übellaunig machen.

Das mit der lösenden Dämpferschraube ( warum auch immer aber an Fett lag es nicht ) war bei mir auch...Ende vom Lied war bei mir die Rückgabe.

Ich finde immer noch, daß Rose kein schlechter Laden ist und wenn jemand dort ein Bike bestellen will, würde ich ihn davon nicht abhalten wollen.
Allerdings geb ich ehrlich zu, daß mein nächstes Rad ( wann auch immer das sein wird ) keine Rose wird.


----------



## stiffee25 (23. März 2010)

ist hier wieder was loß^^

@ the dice 
kann dich voll verstehen habe auch an meinem beef ein paar mängel die ich behoben habe ..... Aber das hast bei jedem anderen bike auch zb. giant da bricht mal gerne der rahmen! habe ein kollege der hat schon sein dritten giant rahmen und jedes mal gebrochen...... so ist das halt...

jedes bike hat seine mängel


----------



## Trekki (23. März 2010)

_TheDice_ schrieb:


> Sorry Leute für den mega großen Beitrag aber das musste raus. Und wenn nur einer hier sich gegen ein Rose entscheidet aufgrund meines Beitrages dann geht´s mir schon deutlich besser.


Kein Problem. Und da es Dir jetzt besser geht, hat es sich ja gelohnt. Weiterhin hat Rose ja nur dann eine Chance sich zu verbessern (dies wird Dir nichts mehr nützen) , wenn die Probleme auf den Tisch kommen. Dies hast Du gemacht und dafür sollte Rose Dir dankbar sein.

-trekki


----------



## stevenscrosser (23. März 2010)

> Kein Problem. Und da es Dir jetzt besser geht, hat es sich ja gelohnt. Weiterhin hat Rose ja nur dann eine Chance sich zu verbessern (dies wird Dir nichts mehr nützen) , wenn die Probleme auf den Tisch kommen. Dies hast Du gemacht und dafür sollte Rose Dir dankbar sein.



*signed!* Schade trotzdem für dich


----------



## ka1saa (23. März 2010)

hab mal bei rose angefragt, am 09er jimbo passt die hammerschmidt nicht, warum ham sie mir leider nicht dazugeschrieben -.- ... dafür hat die antwort nur 10min gedauert.


----------



## strippenzieher (23. März 2010)

finde auf der Hompage nicht was für ein Siztwinkel das BC hat


----------



## stiffee25 (23. März 2010)

strippenzieher schrieb:


> finde auf der Hompage nicht was für ein Siztwinkel das BC hat



S-72,5
M-72,5
L-72,5

alle den gleichen sitzwinkel


----------



## _TheDice_ (23. März 2010)

> Hey Keule, jetzt mal ehrlich. Wenn Du ein Auto kaufst, erwartest Du dann  auch, dass der Verkäufer Dich drauf hinweist, dass die Nieten in Deiner  Jeans am Kotflügel Kratzer hinterlassen, wenn Du Dich drauf setzt? Auch  hier, Rose schickt Dir die Hülle kostenfrei zu, top Kundenservice würd  ich sagen



das stimmt wohl. allerdings ist es ja nicht die "jeans" also ich selbst sondern, um bei deinem beispiel zu bleiben, der zug für die feststellbremse! und das ist allerdings ein mangel der vom hersteller beseitigt werden muss.

die frechheit finde ich das mir der schaltzug nicht angeboten wurde sondern das ich danach fragen musste um überhaupt was zu bekommen. und dann auch noch auf kulanz. das ist keine kulanz sondern garantie! 

klar das mit dem einschicken ist cool. ok. keine frage.

ich würde mich ja gar net aufregen wenn die gleich gesagt hätten "tut uns leid. wir schicken nen neuen zug und was zum drüber kleben" dann hätt ich keinen ärger mit denen. aber mir so sau dumm zu kommen ist einfach nicht tragbar.
ich arbeite in nem großen autohaus und ein derartiger umgang mit nem kunden der ein neufahrzeug bemängelt wäre bei uns einfach undenkbar!!!


----------



## strippenzieher (23. März 2010)

@stiffee25 thx
zich mal die Geo Tabelle angeschaut aber echt nicht gesehen
schäm


----------



## Deleted138492 (23. März 2010)

ka1saa schrieb:


> hab mal bei rose angefragt, am 09er jimbo passt die hammerschmidt nicht, warum ham sie mir leider nicht dazugeschrieben -.- ... dafür hat die antwort nur 10min gedauert.



Wegen dieser verdammten Kettenstrebe. Mich würde die HS auch ungeheuer reizen, aber da ich das Geld eh nicht habe, hat sich das gleich erledigt . Die HS hat einen leicht größeren Durchmesser als ein 24er Kettenblatt. Wenn man sich jetzt mal das 22er KB am Jimbo anschaut, kann man erkennen, dass dieses schon in den Bereich ragt, in dem die Kettenstrebe anfängt, breiter zu werden (grad nachgeschaut). Da die HS um einiges dicker als ein normales KB ist (auch nach innen hin), müsste man die Innenplatte bearbeiten. An sich machbar.

Mag einer Pionier spielen? Ich musste es ja schon bei Kefü, Schalt- und Bremszugwechsel tun, jetzt ist ein anderer dran .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bueck (23. März 2010)

_TheDice_ schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> jetzt möchte ich den ganzen Rose-Fans mal was mitteilen. Angemerkt sei, ich war auch mal einer. Betonung liegt auf WAR!
> 
> ...


 

  Ich glaub du hättest mal kalt Duschen sollen ... so ne überhitzte Geschichte...*

  Ich hatte auch Mängel am Bike als es kam (Transportschäden).
  Rose kontaktiert - freundliche Mitarbeiter am anderen Ende der Leitung gehabt - Bike wurde wieder abgeholt und Mängel beseitigt (14 Tage max.)
  so ... und jetzt kauf mal ein Bike bei Canyon ... da kannst froh sein wenn du es innerhalb von einem viertel Jahr bekommst ... und wehe es ist was zu reklamieren ... dann nochmal ein viertel Jahr... und teurer ist es auch noch ...(obwohl das Alpinist schon super rüber kommt)
  Rose ist besser im Service ...*
  vielleicht warst etwas "barsch" am Telefon ... da wär ich als Sachbearbeiter dann auch schnell mal angep....*
  Was aber voll die Kacke ist ... kein matt-schwarzes Eloxal mehr ... Lack ist immer Schrott... ist ja ein Bike ... kein Fingernagel 

  viel Spass beim "wo-anders-bestellen"*
  markus


----------



## Deleted138492 (23. März 2010)

Magst Rahmen tauschen? Der anfällige Lack geht mir ein wenig auf die Eier :7.


----------



## stevenscrosser (23. März 2010)

Jup in Sachen Lack muss ROSE bei den nächsten Modellen auf jeden Fall nachbessern - hatte aber glaube ich neulich auch schon irgend ein MTB-Magazin bemängelt bei einem Dauertest von einem DR.Z. Das Problem mit dem abgescheurten Lack nach 'wenigen' Betriebsstunden habe ich leider auch. Aber mal ehrlich. Wir waren der erste Käuferjahrgang, die sich ein Bike aus der neuen Bike-Linie von Rose angeschafft haben. Dann kann noch nicht alles perfekt sein. Nachbessern muss ROSE trotzdem. Werden Sie aber auch, denke ich. Trotzdem ärgerlich @ Dice


----------



## _TheDice_ (23. März 2010)

> viel Spass beim "wo-anders-bestellen"*



du glaubst doch nicht etwa ich bestelle nochmal ein bike beim versender?!?!
n kollege hat bei canyon bestellt. auch toller preis und müll service.

bike-shop! sonst nichts. persönliches gespräch und einer der dir in die augen schaut wenn er dir einen vom pferd erzählt und jederzeit persönlich für dich greifbar ist. ganz einfach. höherer preis? klar! das kostets dann halt!



> vielleicht warst etwas "barsch" am Telefon



ähhh...nein. eben um genau das zu vermeiden. aber ein gespräch mit den worten "bevor wir lang rumstreiten...kulanz...bla bla" ist barsch mir gegenüber! oder etwa nicht?


----------



## stiffee25 (23. März 2010)

_TheDice_ schrieb:


> du glaubst doch nicht etwa ich bestelle nochmal ein bike beim versender?!?!
> n kollege hat bei canyon bestellt. auch toller preis und müll service.
> 
> bike-shop! sonst nichts. persönliches gespräch und einer der dir in die augen schaut wenn er dir einen vom pferd erzählt und jederzeit persönlich für dich greifbar ist. ganz einfach. höherer preis? klar! das kostets dann halt!
> ...



wieso rose hat doch auch verkäufer!?! und ist ein bike-shop......und ist greeifbar.........naja halt dum gelaufen für dich.

viel glück beim nächsten bike


----------



## ka1saa (23. März 2010)

zum thema ärger mit rose: kommt sicher mal vor, braucht man nicht schönreden, auch wenns anderswo nicht besser zugeht, und ist absolut ärgerlich, aber zum glück scheint das nicht die regel zu sein und es ist ja scheinbar jetzt auch halbwegs geklärt (?)...

zum thema lack: der ist nicht so prall, ja... wusst ich allerdings wg. diversen testberichten schon vorher. das rad ist ja auch ein gebrauchsgegenstand, da will ich eigentlich nicht so drauf achten und die rahmensocken gegen zugscheuern hat rose ja freundlicherweise beigelegt, bei dir etwa nicht, dice? hab allerdings auch so diverseste kratzer. kann man in zukunft sicher besser machen, aber ich komm auch so mit klar, wenn der lack runter is, gibts neuen ^^.

zum thema hammerschmidt: ich glaube nicht, dass man da irgendwas unnötiges abfeilen kann, das ist schon so ziemlich das non plus ultra an platzausnutzung xD... wenn ich zu viel kohle hätte, würd ichs ja probieren, aber... nein ! hab mir das am jimbo auch mal angeschaut, wird wie müs lee gesagt hat am hinterbau liegen, der nahe am tretlager einfach zu breit für sowas ist... würd ich ja gern mal nen vergleich vonnem 2010er-rad sehen, mag jemand mal n bild von unterm tretlager machen ?


----------



## _TheDice_ (23. März 2010)

ich sag echt nix gegen lackschäden aber sowas ist net mehr normal. jedenfalls kein normaler verschleiß.
und das nach nicht mal 50std.


----------



## ka1saa (24. März 2010)

der schaltzug is ja mal übel , mal im auge behalten (bei mir). von wann ist das rad? inzwischen verkleben sie an den hotspots folie und geben wie gesagt so stoffschoner mit, das war wohl bei dir noch nicht der fall? auch wenn das natürlich in keiner weise das ursprüngliche problem (schlechter lack) behebt, so funktionierts doch aber ansich ganz gut... bisher. hatte keine lust auf goldene schrift, sonst wärs anodisiert gewesen.


ach ja, @W.K.: fettes rad, niiice ^^!


----------



## _TheDice_ (24. März 2010)

das bike ist kaum 6 monate alt. ich finde den lack gar net sooo schlecht. abgesehen von den wetz stellen macht er auf mich nen guten eindruck uns steckt auch was weg. und am unterrohr ist auch ne dicke folie dran. nur eben da net. nur wenn´s halt reibt dann is bald ende. und an dem zug kann man ja klar erkennen das es mächtig gerieben hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (24. März 2010)

_TheDice_ schrieb:


> das stimmt wohl. allerdings ist es ja nicht die "jeans" also ich selbst sondern, um bei deinem beispiel zu bleiben, der zug fÃ¼r die feststellbremse! und das ist allerdings ein mangel der vom hersteller beseitigt werden muss.
> 
> die frechheit finde ich das mir der schaltzug nicht angeboten wurde sondern das ich danach fragen musste um Ã¼berhaupt was zu bekommen. und dann auch noch auf kulanz. das ist keine kulanz sondern garantie!



Unrecht hast Du nicht... Da sind dann bei Dir echt alle negativen Komponenten zusammengekommen... Nur wie gesagt, als ich das Bike neu bekommen hatte, habe ich mir sofort nen Satz Schutzfolie geschnappt und das halbe Bike zugetaped. 



MÃ¼s Lee schrieb:


> Wegen dieser verdammten Kettenstrebe. Mich wÃ¼rde die HS auch ungeheuer reizen, aber da ich das Geld eh nicht habe, hat sich das gleich erledigt . Die HS hat einen leicht grÃ¶Ãeren Durchmesser als ein 24er Kettenblatt.
> 
> Mag einer Pionier spielen? Ich musste es ja schon bei KefÃ¼, Schalt- und Bremszugwechsel tun, jetzt ist ein anderer dran .



War fÃ¼r mich von Anfang an klar, wenn schon keine Standard ISCG 05 KeFÃ¼ passt, kann keine Hammerschmidt passen. Ich wÃ¼rd ja viel anstellen aber ein 2.000â¬ Bauteil anzusÃ¤gen, damit ich das Ding an einem dafÃ¼r nicht vorgesehen Bike fahren kann kÃ¤m mir nicht unter. Das hat auch nix mit Pionier spielen zu tun. Deine KeFÃ¼ hat n paar Euro gekostet... 



_TheDice_ schrieb:


> du glaubst doch nicht etwa ich bestelle nochmal ein bike beim versender?!?!
> n kollege hat bei canyon bestellt. auch toller preis und mÃ¼ll service.



Ich trau mich ja schon fast gar nicht aber ich hatte ja schon mal mein FRX angesprochen. Was Canyon da abgeliefert hat, war ein Paradebeispiel fÃ¼r Kundenservice. Hier mal die Geschichte:

- *Montag Morgen:* Anruf Canyon, Beratung durch kompetenten Mitarbeiter, Bestellung Torque FRX 9.0 LTD in L
- *Montag Abend:* Mit den Kumpel drÃ¼ber gesprochen, mich fÃ¼r verrÃ¼ckt erklÃ¤rt einen L Rahmen zu ordern und ermahnt auf M umzubestellen
- *Dienstag Morgen:* Anruf Canyon, Mitarbeiter vom Vortag gebeten, Problem geschildert, Umestellung auf M kein Problem
- *Dienstag Mittag:* VersandbestÃ¤tigung fÃ¼rs Bike.  Leider in L
- *Dienstag Nachmittag:* Anruf Canyon, Mitarbeiter vom Morgen gebeten, Fall geschildert. Leider kam er nicht mehr rechtzeitig und die Buchhaltung hatte schon den Versand am Vortag (!!) beauftragt.  Er schlug dann vor, dass wir die gleiche Bestellung noch mal aufgeben und ich die Annahme des L Rahmens verweigere. Somit entstehen keine Kosten und der Vorgang wird beschleunigt, da ein Umtauschprozess Wochen dauern kann. Wie besprochen, so gemacht.
- *Donnerstag Morgen:* MIK total krank @ home, klingelt das DHL MÃ¤nnchen. "Hab Dein Bike hier!"  aber auch  "Muss die Annahme verweigern"

Hab dann die Lieferung der M Bestellung fÃ¼r Montag erwartet, Pustekuchen.

- *Freitag Morgen:* DHL MÃ¤nnchen: "Hab hier wieder n Bike fÃ¼r Dich... " MIK:  Haben will Haben Will Haben Will....
- *Samstag Morgen:* Bike ausgepackt, in den MontagestÃ¤nder gehangen und zusammen gebaut. Alles fertig, es muss nur noch das HR rein. Also, HR reingehangen, Achse durch, eine Umdrehung und dann Ende. MIK:  Wasn das...?

Unterm Strich kam heraus, dass sich bei der QA Montage ein Metalspan ins gewinde gezogen hat, als die Jungs bei Canyon die Achse wieder demontiert hatten. Genau der Span hat mir die Achse geplÃ¤ttet. Anruf bei Canyon: Kein Ding, schicken neue Achse, ich "Darf ich mal mit nem Gewindeschneider das Gewinde sauber machen, ohne Garantieverlust?" Canyon "Jupp, mach!" Ich also das Gewinde sauber gemacht und auf die neue Achse gewartet. Die kam zwei Tage spÃ¤ter und ging noch am gleichen Tag zurÃ¼ck, anstelle der benÃ¶tigten Maxle Light in 150 kam eine 135er. Poasst net. Zwei weitere Tage, der Canyon MA hatte bereits nach meinem Anruf die neue Achse verschickt, kam die Achse und alles ist subba.

Nicht nur, dass ich bei der Bestellung so ein Gehampel verursacht habe, sondern ein blÃ¶der Defekt konnte ohne groÃe UmstÃ¤nde behoben werden.

Ãhnliches habe ich ja bereits bei Rose erlebt, natÃ¼rlich habe ich auch bei Rose schon vieles mitgemacht.

Die "kleine" Geschichte nur mal zum Service von den bÃ¶sen Versendern (ist nicht gegen Dich TheDice, die Meinung ist ja weit verbreitet). Ich wÃ¼rde mein Bike jederzeit wieder beim Versender kaufen, allein weil Preis Leistung in einem mÃ¶rder guten VerhÃ¤ltnis steht.



ka1saa schrieb:


> zum thema lack: der ist nicht so prall, ja... wusst ich allerdings wg. diversen testberichten schon vorher. das rad ist ja auch ein gebrauchsgegenstand, da will ich eigentlich nicht so drauf achten und die rahmensocken gegen zugscheuern hat rose ja freundlicherweise beigelegt, bei dir etwa nicht, dice? hab allerdings auch so diverseste kratzer. kann man in zukunft sicher besser machen, aber ich komm auch so mit klar, wenn der lack runter is, gibts neuen ^^.



Jupp, so wars bei mir auch. Hab vorm Kauf schon in div. Tests gelesen, dass der Lack MÃ¼ll ist. Daher ja auch die Folieraktion. 



stevenscrosser schrieb:


> Aber mal ehrlich. Wir waren der erste KÃ¤uferjahrgang, die sich ein Bike aus der neuen Bike-Linie von Rose angeschafft haben. Dann kann noch nicht alles perfekt sein. Nachbessern muss ROSE trotzdem. Werden Sie aber auch, denke ich. Trotzdem Ã¤rgerlich @ Dice



Da muss ich Dir aber widersprechen Stevenscrosser. Rose hat mir beim Verkauf die Linie als suuuper hochwertig angepriesen und man sagte mir wortwÃ¶rtlich "Wir haben diese Bikes getestet wie sons noch nichts...!" Aufgrund der Aussage kann ich ja auch den Frust von TheDice verstehen und schockel den Kopf, wenn ich die Schaudergeschichten von Fun und Stifee hÃ¶re. Sowas DARF NICHT SEIN!


----------



## Deleted138492 (24. März 2010)

Es soll ja auch keiner den Rahmen ansägen, sondern die Halterungsplatte der HS . So weit kommts noch ^^.

@ alle Geschädigten: Seid froh, dass ihr bei einem solch kulanten und vor allem schnellen Versender gelandet seid. Nicht auszumalen, wie das bei einem anderen gekaufen wäre...


----------



## funbiker9 (24. März 2010)

_TheDice_ schrieb:


> ich sag echt nix gegen lackschäden aber sowas ist net mehr normal. jedenfalls kein normaler verschleiß.
> und das nach nicht mal 50std.



Das ist schon eine extreme Abnutzung ...so etwas sollte nicht sein.

Der Service von Rose ist gut. Bis jetzt hab ich nur zweimal erlebt, daß der Mensch am Telefon seltsam war. Einmal war es um acht Uhr morgens...der gute hatte wohl seinen Kaffee noch nicht.... und das zweite mal als ich nachgefragt habe wann denn mein Geld zurück überwiesen wird...die Dame kam mir da außergewöhnlich stark gelangweilt vor...aber sonst hat immer alles Top funktioniert 


@MIK

Das mit dem FRX ging ja richtig zackig


----------



## -MIK- (24. März 2010)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> @MIK
> 
> Das mit dem FRX ging ja richtig zackig



Ja, vor allem wenn man bedenkt, was ich da für ein Durcheinander angerichtet habe..


----------



## MoRis (24. März 2010)

hi leute, habe bei Rose angerufen wegen meines Hinterbaus(erste Mutte steht etwa 1 mm herraus)
So ich ruf an werde weitgeleitet tum Werlstatt oder so, junge Frau am Hörer, sie meint dass das ganz schlimm wär und ich es auf jeden fall einschicken sollte. 

Ich dann nur wieder einschicke hab es doch garde erst wieder bekommen. 

Dann erstma aufgelegt und überlegt, ich ruf ca.10 min wieder bei Rose an Pro Service wenn den Namen jetzt nicht, 
er dann aber wenn es erst vor kurzen bei uns war schicken sie eine E-Mail mit Bildern damit wir es uns angucken können. 

Hab ich gemacht am Montag dann (hab E-Mail Samstags abends verschickt) alles inordnung, es ist normal dass die mutter etwas herrraussteht, da diese im Laufe des letzten Jahres 
(hab das 09Modell) verstärkt wurde und somit etwas herraussteht.

Wenn das wirlich so ist ok, sieht trotzdem komisch aus. 
Aber nach ca. 50h fahrzeit hat sich nichts bewegt also bin ich ganz zuversichtilich dass das so in ordnung ist.


----------



## morph027 (24. März 2010)

Dann dürfte das passen. Am Satzbau mit Interpunktion arbeiten wir aber bitte noch  War schwierig zu verstehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoRis (24. März 2010)

tut mir leid, wollte schnell schreiben und die ereignisse schildern.

muss noch für Chemie Arbeit üben ...


----------



## strippenzieher (24. März 2010)

wie ich jetzt aus dem Thred rausgelesen habe gibt es beim Beef Cake probleme an der Dampferhalterung (funbiker und noch einer berichteten) aber waren das nur 09 Bikes oder auch schon 10 was ist mit dem BC DH bei dem hat sich niemand beschwert 
den das BC ist in der engeren wahl
Danke


----------



## Trekki (24. März 2010)

Beim Lack bzw. der Beschichtung bin ich auch etwas entäuscht. Hier mein 2010er Jabba Wood



Das Rad habe ich seit Februar und bin ca. 1000km gefahren, kein Unfall nur Abnutzung.
-trekki


----------



## stiffee25 (24. März 2010)

ich habe ja das bc/dh und ich habe solche abschürfungen nicht......und habe es seit knapp 9 monaten.....

das einzige was ich habe ist der schaltzug der an der strebe-hinten scheuert aber mit 1-2 handgriffen behoben wurde


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (24. März 2010)

strippenzieher schrieb:


> wie ich jetzt aus dem Thred rausgelesen habe gibt es beim Beef Cake probleme an der Dampferhalterung (funbiker und noch einer berichteten) aber waren das nur 09 Bikes oder auch schon 10 was ist mit dem BC DH bei dem hat sich niemand beschwert
> den das BC ist in der engeren wahl
> Danke



...der andere war ich 

Also seit ich die Schraube festgezogen habe (bisher keine Schraubensicherung verwendet) hat sich mal nix mehr gelockert. Allerdings konnte ich bisher nur ca. 80km leichtere Trails und Waldautobahn mit dem Bike fahren. Ich hoffe das BC bis in 2 Wochen in Wildbad oder Albstadt testen zu können - dann kann ich mehr berichten.


----------



## _TheDice_ (24. März 2010)

hat sich an den 2010er modellen überhaupt was geändert? bissi was an den parts aber geo mäßig ist sich das doch gleich geblieben oder?

@trekki, genau sowas meine ich. das ist doch keine "normale" abnutzung. was ich jetzt net ganz verstehe, was hat denn da gescheuert? kommst du da mit den füßen dran???


----------



## ka1saa (24. März 2010)

_TheDice_ schrieb:


> hat sich an den 2010er modellen überhaupt was geändert? bissi was an den parts aber geo mäßig ist sich das doch gleich geblieben oder?


bc oder allg.? also am jimbo wurd bisl an der geo gefeilt zwecks antriebsneutralerer hinterbau und scheinbar auch der hinterbau allg. ein paar mm am tretlager verschmälert, so dass ne hammerschmidt dran passt... ah, konifiziertes steuerrohr, glaub irgendwas mit dem schaftdurchmesser... ansonsten nichts groß, außer, dass es keine anodisierten rahmen mehr gibt xD, passend zur diskussion, öh, andersrum ^^.


----------



## funbiker9 (25. März 2010)

strippenzieher schrieb:


> wie ich jetzt aus dem Thred rausgelesen habe gibt es beim Beef Cake probleme an der Dampferhalterung (funbiker und noch einer berichteten) aber waren das nur 09 Bikes oder auch schon 10 was ist mit dem BC DH bei dem hat sich niemand beschwert
> den das BC ist in der engeren wahl
> Danke



War bei mir schon das 2010 Modell...also wie es scheint haben alle hier die ein Beef Cake haben 'Probleme' mit sich lösenden Schrauben am Hinterbau. Der eine mehr der andere weniger...

Finde das eben problematisch, da eben der Dämpfer und dessen Anlenkung das Herzstück eines Rahmens sind. mmhhh 

Vielleicht hättest du ja Glück und es löst sich nichts...vielleicht aber auch nicht...

Ob ich dir persönlich zum Beef Cake raten würde...
In der Preisklasse vom BC DH bekommst du auch schon ein Demo oder Lapierre 720...


----------



## stiffee25 (25. März 2010)

SO JETZT MAL ENDE HIER MIT DEM SCHLECHT REDEN VON ROSE BIKES

mal wieder zum thema hier:

wo treffen wir uns den in willingen
ein fester treffpunkt wäre ja ganz praktisch............


----------



## Deleted138492 (25. März 2010)

Wo? Keine Ahnung, ich war noch nie da.

btw: Der Rosekatalog ist da . Endlich wieder Nachtlektüre ^^.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (25. März 2010)

stiffee25 schrieb:


> SO JETZT MAL ENDE HIER MIT DEM SCHLECHT REDEN VON ROSE BIKES
> 
> mal wieder zum thema hier:
> 
> ...



Bitte nicht falsch verstehen...ich will auf keinen Fall Rose schlecht reden, das beruht nur auf Erfahrungen, welche *ich* mit dem Beef Cake gemacht habe.

Das Uncle Jimbo funktioniert tadellos und ich würde es mir auch zu jeder Zeit wieder kaufen . Die Geometrie und das Fahrverhalten von der Karre find ich einfach klasse. Und wenn das mit der elenden sich lösenden Schraube nicht gewesen wäre beim BC...wäre das Gerät echt furchtbar geil gewesen...


Ich schlage vor wir treffen uns dort im Bikepark, wo man die Tickets kaufen muß. Da ist ja meistens auch ein kleiner Shop mit dabei...


----------



## strippenzieher (25. März 2010)

So war heut in Bocholt Biketown um das Beef Cake probefahren

Bin richtig + überrascht vom Biketown Räder im überfluss kann man alles  schön vergleichen und sogar in allen größen vorhanden
in anderen Bike Läden hab ich immer das Problem mit der Größe meistens M  da L müsster er bestellen und des will auch net jeder 
(verstehe ich auch, habs auch net gerne das er jetzt extra für mich eins  bestellt und am ende bin ich doch nicht zufrieden nun stehts da 
hab dan ein schlechtes gewissen)

Größe L sagt mir zu was ich auch nehmen werde

Dann hama mal das BC 6 zusamenkonfiguriert (in Orange ein Traum, ises eines der 2 Bikes wo ich mich von ersten moment an verliebt hab, das andere das Froggy 718 in grün) 
Hammerschmidt
180mm Air
Gegen Aufpreis

Getauscht
Spank Lenker Spike Evo 777in weiß mit 30mm Rise
Ein Spacerturm von 3 Stück (kann ich ja immernoch kürzen)
Syncros Meathook Pedale
alles für umme

da ja die HS dran is wollte ich jetzt andere Reifen draufmachen um da wieder etwas an Gewicht zu gewinnen 
drauf sind Muddy Marys könnte man gegen Fat Albert tauschen oder?

möchte einen geringen Rollwiderstand haben aber auch fetzen können, Meter Drops werde ich jetzt noch nicht machen

Soll ein Tourenfreerider werden

Dort kann man richtig viel am Rad verändern als im Konfoguartor vorhanden ist


Angesprochen bezüglich der lösenden Schraube am Dämpfer
er sagt hat er am 10 noch nicht gehört, ja am 09 gabs probs 

Is jemandem sein BC DH zur reparatur
dort hing eins nur hab ich net sehe könne wege was

Zur Garantie sagte er auch das der Versand kostenlos sei auch wenn man es öfters einschicken müsste ises immer kostenlos
stimmt des 


Das wars erst mal


----------



## stiffee25 (25. März 2010)

strippenzieher schrieb:


> So war heut in Bocholt Biketown um das Beef Cake probefahren
> 
> Bin richtig + überrascht vom Biketown Räder im überfluss kann man alles  schön vergleichen und sogar in allen größen vorhanden
> in anderen Bike Läden hab ich immer das Problem mit der Größe meistens M  da L müsster er bestellen und des will auch net jeder
> ...



hy 
würde die muddys drauf lassen!

und ja das einschicken ist immer kostenlos!

sonst hast es super zusammen gestellt
mehr kann ich jetzt nicht sagen^^


----------



## -MIK- (26. März 2010)

Ich hab mir noch mal Gedanken wegen der Hammerschmidt am Uncle gemacht. Wenn ich mich recht erinner, dann war an einem 2009er Modell die Hammerschmidt verbaut. Da das Hinterbauprinzip ziemlicher Einheitsbrei ist und durch den Einsatz der Hammerschmidt die Kettenlinie weiter nach außen muss, könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass ein paar Spacer oder gar eine Spacerplatte die Hammerschmidt auch an den Uncles montierbar macht.

Oder lieg ich mit meinen Gedanken grad daneben?


----------



## herkulars (26. März 2010)

Da hilft wohl nur ausmessen. Ich könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass Du Dir dann die Kettenlinie versaust, wenn die HS zu weit nach aussen kommt.
Das Beef gab's 2009 schon mit HS, zumindest war da mal ein Bild im Umlauf. Da scheint der Hinterbau aber auch etwas anders zu sein, zumindest passt da ja wohl auch ne Kettenführung ohne Sägen.


----------



## underdog (26. März 2010)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Ich hab mir noch mal Gedanken wegen der Hammerschmidt am Uncle gemacht. Wenn ich mich recht erinner, dann war an einem 2009er Modell die Hammerschmidt verbaut. Da das Hinterbauprinzip ziemlicher Einheitsbrei ist und durch den Einsatz der Hammerschmidt die Kettenlinie weiter nach außen muss, könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass ein paar Spacer oder gar eine Spacerplatte die Hammerschmidt auch an den Uncles montierbar macht.
> 
> Oder lieg ich mit meinen Gedanken grad daneben?



Leider liegst du daneben. Am 2009 Uncle Jimbo gabs keine Hammerschmidt.
Die Hammerschmidt gab es nur für das Beef Cake. 2010 wurden ja die Drehpunkte geändert beim Uncle Jimbo und deswegen passt die 2010 Hammerschmidt Kettenstrebe nicht an das 2009er Rahmen und selbst wenn es passen würde stimmt ja der Lack nicht mehr überein.
Und beim Beef Cake passte die Hammerschidt auch nur weil eine extra Kettenstrebe montiert wurde. Die Kettenführung war bei meinem 2009 Beef auch bearbeitet.


----------



## -MIK- (26. März 2010)

Autschn....


----------



## strippenzieher (26. März 2010)

Schlechte Nachricht und heut wollt ich bestelle
email von Rose bekommen zur BC Combo in Orange und dort steht 
Rahmen in Orange ausverkauft sonst keine auskunft
angerufen um nachzufragen aber er kann mir nicht sagen ob nicht mehr produziert, lieferschwierigkeiten oder sonstiges

In Schwarz ca. 8 Wochen aber in schwarz kommt nicht in frage

Was soll ich jetzt machen 
3 Monate rumgesucht ausprobiert für nix 
am ende wirds möglicherweise ein VSX aber da passt mir die Dampferaufnahme net so 

Des kann doch net sein das eine neue Serie 2010 schon nicht mehr verfügbar ist, und auch überhaupt keine auskunft gegeben werden kann wieso weshalb warum


----------



## funbiker9 (26. März 2010)

strippenzieher schrieb:


> Schlechte Nachricht und heut wollt ich bestelle
> email von Rose bekommen zur BC Combo in Orange und dort steht
> Rahmen in Orange ausverkauft sonst keine auskunft
> angerufen um nachzufragen aber er kann mir nicht sagen ob nicht mehr produziert, lieferschwierigkeiten oder sonstiges
> ...




Das Beef Cake das ich hatte war ein 2010 und eben da hat sich der Hinterbau gelöst.

Das Lapierre 318/518/918 wäre noch eine gute Wahl. Ich bin begeistert von dem Teil...Touren kein Problem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (26. März 2010)

@strippenzieher: Kannst Du mir / uns nen Gefallen tun? Son bissel Punkt, Komma, Strich würde das Lesen extrem erleichtern.  Zu Deinem "Problem": Naja, so Informationen brauchen schon mal ihren Weg. Leider sind die Kundenberater nicht immer die Ersten, die die Infos bekommen. Wenn das BC ausverkauft ist, gibt es doch noch Topalternativen:

Votec V.FR 1.4

Das ist die Preisklasse des BC DHs mit nem mörder Komponentenmix, allein die Boxxer...

Canyon Torque FRX 9.0 LTD

 Ohne Worte... 

Specialized Big Hit FSR III

Spezialiced Demo 8 I


----------



## -MIK- (26. März 2010)

PS: Lapierre....


----------



## radfahrerin_LIP (26. März 2010)

Hallo Rose-Bike fahrer,

seit Okt09 bin ich bis gestern glückliche Jabba Wood 2 fahrerin gewesen. Hat jemand schon ein defektes BB30 Lager gehabt? Meins hat gestern den Geist aufgegeben , es dreht sich nichts mehr. Macht es Sinn auf Shimano Hollowtech2 umzurüsten.

Gruß
die radfahrerin


----------



## Trekki (26. März 2010)

radfahrerin_LIP schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon ein defektes BB30 Lager gehabt? Meins hat gestern den Geist aufgegeben , es dreht sich nichts mehr. Macht es Sinn auf Shimano Hollowtech2 umzurüsten.


Willkommen im Club!
Zum defekten BB30 kann ich nichts beitragen, jedoch habe ich schon oft die Hollowtech2 Innenlager getauscht. Dies ist einfach ein verschleissteil, insbesondere das linke Lager. Je nach km - Leistung und Matschauftrag kann ein Hollowtech2 auch in weniger als einem Jahr mürbe sein.
-trekki


----------



## Trekki (26. März 2010)

Es gibt ja in der IG die schöne Liste Bike-part-list-eurer-bikes, dies wollte ich aber nicht mit einer Antwort zumüllen sondern als reine Liste so lassen. Daher hier die Frage: könnt Ihr noch jeweils ein Foto vom Rad hinzufügen?
-trekki


----------



## funbiker9 (26. März 2010)

-MIK- schrieb:


> @strippenzieher: Kannst Du mir / uns nen Gefallen tun? Son bissel Punkt, Komma, Strich würde das Lesen extrem erleichtern.  Zu Deinem "Problem": Naja, so Informationen brauchen schon mal ihren Weg. Leider sind die Kundenberater nicht immer die Ersten, die die Infos bekommen. Wenn das BC ausverkauft ist, gibt es doch noch Topalternativen:
> 
> Votec V.FR 1.4
> 
> ...



Zitat von strippenzieher  
Schlechte Nachricht und heut wollt ich bestelle
email von Rose bekommen zur BC Combo in Orange und dort steht 
Rahmen in Orange ausverkauft sonst keine auskunft
angerufen um nachzufragen aber er kann mir nicht sagen ob nicht mehr produziert, lieferschwierigkeiten oder sonstiges

In Schwarz ca. 8 Wochen aber in schwarz kommt nicht in frage

Was soll ich jetzt machen 
3 Monate rumgesucht ausprobiert für nix 
am ende wirds möglicherweise ein VSX aber da passt mir die Dampferaufnahme net so 

Des kann doch net sein das eine neue Serie 2010 schon nicht mehr verfügbar ist, und auch überhaupt keine auskunft gegeben werden kann wieso weshalb warum



@Mik

das ist eindeutig ein Komma 


@strippenzieher

in dieser Preisklasse ( 3399 ) findest du Top Bikes...da muß es nicht unbedingt das BC DH sein. Alleine schon die Beispiele von MIK...und da gibts noch viel mehr auf dem Markt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stiffee25 (26. März 2010)

Trekki schrieb:


> Es gibt ja in der IG die schöne Liste Bike-part-list-eurer-bikes, dies wollte ich aber nicht mit einer Antwort zumüllen sondern als reine Liste so lassen. Daher hier die Frage: könnt Ihr noch jeweils ein Foto vom Rad hinzufügen?
> -trekki



hy wenn ich wüßte wie ich dort ein bild einfügen könnte würde ich es machen


----------



## Trekki (26. März 2010)

_TheDice_ schrieb:


> @trekki, genau sowas meine ich. das ist doch keine "normale" abnutzung. was ich jetzt net ganz verstehe, was hat denn da gescheuert? kommst du da mit den füßen dran???


Ich vermute, dass ich mit den Überschuhen, die natürlich nicht ganz Matschfrei sind, dagegen komme. Jedoch habe ich beim fahren nichts gemerkt.


----------



## Trekki (26. März 2010)

stiffee25 schrieb:


> hy wenn ich wüßte wie ich dort ein bild einfügen könnte würde ich es machen


1) Bild irgendwo hochladen, z.B. in Dein eigenes Bildalbum.
2) Link auf das Bild ermitteln. Z.B. rechts-klick, grafik-adresse kopieren (unter Windows, fügt den Link aufs Bild in die Zwischenablage, entspricht Strg-C)
3) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 klicken, neues Fenster wird geöffnet, mit Strg-V den Link einfügen, mit ok schliessen


----------



## funbiker9 (26. März 2010)

Besser ist es über den *BBCode ein-/ausblenden* Adresse kopieren und wie Trekki in punkt 3 beschreibt einfügen...


----------



## Trekki (26. März 2010)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Besser ist es über den *BBCode ein-/ausblenden* Adresse kopieren und wie Trekki in punkt 3 beschreibt einfügen...



Nicht ganz richtig, aber deutlich einfacher. Dann sind die Schritte 2 und 3 so:
- bbcode ein-/ausblenden
- ein Klick auf den html-Code neben der Bildgrösse
- mit Strg-C kopieren
- mit Strg-V im Beitrag einfügen (nicht Punkt 3 nutzen)
Funktioniert aber nur mit den Bildern aus diesem Forum.
Der eingefügte Text sieht ungefähr so aus 





> [ URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/601839][ IMG]http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/3/9/8/2/5/_/thumb/klein_P1010768.JPG[/IMG][/URL ]


----------



## stiffee25 (26. März 2010)

danke danke

hat geklappt
hätte ich eigendlich auch drauf kommen können


----------



## funbiker9 (26. März 2010)

Trekki schrieb:


> Nicht ganz richtig, aber deutlich einfacher. Dann sind die Schritte 2 und 3 so:
> - bbcode ein-/ausblenden
> - ein Klick auf den html-Code neben der Bildgrösse
> - mit Strg-C kopieren
> ...



 genau so


----------



## Trekki (26. März 2010)

@stiffee25: Super! Dies macht die Bike-Vorstellung doch viel anschaulicher.

Ist dies die Halde Haniel bei Bottrop?


----------



## stiffee25 (26. März 2010)

Trekki schrieb:


> @stiffee25: Super! Dies macht die Bike-Vorstellung doch viel anschaulicher.
> 
> Ist dies die Halde Haniel bei Bottrop?



ja das stimmt sieht  echt besser aus

ja das ist die halde in Oberhausen/bottrop


----------



## funbiker9 (27. März 2010)

Ich wollte es einfach nochmal hochladen...weil's so schön war...








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strippenzieher (27. März 2010)

@funbiker9
*Streu doch noch mehr Salz in meine Wunde.*

Hast dein Froggy von Mr. Bike in Pforzheim gelle


----------



## funbiker9 (27. März 2010)

strippenzieher schrieb:


> @funbiker9
> *Streu doch noch mehr Salz in meine Wunde.*
> 
> Hast dein Froggy von Mr. Bike in Pforzheim gelle



Sorry ...war für mich damals auch bitter 
...aber egal, das Froggy ist im nachhinein die bessere Wahl gewesen.

...ja habs vom Mr. Bike in Pforze 

wo genau aus Karlsruhe kommst du her?


----------



## -MIK- (27. März 2010)

@Fun: Ganz ehrlich? Find das Froggy um einiges geiler...


----------



## funbiker9 (27. März 2010)

-MIK- schrieb:


> @Fun: Ganz ehrlich? Find das Froggy um einiges geiler...




Ich ja auch . Deshalb war es ja nicht ganz so schlimm, daß sich der Hinterbau gelöst hat. 

Um es mal mit den Worten der Bibel zu sagen: Gottes Wege sind unergründlich...und der Weg hat micht zum Froggy geführt.

Krieg ich jetzt einen Heiligenschein oder ist das Froggy von höherer Macht gesegnet. Tja Freunde, das findet Ihr nur Sonntags zwischen 10:00 und 11:00 Uhr in der Kirche raus.


PS.: Mir gehts gut


----------



## jonalisa (27. März 2010)

Bin gerade beim Suchen eines geeigneten Plattformpedals/Baerentatze fuer den Onkel.

Welches empfiehlt sich?

ca. 100 und Kompromiss Gewicht (500g)/Haltbarkeit?!?!?!

mfg


----------



## ka1saa (27. März 2010)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> PS.: Mir gehts gut


sicher ?

mal ne rose-service-frage: hab mein radl jetzt ein halbes jahr, wenn auch wegen winter und arbeit wenig gefahren, aber man sollte das doch nach nem halben jahr zum erstservice geben, oder? muss das strikt innerhalb von 6 monaten passiert sein? wie die zeit vergeht... hab irgendwie keine lust, das gute stück einzupacken und 2 wochen wegzuschicken ^^.


----------



## funbiker9 (27. März 2010)

jonalisa schrieb:


> Bin gerade beim Suchen eines geeigneten Plattformpedals/Baerentatze fuer den Onkel.
> 
> Welches empfiehlt sich?
> 
> ...



http://www3.hibike.de/main.php?sess...ct&productID=5c10287d6020e47d68f11539966ef0e1

Diese da...


@ka1saa

wenn ich mir durchlese was ich da geschrieben habe...zweifle ich doch dran *grins*


----------



## ka1saa (27. März 2010)

jonalisa schrieb:


> Bin gerade beim Suchen eines geeigneten Plattformpedals/Baerentatze fuer den Onkel.
> 
> Welches empfiehlt sich?
> 
> ...


hab die nc-17 Sudpin III S-Pro fÃ¼r ~80â¬, gewicht <400g (laut katalog 385g, alu, leichter gehts nur noch mit magnesium und titan), schwarz eloxiert, mit ein paar kratzern verschÃ¶nert  (man muss schon derbe hÃ¤ngen bleiben, dass die was kratzt -.- ... es lebe der tiefflug Ã¼ber steine ^^). halten was aus und die schuhe auf sich drauf.
ein kumpel hat die syncros meathook, die ham auf mich auch nen guten eindruck gemacht, wiegen knapp 500g, kÃ¶nnten fÃ¼r dich auch interessant sein, preis glaub 80-90â¬.
ansonsten hab ich an meinem hardtail welche fÃ¼r 15â¬ ^^, da rosten die achsen leider ein bisschen , ansonsten haben die fast noch mehr grip (bei ~200g mehrgewicht). aber rostende achsen kommen mir nicht ans jimbo .

@ funbiker9:
na immerhin sind wir uns bei den pedalen einig ^^!


----------



## funbiker9 (27. März 2010)

*durch Mod erledigt*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jonalisa (27. März 2010)

ka1saa schrieb:


> hab die nc-17 Sudpin III S-Pro für ~80, gewicht <400g (laut katalog 385g, alu, leichter gehts nur noch mit magnesium und titan), schwarz eloxiert, mit ein paar kratzern verschönert  (man muss schon derbe hängen bleiben, dass die was kratzt -.- ... es lebe der tiefflug über steine ^^). halten was aus und die schuhe auf sich drauf.
> ein kumpel hat die syncros meathook, die ham auf mich auch nen guten eindruck gemacht, wiegen knapp 500g, könnten für dich auch interessant sein, preis glaub 80-90.
> ansonsten hab ich an meinem hardtail welche für 15 ^^, da rosten die achsen leider ein bisschen , ansonsten haben die fast noch mehr grip (bei ~200g mehrgewicht). aber rostende achsen kommen mir nicht ans jimbo .
> 
> ...


 
Hab ich mir auch beide angesehen und muss sagen, dass ich beide nicht schlecht finde.
Kennt jemand die Crankbrothers 5050XX ???
Da gibts naemlich irre tolle Farbkombinationen.


----------



## funbiker9 (27. März 2010)

jonalisa schrieb:


> Hab ich mir auch beide angesehen und muss sagen, dass ich beide nicht schlecht finde.
> Kennt jemand die Crankbrothers 5050XX ???
> Da gibts naemlich irre tolle Farbkombinationen.



Hatte die zwar noch nicht, aber anscheinend lösen die sich öfters mal...da sie aus zwei Teilen bestehen...

...wie gesagt ich hatte die noch nicht...nur des öfteren darüber gelesen...manche sollen sie sogar verfluchen


----------



## jonalisa (27. März 2010)

Danke inzwischen fuer die Antworten.

Sollte noch jemand andere Vorschlaege haben, oder mehr zu den 5050XX wissen, dann waere ich fuer jede Antwort/Stellungnahme dankbar.

Ich bin dann mal kurz weg.

Fahre ueber Ostern in die Abbruzzen um das Specialized Stumpi 29er meines Freundes zu testen 

lg


----------



## funbiker9 (27. März 2010)

jonalisa schrieb:


> Danke inzwischen fuer die Antworten.
> 
> Sollte noch jemand andere Vorschlaege haben, oder mehr zu den 5050XX wissen, dann waere ich fuer jede Antwort/Stellungnahme dankbar.
> 
> ...



Probiers doch mal mit der SuFu 

z.B.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=221391&highlight=5050


----------



## Deleted138492 (28. März 2010)

Mal eine kleine Frage: Meine Bremsleitung und Schalthülle knarzen im Bereich des Sattelrohrs, wenn der Hinterbau einfedert. Kann einer vom gleichen Phänomen berichten und eventuell auch wie man das los wird?

btw @ die Kefüsuchenden: L0cke macht Customcarbonkefüs für einen kleinen Preis.




Wenn ich nicht schon eine hätte, würde ich mir bei dem eine bestellen. Das Teil sieht einfach geilo aus .


----------



## trigger666 (28. März 2010)

hallo zusammen,

seit heute gehöre ich zu uncle jimbo fahrern mit tretlager problemen. das lager hat keinen bock mehr auf einen runden lauf.

ich könnte kotzen.

saison geht los. hometrail ist fertig und jetzt das

bin gespannt wie lange es dauert, bis rose mein bike wieder fit hat. Das alles vor dem langen osterwochenende.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (28. März 2010)

trigger666 schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> 
> seit heute gehöre ich zu uncle jimbo fahrern mit tretlager problemen. das lager hat keinen bock mehr auf einen runden lauf.
> 
> ...



Wie wirkt sich das genau aus? 

Ist ärgerlich sowas....


----------



## ka1saa (28. März 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> btw @ die Kefüsuchenden: L0cke macht Customcarbonkefüs für einen kleinen Preis.
> 
> Wenn ich nicht schon eine hätte, würde ich mir bei dem eine bestellen. Das Teil sieht einfach geilo aus .


du willst doch nicht noch an carbon-teilen rumsäbeln ?

ach ja, knarzen tuts bei mir jetzt auch *lol* habs noch nicht lokalisieren können -.-, irgendwo am hinterbau... wollts demnächst eh mal zum erstservice geben, aber hab grad keine lust, es wegzuschicken.


----------



## trigger666 (28. März 2010)

Folgende Ausirkung:

Egal in welche Richtung ich die Kurbel drehe, ist alle 2mm, eine deutlich spür- und hörbare Rasterung vorhanden.

Beim checken was los ist, durfte ich feststellen, das die untere Schwinge und das kleine Kettenblatt hinundwieder beste Kumpels sind und gerne kuscheln. Der Lack ist ab und das Aluminium glänzt mich an.

Bin gespannt wie schnell Rose auf meine Email antwortet und was Sie mir anbieten, da wir nächstes Wochenende ne Tour geplant haben.


----------



## funbiker9 (28. März 2010)

trigger666 schrieb:


> Folgende Ausirkung:
> 
> Egal in welche Richtung ich die Kurbel drehe, ist alle 2mm, eine deutlich spür- und hörbare Rasterung vorhanden.
> 
> ...




Das ist bei mir nicht...hab sicherheitshalber gerade nochmal nachgeschaut.


----------



## Deleted138492 (28. März 2010)

@ka1saa: Ich werde auch nicht dran rumsäbeln . Wenn überhaupt, dann tut es L0cke, der macht das ja vollkommen nach Wunsch.


----------



## funbiker9 (28. März 2010)

Ich war mal so frech und habe von L0cke ein Bild 'geklaut'.

Wenn ich so etwas seh....freu ich mich schon richtig auf Willingen Mädels.....







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Deleted138492 (28. März 2010)

Na, das gefällt mir .


----------



## funbiker9 (28. März 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Na, das gefällt mir .



*dito*

das macht so richtig Lust auf Willingen. Ich bin mal auf die DH Strecke gespannt.


----------



## Trekki (28. März 2010)

Bin jetzt auch in der Bike-part-list-eurer-bikes, meine XC-Freunde sagen immer Hollandrad dazu 
-trekki


----------



## Flouu (28. März 2010)

und ich bin mal gespannt wie sich das bike ohne kefü fahren lässt...bzw dann nicht fahren lässt Oo

konnte heute 10 min lang im wald stehen und meine kette 'entkeilen', weil sich bei mir die kette ganz komisch eingeklemmt hat beim runterschalten vom mittleren auf das kleinste kettenblatt...ein zahn/ritzel ist mir dabei abgebrochen=/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ka1saa (28. März 2010)

ka1saa schrieb:


> ach ja, knarzen tuts bei mir jetzt auch *lol* habs noch nicht lokalisieren können -.-, irgendwo am hinterbau... wollts demnächst eh mal zum erstservice geben, aber hab grad keine lust, es wegzuschicken.


nachdem ich jetzt sattelklemme, sattelstützenklemme, sattelstütze und sitzrohr penibel gesäubert und bisl gefettet hab, knarzts zumindest bei ner kleinen testrunde nicht mehr, wohlgemerkt vorher und nachher mit unbelastetem sattel -.- ... aber hatte ja schonmal wer gemeint, na mir solls recht sein , hoffentlich hälts sich auch auf touren.


----------



## -MIK- (29. März 2010)

@Fun: Na danke, jetzt kann ich die nächste Nacht nicht pennen.... diese Nacht war ich noch vom we stoked (an beiden Tagen extrem geile Freeridetouren gemacht. Das war Flow in Vollendung) und nu muss ich die nächste Nacht an Willingen denken... suuuper...  

@Müs Lee: Jupp, hab das gleiche knarzen. Hab nach dem letzten Waschvorgang mal das Silispray reingehalten, war kurzzeitig besser. Bin mir aber nicht sicher, obs Einbildung war, weshalb ich jetzt alle Lager einmal nachschmieren werde.

Das führt mich zu einer Frage an die Truppe: Brauche ich ein Spezialwerkzeug, um die Schrauben zu lösen? Auf der einen Seite Inbus, klar, aber auf der anderen Seite, da wo das Gewinde ist, sind so Schlitze.... Wat brauch ischn da?


----------



## stiffee25 (29. März 2010)

-MIK- schrieb:


> @Fun: Na danke, jetzt kann ich die nächste Nacht nicht pennen.... diese Nacht war ich noch vom we stoked (an beiden Tagen extrem geile Freeridetouren gemacht. Das war Flow in Vollendung) und nu muss ich die nächste Nacht an Willingen denken... suuuper...
> 
> @Müs Lee: Jupp, hab das gleiche knarzen. Hab nach dem letzten Waschvorgang mal das Silispray reingehalten, war kurzzeitig besser. Bin mir aber nicht sicher, obs Einbildung war, weshalb ich jetzt alle Lager einmal nachschmieren werde.
> 
> Das führt mich zu einer Frage an die Truppe: Brauche ich ein Spezialwerkzeug, um die Schrauben zu lösen? Auf der einen Seite Inbus, klar, aber auf der anderen Seite, da wo das Gewinde ist, sind so Schlitze.... Wat brauch ischn da?



hy du kannst den hier nehmen (siehe bild) kostet 1.75 euro hab ich auch das teil
http://www.roseversand.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=3490


----------



## -MIK- (29. März 2010)

Dankö, dachte mir schon, dass es darauf hinaus laufen wird...


----------



## Deleted138492 (29. März 2010)

Cool, das Teil habe ich sogar hier und ich fragte mich schon, wofür das gut sei .


----------



## funbiker9 (29. März 2010)

stiffee25 schrieb:


> hy du kannst den hier nehmen (siehe bild) kostet 1.75 euro hab ich auch das teil
> http://www.roseversand.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=3490



Jetzt geht mir aber ein bisschen die Pelle hoch . Vor drei Tagen habe ich bei Rose angerufen und gefragt ob es für diese speziellen Muttern ein Werkzeug in ihrem Repartuar gibt...das sie zum kauf anbieten. Hatte leichtes Spiel im Hinterbau.

Antwort Rose: Nö da gibt es nichts...sie nehmen dazu immer einen großen Schraubendreher...aber so genau weiß er das jetzt auch nicht...


Na ja...danke für den link Stiffee  ---> werds wohl bestellen.


----------



## stiffee25 (29. März 2010)

jo nur an dem werkzeug müßt ihr an der kleinen seite einen nippel in der mitte weg brechen dann passt es super


----------



## morph027 (29. März 2010)

Hab ich auch im Extreme-Werkzeugkasten  Ist das das Teil für die Kettenblattschrauben?


----------



## Deleted138492 (29. März 2010)

So, das Knarzen konnte ich beseitigen, indem ich auf Bremsleitung und Schalthülle ein langes Stück Panzertape längs draufgeklebt habe. Bei der Schalthülle musste ich das Tape ziemlich weit oben nahe am Rahmeneingang kleben, weil die Hülle dort reingedrückt wird und knarzt. Die Bremsleitung dagegen biegt sich nach unten und reibt an der Sitzstrebe, dort muss das Tape weiter hinten angebracht werden.
Jetzt erst fällt mir auf, dass der Antrieb bei stärkerem Treten nicht gerade leise vor sich hin knackt, dabei habe ich den erst kürzlich komplett demontiert und gereinigt . Dazu kommt noch, dass die Kette vom großen Kettenblatt nahezu nach innen abspringt, wenn ich hinten auf dem größten Ritzel fahre, aber anstatt runterzufallen, mit den Aussenlaschen hängen bleibt, so dass die Zähne nicht mehr greifen können und ich durchdrehe. Seltsamerweise tritt das erst auf, seit ich heute den Schaltzug des Umwerfers richtig verlegt hatte, der war nämlich nicht so, wie er sollte. Sehr komisch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (29. März 2010)

Also auch auf die Gefahr hin, daß mich manche hier zereißen ( mir egal )...aber ganz ausgereift sind die Räder von Rose wohl noch nicht.


----------



## Deleted138492 (29. März 2010)

Hey, wir mussten ja unbedingt ein Rad der allerersten Serie haben .


----------



## stiffee25 (29. März 2010)

ist doch voll egal hauptsache die teile fahren


----------



## HansWurst666 (29. März 2010)

@Müs Lee
Fährst Du mit 3 Kettenblättern? Da würde ich das schon akzeptieren, weil die Kette sonst sowieso viel zu schräg läuft.
Bei 2fach sollte es aber funktionieren. Kannst ja mal ein Bild posten.

@trigger666
Ich bin mal gespannt, woran das liegt? Hast Du alles auf festen Sitz überprüft, kleines Kettenblatt verbogen?


----------



## Deleted138492 (29. März 2010)

2 Kettenblätter, deshalb nervt mich das ja so. Ich fahre nämlich relativ oft groß-groß.


----------



## funbiker9 (29. März 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Hey, wir mussten ja unbedingt ein Rad der allerersten Serie haben .



Ja das ist wohl richtig ...aber solange es nur knarzen und klackern ist, ist alles nur halb so wild.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## realracer (29. März 2010)

Scheiß dir mal nicht in die Hosen, wo anders haben Menschen kein essen und du verbrennst hier Kalorien für noppes!
Wenn du richtig Downhill fahren solltest, dann weisst du auch, das die Teile ob Rahmen oder Anbauteile einem enormen Verschleiß unterliegen!
Willst doch auch nicht sagen das in deinem Autohaus alles glatt läuft oder!
Ich bedauere alle Geschäfte bei denen du etwas kaufst.


----------



## realracer (29. März 2010)

mein Beitrag ist für den THE DICE


----------



## tgindia (30. März 2010)

Es ist da, mein Jimbo ist wieder da 
Raus aus dem Karton, wieder alles hingedreht und festgeschraubt und über die kostenlose dreingabe eines neuen Kettenschmierstoffs gefreut.

Aufs Bike geschmissen und siehe da nach kurzer Teststrecke kein Knarzen mehr im Antrieb zu hören. Keine Ahnung ob die Jungs das BB30 Lager neu ausgerieben, justiert, ersetzt oder whatever haben.

Einzige festellung meinerseit, es dreht sich nun relativ schwer. Sprich einmal die Kurbel gedreht und schon stoppt sie wieder. Wird sich wohl aber wieder einspielen.

Knarzfrei in die Osterwoche *FREU*


----------



## Deleted138492 (30. März 2010)

Sau, du! Ich glaube, ich frage Rose mal dazu aus, ob Ottonormalschrauber das auch hinkriegt. Das Knarzen geht mir auch schön auf den Sack und ich will das Rad nicht noch mal einen Monat lang durch die Gegend schicken!


----------



## tgindia (30. März 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Sau, du! Ich glaube, ich frage Rose mal dazu aus, ob Ottonormalschrauber das auch hinkriegt. Das Knarzen geht mir auch schön auf den Sack und ich will das Rad nicht noch mal einen Monat lang durch die Gegend schicken!



 Das mit der Sau klären wir beim Treffen 

Hoffe es bleibt jetzt knarzfrei und hält nicht nur eine Ausfahrt...
Ansonsten mal wieder TOP ROSEservice!


----------



## -MIK- (30. März 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Sau, du! Ich glaube, ich frage Rose mal dazu aus, ob Ottonormalschrauber das auch hinkriegt. Das Knarzen geht mir auch schön auf den Sack und ich will das Rad nicht noch mal einen Monat lang durch die Gegend schicken!



Ja, bekommst Du, mach die Kurbel raus, sau die Lager und das Lagergehäuse mit WD40 ein (ich will jetzt hier keine Diskussion von wegen Kriechöl hören) und mach alles fein sauber. Das gleiche machste mit den Kurbeln und alles wieder rein. Wenns dann immer noch knarzt:

Klick 1

Klick 2

und wenn Rose Dir die Lager nicht ersetzen will

Klick 3

Wobei die SKF Lager günstiger und IMHO besser sind.  

Ganz vergessen, brauchst ja noch nen Austreiber:

Klick 4

Da würde ich aber im Baumarkt nach was passendem suchen.


----------



## underdog (30. März 2010)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Ja, bekommst Du, mach die Kurbel raus, sau die Lager und das Lagergehäuse mit WD40 ein (ich will jetzt hier keine Diskussion von wegen Kriechöl hören) und mach alles fein sauber. Das gleiche machste mit den Kurbeln und alles wieder rein. Wenns dann immer noch knarzt:
> 
> Klick 1
> 
> ...



Klick 4 ist nicht der Austreiber! das ist das Montage- und Demontagewerkzeug für BSA Gewindeadapter für BB 30 Innenlagergehäuse. 
klick 2 ist der Austreiber.


----------



## Deleted138492 (30. März 2010)

Hat sich wahrscheinlich erledigt, es hat sich wieder eine Aussenlasche verabschiedet. Die wars wohl, die das Knacken/Knarzen verursacht hat.

Btw: Die verdammte The One ist mit den XT-Scheiben endlich ruhig!!! Kein Quietschen, kein Knarzen, kein Klingeln! Herrlich .


----------



## ka1saa (30. März 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Btw: Die verdammte The One ist mit den XT-Scheiben endlich ruhig!!! Kein Quietschen, kein Knarzen, kein Klingeln! Herrlich .


meine quietscht nach wie vor nur, wenn sie gleichzeitig nass und kalt ist, knarzt nur mit nem haufen dreck auf den belegen (ansonsten weiß ich nicht, was du mit knarzen meinst), der gleich wieder weggebremst ist und klingelt auf asphalt, also alles in allem: top ! aber prima, wenn du jetzt auch mal zufrieden mit der einen bist .

und was für ne außenlasche hat sich verabschiedet? son schwarzes plastikklämmerchen, das die züge halten soll? hab ich auch schon teils durch kabelbinder ersetzt ^^.

hab heute mal aus frust, dass ich nicht fahren konnt, das rad auf den kopf gestellt zwecks öl für die tauchrohre, aber (nach dem wieder umdrehen und einfedern) von ölfilm keine spur ... normal? zu wenig schmierung?


----------



## Deleted138492 (30. März 2010)

ka1saa schrieb:


> meine quietscht nach wie vor nur, wenn sie gleichzeitig nass und kalt ist, knarzt nur mit nem haufen dreck auf den belegen (ansonsten weiß ich nicht, was du mit knarzen meinst), der gleich wieder weggebremst ist und klingelt auf asphalt, also alles in allem: top ! aber prima, wenn du jetzt auch mal zufrieden mit der einen bist .



Wird ja auch mal Zeit, nicht wahr?  Mit Knarzen meinte ich so ein Knarzen wie von einem uralten, ungeölten Türscharnier (nur ein paar Oktaven tiefer), das kurz vor dem Blockieren des Rades beim Bremsen auftrat.



ka1saa schrieb:


> und was für ne außenlasche hat sich verabschiedet? son schwarzes plastikklämmerchen, das die züge halten soll? hab ich auch schon teils durch kabelbinder ersetzt ^^.



Nein nein, die Aussenlasche der Kette. Die Zughaltedinger halten die Züge so wie sie sollen .



ka1saa schrieb:


> hab heute mal aus frust, dass ich nicht fahren konnt, das rad auf den kopf gestellt zwecks öl für die tauchrohre, aber (nach dem wieder umdrehen und einfedern) von ölfilm keine spur ... normal? zu wenig schmierung?



Da soll ja auch kein Öl raussprudeln . Wie lange stand das Rad denn über Kopf? Da kommt auch nicht viel raus, nur die Schaumstoffringe unter den Staubabstreifern bekommen das Öl ab. Auf den Standrohren muss nicht viel Öl sein, ein ganz dünner Film reicht. Aber da Fox es wie RS hält und gewaltig mit Öl geizt (bei mir war fast nix drinne, nie im Leben waren da die vorgeschriebenen 15ml bzw. 25ml in den Tauchrohren), kann es sein dass sehr wenig Öl rauskommt, das dann leicht zu übersehen ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ka1saa (30. März 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Nein nein, die Aussenlasche der Kette.


aso die! die verabschieden sich bei mir höchstens, wenn ne kette reißt... ominös ^^.



Müs Lee schrieb:


> Da soll ja auch kein Öl raussprudeln . Wie lange stand das Rad denn über Kopf? Da kommt auch nicht viel raus, nur die Schaumstoffringe unter den Staubabstreifern bekommen das Öl ab. Auf den Standrohren muss nicht viel Öl sein, ein ganz dünner Film reicht. Aber da Fox es wie RS hält und gewaltig mit Öl geizt (bei mir war fast nix drinne, nie im Leben waren da die vorgeschriebenen 15ml bzw. 25ml in den Tauchrohren), kann es sein dass sehr wenig Öl rauskommt, das dann leicht zu übersehen ist.


stand sicher 20min. ... naja solangs die inneren werte kräftigt xD. danke für die infos.


ach ja, haben die shimano-scheiben nicht ein anderes schraubsystem? oder gehn die scheiben für beides...


----------



## Deleted138492 (30. März 2010)

Naja, die Aussenlasche ist nur abgenippelt, weil ich zu geizig bin, um diese speziellen Pins hier zu kaufen (kosten immerhin 5-6â¬ fÃ¼r 5 StÃ¼ck ) und immer bereits genutzte Pins nehme, die ich aus der alten Kette presse. Das hÃ¤lt latÃ¼rnich nicht immer. Aber hey, hier liegen noch gut 100 Pins in der alten Kette, die nur darauf warten, noch ein mal benutzt zu werden . Recycling nennt man das! Und wenn irgendwann zu viele nachgeben, gibts wieder eine neue Kette fÃ¼r 20â¬.


----------



## morph027 (31. März 2010)

Warum nicht einfach ein SRAM Powerlink?


----------



## herkulars (31. März 2010)

Weil er dann nichts zum Basteln hat.


----------



## -MIK- (31. März 2010)

herkulars schrieb:


> Weil er dann nichts zum Basteln hat.



LOL, ich habs mir verkniffen...


----------



## Deleted138492 (31. März 2010)

Ach, ich hätte ja auch eine Kette mit Schloss genommen, aber die einzige Solche (PC990) kostete 47.50 bei meinem Hänlder und einzelne Schlösser hatte er nüscht. Da wurde es halt eine HG53 für 20.

Und ich muss zugeben: Das Basteln macht Spaß ^^.


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (31. März 2010)

MÃ¼s Lee schrieb:


> HG53 fÃ¼r 20â¬.



20â¬ ?!? wtf kaufst du in der Apotheke 

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p2833_Kette-CN-HG-53-9-fach-112-Glieder.html


Zum wiederverwenden der Kettennietstifte sag ich jetzt mal nix...


----------



## -MIK- (31. März 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Und ich muss zugeben: Das Basteln macht Spaß ^^.



Versteh Dich da aber Du musst zugeben, wenn Du alles noch mal liest, ist es für außen stehende sehr amüsant oder....  

Was die Kette betrifft, der Master hats ja schon verlinkt, bei der Bestellung einfach das goldene SRAM Kettenschloß mitbestellen und alles ist super. Hat auch den Vorteil, dass Du beim Basteln die Kette runter machen kannst.


----------



## Deleted138492 (31. März 2010)

Wenn ihr wÃ¼sstet, welche Preise der HÃ¤ndler meines "Vertrauens" (eher "meiner nÃ¤chsten Umgebung") so hat. Die HG53 ist ja wohl das beste Beispiel dafÃ¼r. Leider brauchte ich sofort eine neue Kette, sonst hÃ¤tte ich die ja auch im Netz bestellt :/. Und fÃ¼r die beiden XT-Scheiben wollte der doch glatt 48â¬ (203mm) und 45â¬ (180mm) kassieren. Im Internet gabs beide fÃ¼r 2/3 des Preises inklusive Versand...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (31. März 2010)

So un jetz erklär mia ma warum de da net jewartet has... Der Bock wär doch noch über Osten mit den alten Klamotten gefahren oder nicht?


----------



## Deleted138492 (31. März 2010)

Keine Ahnung, ich war halt ungeduldig und wollte Kassette und KettenblÃ¤tter nicht noch mehr mit der alten Kette belasten. Gut, wÃ¤re sicher nicht weiter ins Gewicht gefallen, aber ich wollte auf Nummer Sicher gehen, nicht dass ich die auch noch ersetzen mÃ¼sste. Ausserdem: hÃ¤tte ich die Kette bei Bike-components.de bestellt wÃ¤ren noch 6â¬ Versand und 5â¬ wegen Kreditkarte dazugekommen, ergo lÃ¤ge der Preis wieder bei 20â¬. Insofern nicht weiter schlimm. Bei BMO wÃ¤ren sogar 15â¬ Versandpauschale fÃ¤llig gewesen...


----------



## morph027 (31. März 2010)

Kleinigkeiten wie eine Kette/Schaltauge liegen bei mir immer als Ersatz rum. Den anderen Mist bekomm ich bei meinem Local Dealer zum Glück zu einem vernünftigen Preis.

Habe übrigens gestern das erste mal ein Rose-Bike in natura gesehen...ein Granite Chief. Schick, aber anodisiert gefallen mir Rahmen einfach besser


----------



## morph027 (31. März 2010)

blödes board...


----------



## Deleted138492 (31. März 2010)

Jaja, die liebe Forensoftware .

Kette und Schaltauge müssen aber auch erst gekauft werden . Ich bekomme zwar regelmäßig 10% Rabatt beim Händler, aber das ändert nichts daran, dass seine Preise immer noch überhöht sind.


----------



## funbiker9 (1. April 2010)

Hi Leutz,


wir sind morgen im Bikepark Bad Wildbad...also wenn sich jemand anschließen möchte  * this is your chance *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (1. April 2010)

Kommst vorbei und nimmst mich mit?


----------



## funbiker9 (1. April 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Kommst vorbei und nimmst mich mit?



Da müßte ich aber früh los fahren ...


----------



## Deleted138492 (1. April 2010)

Magst du mich etwa nicht ?


----------



## funbiker9 (1. April 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Magst du mich etwa nicht ?



Wie kann man denn einen MüsLee nicht mögen .
Bin mal gespannt morgen...der erste Bikeparkbesuch dieses Jahr


----------



## Deleted138492 (2. April 2010)

So, hier die aktuellste Ausbaustufe:





So langsam nähere ich mich dem Endstadium .


----------



## funbiker9 (2. April 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> So, hier die aktuellste Ausbaustufe:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schaut gut aus .

So sind wieder von Wildbad zurück...alles Aua. Funbiker geht heute früh schlafen


----------



## ka1saa (2. April 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> So, hier die aktuellste Ausbaustufe:
> 
> So langsam nähere ich mich dem Endstadium .



...aber endstadium, bei dir, dass ich nicht lache ! da gibts doch immer was zu schrauben !


----------



## Deleted138492 (2. April 2010)

Naja, mal sehen was so alles anfallen wird .

@fun: Wo tuts denn aua? Hast du mit dem Erdreich geflirtet?


----------



## -MIK- (3. April 2010)

@Fun:  Klingt als hättet ihr Spass gehabt!!

Dem MIK tut heute auch noch alles aua, waren gestern auf Freeride Tour im Bergischen, 35km und 805hm!  Vier extrem geile Abfahrten... Leute, ich sags euch, wer den Uncle mal im Bergischen ran nehmen will, ruft an, ich organisiere ne fette Tour. 

@Müs Lee: Kannst Du das Bike mal von der Seite knipsen, ich schwanke immer noch beim Lenker. So wie Du knipst (von schräg unten vorn seite) sieht der Lenker aus wie ne Flat Bar mit nem mörder Backsweep.

Änderungspotential sehe ich bei Dir noch am Schaltwerk. Da Du ja jetzt zwei Fach fähst vorn, kannst das Schaltwerk gegen ein short cage tauschen. Dann sollte auch das blöde geklapper aufhören.

Das Thema steht auf jeden Fall noch für Sommer 2010 an: Uncle umrüsten auf 2-fach mit 24 / 36er KBs, ner 32er Kassette und nem SRAM X-9 short cage Schaltwerk. Dann bin ich endlich etwas variabler was die KeFü angeht.


----------



## -MIK- (3. April 2010)

P.S.:

Kann mal einer der SRAM X-9 Fahrer ein Foto vom Schaltwerk machen, wenn es auf dem 4. Ritzel liegt? Ich bräuchte ein Foto von hinten, hab das Gefühl, dass ich mir das Schaltwerk verbogen habe, bräuchte daher eine Referenz. 

Dann noch ne Frage zum X-9, hat schon mal jemand den langen Käfig gegen einen kurzen ersetzt? Ist das wohl möglich? Dann bräuchte ich kein neues Schaltwerk kaufen, sondern nur einen kurzen Käfig. Kenn mich doch, dann wird aus der 9 ganz schnell ne 0.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (3. April 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Naja, mal sehen was so alles anfallen wird .
> 
> @fun: Wo tuts denn aua? Hast du mit dem Erdreich geflirtet?



Überall . Hab ausnahmsweise keine Bodenprobe genommen...*Wunder gibt es also auch noch*...aber war des öfteren knapp davor 


@MIK

...ja da merkt man das man was gemacht hat. Und ich glaube wir alle werden es auch wieder tun . Ein Heiden Spaß ---> so muß das sein


----------



## Toolpusher69 (3. April 2010)

Hallo Leute,
da ich ja ein 2010er UJ habe, andere ISCG 05 Aufnahme als beim 2009er, bei mir passt nämlich eine Hammerschmidt dran, wollte ich mal fragen wie das bei mir mit Kefü 2 oder 3fach aussieht. Hat jemand schon Erfahrung oder kann mir einen Tip geben was ich verbauen kann. Danke Toolpusher69


----------



## Deleted138492 (3. April 2010)

Du hast die gleiche Aufnahme, nur die Kettenstrebe wurde etwas verändert. Es gibt nämlich nur DIE ISCG05-Version .

@ MIK: Ich könnte den Käfig tauschen, aber bei mir klappert nix, also kein Änderungsbedarf. Zur Info: Der Kefü ists egal, welcher Käfig hinten schaltet. Du kannst jede beliebige nehmen. 
Fotos kann ich nachher machen, kein Problem.


----------



## ka1saa (3. April 2010)

Toolpusher69 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> da ich ja ein 2010er UJ habe, andere ISCG 05 Aufnahme als beim 2009er, bei mir passt nämlich eine Hammerschmidt dran, wollte ich mal fragen wie das bei mir mit Kefü 2 oder 3fach aussieht. Hat jemand schon Erfahrung oder kann mir einen Tip geben was ich verbauen kann. Danke Toolpusher69


ich will mal nicht meine hand für ins feuer legen, aber die iscg05 2fach-kefüs sollten bei dir eigentlich jetzt passen. 3fach gibts nur quasi keine...


----------



## Deleted138492 (3. April 2010)

Gibt sogar überhaupt keine.


----------



## ka1saa (3. April 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Gibt sogar überhaupt keine.


ja quasi keine insgesamt und keine mit iscg05 ^^. außer, jemand versucht sich annem dreist-hybrid mit ner iscg05er platte . aber is mir zu teuer, als dass ich das einfach mal probieren würde, meine kette ist überwiegend anständig, vor der abfahrt schön aufs größte blatt und n mittleres ritzel, dann stimmt bei mir die spannung... meistens .


----------



## Deleted138492 (3. April 2010)

So MIK, da haste:


----------



## herkulars (3. April 2010)

Hilfe, ich habe ein BB30-Tretlager!

Da an meinem Jimbo gestern unter Last auch ein Knarzen zu hören war, dachte ich mir, ich nehme mal das Tretlager auseinander. Und weil ich so ein netter Kerl bin, lasse ich Euch alle daran teilhaben.

Werkzeug:





Schritt 1: Kurbel entfernen. Dank des integrierten Abziehers kein Problem:





Schritt 2: Achse und rechten Kurbelarm entfernen. Das geht mit leichten Schlägen auf die nun freiliegende linke Seite der Achse. Wenn man wie ich keinen Gummihammer hat, hilft ein Stück Holz zum Dazwischenlegen.





Und wenn man wie ich nur zwei Hände hat, muss das Foto halt ohne das Holzstück auskommen.

Schritt 3: Wundern, warum da Dreck drin ist?!?





Nicht zu fassen! des Rätsels Lösung ist wohl die Öffnung unten im Rahmen. Dadurch muss der Dreck reingekommen sein. Hier sieht man es besser:





Ist auch ein Gewinde drin, man könnte also eine Schraube reindrehen.

Schritt 4: Frühjahrsputz
Weiter im Text. Tretlagerachse schöööööön sauber machen. Ich nutze dafür Küchenpapier mit einem guten Schuss WD40. Bloß nicht direkt das Zeug draufsprühen! Aber die Diskussion führen wir bitte an anderer Stelle.
Achse mit "Drive Side Bearing Shield" und Spacer. Alles schöööööön sauber!





Schritt 5: Die letze Ölung
Nicht ganz. Statt Öl nehmen wir hier lieber Fett.





Achse und Lager mit einer Ordentlichen Portion Fett versehen. Nicht soviel, dass es nachher alles rausquillt, aber auch nicht zu wenig. Der Öffnung im Rahmen habe ich einen Korken aus Fett verpasst:





Schritt 6: Zusammenbau
In umgekehrter Reihenfolge wieder zusammensetzen. Es sollte alles wieder flutschen. Die Kurbelschraube mit ordentlich Schmackes anziehen, wir wollen die Kurbel ja nicht auf dem Trail verlieren. FSA sagt, 45-55Nm.

Schritt 7: Feststellen, dass es immernoch knackt.
Schade, das Tretlager war es offenbar nicht. Dann muss ich mir die Lager des Hinterbaus mal vornehmen. Kennt eigentlich jemand die Drehmomentangaben für die einzelen Drehpunkte? Es steht ja nur an einer Stelle an der Schwinge etwas auf dem Rahmen.


----------



## Deleted138492 (3. April 2010)

Dort sieht es ja aus wie bei Hempels unterm Sofa ^^. Eigentlich seltsam, bei mir kommt dort gar nix rein. Ich denke eher, das gelangt von oben durch das Sattelrohr rein. 

Um festzustellen, ob der Hinterbau knackt, genügt es, den Dämpfer mal zu entfernen und dann den Hinterbau zu bewegen. So erspart man sich eventuell unnötige Arbeit . Für die Drehmomente würde ich Rose mal nerven.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herkulars (3. April 2010)

Guter Tipp, danke! Stimmt, kann auch von oben reingerutscht sein.


----------



## nachtradler (3. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen, bin gerade aus Skiurlaub zurück und lese hier wieder unser Dauerthema Knacken. Hatte einen sehr ruhigen Winter und kaum wirds wärmer, knackts wieder. Musste feststellen, dass bei mir das Knacken ab etwa 8 Grad auftritt und immer unter Last. Da ich eh die Tage die bremsleitung hinten wechsele (Riss der Aussenhülle), werde ich mal alle Tipps anwenden. Und dann berichten.


----------



## tgindia (3. April 2010)

herkulars schrieb:


> Hilfe, ich habe ein BB30-Tretlager!
> 
> Schritt 7: Feststellen, dass es immernoch knackt.
> Schade, das Tretlager war es offenbar nicht. Dann muss ich mir die Lager des Hinterbaus mal vornehmen. Kennt eigentlich jemand die Drehmomentangaben für die einzelen Drehpunkte? Es steht ja nur an einer Stelle an der Schwinge etwas auf dem Rahmen.



Ich hatte wie im Thread erwähnt auch Knarzprobleme im Tretlagerbereich.
Zu Rose eingeschickt und die haben dann alles mal geschmeidig rausgerissen und die Lager wohl neu eingesetzt, gereinigt, gefertigt und fest zugezogen. Egal, was auch immer sie gemacht haben - es herrscht bisher totenstille und ich kann jede Ausfahrt wieder genießen!!!


----------



## Deleted138492 (3. April 2010)

Sag mal Radler, steht dein Angebot für Willingen noch? Muddi nervt mich immer, ich solle nochmal nachfragen .

Wo ist die Leitung denn gerissen? Etwa auch am Ausgang am Steuerrohr?


----------



## nachtradler (3. April 2010)

@Müs Lee: meinste mich mit dem Radler? Wenn nix gravierendes dazwischen kommt, steht mein Angebot.
Ja, die Leitung ist am Austritt Steuerrohr gerissen. Ich denke, die verkraftet dort die Biegung bei extremem Einschlag nicht, da ja eine Knickkante entsteht. Ich werde sie mit irgendwas verstärken. Mal sehen.


----------



## Deleted138492 (3. April 2010)

Jo, meinte dich . Dann kann ich Muddi ja beruhigen ^^.

Verstärken wird nichts bringen, die Leitung wird ja trotzdem hin- und hergebogen. Die wird irgendwann unter der Verstärkung brechen. Ich habe die Leitungen jetzt so gekürzt, dass sie absolut gerade aus dem Austritt kommen und keinen unnötigen Bogen machen, das erscheint mir die beste Lösung zu sein. Wobei es mich zwar wundert, dass es bei dir die Leitung erwischt hat. Die sind doch flexibler als die Schalthüllen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (3. April 2010)

@Müs Lee: Danke für die Pics.  

@Dreck im Tretlagerbereich: Kommt von oben, das Loch ist zum "Entwässern" da, würde das nicht verstopfen.  BTW: Das Paar Lager von FSA kostet 12 Euro irgendwas bei CRC. Wenn Du 14 Euro irgendwas ausgibst pro Lager, bekommst doppelseitig gedichtete SKF Lager: Klick, die gehen bestimmt nicht so schnell putt.


----------



## -MIK- (3. April 2010)

Und noch mal P.S.: Geht der Tausch vorn von anstelle dem 22er ein 24er KB verbauen? Dank der bescheidenen Direktmontage des Umwerfers am Rahmen, kann man da ja in der Höhe nicht mehr variieren...


----------



## Deleted138492 (3. April 2010)

Ach, die zwei ZÃ¤hnchen mehr oder weniger kratzen den Umwerfer nicht. An der Kettenstrebe dÃ¼rfte es dann aber eng zugehen.

@ MIK: Und wer will, kann 162.65â¬ fÃ¼r Keramiklager ausgeben xD.


----------



## Deleted138492 (3. April 2010)

scheiss vbulletin! so was gehört regelmäßig aktualisiert, dann passiert son müll nicht!


----------



## -MIK- (3. April 2010)

Jouh, die Keramiklager hab ich auch gesehen, der Hammer...

Hmm, meinst denn das klappt überhaupt? Ansonsten muss halt das mittlerwe KB gegen das 24er und das große, sprich 44er gegen das 36er getauscht werden. Dann sollte es ja wieder passen und den Bashguard kann ich trotzdem noch montieren...


----------



## Deleted138492 (3. April 2010)

Klar, das würde auch gehen, aber dann musst du dir noch längere Hülsen oder Schrauben für die Kettenblätter besorgen. Das zweite und dritte KB bzw. der Bashguard werden von einer durchgehenden Schraube gehalten, und ein weiteres Medium verlangt eben längere Schrauben/Hülsen. Das Kleine KB würdest du ja wohl abmontieren.

Ädith: Ich habe grade nachgeschaut, ein 24er passt sicher!


----------



## -MIK- (4. April 2010)

Danke Müs Lee!  Wo hast denn geschaut? Dann werde ich mich jetzt mal damit auseinandersetzen, ob ich unbdingt FSA Kettenblätterhaben möchte, oder obs auch "schnöde" Shimanos tun.


----------



## Deleted138492 (4. April 2010)

Na, ich habe geschaut, wie viel Platz zwischen dem 22er KB und der Kettenstrebe ist. Ein 24er KB ist nur unwesentlich größer, das passt. Und klar kann man auch Shimanos dranpappen. Die Deore oder SLX tun ihren Dienst genauso wie die FSA.


----------



## [email protected] (4. April 2010)

Fahre mit der Saint 24-36 seit einer Ewigkeit... wirds euch nicht so langsam langweilig ein und die selben Sachen geschätzte 100x durchzukauen?

Es ist doch schon lange bekannt wo das Knarzen unter Last herkommt...


----------



## Deleted138492 (4. April 2010)

Mal ne Frage: Im Zuge der irgendwann anstehenden kompletten Kettenblatt/Kassette/Kettewechselorgieweilwegenverschleiss könnte man ja einen 2-Fachumwerfer à la SLX gleich dazunehmen. Nun frage ich mich aber, ob der am Jimbo nicht zu hoch hängen und die Kette dran schleifen würde? Immerhin ist der ein Stück kürzer als der XT. Oder passt das?







Die Platte bleibt dann natürlich weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (4. April 2010)

Passt und funktioniert deutlich besser als der 3-fach da die Kette ja etwas "höher" läuft.


----------



## Deleted138492 (4. April 2010)

Subber .

Mal eine andere Frage: Kann man den Käfig des X9-Schaltwerks auch einzeln kaufen? Das würde ein wenig Geld sparen ^^. Ist der lange serienmäßig montiert?


----------



## Deleted138492 (5. April 2010)

Bah, ich glaube, meine Lager hat es auch erwischt . Im Laufe der heutigen Tour hat es immer mehr geknackt (fällt mir erst auf, seit der Rest ruhig ist ^^), zum Schluss sogar richtig viel. Also Kurbel ausgebaut und mal die Lager angekuckt. Die drehen ziemlich schwer und haben an zwei gegenüberliegenden Stellen das gleiche, hier schon mal beschriebene, "Ruckeln" (kA wie ich das beschreiben soll), und das bei beiden Lagern. Ich weiss ehrlich gesagt nicht, ob ich das Risiko noch mal eingehen soll und einen Monat auf das Rad verzichten muss, weil der Spediteur 3 Wochen für den Hintransport braucht, oder ob ich das Risiko eingehen soll, die Lager selbst zu wechseln, was aber Geld kosten würde . Ich glaube, ich warte erst mal ab...


----------



## W.K. (5. April 2010)

So mal heute die Beef Cakes ne bissl ausgeführt, war ja schönes Wetter und sie wollten mal auf de Piste...


----------



## funbiker9 (5. April 2010)

Ohh ein ganzes Rudel Beef Cake's


----------



## Deleted138492 (5. April 2010)

Super Dinger, die Weiss/Orangekombi ist sehr geil . Wem gehört das mit der Totem?


----------



## lo-jay (5. April 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage: Im Zuge der irgendwann anstehenden kompletten Kettenblatt/Kassette/Kettewechselorgieweilwegenverschleiss könnte man ja einen 2-Fachumwerfer à la SLX gleich dazunehmen. Nun frage ich mich aber, ob der am Jimbo nicht zu hoch hängen und die Kette dran schleifen würde? Immerhin ist der ein Stück kürzer als der XT. Oder passt das?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hi,

wo gibt es genau diese ausführung - OHNE die sonst gängige schelle - die ja nicht passen würde?

cheers!


----------



## Deleted138492 (5. April 2010)

Tja, wenn ich DAS wüsste. Ich habe auch noch keinen Shop gefunden, der genau den Umwerfer führt. Such nach "Shimano SLX Umwerfer FD-M665", das ist der richtige.


----------



## lo-jay (5. April 2010)

@TheLice

bin auch hin & weg - unglaublich was in diesen autohäusern zur verkaufsförderung gang & gebe zu sein scheint!
da weiss ich schon, warum ich online kaufe ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (5. April 2010)

_TheDice_ schrieb:


> @real racer!
> 
> 1. Lutsch mir einen!
> 
> ...



Vergessen ne Tablette zu nehmen oder hast ne Falsche erwischt? 

@MÃ¼s Lee: Frag doch Rose, ob se Dir die Lager zum Tausch schicken...


----------



## -MIK- (5. April 2010)

P.S.: Shimano SLX E-Type

Bike Disxount


----------



## underdog (5. April 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Super Dinger, die Weiss/Orangekombi ist sehr geil . Wem gehört das mit der Totem?



ja sind schon geil !  das Beef mit der Totem gehört dem mit weiß/oragen  Platzangstshirt


----------



## _TheDice_ (5. April 2010)

dumm anquatschen lassen muss ich mich hier von keinem! denke mein beitrag war nach allen regeln der kunst hier eingestellt! und dann braucht mir keiner kommen von wegen "reg dich ab. alles normal, du übertreibst"

ach ja, rose is so toll? warum fährt dann in der scene kaum einer n rose BC?


----------



## Deleted138492 (5. April 2010)

_TheDice_ schrieb:


> ach ja, rose is so toll? warum fährt dann in der scene kaum einer n rose BC?



Vielleicht, weil so gut wie keiner es kennt? Alle kennen Demo, Session, Glory etc, aber BC? Nie gehört...


----------



## ka1saa (6. April 2010)

leute leute... man sollte nicht immer vom best-/schlechtestfall ausgehen (rose ist nur toll/rose ist nur sch***e). kann thedice's ärger durchaus verstehen, die ausdrucksweise ist trotzdem für den öffentlichen bereich vollkommen unangebracht.
zusammenfassend: ein paar haben schlechte erfahrungen mit dem rose-service gemacht, die mehrheit bisher gute. die schlechten erfahrungen sind ärgerlich und sollten nicht vorkommen, tun sie aber wohl in _jedem_ lebensbereich. wenn sie sich häufen, sind sie ein grund, gewisse dinge zu meiden, weswegen es auch wichtig ist, die meinung von allen in unabgeschwächter, aber sachlicher form zu kennen und anzuerkennen --> meinungsaustausch in foren.
also... kritik muss nicht gleich untergebuttert werden und kritik muss nicht gleich ausfallend werden. und jetzt sind wir alle wieder friedlich, glücklich und zufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (6. April 2010)

_TheDice_ schrieb:


> dumm anquatschen lassen muss ich mich hier von keinem! denke mein beitrag war nach allen regeln der kunst hier eingestellt! und dann braucht mir keiner kommen von wegen "reg dich ab. alles normal, du übertreibst"
> 
> ach ja, rose is so toll? warum fährt dann in der scene kaum einer n rose BC?



Sag mal wie kommst Du Dir eigentlich vor? Der Einzige der hier dumm rumquatscht bist Du. Nach Deinem ersten Beitrag dachte ich Du seist einfach nur sauer, weil die Nummer mit Rose, die in der Tat nicht toll gelaufen ist, noch frisch war aber wenn ich sowas höre: "dumm anquatschen lassen mussich mich hier von keinem!".... Bläßt aber ins gleiche Horn.

Auch wenn es für Dich wieder dumm anquatschen ist aber reg Dich mal ab, Du übertreibst es gerade!!!

Ist Dir mal aufgefallen, dass keiner mehr über Dein Problemchen mit Rose diskutiert sondern nur noch über Deine Art? Denk mal drüber nach, wenn Du so in Deinem Autohaus auftrittst, dann würde mich mal interessiere, wass Dein Cheffe mit Dir macht....

Und zu Deiner Frage warum keiner der Scene ein BC fährt:

Punkt 1: Das Teil ist nicht cool, weils vom Versender ist.
Punkt 2: Das Teil ist immer noch vom Versender.... uncool.
Punkt 3: Das Teil kostet nur die Hälfte von einem "coolen" DHler... uncool.

Technisch kommt ein Bobby Root damit die Berge genauso gut runter wie auf einem Santa, Speci oder weiß der Geier was. Und um der Frage vorzubeugen, warum die Elite damit nicht fährt: Es ist kein Racebike.


----------



## -MIK- (6. April 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Subber .
> 
> Mal eine andere Frage: Kann man den Käfig des X9-Schaltwerks auch einzeln kaufen? Das würde ein wenig Geld sparen ^^. Ist der lange serienmäßig montiert?



Habs grad mal überprüft, geht nicht: Klick (PDF), geh auf Seite 22, ganz nach unten. Bei Punkt 5 kannst es lesen.


----------



## Flouu (6. April 2010)

omg was ein affe=D

soll er sich doch aufregen...
was sollen wir denn machen....unsere bikes in den müll schmeißen weil er rose dumm findet??


----------



## Deleted138492 (6. April 2010)

@ MIK: Danke für die Mühe . Schade allerdings, dass man den Käfig nicht tauschen kann...


----------



## -MIK- (6. April 2010)

Kein Ding, gern gemacht. Ja, absolut schade aber gut, wenn schon neu, dann vielleicht ja doch X0.  Mal gucken was so Ende des Jahres im Ausverkauf geht, wenn man da was unter 100 Euro schießen kann, wär man ja gut dabei.


----------



## Deleted138492 (6. April 2010)

Och, ein X0 wäre mir aber zu schade fürs Enduro. Dort ist mir das Risiko zu groß, dass es gehimmelt wird. Wenn ich vielleicht mal mit Ende 30 ruhiger werde, kann so was an die CC-Feile kommen, vorher wohl nicht .


----------



## marcossa (6. April 2010)

sooooodele

grad ein granite chief 4 aus 09 bestellt und konnte noch paar neue parts aussuchen 

ist denke ich für 1599 nen sehr gutes angebot. und nun ist etwas warten angesagt, weil die HR nabe nicht verfügbar ist.


----------



## Deleted138492 (6. April 2010)

Glückwunsch . Ich hätte zwar nicht gedacht, dass noch Räder aus 09 übrig sind ^^.


----------



## marcossa (6. April 2010)

es gab noch 09er rahmen in intense brown 

hab lange überlegt ein aktuelles modell zu nehmen.
aber ich denke so riesig wird der unterschied beim rahmen nicht sein.
ich fand das 09er beim probe fahren echt klasse 

naja und das P/L verhältnis ist halt beim 09er echt klasse.

denke ich hab damit nix falsch gemacht, hoffentlich


----------



## robert80 (7. April 2010)

Hast bestimmt nichts falsch gemacht, hab auch ein 09er GC4  Ist ein spitzen Rad

Zieh aber wenn Du es bekommst nochmal ALLE Schrauben fest bei mir war so ziemlich alles locker was dran war. Auch an der Kurbel, sonst knackts....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marcossa (7. April 2010)

ich werds vor ort abholen 

das können dann gern die jungs da machen, sofern mir was auffallen sollte.

bist du mit der juicy 7 zufrieden?

könnte sie noch evtl. gegen ne louise bat tauschen.


----------



## robert80 (7. April 2010)

marcossa schrieb:


> ich werds vor ort abholen
> 
> das können dann gern die jungs da machen, sofern mir was auffallen sollte.
> 
> ...




Hab/ hatte die One dazu geordert.
Die wird heute oder morgen verbannt und ne Hope V2 drangebastelt, auf das Gefriemle mit den innen verlegten Zügen freu ich mich jetzt schon 

Mit der Juicy machst nichts falsch, ich selbst würde aber zur Luise Bat tendieren, hatte die 4 Jahre am Rad und die war von der Bremsleistung, Sorglosigkeit, das beste was ich jemals hatte. Auch wenn jetzt wieder die "Anti Magura Jungs" hier wieder versuchen das Gegenteil zu schreiben. 

Juicy 7 ist absolut Okay, Luise BAT besser. 
Falsch machst mit beiden nichts!


----------



## marcossa (7. April 2010)

joa ich werds dann wohl bei der juicy belassen 

so und das warten nervt bereits


----------



## Flouu (7. April 2010)

hey,

ich weiß nicht ob diese ausführung schon thema war...?
http://www.g-junkies.de/dreist.html

   anscheinend ist die auch für 3 blätter geeignet...

würd mir nämlich auch gern eine kefü zulegen...hab da aber ehrlich gesagt nicht viel ahnung von und weiß dementsprechend nicht so genau welche am besten geeignet ist...aber auch nicht zu teuer ist 
naja was haltet ihr denn von der 'dreist'? gut- schlecht? geeignet- nicht geeignet? (;
gruß, flo


----------



## Deleted138492 (7. April 2010)

Hmmm, ich glaube, du hast da irgendwas seeeehr Wichtiges hier im Thread verpasst xD. Es gibt keine 3-fachkefü mit ISCG05, die für das Jimbo benötigt wird. Also entweder selbst eine Trägerplatte fräsen/dremeln/wasauchimmer oder auf 2-fach umrüsten.


----------



## rose versand (7. April 2010)

robert80 schrieb:


> auf das Gefriemle mit den innen verlegten Zügen freu ich mich jetzt schon
> QUOTE]
> 
> Hi Robert80,
> ...


----------



## clk2106 (7. April 2010)

rose versand schrieb:


> Wichtig: Schön langsam und mit viel Gefühl!



Euer Wort in unser aller Händen 

Hab bereits erledigt, mit Feinmechanikerwerkzeug... aber geht!! 

Btw, back again, war ne lange Winterpause für mich!


----------



## Deleted138492 (7. April 2010)

Aha, der Herr Strauss . Ich schicke ihnen bald wieder mein Rad, die BB30-Lager sind im Arsch und knacken wie blöde. Ausserdem stimmt was mit der hinteren The One nicht, die knarzt wenn ich bremse. Dabei sind alle Schrauben fest. Ausserdem müssen die Bremsen erst einmal warm werden, bis sie ihre volle Kraft entfalten, was mich vorhin über den Lenker befördert hat. Variable Bremsleistung auf dem Trail ist halt nix...


----------



## clk2106 (7. April 2010)

zum thema bremsen:
echt verrückt:
war 1 woche downhillen in italien, mit einem intense testrad, darauf montiert die the one aus 2010. nun kannte ich die ja bereits aus dem rose, wo sie tadellos ihren dienst verrichtet.
aber denkste, das einzige, was diese bremsen gemein hatten war das elendige quietschen nach dem radputz, sonst war da alles komplett 100:1
Am Rose zieht das Ding, dass du ungewollt Liegestütz am Lenker machst, Druckpunkt und Bremskraft hammermässig.
Am Intense war das Ding aber einerseits sehr schwammig, aber was noch verwunderlicher war, auch die Bremsleistung war mies. Trotz eingefahrener Beläge und entlüfteter Bremse.
Wieder daheim bin ich aufs Rose und hätt gleich mal nen Abgang gemacht, so reingehaun hat das Teil.

Also wer weiss, wie stark diese Teile streuen. Ich kann nur sagen, ich war sehr überrascht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (7. April 2010)

Anbei *Klugscheiß*

Meine Avid Elixir funktioniert tadellos .

Habe aber schon davon gelesen, daß die 2010 The One etwas schwächer auf der Brust sein soll als die von 2009. Trotzdem dämlich die ganze The One Sache...


----------



## Deleted138492 (7. April 2010)

Jaja, das Teil ist halt eine italienische Diva :7. Die will umsorgt und gehätschelt werden und ist aufmerksamkeitssüchtig...

btw: Wenn mir die Lager nach dem Wechsel nochmal wegbröseln, gibts eine Saint oder RF Atlas FR oder so was. Wenn ich genug Geld zusammengespart habe und mir die One weiterhin auf den Sack geht, fliegt die auch noch raus .


----------



## funbiker9 (7. April 2010)

Konnte in letzter Zeit einmal kurz die Avid Code testen ( 180mm Scheiben ), kann mir kaum vorstellen, daß die The One mehr Power hat. Also mit 180 Scheiben war die Bremsleistung schon brachial...wie ist es dann wohl mit 200mm


----------



## Deleted138492 (7. April 2010)

Ach, wenn die One erst mal warm geworden ist, bremst die auch wie Sau (besagter Wurfanker eben). Deshalb war ich heute auf dem Trail auch so überrascht, als sich das Hinterrad an meine Schulter schmiegen wollte. Vielleicht ist die Code nochmal stärker als die One, ich bin noch keine gefahren und kann es nicht beurteilen. Aber ehrlich gesagt: Mehr Power braucht keiner .


----------



## clk2106 (7. April 2010)

bin beide gefahren, one und code, und kann der 2010er one, die funkioniert  , nur beste zeugnisse ausstellen. bremspower, dosierbarkeit und standfestigkeit!!


----------



## funbiker9 (7. April 2010)

Sagen wir mal so...am Vorderrad wollte ich die Code nicht unbedingt haben. Einmal ausversehen zu fest gezogen und Deine besagte Hinterradsituation würde sich recht fix wiederholen...

Ich bin mit der Bremsleistung der Elixir völlig zufrieden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (7. April 2010)

@ clk: Welche hatte denn mehr Bremskraft? Code oder One?

@ fun: Ja, die Elixir CR konnte ich auch mal testen, die war leicht schwächer als die One, aber immer noch sehr gut. Naja, mal sehen, welche am Ende das Rennen um meine Gunst gewinnt ^^.


----------



## clk2106 (7. April 2010)

also mir kommt die power der code am rose so verdammt stark vor, glaub kaum, dass da die code stärker war... diese hatte halt nen schwammigeren druckpunkt, was es etwas milder macht


----------



## Deleted138492 (7. April 2010)

clk2106 schrieb:


> also mir kommt die power der *One *am rose so verdammt stark vor, glaub kaum, dass da die code stärker war... diese hatte halt nen schwammigeren druckpunkt, was es etwas milder macht



Meinst du so?
Naja, vorstellen könnte ich mir es schon, immerhin ist die Code eine Vierkolbenbremse, daher auch der schwammigere Druckpunkt. Man stelle sich mal eine One mit 4 Kolben vor . Das wär eine Übergustl ^^.


----------



## funbiker9 (7. April 2010)

Jene welche die ich testen durfte, hat man nur kurz angetippt und das Rad hat auf der Stelle blockiert. War an einem Hardtail verbaut, vielleicht auch deswegen dieses brachiale Bremsgefühl.


----------



## Deleted138492 (7. April 2010)

Wenn die One bremst wie sie soll, ist es ähnlich. Dann hat sie den Titel "Einfingerbremse" wirklich verdient .


----------



## funbiker9 (7. April 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Wenn die One bremst wie sie soll, ist es ähnlich. Dann hat sie den Titel "Einfingerbremse" wirklich verdient .



Die Saint würde ich auch gerne mal fahren / bremsen...soll ja auch so ein perverser Anker sein...aber wie gesagt mit der Elixir bin ich sehr zufrieden. Die am Jimbo war sogar richtig gut entlüftet. Bei meinen anderen  mußte ich das nachholen


----------



## Deleted138492 (7. April 2010)

Jau, Saint konnte ich auch kurz antesten. Damit kommen auch die 0.15-Tonner sicher zum Stehen.


----------



## clk2106 (7. April 2010)

jep müslee, so wars gemeint...


----------



## marcossa (7. April 2010)

hatte überlegt mit nen plattformpedal ans GC4 zu schrauben 
hättet ihr ne empfehlung? sollten halt nicht so schwer sein.

gäbs ne alternative zur HR nabe beim charger LRS?
die ist momentan ewig nicht lieferbar.

danke.


----------



## stevenscrosser (7. April 2010)

Ihr seid alle doof! 



(Warum? - Ihr stellt zu wenig Bildchen ein )

Hier mal ein paar Impressionen von meinem persönlichen Saisonbeginn:





























In diesem Sinne, "Have Fun and ride on!" Jungs !

P.S.: Die GoPro hatte ich auch dabei, mal gucken ob ich die nächsten Tage mal einen auf tapferes, kleines Schneiderlein mache und ein Filmchen zusammen bekomme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robert80 (7. April 2010)

nochmal wegen der Zugverlegung....

Ich habe soeben fast 4 Stunden versucht die dre**s Bremsleitung von hinten nach vorne zu verlegen. 

Ich mache wie es geraten wurde um die alte Leitung einen draht, zieh in durch und juhuu, draht ist durch, dann kann ich ja die Leitung nach vorne ziehen...

So klappt schon mal nicht, Stahlflex zu dick, draht muss innen rein da der Platz in der Schwinge eh schon sau eng ist bzw. bei der alten Leitung war null Spiel....

Draht in die Leitung rein und klebeband rum, geht auch nicht, wieder zu dick und bei dem erforderlichen Zug haute mir die Leitung mitten im Rohr ab

Gut, dicken Schweissdraht durch, müsste ja gehen, fehlanzeige. Entweder ich bleibe vorne am Schaumstoff oder irgendeinem Plastikteil im Rohr hängen, oder von vorne komme ich nicht mit dem Draht durch die Schwingenaufhängung weil die ne Biegung nach unten hat...

Jetzt hab ich ewig rumprobiert, rumgestochert mit Schweissdrähten verschiedener stärken und der Mist geht einfach ned durch...

Wie krieg ich die Leitung durch den Rahmen ohne Schwinge und Gabel ausbauen zu müssen (Gabel wäre sinnlos da das Problem "vorne" soweit ich sehen kann im Hauptrahmen liegt)....

Am liebsten würd ich die Leitung am unteren Rohr verlegen, auch wenns ******** aussieht aber dann erspar ich mir das unmögliche durchpfriemeln....

Kann mir jemand helfen wie ich das hinbekomme?


----------



## Trekki (7. April 2010)

stevenscrosser schrieb:


> Ihr seid alle doof!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wieso Saisonbeginn? Ich habe meinen ersten Reifen schon durch. Mein Jabba Wood wurde anfang Februar geliefert und vor 2 Wochen sah er so aus:



Der Inbusschlüssel als Grössenvergleich.
Und hier der gleiche Schlüssel auf dem neuen Reifen




Aber den Aufruf nach mehr Bildern unterstütze ich-

-trekki


----------



## ka1saa (7. April 2010)

robert80 schrieb:


> Ich mache wie es geraten wurde um die alte Leitung einen draht, zieh in durch und juhuu, draht ist durch, dann kann ich ja die Leitung nach vorne ziehen...


dachte, man soll den draht durch die hülle ziehen, die alte hülle abziehen, die neue drüberstreifen...? aber hab das selbst noch nie probiert, müs lee is da der experte .



			
				marcossa schrieb:
			
		

> hatte überlegt mit nen plattformpedal ans GC4 zu schrauben
> hättet ihr ne empfehlung? sollten halt nicht so schwer sein.


preislicher rahmen? für pedale, speziell leichte, kann man quasi unbegrenzt viel geld ausgeben *lol*... das thema hatten wir allerdings auch schon oft hier im thread, ich bleibe bei nc-17 sudpin III s-pro (80, 385g laut hersteller, alu anodisiert, halten was aus, haben grip). bei unbegrenztem preisrahmen wär die titan-version sicher zu empfehlen, kost schlappe 200 bei nochmal 100g weniger . oh, ich seh grad, die werden inner schicken holzbox geliefert xD, dann is der preis natürlich peanuts .
bei meinen billigen 15-tretern am hardtail hab ich genau so guten grip, aber sie sind ~200g schwerer und die gewinde rosten...


@stevenscrosser: schicke bilder *neid*, hoffentlich überlegts sich das wetter anders und bleibt bis einschl. zum we gut! immer gutes wetter, wenn ich keine zeit hab


----------



## Deleted138492 (7. April 2010)

Die Leitung von hinten nach vorne durchschieben ist nicht möglich, ohne die Gabel auszubauen. Wenn du das getan hast, siehst du auch, warum. Man kann die Leitungen/Schalthüllen auch ohne Draht durchschieben, der Schaumstoff im Oberrohr verhindert ein einfaches Vorankommen eh, also ist es völlig egal. Sobald die Leitung am Steuerrohr angekommen ist, musst du mit dem Finger die Leitung zum Durchlass im Steuerrohr bugsieren, dann klappt das. Kleiner Tipp: Musik, Geduld und ein Bierchen/Wodka helfen, nicht durchzudrehen .


----------



## Flouu (7. April 2010)

jaaa...bilder find ich auch immer gut (;

deswegen alle in die 'interessengemeinschaft'  _Rose Rider _und fotos in die rose- galerie hochladen=D


----------



## robert80 (8. April 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Die Leitung von hinten nach vorne durchschieben ist nicht möglich, ohne die Gabel auszubauen. Wenn du das getan hast, siehst du auch, warum. Man kann die Leitungen/Schalthüllen auch ohne Draht durchschieben, der Schaumstoff im Oberrohr verhindert ein einfaches Vorankommen eh, also ist es völlig egal. Sobald die Leitung am Steuerrohr angekommen ist, musst du mit dem Finger die Leitung zum Durchlass im Steuerrohr bugsieren, dann klappt das. Kleiner Tipp: Musik, Geduld und ein Bierchen/Wodka helfen, nicht durchzudrehen .




Die Idee hatte ich ja auch schon, also Bier und Geduld...

Wenn ich die Gabel raus habe, ist das Problem dass im Rahmen vor dem Steuerrohr nur ein Loch gebohrt ist (keine große Öffnung oder so), dahinter der Schaumstoff. 

Ich muss/müsste also die Leitung, mit oder ohne Draht, durch den Schaumstoff oder daneben drücken und dann die Leitung durch das vielleicht 4-6mm breite Loch quetschen; wärend der Schaumstoff mir dauernd die Leitung ans Rohr drückt und verhindert dass ich die schon sehr breite Leitung für das dünne Loch durchbekomme. 
Das ist so eine besch***ene, friemelige Arbeit dass ich gestern trotz Gabelausbau, die Leitung nicht durchbekommen habe. 

Ich weiss ja nicht ob da ein Unterschied zwischen Granite Chief und Jimbo ist, aber bei mir war da nur das besagte Löchlein im Innenrohr zum Hauptrahmen und keine Öffnung. Und dann der fette Schaumstoffblock

Das Ergebnis
Kopfweh heute (vom Bier ) und die Nase voll. 

Ich bau die Leitung am Rahmen mit Kabelbindern hin und wenn der erste Service am Ende der Saison fällig ist, darf sich Rose um den Dreck kümmern, das bezahl ich denen dann sogar wenns wäre. Für jeden Mechaniker muss das ja eine Strafarbeit sein.....

Aber wie kommt man auf so eine Idee?
Wenn ich schon den Luxus plane die Leitung innen zu verlegen, dann muss man doch auch daran denken es zumindest relativ einfach oder wenn das nicht geht, machbar zu machen. Aber nein; hinten hat man eine Biegung eingebaut und das ganze eh schon sau eng und vorne baut man einen Schaumstoffblock vor ein gebohrtes Loch

Was mir noch aufgefallen ist und ein bisschen Kopfzerbrechen macht, die Leitungen die ins Innenrohr gehen, leiten auch das Wasser rein in den Rahmen und Steuerrohr. 

Ich hatte am unteren Ende des Steuersatzes ein kleines Wasserbad?

Gut kann das doch nicht sein, oder?


----------



## -MIK- (8. April 2010)

@The One 2009/2010 und Code Topic:

Ich bin alle drei Bremsen gefahren, hier mal mein Fazit:

- Avid Code 203/203: Keine italienische aber dennoch eine Diva. Die Bremse bremst nur gut, wenn sie neu oder frisch geserviced ist, dann aber brachial. Die Dosierbarkeit von der Bremse war immer ganz gut, der Druckpunkt schwangte aber gerne und wenn er knüppelhart war, wars mal wieder Zeit für neues DOT. Unterm Strich war mir die Code zu aufwendig und fehleranfällig, habe 5 x eine neue Bremse, egal ob VR oder HR bekommen, weil immer wieder was kaputt war. Zum Schluß habe ich zwei Servicekits verbaut. Dennoch, ein Trauerspiel.

- The One 2009 203/180: Bombenbremse, Dosierbarkeit, x mal besser als die Code, Bremspower, mindestens Ebenbürtig mit der Code, Druckpunkt bleibt wo er ist, es sei denn es ist Luft im System.  Von der Ergonomie her um welten Besser als die Code. 3 x auf Holz klopf, ich habe bis auf ein wenig Luft in der HR Bremse noch keine Probleme gehabt. Das Ding bremst und bremst und bremst. 

- The One 2010 203/203: ist am Downhiller montiert (und wurde gestern sowie vorgestern das erst mal richtig rangenommen ) und hat noch mal nen Zacken mehr Power als die 2009er. Was alle immer sagen von wegen weniger Power als die 2009er kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Der Druckpunkt bei der 2010er ist straffer, ist aber auch nicht mehr verstellbar. Die Ergonomie der 2010er ist zwar anders als bei der 2009er aber immer noch genau so gut. Dosierbarkeit steht der 2009er ebenfalls in nichts nach. 

Was beide The Ones gerne machen, sie klingeln bei grobstolligen Reifen. Als ich die 2009er mit Fat Alberts 2,4/2,35 gefahren bin, war die Bremse flüsterleiste. Seit dem ich den Swampthing drauf habe, klingelt die VR Bremse ganz gerne mal, liegt aber an dem Reifen. Gleiches bei der 2010er Beremse. Hier scheppert schon mal gerne die Bremsscheibe an die Beläge, was ein metallisches Scheppern herbeiführt. Ist aber erträglich.

Ich für meinen Teil würde die The One IMMER der Code vorziehen. Wenn die Zicken macht, bekommt sie ein Servicekit (hier war Rose in der Vergangenheit ebenfalls sehr kulant und hat mir ein Servicekit anstelle einer neuen Bremse zugestellt) verpasst und weiter gehts. 

Von dem ewigen getausche gegen Neuteile kann ich nur abrahten, neue Teile, neue Probleme. Das habe ich festgestellt.


----------



## Deleted138492 (8. April 2010)

So, mein Rad wird am 23.4. abgeholt, bis dahin spiele ich noch Lagermühle.

Ach ja @ robert: Hast du wirklich kein größeres Loch welches Steuer- und Oberrohr verbindet? Das ist nämlich sehr hilfreich . Bei dir wirds wohl nur mit Hilfe des Drahts klappen. Versuch mal, den Schaumstoff ein Stück weit zurückzudrücken, der war bei mir auch im Weg. Danach gings gleich viel leichter.


----------



## robert80 (8. April 2010)

Ja da ist nur ein kleines Löchlein, vorne wo die Leitung rauskommt und innen im Rahmen genauso "klein" gebohrt wie aussen. 

Ich hatte zwar dann schon ein paar Bierchen  als ich die Gabel abgesenkt habe aber die Bohrung ist soweit ich mit Taschenlampe und rumgefingere gesehen habe genauso breit wie die am äusseren Rahmen. 

Allerdings was mich mehr stört bzw. ein Problem bereitet, ist an der hinteren Schwinge die Biegung nach unten und die verdammt enge Führung. Von hinten nach vorne stellt sich das Problem weniger, aber von vorne nach hinten wird das unmöglich...

Ich hab abgeschlossen, schwarze Kabelbinder besorgt und die Leitung wird dann am Rahmen einigermaßen ansehnlich angebracht. Soll sich Rose im Oktober damit rumärgern, ich will fahren und das nicht mehr sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (8. April 2010)

Dann kleb *ALLES*, auch die Kabelbinder, gut mit Isolierband und Lackschutzfolie ab, der Lack ist ja nicht gerade der widerstandsfähigste. Meine Bremsleitung hat sich an der linken Seite des Sattelrohr durch Schutzfolie und Lack gerieben. Glücklicherweise sieht man das nicht, da die Sitzstrebe die Stelle verdeckt. Aber wenn ich mir ausmale, wie dein Rahmen im Oktober aussehen wird, wenn du nix abklebst... uiuiui . Die Folie gibts für einen 5er bei Hein Gericke im A4-Format, die ist relativ dick und bisher sehr gut.


----------



## robert80 (8. April 2010)

Na ja der Rahmen ist adonisiert und bei mir war von haus aus am unteren Rohr alles mit Lackschutz verklebt. Falls die Führung obenrum geht, umkleb ich die Kabelbinder mit schwarzem Tape. Die Leitung selbst ist ja gummiert oder mit Folie überzogen bei den V2 Stahlflex. Da seh ich eigentlich keine Gefahr wenn die Leitung relativ wenig Bewegung hat.

Aber was ist mit dem Wasser im unteren Steuerrohr?
Da war echt ein kleiner See drin als ich die Gabel abgenommen habe. Ich denke bei Regen läuft das so richtig schön über den Schaltzug bzw. Bremsleitung rein und versifft mir den unteren Teil des Steuersatzes. Oder macht das nichts?

Bei meinen "alten" Rädern war das immer Staubtrocken....


----------



## Deleted138492 (8. April 2010)

Tja, das ist halt einer der Nachteile von integrierten Zügen. Du könntest ja ein Loch in den Gabelschaft auf Höhe des Steuersatzes bohren, wo das Wasser rausfliesst ^^. Wenn das öfter vorkommt, solltest du regelmäßig nach den Lagern sehen, die haben das nicht all zu gerne.


----------



## robert80 (8. April 2010)

Bohren am Rahmen, neee. 

Ich glaub da wäre Rose auch nicht einverstanden wenns mal um Garantie gehen sollte und am Rahmen was sein sollte.

Ich mach das Loch mit nem kleinen Flicken Isolierband in schwarz zu oder steck in die Hülse etwas schwarze Knete oder sowas....

Ansonsten check ich alle 4 Wochen mal die Gabel und fette das wieder schön ein. Im schlimmsten Falle müsste ein Steuersatz der durch Wasser kaputt geht, Garantie sein.... Sollte es zumindest


----------



## Deleted138492 (8. April 2010)

Der Gabelschaft ist an der Gabel, nicht am Rahmen .


----------



## robert80 (8. April 2010)

Stimmt, da ist ja auch noch was....

Hab immer noch tierisch Kopfweh von meiner Bremsenfriemelei von Gestern  fit bin ich noch nicht.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (8. April 2010)

@stevenscrosser

schöne Impressionen...werde mir Mühe geben dieses Saison ein paar schöne Bilder mit dem Jimbo zu schießen *grins*

@MIK

schöner Bericht.  Wo hast du denn dein Cany... ran genommen. Warst du auch schon im Park unterwegs?
Ich überleg mir gerade in welchem Bikepark ich mich am Wochenende austoben soll. Letzte Woche hat einfach so richtig Laune gemacht...Wildbad rules


----------



## -MIK- (8. April 2010)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> @MIK
> 
> schöner Bericht.  Wo hast du denn dein Cany... ran genommen. Warst du auch schon im Park unterwegs?
> Ich überleg mir gerade in welchem Bikepark ich mich am Wochenende austoben soll. Letzte Woche hat einfach so richtig Laune gemacht...Wildbad rules



Haben hier im Wald einen kleinen Spot, wo wir auf kurze Distanz 200 - 300 hm vernichten.  Im oberen Teil ist ein Double und zwei Drops gebaut, im unteren zwei Kicker, ne Menge Wurzeln, Steinfelder, Felsen, alles was das Herz aufblühen lässt.  Da haben wir die Büchsen mal runter gejagt. Macht echt Spass. Die grüne Feder in der 40 war goldrichtig, die 450er im DHX RC4 könnt knapp werden.

Leider haben Willingen und Winterberg noch nicht offen, Willingen macht nächste Woche Freitag auf, Winterberg offiziell ne Woche später. Hoffe eigentlich täglich drauf, dass die Nachricht kommt, Bikeparks sind früher offen. Wills endlich wissen.


----------



## clk2106 (8. April 2010)

nachdem gejammert wurde, dass keine Pics gepostet werden:





Hab nun endlich die Tubeless Reifen dran... Lagerspiel im Hinterradnabe hab ich auch entfernt bei der Gelegenheit.
Nun kommen noch andere Griffe drauf, die Odi sind einfach nicht optimal, freu mich auf die Sunline


----------



## stevenscrosser (8. April 2010)

> die Odi sind einfach nicht optimal, freu mich auf die Sunline



- Passen dafür aber gut


----------



## marcossa (8. April 2010)

robert80 schrieb:


> Hast bestimmt nichts falsch gemacht, hab auch ein 09er GC4  Ist ein spitzen Rad



welche farbe hast du und wie ist die qualität vom lack so? 

nunja ich hab mich mal auf warten eingestellt, in der hoffnung das es schneller geht.

der freilauf des sunringle lrs war ziemlich laut im laden.
ist das bei dir auch so?


----------



## m2k (8. April 2010)

Hi Leute,

ich hab mir letztes Jahr im Zuge der Preissenkung auch ein Jimbo 4 mit Big Betty geholt.
Echt ein klasse Bike!!!!
Allerdings stelle ich immerwieder fest das ich mit dem Teil meinem Kumpel der ein gut 2 kg schwereres Fully fährt hinterher hinke (war mit dem Testbike einem 6er nicht so).
Heute dann mal der "Rolltest" auf grader Strecke und siehe da meins wurde schon nach paar Meter immer langsamer. Bremsen sind frei, liegt das vllt an den naben? Ich war bisher immer nur XT-Naben gewohnt mit denen ich meinem Kumpel vorne wegfuhr. 
Wie ist das eigentlich mit dem Dämpfer wenn der im Logout steht wie viel darf der dann eigentlich noch mitfedern?

Schon mal besten Dank.


----------



## trigger666 (8. April 2010)

mein bike hat die ähnlichen probleme wie das von müs lee. meins wird am 21.04. abgeholt. bin gespannt wann es wieder kommt.


----------



## trigger666 (8. April 2010)

@alle, bildnachschub

http://www.abload.de/img/23032010068gj1o.jpg
http://www.abload.de/img/23032010069ljld.jpg
http://www.abload.de/img/23032010071bkd7.jpg
http://www.abload.de/img/23032010072njam.jpg


----------



## Deleted138492 (8. April 2010)

@ m2k: Die Naben können doch gar nicht so schwer laufen, dass sich das derart bemerkbar macht. Welches Rad und Reifen fährt der Herr Kumpel denn?


----------



## m2k (9. April 2010)

Hier m
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





al mein Drahtesel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nachor (9. April 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> @ m2k: Die Naben können doch gar nicht so schwer laufen, dass sich das derart bemerkbar macht. Welches Rad und Reifen fährt der Herr Kumpel denn?



Das mit den Naben hatte ich doch am Anfang auch. Mein Hinterrad hat auch alleine gebremst.  Das Rad mal mit der Hand gedreht und nach ein paar Umdrehungen hats gestanden. Vorne drehts sich ewig weiter. Problem war ein zu fest "angeknallates" Lager aus dem Hause Mavic. Hab ich irgendwo am Anfang des Thread mal moniert


----------



## ka1saa (9. April 2010)

Nachor schrieb:


> Problem war ein zu fest "angeknallates" Lager aus dem Hause Mavic. Hab ich irgendwo am Anfang des Thread mal moniert


joa bei mavic lässt sich das problem ja wörtlich mit dem beigelegten schlüssel lösen (bzw. bei zu viel spiel wieder anziehen), wobei bei dem plastik-kruscht-teil schon 2 nippel ab sind bei mir -.- ... hatte das mal zu fest angezogen als es bisl viel spiel hatte, dann hats auch gut gebremst xD.


----------



## cyclo-dude (9. April 2010)

ja das mit den rädern hab ich auch.
aber mir kommt es so vor das es keinen spielraum gibt zwischen spielfrei und leichtgängig.
oder müssen die leichtes spiel haben???
dann wäre alles richtig.
jetzt hab ichs spielfrei eingestellt aber so wie vorn dreht es sich hinten nicht.


----------



## ka1saa (9. April 2010)

also bei mir hat das hinterrad minimales spiel und dreht sich nicht ganz so lang wie das vorderrad, aber lang ^^. freilauf is ja immer bisl reibung...


----------



## happy_on_pedals (9. April 2010)

hey,
kennt ihr schon bruce?!





bruce ist der hammer!


----------



## ka1saa (9. April 2010)

happy_on_pedals schrieb:


> hey,
> kennt ihr schon bruce?!
> bruce ist der hammer!


hehe kenn ihn nur ausm katalog, gehter ab? hab da nicht so die vergleichsmöglichkeit, hab nur paar freunde, die bisl dirt fahrn...
ps: na die bilder im album sehn ja mal so aus, als wenn man was mitm bruce anfangen könnte !


----------



## stevenscrosser (9. April 2010)

Bruce sieht auf jeden Fall schon mal schnieke aus. Kenn mich allerdings null mit Dirt aus


----------



## nachtradler (9. April 2010)

Hallo,
habe zwar keine Blümchen, aber ein paar Bilder meiner vielen Hometrail. Und ein Jimbo 2, das bis auf die Reifen und die Zweifachkefü original ist. Viel Spass bei dem Wetter. Und: see you in Willingen!!!!


----------



## tgindia (10. April 2010)

Seeeehr nette Location und Bilder! 

Freu mich auch schon auf Willingen - viel Spaß bei diesem schönen Wetterchen heute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herkulars (10. April 2010)

Nachdem ich jetzt den ganzen Thread auf der Suche nach Ursachen für Knacken und Knarzen durchsucht habe und bei der Rear Maxle fündig wurde (endlich wieder Ruhe  ) kam mir die Idee, eine art Technik-FAQ wäre doch hilfreich. Dann muss man nicht alles hier durchflöhen. Ist das machbar, z.B. in der IG? Es sollte nicht einfach wieder ein großer Thread werden, wo man sich die Bruchstücke zusammensuchen muss. Alles zu einem Thema kommt in einen Thread oder in einen Beitrag. Was meint Ihr?


----------



## clk2106 (10. April 2010)

haha, dann list mal alle teile auf, die geräusche machen können.
hab immer noch ein knacken und weiss echt nicht mehr, woher das kommen soll.
alles zerlegt, gereinigt, gefettet... hilft nix...


----------



## ka1saa (10. April 2010)

hach, so langsam wird das mit dem jimbo und mir , heut wieder paarmal den smdh runter. mein wohlfühl-setup bisher mit ~67kg ohne ausrüstung:
-dämpfer: 140 psi, 5 klicks (paar mm reserve, vllt. mal noch paar psi drauf )
-gabel: 50psi, rebound: 4 klicks (von langsamst) (noch reserve, aber weniger druck bringts nicht, so verzeiht [mir] die gabel alles und ich komm noch den berg hoch xD)
sollts da nicht mal sone excel-tabelle geben, irgendwer?

leider kamera vergessen... naja war schön .


----------



## funbiker9 (10. April 2010)

ka1saa schrieb:


> hach, so langsam wird das mit dem jimbo und mir , heut wieder paarmal den smdh runter. mein wohlfühl-setup bisher mit ~67kg ohne ausrüstung:
> -dämpfer: 140 psi, 5 klicks (paar mm reserve, vllt. mal noch paar psi drauf )
> -gabel: 50psi, rebound: 4 klicks (von langsamst) (noch reserve, aber weniger druck bringts nicht, so verzeiht [mir] die gabel alles und ich komm noch den berg hoch xD)
> sollts da nicht mal sone excel-tabelle geben, irgendwer?
> ...



Du auch... da hätten wir uns ja glatt treffen können. Schöner Mist .

..wenn du mal den hier siehst, daß bin ich.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/614520


----------



## Deleted138492 (10. April 2010)

Diese verdammte One! Das Scheissding macht wieder nur Probleme! Hängender Kolben hinten rechts, der sich ums Verrecken nicht mobilisieren lässt, und es dauert den halben Trail bis ich anständig bremsen kann. Wenns dann auf ein mal geht, muss ich mich sofort auf die neue Bremskraft einstellen, ansonsten flieg ich vornüber! Und das ist an beiden Bremsen so. Und die Bremskraft ist bis dahin absolut Scheissse! Andere Beläge haben auch nix gebracht . Dabei wurden die Scheiben vor dem Wechsel mit Spiritus und Wasser gesäubert.

Wenn das Geld wieder stimmt, fliegt das Scheissteil raus! Maaaaannn !!!

@ fun: Bist du immer mit der Dirtschale unterwegs?


----------



## funbiker9 (10. April 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Diese verdammte One! Das Scheissding macht wieder nur Probleme! Hängender Kolben hinten rechts, der sich ums Verrecken nicht mobilisieren lässt, und es dauert den halben Trail bis ich anständig bremsen kann. Wenns dann auf ein mal geht, muss ich mich sofort auf die neue Bremskraft einstellen, ansonsten flieg ich vornüber! Und das ist an beiden Bremsen so. Und die Bremskraft ist bis dahin absolut Scheissse! Andere Beläge haben auch nix gebracht . Dabei wurden die Scheiben vor dem Wechsel mit Spiritus und Wasser gesäubert.
> 
> Wenn das Geld wieder stimmt, fliegt das Scheissteil raus! Maaaaannn !!!
> 
> @ fun: Bist du immer mit der Dirtschale unterwegs?



Das ist ärgerlich mit der Bremse...damit machst du ja schon ewig rum.

Wenn ich ne Tour fahre schon...ist einfach sicherer wie der Standart Helm. Allerdings auf der Strecke wo das Bild entstanden ist könnte / sollte man auch einen Full Face anziehen... na ja was solls. 

PS.: die dicken Backen mach ich nur wenn ich mich anstrenge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (10. April 2010)

Jo, ewig ist kein Ausdruck für die gefühlt damit verbrachte Zeit. Ausserdem knarzt die HR-Bremse auch noch beim Bremsen und ich glaube, es liegt am Sattel oder der Scheibe. Absolut nicht nachvollziehbar, denn alle Schrauben sitzen bombenfest. Zusammen mit den beschissenen Lagern der Kurbel ergibt das eine schöne Geräuschkulisse beim Fahren. Die Saint wird mir wieder sehr sympathisch, sowohl die Bremse als auch die Kurbel . Im Sommer müsste ich genug Geld für beides zusammengekratzt haben...


----------



## funbiker9 (10. April 2010)

Da hast du ja richtig Unterhaltung wenn du fährst. Das würde mir auch auf den Sack gehen. 
Saint ist halt wirklich teuer...aber schon optisch ein Leckerbissen. Habe die Schaltung von Saint...


----------



## Deleted138492 (10. April 2010)

Teuer? Naja. Bremse 2x 121â¬ bei Rose (ich Ã¼berlege ernsthaft, ob ich mir die nicht gleich dranbauen lassen soll, wenn das Rad bald bei Rose steht), Kurbel 189â¬, BB30 -> HT2 Adapter von Enduroforksealings 35â¬. Insgesamt 466â¬. Zum Vergleich: Afterburner 219â¬, The One 2x 220 bis 240â¬, benÃ¶tige Nerven unbezahlbar, insgesamt 659-699â¬ plus Nerven. Meiner Meinung nach ein guter Tausch, denn die Nerven werden es mir ganz sicher danken!


----------



## funbiker9 (10. April 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Teuer? Naja. Bremse 2x 121 bei Rose (ich überlege ernsthaft, ob ich mir die nicht gleich dranbauen lassen soll, wenn das Rad bald bei Rose steht), Kurbel 189, BB30 -> HT2 Adapter von Enduroforksealings 35. Insgesamt 466. Zum Vergleich: Afterburner 219, The One 2x 220 bis 240, benötige Nerven unbezahlbar, insgesamt 659-699 plus Nerven. Meiner Meinung nach ein guter Tausch, denn die Nerven werden es mir ganz sicher danken!



Trotzdem gut Geld das man in die Hand nehmen muß.
Ich habe im Moment auch keine Lust zu schrauben zumal mir teilweise das richtige Werkzeug fehlt. Wollte eines meiner Räder für den Park fertig machen und dabei ist mir aufgefallen, daß die Kefü am Ende ist und ein Zug getauscht werden sollte. Außerdem hat die Schaltung wohl nen Schlag ab bekommen...das laß ich jetzt alles richten.  In der Saison müssen die Räder einfach funktionieren


----------



## Deleted138492 (10. April 2010)

Jap, ist ziemlich blöd, dass das Rad grade jetzt verreckt, wo sich die Sonne mal wieder blicken lässt. Wie mir das auf den Sack geht...


----------



## stevenscrosser (11. April 2010)

Was bin ich froh, das meine italienische Diva ohne Anstalten alles mitmacht  . @ Fun: Was ist das fürn' Oberteil auf dem Foto? Sieht klasse aus.


----------



## robert80 (11. April 2010)

Lass Dir aber dann gleich die Leitungen verlegen, sparst Dir dann echt nerverei 

Saint ist echt günstig bei Rose und dann kannst die auch gleich einbauen lassen und Garantie geht dann auch über dene, falls dann mal wieder was sein sollte; was bei Dir ja ab und an mal sein kann


----------



## funbiker9 (11. April 2010)

stevenscrosser schrieb:


> Was bin ich froh, das meine italienische Diva ohne Anstalten alles mitmacht  . @ Fun: Was ist das fürn' Oberteil auf dem Foto? Sieht klasse aus.



Ist das '09 Jersey O'Neal.


----------



## Deleted138492 (11. April 2010)

@ robert: Eigentlich gehts ganz gut, wenn man den Trick raus hat, aber ich habe einfach keine Lust mehr dazu. Ich will sie ja eh einbauen lassen, wenn das Rad bei Rose steht, also kein Problem.


----------



## ka1saa (11. April 2010)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Du auch... da hätten wir uns ja glatt treffen können. Schöner Mist .
> 
> ..wenn du mal den hier siehst, daß bin ich.
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/614520


hehe ok mist, mal wieder verpasst. aber war auch erst spät unterwegs, vielleicht 6e am smdh. ich bin der dünne mit den dicken schultern  (es lebe die rüstung xD, na hab ich nicht immer an). n neuer helm wär mal ne idee, fahr da mit nem normalen runter (wenn auch eher langsam und ohne große action, an der arbeite ich noch *lol*), hab mir mal den bell variant ausgeguckt, der zieht sich hinten ja auch runter, was haltet ihr von dem (davon abgesehn, dass fullface natürlich besser is, aber ich will ja auch noch touren damit)? naja der liegt beim händler um die ecke, werd den auf jeden fall mal anprobieren. wenn er n rad hinten hätt (und mir passt ^^), hätt ich ihn wohl schon *grübel*...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (11. April 2010)

Falls es einen interessiert oder noch nicht gelesen hat:

http://www.bikepark-winterberg.de/de/news/news.php

Man könnte sich ja mal dort spontan treffen...


----------



## funbiker9 (11. April 2010)

ka1saa schrieb:


> hehe ok mist, mal wieder verpasst. aber war auch erst spät unterwegs, vielleicht 6e am smdh. ich bin der dünne mit den dicken schultern  (es lebe die rüstung xD, na hab ich nicht immer an). n neuer helm wär mal ne idee, fahr da mit nem normalen runter (wenn auch eher langsam und ohne große action, an der arbeite ich noch *lol*), hab mir mal den bell variant ausgeguckt, der zieht sich hinten ja auch runter, was haltet ihr von dem (davon abgesehn, dass fullface natürlich besser is, aber ich will ja auch noch touren damit)? naja der liegt beim händler um die ecke, werd den auf jeden fall mal anprobieren. wenn er n rad hinten hätt (und mir passt ^^), hätt ich ihn wohl schon *grübel*...



Ich ärgere mich jedes mal, daß ich keine Protektoren / FF dabei habe. Zumal ein paar jungs dort nette Sprünge gebaut haben. Meine Frau erlaubt mir einfach nicht so etwas zu springen ohne Ausrüstung .  Hat Sie ja auch recht...leider!

Na ja....


----------



## funbiker9 (11. April 2010)

So hier noch was zu lästern..wie langsam wir sind . Erster Zusammenschnitt vom Videomaterial 2010...ist auch was vom Smdh dabei & Jimbo natürlich 

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/5656


----------



## ka1saa (11. April 2010)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Ich ärgere mich jedes mal, daß ich keine Protektoren / FF dabei habe. Zumal ein paar jungs dort nette Sprünge gebaut haben. Meine Frau erlaubt mir einfach nicht so etwas zu springen ohne Ausrüstung .  Hat Sie ja auch recht...leider!
> 
> Na ja....


hehe ja sind paar rampen aus dem boden gesprießt , um die meisten kurv ich aber noch rum *schäm*... naja klein anfangen und bei den größeren dann nen integral zulegen . war aber sehr beruhigt, als gestern einer mit 180mm federweg, integral, skibrille, volles programm da quasi mit angezogenen bremsen runtergerutscht ist  gut für mein ego *hrhr*.
hätte grad schon wieder lust, aber irgendwie schiffts alle 15-30min , gestern war der boden genau richtig zum fahren...

ps: ach ja, das knarzen, das mich letzte tour bei jeder kurbelumdrehung bei belastetem wie unbelastetem sattel in den wahnsinn getrieben hat, ist nach besagter sattel/sattelstützen/sitzrohr-putz-und-fett-aktion tatsächlich komplett weg  geniale sache xD.


----------



## funbiker9 (11. April 2010)

Ja dieses Wetter . Wollten eigentlich nach Wiba, aber so echt keine Lust drauf.

Mit dem Springen habe ich mich auch lange Zeit schwer getan...langsam kommts aber


----------



## -MIK- (11. April 2010)

@Müs Lee: Viel Spass mit der Saint, Bombenbremse, hat an meinem Werks ES absolut nicht funktioniert. Beim Bremsen ruckelte das ganze Fahrrad, alle möglichen Tips und Tricks brachten keine Besserung. Zu guter Letzt hat sich ne Speiche aufgrund des Ruckelns verabschiedet. Die 32er Talas hat sich um 5cm verwindet, nur so nebenbei, war 2008 die verwindungssteifeste Gabel aufm Markt. 

Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob Du da nicht vom Rgen in die Traufe kommst.


----------



## stevenscrosser (11. April 2010)

Ich habe das Problem, dass ich im -Flug immer sehr schnell hinten absacke und die Front stark hoch kommt. Wie geht's besser?


----------



## -MIK- (11. April 2010)

Gewicht nach vorn bringen...


----------



## stevenscrosser (11. April 2010)

-.- 
Versuchte ich bereits... Naja sonst vllt. einfach Übungssache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clk2106 (11. April 2010)

stevenscrosser schrieb:


> Ich habe das Problem, dass ich im -Flug immer sehr schnell hinten absacke und die Front stark hoch kommt. Wie geht's besser?



wundert mich, da das bike hinten sehr leicht ist... also generell viel gewicht vorne hat, würde tendenziell eher nach vorne kippen!??!
denk auch, da gehts um deine körperposition, zentraler übers rad


----------



## Deleted138492 (11. April 2010)

@ MIK: Wie du selbst schon mal sagtest, gibts mit jeder Bremse Probleme. Mit der einen mehr (One), mit der anderen weniger (Saint). Ich schaue mich noch nach anderen Optionen um, aber bisher ist die Saint mein Favorit.

@ stevenscrosser: Arsch nach zentral halten, nicht nach hinten. Dann klappt das auch .


----------



## funbiker9 (11. April 2010)

stevenscrosser schrieb:


> Ich habe das Problem, dass ich im -Flug immer sehr schnell hinten absacke und die Front stark hoch kommt. Wie geht's besser?



Wenns zu krass wird und der Boden nicht zu weit weg ist, kannst du kurz die Hinterradbremse ziehen. Notfalllösung!

Verwundert mich aber eigentlich beim Jimbo. Das Bike neigt eigentlich nicht zum absacken. Probier mal aktiv abzuspringen ( Bunny Hop ) und das Gewicht zentral zu lassen. Heißt, Kopf ist ca. über dem Lenker.


----------



## -MIK- (11. April 2010)

Ich denke, es gibt nur zwei Alternativen auf dem Mark:

- Avid Elexir CR
- Shimano Saint

Da die Shimano günstiger ist, würde ich die auch nehmen. Es ist nur so, die Bremse ist digital, 1 und 0, bremst oder bremst nicht. Naja, die 36er Fox ist ja hoffentlich noch mal n Stück steifer als die 32er...


----------



## Deleted138492 (11. April 2010)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Das Bike neigt eigentlich nicht zum absacken.



Finde ich auch, das Rad liegt sehr gut in der Luft und ist ausbalanciert. Wenn ich gerade abspringe, lande ich auch gerade.

@ MIK: Die CR konnte ich mal antesten. Druckpunkt knüppelhart, noch härter als an der One. Aber irgendwie will mir Avid nicht so recht zusagen. Digitales Bremsen ist eher eine Sache der Gewöhnung und des Fingerspitzengefühls. Viele beschreiben die One auch als digital, dabei ist das nach ein paar Ausfahrten gar nicht mehr zu bemerken, weil man sich dran gewöhnt und nicht mehr den Hebel bis zum Lenker zieht, weil man es nicht anders kennt.


----------



## ka1saa (11. April 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> @ MIK: Die CR konnte ich mal antesten. Druckpunkt knüppelhart, noch härter als an der One. Aber irgendwie will mir Avid nicht so recht zusagen. Digitales Bremsen ist eher eine Sache der Gewöhnung und des Fingerspitzengefühls. Viele beschreiben die One auch als digital, dabei ist das nach ein paar Ausfahrten gar nicht mehr zu bemerken, weil man sich dran gewöhnt und nicht mehr den Hebel bis zum Lenker zieht, weil man es nicht anders kennt.


n kumpel hat die cr, war erst bombig (hatte da meine eine noch nicht, daher kein direkter vergleich, aber in der erinnerung nicht ganz so giftig wie die one [bei meinem rad], trotzdem brachial ^^), dann ist der druckpunkt gewandert... ausgetauscht, x mal entlüftet, jetzt gehts wieder soweit ich weiß... also glaub mal, jede bremse kann mal hui oder pfui sein (in der klasse, gibt auch nur pfui-bremsen xD).
warn die xt-scheiben jetzt doch nicht das erhoffte wunder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stevenscrosser (11. April 2010)

Ich versuchs


----------



## -MIK- (11. April 2010)

Der wandernde Druckpunkt bei Avid Bremsen scheint worked as designed zu sein. Genau das gleiche hatte ich an meiner Code...


----------



## Deleted138492 (11. April 2010)

@ ka1saa: Die Scheiben können nix an variierender Bremskraft ändern .

@ MIK: Dein Thread zur Saint war der einzige, der Probleme mit der Bremse hier im Forum beschrieb. Zur One gibts derer eine Hundertschaft. Vielleicht hattest du nur eine ungünstige Kombination Gabel/Scheibe/Bremse/Reifen/Laufrad, welche das Geruckel hervorrief.


----------



## funbiker9 (11. April 2010)

Bremsen verhindern doch sowieso nur das wir schneller werden. Deshalb weg mit den Scheiben und back to the root ----> Felgenbremsen mit schlechten belägen


----------



## Deleted138492 (11. April 2010)

Naja, wenn ich mit 60km/h den Berg runterrolle, möchte ich nicht nur nicht schneller als 60km/h werden, sondern gerne auch langsamer ^^.

btw: Im Video seid ihr schneller unterwegs als letztes Mal .


----------



## jonalisa (11. April 2010)

Jetzt mal ehrlich:

Wer von den Onkelz Fahrern wuerde sich das Rad noch einmal zulegen bzw. wuerde es seinem besten Freund empfehlen?!?!?!

Die Probleme (innenverlegte Zuege, Knacken, Lack usw.) scheinen sich ja zu haeufen?!

Fuer die Defekte an Bremsen, Gabeln, Laufraedern usw. kann Rose ja nichts.
Mich interessieren also mehr der Rahmen und die Fahreigenschaften?!

mfg


----------



## funbiker9 (11. April 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Naja, wenn ich mit 60km/h den Berg runterrolle, möchte ich nicht nur nicht schneller als 60km/h werden, sondern gerne auch langsamer ^^.
> 
> btw: Im Video seid ihr schneller unterwegs als letztes Mal .



Das ist wahr...habe diesmal die 5 Minuten Marke fast geknackt . War ganz stolz auf mich...auch mal einige langsamere überholen zu können 

Haben vor nächsten Samstag wieder in Wiba zu sein...also wenn sich jemand anschließen will ---> sehr gerne.


----------



## Deleted138492 (11. April 2010)

@ jonalisa: Ganz ehrlich: Bedingt. Innenverlegte Züge gibts ja öfters, deshalb sehe ich die nicht als Kritikpunkt spezifisch fürs Jimbo an. Knacken gibts bei jeder Marke. Lack ist kacke, das stimmt. BB30 war eine Fehlentscheidung.

@ fun: Brauchst mich nicht mitzunehmen, Rad ist ja im Arsch ^^.


----------



## robert80 (11. April 2010)

Nebenbei, weiss von euch einer wie ich das Bremsrubbeln abstellen kann?
Bei meiner neuen ist das nach einer kurzen Regenfahrt aufgetretten, und zwar so stark (vorne wie hinten) als dass man meinen könnte ich hätte ABS eingebaut.... 

Die Bremse ist perfekt eingestellt, das schleift und qietscht gar nix, nur das Rubbeln ist echt brutal, sowas hatt ich noch nie....

An der Gabel kannst fast ned liegen, die Rev mit Steckachse ist echt verwindungssteif und müsste das abkönnen....


----------



## funbiker9 (11. April 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> @ jonalisa: Ganz ehrlich: Bedingt.
> 
> @ fun: Brauchst mich nicht mitzunehmen, Rad ist ja im Arsch ^^.



@MüsLee  & aber irgendwann bist du in Wildbad fällig 

@jonalisa: finde das Jimbo eigentlich ganz gelungen...würde aber wahrscheinlich das nächste mal das Lapierre Spicy nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (11. April 2010)

Wenn du auch mit dem Jimbo in Wildbad fährst, trete ich gerne mal gegen ich an .


----------



## funbiker9 (11. April 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Wenn du auch mit dem Jimbo in Wildbad fährst, trete ich gerne mal gegen ich an .



Das Jimbo ist nichts für die Wildbad DH's ... da lösen sich nur Schrauben .

Ne im Ernst...ich glaube der Spaßfaktor wäre doch sehr eingeschränkt auf den Downhill's.


----------



## Deleted138492 (11. April 2010)

Hmmm, meinst du nicht eher das BC? 

Dass der Spaßfaktor sich in Grenzen hält, stimmt. Das musste ich mit meinem 100/100er Stumpjumper letztes Jahr in den Alpen auch lernen . War nicht sooo der Knaller auf der DH-Strecke...


----------



## -MIK- (11. April 2010)

Was das Saintproblem betrifft, so hatte ich während einer der Touren einen Mitfahrer, der ein ähnliches Problem von der XT berichten konnte (gleiche Scheiben). Ich will se Dir ja auch nicht ausreden, nur meine Erfahrungen kund tun. Da die Elite im DH Worldcup mit der Bremse fahren, denke ich nicht, dass mein Problem eine Referenz ist. Ich würde der Saint noch ne Chance geben, sowohl am Jimbo, als auch am FRX...


----------



## Deleted138492 (11. April 2010)

Erfahrungen sind gut, dann weiss ich, was mich eventuell erwartet. Darum lese ich mir auch ein paar Threads zur Saint durch. Vielleicht entdecke ich ja was, was mich von ihr abbringt (unwahrscheinlich) oder meine Meinung noch verstärkt (lese ich andauernd).


----------



## ka1saa (11. April 2010)

jonalisa schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ehrlich:
> 
> Wer von den Onkelz Fahrern wuerde sich das Rad noch einmal zulegen bzw. wuerde es seinem besten Freund empfehlen?!?!?!
> 
> ...


ich würds weiterhin empfehlen, wenns es noch anodisiert gäbe *g* (und mir jemand verrät, wie man die goldene schrift abbekommt xD), mit allem anderen bin ich bisher top zufrieden, wenn ich bisher wohl auch noch nicht derjenige hier im forum bin, der am meisten damit gefahren ist... ohne zeit einfach schwierig ^^, aber wird jetzt zum glück bisl besser. naja vllt. trägt auch die top-ausstattung zum wohlbefinden bei und das nötige quäntchen glück bei den parts (s. one-probleme bei anderen), zudem bleibt meine kette nach anfänglichen abwürfen in letzter zeit immer oben und ich musst noch die die züge tauschen , also find ich die innenverlegten einfach nur super praktisch beim putzen *lol* und beim nirgends hängenbleiben. vielleicht hatte ich einfach glück bisher, aber wenig rangenommen hab ichs auch nicht, alles war und ist top eingestellt, gelöst hat sich nichts, knarzen nur im übel vermatschten zustand... öh... sonstige kritikpunkte: der umwerfer vermatscht übel im matsch (funktioniert aber immer noch) und halt der lack. naja böse überraschungen können ja noch kommen, aber bisher bin ich sehr glücklich mit dem teil . alles rein subjektive und persönliche meinung zu meinem ganz-und-gar-nicht-montags-rad ^^.

ach ja, fahreigenschaften vermitteln für mich als ehemaligen hardtail-fahrer nach der eingewöhnungsphase viel sicherheit, sind nach ewigem gefriemel an den fox-elementen bei bedarf gradezu "sofa"-artig *lol* (zitat vonnem dirt-kumpel, der damit ne runde gedreht hat ^^) und die sitzposition hab ich jetzt auch meiner meinung nach gut hinbekommen ^^. keine überschlagsgefühle auch bei steilstücken mit wurzeln. alles mit dem 2009er-jimbo natürlich...


----------



## Sealer (11. April 2010)

hat jemand nen Tipp für ne gute Reifencombi für den Onkel?

da die Racing Ralph bei meinem Hardtail unten sind bin ich am überlegen, die Nobby Nic vom Onkel dort aufzuziehen. 
Und für den Onkel neue Reifen zu holen, die vlt. auch bischen mehr Pannenschutz bieten. Aber trotzdem nicht so super schwer sind, da ich im Juni in die Dolomiten fahre und nicht das ich mich dort berghoch total abquäle.

Dachte mal daran, Maxxis zu testen.

vorne: Advantage hinten: Ardent

hab aber gelesen, dass die Maxxis schmaler ausfallen. sind die dann viel schmaler in 2.4 als die Schwalbe in 2.4? Hab sie bis jetzt nur in 2.4 gefunden


----------



## Deleted138492 (11. April 2010)

Die 2.5er Maxxis sind ein Stückchen dünner als die 2.4er Schwalben. Für lange Touren wäre Big Betty/Fat Albert oder Fat Albert/Nobby Nic gut. Für nasse FR-Touren wäre Muddy Mary/Big Betty zu empfehlen. Bei Maxxis kenne ich mich nicht so aus.


----------



## -MIK- (11. April 2010)

@Sealer:

Maxxis Minion in 2,5". Vorn 42SuperTracky und hinten 60a als Mischungen. Komm mir jetzt bloß keiner mit "Das sind Downhillreifen!".  Die Dinger wiegen ein wenig mehr, als ein Fat Albert. Im Moment fahre ich in genannter Mischung den Maxxis Swampthing, Vr/Hr 2,5". Glaub Müs Lee fährt den auch. Ist aber ein Matschreifen mit seinem Grobstollenprofil, da ich aus little England, sprich dem bergischen Land stamme, regnet es hier zu dieser Zeit zu 85%. Sobald es auf den Sommer zu geht, kommen die Minions in meiner Empfehlung aufs Bike.

Wenn Du doch der Meinung bist, dass der Reifen für die Dolomiten nichts ist, dann versuch den Highroller, gleiches Mischungsverhältnis und gleiche Breite. Der dürfte ein guter Spagat zwischen Nobby Nic und Minion sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (11. April 2010)

Jup, fahre Swampthing 2.5" DH 2ply 60a-Mischung. Bei Nässe super, Rollwiderstand und Gewicht sind mir egal, Durchschlagschutz gut, auch im Trockenen brauchbar.


----------



## jonalisa (11. April 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> BB30 war eine Fehlentscheidung.


 
Hattest du Probleme damit, oder warum kommst du zu diesem Schluss???


----------



## Deleted138492 (11. April 2010)

Öhm - ja. Und nicht nur ich. Die (völlig ungedichteten!!!) Lagerschalen haben den Löffel abgegeben. Und das nach einem halben Jahr. Ausserdem ist die Auswahl an BB30-Kurbeln mehr als beschränkt.


----------



## -MIK- (11. April 2010)

jonalisa schrieb:


> Hattest du Probleme damit, oder warum kommst du zu diesem Schluss???



Naja, die Lager gehen gern kaputt, außerdem ist mir der Mehrwert nicht erkennbar. Es soll etwas steifer sein, joah aber ich wette die Jungs, die mit ner Saint Kurbel am Jimbo unterwegs sind, merken keinen Unterschied zu uns BB30er...

Dann biste sehr unflexibel, willst Du BB30 fahren kommst fast nicht an FSA vorbei, bei allem anderen brauchst Du einen Adapter um wieder außen liegende Lager fahren zu können. Bestehst Du auf BB30 kannst Du nur eine ISCG 05 Kettenführung fahren, nix was am Tretlager geklemmt wird und Du glaubst gar nicht, wie schwer es ist, eine passende ISCG05 KeFü zu finden, die 2 - 3 fach zu schalten ist. Eigentlich ohne Selbstbau unmöglich.

Unterm Strich: Beim nächsten Jimbo D) kommt ne 2-fach Saint vorn dran und der Drops ist gelutscht.


----------



## -MIK- (11. April 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Die (völlig ungedichteten!!!) Lagerschalen



Falsch, beidseitig gedichtete Lager Müs Lee.


----------



## Deleted138492 (11. April 2010)

Sahen mir zwar eher ungedichtet aus, aber darin bin ich kein Experte. Auf jeden Fall sind sie nicht sonderlich gut gedichtet, sonst wären die nicht schon hin. Normaler Verschleiss kanns doch kaum sein, denn dann wäre die Qualität der Lager aber allerunterste Schublade.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jonalisa (11. April 2010)

Da ich nicht so extrem unterwegs bin brauche ich keine Kettenfuehrung, zudem wuerde ich gerne dreifach fahren.

Was taugt die Afterburner Kurbel???????????


Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass diese meine Beduerfnisse nicht befriedigen kann, schliesslich fahren einige der besten Worldcufahrer (Team Merida, zugegeben alles Racer) FSA Kurbeln.


----------



## Deleted138492 (11. April 2010)

Ja, aber fahren die auch BB30?


----------



## jonalisa (11. April 2010)

Gehe schon davon aus, die werden halt Keramiklager fahren, die sie staendig wechseln.

Wie ist die Afterburner???


----------



## Deleted138492 (11. April 2010)

Eigentlich ganz gut. Steif, Optik nicht schlecht, wenn die Lager laufen sind die auch gut.


----------



## -MIK- (11. April 2010)

Also, wenn Du mit der 3-fach ohne Schnick und Schnack zufrieden bist, dann soll es nicht an den Lagern scheitern. Wenn die Lager um sind, ersetzt man die gegen 2RS Lager von SFK und hat Ruhe. Die Afterburnerkurbel ist gut und das BB30 hat sich am Rennrad bewährt, da kommt es nämlich her. Da am Renner aber maximal Regen und nicht noch Schlamm, Dreck, Stöckchen, Steinchen und was nicht so alles auf dem Waldboden rumliegt verirrt, halten die Lager dort auch länger.

Ich habe heut das Bike ner kleinen Inspektion unterzogen, dabei die Kurbel ausgebaut, gesäubert und neu gefettet. Wenn ich bedenke, dass ich die Kurbel vor nem Monat oder so getauscht hab, sah es im Tretlagergehäuse aus wie auf dem Waldboden.

Wie gesagt, denke die SKF Lager in der 2RS Version werden deutlich länger halten als die FSA Lager; aber auch nicht ewig.


----------



## ka1saa (11. April 2010)

jonalisa schrieb:


> Wie ist die Afterburner???


find sie auch gut, steif, minimal schwerer als xt (17g, 100g mehr als xtr jew. inkl. lager), schick (geschmackssache)... joa angeblich schmaler, was angeblich besser für die kraftübertragung is... keine ahnung ^^. ich find sie gut, wenn das jimbo aber nicht bb30 gehabt hätte, hätt ich sie nicht , aber bin soweit angenehm überrascht...
ach ja, man kann sie ohne spezialwerkzeug (mit inbus und gummihammer) (de-)montieren, find ich eigentlich ziemlich cool, wenn man so shimano-spezialwerkzeug-kram gewöhnt ist .


----------



## clk2106 (13. April 2010)

hey,
syntace kommt nun anscheinend mit einem breiten carbonlenker:
http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=1502#

hab ich zwar noch in keinem shop gefunden, klingt aber ganz fein, sollte sich super am jimbo machen, weil auch nicht zu schwer


----------



## Deleted138492 (13. April 2010)

Hört sich ja interessant an, dürfte aber wohl nicht besonders günstig sein ^^.


----------



## marcossa (13. April 2010)

sodele 

in 5 bis 10 tagen wird mein bike fertig.

bin ja schon minimal ungeduldig


----------



## clk2106 (13. April 2010)

das haben interessante teile meist so an sich...
nachdem die front aber schon eher den schwerpunkt bestimmt, würd ich nur ungern auf einen dh lenker zurückgreifen wollen...
also wenn schon breit, dann auch leicht... und günstig hab ich da leider noch nichts gefunden... falls wer was weiss, info wär fein!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (13. April 2010)

Schnitz dir einen Lenker . Ist leicht und bei Bruch leicht zu ersetzen ^^.


----------



## m2k (13. April 2010)

hey, also meint ihr es liegt vllt am spiel des hinterrades das mich das abbremst. gibts vllt nen tipp für mich wie ich das genau nachstelle oder vllt hat jemand ne kleine how-to-do anleitung?


----------



## ka1saa (13. April 2010)

m2k schrieb:


> hey, also meint ihr es liegt vllt am spiel des hinterrades das mich das abbremst. gibts vllt nen tipp für mich wie ich das genau nachstelle oder vllt hat jemand ne kleine how-to-do anleitung?


du hattest sunringle-laufräder oder wie war das? da wirds wohl anders sein wie bei meinen mavics (da zieht man beim hr mit dem mitgelieferten schlüssel das lager im uhrzeigersinn fester und andersrum), aber poste doch mal den laufradnamen und ob was in der anleitung steht ^^. wenns lager bei mir zu lose ist, kann die bremse bisl schleifen, und wenns zu fest ist... naja bremsts halt selber ^^.



Müs Lee schrieb:


> Hört sich ja interessant an, dürfte aber wohl  nicht besonders günstig sein ^^.


142 öcken steht dran .


----------



## m2k (13. April 2010)

nein hab auch mavic naben.
aha, also muss noch iwo ein schlüssel rumliegen 

wie war bei eurem jimbo eigentlich die vorderradbremse so eingestellt? also meine kann oder muss ich komplett durchziehn bis sie so greift das dass rad blockieren würde...find ich bissi lasch. aber jedes mal das bike hin und her schicken is auch doof


----------



## funbiker9 (13. April 2010)

m2k schrieb:


> nein hab auch mavic naben.
> aha, also muss noch iwo ein schlüssel rumliegen
> 
> wie war bei eurem jimbo eigentlich die vorderradbremse so eingestellt? also meine kann oder muss ich komplett durchziehn bis sie so greift das dass rad blockieren würde...find ich bissi lasch. aber jedes mal das bike hin und her schicken is auch doof



Bremsen waren gut eingestellt...kann mich da nicht beklagen. Mußt die Bremse wohl entlüften...


----------



## Deleted138492 (13. April 2010)

Naja, schlechte Bremskraft lässt sich leider nicht durch Entlüften beseitigen. Wenn das der Fall wäre, müsste meine gleich blockieren, sobald die Beläge die Scheibe auch nur berühren, so oft habe ich die Bremse entlüftet -.- Vielleicht meint er aber was anderes, kann es nur nicht recht beschreiben.

Beläge eingebremst? Verglast? Öl/WD40/DOT auf den Scheiben? Mit den Fettfingern die Scheibe betatscht? Bremse an den Kolben undicht?


----------



## m2k (13. April 2010)

also, hab die elixir-bremsen.
an denen kann ich den druckpunkt ja schon einstellen nur den vorderen bremshebel kann ich fast bis zum lenker durchziehn bevor sie so anpackt wie ichs eigentlich nach gut halb bis dreiviertel durchziehn des hebels hätte. vllt fehlt ja wirklich nur bissi öl bzw bissi luft in der bremse....
aber so gut bin ich jetzt auch wieder nicht in der materie drin


----------



## morph027 (13. April 2010)

Die Avids sind von Haus aus aber immer etwas dürftig befüllt. Einfach mal entlüften.


----------



## funbiker9 (13. April 2010)

m2k schrieb:


> also, hab die elixir-bremsen.
> an denen kann ich den druckpunkt ja schon einstellen nur den vorderen bremshebel kann ich fast bis zum lenker durchziehn bevor sie so anpackt wie ichs eigentlich nach gut halb bis dreiviertel durchziehn des hebels hätte. vllt fehlt ja wirklich nur bissi öl bzw bissi luft in der bremse....
> aber so gut bin ich jetzt auch wieder nicht in der materie drin



Es ist Luft drin. War bei mir an drei Elixir Bremsen auch. Konnte den Hebel fast bis zum Lenker durchziehen, bis annährend die Bremskraft kam die ich gewohnt war.
Hab die Bremsen dann entlüftet...und tata seitdem stimmt der Druckpunkt 

Fazit----> entlüften


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (13. April 2010)

In diesem Falle ja .


----------



## funbiker9 (13. April 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> In diesem Falle ja .



Siehst du . Das ist irgendwie ein Problem bei den Elixir, daß die von Haus aus nicht gut befüllt waren / sind. Beim Uncle Jimbo war allerdings bei mir alles tip top.


----------



## ka1saa (13. April 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Naja, schlechte Bremskraft lässt sich leider nicht durch Entlüften beseitigen.


bremst bei ihm ja, nur der druckpunkt ist zu spät...


----------



## m2k (13. April 2010)

also ich kann mich übers jimbo eigentlich auch nicht beschweren.
meine einzigen "mängel" wenn mans mal so sehn will ist jetzt die "luft" in der bremse und das ich für mein gefühl mit dem 4rer langsamer oder mir schwerer beim vorankommen tue als mit dem 6er das ich getestet hatte.

und mit den einstellungen des dämpfers bin ich noch weng am spielen da es bisher mein erstes fully mit luftdämpfer ist.

aber sonst hut ab


----------



## ka1saa (13. April 2010)

m2k schrieb:


> nein hab auch mavic naben.
> aha, also muss noch iwo ein schlüssel rumliegen


der schlüssel sieht so aus:





wie gesagt, beim hr mit den nippeln vom werkzeug in den löchern  einrasten, im uhrzeigersinn: fester, gegen: loser.

welche laufräder hast du denn ... weiß ja nicht, obs bei allen naben so ist, weiß es von den crossmax und den crossline.


----------



## Deleted138492 (13. April 2010)

@ ka1saa: Laut seiner ersten Beschreibung wäre auch DOT oder sonstwas auf den Belägen in Frage gekommen. Wenn das der Fall ist, muss man ebenfalls ganz schön fest ziehen, wie ich leidvoll erfahren musste . Bei der zweiten Beschreibung ist es ja klar, was Sache ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m2k (13. April 2010)

hm gute frage draufstehn in den naben tut "mavic crossline" oder so is das 4rer von ´09 halt


----------



## -MIK- (13. April 2010)

Nur so nebenbei, jede Bremse wird bei Rose auf die benötigte Länge gekürzt, da die Bremsen von Haus aus mit x Metern Leitungen ankommen. Daher wird jede Bremse entlüftet, die eine besser, die andere schlechter.


----------



## marcossa (13. April 2010)

werd mein bike vor ort abholen 

ist ja ansich ne gute möglichkeit sowas direkt zu prüfen denk ich.


----------



## ka1saa (13. April 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> @ ka1saa: Laut seiner ersten Beschreibung wäre auch DOT oder sonstwas auf den Belägen in Frage gekommen. Wenn das der Fall ist, muss man ebenfalls ganz schön fest ziehen, wie ich leidvoll erfahren musste . Bei der zweiten Beschreibung ist es ja klar, was Sache ist.


joa hat sich ja in den nächsten posts rauskristallisiert, hatte nur irgendwann auf antworten geklickt und dann erstmal was anderes gemacht xD.


----------



## ka1saa (13. April 2010)

m2k schrieb:


> hm gute frage draufstehn in den naben tut "mavic crossline" oder so is das 4rer von ´09 halt


ansich sollten die gut sein, also such ma das plastikteil und probiers aus ... zumindest, wenn an deinem hr links sowas in der art ist:



wenig drehen reicht in der regel...


----------



## Deleted138492 (13. April 2010)

Das Plastikteil sollte in der Mappe mit den Gebrauchsanleitungen und Adaptern zu finden sein. Zumindest war meins dort.


----------



## m2k (13. April 2010)

ja ist es auch....muss ich morgen oder übermorgen auch gleich mal rumschrauben


----------



## Sandi (14. April 2010)

So, ich hab mir jetzt auch ein Uncle Jimbo 6.0 bestellt=)

wollte eigentlich das 8.0 wegen Crossmax SX, wollte aber auch ne Hammerschmidt, das hätte dann aber mein Budget gesprengt. Jetzt hab ich das 6er bestellt mit Hammerschmidt, komplett X.0, etc=)
Ich bin schon so aufgeregt *g* voraussichtlicher Liefertermin leider erst am 11.05.

Wollte ursprünglich ein leichteres Rad, unter 14kg! aber Hammerschmidt reizt mich halt auch, Holfellerpedale sind einfach top, aber halt auch schwer...
und alle leichteren Räder auf denen ich saß sahen einfach so zerbrechlich aus mit ihren 32er Gabeln etc 

Bin mal gespannt wie schwer mein Jimbo letztendlich wird. Laut Excel kalkulation liegt es wohl zwischen 15,1 und 15,5 kg. Mal abwarten

LG Alex


----------



## Deleted138492 (14. April 2010)

Jo, so eine Hammerschmidt ist sicher was Feines . Wobei sich Enduro und unter 14kg mMn aber ein wenig beissen. Dort fange ich nicht mit Leichtbau an, das Ding soll schliesslich was aushalten, wenn es mal in die Büsche fliegt ^^.


----------



## Sandi (14. April 2010)

joa, wollte eigentlich auch eher ein zwischending zwischen All-Mountain und Enduro=) Aber so leichte Allmountains wie Cube Stereo, Canyon Nerve AM, Spezialized Stumpjumper waren einfach nix...ich bin viel Federweg und eine robuste Optik vom VP-Free gewohnt
Wollte dann ein Lapierre Spicy, da wurde aber immer wieder der Liefertermin verschoben, warte schon seit Januar drauf Dann hab ich mich halt nochmal umgeschaut was es für Alternativen gibt.
Beim Uncle Jimbo hatte ich ne vergleichbare Basis mit besserer Ausstattung zu weniger Geld und auch noch in absehbarer Zeit lieferbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stevenscrosser (14. April 2010)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch  Da bin ich ja echt mal gespannt auf dein Jimbo mit HS. Welche Rahmenfarbe wirds denn bei dir?

Zum Thema Treffen: Wer von euch hat denn alles schon Zimmer reserviert und wo?


----------



## Deleted138492 (14. April 2010)

Pension Hochheide .


----------



## Sandi (14. April 2010)

meins wird schwarz, wie alle meine Fahrräder und Motorräder bisher *g*
Die Combi schwarz (dunkelgrün?)-weiß von 2009 war schick! aber das 2010er mit braun gefällt mir gar nicht


----------



## -MIK- (14. April 2010)

Sandi schrieb:


> meins wird schwarz, wie alle meine Fahrräder und Motorräder bisher *g*
> Die Combi schwarz (dunkelgrün?)-weiß von 2009 war schick! aber das 2010er mit braun gefällt mir gar nicht



Das ist kein schwarz, das ist Petrol-Green.  Das versuch ich meiner Freundin auch schon seit nem Jahr beizubringen.


----------



## Deleted138492 (14. April 2010)

Jaja, manche Leute haben echt eine Sehschwäche ^^. Solche laufen hier auch rum.


----------



## Sandi (14. April 2010)

*g* hab ja immerhin in Klammer noch dunkelgrün geschrieben *g* aber auf den meisten Fotos sieht es halt aus wie schwarz, in echt hab ich noch keins gesehen, da erkennt man es bestimmt besser=)


----------



## ka1saa (14. April 2010)

Sandi schrieb:


> *g* hab ja immerhin in Klammer noch dunkelgrün geschrieben *g* aber auf den meisten Fotos sieht es halt aus wie schwarz, in echt hab ich noch keins gesehen, da erkennt man es bestimmt besser=)


wenn die sonne sich mal zeigt, ja ^^. im winte wars überwiegend schwarz, das teil xD.


----------



## -MIK- (14. April 2010)

Paperlapapp.....


----------



## clk2106 (15. April 2010)

sind eig die neuen schwarzen lackiert?? schaut auf der hp so aus, als wären die nicht mehr anodisiert!?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (15. April 2010)

Jap, sind lackiert. Finde ich schade .


----------



## ka1saa (15. April 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Jap, sind lackiert. Finde ich schade .


*anschließ*, anodisiert kann schon mehr als lack...


----------



## morph027 (15. April 2010)

Und hält mehr aus


----------



## ka1saa (15. April 2010)

morph027 schrieb:


> Und hält mehr aus


das hab ich da mal impliziert ^^. also sandstrahler auspacken und nachholen .


----------



## herkulars (15. April 2010)

Nein. Ich habe vom Transport im Auto bereits zwei kleine Scheuerstellen in der Anodisierung. Dabei ist die Oberfläche wirklich nur ganz leicht abgeschmirgelt worden. Wenn man mit dem Finger darüberfährt merkt man keinen Unterschied. Trotzdem liegt das nicht-oxidierte Alu frei.
Naja, kommt halt n bißchen schwarz-matt aus der Dose drüber. Trotzdem hätte ich gedacht, dass die Anodisierung mehr aushält und erst durch tiefe Kratzer beschädigt wird. Fotos reiche ich bei Bedarf nach.


----------



## Deleted138492 (15. April 2010)

Tjo, der Lack ist noch anfälliger .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morph027 (15. April 2010)

Ich finde anodisiert auch optisch einfach leckerer...Und leichter isses auch noch...

Mein nächster Rahmen ist definitiv wieder anodisiert


----------



## clk2106 (15. April 2010)

tja, mein rahmen hat auch schon div scheuerstellen... an den üblichen plätzen...
aber is ja nicht ganz so schlimm, 1. sieht mans meist nicht wirklich, 2. is es ja doch ein 160mm bike und daher nicht ganz so heikel wie bei nem rennrad


----------



## -MIK- (15. April 2010)

Also der Lack ist mir mittlerweile echt peng. Wenn der mal um ist, dann wird der Khujad oder wieder Jung sich schreibt angeschrieben und der Rahmen neu gepulvert.... Fettich.


----------



## morph027 (15. April 2010)

Khujand heisst der Mann und das hat Hand und Fuss


----------



## marcossa (15. April 2010)

öhm was macht der gute denn  ?

nicht das ich da adhoc bedarf hab, aber kann man sich ja mal merken.


----------



## Deleted138492 (15. April 2010)

Der Mann pulvert Teile aller Art und Farbe und das, dem einstimmigen Forenkanon nach zu urteilen, sehr gut und zu einem sozialen Preis. In der Galerie gibts den "Pulverbeschichtungsthread", dort kannst du seine Arbeit bestaunen. Eloxieren tut der User Mad-Line und Decals gibts bei dieöligekette, nur so nebenbei .


----------



## -MIK- (16. April 2010)

Ouh weh Müs Lee, kannste damit mal aufhören? In mir keimen schon wieder die wildesten Ideen....


----------



## Deleted138492 (16. April 2010)

Jaja, ich habe auch schon mit den Gedanken gespielt, mir die Kurbel bei Khujand schwarz pulvern zu lassen, aber das ist nicht funktionsrelevant und so ließ ich es bleiben .


----------



## -MIK- (16. April 2010)

Ich hätt da ganz andere Ideen. Ich mag die Kombinationen rot, blau, grün oder gelb mit weiß. Würde mir quasie den Rahmen ähnlich dem blau des FRX pulvern lassen, die gabel weiß lassen, Kurbel weiß, Vorbei weiß, Decals an der Gabel sind ja schon blau, bei einer der anderen Farbkombis würde ich die in der entsprechenden Farbe ändern lassen. Ich würd sogar versuche, die Körbe meiner Pedale inh dem blau pulvern zu lassen. 

Ach ja, die Schwingenhebel würde ich auch in weiß pulvern lassen.

Hach ja, da kommen die Tuning Zeiten wieder in Erinnerung.


----------



## robert80 (16. April 2010)

@ Mik

Du fährst BMW gell  ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (16. April 2010)

Jaja, so eine blau/weisse Kombi würde schon was hermachen . Bloß schade, dass man nicht zweifarbig pulvern oder anodisieren kann, das wäre perfekt.


----------



## -MIK- (16. April 2010)

robert80 schrieb:


> @ Mik
> 
> Du fährst BMW gell  ?



Hihihi, schimmert das so durch?  *ggg*


----------



## robert80 (16. April 2010)

Tiefer schneller Breiter 

Aber nur als Spass gemeint und ned persönlich nehmen....


----------



## -MIK- (16. April 2010)

Ach iwo, neben meiner Bikeleidenschaft, fahre ich leidenschaftlich BMW. Bis vor drei Jahren war ich auch da im Tuning sehr aktiv, hab mit nem Kumpel ne kleine Gemeinschaft geleitet und und und... Von daher: 



robert80 schrieb:


> Tiefer schneller Breiter



PASST.


----------



## Trekki (16. April 2010)

ka1saa schrieb:


> hehe ja bin da auch noch nicht so ganz drin, aber es wird . hab wohl leider bis mai sehr viel um die ohren, aber kannst ja dann bescheid sagen, vielleicht passts ja, ansonsten hats hier ja auch noch mehr roseaner



Wer kommt in der nächsten Woche zum Strommasten-DH-Nightride in KA ? Ich kann mich ab ca. 19h von der Arbeit abseilen.


----------



## nachtradler (16. April 2010)

Ist einer von euch morgen in Barr (Vogesen)? Schau er mal auf dem Campingplatz am Cube der Soulrider vorbei und frag nach mir!


----------



## tgindia (17. April 2010)

Trekki schrieb:


> Wer kommt in der nächsten Woche zum Strommasten-DH-Nightride in KA ? Ich kann mich ab ca. 19h von der Arbeit abseilen.



Wann findet der denn statt und wo wird sich getroffen?


----------



## Trekki (17. April 2010)

Der Strommasten-DH ist hier, ich bin in der nächsten Woche auf einer Dienstreise in Karlsruhe und möchte mich nach der Arbeit etwas bewegen. Da ka1saa vor einiger Zeit von der Strecke erzählt hat, dachte ich wir können dort eine flotten 2er machen. Mit mehr Leuten würde es natürlich auch mehr Spass machen.
Terminvorschlag: Mittwoch abend. Einen guten Treffpunkt könen evtentuell locals machen. 

Locals: wo seit ihr?

-trekki


----------



## Deleted138492 (17. April 2010)

Ich habe gestern rausgefunden, wo das Knarzen am Hinterrad herrührt. Ich habe das Rad auf das Hinterrad gestellt, die Bremse gezogen und dann mit den Knie den Sattel belastet. Dann kann ich sehen, dass die Felge gut einen Zentimeter vor- und zurückspringt (und sich nicht wie vorne schön progressiv bewegt) und gleichzeitig einen halben Zentimeter nach links und rechts(auch wenn ich das Rad absolut gerade nach vorne belaste), wobei die Speichen an der Nabe knarzen. Scheibe und Bremssattel sind es nicht, denn die Schrauben sitzen alle bombenfest. Ist da was kaputt oder nur schlecht eingespeicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gnarze (17. April 2010)

So, gerade das neue Bike vom Dreck aus dem Teutoburger Wald gereinigt.
Jetzt sieht es wieder gut aus!!!


----------



## funbiker9 (17. April 2010)

Trekki schrieb:


> Der Strommasten-DH ist hier, ich bin in der nächsten Woche auf einer Dienstreise in Karlsruhe und möchte mich nach der Arbeit etwas bewegen. Da ka1saa vor einiger Zeit von der Strecke erzählt hat, dachte ich wir können dort eine flotten 2er machen. Mit mehr Leuten würde es natürlich auch mehr Spass machen.
> Terminvorschlag: Mittwoch abend. Einen guten Treffpunkt könen evtentuell locals machen.
> 
> Locals: wo seit ihr?
> ...



Je nachdem aus welcher Richtung du kommst...ist der Funkturm eine guter Treffpunkt. Vorteil, der Einstieg vom SMDH liegt fast genau dort.


----------



## Trekki (17. April 2010)

ok, treffen wir uns an dem Parkplatz hier. Der Funkturm ist direkt nördlich von dort.
Mittwoch, 19.30h mit Licht. Hat jemand Lust?


----------



## funbiker9 (17. April 2010)

Sodele,

Bikeparkbesuch mit glatten drei Stürzen beendet . An der Stelle auch nochmal Danke an meine Protektoren, welche heute so treu an meiner Seite standen und Unheil von mir fern hielten...

Werd vielleicht morgen zum Wattkopf radeln...bin mir aber noch nicht sicher. Mir tun gerade einige Körperteile weh...


----------



## -MIK- (17. April 2010)

Autschn @ Fun, wasn passiert? Ich hab mich gestern auch auf dem Heim_DH gelöffelt, total blöd, der Trail war zum ersten mal dieses Jahr komplett troken und was ist, MIK mal wieder auf der letzten Rille unterwegs (vom Können natürlich), leider auch auf dem Trail und was passiert? Da bricht die Kante vom Trail weg. Schwups war das VR vom Uncle mal n Meter tiefer und ich lag zwei Sekunden später auf dem Rücken....  

Aber gut, Lenker grade un weidda... 

@Müs Lee: Wähä? Ich versteh nur Bahnhof Koffer klaun....


----------



## Deleted138492 (18. April 2010)

Aaalso:

Wenn ich HR belaste (durch Bremsenziehen und Radl nach vorne drücken), dann macht das HR *krack* und *knarz* wegen schlampiger Verspeichung oder kaputter Nabe oder sonstwas. Bei dieser Belastung nach vorne und hinten bewegt sich logischerweise die Felge wegen der Elastizität Speichen. Am Vorderrad bewegt sich die Felge so wie es sein soll: Ohne Geräusche und nicht sprungartig, wie es das HR tut. Hinten aber springt die Felge und hat dann zirka einen Zentimeter nach vorne/hinten zurückgelegt, gleichzeitig aber auch einen halben Zentimeter nach links/rechts, dabei wird das HR aber absolut gerade belastet und es sind keine Querkräfte im Spiel. Das Knacken rührt aus der Nabenregion her und ich denke, dass da was nicht ganz in Ordnung ist, sonst würds ja nicht knacken. . Verständlicher?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (18. April 2010)

Steckachse fetten....


----------



## Deleted138492 (18. April 2010)

Echt? Ist es nur das? Das Rad läuft aber ewig wenn ich es anstoße und absolut einwandfrei.  Ausserdem ist eigentlich genug Fett drauf, aber ich kann ja mal eine weitere Packung drauftun.


----------



## funbiker9 (18. April 2010)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Autschn @ Fun, wasn passiert? Ich hab mich gestern auch auf dem Heim_DH gelöffelt, total blöd, der Trail war zum ersten mal dieses Jahr komplett troken und was ist, MIK mal wieder auf der letzten Rille unterwegs (vom Können natürlich), leider auch auf dem Trail und was passiert? Da bricht die Kante vom Trail weg. Schwups war das VR vom Uncle mal n Meter tiefer und ich lag zwei Sekunden später auf dem Rücken....
> 
> Aber gut, Lenker grade un weidda...
> 
> @Müs Lee: Wähä? Ich versteh nur Bahnhof Koffer klaun....



Ne zum Glück nicht . Allerdings kam mein rechter Beinportektor nicht ganz so gut davon...den hats an einer Stelle glatt zerissen und dem linken fehlt ein bisschen Plastik 

Na ja...heute gehts auf den 'Hometrail's weiter...

Daß ist fieß wenn was weg bricht. Denn damit rechnet man eigentlich gar nicht...da ist man auch recht chancenlos.


----------



## Deleted138492 (18. April 2010)

So, hier mal wat janz krasses vom Tschimbo. Da wurden die Leitungen einfach durch das große Loch im Steuerrohr geschoben anstatt durch die dafür vorgesehenen, kleinen Löcher und nun ist der Gabelschaft im Arsch. Kontrolliert bei euch besser mal, falls noch nicht geschehen. 

btw: Achse wurde gefettet, hat ein bisschen was gebracht, aber weg ist es noch nicht .


----------



## ka1saa (18. April 2010)

Trekki schrieb:


> Wer kommt in der nächsten Woche zum Strommasten-DH-Nightride in KA ? Ich kann mich ab ca. 19h von der Arbeit abseilen.


tach, lieg mit fieber und lecker schleimhusten im bett *grummel*, und das bei dem wetter *augenroll*... davon abgesehn, dass mir noch die passende nacht-beleuchtung fehlt, aber ne kurze runde bis zur dämmerung wär ich sonst dabei gewesen. viel spaß, bis zum nächsten mal!

@müs: nabe vllt. (zusätzlich) nachziehen wg. seitenspiel...?

ps: foren aufm handy sind sone sache XD...


----------



## Deleted138492 (18. April 2010)

Jaja, auch auf dem EiPott ist das so ne Sache ^^. Jedenfalls habe ich vorhin das Fett noch ein bisschen besser verteilt, jetzt ist es ganz weg. Fettes Danke an Tuneman , darauf wäre ich nie gekommen.


----------



## MoRis (18. April 2010)

hey leute meld mich auch mal wieder, bin nur am biken bei dm wetter 
Jetzt hab ich nur ein problem oder wenn es überhaupt ein problem ist !?!?
Also wenn ich neben meinem bike stehe und die vorderrad bremse betätige, merke ich ein leichtes kluckern aus der gabel also an den tauchrohren. Kann ich das bik jetzt wieder einschicken?? Oder sind das die dichtugen?? 
Danke für die hilfe im vorraus
moris


----------



## funbiker9 (18. April 2010)

MoRis schrieb:


> hey leute meld mich auch mal wieder, bin nur am biken bei dm wetter
> Jetzt hab ich nur ein problem oder wenn es überhaupt ein problem ist !?!?
> Also wenn ich neben meinem bike stehe und die vorderrad bremse betätige, merke ich ein leichtes kluckern aus der gabel also an den tauchrohren. Kann ich das bik jetzt wieder einschicken?? Oder sind das die dichtugen??
> Danke für die hilfe im vorraus
> moris



Das ist sehr schwer einzuschätzen was das ist. Ob es als normal angesehen werden kann oder schon ein Defekt ist. Also ich sag mal eine Ferndiagnose ist da fast nicht möglich...

Dann gehts Dir wie mir...ich bin im Moment auch ständig auf dem Bike.


----------



## Deleted138492 (18. April 2010)

Kluckern? Kann ich mir jetzt nix drunter vorstellen . So viel Öl plätschert gar nicht rum, dass da was kluckern könnte, und das meiste ist in der Kartusche. Kontrollier mal, ob die Buchsen eventuell Spiel haben: Finger an den Abstreifer, Bremse ziehen und das Rad vor- und zurückbewegen. Wenn Spiel da ist, spürt man das ganz deutlich.

btw: Ich würde ja auch gerne drauf sitzen, aber man hätte meinen können, die Lager sind mir am zerbröseln, so haben die am Freitag geknackt -.-


----------



## MoRis (18. April 2010)

mhm ich schreib Rose mal ne mail. ma gucken was die dazu sagen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jonalisa (18. April 2010)

Haette zwei Fragen:

@mues lee faehrst du die afterburner mit bashguard und kettenfuehrung?

Wenn ja, welche kettenblaetter, welche kefu und welches bashguard?

@clk2106 wie hast du den zug fuer den sattel-remote verlegt? aussen oder innen im rahmen?

Danke


----------



## MoRis (18. April 2010)

@Müs Lee und was amcht man wenn die buchsen spiel ahben sollten?


----------



## funbiker9 (18. April 2010)

MoRis schrieb:


> @Müs Lee und was amcht man wenn die buchsen spiel ahben sollten?



Neue einbauen...

mach doch mal ein Video, wenns geht.


----------



## clk2106 (18. April 2010)

jonalisa schrieb:


> @clk2106 wie hast du den zug fuer den sattel-remote verlegt? aussen oder innen im rahmen?



der zug liegt aussen, keien vorkehrung im rahmen, leider...


----------



## Deleted138492 (18. April 2010)

@ jonalisa: Jup, Afterburner mit den Originalkettenblättern, Bashguard ist der Race Face Atlas FR und Kefü die Blackspire Stinger (zurechtgeschnitten).


----------



## jonalisa (18. April 2010)

clk2106 schrieb:


> der zug liegt aussen, keien vorkehrung im rahmen, leider...


 

Wie hast du sie dann am Rahmen befestigt? Mit Kabelbindern?


----------



## clk2106 (18. April 2010)

glücklicher weise hat das rose für mich erledigt, aber ja, so wurde es gemacht...


----------



## tgindia (18. April 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> btw: Ich würde ja auch gerne drauf sitzen, aber man hätte meinen können, die Lager sind mir am zerbröseln, so haben die am Freitag geknackt -.-



Hatte ich erwähnt, dass ich mein Rad wegen des Knackens im Tretlager beim Roseservice hatte? Und das alles wieder bestens sei? Ja?

Dann muss ich seit heute und nur 100km weiter sagen, dass es wieder wie zuvor knackst!!! Bei kräftigem Antritt klingt es als ob ich das Tretlager aus einem Kaugummiautomaten gedreht hätte. Mein Gott, hätten Sie doch ne XT-Kurbel mit außenliegenden Lagerschalen verbaut und gut wär's gewesen


----------



## Deleted138492 (18. April 2010)

Mann, das sind ja tolle Aussichten . Wenns bei mir auch so läuft, fliegt der Scheissquirl raus...

Mal eine Frage: Welche Innenlagerbreite brauche ich fürs Jimbo? Ich muss ja wissen, welche Kurbel ich einbauen kann .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herkulars (19. April 2010)

@tgindia:
Steckachse hinten hast Du schon probiert? Saubermachen, fetten, einbauen. Wenn man auf dem Bike sitzt klingt es tatsächlich, als käme das Geräusch aus dem Tretlager.


----------



## -MIK- (19. April 2010)

Glaub das hatten wir alles schon durch:

- Steckachsen vo / hi fetten
- Sattelstütze und -gestänge fetten
- Kettenblätter nachziehen, ggf. mit Kupferpaste schmieren
- Schaltauge fetten

Aber mal ne andere Idee, schlägt es auch beim Treten in der Kette? Wenn ja, würd mir noch der Freilauf einfallen. Mavic Nabe? Guck mal weiter vorn im Thread, da hab ich mal was zum Thema Freilaufdefekt geschrieben.


----------



## Sealer (19. April 2010)

da kann ich echt froh sein, dass ich bis jetzt kein knacken hab, wenn man das hier so liest.
Trotzdem kann ich jetzt bei dem schönen Wetter nicht radeln, da ich seit Freitag den 5. Mittelhandknochen der linken Hand gebrochen hab und der am Mittwoch erstmal mit ner Metallschiene zusammengeschraubt wird. Da kann ich die nächsten 2-3 monate das radeln vergessen


----------



## stevenscrosser (19. April 2010)

F**k! Und das zu Saisonbeginn  Gute Besserung!

Mal auch ne Frage von  mir: Ist bei euch das Abstandsmaß zwischen Reifen und Kettenstreben eigentlich ungefähr identisch? Mir ist gestern aufgefallen,  dass mein Hinterreifen der linken Kettenstrebe ein Stück näher ist, als der rechten.


----------



## -MIK- (19. April 2010)

@Sealer: Gute Besserung, echt blöd zu Saisonbeginn...


----------



## stevenscrosser (19. April 2010)

Wie kam es eigentlich dazu @ Sealer? Bikeunfall?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sealer (19. April 2010)

nein, mim Bike wars nicht, im Labor an ner Säge abgerutscht und ziemlich heftig genau auf die Kante vom Spannbock der Säge geknallt.
ärgert mich total


----------



## Deleted138492 (19. April 2010)

In welchen Labor benötigst du denn eine Säge, die dir die Hand zerschmettern kann? Bist du Pathologe? 

Jedenfalls mein Beileid, ist ganz schön Scheissse, so lange nicht fahren zu können. Ich nehme an, nach der Verheilung musst du zum Kinesitherapeuten?


----------



## nachtradler (19. April 2010)

Hallo Leutz,
war gestern in Barr (nur gucken). Ein paar Bilder vom Beef Cake.


 

 

 

 

 

 
Und hier noch mehr von Rennen:
http://picasaweb.google.de/nachtradler59/Barr2010jpg#


----------



## [email protected] (19. April 2010)

Wahrscheinlich habt ihr das eh gemacht, aber die Steckachse muss nicht nur außen gefettet werden, sodern auch der "Schnellspanner" in der großen Achse.

@ MüsLee... Welche Tretkurbel? Naja wenns schon Saint oder notfalls SLX beide natürlich 2-fach. Was musst du da noch überlegen?


----------



## Deleted138492 (19. April 2010)

Wo soll ich denn den Schnellspanner fetten? An der Klemme?

Überlegen muss ich eigentlich nicht, die Saint sieht weit besser aus als die Afterburner, aber die Kosten . Ich denke, wenn die Bremse dran ist habe ich eh fast kein Geld mehr und wenn die neuen Lager halten, dann bleibt die Afterburner erst mal. Wenn sie nicht halten, fliegt sie raus.


----------



## [email protected] (19. April 2010)

Du kannst doch den Spanner aus der 12mm Hülse rausziehen. Einfach die Plastikmutter am Ende abdrehen dann hast du beide Teile einzeln in der Hand...

Danach die "kleine" Achse und den Konus, der die 12mm Achse spreizt, gut fetten...


----------



## Deleted138492 (19. April 2010)

Ok, mache ich nachher. Vielleicht muss ich nachher ja feststellen, dass nicht die Lager das Knacken auslösen, sondern bloß die Achse . Wünschenswert wäre es.


----------



## JustFlying (19. April 2010)

Habe gestern auch ein merkwürdiges Knacken aus der Kurbel- Gegend gehört und daraufhin mal die Steckachse gefettet. Bis jetzt ist alles ruhig geblieben


----------



## stiffee25 (19. April 2010)

hy jungs meld mich auch mal wieder


wollte mal fragen ob hier einer nen beefcake dh rahmen haben möchte??? orange/weiß


----------



## Deleted138492 (19. April 2010)

Schon, aber meine Komponenten (Gabel+Dämpfer) passen nicht so recht ^^. Ist es deiner?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stiffee25 (19. April 2010)

ja ist meiner der rahmen wird auch mit dämpfer verkauft!!


----------



## Flouu (19. April 2010)

für?^^


----------



## Deleted138492 (19. April 2010)

Interessiert wäre ich schon, aber ich habe weder Geld noch passende Gabel. Ich denke nicht, dass du mein Jimbo zum Tausch nimmst, oder? Wobei sich 2 Jimbos bestimmt nicht in der Garage langweilen, das BC ist ja eher angeberisch und nicht am moderaten Jimbo interessiert. Es ist doch so arg einsam, du musst mit mir tauschen .


----------



## Deleted138492 (19. April 2010)

Ach so: Nochmals fettes Danke an Tuneman, das Fetten des Inneren der Steckachse hat das Knacken so gut wie vollständig beseitigt! Nur noch beim Bremsen machts kurz "knack", aber mehr auch nicht. Die Lager waren also gar nicht die Quelle allen Übels . Bliebe nur noch, die Bremsen ans Bremsen zu bringen .


----------



## trigger666 (19. April 2010)

nabend, melde mich mal wieder. übermorgen wird mein bike abgeholt. das tretlager ist defekt. hat einer erfahrungswerte, wie lange man auf sein rad warten muss?


----------



## stiffee25 (19. April 2010)

ne tausche nicht gegen nen jimbo hab ja selber eins^^
was ich genau für den rahmen#dämpfer haben will kann ch euch gerne per pn schicken


----------



## Deleted138492 (19. April 2010)

Würdest du die Gabel und Kurbel auch anbieten, wäre ich interessiert. Ist beides nicht dabei, leider nicht .


----------



## stiffee25 (19. April 2010)

die gabel und kurbel gebe ich nicht dazu


----------



## Deleted138492 (19. April 2010)

Schade . Naja, hier wäre es wohl auch ein wenig oversized, wie man neuerdings mit diesen ganzen Anglizismen sagt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morph027 (19. April 2010)

Ich hatte auf meinem Hardtail mit 100er Reba einen Sticker "Fahrtechnik statt Federweg"  Ich glaub, gerade als Biker, der schon länger fährt und vom HT kommt, hat mit nem Onkel viel Spass und Reserven für Berg hoch und runter. Da lässt man dann auch die Kids stehen, die als erstes richtiges Bike ein 160er Fully hatten


----------



## funbiker9 (19. April 2010)

stiffee25 schrieb:


> hy jungs meld mich auch mal wieder
> 
> 
> wollte mal fragen ob hier einer nen beefcake dh rahmen haben möchte??? orange/weiß



Weswegen verkaufst du denn den BC Rahmen...wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## -MIK- (19. April 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Ok, mache ich nachher. Vielleicht muss ich nachher ja feststellen, dass nicht die Lager das Knacken auslösen, sondern bloß die Achse . Wünschenswert wäre es.





JustFlying schrieb:


> Habe gestern auch ein merkwürdiges Knacken aus der Kurbel- Gegend gehört und daraufhin mal die Steckachse gefettet. Bis jetzt ist alles ruhig geblieben





[email protected] schrieb:


> Du kannst doch den Spanner aus der 12mm Hülse rausziehen. Einfach die Plastikmutter am Ende abdrehen dann hast du beide Teile einzeln in der Hand...
> 
> Danach die "kleine" Achse und den Konus, der die 12mm Achse spreizt, gut fetten...





Müs Lee schrieb:


> Ach so: Nochmals fettes Danke an Tuneman, das Fetten des Inneren der Steckachse hat das Knacken so gut wie vollständig beseitigt! Nur noch beim Bremsen machts kurz "knack", aber mehr auch nicht. Die Lager waren also gar nicht die Quelle allen Übels . Bliebe nur noch, die Bremsen ans Bremsen zu bringen .



Also jetzt veräppelste mich aber Müss Lee, davon hab ich schon vor einem halben Jahr gesprochen....  

@Stifee: Was steht denn jetzt mit ner weißen 40 im Keller?


----------



## [email protected] (19. April 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Ach so: Nochmals fettes Danke an Tuneman, das Fetten des Inneren der Steckachse hat das Knacken so gut wie vollständig beseitigt! Nur noch beim Bremsen machts kurz "knack", aber mehr auch nicht. Die Lager waren also gar nicht die Quelle allen Übels . Bliebe nur noch, die Bremsen ans Bremsen zu bringen .



Hehe freut mich das es geklappt hat... bei der Bremse habe ich leider keinen Universaltipp ich habe 2 absolute sorglos THE ONEs. Druckpunkt,Breskraft, Dichtheit und klingeln alles vollkommen i.O....


----------



## stiffee25 (19. April 2010)

@funbiker
ich will mal was neues das ist der einzige grund
hätte ich mehr geld würde ich´s behalten

@-mik-
das ist noch  geheim
und es steht im wohnzimmer


----------



## -MIK- (19. April 2010)

stiffee25 schrieb:


> @-mik-
> das ist noch  geheim
> und es steht im wohnzimmer



Ey, mach kein Schei$$, hier gehts um Bikes da versteh ich keinen Spaß... 

Ich wills wissen, ich will ich will ich will.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (19. April 2010)

Ach und PS.: Bikes im Wohnzimmer *sabber*, geilste wo geht.


----------



## stiffee25 (19. April 2010)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Ey, mach kein Schei$$, hier gehts um Bikes da versteh ich keinen Spaß...
> 
> Ich wills wissen, ich will ich will ich will.....



es ist neon grün das kann ich schon sagen und fängt mit Z an


----------



## -MIK- (19. April 2010)

Zonenschein? 

Für die Nummer wirst Du in Willingen bestraft....


----------



## stiffee25 (19. April 2010)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Zonenschein?
> 
> Für die Nummer wirst Du in Willingen bestraft....



ne ist kein zonenschein^^

du mußt mich erstmal kriegen


----------



## stevenscrosser (19. April 2010)

Wieder eine Geräuschkulisse seit heute Nachmittag  Knacken und Klickern beim bergauf pedalieren. Immer am gleichen Punkt auf der Kreisbahn von den Pedalen. Allerdings nur auf dem kleinsten Kettenblatt.  Idee?

Nochmal die Frage : Ist bei euch das Abstandsmaß zwischen Reifen und Kettenstreben eigentlich ungefähr identisch? Mir ist gestern aufgefallen, dass mein Hinterreifen der linken Kettenstrebe ein Stück näher ist, als der rechten.


----------



## Deleted138492 (19. April 2010)

@ stevens: Bei mir fing es auch so an . Achse fetten und dann mal testen. 

@MIK: Mein Gedächtnis trennt Wichtiges von Unwichtigem. An sich ganz gut. Nur blöd, dass das Wichtige meist nicht im Kopf bleibt, weswegen sich Unwichtiger Blödsinn jahrelang festklammert und ums Verrecken keinen Platz für Wichtiges schaffen möchte. Ich bitte um Vergebung, mein Hirn weiss es halt nicht besser . 

@ stiffee: Rück schon raus! Name und Partlist der neuen Gespielin preisgeben und den alten Rahmen überlässt du mir .


----------



## -MIK- (20. April 2010)

stevenscrosser schrieb:


> Wieder eine Geräuschkulisse seit heute Nachmittag  Knacken und Klickern beim bergauf pedalieren. Immer am gleichen Punkt auf der Kreisbahn von den Pedalen. Allerdings nur auf dem kleinsten Kettenblatt.  Idee?



Kettenblatt ausbauen, säubern und mit CuPa einbauen.  Hatte ich auch...

@Müs Lee: Hihi,  da musste ich schmunzeln...

@Stifee: Kennste den Hasen und den Igel....


----------



## flo-air (20. April 2010)

Ich vermute bei dem Knacken die Kettenblattschrauben. Aber zerreist mich nicht, wenn`s nicht stimmt. 
Hab bei meiner 2009er Jimbo 4 jetzt nen RaceFace- Bashguard dran, und da sind die Kettenblatt- Schrauben ein Mini- Stück zu lang.
Bekomm ich die Schrauben auch vom Fahrradhändler um die Ecke?
Wollte ungerne die Originalen der FSA- Kurbel bearbeiten...

Eigentliche Frage: Wie lange dauert im Regelfall eine Erstinspektion?
Bike wurde heute geholt? Kann ich damit rechnen, dass ich`s nächste Woche wieder habe, wenn nix Größeres dran is?

Danke für eure Antworten 

Grüße vom Flo


----------



## Deleted138492 (20. April 2010)

Bei mir passten die Schrauben. Sicher, dass du nix falsch gemacht hast?


----------



## flo-air (20. April 2010)

Hm, wüsste nicht, was ich falsch gemacht haben könnte...
Die 4 Schrauben lösen, drittes Kettenblatt raus, Bashguard ran und wieder festschrauben 
Evtl. gibt von RaceFace ja verschiedenen Bashguards, meiner ist von ner Atlas-KeFü, glaube ich.
Foto kann ich grad keins machen, Bike wurde heut ja zur Insp abgeholt, hoffentlich geht das fix, ich will biken ! 
@ Müs Lee: Hast du ne Info, wie lange sone Insp dauert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (20. April 2010)

Wenn se zu lang sind, dann leg ne kleine Unterlegscheibe dazwischen.

BTW.: Kein Plan wie lange so eine Inspek dauert, je nach was Rose gerade zu tun hat.


----------



## Deleted138492 (20. April 2010)

Ich glaube, die haben etwas mehr zu tun als sonst, der erste Abholtermin war erst 2 Wochen, nachdem ich meine Probleme bei Rose beklagt hatte.


----------



## stiffee25 (20. April 2010)

@mik     es ist nen ZUMBI


----------



## flo-air (20. April 2010)

Wenn das mit so ner Unterlegscheibe so einfach wäre...
Die Schrauben ändern ja vom Gewinde zum Schraubenkopf ihren Durchmesser, (ich glaub konisch nennt man das), so dass man da keine Unterlegscheiben drunter bekommt.
Muss ich mir halt was anderes einfallen lassen...


----------



## funbiker9 (20. April 2010)

Dann bin ich mal gespannt was es wird Stiffee. Dem BC scheinen wohl nicht viele treu zu bleiben...*tsss*


----------



## -MIK- (20. April 2010)

stiffee25 schrieb:


> @mik     es ist nen ZUMBI



Muah geil, n F-44?  Aber lieb, dass Du mich nicht länger gefoltert hast (die eine schlaflose Nacht... )



flo-air schrieb:


> Wenn das mit so ner Unterlegscheibe so einfach wäre...
> Die Schrauben ändern ja vom Gewinde zum Schraubenkopf ihren Durchmesser, (ich glaub konisch nennt man das), so dass man da keine Unterlegscheiben drunter bekommt.
> Muss ich mir halt was anderes einfallen lassen...



Keule, mal ehrlich, ich hab schon so viele Senkkopfschrauben mit ner U-Scheibe unterlegt.... dat jeth in jedem Fall, ansonsten legst die U-Scheibe halte zwischen 2. KB und Bashguard.


----------



## stiffee25 (20. April 2010)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Muah geil, n F-44?  Aber lieb, dass Du mich nicht länger gefoltert hast (die eine schlaflose Nacht... )
> 
> 
> 
> ja ein f-44  nur jetzt muß ich von orange auf grün umsteigen das heißt neue klamotten


----------



## stevenscrosser (20. April 2010)

Ich habe ja erst gedacht, dass du aus MBUZI 'ZUMBI' gemacht hast. Kann aber eher nicht sein so im Nachhinein. Um ans kleine Kettenblatt zu kommen, liegt ne Kurbeldemontage vor mir oder?


----------



## Deleted138492 (20. April 2010)

Jop, Kurbel muss ab, da die Schrauben nur von der Innenseite her erreichbar sind.

Btw: Zumbi ist doch dieser polnische Zweimannbetrieb, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stiffee25 (20. April 2010)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Muah geil, n F-44?  Aber lieb, dass Du mich nicht länger gefoltert hast (die eine schlaflose Nacht... )
> 
> 
> 
> Keule, mal ehrlich, ich hab schon so viele Senkkopfschrauben mit ner U-Scheibe unterlegt.... dat jeth in jedem Fall, ansonsten legst die U-Scheibe halte zwischen 2. KB und Bashguard.





Müs Lee schrieb:


> Jop, Kurbel muss ab, da die Schrauben nur von der Innenseite her erreichbar sind.
> 
> Btw: Zumbi ist doch dieser polnische Zweimannbetrieb, oder?



jo kommt aus polen(auch selten das was AUS polen kommt^^)...ob das nenn zweimannbetrieb ist kein plan......


----------



## nachtradler (20. April 2010)

Naja, 2 Mann Betrieb wohl nicht unbedingt:
http://www.zumbicycles.com/english/index.php


----------



## Deleted138492 (20. April 2010)

Ah, anders wars . Die haben zu zweit gestartet und waren 2007 oder so auf einer Bikemesse, und mittlerweile haben sie die Firma ein wenig erweitert ^^. Ich habe das, glaube ich, in irgendeiner französischsprachigen Freeridebravo gelesen.


----------



## robert80 (21. April 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Ich glaube, die haben etwas mehr zu tun als sonst, der erste Abholtermin war erst 2 Wochen, nachdem ich meine Probleme bei Rose beklagt hatte.




Bei mir auch, mein nächster Termin war der 08.05.; anscheinend hat die Saison schon voll begonnen


----------



## trigger666 (21. April 2010)

die abholung bei mir hat heute morgen nicht geklappt.

abgesprochen war zwischen 08 und 10 uhr. um 11.45 uhr kam der anruf vom fahrer er ist gleich da???!!!

da war uns keiner mehr zu hause.

naja, jetzt will der fahrer heute abend bis 18 uhr hier sein. bin gespannt.


----------



## Deleted138492 (21. April 2010)

Immerhin haben die bei dir angerufen . Ich habe morgen so gut wie keine Zeit, werde also schlecht erreichbar sein, und diese verdammte Spedition (welche mir immer noch unbekannt ist) hat keine Uhrzeit angegeben! Der Herr Steverding konnte auch nix dazu sagen, deshalb werde ich morgen mal ein wenig nachforschen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trigger666 (21. April 2010)

ich konnte im pro service auftrag auswählen, zu welcher uhrzeit die abholung erfolgt.

ging das bei dir nicht müs lee?


----------



## Deleted138492 (21. April 2010)

Nee, war kein Pro Service. Ich hatte Herrn Steverding die Lage beschrieben und er hat den nächsten Abholtermin ausgemacht, aber die Uhrzeit sei Aufgabe der Spedition. Finde ich, erhlich gesagt, beschissen.


----------



## trigger666 (21. April 2010)

hat geklappt

der fahrer hat eben das paket abgeholt.

jetzt geht es los mit minuten zählen, bis der onkel wieder nach hause kommt.


----------



## MoRis (21. April 2010)

@trigger666 in  14 tage wieder da oder was wurde dir gesagt?

Also ich habe heut eine Email bekommen von dem herr fortmeier. wegen meiner gabel(kluckern) er sagt ich sollte es zur überprüfung einschicken oder zu evtl. reperatur.
Dann werd ich das mal machen 14 tage sind schon inordnung das gute wetter hat sich ja auch erstmal verabschiedet. Aber schicke gleich ganzes bike hin, gabel ausbauen hab ich jetzt auch keine lust.
moris


----------



## marcossa (21. April 2010)

soooo

mein bike ist fertig. nun nur noch abholen die karre


----------



## Deleted138492 (21. April 2010)

Na, dann wünsche ich dir mal viel Spaß damit .


----------



## stevenscrosser (21. April 2010)

Auf jeden Fall n' Schnäppsche


----------



## marcossa (21. April 2010)

ich vermute ihr seid wie immer bildergeil ^^


----------



## ka1saa (21. April 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Nee, war kein Pro Service. Ich hatte Herrn Steverding die Lage beschrieben und er hat den nächsten Abholtermin ausgemacht, aber die Uhrzeit sei Aufgabe der Spedition. Finde ich, erhlich gesagt, beschissen.


bist ja auch in luxemburg, pro service ins ausland is halt sone sache, da zahlt sich jede firma dumm und dämlich ... zahlst ja immerhin nichts für das ständige hin- und hergeschicke, oder? das is mit spedition nämlich gelinde gesagt schweine teuer, also eigentlich top service für umme (?), blöd halt, wenn die spedition zicken macht, aber da wird wohl leider die auswahl auch nicht unendlich groß sein. nunja... "einfach" mal nach bocholt fahren xD, bist immerhin näher dran als ich .



marcossa schrieb:


> ich vermute ihr seid wie immer bildergeil  ^^


waswiewo?? ^^


----------



## Deleted138492 (21. April 2010)

Ja, einfach mal nach Bocholt fahren. Is kla. So ganz ohne Auto, Führerschein oder Fahrer, der dazu bereit wäre, auf die Schnelle 800km runterzuschrubben, damit mein Rad früher wieder einsatzbereit ist ^^. Ich würde es ja gerne tun, aber leider, leider ist das nicht drin. Ich fürchte, ich muss wieder ein paar Wochen ohne Rad auskommen . Falls überhaupt jemand am Freitag hier aufkreuzt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nachtradler (21. April 2010)

@müs lee: Alda, du schraubst zu viel an deinem Rad herum. Man kann auch Dinge kaputtverbessern.
Demnächst müssen wir noch Plan für Willingen machen. Melde dich mal per PN.


----------



## Deleted138492 (21. April 2010)

Kaputtverbessern - Blödsinn . Und wenn doch, habe ich ja wieder was zu schrauben .

Jo, ein Plan muss her. Ich spreche noch mal mit meinem Kumpel darüber, vielleicht kann der uns auch fahren. Schaun wir mal, dann sehn wir schon . Am Wochenende oder so gebe ich dir Bescheid.


----------



## -MIK- (22. April 2010)

Wie oft war die Büchse denn jetzt eigentlich schon in Bocholt?


----------



## Deleted138492 (22. April 2010)

Ein mal erst, die Bremsen gingen ein mal alleine auf die Reise.


----------



## -MIK- (22. April 2010)

Ah, okay....


----------



## trigger666 (22. April 2010)

@MoRis

eine dauer für die reparatur wurde mir schriftlich nicht genannt. am telefon hieß es a.s.a.p., da ja ein defekt vorliegt und kein service oder ähnliches gemacht werden soll.

da ich zwei wochen auf die abholung warten musste, gehe ich davon aus, das mein bike sofort in die werkstatt kommt.

rose plant die termine auf den tag genau, da ich als kunde kein verständnis dafür habe erst zwei wochen auf die abholung zu warten und dann nochmal zwei wochen auf die rücksendung.

ich werde euch auf den laufenden halten was den zeitlichen ablauf angeht.


----------



## Deleted138492 (22. April 2010)

Mir wurde grade mitgeteilt, dass DHL mein Rad abholen wird. Mal schauen, welche Uhrzeit die im Sinn hatten .


----------



## stevenscrosser (22. April 2010)

Macht ihr da eigentlich noch so Schutzfolien um Rahmen etc. oder schickt ihr es so nackt, wie es gekommen ist im Monster-Karton wieder weg?


----------



## MoRis (22. April 2010)

nochmal zu meinem problem hatte schon einmal jemand was mit der Fox Talas??
ist das vllt. normal das die kp geräusche macht oder so also beim bremsen wenn ich mich neben das rad stelle und es leicht vor und zurück bewege. Ist halt so nen kluckern. hab keine lust das mein bike wieder 2 wochen oder mehr weg ist ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (22. April 2010)

Ein Kluckern wie ein Schluck Wasser im Glas? Oder so ein Knacken? Steuersatz fest? Buchsenspiel? Beläge, die sich bewegen? Ferndiagnosen sind immer schwer.

Eine gute Neuigkeit gibts aber (war eine schwere Geburt): DHL Luxemburg und Deutschland wissen endlich beide Bescheid, was angfangs in der Lokalvertretung nicht der Fall war, es gibt eine Bestellnummer, welche erst vor Kurzem kam, morgen kommt einer zwischen 3 und 5 das Rad abholen und wird sogar per Express geliefert . Hätte ich nicht erwartet und auch gar nicht verlangt, aber die Telefonfrau von DHL sagte da so nebenbei. Naja, mir ists recht.

Top, sage ich nur .


----------



## trigger666 (22. April 2010)

ich habe für den rückversand den karton verwendet. vorderrad ausgebaut, sattel und pedale ab und die wichtigsten Stelle zusätzlich abgepolstert.

bin gepannt wann es die erste rückmeldung von rose gibt.


----------



## ka1saa (22. April 2010)

MoRis schrieb:


> nochmal zu meinem problem hatte schon einmal jemand was mit der Fox Talas??
> ist das vllt. normal das die kp geräusche macht oder so also beim bremsen wenn ich mich neben das rad stelle und es leicht vor und zurück bewege. Ist halt so nen kluckern. hab keine lust das mein bike wieder 2 wochen oder mehr weg ist ...


das einzige, was mir spontan zu einfällt, wärn die innenverlegten züge, die gegen den rahmen klappern, hört sich bei dünnem aluauch ganz witzig an... aber gluckern... meine joplin hat grad gegluckert, als ich sie falsch rum gehalten hab beim sitzrohr entdrecken (noch von letzter woche xD), bei der gabel fällt mir nichts auf.
ach ja, steckachse gefettet und schön geräuschlos unterwegs xD, aber das nur am rande und nicht zu dem <-- problem.


@müs lee: coole sache  gehts hoffentlich diesmal schneller. bin grad am hadern, ob ich den erstservice nicht einfach hier irgendwo mach, weil ichs rad nicht weggeben will  .


----------



## MoRis (22. April 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Ein Kluckern wie ein Schluck Wasser im Glas? Oder so ein Knacken? Steuersatz fest? Buchsenspiel? Beläge, die sich bewegen? Ferndiagnosen sind immer schwer.



Kann auch sein das zu wenig luft auf der federgabel ist Hab das noch nie überprüft


----------



## Deleted138492 (22. April 2010)

Dann knackt oder kluckert die aber nicht. Es macht höchstens mal klack, wenn sie durchschlägt, mehr aber nicht.


----------



## MoRis (22. April 2010)

Achso, Steuersatz mache ich doch an der Schraube oben Fest oder also da wo der Vorbau festgeschraubt ist!?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (22. April 2010)

Vorbau losschrauben und die Schraube an der Kappe ein wenig anziehen. Aber nicht zu fest, immer nur wenig und danach kontrollieren, ob das Kluckern noch da ist.


----------



## MoRis (22. April 2010)

ok danke mach ich morgen


----------



## stiffee25 (23. April 2010)

verkaufe Gravity light  31,8/40mm/710mm


----------



## monsterheadbang (23. April 2010)

Hallo Leute, sorry das ich mich in Euren Thread einmische, ich bin der Konstrukteur der Rose Bikes, Andi Heimerdinger. Natürlich verfolge ich den Thread mit, an dieser Stelle Danke für Euer Feedback+natürlich Danke, das Ihr mit unseren Rädern fahrt. Weiter so!
Eine Sache: ich+ Bobby Root würden natürlich gerne auf das Treffen kommen, nur der Termin ist etwas ungünstig für uns, genau zwischen Freeridefestival+Bike Expo.
Wie siehts aus, könnt Ihr das Ding noch verlegen, z.b. auf den 29-30 Mai, oder den 3-6 Juni?


----------



## Deleted138492 (23. April 2010)

Boah, das läge genau im Prüfungsstress . Ausserdem ist das Hotel schon gebucht. Kommen würde ich wohl, aber der Termin ist eher ungünstig.

Ich nehme an, Frau te Uhle hat Sie informiert. Wie viele Leute würden Sie egentlich mitbringen?

Mal so nebenbei: Ich würde vorschlagen, für die nächste Serie die Lackqualität zu verbessern und wieder anodisierte Rahmen anzubieten. Der bisher verwendete Lack ist leider nicht der Widerstandsfähigste.


----------



## stevenscrosser (23. April 2010)

Das sieht bei genauerem Durchlesen schwer nach Fake aus Müs Lee...


----------



## Deleted138492 (23. April 2010)

Hmm, das denke ich zwar nicht aber das werden wir ja sehen. Notfalls kann ich Rose anschreiben und nachhaken.


----------



## stevenscrosser (23. April 2010)

Wäre lieb von dir, wenn du das machen könntest


----------



## Deleted138492 (23. April 2010)

Ich schaue erst mal, was der Herr monsterheadbang so sagt und frage gegebenenfalls nach. Jetzt Rose anzuschreiben hat keinen Sinn, ich bekomme frühestens am Montag eine Antwort.

btw: Die Abholung heute hat super geklappt, um Punkt 3 stand ein DHL-Männlein vor unserer Türe .


----------



## nachtradler (24. April 2010)

Allzuviel hat der monsterheadbang nicht zu schreiben. Hier noch was:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=431173&page=2
Und das hört sich nicht an, wie vom Konstrukteur unserer Räder. Also Fake, ignorieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stiffee25 (24. April 2010)

wieso müßen immer so ******* hier im thread  schreiben

hier wird kein termin verschoben


----------



## -MIK- (24. April 2010)

Gääähn... Moin Mädels, wasn hier schon wieder los? Naja egal:


----------



## funbiker9 (24. April 2010)

Der MIK in Action .


Falls jemand von den Karlsruhern Lust und Laune hat auf den Wattkopf zu radeln und den SMDH zu fahren ich bin heute Mittag vor Ort


----------



## Trekki (24. April 2010)

Ich war Mittwoch abend dort und war überrascht, wie viele Biker ich dort getroffen habe. Schöne Abfahrt, habe aber einmal den Chickenrun genommen und musste einmal absteigen da ich die Spur nicht fand. Könnte etwas länger sein. Insgesamt ca. 150hm.
Viel spass heute mittag, bei mir gehts in 7-Gebirge. Da gibt es auch schöne abfahrten.
-trekki


----------



## funbiker9 (24. April 2010)

Ja ab und an trifft man dort doch einige gleich gesinnte. Werd vielleicht mal gucken ob ich dort was neues finde. Dir auch viel Spaß im 7-Gebirge...

Gruß


----------



## Deleted138492 (24. April 2010)

Ich denke nicht, dass es ein Fake ist. Gestern hatte Frau te Uhle mich gefragt, wie es mit dem Datum und der Teilnehmerzahl stünde und gab dem Andi wohl Bescheid. Es kann ja kein Zufall sein, dass ein Troll weiss, wann und was ich mit den Leuten von Rose schreibe.


----------



## -MIK- (24. April 2010)

Schreib halt Rose an, dann weißt Du, wissen wir mehr.

@Fun: Jouh, war nix Wildes ab hat Laune gemacht. Hab jetzt mal ein paar Bilder von Bad Wildbad und dem kleinen Steinfeld gesehen, Hollad die Waldfee, glaub ich werd Dich dieses Jahr noch kontaktieren, um mir das live anzusehen....


----------



## funbiker9 (24. April 2010)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Schreib halt Rose an, dann weißt Du, wissen wir mehr.
> 
> @Fun: Jouh, war nix Wildes ab hat Laune gemacht. Hab jetzt mal ein paar Bilder von Bad Wildbad und dem kleinen Steinfeld gesehen, Hollad die Waldfee, glaub ich werd Dich dieses Jahr noch kontaktieren, um mir das live anzusehen....



Na klar, sag auf jeden Fall Bescheid. Dann fahren wir da ein paar mal gemeinsam runter...die Linie zu kennen ist die halbe Miete in Wildbad.

Ich komm auch gerade vom Wattkopp wieder...hab da ein paar Trails gesucht, bin jetzt klinisch tot . Diese verdammten Höhenmeter.


----------



## -MIK- (24. April 2010)

Jouh, muss mal gucken, ob das in meinem Sommerurlaub passt. Sind ja mal eben 370km.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jonalisa (25. April 2010)

@stiffee25

Haben das Beef Cake und das Uncle Jimbo die gleiche Einbeulaenge fuer den Daempfer?


----------



## jonalisa (25. April 2010)

Ich wuerde gerne beim Kauf meines Uncle Jimbos den Fox Float Rp23 gegen den Fox DHX Air 5.0 tauschen lassen!!!

*Was haelt ihr davon???*

Habe mich bei Rose noch nicht darueber informiert ob sie diesen Wechsel ueberhaupt vornehmen wuerden, aber sollte rein technisch gesehen kein Problem darstellen.
Ich werde beim Bike Festival in Riva mal ihren Stand aufsuchen.

Die Einbaulaenge sollte die gleiche sein, aber dazu kann mir Stiffee25 sicherlich mehr sagen.

Laut Fox Homepage haben beide Dampfer mehr oder weniger den gleichen Einsatzzweck, die Einbaulaengen und Federwege stimmen auch ueberein. Der Daempfer sollte also perfekt auf die Gabel abstimmbar sein?!

Ich fahre sowieso ohne Trinkflasche und der Gewichtsunterschied belaeuft sich vielleicht auf 150 Gramm maximal bei gleicher Laenge.

Warte auf eure Meinungen bzw. Anregungen!!!


----------



## -MIK- (25. April 2010)

Beim Kauf meines 2009er Jimbos habe ich genau diese Änderung vornehmen wollen. Man hat mir seiner Zeit davon abgeraten, weil der Hinterbau auf genau den RP23 ausgelegt sei. Soweit die Aussage von Rose.

Unser Müs Lee hat den Dämpfer bereits bei TFTuned pimpen lassen und ist viel zufriedener. Ob das jetzt rein subjektiv ist, sei dahin gestellt, unterm Strich funzt das Bike nach dem Eingriff nach wie vor.

Sollte mein RP23 sich mal verabschieden, landet bei mir auch der DHX Air in der Büchse. Nen Flaschenhalter hat am Enduro m.M. eh nix zu suchen, von daher druf gschisse. 

Meine Empfehlung daher: Bau um und berichte wie es sich anfühlt...


----------



## trigger666 (25. April 2010)

Da mein Bike gerade bei Rose ist, kann ich es nicht nachmessen, daher meine Frage an Euch. Welchen Durchmesser benötige ich beim Kauf einer Variostütze für meinen Onkel? 30,9 oder 31,6mm?

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## -MIK- (25. April 2010)

31,6


----------



## trigger666 (25. April 2010)

@ MIK

Danke schön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (25. April 2010)

Kein Ding...


----------



## Deleted138492 (25. April 2010)

@ jonalisa: Wie viel wÃ¼rde das Upgrade zum DHX Air kosten? Wenn es unter 120â¬ ist, dann tausche ihn. Wenns mehr ist, fahr den RP23 und notiere dir, was dir nicht dran gefÃ¤llt. Dann schickst du den DÃ¤mpfer zu TFTuned oder verkaufst ihn .


----------



## jonalisa (25. April 2010)

@MIK Danke fuer die ausfuehrliche Anwort!!!

@Stiffee25 Hoffe du hast meine Frage gesehen?!?!

An alle anderen: Was haelt ihr von meiner Idee beim Uncle den Daempfer zu tauschen bzw. stimmt ihr MIK zu?!?!?!


----------



## Deleted138492 (25. April 2010)

*hust* siehe meinen Post über dir *ähem*

Und du kannst nicht erwarten, dass dir hier jeder binnen 3 Stunden antwortet. Man hat auch noch ein anderes Leben...


----------



## jonalisa (25. April 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> @ jonalisa: Wie viel würde das Upgrade zum DHX Air kosten? Wenn es unter 120 ist, dann tausche ihn. Wenns mehr ist, fahr den RP23 und notiere dir, was dir nicht dran gefällt. Dann schickst du den Dämpfer zu TFTuned oder verkaufst ihn .


 

Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das Upgrade eine Unsumme kosten wuerde, da der Preisunterschied der beiden Daempfer keine 100 betraegt.


----------



## Deleted138492 (25. April 2010)

Der Einkaufspreis für Rose liegt aber weit tiefer und die Preise für DHX und RP23 kann eine größere Differenz haben als die Aftermarketpreise (welche eh total überhöht sind). Frag einfach mal, was das kosten würde.


----------



## jonalisa (25. April 2010)

Jup, werd ich machen.

Meld mich dann.

mfg


----------



## ka1saa (25. April 2010)

jonalisa schrieb:


> Fox DHX Air 5.0


@müs lee, hattest du das nich auch machen wollen unds ist an irgendwas gehangen, was man hätte zurechtsägen müssen? erinner mich aber grad nicht mehr so genau, obs nicht vllt. n anderer dämpfer war.

hab am fr. zum nachm krank sein wieder in schwung kommen ne "normale" radtour auf waldautobahnen u.ä. gemacht (alternative wäre gewesen, mit der bahn zum ziel zu fahren, musste 70km wo hin) und hab dafür das jimbo genommen, weil ich mein anderes rad verliehen hab und das andere andere grad nen defekt hat ^^. davon abgesehn, dass mir der hintern weh getan hat  (slr ohne sitzpolster und wenig jahreskilometer... naja ^^), ging aber auch das top mitm jimbo (jaja mitm cc wärs natürlich noch besser gewesen, aber dadrum gehts ja nicht ), hab halt mal bisl mehr luft in die dicken alberts.


----------



## Deleted138492 (25. April 2010)

Das war ein X-Fusion H3 LT, aber ich hätte an jedem gleich aufgebauten Dämpfer rumsägen müssen, weil der Piggyback im Weg ist. Ausser Roco Air und DHX Air passen keine normalen Dämpfer (Stahlfeder wie Luft) ohne Modifikation.


----------



## jonalisa (26. April 2010)

Hab mich bei Rose schlau gemacht.

Leider führen sie die beiden Dämpfer nicht mit der gleichen Einbaulänge in ihrem Sortiment.

Float 21,59cm (8,5")
DHX 22,225cm (8,74")

Daher kann der Austausch über das Custommade Programm leider nicht vorgenommen werden.

Schade


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trigger666 (26. April 2010)

Habe heute Nachricht von Rose bekommen. Mein Bike ist da. Da Sie das Tretlager an den Hersteller weiterleiten, kann ich mit maximal 2 Wochen Wartezeit rechnen.


----------



## Deleted138492 (26. April 2010)

@ jonalisa: Kein Wunder, der Float geht nur bis 216mm und der DHX fängt bei 222 an. Im Rosekatalog fährt der Andi Heimerdinger aber auch ein Uncle Jimbo mit DHX. Vielleicht passt das ja doch...


----------



## MoRis (26. April 2010)

moin leute grad meine Fox ausgebaut, geht ja eig. ganz leicht. Morgen schick ich se dann zu Rose und die weiter nach toxoholics. Hoffentlich ist se wieder in 2 wochen da...


----------



## Deleted138492 (26. April 2010)

Willst du sie nicht lieber zu Rose schicken? Ich weiss nicht, ob die in 





			
				Google Maps schrieb:
			
		

> Rose, Andalusia, Covington, Alabama 36420, Vereinigte Staaten


 richtig ist .


----------



## MoRis (26. April 2010)

Schlaumeier.....


----------



## Deleted138492 (26. April 2010)

Eigentlich kannst du sie gleich zu Toxoholics schicken, das geht schneller. Du brauchst nur einen kleinen Zettel mit der Fehlerbeschreibung in den Karton zu packen. Ausserdem ist die Gefahr, dass ein pöhser Briefträger damit Fußball spielt, dank dem kürzeren Transportweg geringer .


----------



## MoRis (26. April 2010)

Dann bezahlst du aber den Versand!!  oder gibs auch ne Toxoholics stelle in Europa??


----------



## Deleted138492 (26. April 2010)

Na klar. Es gibt nur DIE Toxoholicsvertretung, und zwar bei euch in Schland . Geh einfach auf deren HP http://www.toxoholics.de/ und klick den Reiter Kontakt an, dort steht die Adresse.


----------



## MoRis (26. April 2010)

jou so nen Kaff xD...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (26. April 2010)

Besser als Steinhagen -> Bocholt -> Rodalben -> Bocholt -> Steinhagen .


----------



## MoRis (26. April 2010)

Jah mhm stimmt iegentlich brngt es nix das ding anch Bocholt zu schicken, das einzigste ist ich muss dann den Versand bezahlen... ah und was ich heut dem Rose man vergessen hab zu fragen is muss ich wenn ich evtl. doch zu rose schicke auch ne kopie von der rechnung beilegen?


----------



## Deleted138492 (26. April 2010)

Ich weiss es nicht, aber im Zweifelsfalle einfach dazulegen .


----------



## MoRis (26. April 2010)

mhm ich hab mal grad geguckt 6,90euro kostet das paket und zurück muss ich ja dann auch nochmal bezahln oder und dann noch warscheinlich die Buchsen weil die als Verschleißteil gelteln... ach sch**? drauf zu Rose. Mach ich in der Zeit mehr für die Schule oder so oder ich setzt noch nen Trail in Berg xD


----------



## Deleted138492 (26. April 2010)

Jo, wenns wirklich die Buchsen sind (was du uns immer noch nicht mitgeteilt hast), dann musst du wohl den Versand bezahlen. Aber mei, ist deine Entscheidung .


----------



## herkulars (26. April 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> @ jonalisa: Kein Wunder, der Float geht nur bis 216mm und der DHX fängt bei 222 an. Im Rosekatalog fährt der Andi Heimerdinger aber auch ein Uncle Jimbo mit DHX. Vielleicht passt das ja doch...



Bei bmc gibt's den auch in 216mm/63: DHX Air 5.0

Das sollten exakt die Maße wie vom RP23 im Jimbo sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (26. April 2010)

Ach so, ich dachte, den DHX würds nicht kleiner geben. Naja, dann muss er halt eine teure Aftermarketversion nehmen, wenn Rose den nicht kleiner anbietet.


----------



## MoRis (26. April 2010)

ja MÜS LEE woher soll ich das wissen ?? also war nur bei nem gescheitem laden in der stadt also in bielefeld und er meint gabel hat spiel eischicken.


----------



## Deleted138492 (26. April 2010)

Ja, toll. Gabel hat Spiel. Buchsen? Achse? Bremse? Steuersatz? Wenn sie dich mit der Aussage abgespeist haben, ist der Laden nicht gescheit.


----------



## MoRis (26. April 2010)

ja er hat ja üerball geguckt, und steuersatz habe ich festgehabt, es ist auf jeden fall die gabel man hört es und merkt es wenn man an das stand rohr packt igendwas darin ist locker...


----------



## Deleted138492 (26. April 2010)

Dann sinds wohl die Buchsen, ja.


----------



## MoRis (26. April 2010)

mhm weißte vllt. was die kosten?


----------



## Deleted138492 (26. April 2010)

Nee, sorry. Toxo fragen, aber stell dich moralisch wie portefeuillisch auf 50 ein. Toxo ist als Apotheke unter den Serviceleistern verschrien...


----------



## -MIK- (27. April 2010)

Hey, das Bike ist doch noch kein Jahr alt, da bist noch in der Gewährleistungspflicht vom Hersteller (FOX), somit darf das gar nix kosten, auch wenn Du es zu Toxo schickst. Aber weißte wie de dat ganz einfach herausfindest? Ruf bei Toxo an und frag!


----------



## stevenscrosser (27. April 2010)

Zumindest im 2009 Katalog war noch ein bild von einem Jimbo mit DHX Air abgebildet - war aber nur irgend so ein 'Impressions-Foto'. Das mit der Gewährleistung tät mich auch interessieren. Sprechen wir von 2 Jahren Garantie oder Gewährleistung? Das ist ein wesentlicher Unterscheid.

Nebenbei: MonsterHeadBang hat sich nicht nochmal geäußert


----------



## -MIK- (27. April 2010)

2 Jahre Garante, davon 1 Jahr Gewährleistungspflicht vom Hersteller. Nach einem Jahr tritt die Beweisumkehr ein, d.h. man muss nachweisen, dass der Defekt nicht durch den sachgemäßen Gebrauch entstanden ist. Aber innerhalb dem ersten Jahr, feuer frei.

So kenn ich das zumindest, bitte korregiert mich, wenn ich falsch liegen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clk2106 (27. April 2010)

so, synchros lenker ist bestellt, falls wer den carbon lenker vom jimbo 8 braucht, bitte pn...


----------



## Deleted138492 (27. April 2010)

@ MIK: Falsch! 2 Jahre durch EU-weiten Beschuss vorgeschriebene *Gewährleistung*, Garantie ist freiwillig und der Hersteller kann die so ziemlich auslegen, wie er möchte. Nach *6 Monaten* gilt die Beweislastumkehr. Ausserdem fallen Buchsen genauso wie Dichtungen und Simmerringe unter Verschleissteile, welche USA-ähnlich nur 90 Tage unter die Gewährleistung fallen. Ich kann mir aber vorstellen, dass Rose die Rechnung übernehmen wird, auch wenn sie eigentlich nicht müssten.


----------



## -MIK- (27. April 2010)

Hoch, wie ich dieses Thema hasse...


----------



## Deleted138492 (27. April 2010)

News!



			
				  schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Müs Lee,
> 
> ja das war Andi. Ich habe nochmal mit ihm gesprochen und darauf hingewiesen, dass die Hotelzimmer, der Grillabend etc. schon feststehen und man das Wochenende schlecht verschieben kann.
> 
> Er und Bobby versuchen also bei dem Treffen vom 17/18. Juli dabei zu sein.



Also doch kein Fake.


----------



## jonalisa (27. April 2010)

Den DHX gibt es startend ab 19 cm. Die erhältlichen Größen stimmen exakt mit jenen des Rp23 überein.

Leider führt Rose aber nur diese eine, mit dem Jimbo nicht kompatible, Größe.

Eventuell verkauf ich bei Erhalt den anderen und rüste den DHX nach.

Bis dahin hab ich aber noch Zeit.


----------



## stevenscrosser (27. April 2010)

Dickes Danke @ Müs . 
Wobei der Post, doch ein wenig komisch klang. Aber naja


----------



## -MIK- (27. April 2010)

stevenscrosser schrieb:


> Wobei der Post, doch ein wenig komisch klang. Aber naja



LOL, eigentlich nicht, auch fand ich seinen aller ersten Post gar nicht soooo komisch.... Wenn Andi kommt, würd ich mich echt freuen, an ihn habe ich nämlich ein paar ganz spezielle Fragen.


----------



## stevenscrosser (27. April 2010)

Zum Beispiel?

@Müs Lee: Was brauche ich alles um auf 2 Fach Kettenblatt und Kefü vorne umzurüsten? Habe dieses Kettengeklimper und -Abspringen jetzt satt. Allerdings mache ich mir sorgen, dass das fehlende Kettenblatt die Tourentauglichkeit doch zu stark einschränk und ich bergauf öfter schieben muss. Wie ist das bei dir?


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (27. April 2010)

stevenscrosser schrieb:


> Allerdings mache ich mir sorgen, dass das fehlende Kettenblatt die Tourentauglichkeit doch zu stark einschränk und ich bergauf öfter schieben muss. Wie ist das bei dir?



Wenn du ne Kettenführung + Bashguard montierst fällt das große Kettenblatt weg. Und das brauchst du bergauf nur wenn du mit Nachnamen Fumic oder Kurschat heißt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (27. April 2010)

Ganz oben steht die Frage, warum er eine ISCG 05 Aufnahme ans Bike baut aber dann den Hinterbau so konstruiert, dass keine Kettenführung out of the box funktioniert.


----------



## -MIK- (27. April 2010)

@Steven: ganz vergessen, ich hab die Tage mal genau drauf geachtet, das große KB brauchst fast gar nicht, wechsel vorn auf 24 und 36 Blätter, hinten auf ne 32er Kassette, begrenz den Umwerfer auf 2-fach und dann kannst die KeFü mit dem Bash montieren.


----------



## Deleted138492 (27. April 2010)

@ stevens: MIK und Masterlenin liegen genau richtig. Ich hab mich dermaßen an 2 KB gewöhnt, dass ich das 3. sogar auf der Stadtschlampe komplett vergesse ^^.

Btw: Mein Radl ist angekommen . Das ging ja schnell .


----------



## stevenscrosser (27. April 2010)

KayKay Danke  

Und alles so wie es sein soll @ Müs Lee?

Warum lieber 24 un 36er KB und 32 Kassette @ MIK? Würden sich 32/22er KB's mit glaub 34er Kassette nicht so vertragen?


----------



## Deleted138492 (27. April 2010)

Weiss ich nicht, es ist ja erst in Bocholt eingetroffen.


----------



## stevenscrosser (27. April 2010)

>.< Dösbaddel  Natürlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ka1saa (27. April 2010)

clk2106 schrieb:


> so, synchros lenker ist bestellt, falls wer den carbon lenker vom jimbo 8 braucht, bitte pn...


welchen lenker hast dir denn rausgelassen? hab demnächst evtl. auch den carbonlenker übrig, aber hab schon nen abnehmer ^^. mal schaun, wie stiffees gravity light sich an meinem jimbo macht .


----------



## clk2106 (27. April 2010)

nehm den synchros FR 31 in 740 aus dem lapierre und dort kommt er ungekürzt in 790 rein...

btw, haltbarkeit vom Jimbo Rahmen.
Hatte heut unsanften Kontakt mit einem VW Golf.
Jimbo 1, Golf 0. Hat ne miese Schramme auf der Seite, Jimbo heil, kein 8er, nix...
braves Fahrrad!!


----------



## monsterheadbang (27. April 2010)

hi Leute, nee, ich bin kein Fake, wollte euch nicht durcheinander bringen wegen des Treffens, wird schon klappen, das Bobby+ich vorbeikommen, gibt ja auch lecker was zu grillen.
Zu den Dämpfern: den DHX Air gibts in 216+222mm, im Beef cake ist der 222+ im uncle jimbo der 216, d.h. die sind nicht kompatibel, man kann aber den 216DHX Air in den Onkel einbauen, allerdings nicht den DHX-coil.
alles klar? bis dann!


----------



## Deleted138492 (27. April 2010)

Sehr jut . Ich hätte da noch die eine oder andere Anregegung zum Sortiment und Ausstattung der Räder bzw. Räder selbst ^^. Die Möglichkeit, einen Stahlfederdämpfer oder Dämpfer mit Piggyback am Kolben zu montieren wäre was Feines.


----------



## trigger666 (27. April 2010)

@Müs Lee

hat sich rose bei dir gemeldet und dir mitgeteilt wie lange es dauern wird? mir haben sie zwei wochen genannt.


----------



## -MIK- (28. April 2010)

stevenscrosser schrieb:


> KayKay Danke
> 
> Warum lieber 24 un 36er KB und 32 Kassette @ MIK? Würden sich 32/22er KB's mit glaub 34er Kassette nicht so vertragen?



Ich bin der Meinung, wenn Du die Übersetzung fähst, kompensierst Du das 3. KB. Vertragen würden die sich natürlich auch ohne die Änderung.



monsterheadbang schrieb:


> hi Leute, nee, ich bin kein Fake, wollte euch nicht durcheinander bringen wegen des Treffens, wird schon klappen, das Bobby+ich vorbeikommen, gibt ja auch lecker was zu grillen.
> Zu den Dämpfern: den DHX Air gibts in 216+222mm, im Beef cake ist der 222+ im uncle jimbo der 216, d.h. die sind nicht kompatibel, man kann aber den 216DHX Air in den Onkel einbauen, allerdings nicht den DHX-coil.
> alles klar? bis dann!



Hey Andi, freut mich zu hören dass ihr zwei kommt, da freue ich mich auf ein paar technische Gespräche.


----------



## Deleted138492 (28. April 2010)

@ trigger: Ein Zeitfenster wurde mir nicht genannt. Ich glaube, ich frage besser mal nach ^^.


----------



## Deleted138492 (28. April 2010)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1D1cap6yETA"]YouTube- Good News Everyone![/nomedia]



Ich bekam eben eine Auftragsbestätigung sowie eine Rechnung, dazu die Benachrichtigung, dass die Ones eingeschickt wurden. Läuft ja super .


----------



## MoRis (28. April 2010)

moin, also habe gestern um 17 uhr meien fox zur post gebracht und heute nacht um 1.30 ist sie bei Rose angekommen. also bin ganz zuversichtlich dass das in 2 wochen klappt


----------



## robert80 (30. April 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Ich bekam eben eine Auftragsbestätigung sowie eine Rechnung, dazu die Benachrichtigung, dass die Ones eingeschickt wurden. Läuft ja super .





Sag mal Müs Lee wie lange willst denn noch, den One´s Sterbehilfe geben 

Das ist doch schon das dritte Mal wo Du die einschickst, oder?
Langsam solltest doch fast ein Recht auf Wandlung und gescheite Bremsen haben...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (30. April 2010)

Nö, nix Wandlung. Gibts nur bei drei mal genau dem gleichen Defekt und der kam nur 2 mal vor. Und gescheite Bremsen (Saint) sind jetzt dran .


----------



## robert80 (30. April 2010)

Selbst eingebaut oder einbauen lassen? (Wegen der suboptimalen innenverlegten Leitungen)


----------



## Deleted138492 (30. April 2010)

Einbauen lassen. Ich hatte keine Lust, das noch mal tun zu müssen .


----------



## stiffee25 (30. April 2010)

hy jungs

hier mal ein ganz kleines update vom beef........
und dienstag kommen die bilder wo alles fertig ist +zumbi


----------



## stevenscrosser (30. April 2010)

Ich glaube bei mir ist eine Schraube locker  Folgendes: 
Ich sitze auf dem Bike ziehe beide Bremshebel fest durch und übe Druck auf die Pedale aus. Das aber nur bis zu einem bestimmten Punkt. Dann machts leise Klack und es wird eine wenig leichter und ich kann das Pedale nochmal ein Stück durchtreten. Beim Beobachten des HR habe ich dabei festgestellt, dass bei diesem kleinem Weg nach dem Klack sich der Hinterbau (sehe ich an der Kasssette ganz deutlich) im gesamten ein Stück nach rechts bewegt.  Soll das so?


----------



## morph027 (30. April 2010)

Am besten schnell mal alle Lager des Hinterbaus kontrollieren. Klingt nach Hauptlager, dazu muss die Kurbel runter. Im dümmsten Fall ein Bruch.


----------



## Sandi (30. April 2010)

aaaah ich halte die Warterei nicht mehr aus^^ brauch endlich mein Jimbo=)
geplanter Termin ist der 11.5. ich hoffe dass es noch viel früher bei mir ist


----------



## Deleted138492 (30. April 2010)

So, da nachtradler schon am Sonntag zurück muss und wir eigentlich bis Montag morgen bleiben wollten, brauche ich eine neue Mitfahrgegenheit. Wer kann 2 Typen und ihre Räder von Willingen nach Luxemburg bringen?


----------



## Nachor (30. April 2010)

Mein Jimbo ist auch schon seit dem 22.4 bei Rose. Zwei Wochen hat man mir auch zugesagt. 
Hab mir aber nebenbei noch ein RR bei Rose bestellt. Soll erste Mai Woche da sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trigger666 (1. Mai 2010)

Update:

Gestern habe ich Email von Rose erhalten. Tretlager ist getauscht und der Onkel unterwegs nach Hause. 

Wenn es bis Mittwoch bei mir ist, hat es nicht länger als eine Woche gedauert. Von der Abholung bis zur Rücklieferung.

EINWANDFREI!


----------



## stevenscrosser (1. Mai 2010)

Musstest du trotzdem einen Termin über den Pro service machen mit diesen aktuellen 2 Wochen Wartezeit oder konntest du dein Rad sofort hinschicken? @ Trigger


----------



## clk2106 (1. Mai 2010)

So, Lenkzentrale fertiggestellt, Lenker is fett 
aber der 790er am Lapierre is verschärft


----------



## funbiker9 (1. Mai 2010)

Lenker machen doch einiges aus...schaut gut aus


----------



## stevenscrosser (1. Mai 2010)

Sieht abartig gut aus  Ich überlege ja, ob ich mir die hier noch anschaffen soll. Finde ich ganz nett.


----------



## Deleted138492 (1. Mai 2010)

Die sind nur mit der 2010er The One oder Oros kombinierbar, sonst hätte ich sie mir auch schon besorgt .

Ich frage noch mal ^^: Kann uns einer am 19. Von Willingen nach Luxemburg bringen? Wir möchten den Grillabend nicht verpassen, doch nachtradler muss schon am Sonntag mittag zurückfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clk2106 (1. Mai 2010)

stevenscrosser schrieb:


> Sieht abartig gut aus  Ich überlege ja, ob ich mir die hier noch anschaffen soll. Finde ich ganz nett.



notwendig?? 40 euro und so schlecht is das cockpit ja nicht, oder??


----------



## stevenscrosser (1. Mai 2010)

Das Cockpit ist gewiss nicht schlecht ! - sollte eher so als EyeCatcher gedacht sein. Hattest du schonmal nachgefragt @ Müs Lee oder woher wießt du das?


----------



## Deleted138492 (1. Mai 2010)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=371056&highlight=matchmaker


----------



## stevenscrosser (1. Mai 2010)

Kay Kay  Radl grade wieder fertig zusammen gebaut. Alle Schrauben vom kleinsten Kettenblatt konnte ich ein gutes Stück nachziehen, eine war komplett lose. Ich berichte nach der Probefahrt


----------



## stevenscrosser (1. Mai 2010)

Tja 

. Kurbel und Kettenblätter scheinen es nicht gewesen zu sein. Es knackt weiter... Und der Hinterbau verzieht sich immer noch trotz Überprüfung aller Schraubverbindungen. Ich werde wohl nicht ums Einschicken rumkommen


----------



## jonalisa (1. Mai 2010)

Komme so eben vom Bike Festival in Riva zurueck.

Bin das Uncle Jimbo 8 probegefahren und es hat mich echt ueberzeugt.

Nur bei der Sattelstuetze bin ich mir noch nicht sicher:

Joplin 4 oder Kind Shock i950?

Mit oder ohne Remote?

Waere euch fuer eure Anregungen dankbar.


----------



## clk2106 (1. Mai 2010)

KS mit Remote. 

ich hab die KS 900 gehabt und fahr jetzt die Joplin.
Inzwischen hat das Ding echt genug Spiel, nervt...


----------



## HansWurst666 (1. Mai 2010)

@stevenscrosser:
Kannst Du dein Problem noch besser beschreiben? Vielleicht mit Fotos?
Wie siehst Du an der Kassette dass sich der Hinterbau bewegt?
Hast Du mal folgendes geprüft?
- hintere Steckachse festgezogen
- Kassette festgezogen
- Freilauf bzw. Sperrklinken ok?


----------



## -MIK- (1. Mai 2010)

@Steven: Hab noch ne neue Stelle für Dich: Vorbau säubern. Lach nich, wollte es selbst nicht glauben als mir mein Freund empfohlen hat dort zu gucken. Als ich das gestern Abend schnell gemacht habe, viel mir der halbe Waldboden der letzten Wochen raus, seit her auf der heutigen Tour kein Knackn mehr beim Bergaufantritt.


----------



## -MIK- (1. Mai 2010)

Knowledgbase für gegen das Knacken

Hab mal angefangen die Tips und Tricks zu pflegen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trigger666 (1. Mai 2010)

@ stevenscrosser: ich habe bei pro service den auftrag gestartet. wär auch übers telefon gegangen. am 21.04. wurde das bike abgeholt und war am 27.04. bei rose. am 30.04. ist dann wieder raus.

bin schon ganz heiß drauf. habe heute wieder trail gebaut. 

wird nächste woche gerockt.


----------



## stevenscrosser (2. Mai 2010)

Danke @ Mik und HansWurst. Ich versuchs nachher nochmal genauer zu erläutern. Das mit dem Vorbau und Sattelgestänge versuche ich auch noch. Bin ganz verzweifelt


----------



## ka1saa (2. Mai 2010)

komm grad von ner kleinen ausfahrt mit dem frisch montierten fsa gravity light riser bar (40mm, danke stiffee , und danke funbiker für den tipp!) und wieder kurzem vorbau zurück und muss sagen: fühl mich richtig wohl damit, so musses sein . mach nachher vllt. mal noch nen schnappschuss. bin nur nachm 1. mai irgendwie gefühlt in zeitlupe unterwegs gewesen .

btw: vor kurzem mal wieder die formula oro k18 gefahren  da hab ich ja mit v-brakes n besseres gefühl ... immer diese one-verwöhnten fahrer .


----------



## Deleted138492 (2. Mai 2010)

btw: vor kurzem mal wieder die formula the one gefahren  da hab ich ja mit v-brakes n besseres gefühl ... immer diese saint-verwöhnten fahrer .


----------



## ka1saa (2. Mai 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> btw: vor kurzem mal wieder die formula the one gefahren  da hab ich ja mit v-brakes n besseres gefühl ... immer diese saint-verwöhnten fahrer .


^^... kann ja nicht jeder probleme mit der einen haben, schadeschade .


----------



## -MIK- (2. Mai 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> btw: vor kurzem mal wieder die formula the one gefahren  da hab ich ja mit v-brakes n besseres gefühl ... immer diese saint-verwöhnten fahrer .


----------



## funbiker9 (2. Mai 2010)

Ich bin mit meinen Elixir immer noch top zufrieden...*tsss* ---> *grins*


----------



## funbiker9 (2. Mai 2010)

Hat jemand Bock auf Bikepark Albstadt oder Todtnau?


----------



## Deleted138492 (2. Mai 2010)

Jetzt sei doch mal lockerer bezüglich der Saint, MIK . War ja nur Spaß...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ka1saa (2. Mai 2010)




----------



## funbiker9 (2. Mai 2010)

Sogar mit Klingel. Ist ja vorbildlich...


----------



## Deleted138492 (2. Mai 2010)

Ist der Lenker nicht ein wenig zu weit nach vorne gedreht? Oder täuscht die Optik?


----------



## ka1saa (2. Mai 2010)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Sogar mit Klingel. Ist ja vorbildlich...


sonst schrei ich mir ja die kehle wund . wobei mir heute der feine niesel die sonntagsspazierer in scharen aus dem wald getrieben hat *höhö* noch besser . naja hab ja kein problem mit fußgängern, bin ich ja auch hin und wieder, aber sone klingel ist ne gute argumentationsgrundlage bei griesgrämigen fahrradhassern ^^.



Müs Lee schrieb:


> Ist der Lenker nicht ein wenig zu weit nach vorne  gedreht? Oder täuscht die Optik?


ist recht weit nach vorne, ja, experimentier noch etwas , aber bin auch ein langes kerlchen... da ist mir jeder cm recht.


----------



## Nachor (2. Mai 2010)

Apropos Lenker,

wer hat den nicht mehr den Originallenker am Jimbo, und wenn dann gegen was getauscht. Denke auch gerade über etwas mehr Breite nach


----------



## ka1saa (3. Mai 2010)

Nachor schrieb:


> Apropos Lenker,
> 
> wer hat den nicht mehr den Originallenker am Jimbo, und wenn dann gegen was getauscht. Denke auch gerade über etwas mehr Breite nach


joa hier ^^ wegen 40mm rise getauscht gegen fsa gravity light 710mm. breite macht sich gut, aber is glaub auch bisl geschmackssache, ham hier ja auch leute noch mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (3. Mai 2010)

Hier . Race Face Atlas FR, 785mm Breite und 12.7mm Rise. Passt super mit dem kurzen Vorbau.


----------



## funbiker9 (3. Mai 2010)

Race Face Diabolus 71cm breit und 38mm rise. Fährt sich ruhig im Gelände und bequem auf Touren...für mich top.


----------



## clk2106 (3. Mai 2010)

Syncros FR 31 in 740mm und 20 rise.
finds flacher feiner, auch spacer bin ich auf mitte, mehr druck am vorderrad


----------



## trigger666 (3. Mai 2010)

@ alle

mein onkel ist zurück. neues tretlager drin, neuer lack an schwinge drauf. alles schön.

rose ist in garantiefällen genauso top und schnell wie bei der bestellung.


----------



## Sandi (3. Mai 2010)

*g* ich halts nicht mehr aus!!! bis zum 11.5. is es noch sooo lang


----------



## euer (4. Mai 2010)

Bei meinem Granite Chief ist ist nun das mittlere Kettenblatt fertig (FSA V-Drive). Als ich noch eine Shimano-Kurbel hatte, war die Sache ja sehr leicht, aber was nehm ich nun? Am liebsten würde ich was aus Stahl nehmen, Alu mag ich da nicht  

Ansonsten war mein Chief letztens zur Erstinspektion bei Rose und ist nun wieder halbwegs fit. Das Tretlager war richtig hinüber und wurde auf Garantie getauscht, auch vieles andere wurde gemacht. Nur die Sache mit dem Umwerfer konnten die nicht richten. Soweit bin ich erstmal zufrieden mit dem Rad und Service (trotz einer kleinen Sache mit dem Termin).


----------



## Gnarze (4. Mai 2010)

@euer

Hi, was war denn mit dem Umwerfer?

Gruß Gnarze


----------



## euer (4. Mai 2010)

Hi!

Der Zug kommt etwas schräg auf den Umwerfer, was dazu führt, dass der Zug zum Teil vom Umwerfer abrutscht. Beim kleinen Kettenblatt liegt dann der Umwerfer auf dem Rahmen auf, aber da ich das eh so gut wie nie brauch, macht das nichts bei mir. Scheint wohl an der Konstruktion zu liegen, ich glaub hier wurde auch schon eine "Selbstbaulösung" gefunden. Wenn ich das Kettenblatt tauscht, mach ich das vllt. auch nochmal direkt mit.

Gruß


----------



## Bueck (4. Mai 2010)

Es ist vollbracht 

 Ein langer Winter geht zu Ende und mit einem StVO-Bike ins Gelände 

Schönen Sommer
Bück


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (4. Mai 2010)

da fehlen jetzt nur noch die Stützräder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sandi (4. Mai 2010)

ui...das arme Rad!!
StVO ist ein ********* *g*


----------



## stiffee25 (4. Mai 2010)

Bueck schrieb:


> Es ist vollbracht
> 
> Ein langer Winter geht zu Ende und mit einem StVO-Bike ins Gelände
> 
> ...



das kannst nicht bringen


----------



## Deleted138492 (5. Mai 2010)

Grausam :kotz:. Das arme Rad...


----------



## Nachor (5. Mai 2010)

Also die blaue Klingel zum gelben Auto gefällt mir


----------



## stevenscrosser (5. Mai 2010)

Der 1. April war schon


----------



## -MIK- (6. Mai 2010)

Als meine DH Büchse ankam, waren da auch Reflektoren und der ganze Rotz bei... Ich hatte überlegt am Starthügel mit Reflektoren aufzutauchen.... *gg*


----------



## ka1saa (6. Mai 2010)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Als meine DH Büchse ankam, waren da auch Reflektoren und der ganze Rotz bei... Ich hatte überlegt am Starthügel mit Reflektoren aufzutauchen.... *gg*


sicher was rechtliches...? aber bei mir war nichts dabei ^^ wie schaaaaade, sonst wärs rad natürlich stvzo-konform ausstaffiert ... nicht!


----------



## -MIK- (6. Mai 2010)

Denke ich auch, die Jungs müssen sich ja absichern.


----------



## stevenscrosser (6. Mai 2010)

Kannst ja noch n' Bild von deiner STVZO Lichtanlage einstellen @ Mik  Dynamo, Katzenaugen und Klingel am Dh'ler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marcossa (6. Mai 2010)

morgen ist es soweit.

ich hol den chief ab  eine leichte vorfreude macht sich breit.

auf meinem auftrag steht was von willkommensgeschenk ^^
was bekommt man da?


----------



## Sandi (6. Mai 2010)

wann hast du bestellt und die Nachricht bekommen wann du dein Bike abholen kannst?
bei mir stand vor knapp 4 Wochen bei der Bestellung dabei: voraussichtliche Verstigstellung 11.5.
Bis wann kann ich da mit einer Bestätigung rechnen, ich halte es nicht mehr aus^^


----------



## marcossa (6. Mai 2010)

also in meiner mail stand, dass es zwischen 5 und 10 werktagen dauern kann die kiste zu fertigen 

gebraucht haben die jungs 6 werktage, dann war die mail da. bestellt hab ich vor rund 2 wochen per telefon. kontakt und alles war super.

also alles in allem sehr flott


----------



## stiffee25 (6. Mai 2010)

Sandi schrieb:


> wann hast du bestellt und die Nachricht bekommen wann du dein Bike abholen kannst?
> bei mir stand vor knapp 4 Wochen bei der Bestellung dabei: voraussichtliche Verstigstellung 11.5.
> Bis wann kann ich da mit einer Bestätigung rechnen, ich halte es nicht mehr aus^^



würde da morgen einfach mal anrufen und nach fragen wie weit die sind mit deim bike vllt kannst es ja schon samstag oder montag abholen oder zuschicken lassen


----------



## -MIK- (7. Mai 2010)

stevenscrosser schrieb:


> Kannst ja noch n' Bild von deiner STVZO Lichtanlage einstellen @ Mik  Dynamo, Katzenaugen und Klingel am Dh'ler



LOL, genau, Dynamo am DHler, wie geil....


----------



## herkulars (7. Mai 2010)

Damit kannste dann bergab den Akku für den E-Motor aufladen, der Dich dann wieder bergaufschiebt. Wär doch gar nicht so blöd?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (7. Mai 2010)

Neh, brauch ich nicht, ich verwende für den Akku die kinetische Energie der Bremsleistung... ROFL... jetzt geht s los hier...


----------



## stiffee25 (7. Mai 2010)

mein bikeeeeeeeeeeeeeee ist fertig
bilder folgen laufe des tages


----------



## -MIK- (7. Mai 2010)

Boah fängt der schon wieder damit an....


----------



## Gnarze (7. Mai 2010)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Neh, brauch ich nicht, ich verwende für den Akku die kinetische Energie der Bremsleistung... ROFL... jetzt geht s los hier...


Bremsen........???? sowas macht man doch nur für den Stoppie vor der Eisdiele ....(sagt gerade der Angstbremser...)

Mein Chief 6 geht heute zu Rose.....
Karbonkurbel wackelt, Schaltung defekt, Tretlager läuft unrund und knackt.... mal gucken wie lange das dauert, wg Feiertag nächste Woche bestimmt lange....Nur gut das der Versand nichts kostet.


----------



## stevenscrosser (7. Mai 2010)

Jappi, das der Versand nichts kostet ist wirklich ein enormer Vorteil


----------



## funbiker9 (7. Mai 2010)

Mahlzeit,

falls morgen einer Lust auf Enduro / Freeride hat...ich werd in Wildbad ein paar Trails abfahren ( keine DH Strecke ). Auch für Leute die noch nicht ganz so standfest auf dem Bike sind...

Wie schon gesagt wenn einer Bock hat, sein Enduro artgerecht zu bewegen kann sich gerne anschließen...

Gruß 

funbiker


----------



## Deleted138492 (7. Mai 2010)

Mal eine Frage: Wie viele von euch werden überhaupt am Grillgelage teilnehmen? Nicht, dass die Leute von Rose Fleisch für fast 30 Personen anschleppen und nur ein knappes Dutzend die Stühle warmhält...


----------



## JustFlying (7. Mai 2010)

Ich werd mir das nicht entgehen lassen


----------



## Nachor (7. Mai 2010)

.. so der kleine Karton mit dem Uncle ist heute wieder angekommen. Sehr schön,


----------



## [email protected] (8. Mai 2010)

müs lee schrieb:


> mal eine frage: Wie viele von euch werden überhaupt am grillgelage teilnehmen? Nicht, dass die leute von rose fleisch für fast 30 personen anschleppen und nur ein knappes dutzend die stühle warmhält...



+2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ka1saa (8. Mai 2010)

stiffee25 schrieb:


> mein bikeeeeeeeeeeeeeee ist fertig
> bilder folgen laufe des tages


wir wollen bilder sehn, wollen bilder sehn... !


----------



## stiffee25 (8. Mai 2010)

so hier
zwar fehlen da noch ein paar parts aber es fährt


----------



## funbiker9 (8. Mai 2010)

hübsch stiffee


----------



## ka1saa (8. Mai 2010)

schick ! stimmig mit den weißen parts (müssten nur noch die grünen kleber auf den felgen orange sein ), sieht nach viel spaß aus *höhö*!


----------



## forest_funk1986 (8. Mai 2010)

teilweise sehr schöne geräte...


----------



## funbiker9 (8. Mai 2010)

forest_funk1986 schrieb:


> teilweise sehr schöne geräte...



Was genau hast du denn an dem Bike auszusetzen?


----------



## stiffee25 (8. Mai 2010)

ka1saa schrieb:


> schick ! stimmig mit den weißen parts (müssten nur noch die grünen kleber auf den felgen orange sein ), sieht nach viel spaß aus *höhö*!



das wäre gut wenn die orange wären^^


----------



## -MIK- (8. Mai 2010)

@Müs Lee: Jupp, bin beim Grillen dabei. 

@Stiffee: Chices Ding...  Aber wolltest Du das Teil nicht tauschen?

@Rest: Jungs, ich bin eben wieder aus Winterberg gekommen. Ich will ja nix sagen aber W-Berg wäre immer noch die bessere Wahl gewesen, Freecros und Funride sind absolut Jimbowürdig...

Egal, ich war mit dem Torque unterwegs und was soll ich sagen, es war der Traum schlecht hin. Auf der DH Strecke hab ich zwar bei den ersten beiden Abfahrten gelgen, erst linke Seite, dann rechte aber danach hats gerockt. Vormittags, Mittags war das eine Mocke, da waren Slopestyle, Funride, Freecross, etc eher unsere Strecken aber dann, dann gings auf die DH und ab der vierten Abfahrt war der Flow da. 

Mein Gesicht sah auf der Heimfahrt so aus:  Selbst jetzt sitz ich noch so vorm PC. 

@fun: Lass uns mal nen Termin für WiBa ausmachen, MIK hat Blut geleckt. 

BTW.: Dienstag ist geplant wieder W-Berg zu besuchen, wer Bock hat.


----------



## stiffee25 (8. Mai 2010)

ja wollte ich aber behalte das beef doch....
aber trotzdem ist bald das zumbi da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (8. Mai 2010)

-MIK- schrieb:


> @Müs Lee: Jupp, bin beim Grillen dabei.
> 
> @Stiffee: Chices Ding...  Aber wolltest Du das Teil nicht tauschen?
> 
> ...



Da hat er also Blut geleckt.... Winterberg ist allerdings auch mehr als geil. Der beste Park indem ich bis jetzt war.

Wildbad hat mich heute ausnahmsweise mal nicht auf den Boden gezwungen .


----------



## -MIK- (9. Mai 2010)

stiffee25 schrieb:


> aber trotzdem ist bald das zumbi da



Woah, Genießer... 

@Fun: Jaaaa, habsch. Hoffentlich gehts Dienstag wieder hin, Wetter und Kumpel muss passen.


----------



## marcossa (9. Mai 2010)

hab ja gestern den graniten abgeholt und zunächst sehr zufrieden und begeistert 

service vor ort war echt freundlich und alles ist gut gelaufen.

hab auch schon die erste runde gedreht. setup mal grob vorgenommen.

kann es sein, dass die werte von rock shox irgendwie banane sind?

das setup von gabel und dämpfer /hinterbau muss ich mir noch zu gemüte führen.
habt ihr paar gute tipps am start?

fotos mache ich nachher mal


----------



## stevenscrosser (9. Mai 2010)

Ich hätte jetzt ehrlich gesagt erwartet, dass man das Setup mit dir zusammen in Bocholt vorgenommen hätte  Welche Gabel ist es denn? Lyrik?


----------



## Deleted138492 (9. Mai 2010)

Lyrik im GC ist eher unwahrscheinlich .


----------



## marcossa (9. Mai 2010)

stevenscrosser schrieb:


> Ich hätte jetzt ehrlich gesagt erwartet, dass man das Setup mit dir zusammen in Bocholt vorgenommen hätte  Welche Gabel ist es denn? Lyrik?



ich war leider am samstag nachmittag da, weil ichs terminlich nicht anders geschafft hab. und die jungs im servicebereich waren komplett unter wasser.

da hat einfach die zeit gefehlt. war nun auch nicht weiter schlimm.
das bike war nach meinen vorgaben auf größe und gewicht schon ganz gut abgestimmt. der mitarbeiter hat sich auch entschuldigt, dass er nicht mehr zeit hat.

außerdem möcht ich mich ja auch selbst mit der sache auseinandersetzen 

eventuell geh ich nochmal mit dem kollegen ausm verkauf in diskussion und handel irgendwas raus.

ahso und es ist ne revelation air u-turn verbaut.

ps: bei größe m passt mal kein flaschenhalter. das nervt minimal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stevenscrosser (9. Mai 2010)

BÄM Stevens  ! Was kommt als nächstes? Boxxer im Hardtail? Danke


----------



## Deleted138492 (9. Mai 2010)

Ähem .


----------



## MoRis (9. Mai 2010)

boar wenn meine Fox nächste woche nicht wieder da ist dreh ich durch!!!!


----------



## Deleted138492 (9. Mai 2010)

Ja, watt soll ich da sagen? Mein Rad ist auch schon seit 2 Wochen weg...


----------



## stevenscrosser (9. Mai 2010)

> http://www.richi-engineering.de/images/gallery/37.jpg


----------



## marcossa (9. Mai 2010)

die damen 

hab paar bilder in mein album geapckt. bin immer noch sehr zufrieden mit dem kauf, speziell bei 1599 takken 

mag mir noch jemand bissel support zum setup gabel / dämpfer geben?

ps: schaut mal auf den sattel. soll das echt der c2 flow gel sein? mein anderer hat in der aussparung für die wichtigen teile ^^ noch die aufschrift "gel" stehen. bei dem am GC ist nix.


----------



## euer (9. Mai 2010)

Wow für 1.6 echt nett, dass hab ich für meinen 2er bezahlt. 

Weis jemand ob es Alternativen zu den original FSA-Kettenblättern gibt?


----------



## Deleted138492 (9. Mai 2010)

Ja. Jedes andere KB .


----------



## clk2106 (9. Mai 2010)

Hab seit neustem wieder eine sich selbst lockernde Maxle Achse hinten.
Das nervt echt ... bin nun am überlegen, mal mit Schraubensicherung ranzugehn...

So nebenbei muss man aber sagen, dass das Jimbo genau richtig ist für die Gardasee Trails 
Und der breite Lenker macht das Ganze noch feiner... freu mich schon auf weitere Ausfahrten hier!


----------



## stevenscrosser (9. Mai 2010)

Das gleiche Problem habe ich auch  Nächsten Samstag wirds Radl abgeholt - denke aber nicht das Rose da was machen kann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (9. Mai 2010)

Mal eine Frage: Auf der Karte in stevenscrossers Signatur sind ein bestimmter EDI ? (gehört das dazu?), TomTom86 (es gibt nur einen TomTom 81) und Karl Mai eingezeichnet. Kann mir mal einer dessen Benutzerseite zeigen oder ihn persönlich fragen, ob er am Grillgelage in Willingen teilnehmen wird und ob er weitere Personen mitbringt? Irgendwie mag die Forensuche nicht so recht, denn jeden anderen findet sie...


----------



## -MIK- (9. Mai 2010)

clk2106 schrieb:


> Hab seit neustem wieder eine sich selbst lockernde Maxle Achse hinten.
> Das nervt echt ... bin nun am überlegen, mal mit Schraubensicherung ranzugehn...



Austauschen gegen ne Sixpack. Mal ehrlich, brauchst unbedingt ne Schnellspannachse am Heck? Ich hatte ein ähnliches Problem, hab die ganze Maxle zerlegt, gefettet und mit n bissel mehr Schmackes angezogen. Im Moment ist Ruhe, sollte das mal anders werden, sixpack Achse...


----------



## clk2106 (9. Mai 2010)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Austauschen gegen ne Sixpack. Mal ehrlich, brauchst unbedingt ne Schnellspannachse am Heck? Ich hatte ein ähnliches Problem, hab die ganze Maxle zerlegt, gefettet und mit n bissel mehr Schmackes angezogen. Im Moment ist Ruhe, sollte das mal anders werden, sixpack Achse...



sixpack? was is das?? schraubachse??
naja, im sinne eines enduros is so ein schnellspanner hinten doch ganz fein... schnell zerlegt und wieder zusammengebaut, und das ohne werkzeug... 

hab sie heut noch mal richtig angeknallt... aber tut wohl dem hinterbau auch nicht sonderlich gut, wenn er ab und an lose bewegt wird...


----------



## -MIK- (9. Mai 2010)

Guck mal Hier, die mein ich...

â¬dit: Isch Depp, gibbet nur in 150er LÃ¤nge...


----------



## Deleted138492 (9. Mai 2010)

Hat das Tschimbo nicht 135mm?


----------



## -MIK- (9. Mai 2010)

Daher mein Edit...


----------



## Deleted138492 (9. Mai 2010)

Ach, habsch net gsehn .


----------



## euer (9. Mai 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Ja. Jedes andere KB .



Ah cool danke, das macht die ganze Sache doch etwas günstiger


----------



## Deleted138492 (9. Mai 2010)

Der Lochkreisabstand beträgt 64mm fürs kleine und 104mm für die beiden großen Kettenblätter. Die von Shimano sind alle recht günstig und passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eksduro (9. Mai 2010)

ok Steckachse passt vielleicht nich, aber sixpack und der onkel jim ergänzen sich prächtig....

hab die schwarze ausführung aus 09 und seit na woche den goldenen menace lenker, goldene steuersatzkappe, spacer und sattelklemme von sixpack dran....is geil!

aber mal eben was anderes...

@mik:

hattest du nich mal so ne beschreibung zum tretlager ausbauen iwo gepostet?

habse beim schnellen durchklikken nich gefunden, aber im laufe der heutigen tour fing die sau an so zu schreien das wahrscheinlich sämtliche bergische waldviecher bis zu dir nach wk gelaufen sind....

nehme mal an das sich wie hier schon berichtet nen paar krümel waldboden gesammelt haben...


wennstes noch hast schicks doch bitte mal per pn oda weißt du noch die thread seite wos steht?


thx


----------



## ka1saa (9. Mai 2010)

Eksduro schrieb:


> @mik:
> 
> hattest du nich mal so ne beschreibung zum tretlager ausbauen iwo gepostet?


könnt man (mik? ) ja auch in den anti-knack-thread bei der rose-gruppe aufnehmen. ansonsten steht das prozedere aber auch in der offiziellen anleitung (die s irgendwo auf der hp von fsa zu finden gibt, bin grad zu faul ).


----------



## -MIK- (10. Mai 2010)

Hey ho,

Eigentlich super simpel, die 10er Inbus Schraube lösen, nach dem Knuck zum Lösen lässt diese sich ca. 1 - 2 Umdrehungen leicht drehen, dann kommt ein Widerstand. Hier nicht ängstlich werden, weiterdrehen. Die Schraube wird nun gegen den integrierten Abzieher gedrückt, wodurch sich die Kurbel von der Achse löst.

Sobald die Kurbel runter ist, muss die Achse durch die Lager gestoßen werden. Ich habe von unten, durch das Entwässerungsloch im Tretlagergehäuse schön WD 40 aufgesprüht, damit gings n bissel einfacher. FSA schlägt vor einen Gummihammer zum rauspölen zu verwenden.

Die Lager selbst sind im Lagersitz im Rahmen und können nur mit "Spezialwerkzeug" von FSA ausgebaut werden. Wenn Du das machen willst, sag bescheid, hab die Teile im Werkzeugkoffer.


----------



## pimpmysales (10. Mai 2010)

Moin allerseits, auch wenn es für viele hier im Forum wohl nicht gerade die "artgerechte" Bewegung des Granite Chief (6) war, so möchte ich doch, nicht ohne Stolz berichten, dass ich das werte Teil gestern über 72 Km durch die Haard bewegt habe! Wohlgemerkt bei weitem nicht nur bergab.
PS: Kann die Haardbiker CTF nur allen empfehlen


----------



## herkulars (10. Mai 2010)

Und die Fotos zum Tretlager:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7007776&postcount=2835


----------



## euer (10. Mai 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Der Lochkreisabstand beträgt 64mm fürs kleine und 104mm für die beiden großen Kettenblätter. Die von Shimano sind alle recht günstig und passen.



Ok, ich hab mir jetzt die ganzen Sachen der SLX-Reihe bestellt. Rose hatte auch schon eine SLX-Kassette verbaut.



> Moin allerseits, auch wenn es für viele hier im Forum wohl nicht gerade die "artgerechte" Bewegung des Granite Chief (6) war, so möchte ich doch, nicht ohne Stolz berichten, dass ich das werte Teil gestern über 72 Km durch die Haard bewegt habe! Wohlgemerkt bei weitem nicht nur bergab.
> PS: Kann die Haardbiker CTF nur allen empfehlen



Jo die Strecke war echt genial, bin da auch gestern mit meinem 2er die 48er-Runde mitgefahren. Beim Klettern hatte ich aber ganz schöne Probleme mit dem Vorderrad, dass kam ziemlich schnell hoch. Ansonsten hat das Rad einfach nur Spaß gemacht auf der Strecke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stevenscrosser (10. Mai 2010)

Danke nochmal für die Anleitung Herkulars - konnte ich neulich auch shcon gebrauchen


----------



## Deleted138492 (10. Mai 2010)

@ herkulars: Da gehts aber nur um den Kurbelausbau, aber nicht um den Lagerausbau. Eine Anleitung zu letzterem würde mich sehr interessieren, denn irgendwann fliegt die Afterburner wegen nicht passender Optik raus .


----------



## -MIK- (10. Mai 2010)

Easy: Achse raus, von der linken Seite den inneren Sprengring der rechten Seite raus nehmen und dann das Removing Tool auf der rechten Seite einsetzten. Von links mit nem Durchschlag raus prügeln und das ganze spiegelverkehrt für links.


----------



## Deleted138492 (10. Mai 2010)

Ok, subber. Wenns so weit ist, schnorre ich bei dir das Werkzeug .


----------



## -MIK- (10. Mai 2010)

LOL, ich glaube, da kannst eher die 6 Euro investieren und es Dir kaufen. Wenn Du mal das Porto zusammen ziehst DE - LUX, LUX - DE biste schon überm Kaufpreis....

Aber wenn Du es schnorren willst, sag einfach bescheid.


----------



## herkulars (10. Mai 2010)

HALT!!



> Easy: Achse raus, von der linken Seite den inneren Sprengring der rechten Seite raus nehmen und dann das Removing Tool auf der rechten Seite einsetzten. Von links mit nem Durchschlag raus prügeln und das ganze spiegelverkehrt für links.



Der Sprengring bleibt drin! Das ist bloß unnötiges Gefummele. FSA weißt selber darauf hin, dass man den nicht entfernen muß (Seite 8, REmoval Punkt 6.).


----------



## Deleted138492 (11. Mai 2010)

Hurra, hurra, das Rad ist da . Endlich habe ich eine Bremse, der ihrem Namen auch gerecht wird . Leider sind 2 Kratzer/Riefen in der Gabel, die vorher nicht dran waren: Eine am Talasknopf und einer an der Brücke . Da ich das Rad sehr sorgfältig verpackt und geschützt habe und somit DHL als Täter ausschließe, frage ich mich wie sorglos man bei Rose mit der Feile umgeht. So sehen die Kratzer nämlich aus...


----------



## Deleted138492 (11. Mai 2010)

Ich zitiere mich noch mal, da wichtig:



Müs Lee schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage: Auf der Karte in stevenscrossers Signatur sind ein bestimmter EDI ? (gehört das dazu?), TomTom86 (es gibt nur einen TomTom 81) und Karl Mai eingezeichnet. Kann mir mal einer dessen Benutzerseite zeigen oder ihn persönlich fragen, ob er am Grillgelage in Willingen teilnehmen wird und ob er weitere Personen mitbringt? Irgendwie mag die Forensuche nicht so recht, denn jeden anderen findet sie...


----------



## Sandi (11. Mai 2010)

schade, heute war der geplante Fertigstellungtermin für mein Uncle Jimbo. Leider fehlt aber noch der Foy-Dämpfer=( Ich hoffe der wird schnell geliefert, dass ich mein neues Bike bald ausprobieren kann


----------



## stiffee25 (11. Mai 2010)

@sandi

ich drück dir die daumen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sandi (11. Mai 2010)

danke=) kann sich nur noch um Tage handeln...hoff ich=)


----------



## clk2106 (11. Mai 2010)

Jimbo am Gardasee


----------



## funbiker9 (11. Mai 2010)

...am Gardasee war er also *neid*
Hat sicherlich Spaß gemacht...mehr Bilder bitte...


----------



## clk2106 (11. Mai 2010)

er ist noch 
das bike hab ich erst einmal fotografiert, ev folgen noch pics


----------



## ka1saa (11. Mai 2010)

clk2106 schrieb:


> er ist noch
> das bike hab ich erst einmal fotografiert, ev folgen noch pics


arg -.- ... *auch-will*
na hoffentlich besseres wetter als hier! und hoffentlich ists hier am do. gut, da will ich raus !


----------



## clk2106 (11. Mai 2010)

kann euren neid ein bissl relativieren... hab noch nie so ein wetter erlebt hier.
jeden tag regen, heute den ganzen tag, daher "nur" der monte brione...

dafür tags zuvor eine tour mit 1680hm... also klettereigenschaften vom jimbo einfach 1A


----------



## Deleted138492 (11. Mai 2010)

So, hier mal die Bilder der Ausmaße. Wohlgemerkt war das Rad mehr als ausreichend gepolstert und der Karton äusserlich vollkommen intakt:



 

 

 

 

 



Alle Lackschäden (mehr ist es nicht, trotzdem sehr ärgerlich!) waren entweder im Dezember beim ersten Versand entstanden (Bild 1, 2 links und rechts, 5 und 6) oder gerade eben (Bild 2 mitte, 3 und 4). Die Schrammen am Oberrohr auf Bild 4 waren "geschickt" mit einem Aufkleber verdeckt, auf den ein Barcode und eine Seriennummer gedruckt war. Die beiden sind sogar relativ tief. Ich nehme stark an, dass die Mechaniker damit Curling oder Fußball gespielt haben, anders kann man sowas ja kaum hinbekommen .


----------



## MoRis (11. Mai 2010)

DAS IST ABER SCH****!!! also ic würd rose zusammensch****. aer naja bei mir leif alles perfekt genau anch 2 wochen Fox wieder da alles heile sogar garantiefall  also muss nichts bezahlen. es wurden die bushings ausgewechselt. heut mittag eingebaut und gefahren super!!!


----------



## -MIK- (12. Mai 2010)

Ooooh, sehr ärgerlich. Mit einer der Gründe, warum ich lieber die 120km zur Biketown fahre. Du hast aber auch echt was am Gang mit der Büchse...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jonalisa (12. Mai 2010)

Habe gesehen, dass clk2106 an seinem Jimbo einen Flaschenhalter mit seitlichem Einschub befestigt hat.
Meiner Excel Tabelle zufolge fährt er aber Rahmengröße L.

Gibt es jemanden der mir sagen kann ob ein solcher Flaschenhalter auch an ein Jimbo mit Rahmengröße M passen würde?!?!

Es schaut nämlich danach aus als ob noch genug Platz dafür vorhanden wäre.

Hat jemand vielleicht Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## clk2106 (12. Mai 2010)

Der Flaschenhalter ist am Rahmen Gr L schon sehr knapp, wenn die Flasche drinnen ist.
Passt auch nur eine 0,5er, keine grosse. Fotos sind irgendwo in diesem Thread zu finden, etwas weiter vorne


----------



## herkulars (12. Mai 2010)

Nix Flasche! Wenn das Jimbo artgerecht bewegt wird fällt die eh raus!


----------



## jonalisa (12. Mai 2010)

Bräuchte die Flasche nur für kurze Ausritte, im Normalfall fahre ich eh mit Trinksystem.


----------



## stevenscrosser (12. Mai 2010)

Was geht denn da ab???  Ich glaube, ich überlege mir das besser noch mal gut, ob ich das Rad wirklich am Samstag einschicken soll...
Das geht ja mal sowas von garnicht!


----------



## ka1saa (12. Mai 2010)

jonalisa schrieb:


> Bräuchte die Flasche nur für kurze Ausritte, im Normalfall fahre ich eh mit Trinksystem.


dito, aber (0,5er-) flaschen gehn nur beim L-rahmen, ansonsten stößt der dämpfer an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trigger666 (12. Mai 2010)

das mit den beschädigungen muss ein einzelfall sein. ich hatte mein bike vor 2 wochen hin und her geschickt. nichts dergleichen.

alles tip top. ich habe nicht besonders abgepolstert. im gegenteil, da ich eine pedale nicht abbekommen habe, mußte ich alles in den karton quetschen.

desweitern sollte man bedenken, wenn man den onkel artgerecht bewegt, sind solche sachen nicht zu vermeiden. so ist der ärger halt größer, da man es nicht selbst verursacht hat.

ich wünsche allen ein trockenes wochenende mit viel zeit zum biken.


----------



## stiffee25 (12. Mai 2010)

bin ich froh das rose nur ca 35 km entfernt ist


----------



## Deleted138492 (12. Mai 2010)

Egal, so sieht das jetzt aus hier:











Die Saint zieht wie Hulle .


----------



## Sandi (12. Mai 2010)

sieht sehr geil aus! Hätte es dieses Jahr noch die Version gegeben hätte ich es so gekauft, aber das weiß-braun sieht ******** aus, deshalb wird meins komplett schwarz!
Hab jetzt ne Mail von Rose, soll in 5 - 10 Tagen fertig sein! Juhuu^^


----------



## Deleted138492 (12. Mai 2010)

Ja, das Braun gefällt mir auch nicht sonderlich. Kann sein, dass es in echt besser aussieht, auf den Bildern kommt es jedenfalls nicht so toll rüber.


----------



## stiffee25 (12. Mai 2010)

@sandi

bist auch beim treffen dabei???


----------



## stevenscrosser (12. Mai 2010)

Ich persönlich würde das trotzdem so keinesfalls hinnehmen! Aber ist deine Sache Müs Lee. trotzdem tät mich mal noch interessieren, wie man den Talas Knopf so bearbeitet bekommt.


----------



## Deleted138492 (12. Mai 2010)

Tja, das habe ich Rose auch gefragt. Antwort:



> Vielen Dank für die Infos und Bilder. Ich habe die Mail an die Kollegen vom Pro Service weitergeleitet und mit Ihnen über die Mängel gesprochen, sie konnten sich allerdings auch nicht erklären woher die Macken und Kratzer stammen.



War doch fast klar, dass so was kommt.


----------



## funbiker9 (12. Mai 2010)

Trotzdem, schönes Rad haste MüsLee. Ist wirklich gut umgebaut...


----------



## Deleted138492 (12. Mai 2010)

Danke sehr . Wenn das Geld stimmt (Sommer -> Ferienjob) kommt wahrscheinlich noch eine schwarze Atlas AM oder FR Kurbel rein, dann ist es so gut wie perfekt.

Ehrlich gesagt, weiss ich nicht was ich wegen der Dellen/Kratzer/Schrammen unternehmen soll. Schadenersatz bzw. Preisnachlass erscheinen mir doch ein wenig übertrieben, aber irgendwas muss ja geschehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (12. Mai 2010)

Ist sicherlich ärgerlich...und vom Transport kommen die Kratzer eher nicht. Frag doch mal Rose wie die deine seelischen Schmerzen lindern könnten. Gutschein etc......


----------



## euer (12. Mai 2010)

Echt schön das Jimbo

Heute kamen die neuen Teile für mein Chief, aber leider passen doch nicht alle Shimano Kettenblätter. 
Da ich eine SLX-Kassette hab, wollte ich dann auch SLX-Kettenblätter nehmen. Wer findet den Unterschied 





An einer alten Deore-Kurbel hatte ich noch ein passendes, aber neue Kette mit neuer Kassette und angefahrenem Kettenblatt ist einfach Mist. Leider hab ich es auch schon ausgepackt, nun wird es Rose wohl auch nicht mehr zurücknehmen  
Tjo doch nichts gespart und morgen ist dann leider auch nichts mit Fahren.


----------



## HansWurst666 (12. Mai 2010)

Die neuen mittleren XT/SLX Kettenblätter passen m.W. auch nicht auf die alten XT/LX Kurbeln.


----------



## Deleted138492 (12. Mai 2010)

Klar wird Rose das zurücknehmen. Es greift das Fernabgesetz, zu dem ein 14-tägiges Rückgaberecht gehört.

Wenn du dich traust, kannst du die Knubbel ja abfeilen/-sägen


----------



## morph027 (12. Mai 2010)

@MüsLee: Deine Bremsgriffe sind aber weit nach unten gedreht...Kommst du da, wenn du den Hintern nach hinten nimmst noch ran?


----------



## Deleted138492 (12. Mai 2010)

Jup, ich habe lange Klavierspielerfinger .


----------



## morph027 (12. Mai 2010)

Oh, ich seh grad, du wirst im Enduro-Thread von den Helden ordentlich zerpflückt  Naja...auch wenns merkwürdig aussieht, du fährst ja damit und da wird das schon passen.


----------



## Deleted138492 (12. Mai 2010)

Ach, wie sagen die Ärzte: Lasse reden . Dass die so intolerant auf alles, was nicht der Norm entspricht, reagieren, hätte ich aber nicht gedacht.


----------



## Sandi (12. Mai 2010)

stiffee25 schrieb:


> @sandi
> 
> bist auch beim treffen dabei???



habe leider keine Zeit, beim nächsten Treffen dann vielleicht
Wünsch euch trotzdem viel Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (12. Mai 2010)

À propos Treffen: Bisher nehmen nur 8 Leute am Grillgelage teil. Mein Kumpel und ich können nicht kommen, da unsere Mitfahrgelegenheit schon am Sonntag Mittag zurückfahren muss. Ich hätte ehrlich gesagt mehr Leute erwartet. 10 Leute haben mir noch keine Antwort gegeben, davon sind 3 nicht in diesem Forum auffindbar .


----------



## Gnarze (13. Mai 2010)

Hab da mal eine Frage, 
interessiere mich für eine verstellbare Sattelstütze.

Nur wie lang sollte diese bei einem  Granite Chief sein, bzw wieviel Länge muß zur sicheren Fixierung im Sitzrohr stecken? Durchmesser sollte ja 31,6 mm sein.

Gruß Gnarze


----------



## ka1saa (13. Mai 2010)

hübsches wetter heute... 




@jonalisa: da sieht man auch mal, wie knapps selbst mit nem L-rahmen und ner 0,5er-flasche ist...


----------



## Gnarze (13. Mai 2010)

ka1saa schrieb:


> @jonalisa: da sieht man auch mal, wie knapps selbst mit nem L-rahmen und ner 0,5er-flasche ist...



Bei Rose gibt es eine Trinkflasche von Tacx,heißt Source,  0,5 Liter, da ist der Kopf der Flasche nicht so voluminös. Im Katalog Seite 614. Die hat bei
Rahmengröße L richtig viel Luft.


----------



## ka1saa (13. Mai 2010)

Gnarze schrieb:


> Bei Rose gibt es eine Trinkflasche von Tacx,heißt Source,  0,5 Liter, da ist der Kopf der Flasche nicht so voluminös. Im Katalog Seite 614. Die hat bei
> Rahmengröße L richtig viel Luft.


und bei M? das ist ja das problem ^^.


----------



## Gnarze (13. Mai 2010)

ka1saa schrieb:


> und bei M? das ist ja das problem ^^.



Da wird es meiner Meinung nach zu eng, denke das da ca.1- 1,5 cm weniger
Platz ist ( geschätzt aus den Maßen aus dem Rose Katalog).
Kann leider gerade nicht messen wieviel Luft bei L ist, meins ist gerade bei Rose....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## W.K. (13. Mai 2010)

So nu ick auchmal wieder...

Endlich passend soweit


----------



## ka1saa (13. Mai 2010)

hehe hübsches ding


----------



## stevenscrosser (13. Mai 2010)

Lecker Ofen! Wasn' das für ne Sattelstütze?


----------



## W.K. (13. Mai 2010)

stevenscrosser schrieb:


> Lecker Ofen! Wasn' das für ne Sattelstütze?



Dat is ne FSA Gravity...


----------



## m2k (13. Mai 2010)

Hey Leute,

so hab mir mal wieder nen Plattfuß hinten gefahren und da die Reifen eh schon vom Profil her überfällig sind (und jetzt auch noch mit Loch) is es an der Zeit sie zu wechseln.
Im Moment sind es noch Big Betty die einen wirklich super Grip haben.
Jetzt is mir aber auch in den Sinn gekommen ich könnt mal andere probieren.

Was fahrt Ihr denn so, oder was erachtet Ihr als gut?


----------



## funbiker9 (13. Mai 2010)

m2k schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> so hab mir mal wieder nen Plattfuß hinten gefahren und da die Reifen eh schon vom Profil her überfällig sind (und jetzt auch noch mit Loch) is es an der Zeit sie zu wechseln.
> Im Moment sind es noch Big Betty die einen wirklich super Grip haben.
> ...



Ich kann dir die Rubber Queen 2.4 empfehlen. Bin hoch zufrieden mit den Reifen. Von Tour bis Wildbad geht alles. Guter Grip auf Nassen Böden und steinigem Untergrund. Rollwiderstand geht auch noch in Ordnung...


----------



## Deleted138492 (13. Mai 2010)

@ ka1saa: So muss dat .

@ W.K.: Sehr gut aufgebaut, allerdings hätte ich, passend zu dem vielen übrigen Rot, auch noch rote Naben genommen. Aber so ists auch subber .


----------



## trigger666 (13. Mai 2010)

@m2k

ich empfehle dir die muddy mary in der freeride version. breite 2,5".

fahre ich von anfang an. überall mördergrip und lassen sich gut beschleunigen.


----------



## ka1saa (13. Mai 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> @ W.K.: Sehr gut aufgebaut, allerdings hätte ich, passend zu dem vielen übrigen Rot, auch noch rote Naben genommen. Aber so ists auch subber .


so seh ich das auch .


----------



## -MIK- (14. Mai 2010)

m2k schrieb:


> Was fahrt Ihr denn so, oder was erachtet Ihr als gut?



Maxxis Minion DH 2,5", vorn in 42SuperTracky und hinten in 60aMp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (14. Mai 2010)

So, Stefan Strauß hat sich gerade bezüglich den Macken geäußert. Die Abschürfungen an Talasknopf und Gabelkrone können von der zu kurz geratenen Bremsleitung herrühren (wie immer beim Kürzen: dreimal abgeschnitten und immer noch zu kurz), die Schrammen an der rechten Seite der Gabelkrone können vom Transport stammen. Die Stellen am Oberrohr kann er sich aber genau so wenig erklären wie ich, aber seis drum. Er hat mir einen kleinen Preisnachlass beim nächsten Kauf angeboten, aber da die Kratzer wohl doch nicht ihre Schuld sind, werde ich das Angebot nicht nutzen, denn das wäre mehr als unfair.


----------



## jonalisa (14. Mai 2010)

Danke Jungs für eure Bemühungen bzgl. meiner Trinkflaschenfrage.

Wenn einer mit Rahmengröße M Lust und Zeit hätte, das ganze nachzumessen bzw. auszuprobieren wäre ich ihm dankbar.


----------



## stevenscrosser (14. Mai 2010)

Kam das Rad denn im selben gepolsterten Versand zurück, wie du es verschickt hattest?


----------



## Deleted138492 (14. Mai 2010)

Nein. Hingeschickt wurde es mit einem großen Karton von Stevens, zurück kam es mit einem kleineren Karton von Rose.


----------



## stevenscrosser (14. Mai 2010)

Ich meinte jetzt eher die Schaumstoff-Schutzdinger, falls du sowas um den Rahmen gemacht hast


----------



## Deleted138492 (14. Mai 2010)

Der Stevenskarton war innen an den wichtigsten Stellen, die Kontakt mit dem Karton hatten, gepolstert worden. Zurück kam das Rad mit einem größeren Stück Blasenfolie, das um den Lenkkopfbereich gewickelt war.


----------



## trigger666 (14. Mai 2010)

hi, ich will meinen vorbau tauschen. welche größe muss ich nehmen 1 1/8 oder 1,5"? ich habe einen 2009er onkel.


----------



## Deleted138492 (14. Mai 2010)

1 1/8"


----------



## trigger666 (14. Mai 2010)

danke müs lee.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stiffee25 (14. Mai 2010)

jetzt mal was ganz anderes.....habe mir heute mal den rose katalog 2009 angeguckt und mir ist aufgefallen das ,das beefcake da ne ganz andere leitungs-führung hat ...
irgendwie komisch....müßt mal selber gucken wenn ihr den katalog noch habt...................


----------



## Deleted138492 (14. Mai 2010)

Wie, anders? Ich habe beide Kataloge hier liegen, ich könnte mal nachschauen wenn du möchtest.


----------



## stiffee25 (14. Mai 2010)

die leitung vom schaltwerk  läuft oben lang und die bremsleitung auch wie beim jimbo


----------



## Deleted138492 (14. Mai 2010)

Ah, ich seh grad hier, dass sie an der Kettenstrebe entlangläuft:







Und wie verläuft sie nun genau bei dir?


----------



## stiffee25 (14. Mai 2010)

richtig und jetzt guck mal im katalog nach^^

bei mir läuft sie so wie auf dem bild......


----------



## Deleted138492 (14. Mai 2010)

Und so läuft sie auch am 2010er.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stiffee25 (14. Mai 2010)

ja aber auch beim beef dh im katalog laufen die leitung wie beim jimbo


----------



## Deleted138492 (14. Mai 2010)

Tja, dann weiss ich nicht wo der Unterschied liegen soll .


----------



## stiffee25 (14. Mai 2010)

hier das bild was ich meine...
entweder die haben nen jimbo rahmen zum beef gemacht...oder das ist keine ahnung...


----------



## Deleted138492 (14. Mai 2010)

Aha. Und das ist sicher ein 2010er? Vielleicht hatte Rose für den Katalog einen 2009er Rahmen genommen und die 2010er Teile drangeklatscht, weil der neue Rahmen noch nicht verfügbar war. Wäre ja nicht das erste mal, dass für das Foto schnell etwas zusammengebastelt wird, das dem Endprodukt ähnlich sieht .


----------



## stiffee25 (14. Mai 2010)

nein das auf dem bild ist ein 2009 rahmen und das 09 hat solche leitungs verläufe nicht.......glaube echt gerade das die nen jimbo rahmen genommen haben bis das beef fertig war......


----------



## Deleted138492 (14. Mai 2010)

Mir fällt gerade auf, dass auf dem Foto die Strebe an der Wippe gleich links vom Piggyback fehlt, die die beiden Sitzstrebenenden beim Jimbo verbindet. Ist die beim BC gar nicht vorhanden?


----------



## stiffee25 (14. Mai 2010)

doch die sind beim beef vorhanden......

aber echt komisch wie die einen verxxxxxxen im katalog^^


----------



## Maggi (15. Mai 2010)

hi leutz,

gestern den onkel von der insp. abgeholt. leider konnten die rose-jungs den ursprünglichen termin (mittwoch) nicht halten , dafür gabs das paket (2te Insp. mit neuer kette, neu bremsbeläge und was sonst noch so angefallen ist) nun für lächerliche 15 . das nenn ich mal service und entgegenkommen. 

gruß maggi


----------



## nachtradler (15. Mai 2010)

Hier mal wieder ein Bild von meinem immer noch fast originalen Jimbo im Kontakt mit einem anderen, nicht üblen Fahrgerät.


----------



## euer (15. Mai 2010)

Mein Chief hat jetzt auch endlich neue Kettenblätter, Kette und Kassette bekommen. Bei der nächsten Kassette muss ich wohl auch den Freilauf tauschen, der hat schon gute Riefen.
Wie genau muss man es eigentlich mit den Inspketionsintervallen nehmen? Mein Rad wäre ja mehr bei Rose als bei mir :-D

Edit: Ich bin auf der Suche nach gutem Ersatz für die Nobby Nics und dachte da an die Conti MountainKings. Bei meinem alten Hardtail hab ich mit denen schon gute Erfahrungen gemacht (nicht unbedingt was die Haltbarkeit angeht), allerdings waren das 2.0er und nicht 2.4er.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nachtradler (15. Mai 2010)

Hier mal wieder ein Bild von meinem immer noch fast originalen Jimbo im Kontakt mit einem anderen, nicht üblen Fahrgerät.


----------



## Flouu (15. Mai 2010)

jaa...in dem enduro- thread sind echt nur aff3n...habs auch grad gelesen wie sie sich über die 'attackposition' lustig machen...naja...sollen sie machen...

@nacht...beides echt coole dinger=D
den trecker würd i gern mal fahren xD


----------



## herkulars (15. Mai 2010)

Da kann ich auch mithalten. Nicht ganz so fein wie der Trecker, aber immerhin:







@euer: Versuch mal den Fat Albert. Für AllMountain meiner Meinung nach der beste Allrounder. Der MountainKing soll bei Nässe nicht so der Hit sein. Ich habe ihn aber noch nicht gefahren, kann also keine Erfahrungswerte wiedergeben.


----------



## morph027 (15. Mai 2010)

Nächste Woche sollte meine Michelin WildRock'R/WildGrip'R Kombination eintreffen, ersetzt hinten den Nobby, vorn den Albert. Ich bin gespannt und sag Bescheid 

Das Jimbo in schwarz ist einfach mal edel...


----------



## Deleted138492 (15. Mai 2010)

Jupp, darum hatte ich ja auch eins bestellt. Auftragsbestätigung etc. inbegriffen. Nach 2 Wochen wurde mir dann mitgeteilt, dass die schwarzen Rahmen aus seien . Nun muss ich mit einem grün/weissen Jimbo leben. Wobei das ja auch ganz nett anzuschauen ist .


----------



## stevenscrosser (18. Mai 2010)

Wie lange hats bei euch eigentlich von Abholung Rad zu Hause bis zum Eintreffen bei Rose gedauert?


----------



## euer (18. Mai 2010)

Mattschwarz und Gold ist so schön prollig 
Ich wollte mal die Luftkammer meines RP23 reinigen. Was nehmt ihr da als Schmiermittel für die Dichtungen? Muss man da das original Fox Fluid nehmen oder geht auch was anderes


----------



## Deleted138492 (18. Mai 2010)

@ stevens: Ein mal 3 Wochen, ein mal 2 Tage .

@ euer: Nimm stinknormales Motoröl, das Foxzeug ist viel zu teuer. Ich bezweifle aber, dass dein Dämpfer die Reinigung schon nötig hat, so alt ist er ja noch gar nicht.


----------



## morph027 (18. Mai 2010)

Ich hab die Dichtungen zusätzlich noch mit dem Zeug eingeschmiert, aber auch nur, weil ich's noch da hatte. Extra deswegen kaufen würd ichs jetzt nicht. Aber auch nicht zuviel Öl rein, 5ml reichen da, sonst suppt das Teil und schädigt durch den angezogenen Dreck mehr als wenn er nicht ganz so geschmiert läuft.

Und das hab ich (als Zweitbesitzer) auch erst nach 1,5 Jahren gemacht, trocken und dreckig war da noch nicht viel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoka (19. Mai 2010)

Hier mein neues Spaßgerät für 2010 ;-)


----------



## stiffee25 (19. Mai 2010)

hoka schrieb:


> Hier mein neues Spaßgerät für 2010 ;-)



ja dann laß es krachen damit


----------



## clk2106 (19. Mai 2010)

hat eig schon jemand die JOPLIN zu rose eingeschickt?
das ding macht schon ganz feine mätzchen, zudem hat sich das seitliche spiel stark vergrössert...

@hoka: nice ride


----------



## Deleted138492 (19. Mai 2010)

Schickes Teil .


----------



## hoka (19. Mai 2010)

CLK welche Joplin hast du? Die von 2009 oder von 2010 und hast du die schon mal Warten lassen? Bin da auch ein wenig spektisch. Aber sonst bin ich recht zufrieden. Die Hammerschmidt ist echt ne feine Sache!


----------



## stevenscrosser (19. Mai 2010)

Mein Rad inklusive Joplin ist grade bei Rose. Meine hat jetzt auch derbes Spiel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raesfeld (19. Mai 2010)

Servus!

Kann vielleicht jemand auflisten, welche Parts an einem Uncle Jimbo 2 von 2009 verbaut sind?
Wenn es noch irgendwo im Netz steht, wäre ich auch für einen Link höchst dankbar 

Ich hoffe der Umstieg von 120mm Canyon auf 160mm Rose gelingt mir


----------



## stevenscrosser (19. Mai 2010)

Verkauft jemand ein Jimbo 2?


----------



## Raesfeld (19. Mai 2010)

Was spielt das denn für eine Rolle  ?

Ich verrate nicht wer es ist  ...


----------



## Sandi (19. Mai 2010)

hoka schrieb:


> Hier mein neues Spaßgerät für 2010 ;-)



sehr schick, endlich mal eins mit Hammershcmidt=) Mein Uncle müsste auch in den nächsten Tagen fertig sein!

Hab auch ne Joplin mitbestellt, aber das scheint wohl doch nicht so gut gewesen zu sein wenn ich hier lese, dass die bei fast jedem Spiel hat
naja mal schauen, hauptsache mein Bike ist bald da


----------



## -MIK- (19. Mai 2010)

hoka schrieb:


> Hier mein neues Spaßgerät für 2010 ;-)



Hüüübsches Ding, was ich allerdings nicht verstehe, warum hat Rose bei der Verwendung der Hammerschmidt kein short cave Schaltwerk verbaut?  Dadurch hast doch ne viel kurzere Kettenlänge und damit weniger Kettenschlag oder nicht?


----------



## Gnarze (19. Mai 2010)

hoka schrieb:


> Hier mein neues Spaßgerät für 2010 ;-)


 Schicke Farbe, die habe ich an meinem Chief 2009 auch.


----------



## hoka (19. Mai 2010)

Danke danke, für die positiven Statements. 

Was das mit der verkürzten Kette angeht kann ich leider nicht mitreden. Aber es wäre schon schöner wenn man Kettenschläge vermeinden könnte. 
Allerdings glaube ich, dass Rose selbst nicht viel Erfahrung mit der Hammerschmidt ha. 
Denn ich hatte da etws Probleme beim Bestellvorgang aber das ist die Rede nicht wert!

Ride on!


----------



## stevenscrosser (19. Mai 2010)

Das mit dem Medium oder Short Cage wollte ich auch erst fragen. Sieht zudem auch besser aus. Vllt. tauschen sie's ja noch. Ich finde das Braun/Weiß cool 

@ Sandi: du vergisst das wir noch 2009er Modelle haben, die 2010 sollen schon wesentlich besser funktionieren. Ich weiß nur nicht, was dann jetzt wirklich besser funktioniert. Kindshock oder Joplin


----------



## Raesfeld (19. Mai 2010)

Hab am Wochenende noch von ein paar Freeridern gehört, dass die Kind Shock der Joplin überlegen sei. Die Joplin soll nach ein paar Schlägen mit der Sattelnase wackeln, kann es aber nicht persönlich bestätigen 

ps: Parts vom Jimbo 2 2009?


----------



## Travis09 (19. Mai 2010)

In Hollendisch:

Spec list

Frame Uncle Jimbo M6 
Framematen "S (16,5"") M (18"") L (19,5"") XL (21,5"")" 
Veerweg 160 mm 
Demper FOX RP 23 216 mm 
Voorvork Rock Shox Lyrik Ru-Turn 160 mm 
Balhoofdstel FSA Orbit FSA Alloy Top Cap 
Wielen Sunringle Drift 2.0 met SRAM Rear Maxle 
Cassette Shimano SLX 
Banden Schwalbe Nobby Nic Snakeskin 2.4 
Crankstel FSA V-Drive BB 30 44/32/22 
Voorderailleur Shimano SLX 
Achterderailleur SRAM X-7 
Schakelverstellers SRAM Trigger X-7 
Remmen Avid Elixir R 203/185 
Pedalen zonder 
Zadelpennen Easton Vice 350 mm 31.6 mm 
Zadels Selle Italia NT1 
Sturen Easton EA50 685 mm 4.9 cm Rise 
Stuurpennen FSA Gravity 31.8 mm 
Kleuren Anodized Black, Petrol Green/ Pearl White 
Gewicht ca. 14,6 kg (Gr. M, Anodized Black)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stevenscrosser (19. Mai 2010)

.


----------



## hoka (19. Mai 2010)

Danke für den Hinweis mit der Short Cage, habe direkt mal eine E-Mail zu Rose geschickt und werde mal abwarten wie Sie drauf reagieren werden!
Macht natürlich Sinn so eine Short Cage und sieht zudem auch noch besser aus! Ist mir garnicht aufgefallen als ich es abgeholt habe!


----------



## Raesfeld (19. Mai 2010)

Von einem Bekannten 
Ich bin auch so nett und stell ein Foto rein, sobald ich es habe.
Es wäre dann Petrol Green

Holländerisch ist ja einfach nur geil... Rommen ! ...Wie macht sich denn die Avid Elixir R an dem Radl?


----------



## Deleted138492 (19. Mai 2010)

So, wie an jedem anderen Radl auch .


----------



## stevenscrosser (19. Mai 2010)

außer an deinem @ Müs


----------



## Raesfeld (19. Mai 2010)

-.- Mit welchem Sag fahrt ihr eigentlich ein Enduro? Man findet oft nur Angaben für XC und Downhill Bikes. So 25-30%? Oder wird das dann zu wippig?


----------



## stevenscrosser (19. Mai 2010)

Naja, kommt immer ein wenig darauf an, was du vorhast. Es gibt kein Fixwert.


----------



## Deleted138492 (19. Mai 2010)

Hey, ich hatte doch keine Elixir . Die hätte wohl funktioniert, aber egal.

@ Raesfeld: Vergiss den Sag und stell das Fahrwerk für deine Bedürfnisse ein. Also so, dass es bei deinem üblichen Fahrstil keine Durchschläge gibt, du aber den Federweg ausnutzt.


----------



## Raesfeld (19. Mai 2010)

Wird gemacht Chef 

Muss dann wohl bei den ersten Touren immer ne Dämpferpumpe mitschlören, weil ich in meiner näheren Umgebung nichts habe, was ein Mountainbike rechtfertigt.
Ich freu mich schon so auf nächste Woche...!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (19. Mai 2010)

Wie viel wiegst du? So können wir ein paar ungefähre Anhaltspunkte geben.


----------



## Raesfeld (19. Mai 2010)

Mit Sack und Pack etwa 72kg. Bei ca. 180cm Körpergröße. Ist ein Jimbo in M, falls das dafür wichtig ist. Das 09er hat ja den RP23 von Fox drin, mit dem hab ich am Canyon Nerve gute Erfahrungen gemacht.

Bin dankbar für alle Tipps und Tricks, da der Hinterbau ja ne ganz andere Machart hat, als der des Canyon.


----------



## Deleted138492 (19. Mai 2010)

Ich wiege etwa 65kg und fahre den Dämpfer mit 150psi. Der Gummiring ist kurz vor dem Kolbenende, nutze den Federweg also gut. Du könntest es mal mit 175psi versuchen und dich dann langsam ans Optimum rantasten. Ist schon die passende Feder in der Gabel?


----------



## Raesfeld (19. Mai 2010)

Ich hab das Rad noch nicht mal live gesehen 
Müsste aber die Medium Feder drin sein. Die ist ja für Fahrer ab 70kg ausgelegt. Sollte erstmal passen


----------



## funbiker9 (19. Mai 2010)

Hi Leute,

ich mach mal wieder das Bikeparkangebot....also falls einer Lust auf Wildbad am Wochenende hat und nicht alleine gehen will, kann sich uns gerne anschließen. Auch wenn ihr noch nicht im Park wart...ihr werdet Spaß haben --->also nur Mut...

Greez

funbiker


----------



## Deleted138492 (19. Mai 2010)

Wie immer: Wenn du einen kleinen Umweg in Kauf nehmen willst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (19. Mai 2010)

Kleiner Umweg ist gut *grins*


----------



## Deleted138492 (19. Mai 2010)

Sagt mal, ich habe mir ein paar Videos von den beiden Strecken in Willingen angesehen. Irre ich mich oder ist die DH-Strecke auch mit dem Jimbo noch gut befahrbar? Die FR-Strecke hat ja eher wenige Tücken parat.


----------



## hoka (19. Mai 2010)

Wow 1,80 groß und ein Uncle Jimbo in M...das nenne ich grenzwertig. Zumindest wenn auch mal Touren damit fahren willst. Ich bin 1,84 und habe das Jimbo in L, was mir grade noch so passt für Touren! Wenn damit allerdings mehr in Bikeparks fahren willst ist es bestimmt schön wendig. 

Bist es denn schon Probe gefahren in M?


----------



## Deleted138492 (19. Mai 2010)

Ich bin auch 1.82 und das M passt mir perfekt. Mit kurzen Vorbau wurde es sogar noch "kleiner" ^^. Allerdings lässt es sich so perfekt fahren.


----------



## funbiker9 (19. Mai 2010)

hoka schrieb:


> Wow 1,80 groß und ein Uncle Jimbo in M...das nenne ich grenzwertig. Zumindest wenn auch mal Touren damit fahren willst. Ich bin 1,84 und habe das Jimbo in L, was mir grade noch so passt für Touren! Wenn damit allerdings mehr in Bikeparks fahren willst ist es bestimmt schön wendig.
> 
> Bist es denn schon Probe gefahren in M?



Warum soll das Grenzwertig sein? Ich bin 1,82m / Schritthöhe 85cm und da wird das Jimbo sogar noch in M empfohlen.


----------



## Raesfeld (19. Mai 2010)

@hoka:
Mein Kollege hat das Jimbo in L. Nach einer Probefahrt steht für mich fest, dass nur M in Frage kommt.
Und wenn ich mal ne Tour fahre kommt der Sattel einfach ganz raus und dann wird feste getrampelt 
In M bin ich es noch nicht probegefahren, aber nach dem Ausschlussprinzip bleibt nur M über.


----------



## euer (19. Mai 2010)

> @ euer: Nimm stinknormales Motoröl, das Foxzeug ist viel zu teuer. Ich bezweifle aber, dass dein Dämpfer die Reinigung schon nötig hat, so alt ist er ja noch gar nicht.



....



> Ich hab die Dichtungen zusätzlich noch mit dem Zeug eingeschmiert, aber auch nur, weil ich's noch da hatte. Extra deswegen kaufen würd ichs jetzt nicht. Aber auch nicht zuviel Öl rein, 5ml reichen da, sonst suppt das Teil und schädigt durch den angezogenen Dreck mehr als wenn er nicht ganz so geschmiert läuft.
> 
> Und das hab ich (als Zweitbesitzer) auch erst nach 1,5 Jahren gemacht, trocken und dreckig war da noch nicht viel.




Ok, Motoröl und normales Gabelöl hab ich noch genug von den Moppeds da. Ich hab auch nochmal etwas gegoogelt und da wird auch SAE 80/90 Getriebeöl empfohlen, macht auch irgendwie Sinn, nur lithiumfrei soll/muss es anscheinend sein.
Dämpfer ist zwar noch nicht so alt, aber das Rad ist sehr oft in Gebrauch und in der letzten Zeit hab ich ein etwas höheres Losbrechmoment festgestellt. Die Dichtungen werden wohl noch ok sein, aber etwas Reiningen und Schmieren kann ja nicht schaden.


----------



## Deleted138492 (19. Mai 2010)

Ok, wenn das so ist, schadet mal nachschauen sicher nicht.


----------



## Travis09 (19. Mai 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Sagt mal, ich habe mir ein paar Videos von den beiden Strecken in Willingen angesehen. Irre ich mich oder ist die DH-Strecke auch mit dem Jimbo noch gut befahrbar? Die FR-Strecke hat ja eher wenige Tücken parat.



Das DH track ist sehr gut mit das Jimbo befahrbar, ich bin kein sehr grose`jump master´ aber ich habe sehr viel spas gehat zehn tagen zurug.

Sie haben viel Möglichkeit der `gaps` zu entweichen. 

Meine Avid Elyxir r bremsen sprechen sehr gut an.

Ich haben kein problemen unterfunden mit das rad.

I LOVE THIS BIKE!!


----------



## Deleted138492 (19. Mai 2010)

Ok, das sind ja gute Neuigkeiten . An die Sprünge kann man sich ja langsam rantasten, also kein großes Problem.



Travis09 schrieb:


> I LOVE THIS BIKE!!



Ich auch .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raesfeld (19. Mai 2010)

Did you use a translator? It sounds very crazy


----------



## Deleted138492 (19. Mai 2010)

.


----------



## Deleted138492 (19. Mai 2010)

Vielleicht ist er Niederländer oder Belgier? Die geben oft ein Deutsch/Niederländisch/Flämischgemisch von sich, was sich ein bisschen seltsam anhört .


----------



## Travis09 (19. Mai 2010)

Maybe it is better if I answer in English. 

I live in Den Haag in Holland, I go to Willingen and Winterberg about 8 times every year. And i ride the Freeraid Classic in Les Deux Alpes France for the 3rd time this year. 

My Cannondale Super V sx was too licht and hat only 100mm travel. Things started to brake..

The bikes they sell in Holland have a maximum of 120mm travel, that is why there are allmost no forums about enduro and freeride bikes.

I have been reading this forum for the last year now an that is the reason that I chose to buy the Uncle Jimbo 2.

I can read German pretty good, but as you all can see, my writing in German is crap...I hope I will learn better...


----------



## Raesfeld (19. Mai 2010)

It was good to understand! And it was funny to read, too 
I think the Jimbo 2 is a good choice. I want to buy the same bike in the near future. 
Actually I have a Canyon Nerve XC with 120mm travel but my riding style has changed from XC to all mountain and freeride, so the Nerve is suboptimal...
So I think that an enduro like the Jimbo is the best bike for me.


----------



## Bueck (19. Mai 2010)

Raesfeld schrieb:


> -.- Mit welchem Sag fahrt ihr eigentlich ein Enduro? Man findet oft nur Angaben für XC und Downhill Bikes. So 25-30%? Oder wird das dann zu wippig?



kuckstdu hier: mit Diagrammen und Kurven  

SAG<28% = regressiver Bereich  
SAG>28% = progressiver Bereich  

http://www.mtb-forum.it/community/forum/showthread.php?t=133195


----------



## ka1saa (19. Mai 2010)

da schaut man einmal kurz nicht ins forum, und voll ists...
zum thema joplin und spiel wollt ich mal noch anfügen: das hatte das ding (09er modell) bei mir in geringem maße von beginn an, wurde dann bisl mehr, hab sie dann mal auseinandergebaut (war auch gespannt, wie matschig sie innen is ^^ antwort: garnicht) und nach ner anleitung einer bekannten bike-bravo (google sollte die anleitung zu tage fördern, sollte aber auch mit der begelegten halbwegs gehn) den leitbolzen oder wie das ding heißt festgezogen, dann war sie wieder "wie neu" (also wieder nur leichtes spiel ^^). das leichte spiel juckt mich nicht weiter, merks nur, wenn ich drauf achte. und verbogen hat sich bei mir noch nichts, hatte die sattelklemme nur mal nicht fest genug angezogen (das problem hatte die 09er ks glaub auch), bin allerdings auch kein schwergewicht. find nur die 75mm zu wenig, hätte vor kurzem fast die ks gekauft, weil ich sie billig hätte kriegen können, aber farblich geht das rot halt mal garnicht an meinem rad xD (ansprüche auch noch...).

ansonsten glückwunsch an alle mit neuen rädern, viel spaß!

und zum thema rahmengröße: bin mit 187/94 sehr an der grenze von rahmengröße L. touren gehen, aber erst seit ich durch den 40mm riser-bar den lenker etwas nach vorne verlagern konnt. für bergab ists natürlich gut, aber bei nem enduro will man den berg ja meistens doch auch noch hochkommen .


----------



## marcossa (20. Mai 2010)

moah, ich hab so nen behindertes knacken im bereich vom steuersatz.

hab schonmal die drehmomente am vorbau etc, geprüft. passt soweit. was könnt das sein?

und vorn klingelt die juicy wie die hölle


----------



## -MIK- (20. Mai 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Sagt mal, ich habe mir ein paar Videos von den beiden Strecken in Willingen angesehen. Irre ich mich oder ist die DH-Strecke auch mit dem Jimbo noch gut befahrbar? Die FR-Strecke hat ja eher wenige Tücken parat.



LOL, jetzt veräppelst Du mich aber schon wieder oder? Ich rede seit dem ersten Tag davon, dass Willingen für das Jimbo nur auf der FR Strecke Sinn macht. Die DH Strecke ist ein gedroppe vom Feinsten und mit dem Jimbo nur via Chickenways befahrbar. 

Bevor es nach Willingen geht kann ich nur jedem raten, baut euch ne KeFü ans Bike, werdet ihr brauchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (20. Mai 2010)

@marcossa: Knack-Weg-Thread


----------



## stiffee25 (20. Mai 2010)

-MIK- schrieb:


> @marcossa: Knack-Weg-Thread


----------



## robert80 (20. Mai 2010)

Hat von euch zufällig jemand für mich die Spezifikationen des Granite Chief 4 aus dem Jahre 2009?

Ich finde die leider nicht mehr und auf der Rose HP sind die auch wohl rausgenommen worden....

Kann mir die jemand geben wer zufällig noch nen Katalog oder Ausdruck da hat?


----------



## morph027 (20. Mai 2010)

http://www.bike-magazin.de/?p=2495


----------



## Raesfeld (20. Mai 2010)

Bueck schrieb:


> kuckstdu hier: mit Diagrammen und Kurven
> 
> SAG<28% = regressiver Bereich
> SAG>28% = progressiver Bereich
> ...



Danke! Mit Diagrammen kann ich immer am meisten anfangen


----------



## robert80 (20. Mai 2010)

morph027 schrieb:


> http://www.bike-magazin.de/?p=2495




 Danke!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morph027 (20. Mai 2010)

Bitte...war der vierte Google Treffer


----------



## Deleted138492 (20. Mai 2010)

@ MIK: Wie gesagt, kann ich mich ja langsam rantasten. Ich hatte auch nicht vor, gleich beim ersten Mal alle Gaps zu nehmen. Ausserdem schleppt Rose ein paar Beef Cakes an, mit denen ich es mal versuchen könnte .

btw: Meine Ones sind zurück. Wer hat noch nicht, wer will noch mal? 300 VHB.


----------



## robert80 (20. Mai 2010)

@Müs_lee

Ich verkauf meine auch für 299,99 Euro 
Komischerweise auch aus nem Rose Rad und zurück

Spass beiseite, 

....meine haben schon nen Käufer.....

Ob sich da einer aus dem Forum hier finden wird, wenn die nur über die -The One- lesen dass die bremse der letzte ***** ist, überteuert, fehlerbehaftet, funtkionell eigenartig.....

Ich glaub Du solltest langsam besser über die Bremsen reden, das hebt den Marktpreis

Vielleicht auch ein Grund warum die Bremsen auch aus zweiter Hand so teuer sind und die Besitzer froh sie für gutes Geld noch losbekommen zu haben


----------



## Deleted138492 (20. Mai 2010)

299.98 .

Ach, ich schaue mal, ob niemand von meinen Bekannten eine einwandfreie, absolut fehlerlose und dazu noch quietschfreie Bremse benötigt .


----------



## robert80 (20. Mai 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> 299.98 .
> 
> Ach, ich schaue mal, ob niemand von meinen Bekannten eine einwandfreie, absolut fehlerlose und dazu noch quietschfreie Bremse benötigt .




Ich würde Dich danach nicht mehr kennen, wenn ein Freund mir sowas aufdrehen würde, mit solchen Lobhudeleien....


----------



## Deleted138492 (20. Mai 2010)

Ich werd mal Radelverkäufer xD. Und meine Kumpels berate ich dann auch anständig .


----------



## funbiker9 (20. Mai 2010)

Travis09 schrieb:


> Maybe it is better if I answer in English.
> 
> I live in Den Haag in Holland, I go to Willingen and Winterberg about 8 times every year. And i ride the Freeraid Classic in Les Deux Alpes France for the 3rd time this year.
> 
> ...



Oh man that's pretty bad...no bikes over 120mm travel. That's the true nightmare ---> not Freddy Krüger 

No hill's ---> no travel ---> poor country.


----------



## Deleted138492 (20. Mai 2010)

Hach ja, bei uns ist es leider auch oft so . Es gibt nur wenige Händler, die Räder mit 140mm Federweg oder mehr verkaufen. Ein weiterer Grund, warum ich meins online bestellt habe .


----------



## nachtradler (21. Mai 2010)

Ist von euch jemand am Wochenende beim DirtMasters in Winterberg? Mich findet ihr am Cube der Soulrider in der Nähe vom DH-Start. Fragt nach nachtradler


----------



## MoRis (21. Mai 2010)

jou, ich fahr sonntag hin. Dann guck ich noch ob ich noch nen platz bei der enduro challenge bekomme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flouu (21. Mai 2010)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Bevor es nach Willingen geht kann ich nur jedem raten, baut euch ne KeFü ans Bike, werdet ihr brauchen.



ich such immer noch eine gute, welche passt und nicht zu teuer ist...^^
ich find das echt nicht so leicht^^


----------



## herkulars (21. Mai 2010)

nc-17 Stinger. Preis-Leistung dürfte unschlagbar sein. Ans '10er Jimbo müßte die auch ohne Bastelei passen.


----------



## Nachor (22. Mai 2010)

schaut mal hier, hat auch schönes in netten Farben etc.

http://www.mozartt.com/pl/produkty 

 (und er spricht englisch, per Email)


----------



## flo-air (22. Mai 2010)

Mahlzeit mal wieder...

habe seit kurzen ein heftiges Knacken an meinem Jimbo, kommt wohl aus dem Tretlagerbereich. Kettenblattschrauben habe ich schon gecheckt, die sind`s nicht. Hat jemand nen Tip für mich? Das knacken ist nur, wenn ich ordentlich in die Pedale trete.

Habe mich am 05.06.10 in Altenberg für das MAD Enduro- Rennnen angemeldet. Jemand von euch auch dabei?

Schöne Pfingsten & schönes biken...
MfG Flo


----------



## Nachor (22. Mai 2010)

flo-air schrieb:


> Mahlzeit mal wieder...
> 
> habe seit kurzen ein heftiges Knacken an meinem Jimbo, kommt wohl aus dem Tretlagerbereich. Kettenblattschrauben habe ich schon gecheckt, die sind`s nicht. Hat jemand nen Tip für mich? Das knacken ist nur, wenn ich ordentlich in die Pedale trete.
> 
> ...



Eine Seite vorher ?!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?do=discuss&group=&discussionid=2640


----------



## tgindia (22. Mai 2010)

flo-air schrieb:


> Mahlzeit mal wieder...
> 
> habe seit kurzen ein heftiges Knacken an meinem Jimbo, kommt wohl aus dem Tretlagerbereich.



So, dann meld ich mich jetzt auch mal wieder zum dem Knackthema.
Hatte ja mein Tad einmal deswegen zu Rose geschickt. Da haben sie alles nachjustiert was genau 65km geholfen hat. Und dann war die Geräuschkulisse wieder da. 
Also wieder zurück zu Rose und siehe da, sie haben sich richtig mühe gemacht.

- Tretlagersitz nachgefräst
- neue Lager
- neu justiert
- Hinterachse auseinander und neu justiert

Das hat laut Rechnung mal richtig Zeit und Kohle gekostet. In meinem Fall noch Garantie und abgesehen von der Hin und Her schickerei ist nun alles bestens!
Top Rose Service - und endlcih ist das Bike wie es sein soll. Also nicht abwimmeln (sondern reparieren) lassen.


----------



## stevenscrosser (22. Mai 2010)

Mein Bike ist seit heute morgen auch wieder bei mir 

Näheres berichte ich noch


----------



## trigger666 (22. Mai 2010)

wir waren heute mal wieder mit kamera unterwegs. anbei zwei impressionen von heute.


----------



## -MIK- (23. Mai 2010)

Flouu schrieb:


> ich such immer noch eine gute, welche passt und nicht zu teuer ist...^^
> ich find das echt nicht so leicht^^



Na das hat der Müs Lee auf Seite 53 gut beschrieben, NC-17 Stinger und nen Raceface Bashguard, musst dann allerdings auf 2-fach umrüsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HansWurst666 (23. Mai 2010)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Na das hat der Müs Lee auf Seite 53 gut beschrieben, NC-17 Stinger und nen Raceface Bashguard, musst dann allerdings auf 2-fach umrüsten.



Ich habe die Stinger auch am 09er montiert. Ganz so zerfledern wie Müs Lee muss man die KeFü nicht. Etwas das Alu zurechtsägen, entgraten und mit Unterlegscheiben (sind dabei) montieren. Ggf noch ein 36er Kettenblatt montieren, sonst kommt man auf der Ebene nicht mehr vom Fleck.


----------



## -MIK- (24. Mai 2010)

HansWurst666 schrieb:


> Ich habe die Stinger auch am 09er montiert. Ganz so zerfledern wie Müs Lee muss man die KeFü nicht. Etwas das Alu zurechtsägen, entgraten und mit Unterlegscheiben (sind dabei) montieren. Ggf noch ein 36er Kettenblatt montieren, sonst kommt man auf der Ebene nicht mehr vom Fleck.



Ööh, ich hätte reges Interesse an Fotos, könntest Du ein paar einstellen?


----------



## BSChris (24. Mai 2010)

flo-air schrieb:


> Mahlzeit mal wieder...
> 
> habe seit kurzen ein heftiges Knacken an meinem Jimbo, kommt wohl aus dem Tretlagerbereich. Kettenblattschrauben habe ich schon gecheckt, die sind`s nicht. Hat jemand nen Tip für mich? Das knacken ist nur, wenn ich ordentlich in die Pedale trete.
> 
> ...



Moin moin...alle miteinander.
Habe mir vor kurzer Zeit auch ein Rose Jabba Wood gekauft.
Als ich es ausprobieren wollte merkte ich gleich das die Gangschaltung nicht eingestellt war. Habe es zurück geschickt und innerhalb einer Woche wieder bekommen. Alles perfekt eingestellt.
So jetzt bin ich auch ca. 70 Km damit gefahren und wenn ich manchmal in die Pedale etwas kräftiger reintrete, knackt es am Tretlager.
Allerdings ist es unregelmäßig. Könnte es das gleiche sein wie bei dem Beitrag im Zitat?
Hier noch ein paar angeaben zum Bike:
Jabba Wood 6 von 2009 mit X.0 und Avid Elixir CR
Kurbel ist die FSA K-Force light.

Gruß
Ich


----------



## Deleted138492 (24. Mai 2010)

Knackweg.

Und nur weil das Schaltwerk nicht recht eingestellt war, braucht man Rose doch nicht auf der Tasche zu liegen . Transport von Sperrgut kostet nicht gerade wenig...

Trotzdem viel Spaß mit dem Rad .


----------



## BSChris (24. Mai 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Knackweg.
> 
> Und nur weil das Schaltwerk nicht recht eingestellt war, braucht man Rose doch nicht auf der Tasche zu liegen . Transport von Sperrgut kostet nicht gerade wenig...
> 
> Trotzdem viel Spaß mit dem Rad .


Wenn ich mir ein Fahrrad im Wert von 2400  kaufe möchte ich auch ein vollfunktionsfähiges Bike haben. Wenn du das Schaltwerk hättest selber einstellen können dann ist es schön  ich kann es nicht.

Gruß
Ich


----------



## Deleted138492 (24. Mai 2010)

Ich gebe zu, dass ich am Anfang auch meine Schwierigkeiten hatte, das Schaltwerk ans funzen zu bringen, aber wofür gibts das WWW und die beiliegende Gebrauchsanleitung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BSChris (24. Mai 2010)

www ist gut aber erlich gesagt traue ich es mir noch nicht zu. Deswegen lasse ich lieber die Profis dran.


----------



## Deleted138492 (24. Mai 2010)

Da haben wirs. Das mit dem "sich trauen". 90% der am Rad auszuführenden Einstellungen und Wartungsarbeiten sind sehr einfach, man muss sich nur trauen .


----------



## funbiker9 (24. Mai 2010)

Da geb ich MÃ¼sLee recht. Die meisten Dinge am Rad zu reparieren oder einzustellen sind kein Hexenwerk.

Allerdings BSChris in dem Fall hast du vollkommen recht. Bei einem 2400â¬ Rad sollte die Schaltung richtig eingestellt sein.


----------



## funbiker9 (24. Mai 2010)

doppelpost *tss*


----------



## ka1saa (24. Mai 2010)

joah, aber bei sonem teuren hobel seh ichs auch ein, dass man im neuen zustand erwartet, dass das ding einfach erstmal fährt @müs . wenn die das vor dem versand vergessen haben zu checken... pech.
aber selber machen ist ansonsten natürlich immer besser, geht schneller (wenn man nicht grad in der rose bike-town wohnt ^^) und spart versand-aufwand, wobei die leute, die das mehr oder weniger den ganzen tag machen, das dann doch noch besser hinkriegen als ich .

die knack-geschichte kann trotzsubjektiver lokalisierung am tretlager die im knackthread aufgeführten diversen ursachen haben, will ich den "neulingen" mal noch mit auf den weg geben, ich hätte teils auch drauf schwören können, dass das knacken vom tretlager kommt unds war die steckachse...


----------



## BSChris (24. Mai 2010)

Naja Versand und reparatur hat Rose übernommen. Auf der Liste stand Rose Pro Service...15 min Arbeitsaufwand und das koplette Kabel/Seil wie auch immer  wurde ausgetauscht.
Also mit dem Tretlager ist das so, bin langsam gefahren dann habe ich mich hingestellt und mal schneller rein getreten. Nu machte es Knack und ich rutschte von der Pedale ab weil die Kurbel so ruckartig nach unten ging. War 3 mal an dem Tag. werde es noch mal beobachten.

Gruß
Ich


----------



## -MIK- (24. Mai 2010)

Freilauf schon geprüft? Bei mir ist er zwei drei mal übergesprungen weil sich ein Kanal der Sperrklinken aufgebogen hat und dann die am Nabenkörper schliff.


----------



## cyclo-dude (24. Mai 2010)

hallo allerseits.
ich wollte nochmal eben grad fragen was jetzt offiziel und eventuell inoffiziel für das wochenende in willingen geplant ist.
meine dame überlegt eventuell doch länger als einen tag da abzuhängen.


----------



## Deleted138492 (24. Mai 2010)

Also offiziell:
Tag 1 so bis 12 Anreise, futtern und losschreddern, abends freier Auslauf;
Tag 2 morgens Tour oder schreddern, mittags Tour oder schreddern (oder umgekehrt, je nach Laune ), abends Grillgelage im Bavarium für die die bleiben und für die anderen Abreise.


----------



## -MIK- (24. Mai 2010)

Wann ist Rose denn da?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (24. Mai 2010)

Das kann ich euch noch nicht sagen. Ich muss Rose auch noch die (erstmals) finale Teilnehmerzahl durchgeben und die Zahl derer, die das Fleisch verputzen werden. Nebenbei frage ich nach. Falls ihr noch was wissen wollt, gebt es durch. Ich leite es weiter.

btw: In der Liste von Google Maps sind noch EDI?, karl mai und tomtom86 vertreten, aber die sind nicht im Forum aufzufinden. Wer zum Teufel sind die und wer hat die eingetragen? Wenn sie am Grillgelage teilnehmen, muss ich das wissen!


----------



## MoRis (25. Mai 2010)

moin leute, hab mal wieder ne frage. Also gestern wollte ich mein hinterrrad ausbauen, steckachse raus und dann??? als ich die achse raus hatte war das hinterrrad immer noch fest und ich weiß echt nicht wie ich das raus bekomme.
Danke im Voraus


----------



## cyclo-dude (25. Mai 2010)

hi,
hast du eventuell nur den schnellspanner rausgenommen und nicht die achse wirklich rausgdreht wie eine schraube?
war nämlich auch meine erste erfahrung bei der steckachse lol


----------



## MoRis (25. Mai 2010)

ähm dann hab ich wohl auch nur den schnellspanner rausgenommen, also muss man noch diese kappe wo maxel drauf steht rausdrehen?!?!?


----------



## herkulars (25. Mai 2010)

Ja! Da ist eine Kerbe in der von Dir beschriebenen "Kappe". Dorthin legst Du den offenen Schnellspannhebel und drehst die Achse auf. Dann einfach rausziehen.


----------



## MoRis (25. Mai 2010)

ok danke werde es gleich ausprobieren


----------



## Raesfeld (25. Mai 2010)

Na, hats geklappt?
Diese Steckachsen sind für mich ja auch was ganz neues... Dient doch in erster Linie der Stabilität, oder?


----------



## -MIK- (25. Mai 2010)

Das Rad wird durch Steckachsen steifer. Beim Umstieg von Werks ES 700 (heute Tusk 700) auf den Uncle konnte ich das extremst feststellen.


----------



## MoRis (25. Mai 2010)

ähm ne irgendwie versteh ich das nicht xD, vorne an der fox gehts ja ganz leicht aber hintnr komm ich nicht weiter. Ich nehm den schnellspanner raus und dann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HansWurst666 (25. Mai 2010)

MoRis schrieb:


> ähm ne irgendwie versteh ich das nicht xD, vorne an der fox gehts ja ganz leicht aber hintnr komm ich nicht weiter. Ich nehm den schnellspanner raus und dann?



Du nimmst den Schnellspanner nicht raus. Du klappst den Hebel um 180 grad um, so dass er in die Kerben an der Achse passt und ziehst die Mutter auf de anderen Seite wieder handfest. Jetzt kannst du den Hebel als Werkzeug zum lösen der Schraube verwenden.


----------



## MoRis (25. Mai 2010)

ah ok danke


----------



## euer (25. Mai 2010)

So, gestern ein klein wenig meine Bremsen am Chief optimiert 
Ich hatte bei den 3er Juciys immer ein wenig Rubbeln beim Bremsen mit drin und das hat mich gestört. Also mal die Bremsen genauer unter die Lupe genommen und siehe da, die Beläge liegen schon auf den "Vebindungsstreben" auf und auf den äußersten 1,5mm gar nicht. Also schnell Unterlegscheiben unter die Schrauben und vorne noch neue Beläge rein und schon ist alles so wie es sein soll


----------



## Deleted138492 (25. Mai 2010)

Poah, war das schwül und heiss heute! Der Saft hat sich in der Poritze gesammelt, so eine Qual war das. Nach der ersten Steigung waren wir schon kaputt, doch mussten wir noch 2 mal da hoch. Geile Tour wars auf jeden Fall, es gibt nix besseres als mit seinem besten Freund Trails runterzuschreddern. Egal, jedenfalls bin ich mit dem Tschimbo und der Saint äusserst zufrieden. Ich denke, es kommt dem für regionale Verhältnisse nötigem Rad seeehr nahe. Für mich perfekt .


----------



## -MIK- (26. Mai 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Für mich perfekt .



So Leute, ich hab den Beweis mal zitiert....  

Freut mich für Dich Müs Lee, dass Du Deinen Flow mit dem Rad gefunden hast.


----------



## stiffee25 (26. Mai 2010)

hy jungs

brauche mal eure hilfe^^
will mir die hintere felge in orange pulvern lassen was meint ihr
das bild habe ich nur mal eben schnell mit paint gemachht^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (26. Mai 2010)

Auf dem Bild hats was für sich...aber wie es in original aussieht mmmhhh echt schwer.


----------



## stiffee25 (26. Mai 2010)

das echt nicht einfach


----------



## stevenscrosser (26. Mai 2010)

Ich würds genau andersrum machen. Mach mal auf die schnelle ein bild, wo die vordere orange ist.


----------



## -MIK- (26. Mai 2010)

stevenscrosser schrieb:


> Ich würds genau andersrum machen. Mach mal auf die schnelle ein bild, wo die vordere orange ist.



War auch mein erster Gedanke, würd mich mal interessieren....


----------



## stiffee25 (26. Mai 2010)

so hier^^
hat auch was


----------



## Gnarze (26. Mai 2010)

Also vorne Orange gefällt mir eindeutig besser!!!!
Bei hinten Orange fehlt irgendwie ein Kontrast am Hinterrad.
Gruß Gnarze


----------



## morph027 (26. Mai 2010)

Gnarze schrieb:


> Also vorne Orange gefällt mir eindeutig besser!!!!
> Bei hinten Orange fehlt irgendwie ein Kontrast am Hinterrad.
> Gruß Gnarze



Dito....Wenn schon soviel Farbe, dann so.


----------



## Raesfeld (26. Mai 2010)

Mein Gott, da kommt aber viel Gewicht ans Laufrad... 
Ich finde beides schön *daumen*


----------



## Deleted138492 (26. Mai 2010)

Vorne orange wärs gut .


----------



## stevenscrosser (26. Mai 2010)

Habichs' doch gleich gesagt  Vorne orange sieht echt bombe aus 

Äddit: Grade gefunden:

[url]http://www.youtube.com/RoseBikes#p/a/u/0/fbdysrPB0A4[/URL]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stevenscrosser (26. Mai 2010)

.


----------



## Deleted138492 (26. Mai 2010)

Cool, gleich mal abonnieren .


----------



## -MIK- (27. Mai 2010)

Hach, ich weiß nicht, ich glaub hinten orange gefällt mir doch besser, sieht flowiger aus, nicht so zerstückelt und unruhig.


----------



## ka1saa (27. Mai 2010)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Hach, ich weiß nicht, ich glaub hinten orange gefällt mir doch besser, sieht flowiger aus, nicht so zerstückelt und unruhig.


dito *verwirrung-stift*


----------



## stiffee25 (27. Mai 2010)

hehe ich glaub ich laß sie weiß weil: ist einfacher und bevor das hinterher doof aussieht


----------



## Deleted138492 (27. Mai 2010)

Und günstiger .


----------



## stevenscrosser (27. Mai 2010)

laaaaaangweilig 
.


----------



## Raesfeld (27. Mai 2010)

Und leichter 

Hab heute mein Jimbo bekommen! *freude freude*
Bilder folgen nach artgerechter Haltung...


----------



## stiffee25 (27. Mai 2010)

Raesfeld schrieb:


> Und leichter
> 
> Hab heute mein Jimbo bekommen! *freude freude*
> Bilder folgen nach artgerechter Haltung...



vom gewicht her wäre das gleich nur mal so gesagt

ach mal abwarten wie es kommt^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morph027 (27. Mai 2010)

morph027 schrieb:


> Nächste Woche sollte meine Michelin WildRock'R/WildGrip'R Kombination eintreffen, ersetzt hinten den Nobby, vorn den Albert. Ich bin gespannt und sag Bescheid



BESCHEID! 

Also, bis jetzt ist nur der Rock'R da, beim Grip'R hat bike-components irgendwie ne ganze Charge falsch als Race'R gelabelt  Aber Fazit nach 3 Tagen auf Schlammtrails in den Nassswiesen und unzähligen Mückenstichen: Kaufen, erleben, staunen und Spass haben. Wesentlich bissiger als der Fatal Bert, und das bei fast halben Preis.


----------



## Eksduro (27. Mai 2010)

kurzer Einwurf vom Seitenaus:


keinen Plan obs hier schonma Thema war, aber ich habe heute mit nem Techniker von Rose täfloniert und die geplante 3fach Kettenführung (u.a. für dat Jimbo) kommt nich mehr...


Schade...ich hatte noch gehofft....


----------



## Deleted138492 (27. Mai 2010)

Wäre auch zu schön gewesen.


----------



## morph027 (27. Mai 2010)

Dann bleibt immer noch die Dreist. Wobei man da erst mal schauen müsste, ob das mit den Kettenstreben so passt.


----------



## Deleted138492 (27. Mai 2010)

Nee, passt eben nicht. Ausserdem gibts die nicht mit ISCG05.


----------



## morph027 (27. Mai 2010)

Hm, habs selbst grad im Thread gefunden...Doof. Ob das für Rose so schwer ist, bei den G-Junkies mal anzufragen, ob die andere Aufnahme basteln?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (27. Mai 2010)

Wieso? Für ein einziges Produktionsjahr und nur ein einziges Modell? Es ist weit günstiger für Rose, die Kunden selbst basteln zu lassen .


----------



## morph027 (27. Mai 2010)

Ist das am 2010er Rahmen schon wieder anders?


----------



## Deleted138492 (27. Mai 2010)

Jap.


----------



## Bueck (27. Mai 2010)

stiffee25 schrieb:


> hy jungs
> 
> brauche mal eure hilfe^^
> will mir die hintere felge in orange pulvern lassen was meint ihr
> das bild habe ich nur mal eben schnell mit paint gemachht^^




schaut super aus - überhaupt geile Kiste


----------



## stiffee25 (27. Mai 2010)

Bueck schrieb:


> schaut super aus - überhaupt geile Kiste



DANKE


----------



## Deleted138492 (27. Mai 2010)

Bau mal endlich fertig, dann ist sie bestimmt noch geiler .


----------



## Bueck (27. Mai 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Bau mal endlich fertig, dann ist sie bestimmt noch geiler .




ha ha ha    "Bau mal endlich fertig" ... und das gerade vom ober-rum-schrauber-endlos-bremsen-bastler   ha ha ha ... ich hau mich weg 

nix für ungut ... aber das war gut


----------



## Deleted138492 (27. Mai 2010)

Die Ironie des Ganzen war latürnich beabsichtigt . Aber hey, mein Radl läuft jetzt und es wird mittelfristig nix mehr geändert, aber er soll sich mal sputen, sonst steht er in Willingen nur mit seinem Zumbi da (was ja soooo schlimm wäre ).


----------



## stiffee25 (27. Mai 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Bau mal endlich fertig, dann ist sie bestimmt noch geiler .



muß noch nen monat warten dann kann ich wieder viel kaufen
und dann hoffe ich das ich sagen kann      habe fertig


----------



## Raesfeld (28. Mai 2010)

Hallo!

Ich war letzten Samstag mit meinem neuen Jimbo im Bikepark in Willingen. Dort hatte ich mehrmals das Problem, dass die Kette bei den Bremswellen im mittleren Teil der Freeride-Strecke vom Kettenblatt gefallen ist.
Anfangs bin ich auf dem mittleren Blatt gefahren, da ist sie andauernd runtergeflogen. Nach einem dezenten Tipp bin ich nur noch auf dem großen Kettenblatt runtergefahren. Das ging schon wesentlich besser, jedoch ist die Kette 3 mal nach außen hin runtergesprungen. (sie hat sich dann an meinem rechten Fuß verfangen)
Die ganzen Beef Cakes, die im Rahmen des Soulrides da waren, hatte alle ne Kettenführung und ne 2-Fach Kurbel.

Jetzt die Frage:

Macht es Sinn bei einem Enduro-Bike das größte Kettenblatt durch einen Bashguard zu ersetzen und eine 2-Fach Kettenführung zu montieren?
Sollte man evtl. das mittlere Blatt etwas größer nehmen, um bergab nicht so strampeln zu müssen?

Hat vielleicht schon jemand sein Jimbo dementsprechend umgebaut und kann mal kurz ein Statement dazu abgeben?

1000Dank!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (28. Mai 2010)

Welcome to my life. 

Genau das ist der Punkt, den ich angesprochen habe. Antwort: Ja, ich baue meins gerade auf 2-fach um, damit ich endlich ne KeFü dran bauen kann. Müs Lee hat das ja scho hinter sich und ich glaube noch ein paar.

Also, ich will auf 24/36 vorne wechseln, wenn die KBs runter sind. Vorher wird wahrscheinlich die Kassette runter sein, dann kommt anstelle der 34er ne 32er druff. Das dürfte dann alles abdecken.


----------



## ka1saa (28. Mai 2010)

Raesfeld schrieb:


> Jetzt die Frage:
> 
> Macht es Sinn bei einem Enduro-Bike das größte Kettenblatt durch einen Bashguard zu ersetzen und eine 2-Fach Kettenführung zu montieren?


wenn du öfters im bikepark bist und selten touren machst wohl sicher, wenns andersrum ist eher nicht, also musst du wissen .


----------



## Raesfeld (28. Mai 2010)

So, hab mal ein bisschen was zurechtgesucht...







WÃ¼rde das soweit alles an mein Jimbo 2 (2009) passen, oder mÃ¼sste ich viel umbauen?
Gibt es gÃ¼nstigere/bessere Alternativen?
Welchen Standard muss ich eigentlich nehmen? ISCG oder ISCG05?

Kann ich auch KettenblÃ¤tter von anderen Firmen wie z.B. Shimano verbauen? Rose hat da nÃ¤mlich welche fÃ¼r gerade mal 11â¬. WÃ¤re schon ein Unterschied zu den 45â¬ fÃ¼r das NC-17 

Zur Sinnfrage:
Bisher habe ich im Tourenbetrieb etwa 1x das grÃ¶Ãte Kettenblatt gebraucht 
Im Bikepark war ich erst ein mal und habe direkt eine Kette beim Chainsuck zerstÃ¶rt.
Sogesehen brauche ich das 3. Kettenblatt fast nie. Und im Bikepark stÃ¶rt es wenn man immer auf dem groÃen Blatt rumgurken muss, damit die Kette nicht stÃ¤ndig abfliegt.

Wenn ich das mittlere auf 36Z tausche, klappt dann der Sprung vom kleinen Blatt problemlos?


----------



## ka1saa (28. Mai 2010)

Raesfeld schrieb:


> WÃ¼rde das soweit alles an mein Jimbo 2 (2009) passen, oder mÃ¼sste ich viel umbauen?
> Gibt es gÃ¼nstigere/bessere Alternativen?
> Welchen Standard muss ich eigentlich nehmen? ISCG oder ISCG05?
> 
> Kann ich auch KettenblÃ¤tter von anderen Firmen wie z.B. Shimano verbauen? Rose hat da nÃ¤mlich welche fÃ¼r gerade mal 11â¬. WÃ¤re schon ein Unterschied zu den 45â¬ fÃ¼r das NC-17


also ans 09er jimbo passt keine kefÃ¼, trotz *iscg05*-standard, wie sie aus der packung kommt, da musst noch was wegsÃ¤beln, geht aber (s. mÃ¼s lee&co., kannst ja mal nach nem foto fragen). die billigen kettenblÃ¤tter sollten passen...? ich erinner mich aber vage an irgendwen, der irgendwelche kettenblatt-kompatibilitÃ¤tsprobleme hatte, weiÃ nicht mehr genau, was da war, erinner mich nur an ein foto... war glaub noch garnicht so lang her, mal blÃ¤ttern ^^. edit: oder gehts doch nicht? http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7148079&postcount=3404 ... aber dacht, irgendwer hÃ¤tt auch schon erfolgreich getauscht... meldet euch mal ^^.

joa und wenn du das groÃe kettenblatt so selten brauchst, dann lohnts sich sicherlich, vor allem mit ner gescheiten kombi an blÃ¤ttern (/kassette). ich brauch das groÃe blatt ungefÃ¤hr immer, weil ich zu allen sachen meistens erstmal hin- und dann wieder zurÃ¼ckfahr (grobstolliges posen auf der waldautobahn und so xD).


----------



## herkulars (28. Mai 2010)

Seit Mittwoch liegt hier bei mir auch die Stinger und ein Bash. Werde ich die Tage mal ans Jimbo basteln. Größeres Kettenblatt habe ich jetzt erstmal weggelassen, bisher habe ich das größte Blatt tatsächlich nur verwendet, um die Kette beim Downhill vom Schlackern abzuhalten. Sollte ich doch mehr Reserven brauchen kann ich immer noch wechseln.


----------



## Raesfeld (28. Mai 2010)

Wäre super nett, wenn du mal ein Foto von der monteiren KeFü machen könntest.
Hab mir gerade mal die Bilder von Müs Lee angesehen. Da könnte man etwas materialschonender arbeiten 
 Versuchst du das dritte Langloch intakt zu lassen? Wäre der Stabilität bestimmt zuträglich 
Kann man die FSA-Kurbel eigentlich ohne Spezialwerkzeug ausbauen?


----------



## Deleted138492 (28. Mai 2010)

10er Inbus und los.

Das dritte Loch braucht man an sich nicht, zwei reichen. Die Kefü muss ja kein Gewicht tragen.


----------



## Raesfeld (28. Mai 2010)

Stimmt! 
An der Unterseite ist ja gar keine Zugkraft


----------



## Deleted138492 (28. Mai 2010)

Hach, da lasten auch 2 Zentner drauf - das hatte ich wohl vergessen...

Meine Stinger ist, wie auf den Fotos zu sehen, nur mit 2 Schrauben befestigt und -oh Wunder!- es hält trotzdem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herkulars (28. Mai 2010)

Jau, ich packe dann mal die Knipse aus, wenn es soweit ist. Mein Plan bisher ist mir eine Schablone von der Stinger zu basteln, diese dann am Jimbo anzupassen und dann die Kefü entsprechend zu zersägen/feilen.

@Müs Lee: Klar hält das. Andererseits frage ich mich, warum der Standard mit 3 Schrauben konstruiert wurde. Um Gewicht zu sparen sicher nicht. Da wird sich schon jemand was bei gedacht haben. Oder fährst Du Deine Bremse auch mit nur einer angezogenen Schraube? Hält auch...


----------



## Deleted138492 (28. Mai 2010)

Um eine Kefü auszurichten braucht es 2 Punkte, der 3. ist eigentlich unnötig.  Warum sollte der auch überlebenswichtig sein? Auf 2 Punkten kann ich die Kefü ja wunderbar im oder gegen den Uhrzeigersinn drehen. Und im Gegensatz zur Bremse wirken auf eine Kefü lange nicht so große Kräfte, ergo schlechter Vergleich.

(Ich hätte das 3. Loch schon drangelassen, wenn mich die Bastelwut nicht überkommen hätte, dann wäre diese Diskussion gar nicht aufgekeimt.)


----------



## funbiker9 (28. Mai 2010)

...oh oh


----------



## Deleted138492 (28. Mai 2010)

Nö, nicht jetzt. Bin nicht dazu aufgelegt .


----------



## funbiker9 (28. Mai 2010)

*grins*

Ich denke mit 2 Schrauben hält das Ding auch...aber 3 Schrauben wären natürlich besser und die 'Last' würde sich einfach mehr verteilen. Im schlimmsten Fall hast du frühere Materialermüdung...aber abgesehen vom Rahmen und Dämpfer sind eh alles Verschleißteile....


----------



## Raesfeld (28. Mai 2010)

Also ich lasse das dritte Loch funktionsfähig! *öl-ins-feuer-gieß* 

Hab mir gerade erstmal nen Oberkörperprotektor und einen Vollvisierhelm gekauft. Wenn ich dann wieder Geld habe kommt die Stinger dran. Mit drei Löchern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (28. Mai 2010)

Wie gesagt, ich wurde hinterrücks von der Bastelwut gepackt und sägte einfach drauf los. Wenn das 3. Loch noch ganz gewesen wäre, hätte ich es auch benutzt .


----------



## [email protected] (28. Mai 2010)

Warum nehmt ihr eigentlich alle die Stinger? Das macht doch einfach keinen Sinn. Die e:13 passt besser, sichert die Kette vor dem Abspringen nach außen und ist zudem noch günstiger...

Aber macht ruhig weiter... 

Auch immer wieder schön zu sehen wie viele jetzt doch 2fach fahren und was doch alle ihr 3. Ritzel verteidigt haben als ich das damals gepostet habe... nicht wahr MüsLee 

@raesfeld Bilder findest du unter meinen Fotos...


----------



## Deleted138492 (29. Mai 2010)

Ach watt, so verteidigt habe ich es nicht, als dass ich eine Kefü für undenkbar gehalten hätte .

btw: Seit wann ist irgendwas von e13 günstig?


----------



## [email protected] (29. Mai 2010)

*hust* Da war doch was von ich brauch das große KB damit ich kräftig treten kann usw. Aber egal 

Naja Kefüs von E:13 können in der Alu Variante mit Bash ziemlich teuer sein, aber die damals von mir gepostete DS kostet knapp 30...


----------



## Nachor (29. Mai 2010)

kann jemand polnisch oder ich werde den mal in englisch anschreiben. Die Teile in ICSG5 müssten doch irgendwie passen oder ?

nettes Album:
http://mozartt.pinkbike.com/album/Projects/?page=2


----------



## Deleted138492 (29. Mai 2010)

Nein, nicht irgendwie. Egal welche Kefü du nehmen möchtest, du musst sie links am Lochkreis kastrieren. Ich würde die hier nehmen, die anderen scheinen alle nur für Einfach zu sein: http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/3757322/


----------



## Raesfeld (29. Mai 2010)

Bei der Kettenführung muss man das dritte Loch auf jeden Fall ganz lassen, da sie sonst durch die vielen Aussparungen an Stabilität einbüßt!
Ist aber auf jeden Fall ein schickes Teil. Kann man die nicht irgendwo aus Deutschland beziehen?


----------



## Deleted138492 (29. Mai 2010)

Ich wette, das Ding hält auch mit 2 Löchern .

Soweit ich weiss, macht der Kerl das in Kleinserie irgendwo in Polen. Ich bezweifle, dass man die in Schland kaufen kann, eher muss man bei ihm bestellen.


----------



## marcy2 (29. Mai 2010)

Hallo

da bei mir ein Radkauf ansteht, wollte ich mal wissen, ob der Hinterbau stark wippt, bei der Option Dämpfer Fox FloatR oder ist der RP23 dringendst zu empfehlen. Ich interessier mich für das Verdita Green4 (Rahmen dürfte ja baugleich Granite Chief bzw Uncle Jimbo sein). Weil das wären nochmal 95,- Aufpreis. Ob man das braucht? Ich will halt auch schon paar steile Berge raufkommen. Ich nehme ungern den Lift. Ok, da trau ich mich auch nicht rein. 

marcy


----------



## Raesfeld (29. Mai 2010)

Also ich bin letztens das Granite Chief gefahren. Das war ein 09er Modell und hatte dementsprechend den RP23 mit zuschaltbarer Plattform.
Wir sind eine deftige Enduro/Freeride Tour gefahren mit reichlich Höhenmetern in verschiedenstem Gelände. Bei einer guten Dämpferabstimmung war es nie wirklich nötig den Dämpfer zu blockieren. Messtechnisch hätte ich sicher ein paar Watt gespart, aber praktisch ist es kein nennenswerter Unterschied.
Natürlich sieht das im Wiegetritt anders aus, da arbeitet das Fahrwerk schon ganz gut...
Aber gerade wenn es auf ruppigen Wegen bergauf ging, war ich froh, so einen sensiblen Hinterbau zu haben. 
Mein Tipp:
Investiere die 95 nicht in den Dämpfer. Investiere aber viel Liebe in ein gutes Dämpfersetup. Das bringt wirklich einiges.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (29. Mai 2010)

marcy2 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> da bei mir ein Radkauf ansteht, wollte ich mal wissen, ob der Hinterbau stark wippt, bei der Option Dämpfer Fox FloatR oder ist der RP23 dringendst zu empfehlen. Ich interessier mich für das Verdita Green4 (Rahmen dürfte ja baugleich Granite Chief bzw Uncle Jimbo sein). Weil das wären nochmal 95,- Aufpreis. Ob man das braucht? Ich will halt auch schon paar steile Berge raufkommen. Ich nehme ungern den Lift. Ok, da trau ich mich auch nicht rein.
> 
> marcy



Der Jimbo Hinterbau wippt schon ganz schön...ich würde den RP23 definitiv empfehlen, am Jimbo. Ob man die Räder allerdings direkt miteinander vergleichen sollte weiß ich nicht...denn das Jimbo fährt man mit mehr Negativfederweg, was das wippen natürlich unterstützt.


----------



## Deleted138492 (29. Mai 2010)

Achtung! Der Float R hat ein nicht ausschaltbares PP, es ist also immer aktiv! Der Hinterbau dürfte damit ein gutes Stück weniger sensibel werden. Der RP23 sollte meiner Meinung nach auf jeden Fall rein.


----------



## Raesfeld (30. Mai 2010)

Ok, wenn der Float R eine permanente Plattform hat, macht der ja die schöne Sensibilität des Fahrwerks kaputt. Dann lieber einen mit zuschaltbarer Plattform.
Danke für den wichtigen Hinweis Müs Lee !


----------



## Sandi (30. Mai 2010)

hm langsam werd ich ungeduldig, geplanter Fertigstellungstermin war für mein Jimbo der 11.5., dann auf Nachfrage kam die Mail, dass jetzt alles da ist und in 5-10 Tage fertig sein wird. Jetzt sind schon 12 Tage rum und ich hab immer noch keine RÜckmeldung=( Will doch endlich biken gehen=/
wenigstens is scheiss Wetter^^


----------



## Sandi (30. Mai 2010)

hm langsam werd ich ungeduldig, geplanter Fertigstellungstermin war für mein Jimbo der 11.5., dann auf Nachfrage kam die Mail, dass jetzt alles da ist und in 5-10 Tage fertig sein wird. Jetzt sind schon 12 Tage rum und ich hab immer noch keine RÜckmeldung=( Will doch endlich biken gehen=/
wenigstens is scheiss Wetter^^


----------



## Deleted138492 (30. Mai 2010)

Ja Mensch, ruf an! Die können dir das schöne Rad doch nicht so lange vorenthalten.


----------



## funbiker9 (30. Mai 2010)

Ja eine neues Bike vorenthalten ist eindeutig unfair....


----------



## Deleted138492 (30. Mai 2010)

Immerhin hats noch keine Canyon- oder Votecausmaße angenommen .


----------



## Sandi (30. Mai 2010)

*g* eben, am Montag rud ich nochmal an....dann kann mir hoffentlich jemand sagen wann es bei mir sein wird=)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (30. Mai 2010)

Raesfeld schrieb:


> Mein Tipp:
> Investiere die 95 nicht in den Dämpfer. Investiere aber viel Liebe in ein gutes Dämpfersetup. Das bringt wirklich einiges.



Den ersten Teil Deines Tips werf mal wieder weg. Wenn der RP23 richtig eingestellt ist, dann nutzt Du den ganzen Federweg. In der Einstellung ist eine zugeschaltete Plattform für Berg auf perfekt. Ich fahre die Plattform auf Stufe 2, dann ist der Hinterbau noch schön sensibel und im Wiegetritt kann man gut Kette geben.


----------



## herkulars (30. Mai 2010)

> ich fahre die plattform auf stufe 2, dann ist der hinterbau noch schön sensibel und im wiegetritt kann man gut kette geben.


 +1 

Für längere Strecken bergauf schalte ich auch die Plattform zu, ist einfach bequemer am Jimbo. Aber wie schon erwähnt wurde, das Jimbo ist hinten eher auf plüschig abgestimmt. Beim GC kann das schon wieder ganz anders aussehen.


----------



## -MIK- (30. Mai 2010)

Genau, aus dem Grund bin ich froh um die zuschaltbare Plattform. Berg ab wie ne Wolke, Berg auf wie ne CC Feile. Naja fast.


----------



## jonalisa (30. Mai 2010)

Bin immer noch beim Zusammensuchen der Teile fuer mein zukuenftiges Uncle Jimbo.

Dafuer braeuchte ich eine 3fach Kettenfuehrung.

Habe zwei gefunden:

- e13 Heim3 sollte ohne Modifikation montierbar sein

- Dreist, leider nicht fuer ISCG05 erhaeltlich, aber die Platte sollte doch umzuruesten sein, oder?

Anregungen???
Tipps???


----------



## nachtradler (30. Mai 2010)

Raesfeld schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich war letzten Samstag mit meinem neuen Jimbo im Bikepark in Willingen. Dort hatte ich mehrmals das Problem, dass die Kette bei den Bremswellen im mittleren Teil der Freeride-Strecke vom Kettenblatt gefallen ist.
> Anfangs bin ich auf dem mittleren Blatt gefahren, da ist sie andauernd runtergeflogen. Nach einem dezenten Tipp bin ich nur noch auf dem groÃen Kettenblatt runtergefahren. Das ging schon wesentlich besser, jedoch ist die Kette 3 mal nach auÃen hin runtergesprungen. (sie hat sich dann an meinem rechten FuÃ verfangen)
> ...



Hallo zusammen,

hier nochmal die Schablone fÃ¼r die E 13 DS (kostet so um die 40 â¬):
KefÃ¼ e13DS Jimbo.pdf(http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=179504&d=1263119770)
3 LÃ¶cher bleiben erhalten.
KettenblÃ¤tter 22/36 (kein DH-Blatt, sondern mit Steighilfen)(http://www.roseversand.de/technik/t...36-zaehne.html?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=1445). Und noch einen Bashgard drauf
Und gut ist, zumindest bei Zweifach, reicht auch fÃ¼r Touren.

Fahre das ganze seit lÃ¤ngerem ohne Probleme. Preislich sicher das besste, was geht.


----------



## marcy2 (30. Mai 2010)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Den ersten Teil Deines Tips werf mal wieder weg. Wenn der RP23 richtig eingestellt ist, dann nutzt Du den ganzen Federweg. In der Einstellung ist eine zugeschaltete Plattform für Berg auf perfekt. Ich fahre die Plattform auf Stufe 2, dann ist der Hinterbau noch schön sensibel und im Wiegetritt kann man gut Kette geben.



Hm, hab grad gegoogelt. Der Float R hat ja nicht mal Lockout. Dann denke ich ,wäre der RP23 mit Plattform die bessere Wahl. Rad ist schon bestellt, konnte es nicht mehr abwarten , werde ich wohl noch mal anrufen müssen, zwecks Dämpfer. Ich denke das wird ja kein Problem sein. 
Wollte ja erst ein Canyon Nerve XC mir holen, aber was man so vom Canyon-Service hört und dann diese Wartezeiten. Vom Rose Service wurde ich noch nie enttäuscht, als ich noch das RedBull HT hatte. Deswegen wieder eins von Rose. 

Danke nochmal für die Anregungen. 

marcy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (30. Mai 2010)

Lockout haben nur der Float RPL und die Triadderivate von Spezi. Wie schon oben geschrieben, hat der R auch PP, allerdings ein nicht ausschaltbares. Du kannst so lange Änderungen am Rad vornehmen lassen, wie es noch nicht in der Montageabteilung ist.


----------



## jonalisa (30. Mai 2010)

Gibt es jemanden, der sich zu meinen Kettenfuehrungen aeussern koennte?!

Waere euch dankbar!!!


----------



## Deleted138492 (30. Mai 2010)

Es wurde doch schon alles gesagt: Alles mit ISCG05 passt, solange es zurechtgesägt wird. Den Rest kann man vergessen.


----------



## ka1saa (30. Mai 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Es wurde doch schon alles gesagt: Alles mit ISCG05 passt, solange es zurechtgesägt wird. Den Rest kann man vergessen.


moment, beim 2010er-rad müssts doch auch ohne sägen passen, reden ja vonnem neukauf... aber ja, iscg05. und wenn man sich ne andere platte schnitzt bzw. die rädchen an ne andere kefü-platte dranschraubt, müsste man auch die dreist umrüsten können, hatt ich ja mal überlegt, war mir aber zu teuer und so oft kommt mir die kette nicht runter, bin ja aber auch eher nicht so im bikepark unterwegs ^^.


----------



## funbiker9 (30. Mai 2010)

@jonalisa

...wie lange willst du das Rad eigentlich noch zusammen stellen? ...das geht ja jetzt schon ewig und drei Tage...

Gruß

funbiker9


----------



## Deleted138492 (30. Mai 2010)

Ach stimmt ja, es ist ein 2010er. Da passts natürlich.


----------



## -MIK- (30. Mai 2010)

Mal ne kurze Info zwischendurch:

Mein Freilauf ist schon wieder hinüber, nach nur einem halben Jahr!!!! Coole Nummer. Mal gucken was Rose sagen wird. Die Sperrklinken haben sich wieder ins Material gedrückt, welches seitlich übersteht und sich in den Nabenkörper frisst. Werde auch mal Mavic fragen, wie man das nachhaltig lösen kann.

Gruß,
MIK


----------



## Deleted138492 (30. Mai 2010)

Woran merkt man überhaupt, dass sich die Sperrlinken reindrücken?


----------



## -MIK- (30. Mai 2010)

Wenn Du beim Rollen ohne zu Treten ne schlackernde Kette hast. Dann blockiert ja irgendwas und nimmt die Kette wieder mit. Beim ersten mal hatte sich ja ein Kanal der Klinken geweitet, nun hat sich aber das Material an der Seite raus gedrückt und im hinteren Bereich des Nabenkörper eingefressen. Leichte Kratzer über den Nabenlager sind vorhanden aber nix dramatisches.


----------



## funbiker9 (30. Mai 2010)

Probleme mit dem Freilauf hatte ich bis jetzt nur bei meiner ehemaligen XT Nabe. Damals ( 2009 ) sind mir da alle Sperrklinken durchgebrochen...da bin ich kurz erschrocken...

Wäre vielleicht geschickt, wenn Rose dir das ganze Laufrad austauscht oder zuminest die komplette Nabe mit Freilauf. 2x in einem halben Jahr ist wirklich viel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (30. Mai 2010)

nachtradler schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> hier nochmal die Schablone für die E 13 DS (kostet so um die 40 ):
> Kefü e13DS Jimbo.pdf(http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=179504&d=1263119770)
> ...



Hi, zum Glück war dein Sohn nicht so beratungsresistent wie manch anderer hier 

Freut mich das sie bei dir auch super funzt, bei mir das selbe einmal dran und nie wieder dran gedacht, Kette weder in WiBe noch Willingen noch sonst wo jemals wieder verloren...

Schönen Abend noch


----------



## -MIK- (30. Mai 2010)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Wäre vielleicht geschickt, wenn Rose dir das ganze Laufrad austauscht oder zuminest die komplette Nabe mit Freilauf. 2x in einem halben Jahr ist wirklich viel...



Mal gucken, werde den Fall Morgen schildern und dann sehen wir weiter. Zusätzlich ist auch noch Spiel in der hinteren Dämpferaufnahme vom RP23, könnt echt feiern...


----------



## Deleted138492 (30. Mai 2010)

Sind es vielleicht die Buchsen? Oder eins der Lager?


----------



## -MIK- (30. Mai 2010)

Kein Plan, hab leider Samstag die Ladenschlußzeit vom lokalen Händler getroffen und keinen Kettenblattschrauber mehr kaufen können. Wird Morgen gemacht und dann mal schauen.


----------



## Deleted138492 (30. Mai 2010)

So was?


----------



## Raesfeld (30. Mai 2010)

Kann man sich da nicht anders behelfen?
Habe gerade meinen Bashguard und die Kettenführung bestellt und müsste dann ja auch die Kettenblattschrauben lösen. Hilft ein breiter, flacher Schlitz-Schrauber weiter? Hab keine Lust wieder Spezialwerkzeug zu kaufen...


----------



## Deleted138492 (30. Mai 2010)

An der FSA ist eh auf der einen Seite eine T30 Torx- und auf der anderen eine 6mm Inbusfassung, also kein Problem. Den Gegenhalter kann man aber gut gebrauchen, um die Bolzen wieder anzuziehen, da die Muttern einen entsprechenden Schlitz haben. Ein extrabreiter Flachköpper tuts aber auch .


----------



## nachtradler (30. Mai 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Hi, zum Glück war dein Sohn nicht so beratungsresistent wie manch anderer hier
> 
> Freut mich das sie bei dir auch super funzt, bei mir das selbe einmal dran und nie wieder dran gedacht, Kette weder in WiBe noch Willingen noch sonst wo jemals wieder verloren...
> 
> Schönen Abend noch


Manchmal trifft das bei ihm zu, aber nicht immer. Aber in dem Fall war es echt super. Absolut keine Probleme mehr mit der Kette.


----------



## -MIK- (30. Mai 2010)

@Müs: Jupp, genau, wenn man in der Mitte den Steg raus nimmt, kann man damit wunderbar die Schrauben im Rahmen lösen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (30. Mai 2010)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Mal gucken, werde den Fall Morgen schildern und dann sehen wir weiter. Zusätzlich ist auch noch Spiel in der hinteren Dämpferaufnahme vom RP23, könnt echt feiern...



Na toll ---

...wenn ich eines nicht leiden kann ist es Spiel im Hinterbau. Hatte das auch und hab dann die Dämpferverschraubung nachgezogen. Danach war es zum Glück weg.

Momentan paßt alles super bei meinem Jimbo, bin aber immer noch der Meinung, daß der Rahmen noch nicht ganz ausgereift ist...

...steinigt mich ruhig *duckundweg*


----------



## -MIK- (31. Mai 2010)

Joah, wie gesagt, neuer Tag, neues Glück, vielleicht ist auch nur Dreck drin...


----------



## jonalisa (31. Mai 2010)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> ...wie lange willst du das Rad eigentlich noch zusammen stellen? ...das geht ja jetzt schon ewig und drei Tage...


 
Im August gibts das Ueberstunden Geld fuers ganze Jahr, bis dahin werd ich euch noch a bissl stressn 

Noch eine Frage haette ich:

Wie breit ist das Tretlagergehaeuse des Uncle Jimbo?

mfg


----------



## Gnarze (31. Mai 2010)

So, nach zweieinhalb langen Wochen mit teilweise super Wetter ist jetzt 
endlich mein Chief von Rose wieder da. War schon der zweite Besuch seit Kauf im Februar. Zuerst gab es einen neuen Rahmen, den haben die bei der Montage an mehreren Stellen vermackelt. Jetzt Tretlagerknacken und ne wackelnde Kurbel. Gabe ne neue FSA K-Force Light. 
Wenn man die Preise sieht die die für die Teile aufrufen wird einem echt schlecht. 1400,- für nen Rahmen, 670,- für Kurbel und Tretlager.
Habe für das ganze Rad ja nur 2200,- bezahlt.....war der Rest wohl kostenlos drangeschraubt 
Gut das alles auf Garantie ging. Jetzt kann das gute Wetter wieder kommen!

Gruß Gnarze


----------



## morph027 (31. Mai 2010)

So ist das mit Aftermarketpreisen, die werden so in die Höhe geschraubt, dass du beim Komplettbike denkst "Woah, da is ne Fox dran, die kostet allein ja schon soviel"


----------



## funbiker9 (31. Mai 2010)

jonalisa schrieb:


> Im August gibts das Ueberstunden Geld fuers ganze Jahr, bis dahin werd ich euch noch a bissl stressn
> 
> Noch eine Frage haette ich:
> 
> ...



...dann hast du ja noch ein bisschen Zeit. Vorfreude ist ja auch was schönes. 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (31. Mai 2010)

Jungs, kann mir mal wer das Mavic System erklären? An der HR Nabe ist auf der einen Seite der Freilauf, auf der anderen Seite die gelochgte Mutter. Beim Ausbauen des Freilaufs habe ich die Mutter leicht verstellt. Nachdem ich nun alles zusammen hatte, habe ich das Rad probehalber mal zwischen den Armen laufen lassen, da hörte ich ein leichtes Tik Tik. Mit montierter Kassette war es ein lautes Klack Klack. Also, alles wieder demontiert, neu angezogen und dann mal mit dem Schlüssel, den Mavic mitgeliefert hat die gelochte Schraube angezogen. Kein Klacken mehr.

Was genau stelle ich mit der gelochten Schraube ein? Stell ich damit das Rad mittig im Rahmen ein? Wie muss die Schraube denn stehen, dass es richtig ist?

Sorry aber das Nabenthema is jetzt ma ganz neu für mich...


----------



## jonalisa (31. Mai 2010)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> ...dann hast du ja noch ein bisschen Zeit. Vorfreude ist ja auch was schönes.
> 
> Gruß


 
Ehrlich gesagt kann ich's kaum erwarten! Zum Glück hab ich ja noch meine Hardtails, die aber auf den Vinschgau-Trails heillos überfordert sind.

Zumindest wird meine Fahrtechnik auf diese Weise zunehmend besser.

mfg


----------



## Deleted138492 (31. Mai 2010)

Ist das Ding nicht dazu da, das Seitenspiel einzustellen, so wie bei den Shimano und deren Konusnaben? Ich habe die Mappe mit allen Anleitungen neben mir liegen, aber natürlich fehlt die von Mavic .


----------



## funbiker9 (31. Mai 2010)

@jonalisa

Das glaub ich dir...geht mir auch immer so, wenn ein neues Bike ansteht.

Das mit der Fahrtechnik hab ich schon längst aufgegeben...ich setze jetzt auf Federweg


----------



## ka1saa (1. Juni 2010)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Was genau stelle ich mit der gelochten Schraube ein? Stell ich damit das Rad mittig im Rahmen ein? Wie muss die Schraube denn stehen, dass es richtig ist?
> 
> Sorry aber das Nabenthema is jetzt ma ganz neu für mich...


mit der schraube kannst du mit dem beigelegten schlüssel den besten kompromiss aus seitenspiel und schwerem lauf hinbekommen. viel seitenspiel -> enorm leichter lauf, kein seitenspiel -> enorm schwerer lauf, leichtes seitenspiel -> immer noch leichter lauf (drehung im uhrzeigersinn = fester). also schau mal, wie leicht das rad jetzt läuft, mach die schraube evtl. mal noch bisl lockerer/fester und stells so ein, wies dir bei möglichst geringem seitenspiel am besten erscheint . alle paar touren solltest das dann mal wieder checken, obs lockerer geworden ist (bisl seitlich am rad ruckeln) und gut is.


----------



## funbiker9 (1. Juni 2010)

Trotzdem komisch das ganze. Ich hatte schon 2 Laufradsätze von Mavic und mußte da nie etwas nachstellen. Ist das nur an diesem Modell von Mik so...oder allgemein?

Laufräder sollte man meiner Meinung nach ab und zu mal nachzentrieren müssen und fertig.


----------



## ka1saa (1. Juni 2010)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Trotzdem komisch das ganze. Ich hatte schon 2 LaufradsÃ¤tze von Mavic und muÃte da nie etwas nachstellen. Ist das nur an diesem Modell von Mik so...oder allgemein?
> 
> LaufrÃ¤der sollte man meiner Meinung nach ab und zu mal nachzentrieren mÃ¼ssen und fertig.


das is bei den mavic crossmax sx und afaik auch bei den crossmax st so (edit: jap, + crossline, deemax, deetraks, crossmax slr und speedcity, direkt viele...). warum, weiÃ ich nicht, bin zu kurz mit so teuren laufrÃ¤dern im gelÃ¤nde unterwegs xD, als dass ich wÃ¼sst, obs mit vergleichbaren anderen (jetzt nicht die mÃ¤Ãig runden dinger an meinem hardtail ) ohne sowas besser oder schlechter wÃ¤r. allerdings ists auch kein groÃer aufwand, wenn ich mal was zum nutzen find, lass ich euch teilhaben.

edit:


			
				mavic-homepage schrieb:
			
		

> *QRM+*
> QualitÃ© de Roulements Mavic +.  Unsere anspruchsvollste Lagertechnik: mit Doppeldichtung und extrem  masshaltig, mikro-fein einstellbar â je nach ihren AnsprÃ¼chen:  super-leichtgÃ¤ngig fÃ¼r maximalen Leichtlauf oder minimal strammer fÃ¼r  schlechtere Witterungsbedingungen.


whatever...


----------



## -MIK- (1. Juni 2010)

Faszinierend... DAnköö


----------



## herkulars (1. Juni 2010)

> Faszinierend... DAnköö



Allerdings. Zumal bei meinen Crosslines kein Schlüssel mitgeliefert wurde. Wie sieht der denn aus?


----------



## ka1saa (1. Juni 2010)

herkulars schrieb:


> Allerdings. Zumal bei meinen Crosslines kein Schlüssel mitgeliefert wurde. Wie sieht der denn aus?


so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clk2106 (1. Juni 2010)

meiner liegt am gardasee 
nachdem man diese laufräder nach jeder ausfahrt nachziehen muss, war das das meistverwendete tool...


----------



## robert80 (1. Juni 2010)

Hab zwar kein Jimbo aber Crosslines aus dem Jahre 2009 an meinem Wheeler....

Ich musste beim ersten mal alles einstellen, dann bis heute nicht wieder. Den Schlüssel hab ich auch verloren 

Jedoch stellte ich es etwas "fester" ein und das wars auch schon...

Ich denke man sollte sich nicht von dem extrem leichten Lauf blenden lassen wenn man von "fest" auf "leicht" stellt. Während der fahrt hab ich mit richtig zugedrehter Einstellung keinen Unterschied bemerkt....


----------



## herkulars (1. Juni 2010)

Ok, also kein großer Verlust. Sollte sich auch mit einem Stirnlochschlüssel einstellen lassen:


----------



## robert80 (1. Juni 2010)

Oder jungsmethode, 3 Nägel und ne Zange, ging auch


----------



## stevenscrosser (1. Juni 2010)

Hier wird noch der Hausmeister in Carbon vorgestellt (ab 3.04min):
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n0ibkw88LNs"]YouTube- Witzig, witzig: Mai-Ausgabe Â»Bike Sport NewsÂ«-E-Magazine - jetzt ansehen!!![/nomedia]

und vom Bike Festival Riva:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kXshpWhOmng"]YouTube- Rose - Expo @ Bike Festival Riva 2010[/nomedia]


----------



## Sandi (1. Juni 2010)

toll, mein Rad wird erst Anfang nächster WOche fertiggestellt... die scheinen ja sehr viel zu tun zu haben gerade. eigentlic hwar die Fertigstellung mal für den 11.5. geplant=/ naja ich hoff mal dass sich das Wetter bis nächste Woche dann wenigstens endlich gebessert hat und ich mein Jimbo gleich ausführen kann^^


----------



## Raesfeld (1. Juni 2010)

So, wollte ja mal ein Paar Bilder meines Bikes nach artgerechter Haltung posten...
Am Sonntag ist es seehr schmutzig geworden. Jedoch war es nach der fahrt auf dem Heckträger wieder so sauber, dass ich es schlecht als "stilecht" benutzt posten könnte.
Daher hab ich es heute bei angenehmen 20° im Garten sauber gemacht

Hier mal ein paar Eindrücke vom Rose Uncle Jimbo 2 2009:






























So, ein so schönes Teil verdient so viel Platz auf dieser Seite 
Ich bebildere auch bald meinen Umbau auf 2.Fach mit Kettenführung!


----------



## jonalisa (1. Juni 2010)

Welcher Typ von Umwerfer ist am Jimbo montiert?

Direct Mount?

mfg


----------



## Raesfeld (1. Juni 2010)

Ne, E-Type.
Auf den KeFü-Umbau Bildern von Müs Lee kann man die Befestigung sehr gut erkennen. Sind glaub ich auf Seite 54.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jonalisa (1. Juni 2010)

Es handelt sich also um einen E-Type bei dem der Ring fuer das Tretlager fehlt, oder?

Warst mir echt eine Hilfe!


----------



## Raesfeld (1. Juni 2010)

Hier noch ein paar Bilder aus Willingen vom vorletzten Wochenende.


----------



## ka1saa (1. Juni 2010)

jonalisa schrieb:


> Es handelt sich also um einen E-Type bei dem der Ring fuer das Tretlager fehlt, oder?


jap, ring geht nicht wg. bb30-tretlager...

ach... bei den ganzen schönen bildern will ich fahren ... @raesfeld: warum hast du eigentlich schwarze klemmen an den schraubgriffen *auchwill*? ich weiß, dass es bei rose auch griffe mit schwarzen klemmen gibt, aber standardmäßig warn doch goldene dran? frag mich, wie sich wohl weiße machen würden xD (minimalst mögliche änderung beim farbmanagement *lol* sehr nötig ...).


----------



## funbiker9 (1. Juni 2010)

Schöne Bilder...Jimbo in action ist immer gut. Übst wohl schon 'heimlich' in Willingen vor dem Rose Treffen....

Ich verabschiede mich für 2 Tage nach Winterberg...morgen früh gehts los 

...ist noch jemand zufällig die nächsten zwei Tage in Wibe?


----------



## Deleted138492 (1. Juni 2010)

Ach verdammt, ich hasse dich... 

Wie weit hast du es eigentlich bis nach Wibe, Wilba und Willingen? All zu weit scheint es ja nicht zu sein.


----------



## MoRis (1. Juni 2010)

@Raesfeld schöne bilder!
bin warscheinlich freitag in wb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (1. Juni 2010)

*grins*

Nach Winterberg sind es ca.280km von mir aus. Willingen dürfte nicht all zu viel weiter sein.
...und Wildbad sind es sogar nur 40km. So zu sagen um die Ecke...


----------



## stiffee25 (1. Juni 2010)

schade bin am we in WIBE für 2 tage


----------



## Flouu (1. Juni 2010)

ab juli kann ich auch die bikeparks besuchen...juchu(=
vllt trifft man ja mal den einen oder anderen 'rosianer' =D


----------



## funbiker9 (1. Juni 2010)

dann verpassen wir uns knapp...schade.

@Flouu

in den Parks wirst du jede Menge Leute von hier treffen. Die Bikewelt ist nicht all zu groß...

Hab das letztens erst in Wiba gemerkt. Bin alleine hin und hab 9 andere getroffen die ich schon kannte...


----------



## Raesfeld (1. Juni 2010)

Hm, Anfang Juli sollte vielleicht klappen... Ende Juni bekomme ich meine Protektoren zum Geburtstag, die werden dann sicher recht zeitnah eingeweiht. Bin dann der, der auf dem Dunkelgrün/Weißen Jimbo die Abfahrten "rockt"


----------



## Deleted138492 (1. Juni 2010)

Samma, bist du eigentlich auch beim Rosetreffen am Wochenende vom 17./18. Juli dabei, inklusive Grillfest am Abend des 18.?


----------



## Raesfeld (1. Juni 2010)

Wo ist denn das? Auch in Willingen oder Winterberg?
Ließe sich vielleicht einrichten


----------



## Deleted138492 (1. Juni 2010)

Ist in Willingen. Allerdings könnte es sich als schwierig erweisen, noch ein Hotelzimmer zu ergattern. Rose kommt auch mit, inklusive Wurzelbobby, Andi Heimerdinger und ein paar Rädern à la Beef Cake.


----------



## -MIK- (2. Juni 2010)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Ich verabschiede mich für 2 Tage nach Winterberg...morgen früh gehts los



2 verdammte Tage noch, nur noch 2, dann hätte es wahrscheinlich geklappt.  Werde heute die ersten Meter wieder rollen, nach der Rippenprellung. Mittlerweile ist der Schmerz "nur" noch wie ein extremer Muskelkater, also egal. 

Am Samstag wollte ich in Winterberg oder Willingen was starten, muss mal gucken ob ich wen finde der mit will.......

BTW.: Wo bekommt man diese tollen Neoprenschoner für die Sitz- und Hinterbaustreben her?


----------



## Deleted138492 (2. Juni 2010)

Bei Rose natürlich . Einfach nach "Kettenstrebenschutz" suchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (2. Juni 2010)

Nope, da habsch nix gefunden.


----------



## Gnarze (2. Juni 2010)

http://www.roseversand.de/zubehoer/...nschutz-i.html?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=1598
Ist ein normaler Kettenstrebenschutz von Rose den die zerschneiden und dann an den Streben und Sattelrohr anbringen.
Bei mir haben die letztens alles mit Schutzaufklebern versehen, hält auch ganz gut.


----------



## herkulars (2. Juni 2010)

Hab meine Neoprenschützer am WE mal abgemacht. Die Bremsleitung hat unter dem Schützer ein schönes Stück blankgerubbelt. Was soll's, kommt n Aufkleber drüber und dann wieder die Socke.

Viel schlimmer ist, dass ich das Jimbo nicht fahren kann, weil meine Gabel seit Montag bei Rose ist. Und, was wird wohl defekt sein? Ich habe Rose um Umbau auf U-Turn gebeten, mal sehen was sie machen.


----------



## Gnarze (2. Juni 2010)

@herkulars
Deshalb hatte ich die Bremsleitung und den Schaltzug über dem Neoprenschützer, hatte auch Angst vor eindringendem Dreck und den damit verbundenen Lackproblemen. Klappte super.
Nach dem Rahmentausch kam der Rahmen ohne die Schützer, dafür großflächig beklebt, hält bis jetzt auch gut.


----------



## stiffee25 (2. Juni 2010)

-MIK- schrieb:


> 2 verdammte Tage noch, nur noch 2, dann hätte es wahrscheinlich geklappt.  Werde heute die ersten Meter wieder rollen, nach der Rippenprellung. Mittlerweile ist der Schmerz "nur" noch wie ein extremer Muskelkater, also egal.
> 
> Am Samstag wollte ich in Winterberg oder Willingen was starten, muss mal gucken ob ich wen finde der mit will.......
> 
> BTW.: Wo bekommt man diese tollen Neoprenschoner für die Sitz- und Hinterbaustreben her?



bin samstag auch in wibe


----------



## -MIK- (2. Juni 2010)

Ouh.... wär ja Sahne!!!


----------



## Flouu (2. Juni 2010)

hab garkeinen plan ob willingen eig kostet...hatte im inet iwann mal was gelsen dass das was kosten würde...aber wahrscheinlich nur der lift oder? oder nehmen die eintritt?


----------



## herkulars (2. Juni 2010)

Gnarze schrieb:


> Deshalb hatte ich die Bremsleitung und den Schaltzug über dem Neoprenschützer



Wie "über"? Unter der Socke war kein Dreck und auch nur die Bremsleitung hat gescheuert. Find ich jetzt auch nicht so wild, das passiert halt bei artgerechter Haltung.


----------



## Gnarze (2. Juni 2010)

herkulars schrieb:


> Wie "über"? Unter der Socke war kein Dreck und auch nur die Bremsleitung hat gescheuert. Find ich jetzt auch nicht so wild, das passiert halt bei artgerechter Haltung.


So wie auf dem Bild von Raesfeld, die Leitung liegt auf dem Neoprenschützer und wird nicht von dem umschlossen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eksduro (2. Juni 2010)

alles andere wäre doch auch ziemlich sinnfrei...?????


deswegen gibts die neoprenschützer doch erst


----------



## Gnarze (2. Juni 2010)

Bei der Erstmontage lagen bei mir die Leitungen unter den Schützern, wahrscheinlich damit sie nicht Richtung Sitzrohr abknicken und dort scheuern.....waren im Oberrohr nicht gängig genug.


----------



## herkulars (2. Juni 2010)

Dann war's bei Dir aber falsch. Bei mir lagen die Leitungen so wie auf dem Bild, trotzdem rubbelte die Bremsleitung am Sattelrohr durch die Socke durch. Das hatte schonmal jemand hier berichtet, relativ weit vorne. Ist ja auch irgendwie logisch, unter Druck rutscht die Socke natürlich mit.


----------



## -MIK- (2. Juni 2010)

Flouu schrieb:


> hab garkeinen plan ob willingen eig kostet...hatte im inet iwann mal was gelsen dass das was kosten würde...aber wahrscheinlich nur der lift oder? oder nehmen die eintritt?



Kla kost das was, Du musst ne Liftkarte ziehen, ab 10 Uhr kost die was umme 20 Taler plus Pfand.


----------



## euer (2. Juni 2010)

Hier mal mein Chief nach artgerechter Haltung, kurz vor dem Waschen:


----------



## Raesfeld (2. Juni 2010)

Ja, so ähnlich hat meins auch ausgesehen 

Was ist das für ein mittleres Kettenblatt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## euer (2. Juni 2010)

Ist nen 32er Deore-Blatt, hab dafür letztens das FSA rausgeschmissen. War total am Ende und ich will kein Alu im Antriebsstrang


----------



## Raesfeld (2. Juni 2010)

Ok, super! 
Hab mir nämlich gerade ein 36er Deore Blatt für meinen 2-Fach Umbau bestellt und war mir nicht 100%ig sicher, ob das passt.


----------



## -MIK- (3. Juni 2010)

Jungs mal ne Frage, wie bekomm ich den Dämpfer aus dem Hinterbau? Hab eben mal gesucht, wo das Spiel her kommt. Vorn ist kein Problem, Schraube raus, dann kann man den Dämpfer raus ziehen. Hab dann mal n bissel gewackelt und konnte das Spiel sehen und fühlen.

Hab dann aber leider den Dämpfer nicht aus dem Hinterbau bekommen. Muss man dazu mehr als die Dämpferschraube rausschrauben?

BTW: Was haltet ihr hier von: Havy Duty Kit? Bin am überlegen, ob ich die 20 Euro ausgeben soll oder nicht...


----------



## burn23 (3. Juni 2010)

Ich klink mich mal wegen dem Wackelthema am Hinterbau mit ein. Hab meinen Onkel jetzt gut drei Monate und auch schon deutliches Spiel am Auge des Dämpferkolbens. So ne K*cke dachte ich. 
Hab mir letztens iglidur G-Gleitlager bestellt und lass mir noch nen Bolzen (aus hochfestem rostfreiem Stahl) und Abstandshülsen (kann man die alten Aluhülsen nehmen, einfach aufbohren und gut) drehen. Nächste Woche müsste ich alles bekommen und bau es dann gleich ein. Sieht dann alles so wie das von MIK eingestellte Heavy Duty Kit aus und hält auch bestimmt besser wie die Standardlösung von FOX.

Werd mal berichten.

Gruß Burn


----------



## Deleted138492 (3. Juni 2010)

MIK, das geht mit Schmackes . Aber pass bloß auf, dass dir der Dämpfer nicht ans Unterrohr knallt, wenn du ihn rausnimmst, das gibt hässliche Macken. Es sind auf beiden Seiten eine Art Reduzierring dabei, was das Montieren schwer macht. Falls du damit Probleme bekommen solltest (und das wirst du ziemlich sicher), mach es so: Reduzierring auf einer Seite rein, Inbus durch Loch und Dämpferauge stecken, damit es hält, auf der anderen Seite mit dem Gummihammer den anderen Ring von unten reinklopfen. Sobald das Loch ungefähr in der richtigen Position ist, einen stabilen Inbus nehmen und den Ring durch Hebeln genau ausrichten, Bolzen durch und fertig.


----------



## euer (3. Juni 2010)

Gibt es eigentlich Drehmomentwerte für die Schrauben des Hinterbaus oder reicht handfest aus?


----------



## Deleted138492 (3. Juni 2010)

Ein paar wenige stehen auf dem Rahmen, für die anderen muss man Rose fragen.


----------



## -MIK- (3. Juni 2010)

Dank Dir Müs Lee, allerdings komische Konstruktion. An der DH Büchse geht das simpler....:rollyes:


----------



## funbiker9 (3. Juni 2010)

-MIK- schrieb:


> 2 verdammte Tage noch, nur noch 2, dann hätte es wahrscheinlich geklappt.  Werde heute die ersten Meter wieder rollen, nach der Rippenprellung. Mittlerweile ist der Schmerz "nur" noch wie ein extremer Muskelkater, also egal.
> 
> Am Samstag wollte ich in Winterberg oder Willingen was starten, muss mal gucken ob ich wen finde der mit will.......
> 
> BTW.: Wo bekommt man diese tollen Neoprenschoner für die Sitz- und Hinterbaustreben her?



Ja wirklich sehr schade...spätestens Willingen dann. Wildbad können wir ja auch noch runter hoppeln, wenn du mal in der Nähe bist.

Die Neoprenschoner hab ich vom örtlichen Händler...

Gruß

PS.: ...bin ohne Sturz durch Winterberg gekommen...3x klopf aus Holz


----------



## Deleted138492 (3. Juni 2010)

Klotz aus Holz oder klopf auf Holz? 

Mir hats vorhin die Kefü verbogen, als ich beim Kirchturm den Step Hop übte. Geht mittlerweile bis 50cm Höhe, aber wie man sieht ecke ich manchmal irgendwo an. Zum Glück/leider ist das Alu recht weich und lässt sich leicht verbiegen.

btw: Kennt einer einen anständigen Kettenputzschnapparatismus? Den ganzen Schmodder mit den Wattestäbchen rauszupuhlen ist ja keine dauerhafte Lösung.
btw2: Wie oft musstet ihr eure Crosslines schon nachzentrieren? Mein HR musste heute zum 2. Mal dran glauben, wobei ich einen dieser superweichen Alunippel mit einem billigen Spokey (jaja, ich kaufe demnächst einen anständigen) massakriert habe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morph027 (3. Juni 2010)

Das mit den Kettensdingsbumsens würd ich lassen, der spült dir erst mal das Fett/Öl aus den Laschen, was du dann sinnvollerweise so nicht mehr nachgefettet bekommst. Ich halt immer hinten auf dem größten Ritzel an der Drehung ne Drahtbürste ran, die holt einiges raus, alles was drin bleibt schadet auch der Kassette net. Überlege sowieso, noch viel öfter die Kette zu wechseln, kostet ja nicht die Welt.


----------



## funbiker9 (3. Juni 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Klotz aus Holz oder klopf auf Holz?



Klopf auf Holz natürlich 

Da kannst du mal sehen wie fertig ich bin...kann nicht mal noch Sprichwörter richtig zitieren...

Warum tust du Deinem Jimbo eigentlich immer weh ? -->


----------



## Deleted138492 (3. Juni 2010)

So was meine ich. Wenn kein Ãl mehr in den Laschen ist, ist es egal, solange noch welches in den Gelenken sitzt .

@ funbiker: Ja glaubst du denn, ich renne bei jedem Seitenschlag zum HÃ¤ndler, der mir fÃ¼rs Zentrieren 30â¬ abknÃ¶pfen will? Da kosten ein paar Speichennippel weniger .


----------



## Deleted138492 (3. Juni 2010)

.


----------



## morph027 (3. Juni 2010)

Ja, weiss schon. Ich meinte auch in den Gelenken, sorry. Denk dran, nix kaputtpflegen


----------



## Deleted138492 (3. Juni 2010)

Ach was, ich doch nicht .


----------



## -MIK- (3. Juni 2010)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Ja wirklich sehr schade...spätestens Willingen dann. Wildbad können wir ja auch noch runter hoppeln, wenn du mal in der Nähe bist.
> 
> Die Neoprenschoner hab ich vom örtlichen Händler...
> 
> ...



Ja, hab heute festgestellt, dass ich da doch etwas zu optimistisch war. Ich bin heute nur nen Boardstein hoch gesprungen und dachte mir reißts die Rippen aus dem Leib. Bin dann ausgerollt, hab gedreht und heimwärts gefahren. Ganze 5km hab ich auf den Tacho gebracht. Ich könnt kotzen. 

Wie wars denn Fun? Freut mich, dass alles gut gegagen ist.



Müs Lee schrieb:


> So was meine ich. .



Genau das Ding habe ich, ist aber überbewertet. Ich nehme eine Bürste mit nem Griff und mache damit immer die Ritzel sauber, dadurch scheuer ich auch die Kette. Danach gibts ne Ladung Kettensprühfett und alles ist guddy. Den ganzen Zauber mit Kettenreinigung, Grundschmierung, Bla und Blub sollte man nicht überbewerten. Nach jeder ordentlichen Schlammtour, ist die Grundschmierung IMHO futsch. Deshalb das Kettensprühfett darein, abwischen und weiter gehts. 

BTW: Ich habe jahrelang die Kette mit WD40 behandelt und nieeee Probleme gehabt. Solange man die Kette nicht runter fährt und damit die Ritzel beschädigt, kannst meiner Meinung nach an Schmiere drauf packen wonach Dir der Sinn steht.


----------



## Deleted138492 (3. Juni 2010)

Ok, gut zu wissen .


----------



## funbiker9 (3. Juni 2010)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Ja, hab heute festgestellt, dass ich da doch etwas zu optimistisch war. Ich bin heute nur nen Boardstein hoch gesprungen und dachte mir reißts die Rippen aus dem Leib. Bin dann ausgerollt, hab gedreht und heimwärts gefahren. Ganze 5km hab ich auf den Tacho gebracht. Ich könnt kotzen.
> 
> Wie wars denn Fun? Freut mich, dass alles gut gegagen ist.




Ach du Schande...ich denke das wird bei dir noch ein paar Tage gehen bis die Rippen wieder heile sind. Laß es lieber komplett ausheilen.
Ja ich weiß...man versucht trotzdem zu Biken und sich ein zu reden, daß es geht---> so wie ich mich kenne würde ich das auch tun 

War ganz lustig in Winterberg. Gestern war fast gar nichts los: Gut für mich . Im unteren Teil der DH war es allerdings saumäßig matschig. So sehr, daß manche sogar abgestiegen sind und teilweise geschoben haben.

Die Stelle war ganz besonders matschig. Genau so wie im Video: ( ein heiden Spaß )

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/6804

Heute war es deutlich besser und die Hölle war los. 150m Liftschlange...puhhh---> aber fast trocken . Gab allerdings auch einige Reibereien heute zwischen schnellen und langsamen Fahrern auf der DH...das ging sogar soweit, daß sich die Trottel gegenseitg abgeschossen haben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (3. Juni 2010)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Gab allerdings auch einige Reibereien heute zwischen schnellen und langsamen Fahrern auf der DH...das ging sogar soweit, daß sich die Trottel gegenseitg abgeschossen haben...



Vollidioten, wenn mich son Honk abschießen würde, bräuchte der zwei Haken am Lift, für jedes Teil vom Bike einen.


----------



## Raesfeld (3. Juni 2010)

Zum Thema abschießen:

Wie ist das eigentlich, wenn man Northshores fährt, hat man dann Vorfahrt?
Die Situation hatten wir letztens in Willingen. Da Wäre mein Kollege fast einem anderen auf den Kopf gedropt. Aber auf dem Shore kann man ja auch nicht anhalten, also muss man doch eigentlich Vorrang haben?
Gibt es für´s Mountainbiken sowas ähnliches wie FIS Regeln beim Skifahren?


----------



## morph027 (3. Juni 2010)

Naja, Einzelgängermäßig sollte da bei der hohen Grundgefährdung eh niemand unterwegs sein, zweifelsfall also einfach immer gucken und den Finger an der Bremse 

Ich war bis jetzt nur in Parks, wo der Lift nicht durch gefahren ist sondern in Etappen. Da hab ich dann schön gewartet, bis alle los sind und mich als Letzter runtergeschuckelt


----------



## funbiker9 (3. Juni 2010)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Vollidioten, wenn mich son Honk abschießen würde, bräuchte der zwei Haken am Lift, für jedes Teil vom Bike einen.






@Raesfeld

So etwas wie Vorfahrt gibt es im Bikepark eigentlich nicht. Einfach vorausschauend fahren. Heute war das perfekte Beispiel wie man es nicht macht.
Es ist sogar einer in einen der über Chickenway gefahren ist hineingesprungen. Volle Kanne...so etwas Hirnloses. Zum Glück hatten beide Fahrer extrem gute Schutzengel... die dürften jetzt allerdings tot sein


----------



## Deleted138492 (3. Juni 2010)

Dass es überhaupt so viele rücksichtslose Leute gibt...


----------



## funbiker9 (3. Juni 2010)

Das ging sogar soweit, daß so manchen langsameren Fahrern zugebrüllt wurde, daß er sich doch verpissen möchte, wenn er hier so langsam fährt. Oder absteigen soll und auf die Seite gehen wenn die schnelleren kommen.

So etwas hab ich bis jetzt nur in Winterberg erlebt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (3. Juni 2010)

Na hoffen wir doch, dass sich das nicht bis nach Willingen ausbreitet .


----------



## -MIK- (4. Juni 2010)

Ich noch mal wegen den Dämpferbuchsen. Weiß einer von euch, welche von den Buchsen für den Jimbo Rahmen passen würden? Klick Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, gar keine, bzw. die 12,7 / 8x22mm könnten passen, dann brauch ich aber noch pro Seite 1mm Spacerscheiben weil der Jimbo eine 22,2mm Aufnahme hat, ist das so richtig?

Jetzt muss ich die nächste DAU Frage stellen, wie holt man die Hülsen eigentlich aus dem Dämpferauge raus?


----------



## stiffee25 (4. Juni 2010)

würd mich jemand anschreien weil ich zu "langsam bin oder so" denn würd ich vom bike tretten........

hatte nur bei den dirt master in wibe das mich ne gruppe ausgelacht hatte weil ich nen rose bike fahre aber 5 min später hat keiner mehr gelacht ^^
wieso kann sich vllt der eiin oder andere denken^^


----------



## funbiker9 (4. Juni 2010)

stiffee25 schrieb:


> würd mich jemand anschreien weil ich zu "langsam bin oder so" denn würd ich vom bike tretten........
> 
> hatte nur bei den dirt master in wibe das mich ne gruppe ausgelacht hatte weil ich nen rose bike fahre aber 5 min später hat keiner mehr gelacht ^^
> wieso kann sich vllt der eiin oder andere denken^^



Das ist ja noch bekloppter...einen wegen seinem Bike auslachen. Rein optisch finde ich das BC wirklich, daß es was her macht .
Technisch hab ich da meine eigenen Erfahrungen...aber das wißt ihr ja.

Warum sie aufgehört haben zu lachen ---> da fallen mir zwei Möglichkeiten ein:

1. Du warst ziemlich schnell unterwegs ( wievielter bist du geworden? )

oder

2. Du hast böser Mann gespielt...


----------



## -MIK- (4. Juni 2010)

stiffee25 schrieb:


> hatte nur bei den dirt master in wibe das mich ne gruppe ausgelacht hatte weil ich nen rose bike fahre aber 5 min später hat keiner mehr gelacht ^^
> wieso kann sich vllt der eiin oder andere denken^^



Sag mal, Du hast nicht zufällig ne 400er Feder hier übers Forum gekauft, die Dein Dad abgeholt hat oder?  

Hatt wer ne Idee zu meinen Hülsen?


----------



## funbiker9 (4. Juni 2010)

Sorry Mik,

mit Dämpferaufnahmen hatte ich bis jetzt nichts am Hut. Mein altes Ghost hatte einmal Spiel an der Aufnahme...aber da hat säubern, fetten und wieder fest ziehen gereicht.


----------



## stiffee25 (4. Juni 2010)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Das ist ja noch bekloppter...einen wegen seinem Bike auslachen. Rein optisch finde ich das BC wirklich, daß es was her macht .
> Technisch hab ich da meine eigenen Erfahrungen...aber das wißt ihr ja.
> 
> Warum sie aufgehört haben zu lachen ---> da fallen mir zwei Möglichkeiten ein:
> ...



hatte ein übern durst getrunken und war sehr böse...aber naja


----------



## Deleted138492 (4. Juni 2010)

@ MIK: Dazu braucht es einen Buchsenaustreiber mit 12.7mm, hier mal einer von Reset Racing:







Reduzierhülsen: 8x22.2mm vorne wie hinten. Wenn du jeweils einen 0.1mm Spacer auf jeder Seite dazupackst, sollte es auch halten, mir wären genaue Maße aber lieber. TFTuned stellt, soweit ich weiss, auch Custombuchsen her. Also besser mal fragen, ob man die 0.2mm nicht doch dran lassen kann .


----------



## robert80 (4. Juni 2010)

So jetzt hat´s mich wohl auch erwischt, eine Woche ist es her als das Rad vom Service kam, dauerte ja eh...

Ich hab in der Kurbel ein wirklich fieses mahlgeräusch begleitet mit nem netten permanenten Krachen das sich anhört als bricht da gleich was...

Ich fürchte dass sich mein Lager verabschiedet hat....

Das Bike hat noch nicht mal 1000 Kilometer drauf und dann sowas.....

Hat von euch schon mal jemand so ein Lager getauscht? Ist ja ne FSA Kurbel (Afterburner) und die soll ja andere Lager als die Hollowtech 2 haben...

**** und ich wollte nächste Woch mit dem Ding in den Urlaub fahren....


----------



## Raesfeld (4. Juni 2010)

Die FSA hat einen ganz anderen Montagestandard als Hollowtec II.
Bei Hollowtec werden die Lager in Gewinde im Tretlagergehäuse eingeschraubt.
Beim BB30 Standard von FSA werden die Lager direkt in dem Rahmen eingepresst (ähnlich Steuersatz).
Gleich ist nur, dass die Kurbeln eine fest verbundene Hohlachse haben und diese durch die Lagerschalen geschoben wird.
Beim BB30 hat diese Achse einen Durchmesser von 30mm wohingegen Hollowtec II deutlich dünner ist.

Das Lager kann z.B. mit einem Steuerlager-Austreiber aus dem Rahmen geschlagen werden. Anschließend kann das neue Lager mit einem Steuersatzeinpresswerkzeug in den Rahmen gedrückt werden. Aber mit dieser improvisierten Methode bekommt man das Lager nicht 100%ig gerade in das Tretlagergehäuse, sodass die Haltbarkeit des Lagers reduziert wird und evtl. der Rahmen beschädigt wird.

Bist du denn sicher, dass du nach 1000 km wirklich schon ein BB30 Lager zu Schrott gefahren hast? Die sind i.d.R. sehr langlebig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robert80 (4. Juni 2010)

Es bleibt nichts anderes übrig.

wenn ich die Kurbel von Hand vor und zurückdrehe, kracht und schleift das wie hulle. Es ist kein leichtes Mahlen oder sowas...

Das hört sich nach einer Mischung aus "mit der Gabel an einer Schiefertafel entlang ziehen" und rühren in einem Kübel mit lauter kaputtem Geschirr an...

Dumm erklärt aber so hört es sich an...

War grad beim Händler um die Ecke, er sagte sowas fieses hätte er auch noch nie gehört. Wundert ihm auch, aber die Geräusche kommen definitiv von der Kurbel bzw. dem Rahmen in dem das Lager liegt.

Rose braucht bestmöglich min. 14 Tage bis 3 Wochen, hab erst 3 Wochen auf mein Rad gewartet, 1 Woche genau gefahren und jetzt dieser Mist hier...

Ich habs dem Händler jetzt da lassen, was solls, ich will fahren...


----------



## Raesfeld (4. Juni 2010)

Hm, dann hoffen wir alle für dich, dass er sich mit BB30 auskennt 

Aber die Geräuscherklärung ist wirklich einmalig


----------



## Deleted138492 (4. Juni 2010)

Mit BB30 sind leider die wenigsten vertraut, da es einfach nicht verbreitet ist. Dazu kommt, dass das System meist in Rennräder verbaut wird, was es unter MTBlern nicht gerade bekannter werden lässt .


----------



## Raesfeld (4. Juni 2010)

Aber ehrilch gesagt finde ich die Idee dieses Standards super.
Sehr mutig von Rose alle Mountainbikes mit diesem System auszurüsten, aber es muss ja jemand anfangen 
In meinen Augen: Der richtige Schritt!


----------



## Deleted138492 (4. Juni 2010)

Ja, an sich ist das System sehr gut. Leider ist die Kurbelauswahl ziemlich beschränkt und die Lager scheinen sich noch nicht bewährt zu haben .

btw: Cannondale setzt es auch teilweise ein.


----------



## MoRis (4. Juni 2010)

nabend, mein bike macht schon wieder "mukken" oder wie man das auch nochmal sagt, ist ja auch egal. Auf jeden fall will meine Fox nicht mehr, nachdem ich einen mini drop gefahren bin und ausgerechnet mit dem Vorderrad auf einen Stein gelandet bin.
Jetzt kommt immer ein lautet "kluck" aus der gabel wenn sie wieder ausfedert z.b bunny hop vorderrad hock "kluck" und auf einmal bekomme ich auch kein lowspeed mehr eingestellt, die schießt richtig wieder zurück nach dem einfedern.
Bin verzweifelt was soll ich machen


----------



## Deleted138492 (4. Juni 2010)

Hat die Reboundeinstellung noch Wirkung?


----------



## robert80 (4. Juni 2010)

Na ja, Vorreiter oder nicht, lieber wäre mir als Nutzer wenn man etwas weniger Spezialwerkzeug und wohl auch Wissen brauchen würde um so einen eigentlich "banalen" defekt selbst mit zwei linken Händen hinzubekommen. 

Dass Müs_Lee sein Bike schon fast komplett neue aufgebaut hat, sei mal dahingestellt 

Ist halt ärgerlich wenn der rotz nicht lange lebt und es schwer ist "schnell" eine Lösung zu finden. Wenn der Rahmen bricht oder die mistige Revelation mal nicht will ist ja eine Sache, aber sowas sollte doch schon leichter "machbar" sein ohne sein Rad einschicken zu müssen oder sich Spezialwerkzeug und Fachkenntnis anzueignen zu müssen..

Seis drum, ich hoffe dass ich die Mühle bald wieder habe, will damit eigentlich in den Urlaub. Dafür hab ich ja 3 Wochen gewartet dass es fehlerfrei von der Inspektion kommt und ich dann "ruhe" habe, nicht so


----------



## funbiker9 (4. Juni 2010)

MoRis schrieb:


> nabend, mein bike macht schon wieder "mukken" oder wie man das auch nochmal sagt, ist ja auch egal. Auf jeden fall will meine Fox nicht mehr, nachdem ich einen mini drop gefahren bin und ausgerechnet mit dem Vorderrad auf einen Stein gelandet bin.
> Jetzt kommt immer ein lautet "kluck" aus der gabel wenn sie wieder ausfedert z.b bunny hop vorderrad hock "kluck" und auf einmal bekomme ich auch kein lowspeed mehr eingestellt, die schießt richtig wieder zurück nach dem einfedern.
> Bin verzweifelt was soll ich machen



Die Lowspeed Druckstufe hat doch eigentlich gar nichts mit der Ausfedergeschwindikeit zu tun...

Ist die Gabel bei der Aktion durchgeschlagen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (4. Juni 2010)

robert80 schrieb:


> Na ja, Vorreiter oder nicht, lieber wäre mir als Nutzer wenn man etwas weniger Spezialwerkzeug und wohl auch Wissen brauchen würde um so einen eigentlich "banalen" defekt selbst mit zwei linken Händen hinzubekommen.
> 
> Dass Müs_Lee sein Bike schon fast komplett neue aufgebaut hat, sei mal dahingestellt
> 
> ...



So etwas ist sehr ärgerlich...nach der Inspektion einen Defekt.

Ich hab da eine Lösung gefunden ----> 3 Ersatz Räder


----------



## MoRis (4. Juni 2010)

Also rebound ist doch das obere rote rätchen da lässt sich nicht wirklich was einstellen und ob se durchgeschlagen ist kann ich die nciht so ganz beantwortet hat sich bei der ladung schon etwas komisch angehört hab schon gedacht jetzt hab ich nen fetten schlag inner felge...


----------



## Deleted138492 (4. Juni 2010)

Also verändert sich die Ausfedergeschwindigkeit nicht, wenn du das rote Rädchen drehst?

Ein "Klonk" deutet entweder auf einen Reifen- oder Gabeldurchschlag hin. Was es war, können wir dir nicht sagen.

@ funbiker: Sehr gute Lösung, allerdings muss man das Geld dazu haben .


----------



## funbiker9 (4. Juni 2010)

MoRis schrieb:


> Also rebound ist doch das obere rote rätchen da lässt sich nicht wirklich was einstellen und ob se durchgeschlagen ist kann ich die nciht so ganz beantwortet hat sich bei der ladung schon etwas kmisch angehört hab schon gedacht jetzt hab ich nen fetten schlag inner felge...



Der Rebound ( Zugstufe ). Wenn man ihn einmal ganz nach rechts und einmal ganz nach links dreht und sich von der Ausfedergeschwindigkeit nichts ändert an beiden Endpositionen, ist die Gabel wohl im Eimer ---> Service machen auf Garantie.


----------



## robert80 (4. Juni 2010)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> So etwas ist sehr ärgerlich...nach der Inspektion einen Defekt.
> 
> Ich hab da eine Lösung gefunden ----> 3 Ersatz Räder




Hab ich ja, mein Wheeler ist zerlegt und mein Ersatzrad ist ein Corratec X Vert 07 oder 08  meiner Freundin...

Bergauf geht´s ja noch, aber bergab ist´s wie mitm Stadtrad blind den berg runter fahren, hat was aber ist ned lustig, nein wirklich ned lustig


----------



## funbiker9 (4. Juni 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Also verändert sich die Ausfedergeschwindigkeit nicht, wenn du das rote Rädchen drehst?
> 
> Ein "Klonk" deutet entweder auf einen Reifen- oder Gabeldurchschlag hin. Was es war, können wir dir nicht sagen.
> 
> @ funbiker: Sehr gute Lösung, allerdings muss man das Geld dazu haben .



Hat nicht arrogant wirken sollen...aber ich war ab und an schon froh noch ein anderes Rad zu haben. Es ist immer bescheuert auf Ersatzteile warten zu müssen etc.

PS.: Von den Teilen die du dir schon neu ans Rad gebaut hast...hättest du auch schon fast ein zweit Rad kaufen können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoRis (4. Juni 2010)

ja super wieder fox für 2 wochen weg -.-. man ey kann ich mich nur ägern das ich dieses "drop" auf dem weg genoommen hab.

edit: also es ändert sich nicht wirklich viel wenn ich es drehe.


----------



## Deleted138492 (4. Juni 2010)

@ fun: Ich habs ja auch nicht arrogant interpretiert . Und nein, sooo viel wars nun auch wieder nicht . Für ein gebrauchtes FR-Hardtail hätte es aber gereicht...


----------



## funbiker9 (4. Juni 2010)

robert80 schrieb:


> Hab ich ja, mein Wheeler ist zerlegt und mein Ersatzrad ist ein Corratec X Vert 07 oder 08  meiner Freundin...
> 
> Bergauf geht´s ja noch, aber bergab ist´s wie mitm Stadtrad blind den berg runter fahren, hat was aber ist ned lustig, nein wirklich ned lustig



Kann ich verstehen. Ich bin letztens erst ein Hardtail gefahren und hab mir direkt meine Kronjuwelen geprellt...von einem Bordstein runter


----------



## Raesfeld (4. Juni 2010)

Man, nachts dreht ihr ja hier im Forum voll auf 

Naja, schade um die Fox... Bin mit der Lyrik gut zufrieden, kann der Luftfeder zwar in Sachen Gewicht nicht das Wasser reichen, ist dafür aber nach 10 Durchschlägen immernoch voll funktionsfähig


----------



## robert80 (4. Juni 2010)

och ja, der Sattel der da drauf ist erledigt die Familienplanung eh, auch ne Form von Arbeitserleicherung 

Nun mal zurück zum Thema, gibt´s irgendwo Spezialwerkzeug für die Lager und wenn ja, wie viel kostet das denn?


----------



## Deleted138492 (4. Juni 2010)

@ fun: Tja, wenn man ein Fully mit mindestens 160mm gewöhnt ist...


----------



## funbiker9 (4. Juni 2010)

MoRis schrieb:


> ja super wieder fox für 2 wochen weg -.-. man ey kann ich mich nur ägern das ich dieses "drop" auf dem weg genoommen hab.
> 
> edit: also es ändert sich nicht wirklich viel wenn ich es drehe.



Dafür kannst du recht wenig...so etwas sollte die Gabel ab können. Wenn sie das nicht ab kann war da was nicht ok.


@MüsLee

siehst du ein Hardtail also doch...


----------



## Deleted138492 (4. Juni 2010)

@ robert:

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=36370
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=36371
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=40215

@ fun: Es ist sogar mehr, als ich angenommen habe . Da wäre ein fast neues FR-Hardtail dringewesen...


----------



## funbiker9 (4. Juni 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> @ fun: Tja, wenn man ein Fully mit mindestens 160mm gewöhnt ist...



 genau das ist es ---> Federwegsverwöhnt


----------



## ka1saa (5. Juni 2010)

robert80 schrieb:


> Na ja, Vorreiter oder nicht, lieber wäre mir als Nutzer wenn man etwas weniger Spezialwerkzeug und wohl auch Wissen brauchen würde um so einen eigentlich "banalen" defekt selbst mit zwei linken Händen hinzubekommen.


dafür braucht man zum kurbel abziehen nur ein spezialwerkzeug, was wir alle haben: nen inbus  (und irgendwas weiches zum kloppen). das wird wiederum bei shimano ohne werkzeug schwierig... nur so zur ehrenrettung zum thema leichte sachen sollten ohne spezialwerkzeug machbar sein.
ansonsten is die ganze sache mit zerstörtem lager natürlich shice... solang da nicht auf unerklärliche weise glasscherben zum sitzrohr reingewandert sind xD. wünsch mal gute besserung oder so...

ah und wenn bei der gabelgeschichte selbst das laufrad angematscht ist, zudem bei nem durchschlag auf nem stein... wars auf jeden fall nicht sehr sanft, auch gute besserung . zum glück sonst nichts passiert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (5. Juni 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> @ MIK: Dazu braucht es einen Buchsenaustreiber mit 12.7mm, hier mal einer von Reset Racing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dank Dir, hatte das hier bei TFTuned gefunden:

Bushing Tool. Bin zwar der Meinung, dass ein Schraubstock reicht aber ich denke die 20 GBP investier ich noch. Die Jungs von TFTuned sind echt cool drauf, hab gestern Mittag mal eben nachgefragt ob das 22er Kit passt, keine 10 Min später kam die Antwort, Jupp passt. 

*@robert:* Hast Du denn mal die Kette abgemachtund die Kurbel solo gedreht? Wenn ja, dann müsste das Geräusch ja auch da kommen. Bei mir malen und kratzen die Lager auch leicht, ist ja auch kein Wunder bei dem, was ich den Dingern zu mute, ich hab allerdings auch das Werkzeug hier und zwei E-Lager. 

BTW: Würde an Deiner Stelle wenn die Lager eh getauscht werden welche von SKF versuchen. Doppelseitig gedichtet. Die kommen auch bei mir in den Freilauf und Nabe, wenn da mal was getauscht werden muss... 



MoRis schrieb:


> ja super wieder fox für 2 wochen weg -.-. man ey kann ich mich nur ägern das ich dieses "drop" auf dem weg genoommen hab.
> 
> edit: also es ändert sich nicht wirklich viel wenn ich es drehe.



An Deiner Stelle würde ich mal bei Toxo anrufen und fragen, ob Du das Ding nicht sofort zu denen schicken kannst. I.d.R. geht das mit beiliegender Rechnungskopie. Da haben wir nie länger als 5 Tage gewartet. Rose macht garantiert auch keine Gabel auf, die schicken die an Toxo oder Sportimport (Rock Shox). Wenn wir nun mal rechnen, 2 Tage Postweg an Rose, 1-2 Tage Bearbeitung Rose, 2 Tage Postweg Toxo, 4-5 Tage Bearbeitung bei Toxo, 2 Tage Postweg Rose, 1 Tag Bearbeitung Rose, 2 Tage Postweg zu Dir. **gäähn**

Da biste mal schnell bei 2-3 Wochen.


----------



## Raesfeld (5. Juni 2010)

Rock Shox werden bei Rose vor Ort repariert. Die sind ein RS Service Partner


----------



## robert80 (5. Juni 2010)

Ja das Geräusch kam auch ohne Kette von der Kurbel bzw. dem Lager.

Ich habs jetzt mal dem Händler gegeben, hoffe er kriegt das sauber und schnell hin, will mit dem Bike in den Urlaub und ned mitm Hardtail in Italien rumstolpern 

Zur Federgabel bei Rose, Rock Shox machen die selber, haben meine Gabel auch komplett neu mit Dichtungen und Öl versehen. Ham se aber gut gemacht, läuft wieder echt super, wenn man halt nur den Federweg nutzen könnte den RS angibt und nicht  nur die 120mm bei passender Abstimmung, statt den 140...


----------



## herkulars (5. Juni 2010)

> Rock Shox werden bei Rose vor Ort repariert. Die sind ein RS Service Partner



Offenbar nicht alle. Ich habe gestern per Mail von Rose erfahren, dass mein Gabel zu Sport Import weitergeschickt wurde.


----------



## -MIK- (5. Juni 2010)

Wenn ich vorstellen darf:





Das mal eine ausgeschlagene Buchse, ich konnte die Reducer Hülsen so aus der Buchse ziehen. War natürlich ne Menge Abrieb und Dreck drin aber mit ein bissel gewackel waren die sofort draußen. Hab dann mal die Schieblehre ausgepackt und n bissel gemessen. Über 1mm Spiel konnte ich an einer Stelle messen. 

Hab jetzt das Heavy Duty Kit in M8x22mm bestellt, inkl. Montagetool von TFTuned. Bin mal gespannt. Hatte heute Morgen kurz Angst bekommen, weil ich beim Messen keine 22 sondern 35mm raus hatte. Ich habe allerdings die den kompletten Abstand zwischen den beiden Schwingenarmen genommen. Die Redurcer Hülsen sind die bekannten 22,2mm und dann kommen die beiden Aluabstandshalter.

Jetzt nur noch mal zur Bestätigung fürn MIK, damit er n ruhiges Wochenende hat: Das passt doch oder?


----------



## Deleted138492 (5. Juni 2010)

Ja, passt . Aber wo bist du denn damit runtergefahren, dass die Buchse dermaßen Spiel bekam?


----------



## -MIK- (5. Juni 2010)

Hoch dankööö, nu kann ich die Sonne (ohne Biken) genießen. 

Joah, mal hier mal da mal überall würd ich fast sagen. Ich hab ja gesagt, wenn Du mal endgeile Freeridetouren machen willst, ruf an, komm vorbei und ich organisier was.  Spass bei Seite, hab eigentlich nix mit dem Ding unternommen, wofür es nicht ausgelegt ist. Ein Mal in Willingen die Freeride den ganzen Tag runter aber hey, dafür ist das Ding gebaut. Ich kauf ja kein 160mm Fully, um es dann vom Boardstein zu heben.

Die Jungs bei Rose waren auch sehr erstaunt darüber, dass die Buchsen ausgeschlagen sind.


----------



## ka1saa (5. Juni 2010)

nach den matschigen letzten wochen und weil das ding inzwischen nicht ganz wenig spiel hatte, hab ich meine cranbros joplin mal wieder auseinandergebaut, mittlerweile doch ganz gut dreck vorgefunden (wenn auch nicht kritisch viel) und bei der gelegenheit mal schön alles gesäubert, frisch gefettet, gleitblock nachgezogen und luftdruck gecheckt. zur belohnung gehts jetzt grillen .


----------



## MoRis (5. Juni 2010)

soooo mit rose telefoniert, ich soll ganze 4 wochen dauern . ich hab gedacht es trifft mich der schlag. 

Dann hab mich noch erkundigt wo ich denn noch hinbringen könnte dann hab ich ein service partner von toxoholics gefunden, angerufen,

 er würd es machen ich wollte nur nochmal mit rose telen wegen garantie und er ruft nochmal bei toxoholics an. 

Ich dann wieder bei rose angerufen und dann aussage von herr fortmeier: 
Ne dann müssen sie das selber bezahlen es geht nur direkt über toxoholics. Da hab ich mir nur so gedacht sehr entgegenkommend 

Mal sehn was der service partner von toxoholics sagt... 

denn ich verzichte doch nicht 4 wochen auf mein rad mitten in der saison...

wann kann man endlich ohne probleme biken warscheinlich nie...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robert80 (5. Juni 2010)

Willkommen im Club! 

Dennoch würde ich Toxo mal anrufen, kann mir nicht vorstellen warum die nein sagen sollen. Immerhin ist es ja eine "neue" Gabel, nicht gebraucht gekauft und in der Garantie....

Ruf Montag bei denen einfach mal an....

Scheint wohl so dass die in Bocholt momentan etwas rudern, bis jetzt konnte ich immer alles gut regeln und Herr Fortmeyer war immer sehr nett und auch manchmal kulant....

Aber wenn ich bald meine The One ned bekomme die schon die 4te Woche auf Garantie bei denen ist, mach ich langsam auch tertz... Gut dass ich andere Bremsen verbaut hab, sonst wäre das richtig fies...


----------



## MoRis (5. Juni 2010)

ja werd ich machen, man ey kann man sich nur drüber ärgern....


----------



## robert80 (5. Juni 2010)

Schlagt mich nicht, nur ne Frage...

Ich hab daheim noch ne alte MZ mit 160mm Federweg  rumfliegen, könnte ich die im Granite Chief verbauen ohne massiv die Geometrien zu versauen oder den Rahmen zu schießen?

Wenn ich mich nicht vermessen haben sollte gibt der Dämpfer ja eh 150mm her.

Warum?

Weil ich ab und an gern mal den Berg bisschen mehr runterballer und die Revelation nur 125-130mm Federweg freigibt, wenn sie nicht gummimäßig eingestellt ist, oder der Poplock an, meine Vanilla ist mit mir da etwas überfordert mit Schnellspanner


----------



## funbiker9 (5. Juni 2010)

robert80 schrieb:


> Schlagt mich nicht, nur ne Frage...
> 
> Ich hab daheim noch ne alte MZ mit 160mm Federweg  rumfliegen, könnte ich die im Granite Chief verbauen ohne massiv die Geometrien zu versauen oder den Rahmen zu schießen?
> 
> ...



Das kommt darauf an, ob der Rahmen dafür freigegeben ist. Die 16cm Gabel hat eine andere Einbauhöhe und somit veränderst du den Winkel zum Steurrohr. Das wird den Rahmen mehr belasten wofür er evtl. nicht ausgelegt ist...und wenn es dann ganz dumm läuft bricht der Rahmen und du hast keinen Anspruch auf Garantie.


----------



## robert80 (5. Juni 2010)

Danke!

wollts halt nur mal testen, aber mit meinem Glück und wenn dann noch der Rahmen zerschossen wird....

Dann wohl wieder ende dieses Jahres ein Zweitbike  mit 160mm...
Leider wird da wohl Canyon das Rennen machen, dafür gefällt mir das Alpinist zu gut


----------



## funbiker9 (5. Juni 2010)

robert80 schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> wollts halt nur mal testen, aber mit meinem Glück und wenn dann noch der Rahmen zerschossen wird....
> 
> ...



Ich sags ja...um ein 2, Bike kommt man in dem Sport fast nicht rum. Willst du nicht aber gleich auf einen Freerider setzen...mit einem Bike das in der Federwegskategorie nur eine Stufe höher angesiedelt ist wird man dann meist nicht glücklich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robert80 (5. Juni 2010)

Na ja, hab ja mein GC 4 wenns ned mal wieder defekt ist, dann noch ein Hardtail als "Notbehelf" oder lange Strecken. Jetzt noch eines fürs ballern


----------



## funbiker9 (5. Juni 2010)

...eben für's ballern ---> ein reiner Freerider oder schlimmeres


----------



## robert80 (5. Juni 2010)

Enduro reicht wie z.B. das von Canyon. Bikepart geh ich mit meinen 30 Jahren kaum mehr und mit nem Downhiller oder "potenteren" Freerider bin ich nur noch am Bergaufschieben...

Reicht schon wenn man angefeindet wird wenn die Leute jemanden mit Protektoren aufm Rucksack sehen, egal ob Bikestrecke oder nicht...


----------



## funbiker9 (5. Juni 2010)

....aber jetzt. Ich bin auch bald 30 Jahre alt/jung. Bikepark geht doch ohne Probleme. 

Wieso wird man bei Euch angefeindet wenn man mit Protektoren rum fährt ?


----------



## robert80 (5. Juni 2010)

Kommt immer drauf an wo Du unterwegs bist, wenn Du z.B. die ForstSTRAßE eines Berges hochfährst, wo explizit für Biker ist, reden Dich am Wochenende viele selbsternannte, mit Turnschuhen und Hund bewaffnete Leute an, man wäre ein Raser, "fahren Sie ja nicht durch die schöne Natur", auch ein evergreen "da sind auch Kinder oder mein Wuffi" (unangeleint) auf der Straße (der Hund, nicht die Kinder), "können Sie nicht gefälligst woanders fahren", während ich mir einen abbreche da hoch zu kommen und eh ganz woanders runterfahre wo kein Touri auch nur ahnt dass man da auch in Scharen den Berg hochfallen kann....


Zum Thema Bikepark, entweder zu langsam oder mir wirds zu langweilig immer nur die gleiche Strecke ein paar Meter runterzufahren um dann wieder hoch zu gondeln usw....


----------



## ka1saa (6. Juni 2010)

robert80 schrieb:


> Kommt immer drauf an wo Du unterwegs bist, wenn Du z.B. die ForstSTRAßE eines Berges hochfährst, wo explizit für Biker ist, reden Dich am Wochenende viele selbsternannte, mit Turnschuhen und Hund bewaffnete Leute an, man wäre ein Raser, "fahren Sie ja nicht durch die schöne Natur", auch ein evergreen "da sind auch Kinder oder mein Wuffi" (unangeleint) auf der Straße (der Hund, nicht die Kinder), "können Sie nicht gefälligst woanders fahren", während ich mir einen abbreche da hoch zu kommen und eh ganz woanders runterfahre wo kein Touri auch nur ahnt dass man da auch in Scharen den Berg hochfallen kann....


... kenn ich, mit protektoren erntet man doch ganz gern vielsagende blicke, aber sind wahrscheinlich auch so leute, die ihre kinder nicht anschnallen, also was solls. letztes we wieder was tolles erlebt, fahr nen zugegebenermaßen recht engen weg mit serpentinen runter, seh aus 100m entfernung bevor die mich überhaupt wahrgenommen haben, dass in einer - sehr breiten - serpentine vor mir ein mittelaltes ehepaar die aussicht genießt, brems auf unter schrittgeschwindigkeit runter und gondel langsam auf sie zu, grüß sie, der mann ein dickes grinsen im gesicht, die frau schrill: "ha!" *verächtlicher-blick* "...müssen auch überall rumfahren..." . daraufhin hab ich ihr nochmal freundlich zugenickt, hab die freie strecke vor mir anvisiert und bin voll schuss runter . im winter war ich wie immer mit sonnenbrille unterwegs, gut, es war nicht übermäßig sonnig, aber steine/mücken/fahrtwind haben im auge nunmal nichts verloren und irgendeine junge mutter hat sich mockiert, warum man denn bei sonem wetter ne sonnenbrille brauchen würde und dass ich die ja nur zum cool sein auf hätte (klar ). ich hab mir die altklugen belehrungen dann gespart und dacht mir, lass sie reden... das beste sind aber die tauben rentner, die ich mit meiner wirklich lauten klingel und rufen nicht erreichen kann, die ich dann in slow motion mit 2m abstand umkreise und die mir trotzdem hinterhernörgeln, dass man ja mal klingeln könnte . wobei es auch viele freundlich grüßende fußgänger gibt . wobei ungefähr nie ein waldarbeiter o.ä. unter ihnen ist, dabei graben die mit ihren dicken traktoren den wald viel mehr um -.- ... naja, könnte man wahrscheinlich ewig diskutieren *g*.

hach, son 2.-bike wär schon was... aber nein, garnicht dran denken !


----------



## Deleted138492 (6. Juni 2010)

Jaja, das liebe Fußvolk . Meistens sind sie es gar nicht wert, beachtet zu werden.

Und Zweitrad: So ein The Bruce oder ein Trialrad würde mich ungeheuer reizen! Zum 18. wäre das vielleicht auch drin, aber ich denke, ich lege das Geld dann doch eher in weitere Umbauten am Jimbo an .


----------



## funbiker9 (6. Juni 2010)

Ja die ewigen nörgler halt...die gibts überall. Die Rentner finde ich aber persönlich besonders schlimm...die haben halt einfach mehr Rechte als alle anderen ( denken sie zumindest ).


----------



## Deleted138492 (6. Juni 2010)

Die hiesigen Rentner muss ich allerdings in Schutz nehmen. Die meisten geben anfeuernde Rufe von sich, sind allgemein sehr freundlich und machen bereitwillig Platz (ein Bitte und Danke gehört natürlich dazu). Die jüngeren Leute machen eher Probleme à la Anschnauzen, "Der Weg gehört mir"-Mentalität und blöde Kucken, wenn ich FF + Protektoren anhabe.


----------



## funbiker9 (6. Juni 2010)

Die jüngeren Leute seht man bei uns kaum auf der Straße oder im Wald...denke die hocken alle daheim oder machen sonst was. Wundert mich immer wieder.

Ich meine aber auch, wenn man unbegründet wegen irgend etwas angeschnauzt wird...muß man sich das nicht unbedingt zwangsweiße gefallen lassen...
Bis zu einem gewissen Niveau kann ich Dinge überhören...aber wenn es dann schon unverschämt wird halte ich auch mal an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morph027 (6. Juni 2010)

Gruß an den Jimbo-Biker (Florian?) vom Mad East Enduro  Alles gut überstanden?


----------



## lo-jay (6. Juni 2010)

*drehmoment?*

hi, hab' gerade bei meinem jimbo den dämpfer aus- & eingbaut, um die achsen zwecks knackbeseitigung fetten zu können...
daher meine frage: gibt es eine drehmomenttabelle für die bikes 
(bei meinem yt play stehen sie z.bsp. alle neben den verbindungen)?
leider nicht so hier.

cheers!


----------



## Raesfeld (6. Juni 2010)

-Beim 1. Schritt ziehst du alle Schrauben so weit an, dass sie abbrechen.
-Als nächstes kaufst du dir neue Bolzen
-Schlussendlich ziehst du die neuen Bolzen ein bisschen weniger stramm an, als die aus Punkt 1

Oder du fragst morgen bei Rose an, ob die dir die Drehmomente verraten


----------



## lo-jay (6. Juni 2010)

hey,

danke auch für den sarkasmus, wollte aber
eigentlich nur drehmomente...

cheers


----------



## Deleted138492 (6. Juni 2010)

Leider stehen die Drehmomente nirgends, weder auf dem Rad noch in der Anleitung, ergo bleibt noch Rose fragen (wie schon erwähnt). Allerdings reichen die oftmals verwendeten 6-8nm (je nach Schraubenmaß) oder auch "handfest".


----------



## ka1saa (6. Juni 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Leider stehen die Drehmomente nirgends, weder auf dem Rad noch in der Anleitung, ergo bleibt noch Rose fragen (wie schon erwähnt). Allerdings reichen die oftmals verwendeten 6-8nm (je nach Schraubenmaß) oder auch "handfest".


wenn mal einer fragt, könnt man das auch in der rose-gruppe zusammrntragen, wär doch was !


----------



## Deleted138492 (6. Juni 2010)

Jo, das hat doch erst letztens einer gefragt. Derjenige möge sich bitte melden und die Werte preisgeben .

Hey hey, ich habe soeben ein Beef Cake Bobby Root Signature in freier Wildbahn entdeckt!


----------



## Bueck (6. Juni 2010)

ka1saa schrieb:


> ... kenn ich, mit protektoren erntet man doch ganz gern vielsagende blicke, aber sind wahrscheinlich auch so leute, die ihre kinder nicht anschnallen, also was solls. letztes we wieder was tolles erlebt, fahr nen zugegebenermaßen recht engen weg mit serpentinen runter, seh aus 100m entfernung bevor die mich überhaupt wahrgenommen haben, dass in einer - sehr breiten - serpentine vor mir ein mittelaltes ehepaar die aussicht genießt, brems auf unter schrittgeschwindigkeit runter und gondel langsam auf sie zu, grüß sie, der mann ein dickes grinsen im gesicht, die frau schrill: "ha!" *verächtlicher-blick* "...müssen auch überall rumfahren..." . daraufhin hab ich ihr nochmal freundlich zugenickt, hab die freie strecke vor mir anvisiert und bin voll schuss runter . im winter war ich wie immer mit sonnenbrille unterwegs, gut, es war nicht übermäßig sonnig, aber steine/mücken/fahrtwind haben im auge nunmal nichts verloren und irgendeine junge mutter hat sich mockiert, warum man denn bei sonem wetter ne sonnenbrille brauchen würde und dass ich die ja nur zum cool sein auf hätte (klar ). ich hab mir die altklugen belehrungen dann gespart und dacht mir, lass sie reden... das beste sind aber die tauben rentner, die ich mit meiner wirklich lauten klingel und rufen nicht erreichen kann, die ich dann in slow motion mit 2m abstand umkreise und die mir trotzdem hinterhernörgeln, dass man ja mal klingeln könnte . wobei es auch viele freundlich grüßende fußgänger gibt . wobei ungefähr nie ein waldarbeiter o.ä. unter ihnen ist, dabei graben die mit ihren dicken traktoren den wald viel mehr um -.- ... naja, könnte man wahrscheinlich ewig diskutieren *g*.
> 
> hach, son 2.-bike wär schon was... aber nein, garnicht dran denken !



Tja... immer die mit ihren Rüstungen ... ich fahr ohne und hatte meist nur gute Erfahrungen ... wer sich in den Bergen so verhält das sich keiner bedroht fühlt (zb. vollgas bergab an Wanderern vorbei) der hat in der Regel - ausser bei Flintenbürscherln und Forstsubvensionsempfängern - selten Ärger. Auch hier nicht (siehe Foto vom WE).


----------



## ka1saa (7. Juni 2010)

Bueck schrieb:


> Tja... immer die mit ihren Rüstungen ... ich fahr ohne und hatte meist nur gute Erfahrungen ... wer sich in den Bergen so verhält das sich keiner bedroht fühlt (zb. vollgas bergab an Wanderern vorbei) der hat in der Regel - ausser bei Flintenbürscherln und Forstsubvensionsempfängern - selten Ärger. Auch hier nicht (siehe Foto vom WE).


die klingel- (mehrfach) und sonnenbrillengeschichte war in legerer freizeitkleidung. die rüstung ansonsten unter textil, höchstens mal schienenbeinschoner zu sehen. und das vollgas bergab erst ab 15m nach den netten wandersleuten, ich bin doch nicht so blöd und geb irgendwem den anlass, sich so bedroht zu fühlen, dass er mich mit aussicht auf erfolg vor irgendne instanz zerrt. und ich sag ja auch, dass es viele nette leute gibt. finds nur witzig, dass sich viele leute auch bei minimalstgeschwindigkeiten nahe des umfallens und maximal möglichem abstand scheinbar von sich bewegenden objekten "auf die füße getreten" fühlen.

und [email protected] ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (7. Juni 2010)

Aufgepasst, aufgepasst! Das Grillfest findet nicht wie fälschlicherweise angenommen am Sonntag, dem 18., sondern am Samstag dem 17. statt!!! Das heisst, dass eine ganze Menge mehr Leute dran teilnehmen können und hoffentlich auch werden .

Dazu müssen wir auch mal einen kleinen Plan erstellen: Park - Park, Tour - Park, Park - Tour oder Tour - Tour? Wo, wie wann, was, wieso und wer? Und überhaupt...


----------



## Raesfeld (7. Juni 2010)

Ist das ganze eigentlich offiziell von Rose ausgerichtet, oder nur n privates Treffen bei dem auch zufällig Bobby kommt?

Wenns offiziell wäre, hätte Rose ja ne Online-Teilnehmerliste oder sowas in der Art. Aber da Müs Lee hier so engagiert an einer Teilnehmerliste arbeitet, glaube ich dass es privat ist... Oder irre ich total??? 

Ich bin übrigens für Park-Park 

Hab meinen Kollegen auch schon ne SMS geschrieben... warte noch auf Rückmeldung.


----------



## Deleted138492 (7. Juni 2010)

Nee nee, ist offiziell. Die Idee kam hier im Thread auf, und da habe ich Rose mal gefragt, ob sie nicht auch gerne kommen teilnehmen würden . Ich habe eine Teilnehmerliste auf dem PC, wenn erwünscht, kann ich sie mal hier posten. Da das Grillfest aber nun an einem anderen Tag stattfinden wird als angenommen, ist die Liste für dessen Teilnahme nicht mehr aktuell, aber das wird auch noch diese Woche erledigt.


----------



## Raesfeld (7. Juni 2010)

Von wie vielen Teilnehmern sprechen wir eigentlich?
Ich hab immer großen Spaß an kleineren Truppen (so 10-15 gut gelaunte Leute sind immer opti-mopti )
Oder geht das schon in größere Dimensionen?


----------



## Deleted138492 (7. Juni 2010)

Bis jetzt sind es 17 Leute, Rose wird wahrscheinlich um die 5 Leute mitbringen. Ich denke, dass dad eine gute Zahl ist .


----------



## Raesfeld (7. Juni 2010)

Jop, ist ne gute Zahl 

Bis dahin sollte ich ne Kettenführung und Protektoren haben!
Nehmt ihr ne Übernachtung? Wenn ja, in welchem Hotel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (7. Juni 2010)

Ich übernachte in der Pension Hochheide. Es schrieb einer, dass es aber mit den Zimmern knapp werden könnte, da NRW zu der Zeit auch Ferien hat, also besser schnell machen .


----------



## Raesfeld (7. Juni 2010)

Für eine Person bekommt man vielleicht noch kurzfristig was... aber das gehört hier ja nicht herein.

Back to Rose:
Hatte die Lyrik von euren Jimbos anfangs auch so ein extrem schlechtes Ansprechverhalten/Losbrechmoment? Meine ist richtig doll in ~3mm Schritten durch den Federweg gehoppelt. Seit ich aber etwas Teflonöl hinter die Abstreifringe gegeben habe, ist es besser geworden. Die Besserung war nach 3 Fahrten jedoch wieder weg, sodass ich die Behandlung gestern wiederholt habe.


----------



## Deleted138492 (7. Juni 2010)

Sofern die Lyrik eine geschlossene Kartusche hat, gieß mal ein bisschen Motoröl rein und tränk die Schaumstoffringe (sofern vorhanden) unter den Simmerringen auch damit. Das hört sich nämlich ganz nach mangelnder Schmierung an.


----------



## Raesfeld (7. Juni 2010)

Hab mir schon gedacht, dass da irgendwas hinter ist, was das Öl aufnimmt. Schaumstoff-Öl-Speicherringe wären ja naheliegend. Muss ich so oft schmieren, bis die gesättigt sind.


----------



## Bueck (7. Juni 2010)

ka1saa schrieb:


> die klingel- (mehrfach) und sonnenbrillengeschichte war in legerer freizeitkleidung. die rüstung ansonsten unter textil, höchstens mal schienenbeinschoner zu sehen. und das vollgas bergab erst ab 15m nach den netten wandersleuten, ich bin doch nicht so blöd und geb irgendwem den anlass, sich so bedroht zu fühlen, dass er mich mit aussicht auf erfolg vor irgendne instanz zerrt. und ich sag ja auch, dass es viele nette leute gibt. finds nur witzig, dass sich viele leute auch bei minimalstgeschwindigkeiten nahe des umfallens und maximal möglichem abstand scheinbar von sich bewegenden objekten "auf die füße getreten" fühlen.
> 
> und [email protected] ...



... die Typen die dann immer noch motzen sind dann solche die morgens erstmal den Spiegel anmaulen weil da so ein "massiger Schädel" rausschaut... 

Aber mal an alle hier =>  bei den Freeridern auf ihren speziellen Abfahrten sag ich mal nix zur Ausrüstung ... aber ... ein Endurofahrer mit Jimbo sollte in den Bergen nicht daherkommen wie Eduard Lewandowski auf dem Eis(Deutsche Eishockey Liga)   => fehlende Fahrtechnik und ein mangel an Selbstvertrauen kann nur bedingt durch Polster kompensiert werden - oder sehen zb. Kletterer auch so aus? Da segelt man auch öfter mal ab


----------



## Deleted138492 (7. Juni 2010)

Mal ehrlich: Man kann sich auch auf dem CCler lang machen und der Fahrer ist bestimmt froh, wenn die nötige Schutzausrüstung ihn vor Schlimmerem bewahrt hat. Ich fahre desöfteren mit Beinprotektoren (seltener auch mit Armprotektoren) und Fullface und bin ziemlich froh darüber. Schließlich schützt das vor größeren und kleineren Verletzungen...


----------



## herkulars (7. Juni 2010)

Nix Schaumstoffringe! Gibt es bei der Lyrik nicht! Siehe hier Seite 17 Punkt 3.


----------



## Deleted138492 (7. Juni 2010)

Jo, war mir nicht mehr sicher, ob RS bei den Gravitygabeln nun Schaumstoffringe verbaut oder nicht. Also pack ein bisschen Judy Butter unter die Simmerringe und Motoröl ins Casting und dann hat sich das.


----------



## morph027 (7. Juni 2010)

Die RS sind von Haus aus eh immer schlecht bis gar nicht geschmiert...Da habens die Taiwanesen irgendwie nicht so mit dem öligen Zeug


----------



## Deleted138492 (7. Juni 2010)

Ach, Fox doch genau so . In meiner Talas waren insgesamt keine 10ml Schmieröl drin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ka1saa (7. Juni 2010)

Bueck schrieb:


> ... die Typen die dann immer noch motzen sind dann solche die morgens erstmal den Spiegel anmaulen weil da so ein "massiger Schädel" rausschaut...
> 
> Aber mal an alle hier =>  bei den Freeridern auf ihren speziellen Abfahrten sag ich mal nix zur Ausrüstung ... aber ... ein Endurofahrer mit Jimbo sollte in den Bergen nicht daherkommen wie Eduard Lewandowski auf dem Eis(Deutsche Eishockey Liga)   => fehlende Fahrtechnik und ein mangel an Selbstvertrauen kann nur bedingt durch Polster kompensiert werden - oder sehen zb. Kletterer auch so aus? Da segelt man auch öfter mal ab





Müs Lee schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich: Man kann sich auch auf dem CCler  lang machen und der Fahrer ist bestimmt froh, wenn die nötige  Schutzausrüstung ihn vor Schlimmerem bewahrt hat. Ich fahre desöfteren  mit Beinprotektoren (seltener auch mit Armprotektoren) und Fullface und  bin ziemlich froh darüber. Schließlich schützt das vor größeren und  kleineren Verletzungen...


danke, müs! zu buecks info: ich zieh den kram nur an, wenn ich denke, dass es nötig wird (was ab und zu halt doch der fall ist, fahr ja nicht nur auf ausgeschriebenen teerradwegen ). da ich im gegensatz zu so manchem sesselpuper aber auch zum dh oder was auch immer hin und wieder zurück fahr (deswegen auch ein tourentaugliches enduro), muss ich zwangsläufig auch durch viel von spaziergängern bevölkertes gebiet fahren, die mich dann mit dem kram sehen, wenn ich grad zu faul bin, das nach der abfahrt wieder abzulegen. wenn du das alles mit deinem auto erledigst, herzlichen glückwunsch, darfst mich gerne mal fahren , bei menschenleeren trails vor der haustür noch viel herzlicheren glückwunsch. aber ich fahr eigentlich auch ganz gerne einfach durchn wald, bis ich irgendwo ankomm, wo ichs (ohne irgendwen zu gefährden, versteht sich) krachen lassen kann (wers nicht auch mal krachen lässt, unterfordert sein enduro, ist sein gutes recht, aber dann kann man auch n leichteres rad fahren ). wenn mich auf dem weg dahin irgendwer trotz gesitteter, abstand haltender, umwelt schonender und rechtzeitig klingelnder (jaaaaa, klingel! sowas hab ich *wunderwunder* was für ein unmensch ich sein muss) fahrweise anmotzt, motz ich auch mal zurück, geb ich ehrlich zu. weiteren motz an meine adresse bitte per pn, wir wolln hier doch keine ernsthaften foren-benutzer langweilen , aber ich finds ganz unterhaltsam *g*.

ps: meinen schlimmsten sturz hatt ich mitm rennrad xD, da wär ich über schienenbein- und arm-protektoren auch froh gewesen , immer schön, in einen zaun gedrängt zu werden... aber diese schutzdiskussion gabs auch schon oft genug, wer mag, machts, wer nicht, nicht. jeder selbst verantwortlich. gut is.

oh xD pps: nen massiger schädel schaut mich höchstens mal sonntag morgens ausm spiegel an xD... dann leg ich mich nochmal hin und alles wird gut


----------



## trigger666 (7. Juni 2010)

@Raesfeld

Ich habe an meiner Lyrik bisher nichts gemacht. Nach ca. 15 Single Trail Abfahrten funktionierte sie einwandfrei und wird von mal zu mal besser.

Das muss sich halt erst einfahren. Da spielt das Öl/Schmierung eine untergeordnete Rolle und wird aus meiner Sicht total überbewertet.

@alle
Wenn einer gerne in Badehose einen Downhill fährt, warum nicht. Lasst die Leute doch machen was sie wollen. 

@alle wegen treffen
gibt es eine timeline/ablaufplan wann und wo sich getroffen werden soll? ich reise mit meinem kumpel am 16.07. an und es wäre cool, wenn es einen anlaufpunkt für alle gibt.


----------



## -MIK- (8. Juni 2010)

Wie wärs denn, Samstag Bikepark Willingen, Grillgelage und Sonntags Winterberg rocken.


----------



## robert80 (8. Juni 2010)

ka1saa schrieb:


> und rechtzeitig klingelnder (jaaaaa, klingel! sowas hab ich *wunderwunder* was für ein unmensch ich sein muss) fahrweise anmotzt, motz ich auch mal zurück, geb ich ehrlich zu. weiteren motz an meine adresse bitte per pn, wir wolln hier doch keine ernsthaften foren-benutzer langweilen , aber ich finds ganz unterhaltsam *g*.




Beste Klingel für Leute die in bevölkerten Gebieten ein bisschen biken wollen, so geht jeder auf die Seite und keiner vergisst Dich


----------



## -MIK- (8. Juni 2010)

Da gibbet wat besseres robert:






Bereits mit Lenkerhalterung und passender Flasche für den Flaschenhalter...


----------



## robert80 (8. Juni 2010)

Mit Deinem Teil kannst in bestimmten Gegenden die Rentenbeiträge senken


----------



## herkulars (8. Juni 2010)

Passt beim Jimbo aber wieder nur bei den größeren Rahmen in den Halter 

@Lyrik: Am Anfang war meine auch steif. Nach ein paar ordentlichen Trails hat sie sich schon eingeflutscht und läuft wie Butter! Nur das 2Step halt nicht.


----------



## -MIK- (8. Juni 2010)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Wie wärs denn, Samstag Bikepark Willingen, Grillgelage und Sonntags Winterberg rocken.



Was haltet ihr eigentlich von dem Vorschlag?


----------



## Eksduro (8. Juni 2010)

wär ich da fänd ich ihn juut...


wie weit biste mit der mission kefü?

ich habse dran...heute muss ich nur noch die kurbel aufn 36er plus bashguard umrüsten....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (8. Juni 2010)

Steht noch, im Moment hat Mission ich brauch neue Dämpferbuchsen Vorrang. Aber dann, dann gehta los. Meine neue Idee, der Bashguard wird aus dem 3. KB der FSA Kurbel gebaut.


----------



## Deleted138492 (8. Juni 2010)

@ Lyrikproblem: Das ist es ja! Es ist eine gebrauchte, eingefahrene Gabel, also kann es nur an der Schmierung liegen. Und Trigger, die Schmierung ist sehr wichtig! Ohne ist dir die hartanodisierte Schicht in Null Komma nix abgeschmirgelt...

@ MIK: Guter Plan .


----------



## Eksduro (8. Juni 2010)

okkidokki...dann weiß ich ja an wen ich mich wenden kann wenn mein dämpfer nach deiner freeride tour hin und herschlackert

die kettenblattkastrierungsidee klingt interessant....sieht ja edel aus dat teil....da kann man nix sagen...


----------



## Sandi (8. Juni 2010)

so mein Jimbo kam heute auch endlich! sieht super aus=) Jetzt geht's gleich ans Einstellen der Federelemente und ausrichten der Armaturen=)

Was mch nur wundert ist, dass ich 75 Aufpreis für ein X.0 Trigger-Set (3fach/9fach) bezahlt habe, aber nur den 9Fach Trigger X.0 bekommen habe. der linke ist X.9!
Vielleicht deshalb weil ich ne Hammerschmidt-Kurbel habe. Aber dafür müsste es doch trotzdem einen X. Trigger geben, oder?!
Werd wohl nochmal mit Rose telefoneiren müssen, aber jetzt wird erstmal eingefahren=)


----------



## -MIK- (8. Juni 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> @ MIK: Guter Plan .



Danke, aber was meinste, Bashguard oder Park?


----------



## Deleted138492 (8. Juni 2010)

Hmmm, BG nur wenn du das Ding auch sauber hinbekommst, will heissen entweder ganz rund oder Oktagon draus basteln . Die Idee, die beiden Parks zu verbinden gefällt mir auch ganz gut. Soll ich Rose das mal vorschlagen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (8. Juni 2010)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Wie wärs denn, Samstag Bikepark Willingen, Grillgelage und Sonntags Winterberg rocken.



 ...bin dabei


----------



## -MIK- (8. Juni 2010)

Also wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, dann ist doch Rose eh nur an dem Samstag da oder? Wenn ja, dann ist der Sonntag ja frei verplanbar oder nicht? Dann würde ich Rose auch raus lassen.

Tja, ich such mir mal nen lokalen Dreher, mal gucken ob der das sauber hinbekommt. Die Lösung mit der Flex und dann Attacke hat mir nicht wirklich gefallen. Andersrum tu ich mich auch schwer, ein 40 Euro KB zu zerstören.


----------



## -MIK- (8. Juni 2010)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> ...bin dabei



Goil!!


----------



## Deleted138492 (8. Juni 2010)

Hmmm, ich ging bisher davon aus, dass sie an beiden Tagen vertreten wären, aber besser mal nachfragen . Vorher stellen wir aber noch den Verlauf auf die Beine. Wenn jeder mit der Kombi Willingen/Winterberg einverstanden ist, leite ich alles weiter.


----------



## ka1saa (8. Juni 2010)

Sandi schrieb:


> Vielleicht deshalb weil ich ne Hammerschmidt-Kurbel habe. Aber dafür müsste es doch trotzdem einen X. Trigger geben, oder?!


na dann erstmal glückwunsch , viel spaß mit dem teil! bilder immer willkommen .
soweit ich weiß, wird mit der hammerschmidt tatsächlich nur der x.9-schalthebel angeboten, müsste ja aber auch mit dem x.0er gehen und wenn du schon aufpreis gezahlt hast... fragen kost nichts .


----------



## Deleted138492 (8. Juni 2010)

Die HS funzt mit jedem konventionellen 2-fachtrigger. Und wie gesagt, kostet fragen nix .


----------



## Raesfeld (8. Juni 2010)

Paketausgang von meiner Kettenführung 
Wenn se morgen schon kommt könnt ihr morgen Abend mit einem bebilderten Tutorial rechnen


----------



## Deleted138492 (8. Juni 2010)

Derer gibts doch schon 2 .


----------



## Raesfeld (8. Juni 2010)

Ja, aber ich versuche auch das dritte Langloch ganz zu lassen 
Ich glaube allerdings, nach ausführlicher Studie deiner Umbaufotos, dass mir das nicht gelingen wird. Aber abschneiden kann mans immer noch 

Wie ermittelt man dann eigentlich die richtige Kettenlänge?

Edit: Hab auch mit 4-5 Gliedern gerechnet. In weiser Voraussicht habe ich ein Power-Link mitbestellt, damit ich nicht so viele Nietstifte verballer und die Kette einfacher reinigen kann


----------



## Deleted138492 (8. Juni 2010)

Jo, um eine anständige Umschlingung zu erreichen, muss die Kefü ganz schön kastriert werden. Aber probiers einfach mal, vielleicht gelingt es dir sogar .

Montiere erst mal die Kefü und schaue danach nach der Kettenlänge. Bei 2-fach kann man sie schön ein ganzes Stück kürzen, ich glaube ich habe ganze 6 Glieder aus meiner nachgerüsteten HG53 entfernt. Aber einfach mal versuchen. Nicht vergessen, neue Nieten zu nehmen, die alten halten leider nicht .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eksduro (8. Juni 2010)

ach kakke...also doch wat vergessen...

welche kette zappelt den serienmäßig an dem onkel?

muss man nen spezielles schloss haben oder geh ich innen shop, nehm iwas und des passt...? 

bzw versteh ichs richtig das wenn ich ne niete rausgedrückt hab die dann nich mehr zu gebrauchen is...?



e13 kefü passt auf jeden mit 3 löchern....beim untersten wirds knapp aber passt....


----------



## Raesfeld (8. Juni 2010)

SerienmÃ¤Ãig ist ne gÃ¼nstige Shimano Kette verbaut. (weiÃ aer nicht welche Bezeichnung die hat)
Das Kettenschloss muss einfach nur die richtige Breite haben. Also in diesem Fall fÃ¼r 9-fach.
Ich nehme dem SRAM Power-Link. Der ist zwar etwas teuerer als die anderen (1,50â¬), aber er soll ja nicht das schwÃ¤chste Glied meiner Kette sein 

Ja, rausgedrÃ¼ckte Nieten kÃ¶nnen die Kette nicht mehr sicher verschlieÃen. Sollte nur eine BehelfslÃ¶sung sein, um eine Tour zu Ende zu bringen. Meistens bekommt man sie gar nicht mehr hineingedrÃ¼ckt, da der FÃ¼hrungsstift ja fehlt.

Hab aber leider keine E13 sondern ne Stinger. Die muss halt ein bisschen kastriert werden, aber das rumwerkeln macht ja auch SpaÃ  gute Nacht!


----------



## Raesfeld (8. Juni 2010)

Sorry, Doppelpost


----------



## robert80 (9. Juni 2010)

Hat von euch jemand die Afterburner schon mal runtergeschmissen und gegen ne Shimano getauscht?

Ich könnte ne günstige XTR Kurbel aus 09 bekommen, von nem Spezl, dessen Rahmen sich verabschiedet hat. 

Nach dem Debakel und meinem immer noch nicht reparierten Lager, wäre mir Shimano lieber da ich da selbst ran kann und überall Teile bekommen kann... Vor allem muss da nicht rumgekloppt werden damit das Lager rausgeht und ich hab bis jetzt nur 100% positive Erfahrungen mit Shimano gehabt.

Nur wie sieht das dann mit meinem Tretlager aus bzw. dem Rahmen, dort muss bestimmt was geändert werden, oder?


----------



## -MIK- (9. Juni 2010)

Du brauchst n Bottom Bracket Adapter:







Den ballerst Du anstelle der Lager in Dein Tretlagergehäuse und hast nun das benötigte Gewinde für konventionelle Lagerungen.


----------



## robert80 (9. Juni 2010)

Also das Ding ist von FSA, oder?

Das wird dann statt dem Lager auch eingeschlagen und dann passt alles?
Das wär ja cool  Mein Urlaub wäre damit ja gerettet


----------



## -MIK- (9. Juni 2010)

Ja, gibbet auch von SRAM.


----------



## robert80 (9. Juni 2010)

Danke!

Langsam komm ich mir vor wie Müs_Lee, andere Gabel, andere Laufräder, andere Kurbel, andere Bremsen....


----------



## -MIK- (9. Juni 2010)

Ach Du, das Bike muss Dir ja passen. Auch der Müs Lee hat tolle Änderungen vorgenommen (außer diese komische Bremse aus dem Hause Shimano ), nur hat er das immer mit einem riesen Trommelwirbel gemacht. (nicht böse gemeint mein Kleiner )

Ich für meinen Teil war von Anfang an mit dem Uncle so zufrieden, wie er war. Lediglich die XT Schaltung nebst Trigger wurden gegen X9 getauscht aber auch nur, weil Rose meine Umkonfigurierung nach der Bestellung nicht beachtet hat. Da ich die Büchse aber haben wollte, hab ich die Teile selber getauscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (9. Juni 2010)

Jaja . Der große Trommelwirbel war doch nur bei den Bremsen nötig, für den Rest habe ich nur ein paar Updates gezeigt .


----------



## robert80 (9. Juni 2010)

Dass Du mit der Saint so pech hast, ist schade. Normalerweise hört man nur gutes über die Bremse....

Aber das trifft auf meine The One auch zu, gut schon fast mehr als vier Wochen beim "Reparieren" und machte nur Probleme....

Jetzt hab ich ne Hope V2, DT Swiss E2200 Laufräder, bald ne DT EXC 150 (alte mit 20mm Steckachse) anderer Sattel und jetzt kommt wohl noch ne andere Kurbel; andere Reifen sind eh Pflicht


----------



## -MIK- (9. Juni 2010)

Ich würde die Bremse sehr gerne noch mal am Uncle Testen, nur bin ich nicht bereit die Kohle dafür auf den Tisch zu legen.

Sooo Herrschaften, da sich ja die Idee mit Winterberg am Sonntag ergeben hat, habe ich entgegen meinem ursprünglichen Plan nun doch eine Übernachtungsmöglichkeit in Willingen gefunden und gebucht.  Heißt ich freu mich drauf, mit ein paar von euch Chaoten Willingen und Winterberg zu rocken....


----------



## herkulars (9. Juni 2010)

Raesfeld schrieb:


> Ja, aber ich versuche auch das dritte Langloch ganz zu lassen
> Ich glaube allerdings, nach ausführlicher Studie deiner Umbaufotos, dass mir das nicht gelingen wird. Aber abschneiden kann mans immer noch



Ich bin inzwischen fertig, hab's aber noch nicht geschafft die Fotos hochzuladen. Das dritte Loch ist bei mir noch intakt, allerdings werde ich da nochmal nachbessern. Wie Müs Lee schon schrieb, für eine richtige Umschlingung braucht's mehr "Weniger". Ich poste heute abend mal die Fotos vom aktuellen Stand.


----------



## Raesfeld (9. Juni 2010)

Interessant fände ich noch zu wissen, in welchem Winkel die Kettenführung am besten montiert werden soll. Einfach so, dass sie so viel wie möglich spannt? Oder das sie die Kette nur leicht "tangiert"?


----------



## Deleted138492 (9. Juni 2010)

Leicht tangieren bringt gar nix, die muss die Kette richtig hochhalten, so dass die auch anständig gespannt wird und die Umschlingung so groß wie möglich ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raesfeld (9. Juni 2010)

Hilfe! wie bekomme ich die V-Drive kurbel ab? Schaffs noch nicht mal den linken Kurbelarm runter zu bekommen! Die 10er Inbusschraube hab ich gelöst. sie ist währenddessen immer weiter reingegangen???
Aber ich kann schrauben, und schrauben... aber es verändert sich nichts.


----------



## -MIK- (9. Juni 2010)

Häh? Normalerweise 10er Inbus und feuer frei links rum. Wenn die Schraube gelöst ist, gehts zwei Umdrehungen locker, danach wirds schwerer und die Kurbel kommt beim weiter Drehen raus.


----------



## Eksduro (9. Juni 2010)

wie feste zieht ihr dat ding eigentlich wieder an...


bidde keine nm angabe...hab noch keinen drehmomentschlötel, nur mal so in"handfest mit viel / wenig druck" usw....

vom mik kam schonmal der hinweis nich zu feste ballern weil direkt auf den lagern, was natürlich einleuchtet, jedoch hatte ich die vor 2-3 wochen mal ab und dann nach meinem verständniss feste aber nicht zu feste rangetüddelt...nun wo ich sie wieder abgemacht hab zwecks kefü bastelei ging das doch schon seeeehr leicht....

meiner meinung nach nen bißchen zu leicht....


oder macht ihr dat mit loctide?


----------



## -MIK- (9. Juni 2010)

Ne, bloß kein loctide. Du musst schon gut Druck aufbauen, halt nur aufpassen, dass Du sie nicht zu fest anziehst, da die auf die Lager klemmen.


----------



## Deleted138492 (9. Juni 2010)

Junx!!! Gutaussehende BB30 Kurbel in Sicht!

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/e13-hive-cranks-2010.html


----------



## -MIK- (9. Juni 2010)

Endgeiles Ding.  Allerdings brauchen wir auf dem Jimbo ne 2-fach Kurbel....


----------



## JustFlying (9. Juni 2010)

Die wird es anscheinend auch in 22-36 und 24-38 geben

Bei mir steht aber auch erstmal Umbau der Afterburner auf 2-Fach & Kefü an nachdem ich doch immer häufiger Ärger mit meiner sich selbständig-machenden Kette bekomme  

Bezüglich dem Treffen und dem Abstecher nach Winterberg am Sonntag- kann mich da wer nach Wiberg und wieder zurück shutteln? Mit 17 darf und kann ich leider noch nicht selbst Auto fahren.


----------



## Deleted138492 (9. Juni 2010)

Verdammt! Es werden zwar die gleichen Lager verwendet, aber die Kurbel ist trotzdem nicht kompatibel, da die Gleitfläche der Achse nicht passt. So ein Scheiss . Also muss ich mir die Kurbel wohl doch pulvern lassen.


----------



## Raesfeld (9. Juni 2010)

Also. meine V-Drive ist im Eimer. Das Gewinde ist zerfressen, vermutlich weil sie schon einmal ausgebaut wurde. (War ja ein Testrad)

Hab jetzt ne Afterburner. Kefü und Bash sind montiert und sehen geil aus!
Jetzt ist erstmal Geburtstagsfeier von meiner Tante angesagt, daher gibts erst morgen Bilder vom Umbau.

ps: Der linke Kurbelarm wird mit 40nm angezogen. Handfest bei langem Hebel


----------



## Deleted138492 (9. Juni 2010)

Zerfressen? Na, da muss einer die Kurbel aber ganz schön feste angeknallt haben. Und wo hast du so schnell die Afterburner herbekommen?

btw: Von einem Ausbau kann wohl nicht die Rede sein. Eher von einer Massakrierung . Meine Afterburner habe ich mindestens ein Dutzend mal (de-)montiert und die ist frisch wie der junge Morgentau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ka1saa (9. Juni 2010)

robert80 schrieb:


> Dass Du mit der Saint so pech hast, ist schade. Normalerweise hört man nur gutes über die Bremse....
> 
> Aber das trifft auf meine The One auch zu, gut schon fast mehr als vier Wochen beim "Reparieren" und machte nur Probleme....


andersrum, der gute müs hat die one vom rad geschmissen und die saint drangekloppt , jetzt isser glücklich. ich bins bisher mit der one, scheint wohl solche und solche zu geben...


Müs Lee schrieb:


> Verdammt! Es werden zwar die gleichen Lager  verwendet, aber die Kurbel ist trotzdem nicht kompatibel, da die  Gleitfläche der Achse nicht passt. So ein Scheiss . Also muss ich  mir die Kurbel wohl doch pulvern lassen.


bei dem teil hätt ich mir den umbau auf 2fach auch überlegt ^^... und was passt jetzt nicht? ich dachte, es gäbe sowas wie den neuen "standard" bb30...?


----------



## Deleted138492 (9. Juni 2010)

Nee, ganz anders. Der MIK hatte einen Zwist mit der Saint .

Leider, leider sind die Gleitflächen auf der Achse der Kurbel nicht in der richtigen Position, um mit dem BB30-Standard harmonieren zu können. So wie ich das sehe, liegen besagte Gleitflächen zu weit aussen:







Aber das Ding wäre sowieso nur entweder 2-fach ohne Bash oder 1-fach mit Bash zu haben gewesen. Bei den lokalen Gegebenheiten hätte ich das kleine KB sogar wegfallen lassen, wenn ich dafür dieses geile Teil ans Rad hätte schrauben dürfen. Naja, schade .


----------



## ka1saa (9. Juni 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Nee, ganz anders. Der MIK hatte einen Zwist mit der Saint .
> 
> Leider, leider sind die Gleitflächen auf der Achse der Kurbel nicht in der richtigen Position, um mit dem BB30-Standard harmonieren zu können. So wie ich das sehe, liegen besagte Gleitflächen zu weit aussen:


*lol* ah so [email protected] zu viele neue posts nach zu viel hitze annem arbeitsamen tag ^^.
für wen ist die kurbel denn dann? raff ich nicht so ganz, noch son system einzuführen... nachher gibts wieder von jedem hersteller ein eigenes ding für einzelne rad-linien .


----------



## Deleted138492 (9. Juni 2010)

Ach keine Ahnung. Aber ohne Fortschritt steht man auf der Stelle, also warum nicht?

btw: Antwort vom The Hive Support ob die Kurbel BB30-kompatibel wäre:



> Hi,
> While the DH crank does use a 30mm bearing, it is not currently compatible with BB30. Because we use a external type bearing cup, the seats for the bearings are not in the proper place on the spindle for a BB30 setup. Perhaps in the future we will make a BB30 specific crankset but for now there are just not enough BB30 bikes on the market to justify that.


----------



## herkulars (10. Juni 2010)

Sorry, gestern abend hab ich es doch nicht mehr geschafft. Dafür jetzt die Fotos von der Stinger:

Original passt nicht:




Stunden später:




Passt:




Leider wohl etwas zu wenig Spannung:




Mehr Bilder in meinem Album.

Wichtig noch: Ich mußte die Schraube für die obere Befestigung kürzen, weil ich sie sonst ins Sattelrohr gebohrt hätte.


----------



## herkulars (10. Juni 2010)

> Hi,
> because we want to make jede Menge Kohle and wir schei**ssen auf standards we don't do BB30 but something similar.



 Was für ein Quark!


----------



## Raesfeld (10. Juni 2010)

Also...

Wie ihr ja gestern schon mitbekommen habt, war der Ausbau der Kurbel höchst nervenaufreibend. Naja, V-Drive ist Schrott. Hab mir dann direkt eine gebrauchte Afterburner besorgt und den neuen Antrieb dann darauf aufgebaut.

Zum Umbau auf 2-Fach+Bash und Kettenführung wird folgendes benötigt (Kettenverschluss nicht nötig, aber sinnvoll):








Besonders die Säge und die Feile sind von großer Wichtigkeit für den Umbau. Die werden nämlich benötigt, um folgenden Stand zu erreichen.
Die kastrierte Stinger:






Da der FSA Bash transparent ist, und ich das nicht sonderlich schön finde, habe ich kurzerhand dessen Rückseite angeschliffen und lackiert.






So, nach dem Trocknen (es kann ewig dauern, wenn man darauf wartet) kommt alles an die schicke Afterburner. Das 36er Kettenblatt ist ein billiges Deore Blatt für 9. 






Kurbel durch die Lager gejagt, festgeschraubt und gefreut. Noch eben den dritten Gang des Umwerfers sperren, und dann waren keine weiteren Arbeiten mehr nötig. An der Schaltung musste nichts neu eingestellt werden, alles passte.
Und abgesehen von der perfekten Funktion ist die Optik ausgesprochen scharf:






Besonders schön finde ich den Effekt, der durch das hinterlackierte Lexan des Bash´s entsteht. Von vorne betrachtet ist er einfach schwarz. Aber von Oben oder von der Seite sieht man geile Reflexionen im Material 






So, das war mein gestriger Nachmittag 

Ohne den Stress mit der Kurbel hätte der komplette Umbau nur etwa 1-1,5 Stunden gedauert. Ich kann diesen Schritt voll weiterempfelen!


----------



## chris2305 (10. Juni 2010)

@RAESFELD
Der Umbau ist nett!! Kannst du mal ne Teileliste posten, damit ich genau sehe was benötigt wird??

Danke


----------



## Raesfeld (10. Juni 2010)

-KettenfÃ¼hrung NC-17 Stinger (auch: Blackspire Stinger) in der ISCG05 Version  ~30â¬
-FSA Bash Ring 104mm Lochkreis (lÃ¤ngere KB-Schrauben werden mitgeliefert) ~15â¬
-36er Kettenblatt Deore *FC-M510/FC-M540* 104mm Lochkreis  ~10â¬
-Sram Power-Link Kettenschloss fÃ¼r 9-Fach  ~1,50â¬

Hab alles bei Bike-Components.de bestellt. Da bist du dann bei knappen 60â¬ mit Versand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eksduro (10. Juni 2010)

hat sich erledigt


----------



## chris2305 (10. Juni 2010)

Raesfeld schrieb:


> -Kettenführung NC-17 Stinger (auch: Blackspire Stinger) in der ISCG05 Version  ~30
> -FSA Bash Ring 104mm Lochkreis (längere KB-Schrauben werden mitgeliefert) ~15
> -36er Kettenblatt Deore *FC-M510/FC-M540* 104mm Lochkreis  ~10
> -Sram Power-Link Kettenschloss für 9-Fach  ~1,50
> ...



Vielen Dank!
Dann habe ich nix übersehen


----------



## Flouu (10. Juni 2010)

jetzt haben alle ne kefü für willingen (+winterberg?)...nur ich noch nicht =/

@ herkulars und Raesfeld
wie fährt es sich denn jetzt wenn man einen berg hoch fährt? oder runter? also ist es schwerer das bike hoch zu bekommen oder 'schwerer' speed bei abfahrten drauf zu bekommen?  oder alles ausgeglichen? ^^


----------



## clk2106 (10. Juni 2010)

Flouu schrieb:


> @ herkulars und Raesfeld
> wie fährt es sich denn jetzt wenn man einen berg hoch fährt? oder runter? also ist es schwerer das bike hoch zu bekommen oder 'schwerer' speed bei abfahrten drauf zu bekommen?  oder alles ausgeglichen? ^^



wieso sollt ma schwerer rauf oder runter kommen??
bergan sind doch ohnehin die selben gänge und bergab tuts das 36 auf 11 doch auch...
ausser du donnerst einen alpenpass auf der strasse runter...


----------



## herkulars (10. Juni 2010)

Fahrtest gab's noch nicht, meine Gabel ist bei Sport Import. Generell sollte sich aber nix ändern. Ich habe das große Blatt eh nie verwendet.

Alpenpass auf der Strasse runter? Igitt!!


----------



## Raesfeld (10. Juni 2010)

Ich sag es mal so:
Wenn man nicht wüsste, dass eine KeFü montiert ist würde man sie gar nicht bemerken.
Sie macht keinerlei Geräusche und erzeugt keinen spürbaren Widerstand.
Das einzige was einem positiv auffallen würde ist, dass die Kette nicht mehr schlägt, wenn man ne 5er Treppe hoch oder runterknallt 

Die 22/36 Kombi mit 11-34er Ritzel lässt sehr viele Kombinationen für verschiedenste anwendungsbereiche offen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (10. Juni 2010)

herkulars schrieb:


> Wichtig noch: Ich mußte die Schraube für die obere Befestigung kürzen, weil ich sie sonst ins Sattelrohr gebohrt hätte.



Hach subba, ich frag mich immer mehr, wofür die ISCG05 Aufnahme überhaupt angebracht wurde....


----------



## robert80 (10. Juni 2010)

Ich schon wieder....

neue Lager sind so schnell nicht lieferbar, Rose hat wohl das gleiche zu dem Händler gesagt.... 5-6 Wochen...

Um die XT zu verbauen muss ich ja wie MIK mir geschrieben hat einen Shell Adaptor verwenden. Nur weiss ich es nicht und der Händler wusste es auch nicht, ob dieser auf für den Rose Rahmen geht, da anscheinend es auch Rahmen gibt die den Anschlag fest im Rahmen haben....

Bevor jetzt wieder wild bestellt wird, hat von euch da jemand schon mal nachgeschaut oder es sogar schon gemacht?

Ich will endlich die XT dran haben, Mehrgewicht hin oder her, aber da kann ich selbst dran rummurksen und hab kein so ein gefrickel mit Standards und Teilen....


----------



## Raesfeld (10. Juni 2010)

Die 2010er Jimbos haben in der günstigeren Ausstattung eine Deore Kurbel verbaut. Dort muss auch ein Adapter verbaut sein. Versuch dich mal mit dem technischen Kundendienst verbinden zu lassen und frag nach, welche Art von Adapter die benutzen

Viel Glück !


----------



## robert80 (10. Juni 2010)

Rose hat ja auch mal ein GC mit XT rausgebracht. Insofern hab ich schon ein gutes Gefühl....

Aber das ist lange her und nun findet man nix mehr bei dene...

Danke!

Hoffentlich ist bald ruhe und ich kann endlich wieder fahren Geräusche


----------



## -MIK- (10. Juni 2010)

Was für Lager brauchst Du denn? Fürs BB30? Da kannst Du auch SKF Lager bestellen...

Bei dem Adapter musst Du nur auf die Tretlagergehäusebreite achten. Da kann Rose Dir aber bestimmt sagen, welcher geht und welcher nicht.


----------



## robert80 (10. Juni 2010)

Ja ein BB30 für die Afterburner, zwei der komischen Sprengringe, die hats zerbröselt warum auch immer. Machten das fiese Geräusch....

Ganz ehrlich ich versuch da ne XT reinzukloppen und verscherbel die Afterburner. Die mag ja wirklich nicht schlecht sein, aber ich bin immer froh wenn ich was selbst machen kann und die Lager von Shimano bekomm ich überall und sind billig....

Das finde ich stressfreier


----------



## robert80 (10. Juni 2010)

robert80 schrieb:


> Ja ein BB30 für die Afterburner, zwei der komischen Sprengringe, die hats zerbröselt warum auch immer. Machten das fiese Geräusch....
> 
> Ganz ehrlich ich versuch da ne XT reinzukloppen und verscherbel die Afterburner. Die mag ja wirklich nicht schlecht sein, aber ich bin immer froh wenn ich was selbst machen kann und die Lager von Shimano bekomm ich überall und sind billig....
> 
> Das finde ich stressfreier



Nebenbei, ich fahr jetzt halt mit dem "kaputten" Lagern, hab keine andere Wahl, aber für 150-200 Kilometern dürfte sich da ja nichts fehlen, oder?
Haben ja kein massives Spiel oder dergleichen...

@MIK
Willst meine The One haben, mein Käufer ist abgesprungen?
Vielleicht lernst dann Deine Saint danach wieder lieben ?


----------



## Raesfeld (10. Juni 2010)

So, bin jetzt voll Bikeparktauglich!

Bekomme die Protektorenjacke zwar erst zum Geburtstag, aber direkt mal beim Anprobieren abgelichtet. Damit es hier nicht fehl am Platze ist, hab ich das Jimbo mit drauf 
(meine Cousine findet dass es "lustig" aussieht)


----------



## funbiker9 (10. Juni 2010)

nette Bilder. Dann bist du ja für den Park gerüstet...


----------



## Deleted138492 (10. Juni 2010)

@ robert: Meine ist so gut wie weg .

@ alle: Weiss einer, in welchem deutschen oder englischen Shop ich die e.13 DS beziehen kann? Die Stinger hat einen Knick, seit ich mal mit Schmackes gegen einen Stein damit gefahren bin und das Alu ist nun ziemlich weich, so dass ich besser nicht zu viel dran rumbiege. Falls das Ding nicht aufzutreiben ist, schnappe ich mir eine Carbonplatte und säge sie mir zurecht.

@ alle, die am Stingerzurechtsägen sind: Da muss noch ein bisschen mehr weg, sowohl am Ring als auch am Arm, um eine anständige Umschlingung zu erreichen.

@ Raesfeld: Schaut guat aus . Der Bashguard ist gleich ein ganzes Stück ansehnlicher geworden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ka1saa (10. Juni 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> @ Raesfeld: Schaut guat aus . Der Bashguard ist gleich ein ganzes Stück ansehnlicher geworden.


da schließe ich mich an! vor allem beim bashguard, konnt auch nie was mit dem durchsichtigen anfangen, aber kleiner aufwand, großer effekt , sehr schick!
bist ja jetzt voll ausgerüstet und die v-form für den baggersee hast auch fix "antrainiert" .


----------



## Eksduro (10. Juni 2010)

@ müs lee

hab letzte woche noch eine von gocycle.de bekommen...ging auch echt fix


----------



## Deleted138492 (10. Juni 2010)

Hey, besten Dank, der Shop ist weit günstiger als BMO . Vielleicht wirds auch die DSS und ein 36er Kettenblatt, da ich eh aufrüsten wollte und dafür einen neuen Bashguard benötigt hätte.


----------



## Eksduro (11. Juni 2010)

hab ich auch so gemacht mit dem 36er blatt....muss ja schließlich zu der 36er gabel passen

würd dir empfehlen den fsa bg zu tickern...auf den bildern von gestern sieht der besonders schwatt lackiert echt geil aus und du hast wie beschrieben wurde die längeren schrauben dabei...

ich häng nämlich jetzt da mit meinem truvativ bg wo keine längeren dabei waren und muss jetzt erstmal noch organisieren...hoffe die haben im baumarkt wat passendes...


----------



## Raesfeld (11. Juni 2010)

Hab noch ein Bild vom Bash, dass ich schon ausgemustert hatte. Kamere hat leider nicht das richtige fokussiert. Aber der Effekt der Lackierung lässt sich darauf gut erkennen.


----------



## [email protected] (11. Juni 2010)

Da ich keine Lust habe die letzten Seiten zu lesen, diskutieren hier gerade einige ob man eine XT-Kurbelm am Jimbo mit BB30 fahren kann?

Falls ja, natürlich geht das... BB30 Adapter von FSA und gut ist. FIndet man auf der FSA Homepage, habe davon schon zig mal in diesem Fred einen Link gepostet.

Clk und ich fahren schon seit einer Ewigkeit eine Saint Kurbel was genau das selbe ist...


----------



## [email protected] (11. Juni 2010)

Raesfeld schrieb:


> So, bin jetzt voll Bikeparktauglich!



Dann pump schonmal 3bar in die lustigen Reifen die du da drauf hast, DH Schläuche könnten auch helfen


----------



## Raesfeld (11. Juni 2010)

HaHa, sehr lustig 

Bin bisher mit den Nic´s gut klargekommen. Natürlich kommen andere drauf, sobald die runtergefahren sind. Aber bis dahin: NN


----------



## Deleted138492 (11. Juni 2010)

@ Raesfeld: Die Nobbys sind wirklich kacke, du wirst angenehm überrascht sein, wenn du mal einen anständigen Reifen gefahren bist .

Weiss einer, ob kürzere Kettenblattschrauben beim Bashguard der DSS (oder beim Turbocharger-BG allgemein) dabei sind?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (11. Juni 2010)

Naja lustig hin oder her... der DH in Willingen zerlegt dir bei unter 2bar die Schläuche alle 400m... aber jedem das seine... Sicherlich kann man auch mit 3bar fahren aber der Grip ist schon eher durchschnittlich es ist eben ein guter Tourenreifen ...

Ich war vor kurzem auch zu faul die Mäntel umzuziehen, da ich noch keinen 2 LRS für die HR Maxle habe. Wir waren mit Freunden in Thale und da war ich dann mit einem ähnlich leichten Reifen unterwegs, dem Onza IBEX FR der eh mehr Grip als der Nobby hat, naja lange Rede kurzer Sinn einen Stein mit 1,5bar Luftdruck falsch erwischt *peng* 3Sekunden später war der Reifen leer. *selber Schuld* Eine Liftfahrt fürn Eimer...

Tu dir selber den Gefallen und besorg dir was für den Bikepark... umziehen kostet nix und es dauert ja nur 30 Minuten...

Es gibt nen Haufen günstiger Reifen die dafür taugen und wenn man sie nicht den Berg hochkurblen muss kann es auch die günstige Drahtversion sein.


----------



## Raesfeld (11. Juni 2010)

Schlag mal was vor. Sollte aber in Richtung Enduro Reifen gehen, also bergauf nicht das letzte 

Natürlich nicht so teuer.
Gleich wird erst mal das Radel geputzt, ist ganz schmierig vom Umbau.


----------



## Deleted138492 (11. Juni 2010)

Big Betty für Trocken, Fat Albert für alles ein bisschen, aber nix viel, Swampthing für viel feucht und auch trocken, Muddy Mary für feucht, Rubber Queen wie Fat Albert, Larsen TT am HR für alles ein wenig.

Ich persönlich kann den Swampthing nur empfehlen, der macht alles mit und der Rollwiderstand ist nicht so hoch (aber höher als beim Nobby natürlich, also nicht erschrecken ). Die Big Betty taugt bei Nässe gar nix, ein absoluter Trockenreifen, dafür ist der Rollwiderstand gut. Praktisch NN in Dick.


----------



## morph027 (11. Juni 2010)

1. Schwalbe: den frischeren Nobby von von nach hinten vorn einen 2.4er Fat Albert drauf.

2. Michelin: vorn WildRock'R in 2.4, hinten den WildGrip'R in 2.25. Ich komm von der FA/NN Kombi und die günstigeren Franzosen machen alles, was die können noch etwas besser  Auch im Matsch.

3. Maxxis: Vorn Advantage, hinten Ardent.


----------



## Raesfeld (11. Juni 2010)

ok, nicht zu viel OffTopic, sonst sind die anderen nachher sauer auf mich, weil ich gefagt habe 

Danke für die Vorschläge. Wäre schon schön, wenn ich die Nic´s am Hinterrad aufbrauchen könnte. Guter [email protected]!
Dann könnte ich ja vorn entsprechend Müs Lee´s Ausführungen im Trokenen den Big Betty nehmen und wenns nass wird den Muddy Mary 

Danke euch beiden!


----------



## [email protected] (11. Juni 2010)

Sowas kann eine endlose Diskussion geben  

MEINE Bescheidene Meinung ONZA Ibes DH 2.4 in der leichten 60TPI Kevlar Version, die sind schön breit mit einem 180g Standartschlauch relativ haltbar.

Rollen sagen wir mal passabel 

Wiegen effektiv unter 800g wie hier schon einige im Forum gewogen haben. 

Den Reifen würde ich im Moment kaufen. Ich selber fahre den Michelin Mountain X´trem 2,5 double defense mit ca. 880g. Sind noch gut in Schuß und werden erstmal abgefahren 

Aber das Thema wird meiner Meinung nach eh zu heiß diskutiert. So richtig sch schlechte Reifen wird man kaum finden. Für den Park eben etwas stabilere Karkasse und etwas mehr Volumen. Ein sicherer Kandidat wäre auch die Muddy Mary in 2.35 die 2.5er wird im Jimbo richtig eng und der 2.35er hat schon richtig viel Volumen. Sonst evtl. Minion, Highroller etc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (11. Juni 2010)

Ok, ich habe grade die Antwort von gocycles.de erhalten, dass Kettenblattschrauben bei e.13 immer dabei sind. Subber .


----------



## -MIK- (11. Juni 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Sowas kann eine endlose Diskussion geben



Ach Quatsch, wenn Ihr MEINER MEINUNG folgt macht Ihr nix falsch..
.
.
.
.
.
.
 Kleiner Scherz.

Ich stand vor der gleichen Frage, mein Weg bis heute:

- Conti Gravity 
- Schwalbe Albert
- Schwalbe Fat Albert
- Maxxis Swampthing
- Maxxis Minion DH

Der Cont war okay, für Waldautobahnen hat er gereicht, als es später Freeridelastiger wurde, war er nix mehr. 

Der Albert war um Dimensionen zu klein und der Fat Albert rockt wenn er neu ist richtig. Vor allem seit des die FR und RE (front und rear) Versionen gibt. Sobald er aber angefahren ist, ist er im nassen Müll. Der Grenzbereich von hält noch zu geht nicht mehr ist µm groß. ,

Da wir in little England (bergisches Land) fast immer Regen oder zu mindest nassen Boden haben, habe ich mir den Maxxis Swampthing gegönnt. Im Nassen, purer Grip. Wie hab ich so schön auf CRC in einer Bewertung gelesen? "I wish I got the balls, to drive this tire to the limit!" Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen, Bombe.... im Nassen... Entgegen Müs Lees Meinung komm ich mit dem Ding aber nicht mehr klar, sobald es knüppel trocken ist. Wie gesagt, little England aber manchmal haben wir auch Glück und es ist trocken.

Für die Zeit habe ich schlußendlich den Maxxis Minion DH FR und RE in 42aSuperTracke vo / hi drauf geschmissen. Kolleje, damit gehts ab. Auf meinem DHler macht der Reifen ja schon nen guten Job, in der Mischung auf dem Uncle klebt das Ding auf dem Boden. Bei den ersten Metern hörte ich die ganze Zeit "Kling klang klung klung, klick klick..." Ich dacht schon et is wieder wat kaputt aber nein, es waren ganz winzige Steinchen, die der Reifen aufgenommen hat und gegen das Unterrohr schmiß. @Müs Lee: Dürfteste doch beim Swampthing auch gehabt haben oder? 

Ich hab mir bei der Reifenwahl die Frage gestellt, was ist Dir wichtiger? Performance Berg auf oder Berg ab. Hab mich für letzteres entschieden, von daher gehts im Moment auch etwas gemütlicher Berg auf, als mit den Fat Alberts.... NOCH...


----------



## herkulars (11. Juni 2010)

Wenn Du generell auch Touren fahren willst dann achte auf die Gummimischungen. Bei Schwalbe kein Guey Gluey und bei Maxxis kein 42a. Die Dinger kleben sonst wie Gummibärchen. Für den Park natürlich spitze.

Edit sagt: Da war der Mik schneller! Ist bei mir genauso, die Sumpfdinger sind bergab ne Wucht, treten sich aber mehr als bescheiden bergauf.


----------



## Deleted138492 (11. Juni 2010)

Die Betty hat wesentlich mehr Steine hochgeschleudert als der Swampthing, mit der wurde jede Fahrt zum Konzert .


----------



## -MIK- (11. Juni 2010)

herkulars schrieb:


> Wenn Du generell auch Touren fahren willst dann achte auf die Gummimischungen. Bei Schwalbe kein Guey Gluey und bei Maxxis kein 42a. Die Dinger kleben sonst wie Gummibärchen. Für den Park natürlich spitze.



Och joah, wie gesagt, Berg ab muss halten, der Rest wird zur Nebensache. Für mich zu mindest. Wenns um ausgedehnte Touren geht, wo mal was Berg ab gefahren wird, könnte auch ein Rocket Ron von Schwalbe in der 2,4er Version was sein.



Müs Lee schrieb:


> Die Betty hat wesentlich mehr Steine hochgeschleudert als der Swampthing, mit der wurde jede Fahrt zum Konzert .



LOL, auch nicht schlecht. Guey Gluey Version?


----------



## Deleted138492 (11. Juni 2010)

Jup. Klebt ganz gut. Fast wie warme Gummibärchen, wie herkulars schon sagte .


----------



## herkulars (11. Juni 2010)

Hab ja auch die Gummibärchen-Bettys. Gleicher Effekt: Mehr Steinchen am Rahmen als mit den Sumpfdingern in 42a. Subjektiv fühlen sich die Sumpfdinger bergab unglaublich sicher an. Dafür laufen die BBs etwas leichter.

Meine Empfehlung für feucht/nass/winter: Swampthing! 2.35 reicht mir für die Hometrails. Für Park kann ich nicht einschätzen.


----------



## robert80 (11. Juni 2010)

morph027 schrieb:


> 1. chen alles, was die können noch etwas besser  Auch im Matsch.
> 
> 3. Maxxis: Vorn Advantage, hinten Ardent.



Hinten Ardent ist immer gut, nur der Advantage; bei dem hatt ich schon mehrere Platten, finde die Seitenwand sehr dünn im Vergleich zum Ardent. 

Ist zwar ned ganz so gut aussehend, aber ich bin des öfteren Ardent hinten (2.4er) und vorne MM in 2.35 gefahren. Spezl fahren den auch viel am Rad und die Kombi finde ich ideal. Vor allem rollt der Ardent subjektiv echt gut, obs realistisch ist weiss i ned, fährt sich aber gut


----------



## Sandi (11. Juni 2010)

ka1saa schrieb:


> na dann erstmal glückwunsch , viel spaß mit dem teil! bilder immer willkommen .
> soweit ich weiß, wird mit der hammerschmidt tatsächlich nur der x.9-schalthebel angeboten, müsste ja aber auch mit dem x.0er gehen und wenn du schon aufpreis gezahlt hast... fragen kost nichts .



So, nach Rücksprache mit Rose besorgen die ein X.0 Hammerschmidt Trigger und senden ihn mir zu.
Dann sieht's auch optisch stimmiger aus=)

Sonst ist das Jimbo echt super. Die The One ist perfekt, Dämpfer auch top, Gabel muss sich noch einfahren...
mein einzigstes "Problem" ist die Sattelstütze.
Hab die Joplin dran, sieht top aus, Funktion ist auch gut. (bis auf das leichte seitliche Spiel und die Tatsache dass man bei abgesenktem Sattel das Rad nicht am Sattel hochheben kann^^ Aber daran kann man sich ja gewöhnen.
Nur der Seatback bei der Joplin ist ziemlich groß. hab den Sattel jetzt maximal nach vorne geschoben, aber immer noch das Gefühl etwas nach vorne zu pedalieren statt nach unten.
Aber ich denk ich werd mich daran gewöhnen, da die Kindshock optisch einfach überhaupt nicht passt!

Ansonsten passt die Größe. hab bei 1,95m ein Jimbo in L. XL wär mir definitiv zu groß, keine Ahnung wie hier manche mit 185 oder so eins in XL fahren können^^

LG


----------



## Raesfeld (11. Juni 2010)

Ja, bin auch der Meinung, dass man gerade das Jimbo ruhig etwas kleiner nehmen kann.
Wenn man dann mal länger bergauf strampeln muss, kann man die Sattelstütze schön weit rausholen, dass man eine gute Überhöhung hinbekommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gnarze (11. Juni 2010)

Das Jimbo hätte ich mir bei 1.84 in M gekauft, habe mich dann aber doch für ein Chief in L entschieden, fahre doch eher Touren und wenig Free oder Down. Dazu paßt L besser.


----------



## funbiker9 (11. Juni 2010)

...wer morgen Bock hat auf Wildbad, ich bin da...


----------



## Deleted138492 (11. Juni 2010)

Ich glaube, du kennst meine Antwort...


----------



## Gnarze (11. Juni 2010)

@müs
Kein Auto/Führerschein? Liege ich da richtig?


----------



## Deleted138492 (11. Juni 2010)

Beides nicht, gönau. Lange dauerts aber nicht mehr .


----------



## Gnarze (11. Juni 2010)

Mal gucken was du dann mit den Bremsen am Auto machst....Oh Gott,
Mag garnicht dran denken


----------



## Deleted138492 (11. Juni 2010)

Ich hatte ehrlich gesagt auch vor, mir als erstes Auto irgendeine alte Mühle zu schnappen, an der ich nach Lust und Laune rumbasteln kann . Macht einfach Spaß.


----------



## funbiker9 (11. Juni 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Ich glaube, du kennst meine Antwort...



Ja, die kenne ich du alte Hupe 

Zitat:

...wenn du einen kleinen Umweg über.........usw.


----------



## robert80 (11. Juni 2010)

Nochmal ich wegen meiner Kurbel, aber mi nervt das so tierisch...

Als ich heute knarzend den Berg hoch bin und alle meinten mich aufzuklären dass da was kaputt ist, traf ich auch nen netten Biker der meinte die Geräusche kommen zwar vom Lager aber können vom Lager selbst nicht kommen. Sowas habe er auch noch nie gehört.

So nun stell ich euch mal ein Video mit Ton zur Verfügung, bevor ich die Afterburner aufm Mond schieße mit dem Rest meine Rades, gut die The One geht nicht, die liegt seid 5 Wochen bei Formula auf Garantie....

Was zum Henker ist das nun? 
Lager, Kurbel oder Kettenblätter?

http://gallery.me.com/r.poelt#100057

Das komische, ich habe kein Spiel, die Kurbel wurde von mir und vom Händler auseinandergebaut, montiert und gefettet. Die Lager sehen gut aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (11. Juni 2010)

Ach du Scheissse !!! Das hört sich ja grausam an! Bau die Kurbel mal aus (10er Inbus und los), zieh die Kettenblattschrauben fest und kontrolliere die Lager. Einfach mal mit dem Finger bewegen und alles Auffällige notieren.


----------



## robert80 (11. Juni 2010)

Lager kein Spiel, Kurbel okay alles schon zwei mal auseinandergebaut und zusammen


----------



## Deleted138492 (11. Juni 2010)

Kurbel auch nicht zu fest angezogen? Oder nicht fest genug? Die Lager geben auch keinen Mucks von sich, wenn du sie mit dem Finger drehst?


----------



## morph027 (11. Juni 2010)

Kann ja auch was anderes sein, Schwingenlager kriegt ja auch gut Druck beim kurbeln ab...Mal in die Richtung schauen.


----------



## Deleted138492 (11. Juni 2010)

Schau dir die Videos mal an. Da kurbelt er rückwärts, ohne auf dem Rad zu sitzen. Das kann kein Schwingen- oder anderes Hinterbaulager sein.


----------



## robert80 (11. Juni 2010)

Nein das mit locker anschrauben hab ich auch schon probiert. Genauso mit richtig fest anschrauben. Das Geräusch kommt von der Kettenseite.

Zum anderen.

Schwingenlager könnens fast nicht sein da das Rad steht und rückwärts gekurbelt wird, der Hinterbau regt sich dabei keinen Millimeter...

Wenn ich mit einem extrem hohen Gang den Berg hochfahre, sodass ich fast umfalle wird es leiser.
Es muss also von der Kurbel oder dem Lager kommen. Das komische die Kurbel sieht eigentlich okay aus und hat kein Spiel...

Der Händler hat ja auch unabhängig von mir nachgeschaut.

Erst dachte er es wäre der Sprengring hinter dem Lager dass der Mitdreht und am Gehäuse schleift. Aber das ist auch fehlanzeige


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (11. Juni 2010)

Ich würde ein Paar SKF-Lager ausprobieren, die sollen ja ein bisschen hochwertiger sein.

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=36371
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=36370
http://www.dswaelzlager.de/product_info.php?info=p1404_61806-2RS1---SKF.html


----------



## morph027 (11. Juni 2010)

War zu faul QT zu installieren  Ok, dann isses wirklich irgendwas an der Kurbel. Kettenblätter würden doch auch eher unter Last knarzen und nicht einfach mit der Hand gedreht. Mysteriös...


----------



## robert80 (11. Juni 2010)

So Kurbel zum 5ten Mal runtergeschraubt. 

Leider Akku der Kamera leer 

Lager sehen aus wie neu, haben kein Spiel und mitm Finger rum drücken und wackeln ist alles fest, fühlt sich auch gut an vom Gefühl. Blöd geschrieben ich weiss 

Kettenblätter sind fest und egal in welcher Schaltposition ist das Geräusch da...

Was vielleicht interessant ist, wenn ich nur den Arm ranbaue an dem die Kettenblätter sind, knarzt es auch, es kommt zwischen Lager und Kurbelende, aber das ist doch alles fest, lt. Bauplan im Netz sind da keine rotierenden Teile drin.....

Morgen mach ich mal ein paar Bilder vom Innenleben, vielleicht sieht der ein oder andere was... 

Langsam hab ich echt keine Lust mehr mit dem Ding zu fahren, man muss auch bedenken das trat die zweite Ausfahrt nach dem Service bei Rose auf, vorher war da nix! 
Ohne jetzt zu sagen Rose hätte das was vermurkst, ist pech ich weiss

Bremse nach 5 Wochen immer noch nicht da, ohne zu wissen ob Garantie oder nicht, Gabel nutzt Federweg nicht aus, Öl sickert in Räume wo es nicht hingehört, dann Kurbel und die Aussage es würde 4 Wochen dauern bis es wieder da ist. Da ist ja Canyon noch problemloser


----------



## Deleted138492 (11. Juni 2010)

Was war noch gleich mit der Bremse los? War deine auch undicht oder wie?

Ehrlich gesagt, ich würde keinesfalls 4 Wochen warten wollen, sondern den Lagertausch selbst erledigen. Die Teile habe ich ja oben verlinkt und ein Hexenwerk ist es auch nicht, dazu noch nicht mal teuer.


----------



## morph027 (11. Juni 2010)

Ah, hab grad den Download-Button gefunden, auhauahaha....das klingt ja furchtbar. Ist das auch ohne Kette? Ich weiss, furchtbar doofe Frage, aber schleift was am Umwerfer oder so? Der Abstand des Geräusches klingt so nach den Zähnen eines KB's. Klingt das auch so, wenn du die Achse mal nicht komplett reinsteckst und drehst?

Ähdit sagt: Ist das der Preis für ein Lager? Ui...nicht schlecht.


----------



## Deleted138492 (11. Juni 2010)

Das ist 100%ig keine schleifende Kette. Das hört sich ganz anders an. Meiner Meinung nach können es nur die Lager sein, denn wie robert schon schrieb ist sonst nix Bewegliches im Tretlagerbereich ausser besagten Lagern.


----------



## morph027 (11. Juni 2010)

Jetzt wäre eine zweite Afterburner praktisch, dann könnte man die Kurbel 100% ausschließen.


----------



## robert80 (11. Juni 2010)

Formula:
Erst saumäßig entlüftet, gut da kann Rose kaum was für und ich habs auch schnell hinbekommen.

Probleme mit dem Druckpunkt blieben bei beiden/ Bremskraft mal war se da mal nicht. Wie sie halt wollte.

Dann löste sich der Lack an dem Hebel für die Hinterbremse weiträumig ab. Komplett...

Dann ging die mit dem Rad und dem unteren Gabelrumgezicke zu Rose

Rock Shox;

Gabel war von anfang an holzig, nutzte nur 120mm Federweg. Einstellversuche zum trotz. 

Wurde von Rose im Zuge des Service neu gedichtet, hielt auch 2 Ausfahrten, dann hatte ich die Nase voll und baute ne DT EXC 150 ein aus dem Jahre 2008 (mit Steckachse noch)
Bin aber noch nie gefahren da ich das gestern machte als das Kurbelproblem da war.

Kurbel zickt jetzt, das wäre dann das dritte was in nicht mal 1000-1200 Kilometer seid kauf los war....

Wegen der Bremse bekam ich halt zwei Wochen nach einsenden ne Mail dass sie sich drum kümmern. 4 Wochen später sie hätten den Hersteller angemahnt. Gut was juckt mich was der Hersteller sagt? Sollte eigentlich so sein, dass der Kunde also ich, schnell was bekommt und die das dann nach und nach mit Formula auskämpfen....


Ich starte wohl nächste Woche mal den Versuch einen Adapter zu bestellen und meine alte XT Kurbel verbauen, wenns klappt bin ich glücklich, wenn nicht kauf ich mir den gescheiten Rahmen von Canyon oder nen gebrauchten Littleville. Dann hab ich die Nase so gestrichen voll...

Sorry mag pech sein bei mir, aber ich hab das Ding nicht genutzt und Versender hin oder her,  nett sind sie von Rose keine Frage, auch bemüht aber das ist mir viel zu viel rumgefrickel mit nem fast neuen Rad und ganz so den Qualtitätsanspruch der beworben wird, wird bei mir nicht gerecht. Mag beim Gro von euch anders sein...

Ich war mit dem Rad 5x auf meinen Hausberg und 7x auf nen Ausweichberg, das macht 4550 Höhenmeter und unter 1000 Kilometer

Bekommen hab ich es am 06.11.2009, erste mal gefahren wegen Schnee in Bayern 05.04.2010. Dann gings los...


----------



## morph027 (11. Juni 2010)

Ist wirklich ärgerlich und auch verständlich. Daumen hoch auch für deinen Umgang mit der Sache, gab hier letztens Mal einen Motzer, der viel weniger Probleme mit viel mehr Tamtam aufgezogen hat. Ich drück Dir die Daumen, dass das noch was wird mit euch beiden 


P.S.: Mal ehrlich, so schick ist die Popobrenner auch nicht


----------



## Deleted138492 (11. Juni 2010)

Schick ist sie schon, nur passt sie leider so gar nicht zum Rad . Deshalb wird meine irgendwann mal schwarz gefärbt.

Blöde Frage: Funzt ein Kettenblatt ohne Steighilfen auch einigermaßen mit Schaltung oder sollte ich doch besser eins mit Steighilfen nehmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morph027 (11. Juni 2010)

Meinst als größeres (36er)? Sollte schon gehen, wird nur die Kette furchtbar belasten, die muss dann ja über reine Kraft hochgedrück werden. Ich würds nicht machen.


----------



## Deleted138492 (11. Juni 2010)

Hmmm, dann wird der Versand aber teuer. Kefü+Bash bei Gocycles, Shorts bei H&S oder BMO und KB bei H&S. Leider vereint kein einziger Shop diese drei bestimmten Dinge .


----------



## robert80 (11. Juni 2010)

morph027 schrieb:


> Ist wirklich ärgerlich und auch verständlich. Daumen hoch auch für deinen Umgang mit der Sache, gab hier letztens Mal einen Motzer, der viel weniger Probleme mit viel mehr Tamtam aufgezogen hat. Ich drück Dir die Daumen, dass das noch was wird mit euch beiden
> 
> 
> P.S.: Mal ehrlich, so schick ist die Popobrenner auch nicht




Das mach ich mit Rose aus, hab jetzt mal ne Mail fertig geschrieben was alles los war und wie ich das finde.....

Jetzt schlaf ich noch drüber und morgen bekommens Bilder, das Video und eine Übersicht was wie oft kaputt war und wie oft ich in Realation gefahren bin und wie lange ich auf bestimmte Dinge warten muss bzw. die dauernden Defekte...

Sag ja, ich hab Pech, sonst hört man ja hier wohl auch nur berechtigerweise gutes....

Nur ******** dass ich keine Kohle mehr habe um mir "locker" was neues zu besorgen


----------



## morph027 (11. Juni 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Hmmm, dann wird der Versand aber teuer. Kefü+Bash bei Gocycles, Shorts bei H&S oder BMO und KB bei H&S. Leider vereint kein einziger Shop diese drei bestimmten Dinge .



Hm, kenn ich  Wobei ich auch einiges hier im Bikemarkt zusammengekauft habe, sind immer mal wieder Schnäppchen (neuer Saint Bash für 10, neues TLD Kurzarm-Jersey für 20, neuer 661 Strike für 45,...) dabei. Muss man halt warten können, ich will eigentlich auch immer alls sofort haben


----------



## Raesfeld (11. Juni 2010)

@ Müs Lee:

bzgl. Kettenführung: Du sagtest auf der letzten Seite, dass sie noch weiter eingedreht werden muss, um eine bessere Umschlingung zu erreichen.
Wenn ich auf das kleine Ritzel schalte, sind zwischen Kettenstrebe und Kette nur noch etwa 2-3mm Platz.
Bei dir geht das nur, weil die auch die Rolle beschnitten hast. Mit intakter Rolle ist keine größere Umschlingung möglich.

Ich frage mich, warum die dein Röllchen so entstellt hast. Bei mir springt die Kette beim kleinen KB problemlos auf die Wulst des Röllchens und bleibt auch beim Rückwärtstrampel auf dieser.


----------



## Deleted138492 (12. Juni 2010)

Na weil ich besagte Umschlingung erreichen wollte. Hätte ich die Rolle ganz gelassen, wäre es nicht möglich gewesen, die Kefü so weit zu drehen.


----------



## ka1saa (12. Juni 2010)

morph027 schrieb:


> das klingt ja furchtbar. Ist das auch ohne Kette?


ohja, klingt abartig -.- ... wenn ich nur das geräusch gehört hätte, hätt ich eher auf (kaputten) freilauf getippt, aber wenn der ausgeschlossen werden kann (?)... keine ahnung, wie die kurbel so krass klingen kann .


----------



## robert80 (12. Juni 2010)

Guten Morgen!

Hatte gestern ne laaaange Nacht, hab alles komplett ausgebaut, alle Kettenblätter, Kurbel, Kette und Umwerfer.

Alles wurde in WD 40 gebadet , dann hab ich die Lager mit nem Metallbolzen rundum gelockert, aber nur ganz leicht. Nicht mal nen millimeter.

Alles wieder zusammengeschraubt und Kurbel nur leicht angeschraubt. Lager hab ich absichtlich mit dem mini Spalt gelassen.

Ergebnis:

Himmlische Ruhe! 

Hoffe es hält heute die erste Bergfahrt aus und kommt nicht wieder.

Wenn ja, bin ich wirklich glücklich!

Wenn nein, liegt die Kurbel in der Umlaufbahn des Mondes


----------



## -MIK- (12. Juni 2010)

Ich hätt jetzt nach dem Video in Richtung Freilauf geschielt... Aber interessant, wenn du die Lager lockerst ist Ruhe. Warum kann das so sein? Müs Lee hat ja schon den DSWalzlager Link rum geschickt, die SKF Lager würde ich noch versuchen, damit habe ich nur beste Erfahrungen gemacht. Nimm die 2 seitig gedichteten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robert80 (12. Juni 2010)

Guten Morgen Mik,

der Freilauf kanns ned sein weil neue DT Laufräder dran sind 
Auch ohne Kette schepperte es ja gewaltig...

Ja, mal gucken vielleicht haben die bei Rose die Lager so dermaßen reingehauen dass in Verbindung mit dem Druck auf die Lager was die Kurbel angebaut erzeugt, so ein Geräusch entstehen konnte. Sonst kann ja fast nichts sein. Kurbel hat keine rotierenden Teile, Kettenblätter waren still und Kette kann so fies niemals klingen...

Mal gucken, wenn mir heute die Kurbel wegfliegt und ich volle Lotte auf dem Sattel lande, werd ich wohl ne Zeit erstmal in höheren Lagen reden

Wenn nicht war der Fehler eindeutig bei den Lagern, da die Kurbel kein Spiel haben kann es fast nur was mit Anpressdruck zu tun haben kann....

Mal sehen...


----------



## robert80 (12. Juni 2010)

Hab übrigens Bilder zu den Videos angefügt wo Ihr das Innenleben etwas sehen könnt


----------



## -MIK- (12. Juni 2010)

Moin Moin... 

Also zu weit kan eigentlich nicht sein, dafür sind die beiden Sprengringe. Geben die wird das Lager eingepresst und das äußere Metallring des Lagers liegt an. Ist quasi der Lagersitz. Die Lauffläche der Lager dürfte nirgends, egal bei was für einem Druck, anliegen. Mal davon ab, wenn zu viel Druck ausgeübt würde, würden die Sprengringe nachgeben, denke ich.

 Was ich mir nach ein zwei drei Kaffee später vorstellen kann, dass die Lager schief eingepresst wurden und dahber dieses knirschende Geräusch entstanden ist. So ein Lager ist ja i.d.R. rund, wenn es nun an einer Seite zu sehr gepresst wird, dann wirds ja elyptisch. D.h. die Kugeln werden an den Stellen extrem belastet, höherer Abrieb, und an den andern Stellen kaum bis gar nicht.

Ja nach Extrem könnten dann bestimmt die Geräusche auftreten....

Ich hab ja schon mal mein Werks ES 700 angeschnitten, da hatte ich ja auch die unterschiedlichsten Probleme. Rose hat immer geholfen und mir jedes defekte Teil getauscht. Meist gegen Neuteile, allein weil die immer so ein Mitleid mit mir hatten. Nach dem 4. oder 5. neuen Laufrad wegen ausgeschlagener Lager hab ich die SKF Lager mit genommen und von den Jungs einpressen lassen. Leute ich sags euch, so einen sanften Lauf habe ich noch nie an einem LR gehabt.

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Gib die paar Euro Fufzig für die SKF Lager aus und mach einen letzten Versuch. Danach kannst Du die Afterburner immer noch in die Mondumlaufbahn kicken. Oder einfach für teuer Geld verkaufen und in Saint 2-fach investieren. 

Weiß jetzt grad nicht wo Du weg kommst aber können gerne auch zusammen gucken...


----------



## robert80 (12. Juni 2010)

Ich hab noch gar nicht geschlafen, um 5 Uhr morgens hatt ich alles wieder blitz sauber zusammengebaut. Schlaf wird überbewertet 

Ja ich bestell mir mal die SKF Lager und dann schau ich weiter. Aber erst wird der Versuch gestartet so zu fahren. Wenns passt SKF; wenn nicht werd ich wohl ne XT verbauen. 

Der Sprengring kann sich aber mit dem Lager verkanten oder mitdrehen, vermute ich zumindest. Da die Geräusche eher metallisch waren, tippe ich auf diesen Sprengring. Daher habe ich den in Verdacht. 

Denn Lager hören sich ja anders an wenns das zeitliche segnen.

Woher ich komme, 50 Kilometer südlich von München, also weiter weg


----------



## -MIK- (12. Juni 2010)

robert80 schrieb:


> Der Sprengring kann sich aber mit dem Lager verkanten oder mitdrehen, vermute ich zumindest. Da die Geräusche eher metallisch waren, tippe ich auf diesen Sprengring. Daher habe ich den in Verdacht.



Ahh, dass ne gute Idee, würde aber bedeuten, dass der Sitz im Rahmen um ist oder nicht?



robert80 schrieb:


> Woher ich komme, 50 Kilometer südlich von München, also weiter weg



5h, dann ist das auch keine Frage mehr. Okay, 6, ist ja südlich von München. Danach fahren wir nach Bischofsmais....


----------



## robert80 (12. Juni 2010)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Ahh, dass ne gute Idee, würde aber bedeuten, dass der Sitz im Rahmen um ist oder nicht?
> 
> Bin wohl zu müde, was meinst Du damit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (12. Juni 2010)

Na die Sprengringe sitzen in ner Nute im Rahmen, hat diese nicht einen "Steg", damit die Sprengringe immer in der gleichen Position bleiben um sich eben NiChT mit zu drehen? Wenn die sich nun also doch mit drehen, muss ja was am Rahmen sein, weil das so nicht sein sollte..... Bin mir aber nicht siche


----------



## robert80 (12. Juni 2010)

genau das weiss ich eben nicht, als mir die anderen den BB30 Adapter empfohlen haben um ne XT zu fahren, kam ich eigentlich zu der Erkenntnis dass da kein Steg sein kann. Denn wenn der Adapter reingedonnert wird, müsste die Nut entweder entgegenstehen oder durch das Ding kaputt gemacht werden. Wenn ne Nut wäre, bräuchte man ja eigentlich auch keinen Sprengring, oder?

Aber ich muss zugeben, ich bin gar nicht mehr fit. Ich fahr jetzt dann auf den Berg weil ich es wissen will und schlaf dann wenn alles passt. Mein Hirn ist grad auf Standby


----------



## -MIK- (12. Juni 2010)

Ne, der Sprengring sitzt in ner Vertiefung, diese Vertiefung ist aber nicht komplett eine Umrundung des Tretlagers, sondern oben in der Mitte ist ein 2mm Steg (Annahme von mir). Wenn der Steg nun weg ist, dann dreht sich der Sprengring mit.


----------



## robert80 (12. Juni 2010)

jetzt hats klick gemacht!


----------



## -MIK- (12. Juni 2010)

Boom Baby....


----------



## robert80 (12. Juni 2010)

Wenn Du Dir den ersten Video anschaust (4 Sekundenvideo), dann hörst am Anfang ein "Klack" und dann scheppert es. Genau der erste "klack", da glaube ich den Sprengring als Übeltäter, der dann losbricht und mitdreht


----------



## -MIK- (12. Juni 2010)

Das wäre echt übel, weil dann ist IMHO wirklich was am Rahmen... Anders rum, dann gibbet nen 2010er von Rose, hast ja schließlich noch Garantie drauf...


----------



## robert80 (12. Juni 2010)

Schon aber wieder andere Gabel da die neuen tapered sind, wieder lange Wartezeiten....

Mal gucken was Rose sagt nach meiner Mail von gestern. Haben die Videos auch bekommen und noch a paar offene Worte wie ich die defekte finde, ohne ausfallend oder ähnliches zu werden....

Jetzt gehts aufm Berg, wenn jetzt ruhe ist, dann geb ich auch ruhe


----------



## -MIK- (12. Juni 2010)

So, ich hab meine neue 2-fach Kurbel, Schaltwerk, Trigger und Kassette gefunden:


























*Quelle: www.pinkbike.com*

Endgeil oder?


----------



## -MIK- (12. Juni 2010)

Scheiss Vbulitin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raesfeld (12. Juni 2010)

Gabel kann doch drin bleiben, oder irre ich?
Das Steuerrohr ist zwar durchgehend 1 1/2" aber oben ist doch ein reduzierender Steuersatz drin. Bei der Lyrik ist es zumindest so. Ich weiß nicht ob es bei der Fox genau so aussieht.


----------



## -MIK- (12. Juni 2010)

robert80 schrieb:


> Schon aber wieder andere Gabel da die neuen tapered sind, wieder lange Wartezeiten....



Nix da, Reducer Steuersatz und Kette rechts....

Viel Spass auf dem Berg, ich hab immer noch Sendepause dank rippe.....


----------



## funbiker9 (12. Juni 2010)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Nix da, Reducer Steuersatz und Kette rechts....
> 
> Viel Spass auf dem Berg, ich hab immer noch Sendepause dank rippe.....




Immer noch die Rippe...das zieht sich ja ewig 
Das würde ich der Rippe aber langsam persönlich übel nehmen, dich so lange am Biken zu hindern....


----------



## morph027 (12. Juni 2010)

Wenn die X0 nicht so teuer wäre  Ist schon ne geile Sache. Auch die neue X9 sieht schon gut aus, ich trau dem 10fach nur noch nicht so richtig am MTB.


----------



## -MIK- (12. Juni 2010)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Immer noch die Rippe...das zieht sich ja ewig
> Das würde ich der Rippe aber langsam persönlich übel nehmen, dich so lange am Biken zu hindern....



Ja, hab auch schon die mündliche Kündigung ausgesprochen. Wenn nächstes WE nix besser, dann wird se gefeuert... 



morph027 schrieb:


> Wenn die X0 nicht so teuer wäre  Ist schon ne geile Sache. Auch die neue X9 sieht schon gut aus, ich trau dem 10fach nur noch nicht so richtig am MTB.



Ja, der Preis ist recht unverschämt wie ich finde. Warum traust dem 10fach nicht? Ist doch ne runde Geschichte.


----------



## Deleted138492 (12. Juni 2010)

Reducersteuersatz? Ich dachte, das Jimbo 09 hätte ein 1 1/8" Steurrohr? Erst die 2010er haben Taperedsteuerrohre.


----------



## morph027 (12. Juni 2010)

Naja, da das 10-fach ja auch gleicher Kassettenbreite stattfindet, ist die Kette halt noch dünner. Bei mir hält so ne Kette grade mal 1000km sinnvoll, danach rutscht die neue auf der Kassette die ersten 100km durch, bis sie sich genügend gelängt hat.

Aber sinnvoll find ich's schon, haben will und so


----------



## Raesfeld (12. Juni 2010)

@ Müs:

Hast recht, ist wirklich nur ein 1 1/4" Steuerrohr. Sieht optisch aber viel dicker aus als das vom schwarzen Canyon. Macht wohl die Farbe


----------



## Deleted138492 (12. Juni 2010)

1 1/8 . Ja, es sieht tatsächlich nicht viel dünner aus als das 1.5er des Fritzz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robert80 (12. Juni 2010)

So bin wieder da, bin gleich zweimal hintereinander hoch und runter weils so schön war. Keiner dreht sich um, frägt oder meint hinzuweisen dass da was kaputt sei 

Die Kurbel gab keinen Mux mehr von sich. Als wäre nie was gewesen...
Nur der Umwerfer muss eingestellt werden da wohl die Kurbel jetzt nen halben millimeter weiter draussen liegt. Oder ich bin ran gekommen, wie auch immer...

War also definitiv was am Sprengring oder Lager. Ich tippe nach wie vor auf den Sprengring und zu fest angeknallte Lager und Kurbel.

Egal solang es so ruhig bleibt bin ich happy 

Nebenbei die "alte" DT Swiss ist der Hammer im Vergleich zur Revelation, null Vergleich. Echt ne TOP Gabel und einfach abzustimmen...

http://gallery.me.com/r.poelt#100057/Granite-20Chief-204&bgcolor=black


----------



## ka1saa (12. Juni 2010)

robert80 schrieb:


> So bin wieder da, bin gleich zweimal hintereinander hoch und runter weils so schön war. Keiner dreht sich um, frägt oder meint hinzuweisen dass da was kaputt sei
> 
> Nebenbei die "alte" DT Swiss ist der Hammer im Vergleich zur Revelation, null Vergleich. Echt ne TOP Gabel und einfach abzustimmen...


na wunderbar ! und die gabel passt ja auch farblich ^^. denn mal gute nacht .


----------



## robert80 (12. Juni 2010)

Nö, die paar Stunden schaff ich auch noch 
Hatte noch nie wegen ner Kurbel mir die Nacht um die Ohren geschlagen, aber wenigstens hats was gebracht


----------



## Deleted138492 (12. Juni 2010)

Schaut gut aus, Robert . Ich hoffe für dich, dass das Rad nun endlich funzt, wie du es möchtest. Ausschauen tut es jedenfalls ziemlich gut . Wie hast du das Problem jetzt eigentlich gelöst?

btw: Im Regen radeln ist kacke .


----------



## robert80 (12. Juni 2010)

Bei uns hatte es Sonne und fast 30 Grad. Jetzt fängts erst an zu gewittern 

Problem mit der Kurbel scheint auch passé zu sein


----------



## ka1saa (12. Juni 2010)

müs lee schrieb:


> wie hast du  das problem jetzt eigentlich gelöst?





robert80 schrieb:


> guten morgen!
> 
> Hatte gestern ne laaaange nacht, hab alles komplett ausgebaut, alle kettenblätter, kurbel, kette und umwerfer.
> 
> ...


...  ...


robert80 schrieb:


> Bei uns hatte es Sonne und fast 30 Grad. Jetzt  fängts erst an zu gewittern


hier ists auch gut warm, 25° oder so, aber komm erst morgen zum fahren .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (12. Juni 2010)

Aaaach so .


----------



## robert80 (13. Juni 2010)

-MIK- schrieb:


> So, ich hab meine neue 2-fach Kurbel, Schaltwerk, Trigger und Kassette gefunden:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Verdammit, die sieht mal richtig gut aus!

Nur mit der Srambremse, wie auf dem Bild gezeigt würde ich nicht klarkommen. Die Elixir sind das wohl oder?

Ich halt von denen gar nix...

Fazit: Kurbel hui, Bremse pfui


----------



## W.K. (13. Juni 2010)

Sooo mal wieder ne Umbau!!!

Nun mit E.13 Kettenführung und SRAM Schaltkomponenten... Ick finds im Moment besser als Shimano


----------



## Raesfeld (13. Juni 2010)

Ist ein interessanter Steuersatz. Liegen da die Lager ober und unterhalb vom Steuerrohr?


----------



## Deleted138492 (13. Juni 2010)

Schnieke .


----------



## morph027 (13. Juni 2010)

Geilofatz....Jetzt noch ne schicke schwarze Kurbel. Ne Hone wäre auch matt und günstig, wohl aber schwer zu kriegen. Hab ich schon gesagt, dass ich das anodisierte Teil einfach nur himmlisch finde? 

Und ja, SRAM fetzt.


----------



## JustFlying (13. Juni 2010)

Komme gerade aus Willingen zurück und muss sagen; es war richtig geil
Neben Bobby Root noch die Athertons und Greg Minnar getroffen, sind echt gut drauf und gehn auf dem DH übel ab


----------



## Raesfeld (13. Juni 2010)

Wurde letztens schon wieder auf meine "lustigen" Nobby nics in 2.4" angesprochen. Jetzt reicht es mir langsam!
Frage: Passt ein 2.5" Muddy Mary in ein Jimbo mit Lyrik Gabel? (Jetzt zeig ich´s den ganzen Nörglern! )


----------



## Deleted138492 (13. Juni 2010)

Ja, passt. Was kommt hinten hin?


----------



## Raesfeld (13. Juni 2010)

Ebenfalls 

Passt das da auch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (13. Juni 2010)

Ich denke schon. Die 2.4er Betty hatte genug Platz.


----------



## Raesfeld (13. Juni 2010)

Muhahahaha! Dann geht mein teuflischer Plan ja in erfüllung 

Dann setz ich das schon mal für den nächsten Monat nach ganz oben auf meine Liste 
Neben den Protektoren bekomme ich auch noch gescheite Pedale. Die Shimano M647 sollten an einem Enduro/Freerider schon stimmiger aussehen als meine XC-Stängel. Technisch sollen die der absolute Oberburner sein, weiß ich direkt von einem DH´ler 
Wenn mein Bike dann ein Freerider auf Basis eines Enduros ist mach ich mal wieder ein Foto 

Muss das ganze nur noch in Willingen oder Winterberg ausprobiert werden!


----------



## -MIK- (14. Juni 2010)

Willingen war top, allerdings hab ich echt mit dem Gee gelitten, der war übelst angefressen nach seinem Platten. Hab ein Autogramm von Rachel ergattert, die ist ja quirlig... 

Wer mir mal so richtig leid tut, ist Nick Beer. Holla die Waldfee ist der eingeschlagen.... An der Stelle standen mein Kumpel und ich noch ne viertel Stunde früher und haben gestaunt, wie die Jungs da in den Anliger gesprungen sind.

BTW.: Nach gestern bin ich mehr denn je davon überzeugt, dass die WC Strecke in Willingen nix für das Jimbo sein wird. Wenn man mal runter rollen will, klar, geht aber um das Ding in allen Zügen zu fahren, brauchts mindestens nen Beef Cake.

Egal, die Freeride macht mit dem Jimbo ne Menge Fun. 

@Reifentopic: Dran denken, Schwalbe sind mit die Einzigen, die ECHTE 2,5" bauen. Das werden richtig dicke Dinger...

@robert:  Freut mich, dass jetzt alles passt.


----------



## Raesfeld (14. Juni 2010)

Ich glaube ich fahr die Woche mal mit´m Radl nach Rose und belaber die solange, bis die mir erlauben ein Beefcake Vorderrad mit 2.5 MM in mein Jimbo reinzuschlossern 
Dann sehe ich ja, ob es passt.
@Willingen Downhill: Ich möchte beim nächsten Mal gerne den Roadgap fahren, der sollte mit dem Jimbo doch ganz gut fahrbar sein. Die Landung hat ja ein gutes Gefälle und außerdem bringe ich gerade 75kg inklusive voller Protektorenausrüstung auf die Waage.

Habs gerade mal errechnet:

Um den Roadgap, ohne aktiv abzuspringen, zu schaffen muss man mit 29,8 km/h fahren.
Berechnet aus: Fallhöhe: 2,6m
                     Sprungweite: 5,90m
                     Falldauer aus 2,45m: 0,72sec
Daraus ergibt sich eine Geschwindigkeit von 5,9/0,72 m/s
Das entspricht 29,8 km/h

Luftwiderstand außer Acht gelassen 
Die Werte habe ich einem Foto vom Roadgap entnommen.


----------



## Eksduro (14. Juni 2010)

@MIK: cool cool, du nimmst ja jedes festival mit...hätte auch bock gehabt aber leider stand gartenarbeit an...haben nen teich eingesetzt, vorteil war aber das die ganze erde iwo hin musste und wir für 2 tage nen kleinen bagger hatten...nu hab ich ein ansehnliches double direkt bei mir im waldeingang 


@ alle 2-fach bashguard umrüst experten:

bin immer noch auf der suche nach langen kettenblattschrauben um das bashguard dran zu kriegen...passen da "alle" oder müssen die von fsa sein...?

falls nein, sind irgendwem schonmal goldene in der entsprechenden länge über den weg gelaufen...großmeister goggel konnte nich direkt helfen


----------



## herkulars (14. Juni 2010)

> Um den Roadgap, ohne aktiv abzuspringen, zu schaffen muss man mit 29,8 km/h fahren.





> Die Werte habe ich einem Foto vom Roadgap entnommen.



Demnächst in Willingen

Tacho: läuft!
Frisur: sitzt!
Geschwindigkeit: passt!
Absprung, Flug, SCHEI**E verrechnet!



@Eksduro: Kettenblattschrauben dürfen auch von anderen Herstellern sein. Lange Goldene sind mir noch nicht über den Weg gelaufen.


----------



## Raesfeld (14. Juni 2010)

So wird es höchstwahrscheinlich enden


----------



## -MIK- (14. Juni 2010)

Raesfeld schrieb:


> @Willingen Downhill: Ich möchte beim nächsten Mal gerne den Roadgap fahren, der sollte mit dem Jimbo doch ganz gut fahrbar sein.



Hihihi, klasse Gag... Wenn man den Gap überlebt hat, geht die direkte Linie relativ rechts über nen Wall, danach fällst bestimmt 5m in die Tiefe. Nix für ungut aber DAT mach isch net mit dem Jimbo.

Wie gesagt, Willingen wird n sau geiler Tag, auf der Freeride. Da werden wir auf unsere Kosten kommen.



Eksduro schrieb:


> @MIK: cool cool, du nimmst ja jedes festival mit...



Och joah, alles was geht gell?  Leider kam Bischofsmais zu spät, die hatten letztes WE glaub 10 jähriges. Meine Kumpels waren unten... 

Aber für dieses Jahr wars das erstmal, jetzt wird nur noch gebiket, so bald die drecks Rippe wieder roger ist.


----------



## Raesfeld (14. Juni 2010)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Hihihi, klasse Gag... Wenn man den Gap überlebt hat, geht die direkte Linie relativ rechts über nen Wall, danach fällst bestimmt 5m in die Tiefe. Nix für ungut aber DAT mach isch net mit dem Jimbo.



Ämh, nach dem Gap folgt etwa 10 Meter später eine Links Rechts Kurvenkombi mit hohen Anliegern. Bis zur ersten Kurve schafft man es allerdings anzuhalten. Hab ich mit eigenen Augen gesehen.
Wenn die direkte Linie nach rechts geht, springt man ja quer durch den Wald   Das hab ich natürlich nicht vor. Wollte mein Jimbo ja nicht in einer Baumkrone parken 

Aber mal ohne Scherz: Der Roadgap selber stellt doch keine zu große Belastung für den Onkel da, oder? (gute Landung ist selbstverständlich)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (14. Juni 2010)

Ich bin mal auf den Willingen Downhill gespannt...wie ich gehört habe scheint dieser wohl sehr selektiv zu sein....wir werden sehen.

Falls es irgend jemand interessiert...Wildbad war am Wochenende ein voller Erfolg:

Lenker zerkratzt...Bremse leichter gemacht durch Alu Abrieb.
Ellenbogen geschwollen und Blutunterlaufen, Hüfte geprellt, Oberschenkel mit schönem Hämatom versehen und Rücken gestaucht. Soviel zu mir...

Fahrer 2: Von einer Holzrampe gestürzt...Helm & Oberkörperprotektor getestet, Handgelenk verstaucht...und kleinere Schürfwunden.

Fahrer 3: Heftiger Sturz...Schulterband gerissen und übelst die Eier geprellt.

Meine Fresse war das ein Tag....


----------



## nachtradler (14. Juni 2010)

Raesfeld schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich fahr die Woche mal mit´m Radl nach Rose und belaber die solange, bis die mir erlauben ein Beefcake Vorderrad mit 2.5 MM in mein Jimbo reinzuschlossern
> Dann sehe ich ja, ob es passt.



2,5 MM in der DH-Version passen definitiv ins Jimbo. Hatte ich über Winter drauf. Waren auf  Schnee super. Sonst fährt mein Junior damit DH-Rennen.


----------



## Deleted138492 (14. Juni 2010)

Eieiei, ihr habt ja reingehauen...


----------



## euer (14. Juni 2010)

Beim Tausch der ganzen Antriebsteile ist mir ein recht großes Spiel im Gleitlager des oberen Schaltröllchen aufgefallen. Nun hat SRAM (X.9) ja oben eine recht komische Art das Röllchen zu befestigen. Gibt es da vernünftigen Ersatz? In Gold müsste das ziemlich cool kommen


----------



## Deleted138492 (14. Juni 2010)

Das ist normal und gehört so, schliesslich muss das Röllchen so einige Differenzen ausgleichen.


----------



## -MIK- (14. Juni 2010)

@fun: autschn, da wünsche ich euch allen gute Besserung. Ihr sollt mir doch nicht alles nach machen....  Worauf Du Dich freuen kannst ist Winterberg. Hoffe Du bringst auch die dicke Kiste mit, da werden wir Spass haben. 

@Müs Lee und euer: Huch, thx, gleiche Frage hatte ich die Tage auch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (14. Juni 2010)

P.S.:

@Raesfeld: Genau, normalerweise links rechts Kombi aber wenn man den Gap entsprechend nimmt, ist die Linie rechts über die Linkskurve. Wenn man Atherton heißt, springt man 5m weit, wenn man MIK oder Raesfeld heißt vielleicht nur 2 aber die muss man auch erstmal stehen. (Ich habs noch nie probiert, nur angesehen).


----------



## morph027 (14. Juni 2010)

Und diw 2m bitte nicht in die 160mm drücken, sondern die 2 Dinger nutzen, die am Unterleib hängen


----------



## funbiker9 (14. Juni 2010)

-MIK- schrieb:


> @fun: autschn, da wünsche ich euch allen gute Besserung. Ihr sollt mir doch nicht alles nach machen....  Worauf Du Dich freuen kannst ist Winterberg. Hoffe Du bringst auch die dicke Kiste mit, da werden wir Spass haben.
> 
> @Müs Lee und euer: Huch, thx, gleiche Frage hatte ich die Tage auch...



Na klar kommt die dicke Kiste mit. Jimbo ist ein schönes Enduro Bike...aber für den Park gibts besseres.  DEMO.


----------



## -MIK- (14. Juni 2010)

Bestens, Bestens...


----------



## funbiker9 (14. Juni 2010)

Eben nach der alten Weisheit...wenn man schon nicht fahren kann...muß es eben der Federweg richten


----------



## Deleted138492 (14. Juni 2010)

Hmmm, vielleicht solltest du dir Josh Benders Karpiel Armageddon mal genauer anschauen, das wäre bestimmt was für dich .

btw: Fleissig fürs Jimbo abstimmen! http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=467637


----------



## Raesfeld (14. Juni 2010)

Meine Stimme ist fürs Jimbo geloggt. Aber es müssen ALLE die das lesen für das Jimbo stimmen!


----------



## -MIK- (15. Juni 2010)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Eben nach der alten Weisheit...wenn man schon nicht fahren kann...muß es eben der Federweg richten



LOL, genau... Wer kommt eigentlich noch alles mit nach Winterberg am Sonntag?


----------



## JustFlying (15. Juni 2010)

Ich würd gerne nach Wiberg mitkommen, da ich aber außer dem Jimbo keinen farhbaren Untersatz habe müsste mich wer mitnehmen...


----------



## trigger666 (15. Juni 2010)

@2,5 Reifen

in meinem 2009er Jimbo fahre ich vorne und hinten die muddy mary(freeride) in 2,5". Paßt!

Bigger is Better!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flouu (15. Juni 2010)

bin ja mal gespannt was mein dämpfer so mit macht im bikepark=D hab voll angst das da iwas richtig böse kaputt geht...wenn man zb nen hügel nicht ganz schafft und die hintere ecke mit dem hinterrad mitnimmt...uuh...


----------



## funbiker9 (15. Juni 2010)

Flouu schrieb:


> bin ja mal gespannt was mein dämpfer so mit macht im bikepark=D hab voll angst das da iwas richtig böse kaputt geht...wenn man zb nen hügel nicht ganz schafft und die hintere ecke mit dem hinterrad mitnimmt...uuh...



Ich denke, daß der Dämpfer mehr ab kann als du oder ich.
Mach Dir da mal keine Sorgen...


----------



## Raesfeld (15. Juni 2010)

Wuhaha, war gerade bei Rose und hab mir Downhilltaugliche Klickpedale (M647) gekauft. Stehen dem Bike doch deutlich besser als die XC-Stängel.

Ein Rose-Mitarbeiter hat auch nochmal bestätigt, dass ein "echter" 2.5" Reifen in den Onkel passt. Außerdem sagte er, dass das Jimbo den gleichen Hinterbau hat wie das Beef Cake 

Wenn das so ist, dann muss man sich keine Sorgen machen das was kaputt geht, wenn man einen Tabel zu kurz springt. Bei nem Double siehts aber anders aus *lol*


----------



## Deleted138492 (15. Juni 2010)

Mal eine kleine Frage: Am Leitungsausgang am Oberrohr überm Dämpfer schmirgelt es mir die untere Seite der Schalthülle ab. Ich kann mit keiner Feile rankommen und alles irgendwie entschärfen, da ich keine Winkelfeile besitze . Isolierband, Paketband, Tesa, Gewebeband etc. hält maximal eine Woche, wobei sich das Paketband und Isolierband ob ihrer Glätte bisher am besten geschlagen haben. Das Gewebeband war nach einer Tour weggeraspelt. Hat einer einen Vorschlag, wie ich die Schalthülle schützen kann? Metallummantelung? Extrafestes Klebeband? Hat einer eine Idee, wie ich die "Erhöhung" bearbeiten kann?


----------



## Raesfeld (15. Juni 2010)

Wie wär´s, wenn du das Tape um den Zug und die Leitung klebst?
Ich nehme an, das du damit bisher die Kante abgeklebt hast.


----------



## Deleted138492 (15. Juni 2010)

Nee, da komme ich nicht ran, ohne die Leitung aus dem Rahmen ziehen zu müssen, und dazu habe ich absolut keine Lust! Bisher wurde immer die Leitung abgeklebt.

Ich habe auch schon probiert, ein Stück Lackschutzfolie (+-0.5mm dick) zwischen Leitung und Rahmen zu zwängen, aber es ist so gut wie unmöglich, da dort kein Platz ist.


----------



## Raesfeld (15. Juni 2010)

Die Zughüllen sind beim Jimbo doch durchgehend. Bei mir kann ich den Zug am Steuerrohr locker 15cm reinschieben. Der kommt dann unten aus dem Oberrohr raus, wo du ihn verarzten kannst.

Gegen die Kante: kann man sich da nicht aus Schmirgelpapier und einem Holzkeil was basteln?


----------



## Deleted138492 (15. Juni 2010)

Ja, ich schiebe die Schalthülle jedes mal raus, um eine Lage Band draufzupappen. Aber ich müsste die Hülle ganz rausziehen. Schau dir das Loch an deinem Jimbo mal an, das ist überaus eng.

Schmirgelpapier und Holzkeil: Schwierig, denn die scharfe Ecke liegt im Inneren. Die äussere Ecke ist in Ordnung. Ich glaube, ich bastel mir eine Metallhülle zurecht oder sowas.


----------



## Gnarze (15. Juni 2010)

Dünnen Plastikschlauch aus dem Baumarkt kaufen,
Innendurchmesser sollte den Leitungen entsprechen, auf ein paar zentimeter kürzen.
Der Länge nach aufschneiden und über die Schalthülle ziehen, eventuell
dann noch am Oberrohr fixieren, vielleicht etwas reinschieben, somit bewegt sich der Schaltzug mit Hülle in dem Schlauch. 
Habe ich selber noch nicht gemacht, mache ähnliches aber an den Zügen am Sattelrohr. Beim Kumpel hats da mal die Züge durchgescheuert. Mit Schlauch jetzt nicht mehr. Könnte mir vorstellen das es auch am Oberrohr hilft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (15. Juni 2010)

Jo, so was könnte ich mal versuchen. Mal sehen, vielleicht finde ich irgendwo im Haus noch was Brauchbares...


----------



## Gnarze (15. Juni 2010)

IMG_0035.JPG
Habe gerade beim Chief mal versucht die Hüllen ins Oberrohr zu schieben,
Ist aber verdammt eng. Komme da nicht weit...
Edit: Foto klappt auf dem iPad wohl nicht....


----------



## Sealer (15. Juni 2010)

so, war heute wieder das erste mal seit 2 Monaten fahren (Pause wegen Mittelhandknochenbruch)
Hätte nicht gedacht, das ich quasi keine Schmerzen und keine Einschränkung gespührt hab, war zwar nicht mit Fullface unterwegs und eher kleinere Sprünge gemacht, aber dafür war die Tour recht lang.
Also in einem Monat sollte die Freeridestrecke in Willingen rein von meiner Hand gesehen kein Problem sein.

So, aber dafür hab ich nun ein ziemlich ekliges Knarzen am Onkel.
Zuerst ist mir aufgefallen, dass es weg ist, wenn ich nur rollen lasse. Aber wenn ich im Stand von oben auf den Sattel oder das Oberrohr drücke (auch wenn Sattel nicht geklemmt bzw ausgebaut ist) knarzt es auch.
Auf den ersten Blick kommt es entweder von der Dämpferaufnahme oder vom Steuersatz. hmm


----------



## Deleted138492 (15. Juni 2010)

@ Gnarze: Geht schon, nur muss man richtig verlinken . [ img] url.bla[/img]. So klappts auch mit meinem iPod/deinem iPad.

@ Sealer: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?do=discuss&group=&discussionid=2640


----------



## Sealer (15. Juni 2010)

danke nochmal fürs verlinken, werd ich mich morgen mal drum kümmern und hoffen das es so ne kleinigkeit ist.
Heute wird das nix mehr, ich hab das gefühl meine Beine fallen gleich ab. Sowas nennt sich Unisport Anfängergruppe. Also Konditionell ging das schon ziemlich hart ran


----------



## ka1saa (15. Juni 2010)

Sealer schrieb:


> danke nochmal fürs verlinken, werd ich mich morgen mal drum kümmern und hoffen das es so ne kleinigkeit ist.
> Heute wird das nix mehr, ich hab das gefühl meine Beine fallen gleich ab. Sowas nennt sich Unisport Anfängergruppe. Also Konditionell ging das schon ziemlich hart ran


hehe . naja war jetzt seit 1,5 wochen mal wieder ne abendrunde drehen und hab den leistungsabfall auch schon deutlich gespürt -.- ... welchen rose-fahrer mit begleitung hab ich eigentlich am fuß des wattkopfs gesehn *g*? mein kollege (der die letzte woche in den alpen war, klar geht da mehr ^^) hat mich leider etwas angetrieben, sonst hätt ich ja mal schnacken müssen .
maxle knarzt bei mir auch grad übelste sorte, nachher mal noch fetten, dann is wieder ruhe. immer wieder erstaunlich xD.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (16. Juni 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Mal eine kleine Frage: Am Leitungsausgang am Oberrohr überm Dämpfer schmirgelt es mir die untere Seite der Schalthülle ab. Ich kann mit keiner Feile rankommen und alles irgendwie entschärfen, da ich keine Winkelfeile besitze . Isolierband, Paketband, Tesa, Gewebeband etc. hält maximal eine Woche, wobei sich das Paketband und Isolierband ob ihrer Glätte bisher am besten geschlagen haben. Das Gewebeband war nach einer Tour weggeraspelt. Hat einer einen Vorschlag, wie ich die Schalthülle schützen kann? Metallummantelung? Extrafestes Klebeband? Hat einer eine Idee, wie ich die "Erhöhung" bearbeiten kann?



Hier ist Deine Lösung Buddy: Klick

Habs gleiche "Problem" und so gelöst.


----------



## Deleted138492 (16. Juni 2010)

Boah, subber . Und die sind dünn genug, um durchzupassen?


----------



## -MIK- (16. Juni 2010)

Die müssen nur um die Leitung und über dem silbernen Röhrchen zwischen den Schwingenarmen stehen. Einzige Problem, die rutschen ganz gern schon mal, hatte aber bis jetzt nicht die Muße zwei kleine Kabelbinder anzubringen.


----------



## rider1970 (16. Juni 2010)

Hallo,mal ne Frage an die Onkelexperten.
Da ich gerade Ausschau halte nach nem neuen Hobel,habe ich mir am letzten WE in Willingen u.a. mal das Onkel jimbo geschnappt und mal ne Runde gedreht.Sehr ansprechend das Teil,muss ich schon sagen.Bin es in Grösse M gefahren,S war leider nicht da oder unterwegs.Genau da liegt der Knackpunkt,habe mit Rose nochmal telefoniert und da wird mir zu S geraten,obwohl ich mit M ganz gut klar kam.
Auch prospekt und Websit raten zu M.
Natürlich ist das ganze auch immer ne subjektive Geschichte(Vorlieben...).
Bin 1,74m und Sl 81cm.

welche grössen fahrt ihr den so???

Danke schonmal für eure Antworten.


----------



## Raesfeld (16. Juni 2010)

Ich denke mal, dass in deinem Fall der Anwendungsbereich entscheiden wird. Wenn du hauptsächlich im Park unterwegs bist, solltest du zu S greifen. Wenn du aber gerne mal Touren fährst, könnte auch M gut für dich sein.
Und wenn die M selbst im Park schon gut gefallen hat, sollte das ne gute Wahl sein.

182cm und M


----------



## Flouu (16. Juni 2010)

ca. 1,76cm und fahre M^^


----------



## tokessa (16. Juni 2010)

Im red bull thread haben sie mich rausgeschmissen


----------



## Raesfeld (16. Juni 2010)

Was haltet ihr von dem Lila Freeride Trikot?
Ich überlege es mir für dem Herbst zu kaufen.


----------



## Deleted138492 (16. Juni 2010)

Nix für mich . Aber wenns dir gefällt, kauf es.


----------



## morph027 (16. Juni 2010)

Mir auch zu Milkafarben  Ich mags dezenter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flouu (16. Juni 2010)

ich würds kaufen^^ ist mal was anderes=D und man fällt bestimmt auf^^


----------



## -MIK- (16. Juni 2010)

Wie rausgeworfen? LOL


----------



## rider1970 (16. Juni 2010)

Danke schonmal für die Antworten.
War aber nicht im Park damit,sondern bin nur übers Gelände gestrunzt weil mein linkes Bein noch nicht so richtig will(Muskelfaseriss vor ca 4 Wochen)
Bin aber auch sonst nicht unbedingt der Bikeparkrider(zu alt,zuviel schiss),will zwar auch ab und an mal wohin,aber meistens fahre ich bei mir hier in der Gegend rum.


----------



## Deleted138492 (16. Juni 2010)

Dann nimm ein M.


----------



## ka1saa (16. Juni 2010)

Raesfeld schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von dem Lila Freeride Trikot?
> Ich überlege es mir für dem Herbst zu kaufen.


wenns nicht lila wär  ...

@rider1979: wenn du damit touren willst, würd ich auch zu M raten, sonst wirds ab 30km irgendwann unangenehm... (ist natürlich was anderes, wenn du hauptsächlich bergab touren willst xD)


----------



## Sealer (16. Juni 2010)

mhh, das Knarzen das ich gestern nach der Tour hatte ist jetzt verschwunden, da hör ich nix mehr wenn ich auf den Sattel drücke und einfeder. Nur der Hinterbau quietscht ein bischen.
Es regt mich gerade ziemlich auf, dass ich nicht alle Teile die ich für den Umbau auf 2-fach gerne hätte, bei keinem Shop lieferbar sind. bei bike components ist z.B. der FSA Bashguard nicht lieferbar, bei andern kein günstiges 36er Blatt. 
aber da ich sowieso noch nen Trikot brauch, werd ichs dann wohl mal auf 2 shops aufteilen.


----------



## ka1saa (16. Juni 2010)

Sealer schrieb:


> mhh, das Knarzen das ich gestern nach der Tour hatte ist jetzt verschwunden, da hör ich nix mehr wenn ich auf den Sattel drücke und einfeder. Nur der Hinterbau quietscht ein bischen.


würde trotzdem mal einfach die steckachse hinten gut fetten, nicht, dass du bei der nächsten tour doch wieder überrascht wirst und aufwand ists auch keiner...


----------



## boardrocker (17. Juni 2010)

H


----------



## boardrocker (17. Juni 2010)

[


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boardrocker (17. Juni 2010)

Mein Granite Chief in Standard-Ausführung.

Will mehr in Richtung Enduro gehen ohne das Gewicht krass in die Höhe zu treiben. Was schlagt ihr dafür für kleine Tuning Tipps vor?


----------



## Raesfeld (17. Juni 2010)

Erster Tipp:

Hab ich vorgestern gemacht; Pedale mit Plattform montieren. Bin bis dahin auch die gleichen wie du gefahren. Ich kann dir das M647 nahelegen. Das M545 setzt sich bei feuchtem Boden zu schnell mit Dreck voll und funktioniert dann nicht mehr richtig.

Evtl. ne Kettenführung in Kombination mit nem Bashguard

Und was dir viele sagen werden: Andere Reifen 
Ich fahr zwar auch die Nobbys, aber griptechnisch sollen die nicht so der Burner sein.


----------



## Deleted138492 (17. Juni 2010)

Reifen, Pedale, Lenker, Vorbau.


----------



## herkulars (17. Juni 2010)

Gegen Uncle Jimbo tauschen. Ernsthaft!


----------



## Raesfeld (17. Juni 2010)

Zwei doofe ein Gedanke 

Was spricht denn gegen den Lenker? Die Breite sieht doch ganz ordentlich aus. Könnte n bisschen mehr Rise haben, aber sonst ganz ok.

Gut, Vorbau könnte kürzer.


----------



## robert80 (17. Juni 2010)

Na ja, er sagte ja Richtung Enduro, ned umbauem zum Enduro...

Ich würd mal andere Reifen aufziehen, je nachdem was und wo Du fährst.

Fat Albert in der 2.4 gehen überall und bringen Dir etwas Reserven. Einzig negativ ist, dass die nicht lange halten und meine haben schnell Zähne verloren...

Wennst in gröberen Terrain unterwegs bist, Richtung Ardent und Advantage von Maxxis. 

Noch gröbere und schwerere Dinger passen nicht in ein AM+ oder wie man das auch immer nennt. 

Vorbau und Lenker find ich okay, immerhin gilt hier ja hochkommen und schneller wieder runter, wenn es Dir passt, lass den so

Bei den Pedalen würd ich das nehmen wo Du am besten klarkommst, jetzt z.B. Sixpack Icons installieren wennst 500+x Höhnenmeter am Stück rauf musst, ist auch mist. 

Die Plattform mit Klick von Shimano sind wirklich gut! Alternativ Mallet 1 oder 2 von den Crankbrothers...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boardrocker (17. Juni 2010)

Hier meine Kommandozentrale. 




Fahre einen 70mm Vorbau und einen ordentlich breiten Lenker. Würde ich eigentlich nur ungern austauschen. Mir liegt mehr an anderen Reifen, enduromäßig, aber nicht zu schwer und Pedalen (Syncros?). Gewicht meines Chefs liegt bei glatte 13 Kilo. Ich würde nur ungern über 14 gehen.
http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/7/5/3/4/6/_/medium/CIMG4067.JPG?0

Da mir das große Kettenblatt vorne eh auf den Zeiger geht, habe ich überlegt zweifach zu fahren. Wie siehts dann mit den shiftern aus. Gibt es X9 Trigger auch zweifach? Ein leichter Rockring und Kettenführung wäre auch was Feines.


----------



## Deleted138492 (17. Juni 2010)

Neue Trigger brauchts nicht, nur die H-Schraube am Umwerfer reindrehen und fertig.

Kefü: Blackspire Stinger ISCG05 und Bashguard mit 104mm Lochkreis. Such dir einen aus. Schlappen: Rubberqueen, Ardent, Swampthing, Big Betty, Fat Albert, Muddy Mary...
Pedale: Geschmackssache.


----------



## herkulars (17. Juni 2010)

> Kefü: Blackspire Stinger ISCG05



Hat das GC überhaupt eine Aufnahme für ISCG05? Falls es keine Aufnahme gibt, kannst Du die Kettenführung dank BB30 vergessen.


----------



## Deleted138492 (17. Juni 2010)

Hmm, scheint nicht so. Thema also erledigt.


----------



## -MIK- (17. Juni 2010)

Da hilft nur Eigenbau: Einen Alustreifen entsprechend der Kettenstrebe biegen, unten soviel Platz lassen, dass eine Rolle eingebaut werden kann, Kette drüber passt.

Ähnlich dem Bild hier, nur passt da mal wieder nix out of the box:


----------



## Sealer (17. Juni 2010)

vorhin bestellt:

Stinger, 36er Deore Blatt und FSA Bashguard

ist wirklich die günstigste Lösung und der FSA Bashguard sieht auch schick aus


----------



## morph027 (17. Juni 2010)

Und ich war grad im Baumarkt, mattschwarzen Lack für den Bash holen


----------



## -MIK- (17. Juni 2010)

Denk an Klarlak, sonst ist beim ersten Kettenkontakt mit der Innenseite sofort die Farbe wech..


----------



## herkulars (17. Juni 2010)

Mit Klarlack erst beim zweiten. 
Mal ehrlich, glaubst Du 1-2 Schichten Klarlack halten der Kette länger stand?


----------



## -MIK- (17. Juni 2010)

Ja.  

Hab meinen mit zwei Schichten Klarlack "versiegelt", meine mir einzubilden, dass es damit besser geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (17. Juni 2010)

Hach, ich freu mir drauf:

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/7184


----------



## Deleted138492 (17. Juni 2010)

Oh ja, icke mir auch .


----------



## -MIK- (17. Juni 2010)

Vor allem freu ich mich auch nen Tag später hierauf:

http://www.bikepark-winterberg.de/de/strecken/ixs-downhill.php


----------



## funbiker9 (17. Juni 2010)

...da mach ich mit. Freu mich auch. Hoffentlich hat der Wettergott gute Laune...sonst müssen wir jemanden Opfern ( hat angeblich früher auch schon funktioniert  )


----------



## Flouu (17. Juni 2010)

was haltet ihr von einem weißen sattel?^^ oder schaut das nit aus...soviel weiß und gold?


----------



## funbiker9 (17. Juni 2010)

Bearbeite es doch mal mit Paint...dann sieht man wie es mit weißem Sattel aussieht.


----------



## Deleted138492 (17. Juni 2010)

Mach was dir gefällt, aber meiner Meinung nach gehört da gar kein Weiß dran. Die Gabel wäre mir schon zu viel .


----------



## Deleted138492 (17. Juni 2010)

So, die DS ist montiert, das dritte Loch ist sogar noch ganz . Fein abgerundet wurde es dank Dremel. Die Rolle ist ein wenig lauter (Stinger = lautlos), aber dafür schleifts jetzt nimmer in extremen Gängen und die Kette wird in den kleinen Gängen in Verbindung mit dem 2. KB nicht mehr abgeworfen, wenn ich rückwärts trete. Schaut auch jut aus. Will einer Bilder vom Ist-Zustand der Kefü oder wurden derer genug gepostet?  Hoffentlich trifft der E.13 Bash auch bald ein, ich will endlich das 36er KB montieren...

Ups, Doppelpost .


----------



## Raesfeld (17. Juni 2010)

Bilder wenn der Bash auch dran ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stiffee25 (18. Juni 2010)

hehe jungs

bin ich froh das seit monaten bei mir nicht klappert oder sonstiges....... aber auch nur weil ich alles selbst in die hand genommen habe


----------



## Raesfeld (18. Juni 2010)

Bin diese Woche zwei mal etwa 50km gefahren. Man merkt doch schon einen krassen Unterschied zum leichten Canyon Nerve XC 
Ist aber trotzdem machbar, nur einfach zu schade für alle Verschleißteile die auf Asphalt runterzufahren. Deshalb suche ich jetzt nach nem billig Rennrad


----------



## Deleted138492 (18. Juni 2010)

Naja, das Jimbo wird ja auch nicht als Straßenrenner angepriesen, wa?  Ich fahre damit nur auf Asphalt, wenn der auf dem Weg zum Wald liegt.


----------



## funbiker9 (18. Juni 2010)

Wie jetzt ...mit dem Jimbo darf man auch abseits vom Asphalt fahren ? ---> 

@Raesfeld

Rennrad ist gay


----------



## ka1saa (18. Juni 2010)

jedem die räder, die er braucht... der trend geht eh zum fünftrad  .


----------



## Raesfeld (18. Juni 2010)

Zweitrad muss es auch tun!

Ich finde mit 160mm Federweg auf Asphalt fahren gay 

Und leider lässt sich der Weg zur FH nicht komplett offroad fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (18. Juni 2010)

ka1saa schrieb:


> jedem die räder, die er braucht... der trend geht eh zum fünftrad  .



word 


PS.: Trend ....  fünft Rad ... shit dann brauch ich ja doch noch eins


----------



## funbiker9 (18. Juni 2010)

Raesfeld schrieb:


> Zweitrad muss es auch tun!
> 
> Ich finde mit 160mm Federweg auf Asphalt fahren gay
> 
> Und leider lässt sich der Weg zur FH nicht komplett offroad fahren



...und was machst du, wenn du zur FH unterwegs bist...dir ein paar Treppen begegnen und dich das Gefühl übermannt, da jetzt runter zu müssen ---> siehst du, daß nennt man dann einen kapitalen Konflikt 


PS.: ...nicht so ernst nehmen. Fahr was du willst...


----------



## Raesfeld (18. Juni 2010)

Stichwort Treppen:

Dann mach ich es einfach so [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5z1fSpZNXhU&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube- Amazing stunt riding...on a carbon road bike[/nomedia]


----------



## funbiker9 (18. Juni 2010)

Raesfeld schrieb:


> Stichwort Treppen:
> 
> Dann mach ich es einfach so YouTube- Amazing stunt riding...on a carbon road bike



Hab ich schon gesehen...echt hart.

...und du hast diese Fahrtechnik wirklich  ?


----------



## Raesfeld (18. Juni 2010)

Ich bin drauf und dran sie zu erlernen 

Ne, das ist überirdisch. Besonders der steile Abhang... das würde ich nichtmal mit nem MTB machen


----------



## Deleted138492 (18. Juni 2010)

Och, mit dem Jimbo ist das doch zu bewerkstelligen. VR-Bremse dosiert ziehen und schauen, dass das HR nicht mit der Schulter kuscheln möchte, schon passt das . Mit dem Renner würde ich sowas aber wohl nicht machen.


----------



## ka1saa (19. Juni 2010)

Raesfeld schrieb:


> Stichwort Treppen:
> 
> Dann mach ich es einfach so YouTube- Amazing stunt riding...on a carbon road bike


-.- das tut doch weh, also physisch xD und psychisch auch, armes rad, dann doch lieber mehrere räder fahren . aber krass isses schon ^^.


----------



## herkulars (19. Juni 2010)

Ich glaube gar nicht mal, dass das Rad so viel abkriegt. In dem Video sehe ich nur eine Stelle, wo er mit dem HR etwas falsch aufkommt. Der Rest sieht so aus, als ob er die Stöße sehr gut abfängt. Fahrtechnik kann halt auch Federweg ersetzen.
Da mir die Fahrtechnik fehlt bin ich den Kompromiss eingegangen: Jimbo mit halbwegs viel Federweg, der Rest wird durch Wahnsinn ersetzt.


----------



## Raesfeld (19. Juni 2010)

Ich fänd es ja mal witzig, wenn die bei der Tour de France im Ziel nicht freihändig fahren, sondern im Wheelie


----------



## ka1saa (19. Juni 2010)

Raesfeld schrieb:


> Ich fänd es ja mal witzig, wenn die bei der Tour de France im Ziel nicht freihändig fahren, sondern im Wheelie


gabs schon 



herkulars schrieb:


> Da mir die Fahrtechnik fehlt bin ich den Kompromiss eingegangen: Jimbo  mit halbwegs viel Federweg, der Rest wird durch Wahnsinn ersetzt.


 so musses sein ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (19. Juni 2010)

Moin Leude,

hab heute die Buchse im Dämpfer getauscht, ging mit dem Werkzeug von TFTuned unglaublich einfach. Der Einbau war wie erwartet, dank Müs Lee, etwas komplizierter. Ich bin nachher her gegangen und habe einfach die Verschraubung der Umlenkhebel gelöst und so ein µmm mehr Platz gehabt, dann ging auch alles ganz gut rein.

Nach dem Zusammenbau hab ich dann mal am Sattel gefühlt, Spiel weg, geil aber ich bilde mir nun ein, dass der Bock unglaublich hart ist. Kann das? ich stand jetzt mit zwei Spezis davor, die mir beide versichert haben, dass das eigentlich nicht sein kann. Der Dämpfer lag jetzt ein oder zwei Wochen auf dem Tisch, jut, egal. 

Auch wen ich alle Schrauben noch mal löse, von den Umlenkhebeln, tut sich nix. Bin ich jetzt kirre oder vom Coil Dämpfer so verwöhnt? Wenn ich mich drauf setze, habe ich die üblichen 20 - 25% SAG....

Alles etwas komisch...


----------



## Raesfeld (19. Juni 2010)

Musst den mal wieder richtig rannehmen. Lass ihn ein paar mal den vollen Hub auskosten, danach sollte der fluffiger sein.
Aber es kann sein, dass du jetzt Coil-Verwöhnt bist


----------



## Deleted138492 (19. Juni 2010)

Ich würde auch sagen, dass die Buchsen erst mal eingefahren werden müssen. Wenn sich nix ändert, schreib noch mal, wir finden schon eine Lösung .

Kleine Frage: Wie sind die Krankenhäuser in der Nähe von Willingen und Winterberg denn so? Falls ich mir was breche, will ich gut versorgt werden .


----------



## -MIK- (20. Juni 2010)

Boooah, ich will endlich biken, was kotzt mich diese ver***** Rippe an...

Danke Jungs für den Zuspruch, denke auch, dass ich nach vier Wochen und neuen Buchsen einfach das Gefühl etwas verloren habe. Die erste Ausfahrt wirds zeigen.

@Müs Lee: mach Dir mal keine Sorgen, da ist noch keiner umgekommen.  Beide Orte haben ne Bergwacht und in Winterbeg ist der RTW i.d.R. super schnell da. Der ist wahrscheinlich schneller da, als Du mit dem gebrochenen Arm im Tal.


----------



## Deleted138492 (20. Juni 2010)

Na das will ich doch hoffen .


----------



## funbiker9 (20. Juni 2010)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Boooah, ich will endlich biken, was kotzt mich diese ver***** Rippe an...
> 
> Danke Jungs für den Zuspruch, denke auch, dass ich nach vier Wochen und neuen Buchsen einfach das Gefühl etwas verloren habe. Die erste Ausfahrt wirds zeigen.
> 
> @Müs Lee: mach Dir mal keine Sorgen, da ist noch keiner umgekommen.  Beide Orte haben ne Bergwacht und in Winterbeg ist der RTW i.d.R. super schnell da. Der ist wahrscheinlich schneller da, als Du mit dem gebrochenen Arm im Tal.



Die Rippe ist aber echt nachtragend...sowas ist einfach Mist .

Ja also der Rettungswagen ist eigentlich recht schnell vor Ort...aber besser man braucht den nicht.


----------



## -MIK- (20. Juni 2010)

So, war eben mal mit dem Bike auf der Installation Lap. Geänder ist:

- vorn 2-fach
- Bash montiert
- Stinger montiert
- Dämpferbuchse getauscht

2-fach, Bash und Stinger funktionieren super. Muss jetzt nur noch die Züge tauschen und die Schaltung korrekt einstellen, dann passt das.  

So, nun zur Herausforderung: Wie bereits agesprochen, ist seit dem Einbau des Dämpfers das Fahrwerk bockig. Es ist knuppelhart, auch wenn der Sag stimmt. Als ich eben eine mir bekannte Treppe runter gesprungen bin, konnt ich genau spüren, dass sich was verändert hat. Bei dem kleinen Hopser habe ich allerdings bereits ca. 3/4 Hub vom Dämpfer ausgenutzt.



Ich bin echt verwirrt, die Buchse darf auf das Federverhalten mal so gar keinen Einfluss haben. Hat wer ne Idee? Der Dämpfer wurde wie gesagt nur entlüftet und lag ne Woche oder zwei auf dem Tisch.

Poste die Frage auch gleich noch im Fahrwerksboard, mal gucken ob wer helfen kann.


----------



## Raesfeld (20. Juni 2010)

Hab meinen Onkel heute mal wieder artgerecht bewegt.


----------



## morph027 (20. Juni 2010)

1. Geile Action!
2. Das nächste Mal eine dickere Kamera mitnehmen
3. und mehr nach vorne in die Landung lehnen und den Schwung mitnehmen 

Gegend sieht spassig aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (20. Juni 2010)

@ MIK: Vielleicht liegts an den Reduzierhülsen. Du hast ja 22.0 + 2x0.1mm montiert, gell? Vielleichst solltest du doch mal passende 22.2er montieren. Oder die Buchsen müssen eingefahren werden. Lass denen noch 1-2 Wochen Zeit, vielleicht verbessert sich der Zustand noch.


----------



## Raesfeld (20. Juni 2010)

info @ morph: 

Ich bin mit beiden Rädern gleichzeitg aufgekommen   und ich hatte Glück, dass wir überhaupt ne Cam dabei hatten.


----------



## -MIK- (20. Juni 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> @ MIK: Vielleicht liegts an den Reduzierhülsen. Du hast ja 22.0 + 2x0.1mm montiert, gell? Vielleichst solltest du doch mal passende 22.2er montieren. Oder die Buchsen müssen eingefahren werden. Lass denen noch 1-2 Wochen Zeit, vielleicht verbessert sich der Zustand noch.



Neee, das ist anders:






Durch die Buchse geht jetzt eine Achse, die Achse ist 22,2mm breit, habs nachgemessen. Seitlich kommen nur noch ein Spacer und zwischen Spacer und Dämpfer ein Gummiring, damit die Buchse nicht ungeschützt ist. Von der Breite her ist das jetzt genauso wie vorher. Ich musste den Dämpfer auch mit Schackes wieder einsetzen, weshalb ich ja die Wippen gelöst habe.


----------



## Deleted138492 (20. Juni 2010)

Ach, so ist das. Ich würde sagen, es liegt entweder an den gequetschten Gummiringen oder an den Buchsen selbst. Vielleicht hast du die Schrauben auch zu fest angezogen.


----------



## morph027 (20. Juni 2010)

Ich denke auch, gib den Teilen mal etwas Zeit, um einzulaufen, wenns dann nicht besser wird, sehen wir weiter


----------



## -MIK- (20. Juni 2010)

Den Gummiring kannst Du nicht quetschen, weil Du gegen die Achse ziehst. Die Achse ist das Maß der Dinge. 



Müs Lee schrieb:


> Vielleicht hast du die Schrauben auch zu fest angezogen.



Denke ich eher, werde morgen noch mal die Wippenschrauben anlösen und testen. Wenns dann immer noch so unsensibel ist, kanns nur die Buchse sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (21. Juni 2010)

BTW.: Die Drehmomente stehen in der Rose Betriebsanleitung, Kapitel 27. Werde die gleich mal raussuchen und posten (Heute Nachmittag).


----------



## Deleted138492 (21. Juni 2010)

Reaktion von Rose auf die Nachricht, dass wir auch Winterberg umpflügen wollen:



> Hey,
> *
> es freut uns dass das Grillen positiv angenommen wurde!
> *
> ...


----------



## Flouu (21. Juni 2010)

hey,
neuerdings bremst meine hinterbremse nicht mehr gut oO also wenn ich zb den hebel ganz durchdrücke, kann ich das hinterrad nicht zum stehen bekommen....es gibt nur so ein komisches geräusch und alles virbriert...
woran kann das liegen, öl?
ist die scheibe vielleicht iwie in kontakt mit meinem spray gekommen? wenn ja...was machen? blöcke austauschen? 
oder vielleicht mal stark erhitzen...bin heute einen berg mit fast durchgehend gezogender hinterbremse herrunter gefahren, um die blöcke ordentlich auf temperatur zu bringen, hat aber nix gebracht (ich wurde beim anziehen nicht wirklich langsamer)

ps: die bremse ist 'frisch' gespannt/angezogen...


----------



## Deleted138492 (21. Juni 2010)

Wenn du mit Öl oder irgendeinem Spray hantiert hast, liegt das wohl nahe. Neue Beläge kaufen, Scheibe gut mit Spiritus oder Isopropylalkohol aus der Apotheke reinigen und gut is.


----------



## -MIK- (21. Juni 2010)

@Bremsenthema: Hast Dir denn mal die Beläge angesehen? Vielleicht sin die einfach runter und die Spannfedern schleifen schon in der Bremsscheibe.

@Dämpferbuchsenthema:

So Herrschaften, die Drehmomenttabelle in der Betriebsanleitung ist n besserer Witz, das sind nur die Standarddrehmoment für Mx - Mx Schrauben und deren Festigkeiten. Habe eben die Hebellei noch mal komplett gelöst und getestet. Hat nix geändert. Dann habe ich den Dämpfer vorn los geschraubt. Der Dämpfer fiel nicht runter und wen ich ihn bewegt habe, konnte ich fühlen, dass sich der Dämpfer auf der hinteren Achse schwergängig bewegen lässt. Das Ganze ging sogar soweit, dass ich den Dämpfer schräg aufstellen konnte, ohne dass er aufs Unterrohr gefallen ist.

Ich schließe jetzt daraus, dass die Buchse in der Tat etwas strammer ist und sich erst einlaufen muss. Eine Anfrage an TFTuned blieb bis zum Feierabend unbeantwortet.


----------



## stiffee25 (21. Juni 2010)

hey jungs


was könnte ich für das beefcake(komplett) nehmen wenn ich es verkaufen würde.....vllt könnt ihr mir helfen...


----------



## -MIK- (21. Juni 2010)

2500 - 2700 ?


----------



## funbiker9 (21. Juni 2010)

Warum willst du das BC jetzt doch verkaufen?

Ist halt die Frage, wie groÃ die Nachfrage nach einem BC ist. Ich schÃ¤tze mal recht klein und das drÃ¼ckt den Preis. Wenn der Zustand gut ist zwischen 1900â¬ und 2100â¬ aber wirklich maximal.

Wenn du die Parts einzeln verkaufst oder nur den Rahmen bekommst du wahrscheinlich mehr Knete im gesamten zusammen. Alleine schon fÃ¼r die Fox40 kannst du gut Kohle abgreifen.
Oder halt Rahmen verkaufen und mit den Parts ein neues Radl aufbauen.


----------



## funbiker9 (21. Juni 2010)

dämliche doppel Post...


----------



## Deleted138492 (21. Juni 2010)

Ich würde auch sagen, dass nicht viel mehr als 2000 für das Komplettrad rausspringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bueck (21. Juni 2010)

Sealer schrieb:


> vorhin bestellt:
> 
> Stinger, 36er Deore Blatt und FSA Bashguard
> 
> ist wirklich die günstigste Lösung und der FSA Bashguard sieht auch schick aus




Thema Bashguard umbauen ?
Mal ne dumme Frage: 
Warum werden hier immer Bashguards montiert und das 44ger Blatt in die Tonne getreten? 
Wäre es da nicht einfacher das 44ger Blatt auf der Fräse auf den Durchmesser knapp über den von einem 36ger Blatt zu ändern? 
einfach so? Zähne weg? - Kosten so gut wie nix? Optik = hat nicht jeder 
gruß - bück


----------



## Bueck (21. Juni 2010)

Bueck schrieb:


> Thema Bashguard umbauen ?
> Mal ne dumme Frage:
> Warum werden hier immer Bashguards montiert und das 44ger Blatt in die Tonne getreten?
> Wäre es da nicht einfacher das 44ger Blatt auf der Fräse auf den Durchmesser knapp über den von einem 36ger Blatt zu ändern?
> ...



Stopppppp... o.k.  war ne dumme Frage:
hab grad nachgeschaut (nach dem Tippen) 
... da blieb ja nur noch 4x ein Arm übrig .... 
sehr unangenehm


----------



## Raesfeld (21. Juni 2010)

Weil nicht jeder ne Fräse daheim hat 
Außerdem ist das Bestreben, mehr Bodenfreiheit zu haben. 
Wenn man aber so viel vom 44er runternimmt, bietet es nicht mehr genügend Steifigkeit um ein Aufsetzten zu ertragen.


----------



## Deleted138492 (21. Juni 2010)

Vor allem, weil ein richtiger Bashguard viiieeel stabiler ist. Stell dir mal vor, du knallst mit dem kastrierten KB (an welchem wirklich nicht viel Fleisch bliebe) gegen einen Stein und es verbiegt sich dermaßen nach innen, dass die Kette nicht mehr auf dem Blatt bleiben kann. Dann könntest du dir selbst in den Arsch beissen .


----------



## Bueck (21. Juni 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Vor allem, weil ein richtiger Bashguard viiieeel stabiler ist. Stell dir mal vor, du knallst mit dem kastrierten KB (an welchem wirklich nicht viel Fleisch bliebe) gegen einen Stein und es verbiegt sich dermaßen nach innen, dass die Kette nicht mehr auf dem Blatt bleiben kann. Dann könntest du dir selbst in den Arsch beissen .



 stimmt ...erst in den A... dann ins verbogene Kettenblatt


----------



## Raesfeld (22. Juni 2010)

Mann, ist hier tote Hose  ein ganzer Tag ohne Post...


----------



## Deleted138492 (23. Juni 2010)

Katastrophal !


----------



## -MIK- (23. Juni 2010)

Gut, dann hau ich jetzt einen raus: hatte hier nicht wer seinen Crossline LRS zum Verkauf angeboten?


----------



## Deleted138492 (23. Juni 2010)

Kleine Frage: Braucht BMO bei euch auch immer so lange? Am 16. hatte ich bestellt, am 17. wechselte der Status zu "In Bearbeitung". Der hat sich bis heute nicht geändert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robert80 (23. Juni 2010)

Der schnellste Anbieter war BMO noch nie, aber wenn die Statusanzeige auf Lager war, kam das Zeug dann idR innerhalb einer guten Woche an....


----------



## Deleted138492 (23. Juni 2010)

Jo, war beides auf Lager. Ich hoffe, dass es bald ankommt, ich will endlich das 36er KB montieren.


----------



## Raesfeld (23. Juni 2010)

Wuhaha, morgen gehts nach Willingen


----------



## MoRis (23. Juni 2010)

hi leute wollte mich nur noch mal verischern. Hab das 09 Uncle Modell dort beträgt doch der durchmesser für den Vorbau 1 1/8 oder!?!?!
Danke im Vorraus


----------



## Deleted138492 (23. Juni 2010)

Ja. Der Zollstock hätte dir das auch verraten .


----------



## MoRis (23. Juni 2010)

ist ja nicht ausgebaut.. trotzdem danke, will mir einen neuen bestellen dewegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (23. Juni 2010)

Hat wer ne Idee?

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AhUgzkhgMek"]YouTube- Laufrad_klackt.3GP[/nomedia]

Lautstärke voll rein machen, das Klacken ist kein Vorschlaghammer aus der Nachbarschaft.


----------



## morph027 (23. Juni 2010)

Hättest ja nur die Kappe abnehmen müssen


----------



## Deleted138492 (23. Juni 2010)

Das Maß steht normalerweise sogar auf dem Vorbau.


----------



## Raesfeld (23. Juni 2010)

So, ordentlich Druck auf meine Spielzeugreifen, Dämpfer etwas straffer und den Sattel runter...

Mal schauen ob ich die Eier für den Roadgap habe


----------



## morph027 (23. Juni 2010)

Wenn Dir dein Gefühl sagt, das wird nichts, dann lass es lieber und üb dich in kleineren Dingen. Meist hat der blöde Instinkt Recht und nichts ist ärgerlicher als mitten in der Saison auszfallen. Aber vor allem viel Spass!


----------



## -MIK- (23. Juni 2010)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Hat wer ne Idee?
> 
> YouTube- Laufrad_klackt.3GP
> 
> Lautstärke voll rein machen, das Klacken ist kein Vorschlaghammer aus der Nachbarschaft.



Will nicht nerven aber hat wer ne Idee?


----------



## trigger666 (23. Juni 2010)

@MIK

was mir beim video auffällt, ist das während du mit der pedale geschwindigkeit aufbaust, das geräusch nicht da ist.

wenn das rad dann frei läuft, fängt es an wippen und das knacken entsteht.

kann es sein, das durch das wippen im montageständer die geräusche entstehen?!


----------



## Raesfeld (23. Juni 2010)

Ne, keine Idee... Finde es aber naheliegend, das irgendetwas anderes das Geräusch verursacht, wie trigger schon schrieb.
Aber mach dir mal eine Quetschhülle über das Ende des Schaltzuges, das geht doch so nich!


----------



## trigger666 (23. Juni 2010)

wegen Treffen:

wer von euch reist vorher an? wir werden am 16.07. vor ort sein. evtl. können sich alle, die bereits am 16.07. anreisen, abends treffen?!

gibt es bereits einen zeitlichen ablaufplan für den 17. und 18. ???

übernachtet noch wer in der pension schröder?


----------



## -MIK- (23. Juni 2010)

trigger666 schrieb:


> @MIK
> 
> was mir beim video auffällt, ist das während du mit der pedale geschwindigkeit aufbaust, das geräusch nicht da ist.
> 
> ...



Ne, das Wippen kommt von der Geschwindigkeit des Rads, ist ganz normal. Das Knacken kommt immer im Leer-/Freilauf, ganz selten im Antritt Berg auf und ist sowohl im Montageständer, als auch auf der Straße vorhanden.

Ich habe bereits den Freilauf ausgebaut und geprüft, Problem bleibt bestehen, ich habe die Bremszange abgebaut, weil ich nicht sicher war, obs die Bremse ist, Klacken kommt immer noch, ich habs sogar ohne Kassette im Montageständer versucht und per Hand Schwung gegeben, auch da war das Klacken da. Es kommt aus der Achse von der Nabe, meiner Meinung nach, nur versteh ich nicht, was da so Klacken kann.

Das Klacken ist so stark, dass man es sogar im Rahmen spürt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herkulars (24. Juni 2010)

Ist schon komisch, vorallem weil das klackern scheinbar nicht mit jeder vollen Umdrehung da ist, oder irre ich mich? Ist vielleicht eine Kugel im Lager zerstört oder fehlt?


----------



## euer (24. Juni 2010)

Hat jemand noch so einen kleinen Hebel um die Gabel festzustellen über? Der ging ne Stunde später drauf


----------



## Flouu (24. Juni 2010)

zeltet auch iwer von euch in willingen?


----------



## stiffee25 (24. Juni 2010)

Flouu schrieb:


> zeltet auch iwer von euch in willingen?



nee ich nicht komme mit wohnwagen


----------



## Flouu (24. Juni 2010)

echt?=D
ich will nämlich zelten...nur gibts da nen problem...wenn wir dann bike gehen, weiß ich nicht wohin mit dem ganzen zeug...ein zelt kann man ja nit aufn rücken packen beim biken^^


----------



## Deleted138492 (24. Juni 2010)

Vor allem: Wohin mit dem Rad, wenn du pennst? Kuschelst du damit im Schlafsack oder was?

Btw: Ich habe L0cke mal gefragt, wie viel eine CarbonkefÃ¼ in der Jimbo 09 Variante kosten wÃ¼rde: 60â¬ ohne Bashguard. FÃ¼r eine Sonderanfertigung aus Carbon gar nicht mal so Ã¼bel. Der relativ hohe Preis resultiert aus der AufwÃ¤ndigkeit und den hohen Materialkosten.

Btw': Morgen geht endlich!!! mein Paket von BMO auf die Reise...

Btw'': Dein Zelt kann man sicher in ein Auto der Teilnehmer packen, das sollte kein Problem sein.

lim f(x); x-> +inf = Schule nervt. Wie gut, dass sie bald vorbei ist...


----------



## Flouu (24. Juni 2010)

das habe ich mir auch schon überlegt...also wenns nicht zu schmutzig ist kommts mit ins zelt..passen tuts^^ hab ich schonmal gemacht....wäre halt ne notlösung


----------



## morph027 (24. Juni 2010)

@KeFü: Ich denke, da geht was, wenn alle Jimbo-Fahrer eine haben wollen


----------



## Flouu (24. Juni 2010)

wie gut das ich letzte woche meine letzten prüfungen geschrieben habe (;

ja das wäre natürlich super nett wenn ich die sachen bei einem 'lagern' dürfte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robert80 (24. Juni 2010)

Hi,

mein Kurbelproblem kannten wohl ja die meissten. Auch dass ich es behoben hatte. Immerhin ging es bis zum letzten Tag meines Urlaubs. Heute daheim angekommen, (die folgenden Sachen verstossen gegen den Jugendschutz....)  Kurbel scheppert wieder tierisch und geht nicht ab.

Immerhin ein Lichtblick als ich die Post ansah, Rose hat nach zwei Monaten meine Formula The One auf Garantie zugeschickt, cool! Das montieren spar ich mir aber weil die Kurbel wieder scheppert.

Beim Versuch diese zu demontieren ist mir aufgefallen dass mir die Abdeckung fehlt auf der Seite wo der Abzieher drin sitzt. Alles abgesucht und futsch. Wenn ich die Schraube reindrehe, rührt sich gar nichts, auch nicht wenn ich es richtig fest versuche. Rausdrehen lässt diese sich....

Rose hat mir zwar angeboten vorm Urlaub, als ich ihnen meine Meinung über all die Sachen schrieb, das Rad innerhalb einer Woche abzuholen und wieder zurückzusenden, allerdings nur dass der Adapter eingeklebt wird und ich dann meine alte Shimano Kurbel verbauen kann  (Mein Rad ist im Oktober gekauft, im November erhalten und im April das erste mal gefahren)

Meine Frage, schaut euch mal die Schraube an, wenn ich die reindrehe müsste die Kurbel ja runtergehen, tut sie aber nicht. Hat die Abdeckung was damit zu tun?

Kann es nicht glauben da die ja oberhalb der Schraube sitzt, aber ich bin so mies drauf und will echt nur noch das Ding weg haben. Nie wieder.....

Trotzdem:

Ist laut technischer Zeichnung von FSA die sog. M25 retaining Nut das fehlende Teil?

Hier mal Bilder der Schraube

http://gallery.me.com/r.poelt#100057

Meine zweite Frage:

Rose meinte der Adapter wird eingeklebt, damit ich andere Kurbeln fahren kann. Kann das sein oder wird der eingepresst?


----------



## Deleted138492 (24. Juni 2010)

Also: Dir fehlt die Abdeckung der Schraube mit 10mm Inbuskopf? Dieser Gegenhalter?

Zu 2.: Bisher dachte ich auch, dass das verpresst wird. Vielleicht gibts ja zwei Methoden.


----------



## robert80 (24. Juni 2010)

Hallo Müs_lee,

wenn Du Dir die Anleitung runterlädst, Nummer 10 fehlt mir...

Hier der Link

http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&sourc...eB1YAF&usg=AFQjCNGmXiN5eQvv-ExpwccKHbKTP1kBHg


----------



## stiffee25 (24. Juni 2010)

also nachts könnten wir ein paar bike bei mir reinstellen passen locker 5-6 bikes hinten in den wohnwagen wo sonst motorräder stehen...das wäre kein ding


----------



## Flouu (24. Juni 2010)

joa das wäre super


----------



## Deleted138492 (24. Juni 2010)

"Safari kann diese Datei nicht laden." Scheiss eiPott.

Hast du ein Bild davon?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ka1saa (24. Juni 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> "Safari kann diese Datei nicht laden." Scheiss eiPott.
> 
> Hast du ein Bild davon?


ich spring mal ein, immer diese eipotts ...


----------



## Deleted138492 (25. Juni 2010)

Besten Dank, mein Gutester .

Ja, das Stück meinte ich. Ohne ist man latürnich aufgeschmissen.


----------



## -MIK- (25. Juni 2010)

@robert: Die retaining Nut ist der Kurbelabzieher, die ist bei mir nach der ersten Fahrt weg gewesen. Rose angeschrieben, Retaining Nut zugesendet bekommen und gewundert, warum man die nicht einbauen kann. Du brauchst ein 45 Euro teures Spezialwerkzeug:

FSA Pin Tool

Alles andere klappt nicht, glaubs mir, ich habs ausprobiert.  Zum Schluß hab ich das Ding gekauft und gut war.

---

Noch mal kurz zum Laufradthema: Das Klacken ist Pedalabhängig und erscheint pro Umdrehung ab Geschwindigkeit x. Was wir gestern feststellen konnten, wird die Kassette per Hand gedrückt, wenn das Rad im Leerlauf läuft und klackt, ist das Klacken weg. Lässt man die Kassette los, dann klackts sofort wieder.

Nein, die Kassette ist nicht locker.  Mehrfach geprüft. Für mich siehts fast nach nem Lagerschaden aus.

Dann hab ich ein zweites Thema:

Hab gestern den ausgefransten Zug getauscht (kann die ganzen Horrorstories vom SRAM Trigger gar nicht nachvollziehen, super simpel...) und die Schaltung neu eingestellt. Schaltet tut das Ding gut und sauber, wenn ich allerdings die Pedale rückwärts trete, dann hängt die Kette durch und springt teilweise vom hinteren Ritzel runter.

Ich bin mir sicher, dass vor dem Zugtausch das Problem nicht bestand, kann mir einer verraten, was da falsch ist und wie ichs weg bekomme. Ich brauch das Rückwärtstreten ca. 25.000 mal während einer Tour, z.B. beim Umsetzen in S Kurven oder so.


----------



## robert80 (25. Juni 2010)

Ich sag euch wie ich es mache,

Flex, Kurbel ab, Adapter rein und FSA als das beschissenste Experiment meines Lebens abstempeln

Ansonsten
einschicken und Adapter montiert bekommen, kann ich auch selber (hoff ich )

Geld und nochmals Geld bezahlen um die Kurbel abzubekommen und nicht zu wissen dass ich nicht wieder so eine Soundkulisse habe...

Ne, Nase voll, Flex ist da und tschüss....

Jetzt wart ich noch auf den Adapter von Rose und gut ist es


----------



## robert80 (25. Juni 2010)

-MIK- schrieb:


> ---
> 
> Noch mal kurz zum Laufradthema: Das Klacken ist Pedalabhängig und erscheint pro Umdrehung ab Geschwindigkeit x. Was wir gestern feststellen konnten, wird die Kassette per Hand gedrückt, wenn das Rad im Leerlauf läuft und klackt, ist das Klacken weg. Lässt man die Kassette los, dann klackts sofort wieder.
> 
> ...



Hey Mik, 

ich hatte ähliches als ich mein Sunringle runtergebaut habe und die DT dran gebaut.

Bei mir war ein Spacer (silberner Ring) zwischen Laufrad und Kasette verbaut, ohne Ring klack und Schaltung lief nicht sauber, mit war ruhe...

Das klacken war aber ganz leise, weiss nicht wie es bei Dir ist....

Schau doch mal nach, vielleicht ist das die Lösung? 
Hatte mir auch gedacht dass ich das bei den neuen nicht brauche nach dem Motto, kenn ich ned, war früher auch nicht nötig..


----------



## -MIK- (25. Juni 2010)

robert80 schrieb:


> Bei mir war ein Spacer (silberner Ring) zwischen Laufrad und Kasette verbaut, ohne Ring klack und Schaltung lief nicht sauber, mit war ruhe...



 Wo war der Ring? Es gibt einen Spacer zwischen Freilauf und Nabenlager, der ist auch da wo er hingehört (denke ich zumindest).


----------



## robert80 (25. Juni 2010)

Der Ring ist zwischen Kasette und Aufnahme am Laufrad.

Bin in der Arbeit, kann Dir also kein Bild machen.

Denke es ist ein simpler Spacer um die Kasette weiter nach aussen zu bekommen, allerdings klackte es bei mir auch. Und da Du geschrieben hast dass es Dir beim Rückwärtstreten die Kette versetzt, dacht ich mir eben dass der fehlt....

Das klacken kam ohne Spacer wohl durch die Kette, die nicht sauber gelaufen ist. 

Ansonsten ist es dein Freilauf, wenns Mavic Crossline sind schicks auf die MP3 Garantie ein, hab die auf meinem "Ersatzrad" mein Rose ist ja dauernd kaputt...

Der LRS war auch aus 01/09 und wurde schon zwei mal eingeschickt, kann auch der Freilauf sein. Schau aber trotzdem mal zwischen Kasette und Laufrad nach....


----------



## robert80 (25. Juni 2010)

Bei mir war Mavic immer extrem schnell, innerhalb von zwei Wochen hatte ich die Räder zurück...


----------



## Raesfeld (25. Juni 2010)

Willingen war mal wieder total geil. Wir sind da ganz gut durch die Luft gesegelt 
 Hier mal etwas Bildmaterial vom Arbeitsgerät, vom Starthügel und vom Adidas Drop:




















Der doofe Beigeschmack: Bei der letzten Abfahrt bin ich über einen blöden Stein gedonnert, der mich voll über den Lenker geworfen hat. Hübsche Bauchlandung mit 5 Metern Bremsspur.
Bilanz: Panoramablick auf die Kniescheibe durch einen 5cm breiten Schnitt im Knie. Verbrannte Wundränder und ein zerfetzter Schleimbeutel. Mit 6 Stichen genäht und hübsch verbunden.
Meine Beinprotektoren waren die 661 Comp. Die sind mir bis auf den Knöchel runtergerutscht. Naja, mein Bike hab ich noch nicht bewusst begutachtet, aber der Sattel ist hinüber...


----------



## stiffee25 (25. Juni 2010)

geil das jimbo kann fliegen^^ das 3 bild ist mal hammer geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raesfeld (25. Juni 2010)

Landung war heftig, zumal da direkt ne Rechtskurve mit Bretterzaun kommt


----------



## stiffee25 (25. Juni 2010)

hehe die zäune sind schon *******^^.....mit dem jimbo wäre ich da nicht runter


----------



## Raesfeld (25. Juni 2010)

Sieht nur so hoch aus, liegt an der Kameraperspektive. Hab den unteren Teil vom Bild abgeschnitten, weil man sonst sieht, dass die Kamera direkt überm Boden gehalten wird  ...aber pssst!


----------



## -MIK- (25. Juni 2010)

Alter Schwede, coole Sau Du... 



stiffee25 schrieb:


> hehe die zäune sind schon *******^^.....mit dem jimbo wäre ich da nicht runter



WORD.

Ich mein wir kenne Willingen ja und das Du an der Stelle mit dem Jimbo gedropt bist, RESPEKT!! Ich würds mit der dicken Lady versuchen aber nicht mit dem Jimbo..


----------



## Eksduro (25. Juni 2010)

trotzdem geil getroffen....respekt....will mir dieses jahr unbedingt auch noch willingen angucken...leider kann ich an dem wochenende wo das rose treffen ist nich 

na ja hausse rein und gute besserung...klingt ja unlustich.....


----------



## -MIK- (25. Juni 2010)

Ach jo, ganz verpeilt: Gute Besserung Raesfeld!!


----------



## herkulars (25. Juni 2010)

Geile Bilder! Sieht nach Spaß aus!

Meine Gabel ist endlich wieder da! Gut getimed, morgen geht's in den Urlaub (ohne Bike).

Rock Shox Lyrik 2Step U-turn:


----------



## funbiker9 (25. Juni 2010)

@Raesfeld

Geil 

....und gute Besserung.


----------



## ka1saa (25. Juni 2010)

Raesfeld schrieb:


> Der doofe Beigeschmack: Bei der letzten Abfahrt bin ich über einen blöden Stein gedonnert, der mich voll über den Lenker geworfen hat. Hübsche Bauchlandung mit 5 Metern Bremsspur.
> Bilanz: Panoramablick auf die Kniescheibe durch einen 5cm breiten Schnitt im Knie. Verbrannte Wundränder und ein zerfetzter Schleimbeutel. Mit 6 Stichen genäht und hübsch verbunden.
> Meine Beinprotektoren waren die 661 Comp. Die sind mir bis auf den Knöchel runtergerutscht. Naja, mein Bike hab ich noch nicht bewusst begutachtet, aber der Sattel ist hinüber...


alter schwede , respekt... meine hüpper sind dagegen doch sehr bodenständig ^^, aber den sommer wird dran gearbeitet. hattest inzwischen geburtstag? protektorjacke gabs doch erst da, oder? würde sagen, timing  und glückwunsch nachträglich, jetzt aber erstmal gute besserung und ich wünsch dir in zukunft besser haltende beinprotektoren! kenn zum glück jemanden, der wen kennt (immer diese um-eck-bekanntschaften), der billig an dainese-kram dran kommt, die teile sind wirklich nett ... hab sie allerdings auch noch nicht standesgemäß prüfen müssen , auch wenns bei der letzten tour paarmal kurz davor war ^^.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raesfeld (25. Juni 2010)

Ne, hab Montag erst Geburtstag 

Die Jacke hab ich mir schonmal "ausgeliehen"
Ich denke mal, es lag an der Art des Aufschlagens. Der zu flache Winkel und eine Steinkante haben den Protektor verschoben.


----------



## Deleted138492 (25. Juni 2010)

Mei, was machst du denn für Sachen. Ich hoffe doch, dass ich die Strecke in einem Stück runterkommen werde .

btw: Bashguard ist angekommen, aber ich habe die Schrauben vergessen bzw. werden sie noch nachgeliefert. Passt aber auch mit den kurzen Schrauben . Nachher wird er eingeweiht. Bilder erwünscht oder gabs derer genug?


----------



## Raesfeld (25. Juni 2010)

Erwünscht!


----------



## Deleted138492 (25. Juni 2010)

Kommen dann nachher. Mit DSLR, dann gibts nicht wieder dieses fiese Bildrauschen.

Wie lange bist du jetzt eigentlich ausser Gefecht? "Verbrannte Wundränder und ein zerfetzter Schleimbeutel" hören sich nämlich nicht sonderlich schnellheilend an.


----------



## Raesfeld (25. Juni 2010)

Al´so, optimistisch betrachtet kann ich ab Anfang bis Mitte nächster Woche wieder ohne Krücken gehen. Die Fäden werden in 13 Tagen gezogen. Ab dann kann ich mich langsam wieder ans Fahrrad rantasten.
Aber dann erstmal Rennrad


----------



## Deleted138492 (25. Juni 2010)

Rennrad! Oh du Armer, du bist wirklich gestraft . Schnelle Besserung wünsch ich dir .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sealer (25. Juni 2010)

wow, die bilder sind echt geil. respekt.
bin ja mal gespannt, was ich mich so in Willingen trauen werde. Bis jetzt bin ich noch nicht annähernd so gesprungen. Hier gibts auch net so die Strecken. Also mehr als paar kleine Hüpfer hab ich noch nicht hinter mir.
Bin ja mal gespannt, wie die Strecke für so nen Anfänger wie mich zu bewerkstelligen is.

Protektoren kann man ja dort leihen, oder? ich mein ich hab FF-Helm, Goggle, Knie und Schienbein und Ellenbogen, aber halt keine Weste für Brustkorb und Rücken.


----------



## Deleted138492 (25. Juni 2010)

Sodele, anstÃ¤ndige Fotos mit DSLR (leider nicht ganz scharf, Brille und manueller Fokus beissen sich ein wenig). Updates: 36er XT Kettenblatt (war 1â¬ gÃ¼nstiger als das SLX), E.13DS und E.13 Turbocharger:








Hier in groÃ:


----------



## ka1saa (26. Juni 2010)

wunderprächtig ! wenn ich im sommer mal zu viel geld hab, mach ich mich vielleicht an die dreist mit fremdgrundplatte... vielleicht aber auch nicht ^^.


----------



## -MIK- (26. Juni 2010)

Sagt mal, wie war das noch mal mit den Shimano Kettenblättern an der FSA Kurbel. Meine hier im Thread was gelesen zu haben, dass die nicht passen oder passend gemacht werden müssen, find den Post aber nicht mehr.

War gestern das erste mal seit gut 5 Wochen unterwegs. Mal von der fehlenden Kondi und Kraft ab, hat sich alles relativ gut angefühlt. Die Rippe hat zwar nach einer meiner Lieblingsabfahrten etwas gezwickt aber kein Problem. Was ich aber festgestellt habe, 2-fach gut und schön aber ich brauch ne andere Übersetzung.

BTW.: Habt Ihr eure Umwerfer so eingestell bekommen, dass die schleiffrei sind? Ich hab das Problem, dass dier Kette schleift, wenn ich 

vorne - hinten
klein - groß
groß - klein

fahre. Wenn ich klein - 2. größte fahre, hörts bis zum 4. größten auf zu schleifen, ab 5. muss ich vorne auf groß schalten, dann hab ich bis zu den letzten zwei Gängen wieder schleiffrei.


----------



## Raesfeld (26. Juni 2010)

Also zum Thema Shimano Blätter auf FSA Kurbel:

Ich habe ein 36er Deore Blatt ohne Probleme an der Afterburner montieren können. 

Das Schleifen des Umwerfers sollte man über die Einstellschraube für das kleine KB und die Zugspannung für das große KB hinbekommen.
Aber du kannst auch bei perfekter Einstellung nie alle Ritzel auf einem Kettenblatt fahren. Also Klein-Klein und Groß-Groß geht auch bei 2-fach nicht ohne Schleifen.


----------



## Deleted138492 (26. Juni 2010)

Mit dem 32er KB läuft, richtige Einstellung vorausgesetzt, alles schleiffrei. Mit dem 36er habe ich jetzt aber auch zu kämpfen und mit dem scheint es nicht anders als mit Schleifen bei extremen Gängen zu gehen.

Die Shimanokettenblätter müssen unter Umständen kastriert werden, wenn sie so aussehen wie das da:






Also nach innen hin konvex und nicht konkav wie hier:


----------



## Raesfeld (26. Juni 2010)

Ja, stimmt. Diese Kunststoff-Compound-Kettenblätter wie sie bei der SLX verwendet werden sind unter Umständen nicht ohne weiteres passend. Zu konvex oder konkav kann ich nix sagen. Ich versteh das ja noch nicht mal mit HG und IG


----------



## Deleted138492 (26. Juni 2010)

Erfreuliche Nachricht . Der Umwerfer ist doch schleiffrei einzustellen. War gar nicht so schwer . Nur habe ich beim Basteln bemerkt, dass das Hinterrad ganz schön leiden musste. Krumm isses und Dellen hat die Felge auch noch und die hat ebenfalls einen nicht zu behebenden Höhenschlag, dazu zwei rundgedrehte Alunippel (wieso sind die auch so weich?), einer ist halb abgebrochen und einer ist kurz davor. Ich gebe das Ding besser zum Experten...


----------



## Bueck (26. Juni 2010)

Raesfeld schrieb:


> Ja, stimmt. Diese Kunststoff-Compound-Kettenblätter wie sie bei der SLX verwendet werden sind unter Umständen nicht ohne weiteres passend. Zu konvex oder konkav kann ich nix sagen. Ich versteh das ja noch nicht mal mit HG und IG



Erklärung Konvex-Konkav
Ist das Mädchen brav - bleibt der Bauch konkav, war sie eine Hex wird der Bauch konvex.


----------



## Deleted138492 (27. Juni 2010)

Den kenne ich anders: War das Mädchen brav, ist der Bauch konkav. Ist der Bauch konvex, hatte das Mädchen Sex .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trigger666 (27. Juni 2010)

@raesfeld

coole bilder

und

vor allem gute besserung und schnelle genesung

@alle

gibt es jetzt einen zeitlichen ablaufplan für das onkelz treffen? ist ja bald.
wer ist bereits am 16. da?


----------



## JustFlying (27. Juni 2010)

Hey trigger, ich werde auch schon am 16. anreisen.
@ Raesfeld: uiuiui, coole Aktion Biste dann auch noch das RoadGap gesprungen? Auf jeden Fall gute Besserung, hoffe mal du kannst bis zum Treffen wieder fahren


----------



## trigger666 (27. Juni 2010)

@justflying

wann triffst du ein? vor- oder nachmittags?


----------



## -MIK- (28. Juni 2010)

@Raesfeld: nene, will nicht klein - klein und groß - groß fahren. Mir würde es reichen wenn klein vorn ich bis zum 5. größten Ritzel hinten und ab dann vorne groß schleiffrei fahren kann....


----------



## robert80 (28. Juni 2010)

So meine Kurbel ist nun unten, ohne Flex, hat ja nur 3 Tage gedauert ohne Retaining Nut 

Ich hab den Adapter so wie die Anleitung zeigte zu 80% eingepresst. Nun will der aber keinen millimeter mehr weiter. Einpresschalen wie FSA diese anbietet habe ich nicht, und bei den meisten sind diese so schnell auch nicht lieferbar. 

Viele schrieben hier den Adapter reinschlagen, prügeln oder anderes. Wenn ich die Lagerschale (eine alte) von einer Schimanokurbel eindrehe (der Adapter ist ja kürzer als das Rohr im Rahmen) und mit dem Hammer die restlichen millimeter reinschlage, geht das?
Warum? Weil der Adapter wohl exakt mittig im Rahmen sitzen muss, sonst werde ich wohl mit den Lagern massive Probleme bekommen

Hat jemand das, nicht nur Theoretisch, gemacht und kann mir sagen wie?

Wenn ich das vermurkse ist wohl auch der Rahmen im Arsch, weil der Adapter geht so ohne weiteres bestimmt nicht mehr raus...


----------



## -MIK- (28. Juni 2010)

Also mit Schlagen wirst Du den Adapter bestimmt nicht passgenau eingesetzt bekommen. Da würde ich eher eine alte Lagerschale pro seiter einsetzen und dann versuchen im Schraubstock das Lager mittig zu positioniere.

Alter Du hast aber auch echt die A-Karte gezogen....


----------



## robert80 (28. Juni 2010)

Pech?
Ich hab das Rad seitdem ich es gekauft habe weniger gefahren als mein "Notrad" Gut die Bremse und Gabel kann man vermerzen, waren auch keine Kapitalen ausfälle, die Laufräder die nach dem Service vor sich hin knacksten auch. Kann man alles selbst zur Not machen oder machen lassen.

Die Kurbel ist da was andres...

Wenn das misslingt oder nicht mehr geht, bau ich alle Teile ab, verkauf den Rahmen als defekt und dann war´s das dieses und nächstes Jahr mit biken bis das Geld für einen neuen Rahmen, bestimmt kein Rose mehr, da ist. 

Ich hab viel Geld da reingesteckt dass ich das Rad habe so wie ich es will, Bremsen, Laufräder (jetzt andere), Gabel....
Das hin- und herschicken geht ja, aber damals als Rose sagte in Wochen, äh ne... Wenn ich nicht ne andere Bremse gehabt hätte, wären wieder 6 Wochen warten angesagt gewesen...

Aber egal; darum geht es jetzt nicht: Noch hab ich Hoffnung

Wenn ich das alte Shimanolager eindrehe, müsste es je plan auf dem Adapter liegen, somit verteilt sich die Kraft vom Schlag ja auf den kompletten Adapter und nicht auf dem Gewinde. 

Dann müsste ich das Lager ja sauber und passgenau einschlagen können, oder Pressen. Die Schale müsste oder sollte ja dann genau sauber auf dem Rahmen liegen.

Zum Einpressen hab Ich hab ja eine Vorrichtung hierzu, nur geht halt nix mehr.... Bin ja mit dem Adapter schon fast drin, nur 2mm schauen auf der Antriebsseite raus, 3-4 (Geschätzt) auf der anderen.

Daher Gummihammermethode....

http://gallery.me.com/r.poelt/100065


----------



## Raesfeld (28. Juni 2010)

Mit Gummihammer, Tuch und Holzstück kann man es wohl wagen. Aber natürlich nicht wie ein Kranker draufwemsen, sondern bedächtig in 1/10mm Schritten  Dann sollte die OP gelingen!

ps: Hab gerade meinen ersten Schritt ohne Krücken gemacht, ist aber bei einem geblieben  mit Krücken gehts doch deutlich schneller


----------



## MoRis (28. Juni 2010)

hi,  suche schon mehr als 30min die Maße der ISCG05 Aufnahme. 

Habe welche gefunden aber waren entweder nicht genau auf der Abbildung zu erkennen oder manchen will ich einfach nicht vertrauen.

Wenn einer die richtigen Maße der ISCG05 hat, bitte posten!

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (28. Juni 2010)

Ist es das, was du suchst?







Google Bilder, erster Treffer. Willst du dir deine eigene Kefü basteln?


----------



## MoRis (28. Juni 2010)

ja genau das hatte ich auch, ähm ist das inch oder was für maße sind das und ja baue mir selber eine bzw. mein vadder lasert mir die dann passgenau, ohne das ich was sägen muss


----------



## ka1saa (28. Juni 2010)

Raesfeld schrieb:


> ps: Hab gerade meinen ersten Schritt ohne Krücken gemacht, ist aber bei einem geblieben  mit Krücken gehts doch deutlich schneller


hehe, na dann mal herzlichen glückwunsch noch , diesmal am richtigen tag !


MoRis schrieb:


> ja genau das hatte ich auch, ähm ist das inch oder  was für maße sind das und ja baue mir selber eine bzw. mein vadder  lasert mir die dann passgenau, ohne das ich was sägen muss


hört sich gut an @lasern, will auch ... bei dem schema müssten die maße theoretisch in mm angegeben sein, inch sicher nich. kommt bei grob über den daumen gepeiltem messen mit dem meterstab in etwa hin .

edit: iscg05 size ergibt bei google als 5. treffer:




... viel spaß!


----------



## Deleted138492 (28. Juni 2010)

Zoll sind das sicher nicht. Oder hast du schon mal eine Kefü gesehen, deren Befestigungslöcher 139.7cm weit auseinanderliegen?


----------



## MoRis (28. Juni 2010)

ja hab das eben meinem vadder gezeigt, das sind ganz normale mm angaben nur noch mit zentel für die Maschinen. 

Aber ein Maß bräuchte ich noch, das wo die Rolle Dran hängt also das lange stück. 

Die Länge halt davon und hat das länge Stück auch noch ne Krümmung also k.a 120° oder sowas?

Nochmals Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Deleted138492 (28. Juni 2010)

Miss doch das Kettenblatt aus, den benötigten Winkel, Länge etc. damit es passt und dann machst das auf Papier oder im CAD. Mach einfach Langlöcher in die Platte, dann passt du die Kefü besser anpassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robert80 (29. Juni 2010)

Moin,

also Adapterschale sitzt jetzt sauber drin, mit WD40, nen selbstgebauten Adapter und alte Lagerschalen einer Shimano Kurbel ist die schnell, sauber reingegangen. Warum nicht gleich so wird wohl ewig ein Rätsel bleiben

So beim Einstellen des Umwerfers kam mein Spezl nicht weiter, ich mach alles ausser dass ich an ne Schaltung geh, das ging immer schief bzw. ich kriegs einfach ned gebacken.

Er hat rumgestellt und gedreht wie doof, aber es wurde nur immer schlimmer. Das Ende vom lied, es geht nix mehr und der Schaltzug des Umwerfers ist für die Katz.

Geht der neue Schaltzug denn so einfach wie bei anderen auch rein, also lässt sich der easy durch die innenverlegte Hülle schieben oder ist das nun auch wieder irgendwie mal anders bei Rose?

Hoffentlich einfach, denn langsam glaub ich nix mehr das an dem Rad was einfach so geht

Hoffentlich wars dann für längere Zeit wo ich euch um technischen Rat fragen muss


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (29. Juni 2010)

Oh mann, das ist echt der Knaller! Nicht mal ne Schaltung einstellen können, aber am Tretlager rumschrauben und Adapter selber einpressen 

Schon mal nen Blick in die Anleitung für Schaltwerk/Umwerfer geworfen? Da steht alles schön erkärt drin. Umwerfer ist in der Tat etwas schwerer - aber wenn du es zum ersten mal machst brauchst halt ne Stunde.
Wie man den Zug beim Einstellen schrotten kann ist mir ja das nächste Rätsel 

Aber um deine Frage zu beantworten: Ja man kann einen neuen Schaltzug einfach von vorne durch den Trigger zum Umwerfer durchschieben. Aber nimm nenn Schaltzug und keinen Bremszug 

Übrigens: Schaltung stellt sogar meine Freundin ein. Also einfach mal in Ruhe Anleitung lesen und nicht wild an allen Schrauben drehen


----------



## robert80 (29. Juni 2010)

So Du Knallkopf, ich sagte NICHT dass ich es nicht könnte, ich sagte ich geh da nicht ran wenn ich ned muss. Ich hab für diese Arbeit keine Geduld und keine Lust, auch kein Gefühl. Ist eben so.

Ich mach Bremsen, Laufräder, und alles andere, wennst schon so in die Richtung gehst wer den größeren hat 

Meine Frage war auch 

nicht 

wie ich es einstelle, sondern ob ich bei der Zugverlegung auf irgendwas aufpassen muss. Wenn Du etwas mitliest bzw. ohne dumm rum zu reden, hättest gelesen dass es wohl auch schon zu gekommen ist dass der Schaltzug am Rohr der Gabel schleift und diese aufreibt. Dass die Bremsleitung auch subotimal verlegt ist, bzw. diese beschissen rein und raus geht müsstest Du mittlerweile auch schon erlesen haben... Daher wollte ich wissen ob da wieder was anders oder etwas ist wo ich aufpassen muss ohne Gabel rauszubauen und zu schauen ob da alles so ist wie es sein soll, oder wieder was speziell gemacht wurde.

Ich bin nicht der Mensch bin nach dem Motto probieren geht über Studieren, spricht eigentlich dafür dass ich kein Knallkopf bin und dann rum jammer sondern es sauber machen will....

Schön dass Du so ne tolle Freundin hast die die Schaltung einstellen kann, ich kann es auch wenn ich muss und mein Spezl auch, nur war das (A) NICHT die Frage von mir und (B) fahr ich eine andere Kurbel als normalerweise verbaut ist und ich erstmal schauen muss ob die Kettenlinie überhaupt noch stimmt....


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (29. Juni 2010)

Oh, getroffene Hunde bellen 

Wenn du schon so toll bist, dann weißt du sicher auch, dass das Teil welches scheuert die AUßENHÜLLE ist und nicht der Zug, oder?

Aber zurück zu deinem Problem mit dem Umwerfer: Hast du die schwarzen Distanzringe entsprechend deiner Tretlagerbreite richtig montiert? Wenn das nicht passt klappts auch nicht mit dem Einstellen der Schaltung!
(Steht übrigens auch in der Anleitung )

Aber nu frickel mal weiter und schimpf schön über Rose 

Ach ja - ich lese hier seit dem ersten Post mit und kenne die ganzen Probleme daher sehr gut. (Habe selber auch 3 Rose Bikes) Also mal halblang junger Padawan!


----------



## robert80 (29. Juni 2010)

Komm, hast nicht Schule?


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (29. Juni 2010)

robert80 schrieb:


> Komm, hast nicht Schule?



Und du?? 

Lass die Trollerei - du schießt ein Eigentor nach dem anderen 

Wenn du Hilfe brauchst, dann frag! Ansonsten spam nicht das Forum zu


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (29. Juni 2010)

So, habe mir gerade dein Bike in deinem Profil angeschaut...

Ich muss mich korrigieren - dein Bike ist der OBERKnaller 
Fährst du ernsthaft mit den so verlegten Bremsleitungen rum?


----------



## Raesfeld (29. Juni 2010)

Wie es mir scheint sind die Stahlflex Leitungen um einiges dicker als die herkömmlichen. Daher kann es sein, dass diese nicht durch den Ausgang oberhalb der Wippe passen. Somit wäre die Art der Verlegung gerechtfertigt. (Muss nicht heißen, dass ich sie schön finde)

Aber jetzt hört mal auf euch gegenseitig ans Bein zu pissen.


----------



## Deleted138492 (29. Juni 2010)

Ach kommt Kinners, was soll der Scheiss? Beruhigt euch doch einfach und lasst jeden an seinem Rad frickeln wie er lustig ist...

btw: Lenin, schon mal in diesem Rahmen eine Leitung verlegt? Scheint nicht so.


----------



## robert80 (29. Juni 2010)

Warum ich die Leitung so verlegt habe?

Weil ich meine Formula vor fast zwei Monaten auf Garantie eingeschickt habe und diese erst letzte Woche wieder erhalten habe, die war so lange bei Rose!

Soll ich in der Zeit etwa nicht fahren nur weil es nicht schön aussieht?

Gabel hab ich getauscht weil die RS Revelation das typische Motion Control Problem hatte und ich keine Lust auf einschicken oder selbst alle 2-3 Wochen wieder zu servicen...

Schon mal versucht Stahlflexleitungen durch eine zu kleine Öffnung zu bekommen?
Ja, dann weisst Du es, Nein, dann red bitte nicht so dumm her.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaStErLeNiN (29. Juni 2010)

Gegen das rumfrickeln sag ich ja gar nichts, das kann jeder halten wie er will.

Ich finde es aber nicht in Ordnung das eigene Unvermögen dann auf Rose zu schieben. (Dass Rose an einigen Stellen nachebessern muss, steht außer Frage - Stichwort sich lösende Nadellager usw.)

Bei manchen Fragen hier muss man sich aber wirklich fragen, ob die betreffende Person mit einem Bike vom örtlichen Händler nicht besser bedient wäre.

Wenn ich da sehe, was nachträglich noch an Geld in ein Rosebike investiert wird um es "fahrtauglich" zu machen, hätte man gleich beim Händler vor Ort kaufen können.

Wer beim Internet Versender kauft bekommt teure Komponenten (was nicht heißt, dass diese gleich besser sind) für günstiges Geld - sollte dann aber eben selber Schrauben können.

Wer anfängt an Tretlager, Gabel usw. rumzubasteln sollte meiner Meinung nach die Basics beherrschen. Und dazu gehört auch das Einstellen einer Schaltung.

So sehe ich das - aber da darf jeder seine eigene Meinung dazu haben


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (29. Juni 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> btw: Lenin, schon mal in diesem Rahmen eine Leitung verlegt? Scheint nicht so.



Ja habe ich. Bei Jabba Wood und Beef Cake.
Draht durchschieben - Bremsleitung drüberziehen und dann entlang des Drahtes durchschieben. Dann den Draht raus.
Das Problem ist den Draht durchzubekommen. Es wird aber einfacher, wenn man das Lager der Dämpferwippe aus dem Oberrrohr zieht.


----------



## robert80 (29. Juni 2010)

Also:

"Die betreffende Person hat einen Namen"

Des weiteren:

Ich hab wirklich fast zwei Monate auf meine Bremse gewartet, da die auf Garantie eingeschickt wurde. 

Ich bekam nach zwei Wochen eine Mitteilung nachdem sie bei Rose war, dass die an Formula weitergeleitet wurde, weitere zwei Wochen dann eine Mitteilung sie haben den Hersteller angemahnt. Weitere zwei Wochen.....

Bekommen habe ich diese letzten Donnerstag (auf den Tag genau weiss ich es nicht).

Meine Gabel machte auch zicken, gut ich schraub die auf, service die und zu, na ja, ist halt fast neu das Rad, aber selbst schuld wer was von RS kauft, ergo mein Bier....

Hab ich da was geschrieben, NEIN!!!!!!

Die Kurbel machte schon fiese Geräusche, kann man ja auch ansehen, dass ich keine Lust habe das Rad nach dem Service, im Mai, wieder zwei Tage einzusenden und zu warten ist wohl durchaus normal. Auch die Aussage es würde lange Dauern das zu beheben hat mich dazu bewogen es selbst zu wagen, dann wäre der Sommer vorbei und das seh ich ned ein. 


Beim Adapter war mir nicht klar wie fest ich den reinsetzen muss weil da ein fehler eben fatal enden kann. Da fragte ich lieber, mache ich nicht mehr. Kommt mir schon fast so vor als dürfte man hier nur noch Fotos posten und nur positives schreiben.

Dass ich in keinster Weise irgendwie scharf gegen Rose geschossen habe hier kannst BITTE NACHLESEN, steht weiter hinten. Auch habe ich niemals geschrieben so ein scheiss Rad, es sind die Teile. Dass ich zwei Monate auf ne Bremse warten musste, ist einfach kein guter Service.

Egal ob ich es einsenden oder eben nur das Teil, für mich gehört man da gleich behandelt. Das sage ich hier auch das erste mal....

Die Gabel hatten wir....

Soll ich Deiner Meinung nach z.B. wie bei der Bremse lieber sagen, okay vor der Eisdiele sieht das dumm aus, ich fahr jetzt so lange nicht?
Sorry für mich ist ein Rad in erster Linie dafür da dass man es fährtv nicht posert....
Da kann ich es verschmerzen wenn es dumm für ein paar Wochen aussieht, dass ich dann die Hope behalte, weil sie einfach ne spitzenbremse ist, ist eben so. Ich mag die, wie die Leitungen verlegt werden, da mach ich mir gedanken wenn ich zeit hab, aussehen ist mir echt wurscht....

Zur Kurbel,

würdest Du so fahren wollen mit der FSA?
Wie willst es beheben, wenn die Lager in Ordnung sind?
Neu von mir eingepresst wurden zwischenzeitlich?
Willst Du lange im Sommer auf Dein Rad warten weil zuviel los ist oder Teile nicht da, obwohl es kurz vom Service kam?
Bildete ich mir die Geräusche ein? 

Da ich die nicht leise bekommen habe, war ich bei drei Händlern, alle gaben auf und verwiesen mich an Rose oder FSA

Rose wollte auch was schnell machen, mir den Adapter einpressen. Was dann mit der FSA Kurbel war oder ob ich mir die Kurbel dann selbst kaufe schrieben die nicht. War mir auch egal, den Adapter hab ich bestellt und ne alte XT hatte ich ja da. 

Dass ich gefrage habe und Dir wohl Dein Karma zerstört einer heilen Welt tut mir leid, dass es wohl auch nicht nur Komponenten gibt die alle reibungslos arbeiten, kannst ja in den Foren lesen, egal ob Avid, Formula, Fox oder was weis ich....

Ich bin raus....


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (29. Juni 2010)

robert80 schrieb:


> "Die betreffende Person hat einen Namen"


Meine Aussage hat sich jetzt nicht nur auf dich bezogen.



robert80 schrieb:


> Ich hab wirklich fast zwei Monate auf meine Bremse gewartet, da die auf Garantie eingeschickt wurde.


Waren beide Formula Bremsen defekt, oder warum hast du vorne und hinten die Hope drauf? Über die Außenverlegung sag ich ja auch nichts -es ist die Art der Verlegung.


robert80 schrieb:


> Dass ich zwei Monate auf ne Bremse warten musste, ist einfach kein guter Service.


Ja das ist aber Formula - die hängen im Moment ziemlich hinterher. Bei mir hing an der One der Geberkolben fest. Ich habe vorher bei Formula angerufen und gefragt wie lange es dauert und habe dann beschlossen es selbst zu reparieren. Teile gibts bei bike-components. Kommt aber halt immer drauf an was defekt ist und was das Ersatzteil kostet.


robert80 schrieb:


> Meine Gabel machte auch zicken, gut ich schraub die auf, service die und zu, na ja, ist halt fast neu das Rad, aber selbst schuld wer was von RS kauft, ergo mein Bier....


Rock Shox Gabeln kannst du wenigstens noch selbst servicen und du bekommst die Ersatzteile her. Welches bekannte Problem meinst du denn?
Hattest du Mission oder Motion Control?


----------



## nachtradler (30. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
bin für Willingen, Rosetreffen, draussen. Gestern gestürzt, berghoch (nicht lachen). War zu langsam und der Gang zu groß. Dann ginges 1,50 m nach links runter, Buche erwischt (zum Glück Protektion und FF an) und dann überschlagen. Ellbogen massiv gestaucht und Sehnenabriss am Finger. Morgen wird operiert. Dann 4 Wochen Pause. Also viel Spass in Willingen/Winterberg.


----------



## Raesfeld (30. Juni 2010)

Autsch... Dann mal gute Besserung!

Mein aktueller Genesungszustand sieht wie folgt aus:


----------



## funbiker9 (30. Juni 2010)

nachtradler schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> bin für Willingen, Rosetreffen, draussen. Gestern gestürzt, berghoch (nicht lachen). War zu langsam und der Gang zu groß. Dann ginges 1,50 m nach links runter, Buche erwischt (zum Glück Protektion und FF an) und dann überschlagen. Ellbogen massiv gestaucht und Sehnenabriss am Finger. Morgen wird operiert. Dann 4 Wochen Pause. Also viel Spass in Willingen/Winterberg.



Ach je....dann wünsch ich Dir mal schnelle & schmerzfreie Genesung.


----------



## Deleted138492 (30. Juni 2010)

Sö, ich habe vorhin die Kante am Leitungsausgang mit Feile und Dremel bearbeitet. Die Leitungen haben erstaunlich wenig unter meiner Arbeit gelitten . Am Wochenende müsste ich Bescheid geben können, ob die Operation erfolgreich war oder nicht.

@ beide Invaliden: Gute Besserung!


----------



## ka1saa (30. Juni 2010)

nachtradler schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> bin für Willingen, Rosetreffen, draussen. Gestern gestürzt, berghoch (nicht lachen). War zu langsam und der Gang zu groß. Dann ginges 1,50 m nach links runter, Buche erwischt (zum Glück Protektion und FF an) und dann überschlagen. Ellbogen massiv gestaucht und Sehnenabriss am Finger. Morgen wird operiert. Dann 4 Wochen Pause. Also viel Spass in Willingen/Winterberg.


heieiei, shit happens, gute besserung! ...und da sag mal noch einer, protektoren wären bei unserem einsatzgebiet völlig überbewertet ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (30. Juni 2010)

Protektoren und FF könnte auch so mancher RRler gebrauchen.

2 Dinge noch:

1. Die langen Kettenblattschrauben von Truvativ mit 14,5mm langen Hülsen sind für die FSA wohl zu lang. Jedenfalls musste ich die Hülsen kürzen.

2. Wenn man die Wippe ausbaut, sollte man bloß die 6 Unterlegscheiben auffangen, die runterpurzeln werden. Beim Einbau alle Schrauben ein wenig locker lassen. Am besten am Oberrohr lösen, Bolzen samt Scheiben reinstecken, den kleinen Bolzen in der Mitte lockern, den unteren Bolzen auf einer Seite durchstecken (Metallscheibe aussen, Kunststoff innen). Beim Einbau des Bolzens *muss* man ihn erst mitsamt den Scheiben auf einer Seite durchschieben, Wippe und Streben festhalten und wieder rausziehen, 10er Inbus an seiner Stelle durchstecken und dann von der anderen Seite aus den Bolzen durchschieben. Es ist nämlich gar nicht einfach, die Scheiben auf beiden Seiten gleichzeitig anständig zu positionieren und schnell krumm sind sie auch noch, also bloß nicht draufkloppen, wenn der Bolzen nicht rein will! Mit lockerer Wippe kann man den Dämpfer auch besser wieder einbauen.


----------



## MoRis (1. Juli 2010)

hi leute nochmal wegen kettenfÃ¼hrung, kann sein das sich keiner bei rose mal informiert hat? 
Also es gibt nen Rose Chainguide und der past genau ans Uncle Jimbo der wird auch standardmÃ¤Ãig am Beef Cake verbaut. 

Also fÃ¼r die die es wissen wollen Artikelnummer 1286096  und kostet 25,90 â¬.

Naja ich brauch die jetzt auch nicht mehr meine ist fertig  muss ich nur noch dran schrauben.

Ride on!


----------



## MoRis (1. Juli 2010)

hi leute nochmal wegen kettenführung, kann sein das sich keiner bei rose mal informiert hat? 
Also es gibt nen Rose Chainguide und der past genau ans Uncle Jimbo der wird auch standardmäßig am Beef Cake verbaut. 

Also für die die es wissen wollen Artikelnummer 1286096  und kostet 25,90 .

Naja ich brauch die jetzt auch nicht mehr meine ist fertig  muss ich nur noch dran schrauben.

Ride on!


----------



## MoRis (1. Juli 2010)

sry für doppelpost da ist wohl was schief gegangen....


----------



## Raesfeld (1. Juli 2010)

Der war ja sogar dreifach


----------



## Flouu (1. Juli 2010)

lol...hatte da vor ca 2 min angerufen und der hatte mir das auch mit der chainguide von rose gesagt^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (1. Juli 2010)

Vor ein paar Monaten hieß es noch, das sei gestorben...


----------



## morph027 (1. Juli 2010)

Hm, kann mal jemand einen Link posten? Finde nix wenn ich suche oder die Artikelnummer eingebe...interessiert mich.


----------



## stevenscrosser (1. Juli 2010)

Bei mir geht die Artikelnummer auch nicht.


----------



## Deleted138492 (1. Juli 2010)

So die Herren, ich habe ein fettes Problem. Da nachtradler ausfällt, bricht meine Möglichkeit, nach Willingen und zurück zu gelangen, zum größten Teil weg. Sealer kann uns am Samstagmorgen mitnehmen, muss aber schon abends wieder zurück. Also müsste uns einer entweder bis nach Luxemburg oder zu irgendeinem größeren HBF in Deutschland kutschieren (Düsseldorf, Köln). Öffentliche Transportmittel sind eher schlecht bis sehr schlecht. Entweder wir starten abends um 22:15 (12h Anreise) oder morgens um 4:10 (8h Anreise) und müssen mit Zug und Bus (seeehr schlecht, da ich nicht immer das Rad im Auge behalten kann und wir es uU nicht in den Bus laden dürfen) reisen. Mein Vater könnte uns auch Freitagabends dorthin bringen, bliebe aber noch immer die Rückfahrt...

Wir könnten auch zurückradeln, aber das würde ganz schön lange dauern.


----------



## ka1saa (1. Juli 2010)

MoRis schrieb:


> hi leute nochmal wegen kettenfÃ¼hrung, kann sein das sich keiner bei rose mal informiert hat?
> Also es gibt nen Rose Chainguide und der past genau ans Uncle Jimbo der wird auch standardmÃ¤Ãig am Beef Cake verbaut.
> 
> Also fÃ¼r die die es wissen wollen Artikelnummer 1286096  und kostet 25,90 â¬.
> ...


kanns sein, dass die nur fÃ¼rs 2010er passt? fÃ¼rs 09er brauchte man bisher immer ne extrawurst, daher der aufwand... aber wunderbar, wenn dir und allen 2010er fahrern schonmal geholfen ist !

edit: find Ã¼brigens auch nichts ^^...


----------



## underdog (1. Juli 2010)

die Rose Chainguide passt auch an die 2009 Bikes und die steht wohl nicht im Online shop


----------



## ka1saa (1. Juli 2010)

underdog schrieb:


> die Rose Chainguide passt auch an die 2009 Bikes und die steht wohl nicht im Online shop


kk, irgendwelche daten und bilder vorhanden? naja, @moris: wenn du die bald hast, kannst ja dann berichten .


----------



## MoRis (1. Juli 2010)

Also online hab ich die jetzt auch nicht gefunden, aber wie vllt. bekannt Rose hat mehr als wie im I-net oder Katalog steht nach meiner erfahrung. 

Also Bestellung mache ich gleich, bin selber schon gespannt wie die aussehen wird. 

Hab zwa jetzt eine, die mein Vadder gemacht hat aber da fehlt immer noch die Rolle und für den aufand der dann noch kommen würde, bestell ich mir die einfach.

Ride on


----------



## morph027 (1. Juli 2010)

Rolle gibts bei NC-17 auch einzeln...die taugt ganz gut. Bin aber trotzdem auf Bilder gespannt


----------



## [email protected] (1. Juli 2010)

@ MaStErLeNiN 

Nicht aufregen lohnt nicht... aber danke für das Bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hempblend (2. Juli 2010)

Hi zusammen, ich habe eine frage an alle Uncle Jimbo 1 und 2 Fahrer. 

Da ich ein bike gesucht habe, das für actionreiche Abfahrten taugt und trotzdem noch sehr gut den Berg hoch geht, hab ich mir das UJ 1 bestellt, samt RP23 und der Kindshock. Hab gestern bei Rose angerufen und die meinten es gäbe nur noch 2 Rahmen in XL deshalb hab ich gleich zugeschlagen. Musste jetzt aber feststellen, das die RS Lyrik gar keinen Lockout hat. Ist das ein großer Nachteil beim uphill? Fahre schon öfter auch mal im Wiegetritt. Hat die ne Plattform oder sowas? Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit der Lyrik beim uphill? Zur not werde ich versuchen noch auf die FOX zu switchen. Was meint ihr? Danke!


----------



## hempblend (2. Juli 2010)

sorry, doppelpost


----------



## Raesfeld (2. Juli 2010)

Lockout wird total überbewertet 

Wenn die Gabel abgesenkt wird, wird sie auch automatisch straffer. Dann kann man auch ganz locker im Wiegetritt eine steile Rampe hochballern. Natürlich nutzt sie dabei ein paar cm des Federwegs, aber der Onkel ist ja auch kein CC Bike


----------



## hempblend (2. Juli 2010)

ok, wenn sie straffer wird is das scho gut so. werd dann wohl erstmal bei der Lyrik bleiben und testen. 400EUR mehr sind halt auch kein Pappenstiel. Was kann man denn ber der Lyrik R alles einstellen ausser U-Turn? Die Infos im Netz dazu sind sehr spärlich.


----------



## Raesfeld (2. Juli 2010)

Ich kann jetzt nur von der 2009er Lyrik berichten. Ich weiß nicht ob sich was geändert hat.

Also man kann erstmal durch den Einbau einer anderen Feder die Härte richtig einstellen. Dann hat man noch die Möglichkeit den Rebound einzustellen. Und U-Turn.

Das wars auch schon   Allerdings hat die Gabel so ein gutes Grundsetup, dass man gar nicht mehr Einstellungen braucht.


----------



## funbiker9 (2. Juli 2010)

Die 2009 Lyrik ist meines erachtens nach etwas arg überdämpft. Trotzdem kommst du mit ihr im abgesenkten Zustand gut berg auf.


----------



## hempblend (2. Juli 2010)

ok, danke für die Info! Schönes Bild übrigens von dir in Willingen. Das schafft Vertrauen ins bike


----------



## Raesfeld (2. Juli 2010)

Bitte, danke!


----------



## ka1saa (2. Juli 2010)

hempblend schrieb:


> Zur not werde ich versuchen noch auf die FOX zu switchen. Was meint ihr? Danke!


- erstens ists kein problem, solang das rad noch nicht in der montage ist, noch teile zu tauschen, aber...
- zweitens hat die 2010er (wie die 2009er) fox 36 talas auch keinen lockout, sondern "nur" absenkung, low-/highspeed-druckstufe, rebound... oder kriegst schon die 2011er-modelle? da hat die fox laut homepage tatsächlich nen lockout.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (2. Juli 2010)

Denn Lockout kann man sich bei der Fox schenken, auf 100mm abgesenkt bleiben nach SAG noch 70mm über und damit kommt man wunderbar die Berge hoch...

Kenne leider die 2010er mit FIT auch nicht, aber die 2009er Talas passt absolut in das Rad. 

Da ich persönlich immer noch einen Bogen um alles wo 2Step dransteht machen würde und ich das "Kurbeln" bei U-Turn absolut unpraktikabel finde, würde ich ganz klar zur FOX raten.

Nächste Woche kommt mein neues Spielzeug Werde deswegen auch nicht mit dem Jimbo in WiBe sein, sondern "fremdgehen" 

Bleibt aber natürlich dabei das wir mit 3 Mann kommen...


----------



## ka1saa (2. Juli 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Denn Lockout kann man sich bei der Fox schenken, auf 100mm abgesenkt bleiben nach SAG noch 70mm über und damit kommt man wunderbar die Berge hoch...


confirmative . aber 400 mehr sind halt doch auch ein argument (moment, ich hab die fox ... verfluchter kaufrausch).


----------



## Sealer (2. Juli 2010)

so, hab heute die Stinger montiert und das 36er Kettenblatt.
So ganz zufrieden bin ich jedoch noch nicht, wenn ich auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt bin, läufts nicht wirklich gut auf der Rolle, die ist dann irgendwie zu weit außen hab ich das Gefühl. Aber ich glaub ich hab auch zu wenig Platz zwischen Rolle und Hinterbauschwinge, da hats beim hoch schalten bischen probeleme gemacht.
Werd es mir jetzt nochmal genauer anschauen und ne kleine Proberunde drehen

Edit: hab jetzt mal die Unterlagsscheiben zwischen Rahmen und Stinger rausgemacht, aber wenn die Kette auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt ist, läuft sie immer noch nicht richtig in der Rolle sondern eben weiter innen, auf dem Rollenrand. mhh


----------



## morph027 (2. Juli 2010)

Das soll so...


----------



## Deleted138492 (2. Juli 2010)

Nee, er meint die Scheiben zwischen Trägerplatte und Rahmen.

Dass die Rolle auf den inneren Wulst springt, muss so sein. Damit wird eine leicht höhere Umschlingung erreicht. Eigentlich unnötig, da es praktisch nix ausmacht.


----------



## morph027 (2. Juli 2010)

Jop, hab ich genau beim absenden auch gemerkt und gleich schnell geändert. Du Fuchs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sealer (2. Juli 2010)

ah ok, danke für die Info, hat mich irgendwie bischen irritiert.
aber hab grad ne kurze Probefahrt gemacht und funktioniert bestens


----------



## Deleted138492 (2. Juli 2010)

Und so was schimpft sich also "the strongest and lightest bashguard ever made". So einen Scheiss kaufe ich mir nie wieder. Alu ist doch das einzig Wahre! Mit 5-6km/h gegen einen Sandstein und dann so was  !!!


----------



## ka1saa (3. Juli 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> lightest


das wort lightest hätte dich stutzig machen müssen ...


----------



## euer (3. Juli 2010)

Hmm ist doch nur eine Delle drin oder ist da noch mehr kaputt?

Weis jemand wo man von Avid das Entlüftungskit ohne Bremsflüssigkeit bekommt? Wollte eher Dot5.1 da reinfüllen anstatt die Dot4. 
Ich mein es gab gestern Fading nachdem ich die etwas "mehr" gefordert hab.


----------



## Deleted138492 (3. Juli 2010)

Da ist noch mehr im Arsch. Auf dem 4. Bild erkennt man 3 Risse und 2 verbogene Streben.


----------



## euer (3. Juli 2010)

Ah ok, Risse sind nicht gut. Bestärkt mich dann doch wieder in meiner Meinung, dass am MTB Leichtbau nicht viel zu suchen hat.


----------



## Child3k (3. Juli 2010)

euer schrieb:


> Weis jemand wo man von Avid das Entlüftungskit ohne Bremsflüssigkeit bekommt? Wollte eher Dot5.1 da reinfüllen anstatt die Dot4.
> Ich mein es gab gestern Fading nachdem ich die etwas "mehr" gefordert hab.



Da is doch 5.1 drin ... also jedenfalls ist das bei meinem Kit so gewesen.


----------



## euer (3. Juli 2010)

Ok, dass hört sich gut an. Ich hatte mal danach gegoogelt und nur immer was mit DOT4 gefunden.


----------



## Raesfeld (3. Juli 2010)

Also, hau die Stinger wieder ran


----------



## Deleted138492 (4. Juli 2010)

Hä? Wie, was, wo, wer? An wen ist das gerichtet?

btw: Wir haben nun eine Mitfahrgelegenheit fürs Treffen und werden ebenfalls schon am Freitag eintreffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raesfeld (4. Juli 2010)

Das mit der Stinger ist an dich gerichtet! Schmeiß dieses Leichtbauteil aufn Schrott und klatsch die alte KeFü wieder ran. Die ist schließlich bewährt


----------



## Deleted138492 (4. Juli 2010)

Nee, die DS ist aus Stahl und funzt besser als die Stinger. Edler isse auch noch . Ich habe e.13 mal zum Bashguard angeschrieben und ihre Produktbeschreibung Wort für Wort auf die Goldwaage gelegt. Mal sehen, was die antworten.

btw: Hier mal die Teilnehmerliste fürs Treffen, Samstag + Grillen:

funbiker9
ich
davide91
cyclo-dude
JustFlying
tgindia
trigger666 +1
Flouu
[email protected] +2
eminem7905
stevenscrosser
stiffee25 +1
Sealer
Toolpusher69 (vielleicht)

Für Sonntag (bisher):

funbiker9 +X
ich
davide91
Justflying (vielleicht)
cyclo-dude
tgindia
trigger666+1
Flouu
noch jemand?

@ Raesfeld: Kommst du denn auch oder nicht?


----------



## ka1saa (4. Juli 2010)

Raesfeld schrieb:


> Das mit der Stinger ist an dich gerichtet! Schmeiß dieses Leichtbauteil aufn Schrott und klatsch die alte KeFü wieder ran. Die ist schließlich bewährt


die hat müs lee doch auch nicht standgehalten ... nichts gegen dich, müs lee  sind ja schließlich gebrauchsgegenstände! wie wärs mit nem bashguard aus edelstahl ? dann bricht wahrscheinlich das rad vom bashguard ab und nicht andersrum ^^...

ach ja, ich sag noch endgültig ab fürs rose-treffen, auch "spontan" lässt sich da nichts mehr machen vor august, viel spaß allen anderen!


----------



## W.K. (4. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

ick habe im Moment ne paar Teile im Bikemarkt drinstehen für eure Räderchen, unter anderem auch ne Kettenführung, Umwerfer etc. Also schaut einfahc mal rein: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showcat.php/cat/500/ppuser/10760


----------



## funbiker9 (4. Juli 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Nee, die DS ist aus Stahl und funzt besser als die Stinger. Edler isse auch noch . Ich habe e.13 mal zum Bashguard angeschrieben und ihre Produktbeschreibung Wort für Wort auf die Goldwaage gelegt. Mal sehen, was die antworten.
> 
> btw: Hier mal die Teilnehmerliste fürs Treffen, Samstag + Grillen:
> 
> ...



...du hast den MIK vergessen, oder?


----------



## Flouu (4. Juli 2010)

fahren wir sonntag eigentlich nach winterberg oder nicht?


----------



## Deleted138492 (4. Juli 2010)

Nee, MIK hat sich die Hand gebrochen und fällt genau wie nachtradler aus.

Ja, Sonntag ist Winterberg angesagt.

@ funbiker: Wie viele Leute bringst du mit? Grillen die auch mit uns?


----------



## Sealer (5. Juli 2010)

so, meine Teilnahme am Rose Treffen wackelt nun auch ein bischen
heute blöd gelandet und übern Lenker abgestiegen.
Hab jetzt erstmal für eine Woche ne Gipsschiene am linken arm, wegen Haarriss am Radiusköpfchen vom ellenbogen. außerdem ist er geprellt und handgelenke tun im moment noch verdammt weh.
naja in einer woche kontrollröntgen, schiene sollte dann schon abkommen, aber wie es mit Belastung aussieht weiß ich noch nicht

dem Onkel ist soweit ich sehen konnt nix passiert


----------



## Raesfeld (5. Juli 2010)

Och mann, wasn hier los?! Ihr müsst mir doch nich alles nachmachen 
Bald sind alle Rose-Fahrer außer Gefecht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sealer (5. Juli 2010)

jo, willingen kann ich wohl knicken.
da ich heute morgen starke Schmerzen im rechten Handgelenk hatte nochmal zum Doc, röntgen, CT. Egebniss : am rechten Handgelenk ist was abgesplittert. Am Mi erfahr ich wie vorgegangen wird.


----------



## euer (5. Juli 2010)

Ich such eine schnelle Reifenkombi die noch halbwegs zu einen AM passt. 
Ich denke die Strecke wird Schotterweg und Waldautobahn sein. Mir geht manchmal der recht hohe Rollwiderstand der Nobbys auf die Nerven wenn ich solche Strecken fahre und möchte die eingentlich nicht auf solchen Touren unnütz aufbrauchen.


----------



## ka1saa (5. Juli 2010)

euer schrieb:


> Ich such eine schnelle Reifenkombi die noch halbwegs zu einen AM passt.
> Ich denke die Strecke wird Schotterweg und Waldautobahn sein. Mir geht manchmal der recht hohe Rollwiderstand der Nobbys auf die Nerven wenn ich solche Strecken fahre und möchte die eingentlich nicht auf solchen Touren unnütz aufbrauchen.


also AM-tauglich und nobby hat zu hohen rollwiderstand? ich würde bei AM schon eher richtung fat albert tendieren als andersrum zu was mit weniger grip. auf meinem cc-rad hab ich die racing ralphs, die kann ich für die waldautobahn empfehlen ^^, fürs AM meiner meinung nach aber halt nicht... kommt natürlich auch immer drauf an, was man mit dem rad so macht...


----------



## Raesfeld (5. Juli 2010)

Evtl. Rocket Rons in der 2.4er Breite. Verschleißen aber sehr schnell...
Oder Conti Mountain Kings in 2.4 (hatte das gefühl, das der MK in 2.2 weniger Widerstand hat als der NN in 2.2)


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (5. Juli 2010)

euer schrieb:


> Ich such eine schnelle Reifenkombi die noch halbwegs zu einen AM passt.
> Ich denke die Strecke wird Schotterweg und Waldautobahn sein. Mir geht manchmal der recht hohe Rollwiderstand der Nobbys auf die Nerven wenn ich solche Strecken fahre und möchte die eingentlich nicht auf solchen Touren unnütz aufbrauchen.



Vergiss mal die Schwalbe-Reifen und schau dich bei Maxxis um. Maxxis sind nicht so schnell abgefahren wie die Schwalbe und der Grip bleibt auch konstanter wie bei Schwalbe. Wenn du wirklich nur Waldautobahn und Straße fährst könnte der Aspen was für dich sein. Vorne Aspen und hinten High Roller SS - da sollte dann aber alles schön trocken sein. Ansonsten die Kombi vorne Ardent und hinten den Aspen - da hast du dann mehr Reserven.


----------



## Deleted138492 (5. Juli 2010)

He Raesfeld, bist du nun dabei oder nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raesfeld (5. Juli 2010)

Ne, bin noch mit dem Knie am genesen 

Geht zwar gut voran, aber ich kann es noch nicht genug beugen um in die Pedale treten zu können. Und wenn ich versuche meiner Mutter zu erklären, das ich wieder in den Bikepark will... Die reißt mir den Kopf von den Schultern 

Ich setzte mich jeden Tag aufs Bike und versuche wie weit ich schmerzfrei biegen kann aber es reicht halt noch nicht um die Kurbel komplett zu drehen 
Ende der Woche kommen die Fäden raus. Vielleicht gehts dann besser *hope*

Demzufolge bin ich beim Treffen nicht dabei... vielleicht beim nächsten Mal!


----------



## euer (5. Juli 2010)

Danke für die Tips  
Den MK hatte ich auf meinem alten CC-Rad auch drauf, kann da aber leider keinen Vergleich mehr zum Nobby anstellen, vorallem weil das noch ein 2.0er war. Nur das der Nobby jetzt schon 5x länger hält



> AM-tauglich und nobby hat zu hohen rollwiderstand? ich würde bei AM schon eher richtung fat albert tendieren als andersrum zu was mit weniger grip



Wenn der Nobby jetzt runter ist, wollte ich auch den Fat Albert holen. Suche jetzt aber was für eine CTF/Marathon und für eine schnelle Runde durch die Bauernschaften.
Ich werde mir die Reifen mal angucken und nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen ob das für eine einmalige Sache wirklich Sinn macht :-/


----------



## -MIK- (6. Juli 2010)

Auuuutschnnnn.....









So siehts aus, wenn man nach 2 Stürzen auf der ersten DH Abfahrt nicht aufhört und über die kleine Rampe vom Funride viel zu langsam fährt. Senkrechter Einschlag und das wars mit dem Handgelenk...

Bin jetzt wieder zu Hause, OP war am 30.06., ein Tag vorm Geb...  Bin jetzt erst mal länger nicht mehr hier zu sehen, Tippen ist als Rechtshänder schwer mit links. 

Viel Spaß an alle und ride on...

MIK


----------



## morph027 (6. Juli 2010)

Gute Besserung!


----------



## yuexel99 (6. Juli 2010)

Und weil ihr alle nicht radfahren könnt steigen jetzt meine Krankenkassenbeiträge - toll - danke Jungs


----------



## tokessa (6. Juli 2010)

Gute besserung 
Zum thema reifen, es gibt da einen der kann gar nix und der heißt nobby nic.


----------



## herkulars (6. Juli 2010)

@MIK: Wenn du was machst, dann richtig, oder? Gute Besserung!


----------



## Deleted138492 (6. Juli 2010)

Was macht ihr denn für Sachen. Eieiei. Einer nach dem anderen bricht weg. Nachher stehen die Rosejungs noch alleine da...


----------



## euer (6. Juli 2010)

Aua, dass sieht mies aus. Gute Besserung


----------



## ka1saa (6. Juli 2010)

gute besserung auch von mir, sehr beschissen sowas, hatt ich auch mal. drück die daumen für eine gute genesung !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trigger666 (6. Juli 2010)

@ alle kranken da draußen

Gute besserung

ich hoffe nach dem treffen sind es nicht noch mehr!

sonst können wir einen onkelz meet rote kreuz threat eröffnen

wann geht es am 17.07. los? gibt es einen treffpunkt und uhrzeit?


----------



## Deleted138492 (6. Juli 2010)

Nee, da wurde noch nix festgelegt. Schlagt was vor, wir sind eh schon am Freitag vor Ort.


----------



## Flouu (6. Juli 2010)

halb 10 - 10 uhr am 'haupteingang'?^^


----------



## Flouu (6. Juli 2010)

halb 10- 10 uhr am 'haupteingang'?^^


----------



## Astroluca (7. Juli 2010)

Mein Uncle Jimbo, mit dem neuen bashring 






By astroluca at 2010-07-06


----------



## morph027 (7. Juli 2010)

Der schwarz-braune davon hätte besser gestanden....Oder du findest noch ein, zwei weiße Akzente am Bike (Sattel, Felgen). Ich würds aber nicht übertreiben, der reine schwarz-weiß Kontrast steht den wenigsten Bikes.


----------



## Sealer (7. Juli 2010)

so neue Diagnose, links hats das Kahnbein erwischt -_-


----------



## funbiker9 (7. Juli 2010)

Bin aus dem Rosetreffen leider raus....


----------



## Deleted138492 (7. Juli 2010)

Ja Mensch, wie viele denn noch???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JustFlying (7. Juli 2010)

Mir geht's noch bestens, hoffe das bleibt bis nächste Woche so
@Trigger- ich werde irgendwann Freitag früh ankommen, angepeilt ist 10-11 Uhr.
Und um MüsLees Liste zu aktualisieren, ich bin auch am Sonntag da (& Montag auch noch)


----------



## Flouu (8. Juli 2010)

soo...kefü ist soweit fertig...
nur habe ich jetzt folgendes problem, ich bekomme die kette nicht auseinander um sie zu kürzen=p
wie mache ich das?^^ eine nite rausschlagen? oO

so siehts mom aus...





ach ja...wie viele ketteneinheiten habt ihr herraus genommen? 4-5?


----------



## Eksduro (8. Juli 2010)

dafür gibbet kettennieter....damit drückst du den stift raus....empfehlenswert danach ist ein kettenschloss um sie wieder zuzukriegen,

kostet 1,50 eur zb von sram....

ich glaub ich hab 4 glieder rausgenommen, über die sufu findest du hier aber auch nen rechner im forum wo du die ideal länge berechnen kannst...



hab aber auch noch was an alle anderen die auf 2-fach umgerüstet haben und das 2 kettenblatt getauscht haben:

hab ein 36er deore montiert mit nem truvativ bash und den langen race face schrauben und die ******** knarzt ohne gnade...passt da was mit dem kb nich?


hatte alles schonmal 3 mal auseinander, gesäubert, gefettet usw aber die sau is immer noch soooooooo laut.....?!


----------



## herkulars (8. Juli 2010)

Knack weg Schon reingeguckt?

Wenn's wirklich an den Schrauben/Blättern liegt vielleicht mal mit Montagepaste versuchen.


----------



## Flouu (8. Juli 2010)

ja hab sogar grad noch so ein kettennieter gefunden(= habe jetzt erst mal 3 glieder raus genommen...aber ohne kettenschloss zu gemacht....habe den bolzen einfach wieder rein gedrückt..^^


----------



## bbsuisse (8. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen, ich möchte mir gerne ein Uncle Jimbo zulegen. Entscheidung steht schon fest, nur bei der Größe bin ich mir unsicher. Bin 195cm groß und hab eine Schrittlänge von 97cm. Werde wohl überwiegend trails fahren (up & down!), aber auch viel in bikeparks damit unterwegs sein. 

Wer hat in etwa meine Größe und kann was dazu sagen? XL find ich mit 64cm Oberrohr recht lang. Ist es denn in XL bei der Größe noch einigermaßen handlich?  

thanks schonmal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flouu (8. Juli 2010)

ker ker...wollte gerade meine kettenblätter abmontieren....geht aber nicht...diese torx-schrauben sitzen ja sowas von fest=P eine schraube habe ich auch schon kaputt gemacht >< ka wie ich die jetzt noch loskriegen soll...gibts da iwie einen tollen trick die um schrauben zu lösen?^^


----------



## JustFlying (8. Juli 2010)

@bbsuisse
Ich bin 1.89m groß, habe eine Schrittlänge von 95cm und habe mich für L entschieden. Mir passt es, der Rahmen ist so recht handlich.
Falls du damit längere Touren fahren willst, wäre zumindest ein längerer Vorbau am L Rahmen empfehlenswert, zusätzlich bräuchtest du eine längere Sattelstütze; die Syncros AM ist bei mir bis zum maximum rausgezogen.
Das längere Oberrohr des XL Rahmens könntest du über einen kürzeren Vorbau ausgleichen- dadurch wird das Bike auch wieder etwas verspielter
Noch ein Tipp- lass dir unbedingt die NobbyNics tauschen, machen die Jungs von Rose kostenlos solange das Bike noch nicht in der Montage ist.

@Flouu
Hm, dieses Problem hatte ich auch- hab die Schrauben mit bisl WD40 eingesprüht und ne Weile gewartet, dann gings.
Wie hast du die eine Schraube denn kaputt gekriegt?


----------



## Flouu (8. Juli 2010)

abgerutsch...schrauber packt jetzt nimmer richtig...so ein mist...muss man da eig noch iwas gegenhalten auf der anderen seite?


----------



## JustFlying (8. Juli 2010)

Ich habe nur mit nem Torx die Schrauben auf der einen Seite gelöst... Das Loctite was da drauf ist hat die Sache ganz schön erschwert...


----------



## bbsuisse (8. Juli 2010)

@JustFlying

hmm, das mit der Sattelstütze könnte zum Problem werden, da ich auf jeden Fall die Kindshock mitordern möchte. Das könnte dann im L Rahmen wohl knapp werden. Kann vielleicht jemand sagen wie weit man die ausfahren kann? Also komplett mein ich. 

Und fährt jemand den Onkel in XL? Würde mich über eure Erfahrungen freuen. thx!

Das neue Modell hat übrigens schon den Albert drauf. Allerdings die performance, die Evo Version kostet 30EUR extra.


----------



## Flouu (8. Juli 2010)

auf der anderen seite einfach nen imbus nehmen...hatte i nit gesehen=D

ehm..okey..so weit so gut...habe jetzt das kleinste kettenblatt und das mit 36 zähnen dran...die kurbel ist nun auch wieder am bike...aber jetzt kommt das mit der schaltung...
auf dem kleinsten ritzen funtzt alles...aber die kette kommt nicht auf das 36er...es versucht es zwar...aber bleibt dann zwischen den beiden blättern...und da bringt mir die kette ja nix....was muss ich machen??


----------



## Raesfeld (8. Juli 2010)

Würde mal glatt vermuten, dass du das große KB falsch herum montiert hast. Bei mir kann die Kette nämlich gar nicht zwischen die Blätter fallen, da der Abstand zu gering ist.


----------



## ka1saa (8. Juli 2010)

bbsuisse schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, ich möchte mir gerne ein Uncle Jimbo zulegen. Entscheidung steht schon fest, nur bei der Größe bin ich mir unsicher. Bin 195cm groß und hab eine Schrittlänge von 97cm. Werde wohl überwiegend trails fahren (up & down!), aber auch viel in bikeparks damit unterwegs sein.
> 
> Wer hat in etwa meine Größe und kann was dazu sagen? XL find ich mit 64cm Oberrohr recht lang. Ist es denn in XL bei der Größe noch einigermaßen handlich?
> 
> thanks schonmal!


hast du irgendeine möglichkeit, irgendwo ein jimbo L oder XL probezufahren? hab auch kein XL, das vorneweg ^^, fahr L bei 187/94 (was ja schon noch ein stück kleiner ist) und ich finds hart an der grenze (sattelstütze - bei mir die joplin - am anschlag, standardmäßig nicht die beste bein- und sitzposition zum "normalen fahren", bin ab 30km immer weiter nach hinten gerutscht), zum hochfahren/touren/... könnts größer sein (bergab ists gut, keine frage). hatte dann mal nen längeren vorbau dran, dann wars prima zum touren, sah sch... aus  und bergab wars eher ne verschlechterung (schwerpunkt und so), jetzt hab ich son mittelding, indem ich nen lenker mit mehr rise (40mm) dran hab und bin voll zufrieden inklusive mäßiger touren (muss ja auch erstmal durch wald und wiesen zu sog. bergen kommen ^^).

fazit: ähhh kommt immer auf den verwendungszweck an xD


ps: @flouu: tststs, einfach ne torx runddrehen, das war nicht der sinn ihrer erfindung, wusst garnicht, dass das geht . spaß beiseite, der abstand zwischen kefü und schwinge ist schon enorm, wenn das 3. loch erhalten bleibt, meinst, der kleine steg bringt was an stabilität bzw. andersrum: besteht gefahr, dass der minimale abstand sich negativ auswirkt (anschlagen, einquetschen...)? naja wobei, mit sag sollts ja schon anders aussehen .


----------



## Flouu (8. Juli 2010)

jaa...ich glaube raesfeld hatte recht...ich habe das blatt außen und nicht innen montiert...sorry für das mangelnde fachwissen..komme mir selbst ein wenig dämlich vor^^...ist mein erstes bike an dem ich rumschraube...^^

aber jetzt ist es endlich fertig!!^^ und es funtzt super(=

nur der bashring fehl jetzt noch...und aus der kette müssen noch 2-3 glieder herraus..aber sonst müsste es eig so passen..hoffe ich


----------



## funbiker9 (8. Juli 2010)

Deine Kettenführung führt aber die Kette gar nicht...die solltest du noch drehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flouu (8. Juli 2010)

jaa...das ist mir auch vorhin noch aufgefallen


----------



## herkulars (9. Juli 2010)

> Und fährt jemand den Onkel in XL? Würde mich über eure Erfahrungen freuen. thx!



Ja, ich! 195/94. Zusätzlich noch 400er Stütze zum besseren Kraxeln. Ich habe bisher den Standard-Vorbau drangelassen (70) und bin bergab voll zufrieden. Vielleicht teste ich mal was kürzeres.
Wo kommst Du denn her? Dem Benutzername nach Schweiz? Ich hätte sonst gesagt Du kannst mal meinen Bock probefahren, aber die Anfahrt wird wohl recht weit.

Ich sehe grade, dass Rose noch das Testbike-Angebot hat, allerdings nur innerhalb Deutschland.


----------



## mw.dd (9. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe jetzt nach langem hin und her für meine Freundin das Jabba Wood Edition bestellt. Die Auftragsbestätigung kam postwendend; als Liefertermin wurde der 10.8. avisiert.

Wie realistsich sind denn Eurer Erfahrung nach die angekündigten Termine? Kann man sich da einigermaßen drauf verlassen? Mitte August soll es in den Urlaub gehen, natürlich mit dem neuen Rad...


----------



## funbiker9 (9. Juli 2010)

Auch wenn ich von Rose nicht mehr so ganz überzeugt bin...aber die Liefertermine haben immer lobenswert gut gepasst. 
Sind wirklich zuverlässige Liefertermine. 

Ich habe 2 Räder bei Rose bestellt...und beide Räder waren am ersten angegebenen Termin  da .


----------



## ka1saa (9. Juli 2010)

hab außerhalb der hochsaison bestellt unds ne woche vor dem angegebenen termin gehabt. aber kann man sicher schlecht vergleichen.


----------



## Deleted138492 (11. Juli 2010)

Mal eine Frage: Hat einer eine Helmkamera und nimmt die nächstes Wochenende zufällig mit?


----------



## Deleted138492 (11. Juli 2010)

Mal eine Frage: Hat einer eine Helmkamera und nimmt die nächstes Wochenende zufällig mit?


----------



## nachtradler (12. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
viel Spass nächstes Wochenende. Und gute Genesung an alle Verletzten. Liegt wohl am langen Winter, jetzt soll alles nachgeholtwerden.


----------



## flo-air (12. Juli 2010)

Hallöchen,
noch ne kurze Frage: ich habe die Kettenführung für mein Jimbo
bestellt und schon zu Hause und wollte nur fragen, wie ich die Kurbel abbekomme.
Wurde sicherlich schon mal hier irgendwo erwähnt, bin aber ehrlich gesagt zu faul zum suchen, sorry , sind aber auch mehr als genug Seiten.
Nen Kettennieter habe ich und kann auch damit umgehen 

Danke schonmal

Grüße vom Flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herkulars (12. Juli 2010)

Kurz mal die Suche bemüht:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=7007776&highlight=kurbel#post7007776


----------



## cyclo-dude (12. Juli 2010)

ich wollt nur mal sagen, hab auch nen XL rahmen.198cm und 96cm SL
ich würd sagen der passt mir ganz gut so, will damit auch eher touren fahren.
aber wieso habt ihr sie stütze so weit raus?
ich habe die normale easton VICE und könnte noch 2cm mehr rausziehen und es passt perfekt.
oder habt ihr klickies die da höher bauen oder so?


----------



## flo-air (12. Juli 2010)

@ Herkulars: Danke für die schnelle Hilfe, ich werde mich mal ran machen... 

Danke und schönen Tag noch, genießt die Hitze


----------



## Deleted138492 (12. Juli 2010)

Mal eine Frage: Sollte ich für die Parks besser die Big Betty oder den Swampthing aufziehen? Oder besser gleich den Ardent bestellen (den ich eh mal kaufen wollte)?


----------



## trigger666 (12. Juli 2010)

hi, ich denke, auf deine reifenfrage bekommst du hier mehr antworten als dir lieb ist.

jeder hat seinen favorit. meiner ist ganz klar muddy mary 2,5" freeride version.


----------



## Deleted138492 (12. Juli 2010)

Ja ok, aber es sollte sich zwischen den beiden (dreien) Kandidaten entscheiden. BB für trockenen und festen Boden, Swampthing für losen und nassen Boden (Ardent für alles). Ist der Boden in den Parks denn eher fest oder gibt es auch die eine oder andere Passage mit lockerem Boden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (12. Juli 2010)

Der MM funktioniert bei so gut wie jedem Bodenverhältnis gut. Auch mein Favorit.


----------



## Raesfeld (12. Juli 2010)

Kommt aufs Wetter an. Willingen ist zum Beispiel eher fest. Allerdings hast du auf der Freeride-Strecke eine ganz dünne Schicht Bruchsand auf der Oberfläche, welche jeden Reifen an die Haftungsgrenze bringt. Aber durch die Anlieger egalisiert sich das in einem gewissen Rahmen.


----------



## Deleted138492 (12. Juli 2010)

Schwalbe kommt mir so bald aber nicht wieder ans Rad. Als ich die Betty wieder montierte, sah ich, dass die nach knapp 2 Monaten Einsatz genau so runtergefahren ist wie der Swampthing nach 6 1/2 Monaten. Zudem schneidet der Ardent in allen Tests super ab.


----------



## funbiker9 (12. Juli 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Ja ok, aber es sollte sich zwischen den beiden (dreien) Kandidaten entscheiden. BB für trockenen und festen Boden, Swampthing für losen und nassen Boden (Ardent für alles). Ist der Boden in den Parks denn eher fest oder gibt es auch die eine oder andere Passage mit lockerem Boden?



Der Freeride ist Brechsand...also eher harter Boden.
 Der DH ist wohl eine Mischung zwischen Erde und Stein. Also mal locker mal fest mal feucht und mal trocken.


----------



## Deleted138492 (12. Juli 2010)

Hmmm, ich denke, ich packe einfach die Swampthings mit ins Auto. Wenn ich sie brauche, habe ich sie immerhin zur Verfügung. Ich glaube nämlich nicht, dass der Ardent bis Freitag Morgen hier wäre...


----------



## funbiker9 (12. Juli 2010)

Was hast du denn gerade für Reifen drauf?


----------



## Deleted138492 (12. Juli 2010)

Die Bettys, aber ich merke sehr gut, dass die auf lockerem Boden nicht gegen die Swampthings anstinken können.


----------



## trigger666 (12. Juli 2010)

wenn nicht entscheide doch vor ort. es gibt bestimmt einen gut sortierten bikeshop in willingen.


----------



## Deleted138492 (12. Juli 2010)

Was latürnich die beste Option wäre.


----------



## funbiker9 (12. Juli 2010)

Mach dir nicht so viele Sorgen wegen den Reifen. Es kommt immer noch auf das können des Fahrers an. Betty's reichen völlig aus. Solange es nicht matschig ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trigger666 (12. Juli 2010)

4 tage noch 

gestern hat sich ca. 15 Meter vor meiner haustür(schneller geschotteter waldweg bergab) ein 18-jähriges Mädel abgelegt. trotz helm schwere kopfverletzung. inkl. rettungshaubschrauber einsatz.

also, immer schön vorsichtig sein!


----------



## Deleted138492 (12. Juli 2010)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Solange es nicht matschig ist.



Eben. Wer weiss, was alles kommen wird . Egal, schaun wir mal, dann sehn wir schon.


----------



## Deleted138492 (12. Juli 2010)

Ähem. Mal wieder eine Frage: Wer nimmt uns mit von Willingen nach Winterberg?


----------



## Flouu (12. Juli 2010)

der zug^^ man muss dann glaub 3x umsteigen, aber insgesamt dürfte das alles ca 1h dauern...vllt nen bissel länger, aber eig ohne stress^^

kann mir vllt mal einer sagen, warum mein fahrrad von allein schaltet?=/ bzw meine ritzel hinten...die kette bleibt nicht auf einem ritzel, sonders springt nach 2-3 umdrehungen auf ein anderes ritzel und dann wieder zurück...andauernt...obwohl die kette gerade läuft...
was ist das? ist am 'schaltarm' iwas faul...?


----------



## Deleted138492 (12. Juli 2010)

Nee, an der Einstellung des Schaltwerks. Einfach mal nach "Schaltwerk einstellen" googeln oder das Handbüchlein zu Rate ziehen. Ist ganz einfach zu erledigen.


----------



## herkulars (13. Juli 2010)

Moment! Bevor Du anfängst rumzuschrauben:

Sind die Umlenkrollen vom Schaltwerk sauber oder klebt ne fette Dreckschicht drauf?
Kette gut gefettet oder sind vielleicht einzelne Glieder fest?

Hatte ich beides schonmal und hat genau den Effekt ausgelöst. Wenn's das nicht ist Müs Lees Tipp befolgen.
Und wenn es dann noch immer nicht funktioniert könnte noch das Schaltauge verbogen sein. Hattest das Schaltwerk Kontakt mit einem Hindernis?


----------



## Flouu (13. Juli 2010)

alles klar dann werde ich mal kette&co ordentlich reinigen..hoffe das es danach behoben ist..

leider weiß ich das nicht ob ich mit dem schaltauge mal iwo 'vorgedonnert' bin...ich werde jetzt erst mal eure tips anwenden, und dann schau ich mal weiter(;

danke


----------



## herkulars (13. Juli 2010)

Kann mir jemand mal bitte auf die Schnelle den AUSSENdurchmesser des Sattelrohres vom 09er Jimbo messen? Heute abend kann ich selber messen, ich bräuchte den Wert aber grad jetzt...


----------



## Flouu (13. Juli 2010)

sry...hab kein 09er

habe gerade mal alles sauber gemacht...kette raus und ordentlich entfettet..so gut es ging...auch die rollen vom kettenwechsler habe ich sauber gemacht...naja...es ist glaub besser geworden...jedoch bin ich noch nicht ganz zufrieden...ab und an will die kette auf ein anderes ritzel...

habe den arm auc ein wenig nachjustiert...die rollen laufen nicht 100% 'parallel' zu dem ritzel...2-3° nach rechts geneigt (von oben betrachtet) vllt hat der arm wirklich einen schlag abbekommen....naja für die bikeparks am WE wirds wohl noch klar gehen^^
außerdem ist rose ja auch ja...vllt können die mir dann nen bissel weiter helfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (13. Juli 2010)

Ich habe 36.2mm gemessen, es ist dann wohl eine 36.4er Klemme.

btw: Mein Schaltwerk steht auch ein paar Grad krumm. Das hat aber auch noch keinen harten Feindkontakt gehabt...


----------



## Deleted138492 (13. Juli 2010)

Hier auch noch? Was soll der Scheiss?


----------



## herkulars (13. Juli 2010)

> Ich habe 36.2mm gemessen, es ist dann wohl eine 36.4er Klemme.



TOP! Danke!


----------



## Raesfeld (13. Juli 2010)

Das mit dem Vonalleineschalten (Ghostshifting) hatte ich auch nach meinem ersten Bikeparkbesuch. Bei mir lag es daran, dass die Zughülle des Schaltwerks aufgesplissen ist und sich ineinandergeschoben hat.
Könnte aber genau so gut die leichte Schräglage des Schaltwerks sein.


----------



## funbiker9 (13. Juli 2010)

Flouu schrieb:


> der zug^^ man muss dann glaub 3x umsteigen, aber insgesamt dürfte das alles ca 1h dauern...vllt nen bissel länger, aber eig ohne stress^^
> 
> kann mir vllt mal einer sagen, warum mein fahrrad von allein schaltet?=/ bzw meine ritzel hinten...die kette bleibt nicht auf einem ritzel, sonders springt nach 2-3 umdrehungen auf ein anderes ritzel und dann wieder zurück...andauernt...obwohl die kette gerade läuft...
> was ist das? ist am 'schaltarm' iwas faul...?



Genau das hatte ich auch..und weißt du was es bei mir war? 
Ich sags dir: Die Maxle Steckachse hatte sich leicht gelöst. Guck da zur Sicherheit mal nach.


----------



## HansWurst666 (13. Juli 2010)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Genau das hatte ich auch..und weißt du was es bei mir war?
> Ich sags dir: Die Maxle Steckachse hatte sich leicht gelöst. Guck da zur Sicherheit mal nach.



Ja, war bei mir auch das Problem. Dadurch steht auch das Schaltwerk leicht schief.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flouu (13. Juli 2010)

okey...das wäre natürlich topp wenns so leicht zu beheben wäre...werde es morgen sofort ausprobieren(;

und was ein scheiß video!!
lol die wohnen ca 15 min weg von mir^^affen=D


----------



## Flouu (14. Juli 2010)

also bei den kleinen ritzeln und dem großen kettenblatt liegt die kette bis jetzt ruhig (toi toi toi)^^...bei den kleinen gängen...also kleines blatt, große ritzel, will sie sich andauernt umlegen=/
keine ahnung was ich noch machen soll...

was ich aber auch sehr komisch finde ist, dass seit dem ich 2 kettenblätter+ kefü habe, sich die anzeige am lenker geändert hat oO meine höchsten gänge sind nun links, und meine kleinsten gänge sind rechts..also der rote balken..ich habe da doch null gemacht....versteh ich nicht =P


----------



## Deleted138492 (14. Juli 2010)

Neuigkeiten:



> Hallo Müs Lee,
> 
> wir werden am Freitag eintrudeln. Wir, das sind Bobby Root, Andy Heimerdinger und Ich (Peter).
> Wir werden diverse Beef Cakes und 1-2 Uncle Jimbos mitbringen die Ihr dann gerne mal fahren könnt.
> ...



Wo sollen wir uns eigentlich treffen?


----------



## Deleted138492 (14. Juli 2010)

Der Treffpunkt ist in Willingen um 10 unten am Lift! Wer später eintrudelt, soll sich bei mir melden! Ich gebe meine Handynummer per PN an die durch, die sie noch nicht haben.


----------



## wintergriller (15. Juli 2010)

An alle Stinger-Fahrer:

Ich habe meinem 2009er Jimbo gestern auch eine KeFü gegönnt 

Folgende Combo ist jetzt montiert:
NC-17 Stinger
NC-17 God Ring
FSA Afterburner mit 22er original und 36er XT Kettenblatt
11-34er Kassette
Kette um drei Glieder gekürzt

Nach ein wenig sägen und feilen hatte ich die KeFü soweit, dass ich auf dem 36er Blatt alle Gänge mit sauber geführter Kette bis zum max. eingefedertem Hinterbau fahren konnte. Beim Wechsel auf's kleine Blatt schliff die Kette allerdings seitlich am 36er  Und die Kettenlinie war dadurch, dass die Kette weiterhin in der Nut der KeFü lief, eher "suboptimal"....
Wenn ich die KefÜ soweit gegen den Uhrzeigersinn drehe, dass auf dem kleinsten Blatt keine Führung mehr gegeben ist (so ist es nach verschiedenen Aussagen hier im Forum wohl eigentlich gedacht, da auf dem kleinen Blatt eigentlich keine Führung nötig ist.... wer heizt schon auf dem 22er einen Berg runter ), wird die Kette nur bei unbelastetem Hinterbau wirklich geführt. Beim Einfedern schlabbert das Teil schon ganz schön rum.... sah ähnlich aus wie auf dem Bild von Flouu....

Da ich bei sowas recht pragmatisch bin und eine anständige Führung auch bei stark eingefedertem Hinterbau haben wollte, habe ich kurzerhand die Nut der Kefü-Rolle in Richtung Montageplatte verbreitert. Quasi nur 2mm vom großen Durchmesser der Rolle stehengelassen und den Rest auf den kleinren Durchmesser runtergeschnitten/gefeilt! Die "Schräge" auf der anderen Seite, da wo Blackspire draufsteht habe ich so gelassen!

Ergebnis: Die Kette wird jetzt auf beiden Bläätern geführt. Auf dem kleinen zwar nur bei unbelastetem/wenig eingefedertem Hinterbau, auf dem größeren dafür in allen Lebenslagen  Die Kette kann beim Wechsel zwischen den beiden Blättern einfach in der nun breiteren Nut hin und herrutschen!

Wie hat das bei euch gepasst? Wird die Kette bei euch auch eingefedert noch geführt?

Bin jedenfalls mit meiner Lösung erstmal zufrieden. Morgen geht's auf Alpencross, dann kann das Teil zeigen was es draufhat


----------



## herkulars (15. Juli 2010)

Das Problem hab ich nicht. Bei mir wird die Kette auf beiden Blättern geführt. Sie sollte eigenlich auf die Wulst (in Fahrtrichtung) ganz links springen. Ich habe allerdings noch kein 36er Blatt montiert und auch die Kette nicht gekürzt. Vielleicht ist durch das Kürzen die Spannung höher und die Kette springt deswegen nicht hoch?


----------



## Eksduro (15. Juli 2010)

sööööö,


dann wünsch ich allen beteiligten mal viel spass am wochenende in willingen....bin leider nich dabei,  das passte terminlich leider nich...


ich hoffe ihr benehmt euch so gut das es sowas 2011 nochmal gibt 


...und lasst die knochen heile....stehen ja im moment genug jimbos und cakes verlassen in der garage wie man das der verletztenliste hier entnehmen konnte....


----------



## ka1saa (15. Juli 2010)

Eksduro schrieb:


> dann wünsch ich allen beteiligten mal viel spass am wochenende in willingen....bin leider nich dabei,  das passte terminlich leider nich...
> 
> 
> ich hoffe ihr benehmt euch so gut das es sowas 2011 nochmal gibt
> ...


hrhr, jep, da schließ ich mich an, viel spaß leute! werd am we auch mal ne gediegene runde fahren, mehr is leider nich. nächstes jahr dann vllt. !


----------



## tapfererkrieger (15. Juli 2010)

hi

ich habe mir gestern nach langem überlegen ein uncle jimbo bestellt.
habe ein super angebot erhalten, und da konnte ich doch einfach nicht nein sagen 

es wird ein jimbo 1 mit ein paar extras:
umwerfer xt
wechsler und schalthebel x9
joplin 4
fox rp 23
shimano saint bremsen (ich liebe sie  )
shimano clicks

jetzt muss nur der nächste monat schnell vergehen.

grüsse aus der schweiz


----------



## Deleted138492 (15. Juli 2010)

Gute Entscheidung. Und die Saint wirst du zu Recht lieben . Ich tus auch .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tapfererkrieger (15. Juli 2010)

liebe die saint schon lange.
fahre sie an meinem session88 dh.
ist genau die bremse, nach der ich lange gesucht habe.


----------



## Deleted138492 (15. Juli 2010)

Jo, stimmt. Sorglos, kraftvoll, bissig, standfest. Wenn ich da an meine (Ex-) The One denke...


----------



## tapfererkrieger (15. Juli 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Jo, stimmt. Sorglos, kraftvoll, bissig, standfest. Wenn ich da an meine (Ex-) The One denke...



genau. und sie hat super power auch für ein bisschen schwerere fahrer 

hate vorher die code am downhiller..... die war eindeutig mehr in reperatur als auf dem trail


----------



## Deleted138492 (15. Juli 2010)

Ach, was mich noch interessiert, da du den Vergleich Code/Saint hast: Kannst du dieser Grafik beipflichten? Also, dass die Code wirklich sooo viel schlechter als die Saint ist (Saint ganz oben, blau gestrichelt; Code ganz unten, rot durchgehend)?







http://www.bikeradar.com/mtb/gear/article/how-we-test-hydraulic-disc-brakes-24345


----------



## tapfererkrieger (15. Juli 2010)

ich kann dir nur sagen, dass ich das erste mal als ich mit der saint unterwegs war den ganzen tag nur ein grinsen auf dem gesicht hatte.

dagegen bei der code wars eher ein schmerz verzertes gesicht, weill die finger dermasen schmerzten....


----------



## Deleted138492 (15. Juli 2010)

Hehe, das sagt schon alles .

btw: Das Grinsen kenne ich nur zu gut .


----------



## corratec1234 (15. Juli 2010)

guten abend,

gibt es eine möglichkeit an das granite chief 09er modell eine kettenführung zu montieren, allerdings möchte ich gerne das kleine und mittlere KB beibehalten und weiternutzen.
könnt ihr mir nen tipp geben?

gruß mike


----------



## Deleted138492 (15. Juli 2010)

Da das GC keine ISCG-Aufnahme hat, bliebe nur Tretlagerklemmung. Allerdings ist standardmäßig eine BB30-Kurbel montiert, womit keine Kefü in Frage kommt. Entweder Rahmentausch oder Kurbeltausch.


----------



## ka1saa (15. Juli 2010)

hab mir heute nen schönen snake-bite geholt, dacht mir erst: holla, heute is das fahwerk aber butterweich xD! dann: irgendwie is die kurvenlage schlecht... dann: *flopflopflop* oh. achso. mal die schussfahrt stoppen.

ist das bei euch auch son act, den reifen (fat albert) wieder auf die felge (crossmax sx) zu schubsen? ich hab ja schon viele reifen geflickt, beim jimbo komischerweise bisher noch nicht *lol*, aber da gehen sogar rennradreifen leichter wieder auf die felge ^^. haben da zu zweit mit mehreren reifenhebern rumgeochst... naja hauptsache, es konnt danach weitergehen . hab dann mal bisl mehr druck drauf gemacht als vorher, damit war zwar der rollwiderstand auch kleiner, aber bergab ists doch auch nicht so grippig... naja, wenn die reifen runter sind, gibts tubeless.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (15. Juli 2010)

Scheiss vBulletin!


----------



## Deleted138492 (15. Juli 2010)

Jo, meine Swampthings wollen auch nie so, wie ich es gerne hätte. Die Bettys sind gegen die schon fast selbstmontierend ^^. Für erstere brauche ich immer zwei große Reifenheber, bei letzteren reichen zwei Hände.


----------



## herkulars (16. Juli 2010)

^ Kann ich genau so bestätigen. Die Swampthings sind furchtbar zu de/montieren. Bettys fallen fast von alleine runter, sobald die Luft raus ist.

Das sind doch falt-Alberts, oder? Dann wundert mich aber, dass es so schwer geht.


----------



## ka1saa (16. Juli 2010)

herkulars schrieb:


> Das sind doch falt-Alberts, oder? Dann wundert mich aber, dass es so schwer geht.


ja. mich auch ^^.


----------



## tgindia (16. Juli 2010)

Männer, was solltet Ihr nicht tun wenn Ihr zum Supergeilen Rosetreffen nach Willingen wollt?
Richtig, in den Baggersee gehen und eine Mittelohrentzündung einfahren :-/
Somit muss ich mich leider als Wochenendtotalausfall Krankmelden wünsche den verbleibenden Mitglieder viel Spaß *Schnüff*

Hoffe natürlich, dass Ihr ein paar Runden für mich dreht und die übrigend Würschtels mit viel Bier runterspült. 
Mein Dank schon mal vorab an Müsli für die tolle Orga und Rose sollt ich (oder auch die anderen Ausfälle ;-) ) fast schon persönlich absagen!

Ist nämlich toll, dass die da mitmachen und alle am Start sind!!! Vielleicht lesen sie ja aber auch hier mal wieder mit - Dann DANKE ROSE!

Haut rein Jungs


----------



## trigger666 (16. Juli 2010)

@alle

wir sind heute gegen 13uhr in willingen eingetroffen. traum wetter. nicht zu warm. top. wir schieben unsere räder in den fahrradkeller, ist er schon voll mit rose bikes. cool. wir haben die selbe pension wie die rose crew inkl. bobby root.

ab 15 uhr waren wir auf der strecke. ist der hammer. der freeride ist super flowig und der downhill eine echte herausfoderung.

wir freuen uns auf morgen. erst park dann party!!!!!

so leute bis morgen früh um 10uhr. 

gute besserung an alle kranken.

keep on rollin 
gruß
trigger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (16. Juli 2010)

Ich wünsch euch Mädel's viel Spaß. Und laßt MüsLee nicht soviel an seinem Rad rum schrauben .

Bleibt heile...


----------



## Sealer (17. Juli 2010)

hört sich echt gut an. vor allem auf den flowigen Freeride hät ich so lust gehabt.
naja, bike hat im moment ja leider auszeit, am Dienstag kommt bei mir erstmal ne Herbert-Schraube rein ^^


----------



## corratec1234 (17. Juli 2010)

@müs lee, rahmen neukauf kommt nicht in frage. 

ich würde mir dann eher die 2-fach slx kurbel mit bash kaufen und die fsa kurbel demontieren. welchen kettenspanner müsste ich mir denn dann noch kaufen oder welchen würdet ihr mir empfehlen. kenne mich damit nicht aus.

gruß


----------



## Raesfeld (17. Juli 2010)

Die Stinger ist zu Recht sehr beliebt und kostet auch fast nix.
Kannst ja mal recherchieren. NC-17 Stinger heiÃt das Teil fÃ¼r knappe 30â¬


----------



## corratec1234 (17. Juli 2010)

na super, genau die habe ich mir schon ausgesucht. wusste nur nicht ob das so passt.
dann such ich mir mal eine neue kurbel, hätte gerne eine hone aber die gibts ja leider nicht mehr. 

gruß


----------



## Raesfeld (17. Juli 2010)

evtl. gebraucht über ebay oder den Bikemarkt hier im Forum?
Du müsstest dann die Stinger für die Innenlagermontage nehmen, die könnte sogar ohne zurechtsägen passen. Da müssten Schlimmstenfalls ein paar Millimeter abgefeilt werden. 
Sehr beliebt ist aktuell auch die SLX Kurbel von Shimano. Aber je nach Farbwunsch ist auch ne XT oder ne Sram vorstellbar. Bei den Srams weiß ich aber nicht ob die den Shimanos das Wasser reichen können.
Einfach mal informieren und googlen!


----------



## herkulars (18. Juli 2010)

Warum gibt's hier eigentlich keinen Livebericht vom Treffen? Schlechter Service!


----------



## Raesfeld (18. Juli 2010)

Stimmt! Irgendeiner hat doch bestimmt nen Laptop oder ein Handy mit Internet dabei. 
Also lasst mal was hören!


----------



## Flouu (18. Juli 2010)

dann schrieb ich jetzt mal was=D

also es ging gestern um 10 uhr los
leider hat es erst ein wenig geregnet, wodurch man aber auf der strecke mehr grip bekommen hatte...^^

bobby&co haben uns dann ein paar tipps gegeben wie man zb die freeride strecke schneller und besser bewältigen kann

zudem durften wir dann noch ein paar beef cakes fahren....sind echt cool die teile

um 7 war dann lecker grillen angesagt...lamm...lachs...steaks...würstchen...und viele salate und soßen...richtig lecker(=^^







bobby und ich...ich seh schon ein wenig fertig aus=D

ach ja...er ist echt nen freak=D richtig lustiger typ^^


heute ist nochmal biken in winterberg angsagt...leider kann ich da nicht hin weil ich mir doch eine ziemlich starke erkältung zugezogen habe)=
naja wird schon^^

nur schade das so wenige gekommen sind!!
6 leute + rose-team...war ein wenig schwach...naja vllt machen wir ja bald nochmal ein treffen...wo ein paar mehr kommen...^^


----------



## trigger666 (18. Juli 2010)

Das Wochenende war der Hammer! Mehr wird nicht verraten.


Scherz. Einen ausführlichen Bericht schreibe ich morgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JustFlying (18. Juli 2010)

So, dann meld ich mich auch mal, Wlan im Hotel ist schon was feines 
War ein super Treffen das nächstes Jahr unbedingt wiederholt werden sollte. Bobby und die Rose-Crew waren super drauf, war echt eine top-Besetzung

Die 2 Strecken in Willingen waren perfekt, der DH ist auch mit dem Jimbo gut zu überstehen... mit nem BeefCake (DH) ist es aber richtig geil
Heute waren wir in Winterberg, gibt ne ganz ordentliche Streckenauswahl- bin auf dem DH mal mit dem Kopf gegen nen Baum geknallt, aber Helm und Schädel sind zum Glück heile geblieben, grünen Polstern sein Dank


Für alle, die noch am Überlegen wegen einer Kettenführung sind - von Rose gibts eine fürs Jimbo designte 2-fach Kettenführung, da müsst ihr dann nix mehr zurechtsägen, eine 3fach Kefü fürs Jimbo ist ebenfalls geplant.

@trigger; schade das Müs, sein Kumpel und ich dich heute nicht mehr in Winterberg getroffen haben- welche Strecken seid ihr denn gefahren?


----------



## tgindia (18. Juli 2010)

Gibt's die Kettenführungen schon? Und die 3-fach dachte ich haben die Roseaner bis auf unbestimmt verschoben?

Ich hoff doch schwer, dass das Treffen nächstes Jahr auch wieder stattfindet - schließlich will ich mich nicht nur draufen freuen sondern dann auch mal dabei sein!!! 




JustFlying schrieb:


> Für alle, die noch am Überlegen wegen einer Kettenführung sind - von Rose gibts eine fürs Jimbo designte 2-fach Kettenführung, da müsst ihr dann nix mehr zurechtsägen, eine 3fach Kefü fürs Jimbo ist ebenfalls geplant.
> 
> @trigger; schade das Müs, sein Kumpel und ich dich heute nicht mehr in Winterberg getroffen haben- welche Strecken seid ihr denn gefahren?


----------



## Deleted138492 (19. Juli 2010)

Jo, das Treffen war schon geil. Trotz/auch wegen Faceplant an der 4X-Strecke...


----------



## herkulars (19. Juli 2010)

Und? Hast Du Dein Gesicht schon repariert oder wartest Du noch auf Teile? 

Spaß beiseite, hoffentlich geht es Dir gut und es ist nix Ernstes passiert.


----------



## trigger666 (19. Juli 2010)

jetzt mal etwas ausführlicher:

Am Freitag sind wir gegen 13Uhr angekommen. Ab ins Hotel und Fahrräder in Keller, der war schon voll mit Rose Bikes.  Top, durch Zufall das gleiche Hotel wie die Rose Crew. Auspacken und ab in den Park. An der Liftstation gleich von Bobby und der Crew begrüßt wurden.

Anschließend berghoch(Gondeln sind Top) und erstmal die Freeride Strecke runter. Super flowig zu fahren. Wer es nicht kennt, zwischen sämtlichen Anliegerkurven, liegen ein bis drei Tables. Desweiteren gibt es alternative Northshore Linien.
Darauf folgte der Downhill. Eine echte Herausforderung für mich. War mein erster Parkbesuch. Daher habe ich einige Chickenways kennen und schätzen gelernt. Danach noch einmal Freeride und Downhill runter. Der Einsatz eines Rettungshubschraubers, hat uns dann gezeigt, das hier immer höchste Konzentration und Vorsicht geboten ist. Nach der Abschreckung zurück ins Hotel und entspannen.

Am Samstag morgen hat es geregnet und geregnet. Was gut für die Stecken war. Gegen 10Uhr an der Liftstation eingetroffen. Kurze Begrüßung untereinander und mit dem Lift wieder berghoch. Gegen 11Uhr war dann Schluss mit dem Regen. Die Northshores waren rutschig. Zu rutschig für mich. Habe den ersten Northshore vor dem offizielen Ende seitlich verlassen. Aber nichts passiert. Dann den Downhill runter und nach dem ersten Table, war ich an einer Kante zu langsam. Ab über den Lenker und mit Kopf den Sturz abgefangen. Gott sei Dank nicht weiter passiert. Nur mein Nacken ist seitdem total verspannt. Nach dem Schreck erstmal kurze Pause oben.

Dort haben wir uns dann mit MA von Rose unterhalten und uns nach der Abfahrt unten an der Station verabredet. Dort haben wir uns dann alle zusammen hingesetzt und Pause gemacht. Dabei wurde sehr schnell klar, das sich nicht Rose mit seinen Kunden trifft oder der Pro mit seinen Fans, sondern Biker mit einer gemeinsamen Leidenschaft: Freude durch Biken! Es wurde über Technik, Bikes, Fahren und vieles mehr gesprochen. Bobby hat dann angeboten uns Fahrtechnik Tipps und Tricks zu zeigen.

Nach der Pause war Biketausch angesagt. Eignes Bike in den Transporter und Beef Cake(Freeride) raus. Fühlt sich noch fetter und massiver als das Jimbo an. Mit Bobby zusammen in die Gondel. Smalltalk und ab zur Freeride Strecke.

Bobby hat mir dann Tipps zur Kurventechnik gegeben. Er ist vorweg gefahren, ich hinterher, um sehen wie er es macht. Dann hat er mich vorweg fahren lassen, mir Tipps gegeben und mich korrigiert. Hammer, wenn dann ein"Hey, great man" hört. Der ganze Nachmittag war dann geprägt vom Fahren und weiteren Tipps und Tricks von Andy und Bobby. Es ging die ganze Zeit nicht einmal um schneller, höher oder weiter! Entspannter kann man nicht biken.

Gegen halb sechs waren wir dann zurück im Hotel. Kurz entspannen und dann war um 19Uhr Grillen angesagt. Die Location war super. Es gab von Fleisch, über Fisch bis Lamm alles was das Herz begehrt. Abgerundet wurde das ganze durch diverse Salate und Saucen. 

Nachdem leckeren Essen hat Bobby voll aufgedreht. An Bobby ist ein Entertainer verloren gegangen. Wir hatten Spaß ohne Ende. Der perfekte Ausklang für einen perfekten Tag. Gegen elf ging ins Hotel zurück. Dort hat Bobby dann Shirts signiert und uns Bilder und Videos von zu Hause gezeigt. Um zwölf ging es dann ins Bett.

Am Sonntag aufgestanden und alles tat weh. Bergrunter kann auch anstrengend sein. Alles ins Auto gepackt und ab nach Winterberg. Dort war die Hölle los. Allein auf dem Übungsparcours waren mehr Biker unterwegs wie in Willingen insgesamt waren. Zu Fuß erstmal alles erkundet und als wir die Schlange am Lift gesehen haben, haben wir uns entschlossen nach Hause zu fahren.

Ein großes DANKE an die Rose Crew. *Es war für mich ein Fest*. Der Samstag war mein bester Biketag, seitdem ich Fahrrad fahre. 

Ich hoffe, das die mangelnde Teilnahme, ein erneutes Treffen nicht verhindert. Es ist Schade, wenn 15 Teilnehmer(die verletzten bereits abgezogen)gemeldet sind und wir am Ende nur sechst waren. Hätten Müs Lee und ich nicht unsere Kumpels mitgebracht, wäre Rose mit mehr Leuten vor Ort gewesen.

Ich habe keine Bilder oder Videos gemacht. Warum Zeit mit Bilder erstellen verschwenden, wenn man in der Zeit Biken kann.

Ich hoffe, Euch damit einen guten Eindruck des Treffens vermittelt zu haben.

Keep on rollin.
trigger


----------



## Eksduro (19. Juli 2010)

klingt geil......


hoffentlich gibts ne 2011er version des ganzen!

(...und dann eine lücke in eksduros terminkalender an diesem tag)


----------



## Deleted138492 (19. Juli 2010)

Sö, hier mal mein Review:

Freitag morgens um halb 10 los und nach 5.5 Stunden Fahrt endlich angekommen. Gepäck ins Zimmer geschleudert und ab auf die Räder. Gleich mit der Gondel hoch, JustFlying getroffen und ein mal die Freeridestrecke gefahren. Die Big Betty muss schon arg kämpfen, um nicht einfach wegzurutschen. Noch mal hoch, sogleich wurden wir von einem besoffenen Pärchen angelabert (russischer Akzent, Typ: "Sooo ein Rad hab ich auch, das hat taaausend Iiiuuros gekooostet", sein Weib: "Och, na das find ich ja toll, dass ihr so was macht, meine 3 Jungs sollten das auch mal tun laberlaberlaber.") Abschließend die DH-Strecke runter, die war ja arg holperig. Total ausgewaschen und die Drops sind auch nicht ohne . Gleich in der ersten Hälfte habe ich mir einen Platten am HR eingefangen, die Betty ist einfach durchgeschlagen . Also neuen Schlauch rein und weiter. Unten angekommen gleich ein Paar Minion DH gekauft. Mit denen gehts echt wie auf Schienen, aber ich sage euch, die sind noch viiiieeel schlimmer zu montieren als die Swampthings! Besonders die 42a-Mischung, das war der Horror. Dann habe ich bemerkt, dass der Kerl mir einen 2.5er Frontreifen gab anstatt einen 2.7er. Beim Abmontieren habe ich einen dicken Plastikreifenheber sowie den metallenen an meinem Multitool massakriert!!! Ich hoffe, dass ich niemals unterwegs einen Platten kriege, denn ohne Gewalt kommt der Reifen nicht wieder runter...

Am Samstag morgen dann gleich um 9 runter zum Shop gerannt (und nebenbei ein zweites mal geduscht, strömenden Regens sei dank ), nur um zu erfahren, dass die keinen 2.7er führen. Aber schön am Tag davor mir einen 2.5er in die Hand drücken und nix sagen, gell! Die beiden Reifenheber starben also umsonst, aber gut, kann man eh nix mehr ändern. Fertig machen, losfahren und unten an der Seilbahn ganze 4 Rosefahrer sehen. Hmmm, da stimmt ja was nicht. wie trigger schon sagte, wars ganz gut, dass noch 2 Nichtrosefahrer dabei waren. Bekanntschaft machen, ab in die Gondel und ab gehts. Mit den Minions gehts gleich viel besser, keine Durchschläge und ewiges Gerutsche mehr . Der Rollwiderstand ist zwar grausam, aber was solls. Kurz vor Mittag mal wieder die DH-Strecke runter und am Ende auf die 4X-Strecke rumgehüpft. Ich will einen großen Table springen. Nur wars ein Double . VR in den Hügel gerammt, mit dem Gesicht gebremst und die Hose zerrissen . Die Handgelenke und das Genick schmerzen ein wenig, sonst ist alles heile. Als ich das festgestellt habe, musste ich mich totlachen . (Und ich muss sagen, dass ich, kurz vor dem Aufschlag, nur dachte "Geil!" - fragt mich nicht wieso!) Ab ins Hotel, intakte Hose anziehen und Schnitzel futtern. Danach wieder hoch, runter und Bobby unten reden hören, wie jemand mitten auf der DH-Strecke stand und er ihn fast umgesäbelt hätte. Leider musste er vorzeitig aufhören mit Fahren, weil sich sein Fußgelenk wieder meldete, das er sich in Livigno zerstört hatte. Schade, aber anders gehts nicht. Abends dann Grillen im Bavarium, Unterhaltung by Bobby Root und heiteres Beisammensein. Ein sehr schöner Abend wars dort . Danach, wie trigger ebenfalls schrieb, Signierstunde und Fotoschau mit Bobby, der uns seinen Garten, seine MX-Videos und seine Familie zeigte. Ab in die Heia und auf Winterberg freuen .

Sonntagmorgen. Das Taxi soll um 9 vor der Türe stehen und uns 3 (JustFlying, meinen Kumpel und mich) kutschieren. Dann um 10 vor 9 die Meldung, dass kein Taxi Fahrräder mitnimmt . Also mit der Seilbahn hoch, den Hügel die andere Seite runtergefahren und 18km ab nach Winterberg. Mit den Minions eine Qual. Endlich angekommen, gleich die Freecrossstrecke gerockt. Unten sehen wir dann, dass man dort keine Tickets kaufen kann . Glücklicherweise hat der nette Aufpasser uns trotzdem einmal hochgelassen. Also Tickets gekauft, DH-Track, Contitrack, 4X, Funride und Slopestyle ausgelotet. Ich muss sagen, der Slopestyleparcours hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht. Die beiden Boxen und die Drops waren echt geil . Endlich konnte ich auch mal so was probieren, das gibts hier so gut wie gar nicht. Der Freecross hatte es mir auch angetan . Ich habe mal wieder bemerken müssen, dass die Crosslines nix aushalten. Wieder mal 2 Speichen total locker und die Felge ist krummer denn je, aber zum Glück fliegen die eh bald raus. Um 4 war dann schon Schluss und meine Schwester holte uns ab. Schade, ich wäre gerne noch länger geblieben .

Fazit: Das Jimbo ist bikeparktauglich, ich bins größtenteils auch (die DH-Strecken gingen ganz schön in die Arme) und *das müssen wir unbedingt wiederholen!* Das nächste mal aber bitte mit mehr Teilnehmern .

@ Trigger666: Ihr hättet bleiben sollen, die Warteschlangen an den Liften wurden sehr schnell bearbeitet! Nie musste man länger als 3-4 Minuten warten.

Es fehlten eminem7905, stiffee25, [email protected] +2 weitere Leute, stevensrosser, cyclo-dude wegen seiner Schraube (du hättest trotzdem kommen sollen, Rose hatte genug Räder und somit Ersatzschrauben dabei!) und tgindia wegen seiner Mittelohrentzündung. Weswegen die anderen fehlten weiss ich nicht, ich wurde überhaupt nicht benachrichtigt.

Ich werde mich noch im Namen aller Teilnehmer bei Rose bedanken, wenns euch recht ist .


----------



## funbiker9 (19. Juli 2010)

Scheint ja als hättet ihr viel Spaß gehabt .

Schöne Berichte Mädel's.


----------



## MoRis (19. Juli 2010)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaStErLeNiN (19. Juli 2010)

Nimm einen Duden als Gute-Nacht Lektüre mit in die Schweiz!
Ist ja grausam zu lesen...


----------



## Deleted138492 (19. Juli 2010)

Jetzt pöbel nicht schon wieder rum...


----------



## MoRis (19. Juli 2010)

wenn sowas als antwort kommt schreibe ich halt nichts mehr!


----------



## trigger666 (19. Juli 2010)

was geht denn hier ab?


----------



## Deleted138492 (19. Juli 2010)

Vorhin beim Säubern ist mir das hier aufgefallen:





Normal ist das bestimmt nicht für eine 3 Wochen alte Rolle, oder?


----------



## ka1saa (19. Juli 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Normal ist das bestimmt nicht für eine 3 Wochen alte Rolle, oder?


nimmst sie halt hart ran  ... fürchte, das sollte bei beanspruchtem gummi eher normal sein -.- ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ka1saa (20. Juli 2010)

hab grad mal die goldenen griffklemmen schwarz gesprüht, sieht toll aus ^^ (nur die frage, wie lang xD). aber die goldene schrift war letztendlich bei mir auch der grund dafür, keinen anodisierten rahmen zu nehmen, von daher wie immer geschmackssache. hat mir immerhin neue griffe/klemmen gespart, die griffe ansich find ich gut.


----------



## Deleted138492 (20. Juli 2010)

Immerhin ist e.13 kulant. Man schickt mir einen neuen Bashguard, den ich verkaufen und gegen einen Aluguard ersetzen werde, sowie eine neue, länger haltende Rolle. Anscheinend sah die Rolle bei einem Mitarbeiter gleich aus - nach einem Jahr...


----------



## ka1saa (20. Juli 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Anscheinend sah die Rolle bei einem Mitarbeiter gleich aus - nach einem Jahr...


*lol* okay... na ist ja schonmal gut zu hören @e.13! ...also die kulanz, nicht die rolle ^^.


----------



## trigger666 (21. Juli 2010)

Technische Frage:

Wenn ich den RP23 gegen einen Stahlfederdämpfer tauschen möchte, auf welche Einbaulänge muss ich achten?

Was ist sonst zu beachten, das er passt?

THX im Voraus.


----------



## herkulars (21. Juli 2010)

.


----------



## herkulars (21. Juli 2010)

Ein Stahlfederdämpfer passt nicht ins Jimbo. So war hier jedenfalls mal die Aussage, die wohl auch auf den Konstrukteur zurückgeht. DHX Air hingegen soll passen.

Die Einbaulänge ist 216mm.

Edit sagt: Kurz gesucht, schnell gefunden


----------



## Deleted138492 (21. Juli 2010)

Es ist möglich, wenn man

a) das Verbindungsstück Piggyback/Hauptkörper anfeilt und somit die Gewähleistung verliert, oder 
b) den Bolzen am unteren Ende der Schwinge zertrennt, also das Mittelstück raussägt und auf den Innenseiten ebenfalls Schrauben anbringt, die vorher alle gekürzt wurden, damit sie passen. 

Letztere Option erscheint mir am besten. Ich denke, ich bestelle mir mal besagten Bolzen und zwei weitere Schrauben und versuche das irgendwann. Es ist so bestimmt möglich, nur weiss ich nicht, wie sich das auf die Steifigkeit auswirkt. Da der Hinterbau aber sehr massiv ist, dürfte das kein Problem sein.


----------



## herkulars (21. Juli 2010)

Ob sich die Bastelei lohnt? Das Jimbo ist für nen Luftdämpfer gebaut worden. Muss jeder selbst wissen, was er tut. Ich persönlich würde mich lieber nach einem anderen Rahmen umsehen. Das Beef Cake z.B. ist dafür vorgesehen.


----------



## herkulars (22. Juli 2010)

Huch?! Thread ist nicht mehr auf der ersten Seite? Das geht gar nicht! up!


----------



## nachtradler (22. Juli 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Es fehlten eminem7905, stiffee25, [email protected] +2 weitere Leute, stevensrosser, cyclo-dude wegen seiner Schraube (du hättest trotzdem kommen sollen, Rose hatte genug Räder und somit Ersatzschrauben dabei!) und tgindia wegen seiner Mittelohrentzündung. Weswegen die anderen fehlten weiss ich nicht, ich wurde überhaupt nicht benachrichtigt.
> 
> Ich werde mich noch im Namen aller Teilnehmer bei Rose bedanken, wenns euch recht ist .


Hey, ich hatte mich abgemeldet. Mit Draht im Finger geht halt nix. War wohl richtig geil, das Wochenende. Trauer, dass ich nicht dabei war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NiroBiker (22. Juli 2010)

hallo zusammen!

ich spiele mit dem gedanken mir ein uncle jimbo zuzulegen und wollte mal wissen wie so die faheindrücke sind. vorallem wie die bergauftauglichkeit ist im vergelich zu nem all-mountain, da ich aich oft längere touren mit einigen höhenmetern fahre.

oder ob vielleicht doch ein granite chief bessere wäre?

danke im vorraus


----------



## herkulars (22. Juli 2010)

Bergauf-Fahreindrücke sind hier, soweit ich mich erinnern kann, durchweg positiv. Du kannst mit dem Jimbo problemlos klettern, ein XC Rennen wirst Du damit aber nicht fahren wollen. Die Ausrichtung liegt eher auf gemütlich.
Du mußt Dich wohl nach Deiner Ausrichtung entscheiden:

lange Touren (>50km) mit vielen Höhenmetern und gemäßigt-schnell bergab: Granite Chief
Touren mit vielen Höhenmetern und "Bääämm" bergab: Jimbo

Vielleicht mal als Vergleich die Daten meiner "Standard-Endurotour":
ca. 35km
ca. 1000hm+
Singletrailanteil ca. 45%


----------



## NiroBiker (22. Juli 2010)

herkulars schrieb:


> Bergauf-Fahreindrücke sind hier, soweit ich mich erinnern kann, durchweg positiv. Du kannst mit dem Jimbo problemlos klettern, ein XC Rennen wirst Du damit aber nicht fahren wollen. Die Ausrichtung liegt eher auf gemütlich.
> Du mußt Dich wohl nach Deiner Ausrichtung entscheiden:
> 
> lange Touren (>50km) mit vielen Höhenmetern und gemäßigt-schnell bergab: Granite Chief
> ...



das entspricht etwa acuh meinen touren. also ist das jimbo genauso tourentauglich wie nen granite chef oder änliche all mountain nur etwas behäbiger bergauf.

natür will ich dem "federwegsmonster" kein xc rennen nicht fahren


----------



## ka1saa (22. Juli 2010)

herkulars schrieb:


> Vielleicht mal als Vergleich die Daten meiner "Standard-Endurotour":
> ca. 35km
> ca. 1000hm+
> Singletrailanteil ca. 45%


bei mir ähnlich, komme mit dem bock dank absenkbarer gabel die berge gut hoch, da spielt natürlich auch das gewicht ne rolle (was beim jimbo 8 aber auch ziemlich niedrig ist ). im endeffekt fahr ich bergauf den meisten leuten (die ich bisher hier in der gegend getroffen hab), auch hardtailfahrern, davon, aber das fordert natürlich auch seinen tribut .
lockout für die gabel (gibts erst wieder mit der 2011er 36er fox) und ein echter lockout für den dämpfer wären noch das i-tüpfelchen, aber man kommt auch so sehr gut klar, dafür gehts bergab halt ab *g*.
wenn du (nirobiker) aber auch auf die tourentauglichkeit wert legst, solltest mal schauen, welche rahmengröße besser passt, an was hast denn gedacht?


----------



## NiroBiker (22. Juli 2010)

ich denke an größe "L" bzw 20". das dürfet bei 1,90m körpergröße und einer schrittlänge von 93cm passen


----------



## Raesfeld (22. Juli 2010)

Ja, die Größe passt gut. Mit zugeschalteter Plattform am Dämpfer verbläst man auch keine Energie in das Fahrwerk.
Ich bin sowohl Granite Chief als auch Uncle Jimbo schon auf großen Touren gefahren und kann bergauf kaum einen Unterschied feststellen (je günstigste Ausstattung, daher gleiche Laufräder und Reifen).
Daher geht mein Tipp zum Jimbo weil es bergauf gut und bergab geil ist!


----------



## ka1saa (22. Juli 2010)

NiroBiker schrieb:


> ich denke an größe "L" bzw 20". das dürfet bei 1,90m körpergröße und einer schrittlänge von 93cm passen


ich fand L bei 187/94 bisl kurz (berghoch, bergab toll ^^), aber mit nem anderen lenker ists jetzt perfekt. ist schätzungsweise geschmackssache, aber wenn man die priorität auf bergab legt, ist L richtig.


----------



## cyclo-dude (23. Juli 2010)

bergauftechnisch muss ich sagen bin ich sehr zufrieden, wenn auch immer nur kürzere ansteige muss ich sagen das ich ebensoschnell bin wie meine freundin, gleicher fitnessstand 40 kg hat sie weniger und ihr bike ein CC hardtail.


----------



## wintergriller (24. Juli 2010)

Moin,
Kurzes Statement zur Tourentauglichkeit: Super! Haben gerade mit zwei 8er Jimbos einen Freeride Alpencross durchgezogen. Bergauf waren die Jimbos nicht schlechter als unsere bisherigen Factorys, aber bergab hatte ich die letzten Jahre beim Alpencross deutlich weniger Spass!

Gruss,
Daniela


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m2k (24. Juli 2010)

Also bergauf fahr ich meinen Jungs allen vorneweg, einfach Gabel runter und ab gehts. Auch bergab is es einfach ne Wucht....wenn ich mir noch bissi mehr zumuten würde, hätt ich vermutlich noch mehr Spaß. 
Allerdings bedenk deine Reifenwahl, hab die ´09er BigBetty drauf und fahr so ca. 40% Straße und 60% Gelände und das waren jetzt vllt gerade mal gute 500 km und die Reifen sind scho total runter. Auch finde ich den Rollwiderstand von denen nicht gerade super auf der Straße, is aber mit Sicherheit auch nicht so für die Straße gedacht der Reifen.
Fazit: Bike is einfach ne Wucht - drum hab ichs mir ja auch gekauft. 

Mal noch was anderes. Hat wer ne schaltbare Kettenführung an seinem Jimbo?


----------



## herkulars (24. Juli 2010)

> Mal noch was anderes. Hat wer ne schaltbare Kettenführung an seinem Jimbo?



Mach Dir doch bitte die Mühe und benutz die Suche im Thread. Das Thema haben wir schon mehrmals lang und breit durchgekaut. Ja, Schaltbare Führung haben einige, ja, man muss basteln, damit sie passt.


----------



## Deleted138492 (24. Juli 2010)

Basteln muss man aber nur am 09er!


----------



## m2k (24. Juli 2010)

Basteln heißt Kurbel runter oder wie?
Es sind ja 3-Gewindelöcher am Tretlager, dachte das die da einfach montiert wird?


----------



## .floe. (24. Juli 2010)

Hi. Tut mir jetzt schon leid, weil etwas OT, aber ich finde grad keine Ruhe wegen folgender Aktion:

Hab grad bei Rose u.a. ne Bremsscheibe bestellt - leider erst auf der Eingangsbestätigung gesehen, dass die Größe falsch gewählt war. Sofort ne Mail hinterhergeschickt...können die noch reagieren oder muss ich die dann wohl oder übel zurückschicken?

Gruß+1000Dank für jede hilfreiche Antwort.

Flo


----------



## Deleted138492 (24. Juli 2010)

Die Kurbel muss sowieso runter, egal bei welchem Modelljahr . Basteln heisst beim 09er, dass man die Kefü am Befestigungsring kastrieren muss, da die Kettenstrebe übersteht.

@ floe: Ist kein Problem und sollte schnell erledigt sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .floe. (24. Juli 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> @ floe: Ist kein Problem und sollte schnell erledigt sein.



Danke dir für die Antwort, das rettet mir den Nachmittag


----------



## funbiker9 (24. Juli 2010)

Oh geht's mal wieder um die Kettenführung am Jimbo :kotz:. Eingeschlafene Füße finde ich da mittlerweile viel interessanter ....


----------



## Bacara (25. Juli 2010)

Ich bin gestern in München einige Rose Räder testgefahren und hab mich sofort ins Jimbo verliebt. 
Wer will mir Geld schenken?


----------



## ka1saa (25. Juli 2010)

Bacara schrieb:


> Ich bin gestern in München einige Rose Räder testgefahren und hab mich sofort ins Jimbo verliebt.
> Wer will mir Geld schenken?


wer ein rohloff-rad hat, wird sich sonen hobel ja wohl leisten können ... naja ansonsten wart mal bis sept./okt., da is ganz gerne ssv mit schönen rabatten , hab mein jimbo 8 für 700 weniger bekommen, so viel geld geben manche leute nichtmal für ein rad aus xD.


----------



## -MIK- (25. Juli 2010)

Na ihr Chaoten....? Alles gut an der Front? Wollt mal kurz Hallo sagen, hatte am Mittwoch ne 2. OP. Die Jungs in Winterberg haben dei Elle leider nicht richtig verschraubt, weshalb der Bruch sich wieder öffnete. Also haben die Jungs in der Handchirugie Bensberg das Ganze gespickt und ne neue Platte eingesetzt. jetzt ists guddy und die Physio kann in 2 - 3 Wochen beginnen....

Naja, kann nur besser werden... 

Bleibt ganz und ride on, MIK.


----------



## herkulars (25. Juli 2010)

Puh, das hört sich aber böse an. Gute Besserung!
Hättest Du nicht fragen können, ob Sie dir den Arm gleich an den Lenker schrauben können? Weißt doch, as long as ...


----------



## funbiker9 (25. Juli 2010)

Oh Mann MIK...dann wünsch ich dir schnelle Genesung und wenig Schmerzen.


----------



## Suicyclist (25. Juli 2010)

Hallo Leute,

bin auf der Suche nach der eierlegenden Wollmilchsau mittlerweile auch beim Uncle Jimbo gelandet.
Und nachdem ich mich nun tatsächlich durch 178 teilweise sehr interessante und amüsante Seiten gelesen habe, fühle ich mich in meiner Entscheidung vollkommen bestätigt, kommende Woche mit vollem Portemonnaie und leerem Kofferraum gen Bocholt zu starten. 

Da ich zwar noch nie in einem Bikepark war, zukünftig aber unbedingt hinwill, war es mir besonders wichtig, ein Enduro zu finden, das trotz Touren- und Uphilltauglichkeit auch parktauglich ist.

Dass sich die eingeschränkte Parktauglichkeit des Jimbo mit überschaubaren Mitteln (KeFü, Setup, Reifen) noch erhöhen lässt, hat mich letztendlich überzeugt.

Nur eines spukt mir immer noch im Kopf herum:
Hat schonmal jemand versucht, den umgekehrten Weg zu gehen und einem Parkbike wie dem Beef Cake (Geiles Teil!) so etwas wie Touren- und Uphilltauglichkeit einzuhauchen?


----------



## Deleted138492 (25. Juli 2010)

Das würde, dank der Geometrie, eher schwierig. Ein Freerider ist eben immer nur bedingt bergauftauglich und lässt sich auch mit leichteren Teilen eher schlecht treten lassen. Leichter Laufräder und Reifen, eine Lyrik 170 und eine Teleskopsattelstütze würden schon sehr viel bringen, aber die Geometrie lässt sich nun mal nicht so leicht verändern.

Aaaaber man kann auch seinen Mann stehen und das Rad, so wie es ist, qualvoll und kräftezehrend nach oben prügeln und braucht bergab keine Kompromisse einzugehen.


----------



## Bacara (26. Juli 2010)

ka1saa schrieb:


> hab mein jimbo 8 für 700 weniger bekommen, so viel geld geben manche leute nichtmal für ein rad aus xD.



700 Euro sind ne Hausnummer  Ich hab meins seinerzeit ja "nur" 500 Euro günstiger bekommen. 
Die Sache mit dem Ausverkauf klingt auf jeden Fall net schlecht, des schau ich mir dann im Herbst nochmal an. Bis dahin wird halt ordentlich gearbeitet und Geld verdient.
Wobei da fällt mir ein ich hab noch zuviel Geld für nen Bafög Antrag. Da lässt sich vielleicht doch was machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Suicyclist (26. Juli 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> qualvoll und kräftezehrend nach oben prügeln


 
Nee, lass mal lieber. Dafür bin ich zu alt !  BC gestrichen! 


Was mich im Übrigen verwundert, ist die Tatsache, dass hier schon sehr viel über Reifen fürs UJ diskutiert wurde, doch niemand mit einem Wort den *Conti Kaiser* erwähnt hat, der ja im Rose Katalog als aufpreispflichte Option empfohlen wird!
Warum, wieso und weshalb denn dies ???


----------



## herkulars (26. Juli 2010)

.


----------



## herkulars (26. Juli 2010)

1280g für EINEN Reifen an nem Enduro? Die Frage beantwortet sich wohl von selbst, denn Du wolltest ja nicht 





> qualvoll und kräftezehrend nach oben prügeln


 Und dann der Preis! 47 EUR? Dafür bekomme ich schon fast einen ganzen Satz.

Nee nee, das ist ein reiner Downhill-Reifen. Wenn Du was für schweres Wetter suchst nimm lieber Maxxis Swampthing oder Schwalbe Muddy Mary für's Jimbo.


----------



## Suicyclist (26. Juli 2010)

herkulars schrieb:


> 1280g für EINEN Reifen


 
 DAS beantwortet meine Frage ausreichend !!! Danke!

Aaaaaaber:

What about the Testsieger FR 3/10: MAXXIS Ardent ?
Gibts in 2.25, 2.4 u. 2.6; passt der überhaupt in 2.6 ins Jimbo ?


----------



## Sealer (26. Juli 2010)

sollte passen, da die Maxxis glaub ich ja schmäler sind als die Schwalbe und da passen die 2.4er ja problemlos

bin mal gespannt ob ich diese Saison nochmal bischen fahren kann. letzten Dienstag wurde mein Kahnbeinbruch geschraubt und seitdem bin ich wenigstens ohne Gips. aber 6 Wochen darf ich definitiv nicht belasten und dann auch nur leicht, wenn es am zusammenwachsen ist, ist beim kahnbein ja immer so ne Sache


----------



## Deleted138492 (26. Juli 2010)

Ach bitte, ich fahre gerade mit 2 2.5er Minion DH 2Ply 42a rum. Der wiegt auch 1300g und ich komme trotzdem vom Fleck . Bergab kann ich es nun richtig krachen lassen, aber bergauf dauert es ein wenig länger als mit der Big Betty. Und ja, Maxxisreifen sind schmaler. Der 2.7er Minion ist so breit wie meine 2.4er Betty.


----------



## Flouu (27. Juli 2010)

ist zufällig einer von euch in facebook?=D
dann ab in die gruppe Roseversand (;


----------



## Bacara (27. Juli 2010)

Ich hab mal ne Frage zum Fox Float R, der in den günstigeren Jimbo Modellen verbaut ist. Hat der das Pro Pedal dauerhaft aktiviert? Auf der Fox Seite hab ich nix eindeutiges gefunden.


----------



## Suicyclist (27. Juli 2010)

Flouu schrieb:


> ist zufällig einer von euch in facebook?=D
> dann ab in die gruppe Roseversand (;


 
Bin auch im Fratzenbuch zu finden und seit  'ner Woche auch in der Rose-Gruppe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flouu (27. Juli 2010)

es gibt schon eine rose-gruppe?=D habe keine gefunden^^ 
weshalb ich auch eine neue gruppe gegründet habe^^ hoffe da kommen mal nen paar leute rein (;


----------



## Deleted138492 (27. Juli 2010)

@ Bacara: Ja, beim Float R ist das PP ständig aktiviert.


----------



## Suicyclist (27. Juli 2010)

Flouu schrieb:


> es gibt schon eine rose-gruppe?=D habe keine gefunden^^
> weshalb ich auch eine neue gruppe gegründet habe^^ hoffe da kommen mal nen paar leute rein (;


 

Nee, hast natürlich recht: Rose hat 'ne Seite im Fratzenbuch und davon bin ich "Fan". 'Ne Gruppe gab's bisher noch nicht. 
Mache mich mal auf die Suche nach Deiner!


----------



## Bacara (27. Juli 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Ja, beim Float R ist das PP ständig aktiviert.



Hmm, ungut! Naja dann muss ich nochmal 95 Euro fürn RP23 mehr einplanen.

Danke
Bacara


----------



## Deleted138492 (27. Juli 2010)

Ich muss aber sagen, dass das Jimbo auch bei aktiviertem PP erfreulich aktiv bleibt. Manchmal vergesse ich, das PP auszuschalten (immer auf der höchsten Stufe, dazu von TFTuned noch härter eingestellt) und merke es erst unten. Es wippt weniger, aber kleine Stöße werden immer noch weitestgehend aufgesogen.


----------



## Bacara (27. Juli 2010)

Auch nicht schlecht
Naja erstmal muss wieder Geld in die Kasse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herkulars (27. Juli 2010)

> Ich muss aber sagen, dass das Jimbo auch bei aktiviertem PP erfreulich aktiv bleibt.



Hmmm, das kann ich nicht bestätigen. Gerade bei schnellen Wurzelpassagen spüre ich einen deutlichen Unterschied. Vielleicht liegt's an Deinem Tuning? 

Das kann aber beim RP2 schon wieder anders sein. Der hat möglicherweise wieder ein anderes Setup.


----------



## ka1saa (27. Juli 2010)

herkulars schrieb:


> Hmmm, das kann ich nicht bestätigen. Gerade bei schnellen Wurzelpassagen spüre ich einen deutlichen Unterschied. Vielleicht liegt's an Deinem Tuning?


naja er sagt ja nicht, dass es keinen unterschied gibt (wär ja sch..., zu was wärs dann da ^^), sondern, dass das pp kein lockout is und das rad eben trotzdem noch auf den untergrund reagiert. machts bei mir auch _minimal_ (halt in slomo), bei kleineren sachen hab ichs auch schon vergessen auszuschalten, aber dann hab ich mich im nachhinein auch gefragt, warums heut so ruppig war . denk mal, bei höherem druck sollts noch weniger sein, aber wenn ich mich recht erinner, sind müs lee und ich doch eher leichtgewichte in dem sport ^^. (wo wir grad von reden, sollts nicht iiiirgendwann ne excel-tabelle fürs gabel-/dämpfersetup geben?)


----------



## herkulars (27. Juli 2010)

Es ging doch nicht um Lockout oder nicht. Es ging um die Reaktion des Dämpfers mit PP. Und die ist deutlich langsamer, wenn's schnell und ruppig zugeht. Das wollte ich herausstellen. Und Du bestätigst es ja sogar.

Aber nochmal: das muss nicht auf das Setup des RP2 im Jimbo zutreffen!


----------



## ka1saa (27. Juli 2010)

herkulars schrieb:


> Es ging doch nicht um Lockout oder nicht. Es ging um die Reaktion des Dämpfers mit PP. Und die ist deutlich langsamer, wenn's schnell und ruppig zugeht. Das wollte ich herausstellen. Und Du bestätigst es ja sogar.
> 
> Aber nochmal: das muss nicht auf das Setup des RP2 im Jimbo zutreffen!


es ging dadrum, dass bei eingeschaltetem pp - auch auf höchster stufe - das rad reagiert (bei nem lockout nicht bzw. nur bei sehr harten schlägen xD, aber das war nur am rande erwähnt und nicht meine kernaussage), alles was ich - und auch müs lee - sage/n! du sagst, dass es nen klaren unterschied zu offen gibt, logisch!  klar wirds langsamer und härter, aber es geht trotzdem mit, dasses bei schnellen wurzelpassagen nen besonders großen unterschied macht, is ja wohl offensichtlich (langsamer reagieren <-> schnelle wurzelpassagen...).

edit: die restlichen pp-stufen ersetzt die voll zugeschaltete plattform natürlich nicht, wollt ich auch nie behaupten ^^... wer die verschiedenen möglichkeiten will, braucht auf jeden fall - wie auch immer das pp beim rp2 ist - den rp23.


----------



## Deleted138492 (28. Juli 2010)

Sö, Luxemburger Trails (u.A.) im Anmarsch:


Morgen (heute) gibts noch ein wenig Streetäktschn.


----------



## Suicyclist (28. Juli 2010)

Hatter fein gemacht! 
Gute Aufnahmequalität; besser jedenfalls als das meiste bei Youtube & Co.

Schade, dass man bei Onboardaufnahmen nie so richtig die Steigungen und Gefälle erkennt.
Selbst Aufnahmen von Runden im Auto oder auf'm Mopped auf der Nordschleife sehen ja meist nur nach Links/Rechts aus und wenn man mal selber dort ist, merkt man erst, dass da ja auch noch jede Menge Bergauf/Bergab ist...


----------



## herkulars (28. Juli 2010)

@ka1saa

wir meinen schon das selbe. 

Ich bezog mich aber auf die Ursprüngliche Frage von Bacara, nämlich ob der RP2 PP dauerhaft aktiviert hat. Müs Lee sagte, zumindest in etwa, dass das eh nicht weiter auffällt. Hier habe ich dann nur meine Erfahrung wiedergegeben, denn vielleicht weiß Bacara nicht,



> dasses bei schnellen wurzelpassagen nen besonders großen unterschied macht, is ja wohl offensichtlich (langsamer reagieren <-> schnelle wurzelpassagen...)



So, jetzt ist aber Schluss! Wenn Du mal in Richtung Hannover unterwegs bist, nimm Dein Bike mit und sag mir bescheid. Dann gehen wir mal ne Runde Trails heizen und auf ein gemütliches 


@Müs Lee

Schöne Videos! Die Trails sehen flowig aus. Was is'n das für ne Cam?


----------



## ka1saa (28. Juli 2010)

herkulars schrieb:


> So, jetzt ist aber Schluss! Wenn Du mal in Richtung Hannover unterwegs bist, nimm Dein Bike mit und sag mir bescheid. Dann gehen wir mal ne Runde Trails heizen und auf ein gemütliches
> @Müs Lee
> 
> Schöne Videos! Die Trails sehen flowig aus. Was is'n das für ne Cam?


sorry, war gestern mies drauf ... hört sich nach nem guten angebot an !

müs lees videos schau ich mir nachher an, bin ich ja mal gespannt, was in luxemburg so abgeht !


----------



## Deleted138492 (28. Juli 2010)

Es musste eine GoPro HD herhalten, die ich von einem Bekannten geborgt habe. Und ja, das Gefälle geht in den Videos ganz schön verloren. Besonders auf Trail Nr. 2, der eigentlich recht steil abfällt, fällt mir das auf. Nun ja, da kann man nix machen.


----------



## Bacara (28. Juli 2010)

> dasses bei schnellen wurzelpassagen nen besonders großen unterschied macht, is ja wohl offensichtlich (langsamer reagieren <-> schnelle wurzelpassagen...).


So hab ich mir das gedacht, deswegen hat mich Müs Antwort auch etwas erstaunt. Aber meine eigentliche Frage wegen dem PP hat sich ja eigentlich gleich geklärt.  (Übrigens hat sich die Frage auf den Float R bezogen. Der Float RP2 hat meines Wissens die Möglichkeit zwischen zugeschaltetem und abgeschaltetem PP, aber ich lass mich korrigiern, falls es nicht stimmt).
Und damit weiter im Text.

Bacara


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (28. Juli 2010)

Das PP macht den Dämpfer nicht langsamer, nur unsensibler! Großer Unterschied! Das Losbrechmoment steigt (kann man auch als Beginning Stroke Compression bezeichnen), aber die restliche Dämpfung bleibt davon unabhängig.


----------



## herkulars (28. Juli 2010)

> Das PP macht den Dämpfer nicht langsamer, nur unsensibler!



Ok, korrigiere mich gerne: Gefühlt langsamer


----------



## funbiker9 (28. Juli 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Das PP macht den Dämpfer nicht langsamer, nur unsensibler! Großer Unterschied! Das Losbrechmoment steigt (kann man auch als Beginning Stroke Compression bezeichnen), aber die restliche Dämpfung bleibt davon unabhängig.



Ich bin beide Dämpfer gefahren...und meine Meinung dazu ist: Man merkt so gut wie keinen Unterschied . Allerdings ist ein zuschaltbares PP keine schlechte Sache.

Ob man es allerdings brauch, muß jeder für sich entscheiden.


----------



## Sealer (28. Juli 2010)

also ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, das man beim RP2 das Pro Pedal ausschalten kann. zum RP23 fehlen halt die 3 verschiedenen Einstellungen, und es gibt nur an/aus


----------



## Deleted138492 (28. Juli 2010)

Jo, ist auch so.


----------



## ka1saa (28. Juli 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Das PP macht den Dämpfer nicht langsamer, nur unsensibler! Großer Unterschied! Das Losbrechmoment steigt (kann man auch als Beginning Stroke Compression bezeichnen), aber die restliche Dämpfung bleibt davon unabhängig.


jo ich mein mit langsamer, dass beim voll aktivierten pp das ding eben bei gleicher belastung weniger federt und damit weniger strecke des kolbens pro zeit überstrichen wird, aber wayne ... definitionssache, muss man ja nicht länger drüber diskutieren ^^, is ja auch kein dämpfer-thread *gg*.


----------



## Deleted138492 (28. Juli 2010)

So die Herren, hier noch ein wenig Einsatz auf heimischem Pflaster:


Ach, und ist es nur bei mir so oder verwandelt sich das Video in HD auch bei euch in eine grünviolette Karolandschaft?


----------



## funbiker9 (28. Juli 2010)

@MüsLee

...nette Video's haste da. Aber über Geschwindigkeit und technische Raffinesse kannst du dich in Zukunft nicht mehr negativ äußern.
Hoffe du verstehst wie es gemeint ist und auf was bezogen .

Greez


----------



## Deleted138492 (28. Juli 2010)

Is klar . Das nächste mal liefere ich ein fahrtechnisch einwandfreies Video .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (28. Juli 2010)

Genau darauf wollte ich hinaus *grins*.

Habt ihr etwa gar keine Bilder von Willingen und Winterberg gemacht?

Ein paar Bilder 'in action' würden etwas Farbe in den Thread bringen....


----------



## Deleted138492 (28. Juli 2010)

Nee, wir waren mit Fahren beschäftigt. Wer will denn schon Fotos machen, wenn er rumrasen kann? 

btw: Das mit dem fahrtechnisch einwandfreien Video müsste zu schaffen sein. Ich habe die Trails eben alle in einem Rutsch gefilmt, da ich keine Lust hatte, bei jedem kleinen Hänger runterzusteigen und die Stelle noch mal zu fahren. Nur die Treppen bergauf auf dem 3. Trail schaffe ich nicht, da der Lenker zu breit ist und ich mir regelmäßig an der Felswand den rechten Griff ruiniere.

btw^2: Ich muss mich noch mal bei dir entschuldigen. Mir war einfach nicht bewusst, wie viel von der Atmosphäre und dem Geschwindigkeitsgefühl bei solchen Videos verloren geht. Erst beim Dreh fällt es einem wirklich auf. Wenn man nicht selbst weiss, wie schnell man dabei war, sieht es einfach nur langsam aus. Tut mich sorry fürs damalige Genörgel .

PS: Wird das Video in HD wirklich nur bei mir grünviolett oder ist das bei euch auch so?


----------



## ka1saa (29. Juli 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> PS: Wird das Video in HD wirklich nur bei mir grünviolett oder ist das bei euch auch so?


öhm... hd? also is bei mir übel mit fragmenten verpixelt, da is normal besser, aber grün isses nicht ^^. hab allerdings grad bisl videoprobleme mit dem rechner, also keine ahnung. scheint ja doch garnicht so übel zu sein in luxemburg  aber der schwarzwald geht mehr ab  *g* nicht übel nehmen ... hätte von dir nur irgendwie erwartet, dass du dicke sprünge einbaust (so mit klappspaten und so...) . gn8.


----------



## herkulars (29. Juli 2010)

> hätte von dir nur irgendwie erwartet, dass du dicke sprünge einbaust (so mit klappspaten und so...)



Im letzten Video hat er doch mit seinem Klappspaten ne fette Halfpipe und nen kleinen Table gebaut. Sogar aus Metall! 

Stepups muss ich auch noch anständig üben. War am Wochenende im Harz und da gab es jede Menge davon. Beim ersten dachte ich "Kein Problem, schaffste!" Denkste. Zu langsam und prompt mit dem Hinterrad hängengeblieben. Die nächsten waren dann besser, aber noch lange nicht flowig genug. War trotzdem geil!


----------



## funbiker9 (29. Juli 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Nee, wir waren mit Fahren beschäftigt. Wer will denn schon Fotos machen, wenn er rumrasen kann?
> 
> btw: Das mit dem fahrtechnisch einwandfreien Video müsste zu schaffen sein. Ich habe die Trails eben alle in einem Rutsch gefilmt, da ich keine Lust hatte, bei jedem kleinen Hänger runterzusteigen und die Stelle noch mal zu fahren. Nur die Treppen bergauf auf dem 3. Trail schaffe ich nicht, da der Lenker zu breit ist und ich mir regelmäßig an der Felswand den rechten Griff ruiniere.
> 
> ...



Das stimmt...fahren macht mehr Spaß als Fotografieren.

Ist schon wahr...in Video's gehen Geschwindigkeit, Steilheit und Verblockheit extrem verloren. Hab es erst wieder im Bikepark Albstadt erlebt...wie sehr man sich in einem Video doch täuschen kann.

Ist übrigens ein schöner kleiner Bikepark, den ich empfehlen kann.


----------



## Deleted138492 (29. Juli 2010)

@ ka1saa: Hier in der Gegend gibts leider nicht viel zum Hüpfen. Allerdings gibts im Süden des Landes einen kleine Slopestyleparcours:








Irgendwann werde ich mal dorthin fahren, dann nehme ich auch wieder eine Kamera mit . Aber was meinst du mit Klappspaten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herkulars (29. Juli 2010)




----------



## Deleted138492 (29. Juli 2010)

Haha. Ich wette, du lachst dich gerade tot .


----------



## ka1saa (29. Juli 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Haha. Ich wette, du lachst dich gerade tot .


schon ein bisschen ^^. naja, so macht man das hier im wald nunmal . bin da zwar selbst noch sehr unextrem, aber bei dir hatt ich das irgendwie erwartet , bist doch son bastler!


----------



## Deleted138492 (29. Juli 2010)

Sagen wir mal so: Hier reagiert man leider sehr allergisch auf nichtnatürliche Bauten jeglicher Art. Die Trails werden auch regelmäßig von Wanderern benutzt und von Försters Mädels beritten, wie man auf Trail Nr. 1 sehen kann. Ich könnte höchstens die Wege "ausbessern", aber ich bezweifle, dass man selbst das positiv auffassen würde. Ausserdem sind die Wege nicht breit genug. Baue ich da eine Schanze drauf, muss man drüberklettern und das gefällt den älteren Herren Wanderern sicher nicht.


----------



## ka1saa (29. Juli 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Sagen wir mal so: Hier reagiert man leider sehr allergisch auf nichtnatürliche Bauten jeglicher Art. Die Trails werden auch regelmäßig von Wanderern benutzt und von Försters Mädels beritten, wie man auf Trail Nr. 1 sehen kann. Ich könnte höchstens die Wege "ausbessern", aber ich bezweifle, dass man selbst das positiv auffassen würde. Ausserdem sind die Wege nicht breit genug. Baue ich da eine Schanze drauf, muss man drüberklettern und das gefällt den älteren Herren Wanderern sicher nicht.


hm na gut, schade. hätt bei dem einen oder anderen teil nicht unbedingt mit wandererscharen gerechnet, aber das muss man ja immer vor ort klären ^^.


----------



## Deleted138492 (29. Juli 2010)

Auf dem 2. Trail ist zwar so gut wie nie jemand unterwegs, aber der Weg ist einfach nicht für Schanzen geeignet. Der erste ist zu schmal. Auf dem dritten könnte man auf dem letzten, schnellen Teil etwas hinbauen. Mal sehen...


----------



## funbiker9 (29. Juli 2010)

Schanzen und Co müssen ja auch nicht unbedingt im Wald sein...das gibt früher oder später eh nur Ärger.
Dafür gibt es ja auch Bikeparks. Außerdem zugegeben, hätte ich gar keine Lust im Wald rum zu buddeln und mir unnötige Zecken einzufangen.


----------



## Deleted138492 (29. Juli 2010)

Ebenjenen Ärger will ich vermeiden, gerade weil man hier eher gut auf die MTBler zu sprechen ist. Allerdings nicht auf Dirtkiddies, weswegen ich nicht mit denen verwechselt werden will. Letztere sind meistens einfach nur achtlos, hinterlassen ihren Müll im Wald, bauen ohne zu fragen Schanzen (im letzten Video zu sehen) auf Gemeindeboden und sind auch sonst nicht sonderlich helle in der Birne.


----------



## ka1saa (29. Juli 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Ebenjenen Ärger will ich vermeiden, gerade weil man hier eher gut auf die MTBler zu sprechen ist.


jo, besser is das. solangs fernab jeglicher wanderroute is und man noch daneben platz lässt, find ich das hier nicht weiter schlimm, stört ja dann auch niemanden. aber wenns halt nicht geht, gehts nicht.

ach und die zecken krieg ich schon beim fahren ab und zu gratis dazu  mistviecher, aber wenn man bei pausen mal kurz die freie haut checkt, is das meistens auch kein problem. gehören trotzdem abgeschafft ^^! nur deswegen den wald außer beim fahren zu meiden seh ich dann aber doch nicht ein.


----------



## Astroluca (30. Juli 2010)

Rose bikes team check on Pinkbike.com 
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/rose-bikes-team-2010.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (30. Juli 2010)

herkulars schrieb:


> Puh, das hört sich aber böse an. Gute Besserung!
> Hättest Du nicht fragen können, ob Sie dir den Arm gleich an den Lenker schrauben können? Weißt doch, as long as ...





funbiker9 schrieb:


> Oh Mann MIK...dann wünsch ich dir schnelle Genesung und wenig Schmerzen.



Danke Jungs, hab heute nen kleinen Hänger und groß Sorgen, dass das nicht ohne große Folgen ausheilen wird... Mal gucken, Mittwoch werden die Fäden gezogen und es gibt ein neues Foto...


----------



## ka1saa (30. Juli 2010)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Danke Jungs, hab heute nen kleinen Hänger und groß Sorgen, dass das nicht ohne große Folgen ausheilen wird... Mal gucken, Mittwoch werden die Fäden gezogen und es gibt ein neues Foto...


Kopf hoch, MIK... wir drücken dir alle die Daumen! Stehst das durch!

Hatte das Ganze mal in nicht ganz so zersplittert aber an genau der gleichen Stelle (blöd als Rechtshänder), war keine tolle Zeit, aber in der nächsten Saison war ich wieder dabei ! Hat noch eine Weile geknirscht, aber jetzt merk ich nichts mehr von.


----------



## funbiker9 (30. Juli 2010)

ka1saa schrieb:


> jo, besser is das. solangs fernab jeglicher wanderroute is und man noch daneben platz lässt, find ich das hier nicht weiter schlimm, stört ja dann auch niemanden. aber wenns halt nicht geht, gehts nicht.
> 
> ach und die zecken krieg ich schon beim fahren ab und zu gratis dazu  mistviecher, aber wenn man bei pausen mal kurz die freie haut checkt, is das meistens auch kein problem. gehören trotzdem abgeschafft ^^! nur deswegen den wald außer beim fahren zu meiden seh ich dann aber doch nicht ein.



Zecken ---> Mistviecher . 

Ohne Wald kann ich auch nicht...vor allem wenn er direkt vor der Haustür liegt. 


@MIK

...das heilt schon wieder. Wirst sehen in ein paar Monaten sitzt du wieder auf deinem Bock und fährst durch die Wälder.

Und immer merken...

Depressionen sind was für Frauen...Männer habe nur schlechte Laune, weil es anscheinend ( rein theoretisch natürlich! ) doch etwas härteres gibt als unsere Knochen


----------



## Eksduro (30. Juli 2010)

...richtich...dat wird schon wieder!

dauert bestimmt nen bißchen aber alleine weil du mir noch die freeride tour "schuldest" bist du bestimmt 2011 zum saisonbeginn wieder fit....


nen bißchen zeit, nen bißchen reha und dann fluppt das wieder

ich drück auf jeden fall die daumen


----------



## Deleted138492 (30. Juli 2010)

Allerspätestens beim nächsten Rosetreff will ich dich wieder auf dem Rad sehen!


----------



## funbiker9 (30. Juli 2010)

Welchen Park fandet ihr eigentlich besser Willingen oder Winterberg?
Wie seit ihr mit der Winterberg DH Strecke zurecht gekommen?

PS.: ...bin morgen mal wieder in Wildbad...wer Lust hat kann sich gerne anschließen.

@MüsLee

Nein...ich komme nicht nach Luxemburg


----------



## Deleted138492 (30. Juli 2010)

Schade .

Winterberg war wesentlich besser. Die zwei Strecken, die Willingen zu bieten hat, sind ein wenig eintönig geworden und die Myriaden an Bremswellen gingen mir ganz schön auf den Sack. Die DH-Strecke war auch ziemlich ausgewaschen. Winterberg war besser gepflegt und die Strecken geiler, besonders der Slopestyleparcours . Die DH-Strecke ist dort auch einfacher und war besser zu fahren als die in Willingen.


----------



## funbiker9 (30. Juli 2010)

Hab ich mir gedacht. Der Freeride in Willingen sieht schon in den Video's langweilig aus....und der DH ist was für Sprungkönner...und wenn ich das nächste mal frei machen kann, komm ich auch tatsächlich zum Treffen.

So hat es nur Sonntags für Todtnau gereicht...war aber auch sehr geil.


----------



## Deleted138492 (30. Juli 2010)

Ach, die FR-Strecke ist aber ganz in Ordnung. Die fand ich interessanter als die Freecrossstrecke in Winterberg. Aber die DH hats schon in sich. Der Bobby ist da drübergeflogen als sei es nix, und wir sind nur gekrochen . Die Sprünge am Anfang sind machbar, aber in der Mitte der Strecke wirds mir zu heftig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (30. Juli 2010)

Springen und auf dem Hinterrad fahren, sind ja seine Paradedisziplinen. Hier im Forum hab ich auch schon ein paar Video's gesehen, von welchen die dachten da kann man einfach drüber hüppen...böse crash's. Ich bin auch nicht so der Springer...mein höchster Drop war ca. 2,5 Meter ( inkl. Landung ) und das war keine Absicht.


----------



## Bul (31. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

habe mal eine Frage zu einem Problem an meinem Granite Chief 8.
Beim Pedalieren höre ich ein rytmisches Knacken und ich vermute dass das Innenlager hinüber ist.
Weiß jemand wie ich weitere Fehlerquellen ausschließen kann und ob ich das Innenlager auf Garantie ersetzt bekomme?

Grüße aus dem regnerischen Sauerland.


----------



## marcy2 (31. Juli 2010)

Bul schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe mal eine Frage zu einem Problem an meinem Granite Chief 8.
> Beim Pedalieren höre ich ein rytmisches Knacken und ich vermute dass das Innenlager hinüber ist.
> ...



Innenlager auf Garantie? Hab ich auch noch nicht gehört. Das ist ein typisches Verschleißteil, da wirst du wohl kein Glück haben. 

Gruß
marcy


----------



## mzbl.90 (31. Juli 2010)

Hallo Leute,

habe mir jetzt ein Jabba Wood (Sondermodell) bestellt und ich hoffe das es Montag endlich kommt nach langem warten  
Aber nun zu meiner Frage: An dem Bike ist ne FOX F120 RLC 120mm dran und ich würd von nem Kollegen ne neue Rock Shox Revelation 426 Air U-Turn von 2009 fast geschenkt bekommen  und nun wüsste ich gerne, ob sich das überhaupt lohnen würde und ob die Gabel ans Bike passen würd oder ob sich das eh erledigt hat


----------



## Bul (31. Juli 2010)

marcy2 schrieb:


> Innenlager auf Garantie? Hab ich auch noch nicht gehört. Das ist ein typisches Verschleißteil, da wirst du wohl kein Glück haben.
> 
> Gruß
> marcy



Das Bike habe ich im Lagerschlussverkauf geholt, also am 29.07.10. Es hieß es ist ein Testbike mit leichten Gebrauchsspuren.
Eventuell sind  sie ja kulant. Laut Rechnung wurde das Rad vorher durchgecheckt und defekte Teile ersetzt, dann darf sowas nicht sein.


----------



## corratec1234 (31. Juli 2010)

@bul,
bei meinem granite wurde das innenlager bei der erstinspektion ersetzt weil es defekt war. auf mich kamen keine zusatzkosten zu, war alles in der garantie inbegriffen.
der monteur hat desweiteren den lagersitz erneuert, da das lager wohl sehr empfindlich ist wenn es nicht genau im rahmen sitzt.

gruß mike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bul (31. Juli 2010)

Ich werde später mal anrufen und nachfragen ob die da was machen können. Immerhin ist es auch eine Stange Geld die man da lässt.

Schöne Grüße und danke


----------



## marcy2 (31. Juli 2010)

Bul schrieb:


> Das Bike habe ich im Lagerschlussverkauf geholt, also am 29.07.10. Es hieß es ist ein Testbike mit leichten Gebrauchsspuren.
> Eventuell sind  sie ja kulant. Laut Rechnung wurde das Rad vorher durchgecheckt und defekte Teile ersetzt, dann darf sowas nicht sein.



Ach so, das ist was anderes. Aber Rose sind da sehr kulant. Ich würde es einschicken oder hinbringen und durchchecken lassen.


----------



## Bul (31. Juli 2010)

Habe ich auch gehört und ich werde mich mal bei Rose melden. Leider war die Hotline nur bis 13Uhr erreichbar. Muss ich bis Montag warten.

Danke an euch.


----------



## -MIK- (31. Juli 2010)

Danke Jungs... das baut auf. Langsam könnt ich den Bock mal wieder bewegen... 

Naja, dauert ja noch was aber ich freu mich drauf.


----------



## Deleted138492 (31. Juli 2010)

Wie lange musst du denn noch den Abstinenzler spielen?


----------



## morph027 (1. August 2010)

mzbl.90 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, [...] und nun wüsste ich gerne, ob sich das überhaupt lohnen würde ...



Nicht unbedingt. Wenn auf eine Revelation, dann auf die aktuelle. Die 2009er sind noch schwer und nutzen den Federweg nicht richtig aus. Die 10mm mehr Federweg zu der Fox wirst nicht merken. Also ich würde die Fox drin lassen. Oder halt eine aktuelle 2010er Revelation holen (die hab ich auch drin, ist Sahne *g*). An den 2011er wird meines Wissens nach nicht allzuviel gemacht.

Viel Spass mit dem Bike!


----------



## stevenscrosser (1. August 2010)

Ich mal wieder  konnte aus persönlichen Gründen leider nicht beim Treffen erscheinen  Bin ein wenig traurig, da es laut euren Berichten sehr geil gewesen sein muss. Hoffentlich klappt's beim nächsten mal 

@ Bul: Selfmade müsste auch gehen. Ich hatte das gleiche Problem. Die BB30 sind sehr feuchtigkeitsanfällig. Will heißen Kurbel runter (Anleitung findest du in diesem Thread) und sich den Lagern evtl. selber widmen. Die Rillenkugellager haben einen Dichtring, an der Außenseite, den du mit einem spitzen Gegenstand vorsichtig heraushebeln kannst (aber ja nicht direkt hineinstechen!). Darunter findest du dann die Kugeln vor. Ich habe das Lager dann einfach mit ein wenig Brunox Turbospray ausgespült und anschließend komplett neu mit Fett befüllt. Also Klex auf den Finger und reinschmieren und das so lange bis es voll ist. Dann wieder Dichtring drauf und gut ist. Bei mir seit 2 Monaten jetzt keine Probleme mehr.


----------



## mzbl.90 (1. August 2010)

Danke morph027 für die antwort dann werde ich erst mal nix umbasteln am rad


----------



## Bul (1. August 2010)

stevenscrosser schrieb:


> Ich mal wieder  konnte aus persönlichen Gründen leider nicht beim Treffen erscheinen  Bin ein wenig traurig, da es laut euren Berichten sehr geil gewesen sein muss. Hoffentlich klappt's beim nächsten mal
> 
> @ Bul: Selfmade müsste auch gehen. Ich hatte das gleiche Problem. Die BB30 sind sehr feuchtigkeitsanfällig. Will heißen Kurbel runter (Anleitung findest du in diesem Thread) und sich den Lagern evtl. selber widmen. Die Rillenkugellager haben einen Dichtring, an der Außenseite, den du mit einem spitzen Gegenstand vorsichtig heraushebeln kannst (aber ja nicht direkt hineinstechen!). Darunter findest du dann die Kugeln vor. Ich habe das Lager dann einfach mit ein wenig Brunox Turbospray ausgespült und anschließend komplett neu mit Fett befüllt. Also Klex auf den Finger und reinschmieren und das so lange bis es voll ist. Dann wieder Dichtring drauf und gut ist. Bei mir seit 2 Monaten jetzt keine Probleme mehr.



Hey,
habe jetzt Rose erstmal eine Mail geschrieben. Mal schauen was sie sagen. Ansonsten werde ich mich natürlich selber dran machen.
Benötige ich irgendein Spezialwerkzeug oder ist das mit den normalen Sachen machbar die man bei einer Hollowtech Kurbel auch benötigt?

Grüße bul


----------



## ka1saa (1. August 2010)

die kurbel kriegst mit inbus und gummihammer (oder äquivalent) runter, anleitung gibts auf der herstellerseite bzw. schön bebildert irgendwo im thread, kannst ja mal die suche bemühen . wenn du aber bei rose eh um die ecke bist und die das wechseln... würd ich das erstmal machen ^^. ansonsten können aber auch noch gefühlte 1000 andere sachen am rad knarzen, da gibts in der rose-fahrer-gruppe nen eigenen thread zu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## euer (1. August 2010)

Als bei mir die Tretlager hinüber waren, fing es auch erst mit einem leichten Knacken an und wurde hinterher eher zu einer Art Krachen. Die Kurbel ließ sich auch nur noch sehr schwer drehen.
Die LAger wurden mir auch auf Garantie getauscht und die Lagersitze nachgeschnitten. Gab da wohl mal Probs.
Ausbau einer BB30 Kurbel ist eigentlich ziemlich einfach, nur beim Zusammenbau ist es ein bischen tricky mit der Vorspannung.


----------



## herkulars (2. August 2010)

> nur beim Zusammenbau ist es ein bischen tricky mit der Vorspannung.



Nö, weil Du die nicht änderst beim Ausbau. Einbau ist halt Ausbau rückwärts. Wenn Du das nagelneue Rad mit einer neuen Kurbel ausrüstest, dann mußt Du an dieser komischen Schraube fummeln.


----------



## Bul (2. August 2010)

Kleine Rückmeldung meinerseits:
Habe heute mit dem Rose Service gesprochen. Der nette Mann aus der Technik hat mir dann ein paar Tipps gegeben wo ich auf Anhieb mal nachschauen könnte (das gleiche wie im Knack-Weg-Thread). Hab dann gesagt das es daran nicht liegt und er schickt mir nun ein netten Kopfer für mein Rad zu und mein Rad wird wieder fertig gemacht. Alles auf Kosten von Rose. Das nenne ich doch einen Top Service 

grüße bul


----------



## Deleted138492 (2. August 2010)

Sö, die Gopro wurde vorhin bestellt. Dann kann ich funbiker bald einen technisch einwandfreien Trail präsentieren und vielleicht auch ein wenig Slopestyleaction . Allerdings muss die Gabel in nächster Zeit mal zu Toxo, die hat Buchsenspiel und ist dann für rund 10-14 Tage weg .


----------



## funbiker9 (2. August 2010)

...ich bitte doch sehr darum lieber MüsLee .

Wo haste die Gopro bestellt?


----------



## Deleted138492 (2. August 2010)

Bei Bike-components. Es ist eh egal, da der Preis überall der gleiche ist.

btw: Ich habe auf dem Trail Nr. 2 lediglich auf 3 Stellen eine andere Linie gewählt und schwupps - fährt sich das wie nix .


----------



## jonalisa (2. August 2010)

Ab dem heutigen Tag gibt´s die 2010 Rose Bikes vergünstigt zu haben.

Da nun endlich mein Überstundengeld eingetroffen ist, habe ich mir sofort den 8er Onkel bestellt 

Sicher gäbe es noch weitere Preisreduzierungen, aber vielleicht sind dann nicht mehr alle Teile, Größen und Modelle verfügbar.

Jetzt muss ich nur noch bis Anfang September warten, dann gehts damit ab auf die Trails.

Kann`s kaum erwarten


----------



## ka1saa (3. August 2010)

jonalisa schrieb:


> Da nun endlich mein Überstundengeld eingetroffen ist, habe ich mir sofort den 8er Onkel bestellt
> 
> Kann`s kaum erwarten


na denn ma glückwunsch und ne kurze wartezeit !


----------



## -MIK- (3. August 2010)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Danke Jungs... das baut auf. Langsam könnt ich den Bock mal wieder bewegen...
> 
> Naja, dauert ja noch was aber ich freu mich drauf.



Ah, das dauert noch. Morgen werden die Fäden der 2. OP gezogen und ich hoffe, dass denn endlich der Ellbogen wieder freigegeben wird. Seit gestern kann ich wieder einigermaßen ne Faust machen, Stift halten ist aber noch n Traum.

Kann nur besser werden....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (3. August 2010)

Stift ist doch nicht so wichtig...den Lenker mußt du wieder halten können *grins*


----------



## Raesfeld (3. August 2010)

Mann, Mann... Da kann ich ja von Glück reden, dass mein Knie so problemlos abgeheilt ist.
Jetzt wird es sich nicht mehr weiter verändern, es ist ein großer violetter Schnitt  Sieht schon ziemlich cool aus 
Aber hauptsache Bikepark und harte Touren gehen wieder, weil ich wieder Protektoren tragen kann.

Das Bike hat das alles gut überstanden, jedoch habe ich seit dem ein seltsames Knacken, wenn ich hinten stark einfeder.
z.B. Ich lupfe das Hinterrad mit der vorderen Bremse an und bleibe bei der Landung im Sattel sitzen *knack*
Hab mit der Eingrenzung noch nicht begonnen, könnte aber die Sattelstütze sein... habe sie entfettet, da sie sonst mit der Zeit durchrutscht. Habt ihr das auch?


----------



## -MIK- (3. August 2010)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Stift ist doch nicht so wichtig...den Lenker mußt du wieder halten können *grins*





@Raesfeld: ausgeschlagene Buchse vielleicht?


----------



## Eksduro (3. August 2010)

moinsen,


jopp....dat hab ich auch seit meinem abgang letztes jahr...


rad war danch aber schon bei rose, kam dann aber unverändert (was das knacken) angeht wieder....

klingt so richtich ekelhaft metallisch.....

aber da iwie nix kaputt zu  sein schien hab ichs verdrängt....


----------



## Raesfeld (3. August 2010)

Hm, hab die Sattelstütze gefettet, den Sattel festgezogen und alle Schrauben des Hinterbaus gecheckt... Knacken bleibt. Werde mich wohl im Laufe der Zeit dran gewöhnen


----------



## stevenscrosser (3. August 2010)

@ Raesfeld: Sattelschnellspanner! Abziehen, Zerlegen, Fetten, Montieren! Hatte ich auch.

Probier's mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bul (3. August 2010)

jonalisa schrieb:


> Da nun endlich mein Überstundengeld eingetroffen ist, habe ich mir sofort den 8er Onkel bestellt


 
Viel Spaß wünsche ich dir schonmal. Ich denke am ersten Tag wirst du kaum zum Posten kommen 

Btw: Habe mich mal auf der Karte eingefügt. Bei dem nächsten Rose Treffen bin ich dabei, wenns wieder in Willingen ist oder in der Nähe


----------



## Deleted138492 (3. August 2010)

Ich wäre ja dafür, dass wir das nächste Jahr 2 oder mehr Tage in Winterberg verbringen . Da gabs wesentlich mehr Abwechslung als in Willingen und die Strecken waren gepflegter. Ausserdem hats mir der Slopestyleparcours angetan >.<


----------



## Deleted138492 (4. August 2010)

Yay, nun darf ich wählen gehen .


----------



## ka1saa (4. August 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Yay, nun darf ich wählen gehen .


na denn ma glückwunsch .


----------



## Sandi (4. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen...
ich habe jetzt schon seit ein par Wochen mein Uncle Jimbo, hatte bisher aber leider erst Zeit für 2 kleine Touren gehabt.
Jetzt hab ichUrlaub, bin nach Hause gefahren um endlich mal wieder mit meinem Bruder fahren zu gehen.
Doch leider hat es beim normalen Bremsen vor dem Haus ein richtig übles metallisches Geräusch gegeben.
Resultat, Centerlock Aufnahme ist gebrochen! Beim normalen Bremsen. muss wohl ein Materialfehler sein=( Total zum kotzen, da ich mich so aufs Radfahren gefreut habe und nächste Woche wieder keien Zeit mehr habe=((

Hab gleich mal Rose gemailt, aber ums Rad einschicken und ewig warten werd ich wohl nicht drumrumkommen=( Toller Urlaub


----------



## herkulars (4. August 2010)

Iiiieeeh! Sieht ja böse aus. Hat hier nicht mal jemand erzählt, dass Mavic das direkt und schneller abwickelt? Wär doch ne Option.

P.S.: Ist 6-Loch, nicht Centerlock.


----------



## -MIK- (4. August 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Ich wäre ja dafür, dass wir das nächste Jahr 2 oder mehr Tage in Winterberg verbringen . Da gabs wesentlich mehr Abwechslung als in Willingen und die Strecken waren gepflegter. Ausserdem hats mir der Slopestyleparcours angetan >.<



Ach, echt jetzt...?  Wann hörst Du endlich auf mich? 



Sandi schrieb:


> Resultat, Centerlock Aufnahme ist gebrochen! Beim normalen Bremsen. muss wohl ein Materialfehler sein=( Total zum kotzen, da ich mich so aufs Radfahren gefreut habe und nächste Woche wieder keien Zeit mehr habe=((
> 
> Hab gleich mal Rose gemailt, aber ums Rad einschicken und ewig warten werd ich wohl nicht drumrumkommen=( Toller Urlaub



Doch, kommste, dem stehen 16 - 17 Euro gegenüber:



Rhombus schrieb:


> Nur ist schon alleine der Adapter viel zu teuer!!
> 
> Nimm den hier:
> 
> ...



Bin mal so frei und zitiere nen anderen Thread.


----------



## jonalisa (4. August 2010)

Dann wünsch ich unserem Müs Lee mal alles Gute zum Geburtseltag und allen Patienten eine gute Besserung!!!


----------



## Deleted138492 (4. August 2010)

Na denn mal ein herzliches Dankeschön an ka1saa und jonalisa . Nebenbei viel Spaß an letzteren mit dem neuen Rad .


----------



## -MIK- (4. August 2010)

jonalisa schrieb:


> Dann wünsch ich unserem Müs Lee mal alles Gute zum Geburtseltag und allen Patienten eine gute Besserung!!!



Ganz überlesen, von mir natürlich auch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (4. August 2010)

Na dann an dich auch ein Danke .


----------



## morph027 (4. August 2010)

Ich würde dir ja eine Rose überreichen, aber ich glaub, die in deinem Keller gefällt dir schon am besten  Alles Gute!


----------



## trigger666 (4. August 2010)

@ Müs Lee

Alles Gute zum Geburstag wünsche ich Dir und vor allem immer sturz- und defektfreie Fahrt!


----------



## trigger666 (4. August 2010)

@alle

Wegen Onkelz Treffen im nächsten Jahr, möchte ich hier den Harz in die Diskussion mit einbringen. Das nicht nur, weil er vor meiner Haustür ist.

Hier gibt es vier Parks die man besuchen kann. Des Weiteren gibt es hier die vielleicht dem einen oder anderen bekannte Abfahrt von der Wolfswarte über den Magdeburger Weg nach Altenau. Schweres Gelände vom feinsten.

@ alle wegen Stahlfederdämpfer
Ich habe hier ein Uncle Jimbo gefunden, wo ein Rock Shox Vivid montiert ist. Könnt Ihr mir helfen und sagen was angepaßt wurde?
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/572566


----------



## JustFlying (4. August 2010)

Auch von mir alles Gute Müs
Das Stahlfeder- Jimbo (?) scheint ja interessant, aber wenn dann kommt in 2-3 Jahren was ála BeefCake DH, das hat einfach riesen Spaß gemacht auf dem DH in Willingen. Mit dem RP23 bin ich nämlich momentan recht zufrieden...


----------



## Deleted138492 (4. August 2010)

Danke @ alle .

Das Jimbo mit Coildämpfer hatte ich vor einer Zeit schon mal gepostet. Der Besitzer hatte das Verbindungsstück Dämpferkörper/Piggyback angefeilt, damit der Bolzen der Wippe nicht dagegenschlägt. Er sagte, gut 5mm müssten weichen. Foxdämpfer à la Van R oder DHX Coil passen nicht, weil deren Körper um einen halben Millimeter zu breit ist. Die Wippe ist 36mm breit, der Vivid an der betreffenden Stelle 35.5 und die Füchse 36.5, wenn ich das recht in Erinnerung habe. Allerdings wäre die von mir vorgeschlagene Methode, den Bolzen zu kastrieren und zwei weitere Schrauben ähnlich denen, die aussen montiert sind, nach innen zu verfrachten und alle vier zu kürzen, besser, da man den Gewährleistungsanspruch verliert, wenn man den Dämpfer ansägt. Der Wippe sollte der halbierte Bolzen wenig ausmachen, die ist steif genug um das zu verkraften.


----------



## Eksduro (5. August 2010)

schikkes dingenz mit der stahlfeder....

noch schicker is der nackte rahmen!

hat sonst schonmal noch jemand probiert die schriftzüge runter zu machen?

wenn ja, womit und wie gut hats funktioniert?


----------



## herkulars (5. August 2010)

Hui, da hab ich ja auch gepennt! Auch von mir alles Gute nachträglich, Müs Lee!



> Wegen Onkelz Treffen im nächsten Jahr, möchte ich hier den Harz in die Diskussion mit einbringen. Das nicht nur, weil er vor meiner Haustür ist.
> 
> Hier gibt es vier Parks die man besuchen kann. Des Weiteren gibt es hier die vielleicht dem einen oder anderen bekannte Abfahrt von der Wolfswarte über den Magdeburger Weg nach Altenau. Schweres Gelände vom feinsten.



Dabei! Wolfswarte -> Magdeburger Weg -> Altenau  Der Hammer!


----------



## Bul (5. August 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Yay, nun darf ich wählen gehen .



Von mir auch "Herzlichen Glückwunsch", auch wenn es ein bisschen verspätet ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (5. August 2010)

Macht nüscht. Danke euch beiden .


----------



## [email protected] (5. August 2010)

Bin ich hier der einzige, der es etwas zweifelhaft findet ein Jimbo zum FR/DH Bike umzumodeln?

Der Hinterbau ist so ausgelegt, das er zu Beginn weniger wippt, damit man damit auch gut den Berg hochkommt, beim 2010er ist dieser Effekt sogar noch verstärkt worden. Kostet nunmal etwas Sensibilität.... 
Der Rahmen an sich nicht wirklich für die Belastung ausgelegt.
Der Lenkwinkel mit 67° (ok mit der Totem dann 66°) auch fraglich für ein DH Bike.

Und das was den Onkel ausmacht das er ein schön leichtes und potentes Enduro ist, ist mit den Stahlfeder Dämpfern auch hinüber. Das Teil wiegt so wie es da steht 16+ Kilo. Mein DH´ler wiegt 1,4kg mehr 

Sorry, waren nur meine ersten Gedanken.

Ach so HAPPY BIRTHDAY


----------



## funbiker9 (5. August 2010)

@[email protected]

ich seh das auch so. Man kann es zwar mal im Park benutzen...aber es bleibt nun mal ein Enduro.
Stahlfederdämpfer im Uncle Jimbo ist to much. Dann sollt man doch besser zum BC greifen.


----------



## MoRis (5. August 2010)

moin, also für mich ist das Jimbo vollkommen park tauglich. Bin grad aus dem Harz wieder gekommen genauer Braunlage. 
TOP PARK! alles naturbelassen einfach GEIL!
War da 2 Tage und bin alle strecke wie singletrail/ freeride/ downhill runter gebrettert. einfach top. 
Strecken bis zu 4,5km lang und ist einfach geil ich kann es nicht oft genug sagen... 

und der uncle hat alles weggesteckt,...

Also zum Bikepark Braunlage zu fahren, lohnt sich!

Nur das Dorf ist etwas Lehr(GhostCity) aber das ist ein anderes Thema.


----------



## nachtradler (6. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
sitze auch immer noch malade zu Hause. Sehnenabriss ist zwar verheilt, Drähte sind raus. Sehne musste aber noch mal gespalten werden. Noch 3 Wochen Ruhe mit Schiene.
Apropos Knacken am Jimbo. Bei mir ist es allmählich verschwunden!!
Alles Gute an Müs Lee und gute Besserung an alle Verletzten.


----------



## Flouu (6. August 2010)

jo dann auch mal von mir alles gute^^

@eksduro
das mit den schriftzügen würd mich auch mal interessieren^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (6. August 2010)

@nachtradler

...warum mußte denn die Sehne nochmal gespalten werden? ...übel, übel.
Schnelle Genesung wünsch ich dir.


----------



## nachtradler (6. August 2010)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> @nachtradler
> 
> ...warum mußte denn die Sehne nochmal gespalten werden? ...übel, übel.
> Schnelle Genesung wünsch ich dir.



Busch-Fraktur (knöcherner Ausriss der Strecksehne), Knochenstück mit zwei Kirschnerdrähten fixiert, Gelenk durch langen Draht fixiert. Die beiden kleinen Drähte lagen unter der Sehne, bei der Entfernung musste die Sehne noch mal längs gespalten werden. Und jetzt noch 3 Wochen Stack´sche Schiene.


----------



## mw.dd (6. August 2010)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe jetzt nach langem hin und her für meine Freundin das Jabba Wood Edition bestellt. Die Auftragsbestätigung kam postwendend; als Liefertermin wurde der 10.8. avisiert.
> 
> Wie realistsich sind denn Eurer Erfahrung nach die angekündigten Termine? Kann man sich da einigermaßen drauf verlassen? Mitte August soll es in den Urlaub gehen, natürlich mit dem neuen Rad...



Alles gut: Lieferung erfolgte soeben, also 4 Tage zu früh. Da bleibt noch Zeit für eine Proberunde daheim 

Der erste Eindruck ist hervorragend, was z.B. die Montagequalität betrifft; das kannte ich so bisher nach meinen Erfahrungen mit Radon und Cube nicht.


----------



## funbiker9 (6. August 2010)

nachtradler schrieb:


> Busch-Fraktur (knöcherner Ausriss der Strecksehne), Knochenstück mit zwei Kirschnerdrähten fixiert, Gelenk durch langen Draht fixiert. Die beiden kleinen Drähte lagen unter der Sehne, bei der Entfernung musste die Sehne noch mal längs gespalten werden. Und jetzt noch 3 Wochen Stack´sche Schiene.



Aua


----------



## NicoGldn (6. August 2010)

Ich gehöre eig nicht zu den Rose fahrern.. noch nicht  habe nun auch nach langem überlegen das Jimbo bestellt. Und zwar das 4er und den Dämpfer getaucht. 4 wochen wurden mir am telefon gesagt und es stand was von 1.10.2010 in der Auftragsbestätigung. Die wartezeit wird hart ich freu mich schon total weil man hört ja ziemlich viel positives über das Bike =D  Jetzt gehts morgen erstmal nach Hindelang in den Bikepark.

Allen Kranken und Verletzten gute besserung und an Müs Lee noch alles gute =)


----------



## Bueck (6. August 2010)

Thema: Tourentauglichkeit Uncle Jimbo

komme gerade von der Brenta Umrundung zurück.
ich habe was ins Forum -Kaufberatung- gestellt bzw. geantwortet.

wen es interessiert kann da mal reinschauen.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=418706&highlight=tourentauglichkeit+uncle+jimbo

viel Spass beim Touren


----------



## herkulars (7. August 2010)

Heute mal mit Kamera unterwegs und ein paar Bilder geknipst. Jimbo in action:















Etwas kopflos, aber es geht ja um's Jimbo, gell? 






War ein perfekter Biketag heute!


----------



## stevenscrosser (9. August 2010)

Video-Test des Uncle Jimbo 8:
http://www.bike-tv.cc/2010/07/07/bike-tv-episode-120/#more-717


----------



## stevenscrosser (9. August 2010)

Video-Test des Uncle Jimbo 8:
http://www.bike-tv.cc/2010/07/07/bike-tv-episode-120/#more-717


----------



## Deleted138492 (10. August 2010)

So, da hatter, der funbiker9:


Ein mal Fuß absetzen ist inakzeptabel, das Video wird wiederholt . Es kommt noch ein anderes Video nach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (10. August 2010)

...schöner Enduro Trail. Sieht nach Spaß aus. Das Gefälle kommt auf jeden Fall deutlich besser rüber, als in deinen anderen Video's.

Da haste schon mal einen Daumen verdient MüsLee:


----------



## Gnarze (10. August 2010)

Schönes Video, ich glaube ich würde im hinteren Teil nur schieben....
Coole Kurventechnik bei 4:04 min. Erst an den Baum ran, dann rum...

Und die Saint quietscht doch!!! Macht meine The One nicht...(duck und weg)

Gruß, Gnarze


----------



## Deleted138492 (10. August 2010)

funbiker9 schrieb:


>



Der kommt inne Sammlung .

@ Gnarze: Ja, tut sie. Aber das Teil funzt sooooo dermaßen übertrieben gut, dass ich ihr einen seltenen Quietscher von Herzen gönne .

Wer eine unsensible Talas (inkl. Reifenkontakt) bei der Arbeit beobachten möchte:


----------



## Deleted138492 (11. August 2010)

So, hier ein besseres Video:


----------



## stevenscrosser (11. August 2010)

Klar fährt sich keine Luftfedergabel ganz so toll wie eine Stahl. Unsensibel würde ich das ganze jedoch nicht bezeichnen. Gewicht und Absenkbarkeit stehen bei einem Enduro mit Tourentauglichkeit in meinen Augen eher im Vordergrund. An deinem V.FR wird sich die 180er Van aber sicher Sahne fahren .


----------



## tgindia (11. August 2010)

Servus Müsli,
erst mal wow und respect - geiler Trail 

Da hab ich ja gleich einige Fragen an Dich:

- welche Musik hast Du beim Video (auch bei dem von "Gabel bei mehr Arbeit") verwendet?
- wie, wo und mit welchem Gehäuse hast Du die Kamera fest gemacht?

Wie gesagt, seeehr nett 

Gruß tgindia




Müs Lee schrieb:


> Der kommt inne Sammlung .
> 
> @ Gnarze: Ja, tut sie. Aber das Teil funzt sooooo dermaßen übertrieben gut, dass ich ihr einen seltenen Quietscher von Herzen gönne .
> 
> Wer eine unsensible Talas (inkl. Reifenkontakt) bei der Arbeit beobachten möchte:


----------



## Deleted138492 (11. August 2010)

Gabel bei der Arbeit: Tool - Reflection
Gabel bei mehr Arbeit: Extrawelt - Fernweh

Beide Gruppen/Artisten seeehr zu empfehlen! Die rangieren unter der Top 5 meiner meistgehörten Artisten.

Befestigt wurde die Kamera mit dem Vented Helmet Strap. Beim zweiten mal genau so, allerdings mit zusätlichem Tesa, damit nicht wieder alles verrutscht.

btw: Es wird wohl doch ein Cube Hanzz The One mit 180er Van und DHX 4.0 werden. Die One wird natürlich sofort gegen eine Saint eingetauscht . Aber mal sehen, was die Eurobike so alles bringt...


----------



## funbiker9 (11. August 2010)

Das Cube Hanzz hab ich in der Freeride gesehen, sieht viel versprechend aus.


----------



## Deleted138492 (11. August 2010)

Jup, allerdings gabs seitdem schon leichte Änderungen, auch in der Ausstattung von beiden Modellen:







http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=421297

Geil wirds .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (11. August 2010)

WeiÃ man schon was es kosten soll...

Das Modell in der Freeride hat mit Fox Gabel & RC4 DÃ¤mpfer 2599â¬ kosten sollen. Das kann ich mir bei einer so hochwertigen Ausstattung fast nicht vorstellen. SchÃ¶n wÃ¤re es natÃ¼rlich schon...


----------



## Deleted138492 (11. August 2010)

Ja, der Preis wäre sensationell. Wenn das Wörtchen wenn nicht wär... Topvariante mit kompletter Saintausstattung, Float und RC4 für 3600; mit X.9, Van und DHX 4.0 für 2600. Letzteres wird meins . Und dann geht das Gebastele wieder los .

Für weitere Infos siehe Link: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=421297


----------



## funbiker9 (11. August 2010)

Dachte ich mir doch, daß der Preis mit so einem Fahrwerk nicht stimmen kann. Van würde ich allerdings im Freeridebereich immer Air Gabeln vorziehen und der DHX ist meiner Meinung nach, auch völlig ausreichend.

...


----------



## Deleted138492 (11. August 2010)

Eben, und da ich die X9 einer Shimano immer vorziehe, wird es die The One Variante werden, bei der ich nur Bremsen und ggf. die Laufräder tauschen werde. Wobei ich jetzt schon weiß, dass es nicht dabei bleiben kann .


----------



## funbiker9 (11. August 2010)

... ja du alter Schrauber.

Ich bin mit der X9 auch sehr zufrieden...die funktioniert im härtesten Gelände, verstellt sich nicht von alleine und kann auch mal kleine Schläge ab, ohne gleich kaputt zu gehen und zu verbiegen 

Allerdings bin ich mit meiner Saint Schaltung auch sehr zufrieden...
Nur von XT und anderen Leichbauideen kann ich an Rädern die für berg ab gebaut sind...gar nichts anfangen. Viel zu anfällig...


----------



## morph027 (12. August 2010)

Ich dachte, hier gehts um die Rose 

Ja, das Hänschen ist schon verdammt geil, gefällt mir auch sehr gut. Auch geil, gerade gelesen, ich mag das schlichte direkte Design.

Aber magst du zum Enduro dazu noch einen Freerider? Liegen ja schon eng beieinander und das FR lohnt sich dann ja doch eher für Bikeurlaub (PDS, Finale, Garda,...) oder Park.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flouu (12. August 2010)

wo nimmt ihr nur immer das geld her=D


----------



## Deleted138492 (12. August 2010)

morph027 schrieb:


> Aber magst du zum Enduro dazu noch einen Freerider? Liegen ja schon eng beieinander und das FR lohnt sich dann ja doch eher für Bikeurlaub (PDS, Finale, Garda,...) oder Park.



Das Jimbo müsste dann halt weichen. Schade, aber unausweichlich, denn für 2 Räder habe ich nicht das Geld.

À propos Geld @ Flouu: Jimbo verkaufen, Geburtstag, Taschengeld, Ferienjob etc. pp.


----------



## herkulars (12. August 2010)

> Jimbo verkaufen



Komplett oder in Teilen?  

Warum willst Du statt des Jimbos einen Freerider? Das, was ich auf den Videos sehe, ist doch perfektes Terrain für ein Enduro. Sieht nicht so aus als ob man dafür einen Freerider braucht. Kicker, Tables, Doubles etc. baust Du auch nicht in den Wald bzw. es gibt (nach Deiner Aussage) keine und im Bikepark biste auch nicht jede Woche.


----------



## Deleted138492 (12. August 2010)

Damit hast du auch vollkommen recht, aber da ich bald den Führerschein besitzen werde und somit frei durch die Gegend gondeln kann, bin ich nicht mehr in der Streckenauswahl beschränkt. Bikeparks wären dann auch öfter an der Tagesordnung.

Ausserdem sagte ich bloß, dass *ich* keine Kicker etc. in den Wald stelle .


----------



## funbiker9 (12. August 2010)

Also zur Frage ob Enduro & Freerider nahe beieinander liegen...meine Meinung: NEIN!

Die Geometrie alleine schon macht den Hauptunterschied...man muß mal direkt vom Enduro auf einen Freerider und danach auf einen DH'ler sitzen und du wirst ohne zu fahren einen deutlichen Unterschied merken.

Auch das Ansprechverhalten der Dämpfer ist anders, weil bei berg ab Rädern nicht so sehr auf wippen & Uphilltauglickeit geachtet werden muß.

Ein Freerider sollte nur Notfalls mal den Berg hoch geprügelt werden können, wobei relativ gute Uphilltauglichkeit bei einem Enduro Pflicht! ist.


----------



## Deleted138492 (12. August 2010)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Uphilltauglichkeit



Drauf gschissen . Ich bin mal mit einem 17kg-Freerider 800hm am Stück die Alpen hochgekraxelt, dann schaffe ich die 100hm, die es hier zu bewältigen gilt, locker mit einem Hanzz o.Ä. Ich kurbele einfach drauf los, egal was das Rad unter meinem Arsch wiegt. Notfalls nehme ich halt das kleine KB und das größte Ritzel. Hauptsache, ich komme hoch. Wie, ist mir egal.


----------



## funbiker9 (12. August 2010)

Na dann hast du ja das Prinzip eines Freerider's kapiert 

Mit meinem Froggy fahre ich auch Enduro-Touren, man ist zwar langsamer aber who cares?
Auf jeden Fall hat man berg ab und im Park deutlich mehr Spaß und vor allem Reserven...


----------



## bbsuisse (12. August 2010)

Eksduro schrieb:


> hat sonst schonmal noch jemand probiert die schriftzüge runter zu machen?
> 
> wenn ja, womit und wie gut hats funktioniert?



würde mich auch interessieren!

Wirklich schick der Rahmen ohne Decals. Und mein onkel soll morgen endlich kommen


----------



## tgindia (12. August 2010)

Sehr cool, genau meine Mucke 
Was wären denn dann noch die übrigen Top3 der MüsliTop5?

Dieses Strapteil kommt ja wahrscheinlich von Deiner Helmkamera.
Hat jemand einen Tip ob es auch so ein Schutzgehäuse und Befestigung für eine normale Digicam gibt?

Merci tgindia




Müs Lee schrieb:


> Gabel bei der Arbeit: Tool - Reflection
> Gabel bei mehr Arbeit: Extrawelt - Fernweh
> 
> Beide Gruppen/Artisten seeehr zu empfehlen! Die rangieren unter der Top 5 meiner meistgehörten Artisten.
> ...


----------



## stevenscrosser (12. August 2010)

Hier:
http://www.mikrokopter.de/ucwiki/VideoAbspielen?id=188

wurde irgendwo das Befestigungsmaterial für Digicams aufgeführt. Find's aber grad nicht. Da wurde zu einer Seite verwiesen, wo man alle Möglichen Befestigungen bekommen kann *such*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (12. August 2010)

tgindia schrieb:


> Sehr cool, genau meine Mucke
> Was wären denn dann noch die übrigen Top3 der MüsliTop5?



Ich mal mal lieber die Top 10, ich kann mich nie so recht entscheiden. Deshalb ungeordnet:

*Extrawelt*
Booka Shade
*Dominik Eulberg*
*Kollektiv Turmstraße*
*Tool*
Zombie Nation
Rammstein
*Anthony Rother*
*The Knife*
Vitalic

Wobei da noch ein paar Künstler fehlen, aber belassen wir es mal bei diesen .


----------



## Suicyclist (13. August 2010)

Hat hier schon jemand Erfahrungen mit der Hammerschmidt am Beef Cake gemacht?

Unnötiger Schickimicki oder lohnende Investition?
Wo liegen die Vorteile außer bei höherer Bodenfreiheit und sicherer Kettenführung?
Wirkt es sich auch weiter positiv auf die (ja zweifelsohne im Ansatz bereits vorhandenen) "Tour"-/Uphill-Fähigkeiten des BC aus?


----------



## funbiker9 (13. August 2010)

Bin morgen wieder in Wildbad...also wenn einer Bock hat....

@Stevenscrosser

du wolltest Wildbad doch auch mal kennen lernen?


----------



## stevenscrosser (13. August 2010)

Ja, aber laut der Leute mit denen ich ab und zu zusammen bin, reicht das Jimbo für Bad Wildbad nicht ganz aus. Sei anscheinend etwas zu brutal und macht damit dann nicht soviel Spaß. Todnau oder Albstadt seien besser. Warst du da auch schonmal @ Funbiker?


----------



## funbiker9 (13. August 2010)

stevenscrosser schrieb:


> Ja, aber laut der Leute mit denen ich ab und zu zusammen bin, reicht das Jimbo für Bad Wildbad nicht ganz aus. Sei anscheinend etwas zu brutal und macht damit dann nicht soviel Spaß. Todnau oder Albstadt seien besser. Warst du da auch schonmal @ Funbiker?



Ja, Todtnau und Albstadt war ich dieses Jahr schon. 
Albstadt ist schon besser...aber Todtnau ist ähnlich wie Wildbad.

Gibt in Wildbad doch nicht nur den DH...ich werd morgen mit dem Froggy fahren ( auch 16cm an der Front ). Geht schon...nur Mut. Blamieren kann man sich bei uns nicht.


----------



## Raesfeld (14. August 2010)

Ich habe gestern Nacht um 23:30 Uhr in der Reifenfrage nachgegeben und direkt online bestellt...
Meine Nobbys kommen runter und es kommt was für Männer drauf 
Fat Albert hatte ich im Kopf, aber dann habe ich direkt zu Big Betty und Muddy Mary gegriffen 
Bin mal gespannt, ob der Unterschied so gewaltig ist wie ich ihn erwarte.


----------



## trigger666 (14. August 2010)

Bin vorher die Nobby´s gefahren. Jetzt die Mary in der Freeride Version. 

Unterschied ist deutlich. Am deutlichsten sobald es feucht wird.


----------



## ka1saa (14. August 2010)

grad hat mir n autofahrer in der stadt die vorfahrt genommen, resultat: hinterrad im eimer, ellbogen offen, becken geprellt, blaue flecken überall (hätt ich mal meine protektorenjacke angehabt xD scherz am rande...). wenn das mein rose-rad gewesen wär, dann würd ich im vergleich zu ihm aber noch gut aussehen . naja, zum glück nichts noch schlimmeres passiert. meld mich dann mal zum camp der halbinvaliden, wirds wohl doch nichts mehr mit "richtig" biken heute -.- aber gibts ja hier leute, dies viel langwieriger erwischt hat, also ende des geheules. leicht off-topic, sorry ^^.


----------



## Bul (14. August 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Eben, und da ich die X9 einer Shimano immer vorziehe, wird es die The One Variante werden, bei der ich nur Bremsen und ggf. die Laufräder tauschen werde. Wobei ich jetzt schon weiß, dass es nicht dabei bleiben kann .


 
Mal ne Frage:

Hast du was gegen die Formula The One?
Habe die Bremse auch an meinem Grantie Chief und bin zufrieden.
Im Internet habe ich allerdings gelesen, das die Bremse nicht sehr Standhaft ist und bei längeren Abfahrten den Geist aufgibt oder das teilweise die Beläge verglasen.
Und hat jemand seine Formula schon oft entlüftet, weil der Druckpunkt zu schwammig wurde?

Grüße

btw: Mein Granite ist von Rose wieder zurück. Lagerschalen, Lager und einen defekten Schaltzug auf Garantie erneuert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ka1saa (14. August 2010)

Bul schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage:
> 
> Hast du was gegen die Formula The One?


ach, der müs lee hatte so seine zweikämpfe mit der bremse *g*.


Bul schrieb:


> Und hat jemand seine Formula schon oft entlüftet, weil der Druckpunkt zu schwammig wurde?


hab das jimbo mit der one seit nem guten 3/4 jahr, werd jetzt demnächst mal vorne zum ersten mal entlüften. schwammig is der druckpunkt nicht, aber könnt etwas früher kommen. hinten keine probleme (vorne ja ansich auch nichts ernstes), bin dementsprechend sehr zufrieden, aber man kann halt auch glück oder wie müs lee pech haben.


----------



## herkulars (14. August 2010)

> grad hat mir n autofahrer in der stadt die vorfahrt genommen



Hatte gerade eine beinahe-Kollision mit nem Audi TT. Zum Glück konnte ICH noch rechtzeitig bremsen. 

Gute Besserung, die Prellung wird heute Nacht erst richtig schmerzhaft.


Habe heute mit zwei Kumpels die Tourentauglichkeit von Jimbo und Torque unter Beweis gestellt: 94,24km und 1779hm.  Darauf erstmal ein Feierabendbier. Prost!


----------



## Raesfeld (15. August 2010)

herkulars schrieb:


> 94,24km und 1779hm.



Beide zusammen, oder einzeln?


----------



## Gnarze (15. August 2010)

Hab gestern die Diagnose Bandscheibenvorfall bekommen....
Man wird echt alt....


----------



## Deleted138492 (15. August 2010)

Das wird ja immer schlimmer mit euch...


----------



## herkulars (15. August 2010)

Raesfeld schrieb:


> Beide zusammen, oder einzeln?



 Zusammen natürlich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ka1saa (15. August 2010)

herkulars schrieb:


> Gute Besserung, die Prellung wird heute Nacht erst richtig schmerzhaft.


wo du recht hast... danke!



herkulars schrieb:


> Habe heute mit zwei Kumpels die Tourentauglichkeit von Jimbo und Torque unter Beweis gestellt: 94,24km und 1779hm.


nice  wenn das wetter wieder gut is, wollt ich auch mal wieder sowas in die richtung machen. welches torque denn *off-topic-neugier*?



Gnarze schrieb:


> Hab gestern die Diagnose Bandscheibenvorfall bekommen....
> Man wird echt alt....


dann wünsch ich mal eine möglichst gute genesung und rehabilitation (ob jetzt reha oder zu hause, glaub der gezielte muskelaufbau danach ist das wichtigste).


----------



## NicoGldn (15. August 2010)

Wie ist des beim Onkel eig, lässt sich da ganz einfach ne hammerschmidt montieren? sry alls es dieses thema schon gibt. und nochmal ne frage: ich hab eim forum nichts konkretes gefunden.. ist die HS nur mit Sram schaltwerk kompatibel oder auch mit nem shimano xt?

Und hat mittlerweile eigentlich jemand ne lösung gefunden für ne 2fach schaltbare Kefü?


----------



## NicoGldn (15. August 2010)

Wie ist des beim Onkel eig, lässt sich da ganz einfach ne hammerschmidt montieren? sry alls es dieses thema schon gibt. und nochmal ne frage: ich hab eim forum nichts konkretes gefunden.. ist die HS nur mit Sram schaltwerk kompatibel oder auch mit nem shimano xt?

Und hat mittlerweile eigentlich jemand ne lösung gefunden für ne 2fach schaltbare Kefü?


----------



## Deleted138492 (15. August 2010)

HS geht beim Jimbo ab 2010, HS funzt auch mit Shimanoshifter und/oder -schaltwerk. Zur Kefü wurde schon sooo viel hier gesagt, schmeiss mal die Forumssuche an.

btw: www.gidf.de hätte dir das auch alles verraten.


----------



## herkulars (15. August 2010)

ka1saa schrieb:


> welches torque denn *off-topic-neugier*?



1x Alpinist & 1x Trailflow


----------



## Suicyclist (16. August 2010)

Suicyclist schrieb:


> Hat hier schon jemand Erfahrungen mit der Hammerschmidt am Beef Cake gemacht?
> 
> Unnötiger Schickimicki oder lohnende Investition?
> Wo liegen die Vorteile außer bei höherer Bodenfreiheit und sicherer Kettenführung?
> Wirkt es sich auch weiter positiv auf die (ja zweifelsohne im Ansatz bereits vorhandenen) "Tour"-/Uphill-Fähigkeiten des BC aus?


 

Keiner ???

Weiß denn vielleicht wenigstens einer zufällig, ob 'ne HS auch mit Saint-Trigger funzt? (41 Seiten HS-Fred sind mir grad zu zeitintensiv.)


----------



## Deleted138492 (16. August 2010)

Ja, funzt. Ob sich die HS für dich lohnt, können wir nicht sagen, das muss man selbst abwägen. Manchen ist das Gewicht zu hoch und schmeissen sie wieder raus, andere sind restlos begeistert.

Mal wieder: www.gidf.de


----------



## jonalisa (16. August 2010)

Bin grad auf der Suche nach der bebilderten Anleitung bzgl. des Kurbelausbaus.

Kann mir jemand helfen bzw. weiss jemand auf welcher Seite ich sie finde

mfg


----------



## jonalisa (16. August 2010)

Hat sich erledigt.

Seite 114

Danke trotzdem


----------



## bbsuisse (17. August 2010)

gestern ist auch mein Onkel endlich gekommen. Habe auch leider schon ein kleines Problem. Der Dämpfer - RP23 - war fast komplett leer. An sich kein Problem, hat mich aber schon etwas gewundert. Hab dann mal so 150 psi (Erfahrungswert) draufgemacht. Keine Besserung. Das Ende vom Lied war, das ich langsam bis zu 270 psi !! rauf musste um auf 15mm sag zu kommen. Ich wiege ca. 85kg. Darüber hinaus scheint die Plattform so gut wie nichts zu bringen. Wippt ganz schön das Teil, egal wie ich ihn einstelle. Kein vergleich zu meinem anderen RP23 am Radon QLT. 

Wollte mal fragen wie eure Werte so sind, bevor ich bei Rose anrufe. thx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stevenscrosser (17. August 2010)

270Psi ist definitiv etwas viel für nen 85 Kilo Fahrer. Diese 3 Pro Pedal Positionen bist du auch durchgegangen?


----------



## bbsuisse (17. August 2010)

ja, hab alles probiert, keine Änderung. werde den Dämpfer wohl reklamieren müssen


----------



## herkulars (17. August 2010)

15mm Sag ist aber auch ein bißchen wenig. Ich fahre meinen so bei 18-19mm (78kg / 190psi).
Wie testest Du denn das PP? Der Vergleich zum RP23 am Radon könnte deshalb nicht klappen, weil der RP23 am Jimbo eine größere Luftkammer haben könnte.


----------



## bbsuisse (17. August 2010)

Naja ganz normal fahren im flat halt. Dabei wippt der Hinterbau schon ganz schön. Hab mich erstmal nach den Vorgaben von Fox gerichtet. Die geben beim RP23 mit 57,1mm Hub 14,2mm sag an. werd gleich nochmal n bissl probieren


----------



## herkulars (17. August 2010)

Die Tabellen kannst Du eh knicken. Und wenn Rose den Hinterbau für die 2010er Bikes nicht grundlegend geändert hat, dann sitzt bei Deinem Jimbo ein 216x63,5 Dämpfer drin. Du hast also 63,5mm Hub, nicht 57mm.
Der Hinterbau des Jimbos ist eher plüschig ausgelegt. Wir fahren eigentlich alle mit ziemlich viel Sag. 25% ist da schon eher Minimum. 30% passen eigentlich ganz gut.
Geh mal versuchsweise auf auf 210psi und arbeite Dich langsam ran.

Wie sorgst Du denn dafür, dass der Hinterbau im flat wippt? Drückst Du ihn aktiv ein? Dann wirst Du auch keinen großen Unterschied spüren.


----------



## Deleted138492 (17. August 2010)

Wie so oft: Vergiss den Sag. Ein Dämpfer wird auf der Strecke eingestellt und nicht im Flat. Nimm die Pumpe mit in den Wald und nach so viel Druck in den Dämpfer, bis er gerade mal so nicht durchschlägt.


----------



## bbsuisse (17. August 2010)

hab noch n bissl probiert und bin jetzt bei 230psi mit 18mm sag. Lass es erstmal so und werde dann im Wald noch nachjustieren.Wie viel sag habt ihr denn an der Gabel so? Hab die Lyrik coil drin. Komme mit der standard Feder grad mal auf 23mm.


----------



## funbiker9 (17. August 2010)

Ich hab ziemlich genau 3cm Sag an der Lyrik...


----------



## laultima83 (18. August 2010)

Hi leute

ich schwanke zwischen uncle jimbo 8 oder nem votec v.sx 1.4 naja beide werde noch bisschen angepasst  aber gibts etwas das besonders für rose oder votec sprich mit gehts nur um technische sachen support oder sowas ist erstmal 2 rangig.

danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (18. August 2010)

FÃ¼r Rose:

DÃ¤mpferposition (beim Votec voll im Dreckbeschuss)
Bremse
grade 400â¬ gÃ¼nstiger!
absolut empfehlenswerter Service!!!

Gerade den letzten Punkt wirst du bei Votec schmerzlich vermissen.


----------



## laultima83 (18. August 2010)

ja stimmt ist nicht ganz unwichtig wenn ich aber dafür ein besseres bike bekomme verzichte ich lieber auf den support


----------



## Deleted138492 (18. August 2010)

Das würde ich mir zwei mal überlegen . Ich dachte angangs auch so und tendierte zum V.SX, dann gabs das Jimbo allerdings zum gleichen Preis, jedoch mit einer erheblich besseren Aussattung und bin nicht nur deswegen froh, letzteres genommen zu haben. Der Service ist einfach allererste Sahne.


----------



## funbiker9 (18. August 2010)

DafÃ¼r hat Votec ein paar LÃ¤den in Deutschland. Das Votec sieht auch interessanter aus...

Allerdings 350â¬ gÃ¼nstiger fÃ¼r's Jimbo...ist schon ein Wort.
 Du wirst mit beiden RÃ¤dern nichts falsch machen...


----------



## laultima83 (18. August 2010)

das hilft mir leider garnicht  der preis und die 350 sind nicht das thema eher welches bike ist besser  das wäre mal ne info


----------



## laultima83 (18. August 2010)

ach so und es gibt ja 1000 tests über bikes aber wurde das uncle jimbo 2010 mal gestestet ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (18. August 2010)

laultima83 schrieb:


> das hilft mir leider garnicht  der preis und die 350 sind nicht das thema eher welches bike ist besser  das wäre mal ne info



Dann kann ich dir einen Tipp geben: Rufe Rose an und Frage ob die Votec Bikes besser sind als ihre und danach umgekehrt 

Mann echt...beide Bikes sind gut und von der Ausstattung her ähnlich hochwertig. Falsch wirst du mit beiden nichts machen....es kommt auf deine persönlichen Vorlieben an, welches Bike dir eher liegt bzw. von der Optik her gefällt.

Hier kann die keiner sagen, daß z.B. die Schweißnähte vom Rose besser oder das Votec besser verarbeitet ist was den Rahmen angeht.

Was mir persönlich überhaupt nicht am Rose gefällt sind die dämlichen Schrauben bzw. Muttern an den Gelenken, für die angeblich Rose selbst, kein Werkzeug hat ( Aussage Rose! ).

Der Service von Rose ist wirklich gut...allerdings hat keines meiner 7 Räder solche ärgerlichen Kinderkrankheiten wie das Rose:

-Knarzt ( woher auch immer )
-Maxle löst sich während der fahrt ab und zu
-Tretlagerknacken ( ist aber wieder weg )
-dämliche Schrauben an den gelenken
- Schaltung läuft nicht stabil ( was nichts! mit der Einstellung der Schaltung zu tun hat )

Mein Resume:

Ich würde mir das Jimbo nicht mehr kaufen, auch wenn es definitiv kein schlechtes Rad ist.


----------



## laultima83 (18. August 2010)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Dann kann ich dir einen Tipp geben: Rufe Rose an und Frage ob die Votec Bikes besser sind als ihre und danach umgekehrt
> 
> Mann echt...beide Bikes sind gut und von der Ausstattung her ähnlich hochwertig. Falsch wirst du mit beiden nichts machen....es kommt auf deine persönlichen Vorlieben an, welches Bike dir eher liegt bzw. von der Optik her gefällt.
> 
> ...




na das ist doch mal ne aussage mit der man arbeiten kann  genau darum ging es mir......persöhnliche erfahrungen die für oder gegen eines der bikes sprechen  *TOP* danke


----------



## funbiker9 (18. August 2010)

Ich würde momentan zum Lapierre Spicy greifen. Meine Frau fährt das...nicht ein Problem bis jetzt...

...Spicy wäre mein Tipp.

http://www.lapierrebikes.de/lapierre/big-mountain-rad/2010/spicy-516-2010/ausstattung

Gruß


----------



## stevenscrosser (18. August 2010)

Du musst aber auch bedenken, dass die geschilderten Probleme (ich will sie nicht gut reden - habe nÃ¤mlich die gleichen) am 2009er Modell auftraten. Das 2010er Modell ist in vielen Punkten verbessert und optimiert worden denke ich. 350â¬ hin oder her - mir ist wirklich der Service am wichtigsten - und exakt diesen kannst du bei Votec sowas von in die Tonne treten! Kannst dich gern mal ein bisschen im Votec Fred einlesen...
Nur mal ein positives Service Beispiel von mir:
Hatte das Rad zur Erstinspektion (Holen und Bringen ist Ã¼brigens kostenlos!) mit einer Liste dazu, was nicht so funktioniert, wie ich es mir vorstelle. An dem Tag an dem die Inspektion durchgefÃ¼hrt wurde, hat mich der zustÃ¤ndige Mechaniker persÃ¶nlich angerufen und ist mit mir jeden einzelnen Punkt auf der Lsite durchgegangen, hat mir geduldig erklÃ¤rt und alle Fragen beantwortet. Am nÃ¤chsten Morgen hatte ich das Bike per Express zurÃ¼ck.
Zweites Beispiel:
Habe zwei von den Klammern, die den Schaltzug am Rahmen bzw. der Sitzstrebe fixieren verloren. Eine E-Mail und zack! 2 Tage spÃ¤ter hatte ich fÃ¼r umme ein Paket mit ein paar KlÃ¤mmerchen bekommen.

Ãberlegs dir - aber wenn es vom Versender sein soll, wÃ¼rde ich in jedem Fall zum Rose tendieren. Einen Video Test des 2010er 8er Modells gibt Ã¼brigens eine oder zwei Seiten zuvor.


----------



## funbiker9 (18. August 2010)

@stevenscrosser

Klar, da hast du auf jeden Fall recht was den Service angeht. Von Votec hab ich schon so manches Paradebeispiel wie man es nicht macht gehört / gelesen.

Ich sag ja auch nicht, dass das Jimbo schlecht ist...nur meine Wahl würde nicht mehr auf's Jimbo fallen. Ein schlechtes Bike, ist es ganz sicher nicht.

Gruß


----------



## ka1saa (18. August 2010)

@laultima83: kenn leider niemanden, der sowohl das v.sx als auch das jimbo hat, von daher wird dir da schwerlich jemand helfen können, aber du könntest z.b. mal in nen votec-shop zum probefahren und dir von rose ein proberad zuschicken lassen (bzw. wenn du in der nähe bist, kannst natürlich auch da innen shop, da gibts halt nur die "biketown" in bocholt).

hab auch zwischen v.sx und jimbo geschwankt, letztendlich war bei mir die ausstattung ausschlaggebend (bei telefonischer bestellung kann man übrigens noch sehr viel mehr bis fast alles tauschen, wenn man denn wollte, bsp. reifen), service hatte ich auch erstmal zurückgestellt, aber ist bei rose auf jeden fall sehr angenehm und ich bereu die wahl nicht - zudem war die lieferzeit seeeehr viel kürzer als die optimistischsten prognosen im hause votec (ist aber auch n jahr her).

wenn ich _jetzt_ ein rad kaufen würde, würde ich evtl. zum canyon alpinist tendieren oder - wenn geld wirklich keine rolle spielen würde, was leider nicht der fall ist  - zum lapierre spicy, wie schon jemand gesagt hat. allerdings hab ich ja jetzt schon ein rad  (und keinen goldesel, schadeschade) und bin vollkommen zufrieden damit, hab keinerlei probleme und fühl mich 1a auf dem bock. aber das ist eben meine persönliche erfahrung, die leider nicht jeder teilen kann, gibt da noch die variablen zufall , glück  und pech  und natürlich eigene präferenzen.


----------



## laultima83 (18. August 2010)

ka1saa schrieb:


> @laultima83: kenn leider niemanden, der sowohl das v.sx als auch das jimbo hat, von daher wird dir da schwerlich jemand helfen können, aber du könntest z.b. mal in nen votec-shop zum probefahren und dir von rose ein proberad zuschicken lassen (bzw. wenn du in der nähe bist, kannst natürlich auch da innen shop, da gibts halt nur die "biketown" in bocholt).
> 
> hab auch zwischen v.sx und jimbo geschwankt, letztendlich war bei mir die ausstattung ausschlaggebend (bei telefonischer bestellung kann man übrigens noch sehr viel mehr bis fast alles tauschen, wenn man denn wollte, bsp. reifen), service hatte ich auch erstmal zurückgestellt, aber ist bei rose auf jeden fall sehr angenehm und ich bereu die wahl nicht - zudem war die lieferzeit seeeehr viel kürzer als die optimistischsten prognosen im hause votec (ist aber auch n jahr her).
> 
> wenn ich _jetzt_ ein rad kaufen würde, würde ich evtl. zum canyon alpinist tendieren oder - wenn geld wirklich keine rolle spielen würde, was leider nicht der fall ist  - zum lapierre spicy, wie schon jemand gesagt hat. allerdings hab ich ja jetzt schon ein rad  (und keinen goldesel, schadeschade) und bin vollkommen zufrieden damit, hab keinerlei probleme und fühl mich 1a auf dem bock. aber das ist eben meine persönliche erfahrung, die leider nicht jeder teilen kann, gibt da noch die variablen zufall , glück  und pech  und natürlich eigene präferenzen.




Ja das Canyon Alpinist hatte ich auch im Auge nur kann man da leider nur ist die ausstattung dann nicht ganz so gut wie ich mitbekommen habe dafür ist es etwas günstiger aber auch nur 99 und beim spicy ist es das selbe.....mit der ausstattung.........wenn man da noch was ändern könnte wäre es super aber der vorteil ist halt das man bei den versänder bikes alles  selber entscheiden kann wie sram,bremsen, reifen da hat man bei lapierre oder sogar canyon obwohl die auch ein versändern sind keine auswahlmöglichkeiten was mcih etwas stärt


----------



## laultima83 (18. August 2010)

Was gefällt euch denn nciht so gut an eurem Rose Uncle Jimbo und was würdet ihr aufjedenfall ändern ? Ist eine Hammerschmidt kurbel zu empfehlen ?


----------



## ka1saa (18. August 2010)

laultima83 schrieb:


> Was gefÃ¤llt euch denn nciht so gut an eurem Rose Uncle Jimbo und was wÃ¼rdet ihr aufjedenfall Ã¤ndern ? Ist eine Hammerschmidt kurbel zu empfehlen ?


hammerschmidt geht erst ab dem 2010er-modell. einer der grÃ¼nde, der bei mir noch fÃ¼r votec gestimmt hat, aber wenn man ne hammerschmidt haben will, muss man eben wissen, was man mit dem rad machen will. bringt die Ã¼blichen vor- und nachteile, nachzulesen Ã¼berall im netz, in zeitschriften etc. ... ich fahr mein jimbo mit 3 kettenblÃ¤ttern vorne, weil ich sie tourenmÃ¤Ãig nutze. wenn man eh nur bergaborientierte 2 kettenblÃ¤tter will, kommt einem die bodenfreiheit und "integrierte kettenfÃ¼hrung" bei ner hs natÃ¼rlich entgegen, zusÃ¤tzliches gewicht und eingeschrÃ¤nkte Ã¼bersetzung sind dann ja eh zweitrangig, zusÃ¤tzlich schaltet das ding schneller (um nicht zu sagen instant).
was mir bei meinem jimbo nicht gefÃ¤llt? nur sachen, die inzwischen besser gemacht werden (kÃ¶nnen): beim 09er modell ist die iscg05-aufnahme wegen dem hinterbau nur sehr eingeschrÃ¤nkt mit eigenkonstruktionen nutzbar, wurde beim 2010er-modell geÃ¤ndert. der hinterbau kÃ¶nnte noch wippneutraler sein, wurde angeblich auch etwas nachgebessert und gibt ja auch den plattformmodus. hab nen breiteren lenker mit mehr rise verbaut, nachdem ich ne weile mit dem originalen gefahren bin. die joplin-sattelstÃ¼tze der vorigen generation hat mit 75mm zu wenig hub (gibts jetzt mit 100mm oder alternativ die kindshock, bringts bei trailfahrten mit viel hochrunter definitiv). oh, der lack ist nicht Ã¼bermÃ¤Ãig toll, weiÃ nicht, ob da nachgebessert wurde, dafÃ¼r verklebt rose immerhin groÃzÃ¼gig folie und schickt zugschoner mit, aber da kÃ¶nnte man echt nachbessern, anodisiert gibts leider 2010 nicht (bei votec gegen glaub 90â¬ aufpreis). ich find das v.sx vom design her etwas schicker und die 2010er jimbos eher hÃ¤sslicher als den vorgÃ¤nger, aber ist geschmackssache. die schrauben vom hinterbau wurden schon genannt, hatt ich aber bisher keine probleme mit und kriegt man auch irgendwie auf/zu. joa sonstige probleme gibts vielleicht mal bei den parts, da kÃ¶nnen ja dann aber weder rose noch votec was zu.

edit: ansonsten hab ich ja das jimbo *8* gekauft, grad, dass ich nichts mehr in hÃ¶here klassen Ã¤ndern kann xD. evtl. kommt mal ne kettenfÃ¼hrung drann, das kann man bei steinigen passagen immer gut gebrauchen, und irgendwann gibts auch tubeless-reifen. ach, und ich hab die goldenen griffklemmen geschwÃ¤rzt xD.
was dich evtl. mehr interessiert: das jimbo hat n bb30-tretlager und braucht nen adapter, wenn man "normale" z.b. shimano-kurbeln drannkloppen will, ich persÃ¶nlich mag die fsa afterburner.


----------



## Deleted138492 (18. August 2010)

Ab 2011 gibts auch wieder anodisierten Rosen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morph027 (18. August 2010)

Oha, na da wart ich dann noch etwas  Woher stammt die Info? Finde auf die schnelle nichts.


----------



## Suicyclist (18. August 2010)

Ist "anodisiert" eigentlich dasselbe wie "eloxiert"?


----------



## Deleted138492 (18. August 2010)

Ja.


----------



## jonalisa (18. August 2010)

Weiss noch jemand wieviel das Uncle Jimbo 8  letztes Jahr (2009) im Abverkauf gekostet hat?
Wenn ich mich recht erinnere wurde der Preis zwei Mal gesenkt.


----------



## laultima83 (18. August 2010)

Warten aufs 2011 oder dch noch schnell ein günstiges 2010 modell kaufen ?


----------



## jonalisa (18. August 2010)

Ich wuerde bzw. habe jetzt zugeschlagen.
Die Bikes werden naechstes Jahr - auch laut Fachzeitschriften - mit Sicherheit teurer.
Sram und Shimano bringt voellig neue Gruppen. Fox hat die Talas voellig ueberarbeitet. Dazu kommen die unguenstigen Wechselkurse.

Mit dem gesparten Geld kannst du dir dann das ein oder andere Teil austauschen. Sollte dir z.B. die Kurbel nicht gefallen kriegst du fuer dieses Geld einen super Ersatz. Die "alte" Xtr gibts sicher bald zum Sonderpreis.
Auch die Bremse koenntest du mit 350 Euro wechseln, aber da weiss Mues Lee besser bescheid.
Ich wurde sowieso zum lackierten Rahmen tendieren, wiegt zwar minimal mehr, Lackschaeden koennen aber besser und leichter ausgebessert werden.


----------



## Deleted138492 (19. August 2010)

Eloxal ist Lack immer vorzuziehen, denn das wird erst beschÃ¤digt, wenn Alu abgetragen wird. Dazu braucht es viel, wogegen eine Lackschicht zu beschÃ¤digen nicht weiter schwer ist. Ein mal das Rad irgendwo am Rahmen angelehnt - schwupps ist ein Kratzer drin. Das passiert beim Eloxal nicht, ergo braucht man gar nicht erst auszubessern.

btw: Die Saint kostet mit den zweiteiligen Scheiben sogar nur 300â¬.


----------



## warpax (19. August 2010)

ka1saa schrieb:


> wenn man ne hammerschmidt haben will, muss man eben wissen, was man mit dem rad machen will. [...] wenn man eh nur bergaborientierte 2 kettenblätter will, kommt einem die bodenfreiheit und "integrierte kettenführung" bei ner hs natürlich entgegen, zusätzliches gewicht und eingeschränkte übersetzung sind dann ja eh zweitrangig,



Die Übersetzung ist mit dem 22er Ritzel vorne um genau einen Gang eingeschränkt und das ist 44:11. Wenn Du in Ritzelrechnern 22-36 vorne eingibst, wirst Du feststellen, daß die übrigen 13 Gänge von 44-32-22 komplett da sind. Und wenn Du 44:11 nicht bergab brauchst, dann brauchst Du die garantiert auch sonst nie


----------



## ka1saa (19. August 2010)

jonalisa schrieb:


> Weiss noch jemand wieviel das Uncle Jimbo 8  letztes Jahr (2009) im Abverkauf gekostet hat?
> Wenn ich mich recht erinnere wurde der Preis zwei Mal gesenkt.


habs für 2,8k gekauft, wurde später noch auf 2,7k gesenkt, allerdings warn da glaub nicht mehr alle größen verfügbar...


warpax schrieb:


> Und wenn Du 44:11 nicht bergab brauchst, dann brauchst Du die garantiert auch sonst nie


kann ich immer gut gebrauchen  wenn auch weniger beim dh also sonst wo, aber schön zu hören, hab das noch nie durchgerechnet. wie siehts mit möglichst gerader kettenlinie aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morph027 (19. August 2010)

Außerdem sieht Eloxal viel geiler aus


----------



## herkulars (19. August 2010)

> Eloxal ist Lack immer vorzuziehen, denn das wird erst beschädigt, wenn Alu abgetragen wird. Dazu braucht es viel, wogegen eine Lackschicht zu beschädigen nicht weiter schwer ist. Ein mal das Rad irgendwo am Rahmen angelehnt - schwupps ist ein Kratzer drin. Das passiert beim Eloxal nicht, ergo braucht man gar nicht erst auszubessern.



Das kann ich nicht bestätigen. Die Schicht ist so dermaßen dünn, dass es nicht viel braucht, um das blanke Alu durchschimmern zu lassen. Eloxal kann nicht abplatzen wie Lack, aber Kratzer bekommst Du trotzdem.



> Außerdem sieht Eloxal viel geiler aus



Das ist richtig, allerdings Geschmackssache.


----------



## laultima83 (19. August 2010)

warpax schrieb:


> Die Übersetzung ist mit dem 22er Ritzel vorne um genau einen Gang eingeschränkt und das ist 44:11. Wenn Du in Ritzelrechnern 22-36 vorne eingibst, wirst Du feststellen, daß die übrigen 13 Gänge von 44-32-22 komplett da sind. Und wenn Du 44:11 nicht bergab brauchst, dann brauchst Du die garantiert auch sonst nie




das heisst also genau mir gehlt mit ner hs nur ein gang ? und das ist der höchste ? wenn ich das jetzt mal so richtig deute ?


also ich finde das schwarze rose auch sehr hübsch obwohl es bestimmt ne besser lackirung geben würde da muss man ja sagen hat votec weit die nase vorne allerdings sind die sind die canyon auch net gerade ne aufenweide wenn man jetzt mal schnell über die versender blickt


----------



## snoopz (19. August 2010)

ka1saa schrieb:


> hammerschmidt geht erst ab dem 2010er-modell.



Warum genau geht die HS nicht an das 09er-Modell dran?


----------



## morph027 (19. August 2010)

Weil die Kettenstrebe in den Weg der ISCG-Aufnahme ragt.


----------



## snoopz (19. August 2010)

Mist. Dabei hatte ich gerade mit der HS geliebäugelt. Aber danke für die rechtzeitige Warnung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## laultima83 (19. August 2010)

snoopz schrieb:


> Mist. Dabei hatte ich gerade mit der HS geliebäugelt. Aber danke für die rechtzeitige Warnung.




ui ui das wäre böse geworden


----------



## Suicyclist (19. August 2010)

herkulars schrieb:


> Das kann ich nicht bestätigen. Die Schicht ist so dermaßen dünn, dass es nicht viel braucht, um das blanke Alu durchschimmern zu lassen. Eloxal kann nicht abplatzen wie Lack, aber Kratzer bekommst Du trotzdem.
> 
> 
> 
> Das ist richtig, allerdings Geschmackssache.


 
Das deckt sich mit meinen Erfahrungen! Eloxalschichten sind nur seeehr oberflächlich. Um wirkliche Kratzunempfindlichkeit zu erreichen, müsste man wohl eher,tegimentieren, wie es z.B. bei hochwertigen Uhrengehäusen gemacht wird.

Eloxalschichten können nicht nur verkratzen, sondern sich auch abreiben und sogar ausbleichen.
Hängt aber mit Sicherheit wesentlich von der Qualität und vor allem auch von der Vorbehandlung des Alus ab!
Am unempfindlichsten wäre eine Pulverbeschichtung, die aber leider auch sehr viel Zusatzgewicht bedeuten würde.

Überlege aber auch gerade, noch ein 2010er Modell zu erwerben und im Winter der Optik wegen zu entlacken und beizen und eloxieren zu lassen.
Da es ja zig verschiedene Eloxalfarben gibt, wären da schöne individuelle optische Detaillösungen möglich.


----------



## morph027 (19. August 2010)

Wobei die 200g Pulver bei nem Enduro das Kraut auch nicht mehr ganz so fett machen, oder? Mich würde es nicht stören und kommt auf meiner optischen Leckerbissenliste gleich nach Eloxal. Der Kuhjand hier im Forum macht das auch recht hochwertig zu humanen Preisen.


----------



## laultima83 (19. August 2010)

Suicyclist schrieb:


> Das deckt sich mit meinen Erfahrungen! Eloxalschichten sind nur seeehr oberflächlich. Um wirkliche Kratzunempfindlichkeit zu erreichen, müsste man wohl eher,tegimentieren, wie es z.B. bei hochwertigen Uhrengehäusen gemacht wird.
> 
> Eloxalschichten können nicht nur verkratzen, sondern sich auch abreiben und sogar ausbleichen.
> Hängt aber mit Sicherheit wesentlich von der Qualität und vor allem auch von der Vorbehandlung des Alus ab!
> ...



vesrtehe ich das richtig du kaufst dir ein neies bike machst alles ab und gibst dann den kompletten rahmen zum beschichten ? oder verstehe ich das jetzt falsch ?


----------



## Suicyclist (19. August 2010)

morph027 schrieb:


> Wobei die 200g Pulver bei nem Enduro das Kraut auch nicht mehr ganz so fett machen, oder? Mich würde es nicht stören und kommt auf meiner optischen Leckerbissenliste gleich nach Eloxal. Der Kuhjand hier im Forum macht das auch recht hochwertig zu humanen Preisen.


 
...und Du kannst alle RAL + Sonderfarben haben.
Und das in stumpfmatt, seidenmatt, glänzend oder hochglänzend.

Mich persönlich würde das Gewicht beim Hauptrahmen eigentlich auch nicht stören; zumindest bei ungefederten Massen wie z.B. den Felgen würde ich aber davon absehen.


----------



## Suicyclist (19. August 2010)

laultima83 schrieb:


> vesrtehe ich das richtig du kaufst dir ein neies bike machst alles ab und gibst dann den kompletten rahmen zum beschichten ? oder verstehe ich das jetzt falsch ?


 
warum nicht ?

Aber erst schmeiss ich's ein paar mal gepflegt in die Botanik.

Ich komme aus der Motorrad-Customizing-Szene; da ist es durchaus nichts besonderes, Neuteile vor Montage zu individualisieren.


----------



## morph027 (19. August 2010)

Joa, kommt dann immer noch günstiger als ein von vornherein Custom-Rahmen (Nicolai, etc.) und vor allem macht es einfach Spass zu basteln  Wenn mein Ghost nicht wieder irgendwo geklaut wird oder ich es (wahrscheinlich eher nicht) irgendwo breche, steht das mittel- bis langfristig auch auf dem Plan. Ist ein genialer Rahmen, der mit etwas anderem Look durchaus verdammt hochwertig daherkommen dürfte *träum*


----------



## laultima83 (19. August 2010)

Suicyclist schrieb:


> warum nicht ?
> 
> Aber erst schmeiss ich's ein paar mal gepflegt in die Botanik.
> 
> Ich komme aus der Motorrad-Customizing-Szene; da ist es durchaus nichts besonderes, Neuteile vor Montage zu individualisieren.




eigentlich ne sehr geile idee  nur was würde sowas kosten ?


----------



## morph027 (19. August 2010)

Ich glaube in Erinnerung zu haben, dass Khujand hier für's pulvern an die 90 EUR haben wollte (nackigen Rahmen hinschicken). Für etwas Aufpreis baut er auch Steuersatz etc. aus. Eloxieren von so großen Teilen kenn ich mich nicht aus, da wirds dann auch schon wieder kompliziert, da dann solche Sachen wie Flaschenhaltergewinde (aus Stahl) aus dem Rahmen oder mit irgendwelchem Wachs versiegelt werden müssen.


----------



## Suicyclist (19. August 2010)

laultima83 schrieb:


> eigentlich ne sehr geile idee  nur was würde sowas kosten ?


 
 Also für Motorradrahmen, Schwinge, Gabel, Felgen, Motordeckel und etliche Kleinteile in mattschwarz und teilweise hochglanz-orange habe ich letztes Jahr 400,- bezahlt. Nicht billig, aber in absoluter Top-Qualität.








Machen sowas eigentlich eher nebenbei; Hauptgeschäft sind.... aufgepasst...tatatataa: Fahrradrahmen !!!

Eloxieren sollte aber günstiger sein, doch da fehlen mir noch persönliche Erfahrungen.
Wichtig sind da aber fürs Endergebnis auch die Vorarbeiten; wird das Alu vorher poliert, wirds z.B. glänzend und durch Beizen matt, was ich persönlich lieber mag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morph027 (19. August 2010)

Annehmbarer Preis für die Menge und die hochwertige Arbeit. Ich sehe schon, gleiche Vorliebe, sowas muss matt sein  Hast du mal einen Link oder Kontaktdaten zu dem Verein? Vielleicht hab ich dann über den Winter was zu tun


----------



## laultima83 (19. August 2010)

Jop würde sagen adresse posten ist angesagt  damit wir alles was dovon haben ^^ auch geil hier werden erstmal die ganzen hersteller namen verschwinden na da werden die sich ja dann freuen keine fahrende werbung mehr


----------



## laultima83 (19. August 2010)

sag mal geht das mit dem beschichten/eloxieren oder sonst was nur einfarbig ?


----------



## morph027 (19. August 2010)

Ach, die Decals würd ich mir dann auch noch machen lassen. Vielleicht dezenter, aber irgendwie gehört das für mich dazu.


----------



## ka1saa (19. August 2010)

laultima83 schrieb:


> sag mal geht das mit dem beschichten/eloxieren oder sonst was nur einfarbig ?


theoretisch kann man durch abdecken und wiederholen des ganzen mit verschiedenen farben das beliebig farbig machen, wird dann aber auch beliebig kompliziert und vor allem beliebig teuer, macht glaub auch niemand standardmäßig (beim eloxieren, beim pulvern sollts machbar sein).


----------



## morph027 (19. August 2010)

Beim eloxieren ja. Nachträglich eloxieren ist am Bike, besonders am Fully etwas heikel. Denn dort wird grob gesagt das Alu korridiert und Material abgetragen. Da kann es schon sein, dass die Wandstärke dann zu dünn ist oder die Lagersitze nicht mehr passen.

Pulvern ist auch schwierig, da das Pulver im Ofen schmilzt und du so nie gerade Ränder bekommst. Also eher nein.


----------



## laultima83 (19. August 2010)

also eher nein :/ habt ihr denn ne idee wie ich wenn ich mir ein uncle kaufe das irgendwie hübscher bekomme ?


----------



## morph027 (19. August 2010)

Naja, direkt hässlich sind die ja jetzt nicht. Und eigentlich sollen die ja fahren und net schön ausschauen


----------



## laultima83 (19. August 2010)

na bisschen recht haste ja aber so ein fesches bike ist doch geiler also z.b das spezialzed enduro http://www.boardx.de/specialized-enduro-expert-fsr-2010-pi-35053.html also vie schlimmer gehts echt net mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Suicyclist (19. August 2010)

Das sind die Jungs, die die Fahrradrahmen pulvern:
http://www.ms-pulver.de/


Und das ist Carl, ein guter Freund von mir, der allerdings lange nichts mehr an seiner HP gemacht hat.
http://www.crm-artworks.de/index.html
Mittlerweile residiert er in Delmenhorst; seine Handynummer aber ist geblieben.
Er mach neben Airbrush auch Pinstriping (Seeehr geil !) sowie Glas- und Lackgravuren.
An meinem Moped hat er auch das meiste handliniert:





Bei 'nem Roadbike würde ich ihn auch wieder ranlassen, aber bei 'nem Freerider wäre das wohl Perlen vor die Säue. Das Teil soll schliesslich in den Park und nicht in die Vitrine!


----------



## herkulars (19. August 2010)

laultima83 schrieb:


> na bisschen recht haste ja aber so ein fesches bike ist doch geiler also z.b das spezialzed enduro http://www.boardx.de/specialized-enduro-expert-fsr-2010-pi-35053.html also vie schlimmer gehts echt net mehr



 Dann kauf Dir doch gleich das Speci. Willst Du mit dem Bike vor der Eisdiele Posen oder im Wald Trails rocken?



> bei 'nem Freerider wäre das wohl Perlen vor die Säue. Das Teil soll schliesslich in den Park und nicht in die Vitrine!



Das kommt schon eher hin. Meine Ansicht ist, das MTBs halt für's grobe gemacht sind. Klar, dass da auch mal ne Schramme in die Oberfläche kommt. Macht das Bike doch erst liebenswert und individuell.

Und falls der Wald doch zu weit weg ist, es vor der Eisdiele aber trotzdem autentisch aussehen soll: http://www.sprayonmud.de/


----------



## laultima83 (19. August 2010)

ja klar steht der trail an erster stelle aber darf das bike dabei nicht geil aussehen ? selbst wenn dann mal ne schramme dran ist dann haste immer noch ein bike das geil aussieht und ne schramme hast von der du erhälen kannst wie du 5 meter durch die luft bist und dich unter dein bike geworfen hast damit es nix ab bekommt


----------



## Suicyclist (19. August 2010)

Sinnfreier teurer Scheiss ist doch immer noch der schönste Scheiss !!!


----------



## jonalisa (19. August 2010)

Vorsicht: Durch das Neulackieren der Rahmen entfaellt der Garantieanspruch.
Auch das Crash Replacement gibts dann nicht mehr, also vorher gut ueberlegen.


----------



## Deleted138492 (19. August 2010)

So Jungs, mein Hanzz ist bestellt und somit bin ich bald raus aus der Roseriege. Latürnich werde ich mich auch weiterhin hier im Thread beteiligen und das Rosetreffen werde ich mir auch nicht entgehen lassen  (allerdings komplett auf meine Kosten, Rose soll da nichts bezahlen müssen). Wer mag mein Jimbo für 1800?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## laultima83 (19. August 2010)

gabs nen grund warum es nicht wieder ein rose geworden ist ?


----------



## Deleted138492 (19. August 2010)

Ja, die innenverlegten Züge, der DHX Air und der Preis. Das Hanzz gabs für 2600 bei einer sehr guten Ausstattung, da konnte ich nicht nein sagen.


----------



## jonalisa (19. August 2010)

*Verkaufe: *Shimano XT Kurbel FC-M770, keine 500km gefahren, leichte Gebrauchsspuren, neuwertig, Preis inklusive Versand: 105


----------



## jonalisa (19. August 2010)

Was muss ich an den Einstellungen aendern, damit meine Signatur in all meinen Beitraegen angezeigt wird?


----------



## laultima83 (19. August 2010)

aufjedenfall nicht in diesem forum nachfragen   

ist der fox  DHX5 im Verglich zum neuen RP23 mit boost valv wirklich besser ? nur weil man da mehr einstellen kann ? irgendwelche erfahrungen ? meint ihr man kann den dhx 5 auch am uncle jimbo montieren und würde sich das lohnen ?


----------



## ka1saa (19. August 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> So Jungs, mein Hanzz ist bestellt und somit bin ich bald raus aus der Roseriege. Latürnich werde ich mich auch weiterhin hier im Thread beteiligen und das Rosetreffen werde ich mir auch nicht entgehen lassen  (allerdings komplett auf meine Kosten, Rose soll da nichts bezahlen müssen). Wer mag mein Jimbo für 1800?


heieiei kannst uns doch nicht einfach verlassen! aber son ein hanzz.... neinnein, nicht drann denken , bin ja eigentlich glücklich verheiratet ! dann bin ich mal auf deine berichte übers cube gespannt und wie du deine rose unter die leute bringst, kriegst hoffentlich im sinne deiner neuanschaffung nen anständigen preis für.

zum thema rahmen nachträglich eloxieren: das ist durchaus nicht so ganz trivial, hab mich da auch mal bisl mit beschäftigt, aber sollte man eigentlich lieber nur bei rahmen machen, die man nicht mehr unbedingt braucht (auch wegen dem genannten garantieverlust) und die möglichst wenig passgenaue teile (also z.b. son hinterbau mit diversen gelenken...) und am besten gar keine nicht-alu-teile haben.

edit: die dämpfer-frage wurde hier schon oft besprochen (*suchfunktion*), kurz zusammengefasst: man muss am dhx rumfeilen --> garantieverlust, und obs annem enduro mehrleistung bringt: fraglich, lieber gleich dickeres bike kaufen, wenn einem der rp23 nicht genügt.


----------



## laultima83 (19. August 2010)

das hanzz ist doch mehr freeride als das enduro uncle jimbo haste jetzt ganz die liega gewechselt ?


----------



## laultima83 (19. August 2010)

ka1saa schrieb:


> edit: die dämpfer-frage wurde hier schon oft besprochen (*suchfunktion*), kurz zusammengefasst: man muss am dhx rumfeilen --> garantieverlust, und obs annem enduro mehrleistung bringt: fraglich, lieber gleich dickeres bike kaufen, wenn einem der rp23 nicht genügt.




und darf man fragen was du bitte unter diesem dickeren bike verstehst ?


----------



## ka1saa (19. August 2010)

laultima83 schrieb:


> und darf man fragen was du bitte unter diesem dickeren bike verstehst ?


räder mit 180mm federweg, beispielsweise die torque-reihe von canyon (da sind zwar auch zwei mit 160er-gabel dabei, aber hinten haben sie alle 180...) oder die beef cakes von rose (nicht die dh'ler mit 200mm).


----------



## laultima83 (19. August 2010)

ja nur das einzige problem bei den 180mm ist das sie sich nicht absenken lassen und das soweit ich gesehen habe bei keinem hersteller :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ka1saa (19. August 2010)

laultima83 schrieb:


> ja nur das einzige problem bei den 180mm ist das sie sich nicht absenken lassen und das soweit ich gesehen habe bei keinem hersteller :/


die 2011er fox 36 talas 180 lässt sich immerhin auf 140mm absenken . musst halt noch nen monat oder so warten bis die räder damit langsam rauskommen, und schonmal den geldbeutel auf dünnere zeiten einstimmen *hrhr*.


----------



## funbiker9 (19. August 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> So Jungs, mein Hanzz ist bestellt und somit bin ich bald raus aus der Roseriege. Latürnich werde ich mich auch weiterhin hier im Thread beteiligen und das Rosetreffen werde ich mir auch nicht entgehen lassen  (allerdings komplett auf meine Kosten, Rose soll da nichts bezahlen müssen). Wer mag mein Jimbo für 1800?



Geil 

...ab wann kannst du es denn dein eigen nennen?

Greez


----------



## laultima83 (19. August 2010)

na also beim beef cake kann man die Rock Shox - Totem 2-Step Air 2010 einsetzen die kann man von 180mm auf 135 mm absenken ist doch auch nicht schlecht aber ich glaube die ist nicht so gut wie die fox oder vertuh ich mich da


----------



## ka1saa (19. August 2010)

ich bezweifle, dass die 20*11*er fox schon allzu viele leute gefahren sind, da wirst wie gesagt noch warten müssen (davon abgesehn, dass fox-teile meistens sahne sind - service nicht in betracht gezogen ). im gegensatz zur 20*10*er totem, die nen guten ruf hat, wenn ich mich recht entsinne, aber hab mich nie weiter für interessiert, also schau doch einfach mal in den entsprechenden gabel-freds.


----------



## Deleted138492 (19. August 2010)

2011er Foxgabeln gibts schon seit Anfang Juli, das Hanzz kommt (hoffentlich) voraussichtlich Ende August/Anfang September, der DHX Air lässt sich ohne Probleme einbauen, da der Piggyback nicht am Kolben sitzt, sondern an der Luftkammer.


----------



## laultima83 (19. August 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> 2011er Foxgabeln gibts schon seit Anfang Juli, das Hanzz kommt (hoffentlich) voraussichtlich Ende August/Anfang September, der DHX Air lässt sich ohne Probleme einbauen, da der Piggyback nicht am Kolben sitzt, sondern an der Luftkammer.




wo genau läßt der sich jetzt einbauen beim hanzz oder wo ? verwirrung


----------



## Deleted138492 (19. August 2010)

Auch, aber das Jimbo ist gemeint.


----------



## ka1saa (19. August 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Auch, aber das Jimbo ist gemeint.


k, sry für die fehlinfo, bring die dämpfer gerne durcheinander, aber steht glaub trotzdem schon 2-3x im thread ^^. und trotzdem die frage, obs so sinnvoll ist bei nem 160mm enduro mit gut funktionierendem rp23.

ich weiß, dasses die foxgabeln schon gibt, aber gibt noch keine retail-räder mit denen und ich kenn auch noch niemanden, der die fährt .

@müs: beim hanzz hast dann endlich den ersehnten stahlfederdämpfer . btw., hättest das nicht beim händler direkt custom mit ner anderen bremse bestellen können? konnt bei meinem cube hardtail anno dazumals quasi frei konfigurieren, wenn ich nett nachgefragt hab. naja, ansonsten kannst mal wieder ne One verticken . aber ich schweife ab... 
morgen wird mein rose auch mal wieder bewegt, aufsteigen tut nach der mir genommenen vorfahrt letzten sa. fast schon nicht mehr weh .


----------



## Deleted138492 (19. August 2010)

Ach, schon als ich letztes Jahr ein AMS 125 mit XT-Bremse bestellen wollte und nach einem Bremsentausch fragte, weil die XT ja das Kälteproblem hat/te, winkte er ab. Also habe ich es gar nicht erst versucht .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## laultima83 (19. August 2010)

eigentlich sehr schade das nicht überall auf die bedürfnisse des kunden so eingegangen wird wie bei rose da kannste nun wirklich alles tauschen


----------



## Deleted138492 (19. August 2010)

Tja, das Leben ist nun mal kein Ponyhof.


----------



## laultima83 (19. August 2010)

ja aber das ist doch nun wirklich kein ding wenn die das eh zusammen bauen also wenn du direkt eins beim hersteller bestellt ob da jetzt shimano oder sram dran (nur ein beispiel) wenn die das eh anbieten........aber das interesse am kunden ist da wohl nicht so gegeben


----------



## Deleted138492 (19. August 2010)

Das Problem ist eher, was der Händler dann mit den alten Teilen macht. So viele Leute gibts nicht, die in den Laden spazieren und sagen "Tach, ich hätt gäerne aaaine neue Thi Oan Äf Är". Sowas geschieht vielleicht alle Schaltjahre mal. Und so lange bleibt der Händler auf der Bremse sitzen. Genau so bei anderen Komponenten. Bei den Großen wie Rose ist das kein Problem, die Bremsen/Gabeln etc. die am Schluss der Saison übrig sind, werden verschleudert - und sind meist bis zum Winter alle weg.


----------



## laultima83 (19. August 2010)

ja gut aber das könnten doch andere hersteller genauso machen....ich finde da kann man ruhig mal auf den kunden zugehen und ihm da individuel schalten und walten lassen........das reizt mich ja gerade so an den beiks von rose,votec, cheetah man hat die freie auswahl


----------



## Deleted138492 (19. August 2010)

Ja klar, aber das ist ein riesiger logistischer Aufwand und man läuft Gefahr, auf einem Batzen Teile sitzen zu bleiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (19. August 2010)

Ich bin mit der Ausstattung eigentlich immer zufrieden bei meinen Bikes. Anbauteile sind meiner Meinung nach eh nur Verschleißteile, welche man früher oder später tauschen muß.

Der Rahmen muß qualitativ passen...der Rest...nicht so furchtbar wichtig.


----------



## Deleted138492 (19. August 2010)

Na, die Bremse muss schon passen . Aber die tausche ich eh ^^.


----------



## funbiker9 (19. August 2010)

Also mit schlechten Anbauteilen würde ich mich auch nicht zufrieden geben z.B. Shimano Alvio oder wie auch immer diese Schaltung heißt. Bähhh...

Bremsen fahre ich nur noch Elixir...ist die perfekte Bremse für mich, egal an welchem Bike.


----------



## Deleted138492 (19. August 2010)

Gerade die Schaltung ist so was von egal, solange sie schaltet. Und das tut selbst eine Alivio -  hält zwar nix aus, aber funzt. Und das Schaltgefühl kommt eh von den Triggern, das Schaltwerk ist egal.


----------



## warpax (19. August 2010)

Man, da ist man mal kurz nicht da und schon ist der Thread gleich mehrere Seiten weiter...



laultima83 schrieb:


> das heisst also genau mir gehlt mit ner hs nur ein gang ? und das ist der höchste ? wenn ich das jetzt mal so richtig deute ?



Exakt. Eine Dreifachkurbel mit einem Neunfachschaltwerk hat nur auf dem Papier 27 Gänge. Wenn man sich die jeweiligen Übersetzungen durchrechnet, kommt man auf 14 Gänge. Deswegen hat man ja auch mit einer 14-Gang Rohloff etwa die gleiche Spreizung wie bei einem 27-Gang-Rad. Die übrigen 13 Gänge liegen so nah an den 14 dran, daß man eine solch feine Abstimmung höchstens als Profi in einem Rennen benötigt. Und im Vergleich zu 44-32-22 bietet 22-36 die gleichen Übersetzungen - bis eben auf 44:11.



ka1saa schrieb:


> wie siehts mit möglichst gerader kettenlinie aus?



Kann ich im Bezug auf die Hammerschmidt noch nicht sagen, weil ich noch auf meinen Rahmen warte, an den ich sie dann schraube (Banshee Spitfire). Aber eigentlich sollte mit der HS kein großer Unterschied zu einer Einfachkurbel bestehen. Und wenn man diversen Berichten glaubt, ist die Kettenlinie ja sogar gerade eine der Stärken der HS gegenüber zumindest einer Zweifachkurbel.


----------



## funbiker9 (19. August 2010)

Zitat MüsLee:  Alivio - hält zwar nix aus : Zitat Ende

Genau das ist es.

 Im Gelände sollte eine Schaltung schon mal eine leichte Berührung überstehen ohne sich gleich zu verstellen. Da finde ich Sram X.5/7/9 oder auch die Saint ganz vorzüglich...

Bist wohl auch auf den Bikeparktrichter gekommen...also wegen dem Hanzz meine ich...


----------



## laultima83 (19. August 2010)

naja mit gefällt die sram schon besser


----------



## -MIK- (20. August 2010)

Was man hier alles verpasst wenn man mal kurz ne Auszeit nimmt. 

Kurzer Bericht, ab Montag wieder Arbeiten, Physio und Cardio im Fitnessstudio. Geht vorwärts Männer. Kann das Glenk mittlerweile wieder ca. 2cm runter und 1cm rauf bewegen. Die neuen Bilder vom Mittwoch sehen super aus. Jetzt kommts auf die Physio an.

Vielleicht schaffe ich es zur Mitte der Nightridesaison wieder auf den Bock, mal abwarten.

So, wat hab ich grad gelesen, der Müs Lee wird dem Uncle untreu? Jung, wie is dat denn gekommen? Soviel Ärger, soviel umgebaue und dann wechselst einfach die Mühle? Auch wennd as Hanzz geil ist, verwundert bin ich schon...



Müs Lee schrieb:


> 2011er Foxgabeln gibts schon seit Anfang Juli, das Hanzz kommt (hoffentlich) voraussichtlich Ende August/Anfang September, der DHX Air lässt sich ohne Probleme einbauen, da der Piggyback nicht am Kolben sitzt, sondern an der Luftkammer.



Jetzt muss ich mal blöd fragen, hieß es nicht im Jimbo passt der DHX Air nicht? Wie kommts, dass er jetzt doch passen soll?


----------



## funbiker9 (20. August 2010)

Servus MIK,

nice zu lesen, dass es mit der Genesung gut voran geht.

...denkst ja schon wieder ans Biken ---> so ist recht


----------



## Deleted138492 (20. August 2010)

In Winterberg habe ich halt Blut geleckt . Und wie ich schon schrieb: Der DHX passt ohne Probleme, da der Piggyback nicht am Kolben, sondern an der Luftkammer sitzt. Anders beim H3 LT, den ich im Auge hatte, welcher wie ein Manitou Swinger Air aufgebaut ist. Bei dieser Bauart müsste man entweder den Bolzen der Sitzstrebe oder den Piggyback anfeilen.

Und ja, ich gebe das Jimbo mit Herzschmerz aus der Hand. Es muss halt was Dickeres her. Schließlich war es nix halbes und nix ganzes. Ein Zwitter, zwischen Enduro und Freerider gefangen, bei dem irgendwie immer das letzte Quäntchen fehlte, um es zu vervollständigen. Besagtes Quäntchen war aber unmöglich dranzupappen, weswegen es nun ein Hanzz wird.

Btw: Hoffentlich kommst du schnell wieder aufs Rad!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ka1saa (20. August 2010)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Kurzer Bericht, ab Montag wieder Arbeiten, Physio und Cardio im Fitnessstudio. Geht vorwärts Männer. Kann das Glenk mittlerweile wieder ca. 2cm runter und 1cm rauf bewegen. Die neuen Bilder vom Mittwoch sehen super aus. Jetzt kommts auf die Physio an.
> 
> Vielleicht schaffe ich es zur Mitte der Nightridesaison wieder auf den Bock, mal abwarten.


der knirschende anfang ist das fieseste -.-, aber deine einstellung passt , dann wird das auch schneller wieder  *daumendrück*!

ach zum thema schaltung: ich finde, den unterschied von deore (oder schlechter) zu slx/xt oder noch höher merkt man definitiv (schnelligkeit, exaktheit, sicherheit), hat mir schon oft genug bei leicht überhasteten schaltmanövern im gelände den arsch gerettet . die xtr/x.0-kombo is einfach göttlich  da krieg ichs grinsen beim schalten garnicht mehr ausm gesicht , aber slx reicht _eigentlich_ schon *höhö*.

off-topic-ps: der besagte austauschfreudige cube-händler bei mir hat nen laden, der vielleicht 25m² hat (werkstatt inkl.), also groß ist anders, trotzdem gibts ihn seit jahren... ich glaub, der wille muss auch manchmal einfach da sein, aber wunderbar, dass das bei rose ja eh noch viel einfacher geht .


----------



## Suicyclist (20. August 2010)

Kurzer Nachtrag zum Thema Pulverbeschichten:
Habe gestern abend noch zufällig mit jemandem gesprochen, der seinen Hardtailrahmen bei M&S hat beschichten lassen;
der hat 70,- bezahlt !


----------



## -MIK- (20. August 2010)

Danke Jungs, mittlerweile bin ich wieder ganz heiß aufs Biken und zähl die Stunden. Sportlich ist das Ziel Rund um Köln 2011, heißt dass ich ab Neujahr mit der Vorbereitung starten kann. Dann bin ich zufrieden.

@Müs: Dafür hab ich mir das FRX gekauft. Als Tourenbike ist der Uncle extrem geil, sobald es aber in den Park geht und extremer wird, setz ich lieber auf ne dicke Kiste. Tut mir leid, war ja jetzt lange out of Order, daher hab ich das Thema DHX nicht so verfolgt, der passt?? Geil, dann wird das auf mittelfristige Zeit gesehen noch ne Option.

@Suicyclist: Danke für die Infos, da dei Kette am Jimbo gut Spuren hinterlassen hat, wird das bestimmt mal ne Option.


----------



## jonalisa (20. August 2010)

Dem Mik wuensch ich erst Mal viel Ausdauer bei der Reha. Wenn du die Uebungen fleissig machst, dann bist nachher wie neu geboren, wirst sehen.

Zum Thema DHX: Der passt 100%, von Andi Heimerdinger bestaetigt. Leider kann ihn Rose nicht verbauen, da sie den DHX nur in der Einbeulaenge fuer das Beef Cake haben und die ist leider groesser als beim Jimbo.


----------



## -MIK- (20. August 2010)

Danke  Ab Mittwoch geht es los mit der Krankengymnastik und wieder Lymphdrainage. Ab Montag sitz ich spätestens auf dem Cardio und fang an Beine zu machen, bzw. Gewicht zu reduzieren.


----------



## Eksduro (20. August 2010)

von mir auch noch mal alles jute für die reha an unseren chefpatienten....


von dir (MIK) hab ich ja auch schon was zur buchsenproblematik am dämpfer gehört, aber wie schauts bei dem rest aus?

mein onkel jim hat jetzt um die 600 km runter, meist im rauhen gelände, allerding ohne größere drops usw....das ganze wurde mit ca 100 kilo(inkl ausrüstung) verrichtet....

nun ist mir nach der letzten reinigungsaktion aufgefallen das wenn ich den bock am sattel langsam anhebe da ein wenig spiel an der hinteren dämpferaufnahme zu sein scheint, ruckelt schon ein wenig hin und her (in der vertikalen) ohne das sich das hinterrad hebt...

sind das die buchsen? kann mir eigentlich nix anderes erklären...

wie schaut das bei euch?

kann man da iwas anziehen oder hilft nur tauschen (wobei das nach der laufleistung ja schon höchst unerfreulich wär)


----------



## Deleted138492 (20. August 2010)

Zieh die Dämpferschrauben mal an, es kann gut sein dass die sich gelöst haben. Wenn die locker sind, äussert sich das genau so wie ausgeschlagene Buchsen.

@ MIK: Leider ist ein DHler hierzulande ziemlich oversized. Keine Lifte, keine langen Abfahrten, bei denen sich solch ein Kaliber wirklich lohnen würde.


----------



## herkulars (20. August 2010)

Nochmal zum Thema DHX, es gibt nämlich zwei Ausführungen also achtung:

DHX AIR: Passt laut Aussage Andi Heimerdinger.
DHX: Passt NICHT, weil die Stahlfeder zu viel Platz benötigt.

Das gilt wohl auch für alle anderen Stahlfederdämpfer.


----------



## Deleted138492 (20. August 2010)

Fast. Die DHX Coil passen alle nicht, da die 36.5mm breit sind, die Wippe aber nur 36mm. Ein Vivid würde passen (35.5), aber dann wäre der Piggyback im Weg. Hätte man beim Vivid eine Konstruktion à la X-Fusion Vector mit externem PB, der an der Flaschenhalterbefestigung angebracht wäre, wäre es ohne Umbauten möglich.

Siehe hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=440998&highlight


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eksduro (20. August 2010)

@ hanzz müs

ok...die waren aber anfang mal recht logga...nu haltense aber glaub ich...dann müsste da aber doch seitliches spiel drinne sein oder nich?

bei isses seitlich paletti, nur vertikal halt vorhanden?!


...ich guck aber heute abend trotzdem mal


----------



## Deleted138492 (20. August 2010)

In Willingen waren beide Bolzen nach 4 Stunden richtig locker. Es hätte nicht viel gefehlt, und die Muttern wären weg gewesen. So schnell kanns gehen . Bei mir war es jedes mal so, dass sich lockere Bolzen wie ausgeschlagene Buchsen anfühlten, also mit vertikalem Spiel.


----------



## laultima83 (20. August 2010)

jA ich meinte auch den dhx air  also gut zu wissen das der passt

was sagt ihr dem zum beef cake ? ist das was ? kann jemand was dazu sagen ? ist das jetzt ein reiner freerider oder in was für eine kategorie fällt das gute bike ?


----------



## tapfererkrieger (20. August 2010)

hi leute.
jetzt muss ich doch mal bei euch nachfragen:
wurden bei euch die terminangaben von rose immer eingehalten?
es ist drum so, ich habe mir ja vor etwa 5 wochen ein uncle jimbo bestellt.
am 3. august habe ich die mail erhalten, dass das bike in die produktion gehe und es in 5-10 arbeitstagen fertig sei. diese angaben würden ja dan auch mit dem erstgenannten liefertermin vom 16.august übereinstimmen.
da ich dachte, dass die angaben meistens eingehalten werden, habe ich natürlich diese woche ferien genommen. als ich am 17. august noch keine versandmail erhalten habe, habe ich einfach mal bei rose nachgefrag. in der antwort hies es, das bike sei in der endmontage und gehe in den nächsten tagen raus. 
jetzt ist aber schon freitag der 20. august, und ich habe immer noch keine mail (und auch kein bike) erhalten.
ist das normal? sind ja jetzt schon gute 14-15 arbeitstage... haben die immer 3 wochen, um ein bike zusammenzuschrauben?
grüsse aus der schweiz


----------



## Deleted138492 (20. August 2010)

Bis jetzt wurden die meistens eingehalten. Meins kam sogar zu früh.


----------



## funbiker9 (20. August 2010)

Meins kam genau pünktlich...also die Auslieferzeiten, passen bei Rose eigentlich wirklich gut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tgindia (20. August 2010)

So jetzt mal eine neue Erkenntnis zu meiner Fox Talas 36 Gabel. Am Anfang hab ich über das hohe Losbrechmoment gejammert und aus Verzweiflung nach jeder Tour Brunox Deo rangehauen. Dann flutschte zwar die Gabel wieder aber nie lange und wenn das Zeug nicht richtig weggeputzt worden war zog es Dreck wie Hulle an.

Lösung (zumindest bei mir): Bremshebel mit einem Gummi am Griff anziehen, das Rad umdrehen und über Nacht kopfüber stehen lassen.
Danach haben sich die inneren Schaumstoffringe wieder mit Öl vollgesaugt. Ich konnt's nicht glauben. Einfedern vom feinsten und keine versabberte Gabel durch Brunox Deo.

Einfach nur scheeeee 

Und beim ersten Ölwechsel wird ein wenig getuned:
http://www.enduroforkseals.com/id148.html


----------



## ka1saa (20. August 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Bis jetzt wurden die meistens eingehalten. Meins kam sogar zu früh.


meins kam auch früher als auf dem papier angegeben, so wie telefonisch bei der bestellung optimistisch verkündet wurde. ruf nochmal an, die sind da eigentlich sehr bemüht und freundlich.


----------



## funbiker9 (20. August 2010)

tgindia schrieb:


> So jetzt mal eine neue Erkenntnis zu meiner Fox Talas 36 Gabel. Am Anfang hab ich über das hohe Losbrechmoment gejammert und aus Verzweiflung nach jeder Tour Brunox Deo rangehauen. Dann flutschte zwar die Gabel wieder aber nie lange und wenn das Zeug nicht richtig weggeputzt worden war zog es Dreck wie Hulle an.
> 
> Lösung (zumindest bei mir): Bremshebel mit einem Gummi am Griff anziehen, das Rad umdrehen und über Nacht kopfüber stehen lassen.
> Danach haben sich die inneren Schaumstoffringe wieder mit Öl vollgesaugt. Ich konnt's nicht glauben. Einfedern vom feinsten und keine versabberte Gabel durch Brunox Deo.
> ...



Fox Gabelöl unter die Staubabstreifer...das hilft für 2-5 Ausfahrten je nach Wetterlage 
Ich mach das mit all meinen Gabeln so und bin hoch zufrieden.


----------



## ka1saa (20. August 2010)

tgindia schrieb:


> Rad umdrehen und über Nacht kopfüber stehen lassen.


so mach ich das auch... wird mal wieder zeit. ist ja auch nichts anderes als fox gabelöl .

war heute mit meinem bruder unterwegs, er auf meinem cube hardtail (er ist mehr so der singlespeed-fan), haben dann mal getauscht, nie wieder ! wobei das springen leichter geht, wird ja nicht alles weggefedert, durfte dann mein lädierter ellenbogen machen ^^.


----------



## snoopz (20. August 2010)

tapfererkrieger schrieb:


> grüsse aus der schweiz



Das ist das Problem. Meins hat auch länger gebraucht als angegeben. Das lag aber nicht an Rose, sondern an der Post. Das Paket ist riesengroß, weil das Rad mehr oder weniger komplett montiert kommt. Das bleibt, zumindest hier im Tessin, schonmal stehen, wenn's nicht mehr aufs Auto passt.

Dazu kommt ja, daß Rose sicher nicht für ein Rad Zoll in die Schweiz machen wird. Vmtl. warten die erst, bis genug Bestellungen da sind, oder die machen das regelmäßig montags oder so.


----------



## laultima83 (20. August 2010)

Kann jemand was zum beef cake sagen? ist das gut oder sollte man da lieber weiter gucken ? so ein richtiger freerider ist das auch net mit keine feder am dämpfer ....??


----------



## Deleted138492 (21. August 2010)

So ein Blödsinn! Ob FRer oder nicht macht man doch nicht am Federmedium aus!


----------



## Nachor (21. August 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> So ein Blödsinn! Ob FRer oder nicht macht man doch nicht am Federmedium aus!



wie denn?? Jetzt hast du das Rad jeden Tag auseinandergenommen, zigmal hin und her gesendet und jetzt wirds verkauft ?


edit: OH sehe gerade dazu hat er ja weiter oben schon was geschrieben


----------



## Suicyclist (21. August 2010)

laultima83 schrieb:


> Kann jemand was zum beef cake sagen? ist das gut oder sollte man da lieber weiter gucken ? so ein richtiger freerider ist das auch net mit keine feder am dämpfer ....??


 
Hilfreiche Testberichte aus Fachzeitschriften finden sich auf der Rose-HP.
Was ist denn ein "richtiger" Freerider?

Ich denke nicht, dass es dazu unbedingt 'nen Coil-Dämpfer braucht!
Aber Du hast bei Rose auch über die angegebenen Upgrade-Optionen alle Möglichkeiten, Dein Rad nach Deinen Vorstellungen zu optimieren.
Die sind da sehr flexibel.

Bei mir wird's Ende September dann wohl auch ein Beef Cake werden.
Hatte zuerst noch das Canyon Torque FRX und das Votec V.FR mit in der Auswahl; aber momentan sieht es so aus, als würde es das BC4 mit Hammerschmidt, Saint und Joplin (oder Reverb?)...


----------



## Suicyclist (21. August 2010)

Suicyclist schrieb:


> Bei mir wird's Ende September dann wohl auch ein Beef Cake werden.
> quote]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (21. August 2010)

tgindia schrieb:


> Und beim ersten Ölwechsel wird ein wenig getuned:
> http://www.enduroforkseals.com/id148.html



Das versteh ich jetzt aber nicht, Dir ist doch das Losbrechmoment zu hoch von der Gabel und dann wills Du die Enduroforkseals verbauen? Die schreiben sogar auf der HP irgendwo, dass sich dieses noch mal erhöht mit deren Staubabstreifern.


----------



## laultima83 (21. August 2010)

Suicyclist schrieb:


> Hilfreiche Testberichte aus Fachzeitschriften finden sich auf der Rose-HP.
> Was ist denn ein "richtiger" Freerider?
> 
> Ich denke nicht, dass es dazu unbedingt 'nen Coil-Dämpfer braucht!
> ...



hmm also mir gehts eigentlcih darum auch mal ein paar sprunge machen zu können sollte man dann doch keinen freerider nehmen ??? ach so guck mal bei cheetah deutsche firma geschweißt wird auch in deutschland (also gut für die eigene wirtschaft) und der freerider siet sehr interessant aus. und freie auswahl der komponenten ich habe sogar hier irgendwo gelesen das man sich die streben auf eine beliebige länge kürzen lassen kann so das man ein ganz individuelles bike hat


----------



## Suicyclist (21. August 2010)

laultima83 schrieb:


> hmm also mir gehts eigentlcih darum auch mal ein paar sprunge machen zu können sollte man dann doch keinen freerider nehmen ???


 
Doch. Genau dafür sind sie ja gemacht.
Da haben wir uns wohl missverstanden.

Ich möchte ein Rose, weil das P/L-Verhältnis stimmt, der Service top ist und mir die Marke einfach sympatisch ist. Ausserdem sieht man sie einfach seltener.

Ich stand vor der Wahl, ein Uncle Jimbo zu zu nehmen, das super Enduro-Qualitäten besitzt und es bikeparktauglicher zu machen (verstellbare Sattelstütze u. Kettenführung)
...oooder...
ein Beef Cake zu nehmen, das für den Parkeinsatz prädestiniert ist und es "tourentauglicher" zu machen (verstellbare Sattelstütze u. Hammerschmidt)

Dass weder aus 'nem Enduro noch aus 'nem Freerider ein Top-Uphill-Bike wird is' eh klar; aber man muss halt Prioritäten setzen.


----------



## laultima83 (21. August 2010)

Suicyclist schrieb:


> Doch. Genau dafür sind sie ja gemacht.
> Da haben wir uns wohl missverstanden.
> 
> Ich möchte ein Rose, weil das P/L-Verhältnis stimmt, der Service top ist und mir die Marke einfach sympatisch ist. Ausserdem sieht man sie einfach seltener.
> ...




aaaah genau das ist auch mein problem aber 100% und du hast dich dann für den freerider enschieden der danna uch mal touren fahren darf  ??


----------



## Suicyclist (21. August 2010)

@Ultima: Ich habe mich dafür entschieden, den Focus eher auf Bikepark- als auf Tourentauglichkeit zu legen. Ich schwitze lieber bergauf als bei 'ner verpatzten Landung meinen Rahmen zu riskieren.
Bei Einsätzen ohne Lift ist die Abfahrt dann als Belohnung für die Strapazen des Anstieges zu sehen.

(Und als Streetfighter bin ich eh mit einer gewissen Leidensfähigkeit gesegnet: Sitzplatten aus Alu, 240er Hinterreifen und meterbreite Lenker sind auch nicht wirklich der Fahrtauglichkeit zuträglich.)


----------



## laultima83 (21. August 2010)

Suicyclist schrieb:


> @Ultima: Ich habe mich dafür entschieden, den Focus eher auf Bikepark- als auf Tourentauglichkeit zu legen. Ich schwitze lieber bergauf als bei 'ner verpatzten Landung meinen Rahmen zu riskieren.
> Bei Einsätzen ohne Lift ist die Abfahrt dann als Belohnung für die Strapazen des Anstieges zu sehen.
> 
> (Und als Streetfighter bin ich eh mit einer gewissen Leidensfähigkeit gesegnet: Sitzplatten aus Alu, 240er Hinterreifen und meterbreite Lenker sind auch nicht wirklich der Fahrtauglichkeit zuträglich.)



ja das stimmt hilft nicht wirklich........aber man sollte schon mal ne tour damit machen sollen das wäre nicht schlecht also bei mir schwankt es jezt (war heute in koblenz bei canyon: die bikes (alpinist/dropzone) lassen sich echt geil fahren) zwischen dem beefcake  oder dem jimbo dann halt von canyon alpinist/dropzone oder was mich auch sehr reizt von cheetah das ignition das muss ganz gut sein....

edit: jetzt bin ich noch auf das cube hanzz gestosen ..........


----------



## ka1saa (22. August 2010)

laultima83 schrieb:


> aber man sollte schon mal ne tour damit machen sollen das wäre nicht schlecht


jap, testfahren ist immer das beste, sach ich ja . die torques hab ich ja auch schon ma in den raum geworfen, gut, wenn du die schon testgefahren bist. bei den rosen kannst dir ein testrad für paar tage zuschicken lassen und falls du dann das rose-rad kaufst, kriegst glaub den preis dafür erstattet. das cheetah kenn ich nicht, sieht soweit aber durchaus nett aus  (vom hässlichen standard-sattel abgesehn, nja, geschmack halt).



laultima83 schrieb:


> edit: jetzt bin ich noch auf das cube hanzz gestosen ..........


s. müs lee


----------



## laultima83 (22. August 2010)

ja ich habe den thread von müs lee gelesen die sind alle vom cube hanzz überzeugt was mich jetzt auch reizt aber ich mag halt auch das cheetah ignigton das auch sehr geil ist........immer diese probleme


----------



## jonalisa (23. August 2010)

Allen die heuer noch ein Beef Cake erwerben moechten, wuerde ich empfehlen sofort zuzugreifen.
Bereits jetzt sind nur mehr einzelne Farebn und Groessen erhaeltlich.

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Big_Foot (23. August 2010)

Hi ,

ich hätte da gleich mal ne Frage zum Beef Cake:

Bin 1,90m groß und wollte Fragen, ob hier jemand Erfahrung mit der Rahmengröße hat? Reicht ein Rahmen in M oder besser in L ?
Bei L hat sich das Beef Cake nämlich erledigt, da es ausverkauft ist in dieser Größe.
Danke für die Hilfe vorab


----------



## JustFlying (23. August 2010)

Falls du damit hauptsächlich in den Park willst, ist M kein Problem- ich bin mit 1.89m auch ein Beef Cake (DH) in M probegefahren, war super für den Park, aber wenn du regelmäßig Höhenmeter schreddern willst, bist du vermutlich mit L besser beraten.


----------



## funbiker9 (23. August 2010)

Bei 1,90m auf jeden Fall L, egal ob Bikepark oder Freeridetour.


----------



## Bul (23. August 2010)

Hiho,

hab mal ne Frage :

Könnt ihr eure FSA K-Force Light einmal anstupsen und sie läuft einmal rundum oder rastet sie so in 5 Positionen der Umdrehung?

Falls mich niemand versteht, nicht meckern. Ich erkläre es auch nochmal in dem Fall.

Gruß Bul

PS: Gute Genesung MIK


----------



## Raesfeld (23. August 2010)

Meinst du mit den Rasten das einklicken des Freilaufs an der Nabe???
Das wäre dann ja je nach Gang unterschiedlich oft... 

Oder hast du Rasten bei abmontierter Kette?


----------



## Bul (23. August 2010)

Nene, ich drehe die Krubel und merke einen leichten Widerstand und sie kommt in eine etwas festere Position. Dann muss ich etwas stärker drehen und die Kurbel läuft weiter bis wieder der leichte Widerstand kommt und die Kurbel sozusagen in eine etwas festere Position "rastet".

Bei meiner XT Kurbel am HT kann ich ohne irgendwelchen Kraftaufwand anstupsen und sie dreht sich komplett.

War das verständlicher?

Gruß bul


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gnarze (23. August 2010)

Also meine K-Force läuft leicht und rund, ohne Rasten oder Unterschiede im Widerstand. 
Gruß Gnarze


----------



## ettan (24. August 2010)

Bul schrieb:


> Nene, ich drehe die Krubel und merke einen leichten Widerstand und sie kommt in eine etwas festere Position. Dann muss ich etwas stärker drehen und die Kurbel läuft weiter bis wieder der leichte Widerstand kommt und die Kurbel sozusagen in eine etwas festere Position "rastet".
> 
> Bei meiner XT Kurbel am HT kann ich ohne irgendwelchen Kraftaufwand anstupsen und sie dreht sich komplett.
> 
> ...




Mach die Kurbel mal ab, einfach Abzieher reinschrauben bis es knackst und Kurbel leicht mit nem Gummihammer runterschlagen. Dann das Ding raus. Wenn die mal fester geht und mal leichter liegt das wohl an schief eingepressten Lagern, Du wärst nicht der einzige in meinem Freundeskreis dem das bei nem Rose Rad passiert ist bzw. die Lager geben vorher den Geist auf

Wenn alles okay aussieht bau die Kurbel auf und zieh diese nicht ganz so brutal, aber spielfrei wieder mit dem Abzieher an, vielleicht hast dann Dein Problem schon gelöst.


----------



## Bul (24. August 2010)

Das lustige ist, das das Rad vor einer Woche erst aus Bocholt kam 

Muss ich mal schauen  Danke schonmal, ettan.

Schöne Grüße


----------



## -MIK- (25. August 2010)

@Bul: Danke 

Ich werf mal den Freilauf in die Runde. Wie verhält sich die Kurbel denn ohne Kette?  Läuft sie da ohne Probleme?

@Rest: Et jeht aufwärts, war gestern das erste Mal wieder auf dem Ergometer (Sitzfahrrad, scheiß Gefühl) im Fitness Studio und heute gibts die erste Krankengymnastik. Seit knapp ner Woche renn ich schon öfters ohne Gipsschiene durch die Gegend und es ist schon etwas Bewegung ins Gelenk gekommen.

Mal gucken, wie es in einer Woche aussieht.


----------



## nachtradler (25. August 2010)

Na dann mal alles Gute an MIK. Mein Finger wird auch langsam. Lenker greifen geht schon wieder. Jetzt fast acht Wochen Abstinenz. Ab nächste Woche gehts wieder los.


----------



## Raesfeld (25. August 2010)

Hey, sieht so aus als ob alle Invaliden nach und nach wieder aufs Bike kommen 
Mein Knie ist jetzt auch wieder bei 100%. Das der obere Schleimbeutel fehlt, macht keinen Unterschied. 

Grüße an alle Genesenden! und an die anderen natürlich auch...


----------



## Flouu (25. August 2010)

hi leute,

top das es euch langsam wieder besser geht...weiterhin gute besserung.

ich habe mal eine peinliche^^ aber wichtig frage an euch, und zwar wollte ich meine kurbel ein wenig säubern und neu fetten da sie bei jeder umdrehung ein helles, kurzes knacken von sich lässt....
da habe ich auch die 2 ringe vor den kettenblättern abgemacht und beiseite gelegt um diese ebenfalls zu reinigen und zu fetten.

dann war ich einmal ungeschickt und mir sind die ringe hingefallen...und ich weiß nicht mehr wie die drauf kommen)=
hier 2 bilder wie ich sie 'drauf tun würde'...ist das richtig so?
die reihenfolge sollte stimmen..aber ich weiß nicht ob ich die ringe noch 'wenden' muss...wenn ihr versteht was ich meine..
















ps: die ringe wurden noch nicht richtig gesäubert..


----------



## Deleted138492 (25. August 2010)

Ich habe den dünnen Ring bisher immer nach innen verfrachtet, mit der flachen Seite nach aussen zeigend. Den dicken dann mit der flachen Seite nach innen. Passt bisher ohne Probleme.


----------



## -MIK- (25. August 2010)

Ist eigentlich egal, so wie auf den Bildern ist richtig und so wie Müs Lee es beschreibt auch. Wichtig ist nur, dass die "gewölbte" Seite zum Lager zeigt, da die dann am Lager anliegt.


----------



## Flouu (25. August 2010)

@müsLEe
also hast du die ringe genau anders herum wie ich sie habe?!

@mik
die gewölbte Seite? okey, also lasse ich es einfach so wie es da jetzt ist, und hoffe es geht gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## euer (25. August 2010)

Boah, mach mal sauber das Ding 
War der kleine Ring eigentlich schon ab Werk mit drauf?


----------



## -MIK- (26. August 2010)

Flouu schrieb:


> @mik
> die gewölbte Seite? okey, also lasse ich es einfach so wie es da jetzt ist, und hoffe es geht gut



Ja, kannste so lassen, dann ist alles gut.



euer schrieb:


> War der kleine Ring eigentlich schon ab Werk mit drauf?



Jupp


----------



## euer (26. August 2010)

Ok danke, hatte mich nur mal so interessiert. Bei mir kam der erst nach der ersten Inspketion drauf, nachdem das kleine Kettenblatt Kontakt mit dem Hinterbau hatte.


----------



## -MIK- (26. August 2010)

Auch nicht schlecht.... Ich bin am überlegen, ob ich nicht noch einen kleinen Spacer auf der Kettenblattseite einlege. Beim Umrüsten auf 2-fach würde das die Kettenlinie erheblich verbessern,


----------



## herkulars (26. August 2010)

Stümmt, gar keine schlechte Idee. Hast Du da was spezielles im Auge oder denkst Du einfach an einen oder mehrere passende Ringe? Am besten direkt an der Kurbel verbauen?


----------



## -MIK- (26. August 2010)

Am liebsten würde ich so einen breiten Ring von links nochmal auf rechts bauen. Dann kommen wir aber bestimmt mit dem Gewinde nicht mehr hin. Von daher würde ich einen schmalen Ring von links nehmen (wegen der Passung am Lager) und noch einen zweiten Ring, gleicher Breite den man drehen lässt oder kauft.


----------



## Flouu (26. August 2010)

ist wieder dran, und funktioniert auch^^ und die ringe sind auch wieder sauber=D
nur leider is das knacken immer noch da....es kommt so rüber als käme das knacken von der linken seite...ein kurzes helles knacken, welches immer einmal bei einer umdrehung ertönt, aber auch nur wenn ich stark trete oder aus dem sattel gehe und trete..
die pedalen habe ich auch abgeschraubt und gesäubert...das knacken ist aber immer noch da...
würde man das sehen wenn das lager oder sonst iwas an der kurbel kaputt wäre?
oder habe ich vllt ieine schraube zu fest angezogen?^^


----------



## Deleted138492 (26. August 2010)

Fette die Maxle mal innen und aussen.

btw: Wer ein neues Vorderrad braucht oder mit Gewinn verkaufen möchte:

http://cnc-bike.de/product_info.php...=8878&osCsid=2b2bb0ddaf26bf288ae4aeaf1df6d9c7


----------



## -MIK- (26. August 2010)

Guck mal in den Knack-Weg-Thread, da sind alle "üblichen Verdächtigen" aufgelistet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flouu (26. August 2010)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Guck mal in den Knack-Weg-Thread, da sind alle "üblichen Verdächtigen" aufgelistet.



jaa...bin ich schon durch gegangen...zumindestens die sachen die in der näher der  kurbel liegen^^

@mülee
ja werde ich mal machen...auch wenn ich mir nicht vorstellen kann dass das was mit dem knacken an der kurbel zu tun hat..


----------



## Deleted138492 (26. August 2010)

Tja, ich konnte es mir auch nicht vorstellen, bis man mich hier im Thread darauf aufmerksam machte. Danach wars weg .


----------



## ka1saa (26. August 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Tja, ich konnte es mir auch nicht vorstellen, bis man mich hier im Thread darauf aufmerksam machte. Danach wars weg .


dito. und ich war mir davor zu 101% sicher, dasses von der kurbel kommt xD.


----------



## herkulars (26. August 2010)

^ +1


----------



## stevenscrosser (26. August 2010)

Ich habe mein Knacken wegbekommen, indem ich die BB30 Lager mit neuem Fett gefüllt habe.


----------



## -MIK- (26. August 2010)

stevenscrosser schrieb:


> Ich habe mein Knacken wegbekommen, indem ich die BB30 Lager mit neuem Fett gefüllt habe.



tzz, Spalter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (26. August 2010)

Aha, ich sehe, du trainierst schon fleißig die Fingermuskeln beim tippen . Es geht aufwärts!


----------



## -MIK- (26. August 2010)

Jaa, langsam schieb ich auch nen Hals wegen dem drecks Ding.


----------



## Deleted138492 (26. August 2010)

Welches Ding? Die Verletzung?


----------



## -MIK- (26. August 2010)

Ja, das plöde Handgelenk. Heute, nach der KG tats sehr weh. Dann hab ich heute auf Arbeit wieder wie gewohnt Tastatur und Maus benutzt, tat danach noch mehr weh... *snög*


----------



## -MIK- (26. August 2010)

P.S.: Ist ja nicht nur das Gelenk, Ellbogen, Schulter und Torsoseite schmerzt auch...

Hach, heute ist so ein moralischer Tag irgendwie..


----------



## Deleted138492 (26. August 2010)

Spritz dir ein wenig Morphium . Irgendwann wirds vorbei sein.


----------



## -MIK- (26. August 2010)

LOL, is kla...


----------



## funbiker9 (26. August 2010)

Noch ne bessere Idee Mik...

...hör dir Tokio Hotel oder Kelly Family an. Das tut in den Ohren so weh, da spürst du dein Handgelenk und den Rest gar nicht mehr....

Hoffe geholfen zu haben...*grins*

Gruß


----------



## Deleted138492 (26. August 2010)




----------



## -MIK- (27. August 2010)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> ...hör dir Tokio Hotel oder Kelly Family an. Das tut in den Ohren so weh, da spürst du dein Handgelenk und den Rest gar nicht mehr....



Gibts das wohl auf Rezept?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ka1saa (27. August 2010)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Gibts das wohl auf Rezept?


 nur bei fiesen kurpfuschern .

hab mal ne frage, morgen kommt dhl und holt mein rad (neeeeeein ^^) zur inspektion nach bocholt, muss ich den karton noch mit roses und meiner adresse beschriften oder macht das dhl?


----------



## Deleted138492 (27. August 2010)

An sich sollten die Kerle von DHL wissen, wohin das Rad geht, schließlich wird das Paket nur auf Bestellung und nach Angabe der Lieferadresse abgeholt. Ich habe trotzdem immer die Adresse draufgepappt . DHL hat immer einen Strichcode dazugeklebt.


----------



## ka1saa (27. August 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> An sich sollten die Kerle von DHL wissen, wohin das Rad geht, schließlich wird das Paket nur auf Bestellung und nach Angabe der Lieferadresse abgeholt. Ich habe trotzdem immer die Adresse draufgepappt . DHL hat immer einen Strichcode dazugeklebt.


ok danke. naja werd ich wohl auch so machen, vorher muss ich aber das rad putzen *g*.


----------



## ka1saa (28. August 2010)

jetzt ists weg ... naja immerhin das timing stimmt, könnt eh nicht fahrn, pünktlich zum wochenende krank geworden -.- ... dann mal wieder ab ins bett.


----------



## herkulars (28. August 2010)

Gute Besserung! Hat Rose gesagt wie lange es dauern wird?


----------



## Bul (28. August 2010)

herkulars schrieb:


> Gute Besserung! Hat Rose gesagt wie lange es dauern wird?



Ich denke es wird auf ne Woche hinauslaufen. Das geht doch immer fix bei denen 

Nächste Woche Freitag fahre ich eben selber nach Bocholt und lasse kurz was an meinem Rad machen. Ich brauch sowieso noch ein paar Sachen


----------



## ka1saa (28. August 2010)

herkulars schrieb:


> Gute Besserung! Hat Rose gesagt wie lange es dauern wird?


danke. wollt am mo. mal noch anrufen und ein bis zwei sachen anmerken, hab vergessen, s dazuzuschreiben - dann werd ich auch mal fragen, wies grad mit ihren kapazitäten aussieht. demnächst is ja auch noch eurobike, also schaumer mal...


----------



## Toolpusher69 (29. August 2010)

Tach zusammen,
hat jemand nähere Informationen zum neuen Beef Cake. In der Beilage zur Eurobike stand etwas von Beef Cake light - Version. Ich habe versucht ein paar Info`s zu googeln, aber denkste Puppe, nischt`s zu erfahren. Hat einer von Euch vielleicht Info`s.
Gruß aus der Grafschaft, Toolpusher69.


----------



## Deleted138492 (29. August 2010)

Tja, da wirste wohl noch eine Woche warten müssen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toolpusher69 (29. August 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Tja, da wirste wohl noch eine Woche warten müssen .



Menno,

wieso noch ne Woche ? Von wegen Beginn Eurobike, oder wie ? Na ja, vielleicht sollte ich mir sowieso lieber ein Boot kaufen, bei uns in Nordhorn säuft gerade alles ab !!! 
Petri-Heil, Toolpusher69


----------



## Deleted138492 (29. August 2010)

Jo, EB ist angesagt.

Kauf dir Taucherbrille und Schnorchel, das kommt günstiger. Sonst hast du nachher kein Geld mehr fürs Beef Cake Light ^^.


----------



## Raesfeld (29. August 2010)

Kauf dir dieses Surly-Bike! Das mit den 3,7" Reifen, das schwimmt oben


----------



## Toolpusher69 (29. August 2010)

Nee, dann lieber das dreirädrige Tretboot mit 750er Flatbar und Shimano DX . Ach, ich warte doch lieber noch ne Woche.
Entengruß, Toolpusher69.


----------



## ka1saa (29. August 2010)

bin ich ja auch mal gespannt, was die eurobike so bringt . nicht, dass ich das geld für irgendwas größeres hätte, aber ist doch immer wieder nett zu verfolgen ^^...

dabei fällt mir ein, vor lauter langeweile beim bett hüten hab ich mal paar sachen bei ebay reingestellt, vllt. mildert das ja den geldmangel ... falls wer nen easton monkeylite xc lo-rise lenker von 2009 oder nen syncros fl vorbau in 110mm (quasi neu) von 2009 haben will, kann er sich gerne melden  (oder einfach beim auktionshaus suchen).


----------



## ka1saa (30. August 2010)

hab grad nochmal bei rose angerufen, weil ich was beim proservice-auftrag vergessen hatte, die gute nachricht: der laden brummt , die daraus resultierende nachricht: service dauert wohl ca. 2 wochen. na dann kanns wetter schlecht bleiben erstmal .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bbsuisse (31. August 2010)

möchte mir auch ne saint an den onkel schrauben. kann mir jemand sagen ob (wie) es möglich ist die Bremse hinten auszubauen ohne sie neu entlüften zu müssen? Hab keine Lust mir extra ein Entlüftungskit zu kaufen, wenn ich die Bremse eh verchecke. Wie habt ihr das gelöst?


----------



## Deleted138492 (31. August 2010)

Wie stellst du dir das denn vor? Rahmen mit der Flex öffnen, Leitung raus und wieder zuschweißen?

Olive abschneiden, Leitung rausziehen, zusammenfriemeln, Olive der neuen Leitung abknipsen, durchschieben (kann dauern, ist nicht ganz so einfach), neue Olive drauf, entlüften, fertig.


----------



## bbsuisse (31. August 2010)

keine Ahnung, dachte an Leitung am Sattel lösen , irgendwie abdichten, durch den Rahmen friemeln und anschliessend wieder zusammenbaun ^^

Dachte mir schon des es nich geht, abe hätte ja sein können, dass einer ne Idee hat. Werde wohl um das Kit nicht rumkommen. Oder wirds doch ein Schweissgerät?


----------



## herkulars (31. August 2010)

Nix Schweißgerät. Nähmaschine! Dann kannst Du einen Reißverschluß einnähen, falls Du doch noch mal wieder an die Leitungen mußt.


----------



## ka1saa (31. August 2010)

bbsuisse schrieb:


> keine Ahnung, dachte an Leitung am Sattel lösen


luftluftluftluftluftluftluftluftluftluftluftluftluftluftluftluftluft (etcpp.)


bbsuisse schrieb:


> irgendwie abdichten


zu spät


bbsuisse schrieb:


> durch den Rahmen friemeln und anschliessend wieder zusammenbaun ^^


wirst wohl leider nicht drumrumkommen, ums entlüften... man kann die luft natürlich auch drinnen lassen xD die fühlt sich da sehr wohl !


----------



## NicoGldn (1. September 2010)

Jawohl, die Rose-Jungs sind echt der hammer.
Hab nach 4 wochen gemerkt dass ich die gabel vom onkel ausversehen schwarz bestellt hab , zu dem weiß-braunen rahmen, und das bike soll nächste woche geliefert werden, gabel wird noch weiß getauscht alles kein problem. jetzt kann ich ruhig schlafen


----------



## tapfererkrieger (1. September 2010)

also meine begeisterung schwindet langsam.
der von rose genannte liefertermin ist jetzt 2.5 wochen her, und ich habe weder bike noch versandbestätigung.
info laut rose: der dämpfer war defekt. da aber keiner lager war(wie klein ist dieses lager!!!) musste einer bei fox bestellt werden... dieser sollte laut gestriger info in den nächsten tagen eintreffen....
also wenn ich glück habe, wird mein bike nur 3-3.5 wochen verspätung haben... da hätte ich auch noch auf den ssv warten können und hätte noch ein bisschen kohle gespart...
was ich irgendwie nicht glauben will oder kann, ist die tatsache das eine firma wie rose keinen einzigen dämpfer auf lager haben will, und sich eine neuen liefern lassen muss, was dan 2 wochen! dauert.
mal schauen wies weiter geht. das bike kommt dan sicher pünktlich zum schlechten wetter.


----------



## Deleted138492 (1. September 2010)

Schreib Rose mal nett an, da lässt sich bestimmt was am Preis machen.


----------



## Bul (1. September 2010)

Hab mir gerade erstmal nen ROX 8 für mein Granite Chief gekauft  Der hat mich so angelacht und der passt so gut zum Chief.

Bin mal gespannt wie das Dingen ist.

Gruß bul

PS: Wann ist es bei dir soweit Müs Lee? Musst du jetzt lange ohne Rad leben?


----------



## stevenscrosser (1. September 2010)

Das denke ich auch - eiskalt sagen, dass du das Bike gerne zum SSV Preis hättest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (1. September 2010)

Bul schrieb:


> PS: Wann ist es bei dir soweit Müs Lee? Musst du jetzt lange ohne Rad leben?



Tjaaaa, wenn ich das wüsste. Mein Händler, die Sau, sitzt grade auf der EB und schaut sich das Hanzz mal aus der Nähe an. Am Montag renne ich zu dem, dann kann er mir bestimmt näheres sagen. Momentan lautet die Aussage noch Anfang dieses Monats. Das Jimbo kommt wohl erst Ende des Monats weg, der Abnehmer hat bis dahin noch kein Geld. Kommt mir recht .

*hoff*


----------



## Felix95 (2. September 2010)

Hab mir vor ner woche ein Rose The Bruce 6 bestellt 

jetz heißts warten :/


----------



## Bul (2. September 2010)

Felix95 schrieb:


> Hab mir vor ner woche ein Rose The Bruce 6 bestellt
> 
> jetz heißts warten :/



Das Bruce wenigstens in Purple/White? Die Kombi find ich sehr geil.


----------



## Felix95 (2. September 2010)

Bul schrieb:


> Das Bruce wenigstens in Purple/White? Die Kombi find ich sehr geil.




ja hab ich des sieht einfach nur geil aus in den farben


----------



## corratec1234 (3. September 2010)

moin,

ich würde gerne an meinem granite chief die juicy7 gegen eine elixir tauschen. allerdings frage ich mich, wie ich die neue bremsleitung durch den rahmen verlegen muss? 
kann ich die leitung der juicy7 im rahmen lassen und nur die griffe und bremssättel daran montieren?

desweiteren wüsste ich gerne, ob ich die avid g2 scheiben mit der elixir weiternutzen kann?

danke euch schonmal

gruß mike


----------



## corratec1234 (3. September 2010)

doppelpost


----------



## Raesfeld (5. September 2010)

Bestellt nie am Freitag den 13. bei BMO...
konnte ja nur in die Hose gehen. Hab neue Reifen bestellt um meinen Onkel der etwas gröberen Gangart anzupassen. Geordert waren Muddy Mary und Big Betty.
Da die bei der Betty Lieferprobleme hatten, bin ich auf Fat Albert umgestiegen.
Auf jeden Fall sind die Reifen angekommen. Undzwar einen Tag nach dem Bikeparkbesuch für den ich sie eigentlich bestellt habe 
Aber ich denke jetzt bin ich gut für die feuchte Jahreszeit gewappnet und auch endlich auf Enduro-Taugliche Bereifung umgestiegen 

@corratec:

Die alten Scheiben weiterzufahren ist gar kein Problem, es sei denn, sie sind schon stark abgenutzt. Dann würde ich sie ersetzen.
Was die Frage nach der Leitung angeht, kann ich dir leider nicht weiterhelfen.


----------



## Deleted138492 (5. September 2010)

Jeht nüscht, die Elixir hat ein anderes Anschlussstück als die Juicy und das lässt sich auch nicht ohne Weiteres an die vorhandene Leitung anbringen. Ergo muss alles getauscht werden: Drahtseil an die alte Leitung kleben, nach hinten rausziehen, Seil großzügig mit Tape an der neuen Leitung befestigen und nach vorne durchziehen, bis man auf den Schaumstoff trifft. Dort muss man ein wenig tricksen (drücken, drehen). Vorne am Steuerrohr angekommen ggf. die Gabel ausbauen, damit man die Leitung besser durch die kleinen Löcher bugsieren kann. Bier bereitstellen, es kann dauern und nervenaufreibend sein .


----------



## trigger666 (6. September 2010)

Hi, meine Lyrik macht Zicken. Vorne scheint eine Buchse im Standrohr ausgeschlagen zu sein. :-(

Hat jemand von Euch das schon gehabt?

Desweitern ist mein Schalthebel für den vorderen Umwerfer kaputt gegangen. Ich kann weder hoch- noch runterschalten. Habe den Hebel auseinandergenommen und siehe da, ein kleines Teil ist abgebrochen. Jetzt fahre ich nur noch mittlere Kettenblatt vorne.

Der nächste freie Service Termin war erst der 04.10. SCHNIEF!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (6. September 2010)

Sofern du beim Fahren das Spiel nicht merkst, lass es so. Ist nur für das Ansprechverhalten förderlich . Schick den Hebel halt einzeln ein oder besorg dir einen neuen (welcher isses, X7?), so teuer sind die ja nicht.


----------



## morph027 (6. September 2010)

Hier hast gleich noch Ersatz für die andere Seite 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/302453/cat/27


----------



## Deleted138492 (6. September 2010)

Aha, der Verkäufe ist ein Luxemburger, und keine 25km weit weg ^^.


----------



## Raesfeld (6. September 2010)

Wo gerade die Lyrik angesprochen wird, möchte ich auch noch mal ne Frage einwerfen.

Könnt ihr mal das Ansprechverhalten und das Gefühl beim Einfedern beschreiben?
Meine fühlte sich von Beginn so an, als ob die Standrohre nicht 100%ig gleiten. Soll heißen, beim Federn entstehen leichte Vibrationen die man bis in den Lenker spüren kann. So als ob die Gabel nicht gleitet, sondern kleine Sprünge von 1-2mm durch den Federweg macht.
Ist das bei euch auch so, oder sollte ich mal von innen schmieren?


----------



## Deleted138492 (6. September 2010)

Da fehlt eindeutig die Schmierung. Aufmachen und, sofern geschlossene Kartusche, Motoröl reinkippen. Andernfalls die Gebrauchsanleitung konsultieren.


----------



## morph027 (6. September 2010)

Raesfeld schrieb:


> Ist das bei euch auch so, oder sollte ich mal von innen schmieren?



Das hilft immer. Vor allem weil die von Haus aus sehr wenig geschmiert sind. Ich empfehle für ins Casting eine geile Mischung aus Finish Line Teflon Fett und dem Motorex Gabelöl (ich hab glaub ich 15W). Super fluffig und durch das bissl Fett nicht sofort wieder rausgeölt. Außerdem sieht das schön rosa (weisses Fett, rotes Öl) aus 

- Gabel ausbauen
- unten die Schrauben lösen (erst Zugstufenkopf abnehmen  ), 2-3 Gewindegänge wieder reindrehen
- Mit dem Gummihammer auf die Schraube/Mutter klopfen, bis du merkst, dass die Standrohre aus den Buchsen gerutscht sind
- Auseinander ziehen, dabei am besten einen Eimer unterstellen
- Oben unter den Staubdichtungen die gelben (oder dreckigen) Schmaumstoffringe raus, säubern und in Öl einlegen
- GANZ vorsichtig mit diesen Federringen, NIE ziehen, nur mit einer Schraubendreherklinge nach oben weghebeln
- Alles säubern
- Schaumstoffringe wieder vorsichtig reindrücken
- Etwas von dem Finish Line Fett auf die grauen Staubdichtungen
- Wieder zusammen stecken, mit einer Spritze unten die benötigte Menge (15ml laut http://www.sram.com/_media/pdf/rockshox/dealers/TM_MY10.pdf) von dem geilen Gemisch rein
- Umgedreht zusammendrücken und zuschrauben (so hast du keine Luft in den Castings, die erstaunlich dicht sind und eine bessere Federwegsausnutzung)
- Eine supergeile fluffige Gabel geniessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herkulars (7. September 2010)

Die Lyrik hat keine Schaumstoffringe, von daher kannst Du Dir den Schritt sparen. Weitermachen!


----------



## morph027 (7. September 2010)

Möp...Mist  Hatte selbst noch keine offen und war zu faul, in die technischen Zeichnungen zu schauen.


----------



## Raesfeld (7. September 2010)

Trotzdem Danke! 
Kann man da keine Schaumstoffringe einbauen? Von denen verspreche ich mir ne gute Laugzeitschmierung


----------



## morph027 (7. September 2010)

Sicherlich, hab gerade mal etwas gesucht. Platz dürfte sein. Die Frage ist nur, wo du sowas her bekommst. Die 32mm Dinger sind wahrscheinlich etwas eng


----------



## herkulars (7. September 2010)

Wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe, dann hat RS die deshalb weggelassen, weil sich zu viel Dreck darin gesammelt hatte. Schmierung sollte aber auch so funktionieren. Einfach mal auf den Kopf stellen, dann läuft das Öl auch bis nach oben.


----------



## tapfererkrieger (7. September 2010)

hei leute.
heute mittag war doch tatsächlich endlich ein riesen rosekarton vor der haustüre 
natürlich habe ich das teil gleich zusammengeschraubt und fotografiert.
einziger negativer punkt: es ist im moment der falsch dämpfer drin.
der rp23 wird mir baldmöglichst nachgesendet.
aber die freude ist trotzdem sehr gross, nur leider ist das wetter beschi...n


----------



## ka1saa (7. September 2010)

tapfererkrieger schrieb:


> aber die freude ist trotzdem sehr gross, nur leider ist das wetter beschi...n


dann wird das gute stück halt dreckig !
viel spaß&freude mit dem neuen bike!


----------



## Lars-1 (7. September 2010)

Hallo Leute,

kann hier jemand von Erfahrungen mit dem Rose Count Solo (1) berichten ? Wie fährt sich das Bike uphill u. downhill ?

Würde mich über einen kurzen Review freuen.

Grüße,

Lars


----------



## Toolpusher69 (7. September 2010)

Tach Blumenfreunde,
erst mal Glückwunsch an Tapferkrieger, viel Spass mit dem neuen Bike und allzeit gute Fahrt. 
@Müs Lee, so, Woche ist rum und ? Nicht`s, keine Fotos von den neuen Uncle`s und Cake`s !. Es wäre schön wenn jemand, der auf der Eurobike war, ein paar Fotos von den neuen Bikes hier ins Netz setzen würde. Ins Besondere vom neuen Beef Cake Light und den neuen Uncle`s.
Gruß vom Baccarafahrer, Toolpusher69


----------



## ka1saa (7. September 2010)

Toolpusher69 schrieb:


> Es wäre schön wenn jemand, der auf der Eurobike war, ein paar Fotos von den neuen Bikes hier ins Netz setzen würde. Ins Besondere vom neuen Beef Cake Light und den neuen Uncle`s.
> Gruß vom Baccarafahrer, Toolpusher69


find ich auch, war dieses jahr leider nicht selber. nicht, dass ich mir gleich ein neues rad kaufen _"muss"_ ! weiß denn schon jemand hier was zu irgendwelchen neuen modellen? hab nur vor paar wochen was zum ersten versand-29zöller bei rose gelesen...

edit: google hat die gesichtsbuchseite von rose ausgespuckt, da gibts paar 2011er-bilder:
http://www.facebook.com/RoseBikes?v=info
edit 2: yay, x.0-kurbel am granite chief , leider nichts zu jimbo und cake so far .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (8. September 2010)

Fotos!!!































Auf dem Beef: Bobby Root
Auf dem Tschimbo: Andi Heimerdinger

Die Dinger schauen gut aus!


----------



## ka1saa (8. September 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Die Dinger schauen gut aus!


nice, thx ! von dem, was man vom jimbo sehen kann, muss ich sagen, dass es mir (wieder) viel besser gefällt als das 2010er, aber mal detailliertere fotos abwarten .


----------



## -MIK- (8. September 2010)

Urgs, das fette ROSE auf dem Unterrohr hätte man aber auch dezenter gestalten können.

Bin mal auf Details gespannt, im Moment macht das Canyon Strive dem Jimbo echt Konkurenz.


----------



## herkulars (8. September 2010)

> im Moment macht das Canyon Strive dem Jimbo echt Konkurenz



Auf keinen Fall! Das Ding ist häßlich wie die Nacht. Steht da wie der Storch im Salat.


----------



## morph027 (8. September 2010)

herkulars schrieb:


> Auf keinen Fall! Das Ding ist häßlich wie die Nacht. Steht da wie der Storch im Salat.



jawoll...Aber die Decals am Rose sind wirklich das Gegenteil von dezent


----------



## Raesfeld (8. September 2010)

So, die Lyrik ist fluffig wie nie!

Hab einfach das Bike umgedreht und die beiden Schrauben aus den unteren Holmen entfernt. Die Tauchrohre ein bisschen abgezogen und jeweils einen kleinen Spritzer teflonhaltiges Öl in die Löcher gegeben.

Wieder zusammengeschraubt... läuft! ganz ohne Ölbad 


Also was das Strive angeht: Ich glaube die werden Probleme mit der Dämpferaufnahme am Rahmen bekommen. Die macht keinen vertrauenswürdigen Eindruck.
Aber sonst finde ich es eigentlich recht gelungen.


----------



## morph027 (8. September 2010)

Sauber, so muss das


----------



## herkulars (8. September 2010)

morph027 schrieb:


> jawoll...Aber die Decals am Rose sind wirklich das Gegenteil von dezent



Das stimmt, die sind ziemlich übertrieben. Aber wenn die nicht überlackiert sind hilft der Fön.


----------



## Raesfeld (8. September 2010)

Für ein letztes Urteil muss ich die mal in Live sehen, aber auf den Fotos finde ich es schon geil.

Jetzt wird Rose endlich weltbekannt, weil man das Logo schon von mehreren Kilometern Entfernung lesen kann 

Ich fahre gleich zur Biketown, vielleicht haben die ja schon eins in der neuen Lackierung da stehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morph027 (8. September 2010)

Nimm ne Cam mit...


----------



## Raesfeld (8. September 2010)

Türlich!!!


----------



## Deleted138492 (8. September 2010)

Guten Morgän .

Mir gefällt auch, was ich da sehe. Wenn das Hanzz weiter verschoben wird (nun heisst es schon Ende September/Anfang Oktober), wirds wohl doch ein Beef Cake.


----------



## ka1saa (8. September 2010)

herkulars schrieb:


> Das stimmt, die sind ziemlich übertrieben. Aber wenn die nicht überlackiert sind hilft der Fön.


och ich finds ganz nett, aber vielleicht mit der zeit auch irgendwann ein bisschen dick, hm... geschmack. bei meinem jimbo lässt sich nichts wegföhnen, also denk ich mal, dass man das bei den neuen auch nicht kann...
nunja, dann heißts mal warten bis mitte september bis zum neuen rose-katalog .


----------



## Raesfeld (8. September 2010)

Boa Ey! Wenn alle so wären wie du, dann würden wir noch inner Höhle sitzen und Steine aneinander schlagen! 

Nee, mal Spaß bei Seite... Ich finde das Hanzz ja optisch nicht so der Burner. Wirkt nicht so solide wie die Rose Bikes. Bin mal gespannt, ob ich die neuen Modelle schon in der Biketown sehe


----------



## -MIK- (8. September 2010)

herkulars schrieb:


> Auf keinen Fall! Das Ding ist häßlich wie die Nacht. Steht da wie der Storch im Salat.



Wat? Ich find das steht angriffsbereit in der "Attack Position".  



Raesfeld schrieb:


> Also was das Strive angeht: Ich glaube die werden Probleme mit der Dämpferaufnahme am Rahmen bekommen. Die macht keinen vertrauenswürdigen Eindruck.
> Aber sonst finde ich es eigentlich recht gelungen.



Eben genau nicht. Gerade die Umlenkung des Hinterbaus finde ich extrem interessant. Die ist kurz und knackig, heißt extrem steif. Dann wird der Dämpfer upside down angesprochen, könnte mir vorstellen, dass der Hinterbau dadurch gut sensibel wird.

Durch die Progression von der Umlenkung dürfte er aber Antriebsneutral bleiben, ansonsten hat der RP23 n ProPedal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herkulars (8. September 2010)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Wat? Ich find das steht angriffsbereit in der "Attack Position".



Einigen wir uns auf Storch Heinar. Da ist dann beides vereint.


----------



## stevenscrosser (8. September 2010)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike tapfererKrieger - viel Spaß mit der Maschine 

Ich find die Decals haben was. Ich persönlich bin ja mal auf das 29" gespannt sowas hätte ich vllt. doch noch gerne 

EDIT fragt: Was ist das für eine tolle Hose, die Herr Heimerdinger da an hat ???


----------



## NicoGldn (8. September 2010)

Heute ist nach 6 Wochen warten auch endlich mein Jimbo gekommen ich gehöre und also offiziell auch zu den Onkel fahrern =) Ich bin nach nur kurzen Testfahrt sehr begeistert.
Bilder Folgen.


----------



## ka1saa (8. September 2010)

Trops schrieb:


> Heute ist nach 6 Wochen warten auch endlich mein Jimbo gekommen ich gehöre und also offiziell auch zu den Onkel fahrern =) Ich bin nach nur kurzen Testfahrt sehr begeistert.
> Bilder Folgen.


hrhr glückwunsch  happy biking! bilder sind immer sehr willkommen!


----------



## Raesfeld (8. September 2010)

Leider ist in der Biketown noch nix von den 2011er Modellen zu sehen.
Laut Mitarbeiter kommen die Oktober/November in die Ausstellung.

Ansonsten immer wieder schön dort zu bummeln


----------



## Toolpusher69 (8. September 2010)

@ Müs Lee, 
Danke für die Pic`s, wo auch immer Du sie her hast ! Ich finde nicht`s ( außer bei den Bildern hier auf der Eurobike, ein Pic mit Bobby ). Great`s aus Niedersachsen, Toolpusher69.


----------



## Bueck (8. September 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Guten Morgän .
> 
> Mir gefällt auch, was ich da sehe. Wenn das Hanzz weiter verschoben wird (nun heisst es schon Ende September/Anfang Oktober), wirds wohl doch ein Beef Cake.



Hi Müslimann,
ich war beim Cubehändler in Wildpoldsried. Da stand ein Hanzz in voll-ausstattung mit 180ger Fox und Saint Bremse und sun ringle equalizer Felgen etc. für ca. 3ahalb Öcken.

Geiles Teil - hab mich sofort drauf wohl gefühlt - trotz Gr. S - und ich mit 183cm  ... aber ein Gr. M wär auf dauer besser.
Da sitzt man wirklich "im" Rad. Spitze.
Gewicht im Katalog ist mit 14...irgendwas drinn... stimmt nicht - nachgewogen mit pedale sind es 16,7 kg. (die teure Hanzz-variante).

Also nur mal am Rande - zum Touren völlig ungeeignet  ... allein die Geo. Diese Kiste ist mit dem Jimbo null vergleichbar. 
Frizz = Jimbo
Hanz = B.Cake

viel Spass beim Tragen


----------



## Deleted138492 (9. September 2010)

Ach was, tragen. Das Ding wird hochgeprügelt!!!

Jo, die teure Variante kostet UVP 3699, was mir doch ein wenig viel ist. Die günstige Variante dürfte auf gute 17kg kommen.

btw: Die Foddos habe ich vom Fressenbuch. Bobby Root wurde auf denen markiert, und da er mein Kumpel ist (harhar ), wurde das auf meiner Pinwand angezeigt.


----------



## Raesfeld (9. September 2010)

Mal ne Frage:

Hat jemand von euch schon die Lyrik von 160 auf 170 oder mehr getravelt?
Es gibt da nämlich eine interessante Hülse, die unten auf der Federseite eingebaut wird. Die schenkt einem je nach Länge bis zu max.15mm mehr Federweg.

Falls genug Bestellungen für den Dreher zusammenkommen, bestell ich mir eine mit


----------



## herkulars (10. September 2010)

Wie soll das gehen? Die Feder wird dadurch ja nicht länger. Die Rohre gucken nur weiter raus. Oder wie soll ich das verstehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wintergriller (10. September 2010)

Ich könnt :kotz:

Im Sommer hatte ich während meines Freeride-Alpencross an der hinteren Formula The One meines nicht mal ein Jahr altem Jimbo keinen Druckpunkt mehr.
...also zum nächsten Bikeshop und entlüften lassen (die Formulas sind ja dafür bekannt da gelegentlich etwas divahaft zu sein )
Leider brachte das Entlüften nix, da ich aber weiter fahren wollte und den Urlaub nicht wegen einer defekten Bremse abbrechen wollte, hat mir der Händler aus seinem Gebrauchtteilefundus ´was zusammengebastelt: Ist nicht schön geworden hat aber gebremst 

Wieder zurück in Deutschland die Bremse zu Rose geschickt, die haben das Teil dann an Formula weitergeleitet. Ist jetzt knapp einen Monat her. Nun kam heute der Oberhammer: Formula lehnt die Reparatur auf Garantie/Gewährleistung ab, da der Schaden durch die Befüllung der Bremse mit Mineralöl entstanden sei!!!!

Ich gehe mal nicht davon aus, dass Formula seine Bremsen falsch befüllt, bleibt eigentlich nur Rose als "Falschbefüller" übrig. Die behaupten sie hätten korrekt befüllt! Und haben mich (bzw. meinen Mann der von denen angerufen wurde) vor die Wahl gestellt entweder defekte Bremse zurück oder Reparatur selbst zahlen!
Auch nach längerer Diskussion und Argumentation (Wie soll das Mineralöl denn da reingekommen sein?? Ich habe an der Anlage nichts gemacht!), ist man beim Roseservice völlig uneinsichtig und will die Reparatur nicht übernehmen!

Ich sehe da momentan keine Möglichkeit da irgendwie weiterzukommen, wie soll ich denen beweisen, dass die die Anlage falsch befüllt haben? Ich bin auf jeden Fall megasauer!!

Dreimal den Service nutzen müssen, zweimal völlig verar...t worden. Das ist definitiv nicht OK.


Ich werde auf jeden Fall nachher mal die Vorderradbremse checken, mal sehen was da für eine Brühe drin ist!


----------



## Raesfeld (10. September 2010)

herkulars schrieb:


> Wie soll das gehen? Die Feder wird dadurch ja nicht länger. Die Rohre gucken nur weiter raus. Oder wie soll ich das verstehen?



Stimmt, die Feder wird nicht länger, aber sie lässt sich locker noch einen Zentimeter weiter komprimieren. Das wird durch die Verlängerungshülse erreicht.
Das heißt, dass die Einbaulänge um 1 cm steigt und der Federweg ebenfalls um 1 cm erhöht wird.

Ich fänd das recht passend, da das Jimbo ja einen Federweg von >160mm am Heck hat.


----------



## herkulars (10. September 2010)

Dazu gibt's bestimmt einen Thread oder wo hast Du die Info her? Irgendwie kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass das funktioniert. Wird die Gabel dadurch nicht instabil? Die Überlappung der Rohre ist doch dann auch einen Zentimeter kürzer.


----------



## Raesfeld (10. September 2010)

Jup, gibt es:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=437259&page=12

Das mit der Überlappung ist kein Problem, weil die Lyrik von Anfang an auf bis zu 170mm ausgelegt war. Außerdem gibt es sie ja jetzt auch in 170 zu kaufen, ohne das es zu größeren konstruktiven Veränderungen gekommen ist.


----------



## ka1saa (10. September 2010)

wintergriller schrieb:


> Nun kam heute der Oberhammer: Formula lehnt die Reparatur auf Garantie/Gewährleistung ab, da der Schaden durch die Befüllung der Bremse mit Mineralöl entstanden sei!!!!


das ist ja mal hart! sowas macht doch niemand ...


----------



## wintergriller (10. September 2010)

ka1saa schrieb:


> das ist ja mal hart! sowas macht doch niemand ...




Anscheinend doch: Entweder Rose oder Formula (Kann ich wohl ausschliessen, da die imho keine Mineralölbremsen bauen!)..... Ich hatte bis zum verschwundenen Druckpunkt die Bremse nicht auf 

Und Rose behauptet natürlich, dass die Bremse nach dem Bremsleitungverlegen korrekt befüllt wurde..... Ganz offensichtlich hat da aber wohl der Mechaniker geschlampt und Mineralöl statt DOT genommen 

Ich habe echt schon genug Kohle, Zeit und Nerven in die Ersatzbremse investiert um wenigstens den Alpencross zu retten, und jetzt soll ich auch noch für deren Bockmist bezahlen! Irgendwie ist man da einfach machtlos :kotz:


----------



## Deleted138492 (10. September 2010)

Wie alt ist die Bremse? Wenn man Mineralöl in ein DOT-System kippt (oder umgekehrt), dauert es normalerweise nicht sehr lange, bis die Dichtungen quellen und dann zerfallen.


----------



## Deleted138492 (10. September 2010)

Beef Cake Light!!!

http://eurobike.bikeradar.com/video/eurobike2009-rose-#player


----------



## wintergriller (10. September 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Wie alt ist die Bremse? Wenn man Mineralöl in ein DOT-System kippt (oder umgekehrt), dauert es normalerweise nicht sehr lange, bis die Dichtungen quellen und dann zerfallen.



Bei Ausfall war die Bremse knapp 9 Monate (aber nur einige 100km) alt.

Problem ist, dass DOT geeignete Bremsen (bzw. Dichtungen! Gewöhnlich EPDM) mitunter etwas unempfindlicher gegen Mineralöl sind und evtl. länger überleben als Mineralölbremsen in die das deutlich agressivere DOT gefüllt wird. 

Ist auch eigentlich völlig egal: Wenn Formula behauptet dass sei der Grund für den Ausfall gewesen, dann muss das ÖL die 9 Monate drin gewesen sein. In der Zeit als ich die Bremse am Rad hatte, wurde da nix geöffnet! Warum auch??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herkulars (10. September 2010)

Kannst Du ausschließen, dass der Händler in den Alpen nicht versehentlich Mineralöl reingekippt hat? Du schreibst ja, er hat versucht die Bremse zu entlüften und hat dann "irgendwas" zusammengeschustert, was letztendlich funktionierte. Wenn der das verbockt hat, Formula hinterher die Bremse öffnet und feststellt, dass da Öl drin ist, ist die Sache für mich klar.


----------



## morph027 (10. September 2010)

Hehe...grad entdeckt. Im Fratzenbuch Freund von RoseBikes werden und 10â¬ Gutschein abstauben  Cool, und das, wo ich gerade erst was bestellt habe.


----------



## ka1saa (10. September 2010)

herkulars schrieb:


> Kannst Du ausschlieÃen, dass der HÃ¤ndler in den Alpen nicht versehentlich MineralÃ¶l reingekippt hat? Du schreibst ja, er hat versucht die Bremse zu entlÃ¼ften und hat dann "irgendwas" zusammengeschustert, was letztendlich funktionierte.


hab ich auch erstmal gedacht, aber soweit ich das verstanden hab, ist jetzt ne komplett andere bremse drann und wenn die probleme schon vor dem entlÃ¼ftungsversuch da warn, mÃ¼ssen sie ja auch irgendwoher gekommen sein... vllt. trotzdem beim hÃ¤ndler verunreinigt und problem eigentlich ein anderes?? oder irgendwo anders in der kette der leute, die was mit der bremse zu tun hatten, hat jemand mist gebaut.


MÃ¼s Lee schrieb:


> Beef Cake Light!!!
> 
> http://eurobike.bikeradar.com/video/eurobike2009-rose-#player


irgendwie funzt das video bei mir nicht, schade... naja mal spÃ¤ter nochmal versuchen...

edit: mkay, im IE gehts, irgendwie spackt win 7 64bit manchmal bisl rum bei sowas ^^. beef cake light auf jimbo-basis ist natÃ¼rlich nicht uninteressant . oh, nicht zu vergessen die 900â¬-custom-airbrush-lackierung xD!


----------



## wintergriller (10. September 2010)

ka1saa schrieb:


> hab ich auch erstmal gedacht, aber soweit ich das verstanden hab, ist jetzt ne komplett andere bremse drann und wenn die probleme schon vor dem entlüftungsversuch da warn, müssen sie ja auch irgendwoher gekommen sein... vllt. trotzdem beim händler verunreinigt und problem eigentlich ein anderes?? oder irgendwo anders in der kette der leute, die was mit der bremse zu tun hatten, hat jemand mist gebaut.



Die montierte Formula hatte auf einer Abfahrt null Druckpunkt. Daraufhin hat ein Mechaniker in der nächsten Bikewerkstatt versucht das Teil zu entlüften. Dafür hat er definitiv DOT genommen, ich stand neben ihm! 
Ist aber auch unerheblich, da der Druckpunkt wie gesagt vorher schon komplett weg war. Ich war von vornherein der Meinung, dass da was undicht ist, weil auch durch mehrmaliges Pumpen kein Druckpunkt mehr zustande kam, Der Mechaniker wollte mangels Ersatzteilen für die Formula nix zerlegen und hat mir deshalb angeboten zumindest einen Entlüftungsversuch zu machen. Nachdem dieser Versuch erfolglos blieb und der Mechaniker auch beim Entlüften meinte, dass da wohl was undicht ist, hat er mir aus Gebrauchtteilen eine komplett andere Bremse zusammengestellt und montiert und mir so wenigstens den Urlaub halbwegs gerettet!

Das Verhalten der Bremse war vor und nach dem Entlüften identisch, sprich: Die Bremse definitiv vorher schon undicht!
Ich habe das Teil vorher nie aufgehabt: Bleibt also nur der Montagefehler bei Rose. Sonst war niemand an der Bremse dran!

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass sowas schnell mal passieren kann: Wenn man den ganzen Tag Fahrräder montiert und Bremsen entlüftet: Einmal die Spritze im falschen Kanister aufgezogen und schon ist ein Mischmasch aus DOT und Mineralöl im System welches langsam die Dichtungen zerlegt 
Traurig nur, dass bei Rose niemand sowas für möglich hält und man sich so aus der Gewährleistung rauswinden will 

Ich werde weiter auf Gewährleistung bestehen, wenn die sich allerdings weiterhin quer stellen, sitze ich leider am kürzeren Hebel.
Bleibt nur die Konsequenz, dass das Jimbo definitiv mein letztes Rose Bike ist und mir auch keine Formula mehr ans Rad kommt


----------



## Nachor (11. September 2010)

Guten Morgen zusammen.
Der Herbst naht und somit möchte ich das Thema Kettenführung nochmal aufgreifen. Gibts da mittlerweile etwas von Rose für das Jimbo ? Ich denke das ich halt jetzt doch auf zweifach umbaue. Da ich denke das mittlerweile mehrere hier den Umbau hinter sich haben, welche Teile funktionieren problemlos . Müssen ja nicht aus dem Rosekatalog sein. Danke


----------



## Suicyclist (11. September 2010)

Was ist denn mit der "Heim 3" ?

http://www1.hibike.de/produkt/0a097...cc3/e.thirteen%20Heim3%20Kettenf%FChrung.html

Funzt die denn nicht beim UJ ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jonalisa (11. September 2010)

Die Heim3 funzt auf keinen Fall, hab es probiert und leider feststellen müssen, dass auch zahlreiche Versuche sie zurecht zusägen nicht zielführend waren.
Die Kette hat zu wenig Spannung und zudem schleift die Grundplatte am Hinterrad bzw. an der Kurbel je nach Unterlegscheiben.

@MüsLee: Wäre das Canyon Torque Vertride nix für dich?
 Gibts jetzt um 500 Euro billiger!
Bisschen was umbauen und es ist nahezu perfekt, oder?


----------



## wintergriller (11. September 2010)

Nachor schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen.
> Der Herbst naht und somit möchte ich das Thema Kettenführung nochmal aufgreifen. Gibts da mittlerweile etwas von Rose für das Jimbo ? Ich denke das ich halt jetzt doch auf zweifach umbaue. Da ich denke das mittlerweile mehrere hier den Umbau hinter sich haben, welche Teile funktionieren problemlos . Müssen ja nicht aus dem Rosekatalog sein. Danke



Moin,
kann die Blackspire Stinger empfehlen. Bischen feilen und eine der Schrauben kürzen, dann passt's. Ich habe zusätzlich noch die Nut in der Rolle verbreitert, damit auf beiden Kettenblättern die Kette anständig geführt wird.
Für die Torentauglichkeit habe ich noch ein 36er Blatt montiert. Funzt jetzt super und ist absolut auch für lange Touren geeignet, wie ich beim letzten Alpencross erfahren konnte 
Bei Bedarf kann der Umbau auch am Alden oder Feldi besichtigt werden


----------



## Deleted138492 (11. September 2010)

@ Jonalisa: Jaha, kostet aber schlappe 600â¬ mehr als das Hanzz und hat nur den beschissenen DHX Air. Ausserdem trifft das Design nicht so sehr meinen Geschmack wie beim Hanzz und Canyon hat eine seltsame Kundenbetreuung, von Service und Wartezeiten (jaja, da hÃ¤tts wohl noch lÃ¤nger gedauert als beim Hanzz) ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## Raesfeld (11. September 2010)

Bin gestern die erste Tour mit der neuen Bereifung gefahren. Ich muss sagen, dass ich noch nicht sehr überzeugt bin von der Muddy Mary. Vielleicht kann ich ja morgen mehr Vertrauen in den Reifen gewinnen, wenn ich ihn etwas härter ran nehme.

Hier mal ein (halbwegs) aktuelles Bild von heute Nachmittag.
Inzwischen ist schon wieder ein anderer Sattel drauf. Und demnächst bekommt die Lyrik 172mm Federweg. Das poste ich dann auch noch mal.


----------



## morph027 (11. September 2010)

Soviel Federweg für so eine verkrüppelte Dämpfung  Ich sag Dir, eine richtige MiCo ist eine Offenbarung.

Meine nächsten Testreifen sind Maxxis, mal sehen, was die taugen. Von der Seite fällt mir der doch recht steile Lenkwinkel ins Auge. Ich mag das optisch und auch das Handling nicht.


----------



## JustFlying (11. September 2010)

Bezüglich Kettenführung- Andi Heimendinger meinte, dass es bereits 2009 eine extra für die Jimbos entwickelte Kettenführung gab, die aber nicht in den Katalog aufgenommen wurde, kostet um die 25 und passt ohne das zurechtfeilen. 
Ebenso wurde beim Rose Treffen eine Dreifach-Kettenführung am Jimbo getestet, welche in dem Gewinde unter dem Tretlager befestigt wird- keine Ahnung, ob es die zu kaufen gibt, aber du kannst dich ja mal bei Rose bezüglich Kettenführungen erkundigen.
Ansonsten kannst du dir die Stinger holen und diese ein wenig zurechtsägen, so haben es hier wohl die meisten (und auch ich) gemacht


----------



## Raesfeld (11. September 2010)

Die dreifache, die unters Tretlager montiert wird taugt leider nix. Das ist ein schwenkbarer, parallelogrammähnlicher Mechanismus. Selbst im normalen XC-Einsatz fällt die Kette während einer Tour oft runter. (woher ich das weiß... tja, getestet )

Für das 09er Jimbo ist einfach die Stinger oder eine baugleiche Kettenführung die beste.

@morph: wenn die Gabel 1 cm länger wird, wird auch der Lenkwinkel minimal flacher. Vielleicht gefällts dir dann besser


----------



## Deleted138492 (11. September 2010)

Ich sagte dir doch, dass du Maxxisreifen kaufen solltest! Das hast du nun davon .


----------



## Nachor (12. September 2010)

wintergriller schrieb:


> Moin,
> kann die Blackspire Stinger empfehlen. Bischen feilen und eine der Schrauben kürzen, dann passt's. Ich habe zusätzlich noch die Nut in der Rolle verbreitert, damit auf beiden Kettenblättern die Kette anständig geführt wird.
> Für die Torentauglichkeit habe ich noch ein 36er Blatt montiert. Funzt jetzt super und ist absolut auch für lange Touren geeignet, wie ich beim letzten Alpencross erfahren konnte
> Bei Bedarf kann der Umbau auch am Alden oder Feldi besichtigt werden



Ha da haben wir uns verpasst,  naja fast 
bin gerade vom Nightride rund um den Fuchstanz zürück, Werde mir die Stinger mal genauer ansehen, 36 Blatt irgendeins ??

So nebenbei, hab gerade hier rumgelesen das manche die E13 favorisieren (teuerer). Welches Bashguard hast du drauf ?


----------



## wintergriller (12. September 2010)

Nachor schrieb:


> Ha da haben wir uns verpasst,  naja fast
> bin gerade vom Nightride rund um den Fuchstanz zürück, Werde mir die Stinger mal genauer ansehen, 36 Blatt irgendeins ??
> 
> So nebenbei, hab gerade hier rumgelesen das manche die E13 favorisieren (teuerer). Welches Bashguard hast du drauf ?



Gibt bei Shimano zwei unterschiedliche Innenkonturen bei den Kettenblättern. An die FSA Kurbel passt das "filigranere" LX/XT. Irgendwo hier im Thread waren mal Bilder von beiden Konturen gepostet..... Ich habe ein XT genommen, da nur das in Schwarz und für FSA passend lieferbar war.

Bashguard habe ich auch einen Blackspire: Den schwarzen Ring god!

e13? Die DS? Hatte ich auch kurz ins Auge gefasst, war aber irgenwie als ISCG05 nicht lieferbar und wäre aus Stahl gewesen....Ich mag kein Stahl 
Ausserdem war die Blackspire in Kronberg direkt verfügbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaStErLeNiN (12. September 2010)

Raesfeld schrieb:


> Bin gestern die erste Tour mit der neuen Bereifung gefahren. Ich muss sagen, dass ich noch nicht sehr überzeugt bin von der Muddy Mary.



Warum nimmst du die günstige Performance-Mischung? 
Wenn du am Vorderrad Grip haben willst nimm das normale Triple Compound oder gar die Gooey Gluey Mischung. Am Vorderrad hält sich der Verscheiß ja in Grenzen...


----------



## -MIK- (12. September 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Canyon hat eine seltsame Kundenbetreuung, von Service und Wartezeiten (jaja, da hätts wohl noch länger gedauert als beim Hanzz) ganz zu schweigen.



Schwachsinn.

Sorry Müs Lee, ich hab Dich ja gern aber da redeste Unfug. Ich weiß nicht, ob ihr die Geschichte mit meinem FRX mitbekommen habt: Rad wurde angeliefert, musste nur noch das HR einhängen und bekam die Achse nicht durch. Nach einer Umdrehung ging sie nicht weiter rein. Grund: kleiner Metallspan im Gewinde. Bei der Probemontage bei Canyon wurde der Span wohl ins Gewinde gezogen. Peng. 

Anruf Canyon: Problem geschildert, "Hast die Achse auch wirklich nicht schräg reingedreht?" "Ne Chef, geht nicht, das Schaltauge führt die Achse 1cm vor Gewinde!" "Ah so, alles klar, ich mach ne Ersatzachse fertig." "Kann ich das Gewinde mit nem Gewindeschneider nachschneiden ohne Garantieverlust?" "Ja, bestätige ich Dir gleich per Email!".

So, das mal in aller Kürze. Das Bike habe ich Montags bestellt, Dienstags eine Änderung der Rahmengröße erbeten, Bike war schon im Versand. Absprache Canyon: Annahme verweigern. Noch beim Telefonat wurde eine neue Bestellung aufgemacht und alles sollte gut werden. Donnerstags kam die erste Bestellung, welche ich verweigert habe anzunehmen und Freitags (!!) kam die richtige Bestellung.

Mein Lieber, das hat Roseniveau. Was mich zum nächsten Punkt kommen lässt:



wintergriller schrieb:


> Ich werde weiter auf Gewährleistung bestehen, wenn die sich allerdings weiterhin quer stellen, sitze ich leider am kürzeren Hebel.
> Bleibt nur die Konsequenz, dass das Jimbo definitiv mein letztes Rose Bike ist und mir auch keine Formula mehr ans Rad kommt



In meinen Augen sitzt Du nicht am kürzeren Hebel. Dein Bock ist unter einem Jahr alt, d.h. der Hersteller muss Dir beweisen, dass die Bremse bei Auslieferung nicht defekt oder falsch befüllt war.

Normalerweise ist Rose mörder kulant was so Sachen betrifft, von daher bin ich schon etwas verwundert. Ich hatte in der Vergangenheit sehr viele Defekte, zwar hat man anfangs immer versuche abzuklären, ob ich das nicht verbockt habe aber bei hochheiligem Versprechen, dass nicht, wurde mir immer geholfen.

Biete ihnen doch an, sie sollen Dir das Dichtungskit für die Bremsen schicken, dann schmeißt das selber eben darein.

Noch ein Wort zu Rose vs. Canyon:

Die Schuppen haben ganz unterschiedliche Konzepte, Rose baut auf Bestellung, Canyon auf Lager. D.h. wenn Du bei Canyon bestellst, wenn die ein volles Lager haben, bekommst sofort Dein Bike. Ist das Lager leer, dauerts länger. Bei Rose hast Du immer 3 - x Wochen Wartezeit.


----------



## Deleted138492 (12. September 2010)

Halt mal, das gilt nur innerhalb des ersten halben Jahres! Darüber hinaus muss der Kunde beweisen, dass es nicht seine Schuld war.

Und btw: Dass es bei dir so toll geklappt hat, muss nicht heissen, dass nun alles reibungslos verläuft . Ich möchte nun mal das Risiko Canyon nicht eingehen.


----------



## -MIK- (12. September 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Halt mal, das gilt nur innerhalb des ersten halben Jahres! Darüber hinaus muss der Kunde beweisen, dass es nicht seine Schuld war.



Vertu ich mich da schon wieder?  



Müs Lee schrieb:


> Und btw: Dass es bei dir so toll geklappt hat, muss nicht heissen, dass nun alles reibungslos verläuft . Ich möchte nun mal das Risiko Canyon nicht eingehen.



Uh, versteh mich da nicht falsch Lee, ich will Dir Canyon nicht schmackhaft machen oder Dich dazu "überreden". Das Argument 





> Und btw: Dass es bei dir so toll geklappt hat, muss nicht heissen, dass nun alles reibungslos verläuft .


 lass ich nicht gelten. "Nur" weil man von denen immer hört, bei denen es nicht geklappt hat, muss es nicht heißen, dass es nie problematisch verläuft. 

Ich will jetzt hier keinen Glaubenskrieg vom Zaun brechen und ich gebe zu, ich hatte die gleichen Bedenken. Nur muss ich fairerweise sagen, dass die beim Service zugelegt haben und die Lieferschwierigkeiten (wenn nicht grad das Lager abbrennt) meist zur Mitte / zum Ende der Saison auftreten (wie gesagt, Lagerkonzept).

So und nu wieder Rose Rose Rose.... Oder Hanzz


----------



## Raesfeld (12. September 2010)

Nachor schrieb:


> ...36 Blatt irgendeins ??
> 
> So nebenbei, hab gerade hier rumgelesen das manche die E13 favorisieren (teuerer). Welches Bashguard hast du drauf ?



Ich habe das 36er Deore Kettenblatt für mickrige 9,95 genommen. Passt an die FSA ohne Probleme.

Die E13 muss genau wie die Stinger massiv bearbeitet werden, damit sie ans 09er Jimbo passt. Bei der Stinger kein Problem, aber bei E13 gibts weniger Erfahrungswerte. Vielleicht aber auch problemlos.

Der Bash ist der günstige von FSA. Kostet 15 und ist in der Regel transparent. Ich habe ihn einfach von hinten lackiert, damit ich am Tretlager weniger Silberanteil habe.


----------



## NicoGldn (12. September 2010)

Wie siehts eigentlich mit dem 2010er Jimbo aus.. passen da die Kettenführungen oder müssen die auch bearbeitet werden?


----------



## ka1saa (12. September 2010)

Trops schrieb:


> Wie siehts eigentlich mit dem 2010er Jimbo aus.. passen da die Kettenführungen oder müssen die auch bearbeitet werden?


iscg05-teile passen *jubeltrubelheiterkeit*, genauso wie die hammerschmidt... schade, dasses bei meinem 09er nicht klappt, aber nuja, dafür bin ich ja auch schon ein weilchen mit unterwegs ^^.


----------



## Deleted138492 (12. September 2010)

Liebling, ich hab den Dämpfer geschrumpft . Der Kolben fährt nur noch 60 von den 63mm aus, die zur Verfügung stehen sollten. Ist da was im Inneren verreckt?


----------



## Raesfeld (12. September 2010)

Vielleicht ist mit der Zeit ein bisschen Öl in eine andere Kammer gesifft und begrenzt jetzt dort.
Hatte ich mal bei meiner Reba, aber andersrum. Die ließ sich nur noch zu 80% einfedern.

Oder hast du früher gemessen als das Fahrrad aufm Kopf stand. Und jetzt musste der Dämpfer das gewicht des Bikes tragen. Das könnte die 3 mm erklären.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (12. September 2010)

Trennkolbendichtung undicht... versuch ihn auf 16Bar aufzupumpen, kurz warten und wieder ablassen... wenn es nicht hilft hilft nur ein Service...

Hatte das Spielchen mit meinem DHX Air ewig bis ich das Ding ausgemustert habe.


----------



## Deleted138492 (12. September 2010)

Raesfeld schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist mit der Zeit ein bisschen Öl in eine andere Kammer gesifft und begrenzt jetzt dort.
> Hatte ich mal bei meiner Reba, aber andersrum. Die ließ sich nur noch zu 80% einfedern.



Sollte an sich nicht so einfach geschehen.



Raesfeld schrieb:


> Oder hast du früher gemessen als das Fahrrad aufm Kopf stand. Und jetzt musste der Dämpfer das gewicht des Bikes tragen. Das könnte die 3 mm erklären.



Nee, ich habe ja einen Montageständer. Sonst musste ich den Hinterbau immer ein wenig anheben, um den Bolzen durchstecken zu können, denn der Hinterbau lässt sich noch ein wenig weiter bewegen. Der Dämpfer begrenz ihn. Nun musste ich sogar Luft ablassen, damit sich der Dämpfer zusammenzieht und ich ihn festschrauben konnte.

@ Tuneman: Versuch ich mal.


----------



## wintergriller (13. September 2010)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Mein Lieber, das hat Roseniveau. Was mich zum nächsten Punkt kommen lässt:
> 
> In meinen Augen sitzt Du nicht am kürzeren Hebel. Dein Bock ist unter einem Jahr alt, d.h. der Hersteller muss Dir beweisen, dass die Bremse bei Auslieferung nicht defekt oder falsch befüllt war.
> 
> ...



Mal ganz blöd gefragt: Wie soll ich das konkret machen?? Die Bremse ist bei Formula, die wollen nicht reparieren wegen Befüllung der Bremse mit Mineralöl. Rose ruft mich an und sagt, dass die nix machen und die Kosten nicht übernehmen, da die Bremse bei denen bei der Montage korrekt befüllt wurde.
Ich habe eine schriftliche Stellungnahme angefordert. Mit der klaren Schilderung des Vorfalls: Die Bremse war von mir nicht geöffnet worden. Erst nach dem Totalausfall hat ein Mechaniker in Österreich versucht die Bremse zu entlüften. Dabei hat er definitv DOT genommen!
Wenn die weiterhin ablehnen, wie soll ich das durchsetzen, dass Rose die Reparatur zahlt? Anwalt? Bei einem Kostenvoranschlag von 80?

Selbst reparieren werde ich die Bremse auf keinen Fall! Ich habe das nicht verbockt und habe bereits knapp 150 Euro für den Entlüftungsversuch und die Ersatzbremse bezahlt. Von der verlorenen Urlaubszeit und der miesen Performance der Ersatzbremse mal ganz zu schweigen  Ich gurke mit dem Schrott jetzt schon fast 8Wochen rum!

Ich habe echt keinen Bock mehr mich damit noch länger rumzuärgern. Die Saison neigt sich dem Ende und ich habe einen Großteil des Sommers ohne richtige Hinterradbremse bzw. auf meinem Winterrad verbracht.


----------



## -MIK- (13. September 2010)

Ich kenn jetzt nicht den Schriftverkehr oder die Gesprächsinhalte aber verlang doch beim Telefonat den Serviceleiter und erkläre dem eindringlich, dass es nicht sein kann, dass ein 3000 Euro MTB so ausgeliefert wird. Reite auf dem guten Ruf rum, den Du grad nicht erkennen kannst. Wenn er auch nicht kann / will, lass Dir Erwin Rose geben oder den Jr.


----------



## jonalisa (13. September 2010)

ka1saa schrieb:


> iscg05-teile passen *jubeltrubelheiterkeit*, genauso wie die hammerschmidt... schade, dasses bei meinem 09er nicht klappt, aber nuja, dafür bin ich ja auch schon ein weilchen mit unterwegs ^^.


 
Es tut mir leid euch entaeuschen zu muessen, aber die Probleme mit der Kettenfuehrung bestehen auch beim 2010 Jimbo und wurde mir vom Andi Heimerdinger auch bestaetigt.
Er sagte, ich werde keine Kettenfuehrung finden die ohne Bearbeitung passen wuerde.
Wie's aussieht hatte er auch recht. Original Heim3 mit Iscg05 passt nicht an mein Rad.


----------



## Lars-1 (13. September 2010)

Hallo Leute,

wie sieht es eigentlich mit der Bikepark Tauglichkeit des Uncle Jimbo aus ?

Kann man damit 3 m Drops springen ohne Angst zu haben, dass der Rahmen bricht ?

Ich suche ein Enduro mit dem ich halt ein paar Mal im Jahr solche  Bikepark Ausfahrten machen kann. 

Der Bikepark Winterberg wäre mein "Local-Bikepark". Ist Jemand von euch da schon mal das Roadgap gesprungen ?

Das fahre ich auch unter anderem und brauche dafür ein stabiles Enduro. Trotzdem sollte die Tourentauglichkeit gut sein. 

Grüße,

Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raesfeld (13. September 2010)

Der Onkel Jimbo ist auch für den Park sehr gut zu gebrauchen.
Natürlich geht im beim Federn eher die Puste aus als einem reinen Park-Bike. Aber für ein Enduro hat er beachtliche Reserven im groben Geläuf.
Ein 3m Drop ist bei einer gut geshapeten Landung kein Problem (meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach)
Wenn du allerdings so einen Drop schlecht landest kannst du alles kaputt bekommen.
Aber die solide Machart der Rose-Bikes schafft Vertrauen und ich habe auch noch nie von einem Rahmenbruch eines Jimbos gehört.


----------



## ka1saa (13. September 2010)

jonalisa schrieb:


> Es tut mir leid euch entaeuschen zu muessen, aber die Probleme mit der Kettenfuehrung bestehen auch beim 2010 Jimbo und wurde mir vom Andi Heimerdinger auch bestaetigt.
> Er sagte, ich werde keine Kettenfuehrung finden die ohne Bearbeitung passen wuerde.
> Wie's aussieht hatte er auch recht. Original Heim3 mit Iscg05 passt nicht an mein Rad.


-.- okay, verdammt... aber die hs geht ja wohl, oder? die bieten sie ja selber an! wieviel muss man denn jetzt noch absäbeln?

mein jimbo stand heute früh nach dem service überraschend vor der tür, hat also ziemlich genau die angegebenen 2 wochen gedauert (abzüglich versand sogar paar tage kürzer, ham scheinbar grad auch gut zu tun). ein glück, dass wer da war, sone track-id oder wenigstens ein "wir habens tatsächlich losgeschickt und planens nicht nur" hätte da durchaus bei der planung geholfen ^^. der druckpunkt an der vorderbremse ist leider meiner meinung nach noch genauso zu spät wie vorher (wenn auch wunderbar definiert), aber da werd ich wohl mal selber hand anlegen, ist ja nicht son act.


----------



## Deleted138492 (13. September 2010)

HS geht, es wurde hier ja schon mal eins gepostet.

Jimbo im Park ist machbar, allerdings merkte ich schon, dass auf der DH-Strecke in Willingen der Federweg manchmal knapp wurde, auch wenn ich nicht alle Drops gefahren bin (war mir doch teilweise etwas zu heftig ^^). Es gibt auch mehrere Videos, in denen der Roadgap mit 160 oder 170mm Federweg gesprungen wurde. Scheint also möglich zu sein.


----------



## Lars-1 (13. September 2010)

Mir geht's eigentlich nur um die Stabilität/Haltbarkeit der Rahmens.

Ich bin mit schon mit Enduros das Roadgap etc. gesprungen, das ist nicht das Problem.

Gibt es den Rahmen eigentlich auch einzeln günstig zu kaufen ?

Grüße,

Lars


----------



## Raesfeld (13. September 2010)

Du kommst am günstigsten weg, wenn du ein komplettes Jimbo kaufst und dann alle nicht benötigten Teile vertickst.


----------



## [email protected] (13. September 2010)

Raesfeld schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Die E13 muss genau wie die Stinger massiv bearbeitet werden, damit sie ans 09er Jimbo passt. Bei der Stinger kein Problem, aber bei E13 gibts weniger Erfahrungswerte. Vielleicht aber auch problemlos.
> 
> ...



Manchmal hilft Thread von vorne lesen... zu der E:13 gibts Bilder wie man sie bearbeiten muss und sogar eine Schablone zum drauflegen und nachfeilen.

Habe ich jetzt selber nicht genau gelesen oder wo sind die Bilder und Schablone für die Stinger?

Die Stinger passt schlechter und führt die Kette schlechter. Der einzige Vorteil ist das man sie besser bekommt.



Und Ja, Hammerschmidt ist theoretisch möglich, allerdings braucht man die Möglichkeit halbwegs sauber fräsen zu können. Die Coller Plate muss auf der Rückseite gut 3mm abgefräst werden.
Zudem ist der Gewichtsnachteil doch recht heftig. HS FR + Schifter sind ca. 1930g. Das ist weit mehr als mit herkömmlicher 2fach Ausstattung. 

Zum Beispiel:
Truvativ Stylo OCT 2fach + Bash ca. 900g
Saint 3fach Shifter ca. 112g
Umwerfer ca. 200g
Kefü ca. 150g

ca. 1300g....


----------



## Deleted138492 (13. September 2010)

Ah, jetzt ^^.

btw: Wie schwer wäre denn die HS AM? Das Teil reizt mich ungeheuer...


----------



## [email protected] (13. September 2010)

Die AM soll ja einfach nur hohle Kurbelschrauben haben, macht angeblich nur ein paar Gramm aus, allerdings habe ich die AM auch noch nie auf der Waage gesehen.

Hier sind einige Sachen wirklich nachgewogen, hinter dem Gewicht gibt es sogar immer das Bild auf der Waage, vielleicht kenn ja der ein oder andere das noch nicht.

http://www.sicklines.com/weights/

Etwas Gedult muss man aber haben, dei Seite ist häufig arg lahm.


----------



## Raesfeld (13. September 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Manchmal hilft Thread von vorne lesen... zu der E:13 gibts Bilder wie man sie bearbeiten muss und sogar eine Schablone zum drauflegen und nachfeilen.
> 
> Habe ich jetzt selber nicht genau gelesen oder wo sind die Bilder und Schablone für die Stinger?
> 
> Die Stinger passt schlechter und führt die Kette schlechter. Der einzige Vorteil ist das man sie besser bekommt.



Hm, knapp 200 Seiten... ich habe jede einzelne gelesen. Es wird häufig über Kettenführungen gesprochen, aber das meiste betrifft einfach die Stinger. Nur ein oder zwei Leute nutzen die E13.

Wenn du Bilder vom Stinger Einbau willst: blätter zurück, dann findest du komplett bebilderte Tutorials von Müs Lee und auch von mir. Ne Schablone gibts nicht, da jeder seinen Umschlingungswinkel selbst bestimmen muss und sie dementsprechend anders gefeilt werden muss.
Ich kann mich nicht erinnern auch nur ein Bild vom Einbau einer E13 gesehen zu haben. 

Wenn meine Stinger die Kette zuverlässig, leise und ohne nennenswerten Widerstand auch im Bikepark führen kann, dann weiß ich nicht was die E13 besser können soll 

Dass man sie gut bekommt ist echt ne Tatsache 

ps (bzgl. Müs Lee´s posting): Hab gerade die Bilder für den E13 Umbau gesehen... is halt schon spät


----------



## Deleted138492 (13. September 2010)

Der Tuneman hat sich viel Mühe gegeben und Bilder sowie die Schablone gepostet, wie man die Grundplatte der DS zurechtsägen soll, siehe hier (Schablone leider nicht dabei): http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/22440

Bei der Stinger hatte ich manchmal das Problem, dass sich die Kette zwischen der Rolle und dem Bash verfangen hatte, manchmal sogar unter die Rolle sprang. Seltsamerweise löste sich das Problem nicht, wenn ich die Rolle näher an den Bash brachte. Erst mit der DS hat das aufgehört.

btw: Wie wird die HS überhaupt befestigt? Muss man die obere Hälfte erst abmontieren, ehe man an die Löcher gelangen kann? Oder muss man die Dinger von der anderen Seite her reindrehen?

Ah, ich sehe grade, dass meine erste Vermutung sich bestätigt hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raesfeld (13. September 2010)

Vielleicht hatten deine Probleme damit zu tun, dass du nicht nur den Arm der Stinger bearbeitet hast, sondern auch die Rolle selbst.

Übrigens kann ich jetzt auch auf meiner Führungsrolle langsam Verschleißspuren erkennen. Aber nicht so heftig wie bei der Führung die du mal hattest


----------



## Deleted138492 (13. September 2010)

An sich war das gar kein Problem, die Rolle schloss ja bündig mit dem BG ab.

btw: NOCH habe ich die Führung. Allerdings wäre es Zeit für einen Wechsel. Viva la Revolución!  Oh ambivalence, when you got me...


----------



## ka1saa (14. September 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Die AM soll ja einfach nur hohle Kurbelschrauben haben, macht angeblich nur ein paar Gramm aus, allerdings habe ich die AM auch noch nie auf der Waage gesehen.
> 
> Hier sind einige Sachen wirklich nachgewogen, hinter dem Gewicht gibt es sogar immer das Bild auf der Waage, vielleicht kenn ja der ein oder andere das noch nicht.
> 
> ...


macht also bei der hs von am zu fr 162g aus, wenn man von den offiziellen gewichten ausgeht. für alle, die zu faul zum selber nachschauen sind:
- offiziell (sram), fr: 1785g, am: 1623g (vllt. jew. ohne schrauben? schrauben werden überbewertet xD)
- nachgewogen von denen, fr: 1802g (alle mit tretlager).
dafür spart man umwerfer, kefü und kann ein shortcage-schaltwerk verbauen, was auch bisl leichter ist, kann dann mal jeder mit seinen traumkomponenten durchrechnen.

als ich bei rose mal nachgefragt hab, wie das denn mit der hs ist, meinten sie, geht erst ab den 2010er-rädern, muss man für die jetzt auch die platte abfräsen oder nur bei den 2009ern? immerhin kriegt man dadurch das gewicht runter ...


zum thema kefü mal ne frage (gabs ja noch fast keine hier xD), meint ihr (z.B. @jonalisa, du hast/hattest die ja vorliegen), die heim3 (iscg05) kann man auch passend kastrieren und das bisschen material (alu...) hält auch noch? ansonsten bastel ich mir ne platte und schraub die dreist-rollen drauf... und oh ja, mir ist langweilig !


----------



## nachtradler (14. September 2010)

nachtradler schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> hier nochmal die Schablone für die E 13 DS:
> Anhang anzeigen 179504
> Kettenblätter 22/36 (kein DH-Blatt, sondern mit Steighilfen)(http://www.roseversand.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=1445).
> ...


Hier nochmal mein Beitrag zur KeFüdiskussion.


----------



## ka1saa (14. September 2010)

die schablone hatt ich auch mal wieder rausgesucht, danke. ich hatte mir das ungefähr so vorgestellt, wenns an den dreisten eigenbau geht:



(das, was dunkler ist, das im hintergrund ist aus der dreist-anleitung)
da kann natürlich auch noch je nach stelle gut material weichen, position der löcher könnte man noch etwas abstimmen, hab das mal vorerst grob skizziert.


----------



## Deleted138492 (14. September 2010)

Pfff, ich glaube, dass mein RP23 grade einen Stuck Down hat. Der Dämpfer hängt nach der gestrigen Ausfahrt bei 55mm :/. Ein Aufpumpen auf 270psi hat nix gebracht. Basteln ist also angesagt .


----------



## jonalisa (14. September 2010)

Ich würde niemandem empfehlen die Heim3 anzukaufen. Eher würde ich mir nur eine Rolle besorgen und mir selbst mittels der Anleitungen eine Grundplatte basteln.
z.B. bei Dreist gibts ja alle Teile einzeln zu kaufen.

Im Anhang habe ich eine Schablone angehängt die mir von G-Junkies geschickt wurde und auf ISCG05 passen sollte.

Klarerweise muss auch an dieser Schablone aufgrund des BB30 Tretlagers und der Bauweise rumgesägt werden!!!


----------



## ka1saa (14. September 2010)

jonalisa schrieb:


> Im Anhang habe ich eine Schablone angehängt die mir von G-Junkies geschickt wurde und auf ISCG05 passen sollte.
> 
> Klarerweise muss auch an dieser Schablone aufgrund des BB30 Tretlagers und der Bauweise rumgesägt werden!!!


ah saucool, kann ich mir das hinpfuschen in den richtigen maßstab sparen , danke! wenn mir die herren g-junkies jetzt noch auf meine mail antworten, wie ich an die ersatzteile komm (über den shop kann man ja nur die ganze kefü kaufen), wird die rolle + kleinkram bestellt und ich fräs mir mal sone platte zurecht.


----------



## MoRis (14. September 2010)

moin, so nebenbei es gibt eine zweifach kettenführung von Rose! habe sie selber kostet wenn ich mich nicht irre 25 euro, hatte es schonmal hier gepostet weiter hinter da steht auch die Bestellnummer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ka1saa (14. September 2010)

MoRis schrieb:


> moin, so nebenbei es gibt eine zweifach kettenführung von Rose! habe sie selber kostet wenn ich mich nicht irre 25 euro, hatte es schonmal hier gepostet weiter hinter da steht auch die Bestellnummer


jep, danke, hab ich auch im hinterkopf, aber ich will 3fach erhalten. ich weiß ich weiß, gibt 1000 argumente dagegen, aber ich will nunmal  und dabei bleibts.

hab aber noch ne frage: wie groß muss der durchmesser von dem loch für das tretlager sein? die restlichen daten hab ich inzwischen alle aufgetrieben.


----------



## Deleted138492 (14. September 2010)

Kein Stuck Down wars, sondern die Kefü, die nach einem Aufsetzer gegen den Hinterbau gedrückt und ihn begrenzt hat!!! Und dafür habe ich den Dämpfer auseinandergenommen! Naja, hat trotzdem Spass gemacht .


----------



## Raesfeld (14. September 2010)

Solange der Dämpfer noch klappt ist doch alles in Ordnung 
Wenigstens was gelernt hat der Jung !


----------



## Deleted138492 (14. September 2010)

Stümmt .


----------



## wintergriller (15. September 2010)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Ich kenn jetzt nicht den Schriftverkehr oder die Gesprächsinhalte aber verlang doch beim Telefonat den Serviceleiter und erkläre dem eindringlich, dass es nicht sein kann, dass ein 3000 Euro MTB so ausgeliefert wird. Reite auf dem guten Ruf rum, den Du grad nicht erkennen kannst. Wenn er auch nicht kann / will, lass Dir Erwin Rose geben oder den Jr.



Nachdem telefonisch kein Ergebnis in Sicht war, hat die Mail mit einer weiteren eindringlichen Schilderung, dass nur Rose oder Formula als Falschbefüller in Frage kommen und es nicht gerade von fairem Service zeugt wenn behauptet wird der Kunde hätte die Bremse falsch befüllt, doch noch zu einem positiven Ergebnis geführt.

Telefonisch hiess es gestern, dass Rose die Reparatur auf Kulanz übernimmt. Angeblich hat man dies letzte Woche schon per Mail mitgeteilt, aber wegen Serverproblemem bei Rose ist diese Mail wohl nie bei mir angekommen....


----------



## Deleted138492 (15. September 2010)

Glückwunsch .

Für mich ist es allerdings unverständlich, wie man blaues bzw. rosarotes Mineralöl mit klarem DOT verwechseln kann. Die Spritzen sind schließlich durchsichtig, das müsste sofort auffallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ka1saa (15. September 2010)

hm, wenns so lang gedauert hat, bis die dichtungen durch waren, wars wahrscheinlich nur ne kleine menge... hab da jetzt keine erfahrungen mit. aber wie schon wer gesagt hat, wenn man das den ganzen tag macht, taucht man vllt. mal ausversehn (was es nicht besser macht, aber immerhin menschlich) wo falsches ein? auf jeden fall gut, dass es jetzt so gelöst wurde !


btw: hab jetzt mal die dreist-rolle bestelle, platte wird in den nächsten tagen hingefeilt .


----------



## jonalisa (15. September 2010)

@ka1saa: Schade, ich haette dir gerade meine neue Heim3 Rolle zum Verkauf anbieten wollen.

Wuerde folgende beiden Teile verkaufen:
*1) NC-17 - Rock Ring Lexan (Bashguard)*

- 4 Loch XT/LX/STX
- 104mm 
- 42-44 ZÃ¤hne
Gewicht: 185g
Unverbindliche Preisempfehlung des Herstellers: 89,95 Euro
Verkaufspreis inkl. Versand: 70â¬

*2) Neue Ersatzrolle mit Lagern fuer Heim3*

*-* Geeignet fuer drei Kettenblaetter
*- *Neue, gestufte Rolle erleichtert die Einstellung der Kettenlinie 
Verkaufspreis inkl. Versand: 25â¬

Beide Teile zusammen wuerde ich fuer *80 Euro* verkaufen. Beide Teile sind neu. Laengere Schrauben und andere Zubehoer liegen bei.

@ka1saa: Eine Ersatzrolle wuerde sicher nicht schaden?!

Klarerweise gilt dieses Angebot auch fuer alle anderen, die daran interessiert sind!


----------



## Deleted138492 (15. September 2010)

Die UVP des Ring God ist ja mehr als bescheuert. Warum sollte man 90â¬ dafÃ¼r ausgeben, wenns sogar den E.13 Turbocharger fÃ¼r 40â¬ gibt? Alubashes halten weit mehr aus und kosten sogar noch weniger bei nur leicht hÃ¶herem Gewicht.


----------



## -MIK- (15. September 2010)

wintergriller schrieb:


> Nachdem telefonisch kein Ergebnis in Sicht war, hat die Mail mit einer weiteren eindringlichen Schilderung, dass nur Rose oder Formula als Falschbefüller in Frage kommen und es nicht gerade von fairem Service zeugt wenn behauptet wird der Kunde hätte die Bremse falsch befüllt, doch noch zu einem positiven Ergebnis geführt.
> 
> Telefonisch hiess es gestern, dass Rose die Reparatur auf Kulanz übernimmt. Angeblich hat man dies letzte Woche schon per Mail mitgeteilt, aber wegen Serverproblemem bei Rose ist diese Mail wohl nie bei mir angekommen....



Ja schau. 

Freut mich, dass es für Dich gut ausgeht.


----------



## ka1saa (15. September 2010)

jonalisa schrieb:


> @ka1saa: Schade, ich haette dir gerade meine neue Heim3 Rolle zum Verkauf anbieten wollen.
> 
> @ka1saa: Eine Ersatzrolle wuerde sicher nicht schaden?!


hehe schaden würds sicher nicht, hatte die heim3-rolle auch in meinen überlegungen, aber jetzt is grad erstmal wieder genug geld ausgegeben. wenn du die rolle immer noch hast, wenn ich meine eigenkonstruktion zusammengebaut hab und feststell, dass die dreist-rolle aus irgendwelchen gründen nicht passt, komm ich gerne drauf zurück . warum hast du die denn überhaupt übrig, was machen deine kefü-pläne?


----------



## jonalisa (15. September 2010)

Ich verkaufe beide Teile, weil ich zum Schluss gekommen bin weiterhin ohne Bash und Kefue in der Gegend rumzugondeln.

Mein Fahrstil ist auch nicht so extrem, dass ich die beiden Dinger unbedingt brauche!

Ich gehe also davon aus, dass du den dreifach kompatiblen Rock Ring auch nicht brauchst?!

*70 Euro* fuer beides. Mein letztes Angebot


----------



## jonalisa (15. September 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Die UVP des Ring God ist ja mehr als bescheuert. Warum sollte man 90 dafür ausgeben, wenns sogar den E.13 Turbocharger für 40 gibt? Alubashes halten weit mehr aus und kosten sogar noch weniger bei nur leicht höherem Gewicht.


 
Kann schon sein, aber es handelt sich nicht um den Ring God fuer zwei Kettenblaetter, sondern um den Rock Ring fuer drei Kettenlaetter mit bis zu 44 Zaehnen.
Ersterer kostet um die 40 Euro!


----------



## Deleted138492 (15. September 2010)

Ach, so ist das. Trotzdem ganz schön teuer, das Teil.


----------



## jonalisa (15. September 2010)

Deshalb geb ich's ja viel guenstiger her.

ka1saa moechte ja weiterhin 3-fach fahren!!!


----------



## ka1saa (16. September 2010)

jonalisa schrieb:


> Ich gehe also davon aus, dass du den dreifach kompatiblen Rock Ring auch nicht brauchst?!
> 
> *70 Euro* fuer beides. Mein letztes Angebot


hey, sorry, wie gesagt: erstmal is das bike-budget ausgeschöpft .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stone19 (17. September 2010)

Hallo Mädels und Jungs!

Ich habe gerade meinen Dämpfer von Rose zurückbekommen und versuche seit einer halben Stunde das Ding wieder in den Rahmen zu bekommen. Vorne alles bestens. Hinten kriege ich die beiden Distanzscheiben nicht zwischen die Umlenkhebel. Gibts da einen Trick? Ich hab die Suchfunktion benutzt, aber nichts gefunden und wollte jetzt die 200 Seiten nicht alle durchsuchen. 
Wer kann mir mal einen Tipp geben wies geht, oder wos steht.
Ich hab vier Wochen gewartet und will morgen faaaaaahren.

Danke 
Mätti


----------



## Nachor (17. September 2010)

ka1saa schrieb:


> ah saucool, kann ich mir das hinpfuschen in den richtigen maßstab sparen , danke! wenn mir die herren g-junkies jetzt noch auf meine mail antworten, wie ich an die ersatzteile komm (über den shop kann man ja nur die ganze kefü kaufen), wird die rolle + kleinkram bestellt und ich fräs mir mal sone platte zurecht.



Den Kleinkram und dessen Preise gibts doch auf dieser Liste. Also evtl Bestellung per Fax ?


----------



## -MIK- (17. September 2010)

stone19 schrieb:


> Hallo Mädels und Jungs!
> 
> Ich habe gerade meinen Dämpfer von Rose zurückbekommen und versuche seit einer halben Stunde das Ding wieder in den Rahmen zu bekommen. Vorne alles bestens. Hinten kriege ich die beiden Distanzscheiben nicht zwischen die Umlenkhebel. Gibts da einen Trick? Ich hab die Suchfunktion benutzt, aber nichts gefunden und wollte jetzt die 200 Seiten nicht alle durchsuchen.
> Wer kann mir mal einen Tipp geben wies geht, oder wos steht.
> ...



Den musste reinprügeln. Ich hab nachher die Umlenkhebel gelöst, ging besser.


----------



## Deleted138492 (18. September 2010)

Nicht reinprügeln, Wippe auseinandernehmen!!!


----------



## ka1saa (18. September 2010)

Nachor schrieb:


> Den Kleinkram und dessen Preise gibts doch auf dieser Liste. Also evtl Bestellung per Fax ?


jo gibts, aber steht nirgends, wie ichs bestellen kann, aber: es geht per mail, rolle wurde gestern verschickt , hatte da mal hingeschrieben und dann auch ne antwort bekommen.


----------



## stone19 (18. September 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Nicht reinprügeln, Wippe auseinandernehmen!!!



Ich hab alle Schrauben leicht gelöst, dann gings ganz einfach.

Danke 
Mätti


----------



## ka1saa (20. September 2010)

heute ist der winter-katalog von rose gekommen, leider sind nur bilder vom mr. ride (der 29"er), granite chief und dr. z 2011 drinne, alle räder werden aber scheinbar am 15.11. auf der homepage veröffentlicht.

ansonsten ist heute auch meine dreist-rolle angekommen, aber bin noch nicht zum plattenbau gekommen, naja, spätestens am we.


----------



## jonalisa (20. September 2010)

Sollte ich irgenwann auf die Idee kommen doch noch auf zweifach umzurüsten würden mich eines brennend interessieren:

Stellt der E-Type Umwerfer kein Problem dar?

Man kann ihn ja nicht in der Höhe justieren, was bei einem 36er Kettenblatt aber theoretisch nötig wäre?

Funktioniert bei euch, damit meine ich 22/36er Fahrer der Wechsel der Kettenblätter einwandfrei?


----------



## wintergriller (20. September 2010)

jonalisa schrieb:


> Funktioniert bei euch, damit meine ich 22/36er Fahrer der Wechsel der Kettenblätter einwandfrei?



Funzt einwandfrei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (20. September 2010)

jonalisa schrieb:


> Funktioniert bei euch, damit meine ich 22/36er Fahrer der Wechsel der Kettenblätter einwandfrei?



Ja, funzt, allerdings schleift die Kette immer auf einem extremen Ritzel, wenn man das große KB fährt. Also kann man den Umwerfer einstellen wie man lustig ist, die Kette schleift entweder in den großen oder kleinen Gängen. Mit dem 32er gabs da keine Probleme. Der 2fach SLX-Umwerfer http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k423/a12745/slx-umwerfer-e-type-fd-m665e.html allerdings sollte damit umgehen können, der baut tiefer.


----------



## Gnarze (20. September 2010)

www.bike-tv.cc, da gibt es in Folge 125 was übers Beef Cake Light.

Gruß Gnarze (der die Radsaison wahrscheinlich schon beenden muß)


----------



## Deleted138492 (20. September 2010)

Verdammich, wenn das Cube nicht bis Mitte November da ist, wirds ein MüsLeeisiertes BC Light .

@ Gnarze: Bist du jetzt auch unter die Invaliden gegangen?


----------



## jonalisa (20. September 2010)

Es schleift antweder bei der Kombination 36/11 oder bei der kombination 36/34?
Verstehe ich das richtig?
Oder schleift er in beiden extremen Positionen?
36/34 brauch ich eh nicht, da diese Uebersetzung schon am kleinen Blatt gefahren werden kann!

Habe nicht vor meinen XTR Umwerfer gegen einen SLX zu tauschen, auch wenn dieser tiefer baut!
Diesen Tausch kann ich bei ungenuegender Schaltfunktion immer noch vornehmen.


----------



## Deleted138492 (20. September 2010)

jonalisa schrieb:


> Es schleift antweder bei der Kombination 36/11 oder bei der kombination 36/34?
> Verstehe ich das richtig?



Ja.


----------



## Gnarze (20. September 2010)

@Müslee
Leider ja, Bandscheibe und letzte Woche auch noch Herzkatheder-OP.
Soll alles erstmal ruhig angehen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (20. September 2010)

Huiuiui, wenn ihr mal ausser Gefecht seid, dann aber richtig .


----------



## Gnarze (20. September 2010)

Macht das Alter....


----------



## jonalisa (20. September 2010)

Hab grad gesehen, dass das Beef 2010 mit dem XTR-Umwerfer kam.

Also sollte es auch bei mir keine Probleme mit zweifach geben, auch wenn letzteres mit 32er Blatt unterwegs ist!

Dann schaun mer mal!


----------



## -MIK- (20. September 2010)

Gnarze schrieb:


> @Müslee
> Leider ja, Bandscheibe und letzte Woche auch noch Herzkatheder-OP.
> Soll alles erstmal ruhig angehen....



Alter, gute Besserung.


----------



## Gnarze (20. September 2010)

@MIK
Danke


----------



## jonalisa (20. September 2010)

Gute Besserung auch von meiner Seite!


----------



## Deleted138492 (20. September 2010)

Auch von meiner Seite ein "gute Besserung". Seid spätestens fürs nächstjährige Treffen alle fit!


----------



## Gnarze (20. September 2010)

Dann muß beim nächsten Treffen aber auch ne Tour organisiert werden, mit Bikepark kann ich nix anfangen....fehlende Technik und Mut...
Hab dieses Jahr durch langen Winter und Rücken mit dem neuen Bike mal gerade 700 km geschafft. Dann kann ich es ja jetzt bald mal zur Inspektion nach Rose geben.


----------



## Deleted138492 (20. September 2010)

Tour? Ieh, nee :7. Dann nehmen wir dich halt unter die Fittiche und scheuchen dich die Strecken runter, irgendwann klappts dann von alleine .


----------



## Eksduro (21. September 2010)

einen juten,

die "abendsnachderarbeitlosfahrundimnightridemoduszurückkommen" saison hat begonnen und soweit is alles schön und gut....

.....aaaaaaber bei meinem onkel löst sich neuerding nach jeder tour die dem einsatzgebiet halbwegs entspricht die hintere dämpfer befestigungsachse/-bolzen was auch immer....

die obere u untere wippenbefestigung wurde schon von rose mit schraubensicherung versehen, die dämpferbefestigung anscheinend nicht was ja wahrscheinlich auch seinen grund hat...

gibts erfahrungen, lösungen, tipps usw der onkel fan gemeinde???

bzw was is das überhaupt für eine schraube auf der linken seite???
....sieht aus wie so ein ring mit lücken....?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tapfererkrieger (21. September 2010)

auch von mir noch gute besserung.

bei mir gibts endlich gute nachrichten: der rp23 ist heute endlich gekommen...
hab in auch gleich eingebaut. ist ein riesen unterschied zum float r.

dann hats noch ein schwarzes kettenblatt, goldene kettenblattschrauben, goldene griffe und eine goldene kette gegeben. (zt von rose als entschädigung fürs lange warten.)

die erste bergtour ist auch schon gemacht (obwohl ich erst nächsten sommer in die berge wollte...). 
das uncle geht erstaunlich gut bergauf, was man von mir nicht wirklich sagen kann 
und runter machts einfach nur saumässig spass. (der typ, der mich bergauf noch lächelnd überholt hatte, stand mit offenem maul da, als er mich fahren sah.. er hat seins nämlich geschoben.  )

so morgen gibts dann noch die erste rp23 testfahrt


----------



## tapfererkrieger (21. September 2010)

da hab ich vor lauter schreiben doch die 2 neusten bilder vergessen.


----------



## ka1saa (21. September 2010)

tapfererkrieger schrieb:


> (der typ, der mich bergauf noch lächelnd überholt hatte, stand mit offenem maul da, als er mich fahren sah.. er hat seins nämlich geschoben.  )


hehe 

schick auch noch gute besserungs-wünsche an gnarze!


----------



## Nachor (21. September 2010)

Richtig pornös 

Was ist das denn für ein schwarzes Kettenblatt, nebst goldenen Schrauben und Kette ? (KMC?) Wenn das bei mir fällig wird denke ich direkt mal drüber nach

gefällt


----------



## Nachor (21. September 2010)

Richt pornös 

Was ist das denn für ein schwarzes Kettenblatt, nebst golden Schrauben und Kette ? (KMC?) Wenn das bei mir fällig wird denke ich direkt mal drüber nach

gefällt


----------



## tapfererkrieger (22. September 2010)

Nachor schrieb:


> Richt pornös
> 
> Was ist das denn für ein schwarzes Kettenblatt, nebst golden Schrauben und Kette ? (KMC?) Wenn das bei mir fällig wird denke ich direkt mal drüber nach
> 
> gefällt




danke. das kettenblatt ist ein ganz normales shimano. die goldschrauben sind von sars, denke gibt auch andere hersteller. und ja, die kette ist eine kmc.


----------



## Flouu (22. September 2010)

tour beim nächsten treffen? mmh^^
wir können ja wieder ins sauerland (;
in willingen oder winterberg kann man neben dem park auch wunderbar touren fahren (;
oder habt ihr keine lust wieder in willingen oder winterberg zu fahren?


----------



## Deleted138492 (22. September 2010)

Ach was, Winterberg ist ein Muss!


----------



## -MIK- (22. September 2010)

Wenn das drecks Handgelenk wieder in Ordnung ist, dann bin ich für alles zu haben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flouu (23. September 2010)

ich würd auch gern nach winterberg...die vielen verschiedenen strecken sind einfach top^^


----------



## -MIK- (23. September 2010)

Vor allem kann man die Strecken mit etwas Herz in der Hose fahren. Willingen ist da schon ne andere (kränkere) Liga wie ich finde.


----------



## Deleted138492 (23. September 2010)

Jo, die DH-Strecke in Willingen ist wirklich nicht ohne. Zwar fahrbar, aber die großen Sprünge überlasse ich lieber Bobby Root :S.


----------



## -MIK- (23. September 2010)

Ja, da ist meine Verletzung Programm...


----------



## Deleted138492 (23. September 2010)

Was mich aber sehr gestört hat, waren die Bremswellen auf beiden Strecken. Das war in Winterberg ganz anders, überall sauber verarbeitet und instand gehalten.

btw: Auf dem Slopestyleparcours kann man sich auch ganz schön zerlegen .


----------



## Herold87 (24. September 2010)

Hallo an alle erstmal!

Nachdem ich mir diesen kompletten Thread durchgelesen habe, bin ich mittlerweile ebenfalls stolzer Besitzer eines _custom_ize Uncle Jimbo 2 (Hammerschmidt FR, Elixir CR, RP23).

Nach den ersten Ausfahrten is mir wirklich das Grinsen nicht mehr aus dem Gesicht gegangen, weil ich die ganzen Trails vorher mit einem leicht abgeänderten 130 mm CC-Hardtail gefahren bin. 
Richtig nettes Bike!

Nun wollte ich mal fragen ob hier jemand eine Auflistung aller Drehmomente zum festziehen der Schrauben hat, die von Rose empfohlen werden. Speziell für die Schrauben am Hinterbau.

Vielen Dank schonmal im vorraus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (24. September 2010)

Willkommen im Club. 

Die Drehmomente stehen in dem Rosebeibuch was beim Bike dabei war. Musste mal nachschlagen, die nehmen die "normalen" Drehmomente nach Mx Norm.


----------



## Herold87 (24. September 2010)

Danke! Hatte das mal überflogen, aber nichts gesehen....

Muss ich nachher nochmal schauen.


----------



## Deleted138492 (24. September 2010)

Ein kleines Bild des BC Light:


----------



## trigger666 (24. September 2010)

Hi Onkelz Fans,

wenn wir uns nächstes Jahr wieder treffen wollen, was ich persönlich als ein Muß sehe, schlage ich ein Treffen im Harz vor. Hier gibt es vier Bikeparks. Unendlich viele Touren und die meiner Meinung nach beste Tour überhaupt. Über die Wolfswarte und den Magdeburger Weg nach Altenau.

Mein Bike geht am 04.10. zu Rose. Neben einer kaputten Buchse in der Gabel sind einige Kleinigkeiten aufgetreten.

Mal ne Frage zum RP 23. Mit viel Sag fahrt Eure Dämpfer. Ich bin zur Zeit bei 40%. Der Dämpfer schlägt allerdings im Bikepark nicht durch.

Weiß jemand ob der Roco Coil R ohne Ausgleichsbehälter in der Rahmen passt? Kann ich auch ein Rock Shox Vivid montieren? Wenn ich den Dämpfer so einbaue, das der Ausgleichsbehälter nach unten Richtung Flaschenhalter zeigt, müßte das doch funktionieren?


----------



## Deleted138492 (24. September 2010)

trigger666 schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage zum RP 23. Mit viel Sag fahrt Eure Dämpfer. Ich bin zur Zeit bei 40%. Der Dämpfer schlägt allerdings im Bikepark nicht durch.
> 
> Weiß jemand ob der Roco Coil R ohne Ausgleichsbehälter in der Rahmen passt? Kann ich auch ein Rock Shox Vivid montieren?



Ich fahre auch mit runden 35-40%, der Ring ist bei der üblichen Fahrweise ganz unten.

Roco ohne Piggy müsste passen, ein Vivid (wie schon 20x gesagt ) nur, wenn man das Verbindungsstück Korpus/Piggy anfeilt. Der Bolzen der Sitzstreben ist nun mal im Weg. Man kann auch meine Lösung probieren und dem Bolzen den Mittelteil entfernen, dazu 2 weitere, gleiche und gekürzte Schrauben auf der Innenseite zufügen, damits stabiler wird. Die äusseren Schrauben müssten dann natürlich auch gekürzt werden. So muss man den Piggy nicht bearbeiten.



trigger666 schrieb:


> Wenn ich den Dämpfer so einbaue, das der Ausgleichsbehälter nach unten Richtung Flaschenhalter zeigt, müßte das doch funktionieren?



Musst du sowieso, anders gehts doch gar nicht.


----------



## -MIK- (25. September 2010)

trigger666 schrieb:


> wenn wir uns nächstes Jahr wieder treffen wollen, was ich persönlich als ein Muß sehe, schlage ich ein Treffen im Harz vor. Hier gibt es vier Bikeparks. Unendlich viele Touren und die meiner Meinung nach beste Tour überhaupt. Über die Wolfswarte und den Magdeburger Weg nach Altenau.




Das ist ne geile Idee.  Jedes Jahr einen anderen Park.


----------



## -MIK- (25. September 2010)

Leute, brauch mal kurz ne Info, unsere Sattelstützen sind doch 31,6mm dick oder?


----------



## Gnarze (25. September 2010)

Ja, 31,6 mm


----------



## -MIK- (25. September 2010)

Check, besten Dank!!  

Dann gibbet vielleicht gleich ne KS i950  Man muss sich ja vorbereiten für die Zeit nach dem Krank sein.


----------



## Gnarze (25. September 2010)

Hab auch gerade noch ein wenig geschraubt, nur um mein Bike mal wieder zu sehen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trigger666 (25. September 2010)

@müs lee

Danke für die Infos.


----------



## Deleted138492 (25. September 2010)

Es ist DAAAA!!!  *freu*

Bilder folgen heute Abend .


----------



## trigger666 (25. September 2010)

herzlichen glückwunsch und allzeit gute fahrt.


----------



## ka1saa (25. September 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Es ist DAAAA!!!  *freu*
> 
> Bilder folgen heute Abend .


hehe, dann mal glückwunsch! und ich winke mal zum abschied dem roseaner in dir hinterher, aber ich denke, dass du uns nicht so schnell verloren gehst, oder ?


----------



## Deleted138492 (25. September 2010)

Tadaaaa:







NatÃ¼rlich bleibe im im Herzen Roseaner, aber mei, bei 2300â¬ fÃ¼r das Ding konnte ich doch nicht Nein sagen .


----------



## funbiker9 (25. September 2010)

Ui MüsLee,

sehr geiles Teil. Viel Spaß damit...

Gruß


----------



## morph027 (25. September 2010)

Sehr geil...Da muss noch etwas blaues dran, aber nicht übertreiben  Viel Spass damit...

Wenn wir schon beim Rose-OT sind, ich wollte eigentlich auf die neuen 11er Jimbos warten, habe aber jetzt ein verlockendes Angebot für einen neuen Cannondale Moto Rahmen bekommen und bau mir mein Enduro selbst auf.  Auf den ersten Blick siehts hässlich aus, dann gewöhnt man sich dran und der schwimmend gelagerte Dämpfer soll so wohl gut taugen. Wenns Unsinn ist, gibts eben nächstes Jahr dann ein Jimbo im Ausverkauf 

btw: Warum sind die blöden Facebook-Fotos so klein?


----------



## -MIK- (25. September 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Tadaaaa:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Öööh, gibts für den Preis noch mehr davon?  Das ja mal ne echte Alternative zum Strive und Jimbo. 180 vo/hi? Wasn das fürn Dämpfer und Bremse? Wieder Formula.


----------



## Deleted138492 (26. September 2010)

morph027 schrieb:


> Da muss noch etwas blaues dran, aber nicht übertreiben



Das Problem ist, etwas Passendes zu finden. Ein anderer Blauton vermiest das ganze Bild, deswegen lasse ich es erst mal damit sein. Das Moto ist eine gute Entscheidung, ich finde es auch ganz schön, leider als Komplettrad viel zu teuer.




-MIK- schrieb:


> Öööh, gibts für den Preis noch mehr davon?  Das ja mal ne echte Alternative zum Strive und Jimbo. 180 vo/hi? Wasn das fürn Dämpfer und Bremse? Wieder Formula.



Jo, wenn du gut Kumpel mit dem Händler bist, welcher schon die ganze Familie aufs Rad brachte, klaro . Dämpfer ist Van RC, Bremse Formula The One FR (fliegt wohl raus, die quietscht jetzt schon), und die SLX/XT wird ebenfalls weichen müssen. X9 taugt mir einfach mehr. FW ist 180/188mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morph027 (26. September 2010)

Stimmt, ist kein gewÃ¶hnliches "Hope"-Blau  Packst wieder ne Saint ran? Wegen SRAM und dem guten Angebot fÃ¼r den Rahmen (Moto + Lyrik Solo Air MiCo fÃ¼r 1000) hab ich mich auch entschieden, wieder selbst aufzubauen. Gibts ganz wenig fertige SRAM-Bikes und erst mal 2500 ausgeben und dann noch fÃ¼r 500 Teile tauschen find ich doof. Ich komm jetzt auf knapp 2000â¬ und da ist alles so, wie es sein soll.

P.S.: Ich glaube, das hier ist ganz schÃ¶nes Threadjacking


----------



## -MIK- (26. September 2010)

Cool Müs Lee, jetzt noch ne i950 rein und ab in den Zug, den MIK besuchen. Dann zeig ich Dir ein paar Abfahrten wo Du sabbernd unten ankommst


----------



## -MIK- (26. September 2010)

Ganz vergessen, Gabel ist ne Van oder ne Talas?


----------



## Deleted138492 (26. September 2010)

Der MIK muss erst mal schauen, dass er wieder anständig auf dem Bock sitzen kann, ehe er ihn den Berg runterscheuchen darf .

Jo, da kommt wohl wieder eine Saint dran sowie eine Variostütze (entweder KS i900 oder X-Fusion Hilo, wenn die denn mal erscheint). Die Gabel ist eine Van R und schon uneingefahren ein gutes Stück sensibler als die Talas .

@ Morph: Das ist mal ein guter Preis, da hätte ich auch zugeschlagen!


----------



## funbiker9 (26. September 2010)

@Müs

...jetzt kannst du ja mal nach Wildbad kommen. Das passende gefährt dazu hast du ja jetzt...


----------



## Deleted138492 (26. September 2010)

Jo, aber wohl erst, wenn ich das Abi hinter mir habe. Dieses Jahr wird nicht sonderlich freizeitfreundlich werden .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (26. September 2010)

Habt ihr denn eigentlich ein 2011 Treffen geplant?
Ich lese hier nicht mehr wirklich mit, deshalb frage ich.


----------



## Deleted138492 (26. September 2010)

Geplant ist noch gar nix, aber es war schon im Gespräch. Wo wollt ihr denn hin? Ich hätte nix gegen Winterberg.


----------



## funbiker9 (26. September 2010)

Winterberg ist immer gut


----------



## Eksduro (26. September 2010)

jopp...

ich bin auch für winterberch....


und am besten den termin bis dezember/januar festzurren wegen urlaubsplanung unn so....


@müslee...cooles ding das neue teil...viel spass damit


----------



## -MIK- (26. September 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Der MIK muss erst mal schauen, dass er wieder anständig auf dem Bock sitzen kann, ehe er ihn den Berg runterscheuchen darf .
> 
> Jo, da kommt wohl wieder eine Saint dran sowie eine Variostütze (entweder KS i900 oder X-Fusion Hilo, wenn die denn mal erscheint). Die Gabel ist eine Van R und schon uneingefahren ein gutes Stück sensibler als die Talas .



LOL, da haste recht, ich zähl schon die Stunden... 

Ja nue, die Van ist doch auch ne Coil Gabel oder nicht?

@Treffen: Winterberg ist immer ne geile Nummer aber was haltet ihr davon, wenn wir uns mal in einem Tourengebiet treffen? Pfälzer Wald muss unglaublich genial sein, teilweise schon episch. Ich könnte einen Freund fragen, ob der uns guiden würde. Der hat auch zu ein paar Locals Kontakt.


----------



## Deleted138492 (26. September 2010)

Und dass ihr mir gefälligst alle kommt! So ein Fiasko wie dieses Jahr will ich nicht noch mal haben .

btw: Danke .

@ MIK: Jo, ist eine Coil.


----------



## -MIK- (26. September 2010)

Ne schau, dann muss die ja sensibler sein als ne Tals (Luft). 

Was haltet Ihr denn davon mal ein Tourengebiet aufzusuchen?


----------



## Deleted138492 (26. September 2010)

Nicht unbedingt, eine Float zB ist in etwa genau so sensibel wie eine Van. Allerdings war meine Talas katastrophal aufgrund der zu engen Buchse links (rechts hatte ich Buchsenspiel -.-) und den Myriaden an Dichtungen, die das Talassystem benötigt.


----------



## trigger666 (26. September 2010)

trigger666 schrieb:


> Hi Onkelz Fans,
> 
> wenn wir uns nächstes Jahr wieder treffen wollen, was ich persönlich als ein Muß sehe, schlage ich ein Treffen im Harz vor. Hier gibt es vier Bikeparks. Unendlich viele Touren und die meiner Meinung nach beste Tour überhaupt. Über die Wolfswarte und den Magdeburger Weg nach Altenau.


----------



## Bul (26. September 2010)

Gratulation Müs Lee  Sieht wirklich schick aus.

Wann wird das Treffen denn in etwa stattfinden bzw. wann war es dieses Jahr?
Nächstes Jahr soll nämlich noch ein FR'ler oder DH'ler her und wenn wir in den Bikepark gehen, wäre das besser als ein Chief

Grüße bul


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (26. September 2010)

Dieses Jahr wars am (16/)17/18 Juli. Ich denke, dass man diesen Zeitraum wieder anvisieren kann.


----------



## morph027 (26. September 2010)

Harz und damit triggers Vorschlag kann ich empfehlen. Würde vielleicht euch als nicht Rose-Besitzer mal dazustoßen.


----------



## M3Michi (26. September 2010)

Etwas OT, aber...

...habe grad beim aufräumen nen Rose Katalog von 95 gefunden, will den jemand haben? ->PM

Gruß,Michi


----------



## nullkommajosef (26. September 2010)

Rose ist ein äußerst service-armer Kaufmannsladen!


Rose ist nix! Wenn es morgen keinen Rose mehr geben würde, wäre es mir auch egal!


----------



## Deleted138492 (26. September 2010)

Wie man in den Wald schreit...

Kein Wunder, dass die dich nicht anständig bedienen wollen. Ich würds genau so machen. Wenn man nett bleibt, ist Rose äusserst kulant und kundenfreundlich.


----------



## morph027 (26. September 2010)




----------



## Eksduro (26. September 2010)

@mik wg dem tourentreffen...

fänds auch io und wär dabei, wenn wir abstimmen wär ich allerdings für winterberg...denk mal die meisten die kommen hätten spass am bikepark fahren (vor allem so einen vielseitigen wie wibe) und sollten doch wider erwarten mehr "touren fahrer" aus dem all mountain oder cc-lastigen bereich dazustoßen könnte man auch einen tag touren und einen innen park...ist ja im sauerland auch alles gegeben...


----------



## ka1saa (26. September 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> JBremse Formula The One FR (fliegt wohl raus, die quietscht jetzt schon)


 bevor du dich wieder nur ärgerst, die beste wahl. meine eine hat letzt auch mal wieder gequietscht, ganze ein mal , nachdem ich 15min. den downhill hochgeschoben hatte und das ding die chance hatte, etwas in der abendluft abzukühlen.
aber gutes ding, das hanzz, vor allem bei dem preis! auch wenns jetzt nicht mein fall wäre, fahren kammer sicher super mit ! das moto sieht auch gut aus.
treffen ist immer gut, nur zeitliche planung is bei mir wie immer kaum möglich. wobei juni/juli vielleicht ganz gut wär.


----------



## Deleted138492 (26. September 2010)

Jo, ich mache wohl morgen eine Großbestellung bei Bike-Components. X.9, Saint, Kind Shock, ev. andere Federn für Dämpfer und Gabel. Leider gibts die Federn für die 36er noch nirgends zu kaufen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (26. September 2010)

Samma, hassu im Lotto gewonnen?  Ich erinner mich daran, dass Du Schüler bist.


----------



## Deleted138492 (26. September 2010)

Jo, aber Ferienjob + baldiges Geld vom Jimbo + 18. Geb. haben ganz schön was eingebracht . Ausserdem wird die One nebst Rest wieder verkauft, das bringt bestimmt 350 (ist ja so gut wie neu). Ein Glück, dass ich keine anderen Hobbys habe .


----------



## -MIK- (26. September 2010)

LOL, ganz genau..


----------



## trigger666 (26. September 2010)

Hi, ich greife Müs Lee´s Idee mit Dämpfer Einbau und den angepassten Schrauben nochmal auf. Habe einen Rock Shox Vivid 5.1 gefunden, der vom Maß passt. Allerdings arbeitet Rock Shox mit Einstellungen zur "compression tune". Wer kann mir fundiert sagen, ob ich die Einstellung A oder B benötigte?


----------



## Deleted138492 (26. September 2010)

B. Glück brauchts eigentlich nicht, um den Vivid in 216x63 zu finden .


----------



## trigger666 (27. September 2010)

Danke für die Info.

Mit paßt meinte ich finanziell.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fox_20 (27. September 2010)

hi ihr...
ich bin am überlegen mir ein beef cake zu holen.
wollte euch mal fragen ob jemand ein paar freeride erfahrungen damit hat und ob man das empfehlen kann für freeride oder sogar bikeparks


----------



## Deleted138492 (27. September 2010)

fox_20 schrieb:


> ob man das empfehlen kann für freeride oder sogar bikeparks



Nein, keinesfalls!!! Das ist nur für leichten CC-Einsatz freigegeben . Sieht man doch, das ist Leichtbau pur und hält nix aus.


----------



## fox_20 (27. September 2010)

ok...dann frage ich mich aber warum beim konfigurator freeride steht^^
weil wenn ich dort auf freeride gehe kommt das beef cake


----------



## Deleted138492 (27. September 2010)

Och Mensch, erkennst du nicht mal Sarkasmus, wenn er dir in den Arsch beisst? Klar ist das BC für FR und Bikepark geeignet.


----------



## fox_20 (27. September 2010)

ne erkenn ick nich 
aber nach nochmals lesen hab ick es erkannt^^


----------



## ka1saa (27. September 2010)

so stehts übrigens grad um die selbstbau-dreist, bisher noch aus pappe , aber säg grad an der richtigen platte rum...





nachdem ich die kurbel ab hatte, bin ich auf einige metallspäne im tretlagerbereich gestoßen, fand ich nicht so geil, aber haben wohl auch nichts angestellt. außerdem ist einer dieser klemmringe für die lager auf einer seite nicht in der nut und ich krieg ihn auch beim besten willen nicht rein... naja, nachher nochmal probieren, oder hat wer nen tipp? (edit: bb30 afterburner)


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (27. September 2010)

fox_20 schrieb:


> hi ihr...
> ich bin am überlegen mir ein beef cake zu holen.
> wollte euch mal fragen ob jemand ein paar freeride erfahrungen damit hat und ob man das empfehlen kann für freeride oder sogar bikeparks



Hi,

ich fahr ein Beef Cake 09 mit ner Totem. Für Freeride top geeignet, da sich das Bike noch relativ gut bergauf pedalieren läst (ProPedal am DHX aktiviert).
Für den Bikepark ist es auch gut geeignet, allerdings ist ist es als reines Bikepark-Bike etwas unterdimensioniert. Da sollte es dann mehr Federweg sein - also die große Version mit der Fox 40.
Das einzige Problem an dem Bike ist m.E. die Lackierung. Ich habe zwar noch ein anodisiertes, aber auch hier schaut am Tretlage oder innen an den Streben, wo das Hinterrad durchläuft das Alu durch.
Wenn der Lack der gleiche ist wie an den Red Bull Bikes dann platzt der bei fliegenden Steinchen schnell ab. 
Ich würde an einem Freerider / Downhiller eine Pulverbeschichtung bevorzugen. Aber wenn du gerne bastelst kannst du den Rahmen ja zum pulvern schicken sobald der Lack unten ist. So werde ich es machen 
Denn fahrtechnisch finde ich das Bike spitze und Bobby Root bekommt ja auch immer ein Leuchten in den Augen, wenn er von seinem Beef Cake erzählt


----------



## ka1saa (27. September 2010)

hat müs lee nicht gemeint, dasses 2011 wieder anodisiert gibt? oder wer war das? fände ich sinnvoll, das wiederzubeleben... pulvern wär bei den beefs natürlich auch ne feine sache .


----------



## Deleted138492 (27. September 2010)

Justflying hat so was auf dem Treffen aufgeschnappt. Ich spiele bloß Papagei . Sinnvoll wäre es auf jeden Fall, der Lack ist wirklich nicht der beste.


----------



## Raesfeld (27. September 2010)

Ich finde es sollte dahingehend entwickelt werden, dass die anodisierten Flächen nicht mehr rau sind.
Ist dann auch einfacher zu reinigen 
Vor allem finde ich glatte Oberflächen einfach ansprechender als dieses grob gekörnte.
Obwohl es bei Rose noch gut gelungen ist... Bei meinem Canyon war die Oberfläche wie grobes Schleifpapier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morph027 (27. September 2010)

Raesfeld schrieb:


> Bei meinem Canyon war die Oberfläche wie grobes Schleifpapier.



Find ich geil  War bei meinem Radon HT auch so.


----------



## ka1saa (27. September 2010)

Raesfeld schrieb:


> Ich finde es sollte dahingehend entwickelt werden, dass die anodisierten Flächen nicht mehr rau sind.


möglich isses, aber die meisten findens rau halt geiler ^^...


----------



## Raesfeld (28. September 2010)

^^ war ich jetzt nicht von ausgegangen


----------



## Nachor (28. September 2010)

ka1saa schrieb:


> so stehts übrigens grad um die selbstbau-dreist, bisher noch aus pappe , aber säg grad an der richtigen platte rum...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn du ein Muster der Teile fertig hast, könnte ich mal bei einem Kontakt in Bulgarien nach den Kosten fürs Lasern/Fräsen fragen. Bei den anderen Teilen (nicht fürs Bike) waren die Aluteile immer sehr günstig. Mehr als 1 sollte es dann schon werden.


----------



## -MIK- (28. September 2010)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=460998

Der Kollege kann das vielleicht auch günstig machen.


----------



## [email protected] (29. September 2010)

@ka1saa

Das sieht doch gut aus soweit, evtl. kannst du ja nochmal über die Benutzung von Kunstoffplatten im Bereich der Kettenauflage nachdenken.

G-Junkies und E:13 machen sowas bei ihren Kefüs ja auch. Die Austauschplatten von E:13 bekommt man sogar recht günstig.

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=5994 

Nur so eine Idee


----------



## Nachor (29. September 2010)

Danke für die Blumen, aber das ist ja nicht mein Werk!! Sondern ka1saa

Die "Platten" könnte man sicher mit erstellen lassen


----------



## [email protected] (29. September 2010)

ups  habs mal angepasst ....

Finde die 15â¬ fÃ¼r 4 Platten auch recht ok... eh man so eine Platte durchgeschliffen hat dauert es ja schon ne Weile...


----------



## Felix95 (29. September 2010)

Endlich is es da  


12,3 kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (29. September 2010)

Schönes Rad . Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## Felix95 (29. September 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Schönes Rad . Viel Spaß damit.





danke


----------



## -MIK- (30. September 2010)

Ey total kaputt das Teil  Wo ist denn die Federung hinten???

Spass bei Seite, viel Spass damit Felix, hoffe wir bekommen mal ein paar Fotos von der artgerechten Haltung.


----------



## Nachor (30. September 2010)

Moin, hat der original Easton Lenker eigentlich 40 oder 20 mm Rise ? Denke über nen anderen Lenker (breiter) nach?


----------



## Eksduro (30. September 2010)

am 09er war einer mit zwannich millimetaz....

bin auch umgestiegen auf nen sixpack menace mit 25er rise und ich glaub 720er breite....find ich super, isn guter kompromiss


----------



## herkulars (30. September 2010)

Jau, hier auch Umstieg auf Sixpack, allerdings Leader SL. Unterscheidet sich vom Menace aber nur im Gewicht und Design. Die 720mm stehen dem Jimbo außerordentlich gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trigger666 (30. September 2010)

Ich kann von Truvativ den Holzfeller in 710mm wärmstens empfehlen. Inkl. 40er Vorbau und ERGON GA1 Griffen eine TOP Kombi.


----------



## Deleted138492 (30. September 2010)

Jo, 35mm Vorbau und 785mm Lenker fahren sich auch toll . Kommt ganz auf die Vorlieben an.


----------



## Flouu (30. September 2010)

yeah=D

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aAEBZasi12g"]YouTube        - Rose - Soulriding Workshop Bobby Root - Riva 2010[/nomedia]


----------



## ka1saa (30. September 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> @ka1saa
> 
> Das sieht doch gut aus soweit, evtl. kannst du ja nochmal über die Benutzung von Kunstoffplatten im Bereich der Kettenauflage nachdenken.


dankedanke, hab auch schon über ne carbon-platte nachgedacht, aber jetzt feil ich das ding erstmal aus 2,5mm alu , die löcher fehlen grad noch, bohr ich die tage mit stativ... danke auch nachor und mik für den tipp, wenn das ding mal "serienreif" ist, wär das natürlich ne option!
ah, du meinst noch ne kunststoffauflage, ja werd da mal rumprobieren, wenn ich die metallplatte fertig hab.

@felix: wenn ich mit sowas umgehen könnte, würd ichs auch haben wollen !


----------



## Nachor (30. September 2010)

Eksduro schrieb:


> am 09er war einer mit zwannich millimetaz....
> 
> bin auch umgestiegen auf nen sixpack menace mit 25er rise und ich glaub 720er breite....find ich super, isn guter kompromiss



SO Sixpack Menace besorgt und alles umgebaut. Sieht gut aus. bei der nächsten Ausfahrt mal feineinstellen.

Jetzt fehlt mir nur noch ne passende Sattelklemme in Rot (Eloxal), so wie der rote Ring an der I 900 von KS. Da Mass der Roseklemme hat aber keiner da


----------



## ka1saa (30. September 2010)

trigger666 schrieb:


> Ich kann von Truvativ den Holzfeller in 710mm wärmstens empfehlen.


hab auch nen 710er, fsa gravity light 40mm rise, von stiffees beef cake , find ich 1a fürs jimbo. weniger als die 80mm vorbaulänge sind bei meiner länge aber nicht drin...


----------



## Eksduro (1. Oktober 2010)

@ nachor:

jopp....ähnlich hab ichs auch gemacht....hab das schwarz anodisierte jimbo und von sixpack den goldenen menace, goldene spacer, steuersatzkappe und sattelstützenklemme

ich glaub es is die 31,6mm, musst nen bißchen drücken, die geht aber drauf und hält dafür auch bombenfest


----------



## herkulars (1. Oktober 2010)

> 31,6mm



Wie hast Du das denn gemacht? Ich hatte mir ne 31,6er bestellt und die passte definitiv nicht. In der originalen steht innen auch 36. Beim 09er Jimbo, wohlgemerkt. Die 36,4er von Hope passt mit leichtem Spiel im geöffneten Zustand. Geschlossen klemmt sie wie sau, kann ich nur empfehlen. Und das Rot passt auch gut zum Sixpack- und Elixir CR-Rot. Bei Interesse kann ich mal ein Foto machen.


----------



## Eksduro (1. Oktober 2010)

oups....sorry bißchen verballert am  frühen morgen....ich glaub ich war noch woanders....hab auf jeden fall eine von sixpack, weiß die größe aber nich mehr genau, war aber auf jeden fall eng....


----------



## -MIK- (1. Oktober 2010)

herkulars schrieb:


> Wie hast Du das denn gemacht? Ich hatte mir ne 31,6er bestellt und die passte definitiv nicht. In der originalen steht innen auch 36. Beim 09er Jimbo, wohlgemerkt. Die 36,4er von Hope passt mit leichtem Spiel im geöffneten Zustand. Geschlossen klemmt sie wie sau, kann ich nur empfehlen. Und das Rot passt auch gut zum Sixpack- und Elixir CR-Rot. Bei Interesse kann ich mal ein Foto machen.



Helft nem Krüppelchen mal kurz, wo sind wir jetzt? 36,4mm haben wir doch an der Sattelstütze oder nicht? Und dann muss es ne 36er Klemme sein?

Welche von HOpe hast Du denn Herkulars? Ich such nämlich auch nach einer, die klemmt. Das original Teil is ja schrott, andauernd verdreht der Sattel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eksduro (1. Oktober 2010)

keine ahnung was das offizielle rose maß is....kann aber gut sein...hab grad bei sixpack mal geguckt die haben 2 größen, die größte ist 34,9, denk mal das ich die damals geordert hab, in kombination mit deinem "rose-maß" würds die montage schwierigkeiten erklären

aber einmal drauf hält wie gesagt knalla....


wie schauts denn bei dir?

schon grobe "reha-und-wieder-ready-to-ride" pläne oder ärzteansagen?


----------



## herkulars (1. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe diese hier in 36,4mm.

Sattelstützen-Durchmesser ist 31,6. Es wird wohl die 34,9er sein, die Eksduro meint.

In der Klemme von Rose ist innen eine 36 eingestanzt, allerdings wirklich nur die Nummer. Müs_Lee hat vor einiger Zeit mal 36,2mm als Aussenmaß des Sattelrohres im Klemmbereich gemessen.


----------



## -MIK- (1. Oktober 2010)

Oh, dann hat der Mikihasipups die Maße verwürfelt... *g*

@Eksduro: Ne, leider nicht, dreh auch echt frei im Moment. Drehung des Gelenk geht nicht über 90° im Moment. In 1,5 Wochen gibbet das nächste Foto und dann hoffe ich, dass ich ne grobe Richtung für die Materialentnahme bekomme. Denke aber nicht, dass ich dieses Jahr noch auf Bike komme. Hab damit in 2010 keine 600km gefahren (Rennrad und MTB kombiniert) und bin nach 3 Parktagen mit der ersten DH Saison fertig. Könnt kotzen...

Allerdings kommen mir immer mehr dumme Ideen: Digicam, Sattelstütze, Sattelklemme, Lenker, Schaltwerk, Homeserver, "Spaßauto" und und und... schlimm mit den Kerlen...  aber wenn ich Morgen den Lottogewinn abholen kann, dann klappt das schon... 

Ihr seht, die Entzugserscheinungen setzen langsam ein.


----------



## Eksduro (1. Oktober 2010)

dann drück ich mal die daumen für den lottogewinn.....


wenns der große wird bauste bitte auch nen bikepark zwischen wermelskirchen und remscheid

aber weiterhin jute genesung, ich bin ja immer noch gespannt auf deine freeride runde.....aber die wirds 2011 ja bestimmt auch noch geben


----------



## funbiker9 (1. Oktober 2010)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Oh, dann hat der Mikihasipups die Maße verwürfelt... *g*
> 
> @Eksduro: Ne, leider nicht, dreh auch echt frei im Moment. Drehung des Gelenk geht nicht über 90° im Moment. In 1,5 Wochen gibbet das nächste Foto und dann hoffe ich, dass ich ne grobe Richtung für die Materialentnahme bekomme. Denke aber nicht, dass ich dieses Jahr noch auf Bike komme. Hab damit in 2010 keine 600km gefahren (Rennrad und MTB kombiniert) und bin nach 3 Parktagen mit der ersten DH Saison fertig. Könnt kotzen...
> 
> ...




Zum ausgleich machst du nächstes Jahr 30 Parktage ohne Sturz etc. 
...was für ein Spaßauto hast du da im Sinn? Mir persönlich würde ein alter Polo G60 gefallen. Alles raus was man nicht braucht, Käfig rein, tiefer legen, 2 Sportsitze...fertig.


----------



## Nachor (1. Oktober 2010)

herkulars schrieb:


> Ich habe diese hier in 36,4mm.
> 
> Sattelstützen-Durchmesser ist 31,6. Es wird wohl die 34,9er sein, die Eksduro meint.
> 
> In der Klemme von Rose ist innen eine 36 eingestanzt, allerdings wirklich nur die Nummer. Müs_Lee hat vor einiger Zeit mal 36,2mm als Aussenmaß des Sattelrohres im Klemmbereich gemessen.



Hab gerade mit Rose telefoniert. Ne alternative Klemme ohne Schnellspanner haben Sie nicht. Hab gerade ne 35mm Salsa Klemme und eine in 36,4mm probiert. Passt nicht! MIST! Das rot hätte so gut zum Elox an der KS Stütze gepasst . (Schwarz passt vom Mass her auch nicht   )

35,8 mm könnte passen, wenn sowas gäbe

edit: Befehl zurück: Die 36,4 passt. Sitz zwar wenn nicht angezogen recht locker auf dem Rohr aber wenn man Sie fast GANZ zudreht hälts!

http://www1.hibike.de/shop/product/...1a01f/Salsa-Lip-Lock-Sattelklemme-Bolzen.html


----------



## ka1saa (1. Oktober 2010)

Nachor schrieb:


> edit: Befehl zurück: Die 36,4 passt. Sitz zwar wenn nicht angezogen recht locker auf dem Rohr aber wenn man Sie fast GANZ zudreht hälts!


hehe, probier-fieber! ich hätts lieber mit schnellspanner, aber hast ja auch ne ks , wenn dir der einstellbereich langt, ists ja dann kein thema mehr mit dem schnellspanner. die joplin reicht mir wenns ganz ruppig wird dann doch nicht aus, aber für normale trails ists ein goldstück. wenns mal ne sattelstütze mit mind. 15cm einstellbereich gibt, schlag ich wieder zu .


----------



## Nachor (1. Oktober 2010)

Freitag 19:20, Taunus, 20km durch Wald und Schlamm >> die Sattelklemme hält
Freitag 19:35, Taunus, 25km, genuss Abfahrt>> und die Sattelklemme hält
Freitag 19:55, auf dem Weg die Kellertreppe runter > Der Sattel ist da wo er sein soll > > die Sattelklemme hält   lach

und der neue Lenker gefällt


----------



## Raesfeld (1. Oktober 2010)

Die neue "3-Gelände-Taft-Sattelklemme" ? 

Meine Sattelstütze rutscht auch manchmal durch. Heute habe ich sie beispielsweise auf Position 1 geklemmt und nach 20km (Asphalt) Tour war sie bis auf Position 2 durchgerutscht. Ein Verdrehen hatte ich allerdings bisher noch nicht.
Im Gelände kann sie auch schon mal beim Uphill langsam runterrutschen. Kommt wohl öfter vor, wenn man im Sitzen viel Kraft auf die Pedale bringt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nachor (1. Oktober 2010)

Genau, verdreht hatte sich bisher nichts, aber das durchrutschen war ab und an mal nervig.


----------



## -MIK- (2. Oktober 2010)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Zum ausgleich machst du nächstes Jahr 30 Parktage ohne Sturz etc.
> ...was für ein Spaßauto hast du da im Sinn? Mir persönlich würde ein alter Polo G60 gefallen. Alles raus was man nicht braucht, Käfig rein, tiefer legen, 2 Sportsitze...fertig.



Deal, 30 Parktage, schese das wird düer...

Spassauto: 323ti Compact E36, Motor wird an Tag 1 zerlegt, Kanäle poliert, nitrogefüllte Ventile, schärfere Nocke, Trockensumpfschmierung. M3 Verspoilerung, alles raus, zwei Halbschalensitze und 6 Punktgurte, Käfig von Dom zu Dom und quer unter dem Amaturenbret. Letzteres wird längst in der Mitte geteilt, so dass nur noch der obere Teil noch bleibt. Dieser wird beflockt, Kombiinstrument als Tacho. Fahrwerk: Koni gelb und Eibach progressiv Federn. Eibach Cupkit.

Sorry, hab eben Inception gesehen und irgendwie den Kick zum Aufwachen aus dem Traum verpasst...


----------



## funbiker9 (2. Oktober 2010)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Deal, 30 Parktage, schese das wird düer...
> 
> Spassauto: 323ti Compact E36, Motor wird an Tag 1 zerlegt, Kanäle poliert, nitrogefüllte Ventile, schärfere Nocke, Trockensumpfschmierung. M3 Verspoilerung, alles raus, zwei Halbschalensitze und 6 Punktgurte, Käfig von Dom zu Dom und quer unter dem Amaturenbret. Letzteres wird längst in der Mitte geteilt, so dass nur noch der obere Teil noch bleibt. Dieser wird beflockt, Kombiinstrument als Tacho. Fahrwerk: Koni gelb und Eibach progressiv Federn. Eibach Cupkit.
> 
> Sorry, hab eben Inception gesehen und irgendwie den Kick zum Aufwachen aus dem Traum verpasst...



 wow nicht schlecht. Das klingt ja schon richtig professionell. Hast anscheinend einen Plan was Auto's angeht.


----------



## jonalisa (2. Oktober 2010)

Ist bei noch jemandem anstelle des original FSA 22er Kettenblattes eines von Shimano verbaut gewesen als das Fahrrad geliefert wurde?

Wie kann das sein?


----------



## Trekki (2. Oktober 2010)

Wer kann so ein Schaltauge gebrauchen?



Hintergrund: bei meinem mein Jabba Wood habe ich das Schaltauge geschrottet, das Ersatzteil passt aber nicht. Rose hat mir den korrekten nachgeschickt und mich gebeten den nicht passenden zu entsorgen. Wer will meine Mülltonne sein? Ich will nur die Versandkosten ersetzt haben => PN

Wer war schon mal in Finale Ligure? Es ist ein Besuch wert. Ich war in einer Gruppe von 11 eine Woche lang dort. Dabei sind 3 Schaltaugen, eine Wippe (Glied zwischen Hinterbau und Hauptrahmen) und unzählige Schläuche drauf gegangen. Einen Tag waren wir im Shuttle: 35 für unzählige Touren, insgesamt fast 3000 Tiefenmeter, nur Trails. Insgesamt 7 Tage Sonne, auch Nachts nicht unter 20°C.

-trekki


----------



## -MIK- (2. Oktober 2010)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> wow nicht schlecht. Das klingt ja schon richtig professionell. Hast anscheinend einen Plan was Auto's angeht.



Ah joah, wenn ich dürfte wie ich will, dann würd ich das Fahrwerk noch etwas anders machen. Würde alles raus nehmen und auf Uniballdoppeldreieckslenker umbauen. So wie in der Rally gefahren wird. Dann hast zwar null Komfort mehr aber dafür liegt das Ding.  Blöd nur, dass der TÜV das nicht so gern sieht. 

Neben dem Biken sind Autos meine ganz große Leidenschaft. Ich schraube gerne, ich repariere gerne und motz auch gern auf. An meinem alten Compact haben mein Kumpel und ich den kompletten Motor neu gelagert, das war ne Maloche aber ne endgeile Erfahrung. Mein Kumpel ist der, der die Ahnung hat. Ich weiß zwar auch wie man ne Schraube dreht aber so viel wie er weiß, weiß ich bei weitem nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (2. Oktober 2010)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Blöd nur, dass der TÜV das nicht so gern sieht.



Fahr halt Rally, da brauchts keinen TÜV .


----------



## -MIK- (2. Oktober 2010)

Is kla Keule...


----------



## Deleted138492 (2. Oktober 2010)

Hey, ein mal Offroad (MTB), immer Offroad (Auto) . Rally ist eh viel geiler als langweilige Straßenrasereien.


----------



## -MIK- (2. Oktober 2010)

LOL, so gesehen macht das natürlich auch Sinn. Rallyfahrer sind eh die besseren Rennfahrer.


----------



## Deleted138492 (2. Oktober 2010)

Stimmt genau . Bei Paris-Dakar gehts wenigstens zur Sache, nicht wie bei F1 oder DTM.

btw: MTBler sind meiner Meinung nach auch die besseren Fahrer im Vergleich zu RRlern, denn bei letzteren brauchts viel weniger Technik.


----------



## -MIK- (2. Oktober 2010)

Naaa, die alte DTM war schon geil, die Deutsche Touren Masters (allein die Bezeichnung ist n Witz) ist lächerlich. 

Oh, auf einem RR brauchts auch ne Menge Technik, fahr mal im Feld mit 40 Leuten oder Windschattenfahrten. Dass ist super interessant und macht krass Spass.


----------



## Deleted138492 (2. Oktober 2010)

Ok, sagen wir "andere Technik" . In meinen Augen ist RR einfach nur langweilig. Keine Steine, keine Wurzeln, und dutzende Lycrapellen, die einen am Fortkommen hindern. Danke, aber nein danke .


----------



## -MIK- (2. Oktober 2010)

Du hast natürlich Recht, MTB ist schon einzigartig, zumindest so wie wir es betreiben. Aber glaub mir, mit dem richtigen Trupp, macht RR Fahren auf eine ganz ganz andere Art ne Menge Spaß.

Ich würde trotz dass ich Rally besser finde, gerne mal nen F1 Boliden fahren.


----------



## Deleted138492 (2. Oktober 2010)

Klar, 750PS bei 600kg würde ich auch gerne mal über den Asphalt jagen, aber Paris-Dakar wäre mMn ein echtes (Männer-)Erlebnis *TimTaylorGrunzen*.

RR ist einfach nix für mich. Ich habe es eine Zeit lang mit dem Rad meines Vaters versucht, aber es ist mir viel zu eintönig und alleine zu anspruchslos/langweilig.


----------



## -MIK- (3. Oktober 2010)

Geil oder? Mehr PS als Gewicht von Auto inkl. Fahrer und Sprit.... *grunzgrunzgrunz*

Alleine ist das echt öde, da gebe ich Dir recht aber wie gesagt, 4 Leute reichen um auf dem RR richtig Spaß zu bekommen. RR ist halt was für ne Gruppe, während Du mit dem MTB auch alleine auf Deine Kosten kommst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jonalisa (3. Oktober 2010)

Diese Frage richtet sich in erster Linie an alle Beef Cake-Fahrer bzw. an jene die beim Rose Treffen ein Beef unter dem Allerwertesten hatten.

*Was taugt die Kettenfuehrung am Beef Cake FR?*
Sollte eigentlich auch ans Jimbo passen?
Wenn ich mir die Bilder anschaue, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass diese Fuehrung die Kette auf beiden Kettenblaettern fuehrt, oder?
Dazu haengt sie meiner Meinung nach zu tief und der Bash verhindert, dass man die Rolle naeher ran bringen kann.
Wenn die Kette nur am grossen Blatt gefuehrt wird, haette dies wiederum Vorteile im Uphill, zumal dann die Kette auf dem kleinen ohne Umlenkung bzw. Reibung gespannt wird.
Reicht dann die Spannung ueberhaupt fuer's grosse Blatt.


----------



## ka1saa (3. Oktober 2010)

jonalisa schrieb:


> Ist bei noch jemandem anstelle des original FSA 22er Kettenblattes eines von Shimano verbaut gewesen als das Fahrrad geliefert wurde?


bei mir is 3x fsa...

jetzt erstmal ein kleines schwein verputzen, das gute wetter hat mich (und mein jimbo natürlich) heute über diverse berge getragen !


edit: und die 2x kefü von rose hat glaub irgendwer auch schon am '10er jimbo, falls das die ist, die du meinst, kann man scheints telefonisch bestellen (nicht im katalog)...


----------



## tgindia (5. Oktober 2010)

Wow, endlich wird das Thema wieder aufgenommen und nimmt sogar Realität an. Wenn Du das umgesetzt hast wär ich auch dran interessiert bzw. bei Betellungen dabei! Haben sicherlich noch andere Interesse daran. Das Original Dreist-Teil hat ja trotz gefummels nie so richtig überzeugt...




ka1saa schrieb:


> so stehts übrigens grad um die selbstbau-dreist, bisher noch aus pappe , aber säg grad an der richtigen platte rum...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bueck (5. Oktober 2010)

Lenkwinkel Jimbo auf 66°
(Nachgemessen mit Winkellehre und eingestelltem SAG vorn + hinten)
mit neuem Konusring (eigenbau +12mm) und Dämpfer 40%SAG
Perfektes Handling - stabil bei Tempo und sehr gutmütig in engen Spitzkehren / Swichback (und die gibts viel in den Allgäuer Alpen )
Ringmaße siehe Zeichnung / Mat. A2
Anmerkung: Lenkwinkel ändert sich durch den Ring um ca. 0,5°
Den orginalen Winkel mit lt. Rose 67,5° hat man so wie ich das sehe nur im "unbelasteten" Bike - was aber keine Aussage hat. 
Nachbau auf eigenes Risiko 
Link:


----------



## Deleted138492 (5. Oktober 2010)

Die Winkel sind eh bei allen Marken im unbelasteten Zustand angegeben.


----------



## Bueck (5. Oktober 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Die Winkel sind eh bei allen Marken im unbelasteten Zustand angegeben.



mich würd dann nur interessieren wie sich das neue Spec. Enduro mit seinen 66,3° (unbelastet - oder?) fahren lässt.
das muss ja belastet hammer-flach sein ... und das als Enduro ???


----------



## Deleted138492 (5. Oktober 2010)

Das Jimbo hat eh recht steile Sitz- und Lenkwinkel, das würde ich jetzt nicht als Referenz nehmen . Das neue Enduro wurde ja auch mehr auf Abfahrt getrimmt, insofern ist der Lenkwinkel nicht weiter verwunderlich.


----------



## -MIK- (6. Oktober 2010)

@Bueck: cool


----------



## XtremeHunter (6. Oktober 2010)

Und wieder einer mehr hier. =)

Mein DR.Z Rahmen sollte in den nächsten Tagen an mich rausgehen!
Bis das Bike fertig ist wirds sicher noch ein paar Tage dauern, ich freue mich aber jetzt schon wahnsinnig auf die erste Runde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jonalisa (6. Oktober 2010)

Herzlich Willkommen bei uns Roseanern, Ex Roseanern....


----------



## trigger666 (6. Oktober 2010)

Hi, mein Bike ist seit gestern bei Rose. Bin gespannt wie lange es dauert. Was ist Eure Erfahrung mit dem Pro Service? Wie lange habt Ihr gewartet bis das Bike wieder zurück war? 

Genießt alle das schöne Wetter und fahrt ne Runde für mich mit.


----------



## ka1saa (7. Oktober 2010)

trigger666 schrieb:


> Hi, mein Bike ist seit gestern bei Rose. Bin gespannt wie lange es dauert. Was ist Eure Erfahrung mit dem Pro Service? Wie lange habt Ihr gewartet bis das Bike wieder zurück war?
> 
> Genießt alle das schöne Wetter und fahrt ne Runde für mich mit.


knapp zwei wochen bei der ssv-hochsaison vor kurzem.

edit: eurobike war auch noch -.- ^^


----------



## wintergriller (7. Oktober 2010)

trigger666 schrieb:


> Hi, mein Bike ist seit gestern bei Rose. Bin gespannt wie lange es dauert. Was ist Eure Erfahrung mit dem Pro Service? Wie lange habt Ihr gewartet bis das Bike wieder zurück war?



Seit drei Wochen heisst es bei meiner Bremse: Ist fertig, geht heute oder morgen noch raus....


----------



## jonalisa (7. Oktober 2010)

Hi,

habe schon Bremsen entlueftet, aber noch nie eine Bremsfluessigkeit gewechselt.

Theoretisch sollte es reichen, wenn ich das neue Dot4 wie beim Entlueften von der unteren Spritze in die obere druecke, dann sollte die alte Fluessigkeit oben rausgedrueckt werden, oder?

Schaffe ich es dadurch die alte Fluessigkeit zu verdraengen, oder muss ich diese zuerst in irgendeiner Weise ablassen und dann die Bremse von Grund auf neu befuellen?

Wie entsorge ich die alte Fluessigkeit?


----------



## morph027 (7. Oktober 2010)

Jau, die neue verdrängt die alte. Entsorgen am besten mal den Radhändler oder irgendeine Hobby-Auto-Do-It-Yourself-Werkstatt fragen. Die verlangen da meist nur eine kleine Pauschale, weil die ihr Öl in Fässern abgenommen bekommen. Bei uns fährt auch einmal im Monat so ein Giftmobil rum, wo man so einen Kram und alte Farbe und so los wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (7. Oktober 2010)

Beim DOT-Durchdrücken auch den Hebel ein paar mal betätigen, damit alles ein wenig durchgespült wird.


----------



## morph027 (7. Oktober 2010)

Beim ziehen dann auch "losschnalzen" lassen, die zusätzliche Vibration löst auch nochmal Blasen. Ich hab zumindest bei meinen Avid-Teilen (Juicy 5 + 7 und Elixir) gemerkt, dass Sattel und Leitung eigentlich fast keine Luft enthalten, am Hebel ließ sich dann der beste Druckpunkt herausarbeiten. Physik und so, Luft steigt halt im System nach oben und sammelt sich dort. Was hast du für eine Bremse? Bei den Avids ist es z.B. wirklich wichtig, vorm zuschrauben des Systems das Gewinde am Hebel nochmal ordentlich mit Dot zu füllen.


----------



## -MIK- (7. Oktober 2010)

DOT kannst Du da entsorgen wo Du es gekauft hast. Einfach die alte DOT Flüssigkeit in den Behälter füllen und mit der Rechnung abgeben. War doch so oder galt das nur für Öl?


----------



## bbsuisse (8. Oktober 2010)

hallo, kann mir bitte jemand sagen wie ich die Strebe von der Wippe über dem Dämpfer aufbekomme. Was für Werkzeug braucht man dafür? Hab die Schrauben gelöst, aber es tut sich nix.

Hab heute meinen neuen Dämpfer bekommen, aber er geht einfach net rein. Danke!


----------



## -MIK- (8. Oktober 2010)

Lös auf der rechten Seite alle drei Schrauben, dann den Dämpfer rein und alle vier (inkl. Dämpferschraube) wieder festziehen. Hat bem Lee und mir auch gefunzt.


----------



## bbsuisse (8. Oktober 2010)

Hab ich auch zuerst gemacht, ging aber nicht. Dann hab ich die Schwinge gelöst und der Dämpfer ging rein. Nur hab ich dann nicht mehr die Schwinge mit diesen schei** Unterlegscheiben montiert bekommen. Also Dämpfer wieder raus und Schwinge dran. 

So wie es jetzt ist, bewegt sich die Wippe kein bischen auseinander, weil ja unten die Schwinge die Wippe zusammenhält und oben die Strebe ein auseinanderdrücken verhindert.


----------



## bbsuisse (8. Oktober 2010)

sorry, doppelpost


----------



## bbsuisse (8. Oktober 2010)

hat sich erledigt. Hab nochmal alles zerlegt. Jetzt isser drin.


----------



## Bike Fan (8. Oktober 2010)

Mal ne Frage ,
was hat Rose für 2011 am Start? 
Habe leider nicht viel mitbekommen. Passiert was mit dem Jimbo?

Viele Grüße

Bike Fan


----------



## Deleted138492 (9. Oktober 2010)

Für 2011 ist noch nichts ausser dem Beef Cake Light bekannt, die 2011er Modelle werden erst Mitte November vorgestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jonalisa (9. Oktober 2010)

morph027 schrieb:


> Was hast du für eine Bremse? Bei den Avids ist es z.B. wirklich wichtig, vorm zuschrauben des Systems das Gewinde am Hebel nochmal ordentlich mit Dot zu füllen.


 
Ich habe eine Formula R1 und eine Formula The One.

Da diese ziemlich baugleich sind, sollte das Prozedere immer dasselbe sein?!

Gibt es noch etwas wichtiges zu erwähnen?!


----------



## herkulars (9. Oktober 2010)

Ja! Beläge raus und Kolben ganz zurück drücken.


----------



## Bike Fan (9. Oktober 2010)

Müs Lee, 
Werden wir wohl noch warten müssen. 
Cool wäre aber wenn das Jimbo mit einer 170mm Lyrik kommen würde,
das man auch Willingen schön fahren könnte , gerade die Fr!

Naja, dann heißt es warten , 
danke aber für die schnell Antwort!


----------



## Deleted138492 (9. Oktober 2010)

Das Jimbo wird meiner Meinug nach ziemlich unverändert bleiben. Dafür wird das Beef Cake Light vorgestellt mit 180er Fox und teilweise Uncle Jimbo Rohrsätzen und daher leichter als das normale Beef Cake, Zweifachkurbel und DHX Air. FR-Tourer halt.

PS: Die FR in Willingen war auch mit dem Jimbo gut zu bewältigen, all zu anspruchsvoll is sie ja nicht. Auf der DH-Strecke dagegen wars haarig.


----------



## Bike Fan (9. Oktober 2010)

Naja wenn es nicht teurer wird kann es ja auch so bleiben. 
Mehr als die Fr wird bei mir sowieso nicht drinne sein. 
Und wenn , werde ich nur die chicken ways fahren . Da werden 160mm schon ausreichen ! Bin ja bis jetzt auch kein schwer Gewicht! 
Aber das Beef Cake schaut auch schon schön aus! 
Aber Berg hoch kann man ja vergessen !? 
Naja danke nochmal für die schnelle und hilfreiche Antwort!

Grüße ...


----------



## funbiker9 (9. Oktober 2010)

Man sollt auch nicht vergessen, daß es nicht nur auf den Federweg ankommt. Mindestens genauso wichtig ist die Geometrie...wenn nicht sogar noch wichtiger.


----------



## Bike Fan (9. Oktober 2010)

Ist die den eher Uphill oder Downhill ?


----------



## marcy2 (9. Oktober 2010)

Was war denn das. Mein Rose ist grad von DHL abgeholt worden für die Erstinspektion + ner Kleinigkeit. Der Gute wußte ja nicht mal wer der Empfänger ist. Mußte ich erstmal die Adresse vom Roseversand rauskramen und eine falsche Kundennummer hatte er auch noch. Hm. Hoffentlich kommt das Rad gut an. Und es wird nichts verwechselt wegen der Kundennummer. Ich dachte, er kommt schon mit einem ausgefüllten Paketschein. 
Naja, wird schon gut gehen. Hoffe ich mal.


----------



## funbiker9 (9. Oktober 2010)

Bike Fan schrieb:


> Ist die den eher Uphill oder Downhill ?



Beim Enduro Uphill & Downhill....wobei man damit auch sehr gut steile Trails fahren kann. 
Im Bikepark hingegen, wäre ich mit der Geometrie nicht 100%tig glücklich. Funktionieren tut es natürlich schon...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike Fan (9. Oktober 2010)

Will ja nur die Freeride fahren , war da mit nem 130mm Hardtail!
Das mache ich nie wieder , da wird dann aber auch nen Unterschied da sein 
Kennt einer villeicht die 3 Stunden von Detmold? 
Je nach wann ich mir das Bike kaufe wollte ich die fahren !
Naja dauert aber noch , aber meine Anforderungen würde es erfüllen!

mfg
Bike Fan


----------



## Bul (9. Oktober 2010)

Sag mal Müs Lee, warst du schon im Bikepark mit deinem Geschoss?
Würde mal gerne wissen wie es sich fährt?

Hab mir jetzt das Propain Spindrift ausgesucht und werde es mir im Frühjahr anschauen und wenn alles passt in silber kaufen.

Dann können wir beim Rose Treffen auch in den Bikepark nur bleibt mein Rose dann zu Hause

Grüße bul


----------



## Bike Fan (9. Oktober 2010)

Das interesiert mich auch mal 
Hat einer villeicht nen Video wie das Rose über Tabels 
oder der gleichen rollt? 
Wenns geht keine Helcam  xD

Naja wäre echt mal super!

Grüße..


----------



## ka1saa (9. Oktober 2010)

marcy2 schrieb:


> Der Gute wußte ja nicht mal wer der Empfänger ist. Mußte ich erstmal die Adresse vom Roseversand rauskramen und eine falsche Kundennummer hatte er auch noch. Hm. Hoffentlich kommt das Rad gut an. Und es wird nichts verwechselt wegen der Kundennummer. Ich dachte, er kommt schon mit einem ausgefüllten Paketschein.
> Naja, wird schon gut gehen. Hoffe ich mal.


krasse sache. bei mir war der bote mit ausgefülltem schein zur stelle, musst nur noch unterschreiben. naja dann wirds hoffentlich trotzdem klappen!


----------



## Deleted138492 (9. Oktober 2010)

Bul schrieb:


> Sag mal Müs Lee, warst du schon im Bikepark mit deinem Geschoss?
> Würde mal gerne wissen wie es sich fährt?
> 
> Hab mir jetzt das Propain Spindrift ausgesucht und werde es mir im Frühjahr anschauen und wenn alles passt in silber kaufen.
> ...



Welches Geschoss? Hänzzchen Klein oder Onkel Jim? Mit ersterem nein, mit letzterem ja (Willingen + Winterberg).

btw: Spindrift ist eine geile Sache .


----------



## trigger666 (9. Oktober 2010)

Bul schrieb:


> Sag mal Müs Lee, warst du schon im Bikepark mit deinem Geschoss?
> Würde mal gerne wissen wie es sich fährt?
> 
> Hab mir jetzt das Propain Spindrift ausgesucht und werde es mir im Frühjahr anschauen und wenn alles passt in silber kaufen.
> ...



Ich war bis jetzt in mit dem Jimbo in Winterberg, Hahenklee, Braunlage und Merxhausen. Wenn Du fahren kannst(ich konnte es nicht), ist selbst die Downhill Strecke in Winterberg fahrbar. Die 160mm reichen völlig. Allerdings verzeihen 180 oder 200 mehr Fehler und machen Dein Fahren dadurch sicherer. Aus meiner Sicht passt gut zu dem Jimbo ne 180er Gabel an der Front, da hinten ca. 167-168mm Federweg zur Verfügung stehen. Ich bin auf jeden Fall dran, mir ne 180er einzubauen. Warte nur noch auf ein Schnäpchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (9. Oktober 2010)

Na, ob das nicht zu hoch wird? Meiner Meinung nach wäre eine 170er Lyrik Coil mit MCDH die passendste Gabel fürs Jimbo.


----------



## -MIK- (9. Oktober 2010)

Fox 36 180mm Talas.


----------



## Deleted138492 (9. Oktober 2010)

Wie hat es ein User hier doch so treffend ausgedrückt? 180er Talas - die perfekte Gabel für Litevillefahrer!


----------



## -MIK- (9. Oktober 2010)

Wer bist Du denn? Kennen wir uns....?





Es ist eigentlich egal welche Gabel Du nimmst, so lange sie weiß ist und Fox drauf steht.


----------



## funbiker9 (9. Oktober 2010)

Also Jimbo mit 180er Gabel...da hätte man doch beim Bikekauf direkt das BC nehmen sollen.


----------



## Deleted138492 (9. Oktober 2010)

Na dann aber bitte eine Van RC2. Passt subber zum Vivid, der ja auch noch kommen soll. Sag a moa Trigger666, wie schauts damit aus? Mich würde interessieren, ob meine Idee auch so funktioniert, wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe.

@ funbiker: Der Einsatzbereich verschiebt sich halt mit der Zeit. Das konntet ihr bei mir doch auch wunderbar beobachten ^^.


----------



## funbiker9 (9. Oktober 2010)

Na klar ändern sich die Interessen. Aber aus einem Enduro einen Freerider machen zu wollen endet eben damit, daß man sich ein Hanzz kauft


----------



## Deleted138492 (9. Oktober 2010)

Tja .


----------



## trigger666 (9. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin mit meinen Kumpel den Umbau schon mal durchgegangen. Durch den Einsatz angepasster Schrauben, sollte der Vivid passen. Ich warte immer noch auf ein Schnäppchen. Sobald ich es habe, informiere ich Euch. Zur Zeit ist mein Onkel noch bei Rose. Ich hoffe es dauert nicht mehr lang.

Das Wetter ist so geil, die Trails sind trocken und ich kann nur laufen.

Bei mir hat sich der Einsatzzweck verschoben. Früher nur Tour und Trails. Jetzt habe ich Blut geleckt was Parks angeht. Habe einen kleinen vor der Haustür und vier im Umkreis von 60km. Da geht was. Wenn man sein Bike beherrscht, reichen auch 160mm für den Park. Da ich noch nicht so fit bin. würde ich mich mit mehr wohler fühlen.

Würde auch meinen Jimbo Rahmen gegen einen Beef Rahmen tauschen. Das wird Rose nur nicht machen.


----------



## funbiker9 (9. Oktober 2010)

Ja...wenn man mal Blut geleckt hat ist man dem Virus ausgeliefert.

Um 2 Räder kommt man auf dauer fast nicht rum...

1 Bikepark vor der Haustür und 4 im Umkreis...f.ck sake...ich bin neidisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (9. Oktober 2010)

dämliche Doppelpost


----------



## trigger666 (9. Oktober 2010)

Der Harz, mit seinen vier Parks, ist 30 Minuten von mir entfernt. Merxhausen sind nur 15 Minuten mit dem Auto. 

Ich persönlich bin dafür, das wir unser nächstes Rose Treffen im Harz durchführen. Hier gibt es Parks, Trails und Touren. Es muss nicht immer Winterberg sein, nur weil es bekannter ist. Dementsprechend sind hier die Parks nicht so voll und am Lift muss man nicht warten.


----------



## XtremeHunter (10. Oktober 2010)

Bike Fan schrieb:


> Das interesiert mich auch mal
> Hat einer villeicht nen Video wie das Rose über Tabels
> oder der gleichen rollt?
> Wenns geht keine Helcam  xD
> ...



[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/6416640"]Rose 2010 on Vimeo[/ame]

Sowas? Is leider nur Helmcam...


----------



## Deleted138492 (10. Oktober 2010)

Boah, das ist ja mal eine geile Strecke . Da muss ich auch mal hin!


----------



## XtremeHunter (10. Oktober 2010)

Die Strecke ist der Traum, ich kenn sie nur vom Winter (bin seit 8 Jahren jeden Winter dort)


----------



## Deleted138492 (10. Oktober 2010)

Wieviele Höhenmeter gehts da runter?


----------



## XtremeHunter (10. Oktober 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Wieviele Höhenmeter gehts da runter?



Ich glaube es waren um die 500-600...

http://www.mottolino.com/de/sommer.html


----------



## jonalisa (10. Oktober 2010)

Wurde die Umfrage eigentlich gestoppt, weil daran Personen teilgenommen haben, die in ihrem ganzen Leben noch keine Rose in freier Wildbahn gesehen haben?!


----------



## Bul (10. Oktober 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Welches Geschoss? Hänzzchen Klein oder Onkel Jim? Mit ersterem nein, mit letzterem ja (Willingen + Winterberg).
> 
> btw: Spindrift ist eine geile Sache .



Jo ich meinte eigentlich das Hänzzchen. Wollte einfach mal ein bisschen rumhören was noch so zur Auswahl stehen könnte neben dem Spindrift.

Grüße bul


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (10. Oktober 2010)

jonalisa schrieb:


> Wurde die Umfrage eigentlich gestoppt, weil daran Personen teilgenommen haben, die in ihrem ganzen Leben noch keine Rose in freier Wildbahn gesehen haben?!



Nein, weil der Ersteller verpennt hatte, die Umfrage unbegrenzt laufen zu lassen .


----------



## Bike Fan (10. Oktober 2010)

Das Video ist echt hamma, 
habe das gestern gefunden als ich nochmal nach Rose und Uncle Jimbo gegooglet habe!
Zwar nicht das Jimbo aber auch geil! Aber der Park ist ja der Hamma! 
Alles was man braucht! Mal schauen ob ich da mal hinkomme.. 
Mit der 180mm keine schlechte Idee. 
Kennt einer eine die Travelbar ist. 

Grüße 
. .


----------



## Deleted138492 (10. Oktober 2010)

Totem 2-Step, Fox 180 Talas, SR Suntour Durolux...

Meiner Meinung nach werden diese Dinger überbewertet, aber egal .


----------



## Bike Fan (10. Oktober 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Totem 2-Step, Fox 180 Talas, SR Suntour Durolux...
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach werden diese Dinger überbewertet, aber egal .



Naja will ja dann auch mal Bike Park die Sau rauslassen!
Man wird ja immer besser  Und ich glaube irgendwann reichen die
160 nicht mehr aus... 
Ist einer eigentlich schon mal das Lapierre Spicy 316 probe gefahren 
und kann das mit dem Rose vergleichen? 
Evtl. hat das nen Händler um die Ecke da. 
Der hat auch Lapierre im Angebot. Schaut ja nicht schlecht aus!

Naja, danke aber für die schnelle Antwort Müs Lee


----------



## ka1saa (10. Oktober 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Nein, weil der Ersteller verpennt hatte, die Umfrage unbegrenzt laufen zu lassen .


außerdem ein wenig sinnlos wegen neuen modelljahren, -typen, modellen ansich etcpp. ...


----------



## funbiker9 (10. Oktober 2010)

Bike Fan schrieb:


> Naja will ja dann auch mal Bike Park die Sau rauslassen!
> Man wird ja immer besser  Und ich glaube irgendwann reichen die
> 160 nicht mehr aus...
> Ist einer eigentlich schon mal das Lapierre Spicy 316 probe gefahren
> ...



Wie schon erwähnt...durch mehr Federweg bekommst du die Geometrie auch nicht Downhilllastiger. Vor allem um im Bikepark die Sau raus zu lassen, ist das Jimbo nun mal das falsche Rad. Ist dafür auch nicht gebaut worden.

Das Spicy 316 ist ein top Rad. Kann ich empfehlen. Hab damit sogar schon einige in Wildbad gesehen...und die Dinger haben gehalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike Fan (10. Oktober 2010)

Würdest du dsa Spicy vorziehen? 
Bei dem kann man aber nicht die Gabel traveln, 
habe es schon für 1800 Euro gesehen. 
Nochmal ne andere Frag, 
habe gesehen das bei Rose die Bikes angeblich runtergesetzt sind^^
Hat das Jimbo1  nicht schon immer 1599 euro gekostet oder irre ich mich?!

Grüße
Adrian


----------



## funbiker9 (10. Oktober 2010)

Das ist Geschmacksache. Ich würde es dem Jimbo vorziehen. Die Gabel zu traveln war bei mir noch nie nötig...andere stehen drauf und traveln die Gabel bei jeder kleinen Anhöhe sofort nach unten. Jedem das seine...


----------



## ka1saa (10. Oktober 2010)

Bike Fan schrieb:


> habe gesehen das bei Rose die Bikes angeblich runtergesetzt sind^^
> Hat das Jimbo1  nicht schon immer 1599 euro gekostet oder irre ich mich?!


soweit ich mich erinner (v.a. bei den höherpreisigen tu ich das noch ^^), warn die durchgestrichenen preise durchaus mal aktuell. im vorjahr (also die 2009er-modelle) warn die räder im ssv sehr viel günstiger (bsp. das 8er jimbo für 2,8k, davon hab ich eins unterm hintern , irgendwann die allerletzten restbestände sogar nur noch 2,7k).


----------



## [email protected] (10. Oktober 2010)

Macht euch mal nicht so eine Kopf um +/- 20mm Federweg. Sicherlich gibt es einem etwas Sicherheit, aber wie funbiker schon sagt ist die Geo viel entscheidender... Das Genius LT hat zum Beispiel 180mm FW nen Freerider oder MiniDH Bike wird da trotzdem nie draus.

Wenn es wirklich steil und ruppig zu Tal geht gibt es schon mächtige Unterschiede zwischen 64° Lenkwinkel oder 67°/68°.

Demjenigen der nur ein Bike haben möchte, kann man nur sagen das es ohne Kompromiss nicht geht. Entweder den Freerider und dann eben das was der schlechter den Berg hoch geht in den Beinen haben, oder das Enduro und überall vernüftig touren können, dann allerdings im Park einen Gang zurückschalten.

Ich war sowohl mit dem Jimbo in Wibe und Willingen als auch mit dem Ironhorse. Ja ich würde das Ironhorse in beiden Parks vorziehen, aber gerade auf dem Freeride in Willingen macht es wirklich kaum Unterschied. Auch der WiBe DH geht mit dem Jimbo sogar gut. Wobei das ja auch keine wirkliche Referenz ist, in Leogang oder Saalbach hätte ich das Jimbo zum Beispiel nicht nehmen wollen.

Trotzdem werde ich das IH verkaufen und gegen was anderes ersetzen  Das Jimbo gebe ich allerdings nicht her...


----------



## Bike Fan (10. Oktober 2010)

Aha, kennst du dann noch zufällig die Geo von Spicy ? 
Eher Uphill oder Downhill^^ ? 
Danke für den hilfreichen vergleich!


----------



## MoRis (10. Oktober 2010)

Also ich bin auch vollkommen zufrieden mit meinem Uncle, ich hatte noch nie nen 

Durchschlag und fahre hinten mein ich mit 30-35% SAG ich hab immer noch eine 

reserve von 1cm Hub kp wieso xD und vorne hab ich 50psi drauf auch keinen 

probleme mit.

DH in wibe ist auch kein problem und in Braunlage auch nicht!

War gestern in wibe, also so richtig will mir der Park nicht gefallen, diese Schotter kacke mag ich nicht. 

Da finde ich Braunlage tausendmal besser!!


----------



## Deleted138492 (10. Oktober 2010)

MoRis schrieb:


> ich hab immer noch eine
> 
> reserve von 1cm Hub kp wieso xD und vorne hab ich 50psi drauf auch keinen
> 
> probleme mit.



Das liegt ganz einfach daran, dass du zu viel Luft drin hast .

Bitte unterlasse es, eigene Zeilenumbrüche zu machen. Die Forensoftware macht das schon ganz alleine, und zwar viel schöner.


----------



## funbiker9 (10. Oktober 2010)

MoRis schrieb:


> Also ich bin auch vollkommen zufrieden mit meinem Uncle, ich hatte noch nie nen
> 
> Durchschlag und fahre hinten mein ich mit 30-35% SAG ich hab immer noch eine
> 
> ...



Wo ist auf der DH Schotter?

Klar geht das mit dem Jimbo...aber für den Park gibt es nunmal bessere Räder. Du kannst mit einem normalen Polo auch auf dem Hockenheimring fahren...

Gruß


----------



## [email protected] (10. Oktober 2010)

Bike Fan schrieb:


> Aha, kennst du dann noch zufällig die Geo von Spicy ? ...



Vergleich zwischen Spicy und Jimbo würde ich dem Jimbo etwas mehr Downhillqualitäten zuschreiben. Aber nur nach der reinen Papierform, bin leider noch kein Lapierre gefahren.
Wobei ich, bei dem was du so überlegst, dann ganz klar das Froggy nehmen würde.
Damit kann man denke ich zumindest passabel die Berge hochfahren und bergab soll das Ding wirklich Spaß machen.

Wobei ich nicht weiß, ob ich den Preisunterschied zu dem Rose unbedingt für ein gleich ausgestattestes Lapierre zahlen wollen würde. Das ist ja aber jedem selbst überlassen.



funbiker9 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Klar geht das mit dem Jimbo... Du kannst mit einem normalen Polo auch auf dem Hockenheimring fahren...
> 
> Gruß



Das ist aber ein fieser Vergleich


----------



## funbiker9 (10. Oktober 2010)

Ok also ein Polo der ein Sportfahrwerk hat und breite Reifen...

Das Froggy geht wirklich ausgezeichnet bergab...selbst kleine Touren sind kein Problem. Natürlich darf es einem bei den Touren nicht auf Zeit ankommen.

Allerdings bei den Preisen jene Lapierre 2011 zu Tage legt, würde ich mir persönlich schwer überlegen ein Froggy zu kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike Fan (10. Oktober 2010)

Das Spicy habe ich wie gesagt für 18irgendwas gesehen!
Wahrscheinlich auch ein Einzelfall, aber das macht den Braten auch nicht fett.
Schaue micht jetzt erstmal nach Klickies um -.-


----------



## Deleted138492 (10. Oktober 2010)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Ok also ein Polo der ein Sportfahrwerk hat und breite Reifen...
> 
> Das Froggy geht wirklich ausgezeichnet bergab...selbst kleine Touren sind kein Problem. Natürlich darf es einem bei den Touren nicht auf Zeit ankommen.
> 
> Allerdings bei den Preisen jene Lapierre 2011 zu Tage legt...



... welche mich davon abhielten, ein Froggy zu kaufen. Zum Glück .


----------



## stevenscrosser (10. Oktober 2010)

Jimbo fetzen:







und keine dummen Kommentare über die Sonne am Hintern!


----------



## Deleted138492 (10. Oktober 2010)

"Mir gehts so gut, mir scheint die Sonne aus dem Arsch!"


----------



## stevenscrosser (10. Oktober 2010)

und eins ohne xtra Antrieb:


----------



## trigger666 (10. Oktober 2010)

Ein Bike das alles kann gibt es nicht. Daher wird man auf die Dauer nicht um zwei Bikes herumkommen. Es sei denn, man kann mit den Kompromissen leben, die man mit nur einem Bike machen muss.

@MoRis: Wenn Du das nächste Mal in Braunlage bist, sag vorher Bescheid. Ist es an einem Wochenende, können wir uns dort treffen.


----------



## MoRis (10. Oktober 2010)

trigger666: da hast du recht, bei mir klappst eig. noch ganz gut und find's ganz 

cool wenn mich die leute angucken und warscheinlich denken: wie der fährt mit 

nem enduro das alles. ich mein kla bei manchen sachen sind 180 oder 200mm 

schon was feines aber für was das ich nichts mehr unter mir merke. neh danke da 

übe und trainiere noch mehr das ich auch mit 167mm weiter solche sachen fahre 

wie ich es tue. noch so nebenbei fahre auch touren in der 

schweiz(grindelwald) mache das auch so 30-40km,2000hm alles mit dem jimbo für 

mich ein super rad  so gnug geschrieben xD ah und das ging jetzt an alle 

trigger wegen braunlage ja gerne, muss nur schauen von mir sind es ca. 2:30h.

PS: rechtscheibfehler sind spezialeffekte,keine lust jetzt nochmal alles durchzugehn, hoffe ihr versteht das 
-maurice


----------



## Bike Fan (10. Oktober 2010)

Tolle Bilder! 
Reichen eigentlich die Felge und Nabe beim Jimbo 1-2 ? 
Oder lohnt sich für wenig aufpreis die Saint Nabe zuholen? 
Findet man leider wenig bei Googel


----------



## jonalisa (11. Oktober 2010)

Wusstet ihr eigentlich, dass mindestens die Hälfte der Personen die an der Umfrage teilgenommen haben kein Rose-Rad besitzen?!

Ich find das ist der Hammer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ka1saa (11. Oktober 2010)

jonalisa schrieb:


> Wusstet ihr eigentlich, dass mindestens die Hälfte der Personen die an der Umfrage teilgenommen haben kein Rose-Rad besitzen?!
> 
> Ich find das ist der Hammer!


is halt n forum... was will man machen.


----------



## trigger666 (11. Oktober 2010)

Bei der nächsten Umfrage gelten dann nur noch Antworten mit Bild vom Fahrer auf dem Bike.


----------



## trigger666 (11. Oktober 2010)

wie das hier z.B.


----------



## bbsuisse (11. Oktober 2010)

nachdem mein Rad Anfang August mit einem defekten Dämpfer geliefert wurde, und ich nun fast zwei Monate auf den Austausch warten musste, ist mein Onkel endlich fertig. Habe die Zeit aber sinnvoll für ein bischen tuning genutzt 












und nochmal im uphill setup, mit getravelter Gabel, ausgefahrener Stütze und dem VRO ganz vorne






Das einzige was mich bei der Jungfernfahrt gestört hat, ist der Vorderreifen. Momentan sind die Fat Albert 2,4 Evo drauf. Könnt ihr da was mit etwas mehr Grip am Vorderrad empfehlen? Fährt jemand die Kombi FA hinten und Muddy Mary vorn? Passt da der 2,35 oder der 2,5 besser zum 2,4er FA?

Ansonsten bin ich absolut begeistert von dem Rad. Runter echt ne wucht und geht auch sehr gut bergauf. Und die Bremse ist ein Traum!


----------



## -MIK- (11. Oktober 2010)

Maxxis Minion in weich vorn und hinten mit der mittleren Mischung.  Beides natürlich in 2,5"


----------



## stevenscrosser (11. Oktober 2010)

Der Muddy Mary in 2.5 würde bei mir hinten an den Kettenstreben 'schleifen'. Daher nur 2.35.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (11. Oktober 2010)

Ausserdem ist die MM nicht so pralle. Besser, wie MIK sagte, die Minions kaufen.


----------



## bbsuisse (11. Oktober 2010)

die Minion hatte ich früher schon mal am Downhiller. Sind schon geil, aber der Rollwiderstand und Gewicht sind halt auch entsprechend. Du fährst doch die MM am Hanzz hab ich gesehn, ist der wirklich so schlecht?


----------



## Deleted138492 (11. Oktober 2010)

Jedenfalls schlechter als der Minion DHF. Die Minions ziehe ich bald wieder auf, sofern ich nicht schon wieder die Swampthings auspacken kann.


----------



## [email protected] (11. Oktober 2010)

Uiuiuiui da holt ihr für den kleinen Spatzen aber die GAANZ große Kanone raus... ihr wollte doch dem guten nicht für den Alltagseinsatz 2,5er Minions auf den Onkel ziehen.

Mal mag sowas ja sinnvoll sein, aber sonst ist es eben wieder das Rad seinem Zweck zu entfremden. Der Minion ist ein schwerer knapp 60W Reifen und rollt wie ein Sack Nüsse.

Wie wäre es denn mit etwas zivilerem, zum Beispiel den Ardent in 2,4, der hat ein richtig schönes großes Volumen gut Gripp und rollt wenigstens auch ganz gescheit. Oder der Onza Ibex FR, Rollwiederstand ist erträglich und mit 630g ein schön leichter Reifen mit ordentlich Gripp.

P.S. Da es ja jetzt meist feucht im Wald ist könnte man ja gleich den Michelin DH Mud3 nehmen  Der hat auf der nassen Pampe gefühlt doppelt soviel Gripp wie ein Swampthing und was ist schon Rollwiederstand


----------



## bbsuisse (11. Oktober 2010)

Ich glaube der Ardent is jetz nicht unbedingt besser als der FA Evo 2,4 oder. Aber der Onza Ibex DH 2,4 mit 820g in der Faltversion macht einen guten Eindruck. Dachte halt nur an die Muddy Mary weil sie ein guter Kompromiss zu sein scheint wenn es mal feucht wird.


----------



## funbiker9 (11. Oktober 2010)

Nicht die Reifenfrage !

Das ist GLAUBENSSACHE.

Der Klausmann ist mit dem MM zum x-ten mal deutscher Meister geworden. Also muß der Reifen besser sein als der Minion  *IRONIEMODUSAUS*


----------



## stevenscrosser (11. Oktober 2010)

Warum hast du das nicht gleich gesagt?


----------



## bbsuisse (11. Oktober 2010)

war auch garnicht beabsichtigt. Im wesentlichen ging es mir auch um die Frage:



bbsuisse schrieb:


> Passt da der 2,35 oder der 2,5 besser zum 2,4er FA?



Und muss dir recht geben, bei Reifen geht probiern eindeutig über studiern.


----------



## funbiker9 (11. Oktober 2010)

der 2,35 würde ich sagen paßt besser. Der 2,5MM ist schon wirklich dick. Wird deutlich dicker wirken als der 2,4 FA.

@stevenscrosser

..weiß auch nicht. Manchmal bin ich halt schüchtern...


----------



## Deleted138492 (11. Oktober 2010)

Jup, die 2.5er MM hat bei 23mm Maulbreite 67mm Stollenbreite. Das ist schon ganz schön viel, der Minion (Front) dagegen hat nur 58mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bueck (11. Oktober 2010)

bbsuisse schrieb:


> nachdem mein Rad Anfang August mit einem defekten Dämpfer geliefert wurde, und ich nun fast zwei Monate auf den Austausch warten musste, ist mein Onkel endlich fertig. Habe die Zeit aber sinnvoll für ein bischen tuning genutzt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  ja verreck im dreck... was hast den da für ne Monsterhohe Vorbautechnik ... da musst ja im steilen bergab laufend meinen es geht gleich über den Lenker, oder?  ichkönntsooonienichtbergabheizen


----------



## herkulars (11. Oktober 2010)

Ich fahre MM Freeride in 2,5 vorne. Passt prima, der dicke Puschen. Dank des riesigen Volumens fahre ich damit nur knapp 1,2 Bar und freue mich über extremen Grip.


----------



## Deleted138492 (11. Oktober 2010)

Sag mal bbsuisse, wie hast du denn die Logos und Verzierungen so sauber abgekriegt?


----------



## bbsuisse (11. Oktober 2010)

ich werd mir jetzt einfach mal beide Größen bestellen und probieren. Kann dann ja auch mal berichten.

@ Bueck
weiß nicht genau was du meinst. So hoch kommt der Lenker mit dem VRO gar nicht. Viele fahren im Jimbo auch mit 3cm Spacern unterm Vorbau, kommt etwa gleich. Und bergab ist ein zu niedriger Lenker eher Grund zum Überschlagsgefühl als ein zu hoher.

@ Müs Lee
die sind gar nicht ab, nur kaschiert  
http://www.chilli-x.com/Schutzfolie-Color-Schwarz
vom Ergebnis bin ich aber selbst überrascht


----------



## Suicyclist (12. Oktober 2010)

Hab' irgendwie meinen Rose-Katalog verlegt...
Was stand da nochmal zu den neuen Modellen?
Ab wann sind die auf der HP: war das der 15. oder der 29.???


Ich will endlich mehr Infos zum neuen BC, um mich entscheiden zu können.


----------



## MoRis (12. Oktober 2010)

WAS du hast den Katalog schon -.- bei mir ist von dem noch keine Spur-.-


----------



## Gnarze (12. Oktober 2010)

@suicyclist
Ab dem 15.11


----------



## Bueck (12. Oktober 2010)

@ Bueck
weiß nicht genau was du meinst. So hoch kommt der Lenker mit dem VRO gar nicht. Viele fahren im Jimbo auch mit 3cm Spacern unterm Vorbau, kommt etwa gleich. Und bergab ist ein zu niedriger Lenker eher Grund zum Überschlagsgefühl als ein zu hoher.

ich denk mir das so ... wegen den Vorbaulängen und Höhen:
hier mal mein Gedankengang ;-)


----------



## ka1saa (12. Oktober 2010)

@bbsuisse: hübsch verlegter ks-zug, wenn ich mir nächste oder übernächste saison mal noch ne längere vario-stütze hol, dann mach ich das auch so !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bbsuisse (13. Oktober 2010)

@Bueck
physikalisch macht das mit Bezug auf die Schwerpunktverlagerung schon Sinn, nur spielen da wohl noch mehr Faktoren eine Rolle. Denke da vor allem an die Sitzposition. Sitzt man etwas aufrechter, kann man seinen Schwerpunkt zB besser nach hinten verlagern. Kommt ja auch auf die Größe an usw.

Aber ich verlasse mich da ganz ehrlich auch eher auf meinen Popometer als auf physikalische Ansätze. Ich hab mehrere Positionen probiert, und so fahre ich einfach am besten.

@ka1saa
Die Plastikdinger müsstest du bei Rose bekommen. Bei mir waren die schon dran. Allerdings nur mit doppelseitiger Klebefolie befestigt. Die hat aber nur einen Tag gehalten, daher die Kabelbinder.


----------



## jonalisa (13. Oktober 2010)

@bueck

In deiner Skizze fehlt mir noch die Kombi kurz und hoch, welche meiner Meinung nach die Überschlagsgefühle nochmals verringern würde, da der Schwerpunkt noch weiter nach hinten rückt.
Lediglich im Uphill wird man dann Schwierigkeiten haben das Vorderrad am Boden zu halten.


----------



## Suicyclist (13. Oktober 2010)

@ MoRis: Na diesen dünnen Herbst -Zusatzkatalog; keinen 2011er Hauptkatalog.

@Gnarze: Danke! Dann muß ich ja nur noch 2x schlafen. 

Bin gespannt auf die neue Preisgestaltung und die Ausstatungsvarianten vom Beef Cake. Danach entscheidet sich dann wohl endlich ob's für 2011 ein Rose, ein Cheetah oder doch "nur" 'n YT wird...


----------



## ka1saa (13. Oktober 2010)

Suicyclist schrieb:


> @Gnarze: Danke! Dann muß ich ja nur noch 2x schlafen.


kleine monatskunde: der 11. monat ist der november  ...


----------



## boardrocker (14. Oktober 2010)

Habe mal eine Frage zum Austausch von Schaltzügen. Rose stellt sich da hingegen nämlich super kompliziert an:
Ich will die Schaltzüge meines Chiefs austauschen. Mir geht es dabei weniger um die Züge, sondern eher um die Schutzstifte, die auf die Bohrungen im Steuerrohf gesteckt werden, um den Rahmen vor den Außenhüllen zu schützen. Ihr wisst schon, die Plastikstifte, die in den drei Bohrungen am Steuerrohr sitzen. 
Jetzt kennt Rose weder eine Artikelnummer/Artikelname dazu - geschweige denn sie schicken mir welche zu. Bei dem von mir bestellten Zugset fehlten diese nämlich.  
Wisst ihr wie die Dinger heißen und wo ich die alternativ zu Rose herbekomme?


----------



## bbsuisse (14. Oktober 2010)

echt? kann ich nir garnicht vorstellen. Hast du auch dirket beim Pro-Service angerufen? Die hab ich eigentlich immer als sehr entgegenkommend erlebt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaStErLeNiN (14. Oktober 2010)

Die Stifte gehören meines Wissens zum Rahmen dazu. Ich hatte mal nen Rahmen bestellt und da waren die Dinger dann nicht dabei. Ich konnte die Teile über die normale Bike-Bestellhotline nachordern (kostenlos).
Im Lieferschein waren die allerdings als Rose-Sonderartikel deklariert. Scheint als ob die Dinger wirklich keine Artikelnummer hätten.


----------



## Suicyclist (14. Oktober 2010)

ka1saa schrieb:


> kleine monatskunde: der 11. monat ist der november  ...



Jetzt merk' ich's auch! So'n Mist; werd' langsam ungeduldig!


----------



## -MIK- (14. Oktober 2010)

Suicyclist schrieb:


> Bin gespannt auf die neue Preisgestaltung und die Ausstatungsvarianten vom Beef Cake. Danach entscheidet sich dann wohl endlich ob's für 2011 ein Rose, ein Cheetah oder doch "nur" 'n YT wird...



Guck mal bei Canyon, seit gestern ist der neue Katalog online. Das FRX kostet jetzt 1999,- und das FRX LTD 2999,-

Mal geschmeidige 300 Schleifen günstiger als noch letztes Jahr.


----------



## morph027 (14. Oktober 2010)

Ausm Fratzenbuch:





Beef Cake


----------



## Deleted138492 (14. Oktober 2010)

He, das wollte ich grade posten ^^.


----------



## morph027 (14. Oktober 2010)

Hehe...Die neuen Kurbeln gefallen mir richtig gut. Nur dieses riesige Logo auf dem Trigger (am unteren rechten Rand) find ich furchtbar. Zum Glück hab ich nich die alten


----------



## Deleted138492 (14. Oktober 2010)

Och, das könnte schlimmer sein. Die drei Kettenblätter dagegen finde ich mehr als fragwürdig . Soll das so eine Art Genius LT werden?


----------



## morph027 (14. Oktober 2010)

Stimmt...Sinn machts nicht, aber schadet zum testen auch nicht. Final dann bestimmt mit 1/2-fach + Bash oder gleich HS. Der große Schriftzug stört mich immer noch etwas.


----------



## Gnarze (14. Oktober 2010)

Das ist doch das Beef Cake SL wie in der aktuellen Bike Ausgabe, oder


----------



## Suicyclist (14. Oktober 2010)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Guck mal bei Canyon, seit gestern ist der neue Katalog online. Das FRX kostet jetzt 1999,- und das FRX LTD 2999,-
> 
> Mal geschmeidige 300 Schleifen günstiger als noch letztes Jahr.



So'n shice! Das wird ja schon wieder schwierig. Da hat man sich schonmal zu nur noch 3 Kandidaten durchgerungen und dann das...

Bei den neuen Preisgestaltungen der renommierten Versender kann man aber anscheinend mittlerweile schon fast froh sein, wenn man kein 2010er Auslaufmodell mehr abbekommen hat.
Rose hat uns ja auch schon Preissenkungen bei gleicher Ausstattung versprochen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TomRider (15. Oktober 2010)

Sooo....
Nach langen Mitlesen in diesem Thread, bin ich nun selber seit dem 23.8. stolzer Besitzer eines Granite Chief 4. Und ich muss echt sagen "******* fährt sich das Teil geil" ! ich bin echt happy. Aber nun zu meinem Problem:
Ich senke fast vor jeder technischen Abfahrt der Sattel komplett ab und dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Sattelstütze komplett zerkratzt! Was kann ich dagegen tun? Einfach mal mit 'ner Feile ins Sitzrohr?
MfG Tom


----------



## ka1saa (15. Oktober 2010)

das sattelrohr war bei mir auch nicht wahnsinnig toll entgratet und hat mir ein paar kratzer in die stütze gemacht (ich nehm mal an, dass du die stütze nicht vollkommen vermatscht runtermachst). ob man das problem mit ner feiler lösen kann, bezweifel ich mal, würde eher auf verschlimmern tippen ^^. aber vielleicht mit feinem schleifpapier oder irgendwas zum polieren oder wenns wirklich extrem ist, rose bitten, da nochmal nachzubessern. man sollte halt daran denken, dass das sattelrohr mit dem tretlagerbereich verbunden ist und dementsprechend da der metallstaub hinwandert, wenn man das rad nicht auf dem kopf stehen hat. bei mir hats gereicht, die sattelstütze ein bisschen zu fetten (omg, ich seh die diskussion auf mich zurollen, aber das macht halt jeder, wie ers am besten findet ^^), am besten schlägt sich da meiner meinung nach so weißes teflonfett.

ach ja, viel spaß mit dem gc !


----------



## -MIK- (17. Oktober 2010)

So mein lieber ka1saa, Fett an die Sattelstütze, dazu muss ich Dir nun....


*gg*

Sorry, konnte nicht widerstehen.  Ich würde folgendes machen: Gewinderstange, Rolle Schleifpapier und Bohrmaschine. An der Gewindestange von oben einen Schlitz sägen oder flexen und dort das Schleifpapier einsetzen. Dann 6 - 7 x das Schleifpapier um die Gewindestange wickeln. Nun die Gewindestange in die Bohrmaschine einspannen, ins Sattelrohr einspannen und einschalten. 25 x rauf und runter und gut is. Vorher würde ich ein Stück Papiertuch ins Sattelrohr stopfen, damit der ganze Abrieb nicht auf die Kurbelachse fällt. 

So haben wir früher schon Zylinderköpfe poliert.


----------



## ka1saa (17. Oktober 2010)

-MIK- schrieb:


> So mein lieber ka1saa, Fett an die Sattelstütze, dazu muss ich Dir nun....
> 
> 
> *gg*
> ...


 ich wusste es ...

ja, an so ne methode hatte ich auch gedacht, zwar ohne bohrmaschine, aber das kürzt das ganze natürlich ab *hehe*. man sollt logischerweise auch nicht das enorm riesen grobe papier nehmen xD oder 5h am stück mit der bohrmaschine.... aber das is ja ansich logisch *g*.


----------



## Deleted138492 (17. Oktober 2010)

ka1saa schrieb:


> aber das is ja ansich logisch *g*.



Nicht für jeden . Make it idiot proof and they will build a better idiot!


----------



## -MIK- (17. Oktober 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Make it idiot proof and they will build a better idiot!




Aaaaahaahaahahahaha bist Du bekloppt Kleiner, ich lach mich kaputt, den hab ich ja noch nie gehört. Alter, der ist Signatur-würdig!!!! 

@ka1saa: Nee, ich würd 1000er Papier nehmen und wie beschrieben 25 x rauf und runter gehen mit der Maschine. Dann dürfte alles gut sein. Die Frage bleibt nur, ob der Aufwand gerechtfertigt ist. Meine Stütze hat durch das ständige rauf und runter auch ein paar abgeriebene Stellen. Wat solls...


----------



## Deleted138492 (17. Oktober 2010)

Mach mal, aber der Spruch ist eigentlich von dubbel .

Wann kommt eigentlich deine i950? Und was macht deine Hand so? BTW: Ich bin jetzt auch im Invalidenclub .


----------



## ka1saa (17. Oktober 2010)

-MIK- schrieb:


> @ka1saa: Nee, ich würd 1000er Papier nehmen und wie beschrieben 25 x rauf und runter gehen mit der Maschine. Dann dürfte alles gut sein. Die Frage bleibt nur, ob der Aufwand gerechtfertigt ist. Meine Stütze hat durch das ständige rauf und runter auch ein paar abgeriebene Stellen. Wat solls...


jo, 1000er-papier kann einiges . bei mir wars überwiegend am anfang, jetzt hats sich wohl von selber bisl eingeschliffen, fiese tiefe kratzer machts nicht mehr, also für mich lohnt sich der aufwand wohl nicht. aber wenns bei jemand anders mit den kratzern krasser ist, würds sich schon lohnen...



Müs Lee schrieb:


> BTW: Ich bin jetzt auch im Invalidenclub .


was hast denn angestellt? war ja fast überfällig ... nene, gute besserung und so!


----------



## -MIK- (17. Oktober 2010)

LOL, des passt auch...

Joah, meine i950 kommt nächstes Jahr. Hab mich entschieden erst wieder zu bestellen, wenn ich biken kann. Ich kenn mein Glück, die steht dann ein halbes Jahr im Bike montiert und geht genau dann kaputt, wenn die Garantie abgelaufen ist.

Die Hand scheint mir aber noch bis Anfang des Jahres Pause zu bescheren. War letzten Mo beim Dok und sein O-Ton: "Es heilt *langsam* vor sich hin!". Genau das trifft es auch. Die letzten drei Röntgenbilder unterschieden sich auch nur im Datum. AAABER: er hat mir Ende des Jahres in Aussicht gestellt, dass das Material raus kommt. Das ist für mich ein Schlüsseltermin, da ich erst ab dann mit der KG richtig Gas geben kann.

Ich muss gestehen, ich gebe mich der Hoffnung hin, ab dann auch sichtbare Ergebnisse zu sehen...

Was ist Dir passiert Kleiner? Hat Hanzz gebockt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (17. Oktober 2010)

Gebockt und runtergeschmissen .

http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/9603

Zum Glück habe ich lockere Gelenke.


----------



## -MIK- (17. Oktober 2010)

Ouh shit, war aber n amtliches Stück. Warum biste nicht rechts neben dem Baum her gefahren? Ist was am Hanzz dran? Der ist so blöd in die Steine gefallen.


----------



## Deleted138492 (17. Oktober 2010)

Weil es rechts genau dorthin geht, wo das Hanzz gelandet ist - in den Bach. Ich bin das Stück schon zig mal im Kopf durchgegangen, und wenn sich nicht das Rad quergestellt hätte, wäre ich die perfekte Linie gefahren!

Die rechte Sitzstrebe hat einiges abbekommen, aber zum Glück blieb es wohl dabei. Zumindest konnte ich noch nichts weiteres feststellen.


----------



## ka1saa (17. Oktober 2010)

heieiei, hart im nehmen... aber wurzeln können auch echte ar***löcher sein, dann wünsch ich mal nicht nur ne gute, sondern auch zügige besserung! und bei so viel federweg ( = übermut ) solltest mal den einen oder anderen protektor auf die weihnachtswunschliste setzen ...
wobei ich mir letztens bei einem fröhlichen ausritt in die dornenbüsche rechts vom weg gut die wade zerfleischt hab, weil die protektoren bekanntermaßen nur vorne sind xD, aber dafür ist sonst nichts passiert . es lief aber grade auch einfach so verdammt gut... 

@mik: das wird schon, sobald die kg mal richtig losgeht, wirds zwar nochmal schmerzhaft, aber dann werden die fortschritte von tag zu tag merklich! jetzt ist ja eh erstmal die saison vorbei, also nicht die nächsten monate grämen , nächstes jahr gehts wieder rund!


----------



## Deleted138492 (17. Oktober 2010)

Protektoren habe ich, doch die hätten in der Situation rein gar nichts genützt.


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (17. Oktober 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Protektoren habe ich, doch die hätten in der Situation rein gar nichts genützt.



Autsch - gute Besserung!
Demnächst reichts für eine eigene Rose-Reha-Gruppe 

Zumindest Langfingerhandschuhe würde ich immer tragen. Gibts im Schlussverkauf schon gute für 20.
Mit nem guten Jacket (Dainese/IXS) hätte sich das mit der Schulter wohl auch vermeiden lassen (es muss aber wirklich 100% passen und richtig eingestellt sein). Wobei man sowas dann nur im Bikepark trägt, kommt im Wald etwas komisch. Besonders bei Spaziergängern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (17. Oktober 2010)

Langfingerhandschuhe werde ich erst tragen, wenn mir die Fingerkuppen vor Kälte fast abfallen. Ich hasse das Gefühl, eine Schicht Stoff zwischen Finger und Bremshebel zu haben und möchte das so weit wie möglich rauszögern :S.

btw: Ich bezweifle, dass selbst eine Protektorenjacke da viel geholfen hätte. Schließlich kam der Schlag seitlich/ von unten und hebelte das Gelenk raus.


----------



## ka1saa (17. Oktober 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Langfingerhandschuhe werde ich erst tragen, wenn mir die Fingerkuppen vor Kälte fast abfallen. Ich hasse das Gefühl, eine Schicht Stoff zwischen Finger und Bremshebel zu haben und möchte das so weit wie möglich rauszögern :S.
> 
> btw: Ich bezweifle, dass selbst eine Protektorenjacke da viel geholfen hätte. Schließlich kam der Schlag seitlich/ von unten und hebelte das Gelenk raus.


hatte schon oft genug irgendwelche dornen oder steinchen in den handflächen und fingern, ohne handschuhe über den boden schrubben? nie wieder ! allein wegen der dornenranken, die bei übertriebenem wachstum im frühjahr über die trails hängen, um mal nicht gleich den worst case heraufzubeschwören ^^...
jo bei ner ausgekugelten schulter hätte die protektorenjacke wohl nicht viel geholfen, war mehr so allgemein auf die größere risikobereitschaft bei mehr federweg gerichtet . sone jacke gibt einem doch ein gutes gefühl und die meisten dummen sachen passieren ja ganz gerne, weil man mal wieder zu viel schiss hatte, es einfach laufen zu lassen xD. wenn dann doch was passiert: embryonalstellung einnehmen und auf einschlag warten xD ...
hast du den sturz mit relativ gestrecktem arm abfangen wollen? dann hast aber auch nochmal dusel gehabt, dass nichts gebrochen is, es lebe der gummiknochen *yeah*!


----------



## -MIK- (17. Oktober 2010)

@ka1saa: Jau, danke für den Zuspruch. Meine große Hoffnung geht wirklich auf die Entnahme des Materials. Hoffe noch zum Ende der Nightride Saison fit zu werden, damit ich den Teil noch mitnehmen kann. 

@Protektorenthema: Ohne Langfinger auf dem Uncle? Never. Allein weil wie ka1saa schon sagte, die größere Risikobereitschaft durch mehr Federweg erfordert auch bessere Protektion. Nach den ganzen Eskapaden aus diesem Jahr überlege ich in der Tat ein Freeridejacket für Touren zu kaufen. Falsch ist das auf jeden Fall nicht, auch wenn die Kumpels und Fußgänger lästern...


----------



## funbiker9 (17. Oktober 2010)

Wie ein kluger Mann schon sagte: Protektoren brauchst du sicherlich nicht zum fahren, aber beim stürzen haben sie einen immensen Vorteil...


----------



## Deleted138492 (17. Oktober 2010)

Wo er recht hat...


----------



## funbiker9 (17. Oktober 2010)

Wie lange kannst du eigentlich jetzt nicht Biken?


----------



## Deleted138492 (17. Oktober 2010)

Keine Ahnung. Die Schulter schmerzt schon weniger als gestern, aber ich werde vorsichtshalber eine Woche keinen Sport treiben oder bis die Schmerzen weg sind (sofern ich das aushalte). Der Arzt hat sich nicht diesbezüglich geäussert. Jedenfalls wird am Dienstag eine MRT gemacht, danach weiss ich mehr.


----------



## ka1saa (17. Oktober 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Der Arzt hat sich nicht diesbezüglich geäussert. Jedenfalls wird am Dienstag eine MRT gemacht, danach weiss ich mehr.


entweder, der arzt kennt dich nicht und denkt, der kerl wird schon nicht auf die idee kommen, sofort wieder.... oder der arzt kennt dich einfach schon zu gut  ! gleich ne mrt? nobel, nobel...


----------



## HansWurst666 (18. Oktober 2010)

Das habe ich mir auch gedacht 



ka1saa schrieb:


> gleich ne mrt? nobel, nobel...


----------



## Deleted138492 (18. Oktober 2010)

Jo, auf den Röntgenbildern erkennt man halt die Sehnen nicht.

btw: Der kennt mich nicht ^^. Sobald es nicht mehr schmerzt, gehts wieder los!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herkulars (18. Oktober 2010)

Dann sollte der Arzt Dir lieber ein Schmerzmittel verpassen. Also eins FÜR Schmerzen.


----------



## Deleted138492 (18. Oktober 2010)

Ah geh, muss ich nicht haben .


----------



## trigger666 (18. Oktober 2010)

Hey MüsLee ich wünsche Dir gute Besserung und vor allem eine schnelle und einwandfreie Genesung der Schulter.


----------



## Deleted138492 (18. Oktober 2010)

Jungens!!! Updates!

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/2011-rose-bikes-Preview.html

@ trigger: Danke, die Heilung scheint schnell voranzugehen .


----------



## trigger666 (18. Oktober 2010)

Ich kann zur Zeit auch nicht biken. Mein Uncle ist zwei Wochen in Bocholt und kommt einfach nicht wieder.


----------



## trigger666 (18. Oktober 2010)

Das Beef Cake gefällt. Danke für den Link Müs Lee. Jetzt noch ne Bank überfallen und alles wird gut.


----------



## Lars-1 (18. Oktober 2010)

Was meint ihr ? Soll ich ein 2010er Uncle Jimbo 1 Auslaufsmodell nehmen oder auf das 2011er Jimbo 1 warten ?

Und welche Größe soll ich bei einer Körpergröße von ca. 182 nehmen ?

Grüße,

Lars


----------



## Deleted138492 (18. Oktober 2010)

Kommt auf die Bein-/Oberkörperlänge an.

An deiner Stelle würde ich das 2010er nehmen, da sich höchstwarscheinlich nichts wesentliches für 2011 geändert hat.


----------



## Lars-1 (18. Oktober 2010)

Ok, und lohnt es sich die 95  Aufpreis für den RP23 zu zahlen ? 

Oder braucht man beim Jimbo die Pro Pedal Einstellung nicht ?

Und lohnt sich der Aufpreis von 30  für die Elixir R statt Elixir 5 ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (18. Oktober 2010)

Ja.

Die ist beim R IMMER aktiv und nicht ausschaltbar (ist das denn so schwer?).

Nein.


----------



## Lars-1 (18. Oktober 2010)

Ja, ich möchte ja wissen, ob der man durch das ständige Pro Pedal irgendwelche Nachteile des Hinterbaus spürt ?


----------



## Deleted138492 (18. Oktober 2010)

Definitiv. Der Hinterbau wird ein ganzes StÃ¼ck unsensibler. Die 95â¬ fÃ¼r den RP sind gut investiert.


----------



## trigger666 (18. Oktober 2010)

Ich empfehle ganz klar das 2010er Modell. Investiere noch die 95â¬ fÃ¼r den RP23, dann musst keine Kompromisse beim Setup machen. Ich selbst fahre RahmengrÃ¶Ãe L bei 181cm KÃ¶rpergrÃ¶Ãe. Ich auf Touren angenehmer und bergrunter gilt LÃ¤nge lÃ¤uft. Allerdings bist Du dadurch weniger wendig. Ist aber eher mein Fahrstil HÃ¤nde am Lenker arretieren, Lenker gerade halten und runter gehts.


----------



## trigger666 (18. Oktober 2010)

Mist Doppelpost.


----------



## Lars-1 (18. Oktober 2010)

Noch eine Frage: Wie sieht es mit der Kefü aus am 2010er Jimbo ?

Ich habe noch eine klemmbare Stinger, funktioniert die problemlos ?

Welche ISCG Kefü gibt es die passt ?

Und funktioniert die Beef Cake Kefü von Rose ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ka1saa (18. Oktober 2010)

Lars-1 schrieb:


> Noch eine Frage: Wie sieht es mit der Kefü aus am 2010er Jimbo ?
> 
> Ich habe noch eine klemmbare Stinger, funktioniert die problemlos ?
> 
> ...


die rose-kefü passt, kann man telefonisch bestellen. klemmbare passen nicht (bb30-tretlager). iscg05er kefüs passen nur mit feil-aufwand, ist aber machbar.


----------



## -MIK- (18. Oktober 2010)

Hmm, schwere Empfehlung Herrschaften, an den 2011er Modellen wurden wieder einige Kinderkrankheiten gelöst... 

RP23 auf jeden Fall.

Elixir R, auf jeden Fall. Bei der Bremse mach ich keine Kompromisse mehr.


----------



## Deleted138492 (18. Oktober 2010)

Ohne Kompromisse? Da bleibt nur die Saint .


----------



## -MIK- (18. Oktober 2010)

Boah Junge, Du qualifizierst Dich immer mehr zum Topkandidaten meiner Ignorelist...



Spass bei Seite, hab gestern noch so überlegt, dass ich die Saint ja sehr gerne mal in 200/180 ausprobieren würde. Am Downhiller wie am Uncle...


----------



## Deleted138492 (18. Oktober 2010)

Komm vorbei, dann kannst du sie gleich an 2 Rädern testen .


----------



## marcossa (18. Oktober 2010)

moah

kann es sein das dieser nobby nic evo qualitativ echt übel ist. ich hab mir in kürzester zeit 4 mal nen platten gefahren. immer in der lauffläche des reifens. die scheint ja von der qualität und haltbarkeit unterirdisch zu sein.

und keine nägel oder scharfkantiges. sondern es waren kleine aststücke, also holz.
ist mir auf contis noch nie passiert.

ich denk aber aus sicht einer garantie geht da nix. frag mich ob es das bei reifen eh gibt, ist ja alles auslegungssache.


----------



## -MIK- (18. Oktober 2010)

Deal, dumm nur, dass wir beide Invalide sind und nicht wirklich biken können...


----------



## Deleted138492 (18. Oktober 2010)

Tjo, so ist der NN. Mies, pannenanfällig, teuer, schnell runter. Schwalbe halt .

Kauf dir Maxxis und du wirst nie wieder etwas anderes wollen (ausser Conti).

@ MIK: Ich könnte schon fahren ^^. Den Sehnen zuliebe lasse ich es aber besser.


----------



## marcossa (18. Oktober 2010)

welcher maxxis würd den zum GC passen?

ich hab halt bis zu den trails auch nen gütes stück strasse und waldautobahn.


----------



## Deleted138492 (18. Oktober 2010)

ZB vorne Ardent, hinten Advantage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lars-1 (19. Oktober 2010)

Also ich möchte jetzt für Vorne den Muddy Marry nehmen. Frage ist nur die Größe: 2.35 oder 2.5 ?

Lohnt es sich das Mehrgewicht für die 2.5 in Kauf zu nehmen ? Merkt man deutliche Vorteile ?

Grüße


----------



## snoopz (19. Oktober 2010)

Schau erstmal, ob die Felgen mit 2.5ern überhaupt klarkommen. Meine Crossline haben Maulweite 21mm, das ist eigentlich schon etwas zu schmal.


----------



## -MIK- (19. Oktober 2010)

Nanana, so Pauschalisieren kann man Schwalbe aber auch nicht. Für den GC würde ich mal den Fat Albert testen. Kommt halt auch immer etwas auf das Fahrerprofil an. Müs Lee und ich wollen ja Senkrechte runter fahren, da verschleißen die Schwalbe in der Tat extrem schnell. Uns kommt es auf Grip an, daher nehmen wir den höheren Rollwiderstand auch in Kauf. (So geht es bestimmt auch mehreren hier, nur wollte ich Müs Lee und mich mal als BSP heranziehen)

Wenn Du nun der All Mountainbiker bist, der sich größten Teils auf "normalen" Trails tummelt und gerne bei der ein oder anderen schnellen Abfahrt Grip möchte, ist der Fat Albert einer Alternative.


----------



## Lars-1 (19. Oktober 2010)

Also ich hatte bis jetzt VR Big Betty und HR Fat Albert drauf.

Da mir der Grip vorne aber nicht genügt und ich auch öfters im Bikepark unterwegs bin, wollte ich den Muddy Marry vorne nehmen.

Ich frage mich nur, ob der 2.5er Marry für Touren geeignet ist oder der einfach zu fett ist... ?


----------



## -MIK- (19. Oktober 2010)

Ich fahr 2.5er Minions und im Nassen 2.5er Swampthings auf dem Uncle...  Jetzt sinds bei Schwlabe zwar echte 2.5 Zoll aber wie gesagt, kommt auf den Flow an, den Du suchst.


----------



## Eksduro (19. Oktober 2010)

jopp....

bis auf den wirklich schnellen verschleiß find ich schwalbe jetz auch nich wirklich mies...hätte mir den fetten albert sogar fast fürs jimbo hinten geordert, fahr jetzt aber vorne muddymary 2.35 und hinten ardent 2.6, wobei der 2.35er schwalbe nur minimal schmaler als der maxxis 2,6er is....

finds so auf jeden fall bombe, hat sich schon auf rutschigen herbst wurzel trails bewährt....würde den ardent sogar zur feuchten jahreszeit aufm allmountain fahren...


----------



## herkulars (19. Oktober 2010)

Muddy Marry in 2,5 vorne geht gut. Ich bin damit auch schon ne 90km-Tour gefahren, den Rollwiderstand merkt man allerdings schon. Wenn Du viele nasse Wurzeln und Steine hast solltest Du die Gooey Gluey Mischung nehmen, die klebt wie Gummibärchen und verschleißt schnell. Ansonsten die Triple-Mischung, die ich auch fahre.

Reifen sind immer so eine Sache, man kommt um's Probieren nicht rum. Ich hatte von anfang an die Bettys in 2,4 auf dem Jimbo. Beim Umstieg auf die 2,5er Muddy vorne dachte ich erst, der fährt sich ja total *******. Nachdem ich mindestens die Hälfte der Luft abgelassen hatte lief's dann bombig.


----------



## marcossa (19. Oktober 2010)

klar, reifen sind immer nen testthema 

aber ich bin vom Nobby Nic echt enttäuscht.Das Ding geht echt so fix kaputt, und paar spitzere Äste etc. sollte die Lauffläche schon abkönnen.

Ich denke ich werd mir den Conti Moutain King Protection draufziehen. Das sollte gut passen.


----------



## herkulars (19. Oktober 2010)

Ich überlege gerade, ob der Vivid Air R2C ins Jimbo passt. Mit dem Piggy am anderen Ende könnte das glatt gehen, oder? Hm, zum Oberrohr hin könnt's knapp werden bei der großen Luftkammer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lars-1 (19. Oktober 2010)

Hat Jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit der Shimano XT Bremse ? ich würde sie nämlich gerne anstatt der Elixir 5 nehmen.

Bezüglich Muddy Marry: Also vll. doch lieber in 2,35 ? Da ich überwiegend Touren fahre, wäre weniger Rollwiederstand doch besser. Übersteigt der Muddy Marry den Rollwiederstand des Big Betty 2.4 am VR denn ?


----------



## Deleted138492 (19. Oktober 2010)

Ach nö, doch keine MM . Der Minion ist um WELTEN!!! besser als die MM und hat nur unwesentlich mehr Rollwiderstand. Ja, die MM übertrifft die BB ganz klar, toll ist sie deswegen trotzdem nicht (BB ist eh schon Mist, wenn die Strecke nicht mehr furztrocken und plattgewalzt ist).

@ herkulars: Nein. Nur Dämpfer à la DHX Air mit Piggy an der Luftkammer passen problemlos. Die Luftkammer des Vivid ist viel zu groß, um zwischen die Wippe zu passen.


----------



## Lars-1 (19. Oktober 2010)

Die MM bekomme ich aber für nur 10 Aufpreis  

Also wenn die MM die BB deutlich übertrifft dann müsste ja die 2.35er Version reichen, oder ? Fährst du 2.5 oder 2.35 an deinem Hanzz ?


----------



## Deleted138492 (19. Oktober 2010)

2.5 MM vorne und 2.4 BB hinten. Die MM ist schon sehr breit (67mm Stollenbreite).


----------



## morph027 (19. Oktober 2010)

@Lars: XT rockt, Elixir eigentlich auch, nur die abgespeckte 5er ist nicht ganz so doll. Die XT hat aber Probleme bei Kälte, da kommt eine Dichtung nicht mit. Von der Bremsleitung sind beide gleichauf mit kleinem Vorteil für die Elixir. Das Servowave des XT-Hebels muss man mögen.


----------



## Deleted138492 (19. Oktober 2010)

Hmmm, XT rockt mehr . Mittlerweile soll das Kälteproblem aber schon gelöst worden sein, oder nicht? Zumindest habe ich seit Winter 08/09 nix mehr davon gehört.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (19. Oktober 2010)

btw: Der Arzt sagte, die Schulter ist schon wieder so gut wie neu! Noch ein paar Tage Ruhe, und ich darf losschreddern .


----------



## morph027 (19. Oktober 2010)

Ich hatte den Bug an meiner 08er noch. War schon nervig. Aber sonst isses wirklich ne geile Bremse. Und trotz besserer Performance auf dem Papier ziehe ich Mineralöl DOT vor. Ist einfach weniger Sauerei.


----------



## trigger666 (19. Oktober 2010)

Lars-1 schrieb:


> Die MM bekomme ich aber für nur 10 Aufpreis
> 
> Also wenn die MM die BB deutlich übertrifft dann müsste ja die 2.35er Version reichen, oder ? Fährst du 2.5 oder 2.35 an deinem Hanzz ?



Nimm die 2.5. Ich fahre die von Anfang an auf meinem Onkel und habe es noch nie bereut. Weder im Park noch auf einer 50km Tour.


----------



## wintergriller (20. Oktober 2010)

Moin zusammen,

wollte nochmal ein kurzes Update bzgl. der Formula The One HR Bremse an meinem Jimbo geben.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=7546583#post7546583
Die Bremse war ja (angeblich) mit Mineralöl befüllt und weder Formula noch Rose wollten die Reparatur bezahlen. Nach einigem hin und her hat Rose, dann doch die Reparaturkosten übernommen. 
Die Reparatur hat Formula durchgeführt: Neue Dichtungen, neuer Kolben und neue Bremsleitung!
Nach 2,5 Monaten bei Formula ist die Bremse dann letzte Woche endlich bei mir angekommen und was soll ich sagen: Beim Auspacken kamen mir fast die Tränen! Was haben die mit meiner Bremse gemacht??? 
Das gute Stück sah aus, als ob es zur Reparatur in einen Schraubstock gespannt wurde. Der Lack ist an etlichen Stellen abgekratzt und auch abgeplatzt, teilweise sind richtige Kerben im Material!

Also wieder bei Rose angerufen, Ergebnis: Wir sollen denen Fotos schicken, die kucken dann mal, da sie ja die Reparatur nicht durchgeführt haben, sondern Formula.
Einen Tag später der Anruf von Rose: Das ist ja wohl eine Frechheit von Formula! Der Fall wurde weitergeben und da muss mal mit Formula diskutiert werden, dass man so nicht mit Kundenteilen umgehen kann!
Auch wegen der völlig inakzeptablen Reparaturzeit bei Formula bietet Rose mir nun eine komlpett neue Bremse oder eine Gutschrift an. Ich hätte gerne die Bremse, würde aber vorher gerne wissen, ob überhaupt noch eine 2009er The One lieferbar ist. Zwei unterschiedliche Bremsen am Rad sehen schliesslich irgendwie bescheiden aus.....
Wieder ein Tag später. Rückruf von Rose: Die The One 2009 ist nicht mehr lieferbar! Sie schicken nun zwei neue 2010 raus, damit ich nicht mit unterschiedlichen Hebeln fahren muss. 
Auf die Fragen, ob ich dann direkt mit dem Anlieferkarton, die alten Bremsen zurückschicken soll kam die Antwort: Die alten Bremsen können sie behalten!!  

Gestern kamen nun endlich die neuen Bremsen. Alles direkt montiert, nur zum Entlüften hatte ich dann keine Zeit mehr, dass wird nachher nachgeholt. 
Was mir aber schon aufgefallen ist: Die HR Bremse, die ich durch den Rahmen gefummelt habe und bei der ich anschliessend noch die Leitung gekürzt habe (-> da muss also Luft drin sein!), hat einen besseren Druckpunkt als die von Formula fertig entlüftetete VR Bremse  Spricht echt nicht für die Montage/Entlüftung bei Formula

Fazit: Nach langem Hickhack mit Rose und 2,5 Monaten ohne einsatzbereites Jimbo, könnte ich nun endlich wieder fahren (und bremsen!)
Das Rose dann nach der mangelhaften Reparatur durch Formula so kulant reagiert hat ist TOP  Das vorher versucht wurde den offensichtlichen Garantiefall auf den Kunden abzuwälzen war mies :kotz:


----------



## herkulars (20. Oktober 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> @ herkulars: Nein. Nur Dämpfer à la DHX Air mit Piggy an der Luftkammer passen problemlos. Die Luftkammer des Vivid ist viel zu groß, um zwischen die Wippe zu passen.



Nee, anders herum. Nicht die Luftkammer zwischen die Wippe, sondern nach vorne. Der Piggy hängt dann quasi unter der Wippe.
Ich spreche von dem hier.


----------



## herkulars (20. Oktober 2010)

Lars-1 schrieb:


> Die MM bekomme ich aber für nur 10 Aufpreis
> 
> Also wenn die MM die BB deutlich übertrifft dann müsste ja die 2.35er Version reichen, oder ? Fährst du 2.5 oder 2.35 an deinem Hanzz ?



Also so deutlich fand ich den Unterschied beim Rollwiderstand jetzt nicht. Man merkt es schon, aber es ist jetzt nicht als hätte Dich jemand an die Kette gelegt.

Nimm die 2,5er für nen 10er mehr und probier's aus. Andere Reifen wirst Du Dir über kurz oder lang sowieso anschaffen und besser als die Reifen der Originalkonfiguration sind die MM auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Deleted138492 (20. Oktober 2010)

Doch! KEIN Dämpfer mit Piggyback am Kolben passt ohne Änderungen ins Jimbo! Das Verbindungsstück zwischen Piggy und Kolben wird am Bolzen der Wippe anschlagen. Hab ich jetzt schon zehn mal gesagt .


----------



## -MIK- (20. Oktober 2010)

Aber es hieß doch, dass der DHX Air doch passen sollte. Bin verwirrt...

@wintergriller:  Ist doch super. Ich hab Dir doch immer gesagt, dass die super kulant sind und mir das nicht erklären kann, dass die Anfangs so gemuckt haben.

BTW.: Bei der neuen The One fehlen ja Druckpunkt und Helbweitenversteller richtig? Kannste nachrüsten, Fromula hat für 2011 ein Nachrüstkit herausgebracht.  Zusätzlich noch einen Matchmaker. Endlich.


----------



## wintergriller (20. Oktober 2010)

-MIK- schrieb:


> @wintergriller:  Ist doch super. Ich hab Dir doch immer gesagt, dass die super kulant sind und mir das nicht erklären kann, dass die Anfangs so gemuckt haben.
> 
> BTW.: Bei der neuen The One fehlen ja Druckpunkt und Helbweitenversteller richtig? Kannste nachrüsten, Fromula hat für 2011 ein Nachrüstkit herausgebracht.  Zusätzlich noch einen Matchmaker. Endlich.




Hört sich gut an. mal sehen ob ich die Verstellung brauche.... Muss erstmal entlüften, abwarten wie sich der Druckpunkt dann verhält.

Bzgl. Kulanz: Keine Ahnung, ist bei Rose wohl ziemliche "Tagesform". Bei drei Garantiefällen gab es zweimal so nervigen und zeitraubenden Ärger. Ist leider kein guter Schnitt für Rose


----------



## Deleted138492 (20. Oktober 2010)

Ach, Jungs...  Dämpfer à la DHX passen, solche à la Vivid Air nicht ohne Modifikation!

Btw: Die neue One verfügt nur über Hebelweitenverstellung, die Druckpunktverstellung kann man nachrüsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herkulars (20. Oktober 2010)

Ist ja gut, großer Meister! 
Als Du damals Deine Thesen an dieses Board nageltest war der Vivid Air höchstens die Anbahnung eines Furzes eines Rock Shox Ingenieurs. Entschuldige also meine Unwissenheit, ich vergaß dass Weiterentwicklung nur ein Gerücht ist. Ach ja, die Welt ist eine Scheibe!



Ich verstehe aber, was Du meinst, Müs_lee. Wenn der Dämpfer so aufgebaut ist, dass der/die/das Piggy unter dem Kolben sitzt ist bei allen bisherigen Dämpfern zu wenig Platz beim Einfedern.

Beim DHX Air hingegen sitzt der/die/das Piggy unter der Luftkammer und somit ist am Kolben der nötige Platz zum Einfedern.

Verwirrung gelöst MIK?


----------



## Deleted138492 (20. Oktober 2010)

Weiterentwicklung hin oder her, der Bolzen ist immer noch da und wird aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach auch bei den 2011er Modellen an das Verbindungsstück schlagen, weil der Hinterbau immer noch nach dem gleichen Prinzip aufgebaut ist.


----------



## ka1saa (20. Oktober 2010)

-MIK- schrieb:


> BTW.: Bei der neuen The One fehlen ja Druckpunkt und Helbweitenversteller richtig? Kannste nachrüsten, Fromula hat für 2011 ein Nachrüstkit herausgebracht.  Zusätzlich noch einen Matchmaker. Endlich.


passt der matchmaker dann auch an die 2009er one? wenn ja, dann *haben-will* , wenn nein, dann *mennoooo*. weiß grad nicht, ob die verschraubung anders geworden ist, hab noch keine 2010er one live gesehn.


----------



## Deleted138492 (20. Oktober 2010)

Die Verschraubung hat mir an meiner 11er The One FR gleich den 08/09er Modellen ausgesehen, aber darauf wetten würde ich nicht.


----------



## wintergriller (20. Oktober 2010)

ka1saa schrieb:


> passt der matchmaker dann auch an die 2009er one? wenn ja, dann *haben-will* , wenn nein, dann *mennoooo*. weiß grad nicht, ob die verschraubung anders geworden ist, hab noch keine 2010er one live gesehn.



Ich befürchte das geht nicht:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=371056

Ich kann aber heute (spätestens morgen, weiss nicht wann das heute was mit Feierabend wird...) mal nachschauen inwieweit sich 2009er und 2010er unterscheiden! Habe ja jetzt beide


----------



## ka1saa (20. Oktober 2010)

wintergriller schrieb:


> Ich befürchte das geht nicht:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=371056
> 
> Ich kann aber heute (spätestens morgen, weiss nicht wann das heute was mit Feierabend wird...) mal nachschauen inwieweit sich 2009er und 2010er unterscheiden! Habe ja jetzt beide


ach, was müssen die das auch ständig ändern... aber danke !


----------



## -MIK- (20. Oktober 2010)

herkulars schrieb:


> Verwirrung gelöst MIK?



Yeeep.. 



ka1saa schrieb:


> passt der matchmaker dann auch an die 2009er one? wenn ja, dann *haben-will* , wenn nein, dann *mennoooo*. weiß grad nicht, ob die verschraubung anders geworden ist, hab noch keine 2010er one live gesehn.



Ich hätt jetzt ja getippt.


----------



## -MIK- (20. Oktober 2010)

ka1saa schrieb:


> ach, was müssen die das auch ständig ändern... aber danke !



Snööög und ich meine, dass unsere Bremsen mit den neuen Matchmakern funzen. Soweit ich das beurteilen kann, ist die The One an der DH Büchse (2010) mit der gleichen Halterung gekommen wie am Uncle (2009).


----------



## ka1saa (20. Oktober 2010)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Snööög und ich meine, dass unsere Bremsen mit den neuen Matchmakern funzen. Soweit ich das beurteilen kann, ist die The One an der DH Büchse (2010) mit der gleichen Halterung gekommen wie am Uncle (2009).


okay, na dann warte ich mal gespannt auf den direktvergleich von wintergriller. ich hatte den verlinkten post so verstanden, dass die schellen mal mehr, mal weniger _halb_kreisförmig sind. naja, mal schaun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (20. Oktober 2010)

Mir fällt grade ein, dass die Schelle der 08/09er One den Lenker mehr umschließt als die 10/11er, so dass das abnehmbare Teil flacher ist (sofern ich mich richtig erinnere).


----------



## ka1saa (20. Oktober 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Mir fällt grade ein, dass die Schelle der 08/09er One den Lenker mehr umschließt als die 10/11er, so dass das abnehmbare Teil flacher ist (sofern ich mich richtig erinnere).


so mein ich das mit mehr/weniger halbkreisförmig ^^.


----------



## Deleted138492 (20. Oktober 2010)

Oh, ich hatte deinen Post nicht gesehen.


----------



## Lars-1 (20. Oktober 2010)

Wie verhält sich das Jimbo eigentlich beim Uphill ohne abgesenkte Gabel ? Ich überlege nämlich gerade, welchen Vorbau ich nehmen soll.

Ob der Syncros FR mit 50 mm Länge und 12 Grad Up Rise wirklich so geeignet ist für Touren. Vll. sollte ich lieber einen 60 mm Syncros AM mit 0 Grad Rise verbauen ?

Kommt halt auch auf die Uphill Eigenschaften des Jimbos an.

Nächstes WE werde ich das Jimbo mal testen, um meinen letzten Prozent an Zweifel (hoffentlich) verschwinden zu lassen  

Bin auch mal gespannt, wie gut sich der Hinterbau mit dem "Billig" Dämpfer Float R verhält...

Grüße,

Lars


----------



## Deleted138492 (20. Oktober 2010)

Lars-1 schrieb:


> Bin auch mal gespannt, wie gut sich der Hinterbau mit dem "Billig" Dämpfer Float R verhält...



Schlecht, aber das wurde dir ja schon gesagt.

Ich bin das Jimbo mit RF Atlas 785mm, 6° Up-/9°Backsweep, 12.7mm Rise und 35mm/0° Vorbau gefahren, ohne Absenkung, ohne Propedal. Hoch gehts trotzdem sehr gut .


----------



## Lars-1 (20. Oktober 2010)

Also man merkt auf jedenfall einen deutlichen Unterschied zwischen RP23 und Float R ?

Kann man das Ansprechverhalten des Float R nicht so vergleichen, als ob man den RP23 mit eingeschaltetem Pro Pedal fahren würde ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (20. Oktober 2010)

Lars-1 schrieb:


> Kann man das Ansprechverhalten des Float R nicht so vergleichen, als ob man den RP23 mit eingeschaltetem Pro Pedal fahren würde ?



Doch, eben genau das! Und das schlägt sich ganz schön in der Sensibilität nieder. Frag besser mal bei Rose nach, wie hoch das PP werksseitig eingestellt ist.


----------



## Lars-1 (20. Oktober 2010)

Werde ich ja sehen, wenn ich das Jimbo zum Testen da habe.

Ich werde dann nochmal berichten und mich entscheiden müssen.

Tatsache ist halt, dass ich 100  schon relativ viel Aufpreis finde...


----------



## Deleted138492 (20. Oktober 2010)

Ãberleg mal: wenn du den DÃ¤mpfer nachher gegen einen (neuen) RP23 tauschst, kommt dich das teurer als die 100â¬, die es hier zu lÃ¶hnen gÃ¤lte.


----------



## funbiker9 (20. Oktober 2010)

Ich kann den Float R ( Lapierre Spicy ) und den RP23 ( Rose Jimbo ) miteinander vergleichen. Der Float R ist niemals so unsensibel wie der RP23, wenn die Plattform zugeschaltet ist.
Da kann ich MüsLee nicht zustimmen.


----------



## Deleted138492 (20. Oktober 2010)

Was natürlich ganz auf Hinterbau und benutzte Abstimmung des Dämpfers ankommt. Klar, pauschalisieren kann man es schlecht, aber ich würde an seiner Stelle kein Potenzial verschenken.


----------



## funbiker9 (20. Oktober 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Was natürlich ganz auf Hinterbau und benutzte Abstimmung des Dämpfers ankommt. Klar, pauschalisieren kann man es schlecht, aber ich würde an seiner Stelle kein Potenzial verschenken.



Ich würde allerdings auch zum RP23 raten, da der Hinterbau vom Jimbo doch sehr zum wippen neigt. Die 100 Aufpreis würde ich definitiv investieren.

Gruß


----------



## wintergriller (21. Oktober 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Mir fällt grade ein, dass die Schelle der 08/09er One den Lenker mehr umschließt als die 10/11er, so dass das abnehmbare Teil flacher ist (sofern ich mich richtig erinnere).



Habe es gestern nicht mehr ans Rad geschafft (später Feierabend und dann noch mit Freunden im Brauereiausschank gewesen )

So wie von Müs Lee beschrieben habe ich es allerdings auch in Erinnerung.... heute Abend mache ich mal einen direkten Vergleich!


----------



## herkulars (21. Oktober 2010)

Bin auch ganz klar fÃ¼r den RP23. Die 100â¬ sind wirklich gut investiert. Es macht echt keinen SpaÃ das Jimbo mit zugeschaltetem PP bergab zu bewegen. Offen ist es dagegen der Hammer!


----------



## Thomas (21. Oktober 2010)

Dieses Thema wird an dieser Stelle automatisch aufgeteilt und wird fortgesetzt: hier


----------

